# "Hedgewitch Fertility Spell Support Thread"



## frogger3240

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif 
https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/11/44b83414f6767007f71996c2b36bcdb5.gif


https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif 


***UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! 18 BFP's come from 2 castings....WOOHOO!!!!!.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



*1) Megg33k (Megg)~
Date of Casting:27th sept 2009 ~Time:________ 

2) frogger3240 (patty)~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm

3) MummyMagic (Abi)~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm 

4) lindseyanne~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time:~10:25pm 

5) Ald~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm 

6) Doodar~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009*~Time:10:25pm

7) babytots (Leigh)~
Date of Casting:11th octo 2009[/B]~Time:10:25pm 

8) Xkissyx~ 
Date 14th octo 2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm

9) Odd Socks~
Date 13th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

10) Littlehush~
Date: 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

11) Manda ~ 
Date 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

12) Muncho~
Date 12th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm

13) Tulip~
Date: 28th sept 2009  ~ Time: 10.30pm

14) acbieri91904 ~ 
Date: 19th octo 2009 ~ Time: 12:00am

15) camocutie~
Date: 19th octo 2009 ~ Time: 12:00am

16) mrs n~
Date: 19th octo 2009 ~ Time: 12:00am

17) obe~
Date: 19th octo 2009 ~ Time: 12:00am

18) littlemermaid~
Date:___________________~Time:_____________

19) Csunshine~
Date:___________________~Time:_____________

20) cleeby~
Date:___________________~Time:_____________

21) thatgirl~
Date:__________________~Time:______________

22) aclio~
Date:__________________~Time:______________

23) lisahope~
Date:__________________~Time:______________

24) butterfly~
Date:__________________~Time:______________

25) Thradia~
Date:__________________~Time:______________

26) Fluffyblue~
Date:__________________~Time:______________






[/B]
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q308/4uellen/Dividers/catshatdivider.gif

_***affirmations***_
19th octo 2009 at 12:00am

frogger
Tulip
Doodar
Lindsey
kissy
twinkle
wannab
manda
fluffyblue
RchlSmly
littlehush
littleaurora
babytots
Muncho
oddsocks
mrs clegg
nicolatmn
scorpiodragon
megg
ald
mummymagic


***Affirmations for ________*****

megg
mummymagic
ald
scorpiodragon
nicolatmn
mrs clegg
lindsey
wannab
oddsocks
muncho
babytots
frogger
doodar
little aurora
littlehush
fluffyblue
RchlSmly
manda
kissy
twinkle
acbieri
camocutie
mrs_n
obe
tulip
Bella's mamma
https://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu62/Maryfran264_2009/halloween_divider_06.gif

Castings & Affirmations

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CASTINGS FOR 28TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT

Dawny 
ineedaseed 
cheerfulangel 
beachlover 
ryder 
missymojo 
snowdrops 
kayleigh lou 
berniep 
scorpiodragon 
CASTINGS FOR 29TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT


Sue Dunhym 



AFFIRMATIONS

Tulip 
Bella'smama 
frogger 
Csunshine 
Thatgirl 
Aclio 
Lisahope 
Butterfly 
twinkle 
acbieri 
Thradia 
camocutie 
Mrs n 
obe 
littlemermaid 
kissy 
manda 
RchlSmly 
fluffyblue 
littlehush 
Littleaurora 
Doodar 
babytots 
muncho 
oddsocks 
wannab 
Lindsey 
Mrs clegg 

cleebyjeeby 
megg 
mummymagic 
Dragonmummy

ald 
nicolatmn 
natasja32 


https://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu62/Maryfran264_2009/halloween_divider_06.gif





https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif 

***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....

https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss266/erinsheawilson/spells.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Margie077/Pictures002/witched.gif
****Waiting to Ovulate****
1) Littlehush
2) Manda
3) Xkissyx
4) hedgewitch (Sam)
5) acbieri91904
6) Doodar
7) _____________


https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif

*In the 2ww*

1)  lindseyanne
2)Muncho
3) frogger3240 (Patty)
4) ________________
5)_________________
6)_________________
7)_________________
8)_________________

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif

***BFP graduates***

1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 ) 
2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
3) FluffyBlue (BFP 10/??/2009)
4) _______________
5) _______________
6) _______________
7) _______________
8) _______________

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif

***On a TTC Break***

1) ______________
2) ______________
3) ______________

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif

***EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!*

1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
3) FluffyBlue Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif

***Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!***

1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif



****UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 18 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.*
**********************************************************************************************
Hedgewitch - Sam
i'm Sam aka Hedgewitch, i am 34 years old, married to Matt 27(yes i'm a letchy old lady with a younger man, lol according to my kids anyway) for 7 years together for 9. we met on a blind date and been together ever since.

3 earth bound children- DD=15 DS=14 DD=12

TTC= 5years after sterilisation reversal august 2004

16 angels lost due to m/c between 8-12 weeks 
1 ectopic, boy at 10 weeks august 2008
1 extra special Angel daughter Lilly-Maye who passed away from seizures, heart failure and multiple cord accident, 2 weeks before delivery date 15th july 2009, born 18th july 2009 aged 34+3 weeks.

xxxx
**********************************************************************************************
dawny69
My name is Dawn im 28 (29 in feb), my hubby is called Ashley ( but everyone calls him by his middle name John as he hates the name ashley) he is 40 (41 in jan), we have been trying for 5yrs on and off but more active for the last yr and a half and we have had a mc in end of march/start of april in 08, then a mmc sometime between dec 08/jan 09 (didnt discover it til feb) and now sept/oct 09 we had a BO (Blighted Ovum) just waiting for the bleeding to start from that. My cycles have been messed up since the mmc but I have a polyp on my uterus wall which I need to have removed as that could be causing the mc's and irractic(sp) 's my cycles used to be 28 days but now they range from 23-100+ days so will see what happens when the finally arrives xxxx
**********************************************************************************************
MissyMojo
Heya 
I'm Mojo, or Joanne if were being posh / naughty 
I'm 23 and Oh David is 21, weve been ttc since feb, lost a flump in may i did think this could be our month cos i thought david would be home all month ... but now i find he's not damn army, why is it aways when im ovulating he's away!!!!! hes away 9-19th nov, i expect ov to occur about the 12-14th, ffs

i dont know if sam has cast for me yet,..
**********************************************************************************************
xobutterfly25
I'm Kelly and I just turned 22 years old. My OH is called David and he's 22 soon to be 23 and we've been together for almost 5 years. We got engaged at Christmas last year and we've been living together for almost 4 years. We have 4 furr babies at the moment, the mummy cat called Tinkerbell and then 3 of her babies called Simba, Pickle and Oreo ..right little rascals that keep bringing mice in the house, lol. We've been NTNP for over 2 years. I had a MC in May this year and ever since then we've been fully TTC. 

**********************************************************************************************
Vicki
Hi Ladies 

my name is vicki. i am 27 in a few weeks, married to martin who is 35. 
we have been married for 3 years, i come from london he comes from leeds. i have been off bc from 3 years and this is my 8th cycle ttc. 
i have 3 gorgeous pussy cats who are my fur babies. 
i work as a manager in housing and my avatar is me on a night out! 
i would like 2 or 4 kiddies and wouldnt mind twins either 
big love and hugs to you all xxxx
**********************************************************************************************
MissyMojo
I'm Mojo, or Joanne if were being posh / naughty 
I'm 23 and Oh David is 21, weve been ttc since feb, lost a flump in may i did think this could be our month cos i thought david would be home all month ... but now i find he's not damn army, why is it aways when im ovulating he's away!!!!! hes away 9-19th nov, i expect ov to occur about the 12-14th, ffs


**********************************************************************************************
Vickie
Me 39 DH is 32(Glen) and not my real name but what my mother used to call me Victoria, LMAO she always said she should have named me that because I think I'm queen. LOL

DD 10yrs old
I live in Aberdeen, South Dakota USA
It's been about 1 week since Sam cast for me and I did the ritual twice in a row and have had a really good feeling this cycle.
We have been trying since August of last year and fell pg in Nov but sadly had a mmc Mar 9 at 15w+5d and then we tried straight away and fell pg again in August but again sadly had a early mc at 6w+3d 
**********************************************************************************************
Jacqui
or as Jacqueline at times.. 42
OH Noel 39

DD 3, 4 in jan
live in Dublin
a cat called Bob after Bob Marley lol..
after 6 mc's and been trying and broken hearted for the 3 years of tcc

LittleAurora that sure is a strong line, hmm twins prehaps 
**********************************************************************************************
frogger3240
Hi my name is Patty I'm married to my wonderful husband Timonthy as of this coming up December 21st will be our 18th wedding anniversary..woohoo!!!! we have 4 beautiful children Jacob~13, Darrien~12, Patrick~6, and Emma~5 ...we live in North Carolina USA
**********************************************************************************************
LittleAurora
I am Aurora (rebecca if your my mum lol)

25 from Northern Ireland my Oh is Sid 38. Originally from london
**********************************************************************************************
Jaxvipe
My name is Jacki i am 21 yrs old and OH is 21 also.We have been together for almost 4 years. I had a M/C in may(unplanned) and decided to go on B/C for a couple months. I made the wrong decision by getting the depo shot. It "wore off" in August. After the advice of my cousin i started on BCP's to try and regulate my cycle however i got paranoid and stopped after a week. I had my withdrawl bleed a week later and now FF says i ovulated last friday. Now i think i have low progesterone because my temps are still so low. I am also very into Wicca but have had no one to help me learn more in depth about it. 

for us!
**********************************************************************************************
LittleMermaid
Hi everyone!

So, a lil intro about me (us!) ... my name is Sarah (36), DH (35) and we have 2 adorable furbabies. We have been actively ttc since December 08. We have had 2 bfps, but both resulted in CPs the day after! We were referred by our gp recently, and went to the hospital only last week in fact; have been told if unsuccessful this cycle then to book in for a HSG test (hoping we wont need it of course; Im thinking of it like a spring clean of my tubes by kim n aggie ). Had out second appt come through form consultant and its not until Feb 2010 (wtf!) ... so Im concerned that we wont get results til then if we need HSG - but its out of our control I guess. Apart from bnb, the only other person who knows we are ttc is my bestm8 (who is WTT). So onwards we go in our quest for a sticky bean and a mahoosive bumpage! 

Apart from all that, my back is killing as I think we over did the deed this time wot am I like huh (the things we have to endure in ttc eh - but it will all be worth it of course!) xx
**********************************************************************************************

**********************************************************************************************
Lindsey
my names lindsey im 23 gitting married to ben 27 in december this year
been ttc for 2 months 
my cycles as of late have been irregular due to stress 

erm i live in milton keynes uk but moving to scotland in jan hopefully

**********************************************************************************************
Bernie
Here's abit about me:-
age 30, married to Allan (also 30) for 10 years.
We have 2 sons aged 8 years and 5 years.
We have been ttc number 3 since January 2009 and today the witch arrived so roll on cycle 11.
I live in West Yorkshire, Great Britain.
I think i am having my first ever spell cast for me tonight and i am very excited.
My hubby has been poorly since Feb 2008 and we still haven't got a proper diagnosis yet, but we do know they picked something up to do with his hormone levels, i'm starting to wonder if this has anything to do with it taking so long for us to get a bfp.
*************************************************************************************************






https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif

this is Gaia
associated with motherhood, fertility, creation or the bountiful embodiment of the Earth. When equated with the Earth or the natural world such goddesses are sometimes referred to as Mother Earth or as the Earth Mother. There have been many different mother goddesses throughout history and in the present day, including such deities as the Hindu Kali Ma, ancient Greek Gaia and ancient Irish Danu. In some forms of Neopaganism, and in the Hindu idea of Shakti, all the many mother goddesses are viewed as being the embodiment of one singular deity.
https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/rogue_gaia_frnt.jpg
Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a Mother Goddess from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to Mother Earth by becoming unconcerned with material things and more in tune with nature. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[citation needed] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of Sacred Groves. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.

this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx

*****************************************************************************

maiden, mother and crone

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In modern Wicca, however, and many Pagan religions, the Maiden is seen as the virginal young woman, or girl, who has not yet awakened. She is all about enchantment and new beginnings, youthful ideas and enthusiasm. She is associated with the waxing phase of the lunar cycle, as the moon grows from dark to full. 
The Mother is the next phase in a woman's life. She is fertility and fecundity, abundance and growth, the gaining of knowledge. She is fulfillment -- sexual, social, and emotional -- and she is represented by the full moon. Springtime and early summer are her domain; as the earth becomes green and fertile, so does the Mother.
Finally, the Crone aspect is the final stage. She is the hag and the wise woman, the darkness of night, and eventually death. She is the waning moon, the chill of winter, the dying of the earth. 

as you can see the Maiden, Mother and Crone also represents the different phases of the moon. here is the symbol, also known as Triple Moon

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/TripleMoon.jpg

As a symbol, the triple moon represents the three phases of the moon's cycle. To watch the moon, as it waxes and wanes and is then reborn, is to be persuaded of your own power to recreate your life and to be aware of the natural cycle in all things. 

Across cultures, lunar energy has symbolised light in the darkness and the ability to connect with magic and mystery and the inner powers of psychic perception and intuition that exist inside all of us. 

i wear a necklace with the Triple Moon on it, Another piece of useless information
xxxx



Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a Mother Goddess from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to Mother Earth by becoming unconcerned with material things and more in tune with nature. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[citation needed] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of Sacred Groves. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.

this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx


*******************************************************************************

Ritual Baths

Many Wiccan traditions recommend ritual bathing before any Sabbat, Esbat or major spell working. The premise is that you are literally washing away the mundane world as you prepare yourself for the spiritual. Ritual bathing can be likened to beginning your meditation and focusing on your intent. 

Like any ritual, many have their special bathing techniques or routines. This may include a towel and robe that is only used at these times, through candles and incense, special soaps and lotions, herbal blends for bath teas and bath salts.
xxxx
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif​


----------



## Megg33k

LOVE that banner! :) I'll have to add it if I ever find room! :)


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> LOVE that banner! :) I'll have to add it if I ever find room! :)


I'm glad you like it but I think that I'm going to have to resize it....I know you said that you was going to start a hedgewitch success thread for the one's that do get pregnant I thought that this would be great to have this thread to ask questions and share our ttc journeys and then once we all get our BFP then we join the success thread that you will have for Hedgewitch if that is alright with you...I just thought that its great to have a place to where we are all together and chat about it all....and share our experiences....


----------



## MummyMagic

Could you add me to the thread please! Sam's doing a casting for me tonight, my name's Abi! Thanks honey and :dust: for everyone! 

Ps. thanks again Sam xx


----------



## frogger3240

MummyMagic said:


> Could you add me to the thread please! Sam's doing a casting for me tonight, my name's Abi! Thanks honey and :dust: for everyone!
> 
> Ps. thanks again Sam xx

Hey Abi, so glad that your here with us....yay!!! and I'm so glad that Sam is casting your feritlity spell tonight...she is casting mine tonight also...sending you lots of baby dust your way...and thanks for sending us all babydust to...
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

could you add me please sam said she would do me one too


----------



## ald

Please can you add me as well, Sam is casting my spell tonight as well 

Thank you


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> could you add me please sam said she would do me one too

I have you added....so glad to have you here with us...sending you lots of babydust your way also...
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh thank you....pm sent xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Merry Meet girls,
how are we all this evening? well i hope,
the new team is looking good, we need a siggy banner what do you think Patti? any ideas send away to my dear friend Patti, she is the starter of this thread and i hope it will be a good one.
The moon is 22 days old tonight and i have been thinking about what we call Samhain more commonly known as Halloween,
has anyone any plans and if so what are they? do you follow any traditions?xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

ald said:


> Please can you add me as well, Sam is casting my spell tonight as well
> 
> Thank you


I have you added....so glad to have you here with us...sending you lots of babydust your way also...
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif


----------



## kmac625

I already ov'd this month so if I don't get my :bfp: this month I'll be getting her to cast a spell for me next cycle. Good luck everyone!


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> ohh thank you....pm sent xx

Hi,
Just wanted to ask if you want me to add you to the thread and is Sam casting for you tonight to?...glad to have you here with us....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif


just had ago at making a blinky too


----------



## ald

frogger3240 said:


> ald said:
> 
> 
> Please can you add me as well, Sam is casting my spell tonight as well
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> I have you added....so glad to have you here with us...sending you lots of babydust your way also...
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gifClick to expand...

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif
> 
> 
> just had ago at making a blinky too

lindseyanne that is great, hate to point out its spelt wrong though sorry, its HEDGEWITCH, i love it, just run it past the other girls and maybe we could adopt it as our team logo, what do you think girls?xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

kmac625 said:


> I already ov'd this month so if I don't get my :bfp: this month I'll be getting her to cast a spell for me next cycle. Good luck everyone!


so glad to have you here with us...praying you do get your BFP this cycle...you know your welcome to stay here with us if you do get your BFP...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif
> 
> 
> just had ago at making a blinky too


That looks awesome....will that fit into the signature? are you able to resize it?...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif
> 
> 
> just had ago at making a blinky too
> 
> lindseyanne that is great, hate to point out its spelt wrong though sorry, its HEDGEWITCH, i love it, just run it past the other girls and maybe we could adopt it as our team logo, what do you think girls?xxxxClick to expand...

I love it to...I vote for it.... :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

what do you think Patty? do you like the blinkie or have you any others that we should look at also?xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Sam,

I'm so glad that you like this new thread for you...I wanted to ask will we feel anything once you start the casting?...will you beable to let us know the time that you do it so that we are able to tell if we notice anything while your performing the spell....I'm so excited about this...thank you thank you....
:flower:
:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif
> 
> 
> just had ago at making a blinky too
> 
> lindseyanne that is great, hate to point out its spelt wrong though sorry, its HEDGEWITCH, i love it, just run it past the other girls and maybe we could adopt it as our team logo, what do you think girls?xxxxClick to expand...

lol sorry my bad stupid dyslexia is playing up today due to stress have chnaged its
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> lol sorry my bad stupid dyslexia is playing up today due to stress have chnaged its
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif

looks great!! don't apologise, i get the same when i'm stressed out, everything ok hun?xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol sorry my bad stupid dyslexia is playing up today due to stress have chnaged its
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif
> 
> looks great!! don't apologise, i get the same when i'm stressed out, everything ok hun?xxxxClick to expand...

yeh just the wedding stressing me out money wise thank god only 2 mths left:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited. 
i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited.
> i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
> what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
> or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx

we have had since november and been stressed to the eyeballs since:haha:

my dress i got for free :thumbup: have added a pic was on wedding tv cos brought a dress from china thinking it was a bargain turned out wasnt so wedding tv saved me and i got a £200 dress for free. getting married ina little church in a village near me and just having a reception ina village hall. no honeymoon we had one booked but cant afford it so had to cancel are just going to scotland for a week househunting instead lol
 



Attached Files:







3656101313_424034a3b1_o.jpg
File size: 240 KB
Views: 19


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch.gif
> 
> 
> just had ago at making a blinky too
> 
> lindseyanne that is great, hate to point out its spelt wrong though sorry, its HEDGEWITCH, i love it, just run it past the other girls and maybe we could adopt it as our team logo, what do you think girls?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol sorry my bad stupid dyslexia is playing up today due to stress have chnaged its
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gifClick to expand...

Looks wonderful....love it.... :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited.
> i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
> what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
> or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx
> 
> we have had since november and been stressed to the eyeballs since:haha:
> 
> my dress i got for free :thumbup: have added a pic was on wedding tv cos brought a dress from china thinking it was a bargain turned out wasnt so wedding tv saved me and i got a £200 dress for free. getting married ina little church in a village near me and just having a reception ina village hall. no honeymoon we had one booked but cant afford it so had to cancel are just going to scotland for a week househunting instead lolClick to expand...



that is a beautiful wedding dress....is that you in the dress?...if so you look beautiful in it.....congratulations on your wedding coming up ....we are all here to help you deal with the stress... :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited.
> i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
> what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
> or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx
> 
> we have had since november and been stressed to the eyeballs since:haha:
> 
> my dress i got for free :thumbup: have added a pic was on wedding tv cos brought a dress from china thinking it was a bargain turned out wasnt so wedding tv saved me and i got a £200 dress for free. getting married ina little church in a village near me and just having a reception ina village hall. no honeymoon we had one booked but cant afford it so had to cancel are just going to scotland for a week househunting instead lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a beautiful wedding dress....is that you in the dress?...if so you look beautiful in it.....congratulations on your wedding coming up ....we are all here to help you deal with the stress... :flower:Click to expand...

yep thats me i felt like a princess in it cant wait to pick it up:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Hi do you mind if I join you. Sam is casting for me tonight too!! Good Luck to all. Lots of baby dust.:hugs:

welcome to the group...so glad that you have joined us....yay!!! so glad that sam is casting for you tonight...sending you lots of babydust your way...

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

you look beautiful, just like a princess,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> you look beautiful, just like a princess,xxx

thank you imust be off got to be up for work at 6.30 tomoz will check my email in the morning


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited.
> i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
> what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
> or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx
> 
> we have had since november and been stressed to the eyeballs since:haha:
> 
> my dress i got for free :thumbup: have added a pic was on wedding tv cos brought a dress from china thinking it was a bargain turned out wasnt so wedding tv saved me and i got a £200 dress for free. getting married ina little church in a village near me and just having a reception ina village hall. no honeymoon we had one booked but cant afford it so had to cancel are just going to scotland for a week househunting instead lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a beautiful wedding dress....is that you in the dress?...if so you look beautiful in it.....congratulations on your wedding coming up ....we are all here to help you deal with the stress... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yep thats me i felt like a princess in it cant wait to pick it up:happydance:Click to expand...

you do look like a princess in that dress....beautiful......


----------



## hedgewitch

oky doky see you tomorrow,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> it's hard isn't it, you must be so excited.
> i got wed at Gretna Green in a beautiful chapel away from the main tourist area, i was so stressed too, i arranged it all in 3 weeks, spur of the moment and we just did it, was lovely. had a medieval wedding dress with crushed royal blue velvet bodice with long sleeves and a white skirt with slight train,
> what are you wearing and where are you getting wed?
> or is it a secret? are you having a honeymoon?xxx
> 
> we have had since november and been stressed to the eyeballs since:haha:
> 
> my dress i got for free :thumbup: have added a pic was on wedding tv cos brought a dress from china thinking it was a bargain turned out wasnt so wedding tv saved me and i got a £200 dress for free. getting married ina little church in a village near me and just having a reception ina village hall. no honeymoon we had one booked but cant afford it so had to cancel are just going to scotland for a week househunting instead lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is a beautiful wedding dress....is that you in the dress?...if so you look beautiful in it.....congratulations on your wedding coming up ....we are all here to help you deal with the stress... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yep thats me i felt like a princess in it cant wait to pick it up:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> you do look like a princess in that dress....beautiful......Click to expand...

thank you really want to have a mini me in my belly on the wedding day so does ben


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

FX'd for you, i love the blinkie too, got my vote,xxxx


----------



## babytots

hi can i join this thread too :D am intrested in having a spell cast if you dont mind that is sam. really need something to help me get my sticky :bfp: this month. 

that ticker is fab too :D x


----------



## hedgewitch

babytots said:


> hi can i join this thread too :D am intrested in having a spell cast if you dont mind that is sam. really need something to help me get my sticky :bfp: this month.
> 
> that ticker is fab too :D x

no trouble at all Babytots, send me your and other halfs first names, cycle dates and your email by pm, as soon as i have them i'll cast for you, welcome to the thread its great to have you,xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## babytots

thanks sam have sent you a message :D its really great what you are doing for the ladies on here. i have an intrest in this stuff though thats all its ever been so far lol dont have the spare time for me to do it properly.

hopefully there will be a flurry of bfps on this thread really soon! :happydance: x


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam can I just check that you received my PM. Not sure if it worked or not.

yes i got your pm hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies, if you all check your inboxes you will see your fertility spell, any questions please just ask, i will be happy to answer, xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

glad you got it ok ladies, wishing you all well,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies, if you all check your inboxes you will see your fertility spell, any questions please just ask, i will be happy to answer, xxxxx



Woohoo!!!! Ladies, I just have to share this with you all...ok I had sent Sam a pm to just ask if maybe by chance she had done my fertility spell at 5:23pm to 5:25pm because I was laying on my couch while my husband was looking on the computer for something well I started getting this strange hurt feeling in my uterus it was wierd because I have never felt anything like that before so I just thought why not email sam to just see if maybe by chance she was doing the spell at that time...and low and behold she did she just pm'd me back and she done it at 10:25pm her time so that would be my time at 5:25pm wow!!!! I'm just totally amazed at what I felt....sending you all babydust your ways ladies...this is going to work for us all....thanks again Sam I truly felt it...
:dust::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i was just wondering sam if you would please cast me a fertility spell if this cycle isn't successfull? xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies, if you all check your inboxes you will see your fertility spell, any questions please just ask, i will be happy to answer, xxxxx

Sam,

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o309/limabeanlover/Thank_You_So_Much.gif


----------



## frogger3240

babytots said:


> thanks sam have sent you a message :D its really great what you are doing for the ladies on here. i have an intrest in this stuff though thats all its ever been so far lol dont have the spare time for me to do it properly.
> 
> hopefully there will be a flurry of bfps on this thread really soon! :happydance: x


https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/THEWENCH/Welcome%202%20Group/welcome2thegroup2.gif Leigh glad to have you here with us....and to the rest of the ladies that are just now joining in welcome welcome....Leigh I will add you to the thread.....


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> hi ladies i was just wondering sam if you would please cast me a fertility spell if this cycle isn't successfull? xx

of course i will, just pm me with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and your email as soon as i have these i can cast , i will get back to you with details of spell when i have cast for you,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

well its 9:15 pm here so its time for me to head to bed now....I have really enjoyed this new thread with you all and can't wait to get to know you all and share your TTC journies.....have a great night....And Sam thank you for your help in the fertility spells it means the world to us all.....

:sleep:


----------



## LittleAurora

hi.

I got your email (thanks!!) but I cant open the document :( I dont have word on my laptop!!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh I ment to say as soon as I went bed last night I dreamt straight away! I dreamt I took a first response test and then took it apart with out looking at the result but when i was putting it back together it showed a positive result then i my dream i took like 4 or 5 other tests all positive! one was a test to show how many babies you were pregnant with and mine showed twins! so I grabbed all the tests and threw them in my bag to go show my OH and the DR! lol!! I dreamt this dream ALL night!!!! 

I woke up this morning so possitive and wanting to poas! lol but i have not even Ovulated yet! lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hi.
> 
> I got your email (thanks!!) but I cant open the document :( I dont have word on my laptop!!

hi little aurora
i have resent using email so no attachment, let me know if you get it ok,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies i hope they are prophetic dreams,xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee91/Gypsy48/Morning/good_morning_073.gif

Hi Ladies, How are you all doing this morning?....well its 6:34am and its time for me to head out the door to go to work...I wish I didn't have to work but I know I have to so there is no sense in complaining....

So what do you all have planned today?...Sam is going to do something that is amazing she is going to start giving 1 lesson a week for spells...I hope I got that correct...correct me if I'm wrong Sam...I think that this group is going to be amazing because we are going to be learning alot of great things from Sam...(((Thanks Sam))))
:flower:

Well I will try and check online during my lunch break today and see how you all are doing...hope you all have a great day today...
:thumbup:

Oops!! I about forgot ladies, I will need from you all if you look at the main thread picture where it has your names on it and whether your in the 2WW or waiting to ovulate or already pregnant I will need your information so that I can update the thread I will be doing the updating atleast 2 times or maybe 3 times a week...so that way we are all on top of it and its always correct and also Sam your included in it to so I will need your information as well....

Sam, I need like a bio about you and your family and when you started wiccan so that I can put that on the main thread also...thanks so much ladies and I can't wait to hear from you all....have a great day...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well ladies i hope they are prophetic dreams,xxxx

I agree with Sam to..... :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

I hope so too!! it would be amazing!

thanks alot! I got the email!! will be nipping out later to buy all the things we need!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Odd Socks

oh, i want to join!
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got your email sam thank you so much felt really calm and relaxed reading it the only thing is i dont think it will work as we cant do the candles and apples thing as i still live with my parents and thye dont know we are trying :growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh frogger im waiting to ovulate btw


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, how is everyone this evening? 

Doodar, could be a coincidence but it depends what you believe in really. what do you think it was? i have many beliefs to do with ghosts or spirits.xxx

lindseyanne do you have a private room in the house and does your OH know about the spell, let me know and i can help you work around it.xxx

hi odd socks, welcome to the gang, i have sent you a PM,xxx
little aurora did you get your supplies ok?xxx

hey Patty how was work today?....xxx

hi to everyone else i have missed, hope everyone is good. i had my second peak today so now a day into the dreaded 2ww, let the symptom spotting commence!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, how is everyone this evening?
> 
> Doodar, could be a coincidence but it depends what you believe in really. what do you think it was? i have many beliefs to do with ghosts or spirits.xxx
> 
> lindseyanne do you have a private room in the house and does your OH know about the spell, let me know and i can help you work around it.xxx
> 
> hi odd socks, welcome to the gang, i have sent you a PM,xxx
> little aurora did you get your supplies ok?xxx
> 
> hey Patty how was work today?....xxx
> 
> hi to everyone else i have missed, hope everyone is good. i had my second peak today so now a day into the dreaded 2ww, let the symptom spotting commence!!xxx

hiya yes we do our bedroom and yeh he knows :)


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hiya yes we do our bedroom and yeh he knows :)

ok well that makes things alot easier, which parts of the ritual are you going to have difficulty with, tell me everything so i can help re arrange the ritual to suit, you can PM me if you want to talk privately or i can tell you what you need to do on here,xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hi!!! 

I did get everything and we had a little fun earlier!! I think we may even have some more fun later !! lol

how are you today?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hi!!!
> 
> I did get everything and we had a little fun earlier!! I think we may even have some more fun later !! lol
> 
> how are you today?

good good glad you get everything, also glad you had some fun too, recreational strumping is good lol.
i'm not too bad thanks having a bit of a rough deal with the hospital about Lilly-Mayes investigation, files going missing and what not!! apart from that not too bad. whats everyone up to this evening?xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hi!!!
> 
> I did get everything and we had a little fun earlier!! I think we may even have some more fun later !! lol
> 
> how are you today?
> 
> good good glad you get everything, also glad you had some fun too, recreational strumping is good lol.
> i'm not too bad thanks having a bit of a rough deal with the hospital about Lilly-Mayes investigation, files going missing and what not!! apart from that not too bad. whats everyone up to this evening?xxxxClick to expand...

missing files? im laying in bed full of the cold :(


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> missing files? im laying in bed full of the cold :(

oh i'm sorry to hear you are unwell, hope you feel better soon, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_209.gifxxx

yeah for some reason the files involving the death of my daughter have all vanished but only since i launched the official investigation into her death, the hospital are just trying to hide as much as they can as they know they are at fault, they have already admitted they should have done something sooner but their arguement is that my daughter had already had multiple seizures and she would have been severely brain damaged so would have died before she was one anyway???, but their docs saw this danger weeks earlier and didn't act on it, i was also asking for her to be delivered for the 4 weeks previously,
mind bending!xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing this afternoon....I just got home and my back is really killing me my cycle is getting ready to start so I know its from that...I will be updating the thread so if you still need to add something please let me know and I will get it added....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> missing files? im laying in bed full of the cold :(
> 
> oh i'm sorry to hear you are unwell, hope you feel better soon, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_209.gifxxx
> 
> yeah for some reason the files involving the death of my daughter have all vanished but only since i launched the official investigation into her death, the hospital are just trying to hide as much as they can as they know they are at fault, they have already admitted they should have done something sooner but their arguement is that my daughter had already had multiple seizures and she would have been severely brain damaged so would have died before she was one anyway???, but their docs saw this danger weeks earlier and didn't act on it, i was also asking for her to be delivered for the 4 weeks previously,
> mind bending!xxxxClick to expand...

Sam,

My heart breaks when I read about your baby girl...it saddens my heart so bad I wish I could turn back the clock to where you would be able to fix it all and your baby girl would be with you right now...I'm sure she is around you and your loved ones...just know your in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hiya yes we do our bedroom and yeh he knows :)
> 
> ok well that makes things alot easier, which parts of the ritual are you going to have difficulty with, tell me everything so i can help re arrange the ritual to suit, you can PM me if you want to talk privately or i can tell you what you need to do on here,xxxxClick to expand...


Sam,
Can you share here with everyone if they do have problems with like your husbands not believing in magic or knowing about you doing the spell how are you to go around that or maybe what about what if your husband will not sit in the bathroom while your in the bathtub with the candles and everything just asking these questions incase others might have these problems I know I asked you for myself about my hubby not believing in any witchcraft or knowing about me doing this so trying to work around that...now what about burying the apple what if someone didn't do that or what if someone didn't lite the candles in the bedroom while they are making love and so on...sorry sam I just thinking about what if's you know...I know for me my husband thinks that i'm completely crazy in the past when I bought the fertility spell from Mia ....I think that this would be great to discuss with the other ladies here incase they have the same problems...thanks again Sam for your hard work and caring heart to help us all ...it really does mean the world to all of us......Thank you!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

girls you can post anything you like on here, we're all here to help and support each other. i will help you all in anyway i can. if you would prefer me to answer by PM just say so on your post,xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi everyone. How are we all this evening?
> Sam I'm not really sure what to make of it. I truly would like to believe in the spirits. I was once supposedly left a gift by a spirit although there is no other explanation for it. There was nobody in the house except myself and my one year old son and I woke to find the gift placed ontop of the clothes I'd taken off the previous evening.It totally freaked me out. A medium once tod me that the spirits were trying to connect with me but that I wouldn't let them in because I was too afraid and unfortunately I still am.You probably all think I am a nutcase I know.
> Sam I am so sorry to hear what you have been through and I really wish there was something I could say to ease the pain. I hope things will pick up for you very soon.
> Frogger I'm in 2ww.

I for one don't think your nuts, if you are then we are nuts together as i believe in spirits, i believe they are around us all the time, as for being afraid why? if they wanted to hurt us then they would have done. so my belief is that they watch over us and guide us gently through life. having recently lost my daughter i believe the only way i am surviving each day is due to spirits helping me and friends too but where do you get the strength from when you feel you can't on go any longer when your life is shattered into a thousand pieces, believe me when i say i thought i would never smile again the night they told me about her death, never laugh but each day i feel stronger and think that it is the strength being given from the spirits, see now i sound loopier than you lol.
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> My heart breaks when I read about your baby girl...it saddens my heart so bad I wish I could turn back the clock to where you would be able to fix it all and your baby girl would be with you right now...I'm sure she is around you and your loved ones...just know your in my thoughts and prayers...

thanks Patty,
i wish everyday i could turn the clock back but nature intervened for a reason, if she had lived she would have had a painful and miserable life due to the brain damage from the seizures she had been having for weeks, nature decided to take matters into her own hands and save her from that, the spirits knew i would be strong enough to survive and for that i am grateful,
i know it might sound weird to some of you how i am dealing with her death but i find comfort as everyone in my own beliefs. just think about what you are reading and try to understand what i mean. sometimes life doesn't always go the way we want it but sometimes its for the right reasons. i wouldn't have wanted her to suffer. and when she fell asleep i was holding her still so that brings me comfort.
sorry if that sounds a bit heavy girls
we all have our own beliefs and don't ever let anyone tell you they're wrong, 
harm none, do what ye will
xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

frogger - Got your PM. Of course I want to join! OMG! I adore Sam!!!

You can call me Megg... my casting was around Sept 27. I don't know what time it was her time.. I PM'd her about, but my PM's fill up VERY quickly and I can't keep them nearly that far back unfortunately. Maybe she knows what time she cast?

I remember PMing her because I hadn't felt any ovary pain yet in the cycle and was worried, as I had it in the previous 2 cycles. Well, it was CD8 in the evening... I know it was sometime between 8-11:30pm my time... and I finally got the ovary pains. So I PM'd her asking when she had cast, and it turned out that the pain had started within an hour of her casting, I think.

Any idea, Sam?

Also, I am definitely in the 2ww. I'd like to be one of the first cycle winners! :) I have about a week to go... give or take! :hugs: Thanks for starting this!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> frogger - Got your PM. Of course I want to join! OMG! I adore Sam!!!
> 
> You can call me Megg... my casting was around Sept 27. I don't know what time it was her time.. I PM'd her about, but my PM's fill up VERY quickly and I can't keep them nearly that far back unfortunately. Maybe she knows what time she cast?
> 
> I remember PMing her because I hadn't felt any ovary pain yet in the cycle and was worried, as I had it in the previous 2 cycles. Well, it was CD8 in the evening... I know it was sometime between 8-11:30pm my time... and I finally got the ovary pains. So I PM'd her asking when she had cast, and it turned out that the pain had started within an hour of her casting, I think.
> 
> Any idea, Sam?


it was about 5.30 my time when the moon began it ascent, i rememeber you got your O pains really quickly!!



Megg33k said:


> Also, I am definitely in the 2ww. I'd like to be one of the first cycle winners! :) I have about a week to go... give or take! :hugs: Thanks for starting this!

checked your 2ww chart earlier, looking good there Megg,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> oops don't think I did that quote bit right lol you'll have to bare with me while I get used to things lol.

took me a while to get used to everything, still can't do some stuff,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> You don't sound loopy at all sam. I totally understand and what harm does it do to believe. You sound so strong and great that your beliefs have helped you to make yourself that strong. I found it difficult when my nanna passed over and she always said to me she would come back and see me she also said that it is the living you should be more afraid of and not the dead. I totally agree with her and to be honest I don't know what it is that I am scared of, maybe its the horrible spirits that scare me or maybe it's the unknown. I do believe she is watching over me too.

very intelligent lady your nanna,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger - Got your PM. Of course I want to join! OMG! I adore Sam!!!
> 
> You can call me Megg... my casting was around Sept 27. I don't know what time it was her time.. I PM'd her about, but my PM's fill up VERY quickly and I can't keep them nearly that far back unfortunately. Maybe she knows what time she cast?
> 
> I remember PMing her because I hadn't felt any ovary pain yet in the cycle and was worried, as I had it in the previous 2 cycles. Well, it was CD8 in the evening... I know it was sometime between 8-11:30pm my time... and I finally got the ovary pains. So I PM'd her asking when she had cast, and it turned out that the pain had started within an hour of her casting, I think.
> 
> Any idea, Sam?
> 
> Also, I am definitely in the 2ww. I'd like to be one of the first cycle winners! :) I have about a week to go... give or take! :hugs: Thanks for starting this!

Hey Meg,

So so glad to have you join us...woohoo!!!! praying you get your BFP this cycle.....I will be updating the thread and adding your information to it...thanks...and again thanks for helping me get to Sam...


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Well girlies I'm off to bed,can't keep my eyes open any longer. Night night. Sweet dreams to all. Except those on the other side of the globe lol in witch case lol get it witch-which lol ignore me going delusional now, need sleep. Anyway where was I, oh yes in which case have a good day. Got there in the end. Night all.x x

Have a great night sleep....talk to you tomorrow.... :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Well girlies I'm off to bed,can't keep my eyes open any longer. Night night. Sweet dreams to all. Except those on the other side of the globe lol in witch case lol get it witch-which lol ignore me going delusional now, need sleep. Anyway where was I, oh yes in which case have a good day. Got there in the end. Night all.x x

goodnight Doodar, sleep well, see you tomorrow,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Well ladies i'm going to go and watch some TV with my family I might check back in after while...hope you all have a great night tonight.... :winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam,

I wanted to let you know that I have bought the 2 oils that I need off of ebay so hopefully I will be getting this this weekend...and I'm going to be going to be looking for the candles I thought about looking at witchcraft stores that are online or do you know of any stores online to order them on to make sure they are what we are needing and not have smells to them and to be solid color all the way through...I'm so excited about this...thanks and I will catch up with you all later...night night.... :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

So, girls... I might be in the graduates! :) I got a faint :bfp: this morning, but didn't want to say anything until I had some people confirm it! It's still tentative for now, but no one has been in the "I can't see it, sorry!" category yet!

You can see the pics in my journal right here.

They're faint, but definitely there and pink. I'm hoping this sticks! I owe you a billion hugs, Sam! :hugs: Thank you SO much!


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG!!!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_1.gif i am soooo pleased for you Megg, really, you deserve it sweetie, hope its a sticky bean,xxxxx


----------



## muncho

Hi frogger
please can you add me to the thread, hedgewitch cast a spell for me last night.
im due to OV some time next week

Sam, thanks for your messages, im just waiting for your email. I did not know your story. Im so so sorry to hear it
I look forward to hearing from you both


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> So, girls... I might be in the graduates! :) I got a faint :bfp: this morning, but didn't want to say anything until I had some people confirm it! It's still tentative for now, but no one has been in the "I can't see it, sorry!" category yet!
> 
> You can see the pics in my journal right here.
> 
> They're faint, but definitely there and pink. I'm hoping this sticks! I owe you a billion hugs, Sam! :hugs: Thank you SO much!



:wohoo::wohoo: YAY!!!!! Megg....I see it ...its positive....woohoo!!!! I'm sooooooooo excited....congratulations..... :happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi frogger
> please can you add me to the thread, hedgewitch cast a spell for me last night.
> im due to OV some time next week
> 
> Sam, thanks for your messages, im just waiting for your email. I did not know your story. Im so so sorry to hear it
> I look forward to hearing from you both


Welcome to the group muncho...glad to have you join us...I will get your information added to the thread.... :wave:


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning ladies,

Hope you all are having a great day so far I know some of you are like 5 hours ahead of me its 6:26 am right now for me so I'm getting ready to head to work now..I hope you all have a great day today I will try and check in while I'm on my lunch break today...

Sam can you please check this website out for me I'm going to have to order my candles due to everyone here their candles are not solid colors here is the website if you will check and make sure the sizes are ok to ...thanks so much...they have the red, green, pinks and they sell them in 1 mini or 3 mini's....

https://theorganicwitch.com/default.aspx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day so far I know some of you are like 5 hours ahead of me its 6:26 am right now for me so I'm getting ready to head to work now..I hope you all have a great day today I will try and check in while I'm on my lunch break today...
> 
> Sam can you please check this website out for me I'm going to have to order my candles due to everyone here their candles are not solid colors here is the website if you will check and make sure the sizes are ok to ...thanks so much...they have the red, green, pinks and they sell them in 1 mini or 3 mini's....
> 
> https://theorganicwitch.com/default.aspx

Hi Patty
yes these candles are fine. on ebay there is some shops

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Ye-Olde-Wiccan-Shoppe__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ14068744

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Moon-Goddess-Garden__W0QQ_armrsZ1

these also sell spell candles.xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

well...I just dont know what to say about missing files!! I would be kicking upa lot of stink!

I think I am out this month and I have not even ovualted!! I have a unrine infection!! Its horrible and I am mad! lol OH has gone to the Drs to pick me up some antibiotics! So This is not to be our month...such is life.

good luck every one!! I am keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> well...I just dont know what to say about missing files!! I would be kicking upa lot of stink!
> 
> I think I am out this month and I have not even ovualted!! I have a unrine infection!! Its horrible and I am mad! lol OH has gone to the Drs to pick me up some antibiotics! So This is not to be our month...such is life.
> 
> good luck every one!! I am keeping my fingers crossed!!

same here im full of the cold or flu not sure what it is and have a really bad chesty cough we tried to bd last night but i was so out of breath and couldnt stop coughing dueto o today so not sure what will happen


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> well...I just dont know what to say about missing files!! I would be kicking upa lot of stink!

yes we're locked in battle with them at the moment, terrible thing after losing Lilly-Maye, shouldn't be this way,



LittleAurora said:


> I think I am out this month and I have not even ovualted!! I have a unrine infection!! Its horrible and I am mad! lol OH has gone to the Drs to pick me up some antibiotics! So This is not to be our month...such is life.

Sorry your feeling poorly, don't give up so soon, you may just be lucky,xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

yes it is going to be a battle! but (I know easier said than done) try to stay strong!!!! 
Life has a funny way sometimes but it will end good in some way or another!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just fell asleep and had the more vivid dream that i was laying in a hospital bed and woke up to see ben holding our baby smiling at me looking really happy


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies, How are we all today? I'm doing good. Have a great PMA today! although I don't quite know why as I have a huge feeling AF is coming but strangley enough I feel ok about it, maybe because it's only our first month of ttc.
> 
> Sam I need your help yet again lol sorry, I mentioned to hubby about the spell and he absolutely 100 percent refuses point blank to comply. What am I going to do :cry:.
> 
> Megg congratulations hun, that's fantastic news. Well Done.:kiss:

hi Doodar, tell me what the problem is and i'll help as much as i can, or pm me, i find most men are like this,xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so happy mine guy was in the minority there! Sorry your OH's are giving you shit! :(


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies, How are we all today? I'm doing good. Have a great PMA today! although I don't quite know why as I have a huge feeling AF is coming but strangley enough I feel ok about it, maybe because it's only our first month of ttc.
> 
> Sam I need your help yet again lol sorry, I mentioned to hubby about the spell and he absolutely 100 percent refuses point blank to comply. What am I going to do :cry:.
> 
> Megg congratulations hun, that's fantastic news. Well Done.:kiss:

Doodar, don't feel bad hun my husband is totally against spells...he thinks that I'm totally crazy...so I know what you feel...hoping sam will be able to help you around it.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i just fell asleep and had the more vivid dream that i was laying in a hospital bed and woke up to see ben holding our baby smiling at me looking really happy

Awww....that sounds like a perfect dream to have hoping it comes true for you.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, How are we all today? I'm doing good. Have a great PMA today! although I don't quite know why as I have a huge feeling AF is coming but strangley enough I feel ok about it, maybe because it's only our first month of ttc.
> 
> Sam I need your help yet again lol sorry, I mentioned to hubby about the spell and he absolutely 100 percent refuses point blank to comply. What am I going to do :cry:.
> 
> Megg congratulations hun, that's fantastic news. Well Done.:kiss:
> 
> hi Doodar, tell me what the problem is and i'll help as much as i can, or pm me, i find most men are like this,xxxxClick to expand...

Sam, could you share on here for everyone to be able to see about what if your husband is not on board with the spells and what can be done differently please...thanks sam your the best..... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I'm so happy mine guy was in the minority there! Sorry your OH's are giving you shit! :(


Megg, your really lucky to your husabnd was all for the spells mine isn't the type to believe in them and he thinks that I'm totally crazy.... I'm sooo happy you have gotten your BFP to I think its amazing that your fertility spell was casting back on sept 27 and your pregnant woohoo!!!! thats wonderful.... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing today?....what do you all have planned for today?...well for me I have to go to work and then when I get home I will clean up some and get supper started and then I will be on here checking on you all to see how your day was....

Sam, How are you doing?...so are you ready to do any lessons with us???...we are soooooo excited about this and you teaching us new stuff...its great....thanks...

Megg, how are you doing today?....I'm sooo excited for you that you got your BFP so soon after having the fertiltiy spell done its totally amazing...what are you doing today?....

Doodar, how are you doing today?....Hope your doing great...so what have you been up to today?

lindseyanne, how are you doing today?....Hope your also having a great day today...share with us what alll you have been doing today...would love to hear...have a great day...

LittleAurora, how are you doing today?....hope your also having a great day today....share with us what you have been doing today would love to hear from ya....have a great day...

To the rest of the ladies if I missed adding your name please forgive me but I hope you all have a wonderful day today and lets get this thread a rolling with soooo much chatting that it will be hard to keep up...LoL!!!
:hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls
I love this thread, can i join? What do i have to do?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing today?....what do you all have planned for today?...well for me I have to go to work and then when I get home I will clean up some and get supper started and then I will be on here checking on you all to see how your day was....
> 
> Sam, How are you doing?...so are you ready to do any lessons with us???...we are soooooo excited about this and you teaching us new stuff...its great....thanks...
> 
> Megg, how are you doing today?....I'm sooo excited for you that you got your BFP so soon after having the fertiltiy spell done its totally amazing...what are you doing today?....
> 
> Doodar, how are you doing today?....Hope your doing great...so what have you been up to today?
> 
> lindseyanne, how are you doing today?....Hope your also having a great day today...share with us what alll you have been doing today...would love to hear...have a great day...
> 
> LittleAurora, how are you doing today?....hope your also having a great day today....share with us what you have been doing today would love to hear from ya....have a great day...
> 
> To the rest of the ladies if I missed adding your name please forgive me but I hope you all have a wonderful day today and lets get this thread a rolling with soooo much chatting that it will be hard to keep up...LoL!!!
> :hugs:

ive been asleep in bed most of the morning got woke up about half hour ago still feeling awful and yuck :cry:


----------



## Manda

Hi ladies can I possibly join? We are hoping to get our :bfp: soon.

Sam, can I please have a spell cast also? x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## muncho

Frogger
please cna you add me, i think a have already joined this thread..
am telling Dh later about the spell....not sure how he will react.....probably tell me to CHILL

x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey

Im not too bad this uti is doing my head in tho its my first ever one and aI am not enjoying it! LOL

how is every one else?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, 
sorry about my absence, been dealing with the hospital, had a meeting with them this afternoon and DH and i will now be working with the hospital to help parents through the traumatic time after a stillbirth, we will be seeing them and guiding them through everything that will happen etc and also making packs for parents with baby blanket handprints footprints etc. we have also got some new moses baskets and tea/coffee facilities in the rooms so that parents don't have to experience the pain of having to go into the maternity ward with pregnant mums and babies just after delivering their sleeping babies or their angel growing wings after birth. we also secured a special room for parents to spend the night with their child, its not much but its a start. 
been a rough day for me emotionally and i apologise for not answering questions etc i'll get on to it now.

well for starters all of my women i cast for last month bar one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 6 and 5 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.

hi to all newbies, hope you enjoy the thread, hi to all whom i already know, again so sorry i haven't been on.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls,
> sorry about my absence, been dealing with the hospital, had a meeting with them this afternoon and DH and i will now be working with the hospital to help parents through the traumatic time after a stillbirth, we will be seeing them and guiding them through everything that will happen etc and also making packs for parents with baby blanket handprints footprints etc. we have also got some new moses baskets and tea/coffee facilities in the rooms so that parents don't have to experience the pain of having to go into the maternity ward with pregnant mums and babies just after delivering their sleeping babies or their angel growing wings after birth. we also secured a special room for parents to spend the night with their child, its not much but its a start.
> been a rough day for me emotionally and i apologise for not answering questions etc i'll get on to it now.
> 
> well for starters all of my women i cast for last month bar one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 6 and 5 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.
> 
> hi to all newbies, hope you enjoy the thread, hi to all whom i already know, again so sorry i haven't been on.xxx

sam can i just say i think you are an amazing person and i cant beleive after all you have been thru you are still fighting strong and helping others :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Thanks Lindsey, i just need to change things so her death wasn't in vain, just to try and make it gentler for the next parents who have their world shattered, i can't stop stillbirth so at least this way i am doing my part if you know what i mean,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

now got battle in the courts, terrible thing.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Thanks Lindsey, i just need to change things so her death wasn't in vain, just to try and make it gentler for the next parents who have their world shattered, i can't stop stillbirth so at least this way i am doing my part if you know what i mean,xxx

yes i do and so wish somebody did it years ago so my mum never had to go thru it neither she told me she was put in a private room but right next door to all the babies and all she could hear was crying babys


----------



## hedgewitch

i am pretty lucky in that DH is also pagan and also helps me with my magick. he believes and will be growing my herb garden so i have fresh supplies at all times.
if you are having problems with OH then let me know and i will give you a solitary fertility spell that can be done without OH being involved,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

yes it was like that for me, i was taken to labour ward and had to listen to other babies crying and willing my little girl to cry, it was awful. then i was put on the maternity ward with Lilly-Maye and we were in a room but again listening to babies and bumping into pg mums outside room when you wanted a brew or had to ask the nurses something. bloody awful,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> yes it was like that for me, i was taken to labour ward and had to listen to other babies crying and willing my little girl to cry, it was awful. then i was put on the maternity ward with Lilly-Maye and we were in a room but again listening to babies and bumping into pg mums outside room when you wanted a brew or had to ask the nurses something. bloody awful,xxxx

i so wish i could reach thru the screen and give you a hug


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i so wish i could reach thru the screen and give you a hug

Bless you Lindsey, cyber hug for you,xxx https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif

by the way i made a mistake, it was 7 ladies i cast for and another one has just come back, not bad!!
wishing all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx

sure sorry was in the bath 

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IM G]


----------



## hedgewitch

Thanks hun,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hello everyone. How we all doin?
> 
> Sam I think what your doing for other people is absolutely fantastic. You truely are a lovely lady, extremely kindhearted and obviously love to help others. I just can't begin to imagine what you and your hubby must be going through. You are so strong and you are so lucky to have a supportive husband who share your beliefs. I think it's really lovely. Sending big hugs.:hug:.

thanks hun, i start my first session of grief counselling tomorrow too so another rollercoaster day ahead for me, i truly appreciate the support,xxx



Doodar said:


> Hope everyone is ok and all had a good day. My day hasn't been too bad although been stuck in a meeting for the whole afternoon so have a banging headache now. Nothing a few painkillers and an early night won't sort out.

so sorry your not feeling well either, there seems to be alot of bugs and headaches about at the moment, hope you feel better soon,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i so wish i could reach thru the screen and give you a hug
> 
> Bless you Lindsey, cyber hug for you,xxx https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif
> 
> by the way i made a mistake, it was 7 ladies i cast for and another one has just come back, not bad!!
> wishing all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months,xxxxClick to expand...


WOOHOO!!! sam that is awesome....congratulations to the ladies that got their BFP's thats wonderful..... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi frogger
> please can you add me to the thread, hedgewitch cast a spell for me last night.
> im due to OV some time next week
> 
> Sam, thanks for your messages, im just waiting for your email. I did not know your story. Im so so sorry to hear it
> I look forward to hearing from you both

Hi, Muncho welcome to the group so glad that your here with us....I have added your name to the thread just let me know once Sam casts for you and also what cycle day your on are you in the 2ww or ovulating or getting ready to test that way I am putting your information in the right spot on the thread....again glad your here with us.....
:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh


----------



## frogger3240

littlehush said:


> Hey girls
> I love this thread, can i join? What do i have to do?
> x

Hi littlehush,

I have you added to the thread...welcome to the group so glad to have you here with us....just let me know if you need to update and I will get it updated on the thread for ya....Also, please let me know what date sam casts for you so that I can add that to....thanks so much....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> well...I just dont know what to say about missing files!! I would be kicking upa lot of stink!
> 
> I think I am out this month and I have not even ovualted!! I have a unrine infection!! Its horrible and I am mad! lol OH has gone to the Drs to pick me up some antibiotics! So This is not to be our month...such is life.
> 
> good luck every one!! I am keeping my fingers crossed!!
> 
> same here im full of the cold or flu not sure what it is and have a really bad chesty cough we tried to bd last night but i was so out of breath and couldnt stop coughing dueto o today so not sure what will happenClick to expand...

Lindseyanne,

https://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg452/Peggy_522/gw18a.gif


----------



## frogger3240

Manda said:


> Hi ladies can I possibly join? We are hoping to get our :bfp: soon.
> 
> Sam, can I please have a spell cast also? x

Manda,

Hi and welcome to the group so glad to have you here with us...please let me know once Sam casts for you so that I will be able to update your information on the thread...I have already got some of your information added but if you need me to add anything more I can just let me know...and again welcome....
:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> now got battle in the courts, terrible thing.xxx

Sam we are here for support through it all hun.... :hug:


----------



## littlehush

frogger3240 said:


> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> I love this thread, can i join? What do i have to do?
> x
> 
> Hi littlehush,
> 
> I have you added to the thread...welcome to the group so glad to have you here with us....just let me know if you need to update and I will get it updated on the thread for ya....Also, please let me know what date sam casts for you so that I can add that to....thanks so much....  :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you hunni!
Will keep you updated :thumbup:

Good luck to all of us :dust:

xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> i am pretty lucky in that DH is also pagan and also helps me with my magick. he believes and will be growing my herb garden so i have fresh supplies at all times.
> if you are having problems with OH then let me know and i will give you a solitary fertility spell that can be done without OH being involved,xxxx

Sam that is wonderful that your husband is also pagan....and that he helps you that is a blessing ....thats great that you will also be growing your own herbs....


Sam, I think I'm going to be one of the ladies that my husband its going to be hard to fool him and to let him think that its me just trying to be a little on the romance side to rub the oils on him and just wanted to see if you might be able to change it or something...I have the ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil ordered but I haven't gotten my candles yet....so if I need to change anything please let me know....Also, are you able to cast for twins sam?...thats what my heart is truly wanting to so bad...thanks again for your help I just wish my husband was on board with the spells but he isn't....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh


I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
:hug:


----------



## frogger3240

littlehush said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlehush said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> I love this thread, can i join? What do i have to do?
> x
> 
> Hi littlehush,
> 
> I have you added to the thread...welcome to the group so glad to have you here with us....just let me know if you need to update and I will get it updated on the thread for ya....Also, please let me know what date sam casts for you so that I can add that to....thanks so much....  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hunni!
> Will keep you updated :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to all of us :dust:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Your very welcome..... :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...

cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:Click to expand...


now you live with your parents right?...so do you and your soon to be husband have a place that you both will be living at or will you both be living with your parents?...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you live with your parents right?...so do you and your soon to be husband have a place that you both will be living at or will you both be living with your parents?...Click to expand...

hopefully we are moving just after christmas so have to put up with another 2-3 weeks he


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you live with your parents right?...so do you and your soon to be husband have a place that you both will be living at or will you both be living with your parents?...Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully we are moving just after christmas so have to put up with another 2-3 weeks heClick to expand...


Thats great...it will not be that long hun...we will help you get through it.... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you live with your parents right?...so do you and your soon to be husband have a place that you both will be living at or will you both be living with your parents?...Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully we are moving just after christmas so have to put up with another 2-3 weeks heClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats great...it will not be that long hun...we will help you get through it.... :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:thank you


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx
> 
> sure sorry was in the bath
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]Lindseyanne,
> 
> I can't get it to open...I would love to copy it also if that is alright...thanks hun... [/SIZE][/COLOR]:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feelimg so fed up tonight had an argument with ben, my dad has yelled at me so many times over lituraly nothing and just feel ergh
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hun....hope it will get better....I hope that your dad will stop yelling at you...you know you can vent anytime here with us we are here to support you through anything...
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait for the stupid wedding to be over and done with be stress free well a little less stress free:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now you live with your parents right?...so do you and your soon to be husband have a place that you both will be living at or will you both be living with your parents?...Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully we are moving just after christmas so have to put up with another 2-3 weeks heClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats great...it will not be that long hun...we will help you get through it.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:thank youClick to expand...

Your very welcome hun.....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx
> 
> sure sorry was in the bath
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]Lindseyanne,
> 
> I can't get it to open...I would love to copy it also if that is alright...thanks hun... [/SIZE][/COLOR]:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> [IMG]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IMG ] just remove the space at the end if you get what i mean?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx
> 
> sure sorry was in the bath
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]Lindseyanne,
> 
> I can't get it to open...I would love to copy it also if that is alright...thanks hun... [/SIZE][/COLOR]:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> [IMG]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IMG ] just remove the space at the end if you get what i mean?[/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]I guess for some reason it doesn't like me it will not open up at all....[/SIZE][/COLOR] :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey can you send me the code for the hedgewitch fertility spells logo please,xxx
> 
> sure sorry was in the bath
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]Lindseyanne,
> 
> I can't get it to open...I would love to copy it also if that is alright...thanks hun... [/SIZE][/COLOR]:thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> [IMG]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif [/IMG ] just remove the space at the end if you get what i mean?[/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DarkOrange"][SIZE="3"]I guess for some reason it doesn't like me it will not open up at all....[/SIZE][/COLOR] :nope:[/QUOTE]
> [url]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif[/url]if u right click the img it should say copy url or something like thatClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i am pretty lucky in that DH is also pagan and also helps me with my magick. he believes and will be growing my herb garden so i have fresh supplies at all times.
> if you are having problems with OH then let me know and i will give you a solitary fertility spell that can be done without OH being involved,xxxx
> 
> Sam that is wonderful that your husband is also pagan....and that he helps you that is a blessing ....thats great that you will also be growing your own herbs....
> 
> 
> Sam, I think I'm going to be one of the ladies that my husband its going to be hard to fool him and to let him think that its me just trying to be a little on the romance side to rub the oils on him and just wanted to see if you might be able to change it or something...I have the ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil ordered but I haven't gotten my candles yet....so if I need to change anything please let me know....Also, are you able to cast for twins sam?...thats what my heart is truly wanting to so bad...thanks again for your help I just wish my husband was on board with the spells but he isn't....  :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi Patty
how are you this evening? thanks for the words of support.
ok so i am reading that your DH is not into any kind of magick and you don't think you will be able to fool him? ok well there is a way around this we just have to find it,
i can provide you with a solitary spell, no involvement at all from other half, or can you get away with candles? if so i can tell you how to annoint them with oils and then use. or we come up with another way. the spell i gave you can use the incantation for yourself before you BD and just say it in private. it will still have the same meaning. the wonderful thing with magick is that aslong as the meaning of the spell is true and remains you can adapt to suit your needs.
blessed be
sam
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

done my castings at 10.30 for all you ladies that have pm'd me. i will be sending you the email in the morning and i will then post for Patty so she can update the Hocus Pocus Post lol, like my name for it, daft i know but really ladies we need suggestions. on clearblue wonders thread they have a cheeseroll and it is like what Patty has set up on the first page with casting,2ww etc so we need a name for ours but it should be witchy i think to keep in tune with our theme, what do you think?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> done my castings at 10.30 for all you ladies that have pm'd me. i will be sending you the email in the morning and i will then post for Patty so she can update the Hocus Pocus Post lol, like my name for it, daft i know but really ladies we need suggestions. on clearblue wonders thread they have a cheeseroll and it is like what Patty has set up on the first page with casting,2ww etc so we need a name for ours but it should be witchy i think to keep in tune with our theme, what do you think?

sam sorry to be a pain would it be possible for you to do the same for me as patty ben isnt really a believer in it he laughed when i said what we had to get and do


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam sorry to be a pain would it be possible for you to do the same for me as patty ben isnt really a believer in it he laughed when i said what we had to get and do

of course it would, as i said they can be adapted to suit your needs. give me your ideal scenario and i'll tell you whats possible. as i said there are various ways of getting around these problems.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i am pretty lucky in that DH is also pagan and also helps me with my magick. he believes and will be growing my herb garden so i have fresh supplies at all times.
> if you are having problems with OH then let me know and i will give you a solitary fertility spell that can be done without OH being involved,xxxx
> 
> Sam that is wonderful that your husband is also pagan....and that he helps you that is a blessing ....thats great that you will also be growing your own herbs....
> 
> 
> Sam, I think I'm going to be one of the ladies that my husband its going to be hard to fool him and to let him think that its me just trying to be a little on the romance side to rub the oils on him and just wanted to see if you might be able to change it or something...I have the ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil ordered but I haven't gotten my candles yet....so if I need to change anything please let me know....Also, are you able to cast for twins sam?...thats what my heart is truly wanting to so bad...thanks again for your help I just wish my husband was on board with the spells but he isn't....  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hi Patty
> how are you this evening? thanks for the words of support.
> ok so i am reading that your DH is not into any kind of magick and you don't think you will be able to fool him? ok well there is a way around this we just have to find it,
> i can provide you with a solitary spell, no involvement at all from other half, or can you get away with candles? if so i can tell you how to annoint them with oils and then use. or we come up with another way. the spell i gave you can use the incantation for yourself before you BD and just say it in private. it will still have the same meaning. the wonderful thing with magick is that aslong as the meaning of the spell is true and remains you can adapt to suit your needs.
> blessed be
> sam
> xxxClick to expand...


Hey Sam,

Thank you for understanding and wanting to still help me achieve this...it means the world to me and I know it means the world to everyone else here also...we thank you from our hearts for taking the time and energy to do the spells for us...I will have to whisper in my head the words and if you could share with me the solitary spell please...thanks and talk to you soon...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam sorry to be a pain would it be possible for you to do the same for me as patty ben isnt really a believer in it he laughed when i said what we had to get and do
> 
> of course it would, as i said they can be adapted to suit your needs. give me your ideal scenario and i'll tell you whats possible. as i said there are various ways of getting around these problems.xxxClick to expand...

ermmm maybe something when im in the bath or when hes working before we bd


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i am pretty lucky in that DH is also pagan and also helps me with my magick. he believes and will be growing my herb garden so i have fresh supplies at all times.
> if you are having problems with OH then let me know and i will give you a solitary fertility spell that can be done without OH being involved,xxxx
> 
> Sam that is wonderful that your husband is also pagan....and that he helps you that is a blessing ....thats great that you will also be growing your own herbs....
> 
> 
> Sam, I think I'm going to be one of the ladies that my husband its going to be hard to fool him and to let him think that its me just trying to be a little on the romance side to rub the oils on him and just wanted to see if you might be able to change it or something...I have the ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil ordered but I haven't gotten my candles yet....so if I need to change anything please let me know....Also, are you able to cast for twins sam?...thats what my heart is truly wanting to so bad...thanks again for your help I just wish my husband was on board with the spells but he isn't....  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hi Patty
> how are you this evening? thanks for the words of support.
> ok so i am reading that your DH is not into any kind of magick and you don't think you will be able to fool him? ok well there is a way around this we just have to find it,
> i can provide you with a solitary spell, no involvement at all from other half, or can you get away with candles? if so i can tell you how to annoint them with oils and then use. or we come up with another way. the spell i gave you can use the incantation for yourself before you BD and just say it in private. it will still have the same meaning. the wonderful thing with magick is that aslong as the meaning of the spell is true and remains you can adapt to suit your needs.
> blessed be
> sam
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Sam,
> 
> Thank you for understanding and wanting to still help me achieve this...it means the world to me and I know it means the world to everyone else here also...we thank you from our hearts for taking the time and energy to do the spells for us...I will have to whisper in my head the words and if you could share with me the solitary spell please...thanks and talk to you soon...Click to expand...

no problems at all, i shall consult my books tomorrow after grief counselling and contact you when i've got a few that you can choose from.
what do you think we should call our update page?xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> done my castings at 10.30 for all you ladies that have pm'd me. i will be sending you the email in the morning and i will then post for Patty so she can update the Hocus Pocus Post lol, like my name for it, daft i know but really ladies we need suggestions. on clearblue wonders thread they have a cheeseroll and it is like what Patty has set up on the first page with casting,2ww etc so we need a name for ours but it should be witchy i think to keep in tune with our theme, what do you think?

yep I agree with you Sam we do need another name to add to the thread that would be cool I think....but are we still going to leave the Hedgewitch Fertility spells at the top of the page?...or are you wanting to name it something else hun?...whatever you feel I'm all for it... :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

didn't mean changing the name hun, did you see my earlier post? where you have done the lists of who has had castings 2ww graduates etc well what do we call that? on clearblue wonders theirs is called the cheeseroll and its just a list like ours that shows anyone coming onto the thread all the information you so kindly listed, bit like a pet name but no no hun don't want to change the name, think its a great name,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam sorry to be a pain would it be possible for you to do the same for me as patty ben isnt really a believer in it he laughed when i said what we had to get and do
> 
> of course it would, as i said they can be adapted to suit your needs. give me your ideal scenario and i'll tell you whats possible. as i said there are various ways of getting around these problems.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ermmm maybe something when im in the bath or when hes working before we bdClick to expand...

not a problem Lindsey, i will look at my books tomorrow and come back to you, i'm sure we can find a couple of suggestions,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam sorry to be a pain would it be possible for you to do the same for me as patty ben isnt really a believer in it he laughed when i said what we had to get and do
> 
> of course it would, as i said they can be adapted to suit your needs. give me your ideal scenario and i'll tell you whats possible. as i said there are various ways of getting around these problems.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> ermmm maybe something when im in the bath or when hes working before we bdClick to expand...
> 
> not a problem Lindsey, i will look at my books tomorrow and come back to you, i'm sure we can find a couple of suggestions,xxxxClick to expand...

thank you so much im going ot head to bed my eyes are really stinging thanks to this cold hope all goes well for you tomorrow xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> didn't mean changing the name hun, did you see my earlier post? where you have done the lists of who has had castings 2ww graduates etc well what do we call that? on clearblue wonders theirs is called the cheeseroll and its just a list like ours that shows anyone coming onto the thread all the information you so kindly listed, bit like a pet name but no no hun don't want to change the name, think its a great name,xxxx

oh ok....lets all think about some different names Sam and we can vote of which one will be perfect for it if you would like.....  :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> thank you so much im going ot head to bed my eyes are really stinging thanks to this cold hope all goes well for you tomorrow xx

thanks Lindsey, feeling a little nervous lol, hope you feel better tomorrow, night, xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Sam, 

Also would you be able to look at your books to maybe see if there is anyway to do a Fertility spell for "twins" please....I have had 2 baby psychics and they both have picked up for November "twins" 1 boy and 1 girl and they say its next month...


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> oh ok....lets all think about some different names Sam and we can vote of which one will be perfect for it if you would like.....  :thumbup:

i don't mind Patty, it's your thread hun and i'm happy however we do it, bit quiet on here tonight but your getting a lot of ladies interested, this thread been mentioned on a few others too by women who i cast for and they got their BFP's. i see new ladies on here every day lol. i think its great that you got a team on the go.
how has your day been?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> Also would you be able to look at your books to maybe see if there is anyway to do a Fertility spell for "twins" please....I have had 2 baby psychics and they both have picked up for November "twins" 1 boy and 1 girl and they say its next month...

not a problem, i have an incantation for that, i will include it in the spell i write for you,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Sam here are some pics that I found to try and add to the thread so I wanted to see which one you like the best....

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Jagdengel/bookofspells.jpg

https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee284/tammy_61/witchspellbookani.gif

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/iris600tiger/wiccan_Tags/spells.gif


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> oh ok....lets all think about some different names Sam and we can vote of which one will be perfect for it if you would like.....  :thumbup:
> 
> i don't mind Patty, it's your thread hun and i'm happy however we do it, bit quiet on here tonight but your getting a lot of ladies interested, this thread been mentioned on a few others too by women who i cast for and they got their BFP's. i see new ladies on here every day lol. i think its great that you got a team on the go.
> how has your day been?xxxxClick to expand...


Sam,
I want this group to be yours hun I just started it because I wanted others to know about you and what you have helped others with...your heart is truly amazing and I feel so close to you I know I dont' know you that well but I feel close to you...I am telling other ladies that are on other boards that I'm on about you also so hopefully they will be joining here soon with us to...this group is for you sam...so please don't feel that you need to ask my permission to add or change anything this is yours I want to make this a huge success for you and others....I have also tried to add the moon phases to the thread but for some reason I can't get it to work so if you might try to see if you can get me a URL code to add it that would be awesome if you want to add it here....

I'm doing great its 7:40pm here and its raining like crazy here so that makes me feel so drained and want to stay in the bed.....I had a long day at work it felt like it was dragging like crazy but anyways I'm so glad to be home to where I can chat with you all you all make my day and I'm so blessed to have found Sam and you all ...thanks for everything ladies... :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> Also would you be able to look at your books to maybe see if there is anyway to do a Fertility spell for "twins" please....I have had 2 baby psychics and they both have picked up for November "twins" 1 boy and 1 girl and they say its next month...
> 
> not a problem, i have an incantation for that, i will include it in the spell i write for you,xxxClick to expand...

https://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh444/rxg1970/Penguinsdancing_trans.gif YAY!!! sam thank you thank you...woohoo....twins will be coming to me...woohoo!!!!! I'm soooo excited about this.....  :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam here are some pics that I found to try and add to the thread so I wanted to see which one you like the best....
> 
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif
> 
> https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Jagdengel/bookofspells.jpg
> 
> https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee284/tammy_61/witchspellbookani.gif
> 
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/iris600tiger/wiccan_Tags/spells.gif

i like all of them so you can choose hun, they're great. i will certainly have a mooch tomorrow for a url for the moon phase, do you want a widget or a ticker type one? xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

put your feet up and get OH to give them a rub, will he do that? that would be a good way of getting him to use the oils, but you would need a carrier oil aswell,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Ah Sam I hope everything goes as well as it can do tomorrow, we are here for you as much as we can be hun. Just remember things will eventually get easier. You will never forget but it will get easier to deal with and everyday you will get stronger. I'm sure your little angel is ever so proud to have a mummy like you.:hugs:

thanks Doodar, your a star,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ah well that didnt work stupid cough woke me up as soon as i managed to sleep grrr


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> put your feet up and get OH to give them a rub, will he do that? that would be a good way of getting him to use the oils, but you would need a carrier oil aswell,xxxx

I wish I could get him to rub my feet...we have been married as of this coming up December 21st will be our 18th wedding anniversary and all of that sweet romantic stuff left us after maybe 2 or 3 years after we were married..LOL I wish it was still here to where we are still like that but since we have children and its hard to be romantic I know there shouldn't be no excuse for not being romantic I know we should try and put the spark back into our relationship wish there was a spell that would us in the bedroom part..sorry to much info..


Sam also as for the moon phases either one will be fine...


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls, don't forget me! I was one of the 7 Sam cast for around Harvest Moon (Sorry Sam I can't remember the date).

Got my BFP yesterday (14th), EDD 25th June.

Fingers crossed and lots of dust to you all xxxx


----------



## muncho

Tulip said:


> Hey girls, don't forget me! I was one of the 7 Sam cast for around Harvest Moon (Sorry Sam I can't remember the date).
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday (14th), EDD 25th June.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of dust to you all xxxx



Big Congrats to you Tulip.. Sam also cast a spell for me on 12th i think

Hi to everyone. im trying not to come on this site too much...its becoming toooooo obsessive and im getting too stresses

have a nice day everyone


----------



## littlehush

Hey girls :flower:

some idea's for a name for the list page
Could have it as the Hocus Pocus list like Sam said

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/30632860_400x400.jpg

Or, as i like monkeys :blush: could go for something diferent and go for the flying monkeys

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/14823700_400x400.jpg

xxx


----------



## littlehush

Oh just another one :haha:

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/Bewitched_intro.png


----------



## xkissyx

has anyone any ideas of where to get spell supplies from? xx


----------



## frogger3240

Tulip said:


> Hey girls, don't forget me! I was one of the 7 Sam cast for around Harvest Moon (Sorry Sam I can't remember the date).
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday (14th), EDD 25th June.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of dust to you all xxxx


YAY!!! Tulip congratulations...i'm so happy for you and so glad that you have joined us here Welcome to the group...we are so glad that your here with us...I have added your information to the thread... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, don't forget me! I was one of the 7 Sam cast for around Harvest Moon (Sorry Sam I can't remember the date).
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday (14th), EDD 25th June.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of dust to you all xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats to you Tulip.. Sam also cast a spell for me on 12th i think
> 
> Hi to everyone. im trying not to come on this site too much...its becoming toooooo obsessive and im getting too stresses
> 
> have a nice day everyoneClick to expand...

Hi Muncho,

I do understand about not trying to come on here so much because it does become addictive big time but wanted you to know we are here to support you and share your TTC journey with you... :flower:


----------



## frogger3240

xkissyx said:


> has anyone any ideas of where to get spell supplies from? xx

I have ordered my ylang ylang and vanilla oil from this place...or you could look on ebay for witch supplies...hope this helps ya.....

https://theorganicwitch.com/default.aspx


----------



## frogger3240

littlehush said:


> Hey girls :flower:
> 
> some idea's for a name for the list page
> Could have it as the Hocus Pocus list like Sam said
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/30632860_400x400.jpg
> 
> Or, as i like monkeys :blush: could go for something diferent and go for the flying monkeys
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/14823700_400x400.jpg
> 
> xxx



I like those...thanks for sharing with us.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

littlehush said:


> Oh just another one :haha:
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/Bewitched_intro.png



I like that one also...thanks again for sharing with us... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ah well that didnt work stupid cough woke me up as soon as i managed to sleep grrr

Lindseyanne, I'm sorry that your coughing woke you up..hope your able to more rest to help you to start to feel better.... :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ah well that didnt work stupid cough woke me up as soon as i managed to sleep grrr
> 
> Lindseyanne, I'm sorry that your coughing woke you up..hope your able to more rest to help you to start to feel better.... :flower:Click to expand...

i got to sleep eventualy just dosed myself up with cough mixture


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing great this fine day...its still raining here and its cold...and now I have to get ready to leave for another fine day of working.... :wacko: well I hope that you all have a great day today I will check back in while i'm on my lunch break today...have a great day ladies and also I have updated the thread with more information from some of the ladies and also added more pictures for you all to see...hope you all like it....have a great day...
:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ah well that didnt work stupid cough woke me up as soon as i managed to sleep grrr
> 
> Lindseyanne, I'm sorry that your coughing woke you up..hope your able to more rest to help you to start to feel better.... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i got to sleep eventualy just dosed myself up with cough mixtureClick to expand...


glad that you were able to get some sleep hun...hope you get to feeling better soon...


----------



## xkissyx

frogger3240 said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> has anyone any ideas of where to get spell supplies from? xx
> 
> I have ordered my ylang ylang and vanilla oil from this place...or you could look on ebay for witch supplies...hope this helps ya.....
> 
> https://theorganicwitch.com/default.aspxClick to expand...

thanks hun but i live in uk i've had a look on ebay tho and they have evrything on there so i'll be getting from there this weekend xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

could i still be in for a chance this month even tho we havent bd much due to me being ill? we tried again last night but i just ended up having a coughing fit so all in all have only had 5 days


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!!

I picked up my anti biotics today but im scared to use them! even thos i told the dr we are ttc. I just dont want to mess with anything. I have been drinking loads of cranberry which has helped a little.

But i do think we missed the egg. SO I guess ill still be here next month!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Hello how is everyone today?
> 
> Sam Just wanted to let you know, will be thinking about you today hun. Good Luck hope it goes ok. We're here for you when you get back.:hugs:
> 
> How is everybody else doing?
> 
> Lindsey I tried to add the logo too and it wouldn't work. Is there another way we could maybe try it. Any ideas?
> 
> I've been keeping myself busy today with housework etc and tomorrow I will be working all day. Trying to keep my mind off sat and the dreaded af turning up.

il give you the actual link and you can get the img code form that page then copy and paste it into your sig

https://s222.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=hedgewitch-1-correct-spell.gif


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Yay! Thanks Linz. It worked.:thumbup:

:thumbup:no problemo


----------



## Megg33k

No tentative anymore.. FRER confirmed! Pregsie! Thank you, Sam! Apparently, just found out today that I had a little extra help from another wiccan friend on CD1! So, I don't see how I could have possibly failed this time! YAY! :bfp:s all around girls! C'mon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> No tentative anymore.. FRER confirmed! Pregsie! Thank you, Sam! Apparently, just found out today that I had a little extra help from another wiccan friend on CD1! So, I don't see how I could have possibly failed this time! YAY! :bfp:s all around girls! C'mon!

congrats meg so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Hey girls, don't forget me! I was one of the 7 Sam cast for around Harvest Moon (Sorry Sam I can't remember the date).
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday (14th), EDD 25th June.
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of dust to you all xxxx


Hi Nic,
How are you feeling? any sickness or anything? soooo pleased for you, i really am,xxx
Thanks for the offer of the blankets i would love to take you up on it, we can make a little tag for them saying something like "Made With Love By Tulip"
i'll pm you later, and thanks for your supportive words, i truly appreciate them,xxx
it was 28th September i cast for you and it was at 10.30 at night. i then did an affirmation on 4th october, The Harvest Moon, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

littlehush said:


> Hey girls :flower:
> 
> some idea's for a name for the list page
> Could have it as the Hocus Pocus list like Sam said
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/30632860_400x400.jpg
> 
> Or, as i like monkeys :blush: could go for something diferent and go for the flying monkeys
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/14823700_400x400.jpg
> 
> xxx

LOL!! your not going to believe this but my 15year old daughter, well we take the mick and tell her off about her flying monkeys!! it drives her nuts, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

littlehush said:


> Oh just another one :haha:
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o143/vavmembet9/Bewitched_intro.png

i was actually named after Samantha the witch from bewitched!! my namesake, how weird!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> No tentative anymore.. FRER confirmed! Pregsie! Thank you, Sam! Apparently, just found out today that I had a little extra help from another wiccan friend on CD1! So, I don't see how I could have possibly failed this time! YAY! :bfp:s all around girls! C'mon!

oh megg i'm so pleased for you, you deserve it,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls,
how is everyone this evening or afternoon wherever you may be, hope you are all good, hugs to those who are feeling poorly, hope you get better soon, and hugs to all who are well,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls,
> how is everyone this evening or afternoon wherever you may be, hope you are all good, hugs to those who are feeling poorly, hope you get better soon, and hugs to all who are well,xxx

sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg

hi lindsey
of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...

thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...

i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...
> 
> i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxxClick to expand...

i dont think he would do it he said hed rather i do it alone hes not into the type of thing i have some candles we could put on but they are not scented just white ones


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...
> 
> i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxxClick to expand...

and you havent let anyone down sam we understand how hard it must of been for you today if anything i felt rude mentioning it


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...
> 
> i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> and you havent let anyone down sam we understand how hard it must of been for you today if anything i felt rude mentioning itClick to expand...


don't be daft! ok so white candles are great because they are pure and can be substituted for any colour. you could just annoint and dress the candles with oils, have a bowl of water and the apple, say the incantation beforehand on your own? i could re write you a spell for that kind of ritual, or one that doesn't involve the bd'ing at all.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Sam, How did you get on today hun? Understand if you don't want to talk about it. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you. Hope your ok.:kiss:

hey Doodar
not good to be honest, feeling very drained emotionally so no casting for me tonight, they just stirred up alot of bad feelings from my childhood and stuff, then talking about Lilly-Mayes death was hard emotionally. back there next week, they've recommended i don't get pg for 3 months while they do the counselling so not too sure how that makes me feel.
how are you today? good i hope, thanks for giving me a thought, its nice to know there are people who care,xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey
do you have access to any of these stones?

Amazonite, Emerald, Hematite/Hematine, Jade, Jet, Lodestone, Malachite, Peridot, Serpentine, Turquoise

xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, How did you get on today hun? Understand if you don't want to talk about it. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you. Hope your ok.:kiss:
> 
> hey Doodar
> not good to be honest, feeling very drained emotionally so no casting for me tonight, they just stirred up alot of bad feelings from my childhood and stuff, then talking about Lilly-Mayes death was hard emotionally. back there next week, they've recommended i don't get pg for 3 months while they do the counselling so not too sure how that makes me feel.
> how are you today? good i hope, thanks for giving me a thought, its nice to know there are people who care,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah Sam Hunny I can imagine that it was emotionally draining for you. I wonder why they felt the need to bring up your childhood past. I really do feel for you at this moment in time and if you ever feel the need to pour your heart out hun just pm me. I'll always be here to listen. My thoughts on counselling are not good to be honest I have had it in the past and it made me feel ten times worse.I only went to one session and thought never again and I never went back. Not getting pregnant for 3 months hmm I'm not sure how I would feel on that one either. I would of thought that is exactly what you need. A bit of happiness and something to look forward to. I hope you manage to get a good nights sleep. Hopefully things will be much brighter tomorrow. Night night sleep well. x xClick to expand...

thanks Doodar.
i tried counselling a few years ago about stuff to do with my childhood and i only went once too so hoping i can deal with it all a bit better this time, we shall see.
i shall speak to you more tomorrow ad let you go,
goonight
Goddess Bless,
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Lindsey
> do you have access to any of these stones?
> 
> Amazonite, Emerald, Hematite/Hematine, Jade, Jet, Lodestone, Malachite, Peridot, Serpentine, Turquoise
> 
> xxxx

ermmi dont htink so alough i think my mum may have some in her room shes very much into stones and pendulem etc i could have a look and try tomoz i get paid tomorrow to so will go and buy the other bits and try on my own


----------



## nicholatmn

She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol! 
My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november. 

Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...
> 
> i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> and you havent let anyone down sam we understand how hard it must of been for you today if anything i felt rude mentioning itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> don't be daft! ok so white candles are great because they are pure and can be substituted for any colour. you could just annoint and dress the candles with oils, have a bowl of water and the apple, say the incantation beforehand on your own? i could re write you a spell for that kind of ritual, or one that doesn't involve the bd'ing at all.xxxClick to expand...

 xouls you mabye find one that doesn involve bding as havent had much luck with it atm due to stupid cough tried again tonight and just ended up stressed lol


----------



## hedgewitch

oky doky lindsey, not a problem,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Lindsey
> do you have access to any of these stones?
> 
> Amazonite, Emerald, Hematite/Hematine, Jade, Jet, Lodestone, Malachite, Peridot, Serpentine, Turquoise
> 
> xxxx

Sam, do those stones have to be raw?....


----------



## hedgewitch

nicholatmn said:


> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?

the casting does not need to be redone although i will do so if you want, also i will now say affirmations for you and i can also re-write the spell if you want. the one i sent you can be performed as many times as you like. just let me know,xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

hedgewitch said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> the casting does not need to be redone although i will do so if you want, also i will now say affirmations for you and i can also re-write the spell if you want. the one i sent you can be performed as many times as you like. just let me know,xxxClick to expand...

Well, if the castings doesn't have to be redone, then I'm fine :) And the re-writing the spell part... is it actually different? Or is it just a repeat of the one before? Anyway we've been performing it every time we BD, so we've been doing as much as we can. :)
Any help is greatly appreciated! And thank you so much! xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam do you think i could still be in for a chance we havent bd that much due to me being so yuck but are going to try again tonight when hes finished his work i am so unbelievably broody i just cried when i saw my forned post on fb that she is now preg
> 
> hi lindsey
> of course there is still a chance, many pregnancies come about from being unwell at the time, i know how you feel, its hard for me too when everyone around me is getting BFP's but we will get ours, when the time is right. we just have to be patient, so sorry your still feeling icky,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you just feeling a lil disheartend ive said the spell thingy but havent been able to do any of the other bits as ben isnt keen on it :(Click to expand...
> 
> i am in my books as we speak, sorry i haven't done it, i don't mean to let people down, just had a tough day but i'm sorting it now hun, can you indulge in massage? will he bathe with you? will he find it odd if you were to have candles? let me know as i can re-adjust the spell for you or write you a completely new one, i have a few spells you can do as a solitary,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> and you havent let anyone down sam we understand how hard it must of been for you today if anything i felt rude mentioning itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> don't be daft! ok so white candles are great because they are pure and can be substituted for any colour. you could just annoint and dress the candles with oils, have a bowl of water and the apple, say the incantation beforehand on your own? i could re write you a spell for that kind of ritual, or one that doesn't involve the bd'ing at all.xxxClick to expand...

Sam,

could you do one for me that I don't have to do bd'ing also sorry I don't mean to be a pain ....I am trying to see what stones I have also Sam...but my ylang ylang and the vanilla oil is on its way to me now through mail...so I will have those soon....


----------



## frogger3240

nicholatmn said:


> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?

hey nicholatmn,

Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
:thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

frogger3240 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!

and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night night ladies off to dream about that bfp im going to get:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

night night lindsey, have sweet dreams,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey
> do you have access to any of these stones?
> 
> Amazonite, Emerald, Hematite/Hematine, Jade, Jet, Lodestone, Malachite, Peridot, Serpentine, Turquoise
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Sam, do those stones have to be raw?....Click to expand...

no as i will tell you how to consecrate them,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

nicholatmn said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!
> 
> and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?Click to expand...


I like pink/blue for colors and if it could say Patty is getting her BFP in November 2009 or something like that ....that would be wonderful if you could do that for me ...thanks so much...I'm excited and can't wait to see how its going to look...and again thank you so much.... just the size of the regular siggy or like that ones that you have been making i think those look wonderful....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> night night ladies off to dream about that bfp im going to get:thumbup:

Hope you have a good night sleep...talk to you tomorrow... :sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey
> do you have access to any of these stones?
> 
> Amazonite, Emerald, Hematite/Hematine, Jade, Jet, Lodestone, Malachite, Peridot, Serpentine, Turquoise
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Sam, do those stones have to be raw?....Click to expand...
> 
> no as i will tell you how to consecrate them,xxxClick to expand...


Ok thats great...I will be letting you know what stones I already have tomorrow and also I will be checking on ebay to see which stones that I might be buying to help with adding more to the feritlity spell...thanks again Sam for everything.... :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

frogger3240 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!
> 
> and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like pink/blue for colors and if it could say Patty is getting her BFP in November 2009 or something like that ....that would be wonderful if you could do that for me ...thanks so much...I'm excited and can't wait to see how its going to look...and again thank you so much.... just the size of the regular siggy or like that ones that you have been making i think those look wonderful....Click to expand...

https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png

PHP:

[IMG]https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png[/IMG]


Is this ok? Or do you want a different one?


----------



## frogger3240

nicholatmn said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!
> 
> and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like pink/blue for colors and if it could say Patty is getting her BFP in November 2009 or something like that ....that would be wonderful if you could do that for me ...thanks so much...I'm excited and can't wait to see how its going to look...and again thank you so much.... just the size of the regular siggy or like that ones that you have been making i think those look wonderful....Click to expand...
> 
> https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [IMG]https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Is this ok? Or do you want a different one?Click to expand...

I LOVE IT!!!! thank you sooo much....do you have a code so that I'm able to add it to my signature?...thanks again I love it... :happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

frogger3240 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!
> 
> and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like pink/blue for colors and if it could say Patty is getting her BFP in November 2009 or something like that ....that would be wonderful if you could do that for me ...thanks so much...I'm excited and can't wait to see how its going to look...and again thank you so much.... just the size of the regular siggy or like that ones that you have been making i think those look wonderful....Click to expand...
> 
> https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [IMG]https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Is this ok? Or do you want a different one?Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!! thank you sooo much....do you have a code so that I'm able to add it to my signature?...thanks again I love it... :happydance:Click to expand...

lol I added the code... did you see it?


----------



## frogger3240

nicholatmn said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> She did one for me last month! I didn't ovulate, but I'm hoping it'll work for this next cycle lol!
> My body doesn't like to cooperate. Might try to rebel and get pregnant in november.
> 
> Does that mean it all has to be done again? Like, the casting and all that?
> 
> hey nicholatmn,
> 
> Hoping that you will be getting your BFP this cycle....we are here to share your TTC journey...also do you make those siggies?...I would love to have one if you have time those are just so cute....welcome to the group and also would you like me to add your information to the thread?
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I can make you a banner. :) Just tell me the colors, the size and the text!
> 
> and the information? Okay! :) What kind of information is added?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like pink/blue for colors and if it could say Patty is getting her BFP in November 2009 or something like that ....that would be wonderful if you could do that for me ...thanks so much...I'm excited and can't wait to see how its going to look...and again thank you so much.... just the size of the regular siggy or like that ones that you have been making i think those look wonderful....Click to expand...
> 
> https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [IMG]https://i33.tinypic.com/1jx0g2.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Is this ok? Or do you want a different one?Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!! thank you sooo much....do you have a code so that I'm able to add it to my signature?...thanks again I love it... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I added the code... did you see it?Click to expand...

oops!!!!:dohh: I was so excited when I saw the siggy that I didn't even look to see if there was the code...sorry about that...I love it thank you so much for taking the time to do it for me... :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

looks good Patty,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> looks good Patty,xxx

thanks sam :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam,
just wanted to see if you got my email I just sent it... :thumbup:


well ladies I'm heading to bed now I'm tired and I'm so glad that tomorrow is friday woohoo!!!...I will check back online in the moring before I head to work...have a great night ladies......

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## hedgewitch

night night Patty, thanks for listening, yes i got your mail and i'm going to look at it now, speak to you tomorrow, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey girls, I was looking through this thread and was wondering if I could join please? :flower:

xx


----------



## muncho

Hi eevryone just wanted to say hello. I have reading but not responding - few problems with wireless

sam. we will be bding soon and will be following your spell. Havent told dh yet!! if we bd in the am would it be ok to do everthing but the bath ( lack of time)

Frogger where is NC in USA?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we atempted doing the spell last night but ben nearly set fire to the chair lol was trying to strike a match to light a candle and the flame for some reason ended up on the chair :haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Hi eevryone just wanted to say hello. I have reading but not responding - few problems with wireless
> 
> sam. we will be bding soon and will be following your spell. Havent told dh yet!! if we bd in the am would it be ok to do everthing but the bath ( lack of time)
> 
> Frogger where is NC in USA?

hi Muncho, how are you?
that will be fine, just put a glass or small bowl of water in the bedroom with the vanilla oil in, water is one of the elements and so has to be included,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> we atempted doing the spell last night but ben nearly set fire to the chair lol was trying to strike a match to light a candle and the flame for some reason ended up on the chair :haha:

lol thats not good, i will be sorting you the solitary spell today sweet,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey girls, I was looking through this thread and was wondering if I could join please? :flower:
> 
> xx

Hi butterfly and welcome, everyone welcome on here and the girls are great,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> night night Patty, thanks for listening, yes i got your mail and i'm going to look at it now, speak to you tomorrow, Goddess Bless,xxx

your very welcome thats what friends are for..... :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey girls, I was looking through this thread and was wondering if I could join please? :flower:
> 
> xx

Hi xoButterfly25 how are you doing?...welcome to the group so glad that you have joined us...if you have sam to cast a fertility spell for you just let me know when she does it so that I can add your information to the thread...and again welcome and we are here to support you through it all...have a great day.... :flower:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi eevryone just wanted to say hello. I have reading but not responding - few problems with wireless
> 
> sam. we will be bding soon and will be following your spell. Havent told dh yet!! if we bd in the am would it be ok to do everthing but the bath ( lack of time)
> 
> Frogger where is NC in USA?

Hi muncho,

I'm in Claremont, North Carolina USA where are you located at? :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we atempted doing the spell last night but ben nearly set fire to the chair lol was trying to strike a match to light a candle and the flame for some reason ended up on the chair :haha:
> 
> lol thats not good, i will be sorting you the solitary spell today sweet,xxxClick to expand...

thank you ben ssems to think ive ovulated as apparntly ive got moody


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi eevryone just wanted to say hello. I have reading but not responding - few problems with wireless
> 
> sam. we will be bding soon and will be following your spell. Havent told dh yet!! if we bd in the am would it be ok to do everthing but the bath ( lack of time)
> 
> Frogger where is NC in USA?
> 
> hi Muncho, how are you?
> that will be fine, just put a glass or small bowl of water in the bedroom with the vanilla oil in, water is one of the elements and so has to be included,xxxxClick to expand...


Sam,

So your saying that we can just put a glass or small bowl with the water and add the oils to it in the bedroom and that will work to?...but we have to have the candles lit right? Or should I just wait until you rewrite the one for me to where I don't have to bd'ing? thanks sam for your hard work on this dont' mean to be a pain....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we atempted doing the spell last night but ben nearly set fire to the chair lol was trying to strike a match to light a candle and the flame for some reason ended up on the chair :haha:
> 
> lol thats not good, i will be sorting you the solitary spell today sweet,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you ben ssems to think ive ovulated as apparntly ive got moodyClick to expand...

hoping you did ovulate hun...and sam's fertility spell will help you get your BFP this cycle....sending you lots of babydust your way...
:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we atempted doing the spell last night but ben nearly set fire to the chair lol was trying to strike a match to light a candle and the flame for some reason ended up on the chair :haha:
> 
> lol thats not good, i will be sorting you the solitary spell today sweet,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you ben ssems to think ive ovulated as apparntly ive got moodyClick to expand...
> 
> hoping you did ovulate hun...and sam's fertility spell will help you get your BFP this cycle....sending you lots of babydust your way...
> :dust:Click to expand...

me too cos last month was 45 days due to stress etc hopeing this month wont be so confusing


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi eevryone just wanted to say hello. I have reading but not responding - few problems with wireless
> 
> sam. we will be bding soon and will be following your spell. Havent told dh yet!! if we bd in the am would it be ok to do everthing but the bath ( lack of time)
> 
> Frogger where is NC in USA?
> 
> hi Muncho, how are you?
> that will be fine, just put a glass or small bowl of water in the bedroom with the vanilla oil in, water is one of the elements and so has to be included,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> So your saying that we can just put a glass or small bowl with the water and add the oils to it in the bedroom and that will work to?...but we have to have the candles lit right? Or should I just wait until you rewrite the one for me to where I don't have to bd'ing? thanks sam for your hard work on this dont' mean to be a pain....Click to expand...

Morning Patty
yes that will work too, its about making sure all the elements are present, earth, air, fire and water and that all oils are used correctly. a small bowl of water will suffice as the water element and just add a few drops of the oils, while you are saying the ritual before DH joins you just annoint yourself with the water, dip your finger tips in and place the water on a part of your body. will you still be using the ylang ylang the same way or do we need to change that? you could dress your green candle with that oil but your pink must be with the vanilla.
you are still going to bd so that part is ok, the rest can be done on your own.
xxxx
and don't worry about asking me questions, it needs to be done right so anything you are not sure of give me a shout.xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

GOod Morning Ladies,

How is everyone this find day...woohoo!!! its friday I'm soooo happy.... :happydance::happydance: I'm ready for the weekend thats forsure....lol...

Well I finally got my menstrual cycle it started early this morning so I'm on cd 1 and i'm going to be starting soy on cd 2-7 and praying that with Sam's fertility spell and the soy that I'm going to get my BFP this cycle and find out in November.... :happydance:

Sam, how are you doing hun?...how are you feeling today?...just wanted you to know that I'm thinking about ya...I will be able to chat more with you this weekend since I don't work on the weekends...and also I forgot to tell ya mine and my husband's ages I know I sent that email to ya about my family well I'm 40 years old I will be 41 on December 4th and my husband is 42 he will be 43 on January 17th....Sam was you able to find the moon phases? can't wait to get that added on the thread...also can you cast sexual spells to help with making your sex life better and what about spells to make your family not fight and stuff is there such a spell....thanks for any help ....talk to you soon hun....

Ok ladies sorry don't mean to cut it short but I have to get ready to head to work again...but I'm so glad that its friday...hope you all have wonderful day today...

Also, ladies we can talk about anything on this thread if you would like examples, venting, recieps,(sorry for misspelling) relationships, our children and so on.....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam im heading up town in a little while will get candles and the oils if can find them what stnes would i need?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam im heading up town in a little while will get candles and the oils if can find them what stnes would i need?

Morning Lindsey

any off the list i already gave you these are earth stones, they represent earth, so they would be in place of the apple and soil.

for fertility any of these stones are good as they help promote i can give you a cleansing affirmation and then you can carry that with you as a fertility charm, place it at your bedside on the green candle side and charge when you bd, then carry with you,
*rose quartz, carnelian, Mexican fire opal, green and orange calcite, moonstone chryoprase, red coral, garnet, shiva lignum, smoky quartz and Dolomite, Manifestation crystals and abundance clusters of quartz. *green stones are also good as the colour element then comes into it, so a piece of jade would be good for representing earth and fertility. so you could annoint the green candle in the ylang ylang, place jade on side of green candle and then carry that stone with you for fertility charm as it will be charged when you bd.xxxx

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam im heading up town in a little while will get candles and the oils if can find them what stnes would i need?
> 
> Morning Lindsey
> 
> any off the list i already gave you these are earth stones, they represent earth, so they would be in place of the apple and soil.
> 
> for fertility any of these stones are good as they help promote i can give you a cleansing affirmation and then you can carry that with you as a fertility charm, place it at your bedside on the green candle side and charge when you bd, then carry with you,
> *rose quartz, carnelian, Mexican fire opal, green and orange calcite, moonstone chryoprase, red coral, garnet, shiva lignum, smoky quartz and Dolomite, Manifestation crystals and abundance clusters of quartz. *green stones are also good as the colour element then comes into it, so a piece of jade would be good for representing earth and fertility. so you could annoint the green candle in the ylang ylang, place jade on side of green candle and then carry that stone with you for fertility charm as it will be charged when you bd.xxxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

okthank you sam i think i may off been wrong wwith my o day as my cm is still v clear and stretchy lol sorryfor tmi and im getting what i think is ovulation pains now so fingers crossed il catch it this month wth your help


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam im heading up town in a little while will get candles and the oils if can find them what stnes would i need?
> 
> Morning Lindsey
> 
> any off the list i already gave you these are earth stones, they represent earth, so they would be in place of the apple and soil.
> 
> for fertility any of these stones are good as they help promote i can give you a cleansing affirmation and then you can carry that with you as a fertility charm, place it at your bedside on the green candle side and charge when you bd, then carry with you,
> *rose quartz, carnelian, Mexican fire opal, green and orange calcite, moonstone chryoprase, red coral, garnet, shiva lignum, smoky quartz and Dolomite, Manifestation crystals and abundance clusters of quartz. *green stones are also good as the colour element then comes into it, so a piece of jade would be good for representing earth and fertility. so you could annoint the green candle in the ylang ylang, place jade on side of green candle and then carry that stone with you for fertility charm as it will be charged when you bd.xxxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> okthank you sam i think i may off been wrong wwith my o day as my cm is still v clear and stretchy lol sorryfor tmi and im getting what i think is ovulation pains now so fingers crossed il catch it this month wth your helpClick to expand...

no TMI issues on here 
see no need to worry ok girl i will be on stanby all day to ansewer any questions you have for the bd'ing to go well tonight. anything else you need to know or have changed let me know,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam im heading up town in a little while will get candles and the oils if can find them what stnes would i need?
> 
> Morning Lindsey
> 
> any off the list i already gave you these are earth stones, they represent earth, so they would be in place of the apple and soil.
> 
> for fertility any of these stones are good as they help promote i can give you a cleansing affirmation and then you can carry that with you as a fertility charm, place it at your bedside on the green candle side and charge when you bd, then carry with you,
> *rose quartz, carnelian, Mexican fire opal, green and orange calcite, moonstone chryoprase, red coral, garnet, shiva lignum, smoky quartz and Dolomite, Manifestation crystals and abundance clusters of quartz. *green stones are also good as the colour element then comes into it, so a piece of jade would be good for representing earth and fertility. so you could annoint the green candle in the ylang ylang, place jade on side of green candle and then carry that stone with you for fertility charm as it will be charged when you bd.xxxx
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> okthank you sam i think i may off been wrong wwith my o day as my cm is still v clear and stretchy lol sorryfor tmi and im getting what i think is ovulation pains now so fingers crossed il catch it this month wth your helpClick to expand...
> 
> no TMI issues on here
> see no need to worry ok girl i will be on stanby all day to ansewer any questions you have for the bd'ing to go well tonight. anything else you need to know or have changed let me know,xxxxClick to expand...

thank you sam :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh got to share the funny dream i had last night 

last night after bding i fell asleep and had a really funny dream lol if anyone has seen look whos talkign they will know what i mean i dreamt of all the spermies swimming up talking and arguing to eac other who was going to get there first like a race they had faces on them and were speaking in bens german accent . then i woke up and laughed ben asked me what i was lagging at so i told him then fell back to sleep and had a similar dream of the "spermans" trying to take over the egg"


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hi girls, so how are you all? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey having a giggle at he thought of Bens spermies talking to each other,
hi butterfly, how are you today? i'm having a quiet day today, too much stress for one week!! how long have you been TTC?xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Call me Kelly :) and I'm good thanks, just really cold, lol.
We've been TTC for about a year, but we only officially decided about 4 months ago that we'd try properly by recording dates of AF and taking folic acid. What about you? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Lindsey having a giggle at he thought of Bens spermies talking to each other,
> hi butterfly, how are you today? i'm having a quiet day today, too much stress for one week!! how long have you been TTC?xxx

:haha: sam i coulkdnt get hold of any of the stuff i had to find couldnt find the oil and only have a jade stone:( i looked everywhere up the city


----------



## WhisperOfHope

folowing my dream last night decided to make myeself a new sig immage :haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Call me Kelly :) and I'm good thanks, just really cold, lol.
> We've been TTC for about a year, but we only officially decided about 4 months ago that we'd try properly by recording dates of AF and taking folic acid. What about you? xx

hi kelly, sorry it took me a while to get back, 
are you coming down with something? i hate it when i'm cold, takes me ages to warm up. try a warm bath?
we have been TTC for 5 years but i have had a lot of losses and my daughter passed away in july this year. 18 angels all in all. it can be a hard journey but we're all here for each other,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Patty
hi hun, how are you today, doing good i hope. you can write and perform a spell for anything, including sex, to help with a cold, kitchen spellworks. magick can be applied to any aspect of your life.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
> ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx

no ive had a look around nad cant find any i have the stone candles and water but thats iit and sorry for my typing worked up and upset about a little cat that has decided to take us on as his owners but my dad just keeps chasing hima dn shootng his bb gun at him


----------



## acbieri91904

Can you put me on the list?? I thought I may had PCOS, visit to the ER the other night nothing showed wrong with my ovaries so now doing more research im suspecting endometriosis. IDK if thats what I have or if it's just hormone imbalance but i have very irregular periods and im on my AF now and hopefully be over it in the next few days and I started soy iso last night. I've been trying 5+ years and I long to be a mother!! Thanks sorry for such a long post!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
> ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx
> 
> no ive had a look around nad cant find any i have the stone candles and water but thats iit and sorry for my typing worked up and upset about a little cat that has decided to take us on as his owners but my dad just keeps chasing hima dn shootng his bb gun at himClick to expand...

aww poor kitty, tell him you will hex him if he carries on lol. cats are familiars. try not to strees too much as that will make things worse. 
ok so you got the stone, candles water. did you get any of the oils? 
as a rule earth is the element associated with fertility so as you have the stone that will not really be a problem.
ok so set up your candles and water
light candles hold the stone, say the affirmation and then place stone next to green candle continue with the rest of the ritual and carry the stone with you or connect with the stone every day, by saying the affirmation and holding the stone.
xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
> ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx
> 
> no ive had a look around nad cant find any i have the stone candles and water but thats iit and sorry for my typing worked up and upset about a little cat that has decided to take us on as his owners but my dad just keeps chasing hima dn shootng his bb gun at himClick to expand...
> 
> aww poor kitty, tell him you will hex him if he carries on lol. cats are familiars. try not to strees too much as that will make things worse.
> ok so you got the stone, candles water. did you get any of the oils?
> as a rule earth is the element associated with fertility so as you have the stone that will not really be a problem.
> ok so set up your candles and water
> light candles hold the stone, say the affirmation and then place stone next to green candle continue with the rest of the ritual and carry the stone with you or connect with the stone every day, by saying the affirmation and holding the stone.
> xxxxxClick to expand...

 we only have a white candle couldnt find coloured ones anywhere and couldnt find the oils we did find ylang ylang but didnt have enough money for it


----------



## hedgewitch

acbieri91904 said:


> Can you put me on the list?? I thought I may had PCOS, visit to the ER the other night nothing showed wrong with my ovaries so now doing more research im suspecting endometriosis. IDK if thats what I have or if it's just hormone imbalance but i have very irregular periods and im on my AF now and hopefully be over it in the next few days and I started soy iso last night. I've been trying 5+ years and I long to be a mother!! Thanks sorry for such a long post!


hi there
everyone is welcome on here
i see you know megg, i cast for her last month also. sooo pleased she got her BFP.
we're a good bunch on here and anything i can do just give me a shout, if you want a casting just let me know, glad to have you here,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
> ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx
> 
> no ive had a look around nad cant find any i have the stone candles and water but thats iit and sorry for my typing worked up and upset about a little cat that has decided to take us on as his owners but my dad just keeps chasing hima dn shootng his bb gun at himClick to expand...
> 
> aww poor kitty, tell him you will hex him if he carries on lol. cats are familiars. try not to strees too much as that will make things worse.
> ok so you got the stone, candles water. did you get any of the oils?
> as a rule earth is the element associated with fertility so as you have the stone that will not really be a problem.
> ok so set up your candles and water
> light candles hold the stone, say the affirmation and then place stone next to green candle continue with the rest of the ritual and carry the stone with you or connect with the stone every day, by saying the affirmation and holding the stone.
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> we only have a white candle couldnt find coloured ones anywhere and couldnt find the oils we did find ylang ylang but didnt have enough money for itClick to expand...

ok thats not a problem either as white is a good substitute for any colour as it is pure and neutral. it will work just as well as a green one as you already have the stone. it is difficult to get some stuff in general shops. what i will do is sort you all a bag of herbs, a fertility mix that you can also use for future spells.xxxx


----------



## acbieri91904

How would I go about getting a casting? i'd love to get one!


----------



## hedgewitch

acbieri91904 said:


> How would I go about getting a casting? i'd love to get one!

i need yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address. you can pm these details over if you don't want to post on here. is oh supportive of this route or will you need a solitary spell?xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Is there anything I could do on my own that could help? We still do the one you e-mailed me with, but I didn't know if there's anything else I could do. :)
I had a family member who used to do fertility spells and others and when I was really young, she taught me quite a few things. But she passed on, so I don't know who else to ask.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Patty
> hi hun, how are you today, doing good i hope. you can write and perform a spell for anything, including sex, to help with a cold, kitchen spellworks. magick can be applied to any aspect of your life.xxx

Hey Sam,

Cool I need a spell to help boost my sex life for me and my husband its hard its like we only bd'ing about maybe 4 times a month....thanks Sam and also if you have a spell that will help with arguing within my home with my husband and children...


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> hi kelly, sorry it took me a while to get back,
> are you coming down with something? i hate it when i'm cold, takes me ages to warm up. try a warm bath?
> we have been TTC for 5 years but i have had a lot of losses and my daughter passed away in july this year. 18 angels all in all. it can be a hard journey but we're all here for each other,xxx

I've recently had a cold, but I think it's going now ..I'm just cold in general though because it's pretty cold here at the moment. It takes me ages to warm up too. I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses :sad1: I had a MC a few months back ..well thats what the doctors THOUGHT it was. They said they couldn't tell me for sure because if I wasn't expecting to be pregnant that it could have been something else. I had to go to the hospital for tests, because I was bleeding extremly heavily and I'm never heavy with a normal period and what made me think it was a MC was that I was passing lots of clots and was in extreme pain ..something else that I don't get much of with a normal period ..so anyway, the doctors took blood tests and told me to call in a weeks time to get the results, a week goes by, I call them and they don't have them and to call back in a few days. I called back a few days later and they had been sent the wrong results for me ..so after 2 weeks of waiting to find out if I'd had a MC or not, the results came and to this day, I still don't know if it was one or not, I'm sure it was and the doctors just said it COULD have been one ..so it was like "oh great, thanks for your help - NOT" I asked them if it was a MC do they know what could have caused it, and the first thing they said was my weight and I knew they were going to say that (I'm very overweight) but it was the way they said it, ya know? Which hurt my feelings a little ..so yeah, I'm glad I joined here because so many people are going through the same thing and I can't really talk to anyone else about these kind of things xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Sam,

May I ask you something hun?....how much does it cost you to cast each spell for us I mean with the grass or herbs and crystals I just really feel that I need to send you something for what you have done for me....


----------



## nicholatmn

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> May I ask you something hun?....how much does it cost you to cast each spell for us I mean with the grass or herbs and crystals I just really feel that I need to send you something for what you have done for me....

I was thinking that too! :(


----------



## hedgewitch

you know what girls you are giving me something already. its something you can't see, or feel but i do, its called friendship. people who care. as most of you know my beautiful princess, my little piglet grew her angel wings in July. it shattered my life and i really don't know how to begin trying to put it back together. you girls give me the chance to do something good for other people. i know some don't believe in magick but i do and i have found others that do too. you accept me for who i am, no judgment is passed, no mocking about my beliefs and a shoulder to cry on when i need it. you all give me so much and i am grateful to Patty for starting this thread and being a friend. i thank all you girls for being there, asking how my day has been etc.
you give me so much, no amount of material things could beat that. if you get chance please go and visit Lilly-Mayes site, the link is on my siggy, thats thanks enough,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi kelly, sorry it took me a while to get back,
> are you coming down with something? i hate it when i'm cold, takes me ages to warm up. try a warm bath?
> we have been TTC for 5 years but i have had a lot of losses and my daughter passed away in july this year. 18 angels all in all. it can be a hard journey but we're all here for each other,xxx
> 
> I've recently had a cold, but I think it's going now ..I'm just cold in general though because it's pretty cold here at the moment. It takes me ages to warm up too. I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses :sad1: I had a MC a few months back ..well thats what the doctors THOUGHT it was. They said they couldn't tell me for sure because if I wasn't expecting to be pregnant that it could have been something else. I had to go to the hospital for tests, because I was bleeding extremly heavily and I'm never heavy with a normal period and what made me think it was a MC was that I was passing lots of clots and was in extreme pain ..something else that I don't get much of with a normal period ..so anyway, the doctors took blood tests and told me to call in a weeks time to get the results, a week goes by, I call them and they don't have them and to call back in a few days. I called back a few days later and they had been sent the wrong results for me ..so after 2 weeks of waiting to find out if I'd had a MC or not, the results came and to this day, I still don't know if it was one or not, I'm sure it was and the doctors just said it COULD have been one ..so it was like "oh great, thanks for your help - NOT" I asked them if it was a MC do they know what could have caused it, and the first thing they said was my weight and I knew they were going to say that (I'm very overweight) but it was the way they said it, ya know? Which hurt my feelings a little ..so yeah, I'm glad I joined here because so many people are going through the same thing and I can't really talk to anyone else about these kind of things xxxClick to expand...


so so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, sending love:kiss:xxx
yeah the docs do like to blame obesity, smoking underweight etc. when i had Lilly-Maye they said obesity causes stillbirth......i'm 8 stone!! can't find a reason blame enviromental factors!!
we're all going through the same, on the same road as it were. we all want that little bundle of joy in our arms and we will all achieve it. 
xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

welll we just did it all went well until after when the blind fell on my head:dohh: and ben nearly spilt the water everywhere


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> you know what girls you are giving me something already. its something you can't see, or feel but i do, its called friendship. people who care. as most of you know my beautiful princess, my little piglet grew her angel wings in July. it shattered my life and i really don't know how to begin trying to put it back together. you girls give me the chance to do something good for other people. i know some don't believe in magick but i do and i have found others that do too. you accept me for who i am, no judgment is passed, no mocking about my beliefs and a shoulder to cry on when i need it. you all give me so much and i am grateful to Patty for starting this thread and being a friend. i thank all you girls for being there, asking how my day has been etc.
> you give me so much, no amount of material things could beat that. if you get chance please go and visit Lilly-Mayes site, the link is on my siggy, thats thanks enough,xxxx

 you know what i havent many people i call friends anymore the ones i thought wer ive since found out are not a firend isnt somebody you have to of known for years its somebody you can connect to and who is there for you and you there for them that s why i class all you lovely ladies as friends may not see your faces but you dont need to to see a kind heart and sam you sure have one


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> welll we just did it all went well until after when the blind fell on my head:dohh: and ben nearly spilt the water everywhere

Lindsey, tell Ben when you next do the ritual to aim a bit more to the other side when he jumps off the wardrobe, that way water won't get spilt and you won't be in A&E with head trauma lol.
glad it went well hun, make sure you hold that stone and visualise your outcome, anything else i can do let me know,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks lindsey, don't know what i'd do without my friends on BnB,XXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> welll we just did it all went well until after when the blind fell on my head:dohh: and ben nearly spilt the water everywhere
> 
> Lindsey, tell Ben when you next do the ritual to aim a bit more to the other side when he jumps off the wardrobe, that way water won't get spilt and you won't be in A&E with head trauma lol.
> glad it went well hun, make sure you hold that stone and visualise your outcome, anything else i can do let me know,xxxClick to expand...

lol he laughed


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Patty
> hi hun, how are you today, doing good i hope. you can write and perform a spell for anything, including sex, to help with a cold, kitchen spellworks. magick can be applied to any aspect of your life.xxx
> 
> Hey Sam,
> 
> Cool I need a spell to help boost my sex life for me and my husband its hard its like we only bd'ing about maybe 4 times a month....thanks Sam and also if you have a spell that will help with arguing within my home with my husband and children...Click to expand...

Hey Patty
how are you today? i will be sending you an email later on, sorry its took a while but i had yet another rough day and (becoming a habit now), 
i will sort out the other spells with you and all of those you asked for are not a problem. have you ever heard of cord magick? spell for arguing will incorporate that and i will also be teaching you how to make poppets. xxxxx


----------



## acbieri91904

I am soo thankful I met Megg and it brought me here and now i've met you and i'm thankful for that. You have been supportive to help me from the get go. I pmed you my information and pray that it works. Everything happens for a reason and i'm glad i met a new friend!!


----------



## frogger3240

acbieri91904 said:


> Can you put me on the list?? I thought I may had PCOS, visit to the ER the other night nothing showed wrong with my ovaries so now doing more research im suspecting endometriosis. IDK if thats what I have or if it's just hormone imbalance but i have very irregular periods and im on my AF now and hopefully be over it in the next few days and I started soy iso last night. I've been trying 5+ years and I long to be a mother!! Thanks sorry for such a long post!

welcome to the group I have added your name to the thread so just let me know once Sam casts for you so that I can update it for you...glad your here with us... :flower:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> loving the new banner lindsey, looks great,
> ok so you have the stone, earth, you have the candles, fire, you have the water element and the only one your missing is air, ok i will just go check correspondances and will come back to you, as long as you say the affirmation and hold the stone you should be ok, as a substitute have you got any vanilla essence?xxx
> 
> no ive had a look around nad cant find any i have the stone candles and water but thats iit and sorry for my typing worked up and upset about a little cat that has decided to take us on as his owners but my dad just keeps chasing hima dn shootng his bb gun at himClick to expand...
> 
> aww poor kitty, tell him you will hex him if he carries on lol. cats are familiars. try not to strees too much as that will make things worse.
> ok so you got the stone, candles water. did you get any of the oils?
> as a rule earth is the element associated with fertility so as you have the stone that will not really be a problem.
> ok so set up your candles and water
> light candles hold the stone, say the affirmation and then place stone next to green candle continue with the rest of the ritual and carry the stone with you or connect with the stone every day, by saying the affirmation and holding the stone.
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> we only have a white candle couldnt find coloured ones anywhere and couldnt find the oils we did find ylang ylang but didnt have enough money for itClick to expand...
> 
> ok thats not a problem either as white is a good substitute for any colour as it is pure and neutral. it will work just as well as a green one as you already have the stone. it is difficult to get some stuff in general shops. what i will do is sort you all a bag of herbs, a fertility mix that you can also use for future spells.xxxxClick to expand...


Sam,

that would be a blessing for me if you were able to do the bag of herbs from you I just would feel so much better getting something from you...I'm still waiting on the ylang ylang and vanilla oil to come in the mail....I haven't gotten my candles in yet .....


----------



## acbieri91904

Thanks so much frogger!!! :D you guys are awesome!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice


----------



## frogger3240

acbieri91904 said:


> Thanks so much frogger!!! :D you guys are awesome!


your very welcome...just let me know what cycle day your on that way I can put you either under waiting to ovulate, ovulating, 2WW...and also the date that sam casts for ya and time please....thanks so much.....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice

I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...

its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lol


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Patty
> hi hun, how are you today, doing good i hope. you can write and perform a spell for anything, including sex, to help with a cold, kitchen spellworks. magick can be applied to any aspect of your life.xxx
> 
> Hey Sam,
> 
> Cool I need a spell to help boost my sex life for me and my husband its hard its like we only bd'ing about maybe 4 times a month....thanks Sam and also if you have a spell that will help with arguing within my home with my husband and children...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Patty
> how are you today? i will be sending you an email later on, sorry its took a while but i had yet another rough day and (becoming a habit now),
> i will sort out the other spells with you and all of those you asked for are not a problem. have you ever heard of cord magick? spell for arguing will incorporate that and i will also be teaching you how to make poppets. xxxxxClick to expand...

Hey Sam,

I'm doing ok just having some bad cramping going on i'm on cd 1 today so I'm going to be starting the soy and hoping that will also help me with ovulation I know Megg took soy and she did your fertiltiy spell and she got her BFP so I'm hoping this is my cycle to get my BFP.... So sorry hun that you had another rough day you know I'm here to talk to private or not private.... I have never heard of cord magick...yay I can't wait to learn how to make poppets....I'm so excited...thanks so much sam... :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...

lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...
> 
> lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....Click to expand...

 12.18 am


----------



## xoButterfly25

It's 12:20am here too and I'm freezing cold, gonna have to get the extra bed blankets out soon, haha ..and soon with the heating too. I hate the cold weather. I'd rather the sun and the warmth any day.

So, how have all your days been?

Sam, do I need to PM you anything? I was reading that some of the other girls PM'ed you information about themselves, so I was wondering if I need to do the same and what I should PM you? :) xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...
> 
> lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....Click to expand...
> 
> 12.18 amClick to expand...

so your 5 hours ahead of me also I know Sam is also....


----------



## acbieri91904

Yea im in the southern area of VA and its freezing here!! i'm on CD 4 today I don't know how long my cycle is going to be and everything so i'll be getting opk's this coming week


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...
> 
> lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....Click to expand...
> 
> 12.18 amClick to expand...
> 
> so your 5 hours ahead of me also I know Sam is also....Click to expand...

yep but for some reason im not tired tonight just have sore eyes from my lenses . where about are you i was going to ask yesterday but forgot lol


----------



## frogger3240

acbieri91904 said:


> Yea im in the southern area of VA and its freezing here!! i'm on CD 4 today I don't know how long my cycle is going to be and everything so i'll be getting opk's this coming week

I will add your name to the waiting to ovulate...... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...
> 
> lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....Click to expand...
> 
> 12.18 amClick to expand...
> 
> so your 5 hours ahead of me also I know Sam is also....Click to expand...
> 
> yep but for some reason im not tired tonight just have sore eyes from my lenses . where about are you i was going to ask yesterday but forgot lolClick to expand...


I'm in Claremont, North Carolina USA


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> its soooooo cold tonight can tell its getting to that time of year now my ffet are like blocks of ice
> 
> I know what you mean...its 54 degrees here and that is cold to me.....https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee304/marilpn_2007/Freezingsmilie.gifClick to expand...
> 
> its 8c here tonight and bens in the other room doesnt want to get my germs or keep me awake with his snoring so just me my bed and you guys lolClick to expand...
> 
> lindseyanne, what time is it where your at?...its 7:16pm here my time....Click to expand...
> 
> 12.18 amClick to expand...
> 
> so your 5 hours ahead of me also I know Sam is also....Click to expand...
> 
> yep but for some reason im not tired tonight just have sore eyes from my lenses . where about are you i was going to ask yesterday but forgot lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in Claremont, North Carolina USAClick to expand...

oh cool bet its much more interesting then milton keynes :haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> that would be a blessing for me if you were able to do the bag of herbs from you I just would feel so much better getting something from you...I'm still waiting on the ylang ylang and vanilla oil to come in the mail....I haven't gotten my candles in yet .....

Hey Patty
ok where did you get your smilies from, i got some cool ones but you got better!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gif
i would be happy to sort you a spell pouch, i will get them made in the new year (mine, which is 31st october, Halloween is wiccan new year) and then send one to you. you can be preparing for ovulation by saying the affirmation daily and i will sort you a daily prayer too. if you can get a stone you can charge it like Lindsey and carry it with you.
over the next few days i want to post a little about Halloween and its wiccan origins if thats ok with everyone??xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well i'm in a little rural village in south west wales. very boring!!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well i'm in a little rural village in south west wales. very boring!!!xxx

lol id rather a rural village then this place i HATE mk hence why come jan we are moving to scotland:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> that would be a blessing for me if you were able to do the bag of herbs from you I just would feel so much better getting something from you...I'm still waiting on the ylang ylang and vanilla oil to come in the mail....I haven't gotten my candles in yet .....
> 
> Hey Patty
> ok where did you get your smilies from, i got some cool ones but you got better!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gif
> i would be happy to sort you a spell pouch, i will get them made in the new year (mine, which is 31st october, Halloween is wiccan new year) and then send one to you. you can be preparing for ovulation by saying the affirmation daily and i will sort you a daily prayer too. if you can get a stone you can charge it like Lindsey and carry it with you.
> over the next few days i want to post a little about Halloween and its wiccan origins if thats ok with everyone??xxxxClick to expand...

yeo thats fine i love halloween well as long as nobody scares me ima wimp lol


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> It's 12:20am here too and I'm freezing cold, gonna have to get the extra bed blankets out soon, haha ..and soon with the heating too. I hate the cold weather. I'd rather the sun and the warmth any day.
> 
> So, how have all your days been?
> 
> Sam, do I need to PM you anything? I was reading that some of the other girls PM'ed you information about themselves, so I was wondering if I need to do the same and what I should PM you? :) xx

hi butterfly, 
how do you like your first night with us lot? 
ok i need yours and dh first names, your cycle dates if possible, your email address which you can send by pm if you prefer not to post and if you want solitary spell or if dh is on board. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_214.gifxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> that would be a blessing for me if you were able to do the bag of herbs from you I just would feel so much better getting something from you...I'm still waiting on the ylang ylang and vanilla oil to come in the mail....I haven't gotten my candles in yet .....
> 
> Hey Patty
> ok where did you get your smilies from, i got some cool ones but you got better!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gif
> i would be happy to sort you a spell pouch, i will get them made in the new year (mine, which is 31st october, Halloween is wiccan new year) and then send one to you. you can be preparing for ovulation by saying the affirmation daily and i will sort you a daily prayer too. if you can get a stone you can charge it like Lindsey and carry it with you.
> over the next few days i want to post a little about Halloween and its wiccan origins if thats ok with everyone??xxxxClick to expand...

thanks Sam that would be great...yes please post about the halloween and its wiccan origins please i would love to learn about it....


----------



## hedgewitch

everything ok Patty? you sound tired.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

*IMPORTANT
*_*ok my inbox crashed and i'm not sure if i have answered everyones questions. if you have asked me to adjust spells or write one can you post me your request again please. also say what it is for as i will otherwise presume fertility.
as far as i know i have answered all of you but if not just leave me a quick post and i'll get onto it.
also new moon on 18th so will be doing a casting if anyone has any requests please post soon as only just over a day left for me to prepare. i am still trying to get the lunar phase widget but as of yet had no luck.
Doodar i think you had asked me to do solitary do you still want that?
all you new ladies who have pm'd me requesting spells for fertility i will be sending you the details after i cast. anyone who is ovulating before 18th let me know.
xxx*_


----------



## frogger3240

oops! I forgot to add I get those smilies off of www.photobucket.com I just type in whatever I'm looking for in the search box and it comes up with alot of different pics that you can use....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if i can get it to upload to vimeo would you like to see my dress? when i was filemd for wedding tv


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> everything ok Patty? you sound tired.xxx

no not really sam me and my husabnd just got into a big fuss with screaming and yelling I can't stand that it was over his family...I just have a hard time caring for some of his family they just use him for what they want and they only call him when they want him to do something it just sickens me so bad and I start getting so mad and start a bad fight it always like that I can't stand it...just wish that his family wasn't around here close to us you know..I know some of you might think that I'm being very bad for thinking this but really you would have to know some of his family its truly hard...his mom is the worst....
](*,)


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> if i can get it to upload to vimeo would you like to see my dress? when i was filemd for wedding tv

:thumbup:yep that would be great....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> if i can get it to upload to vimeo would you like to see my dress? when i was filemd for wedding tv
> 
> :thumbup:yep that would be great....Click to expand...

its just converting now :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> It's 12:20am here too and I'm freezing cold, gonna have to get the extra bed blankets out soon, haha ..and soon with the heating too. I hate the cold weather. I'd rather the sun and the warmth any day.
> 
> So, how have all your days been?
> 
> Sam, do I need to PM you anything? I was reading that some of the other girls PM'ed you information about themselves, so I was wondering if I need to do the same and what I should PM you? :) xx
> 
> hi butterfly,
> how do you like your first night with us lot?
> ok i need yours and dh first names, your cycle dates if possible, your email address which you can send by pm if you prefer not to post and if you want solitary spell or if dh is on board. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_214.gifxxxxClick to expand...


Sam, I think I'm confusing myself here...sorry...but are you casting a solitary spell for me?...I can't remember sorry I know I have asked you so many questions...sometimes I'm such a duh:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> if i can get it to upload to vimeo would you like to see my dress? when i was filemd for wedding tv

would love to,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam, I think I'm confusing myself here...sorry...but are you casting a solitary spell for me?...I can't remember sorry I know I have asked you so many questions...sometimes I'm such a duh:dohh:

thats entirely up to you hun, you can either adjust the one you have or i can sort you a new one. you need to get a stone too so we can charge it as a fertility charm,
it stinks when you fall out with oh isn't it. i have the same problem with his family too, i have none so i don't have that problem but his are so clingy.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think ive added it right

https://www.vimeo.com/7108228

password is 121209


----------



## hedgewitch

you look beautiful lindsey, xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> you look beautiful lindsey, xxx

thank you:)


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i think ive added it right
> 
> https://www.vimeo.com/7108228
> 
> password is 121209

You do look beautiful


----------



## muncho

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> May I ask you something hun?....how much does it cost you to cast each spell for us I mean with the grass or herbs and crystals I just really feel that I need to send you something for what you have done for me....


Me too coz appreciate it xx


----------



## muncho

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i think ive added it right
> 
> https://www.vimeo.com/7108228
> 
> password is 121209
> 
> You do look beautifulClick to expand...

i tried to open the link but i would not let me view.. shame. 
im sure you had a great time and look fab xx


----------



## muncho

hedgewitch

i had a look at your memorial link. it upstes me to see these things so have been avoiding it. I cant even begin to imagine how it must feel and how you would deal with such a thing. i will light a candle as soon as i get out of bed!!
tahnks for all your help again..x


----------



## muncho

frogger please can you add my name to waiting on ov..should be some time next week. have started bd already
x


----------



## muncho

have a great day everyone. today is Diwaili ( the hindu festival of light) and im off to the excotic Leicester for the day. Diwali is as big as thanks giving and christamas - only we dont get pressies.
im indian and dh is english so this is his 1st proper celebration. so looking forward to it

byyeeee xx


----------



## muncho

ooppps i have dominated this page....sorry.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> have a great day everyone. today is Diwaili ( the hindu festival of light) and im off to the excotic Leicester for the day. Diwali is as big as thanks giving and christamas - only we dont get pressies.
> im indian and dh is english so this is his 1st proper celebration. so looking forward to it
> 
> byyeeee xx

Hi Manisha
how are you today? hope you have a wonderful day celebrating Diwali, i have friends from leicester who say it is a beautiful festival, will you be wearing traditional dress?
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT
> *_*ok my inbox crashed and i'm not sure if i have answered everyones questions. if you have asked me to adjust spells or write one can you post me your request again please. also say what it is for as i will otherwise presume fertility.
> as far as i know i have answered all of you but if not just leave me a quick post and i'll get onto it.
> also new moon on 18th so will be doing a casting if anyone has any requests please post soon as only just over a day left for me to prepare. i am still trying to get the lunar phase widget but as of yet had no luck.
> Doodar i think you had asked me to do solitary do you still want that?
> all you new ladies who have pm'd me requesting spells for fertility i will be sending you the details after i cast. anyone who is ovulating before 18th let me know.
> xxx*_
> 
> Yes please sam if you don't mind and if you have the time to do it that would be great. Thank you.
> Sorry didn't get chance to come on here yesterday, had a terrible migraine when I got home from work had to go straight to bed. Couldn't even manage to eat my tea that my lovely hubby had cooked for me. Anyway today is another day and I'm raring to go. Did a test this morning and unfortunately it was a :bfn:. AF still hasn't reared her ugly head though, although getting lots of cramping now so I guess she is on her way. Here's to next month eh.
> Goodness me this thread is red hot now. It's great and it's so wonderful that we all have the same beliefs and we can support each other. Here's to lots of :bfp: with the help of Sam the best witch in the world. Woohoo!! PMA!!!
> Good Luck girls lot's of :dust: to you all.
> Sam hope you have a better day today. Chin up hunny!.
> Here's to the weekend. Have a good un everyone. x xClick to expand...

Good morning Vicky
sorry to hear you had a migraine, they are the worst aren't they. sorry for your bfn, we will try again next month. one thing you must all remember we won't get our bfp till fate says its time so try not to be disheartened. one thing we cannot tame is fate.
i will sort you out the solitary and i also have the links for wicca training.
hope you have a good weekend,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

how are you all doing?...well its raining here again today so its a yucky day and I'm not going any where today I have been up most of the night with cramping and flooding like crazy I can't even hardly stand up without it pouring so bad...I hate the first couple of days of my cycle...so what do you all have planned today?

Sam, I need from you or from these ladies when their fertility spell was casted and times please so that I can add it to the thread...thanks Sam..

Odd Socks~Date______________~Time:__________________

10) Littlehush~Date______________~Time:__________________

11) Manda ~ Date_______________~Time:_________________

13) Tulip~Date________________~Time:__________________

14) acbieri91904~Date____________~Time:_________________


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> frogger please can you add my name to waiting on ov..should be some time next week. have started bd already
> x


its been updated for ya.....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> have a great day everyone. today is Diwaili ( the hindu festival of light) and im off to the excotic Leicester for the day. Diwali is as big as thanks giving and christamas - only we dont get pressies.
> im indian and dh is english so this is his 1st proper celebration. so looking forward to it
> 
> byyeeee xx

Sounds like so much fun....have a wonderful day celebrating Diwali...will you be taking pictures?...if so would love to see them.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT
> *_*ok my inbox crashed and i'm not sure if i have answered everyones questions. if you have asked me to adjust spells or write one can you post me your request again please. also say what it is for as i will otherwise presume fertility.
> as far as i know i have answered all of you but if not just leave me a quick post and i'll get onto it.
> also new moon on 18th so will be doing a casting if anyone has any requests please post soon as only just over a day left for me to prepare. i am still trying to get the lunar phase widget but as of yet had no luck.
> Doodar i think you had asked me to do solitary do you still want that?
> all you new ladies who have pm'd me requesting spells for fertility i will be sending you the details after i cast. anyone who is ovulating before 18th let me know.
> xxx*_
> 
> Yes please sam if you don't mind and if you have the time to do it that would be great. Thank you.
> Sorry didn't get chance to come on here yesterday, had a terrible migraine when I got home from work had to go straight to bed. Couldn't even manage to eat my tea that my lovely hubby had cooked for me. Anyway today is another day and I'm raring to go. Did a test this morning and unfortunately it was a :bfn:. AF still hasn't reared her ugly head though, although getting lots of cramping now so I guess she is on her way. Here's to next month eh.
> Goodness me this thread is red hot now. It's great and it's so wonderful that we all have the same beliefs and we can support each other. Here's to lots of :bfp: with the help of Sam the best witch in the world. Woohoo!! PMA!!!
> Good Luck girls lot's of :dust: to you all.
> Sam hope you have a better day today. Chin up hunny!.
> Here's to the weekend. Have a good un everyone. x xClick to expand...

hi Doodar,
I'm so sorry hun that you had one of those horrible migraines those are the worst ever...hope your feeling so much better...Sorry that AF is coming you will be getting your BFP soon hun we all will just have to be patient the time will come for us all...so glad that your a part of this group ....so what do you have planned for today hun?...have a wonderful day talk to you soon..  :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good afternoon ladies feeling very positive today how are you all? how you doing today sam?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam, I think I'm confusing myself here...sorry...but are you casting a solitary spell for me?...I can't remember sorry I know I have asked you so many questions...sometimes I'm such a duh:dohh:
> 
> thats entirely up to you hun, you can either adjust the one you have or i can sort you a new one. you need to get a stone too so we can charge it as a fertility charm,
> it stinks when you fall out with oh isn't it. i have the same problem with his family too, i have none so i don't have that problem but his are so clingy.xxxClick to expand...


yes please sam I would love to get the solitary spell from you please...if that isn't any trouble and you may have already replied to this and I may not have seen it sorry if this is a double posting...its early i'm still kinda sleeping... :sleep: thanks sam for your hard work and taking the time to do this for me...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> good afternoon ladies feeling very positive today how are you all? how you doing today sam?

Good Morning Lindseyanne,

its still morning here for me so thats why i'm saying good morning its probably noon there your time... :winkwink: I'm so glad that your feeling positive today that is wonderful ....I'm doing ok I guess these cramps are killing me and the flooding is really bad just can't wait to get over these couple of days when the flooding is the worst you know...hope you have a wonderful day today and again I love watching that video of you trying on those wedding dresses that one you picked is beautiful....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> good afternoon ladies feeling very positive today how are you all? how you doing today sam?
> 
> Good Morning Lindseyanne,
> 
> its still morning here for me so thats why i'm saying good morning its probably noon there your time... :winkwink: I'm so glad that your feeling positive today that is wonderful ....I'm doing ok I guess these cramps are killing me and the flooding is really bad just can't wait to get over these couple of days when the flooding is the worst you know...hope you have a wonderful day today and again I love watching that video of you trying on those wedding dresses that one you picked is beautiful....Click to expand...

i cried watching it yesterday :haha: ive ot cramps today too always do for somereson at this time of month not sure if ovulation or just body playing tricks lol


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yes please sam I would love to get the solitary spell from you please...if that isn't any trouble and you may have already replied to this and I may not have seen it sorry if this is a double posting...its early i'm still kinda sleeping... :sleep: thanks sam for your hard work and taking the time to do this for me...

hey Hun,
no problems at all, you sound down Patty, email me if you want to chat,:hugs::kiss:xxxx

i will be getting you all sorted today as tomorrow is casting, New moon, yey!! sorry i been a bit slow the last couple of days,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> good afternoon ladies feeling very positive today how are you all? how you doing today sam?

Hi Lindsey
doing ok myself thanks, tired as usual, still not managed a full nights sleep yet without the dreams, and its great you got lots of PMA today, we need it on here.:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> have a great day everyone. today is Diwaili ( the hindu festival of light) and im off to the excotic Leicester for the day. Diwali is as big as thanks giving and christamas - only we dont get pressies.
> im indian and dh is english so this is his 1st proper celebration. so looking forward to it
> 
> byyeeee xx
> 
> Sounds like so much fun....have a wonderful day celebrating Diwali...will you be taking pictures?...if so would love to see them.... :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes i would love to see some too,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> good afternoon ladies feeling very positive today how are you all? how you doing today sam?
> 
> Hi Lindsey
> doing ok myself thanks, tired as usual, still not managed a full nights sleep yet without the dreams, and its great you got lots of PMA today, we need it on here.:happydance:Click to expand...

oh yes very very full of pma today :happydance: even if it doesnt happen this month i know it will happen in time as i have faith in the spell and also my mums pendulem:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pma.gif
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Odd Socks~
> Date13thoct~Time:10.30pm___________
> 
> 10) Littlehush~
> Date_15th oct~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 11) Manda ~
> Date_15th oct~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 13) Tulip~
> Date_28th sept~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 14) acbieri91904~
> Date_18th oct~Time:midnight ________

there you go Patty
all filled in,xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

this is Gaia
associated with motherhood, fertility, creation or the bountiful embodiment of the Earth. When equated with the Earth or the natural world such goddesses are sometimes referred to as *Mother Earth* or as the *Earth Mother*. There have been many different mother goddesses throughout history and in the present day, including such deities as the Hindu Kali Ma, ancient Greek Gaia and ancient Irish Danu. In some forms of Neopaganism, and in the Hindu idea of Shakti, all the many mother goddesses are viewed as being the embodiment of one singular deity.





Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a _Mother Goddess_ from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to _Mother Earth_ by becoming unconcerned with material things and more _in tune with nature_. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[_citation needed_] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of _Sacred Groves_. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.

this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Thats Brill thanks Sam. You hadn't cast for me this month sam I think I gave you next months o'v dates anyway so don't think you need to cast for me again or do you, is it a monthly thing, not sure but anyway thought I would mention it just so your not re-casting unnecessarily. I'm a huge believer in fate and what will be will be, but I'm full of huge positivity and I do believe it will happen when the time is right. Thanks again Sam. Take Care. x x

i don't need to re-cast but i will be saying affirmations,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif
> https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/11/44b83414f6767007f71996c2b36bcdb5.gif
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh53/beefowler/Octobernew.gif
> *
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 1) Megg33k (Megg) ~Date of Casting:09/27/2009 ~Time:________
> 
> 2) frogger3240 (patty)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time 5:25pm my time
> 
> 3) MummyMagic (Abi)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 4) lindseyanne~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:~10:25pm her time
> 
> 5) Ald~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 6) Doodar~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 7) babytots (Leigh)~ Date of Casting:10/11/2009*~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 8) Xkissyx~ Date 10/14/2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 9) Odd Socks~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 10) Littlehush~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 11) Manda ~ Date_______________~Time:_________________
> 
> 12) Muncho ~Date 10/12/2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 13) Tulip~Date________________~Time:__________________
> 
> 14) acbieri91904~Date:__________~Time:_________________[/b]
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....
> 
> https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss266/erinsheawilson/spells.jpg
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Margie077/Pictures002/witched.gif
> ****Waiting to Ovulate****
> 1) Littlehush
> 2) Manda
> 3) Xkissyx
> 4) Muncho
> 5) frogger3240 (patty)
> 6) acbieri91904
> 7) _________________
> 8) _________________
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> *In the 2ww*
> 
> 1) hedgewitch (Sam)
> 2) lindseyanne
> 3) Doodar
> 4) ________________
> 5)_________________
> 6)_________________
> 7)_________________
> 8)_________________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***BFP graduates***
> 
> 1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 )
> 2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
> 3) _______________
> 4) _______________
> 5) _______________
> 6) _______________
> 7) _______________
> 8) _______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***On a TTC Break***
> 
> 1) ______________
> 2) ______________
> 3) ______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!*
> 
> 1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 3) ________________________ Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!***
> 
> 1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ****UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 7 and 6 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s335/AZhorselovr/WinniethePooh-HappyHalloween.jpg
> 
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif​

Hey Patty
sorry didn't think to tell you that in uk we say dates different and you have put on here that i didn't cast till november 11th month. sorry to be a complete pain in the ass but can we do it as 11th octo 2009 so instaed of being confused about the month we know as its written, was confused when Doodar posted saying i hadn't cast for her yet but then i realised it was because of the format date was written. sorry, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

In modern Wicca, however, and many Pagan religions, the Maiden is seen as the virginal young woman, or girl, who has not yet awakened. She is all about enchantment and new beginnings, youthful ideas and enthusiasm. She is associated with the waxing phase of the lunar cycle, as the moon grows from dark to full. 
The Mother is the next phase in a woman's life. She is fertility and fecundity, abundance and growth, the gaining of knowledge. She is fulfillment -- sexual, social, and emotional -- and she is represented by the full moon. Springtime and early summer are her domain; as the earth becomes green and fertile, so does the Mother.
Finally, the Crone aspect is the final stage. She is the hag and the wise woman, the darkness of night, and eventually death. She is the waning moon, the chill of winter, the dying of the earth. 

as you can see the Maiden, Mother and Crone also represents the different phases of the moon. here is the symbol, also known as Triple Moon



As a symbol, the triple moon represents the three phases of the moon's cycle. To watch the moon, as it waxes and wanes and is then reborn, is to be persuaded of your own power to recreate your life and to be aware of the natural cycle in all things. 

Across cultures, lunar energy has symbolised light in the darkness and the ability to connect with magic and mystery and the inner powers of psychic perception and intuition that exist inside all of us. 

i wear a necklace with the Triple Moon on it, Another piece of useless information
xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes please sam I would love to get the solitary spell from you please...if that isn't any trouble and you may have already replied to this and I may not have seen it sorry if this is a double posting...its early i'm still kinda sleeping... :sleep: thanks sam for your hard work and taking the time to do this for me...
> 
> hey Hun,
> no problems at all, you sound down Patty, email me if you want to chat,:hugs::kiss:xxxx
> 
> i will be getting you all sorted today as tomorrow is casting, New moon, yey!! sorry i been a bit slow the last couple of days,xxxxClick to expand...



I'm so sorry to sound down or anything I just hate dealing with when there is fussing in the house like last night that still bothers me...I just wish that I could make it all better and everyone just be happy together... :cry:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd Socks~
> Date13thoct~Time:10.30pm___________
> 
> 10) Littlehush~
> Date_15th oct~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 11) Manda ~
> Date_15th oct~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 13) Tulip~
> Date_28th sept~Time:10.30pm__________
> 
> 14) acbieri91904~
> Date_18th oct~Time:midnight ________
> 
> there you go Patty
> all filled in,xxxxClick to expand...



https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v81/Ambers25/Thank%20You/th010.gif Sam your the best:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif
> https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/11/44b83414f6767007f71996c2b36bcdb5.gif
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh53/beefowler/Octobernew.gif
> *
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 1) Megg33k (Megg) ~Date of Casting:09/27/2009 ~Time:________
> 
> 2) frogger3240 (patty)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time 5:25pm my time
> 
> 3) MummyMagic (Abi)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 4) lindseyanne~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:~10:25pm her time
> 
> 5) Ald~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 6) Doodar~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 7) babytots (Leigh)~ Date of Casting:10/11/2009*~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 8) Xkissyx~ Date 10/14/2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 9) Odd Socks~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 10) Littlehush~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 11) Manda ~ Date_______________~Time:_________________
> 
> 12) Muncho ~Date 10/12/2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 13) Tulip~Date________________~Time:__________________
> 
> 14) acbieri91904~Date:__________~Time:_________________[/b]
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....
> 
> https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss266/erinsheawilson/spells.jpg
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Margie077/Pictures002/witched.gif
> ****Waiting to Ovulate****
> 1) Littlehush
> 2) Manda
> 3) Xkissyx
> 4) Muncho
> 5) frogger3240 (patty)
> 6) acbieri91904
> 7) _________________
> 8) _________________
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> *In the 2ww*
> 
> 1) hedgewitch (Sam)
> 2) lindseyanne
> 3) Doodar
> 4) ________________
> 5)_________________
> 6)_________________
> 7)_________________
> 8)_________________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***BFP graduates***
> 
> 1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 )
> 2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
> 3) _______________
> 4) _______________
> 5) _______________
> 6) _______________
> 7) _______________
> 8) _______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***On a TTC Break***
> 
> 1) ______________
> 2) ______________
> 3) ______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!*
> 
> 1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 3) ________________________ Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!***
> 
> 1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ****UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 7 and 6 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s335/AZhorselovr/WinniethePooh-HappyHalloween.jpg
> 
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif​
> 
> Hey Patty
> sorry didn't think to tell you that in uk we say dates different and you have put on here that i didn't cast till november 11th month. sorry to be a complete pain in the ass but can we do it as 11th octo 2009 so instaed of being confused about the month we know as its written, was confused when Doodar posted saying i hadn't cast for her yet but then i realised it was because of the format date was written. sorry, xxxClick to expand...

I will correct it...sorry about that...thats just the way we put it in the usa so I know some have it different ways that they put it...but thats fine hun I will change it...and your not being a pain in the ass don't ever think that.... :winkwink:


----------



## familyarana

How do I become a memeber? I'm confused but I do see that this works?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> this is Gaia
> associated with motherhood, fertility, creation or the bountiful embodiment of the Earth. When equated with the Earth or the natural world such goddesses are sometimes referred to as *Mother Earth* or as the *Earth Mother*. There have been many different mother goddesses throughout history and in the present day, including such deities as the Hindu Kali Ma, ancient Greek Gaia and ancient Irish Danu. In some forms of Neopaganism, and in the Hindu idea of Shakti, all the many mother goddesses are viewed as being the embodiment of one singular deity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41539
> 
> 
> 
> Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a _Mother Goddess_ from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
> Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
> Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to _Mother Earth_ by becoming unconcerned with material things and more _in tune with nature_. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[_citation needed_] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of _Sacred Groves_. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.
> 
> this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx

thanks for sharing this with us...may I add this to the botton of the thread?...this is important and everyone would love to see it :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> In modern Wicca, however, and many Pagan religions, the Maiden is seen as the virginal young woman, or girl, who has not yet awakened. She is all about enchantment and new beginnings, youthful ideas and enthusiasm. She is associated with the waxing phase of the lunar cycle, as the moon grows from dark to full.
> The Mother is the next phase in a woman's life. She is fertility and fecundity, abundance and growth, the gaining of knowledge. She is fulfillment -- sexual, social, and emotional -- and she is represented by the full moon. Springtime and early summer are her domain; as the earth becomes green and fertile, so does the Mother.
> Finally, the Crone aspect is the final stage. She is the hag and the wise woman, the darkness of night, and eventually death. She is the waning moon, the chill of winter, the dying of the earth.
> 
> as you can see the Maiden, Mother and Crone also represents the different phases of the moon. here is the symbol, also known as Triple Moon
> 
> View attachment 41558
> 
> 
> As a symbol, the triple moon represents the three phases of the moon's cycle. To watch the moon, as it waxes and wanes and is then reborn, is to be persuaded of your own power to recreate your life and to be aware of the natural cycle in all things.
> 
> Across cultures, lunar energy has symbolised light in the darkness and the ability to connect with magic and mystery and the inner powers of psychic perception and intuition that exist inside all of us.
> 
> i wear a necklace with the Triple Moon on it, Another piece of useless information
> xxxx

Sam thank you for sharing this also I loved reading it and learning about it...may I add this also to the thread?...if you don't want me to thats fine I just love reading it I have read it 2 times already just love it...thanks again... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

familyarana said:


> How do I become a memeber? I'm confused but I do see that this works?

Hi, welcome to the group...so glad that your here with us....we are here to help you through and share our TTC journeys together...

as for the fertility spell casting you will need to just pm Hedgewitch (sam) with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and your email as soon as she has these she can cast , She will get back to you with details of spell when she has casted for you..... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam, I have updated it and corrected it so please look to make sure it looks alright...thanks so much... :thumbup:











1) Megg33k (Megg)~
Date of Casting:27th sept 2009 ~Time:________ 

2) frogger3240 (patty)~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm

3) MummyMagic (Abi)~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm 

4) lindseyanne~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time:~10:25pm 

5) Ald~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm 

6) Doodar~
Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time:10:25pm

7) babytots (Leigh)~
Date of Casting:11th octo 2009~Time:10:25pm 

8) Xkissyx~ 
Date 14th octo 2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm

9) Odd Socks~
Date 13th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

10) Littlehush~
Date: 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

11) Manda ~ 
Date 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

12) Muncho~
Date 12th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm

13) Tulip~
Date: 28th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm

13) Tulip~
Date: 28th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm
[/b]









***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....





***Waiting to Ovulate***
1) Littlehush
2) Manda
3) Xkissyx
4) Muncho
5) frogger3240 (patty)
6) acbieri91904
7) _________________
8) _________________




In the 2ww

1) hedgewitch (Sam)
2) lindseyanne
3) Doodar
4) ________________
5)_________________
6)_________________
7)_________________
8)_________________



**BFP graduates**

1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 ) 
2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
3) _______________
4) _______________
5) _______________
6) _______________
7) _______________
8) _______________



**On a TTC Break**

1) ______________
2) ______________
3) ______________



**EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!

1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
3) ________________________ Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________



**Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!**

1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______





***UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 7 and 6 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.


----------



## frogger3240

frogger3240 said:


> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif
> https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/11/44b83414f6767007f71996c2b36bcdb5.gif
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh53/beefowler/Octobernew.gif
> *
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 
> 1) Megg33k (Megg)~
> Date of Casting:27th sept 2009 ~Time:________
> 
> 2) frogger3240 (patty)~
> Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm
> 
> 3) MummyMagic (Abi)~
> Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm
> 
> 4) lindseyanne~
> Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time:~10:25pm
> 
> 5) Ald~
> Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time: 10:25pm
> 
> 6) Doodar~
> Date of Casting: 11th octo 2009~Time:10:25pm
> 
> 7) babytots (Leigh)~
> Date of Casting:11th octo 2009*~Time:10:25pm
> 
> 8) Xkissyx~
> Date 14th octo 2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm
> 
> 9) Odd Socks~
> Date 13th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm
> 
> 10) Littlehush~
> Date: 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm
> 
> 11) Manda ~
> Date 15th octo 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm
> 
> 12) Muncho~
> Date 12th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm
> 
> 13) Tulip~
> Date: 28th sept 2009  ~ Time: 10.30pm
> 
> 13) Tulip~
> Date: 28th sept 2009 ~ Time: 10.30pm
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....
> 
> https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss266/erinsheawilson/spells.jpg
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Margie077/Pictures002/witched.gif
> ****Waiting to Ovulate****
> 1) Littlehush
> 2) Manda
> 3) Xkissyx
> 4) Muncho
> 5) frogger3240 (patty)
> 6) acbieri91904
> 7) _________________
> 8) _________________
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> *In the 2ww*
> 
> 1) hedgewitch (Sam)
> 2) lindseyanne
> 3) Doodar
> 4) ________________
> 5)_________________
> 6)_________________
> 7)_________________
> 8)_________________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***BFP graduates***
> 
> 1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 )
> 2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
> 3) _______________
> 4) _______________
> 5) _______________
> 6) _______________
> 7) _______________
> 8) _______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***On a TTC Break***
> 
> 1) ______________
> 2) ______________
> 3) ______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!*
> 
> 1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 3) ________________________ Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!***
> 
> 1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ****UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 7 and 6 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s335/AZhorselovr/WinniethePooh-HappyHalloween.jpg
> 
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif​

oops!!! here it is in the picture form so that you can see it better to make sure it looks ok with the updates and changes...sorry about that Sam :winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam are you able to make a list of different spells that you do?...I would love to see what all you have done or you can do for spells...thanks sam and please let me send you something for everything that your doing for us...(((Please))))  :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> this is Gaia
> associated with motherhood, fertility, creation or the bountiful embodiment of the Earth. When equated with the Earth or the natural world such goddesses are sometimes referred to as *Mother Earth* or as the *Earth Mother*. There have been many different mother goddesses throughout history and in the present day, including such deities as the Hindu Kali Ma, ancient Greek Gaia and ancient Irish Danu. In some forms of Neopaganism, and in the Hindu idea of Shakti, all the many mother goddesses are viewed as being the embodiment of one singular deity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41539
> 
> 
> 
> Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a _Mother Goddess_ from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
> Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
> Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to _Mother Earth_ by becoming unconcerned with material things and more _in tune with nature_. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[_citation needed_] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of _Sacred Groves_. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.
> 
> this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx
> 
> thanks for sharing this with us...may I add this to the botton of the thread?...this is important and everyone would love to see it :thumbup:Click to expand...

of course you can, was going to post different bits if thats ok so you guys can actually see what is involved with Wicca,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

_*ok girls i have just finshed writing a solitary fertility spell, sorry for my absence,xxx 
all who want it let me know.
it incorporates cod magick too so i shall post a bit of background on cord magick and also ceremonial bathing,xxx*_


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> this is Gaia
> associated with motherhood, fertility, creation or the bountiful embodiment of the Earth. When equated with the Earth or the natural world such goddesses are sometimes referred to as *Mother Earth* or as the *Earth Mother*. There have been many different mother goddesses throughout history and in the present day, including such deities as the Hindu Kali Ma, ancient Greek Gaia and ancient Irish Danu. In some forms of Neopaganism, and in the Hindu idea of Shakti, all the many mother goddesses are viewed as being the embodiment of one singular deity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41539
> 
> 
> 
> Many Neopagans actively worship Gaia. Beliefs regarding Gaia vary, ranging from the common Wiccan belief that Gaia is the Earth (or in some cases the spiritual embodiment of the earth, or the Goddess of the Earth), to the broader Neopagan belief that Gaia is the goddess of all creation, a _Mother Goddess_ from which all other gods spring. Gaia is sometimes thought to embody the planets and the Earth, and sometimes thought to embody the entire universe. Worship of Gaia is varied, ranging from prostration to druidic ritual.
> Unlike Zeus, a roving nomad god of the open sky, Gaia was manifest in enclosed spaces: the house, the courtyard, the womb, the cave. Her sacred animals are the serpent, the lunar bull, the pig, and bees. In her hand the narcotic poppy may be transmuted to a pomegranate.
> Some who worship Gaia attempt to get closer to _Mother Earth_ by becoming unconcerned with material things and more _in tune with nature_. Others who worship Gaia recognize Gaia as a great goddess and practice rituals commonly associated with other forms of worship. Many sects worship Gaia, even more than worship Themis, Artemis, and Hera.[_citation needed_] Some common forms of worship may include prostration, attempting to reach a greater connection to the earth, shamanistic practices, tithing, praising and praying, creating inspired works of art dedicated to the goddess, burning oils and incense, rearing plants and gardens, the creation and maintaining of _Sacred Groves_. Other forms of worship may indeed be common, as worship of Gaia is very broad and can take many forms.
> 
> this is one of the Goddesses, when i ask for fertility it is the Earth Mother i am asking, just thought you might be interested.xxxx
> 
> thanks for sharing this with us...may I add this to the botton of the thread?...this is important and everyone would love to see it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> of course you can, was going to post different bits if thats ok so you guys can actually see what is involved with Wicca,xxxxClick to expand...

cool thanks so much...this is so neat to learn more about wiccan....thanks


----------



## hedgewitch

_*Ritual Baths

Many Wiccan traditions recommend ritual bathing before any Sabbat, Esbat or major spell working. The premise is that you are literally washing away the mundane world as you prepare yourself for the spiritual. Ritual bathing can be likened to beginning your meditation and focusing on your intent. 

Like any ritual, many have their special bathing techniques or routines. This may include a towel and robe that is only used at these times, through candles and incense, special soaps and lotions, herbal blends for bath teas and bath salts.
xxxx*_


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> _*Ritual Baths
> 
> Many Wiccan traditions recommend ritual bathing before any Sabbat, Esbat or major spell working. The premise is that you are literally washing away the mundane world as you prepare yourself for the spiritual. Ritual bathing can be likened to beginning your meditation and focusing on your intent.
> 
> Like any ritual, many have their special bathing techniques or routines. This may include a towel and robe that is only used at these times, through candles and incense, special soaps and lotions, herbal blends for bath teas and bath salts.
> xxxx*_

thanks sam....have a look at the thread now I have added the information that you shared about on it...it looks awesome...and also do you have a picture of yourself I would love to add one of you and share about your wiccan path how long and so on please...thanks sams  :flower:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> _*ok girls i have just finshed writing a solitary fertility spell, sorry for my absence,xxx
> all who want it let me know.
> it incorporates cod magick too so i shall post a bit of background on cord magick and also ceremonial bathing,xxx*_

sam I would like to have the solitary fertility spell please....thanks so much.....


----------



## hedgewitch

_*Cord Magick 
Cord magick adapts well to helping others who may not use magic themselves. You can use cord magick for a variety of spells as you weave the intent into the cords, and the person wears them knowing what spell you used and what the desired outcome is. You cannot give a person a cord and expect it to work without their knowledge and cooperation. The person wearing the cord must know what it is about and be a willing participant in the magical intent.
A magickal use of the cord is as a "storage cell" for the power - for some magick, the time for it to happen is important.
One very basic use is for protection. A cord can be made with the intent to protect the wearer from harm by psychic or magical energies. Then when worn the cord protects the wearer. Specialized cords can be made to protect from specific types of harm as the need arises. One caution, these protective cords should only be used when needed, not casually worn day in and day out. They work well when sleeping in an unfamiliar place, or visiting somewhere the wearer is uncertain about.*_


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:



> sam I would like to have the solitary fertility spell please....thanks so much.....

check your inbox
xxxxx


----------



## twinkle

hedgewitch said:


> _*Cord Magick
> Cord magick adapts well to helping others who may not use magic themselves. You can use cord magick for a variety of spells as you weave the intent into the cords, and the person wears them knowing what spell you used and what the desired outcome is. You cannot give a person a cord and expect it to work without their knowledge and cooperation. The person wearing the cord must know what it is about and be a willing participant in the magical intent.
> A magickal use of the cord is as a "storage cell" for the power - for some magick, the time for it to happen is important.
> One very basic use is for protection. A cord can be made with the intent to protect the wearer from harm by psychic or magical energies. Then when worn the cord protects the wearer. Specialized cords can be made to protect from specific types of harm as the need arises. One caution, these protective cords should only be used when needed, not casually worn day in and day out. They work well when sleeping in an unfamiliar place, or visiting somewhere the wearer is uncertain about.*_


Please can i have the spell too xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> me pleeeeeez!!!!!!!!!

check your email,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

twinkle said:


> Please can i have the spell too xxx

check your email,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

whatsevryone up to tonight then anything more interesting then me and jst having a tv night?


----------



## hedgewitch

i willl be doing my meditations then tv night.xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> whatsevryone up to tonight then anything more interesting then me and jst having a tv night?
> 
> Hi Linz how ya doin? Well for me its pretty much the same as you. I'm just gonna order a take away and then it's snuggle down on the sofa with my gorgeous hubby to watch saturday night tv. Can't wait I love it. Hope ya feeling better hun. x xClick to expand...

We dont really watch the tv together unless its a movie hes not into the same programes as me infact moas if i watch my soaps lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> i willl be doing my meditations then tv night.xxxx

all my so called mates are out clubbing tonight not my scene tho so just going to watch tv watch ben work then prob think about an early night no bding tonight for us hes now got the lurgies i had


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Sam, I'd like a spell too, if I may. I don't ovulate at the moment so I will give anything a try right now!


Much love xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif


----------



## nicholatmn

lindseyanne said:


> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif

lmao! This is great! I wish I could add this to my signature! I might have to figure out a way...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nicholatmn said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> 
> lmao! This is great! I wish I could add this to my signature! I might have to figure out a way...Click to expand...

https://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/?action=view&current=WITCHES-NO.gif if u copy the img code from there and just paste it should work


----------



## nicholatmn

lindseyanne said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> 
> lmao! This is great! I wish I could add this to my signature! I might have to figure out a way...Click to expand...
> 
> https://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/?action=view&current=WITCHES-NO.gif if u copy the img code from there and just paste it should workClick to expand...

Thank you! Now to find some space. lmao


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nicholatmn said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> 
> lmao! This is great! I wish I could add this to my signature! I might have to figure out a way...Click to expand...
> 
> https://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/?action=view&current=WITCHES-NO.gif if u copy the img code from there and just paste it should workClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Now to find some space. lmaoClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif
> https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/11/44b83414f6767007f71996c2b36bcdb5.gif
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/belovedangels/HOLIDAYS/Halloween/1618454s9fg7gvlbd.gif
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh53/beefowler/Octobernew.gif
> *
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 1) Megg33k (Megg) ~Date of Casting:09/27/2009 ~Time:________
> 
> 2) frogger3240 (patty)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time 5:25pm my time
> 
> 3) MummyMagic (Abi)~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 4) lindseyanne~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:~10:25pm her time
> 
> 5) Ald~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time: 10:25pm her time
> 
> 6) Doodar~Date of Casting: 10/11/2009~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 7) babytots (Leigh)~ Date of Casting:10/11/2009*~Time:10:25pm her time
> 
> 8) Xkissyx~ Date 10/14/2009 ~Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 9) Odd Socks~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 10) Littlehush~Date______________~Time:__________________
> 
> 11) Manda ~ Date_______________~Time:_________________
> 
> 12) Muncho ~Date 10/12/2009 ~ Time: 10:30 pm her time
> 
> 13) Tulip~Date________________~Time:__________________
> 
> 14) acbieri91904~Date:__________~Time:_________________[/b]
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***We are a group of ladies that are TTC a bundle of joy...We are here to work with Sam "Hedgewitch" she does fertility spells to help us concieve. We are here to share our experiences and also our TTC journey and hoping for the positive outcome of recieving our BFP. So please feel free to join us here we offer support and also Sam "Hedgewitch" is a member of this thread and if you have any questions she will be here to answer them for you...Hope you all enjoy and feel comfortable with this support thread....
> 
> https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss266/erinsheawilson/spells.jpg
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u149/Margie077/Pictures002/witched.gif
> ****Waiting to Ovulate****
> 1) Littlehush
> 2) Manda
> 3) Xkissyx
> 4) Muncho
> 5) frogger3240 (patty)
> 6) acbieri91904
> 7) _________________
> 8) _________________
> 
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> *In the 2ww*
> 
> 1) hedgewitch (Sam)
> 2) lindseyanne
> 3) Doodar
> 4) ________________
> 5)_________________
> 6)_________________
> 7)_________________
> 8)_________________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***BFP graduates***
> 
> 1) Megg (BFP 10-12/2009 )
> 2) Tulip (BFP 10/14/2009 )
> 3) _______________
> 4) _______________
> 5) _______________
> 6) _______________
> 7) _______________
> 8) _______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***On a TTC Break***
> 
> 1) ______________
> 2) ______________
> 3) ______________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***EAGERLY AWAITING THESE NEW ARRIVALS!!!** MOMMIES TO BE!*
> 
> 1) MeggDue Date June 27, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 2) Tulip Due Date June 25, 2010 Boy or Girl__________
> 3) ________________________ Due Date__________ Boy or Girl__________
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> ***Members who have welcomed babies from this thread!***
> 
> 1) _________________ Date of Birth______________ weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 2) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 3) _________________ Date of Birth ______________weight_______ Lenght_______Boy or Girl______
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd319/emerald1927/Kayla%20Kutie/11pmkns.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ****UPDATED: WOOHOO!!!!!! well for starters all of my women i cast for last month but one has got their BFP!! i only cast for 7 and 6 came back as pg. the remaining lady will know within the next few days so i will update when i hear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s335/AZhorselovr/WinniethePooh-HappyHalloween.jpg
> 
> https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/Cleoeagle1/Wiccanspells.gif
> 
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gifhttps://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/Shltie/DIVIDERS/-mapleleaves-.gif​
> 
> Hey Patty
> sorry didn't think to tell you that in uk we say dates different and you have put on here that i didn't cast till november 11th month. sorry to be a complete pain in the ass but can we do it as 11th octo 2009 so instaed of being confused about the month we know as its written, was confused when Doodar posted saying i hadn't cast for her yet but then i realised it was because of the format date was written. sorry, xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sam sorry think I may have confused things too when I asked patty to put my in the 2ww, when really it should have been waiting to ovulate. Although I was actually in my 2ww just not from the date of casting if that makes sense. Sorry!!
> 
> Patty can you please add me in the waiting to ovulate now please. So sorry to mess you about. It's all my fault.
> 
> Hope your all enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Sam I'm loving this tutorial it's fab,so enticing and magical. Thank you. x xClick to expand...


Hey Doodar,

its been updated hun.....have a great day....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> _*Cord Magick
> Cord magick adapts well to helping others who may not use magic themselves. You can use cord magick for a variety of spells as you weave the intent into the cords, and the person wears them knowing what spell you used and what the desired outcome is. You cannot give a person a cord and expect it to work without their knowledge and cooperation. The person wearing the cord must know what it is about and be a willing participant in the magical intent.
> A magickal use of the cord is as a "storage cell" for the power - for some magick, the time for it to happen is important.
> One very basic use is for protection. A cord can be made with the intent to protect the wearer from harm by psychic or magical energies. Then when worn the cord protects the wearer. Specialized cords can be made to protect from specific types of harm as the need arises. One caution, these protective cords should only be used when needed, not casually worn day in and day out. They work well when sleeping in an unfamiliar place, or visiting somewhere the wearer is uncertain about.*_

Sam,

Would you be able to weave the spells into the cords for us?...or would that be hard for you to do I just want to make sure that I'm doing this right its like I read the directions its not making good sense to me sorry I'm a dummy when it comes to reading directions and following the right way...I will send you money if you would beable to do one and mail it to me if that is possible I don't want to put more work on ya but I just feel what if I don't do it right or something..and also I just got my ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil in the mail today so I have to get the pink candles, green one, and red now am I able to do the other one without my husband being in the same room or what?...sorry to be a pain....I just want this to work you know...its just hard...or can you show us picture by picture of the steps to do the cord tieing??...that would help me alot .....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif

Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...

tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?


----------



## LittleAurora

hey girls ! hows it going?

I am saying F**k the good behaviour bring on the vodka!!! WHHOOPPP!!! 

have a good night girlies!!!

big loves!


----------



## nicholatmn

LittleAurora said:


> hey girls ! hows it going?
> 
> I am saying F**k the good behaviour bring on the vodka!!! WHHOOPPP!!!
> 
> have a good night girlies!!!
> 
> big loves!

lmao! night :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey girls ! hows it going?
> 
> I am saying F**k the good behaviour bring on the vodka!!! WHHOOPPP!!!
> 
> have a good night girlies!!!
> 
> big loves!

:haha:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...

your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...

i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lol


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Doodar,

its been updated hun.....have a great day....  :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Patty. Your a star. x[/QUOTE]

your very welcome hun..... :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...


thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...


----------



## frogger3240

do any of you ever have problems with understanding directions?...I do and it really bothers me I just want to make sure that I'm doing the spell right you know...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> do any of you ever have problems with understanding directions?...I do and it really bothers me I just want to make sure that I'm doing the spell right you know...

i do but thats due to my dyslexia and dyspraxia i have t have it spelled out in easy to do steps or i go wrong


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...Click to expand...

i hate the first few days i have a 7 day af and the first 3-4 days im always so so heavy and the cramping is so bad i cant move i hate it especialy if i have to go to work with it constantly checking i havent leaked :haha:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...Click to expand...
> 
> i hate the first few days i have a 7 day af and the first 3-4 days im always so so heavy and the cramping is so bad i cant move i hate it especialy if i have to go to work with it constantly checking i havent leaked :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hun, I completely understand what you have to go through. I hate it too. I have to plan my whole life round it. If people ask me to do something, I have to think am I due on around that time and if I am I have to cancel things. My works christmas party falls around that time and normally I wouldn't go but unfortunately it's all been paid for so I can't back out of that one, but I just know I'm going to be on edge all night and it will totally spoil the evening. Still we have to think on the positive side, if we didn't have them like some ladies don't then it would make ttc a whole lot harder. x xClick to expand...

this year we may both have a bfp before the xmas party seasons start:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Linz Patty a hot water bottle and lots of tlc will get you through it hun! Chin up! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun..... :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...Click to expand...
> 
> i hate the first few days i have a 7 day af and the first 3-4 days im always so so heavy and the cramping is so bad i cant move i hate it especialy if i have to go to work with it constantly checking i havent leaked :haha:Click to expand...


my cycles are 7 days long also and its like the first 3 days of my cycle that is when its the heaviest and when I'm at work also I get worried that I'm going to have it all over my pants.....I hate that feeling....


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls,
how are we all this evening?
sorry for my absence been doing my meditations,xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> _*Cord Magick
> Cord magick adapts well to helping others who may not use magic themselves. You can use cord magick for a variety of spells as you weave the intent into the cords, and the person wears them knowing what spell you used and what the desired outcome is. You cannot give a person a cord and expect it to work without their knowledge and cooperation. The person wearing the cord must know what it is about and be a willing participant in the magical intent.
> A magickal use of the cord is as a "storage cell" for the power - for some magick, the time for it to happen is important.
> One very basic use is for protection. A cord can be made with the intent to protect the wearer from harm by psychic or magical energies. Then when worn the cord protects the wearer. Specialized cords can be made to protect from specific types of harm as the need arises. One caution, these protective cords should only be used when needed, not casually worn day in and day out. They work well when sleeping in an unfamiliar place, or visiting somewhere the wearer is uncertain about.*_
> 
> Sam,
> 
> Would you be able to weave the spells into the cords for us?...or would that be hard for you to do I just want to make sure that I'm doing this right its like I read the directions its not making good sense to me sorry I'm a dummy when it comes to reading directions and following the right way...I will send you money if you would beable to do one and mail it to me if that is possible I don't want to put more work on ya but I just feel what if I don't do it right or something..and also I just got my ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil in the mail today so I have to get the pink candles, green one, and red now am I able to do the other one without my husband being in the same room or what?...sorry to be a pain....I just want this to work you know...its just hard...or can you show us picture by picture of the steps to do the cord tieing??...that would help me alot .....Click to expand...


hi Patty
the only way i can do the weaving is if i did them here then sent them on to you, traditionally we do a nine knot cord which i will gladly do for you after the New Year, All Hallows Eve or Samhain as we call it.
but this spell i have written especially so you can do the cord magick by yourself but the casting i do links the two together.
which bits are you unsure of?
this spell is if you prefer your OH to not be in the room whilst you are performing the spell and you do spell then bd, then finish spell.
if you wish to do this spell instead of the other one then you can or you can do both.
if you are worried about your oils you can annoint the candles by rubbing the oil all over the candle a couple hours before you do the spell and then light when ready to do your works.xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif


:cry::cry:i'll leave then.........sniff.....xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> 
> :cry::cry:i'll leave then.........sniff.....xxxxClick to expand...

 lol nooo ur a good witch the veil af with is not allowed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls,
> how are we all this evening?
> sorry for my absence been doing my meditations,xxxxx
> 
> Good thanks Sam. How are you hun? I'm just filling my face with a box of ferrero rocher. Is that bad or what.lolClick to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmm ferero roches i want some


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...Click to expand...
> 
> i hate the first few days i have a 7 day af and the first 3-4 days im always so so heavy and the cramping is so bad i cant move i hate it especialy if i have to go to work with it constantly checking i havent leaked :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hun, I completely understand what you have to go through. I hate it too. I have to plan my whole life round it. If people ask me to do something, I have to think am I due on around that time and if I am I have to cancel things. My works christmas party falls around that time and normally I wouldn't go but unfortunately it's all been paid for so I can't back out of that one, but I just know I'm going to be on edge all night and it will totally spoil the evening. Still we have to think on the positive side, if we didn't have them like some ladies don't then it would make ttc a whole lot harder. x xClick to expand...
> 
> this year we may both have a bfp before the xmas party seasons start:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Linz just realised that my works christmas party is the same day as your wedding. Did you say it was the 12th of Dec?Click to expand...

yep december 12th :D


----------



## hedgewitch

DragonMummy said:


> Hi Sam, I'd like a spell too, if I may. I don't ovulate at the moment so I will give anything a try right now!
> 
> 
> Much love xxx


Hi Dragonmummy
how are you hun?
all i need from you is yours and dh first names. your cycle dates if possible and an email address. also need to know if you want a solitary spell or if dh is on board and will be participating.
once i have them i can cast. i am doing one tomorrow night on the new moon.xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just made a couple of other sig immages teaching myself to use animation in photoshop
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/bfp-spemrans.gif
> 
> Lindseyanne I love that siggy...its really cute......  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tahnk you:thumbup: how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome....I'm doing ok I guess still having lots of bleeding and cramping but I'm trying to lay around the house and not do much...thanks for asking hun....Click to expand...
> 
> i hate cramping i tend to just curl ina ball with my heat pack on my belly and not move lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the way I'm feeling today and its cd 2 I wish it would calm down some....I'm so excited I'm going to be starting soy tomorrow and taking it from cd 3-7 and praying I ovulate early this cycle and catch the egg...Click to expand...
> 
> i hate the first few days i have a 7 day af and the first 3-4 days im always so so heavy and the cramping is so bad i cant move i hate it especialy if i have to go to work with it constantly checking i havent leaked :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too hun, I completely understand what you have to go through. I hate it too. I have to plan my whole life round it. If people ask me to do something, I have to think am I due on around that time and if I am I have to cancel things. My works christmas party falls around that time and normally I wouldn't go but unfortunately it's all been paid for so I can't back out of that one, but I just know I'm going to be on edge all night and it will totally spoil the evening. Still we have to think on the positive side, if we didn't have them like some ladies don't then it would make ttc a whole lot harder. x xClick to expand...
> 
> this year we may both have a bfp before the xmas party seasons start:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Linz just realised that my works christmas party is the same day as your wedding. Did you say it was the 12th of Dec?Click to expand...
> 
> yep december 12th :DClick to expand...
> 
> Ah brill. We can boogie together. I'll be thinking of ya while I'm belting out the christmas classics. lolClick to expand...

:thumbup: will be dancing to the xmas tunes too its a xmas theme well ish lol silver blue and ivory


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls,
> how are we all this evening?
> sorry for my absence been doing my meditations,xxxxx
> 
> Good thanks Sam. How are you hun? I'm just filling my face with a box of ferrero rocher. Is that bad or what.lolClick to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm ferero roches i want someClick to expand...
> 
> I'll send ya some via cyber space hun. Should be transmitting round about.................NOW!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did ya get them hun? xClick to expand...

MMMMM GOT THEM thanks :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEN!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEN!!:dohh::dohh:
> 
> Whats wrong?Click to expand...

think he has pmt today moody git i asked him to unplug the printer and went off on one lol


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hey girls ! hows it going?
> 
> I am saying F**k the good behaviour bring on the vodka!!! WHHOOPPP!!!
> 
> have a good night girlies!!!
> 
> big loves!

have a great night LittAurora..... :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> _*Cord Magick
> Cord magick adapts well to helping others who may not use magic themselves. You can use cord magick for a variety of spells as you weave the intent into the cords, and the person wears them knowing what spell you used and what the desired outcome is. You cannot give a person a cord and expect it to work without their knowledge and cooperation. The person wearing the cord must know what it is about and be a willing participant in the magical intent.
> A magickal use of the cord is as a "storage cell" for the power - for some magick, the time for it to happen is important.
> One very basic use is for protection. A cord can be made with the intent to protect the wearer from harm by psychic or magical energies. Then when worn the cord protects the wearer. Specialized cords can be made to protect from specific types of harm as the need arises. One caution, these protective cords should only be used when needed, not casually worn day in and day out. They work well when sleeping in an unfamiliar place, or visiting somewhere the wearer is uncertain about.*_
> 
> Sam,
> 
> Would you be able to weave the spells into the cords for us?...or would that be hard for you to do I just want to make sure that I'm doing this right its like I read the directions its not making good sense to me sorry I'm a dummy when it comes to reading directions and following the right way...I will send you money if you would beable to do one and mail it to me if that is possible I don't want to put more work on ya but I just feel what if I don't do it right or something..and also I just got my ylang ylang oil and vanilla oil in the mail today so I have to get the pink candles, green one, and red now am I able to do the other one without my husband being in the same room or what?...sorry to be a pain....I just want this to work you know...its just hard...or can you show us picture by picture of the steps to do the cord tieing??...that would help me alot .....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi Patty
> the only way i can do the weaving is if i did them here then sent them on to you, traditionally we do a nine knot cord which i will gladly do for you after the New Year, All Hallows Eve or Samhain as we call it.
> but this spell i have written especially so you can do the cord magick by yourself but the casting i do links the two together.
> which bits are you unsure of?
> this spell is if you prefer your OH to not be in the room whilst you are performing the spell and you do spell then bd, then finish spell.
> if you wish to do this spell instead of the other one then you can or you can do both.
> if you are worried about your oils you can annoint the candles by rubbing the oil all over the candle a couple hours before you do the spell and then light when ready to do your works.xxxxxClick to expand...

***Sam here is ALOT of questions sorry so many but maybe others might would like to know also***

Ok Sam for the first fertility spell that you did for me you said that I needed a oil burner is one of these alright to use?
https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/metal_swirls_oil_burner.jpg
https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/oilburner.jpg

now can I use the pink candles in the botton of those oil burners while I'm in the bath tub?...and also can I use those beside the bed to? now I will have the red can in just a vase for the candle and also the green one to but I will only put the tealight candles in the oil burner which hopefully will be pink...

and now for the knot tieing see that is where I'm getting so confused this is what is worrying me that I will get wrong..

Whilst saying the incantation tie three knots within the cord at separate intervals. (you only need to knot the cord the first time you perform the spell, the remainder times, rub each knot in turn whilst repeating the incantation) 


so once I say the incantation I will then tie 3 knots now will they be right together or do I need to have them like running down the cord?... so after I do it the first time around then the rest of the times I can resay the incantation and just rub the knots is that correct?...

I also found this on the internet about the cord tying 

silk, cotton, hemp, leather, wool or even ribbon. Choose a color to match the intention of the spell. 

now do I need to choose a color or can it be like yellow or white or so on? 


here is more information I found Sam just wondering about it ...

A typical or traditional knot spell has nine knots, and the words spoken are shown below. You concentrate and focus your energy on your purpose, and repeat each line as you tie each knot. But you could also choose a number of knots to match your purpose (numerologically speaking), and you can recite your own words as well. 

Your magick will continue to work as long as the knots are tied. Once your goal has manifested itself, you should dispose of the cord without untying the knots. Burning or burying it are two options, so long as your cord is made from natural materials. You could also just keep the knotted cord tucked safely away. 

Traditional Nine Knot Spell 
By knot of one, the spell's begun 
By knot of two, I make it true 
By knot of three, so mote it be 
By knot of four, the open door 
By knot of five, the spell's alive 
By the spell of six, the spell is fixed 
By the spell of seven, the earth and heaven 
By the spell of eight, the stroke of fate 
By the spell of nine, the thing is mine 
I fount that information on https://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10019


ok I found some examples of tying cord knots sam please look at these to let me know which I should do please...

https://www.marinews.com/Monkey-Chain-746.php
the main page is 

https://www.marinews.com/miscellaneous/general_knots.html


or can the cord be tied like this over and over...

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/overhand_knot.jpg


Sam also here is what I'm ordering for my candles for the first fertility spell that you did for me 
please look at these to make sure they are what I'm needing and solid please...

Each candle is ½ x 4 and burns 2-2 ½ hours
https://theorganicwitch.com/greencandle.aspx
So I think I'm going to order the 3 Green Mini Candles $1.05 

for the pink
https://theorganicwitch.com/pinkcandle.aspx
3 Mini Pink Candles $1.05 

for the red candle I only need 1 right?....
https://theorganicwitch.com/redcandle.aspx
Red Mini Candle $0.39 ea 

this is the place that I ordered the oils from and I have gotten them today and they seem really great dealing with them and they are also in the USA....

Is it ok to do the first fertiltiy spell but not have my husband in the bedroom while I say the words and then have him join me and then do the solitary fertility spell also in the same day would that hurt anything?? 

sorry Sam so many questions but I'm going to do this right and make it work....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEN!!:dohh::dohh:
> 
> Whats wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> think he has pmt today moody git i asked him to unplug the printer and went off on one lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol probably man flu. Stops them doing anything. He'll be alright in a week.lol
> Deep breaths hun and in and out and in and out!!!Click to expand...

feel like strangeling him lol he keeps saying "yep you have def ovulated your so touchy and grumpy"


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEN!!:dohh::dohh:
> 
> Whats wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> think he has pmt today moody git i asked him to unplug the printer and went off on one lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol probably man flu. Stops them doing anything. He'll be alright in a week.lol
> Deep breaths hun and in and out and in and out!!!Click to expand...
> 
> feel like strangeling him lol he keeps saying "yep you have def ovulated your so touchy and grumpy"Click to expand...

sometimes I feel like strangeling my husband to.....just like last night when we got into that big fuss because of his family...its just crazy....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Ok Sam for the first fertility spell that you did for me you said that I needed a oil burner is one of these alright to use?
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/metal_swirls_oil_burner.jpg
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/oilburner.jpg

yes any of these are fine as long as heatproof,



frogger3240 said:


> now can I use the pink candles in the botton of those oil burners while I'm in the bath tub?...and also can I use those beside the bed to? now I will have the red can in just a vase for the candle and also the green one to but I will only put the tealight candles in the oil burner which hopefully will be pink...

yes thats fine



frogger3240 said:


> and now for the knot tieing see that is where I'm getting so confused this is what is worrying me that I will get wrong..
> so once I say the incantation I will then tie 3 knots now will they be right together or do I need to have them like running down the cord?...

running down the cord



frogger3240 said:


> so after I do it the first time around then the rest of the times I can resay the incantation and just rub the knots is that correct?...

correct


frogger3240 said:


> I also found this on the internet about the cord tying
> 
> silk, cotton, hemp, leather, wool or even ribbon. Choose a color to match the intention of the spell.
> 
> now do I need to choose a color or can it be like yellow or white or so on?

white for neutral gender, pink for girl, blue for boy




frogger3240 said:


> here is more information I found Sam just wondering about it ...
> 
> A typical or traditional knot spell has nine knots, and the words spoken are shown below. You concentrate and focus your energy on your purpose, and repeat each line as you tie each knot. But you could also choose a number of knots to match your purpose (numerologically speaking), and you can recite your own words as well.
> 
> Your magick will continue to work as long as the knots are tied. Once your goal has manifested itself, you should dispose of the cord without untying the knots. Burning or burying it are two options, so long as your cord is made from natural materials. You could also just keep the knotted cord tucked safely away.
> 
> Traditional Nine Knot Spell
> By knot of one, the spell's begun
> By knot of two, I make it true
> By knot of three, so mote it be
> By knot of four, the open door
> By knot of five, the spell's alive
> By the spell of six, the spell is fixed
> By the spell of seven, the earth and heaven
> By the spell of eight, the stroke of fate
> By the spell of nine, the thing is mine
> I fount that information on https://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10019

this is the traditional spell weaving for a cord magick spell




frogger3240 said:


> ok I found some examples of tying cord knots sam please look at these to let me know which I should do please..
> or can the cord be tied like this over and over...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/overhand_knot.jpg

this one




frogger3240 said:


> Sam also here is what I'm ordering for my candles for the first fertility spell that you did for me
> please look at these to make sure they are what I'm needing and solid please...
> 
> Each candle is ½ x 4 and burns 2-2 ½ hours
> https://theorganicwitch.com/greencandle.aspx
> So I think I'm going to order the 3 Green Mini Candles $1.05
> 
> for the pink
> https://theorganicwitch.com/pinkcandle.aspx
> 3 Mini Pink Candles $1.05
> 
> for the red candle I only need 1 right?....
> https://theorganicwitch.com/redcandle.aspx
> Red Mini Candle $0.39 ea
> 
> this is the place that I ordered the oils from and I have gotten them today and they seem really great dealing with them and they are also in the USA....
> 
> Is it ok to do the first fertiltiy spell but not have my husband in the bedroom while I say the words and then have him join me and then do the solitary fertility spell also in the same day would that hurt anything??

yes thats fine hun,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok Sam for the first fertility spell that you did for me you said that I needed a oil burner is one of these alright to use?
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/metal_swirls_oil_burner.jpg
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/oilburner.jpg
> 
> yes any of these are fine as long as heatproof,
> 
> 
> Ok cool.....  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> now can I use the pink candles in the botton of those oil burners while I'm in the bath tub?...and also can I use those beside the bed to? now I will have the red can in just a vase for the candle and also the green one to but I will only put the tealight candles in the oil burner which hopefully will be pink...Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats fine
> 
> Cool.... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> and now for the knot tieing see that is where I'm getting so confused this is what is worrying me that I will get wrong..
> so once I say the incantation I will then tie 3 knots now will they be right together or do I need to have them like running down the cord?...Click to expand...
> 
> running down the cord
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> so after I do it the first time around then the rest of the times I can resay the incantation and just rub the knots is that correct?...Click to expand...
> 
> correct
> 
> cool....  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I also found this on the internet about the cord tying
> 
> silk, cotton, hemp, leather, wool or even ribbon. Choose a color to match the intention of the spell.
> 
> now do I need to choose a color or can it be like yellow or white or so on?Click to expand...
> 
> white for neutral gender, pink for girl, blue for boy
> 
> now what if I'm trying for twins 1~boy and 1~girl how would I go about doing that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> here is more information I found Sam just wondering about it ...
> 
> A typical or traditional knot spell has nine knots, and the words spoken are shown below. You concentrate and focus your energy on your purpose, and repeat each line as you tie each knot. But you could also choose a number of knots to match your purpose (numerologically speaking), and you can recite your own words as well.
> 
> Your magick will continue to work as long as the knots are tied. Once your goal has manifested itself, you should dispose of the cord without untying the knots. Burning or burying it are two options, so long as your cord is made from natural materials. You could also just keep the knotted cord tucked safely away.
> 
> Traditional Nine Knot Spell
> By knot of one, the spell's begun
> By knot of two, I make it true
> By knot of three, so mote it be
> By knot of four, the open door
> By knot of five, the spell's alive
> By the spell of six, the spell is fixed
> By the spell of seven, the earth and heaven
> By the spell of eight, the stroke of fate
> By the spell of nine, the thing is mine
> I fount that information on https://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10019Click to expand...
> 
> this is the traditional spell weaving for a cord magick spell
> 
> oh ok...  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok I found some examples of tying cord knots sam please look at these to let me know which I should do please..
> or can the cord be tied like this over and over...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/overhand_knot.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> this one
> 
> YAY!!! just like that one so when I tie it will just keep going on and on right?...  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam also here is what I'm ordering for my candles for the first fertility spell that you did for me
> please look at these to make sure they are what I'm needing and solid please...
> 
> Each candle is ½ x 4 and burns 2-2 ½ hours
> https://theorganicwitch.com/greencandle.aspx
> So I think I'm going to order the 3 Green Mini Candles $1.05
> 
> for the pink
> https://theorganicwitch.com/pinkcandle.aspx
> 3 Mini Pink Candles $1.05
> 
> for the red candle I only need 1 right?....
> https://theorganicwitch.com/redcandle.aspx
> Red Mini Candle $0.39 ea
> 
> this is the place that I ordered the oils from and I have gotten them today and they seem really great dealing with them and they are also in the USA....
> 
> Is it ok to do the first fertiltiy spell but not have my husband in the bedroom while I say the words and then have him join me and then do the solitary fertility spell also in the same day would that hurt anything??Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats fine hun,xxxxClick to expand...


YAY!!!! I'm getting it all down to where its going to be just right thanks to you Sam....thank you thank you......  :hugs::hugs:



Now with me starting my soy tomorrow I'm going ahead and ordering the candles so I'm hoping that I get them before ovulation so its best to do this before ovulation or during the time of ovulation?...


----------



## frogger3240

Sam,

How are you doing tonight hun?...how are you feeling?...your what I think its 6 dpo right?...when will you be testing?...sending you lots of babydust your way
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif
you have help us all so much and I wish that there was some way that I could repay you for what you are doing send me your mailing address through pm and I'm going to be sending you something soon....and please dont' say no ok it would just break my heart....
:thumbup:
Also do you do christmas?..if so what about having a gift exchange or card exchange on this group I think it would be great...
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e316/Soizic22/untitled.jpg

just want you to know that I was thinking about ya and sending you a big hug your way....

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd5/cme_emme/kitty_hugs.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

woohoo!!! my candles are ordered so it will take between 2-7 days before I get them then it should be close to ovulation since I will be taking soy this cycle....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> woohoo!!! my candles are ordered so it will take between 2-7 days before I get them then it should be close to ovulation since I will be taking soy this cycle....:happydance::happydance:

you just reminded me to order mine better get in before the postal strike


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> now what if I'm trying for twins 1~boy and 1~girl how would I go about doing that??

one of each gender colour tied so knotted together




frogger3240 said:


> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/overhand_knot.jpg
> 
> this one
> 
> YAY!!! just like that one so when I tie it will just keep going on and on right?...  :thumbup:

do your 3 knots only



frogger3240 said:


> YAY!!!! I'm getting it all down to where its going to be just right thanks to you Sam....thank you thank you......  :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Now with me starting my soy tomorrow I'm going ahead and ordering the candles so I'm hoping that I get them before ovulation so its best to do this before ovulation or during the time of ovulation?...

do before, during and after as anyone time can catch the eggy
and you are welcome,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo!!! my candles are ordered so it will take between 2-7 days before I get them then it should be close to ovulation since I will be taking soy this cycle....:happydance::happydance:
> 
> you just reminded me to order mine better get in before the postal strikeClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> now what if I'm trying for twins 1~boy and 1~girl how would I go about doing that??
> 
> one of each gender colour tied so knotted together
> 
> pink & blue together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/overhand_knot.jpg
> 
> this one
> 
> YAY!!! just like that one so when I tie it will just keep going on and on right?...  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> do your 3 knots only
> 
> Only 3 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! I'm getting it all down to where its going to be just right thanks to you Sam....thank you thank you......  :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Now with me starting my soy tomorrow I'm going ahead and ordering the candles so I'm hoping that I get them before ovulation so its best to do this before ovulation or during the time of ovulation?...Click to expand...
> 
> do before, during and after as anyone time can catch the eggy
> and you are welcome,xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> I also found this on the internet about the cord tying
> 
> 
> here is more information I found Sam just wondering about it ...
> 
> A typical or traditional knot spell has nine knots, and the words spoken are shown below. You concentrate and focus your energy on your purpose, and repeat each line as you tie each knot. But you could also choose a number of knots to match your purpose (numerologically speaking), and you can recite your own words as well.
> 
> Your magick will continue to work as long as the knots are tied. Once your goal has manifested itself, you should dispose of the cord without untying the knots. Burning or burying it are two options, so long as your cord is made from natural materials. You could also just keep the knotted cord tucked safely away.
> 
> Traditional Nine Knot Spell
> By knot of one, the spell's begun
> By knot of two, I make it true
> By knot of three, so mote it be
> By knot of four, the open door
> By knot of five, the spell's alive
> By the spell of six, the spell is fixed
> By the spell of seven, the earth and heaven
> By the spell of eight, the stroke of fate
> By the spell of nine, the thing is mine
> I fount that information on https://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10019

[/quote]

*girls
you must not attemt to perform this 9 knot cord spell or any others off your own back until you have enough experience. We traditionally have to follow a year and a days training before we spellcast as there is so much to learn and you should be initiated to practice the craft.* XXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel so fed up tonight was really buzzed this morn and now grumpy guts has put me in a meh mood sgone to sleep in the other room cos i said we prob shouldnt bd tonight as i think ive got a cse of thrush (tmi) so im now in the bad books and he is sulking in the other room


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> feel so fed up tonight was really buzzed this morn and now grumpy guts has put me in a meh mood sgone to sleep in the other room cos i said we prob shouldnt bd tonight as i think ive got a cse of thrush (tmi) so im now in the bad books and he is sulking in the other room

Oh dear, sorry your having a sh*t night,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Sam did you say that we could use a stone instead of the apple and white paper?...I have apples but just wondered about that also?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I also found this on the internet about the cord tying
> 
> 
> here is more information I found Sam just wondering about it ...
> 
> A typical or traditional knot spell has nine knots, and the words spoken are shown below. You concentrate and focus your energy on your purpose, and repeat each line as you tie each knot. But you could also choose a number of knots to match your purpose (numerologically speaking), and you can recite your own words as well.
> 
> Your magick will continue to work as long as the knots are tied. Once your goal has manifested itself, you should dispose of the cord without untying the knots. Burning or burying it are two options, so long as your cord is made from natural materials. You could also just keep the knotted cord tucked safely away.
> 
> Traditional Nine Knot Spell
> By knot of one, the spell's begun
> By knot of two, I make it true
> By knot of three, so mote it be
> By knot of four, the open door
> By knot of five, the spell's alive
> By the spell of six, the spell is fixed
> By the spell of seven, the earth and heaven
> By the spell of eight, the stroke of fate
> By the spell of nine, the thing is mine
> I fount that information on https://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10019Click to expand...

*girls
you must not attemt to perform this 9 knot cord spell or any others off your own back until you have enough experience. We traditionally have to follow a year and a days training before we spellcast as there is so much to learn and you should be initiated to practice the craft.* XXX[/QUOTE]

oops! sorry sam I shouldn't have posted that....sorry  :dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> feel so fed up tonight was really buzzed this morn and now grumpy guts has put me in a meh mood sgone to sleep in the other room cos i said we prob shouldnt bd tonight as i think ive got a cse of thrush (tmi) so im now in the bad books and he is sulking in the other room

sorry to lindsey that your having a bad night...hope it all gets better soon.... :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi girls, Sorry got caught up watching muriel's wedding it's a classic lol.
> Linz after a good night's sleep I'm sure you'll both be in a much better mood tomorrow. Things will be rosy again.
> I'm off to bed now. Night all sleep well. Speak to you tomorrow. x x:sleep:

night night, sleep well and we shall see you tomorrow, Goddess Bless, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> *girls
> you must not attemt to perform this 9 knot cord spell or any others off your own back until you have enough experience. We traditionally have to follow a year and a days training before we spellcast as there is so much to learn and you should be initiated to practice the craft.* XXX

oops! sorry sam I shouldn't have posted that....sorry  :dohh:[/QUOTE]
no its good that you all have the info just wanted to tell you all that was all, i will be posting a link to a school that teaches wicca for free, you have an option to sign up for more in depth such as herbs like myself, or the free one will suffice till you gain some experience.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam did you say that we could use a stone instead of the apple and white paper?...I have apples but just wondered about that also?

yes you can use a green stone for fertility, something like Jade. this is green fertility and also represents earth element.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> How are you doing tonight hun?...how are you feeling?...your what I think its 6 dpo right?...when will you be testing?...sending you lots of babydust your way
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif
> you have help us all so much and I wish that there was some way that I could repay you for what you are doing send me your mailing address through pm and I'm going to be sending you something soon....and please dont' say no ok it would just break my heart....
> :thumbup:
> Also do you do christmas?..if so what about having a gift exchange or card exchange on this group I think it would be great...
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e316/Soizic22/untitled.jpg
> 
> just want you to know that I was thinking about ya and sending you a big hug your way....
> 
> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd5/cme_emme/kitty_hugs.jpg

yes i do Christmas, although we call it Yule. i love christmas, the traditions, the solstice, christmas trees and lights and snow, but this year will be tough, we found out we were pregnant on Christmas day last year, it was all Matt wanted for christmas and he got his wish. i miss her terribly. going to try and get a special christmas ornament made for Lilly-Maye.
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> How are you doing tonight hun?...how are you feeling?...your what I think its 6 dpo right?...when will you be testing?...sending you lots of babydust your way
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif

and yes sorry i forgot, i am 6dpo although stupid ff says i'm only 5. it picked up my peak cd 14 strong lines but fainter lines cd15 i had ov pain late night cd 14 so its saying my surge came in on cd15 which would make me 5dpo but lines were fainter on cd 15 so if surge came on cd 14 i would be 6dpo.???? confusing!!xxxx

and i don't have any symptoms at all! temp dropped yesterday but picked up again this morning but not by much so low temps. weird my temp this morning was 3*6.66*
weird lol. not my month this month, xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam, Sorry just a quick question before I go to bed, while it's still in my mind.
> Is it imperative that we face the north first or can they be done in any order. I'm guessing it is as that's what the compass must be for. Sorry just thought I would double check.

*you must address the guardians of the north first then east then south then west, or deosil as it is also known, clockwise,xxx*


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Okey Dokey. Thank you very muchly. Right I'm definately off to bed now. Good Night.Sleep Well.Sweet Dreams.And I would say God Bless but I'm copying Sam and saying Goddess Bless. Hee Hee!! Love it!!. Night all. x x

night night sweet,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

all seems ok now :thumbup: sorry for being a moning mini tonite


----------



## hedgewitch

we're here to help each other through whatever ups and downs we face, together,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Hi girls, Sorry got caught up watching muriel's wedding it's a classic lol.
> Linz after a good night's sleep I'm sure you'll both be in a much better mood tomorrow. Things will be rosy again.
> I'm off to bed now. Night all sleep well. Speak to you tomorrow. x x:sleep:

good night doodar have a great night sleep... :sleep: talk to you tomorrow....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> we're here to help each other through whatever ups and downs we face, together,xxxx


I agree with Sam on that one....we are here to help each other through anything.... :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies i am going to bid you goodnight, here is a Wiccan evening devotion:

O God my Father, i now ready myself for sleep. The day has been long and hard but there have been many blessings i am grateful for. If you decide to call me to the Summerland this night, i will have no regrets about my life here on earth, for i have done my best to please you.

O Goddess, my Mother, i am now ready to place myself in your loving care as i sleep. I find comfort and sanctuary in your arms. Please grant me peace in this life and the next.

So Mote It Be
XXXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> we're here to help each other through whatever ups and downs we face, together,xxxx

:D:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> *girls
> you must not attemt to perform this 9 knot cord spell or any others off your own back until you have enough experience. We traditionally have to follow a year and a days training before we spellcast as there is so much to learn and you should be initiated to practice the craft.* XXX
> 
> oops! sorry sam I shouldn't have posted that....sorry  :dohh:Click to expand...

no its good that you all have the info just wanted to tell you all that was all, i will be posting a link to a school that teaches wicca for free, you have an option to sign up for more in depth such as herbs like myself, or the free one will suffice till you gain some experience.xxxx[/QUOTE]

thanks...:thumbup:
yay!!! i'm wanting to learn wicca....thanks sam for telling us about it....I sure will be taking the classes I'm so interested in it big time... :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam did you say that we could use a stone instead of the apple and white paper?...I have apples but just wondered about that also?
> 
> yes you can use a green stone for fertility, something like Jade. this is green fertility and also represents earth element.xxxClick to expand...


cool.... thanks....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> How are you doing tonight hun?...how are you feeling?...your what I think its 6 dpo right?...when will you be testing?...sending you lots of babydust your way
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/jadedgraphics/Blinkies/babydustfaerieani.gif
> you have help us all so much and I wish that there was some way that I could repay you for what you are doing send me your mailing address through pm and I'm going to be sending you something soon....and please dont' say no ok it would just break my heart....
> :thumbup:
> Also do you do christmas?..if so what about having a gift exchange or card exchange on this group I think it would be great...
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e316/Soizic22/untitled.jpg
> 
> just want you to know that I was thinking about ya and sending you a big hug your way....
> 
> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd5/cme_emme/kitty_hugs.jpg
> 
> yes i do Christmas, although we call it Yule. i love christmas, the traditions, the solstice, christmas trees and lights and snow, but this year will be tough, we found out we were pregnant on Christmas day last year, it was all Matt wanted for christmas and he got his wish. i miss her terribly. going to try and get a special christmas ornament made for Lilly-Maye.
> xxxxClick to expand...

awww Sam I'm so sorry that this is going to be hard this christmas but we all here as a group will support you and help you through it....we all care about you hun and will help you ease the pain...I care about ya Sam and I'm sure all of these wonderful ladies here do to....

I'm so glad that you do christmas also so would you like to do that the christmas gift exchange and card or whatever you feel...just let me know that way we can go ahead and post it and have a certain deadline that if anyone wants to join in they have such and such time to sign up that way we are sure to have the gifts sent out to make sure that they get to you before christmas.....I'm excited about it and hope that everyone joins in with us it could also be ornaments to send....and we could set a price limit also...its just a way to show you care ....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well ladies i am going to bid you goodnight, here is a Wiccan evening devotion:
> 
> O God my Father, i now ready myself for sleep. The day has been long and hard but there have been many blessings i am grateful for. If you decide to call me to the Summerland this night, i will have no regrets about my life here on earth, for i have done my best to please you.
> 
> O Goddess, my Mother, i am now ready to place myself in your loving care as i sleep. I find comfort and sanctuary in your arms. Please grant me peace in this life and the next.
> 
> So Mote It Be
> XXXX

Sam have a great night and hope you are able to get a good night sleep...thanks for the prayers ....

To everyone else on here hope you all have a wonderful night tonight...good night...  :sleep:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> awww Sam I'm so sorry that this is going to be hard this christmas but we all here as a group will support you and help you through it....we all care about you hun and will help you ease the pain...I care about ya Sam and I'm sure all of these wonderful ladies here do to....
> 
> I'm so glad that you do christmas also so would you like to do that the christmas gift exchange and card or whatever you feel...just let me know that way we can go ahead and post it and have a certain deadline that if anyone wants to join in they have such and such time to sign up that way we are sure to have the gifts sent out to make sure that they get to you before christmas.....I'm excited about it and hope that everyone joins in with us it could also be ornaments to send....and we could set a price limit also...its just a way to show you care ....


Thanks Patty, :hugs:dreading it to be honest, not sure how i'm meant to get through without her, sorry i get a bit heavy sometimes, i just miss her and have no one to talk to about stuff, apart from my shrink!!yey! tuesday here we come lol.

yes i think the Santa circuit thing is a great idea and i defo want to be part of it. we need something catchy as its name though, following the wiccan theme maybe? we call the season yule, and use mistletoe, holly and ivy. the rest is normal christmas stuff so see what we can come up with. i think its a great idea,xxx


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> Hi Nic,
> How are you feeling? any sickness or anything? soooo pleased for you, i really am,xxx
> Thanks for the offer of the blankets i would love to take you up on it, we can make a little tag for them saying something like "Made With Love By Tulip"
> i'll pm you later, and thanks for your supportive words, i truly appreciate them,xxx
> it was 28th September i cast for you and it was at 10.30 at night. i then did an affirmation on 4th october, The Harvest Moon, xxx

Hi honey, I'm good thanks - no sickness just huuuuuuugely bloated and a bit lethargic and crampy and sore bbs. Going shopping today for fatbird clothes to get me through the next few weeks til bloating goes down. CD30 today so will be telling the parents and inlaws tonight.

You are doing amazing work for us on BnB and those at the hospital whose angels have gone to play with Piglet - so selfless of you. Message, email or text me any time you need a shoulder - I'm going to start looking at yarn & blanket patterns.

Lots of love and hope all you waiting girls are feeling positive. Sam is a blessing to us all.
xxx


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone

gosh its just taken ages catching up on this thread ...we had a fab diwali thanks for asking, Ill see if i can upload some pictures later
hedgewitch we went to leicester and no i did not wear traditional clothes ( its too bloody cold). DH is sat next to me and told me to tell you all that he looked very handsome last night!!! 
i was impressed with the fireworks, although everything was running late - usual indian timing.
i missed x factor so will be catching up on that..
Also Sam we are going to be doing the spell in a short while. I explained to DH that iut was very important to me and lets juts try it this month and if it doesnt work then next month we wont do it...he was ok with that...phewwwwwww ( i havent quite told him whats invloved but he did say he was not keen on the bath as he thinks he may kill some of the spermies)

will catch up with all later

Frogger , where are you based?


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> gosh its just taken ages catching up on this thread ...we had a fab diwali thanks for asking, Ill see if i can upload some pictures later
> hedgewitch we went to leicester and no i did not wear traditional clothes ( its too bloody cold). DH is sat next to me and told me to tell you all that he looked very handsome last night!!!
> i was impressed with the fireworks, although everything was running late - usual indian timing.
> i missed x factor so will be catching up on that..
> Also Sam we are going to be doing the spell in a short while. I explained to DH that iut was very important to me and lets juts try it this month and if it doesnt work then next month we wont do it...he was ok with that...phewwwwwww ( i havent quite told him whats invloved but he did say he was not keen on the bath as he thinks he may kill some of the spermies)
> 
> will catch up with all later
> 
> Frogger , where are you based?

Hey Muncho, sounds like you had a good day.
tell DH not to worry about his spermies, they won't be killed of by the water or the oils, they are nature based. 
anything you need give me a shout, and accept Goddess Blessings during the rite.
xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nic,
> How are you feeling? any sickness or anything? soooo pleased for you, i really am,xxx
> Thanks for the offer of the blankets i would love to take you up on it, we can make a little tag for them saying something like "Made With Love By Tulip"
> i'll pm you later, and thanks for your supportive words, i truly appreciate them,xxx
> it was 28th September i cast for you and it was at 10.30 at night. i then did an affirmation on 4th october, The Harvest Moon, xxx
> 
> Hi honey, I'm good thanks - no sickness just huuuuuuugely bloated and a bit lethargic and crampy and sore bbs. Going shopping today for fatbird clothes to get me through the next few weeks til bloating goes down. CD30 today so will be telling the parents and inlaws tonight.
> 
> You are doing amazing work for us on BnB and those at the hospital whose angels have gone to play with Piglet - so selfless of you. Message, email or text me any time you need a shoulder - I'm going to start looking at yarn & blanket patterns.
> 
> Lots of love and hope all you waiting girls are feeling positive. Sam is a blessing to us all.
> xxxClick to expand...


Hi Nic
so glad to hear your feeling good, i'm still so made up for you and DH, 
bet you can't wait to buy maternity clothes, it was one of the greatest milestones for me when i was pg. made it all real. you make sure you show me little bean when you get your scan. i am adopting myself as aunty Sam!!
Oh Nic, thanks for your support with the hospital work, and i am so grateful you will be doing me some blankets, you have no idea how much it means to me. some parents don't have the time to prepare when their angel grows wings so blankets will be there to wrap their angel, and maybe they will keep them for their memory boxes or say goodbye to their angel whilst snuggled inside one. you are truly doing some good, you are a star.

any other ideas you ladies have will be gratefull received. i cannot bring my Lilly-Maye back and i can't stop babies growing their wings but together we can at least help ease the grief of the parents. not much but it all helps. i know the hspitals in US have much more preparations in place for parents like me, they have packs available for all kinds of loss and each one is designed specifically for that loss. that is what i hope to do, one hospital at a time.
with all your help!!
thanks again Nic, i know for you just getting pg it must be hard for you to think about and i apologise for that but wow you're a pure hearted person, don't ever become jaded,xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.

i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx

my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
xxxx


----------



## muncho

hedgewitch said:


> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip.
> my chart plummetted today (see link at bottom siggy) so i think af is coming, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx

Hi Sam

sorry i cant help with the baby loss kits - dont know what they are
as for the luteal phase i think you take progesterone for that. the 1st half of teh cycle is about eostrogens and the 2nd halp after Ov is about progesterone..

ill do some quick research and send you a link or something...
x


----------



## muncho

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html

hope that helps x


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks Muncho,xxx


----------



## muncho

i also found this which is good...i wont be doing it all but good to know some of it

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm

x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. x

sounds good, i might have to start some extra ways to snare the eggy. since i gave birth in july, i have had 4 cycles but 3 had short luteal phase of 7 days which was odd, this month thought i'd be ok with me o on cd14/15 but with the temp dip this morning i'm thinking short luteal phase again. since teen i have been 28 day cycle with 13/14 day LP so weird that my cycle changed so much.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> awww Sam I'm so sorry that this is going to be hard this christmas but we all here as a group will support you and help you through it....we all care about you hun and will help you ease the pain...I care about ya Sam and I'm sure all of these wonderful ladies here do to....
> 
> I'm so glad that you do christmas also so would you like to do that the christmas gift exchange and card or whatever you feel...just let me know that way we can go ahead and post it and have a certain deadline that if anyone wants to join in they have such and such time to sign up that way we are sure to have the gifts sent out to make sure that they get to you before christmas.....I'm excited about it and hope that everyone joins in with us it could also be ornaments to send....and we could set a price limit also...its just a way to show you care ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Patty, :hugs:dreading it to be honest, not sure how i'm meant to get through without her, sorry i get a bit heavy sometimes, i just miss her and have no one to talk to about stuff, apart from my shrink!!yey! tuesday here we come lol.
> 
> yes i think the Santa circuit thing is a great idea and i defo want to be part of it. we need something catchy as its name though, following the wiccan theme maybe? we call the season yule, and use mistletoe, holly and ivy. the rest is normal christmas stuff so see what we can come up with. i think its a great idea,xxxClick to expand...




its ok Sam I know its a bit heavy sometimes and its ok you can talk to us we all care about ya this group isn't just about the spells hun its about our everyday life our ups and downs and so on so don't ever feel that you can't talk about anything because we all here want to help you through the hard times coming up....
:friends::hug:
YAY!!! the santa circuit thing is great...so lets all try and think of a name for it and make it like you said in the wiccan theme...I love it all ...I'm excited I love christmas thats my favorite time of the year and also I love Halloween to....
:yipee:
so come on ladies share something that we could name our santa circuit....

:-k


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> gosh its just taken ages catching up on this thread ...we had a fab diwali thanks for asking, Ill see if i can upload some pictures later
> hedgewitch we went to leicester and no i did not wear traditional clothes ( its too bloody cold). DH is sat next to me and told me to tell you all that he looked very handsome last night!!!
> i was impressed with the fireworks, although everything was running late - usual indian timing.
> i missed x factor so will be catching up on that..
> Also Sam we are going to be doing the spell in a short while. I explained to DH that iut was very important to me and lets juts try it this month and if it doesnt work then next month we wont do it...he was ok with that...phewwwwwww ( i havent quite told him whats invloved but he did say he was not keen on the bath as he thinks he may kill some of the spermies)
> 
> will catch up with all later
> 
> Frogger , where are you based?


Hey muncho,

so glad that you had a great time at the diwali...yep I hope your able to upload some photos would love to see them...I bet they are great pictures....awww I bet your DH did look handsome...

About the spell you don't have to take the bath together if I am saying this correct if not I know Sam will help me she said that you could take water in a small glass bowl in the bedroom instead of doing the bathtub...

I'm in Claremont, North Carolina USA where are you at?.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nic,
> How are you feeling? any sickness or anything? soooo pleased for you, i really am,xxx
> Thanks for the offer of the blankets i would love to take you up on it, we can make a little tag for them saying something like "Made With Love By Tulip"
> i'll pm you later, and thanks for your supportive words, i truly appreciate them,xxx
> it was 28th September i cast for you and it was at 10.30 at night. i then did an affirmation on 4th october, The Harvest Moon, xxx
> 
> Hi honey, I'm good thanks - no sickness just huuuuuuugely bloated and a bit lethargic and crampy and sore bbs. Going shopping today for fatbird clothes to get me through the next few weeks til bloating goes down. CD30 today so will be telling the parents and inlaws tonight.
> 
> You are doing amazing work for us on BnB and those at the hospital whose angels have gone to play with Piglet - so selfless of you. Message, email or text me any time you need a shoulder - I'm going to start looking at yarn & blanket patterns.
> 
> Lots of love and hope all you waiting girls are feeling positive. Sam is a blessing to us all.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Nic
> so glad to hear your feeling good, i'm still so made up for you and DH,
> bet you can't wait to buy maternity clothes, it was one of the greatest milestones for me when i was pg. made it all real. you make sure you show me little bean when you get your scan. i am adopting myself as aunty Sam!!
> Oh Nic, thanks for your support with the hospital work, and i am so grateful you will be doing me some blankets, you have no idea how much it means to me. some parents don't have the time to prepare when their angel grows wings so blankets will be there to wrap their angel, and maybe they will keep them for their memory boxes or say goodbye to their angel whilst snuggled inside one. you are truly doing some good, you are a star.
> 
> any other ideas you ladies have will be gratefull received. i cannot bring my Lilly-Maye back and i can't stop babies growing their wings but together we can at least help ease the grief of the parents. not much but it all helps. i know the hspitals in US have much more preparations in place for parents like me, they have packs available for all kinds of loss and each one is designed specifically for that loss. that is what i hope to do, one hospital at a time.
> with all your help!!
> thanks again Nic, i know for you just getting pg it must be hard for you to think about and i apologise for that but wow you're a pure hearted person, don't ever become jaded,xxxxxClick to expand...


Sam,

I know I have asked you about me paying you for what you have done for me and you say no but I'm willing to send you items for what your doing for other parents that their angels growing wings...so please let me know what I can send and I will be getting started on that....I want to help you ......


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx

Sam,

I'm so sorry hun that you had bad nightmares I am hoping that you don't have anymore and that your able to get a good night sleep...

I just posted about asking what can i send for you to put in the babyloss kits I just don't know how to knit so I'm for other ideas of what I can send maybe booties, hats, or something not sure please just let me know this means alot to me also...

Maybe your temp dropped because of your bad night sleeping hopefully it will go back up in the morning...you might need to check into taking progesterone cream after you ovulate I can find out more information about it if you want me to I know on the other board that I'm a member of the PCOS there is alot of ladies that are taking the natural progesterone cream so I will be checking on that for you today...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies im so so so broody just been holding my friends 2 week old little girl fast asleep in my arms :cloud9: sam i will have a talk to my mum about ideas for you ask what fromexperiance she wishes she had


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam,
> 
> I know I have asked you about me paying you for what you have done for me and you say no but I'm willing to send you items for what your doing for other parents that their angels growing wings...so please let me know what I can send and I will be getting started on that....I want to help you ......

Aww Patty, thats so nice of you, but really i don't want anything for it really, although i wouldn't say no to the help of getting the kit together so i can present it to the board and they will then provide funding to set them up, but i have to make the first. are you aware of what they are? are you ok with that?
Tulip is doing special blankets and i am going to speak to her about early baby nests too
if your interested pm me with ideas and maybe we could chat some more about getting one together?? i don't want to post here as i don't want people to feel uncomfortable.

how are you taday, af eased up any? check out my chart for today and tell me what you think, af coming??xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Afternoon all how are we all? Hope you all had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Well AF is in the house! she got me in the night, but just working out my dates and if I'm right I should be due to ovulate on halloween, how cool is that. So that is the night I will be performing the spell. I can't wait now.

Hi Doodar,

sorry that AF showed her ugly face but I'm excited that you will be ovulating on Halloween ....that is so cool if with me taking the soy works out just right I might be ovulating on Halloween night also...wow that would be so cool....I'm so excited about doing the spell I'm still waiting to get my candles I have my oils and I have to buy some cord the pink & blue i'm hoping for twins...and also I'm waiting on my ovulation testing strips to come in the mail  :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon ladies im so so so broody just been holding my friends 2 week old little girl fast asleep in my arms :cloud9: sam i will have a talk to my mum about ideas for you ask what fromexperiance she wishes she had


oooh Lindsey you're so lucky, aren't they just delicious at that age.
thanks for talking to your mum, i would be grateful of all ideas.
so beside feeling broody, how are you today?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies im so so so broody just been holding my friends 2 week old little girl fast asleep in my arms :cloud9: sam i will have a talk to my mum about ideas for you ask what fromexperiance she wishes she had
> 
> 
> oooh Lindsey you're so lucky, aren't they just delicious at that age.
> thanks for talking to your mum, i would be grateful of all ideas.
> so beside feeling broody, how are you today?xxxClick to expand...

im doing good other then very itchy lol i hate thrush just about to go to sainsburys and get some garlic bread finaly get to eat pizza:D we havent had an oven fo months now we just got our new one deliverd so gonna pig out tonight:haha: how are you doing?


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. xClick to expand...

Hey Doodar,
I have been taking vitex to help with regulating my cycles and it does help its the agnus castus and I just started taking soy 120mgs today on cd 3 thru 7 and the soy acts like clomid and then on cd 9 I will start taking my vitex again but please tell me what mgs of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose I would like to try those also...thanks for your help and sending you lots of babydust your way to and to everyone else also...
:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam have you seen this site there is all sorts of ideas on there 

https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/catalog/Footprint_Jewellery-58-1.html


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. x
> 
> sounds good, i might have to start some extra ways to snare the eggy. since i gave birth in july, i have had 4 cycles but 3 had short luteal phase of 7 days which was odd, this month thought i'd be ok with me o on cd14/15 but with the temp dip this morning i'm thinking short luteal phase again. since teen i have been 28 day cycle with 13/14 day LP so weird that my cycle changed so much.xxxClick to expand...

so hopefully sam if you start the progestrone cream or the vitamin B6 that will make your LP longer....


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies im so so so broody just been holding my friends 2 week old little girl fast asleep in my arms :cloud9: sam i will have a talk to my mum about ideas for you ask what fromexperiance she wishes she had
> 
> 
> oooh Lindsey you're so lucky, aren't they just delicious at that age.
> thanks for talking to your mum, i would be grateful of all ideas.
> so beside feeling broody, how are you today?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im doing good other then very itchy lol i hate thrush just about to go to sainsburys and get some garlic bread finaly get to eat pizza:D we havent had an oven fo months now we just got our new one deliverd so gonna pig out tonight:haha: how are you doing?Click to expand...


sounds like a good plan, i love pizza!! yeah thrush can be the worst, can honestly say i don't envy you, hope it eases soon.xxx
not doing too bad, quiet day for me, sorting my laundry and housework, blahh i hate it lol, but got a busy night tonight with it being the new moon, casting to do. so have to clean up now.:cry:xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. x
> 
> sounds good, i might have to start some extra ways to snare the eggy. since i gave birth in july, i have had 4 cycles but 3 had short luteal phase of 7 days which was odd, this month thought i'd be ok with me o on cd14/15 but with the temp dip this morning i'm thinking short luteal phase again. since teen i have been 28 day cycle with 13/14 day LP so weird that my cycle changed so much.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> so hopefully sam if you start the progestrone cream or the vitamin B6 that will make your LP longer....Click to expand...

hmmmm, i shall have to look into this........i have heard of women using this stuff, like you on the soy, but just not sure what they do or where to get them from.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> I know I have asked you about me paying you for what you have done for me and you say no but I'm willing to send you items for what your doing for other parents that their angels growing wings...so please let me know what I can send and I will be getting started on that....I want to help you ......
> 
> Aww Patty, thats so nice of you, but really i don't want anything for it really, although i wouldn't say no to the help of getting the kit together so i can present it to the board and they will then provide funding to set them up, but i have to make the first. are you aware of what they are? are you ok with that?
> 
> 
> Tulip is doing special blankets and i am going to speak to her about early baby nests too
> if your interested pm me with ideas and maybe we could chat some more about getting one together?? i don't want to post here as i don't want people to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> how are you taday, af eased up any? check out my chart for today and tell me what you think, af coming??xxxxClick to expand...



Nope I'm not aware of what they are but I can call the hospitals here this week and see what they have if that helps ya...
Honey I don't think it will make anyone of this wonderful ladies uncomfortable at all talking about this I just don't you to feel uncomfortable and I will be sending you a pm afterwhile so that we can chat more about it all...
Yes, I'm so glad that its not bad like it was my back is still kinda having some mild aching to it but the regular cramps are just about gone...:happydance: I just started taking the soy this morning I'm taking 120 mgs from cd 3 thru 7 so I'm hoping that will help me make strong eggs and ovulating earlier instead of later usually my cycles are like 43 to 44 days these past couple of months...I looked at your chart hun I'm just hoping that its a dip due to you not having a good night sleep hopefully it will rise up high again in the morning but if it don't I would check into getting the natural progesterone cream because that works fast I will be getting the link for you also from that PCOS board that I'm on .....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies im so so so broody just been holding my friends 2 week old little girl fast asleep in my arms :cloud9: sam i will have a talk to my mum about ideas for you ask what fromexperiance she wishes she had
> 
> 
> oooh Lindsey you're so lucky, aren't they just delicious at that age.
> thanks for talking to your mum, i would be grateful of all ideas.
> so beside feeling broody, how are you today?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im doing good other then very itchy lol i hate thrush just about to go to sainsburys and get some garlic bread finaly get to eat pizza:D we havent had an oven fo months now we just got our new one deliverd so gonna pig out tonight:haha: how are you doing?Click to expand...

Hi Lindsey,

awww I bet that was so nice holding that baby....sorry that your itchy hope it gets better soon for ya...my family loves eating pizza.....hope your having a great day...


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam have you seen this site there is all sorts of ideas on there
> 
> https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/catalog/Footprint_Jewellery-58-1.html

i absolutely love this website, those are so beautiful Lindsey,
i would love something like this but i have severe allergies and can only wear gold.

this is what i am saving up for to get Lilly-Maye from the same website








they are garden ornaments for when i do her special garden,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Nope I'm not aware of what they are but I can call the hospitals here this week and see what they have if that helps ya...
> Honey I don't think it will make anyone of this wonderful ladies uncomfortable at all talking about this I just don't you to feel uncomfortable and I will be sending you a pm afterwhile so that we can chat more about it all...
> Yes, I'm so glad that its not bad like it was my back is still kinda having some mild aching to it but the regular cramps are just about gone...:happydance: I just started taking the soy this morning I'm taking 120 mgs from cd 3 thru 7 so I'm hoping that will help me make strong eggs and ovulating earlier instead of later usually my cycles are like 43 to 44 days these past couple of months...I looked at your chart hun I'm just hoping that its a dip due to you not having a good night sleep hopefully it will rise up high again in the morning but if it don't I would check into getting the natural progesterone cream because that works fast I will be getting the link for you also from that PCOS board that I'm on .....

thanks hun, i appreciate it,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all how are we all? Hope you all had a good night's sleep.
> 
> Well AF is in the house! she got me in the night, but just working out my dates and if I'm right I should be due to ovulate on halloween, how cool is that. So that is the night I will be performing the spell. I can't wait now.
> 
> Hi Doodar,
> 
> sorry that AF showed her ugly face but I'm excited that you will be ovulating on Halloween ....that is so cool if with me taking the soy works out just right I might be ovulating on Halloween night also...wow that would be so cool....I'm so excited about doing the spell I'm still waiting to get my candles I have my oils and I have to buy some cord the pink & blue i'm hoping for twins...and also I'm waiting on my ovulation testing strips to come in the mail  :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brilliant :happydance: so we could be doing the spell together then. Heres to halloween eh! Spreading lots and lots of :dust:
> Got really bad cramps at the moment and all I seem to do is eat :munch:Click to expand...

:happydance: yep we could be doing the spell together...wouldn't that be awesome if we both got pregnant the same time...

Girl I know those bad cramps mine is finally easing off mine were so bad...hoping yours will ease up for ya....I feel for ya as I just went through it...its rough... :sad1:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam have you seen this site there is all sorts of ideas on there
> 
> https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/catalog/Footprint_Jewellery-58-1.html
> 
> i absolutely love this website, those are so beautiful Lindsey,
> i would love something like this but i have severe allergies and can only wear gold.
> 
> this is what i am saving up for to get Lilly-Maye from the same website
> 
> View attachment 41694
> 
> 
> View attachment 41695
> 
> 
> View attachment 41696
> 
> 
> 
> they are garden ornaments for when i do her special garden,xxxxClick to expand...

awww Sam those are beautiful...I love those...how much do they run?...are they high?...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

what do i put in search engine to look for soy?xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> sam have you seen this site there is all sorts of ideas on there
> 
> https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/catalog/Footprint_Jewellery-58-1.html


awww I love all of those gifts on that website....they are sooo cute....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> what do i put in search engine to look for soy?xxx

wait sam let me get the links for ya about the soy that I'm going by...be right back.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> what do i put in search engine to look for soy?xxx

Here Sam hope this helps...Sam these well 1 of them is questions that I asked and another one is from my friend Samie asking about the soy, vitex and progesterone cream...


https://www.soulcysters.net/vitex-soy-progesterone-question-287955/

https://www.soulcysters.net/hi-i-m-new-wanted-ask-some-questions-about-soy-vitex-291092/

https://www.soulcysters.net/soy-question-290913/


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> awww Sam those are beautiful...I love those...how much do they run?...are they high?...

sorry hun not sure what you mean, xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Doodar,
> I have been taking vitex to help with regulating my cycles and it does help its the agnus castus and I just started taking soy 120mgs today on cd 3 thru 7 and the soy acts like clomid and then on cd 9 I will start taking my vitex again but please tell me what mgs of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose I would like to try those also...thanks for your help and sending you lots of babydust your way to and to everyone else also...
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure patty no problem. I take 2 x 400mg capsules of agnus castus along with 50mg of vitamin B6 in the morning. Then I take a pregnacare vitamin tablet after my main evening meal, contains all the vitamins and minerals needed for conception. I then take 2 x 400mg agnus castus before going to bed. That is during my whole cycle. But then from AF to ovulation I add 2 x 500mg evening primrose oil in the morning and same again in the evening and then stop taking them after ovulation has occured. You can increase the vitamin B6 if you find it isn't helping. I just thought I would start on the lower dose first and see how I go.
> I am interested to know about this soy that you are taking patty. I don't really know much about it. I suffer with ovulation problems. I usually only ovulate every other month but like I say this month I have actually ovulated which I have put down to the agnus castus. I am due to go back and see my consultant in dec and I was thinking of asking about clomid but if soy is a natural product I would rather give that a go first. Is it ok to take with the agnus castus or are you better sticking to one or the other.Click to expand...

here is a couple links that you can read about it I started one of the questions and you will see the replies to it...they have really helped me on that board...
https://www.soulcysters.net/vitex-soy...estion-287955/

https://www.soulcysters.net/hi-i-m-ne...-vitex-291092/

https://www.soulcysters.net/soy-question-290913/ 
__________________

and also some of the ladies on that board instead of taking the regular vitex they take the Femaprin its vitex but I think more stuff added or something you will be able to read about it I think i'm going to order mine and start that instead of just taking the regular vitex...thanks for sharing the mgs I'm going to have to get me some of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose to ...

https://www.soulcysters.net/femaprin-thread-278440/


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Doodar,
> I have been taking vitex to help with regulating my cycles and it does help its the agnus castus and I just started taking soy 120mgs today on cd 3 thru 7 and the soy acts like clomid and then on cd 9 I will start taking my vitex again but please tell me what mgs of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose I would like to try those also...thanks for your help and sending you lots of babydust your way to and to everyone else also...
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure patty no problem. I take 2 x 400mg capsules of agnus castus along with 50mg of vitamin B6 in the morning. Then I take a pregnacare vitamin tablet after my main evening meal, contains all the vitamins and minerals needed for conception. I then take 2 x 400mg agnus castus before going to bed. That is during my whole cycle. But then from AF to ovulation I add 2 x 500mg evening primrose oil in the morning and same again in the evening and then stop taking them after ovulation has occured. You can increase the vitamin B6 if you find it isn't helping. I just thought I would start on the lower dose first and see how I go.
> I am interested to know about this soy that you are taking patty. I don't really know much about it. I suffer with ovulation problems. I usually only ovulate every other month but like I say this month I have actually ovulated which I have put down to the agnus castus. I am due to go back and see my consultant in dec and I was thinking of asking about clomid but if soy is a natural product I would rather give that a go first. Is it ok to take with the agnus castus or are you better sticking to one or the other.Click to expand...

Hey Doodar,

with taking the vitex and the soy I take vitex from cd 1 to 2 then stop and then I'm taking the soy cd 3 thru 7 and then I will start back on the vitex on cd 9 you can't take them together they will cancels each other out so you have to take them on seperate days...those links will share more about it ...hope this helps ya if not let me know and I will find out more for ya...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> awww Sam those are beautiful...I love those...how much do they run?...are they high?...
> 
> sorry hun not sure what you mean, xxxxClick to expand...

garden ornaments for when you do her special garden they are beautiful...


----------



## hedgewitch

so you don't take soy all the way through cycle? what if i was to only take soy and nothing else?xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Doodar,
> I have been taking vitex to help with regulating my cycles and it does help its the agnus castus and I just started taking soy 120mgs today on cd 3 thru 7 and the soy acts like clomid and then on cd 9 I will start taking my vitex again but please tell me what mgs of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose I would like to try those also...thanks for your help and sending you lots of babydust your way to and to everyone else also...
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure patty no problem. I take 2 x 400mg capsules of agnus castus along with 50mg of vitamin B6 in the morning. Then I take a pregnacare vitamin tablet after my main evening meal, contains all the vitamins and minerals needed for conception. I then take 2 x 400mg agnus castus before going to bed. That is during my whole cycle. But then from AF to ovulation I add 2 x 500mg evening primrose oil in the morning and same again in the evening and then stop taking them after ovulation has occured. You can increase the vitamin B6 if you find it isn't helping. I just thought I would start on the lower dose first and see how I go.
> I am interested to know about this soy that you are taking patty. I don't really know much about it. I suffer with ovulation problems. I usually only ovulate every other month but like I say this month I have actually ovulated which I have put down to the agnus castus. I am due to go back and see my consultant in dec and I was thinking of asking about clomid but if soy is a natural product I would rather give that a go first. Is it ok to take with the agnus castus or are you better sticking to one or the other.Click to expand...
> 
> here is a couple links that you can read about it I started one of the questions and you will see the replies to it...they have really helped me on that board...
> https://www.soulcysters.net/vitex-soy...estion-287955/
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/hi-i-m-ne...-vitex-291092/
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/soy-question-290913/
> __________________
> 
> and also some of the ladies on that board instead of taking the regular vitex they take the Femaprin its vitex but I think more stuff added or something you will be able to read about it I think i'm going to order mine and start that instead of just taking the regular vitex...thanks for sharing the mgs I'm going to have to get me some of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose to ...
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/femaprin-thread-278440/Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Patty, Clicking links as we speak. Back in a mo. x xClick to expand...

your welcome hun....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> so you don't take soy all the way through cycle? what if i was to only take soy and nothing else?xxx

soy is to be only taken for 5 days during your cycle on cd 3-7 or cd 5-9 and its suppose to help with ovulation but you still might need progesterone cream to help with lengthening your LP...I'm seeing where you can order it and I will give you the links...I bought my soy at walmart do you have a walmart there?


----------



## hedgewitch

no we don't, US stores are so much better stocked than UK ones!!!xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning girls, how are we all this nipple dropping cold day? i had some awful nightmares last night and didn't manage to sleep much, my own fault as i showered before bed and forgot to put my Hag Stone back on so the Hag came in my dreams,
> it's now safely back around my neck so hopefully that will keep her at bay.
> 
> i know its not the right thread but if you have any ideas about the babyloss kits can you let me know, it is something that is extremely important to me as i said to Tulip and she is kindly offered to knit the blankets for the angels. thanks again Tulip,xxx
> 
> my temp plummetted today (see link for my chart at bottom of siggy) so i think af is coming as opposed to implantation dip, too bloody early mind, so thinking i might need to have something to lengthen luteal phase, what do you think??
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Sam, I am taking vitamin B6 to help with LP. I am also taking evening primrose to help with CM and I take agnus castus a herbal remedy to help with ovulation it is supposed to help with regulating hormones and cycles etc. I must say my personal experience of it has been excellent. This month should have been my anovulatory month and after taking the agnus castus I acutally ovulated so I'm a big believer now. xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Doodar,
> I have been taking vitex to help with regulating my cycles and it does help its the agnus castus and I just started taking soy 120mgs today on cd 3 thru 7 and the soy acts like clomid and then on cd 9 I will start taking my vitex again but please tell me what mgs of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose I would like to try those also...thanks for your help and sending you lots of babydust your way to and to everyone else also...
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure patty no problem. I take 2 x 400mg capsules of agnus castus along with 50mg of vitamin B6 in the morning. Then I take a pregnacare vitamin tablet after my main evening meal, contains all the vitamins and minerals needed for conception. I then take 2 x 400mg agnus castus before going to bed. That is during my whole cycle. But then from AF to ovulation I add 2 x 500mg evening primrose oil in the morning and same again in the evening and then stop taking them after ovulation has occured. You can increase the vitamin B6 if you find it isn't helping. I just thought I would start on the lower dose first and see how I go.
> I am interested to know about this soy that you are taking patty. I don't really know much about it. I suffer with ovulation problems. I usually only ovulate every other month but like I say this month I have actually ovulated which I have put down to the agnus castus. I am due to go back and see my consultant in dec and I was thinking of asking about clomid but if soy is a natural product I would rather give that a go first. Is it ok to take with the agnus castus or are you better sticking to one or the other.Click to expand...
> 
> here is a couple links that you can read about it I started one of the questions and you will see the replies to it...they have really helped me on that board...
> https://www.soulcysters.net/vitex-soy...estion-287955/
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/hi-i-m-ne...-vitex-291092/
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/soy-question-290913/
> __________________
> 
> and also some of the ladies on that board instead of taking the regular vitex they take the Femaprin its vitex but I think more stuff added or something you will be able to read about it I think i'm going to order mine and start that instead of just taking the regular vitex...thanks for sharing the mgs I'm going to have to get me some of the Vitamin B6 and the evening primrose to ...
> 
> https://www.soulcysters.net/femaprin-thread-278440/Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Patty, Clicking links as we speak. Back in a mo. x xClick to expand...

Doodar,

here is great information about the Femaprin Vitex

Why is Femaprin Vitex superiour to any other Vitex product available?

I believe it is better than other vitex products because it has 31 clinical studies backing it up, ect. (see quotes below) The once daily dose is also incredibly easy.

Quote from this link  https://www.cmbm.org/mind_body_medici...-Therapies.pdf

MR. BLUMENTHAL: Anyway, Chase Tree or Vitex agnus-castus used for PMS type complaints 
since Greco-Roman times. All of the research done by Commission E to review the material, 
almost all of the 34 clinical studies, 31 of those studies were all based on one product called 
Agnolyt® imported by Nature's Way as Femaprin®. Presumably other types of vitex products 
would work and be useful. But this is the one that is confirmed and documented in their clinical 
literature. 

This is a quote from the same paragraph in the previous question
 The secret of this preparation's success appears to be that it makes a tincture from the fruit of A. castus rather than from other parts of the plant, as most formulations do. 

Quote...."Vitex is also called chaste tree in English because it was once believed that it would suppress a womans libido and thus keep her chaste. Some women do see a slight decrease in their sex drive when they start taking vitex. This is because vitex helps lower abnormally high testosterone. This is a sign that it is working and not a cause for alarm. As your hormones return to normal you will begin to see the monthly ups and downs in sexual interest that are normal for a women"

Where can I get Femparin?

On a personal note, I get Femaprin from Vitacost.com usually, sometimes from iherb.com

Here are links to a few websites that are good to purchase it from, but you can get it alot of places on the internet.

https://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Way-Fe...ules/1945?at=0
https://www.vitacost.com/Natures-Way-...in-60-Capsules
https://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=3553
https://www.drugstore.com/qxp69616_332828_sespider


----------



## frogger3240

Also look Doodar the Femaprin has Vitamin B6 in 
Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCI) 100 mg 5000% 

Nature's Way, Femaprin Vitex Extract, 60 Capsules 
SRP: $17.99 
Our price: $11.69 4 for $45.59 12 for $133.27 
Savings of: $6.30 (35.00 %) 
(36 reviews ) 
In Stock : Yes 
https://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Way-Femaprin-Vitex-Extract-60-Capsules/1945?at=0




Nature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
You Saved 35%
Retail price: $17.99
Our price: $11.59
Quantity:1
https://www.vitacost.com/LandingPag...60-Capsules&action=add&Quantity=1&Frequency=0


Femaprin Vitex Extract by Nature's Way
More from Nature's Way
(4 Customer Reviews) | Write a Review
Item# 3553
Size Availability Price Qty 
30 Caps Usually ships within 5 to 7 days $10.49
$7.23 (31% off) 
60 Caps In Stock $17.99
$11.69 (35% off) 
https://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=3553


Nature's Way Femaprin, Vitex Extract, Capsules 60 ea

everyday free shipping
drugstore.com dollars
Spend $35 on Natural products and get a free sample bag!
visit: Nature's Way Store
https://www.drugstore.com/qxp69616_332828_sespider






Regulates Menstrual Cycle*

Fortified with Vitamin B-6 
Once Daily Dosage 
Standardized to 0.6% Agnosides
Femaprin is the most widely used supplement for balancing a woman's monthly cycle and for the avoidance of periodic discomforts.* Trusted for over 40 years by European health practitioners, Femaprin's unique formula combines clinically proven standardized Vitex (Chaste Tree) extract with Vitamin B-6 to help alleviate the bloating, breast tenderness and mood changes associated with premenstrual syndrome (PMS).*


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> no we don't, US stores are so much better stocked than UK ones!!!xxx

do you have any herb stores in your area?


----------



## muncho

hi everyone
just reading all this stuff about soy etc, i dont know if i should do all that. i dont think i have much cm so i take epo and maybe soy will help with that
i could become a bit too obsessed..

ill wait to see what happens with you guys...


----------



## frogger3240

Also ladies look 

Vitacost.com will ship to 44 different countries, including canada, US, Australia, and many more.....




LOOK :happydance: Sam I found the Soy, progesterone cream and the femaprin & regular vitex on the vitacost.com website you can order it there...woohoo!!!!!


CompareNatrol Soy Isoflavones -- 120 Capsules
Rating:
Unit count: 120 Capsules48% off
Retail price: $16.49
Our price: $8.47




CompareSource Naturals Natural Progesterone Cream -- 4 oz
Rating:
Unit count: 4 oz49% off
Retail price: $27.98
Our price: $14.26Ships within 24 hours




YAY!!!! they have them both for you to order and they also have Femparin and the regular vitex


CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
Rating:
Unit count: 60 Capsules35% off
Retail price: $17.99
Our price: $11.69
Too low to show:
See price in cartShips within 24 hours


CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 30 Capsules
Unit count: 30 Capsules35% off
Retail price: $10.49
Our price: $6.82
Too low to show:
See price in cartShips within 24 hours


----------



## muncho

My photos did not come out well , something wrong with camera i think

no pics of diwali...awww


----------



## frogger3240

I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...

Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....

Ok be back later..... :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Also ladies look
> 
> Vitacost.com will ship to 44 different countries, including canada, US, Australia, and many more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK :happydance: Sam I found the Soy, progesterone cream and the femaprin & regular vitex on the vitacost.com website you can order it there...woohoo!!!!!
> 
> 
> CompareNatrol Soy Isoflavones -- 120 Capsules
> Rating:
> Unit count: 120 Capsules48% off
> Retail price: $16.49
> Our price: $8.47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompareSource Naturals Natural Progesterone Cream -- 4 oz
> Rating:
> Unit count: 4 oz49% off
> Retail price: $27.98
> Our price: $14.26Ships within 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! they have them both for you to order and they also have Femparin and the regular vitex
> 
> 
> CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
> Rating:
> Unit count: 60 Capsules35% off
> Retail price: $17.99
> Our price: $11.69
> Too low to show:
> See price in cartShips within 24 hours
> 
> 
> CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 30 Capsules
> Unit count: 30 Capsules35% off
> Retail price: $10.49
> Our price: $6.82
> Too low to show:
> See price in cartShips within 24 hours


aww thanks Patty
you're a star!!
gonna have to get some cash together and get some ordered for nov cycle.xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam have you seen this site there is all sorts of ideas on there
> 
> https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/catalog/Footprint_Jewellery-58-1.html
> 
> i absolutely love this website, those are so beautiful Lindsey,
> i would love something like this but i have severe allergies and can only wear gold.
> 
> this is what i am saving up for to get Lilly-Maye from the same website
> 
> View attachment 41694
> 
> 
> View attachment 41695
> 
> 
> View attachment 41696
> 
> 
> 
> they are garden ornaments for when i do her special garden,xxxxClick to expand...

 they are beautiful i saw a snowglobe like that on ebay last night


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:

i do :)
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profile


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:
> 
> i do :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profileClick to expand...

Lindsey I added ya on facebook....thanks  :flower:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Sorry just been peeling veggies for roast dinner. I'm just gonna bob upstairs to do some ironing. I'm gonna transfer you all to the laptop so I can take you with me lol. Be offline for a second but wont be long. See you in a min. x x

yummy that sounds good what your cooking today...I love roast with veggies.....are you slow cooking it?...


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Also look Doodar the Femaprin has Vitamin B6 in
> Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCI) 100 mg 5000%
> 
> Nature's Way, Femaprin Vitex Extract, 60 Capsules
> SRP: $17.99
> Our price: $11.69 4 for $45.59 12 for $133.27
> Savings of: $6.30 (35.00 %)
> (36 reviews )
> In Stock : Yes
> https://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Way-Femaprin-Vitex-Extract-60-Capsules/1945?at=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
> You Saved 35%
> Retail price: $17.99
> Our price: $11.59
> Quantity:1
> https://www.vitacost.com/LandingPag...60-Capsules&action=add&Quantity=1&Frequency=0
> 
> 
> Femaprin Vitex Extract by Nature's Way
> More from Nature's Way
> (4 Customer Reviews) | Write a Review
> Item# 3553
> Size Availability Price Qty
> 30 Caps Usually ships within 5 to 7 days $10.49
> $7.23 (31% off)
> 60 Caps In Stock $17.99
> $11.69 (35% off)
> https://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=3553
> 
> 
> Nature's Way Femaprin, Vitex Extract, Capsules 60 ea
> 
> everyday free shipping
> drugstore.com dollars
> Spend $35 on Natural products and get a free sample bag!
> visit: Nature's Way Store
> https://www.drugstore.com/qxp69616_332828_sespider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulates Menstrual Cycle*
> 
> Fortified with Vitamin B-6
> Once Daily Dosage
> Standardized to 0.6% Agnosides
> Femaprin is the most widely used supplement for balancing a woman's monthly cycle and for the avoidance of periodic discomforts.* Trusted for over 40 years by European health practitioners, Femaprin's unique formula combines clinically proven standardized Vitex (Chaste Tree) extract with Vitamin B-6 to help alleviate the bloating, breast tenderness and mood changes associated with premenstrual syndrome (PMS).*
> 
> Wow thanks Patty. It's good to see that it has helped so many people. I am going to look into it and see if we can purchase it here in the uk. Thanks for all the links. Where would we be without you. I suffer from polycycstic ovaries also and one of my main symptoms other than the cysts of course was the excess hair and since stopping my medication because you can't take it whilst ttc. The hair has come back ten fold and it's horrible I hate it. I just wondered if you knew of anything ie: natural products that I could take that would help with the hair problem and obviously safe to take whilst ttc. Sorry sam I don't mean to change the subject and take away from what you are trying to achieve. Love to you all. xxxClick to expand...

Hi hun, I will try and find you the right information on what you need to take for the excess hair....be back going to search now for ya....  :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:
> 
> i do :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profileClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey I added ya on facebook....thanks  :flower:Click to expand...

accepteds you:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Also look Doodar the Femaprin has Vitamin B6 in
> Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCI) 100 mg 5000%
> 
> Nature's Way, Femaprin Vitex Extract, 60 Capsules
> SRP: $17.99
> Our price: $11.69 4 for $45.59 12 for $133.27
> Savings of: $6.30 (35.00 %)
> (36 reviews )
> In Stock : Yes
> https://www.iherb.com/Nature-s-Way-Femaprin-Vitex-Extract-60-Capsules/1945?at=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
> You Saved 35%
> Retail price: $17.99
> Our price: $11.59
> Quantity:1
> https://www.vitacost.com/LandingPag...60-Capsules&action=add&Quantity=1&Frequency=0
> 
> 
> Femaprin Vitex Extract by Nature's Way
> More from Nature's Way
> (4 Customer Reviews) | Write a Review
> Item# 3553
> Size Availability Price Qty
> 30 Caps Usually ships within 5 to 7 days $10.49
> $7.23 (31% off)
> 60 Caps In Stock $17.99
> $11.69 (35% off)
> https://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=3553
> 
> 
> Nature's Way Femaprin, Vitex Extract, Capsules 60 ea
> 
> everyday free shipping
> drugstore.com dollars
> Spend $35 on Natural products and get a free sample bag!
> visit: Nature's Way Store
> https://www.drugstore.com/qxp69616_332828_sespider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulates Menstrual Cycle*
> 
> Fortified with Vitamin B-6
> Once Daily Dosage
> Standardized to 0.6% Agnosides
> Femaprin is the most widely used supplement for balancing a woman's monthly cycle and for the avoidance of periodic discomforts.* Trusted for over 40 years by European health practitioners, Femaprin's unique formula combines clinically proven standardized Vitex (Chaste Tree) extract with Vitamin B-6 to help alleviate the bloating, breast tenderness and mood changes associated with premenstrual syndrome (PMS).*
> 
> Wow thanks Patty. It's good to see that it has helped so many people. I am going to look into it and see if we can purchase it here in the uk. Thanks for all the links. Where would we be without you. I suffer from polycycstic ovaries also and one of my main symptoms other than the cysts of course was the excess hair and since stopping my medication because you can't take it whilst ttc. The hair has come back ten fold and it's horrible I hate it. I just wondered if you knew of anything ie: natural products that I could take that would help with the hair problem and obviously safe to take whilst ttc. Sorry sam I don't mean to change the subject and take away from what you are trying to achieve. Love to you all. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, I will try and find you the right information on what you need to take for the excess hair....be back going to search now for ya....  :winkwink:Click to expand...


ok here is some information for you to look at hope it helps...

https://www.soulcysters.net/dci-d-chiro-inositol-wow-part-iii-292143/

https://www.soulcysters.net/self-treatmen-otc-herbal-anyone-have-success-237072/

https://www.soulcysters.net/testost...l-dealing-w-hair-growth-loss-could-why-40093/

https://www.soulcysters.net/natural-remedies-ask-doctor-about-polycystic-ovarian-syndrome-159290/

https://www.soulcysters.net/best-teen-treatment-167861/



there is more just let me know when your done going through these and I will add more for you to look through...hope these will help you... :winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:
> 
> i do :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profileClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey I added ya on facebook....thanks  :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> accepteds you:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup:

Lindsey one thing please....no one in my family knows of me TTC so please don't say anything on there about it please...thanks for understanding... :winkwink::shhh:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Also ladies look
> 
> Vitacost.com will ship to 44 different countries, including canada, US, Australia, and many more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK :happydance: Sam I found the Soy, progesterone cream and the femaprin & regular vitex on the vitacost.com website you can order it there...woohoo!!!!!
> 
> 
> CompareNatrol Soy Isoflavones -- 120 Capsules
> Rating:
> Unit count: 120 Capsules48% off
> Retail price: $16.49
> Our price: $8.47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CompareSource Naturals Natural Progesterone Cream -- 4 oz
> Rating:
> Unit count: 4 oz49% off
> Retail price: $27.98
> Our price: $14.26Ships within 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! they have them both for you to order and they also have Femparin and the regular vitex
> 
> 
> CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 60 Capsules
> Rating:
> Unit count: 60 Capsules35% off
> Retail price: $17.99
> Our price: $11.69
> Too low to show:
> See price in cartShips within 24 hours
> 
> 
> CompareNature's Way Femaprin -- 30 Capsules
> Unit count: 30 Capsules35% off
> Retail price: $10.49
> Our price: $6.82
> Too low to show:
> See price in cartShips within 24 hours
> 
> 
> aww thanks Patty
> you're a star!!
> gonna have to get some cash together and get some ordered for nov cycle.xxxxxClick to expand...

your very welcome Sam..... glad that you will be ordering some of it...hope it helps ya...  :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:
> 
> i do :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profileClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey I added ya on facebook....thanks  :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> accepteds you:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey one thing please....no one in my family knows of me TTC so please don't say anything on there about it please...thanks for understanding... :winkwink::shhh:Click to expand...

same for me lol so we will both keeps :-$:-$:-$


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> I will be back online in a little while my husband is wanting the computer to do his farmtown and farmwille on facebook...
> 
> Do any of you have facebook?...if so I would love for us to connect with each other on that if you all would like....
> 
> Ok be back later..... :thumbup:
> 
> i do :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=654664517&ref=profileClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey I added ya on facebook....thanks  :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> accepteds you:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsey one thing please....no one in my family knows of me TTC so please don't say anything on there about it please...thanks for understanding... :winkwink::shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> same for me lol so we will both keeps :-$:-$:-$Click to expand...


:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> *girls
> you must not attemt to perform this 9 knot cord spell or any others off your own back until you have enough experience. We traditionally have to follow a year and a days training before we spellcast as there is so much to learn and you should be initiated to practice the craft.* XXX
> 
> oops! sorry sam I shouldn't have posted that....sorry  :dohh:Click to expand...

no its good that you all have the info just wanted to tell you all that was all, i will be posting a link to a school that teaches wicca for free, you have an option to sign up for more in depth such as herbs like myself, or the free one will suffice till you gain some experience.xxxx[/QUOTE]



https://i527.photobucket.com/albums/cc359/Jaradamo12/a.jpg
Hey Ladies,

Ok who is going to start the wicca classes? I'm so excited about signing up to it...I can't wait... ok I'm going to post everyone that is taking the wicca class so that way we know and can help each other if we have problems with any of it...we are here to support each other through this to....

***Wiccan Class List***
1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
2.) ______________________________
3.)_______________________________
4.)_______________________________
5.)_______________________________
6.)_______________________________
7.)_______________________________


woohoo!!!! I'm soooooo excited about this......  :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

ok ladies another thing also....the Santa Circut sign up below if you would like to join it....the cut off date for you to have your gift purschased and mailed out by December 1st or if you all feel that it should be different please let me know and we can change it....Also, we need a name for it and keeping it in the Wicca theme...so any suggestions would be great so that we can get that named and we all can get signed up and decide on if its a gift or a christmas ornament plus card and we all can discuss the amount that we all would like to have the gifts set at.... I love christmas its wonderful and I'm so glad that I get to share it with you all....you all are wonderful and beautiful ladies here thanks for being here with us....


 ***Name for the Santa Circut*** 
1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
2.)__________________
3.)__________________
4.)__________________
5.)__________________
6.)__________________
7.)__________________
8.)__________________
9.)__________________
10.)_________________


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: there, I was wondering if I could possibly join this thread/team too ... been a bnb member for some time and part of another thread/team, but would love to have a spell done if possible by Sam... needing some extra sticky vibes ... 1st fs appt this coming thurs and would much rather conceive without the added help of fs if poss ... maybe a spell would do just that! 

LM xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> ok ladies another thing also....the Santa Circut sign up below if you would like to join it....the cut off date for you to have your gift purschased and mailed out by December 1st or if you all feel that it should be different please let me know and we can change it....Also, we need a name for it and keeping it in the Wicca theme...so any suggestions would be great so that we can get that named and we all can get signed up and decide on if its a gift or a christmas ornament plus card and we all can discuss the amount that we all would like to have the gifts set at.... I love christmas its wonderful and I'm so glad that I get to share it with you all....you all are wonderful and beautiful ladies here thanks for being here with us....
> 
> 
> ***Name for the Santa Circut***
> 1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
> 2.)__________________
> 3.)__________________
> 4.)__________________
> 5.)__________________
> 6.)__________________
> 7.)__________________
> 8.)__________________
> 9.)__________________
> 10.)_________________

id like to but cant afford to much due to the wedding but put my name down:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: there, I was wondering if I could possibly join this thread/team too ... been a bnb member for some time and part of another thread/team, but would love to have a spell done if possible by Sam... needing some extra sticky vibes ... 1st fs appt this coming thurs and would much rather conceive without the added help of fs if poss ... maybe a spell would do just that!
> 
> LM xx

hiya welcome to the team:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies another thing also....the Santa Circut sign up below if you would like to join it....the cut off date for you to have your gift purschased and mailed out by December 1st or if you all feel that it should be different please let me know and we can change it....Also, we need a name for it and keeping it in the Wicca theme...so any suggestions would be great so that we can get that named and we all can get signed up and decide on if its a gift or a christmas ornament plus card and we all can discuss the amount that we all would like to have the gifts set at.... I love christmas its wonderful and I'm so glad that I get to share it with you all....you all are wonderful and beautiful ladies here thanks for being here with us....
> 
> 
> ***Name for the Santa Circut***
> 1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
> 2.)__________________
> 3.)__________________
> 4.)__________________
> 5.)__________________
> 6.)__________________
> 7.)__________________
> 8.)__________________
> 9.)__________________
> 10.)_________________
> 
> 
> id like to but cant afford to much due to the wedding but put my name down:thumbup:Click to expand...


yay!!! Lindsey.... :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


 ***Name for the Santa Circut*** 
1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
2.) Lindseyanne
3.)__________________
4.)__________________
5.)__________________
6.)__________________
7.)__________________
8.)__________________
9.)__________________
10.)_________________


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yay!!! Lindsey.... :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> 
> ***Name for the Santa Circut***
> 1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
> 2.) Lindseyanne
> 3.)__________________
> 4.)__________________
> 5.)__________________
> 6.)__________________
> 7.)__________________
> 8.)__________________
> 9.)__________________
> 10.)_________________

i'll put my name down,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!! Lindsey.... :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> 
> ***Name for the Santa Circut***
> 1.) Frogger3240 (Patty)
> 2.) Lindseyanne
> 3.) Hedgewitch (Sam)
> 4.)__________________
> 5.)__________________
> 6.)__________________
> 7.)__________________
> 8.)__________________
> 9.)__________________
> 10.)_________________
> 
> 
> i'll put my name down,xxxClick to expand...



YAY!!! Sam so glad you joined with us....... :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam would this be a tag for me if I do the wiccan school if it is I'm going to add this to my siggy I love it...

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n157/caladur/Goddess/ameriwiccan1.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

yes it would,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

look I'm looking at wiccan stuff and look what I have found....
https://i454.photobucket.com/albums/qq266/zinkina/wiccan.gif

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd289/alphabits2003/blinkies2/wiccan.gif

https://i719.photobucket.com/albums/ww196/mistytaurus/WiccanFishSticker5930.jpg
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w84/tanorexic27/wiccan201000.jpg
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l105/Baset_Jr/Wiccan/Wiccan_Name.gif
https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r141/littlewhiskeygirl1974/wiccans.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> yes it would,xxx

oh cool.....  :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam may I ask how much it costs to do the herbs class?...


----------



## hedgewitch

they're cool,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

https://i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/Kymba_bucket/PaganTitleImage.jpg


so is that what the corners of this mean....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> they're cool,xxx


sam I have more to show you I just love looking at them I will share when I get back My husband wants the computer to do the farmtown and farmville..so I will be back shortly....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p396/catlover63_2008/goodnight_friends_cat_dog.jpg


https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/faye00701/Sweetestdream.jpg


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Goodnight Lindsey,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> How you doing today Sam? You sound a bit down in the dumps hun are you ok? :kiss:

i'm ok thanks Vicky, just one of those days,how are you sweet?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> they're cool,xxx
> 
> 
> sam I have more to show you I just love looking at them I will share when I get back My husband wants the computer to do the farmtown and farmville..so I will be back shortly....Click to expand...

hey Patty
just finished casting. here is who i included


*acbieri91904
camocutie
mrs n
obe*

affirmations for

*frogger
Tulip
Doodar
Lindsey
kissy
twinkle
wannab
manda
fluffyblue
RchlSmly
littlehush
littleaurora
babytots
Muncho
oddsocks
mrs clegg
nicolatmn
scorpiodragon
megg
ald
mummymagic*

xxxx
if i have missed anyone please get in touch asap i have no details for some of you who have asked for castings.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Ok I'm off to bed all. Night, Goddess Bless. :hugs:


Blessed Be Vicky,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> https://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p396/catlover63_2008/goodnight_friends_cat_dog.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/faye00701/Sweetestdream.jpg

Good Night Lindsey...hope you have a great night sleep... :sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Thanks for the links patty I'm just going to read through them now. x x

your welcome hun....  :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Read through the links patty. I dont think there is anything you can take whilst ttc. I was on the spiro but had to stop as you can't get pregnant whilst taking it. I have read up on the saw palmetto before too and you can't take that whilst ttc. Never mind eh will just have to put up with it until I have my baby, then I can go back on the meds. Thank you so much anyway for looking into it for me I really do appreciate it hun.:kiss:

your welcome hun.... :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Ok I'm off to bed all. Night, Goddess Bless. :hugs:

have a good night sleep hun...talk to you tomorrow... :sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> they're cool,xxx
> 
> 
> sam I have more to show you I just love looking at them I will share when I get back My husband wants the computer to do the farmtown and farmville..so I will be back shortly....Click to expand...
> 
> hey Patty
> just finished casting. here is who i included
> 
> 
> *acbieri91904
> camocutie
> mrs n
> obe*
> 
> affirmations for
> 
> *frogger
> Tulip
> Doodar
> Lindsey
> kissy
> twinkle
> wannab
> manda
> fluffyblue
> RchlSmly
> littlehush
> littleaurora
> babytots
> Muncho
> oddsocks
> mrs clegg
> nicolatmn
> scorpiodragon
> megg
> ald
> mummymagic*
> 
> xxxx
> if i have missed anyone please get in touch asap i have no details for some of you who have asked for castings.xxxxClick to expand...



Sam what time did you do these castings and affirmations?


----------



## hedgewitch

midnight,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> midnight,xxx

so its 19th octo 2009 12:00am


----------



## frogger3240

sam so what do I have to do to get ready to do the wicca school?...I know you might be busy and don't mean to bug ya about it I'm sure your really tired as you just casted alot tonight...I'm just excited about starting it you know?...Does it cost alot to do the herbs course?


----------



## frogger3240

well its 9:23pm my time so I guess i'm going to head to bed now...hope all of you have a wonderful night tonight and get lots of good sleep...talk to you all tomorrow ... :hugs::sleep::flower::thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

good morning ladies,

how are you all doing?...did you all get a good night sleep last night?...well its 6:50am and I'm getting ready to head out the door to work....ugh I don't want to go at all I just feel so drained today...hopefully I will get more energy today...hope you all have a great day today... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies hope all are well today:)


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all

I am usually such an up beat person always striving to see the good in everything/every one. I always have something to be thankful for

but today.....

I am just so tired and upset today. I want to be pregnant so much. And I know we all share that goal so you know how desperate I feel. 
I think I got my ovulation dates wrong and I just cant remember if we made love on the right days. Altho we have a wonderful sexual relationship, and we have sex throughout the whole month I cant help but think ...did we do in on O day? lol. 
Then on the other hand I am convinced we are out because I had a UTI. I am so Feckin confused and I feel so out of control.

I want a baby so badly. I feel like I let my OH down every month. I remember seeing his face when I told him I was pregnant. Then his face when I told him that I miscarried. It haunts me! I know how desperate he is for us to have a baby. I had to beg him last time not to tell his parents at 5 odd weeks! lol Im so glad he didnt!!

Thanks for giving me the space to vent my feelings....you guys rock xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon ladies hope all are well today:)

Hey Lindsey how are you doing today? Gosh I didn't want to even get out of bed this morning I really just feel like I'm dragging so much these past few days and it could be also coming from my menstrual cycle because I know I sure was bleeding heavy so that could be why I'm dragging today..so what all do you have planned today hun?...I'm on my lunch break I would talk more but I'm going to have to get back to work..I will be back online when I get home from work this afternoon...


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hi all
> 
> I am usually such an up beat person always striving to see the good in everything/every one. I always have something to be thankful for
> 
> but today.....
> 
> I am just so tired and upset today. I want to be pregnant so much. And I know we all share that goal so you know how desperate I feel.
> I think I got my ovulation dates wrong and I just cant remember if we made love on the right days. Altho we have a wonderful sexual relationship, and we have sex throughout the whole month I cant help but think ...did we do in on O day? lol.
> Then on the other hand I am convinced we are out because I had a UTI. I am so Feckin confused and I feel so out of control.
> 
> I want a baby so badly. I feel like I let my OH down every month. I remember seeing his face when I told him I was pregnant. Then his face when I told him that I miscarried. It haunts me! I know how desperate he is for us to have a baby. I had to beg him last time not to tell his parents at 5 odd weeks! lol Im so glad he didnt!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me the space to vent my feelings....you guys rock xx

Awww hun I completely feel what you feel my heart is hoping that you was able to catch that egg this cycle I know its so frustrating and you feel like you let your husband down but please don't think like that I know its hard not to but really think that the pregnancy will happen in divine timing it will and I'm sure all of us here with Sam's wonderful help with the fertility spells its going to happen for all of us here that's one good thing about this group its where we all can share our vents and frustrations and everyone here will be supportive and not judge you for any bad feelings or anything...we all have to hold our heads up high and stay strong that's just like me right now I just feel so down like its never going to happen for me again to beable to get my BFP and go through that wonderful feeling of caring the baby or babies and then delivering I to feel so let down also every month but its like Sam has given me Hope and so now I have to be strong and hold my head up strong and have faith in the Goddess...this group is very very important to me it helps me get by each and every day a little easier..Just know that you can always come to the group and know that your being supported through everything...we all do care about you and we all will help you through everything hun..And also the sperm can live I think up to 72 hours so if you say your sex relationship is good then hopefully with sam's fertility spell you may still have caught that egg this cycle but if not its going to be ok just know you have the spell now on your side and you have the UTI clearing up so the next cycle should be a great chance for you to get your BFP...Hope this helps in some way..talk to you soon..


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies hope all are well today:)
> 
> Hey Lindsey how are you doing today? Gosh I didn't want to even get out of bed this morning I really just feel like I'm dragging so much these past few days and it could be also coming from my menstrual cycle because I know I sure was bleeding heavy so that could be why I'm dragging today..so what all do you have planned today hun?...I'm on my lunch break I would talk more but I'm going to have to get back to work..I will be back online when I get home from work this afternoon...Click to expand...

im v pissed off flipping wedding and everything is just arghhhh


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies hope all are well today:)
> 
> Hey Lindsey how are you doing today? Gosh I didn't want to even get out of bed this morning I really just feel like I'm dragging so much these past few days and it could be also coming from my menstrual cycle because I know I sure was bleeding heavy so that could be why I'm dragging today..so what all do you have planned today hun?...I'm on my lunch break I would talk more but I'm going to have to get back to work..I will be back online when I get home from work this afternoon...Click to expand...
> 
> im v pissed off flipping wedding and everything is just arghhhhClick to expand...

Awww Lindsey what's wrong hun you can share it here with us and we will help you...I will check back online when I get home my lunchbreak is almost over but know I will be back to talk about it ok...its all going to be ok...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies hope all are well today:)
> 
> Hey Lindsey how are you doing today? Gosh I didn't want to even get out of bed this morning I really just feel like I'm dragging so much these past few days and it could be also coming from my menstrual cycle because I know I sure was bleeding heavy so that could be why I'm dragging today..so what all do you have planned today hun?...I'm on my lunch break I would talk more but I'm going to have to get back to work..I will be back online when I get home from work this afternoon...Click to expand...
> 
> im v pissed off flipping wedding and everything is just arghhhhClick to expand...
> 
> Awww Lindsey what's wrong hun you can share it here with us and we will help you...I will check back online when I get home my lunchbreak is almost over but know I will be back to talk about it ok...its all going to be ok...Click to expand...

ben stupid language barrier means he takes things the wrong way now my future mil prob hates me


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening everyone!

Apols Ive not been around - hectic day at work, and only just had dinner (curry yum!)

lindseyanne ... sorry to hear you are having a stressful day ... :hugs: x

Sam ... what do you need to know to cast for me x


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Apols Ive not been around - hectic day at work, and only just had dinner (curry yum!)
> 
> lindseyanne ... sorry to hear you are having a stressful day ... :hugs: x
> 
> Sam ... what do you need to know to cast for me x

Hi Mermaid
need yours and OH first names, cycle dates and email address, i am casting again tonight so if you get details to me before 11pm i will include you in that one,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hi all
> 
> I am usually such an up beat person always striving to see the good in everything/every one. I always have something to be thankful for
> 
> but today.....
> 
> I am just so tired and upset today. I want to be pregnant so much. And I know we all share that goal so you know how desperate I feel.
> I think I got my ovulation dates wrong and I just cant remember if we made love on the right days. Altho we have a wonderful sexual relationship, and we have sex throughout the whole month I cant help but think ...did we do in on O day? lol.
> Then on the other hand I am convinced we are out because I had a UTI. I am so Feckin confused and I feel so out of control.
> 
> I want a baby so badly. I feel like I let my OH down every month. I remember seeing his face when I told him I was pregnant. Then his face when I told him that I miscarried. It haunts me! I know how desperate he is for us to have a baby. I had to beg him last time not to tell his parents at 5 odd weeks! lol Im so glad he didnt!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me the space to vent my feelings....you guys rock xx

know exactly how you feel rebecca, sorry your feeling down,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

*Mrs n
acbieri91904 

been trying to mail you the spell but email addresses coming back as a permanent failure can you get back to me so i can send them over, thanks, xxx*


----------



## hedgewitch

Merry Meet Little mermaid
got your details and will be casting later, 
do i detect a spiritual nature? 
Blessed Be
xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello I would love to be a member here! I am in desperate need of a fertility spell that includes loads of sticky dust please. Let me know just what I need to do. Thank you oh so much!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks Sam, much appreciated (so excited too)! 

Yes, I have a spiritual belief ... open to all that is out there (so to spk). xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Thanks Sam, much appreciated (so excited too)!
> 
> Yes, I have a spiritual belief ... open to all that is out there (so to spk). xx

i thought as much with you using Love and Light,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello I would love to be a member here! I am in desperate need of a fertility spell that includes loads of sticky dust please. Let me know just what I need to do. Thank you oh so much!

Merry Meet Csunshine
all i need from you is your and dh first names, your cycle dates if possible and your email address to send you the spell. send over by pm if you like. i will be doing a casting tonight at midnight so if you have your details to me by 11pm i will include you in that one,
Blessed Be
sam
xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello I would love to be a member here! I am in desperate need of a fertility spell that includes loads of sticky dust please. Let me know just what I need to do. Thank you oh so much!
> 
> Merry Meet Csunshine
> all i need from you is your and dh first names, your cycle dates if possible and your email address to send you the spell. send over by pm if you like. i will be doing a casting tonight at midnight so if you have your details to me by 11pm i will include you in that one,
> Blessed Be
> sam
> xxxClick to expand...

I sent my info over via pm I don't remember if I told you my cycle legnth? It's normally about 27-28 days.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,
how are you all doing?..well I'm finally home from work its 5:56pm my time so I'm just resting and trying to wind down from work so thats why i'm sitting here before I start supper...so what all did you all do today?

Sam are you ok hun?...your really on my heart and I feel that your down....I'm here for you.... :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies,
> how are you all doing?..well I'm finally home from work its 5:56pm my time so I'm just resting and trying to wind down from work so thats why i'm sitting here before I start supper...so what all did you all do today?
> 
> Sam are you ok hun?...your really on my heart and I feel that your down....I'm here for you.... :hugs:

Thanks Patty, just not doing too good, i'm ok though,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies,
> how are you all doing?..well I'm finally home from work its 5:56pm my time so I'm just resting and trying to wind down from work so thats why i'm sitting here before I start supper...so what all did you all do today?
> 
> Sam are you ok hun?...your really on my heart and I feel that your down....I'm here for you.... :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Patty, just not doing too good, i'm ok though,xxxClick to expand...

I'm just worred about ya...I sent you a private message also... :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

frogger3240 ... hope you have a restful evening after your day at work :hugs2: xx

Sam ... sending you a sprinkling of healing :dust: hunni :hugs2: xx

Off to bed soon, its getting late, another hectic day ahead tomorrow ... sleep well everyone! xx


----------



## frogger3240

LittleMermaid said:


> frogger3240 ... hope you have a restful evening after your day at work :hugs2: xx
> 
> Sam ... sending you a sprinkling of healing :dust: hunni :hugs2: xx
> 
> Off to bed soon, its getting late, another hectic day ahead tomorrow ... sleep well everyone! xx


thanks so much hun....yep finally resting now...feels good..:thumbup: hope you have a great night sleep tonight...talk to you tomorrow..:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant sleep even tho i came to bed 2 hrs ago pd.ft hope your ok sam


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> frogger3240 ... hope you have a restful evening after your day at work :hugs2: xx
> 
> Sam ... sending you a sprinkling of healing :dust: hunni :hugs2: xx
> 
> Off to bed soon, its getting late, another hectic day ahead tomorrow ... sleep well everyone! xx

Goddess Bless Littlemermaid,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> cant sleep even tho i came to bed 2 hrs ago pd.ft hope your ok sam

thanks Lindsey, how are you today?xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> cant sleep even tho i came to bed 2 hrs ago pd.ft hope your ok sam
> 
> thanks Lindsey, how are you today?xxxxClick to expand...

im ok had a lil tiff earlyer but all sorted now been tryna work out when my next af is due and if its on time, last month it wasnt then its the 26th:happydance: majorly broody today everywher i look there is babies!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im ok had a lil tiff earlyer but all sorted now been tryna work out when my next af is due and if its on time, last month it wasnt then its the 26th:happydance: majorly broody today everywher i look there is babies!

yeah its awful isn't it, when everywhere you look there are pregnant women and babies and all you want is your own, it will come Lindsey, when the time is right, we can't hurry nature,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> cant sleep even tho i came to bed 2 hrs ago pd.ft hope your ok sam

I know I hate when that happens to me....I try and go to bed early but then can't sleep....hope your able to get some good rest tonight....  :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> I know I hate when that happens to me....I try and go to bed early but then can't sleep....hope your able to get some good rest tonight....  :hugs:

and you Lindsey, Blessed Be sweet,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies its 9:12 pm my time and I think i'm going to go and get some sleep I hope you all have a good night sleep tonight....night night :sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing today?...well I'm getting ready to head out the door again for another wonderful day at the job place.... :wacko: I will check in while I'm on my lunch break today...so what all do you all have planned today?...I will catch up with you all later today have a wonderful day today... sending you all a big hug and lots of babydust your way ladies...and also welcome to the new memebers if you would like to have your information added to the thread please let me know...


:hug::dust:


----------



## muncho

Hello everyone

hope you are all ok. 
Sam we did the spell on sunday, dh di not wnat to be in the room whilst i read the verse but other that that it was lovely
i do like ylan ylang,got it burning now!

Nothing new my end, due to Ov sometime this week.. got my new digitial OPK ..cant wait

speak to you all soon

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> hope you are all ok.
> Sam we did the spell on sunday, dh di not wnat to be in the room whilst i read the verse but other that that it was lovely
> i do like ylan ylang,got it burning now!
> 
> Nothing new my end, due to Ov sometime this week.. got my new digitial OPK ..cant wait
> 
> speak to you all soon
> 
> xxx

glad it all went well Manisha and yes Ylang Ylang does smell lovely doesn't it. really relaxing. if you need anything else just give me a shout, i will be happy to help.
hope you are well,
Blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

i already have a spell done guess u cant do me one?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just thought I'd pop over and see what everybody was doing. I am at work atm. The day is really dreary here and all I want is for the sun to shine. Hope you all are doing well! Will check back later.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi sam,
> 
> Did you see my question I posted last night about the stone? Sorry don't mean to mither. It's just that I'm ordering now hun. Hope your ok hun. Sending big hugs :hug:. Hope everyone else is ok too. x x x

no i didn't hun, so sorry i will go look now,xxx slapped hands for me lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Merry Meet Ladies,
> 
> 
> Sam how you doing hunny? Is tomorrow your next session?. If it is good luck hun. Will be thinking about you.:hugs:
> 
> Goodnight all, Goddess Bless. x x
> 
> Sam I am going to try and buy the things for the solitary spell tomorrow. I'm also going to try and buy one of the stones which do you think is the best. I was thinking the rose quartz. what do you think?
> 
> Speak to you all tomorrow. Night night x x

Hi hun
so sorry i missed this post, yes rose quartz is a wonderful stone to have,


Rose quartz is photosensitive and should _not_ be stored in direct sunlight, otherwise it can become dried out, cracked and faded.
 

To charge or to cleanse your rose quartz you can use water such as purified water or the water from a running stream. If you are cleansing or charging more than one rose quartz at a time in this way, be careful not to rub them together as they can get scratched or chipped.


Another good way to charge or cleanse your rose quartz is with the light from a full moon. Place it in direct moonlight overnight, either outdoors or on a windowsill.
xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> i already have a spell done guess u cant do me one?

Merry Meet Thatgirl
of course i can cast for you, all i need is yours and dh first names, your cycle dates and you email address so i can send the spell over. i am doing my last cast till the next moon phase tonight so if you have the details to me by 11pm i will include you in that casting,
Love and Light
Sam
xxx


----------



## muncho

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol

Thats so funny!!! today i came up with a fab way to tell my best friend! im going to give her a card asking if she will host my BABY Shower!!! i cant wait, she will fall off her chair..

saw lots of nice kiddy clothes too but too scared to buy :(


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## muncho

Doodar hope you have a good night

Sam how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

muncho said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol
> 
> Thats so funny!!! today i came up with a fab way to tell my best friend! im going to give her a card asking if she will host my BABY Shower!!! i cant wait, she will fall off her chair..
> 
> saw lots of nice kiddy clothes too but too scared to buy :(Click to expand...

ben is always buying little bits and hiding them :haha: first time ive brought anything tho doesnt feel wrong just being prepared lol


----------



## muncho

aww thats sweet. maybe i should join you xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Thank you very much hun. I'm going to order it now. I have a really good feeling about this month. Also does the ribbon or cord have to be of a certain kind or length? and could I also incorporate certain parts of the other spell into the solitary one ie: the essential oils. Sorry for all the questions hun. x x
> 
> Well I'm off out tonight girls so I wont be on here, but will be thinking about you all. I'm going for a slap up meal and I intend to pig out lol. No alcohol though, infact I am driving. Not a drop of alcohol has passed my lips for 5 weeks since ttc. How good am I lol. Take Care ladies. Will try and pop on to say goodnight but if I dont get the chance to will speak to you tomorrow. x x

Vicky, i hope you enjoy your night, stuff your tum for me too lol.
yes you can incorporate them as long as the correspondances match. also the cord could do with being about 18inches long. no particular type as long as it hasn't been used for anything else. don't worry about asking me questions as i will always answer, just sorry i missed your earlier post.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Doodar hope you have a good night
> 
> Sam how are you?

Hi Manisha
not too good i'm afraid, just in a rough place, had my counselling this morning amnd it has left me shattered emotionally but apparently thats good??? progress is the name destroying my mental health is given lol, i'll be ga ga by christmas lol.
how are you hun? its raining here really hard, has been since yesterday, was Diwali fun?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ben is always buying little bits and hiding them :haha: first time ive brought anything tho doesnt feel wrong just being prepared lol

aww thats lovely Lindsey, gosh i've got loads of baby stuff, never realised i had bought so much lol, all still got the price tags on and everything.
one day you will have your little baby to wear everything you have bought. oooh i'm so excited for you,xxx


----------



## muncho

hedgewitch said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Doodar hope you have a good night
> 
> Sam how are you?
> 
> Hi Manisha
> not too good i'm afraid, just in a rough place, had my counselling this morning amnd it has left me shattered emotionally but apparently thats good??? progress is the name destroying my mental health is given lol, i'll be ga ga by christmas lol.
> how are you hun? its raining here really hard, has been since yesterday, was Diwali fun?xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Sam

Sorry to hear that you feel this way BUT PMA 
1) its V V V good that you went for councelling . 1st step to dealing with the situation
2) being shattered means you were able to vent your anger/frustration or whatever you felt
3)Im sure you have heard it but by xmas you will be able to deal with it aot better

Listen to me, im not qualified to give you any advice maybe i should give up my day job:) 

i hope you feel better in the morning :)

Diwali was great, came and went :( weather fine here no rain...

We went to wales for our anniversary. I absolutely loved it. would love to go again bar the flaming weather :)


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Doodar hope you have a good night
> 
> Sam how are you?
> 
> Hi Manisha
> not too good i'm afraid, just in a rough place, had my counselling this morning amnd it has left me shattered emotionally but apparently thats good??? progress is the name destroying my mental health is given lol, i'll be ga ga by christmas lol.
> how are you hun? its raining here really hard, has been since yesterday, was Diwali fun?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Sam
> 
> Sorry to hear that you feel this way BUT PMA
> 1) its V V V good that you went for councelling . 1st step to dealing with the situation
> 2) being shattered means you were able to vent your anger/frustration or whatever you felt
> 3)Im sure you have heard it but by xmas you will be able to deal with it aot better
> 
> Listen to me, im not qualified to give you any advice maybe i should give up my day job:)
> 
> i hope you feel better in the morning :)
> 
> Diwali was great, came and went :( weather fine here no rain...
> 
> We went to wales for our anniversary. I absolutely loved it. would love to go again bar the flaming weather :)Click to expand...

whereabouts in Wales did you go?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben is always buying little bits and hiding them :haha: first time ive brought anything tho doesnt feel wrong just being prepared lol
> 
> aww thats lovely Lindsey, gosh i've got loads of baby stuff, never realised i had bought so much lol, all still got the price tags on and everything.
> one day you will have your little baby to wear everything you have bought. oooh i'm so excited for you,xxxClick to expand...

we have a bag full f it now lol when we have an argument hes goes up town it used to be flowers he came back with but now its baby clothes:haha:


----------



## ThatGirl

hedgewitch said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> i already have a spell done guess u cant do me one?
> 
> Merry Meet Thatgirl
> of course i can cast for you, all i need is yours and dh first names, your cycle dates and you email address so i can send the spell over. i am doing my last cast till the next moon phase tonight so if you have the details to me by 11pm i will include you in that casting,
> Love and Light
> Sam
> xxxClick to expand...

oh thanks hunny
Hannah and Mark
jan 22 implant out ovulated before af arrived
march 6
april 16
may 17 - pregnant miscarriage
10 august misscarrige cycle
4th october af

we had a baby boy spell casted by mia on ebay x we'd love a little boy, i have a bicornuate uterus :(
thanks again hunny x
email [email protected]


----------



## ThatGirl

can i join this forum then please :) x


----------



## Lisahope

Hi Sam, is it possible for you to pm me as I do not have enough posts to pm you and I would be eternally grateful if you could include me in your next spell...Thanks so much!


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> can i join this forum then please :) x

of course you can, all welcome here,xxxx


----------



## ThatGirl

yay :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:
 



Attached Files:







pms.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hedgewitch

Lisahope said:


> Hi Sam, is it possible for you to pm me as I do not have enough posts to pm you and I would be eternally grateful if you could include me in your next spell...Thanks so much!

hey lisa
i have posted you a visitor message as it wouldn't allow me to pm you either,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:

lol my dh found that highly amusing, xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

That was great!!! LOL I think during any given cycle I am at least all of them at one point or another. :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:
> 
> lol my dh found that highly amusing, xxxxClick to expand...

so did ben and my dad im not even pmting why are women not aloud to just simply be ina bad mood or having a bad day it has to be pmt


----------



## Lisahope

hedgewitch said:


> Lisahope said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sam, is it possible for you to pm me as I do not have enough posts to pm you and I would be eternally grateful if you could include me in your next spell...Thanks so much!
> 
> hey lisa
> i have posted you a visitor message as it wouldn't allow me to pm you either,xxxClick to expand...

Hi Sam, got your message and sent you an email. Thanks again for your help:hugs:xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> That was great!!! LOL I think during any given cycle I am at least all of them at one point or another. :haha:

lol yeah me too, i cast for you last night vickie, will send you over details of the spell soon, sorry its took me a while but been at grief counselling and stuff today, head a bit shredded,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:
> 
> lol my dh found that highly amusing, xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> so did ben and my dad im not even pmting why are women not aloud to just simply be ina bad mood or having a bad day it has to be pmtClick to expand...


come now Lindsey, you know we ALWAYS have pms!!!xxxxx:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

Lisahope said:


> Hi Sam, got your message and sent you an email. Thanks again for your help:hugs:xx

ok hun i will get on to that now,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:
> 
> lol my dh found that highly amusing, xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> so did ben and my dad im not even pmting why are women not aloud to just simply be ina bad mood or having a bad day it has to be pmtClick to expand...
> 
> 
> come now Lindsey, you know we ALWAYS have pms!!!xxxxx:dohh:Click to expand...

:-$:-$ they don't need to know that :haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, where is Patty today? has anyone heard from her? is she ok?xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, where is Patty today? has anyone heard from her? is she ok?xxxx

i think she was on ealyer today maybe her oh has the comp again for facebook


----------



## hedgewitch

yeah just wondered, haven't heard from her today was all,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> That was great!!! LOL I think during any given cycle I am at least all of them at one point or another. :haha:
> 
> lol yeah me too, i cast for you last night vickie, will send you over details of the spell soon, sorry its took me a while but been at grief counselling and stuff today, head a bit shredded,xxxxClick to expand...

I totally understand. Take your time it will be great when ever we get it! So sorry your feeling this way! Hope it all gets better!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

lindseyanne .... :rofl:ing at your pic ... that is hilarious! I showed my DH and he just said Id never say that about you (but I know he would be thinking it :rofl: bless him)

sam ... sending you some +++vibes+++ hunni! xx


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> hope you are all ok.
> Sam we did the spell on sunday, dh di not wnat to be in the room whilst i read the verse but other that that it was lovely
> i do like ylan ylang,got it burning now!
> 
> Nothing new my end, due to Ov sometime this week.. got my new digitial OPK ..cant wait
> 
> speak to you all soon
> 
> xxx

YAY!!! muncho that you did the spell....so glad for you......I can't wait to smell the ylang ylang and the vanilla oil together I have them but I can't wait to smell how its going to smell while me and my hubby are loving each other... :winkwink: thats great that you got a new digitial OPK....


----------



## frogger3240

ThatGirl said:


> i already have a spell done guess u cant do me one?

hi ThatGirl,
welcome to the group....so glad that your here with us ...:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies just thought I'd pop over and see what everybody was doing. I am at work atm. The day is really dreary here and all I want is for the sun to shine. Hope you all are doing well! Will check back later.


Hi Csunshine013, how are you doing?...welcome to the group...so glad that your here with us....:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol

Hey Lindsey,

I'm doing good...how are you doing?...aww that is so sweet to buy the baby outfit...you will have to take pictures of it to show us.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Merry Meet Ladies,
> 
> 
> Sam how you doing hunny? Is tomorrow your next session?. If it is good luck hun. Will be thinking about you.:hugs:
> 
> Goodnight all, Goddess Bless. x x
> 
> Sam I am going to try and buy the things for the solitary spell tomorrow. I'm also going to try and buy one of the stones which do you think is the best. I was thinking the rose quartz. what do you think?
> 
> Speak to you all tomorrow. Night night x x
> 
> Hi hun
> so sorry i missed this post, yes rose quartz is a wonderful stone to have,
> 
> 
> Rose quartz is photosensitive and should _not_ be stored in direct sunlight, otherwise it can become dried out, cracked and faded.
> 
> 
> To charge or to cleanse your rose quartz you can use water such as purified water or the water from a running stream. If you are cleansing or charging more than one rose quartz at a time in this way, be careful not to rub them together as they can get scratched or chipped.
> 
> 
> Another good way to charge or cleanse your rose quartz is with the light from a full moon. Place it in direct moonlight overnight, either outdoors or on a windowsill.
> xxxxxClick to expand...

oh wow...:thumbup:thanks Sam for sharing with us on charging and cleaning our stones.....


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol
> 
> Thats so funny!!! today i came up with a fab way to tell my best friend! im going to give her a card asking if she will host my BABY Shower!!! i cant wait, she will fall off her chair..
> 
> saw lots of nice kiddy clothes too but too scared to buy :(Click to expand...

that would be cool with telling her like that.....that is a neat idea.....


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Merry Meet Ladies,
> 
> 
> Sam how you doing hunny? Is tomorrow your next session?. If it is good luck hun. Will be thinking about you.:hugs:
> 
> Goodnight all, Goddess Bless. x x
> 
> Sam I am going to try and buy the things for the solitary spell tomorrow. I'm also going to try and buy one of the stones which do you think is the best. I was thinking the rose quartz. what do you think?
> 
> Speak to you all tomorrow. Night night x x
> 
> Hi hun
> so sorry i missed this post, yes rose quartz is a wonderful stone to have,
> 
> 
> Rose quartz is photosensitive and should _not_ be stored in direct sunlight, otherwise it can become dried out, cracked and faded.
> 
> 
> To charge or to cleanse your rose quartz you can use water such as purified water or the water from a running stream. If you are cleansing or charging more than one rose quartz at a time in this way, be careful not to rub them together as they can get scratched or chipped.
> 
> 
> Another good way to charge or cleanse your rose quartz is with the light from a full moon. Place it in direct moonlight overnight, either outdoors or on a windowsill.
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much hun. I'm going to order it now. I have a really good feeling about this month. Also does the ribbon or cord have to be of a certain kind or length? and could I also incorporate certain parts of the other spell into the solitary one ie: the essential oils. Sorry for all the questions hun. x x
> 
> Well I'm off out tonight girls so I wont be on here, but will be thinking about you all. I'm going for a slap up meal and I intend to pig out lol. No alcohol though, infact I am driving. Not a drop of alcohol has passed my lips for 5 weeks since ttc. How good am I lol. Take Care ladies. Will try and pop on to say goodnight but if I dont get the chance to will speak to you tomorrow. x xClick to expand...

Hey Doodar,
that is wonderful that you haven't had a drink girl in 5 weeks I'm very proud of you...that is awesome....:happydance: I'm so glad that your having a good feeling about this month its great to have a positive attitude for it to work...Hope you have a great time out tonight and hope your meal is wonderful....Hope your able to hun to be able to pop in and say good night to us...hope you have a wonderful night and good night incase your not able to get on here or if I miss ya when you do come back online...:sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies how are we all today?we just been bad and brought a baby outfit lol it was staring at me i had to buy it lol
> 
> Thats so funny!!! today i came up with a fab way to tell my best friend! im going to give her a card asking if she will host my BABY Shower!!! i cant wait, she will fall off her chair..
> 
> saw lots of nice kiddy clothes too but too scared to buy :(Click to expand...
> 
> ben is always buying little bits and hiding them :haha: first time ive brought anything tho doesnt feel wrong just being prepared lolClick to expand...

awww Lindsey that is so sweet that he is buying little bits to....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben is always buying little bits and hiding them :haha: first time ive brought anything tho doesnt feel wrong just being prepared lol
> 
> aww thats lovely Lindsey, gosh i've got loads of baby stuff, never realised i had bought so much lol, all still got the price tags on and everything.
> one day you will have your little baby to wear everything you have bought. oooh i'm so excited for you,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> we have a bag full f it now lol when we have an argument hes goes up town it used to be flowers he came back with but now its baby clothes:haha:Click to expand...

awwww......that is so sweet....


----------



## frogger3240

ThatGirl said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> i already have a spell done guess u cant do me one?
> 
> Merry Meet Thatgirl
> of course i can cast for you, all i need is yours and dh first names, your cycle dates and you email address so i can send the spell over. i am doing my last cast till the next moon phase tonight so if you have the details to me by 11pm i will include you in that casting,
> Love and Light
> Sam
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oh thanks hunny
> Hannah and Mark
> jan 22 implant out ovulated before af arrived
> march 6
> april 16
> may 17 - pregnant miscarriage
> 10 august misscarrige cycle
> 4th october af
> 
> we had a baby boy spell casted by mia on ebay x we'd love a little boy, i have a bicornuate uterus :(
> thanks again hunny x
> email [email protected]Click to expand...

I also had a fertility spell casted by Mia angel on ebay for Twins..... and then when I was searhing more through google for Mia thats when i found Sam and felt drawn to her...


----------



## hedgewitch

hey lisa
got all that and will be casting at midnight,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

i'm starving!! just thought i'd tell you guys as my dh doesn't listen!!xxx


----------



## frogger3240

ThatGirl said:


> can i join this forum then please :) x

ThatGirl, why yes you can join us here...were are so glad to have you join us...and if you want your information added to the first page just let me know and I will get it added...and again glad that your here with us and sending you lots of babydust your way also...
:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

oooohhh spooky, look what number my last post was 666!! thats twice i had that number this week. my temp the other day was 36.66.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Lisahope said:


> Hi Sam, is it possible for you to pm me as I do not have enough posts to pm you and I would be eternally grateful if you could include me in your next spell...Thanks so much!

Hi Lisahope,

How are you doing?...welcome to the group so glad that your here with us....if you want your information added to the first page please let me know...and again welcome and sending you lots of babydust your way...
:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:

I hate to say this but I like it.... its cute :winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> look at what my charming fiance posted on his facebook about me labeld pms fits him more this week then me:haha:
> 
> lol my dh found that highly amusing, xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> so did ben and my dad im not even pmting why are women not aloud to just simply be ina bad mood or having a bad day it has to be pmtClick to expand...
> 
> 
> come now Lindsey, you know we ALWAYS have pms!!!xxxxx:dohh:Click to expand...

yep thats so true.....always have pms!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

YEY Patty is here, where you been girl? been stalking you round BnB...... not really but have been wondering where you were. how was work? not too bad i hope. when your ready i got some updates for you from castings last night and night before,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, where is Patty today? has anyone heard from her? is she ok?xxxx

Hey Sam here I am .....sorry today has been hard for me with trying to get on here for my lunch break I had to talk to some of my co-workers about this halloween thing were doing at work friday night and then I only had like 10 to 15 minutes to get on here I just tried to read ....but anyways I'm here now just got home from work just a little while ago....how are you doing sam and everyone else?...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> i'm starving!! just thought i'd tell you guys as my dh doesn't listen!!xxx

have you eat? I think I'm going to fix hamburger steak plates tonight thats what I'm getting ready to do I just had to keep trying to decide what I'm wanting to fix....what did you have for supper?


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i'm starving!! just thought i'd tell you guys as my dh doesn't listen!!xxx
> 
> have you eat? I think I'm going to fix hamburger steak plates tonight thats what I'm getting ready to do I just had to keep trying to decide what I'm wanting to fix....what did you have for supper?Click to expand...

not eaten yet and i got to go bathe in a min so gonna be after i've cast now!!:growlmad: my tummy is not happy*stamps foot*!!
sounds nice that Patty,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> oooohhh spooky, look what number my last post was 666!! thats twice i had that number this week. my temp the other day was 36.66.xxx

oh wow sam that is spooky that the number was 666 I dont' like that number at all.....

YAY!!! I just looked at your chart and I'm sooooo happy that your temp went back up...woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so its looking good again.....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> YEY Patty is here, where you been girl? been stalking you round BnB...... not really but have been wondering where you were. how was work? not too bad i hope. when your ready i got some updates for you from castings last night and night before,xxx

its ok if you stalk me...I don't mind...lol.....:winkwink: my work day went good I just wished that I didnt' have to work but I know I have to you know.... I'm ready for the updates....send to me girl....lets get it updated ....woohoo!!!! :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> oooohhh spooky, look what number my last post was 666!! thats twice i had that number this week. my temp the other day was 36.66.xxx
> 
> oh wow sam that is spooky that the number was 666 I dont' like that number at all.....
> 
> YAY!!! I just looked at your chart and I'm sooooo happy that your temp went back up...woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so its looking good again.....Click to expand...

do you think? i still reckon AF is coming. ho hum, maybe next month.
yeah 666 is weird but it is actually lucky as is 13. the number of witches in a coven!!xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i'm starving!! just thought i'd tell you guys as my dh doesn't listen!!xxx
> 
> have you eat? I think I'm going to fix hamburger steak plates tonight thats what I'm getting ready to do I just had to keep trying to decide what I'm wanting to fix....what did you have for supper?Click to expand...
> 
> not eaten yet and i got to go bathe in a min so gonna be after i've cast now!!:growlmad: my tummy is not happy*stamps foot*!!
> sounds nice that Patty,xxxClick to expand...

girl you need to get something to eat before you take your bathe....you need to make your tummy happy...so get going and make it happy girl.......:winkwink:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Men have selective hearing dont they :rofl: Keep dropping the hints Sam he will get you something soon! 

Thanks for my spell, received, read and raring to go, just need to get my candles and ribbon tomorrow! :happydance:

:hi: frogger3240 ... steak plates sounds lovely! Hmmm and Ive my dinner already, making me peckish now!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> oooohhh spooky, look what number my last post was 666!! thats twice i had that number this week. my temp the other day was 36.66.xxx
> 
> oh wow sam that is spooky that the number was 666 I dont' like that number at all.....
> 
> YAY!!! I just looked at your chart and I'm sooooo happy that your temp went back up...woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so its looking good again.....Click to expand...
> 
> do you think? i still reckon AF is coming. ho hum, maybe next month.
> yeah 666 is weird but it is actually lucky as is 13. the number of witches in a coven!!xxxxClick to expand...

yes I think so hun it looks good just hope that it keeps staying high and hoping that AF doesn't show at all...

oh wow!!! gosh I didn't know that the 666 is a lucky number like the 13 see I'm learned something new today wow....cool....see now I'm not looking at it as being bad now....:winkwink:


----------



## LittleMermaid

temps are looking good, nice dip and then that rise today, keeping everything xd for you hunni!


----------



## hedgewitch

castings for last night

littlemermaid
Csunshine
cleeby

tonights castings

thatgirl
aclio
lisahope
butterfly
Thradia

affirmations for 
megg
mummymagic
ald
scorpiodragon
nicolatmn
mrs clegg
lindsey
wannab
oddsocks
muncho
babytots
frogger
doodar
little aurora
littlehush
fluffyblue
RchlSmly
manda
kissy
twinkle
acbieri
camocutie
mrs_n
obe
tulip
Bella's mamma

if anymore i shall update with Patty
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

phewww thats alot!! yeah been dropping hints for an hour but he's watching some world war thing so no joy!!
yup most things regarded as unlucky are actually good luck, they were changed by the church when paganism was ousted and the 9 million had their lives taken, The Burning Times!!xxxx

Bright Goddess of the Summerlands,
We shall meet and know
and remember and love them again,
remember the 9million
Blessed Be
xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> castings for last night
> 
> littlemermaid
> Csunshine
> cleeby
> 
> tonights castings
> 
> thatgirl
> aclio
> lisahope
> butterfly
> Thradia
> 
> affirmations for
> megg
> mummymagic
> ald
> scorpiodragon
> nicolatmn
> mrs clegg
> lindsey
> wannab
> oddsocks
> muncho
> babytots
> frogger
> doodar
> little aurora
> littlehush
> fluffyblue
> RchlSmly
> manda
> kissy
> twinkle
> acbieri
> camocutie
> mrs_n
> obe
> tulip
> Bella's mamma
> 
> if anymore i shall update with Patty
> xxx

sam was that for 19th octo 2009?...and was those casted at 10:30 pm or 12;00 am 20th octo 2009?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam was that for 19th octo 2009?...and was those casted at 10:30 pm or 12;00 am 20th octo 2009?

i cast last night at midnight which was 19th going on 20th. you put the night befores as the 19th at midnight but started on 18th, so guess last nights would be 20th midnight and tonight 21st midnight? i think lol, going to get ready for casting so i will see you all later on. patty going to pm you,

wishing you all a goodnight, Goddess Bless, have a restful nights sleep ladies.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?

no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...

whats that?


----------



## hedgewitch

does that make sense Patty?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...

Skyclad? its nakey!!lol, many witches go skyclad when they cast, i'm a prude though so wear my ritual dresses.xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam was that for 19th octo 2009?...and was those casted at 10:30 pm or 12;00 am 20th octo 2009?
> 
> i cast last night at midnight which was 19th going on 20th. you put the night befores as the 19th at midnight but started on 18th, so guess last nights would be 20th midnight and tonight 21st midnight? i think lol, going to get ready for casting so i will see you all later on. patty going to pm you,
> 
> wishing you all a goodnight, Goddess Bless, have a restful nights sleep ladies.xxxClick to expand...

oops!!! sorry about that sam I just keep getting so confused with the times...I will get it fixed....:thumbup:

Ok I will be waiting on your pm hun.... :winkwink::thumbup:

you to sam hope you have a restful night to ...:sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> does that make sense Patty?xxx

I'm trying to get it sam....its just confusing sometimes with the time differences...but I will get it corrected... :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...
> 
> Skyclad? its nakey!!lol, many witches go skyclad when they cast, i'm a prude though so wear my ritual dresses.xxxxClick to expand...


so when you cast sam you wear ritual dresses? see i'm learnign so much from you ...thanks :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...
> 
> Skyclad? its nakey!!lol, many witches go skyclad when they cast, i'm a prude though so wear my ritual dresses.xxxxClick to expand...

oooo no thank you tooo cold maybe if it was a nice hot beach ona desert island


----------



## hedgewitch

might be easier if you put it like this date wise but in the way you write it

acbieri91904 ~ 
Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight

cleeby~
Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight

mrs n~
Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight

littlemermaid~
Date:19th october~Time:midnight

Csunshine~
Date:19th october~Time midnight:


thatgirl~
Date:20th~Time:midnight

aclio~
Date:20th~Time:midnight

lisahope~
Date:20th~Time:midnight

butterfly~
Date:20th~Time:midnight

Thradia~
Date:20th~Time:midnight

everyone else had affirmations only,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...
> 
> Skyclad? its nakey!!lol, many witches go skyclad when they cast, i'm a prude though so wear my ritual dresses.xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> so when you cast sam you wear ritual dresses? see i'm learnign so much from you ...thanks :happydance:Click to expand...

yes i have a few, they resemble medieval dresses, they are beautiful, specially made, well over £100 each. i will take pics and post them for you,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i agree!!!xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> brrrr its a ikkle bit chilly tonight in my warm pjs for once. sam have you eaten yet?
> 
> no not yet, he's now stuffing his face with chocolate brownies!!! its blummin cold here too, good job i don't cast skyclad!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats that?Click to expand...
> 
> Skyclad? its nakey!!lol, many witches go skyclad when they cast, i'm a prude though so wear my ritual dresses.xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> so when you cast sam you wear ritual dresses? see i'm learnign so much from you ...thanks :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i have a few, they resemble medieval dresses, they are beautiful, specially made, well over £100 each. i will take pics and post them for you,xxxClick to expand...

oh wow sam...I would love to see pics of them...I bet they are beautiful.....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> might be easier if you put it like this date wise but in the way you write it
> 
> acbieri91904 ~
> Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight
> 
> cleeby~
> Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight
> 
> mrs n~
> Date: 18th octo 2009 ~ Time: midnight
> 
> littlemermaid~
> Date:19th october~Time:midnight
> 
> Csunshine~
> Date:19th october~Time midnight:
> 
> 
> thatgirl~
> Date:20th~Time:midnight
> 
> aclio~
> Date:20th~Time:midnight
> 
> lisahope~
> Date:20th~Time:midnight
> 
> butterfly~
> Date:20th~Time:midnight
> 
> Thradia~
> Date:20th~Time:midnight
> 
> everyone else had affirmations only,xxx



thanks sam so much for your help on this.... :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

sam did you send that pm to me yet?.. I was looking for it...thought maybe it didn't got through or something...I'm cooking so I will be checking in every few minutes....


----------



## hedgewitch

*here's some more useless info about skyclad,

The etymology behind the term "skyclad" comes from a Pagan/Wiccan term for ritual nudity, in which rituals are performed with the participants metaphorically clad only by the sky, as a sign of equality.
In Wicca and Wicca-based Neopaganism * *skyclad is used to refer to ritual nudity. Many Wiccan groups, or covens, perform some or all of their rituals skyclad. While nudity and the practice of witchcraft have long been associated in the visual arts, contemporary ritual nudity is typically attributed to either the influence of Gerald Gardner or to a passage from Aradia, or The Gospel Of The Witches.
Gardner's Witchcraft Today was published in 1954. The book claimed to report on the contemporary practice of Pagan religious witchcraft in England, which had supposedly survived as an underground religion for centuries. Ritual nudity was included as a regular part of Wiccan practice, and remains associated with Gardnerian Wicca. The "Charge of The Goddess", a part of Gardnerian ritual liturgy, instructs Wiccans to practice ritual in the nude. Gardner spent several years in India, and may have picked up the concept from the Digambar Jains, a religious sect in which the monks may not wear clothing.
The origins of this instruction have been traced to Charles Godfrey Leland's book, Aradia , or The Gospel Of The Witches. The following speech by Aradia
"And as the sign that ye are truly free,Ye shall be naked in your rites, both menAnd women also: this shall last untilThe last of your oppressors shall be dead;" Dr. Leo Ruickbie also notes that the traditional and artistic representation of witches cannot be overlooked as a source for nudity in Gardner's system, citing artists such as Albrecht Durer and Salvator Rosa.
Doreen Valiente, one of Gardner's priestesses, recalls Gardner's surprise at Valiente's recognition of material from Aradia in the original version of the "Charge" that she was given. Valiente later rewrote the "Charge", preserving the lines from Aradia. Valiente's version was then widely circulated and reprinted.
Accepting Aradia as the source of skyclad practice, Robert Chartowich points to the 1998 Pazzaglini translation of these lines, which read "Men and Women / You will all be naked, until / Yet he shall be dead, the last / Of your oppressors is dead." 
Not every Wiccan coven practices skyclad, and ritual nudity is not exclusive to traditional Wicca. Other Neopagan traditions also practice skyclad. Amongst those groups that do, only some rituals may involve ritual nudity. The Arician tradition, as an example, practices skyclad for six months of the year, and performs their ceremonies in ritual robes for the other half of the year.. Within, and especially outside of, Wicca, reasons other than tradition may be given to explain a preference for skyclad worship. Starhawk states in Spiral Dance, "nudity establishes a closeness and honesty among coveners and 'is a sign that a witches loyalty is to the truth before any ideology or any comforting illusions.'"

i myself practice Celtic Wicca but many of the traditions do overlap.
**Celtic Wicca* is a tradition of Wicca, loosely syncretized with elements of Celtic mythology, mostly, as noted by authors including Ronald Hutton, Kelly, Greer and Cooper, . Raeburn (2001) is aware of the ahistoricity of "Celtic Wicca", establishing "a firm distinction between historical Celtic inspiration and modern Wiccan practice". Celtic Wiccans worship some of the gods of the Celtic pantheon; 
Wicca, as established by Gerald Gardner in the 1950s, contained a few Celtic elements, along with elements from many other cultures such as Hinduism, romanticized misinterpretations of some Native American beliefs, as well as Masonic traditions (Greer and Cooper, Hutton, Kelly); Celtic Wicca can be seen as emphasizing such Celtic elements as there are to be found in Gardnerian Wicca while de-emphasizing some of the more obviously non-Celtic elements.

*
xxxx*


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> *here's some more useless info about skyclad,
> 
> The etymology behind the term "skyclad" comes from a Pagan/Wiccan term for ritual nudity, in which rituals are performed with the participants metaphorically clad only by the sky, as a sign of equality.
> In Wicca and Wicca-based Neopaganism * *skyclad is used to refer to ritual nudity. Many Wiccan groups, or covens, perform some or all of their rituals skyclad. While nudity and the practice of witchcraft have long been associated in the visual arts, contemporary ritual nudity is typically attributed to either the influence of Gerald Gardner or to a passage from Aradia, or The Gospel Of The Witches.
> Gardner's Witchcraft Today was published in 1954. The book claimed to report on the contemporary practice of Pagan religious witchcraft in England, which had supposedly survived as an underground religion for centuries. Ritual nudity was included as a regular part of Wiccan practice, and remains associated with Gardnerian Wicca. The "Charge of The Goddess", a part of Gardnerian ritual liturgy, instructs Wiccans to practice ritual in the nude. Gardner spent several years in India, and may have picked up the concept from the Digambar Jains, a religious sect in which the monks may not wear clothing.
> The origins of this instruction have been traced to Charles Godfrey Leland's book, Aradia , or The Gospel Of The Witches. The following speech by Aradia
> "And as the sign that ye are truly free,Ye shall be naked in your rites, both menAnd women also: this shall last untilThe last of your oppressors shall be dead;" Dr. Leo Ruickbie also notes that the traditional and artistic representation of witches cannot be overlooked as a source for nudity in Gardner's system, citing artists such as Albrecht Durer and Salvator Rosa.
> Doreen Valiente, one of Gardner's priestesses, recalls Gardner's surprise at Valiente's recognition of material from Aradia in the original version of the "Charge" that she was given. Valiente later rewrote the "Charge", preserving the lines from Aradia. Valiente's version was then widely circulated and reprinted.
> Accepting Aradia as the source of skyclad practice, Robert Chartowich points to the 1998 Pazzaglini translation of these lines, which read "Men and Women / You will all be naked, until / Yet he shall be dead, the last / Of your oppressors is dead."
> Not every Wiccan coven practices skyclad, and ritual nudity is not exclusive to traditional Wicca. Other Neopagan traditions also practice skyclad. Amongst those groups that do, only some rituals may involve ritual nudity. The Arician tradition, as an example, practices skyclad for six months of the year, and performs their ceremonies in ritual robes for the other half of the year.. Within, and especially outside of, Wicca, reasons other than tradition may be given to explain a preference for skyclad worship. Starhawk states in Spiral Dance, "nudity establishes a closeness and honesty among coveners and 'is a sign that a witches loyalty is to the truth before any ideology or any comforting illusions.'"
> 
> i myself practice Celtic Wicca but many of the traditions do overlap.
> **Celtic Wicca* is a tradition of Wicca, loosely syncretized with elements of Celtic mythology, mostly, as noted by authors including Ronald Hutton, Kelly, Greer and Cooper, . Raeburn (2001) is aware of the ahistoricity of "Celtic Wicca", establishing "a firm distinction between historical Celtic inspiration and modern Wiccan practice". Celtic Wiccans worship some of the gods of the Celtic pantheon;
> Wicca, as established by Gerald Gardner in the 1950s, contained a few Celtic elements, along with elements from many other cultures such as Hinduism, romanticized misinterpretations of some Native American beliefs, as well as Masonic traditions (Greer and Cooper, Hutton, Kelly); Celtic Wicca can be seen as emphasizing such Celtic elements as there are to be found in Gardnerian Wicca while de-emphasizing some of the more obviously non-Celtic elements.
> 
> *
> xxxx*

wow sam that is very interesting...thanks for sharing that....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Well ladies its time for me to go to bed and watch "The Haunted Mansion" and then hopefully get some good night sleep...Hope you all have a good night sleep..talk to you all tomorrow...


----------



## hedgewitch

Goddess Bless girls
how are you all today? well i trust
Patty huuuggggeeee apologies for not coming back online. i cast then lay on my bed and that was it till this morning, therapy took alot more out of me than i thought, although she did tell me go straight home and rest as i was emotionall shattered, i am so sorry,xxxx
well 9dpo on FF but actually 10 dpo for me, temp went back up this morning??? please check girls and tell me waht you think.
Hedges' Chart
i also put a poll on there so please vote

what are everyones plans for today?xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning Sam!

Sexy looking temps there today hunni ... thats a real sky rocket! :dust:ing you with lots of luck! How are you feeling today, and any symptoms to report?

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Morning Sam!
> 
> Sexy looking temps there today hunni ... thats a real sky rocket! :dust:ing you with lots of luck! How are you feeling today, and any symptoms to report?
> 
> xx

good morning Sarah, how are you today?
only symptom is sore boobies, thats it. and i had them since a few days after Ov thinking af gonna come get me when i'm not looking lol,xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

looking good hun goodluck hope your vtemps stay up x


----------



## LittleMermaid

More :dust:ing .... to keep AF away ... !!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Goddess Bless girls
> how are you all today? well i trust
> Patty huuuggggeeee apologies for not coming back online. i cast then lay on my bed and that was it till this morning, therapy took alot more out of me than i thought, although she did tell me go straight home and rest as i was emotionall shattered, i am so sorry,xxxx
> well 9dpo on FF but actually 10 dpo for me, temp went back up this morning??? please check girls and tell me waht you think.
> Hedges' Chart
> i also put a poll on there so please vote
> 
> what are everyones plans for today?xxxx


woohoo!!! sam your chart is looking awesome girl....woohoo!!!! it does look promising....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

hun its ok I completely understand about you going to bed that is fine hun...i"m getting ready to go to work its 6:39am so i will try my best to check back online on my lunch break...also Sam I will send you my full name and date of birth if your able to use that for what we talked about I will send it to pm now...

talk toyou all later today...hope you all have a great day ladies.... :flower::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies how are we all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

Good morning Lindsey, how are you today? loving the vids on facebook lol. any plans for today? check my chart, getting a gid on lol.
i have to go the hairdressers today, 
i am gutted. my hair is down to my bum but i have to go get it cut today to my shoulders as it is falling out in handfuls and its on my pillow when i wake up. stress related alapecia. i now have bald spots:cry::cry:its taken me years to grow my hair.
apparently it is because i am grieving. if i don't get it cut it will continue till i am bald,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Good morning Lindsey, how are you today? loving the vids on facebook lol. any plans for today? check my chart, getting a gid on lol.
> i have to go the hairdressers today,
> i am gutted. my hair is down to my bum but i have to go get it cut today to my shoulders as it is falling out in handfuls and its on my pillow when i wake up. stress related alapecia. i now have bald spots:cry::cry:its taken me years to grow my hair.
> apparently it is because i am grieving. if i don't get it cut it will continue till i am bald,xxxx

morning sam yeh ilove them especialy the cat one:haha: your chart looks ace from what i can work out lol i dont temp i gave up as never been good with anything to do with maths so we are just chancing it due to implant today but dont feel like it pft. i really need mine cut too my hair dresser was watching my hair rlast year for signs of allepicia as my hair kept getting thinner and thinner!need to aranage my hair trial actualy and get my highlights redone lol in not up to much its my dads bday so im gonna try and not have any arguments today just as its his bday :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning sam yeh ilove them especialy the cat one:haha: your chart looks ace from what i can work out lol i dont temp i gave up as never been good with anything to do with maths so we are just chancing it due to implant today but dont feel like it pft. i really need mine cut too my hair dresser was watching my hair rlast year for signs of allepicia as my hair kept getting thinner and thinner!need to aranage my hair trial actualy and get my highlights redone lol in not up to much its my dads bday so im gonna try and not have any arguments today just as its his bday :happydance:

well HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Lindseys dad!!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_12.gifxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning sam yeh ilove them especialy the cat one:haha: your chart looks ace from what i can work out lol i dont temp i gave up as never been good with anything to do with maths so we are just chancing it due to implant today but dont feel like it pft. i really need mine cut too my hair dresser was watching my hair rlast year for signs of allepicia as my hair kept getting thinner and thinner!need to aranage my hair trial actualy and get my highlights redone lol in not up to much its my dads bday so im gonna try and not have any arguments today just as its his bday :happydance:
> 
> well HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Lindseys dad!!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_12.gifxxxxClick to expand...

he says thank you lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure if im imagining it or not but feeling crampy and have a sore boob for the past hour or so


----------



## frogger3240

Hey sam,

I just tried to send you a PM and for some reason just like yesterday I tried it on my phone and I couldn't get it to work I mean on my phone yes I can type up my message but when I'm ready to send it there is no button for submit gosh I had a long message and now I'm just so pissed because now its gone...sorry sam I will have to re-write it when I get home and send it to you....how are you doing today? My day is for the birds its just sometimes very frustrating at work...I hate to even complain but today I can feel my temper getting ready to hit the fan..

Hun its going to be ok I know its because of all the stress and worrying that your doing that's why your hair is falling out..but its going to get better soon...

I will be online when I get home today and I hope you all are having a great day today...


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sam bless you! I visited your site for Lily and you are beautiful and will continue to be that way even with short hair! Beauty is from within and our wrapper just adds to it. I just cut my hair off very short and it is getting more healthy by the day. Have you ever heard of locks for love? They make wigs for children with cancer or alapecia. Both myself and my DD have contributed to it. Just a thought. It might help you make peace with the whole cutting it off thing.

I also wanted to say thank you for my spell I checked it out this am and am so looking forward to utilizing it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop i have work tomorrow 9-6 more pennys towards the wedding


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure if i ov on the 13th or not as getting cramps now so we are going to bd tonight and see if we can catch as i think i may be ovulating now


----------



## MummyMagic

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is well and a special hello to Sam! Thanks again for casting the spell for me, I have a really good feeling about this month! I think I'm offically in the 2ww now, but we'll have to see tomorrow with my next lot of temps.

Sam - how many times would you recommend doing to the ritual? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MummyMagic said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is well and a special hello to Sam! Thanks again for casting the spell for me, I have a really good feeling about this month! I think I'm offically in the 2ww now, but we'll have to see tomorrow with my next lot of temps.
> 
> Sam - how many times would you recommend doing to the ritual? xx

hi abi :dust::dust: to you


----------



## hedgewitch

MummyMagic said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is well and a special hello to Sam! Thanks again for casting the spell for me, I have a really good feeling about this month! I think I'm offically in the 2ww now, but we'll have to see tomorrow with my next lot of temps.
> 
> Sam - how many times would you recommend doing to the ritual? xx

hey sweet how are you, well i trust.
you can do the ritual as many times as you like. the more you give thanks to the Goddess the better lol, plus you get to have fun in to the bargain!!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam bless you! I visited your site for Lily and you are beautiful and will continue to be that way even with short hair! Beauty is from within and our wrapper just adds to it. I just cut my hair off very short and it is getting more healthy by the day. Have you ever heard of locks for love? They make wigs for children with cancer or alapecia. Both myself and my DD have contributed to it. Just a thought. It might help you make peace with the whole cutting it off thing.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for my spell I checked it out this am and am so looking forward to utilizing it.

hi Vickie, how are you today? aww your sweet, thankyou and thankyou so much for visiting Lilly-Maye, Blessings to you,xxxx
i will be ringing my hairdresser in the morning and asking her to do the locks for love, can they use hair from there? we live in a village but she is sooo busy all the time as she is very good and so she has many customers.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

and hello girls, and how are we all this evening?

been to bed for a while, just so tired, can't shake it at all. maybe i'm coming down with something....? would account for the temps and tiredness. just took my temp for fun when i woke up and it was 37.08 ??? so maybe i'm just poorly......thoughts welcome lol

had my hair cut and i actually feel better, was upset about it as it was to my bum, now to just above my bra strap but it was good to feel the wind on my neck, xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> and hello girls, and how are we all this evening?
> 
> been to bed for a while, just so tired, can't shake it at all. maybe i'm coming down with something....? would account for the temps and tiredness. just took my temp for fun when i woke up and it was 37.08 ??? so maybe i'm just poorly......thoughts welcome lol
> 
> had my hair cut and i actually feel better, was upset about it as it was to my bum, now to just above my bra strap but it was good to feel the wind on my neck, xxx

you are more then likey drained sam you need to take a rest :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> and hello girls, and how are we all this evening?
> 
> been to bed for a while, just so tired, can't shake it at all. maybe i'm coming down with something....? would account for the temps and tiredness. just took my temp for fun when i woke up and it was 37.08 ??? so maybe i'm just poorly......thoughts welcome lol
> 
> had my hair cut and i actually feel better, was upset about it as it was to my bum, now to just above my bra strap but it was good to feel the wind on my neck, xxx
> 
> you are more then likey drained sam you need to take a rest :hugs:Click to expand...

Lindsey, you know what i would love a holiday. lost a baby at 10 weeks in the august last year, ectopic lost my tube, then had real trouble with recovery, then had some weird procedure done in end oct then got caught end of nov. bad pregnancy with Lilly-Maye, in a wheelchair by 26 weeks and then losing her so yeah i guess i am so run down. i am now down to 7 stone and was back to pre pregnancy shape and weight 2 weeks after delivering her. been pregnant for the last 5 years 18 times and lost all apart from Lilly-Maye between 8-12 weeks. numerous operations including a tumour removed from my stomach, gonna need another one to remove the rest of the staples in my tummy left behind when i had the tubal reversal, they removed 3 of them when i had the ectopic off the right side and i still got 3 left in there on my left side, think my body and mind just needs a rest lol, oooh nice beach, water lapping, warm sun, sand in between my toes. aahhh bliss lol.
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im heading to bed going to watch a film then get an early night work tomoz goodnight all xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> and hello girls, and how are we all this evening?
> 
> been to bed for a while, just so tired, can't shake it at all. maybe i'm coming down with something....? would account for the temps and tiredness. just took my temp for fun when i woke up and it was 37.08 ??? so maybe i'm just poorly......thoughts welcome lol
> 
> had my hair cut and i actually feel better, was upset about it as it was to my bum, now to just above my bra strap but it was good to feel the wind on my neck, xxx
> 
> you are more then likey drained sam you need to take a rest :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindsey, you know what i would love a holiday. lost a baby at 10 weeks in the august last year, ectopic lost my tube, then had real trouble with recovery, then had some weird procedure done in end oct then got caught end of nov. bad pregnancy with Lilly-Maye, in a wheelchair by 26 weeks and then losing her so yeah i guess i am so run down. i am now down to 7 stone and was back to pre pregnancy shape and weight 2 weeks after delivering her. been pregnant for the last 5 years 18 times and lost all apart from Lilly-Maye between 8-12 weeks. numerous operations including a tumour removed from my stomach, gonna need another one to remove the rest of the staples in my tummy left behind when i had the tubal reversal, they removed 3 of them when i had the ectopic off the right side and i still got 3 left in there on my left side, think my body and mind just needs a rest lol, oooh nice beach, water lapping, warm sun, sand in between my toes. aahhh bliss lol.
> xxxxClick to expand...

what u need is a you day sam nice relaxing bath put your feet up a nice book or something and just rest your body is obviously telling you to and you should listen to it forget about everyone else for one day and concentrait on you cos u sure deserve it hunny xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> what u need is a you day sam nice relaxing bath put your feet up a nice book or something and just rest your body is obviously telling you to and you should listen to it forget about everyone else for one day and concentrait on you cos u sure deserve it hunny xxx

ah i can dream lol, well goodnight Lindsey, hope you have a relaxing evening, Goddess Bless hun and speak to you tomorrow,xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam bless you! I visited your site for Lily and you are beautiful and will continue to be that way even with short hair! Beauty is from within and our wrapper just adds to it. I just cut my hair off very short and it is getting more healthy by the day. Have you ever heard of locks for love? They make wigs for children with cancer or alapecia. Both myself and my DD have contributed to it. Just a thought. It might help you make peace with the whole cutting it off thing.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for my spell I checked it out this am and am so looking forward to utilizing it.
> 
> hi Vickie, how are you today? aww your sweet, thankyou and thankyou so much for visiting Lilly-Maye, Blessings to you,xxxx
> i will be ringing my hairdresser in the morning and asking her to do the locks for love, can they use hair from there? we live in a village but she is sooo busy all the time as she is very good and so she has many customers.xxxClick to expand...

Hey Sam your very welcome the website to were you would need to send it is https://www.locksoflove.org/ it's such a worthy cause. The requirements of how long it has to be is there as well. I just noticed that its just for children in the US and Canada maybe they have something like this for your area also. I don't know but it totally made my daughter feel very special to donate her hair.

Blessings right back at you,xxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sam ... take some time for you ... rest, relax and get yourself pampered hunni. It was a good start getting your hair done, and Im sure as much as it is a shame to cut it, it will make you feel better having been and been looked after at the hairdressers.

Do you ever get beauty treatments done ... a nice facial, body massage, get your nails done maybe ... just a thought ... sounds like you need to be pampered. :friends: xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> not sure if i ov on the 13th or not as getting cramps now so we are going to bd tonight and see if we can catch as i think i may be ovulating now

Lindsey, hope your able to catch that egg girl...good luck sending you lots of babydust your way...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Sam how are you doing hun?....I can't wait to see pics of your haircut hope you share with us... :winkwink:

Hey Lindsey, hope you have a good night sleep hun....talk to you tomorrow...

Hey Doodar, how are you doing?...yes you was missed....welcome back...so what have you been up to?...

to the rest of the ladies here how are you all doing?...hope you had a wonderful day today.....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I don't mean to leave early well it might be later for some of you ladies but my head is hurting and I think i'm going to go and lay down...hope you all have a wonderful night tonight...talk to you all tomorrow.... :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Just thought I'd pop on before I went to bed to say I put my spell into action tonight so now it's just a wait and see game. LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornming ladies just popping on b4 getting ready for work havent got any way of getting on here until i get home after 6 il have withdrawl symptoms lol. hope all are ok today and sam hope ypu are feeling a little bit better xx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all today, well i hope. for all you who performed your spells, how did it go? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_3_39.gif any problems just give me a shout.

well i went to bed at 3am, still with no food from the day before lol, tried to sleep and had lots of nightmares again. finally fell asleep after the kids got up for their paper rounds at 6am and then i was up at 7.30 so needless to say i am completely wiped out this morning. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif so i plan on having some breakfast and grabbing a shower and freshen up!! so fed up with not being able to sleep.

today for me is cd 25, 10/11 dpo, AF due sunday and my temp was up again this morning, 36.8 Hedges' Chart but think it will drop now as i got sore boobs and mild tummy cramps, ho hum onwards and upwards, dust myself off and try again next month.xxx
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> mornming ladies just popping on b4 getting ready for work havent got any way of getting on here until i get home after 6 il have withdrawl symptoms lol. hope all are ok today and sam hope ypu are feeling a little bit better xx

hope you have a lovely day today Lindsey, hope work is not too bad. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_6.gifxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Just thought I'd pop on before I went to bed to say I put my spell into action tonight so now it's just a wait and see game. LOL

hey Vickie, glad you performed you spell, hopefully you enjoyed both the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_3_39.gifand the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.giflol, hope you have a good day,
i love these smilies, he he,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> well ladies I don't mean to leave early well it might be later for some of you ladies but my head is hurting and I think i'm going to go and lay down...hope you all have a wonderful night tonight...talk to you all tomorrow.... :hugs:

Hey Patty
hope you're feeling better this morning, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_15.gifxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Yay!! thanks hun. Not been up to much really just work, work and more work. Had a c**p day at work today :cry: so glad it's over and I have a whole day off tomorrow yay!!, how about you patty, what you been up to?

hope you have a lovely day off today Vicky, put your feet up and relax today, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_117.gifxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Goodness me sam, you really have been through the mill haven't you. I agree with the others hun you need to make time for yourself and stop thinking about others for a while, just concentrate on you. I hope your feeling better soon hun. I am sure you look just as gorgeous with shorter hair as you did before. Lots of love,hugs and pma to you hun. X X :hug:

my therapist says the same thing, she reckons that i always put others needs before my own, even when i need to put myself first lol. just how i am, i enjoy helping others. xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Thanks hun. I stuffed my tum for you too. Did you enjoy it?

mmmmm i did it was lovely lol, thankyou, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_4_17.gif, stuffed now,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Sam ... take some time for you ... rest, relax and get yourself pampered hunni. It was a good start getting your hair done, and Im sure as much as it is a shame to cut it, it will make you feel better having been and been looked after at the hairdressers.
> 
> Do you ever get beauty treatments done ... a nice facial, body massage, get your nails done maybe ... just a thought ... sounds like you need to be pampered. :friends: xx

no can't say i do. i used to many years ago, used to get my eyebrows waxed and tweezered https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_74.gifmy nails done, tanning here and there https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_1_125.gif but haven't done so for years now, life just snowballed and haven't had time,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Just thought I'd pop on before I went to bed to say I put my spell into action tonight so now it's just a wait and see game. LOL

YAY Csunshine013 thats wonderful that you have done your spell....sending you lots of babydust your way...
:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> mornming ladies just popping on b4 getting ready for work havent got any way of getting on here until i get home after 6 il have withdrawl symptoms lol. hope all are ok today and sam hope ypu are feeling a little bit better xx

Good Morning Lindsey hope you have a wonderful day at work today....I know what you mean about having withdrawl symptoms from the group...I have those to whenever I'm at work...:wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls, how are we all today, well i hope. for all you who performed your spells, how did it go? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_3_39.gif any problems just give me a shout.
> 
> well i went to bed at 3am, still with no food from the day before lol, tried to sleep and had lots of nightmares again. finally fell asleep after the kids got up for their paper rounds at 6am and then i was up at 7.30 so needless to say i am completely wiped out this morning. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif so i plan on having some breakfast and grabbing a shower and freshen up!! so fed up with not being able to sleep.
> 
> today for me is cd 25, 10/11 dpo, AF due sunday and my temp was up again this morning, 36.8 Hedges' Chart but think it will drop now as i got sore boobs and mild tummy cramps, ho hum onwards and upwards, dust myself off and try again next month.xxx
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_6.gif

Oh Sam I'm so sorry hun that you didn't get to go to bed until 3am and with no food I hate that you also had those bad nightmares Hoping that those will stop and that way your able to get a good night sleep...Hope your able to get some food in your stomach this moring...I worry about you girl so please eat and get some rest for me please....

Sam your chart looks AWESOME WOOHOO!!!! I'm soooooooooo excited about it :happydance::happydance: you can still have sore boobs and still be pregnant so I'm sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:

Well its 6:26am here so I'm getting me and the children dressed and we are getting ready to head out the door I will try and check back in on my lunch break today and then when I get home I will pop back in...Hope you have a wonderful day today Sam I can't wait to talk with you this afternoon....:flower::hugs::hug:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pop on before I went to bed to say I put my spell into action tonight so now it's just a wait and see game. LOL
> 
> hey Vickie, glad you performed you spell, hopefully you enjoyed both the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_3_39.gifand the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.giflol, hope you have a good day,
> i love these smilies, he he,xxxClick to expand...

lol...:haha:I do love those smilies...they are so cute....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies I don't mean to leave early well it might be later for some of you ladies but my head is hurting and I think i'm going to go and lay down...hope you all have a wonderful night tonight...talk to you all tomorrow.... :hugs:
> 
> Hey Patty
> hope you're feeling better this morning, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_15.gifxxxxClick to expand...

Yes I'm feeling so much better thanks Sam my head was really hurting me last night I hate when I get those mirgranes (sorry for the misspelling) they just make me also sick to my stomach...I hope my candles will come in the mail today or tomorrow so that I'm getting ready for my upcoming time close to ovulation soon that way I can do the spell before ovulation and then during ovulation....:sex: I have to also buy the oil burner and white paper and also for the solitary spell I need to get the pink/blue cord or strings....then I will be ready to go..:thumbup::dance::wohoo:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Goodness me sam, you really have been through the mill haven't you. I agree with the others hun you need to make time for yourself and stop thinking about others for a while, just concentrate on you. I hope your feeling better soon hun. I am sure you look just as gorgeous with shorter hair as you did before. Lots of love,hugs and pma to you hun. X X :hug:
> 
> my therapist says the same thing, she reckons that i always put others needs before my own, even when i need to put myself first lol. just how i am, i enjoy helping others. xxxClick to expand...

but you really do need to put yourself before anyone else sam really you do I know you have a good heart and you want to please and help everyone else but please put yourself first from now on ok for me please....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Sam ... take some time for you ... rest, relax and get yourself pampered hunni. It was a good start getting your hair done, and Im sure as much as it is a shame to cut it, it will make you feel better having been and been looked after at the hairdressers.
> 
> Do you ever get beauty treatments done ... a nice facial, body massage, get your nails done maybe ... just a thought ... sounds like you need to be pampered. :friends: xx
> 
> no can't say i do. i used to many years ago, used to get my eyebrows waxed and tweezered https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_74.gifmy nails done, tanning here and there https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_1_125.gif but haven't done so for years now, life just snowballed and haven't had time,xxxClick to expand...

Sam I love those smilies they are cute did you get those from photobucket or some where else?...well you need to start doing that stuff again for yourself hun...just pamper yourself and relax and rest...:thumbup::flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Yes I'm feeling so much better thanks Sam my head was really hurting me last night I hate when I get those mirgranes (sorry for the misspelling) they just make me also sick to my stomach...I hope my candles will come in the mail today or tomorrow so that I'm getting ready for my upcoming time close to ovulation soon that way I can do the spell before ovulation and then during ovulation....:sex: I have to also buy the oil burner and white paper and also for the solitary spell I need to get the pink/blue cord or strings....then I will be ready to go..:thumbup::dance::wohoo:

so glad you're feeling better, i suffer with migraines myself and so can understand, they're awful aren't they. looking forward to speaking to you too. gonna grab some food soon and try catch 40 winks later on. i'm trying to do my housework but my eyelids don't agree lol.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I'm feeling so much better thanks Sam my head was really hurting me last night I hate when I get those mirgranes (sorry for the misspelling) they just make me also sick to my stomach...I hope my candles will come in the mail today or tomorrow so that I'm getting ready for my upcoming time close to ovulation soon that way I can do the spell before ovulation and then during ovulation....:sex: I have to also buy the oil burner and white paper and also for the solitary spell I need to get the pink/blue cord or strings....then I will be ready to go..:thumbup::dance::wohoo:
> 
> so glad you're feeling better, i suffer with migraines myself and so can understand, they're awful aren't they. looking forward to speaking to you too. gonna grab some food soon and try catch 40 winks later on. i'm trying to do my housework but my eyelids don't agree lol.xxxClick to expand...


yay so glad that your getting ready to eat girl...and please don't worry about the housework go and get some sleep that way your ready to be sooooo talktive tonight with me also look at the this chat please to sam when you can we might can use this and also we could do a time and night during the week to have weekly chats with the girls if you would like.......:winkwink:
https://www.chatzy.com/
https://www.meebo.com/rooms/
https://www.chatmaker.net/


----------



## frogger3240

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/annettemedlin/HAVE.gif

I'm going to go now I'm running behind because I can't make myself sign off of this board...lol...its because I love it here so much with you all.... have a wonderful day ladies...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## muncho

Doodar said:


> Morning all, How we all doing today. I'm just gonna grab some lunch and then I'm off to the shops to stock up on vitamins for the hubby. We did a home fertility test last night to test his swimmers and it wasn't good :cry:.So I'm going to get the vitamins down him and see if we can give them a boost. I know its only just over a month post op and he isn't due to have the official test at the clinic for another 6 weeks.They say it takes 3 months for things to get back on track and that's why they don't test until the 3 month mark, but I'm just impatient. I'm just praying so hard that everything will be ok for him.
> Hope your all well girls. x x

Hi Doodar
Dh did a home sperm test as well. the results werent great but we think we may have done it wrong. as the water you add has to be a certain temp and he thinks the water was too hot...maybe this happened to you. they are quite tricky to do at home ? the clinic test will be more reliable..
hope it works out xx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yay so glad that your getting ready to eat girl...and please don't worry about the housework go and get some sleep that way your ready to be sooooo talktive tonight with me also look at the this chat please to sam when you can we might can use this and also we could do a time and night during the week to have weekly chats with the girls if you would like.......:winkwink:
> https://www.chatzy.com/
> https://www.meebo.com/rooms/
> https://www.chatmaker.net/

liking those Patty, i like the way it can be a private chat room just for us girls.
we need to get a mic sorted too xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

Hey all!!

I did an IC this morning and it was a bfn. I dont know if i am testing too early or what. But the main thing is I just dont feel preggers. So I am convinced I am def. out this month. x


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd pop on before I went to bed to say I put my spell into action tonight so now it's just a wait and see game. LOL
> 
> hey Vickie, glad you performed you spell, hopefully you enjoyed both the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_3_39.gifand the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.giflol, hope you have a good day,
> i love these smilies, he he,xxxClick to expand...

Well I think I did it ok but of course when you have children you can never bath without them coming in and asking a question. I finally got up and locked my door. LOL then I went into our bedroom and locked that door too! DH was out watching his program so he didn't take part in the spell but was totally on board with the actions that followed. LOL I used a blue strand of yarn so hopefully we will get our LO soon! Thank you so much might have to repeat it again tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

I can not wait for AF to be gone so i can start doing this ritual! im so excited and so is DH


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mornming ladies just popping on b4 getting ready for work havent got any way of getting on here until i get home after 6 il have withdrawl symptoms lol. hope all are ok today and sam hope ypu are feeling a little bit better xx
> 
> hope you have a lovely day today Lindsey, hope work is not too bad. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_6.gifxxxxClick to expand...

i am knakerd took a bit of a funny turn at work came over all dizzy and shakey had to sit down for an hour was that bad never had that before


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mornming ladies just popping on b4 getting ready for work havent got any way of getting on here until i get home after 6 il have withdrawl symptoms lol. hope all are ok today and sam hope ypu are feeling a little bit better xx
> 
> Good Morning Lindsey hope you have a wonderful day at work today....I know what you mean about having withdrawl symptoms from the group...I have those to whenever I'm at work...:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:glad its not just me im not feeling too great tonight so may not catch you on later i got tempted this mronign and did a hpt lol i know way too early if i did o on the 13th but i couldnt stop myself and suprise suprise negative:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good night ladies xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies,

how are you all doing this afternoon...well I'm home now and just settleing down at the computer before my husband wants to get on...lol so what all did you all do today?...

Sam how are you doing hun....hope you have had a wonderful day today...

Lindsey how was work today?...hope you have a wonderful night to

Doodar how are you doing today?...hope you also have a wonderful night to..

ok ladies if any of you would like me to update your information on the 1st page let me know...

sending you all lots of babydust your way....:dust:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> good night ladies xx

Good Night Lindsey hope you have a wonderful night tonight... :sleep:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Well I went and bought vitamins and minerals for hubby today.There I was filling my basket my basket up, got to the checkout and nearly passed out when she told me the total cost. 70 odd quid OMG and that was with buy one get one free too, imagine how much it would be when it all goes back to normal price. Will have to re-mortgage the house to pay for them lol. Only kidding. There are quite a lot of them. Poor hubby will be rattling with that lot in his belly. He has been good though taken his first doses of them tonight bless him.
> Hope your all ok ladies. Not much activity on here tonight. x x x

wow that is alot....I would have about died myself for that total glad you got the buy one get one free....hope it helps your husband....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

camocutie2006 said:


> I can not wait for AF to be gone so i can start doing this ritual! im so excited and so is DH

welcome to the group sending you lots of babydust....:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Well I went and bought vitamins and minerals for hubby today.There I was filling my basket my basket up, got to the checkout and nearly passed out when she told me the total cost. 70 odd quid OMG and that was with buy one get one free too, imagine how much it would be when it all goes back to normal price. Will have to re-mortgage the house to pay for them lol. Only kidding. There are quite a lot of them. Poor hubby will be rattling with that lot in his belly. He has been good though taken his first doses of them tonight bless him.
> Hope your all ok ladies. Not much activity on here tonight. x x x
> 
> wow that is alot....I would have about died myself for that total glad you got the buy one get one free....hope it helps your husband....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. How you doing today? Good day at work?Click to expand...

I'm just in a bad mood really I have another headache and its like I'm soooo irrtated today for some reason its like when someone at work would say something its like it would kinda make me mad and I could feel myself kind snap...but enough about me what about you how are you doing?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

I wanted to ask would any of you be interested in a 1 night a week to have chat we can do it through chatzy its private and free...so just let me know what night would work for you and once everyone gives their day and times then we can kinds pick which would work for all of us...

and also I'm talking to sam about making a website that has a message board also on so would any of you be interested in joining in on that if we do this?...
:coffee:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Well I went and bought vitamins and minerals for hubby today.There I was filling my basket my basket up, got to the checkout and nearly passed out when she told me the total cost. 70 odd quid OMG and that was with buy one get one free too, imagine how much it would be when it all goes back to normal price. Will have to re-mortgage the house to pay for them lol. Only kidding. There are quite a lot of them. Poor hubby will be rattling with that lot in his belly. He has been good though taken his first doses of them tonight bless him.
> Hope your all ok ladies. Not much activity on here tonight. x x x
> 
> wow that is alot....I would have about died myself for that total glad you got the buy one get one free....hope it helps your husband....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. How you doing today? Good day at work?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just in a bad mood really I have another headache and its like I'm soooo irrtated today for some reason its like when someone at work would say something its like it would kinda make me mad and I could feel myself kind snap...but enough about me what about you how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Patty, do you think maybe it could be a side affect of the soy. I have heard some ladies say they get terrible side affects from it. If it is hopefully it will subside soon, or it could just be hormones hun, we all get like that from time to time. Lots of rest and tlc should sort you out. Yeah I'm good thanks. A bit dissapointed with the home fertility test for hubby but like I say it is early days and think I'm just expecting too much too soon. Hopefully the vitamins will help to push things along. x xClick to expand...


you know it really could be coming from taking the soy....I hope it goes away soon...I'm going to try and head to bed early tonight its only 6:27 pm here my time so I think maybe around 8 or 9 I'm going to and get to bed to see if that will ease it.....don't get down about the home fertiltiy test for hubby it will take a little more time hun....


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Ok early start tomorrow so I'm off to bed. Working all day tomorrow :cry:. I have cold feet so I'm going to warm them up on my hubby in bed lol. Have a good day tomorrow girls, whatever it is your doing. Night all. x x

have a good night tonight talk to you tomorrow...and also have a good day at work to......:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> I wanted to ask would any of you be interested in a 1 night a week to have chat we can do it through chatzy its private and free...so just let me know what night would work for you and once everyone gives their day and times then we can kinds pick which would work for all of us...
> 
> and also I'm talking to sam about making a website that has a message board also on so would any of you be interested in joining in on that if we do this?...
> :coffee:

i would be:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> how are you all doing this afternoon...well I'm home now and just settleing down at the computer before my husband wants to get on...lol so what all did you all do today?...
> 
> Sam how are you doing hun....hope you have had a wonderful day today...
> 
> Lindsey how was work today?...hope you have a wonderful night to
> 
> Doodar how are you doing today?...hope you also have a wonderful night to..
> 
> ok ladies if any of you would like me to update your information on the 1st page let me know...
> 
> sending you all lots of babydust your way....:dust:

work was ok minus not feeling good was with 2-5 year olds and god can they make noise lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i am knakerd took a bit of a funny turn at work came over all dizzy and shakey had to sit down for an hour was that bad never had that before

weird that, i did too, bust my lip and face when i fainted. been feeling light headed and dizzy for days now. hope you're feeling better hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls,
how are we all today? i am sorry for not being around much yesterday but i was so tired and poorly. feeling much better today managed a couple hours sleep last night.
well FF has recognised my triphasic chart but my temp dropped today and i am feeling crampy so think its all downhill from here lol but only in my left ovary? like OV pain, weird.
Hedges' Chart

hope you all have a lovely day,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am knakerd took a bit of a funny turn at work came over all dizzy and shakey had to sit down for an hour was that bad never had that before
> 
> weird that, i did too, bust my lip and face when i fainted. been feeling light headed and dizzy for days now. hope you're feeling better hun,xxxClick to expand...

still have a headache and feeling queesey but at least the horrible dizzyness has gone. have you been to the docs? ive not actualy fainted


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls,
> how are we all today? i am sorry for not being around much yesterday but i was so tired and poorly. feeling much better today managed a couple hours sleep last night.
> well FF has recognised my triphasic chart but my temp dropped today and i am feeling crampy so think its all downhill from here lol but only in my left ovary? like OV pain, weird.
> Hedges' Chart
> 
> hope you all have a lovely day,xxxx

ive vbeen getting that too for the past few days if i am out this month then i think im going to start trying temping again i didnt do it this month as kept forgetting


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> still have a headache and feeling queesey but at least the horrible dizzyness has gone. have you been to the docs? ive not actualy fainted

no gonna make an appointment but here you have to know you're going to be ill 3 weeks in advance!! couldn't get an appointment till november, so they trying to squeeze me in somewhere but that was yesterday and still not heard anything yet, hope you feel better soon Lindsey, least with the kids breaking up you can get a rest,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> still have a headache and feeling queesey but at least the horrible dizzyness has gone. have you been to the docs? ive not actualy fainted
> 
> no gonna make an appointment but here you have to know you're going to be ill 3 weeks in advance!! couldn't get an appointment till november, so they trying to squeeze me in somewhere but that was yesterday and still not heard anything yet, hope you feel better soon Lindsey, least with the kids breaking up you can get a rest,xxxxClick to expand...

as long as u get seen to thats the main thing do yu not have walk in centers? when we were azll ill at xmas ben isnt registerd with the docs here yet so went to walk in center and was seen so fast


----------



## hedgewitch

no we don't have anything like that, little village in back of beyond lol.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> no we don't have anything like that, little village in back of beyond lol.xxx

ah that sux just you take care of yourself and dont be overdoing it


----------



## frogger3240

Hey ladies,

Sorry that this is going to be short I'm sitting in my van waiting on the bus to come and pick up my 2 little ones and then I'm heading to work I always feel like I'm rushing so I hope you all have a great day I will post when I go on break today...


----------



## hedgewitch

have a good day Patty, try not to stress too much,xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Ok, so it totally worked for me. I thought I didn't ovulate this cycle, but I did and it worked! Thank you so much!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nicholatmn said:


> Ok, so it totally worked for me. I thought I didn't ovulate this cycle, but I did and it worked! Thank you so much!! xx

wow congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

with the crampyness ive been getting i think im out this month same feeling of last month


----------



## nicholatmn

lindseyanne said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so it totally worked for me. I thought I didn't ovulate this cycle, but I did and it worked! Thank you so much!! xx
> 
> wow congratulations!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! :D


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well! I am just so excited as I have used my spell twice since I received it two days ago. LOL


I think FF is going to give me my crosshairs in a couple of days so fxd that we caught the eggy and the spell worked! 

Thanks Hedge! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## hedgewitch

nicholatmn said:


> Ok, so it totally worked for me. I thought I didn't ovulate this cycle, but I did and it worked! Thank you so much!! xx

OMG, that is such great news nicole, i am sooooo pleased for you. wow have a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

another one to add to the success list Patty,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies hope your all doing well! I am just so excited as I have used my spell twice since I received it two days ago. LOL
> 
> 
> I think FF is going to give me my crosshairs in a couple of days so fxd that we caught the eggy and the spell worked!
> 
> Thanks Hedge! I truly appreciate it!

you are very welcome Vickie, anything else you need give me a holler and i'll be glad to help,xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope your all doing well! I am just so excited as I have used my spell twice since I received it two days ago. LOL
> 
> 
> I think FF is going to give me my crosshairs in a couple of days so fxd that we caught the eggy and the spell worked!
> 
> Thanks Hedge! I truly appreciate it!
> 
> you are very welcome Vickie, anything else you need give me a holler and i'll be glad to help,xxxxClick to expand...

Do you ever do tarot card readings? I would so love to have them done again. I went to our Celtic Fare here in the states and she gave me a sort of reading but not really specific.

Glad your feeling better today I know that couseling takes a lot out of you. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Do you ever do tarot card readings? I would so love to have them done again. I went to our Celtic Fare here in the states and she gave me a sort of reading but not really specific.
> 
> Glad your feeling better today I know that couseling takes a lot out of you. :hugs:

thanks Vickie, everything seems to be doing that at the min lol, yes i do tarot readings, i actually did one for one of our girls last night. i do Faerie tarot, Goddess tarot, normal tarot, Wiccan tarot etc
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep thinking im out then noticing little things lol symptom spotting, my boobs are quite sore when touched, im really tired and keep going shakey and light headed, my face has come out in more spots then normal at this time of the month hmmm i told myself we wouldnt symptom spot ths mth lol


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ever do tarot card readings? I would so love to have them done again. I went to our Celtic Fare here in the states and she gave me a sort of reading but not really specific.
> 
> Glad your feeling better today I know that couseling takes a lot out of you. :hugs:
> 
> thanks Vickie, everything seems to be doing that at the min lol, yes i do tarot readings, i actually did one for one of our girls last night. i do Faerie tarot, Goddess tarot, normal tarot, Wiccan tarot etc
> xxxClick to expand...

Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.


----------



## camocutie2006

oooo tarot! ive always been interested in tarot!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Helloooooo. Evening all. How are we all today. Good day had by all I hope.
> 
> Well girls it is officially the weekend WooHoo!!! yaaaay!!!! :happydance:

evening doodar how are you? yep weekend woop :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks for spell details we will do the spell tomorrow as got + opk today woop :) thanks hunny x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Hey Linz I'm good thanks. How are you. I'm just debating when to start the spell. Don't know whether to wait until ovulation or whether to try it before.

we did ours i cant remember when lol but we did it mive got a memory like a fish:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.

no your not being intrusive at all, i will gladly do them for you, not a problem. yeah i have always been fascinated by the psychic stuff myself. i went to see a clairvoyant when i was 23 and everything she told me has come true up till now, and she told me about my past although she didn't know me and i never gave her any information about me at all. she told me i would have another daughter and a son, i was sterilised at the time, i had a daughter, Lilly-Maye......
she also told me i hadn't met my soul mate (kids sperm donor) and i would in the future, then i finally got out of that bad relationship and met my husband who is truly my soul mate. 
i myself have always had some intuition but never trained it. would love to go see another but want to wait a while first.
its amazing how many people actually believe and the things they were told have come true.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i keep thinking im out then noticing little things lol symptom spotting, my boobs are quite sore when touched, im really tired and keep going shakey and light headed, my face has come out in more spots then normal at this time of the month hmmm i told myself we wouldnt symptom spot ths mth lol

me too lol, but i got such bad cramps i think it inevitable that the bitch is coming!!!grrrr!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hey Linz I'm good thanks. How are you. I'm just debating when to start the spell. Don't know whether to wait until ovulation or whether to try it before.

good evening Vicky, how are you today? regarding the spell, start it before Vicky, everytime you bd form after af has left town.xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i keep thinking im out then noticing little things lol symptom spotting, my boobs are quite sore when touched, im really tired and keep going shakey and light headed, my face has come out in more spots then normal at this time of the month hmmm i told myself we wouldnt symptom spot ths mth lol
> 
> me too lol, but i got such bad cramps i think it inevitable that the bitch is coming!!!grrrr!!xxxClick to expand...

mine arent so bad that it makes me stop like af cramps they are just like less painfull more annoying ones lol


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> thanks for spell details we will do the spell tomorrow as got + opk today woop :) thanks hunny x

your very welcome Hannah, how are you today?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> mine arent so bad that it makes me stop like af cramps they are just like less painfull more annoying ones lol

mine are weird, they seem to only be in my ovary area on my left with the odd twinge on the right, but got no tube there. got the backache but its further up, where they botched my epidural, odd. matt keeps saying it aint over till the fat lady bleeds but i defo think i'm out. taking my temp like a fookin headcase lol, its high everytime. stil got sore boobs although they not as sore now as they were.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> mine arent so bad that it makes me stop like af cramps they are just like less painfull more annoying ones lol
> 
> mine are weird, they seem to only be in my ovary area on my left with the odd twinge on the right, but got no tube there. got the backache but its further up, where they botched my epidural, odd. matt keeps saying it aint over till the fat lady bleeds but i defo think i'm out. taking my temp like a fookin headcase lol, its high everytime. stil got sore boobs although they not as sore now as they were.xxxClick to expand...

im not temping so havent got that to go by lol but feeling sicky aint more piza then i normaly do can usaly only manage a slice n a half maybe, today i had 4 pplus garlic bread yogurt and then mum brught in chips so was picking at them :haha: and my boobys are sore alough its not really a new thing they usualy ache a bit around this time of mth but not when they are knocked as ben keeps doing to them! feel like strangling him when he does it they reallly hurt and i was asleep by half 10 last night thats new for me lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im not temping so havent got that to go by lol but feeling sicky aint more piza then i normaly do can usaly only manage a slice n a half maybe, today i had 4 pplus garlic bread yogurt and then mum brught in chips so was picking at them :haha: and my boobys are sore alough its not really a new thing they usualy ache a bit around this time of mth but not when they are knocked as ben keeps doing to them! feel like strangling him when he does it they reallly hurt and i was asleep by half 10 last night thats new for me lol

ooooh got a good feeling for you Lindsey, i'm gonna say some affirmations for you tonight!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im not temping so havent got that to go by lol but feeling sicky aint more piza then i normaly do can usaly only manage a slice n a half maybe, today i had 4 pplus garlic bread yogurt and then mum brught in chips so was picking at them :haha: and my boobys are sore alough its not really a new thing they usualy ache a bit around this time of mth but not when they are knocked as ben keeps doing to them! feel like strangling him when he does it they reallly hurt and i was asleep by half 10 last night thats new for me lol

i'm really tired at the min too but think thats just everything i'm going through at the min to be honest, still its good to symptom spot lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not temping so havent got that to go by lol but feeling sicky aint more piza then i normaly do can usaly only manage a slice n a half maybe, today i had 4 pplus garlic bread yogurt and then mum brught in chips so was picking at them :haha: and my boobys are sore alough its not really a new thing they usualy ache a bit around this time of mth but not when they are knocked as ben keeps doing to them! feel like strangling him when he does it they reallly hurt and i was asleep by half 10 last night thats new for me lol
> 
> i'm really tired at the min too but think thats just everything i'm going through at the min to be honest, still its good to symptom spot lol,xxxClick to expand...

sam you are physicly and emotionaly dreained as we all keep saying you need a you day and rest forgoet everyone else for one day


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.
> 
> no your not being intrusive at all, i will gladly do them for you, not a problem. yeah i have always been fascinated by the psychic stuff myself. i went to see a clairvoyant when i was 23 and everything she told me has come true up till now, and she told me about my past although she didn't know me and i never gave her any information about me at all. she told me i would have another daughter and a son, i was sterilised at the time, i had a daughter, Lilly-Maye......
> she also told me i hadn't met my soul mate (kids sperm donor) and i would in the future, then i finally got out of that bad relationship and met my husband who is truly my soul mate.
> i myself have always had some intuition but never trained it. would love to go see another but want to wait a while first.
> its amazing how many people actually believe and the things they were told have come true.xxxClick to expand...


I have good intuition but nothing that I would put money on. LOL I would love it if you would do a reading for me when your feeling up to it. 

I spoke to one gentleman who looked at my palm and told me a mess of things that didn't pan out. My friend had the same man tell her things that were spot on so I don't know maybe I was throwing a block up at him or something. LOL

I must tell you all about something that happened when DD was about 2 or 3. We were visiting my sister and her family and we (DD and I) slept in the living room on the floor. At some point after everyone was asleep she woke and was chasing a light or fairy (she called it a very little guy) that was flying around my sisters home. LOL I didn't think anything of it until BIL said I think I know what she was chasing it's her sibling. Weird I know but it happened and tbh kids that age don't lie and tell it as it is so I truly beleive her. Just thought I'd share. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening everyone!

Sorry I havent been in for what seems like a couple of days ... hectic at work, and ut at an exercise class night, just getting around to catching up with everyone!

Sam ... your temps are still high hunni, so Im still holding out for you on that ... an extra :dust:ing required me thinks! :hugs2:

:dust:ing all round too ... just to spread the love of the weekend to you all! :flower:

Looking forward to putting my spell into acton next week; onc DH has finished his night shifts for the week, and then lots of fun-lovin action :rofl:

Its Friiiiiiiday .... the weekend has arrived! Been a long week .....phew!!

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

wish i could, you know how it is. i got the kids and yes they're teens but since losing Lilly-Maye they are very clingy. understandable really. they're going through some tough stuff and i need to be there for them, my counsellor says the same thing, you two been talking lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.
> 
> no your not being intrusive at all, i will gladly do them for you, not a problem. yeah i have always been fascinated by the psychic stuff myself. i went to see a clairvoyant when i was 23 and everything she told me has come true up till now, and she told me about my past although she didn't know me and i never gave her any information about me at all. she told me i would have another daughter and a son, i was sterilised at the time, i had a daughter, Lilly-Maye......
> she also told me i hadn't met my soul mate (kids sperm donor) and i would in the future, then i finally got out of that bad relationship and met my husband who is truly my soul mate.
> i myself have always had some intuition but never trained it. would love to go see another but want to wait a while first.
> its amazing how many people actually believe and the things they were told have come true.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have good intuition but nothing that I would put money on. LOL I would love it if you would do a reading for me when your feeling up to it.
> 
> I spoke to one gentleman who looked at my palm and told me a mess of things that didn't pan out. My friend had the same man tell her things that were spot on so I don't know maybe I was throwing a block up at him or something. LOL
> 
> I must tell you all about something that happened when DD was about 2 or 3. We were visiting my sister and her family and we (DD and I) slept in the living room on the floor. At some point after everyone was asleep she woke and was chasing a light or fairy (she called it a very little guy) that was flying around my sisters home. LOL I didn't think anything of it until BIL said I think I know what she was chasing it's her sibling. Weird I know but it happened and tbh kids that age don't lie and tell it as it is so I truly beleive her. Just thought I'd share. :winkwink:Click to expand...

i used to see my twin sisiter too when i was little i think the last time i saw her i was around 11 and she was standing oin my door way watching me while i was in bed.and my nan has loads of pics where you can see a little girl standing behind me looking the same as me just with a diferant outfit on people think im mad when i say it but i know for a fact shes still with me and i was told she will be until im ready


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> wish i could, you know how it is. i got the kids and yes they're teens but since losing Lilly-Maye they are very clingy. understandable really. they're going through some tough stuff and i need to be there for them, my counsellor says the same thing, you two been talking lol,xxx

you need to maybe a few days away with them?


----------



## hedgewitch

Vickie, kids see an awful lot as they are not jaded, as we get older we learn through society to ignore beings from the other realm as adults tell us they are not real. kids are a great indicator when we are being visited or watched over, same as animals.

yes you must only give scanty details to palm readers/clairvoyants as they use what you tell them to tell you what you want to hear. there are some true people out there though and those are truly amazing at what they do,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.
> 
> no your not being intrusive at all, i will gladly do them for you, not a problem. yeah i have always been fascinated by the psychic stuff myself. i went to see a clairvoyant when i was 23 and everything she told me has come true up till now, and she told me about my past although she didn't know me and i never gave her any information about me at all. she told me i would have another daughter and a son, i was sterilised at the time, i had a daughter, Lilly-Maye......
> she also told me i hadn't met my soul mate (kids sperm donor) and i would in the future, then i finally got out of that bad relationship and met my husband who is truly my soul mate.
> i myself have always had some intuition but never trained it. would love to go see another but want to wait a while first.
> its amazing how many people actually believe and the things they were told have come true.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have good intuition but nothing that I would put money on. LOL I would love it if you would do a reading for me when your feeling up to it.
> 
> I spoke to one gentleman who looked at my palm and told me a mess of things that didn't pan out. My friend had the same man tell her things that were spot on so I don't know maybe I was throwing a block up at him or something. LOL
> 
> I must tell you all about something that happened when DD was about 2 or 3. We were visiting my sister and her family and we (DD and I) slept in the living room on the floor. At some point after everyone was asleep she woke and was chasing a light or fairy (she called it a very little guy) that was flying around my sisters home. LOL I didn't think anything of it until BIL said I think I know what she was chasing it's her sibling. Weird I know but it happened and tbh kids that age don't lie and tell it as it is so I truly beleive her. Just thought I'd share. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i used to see my twin sisiter too when i was little i think the last time i saw her i was around 11 and she was standing oin my door way watching me while i was in bed.and my nan has loads of pics where you can see a little girl standing behind me looking the same as me just with a diferant outfit on people think im mad when i say it but i know for a fact shes still with me and i was told she will be until im readyClick to expand...

That is very cool! Like having your very own gaurdian angel!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Would you be able to do mine sometime? Which one do you get the better reading from? I know so many questions I have a set of my own but in the move between my home and DH they have been packed away somewhere. I have always been interested or fasinated with them is a better way of putting it. My Mom recently passed away and she was always talking to a pysic about her children. She had hers read every six months. LOL Hope I'm not being to intrusive.
> 
> no your not being intrusive at all, i will gladly do them for you, not a problem. yeah i have always been fascinated by the psychic stuff myself. i went to see a clairvoyant when i was 23 and everything she told me has come true up till now, and she told me about my past although she didn't know me and i never gave her any information about me at all. she told me i would have another daughter and a son, i was sterilised at the time, i had a daughter, Lilly-Maye......
> she also told me i hadn't met my soul mate (kids sperm donor) and i would in the future, then i finally got out of that bad relationship and met my husband who is truly my soul mate.
> i myself have always had some intuition but never trained it. would love to go see another but want to wait a while first.
> its amazing how many people actually believe and the things they were told have come true.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have good intuition but nothing that I would put money on. LOL I would love it if you would do a reading for me when your feeling up to it.
> 
> I spoke to one gentleman who looked at my palm and told me a mess of things that didn't pan out. My friend had the same man tell her things that were spot on so I don't know maybe I was throwing a block up at him or something. LOL
> 
> I must tell you all about something that happened when DD was about 2 or 3. We were visiting my sister and her family and we (DD and I) slept in the living room on the floor. At some point after everyone was asleep she woke and was chasing a light or fairy (she called it a very little guy) that was flying around my sisters home. LOL I didn't think anything of it until BIL said I think I know what she was chasing it's her sibling. Weird I know but it happened and tbh kids that age don't lie and tell it as it is so I truly beleive her. Just thought I'd share. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i used to see my twin sisiter too when i was little i think the last time i saw her i was around 11 and she was standing oin my door way watching me while i was in bed.and my nan has loads of pics where you can see a little girl standing behind me looking the same as me just with a diferant outfit on people think im mad when i say it but i know for a fact shes still with me and i was told she will be until im readyClick to expand...
> 
> That is very cool! Like having your very own gaurdian angel!Click to expand...

yep she is my guardian angel i still talk to her now when im on my own im never on my own can always feel her with me:)


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Sorry I havent been in for what seems like a couple of days ... hectic at work, and ut at an exercise class night, just getting around to catching up with everyone!
> 
> Sam ... your temps are still high hunni, so Im still holding out for you on that ... an extra :dust:ing required me thinks! :hugs2:
> 
> :Dust:ing all round too ... just to spread the love of the weekend to you all! :flower:
> 
> Looking forward to putting my spell into acton next week; onc DH has finished his night shifts for the week, and then lots of fun-lovin action :rofl:
> 
> Its Friiiiiiiday .... the weekend has arrived! Been a long week .....phew!!
> 
> xxx

thanks Sarah but not holding out, Lindsey looking good though 
any plans for the weekend?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i used to see my twin sisiter too when i was little i think the last time i saw her i was around 11 and she was standing oin my door way watching me while i was in bed.and my nan has loads of pics where you can see a little girl standing behind me looking the same as me just with a diferant outfit on people think im mad when i say it but i know for a fact shes still with me and i was told she will be until im ready

i don't think your nuts, she will always be with you, angels never leave us, they give us strength when we need it. i saw my brother when i was younger and i can feel when i am visited by angels. so if your nuts i am too lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i used to see my twin sisiter too when i was little i think the last time i saw her i was around 11 and she was standing oin my door way watching me while i was in bed.and my nan has loads of pics where you can see a little girl standing behind me looking the same as me just with a diferant outfit on people think im mad when i say it but i know for a fact shes still with me and i was told she will be until im ready
> 
> i don't think your nuts, she will always be with you, angels never leave us, they give us strength when we need it. i saw my brother when i was younger and i can feel when i am visited by angels. so if your nuts i am too lol,xxxClick to expand...

i have always believe in the things we cant see have had card readings and aurasoma readings i have my soul bottles downstairs as does ben and my guardian angel candle at the side of my bed i light when i really need some guidence


----------



## hedgewitch

its so nice to have met a bunch of gals who are so spiritual, just like me, its nice to be able to chat about these things without worrying about being mocked, thanks girls,xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im offski ... nite nite ladies! 

Sleep tight, sleep well, be rested ... and tomorrow awaken lighter in spirit and fresh in mind! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> its so nice to have met a bunch of gals who are so spiritual, just like me, its nice to be able to chat about these things without worrying about being mocked, thanks girls,xxx

just cos you cant see something it doesnt mean its not there


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Im offski ... nite nite ladies!
> 
> Sleep tight, sleep well, be rested ... and tomorrow awaken lighter in spirit and fresh in mind! xx

goodnight Sarah, have a restful sleep, speak to you tomorrow, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just cos you cant see something it doesnt mean its not there

this is true, but you can feel, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Lindsey when you testing?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey Lindsey when you testing?xxx

going to wait until atleast tuesday as im not sure when af is as its been all up the creek the last two months from stress im due af if it behaves on the 26th


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just cos you cant see something it doesnt mean its not there
> 
> this is true, but you can feel, xxxClick to expand...

very much so i also believe in messeges from angels like feathers single white feathers ive had them alot and i remember asking my cousin once for a sign she was ok and happy it was raining really hard but all of a sudden the sun shone thru the clouds was just a split second but was her telling me she is ok. and i get messeges from her im not the smartest of girls i know nothing about rivers etc but i remember a few months back i was sitting with my mum who was really worrying about her business and she got like a whisper in her ear that she couldnt understand properly and all of a sudden i came out with "aunty eileen ago with the flow keep going with the flow" and all this about rivers and how they break off and get to the sea came out of my mouth :haha:
ihad it the other night too ben got quite annoyed with me actualy cos i sat up in bed and said i need to go tell my mum something and it again was from karen just simply saying "its ok keep going with the flow its ok":cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Merry meet again!! Sorry got engrossed in benidorm lol its so funny does anyone watch it?

i love that programme i forgot it was on poop


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies, how are you all doing today?...well I just got home from work and now I'm going to have to change my clothes and get my husband and kids ready to head back to work tonight for our Halloween festival its going to be from 7 to 9pm so I will try and get back online to talk some with you all if your still up...hope you all have a wonderful night tonight talk to you all tonight or tomorrow...:hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to have to head to bed bens getting grumy that hes tired his first night back in here since we have both been ill so no more lates for me :( pffty


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> very much so i also believe in messeges from angels like feathers single white feathers ive had them alot and i remember asking my cousin once for a sign she was ok and happy it was raining really hard but all of a sudden the sun shone thru the clouds was just a split second but was her telling me she is ok. and i get messeges from her im not the smartest of girls i know nothing about rivers etc but i remember a few months back i was sitting with my mum who was really worrying about her business and she got like a whisper in her ear that she couldnt understand properly and all of a sudden i came out with "aunty eileen ago with the flow keep going with the flow" and all this about rivers and how they break off and get to the sea came out of my mouth :haha:
> ihad it the other night too ben got quite annoyed with me actualy cos i sat up in bed and said i need to go tell my mum something and it again was from karen just simply saying "its ok keep going with the flow its ok":cloud9:

the day Lilly-Maye died in the morning it was a beautiful day, clear blue skies, sun beaming, it was forcast for the next fortnight, when she died a few mins later it started to rain, it rained non stop for a week and a day, the day of her farewell service we called the quarters and got the relatives that had passed befor eto come collect her spirit to take her tp the Summerlands, we lit candles and when we called the relatives the sun came out so strong, it was windy too but a really breezy refreshing wind. we went outside with the candles as they have to extinguish naturally. my candle and the high preistesses stayed lit for over 2 mins even though it was really windy, my candle flickered with the wind but stayed lit, i could feel her spirit all around me, she lingered to say goodbye and to let me know she was ok and she knew i loved her so much. when mine went out the seer held her candle out and aske dfor her spirit to be guided to the Summerlands and again the flame stayed lit. when it went out i felt her go as did the high priestess. after that the sun stayed out and butterflies came to visit me daily, white ones, one at first then as many as ten at the same time. they sat all over my car and fluttered outside my window. 
on my birthday and Lilly-Mayes due date which was the same day, i was crying and thinking about her, wondering if she was ok, a beautiful red and black butterfly flew into the house through the window, came right over to me fluttered in front of me for about 30sec then flew back out of the window it came through. it had a damaged wing,
i told matt and about a week or so later the same butterfly came back. my daughter had found it in her room and brought it downstairs, same one with the damaged wing, my dh put it outside and about an hour later it came in through the window and fluttered about in front of us again then went out the same way it came. kids were so shocked, we have not seen it since due to the season ending but i truly believe it was Lilly-Maye letting me know she was ok.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Ooh thanks Sam. Think we will start it early next week then. I'm so excited I can't wait. I just want to do it now!! I'm so impatient lol sure I've told you that already. lol.
> 
> I'm good thanks hun. Busy day at work but dont actually feel as drained as I have been doing lately, which is good. Happy that the weekend is upon us though. 6 weeks tomorrow since I've had a drink of alcohol. I'm so proud of myself, find weekends the hardest though. Maybe I should make a ticker for that too lol. How are you hun, hope you've made some time for yourself today.
> 
> Sam can I ask another question. Do you know when the next full moon will be so I can charge my rose quartz?

hi hun
moon phase is
first quarter 26th
full moon 3rd nov
last quarter 11th nov

well done you, you should be proud, shows how much you want a bundle of joy, glad your ok
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> going to have to head to bed bens getting grumy that hes tired his first night back in here since we have both been ill so no more lates for me :( pffty

well hun i will speak to you tomorrow, hope you are well rested, sweet dreams and Goddess Blessings, nite nite,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

i hope i didn't upset anyone,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Can I charge it on the first quarter or does it have to be a full moon?

Burying your crystal in soil, salt or snow lets the earth do all the purifying work for you. Alternatively you can hold the crystal under running water - natural is best - and visualise all the negativity draining out of it and being carried away with the water.
You'll know when the crystal is cleansed by the feel of it. There should be a noticeable difference; the crystal may feel lighter or look brighter depending on your individual perception.
Remember to cleanse a crystal as soon as you buy it. It's already soaked up all the energy of the shop it's been in and will be carrying the baggage of all the shop's patrons.
*Charging crystals*

Charging crystals means empowering them. Yes, crystals do already have their own unique powers - but for spell work you can charge them as you would any ritual tool. 


A chant may help you focus on sending your intent to the crystal - something simple 

You can also charge your crystal with solar or lunar power. The feminine power of the moon can be very helpful or the masculinity of the sun, Make sure the crystal is somewhere that comes in direct contact with the sun or moonlight to absorb its rays.xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

ok hun, sweet dreams, hope you have a lovely sleep, Goddess Bless Vicky,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Helloooooo. Evening all. How are we all today. Good day had by all I hope.
> 
> Well girls it is officially the weekend WooHoo!!! yaaaay!!!! :happydance:

woohoo!!!!!! yay its the weekend.....I'm soooo happy...... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

ThatGirl said:


> thanks for spell details we will do the spell tomorrow as got + opk today woop :) thanks hunny x

yay :happydance: so glad for you that you have a + on the opk that is wonderful sending you lots of babydust your way... :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not temping so havent got that to go by lol but feeling sicky aint more piza then i normaly do can usaly only manage a slice n a half maybe, today i had 4 pplus garlic bread yogurt and then mum brught in chips so was picking at them :haha: and my boobys are sore alough its not really a new thing they usualy ache a bit around this time of mth but not when they are knocked as ben keeps doing to them! feel like strangling him when he does it they reallly hurt and i was asleep by half 10 last night thats new for me lol
> 
> i'm really tired at the min too but think thats just everything i'm going through at the min to be honest, still its good to symptom spot lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> sam you are physicly and emotionaly dreained as we all keep saying you need a you day and rest forgoet everyone else for one dayClick to expand...


I agree with you Lindsey sam needs a day for herself and only herself ........:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, I just got home and I'm soooo tired I'm going to go and hit the bed and I will be checking back online in the morning...hope you alll have a wonderful night tonight .........:sleep:


----------



## ThatGirl

i aint done my spell yet but i ovulated already, what shall i do


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all today,

only managed a couple hours sleep again last night so feeling blah this morning, to make matters worse cramps are stll here :growlmad: and i got another drop in my temp so looking defo like i'm out now :cry::cry:

sometimes its so hard when everyone around you is getting their bfp's and your not. cosidering giving up till next year at some point. mentally i just can't take it at the min, been at this 5 years now and still haven't got a baby, i know i had Lilly-Maye but after losing 18 angels its just so bloody hard some days, maybe my therapist is right.......

check out my failed chart for this month, Hedges' Chart

thought i had a chance with my chart going triphasic and with FF saying i had the implantation but looks like it must have been a chemical.:cry:you won't believe the amount of people who contacted me saying that it was looking like a defo pg!! sorry for the whining, feeling sorry for myself lol.

anyhoo moan over now:kiss:
how is everyone today? any plans for the weekend? its raining and blustery here, been like this all night so thinking i might stay in today lol, got nothing to do with the agoraphobia honest......he he
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> i aint done my spell yet but i ovulated already, what shall i do

well don't panic, have you been bd'ing? do the spell when you can hun, i already cast for you so the request has already been sent to the Goddess and i been saying affirmations for you, it will come given time. if you don't get caught this month just continue to do the spell.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moring all how are we all today i am shatterd didnt sleep too well last night as ben kept sniffing in my ear and blowing his bloomin nose lol kept me awake all night


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> moring all how are we all today i am shatterd didnt sleep too well last night as ben kept sniffing in my ear and blowing his bloomin nose lol kept me awake all night

good morning hun, 
nothing worse is there, i want to smother matt when he's snoring, he snores like my bulldog norman!!so loud and it rumbles through the room, sorry your feeling like poo Lindsey, can you grab a couple of hours later? buy some earplugs, i have to have them in my house lol but i can still hear him!!
how is the 2ww going today?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> moring all how are we all today i am shatterd didnt sleep too well last night as ben kept sniffing in my ear and blowing his bloomin nose lol kept me awake all night
> 
> good morning hun,
> nothing worse is there, i want to smother matt when he's snoring, he snores like my bulldog norman!!so loud and it rumbles through the room, sorry your feeling like poo Lindsey, can you grab a couple of hours later? buy some earplugs, i have to have them in my house lol but i can still hear him!!
> how is the 2ww going today?xxxClick to expand...

m going to stuff my ears with cotton wool tonight lol:haha: erm its confusing lol my boobs are not as sore today as yesterday but im much more irritible yet ive still got them niggling cramps on the right hand side:shrug:so i don't know whats going on lol wish we had like a beeper or something that went off when we got our bfp lol so much more easyer. how about you sam? you know its not over until the painters arive;)


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> m going to stuff my ears with cotton wool tonight lol:haha: erm its confusing lol my boobs are not as sore today as yesterday but im much more irritible yet ive still got them niggling cramps on the right hand side:shrug:so i don't know whats going on lol wish we had like a beeper or something that went off when we got our bfp lol so much more easyer. how about you sam? you know its not over until the painters arive;)

lol till the painters arrive, i like it!!! well as i said in my post earlier think i'm done but still pinning my hopes on you, just to give you some more pressure lol!! yeah we should turn green or something when we get our bfp so we know, hate all this guess work.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> m going to stuff my ears with cotton wool tonight lol:haha: erm its confusing lol my boobs are not as sore today as yesterday but im much more irritible yet ive still got them niggling cramps on the right hand side:shrug:so i don't know whats going on lol wish we had like a beeper or something that went off when we got our bfp lol so much more easyer. how about you sam? you know its not over until the painters arive;)
> 
> lol till the painters arrive, i like it!!! well as i said in my post earlier think i'm done but still pinning my hopes on you, just to give you some more pressure lol!! yeah we should turn green or something when we get our bfp so we know, hate all this guess work.xxxClick to expand...

:haha: its not over yet hun when is af due?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well i just paos and:bfn: and noticed the usual browny pre af on my towel so me thinks im out ah well always next mth


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :haha: its not over yet hun when is af due?

today or tomorrow, prob tomorrow by my dates,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> well i just paos and:bfn: and noticed the usual browny pre af on my towel so me thinks im out ah well always next mth

sorry hun, but it could just be spotting?? well looks like we may be cycle buddies but i still holding out hope for you hun,xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

hedgewitch said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> i aint done my spell yet but i ovulated already, what shall i do
> 
> well don't panic, have you been bd'ing? do the spell when you can hun, i already cast for you so the request has already been sent to the Goddess and i been saying affirmations for you, it will come given time. if you don't get caught this month just continue to do the spell.xxxClick to expand...

yes we bd to days befor day befor and morning after ov x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> well i just paos and:bfn: and noticed the usual browny pre af on my towel so me thinks im out ah well always next mth
> 
> sorry hun, but it could just be spotting?? well looks like we may be cycle buddies but i still holding out hope for you hun,xxxClick to expand...

hopefully alough cramps have gotten worse today may just be cos im thinking of it


----------



## ThatGirl

heres my chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> yes we bd to days befor day befor and morning after ov x

good good well try not to worry too much then, as i said i already did your casting and that means i already asked the Goddess for help before you ovulated.xxx


----------



## muncho

hi everyone
how are you all? Lindseyanne sorry to hear you got your BFN...still hope though!
Sam, fingers crossed for you xx

Im offically in 2ww now. Nipples very sensitve today, never happened before so im hoping its a sign ov has occured

its a miserable day here, so i hope you all have great day whatever you are doing

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> hi everyone
> how are you all? Lindseyanne sorry to hear you got your BFN...still hope though!
> Sam, fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Im offically in 2ww now. Nipples very sensitve today, never happened before so im hoping its a sign ov has occured
> 
> its a miserable day here, so i hope you all have great day whatever you are doing
> 
> xx

Hi Manisha
sounding promising for you so now i'm out and Lindsey thinks she's out(i'm still holding out for her though) its all on you this month hun lol, not too much pressure then.....
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a cat nap and my boobsa re starting to hurt again i so hate it when your body plays tricks


----------



## frogger3240

Good morning ladies,
How is everyone this morning?

Sam don't give up just yet hun you could have all of the signs of getting ready to start your period and still be pregnant I'm just really amazed that if your not pregnant then you cycle is really fooling us all because it does look very promising..

Lindsey hun don't give up either just yet hun like I said to sam you can still have the signs hun I know for me when I got pregnant I started bleeding I was having a mensterual cycle but they said sometimes you can do that so still keeping positive thoughts and lots of hope for you and Sam..

To the rest of the ladies how are you all with your cycles what cycle days are you on...

Hope you all are having a great day today..its raining here today and just yucky so me and the children are staying home and I'm going to de-clutter and clean this messy house up my husband went deer hunting so he will not be home till around maybe 8 or 9 my time...I will be checking in and out a lot today...have a great day ladies...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Sam don't give up just yet hun you could have all of the signs of getting ready to start your period and still be pregnant I'm just really amazed that if your not pregnant then you cycle is really fooling us all because it does look very promising..
> 
> Lindsey hun don't give up either just yet hun like I said to sam you can still have the signs hun I know for me when I got pregnant I started bleeding I was having a mensterual cycle but they said sometimes you can do that so still keeping positive thoughts and lots of hope for you and Sam..
> 
> To the rest of the ladies how are you all with your cycles what cycle days are you on...
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day today..its raining here today and just yucky so me and the children are staying home and I'm going to de-clutter and clean this messy house up my husband went deer hunting so he will not be home till around maybe 8 or 9 my time...I will be checking in and out a lot today...have a great day ladies...

im not giving up yet just less positive of a bfp this month


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just had a cat nap and my boobsa re starting to hurt again i so hate it when your body plays tricks

yeah mine are the same, keep running the loo thinking af here, get it done already!!stop the torture,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just had a cat nap and my boobsa re starting to hurt again i so hate it when your body plays tricks
> 
> yeah mine are the same, keep running the loo thinking af here, get it done already!!stop the torture,xxxClick to expand...

ive been doing that too lol but also been peeing so much every 15 mins i need a wee


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ive been doing that too lol but also been peeing so much every 15 mins i need a wee

oooooh i'm still thinking you're in with a chance hun,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been doing that too lol but also been peeing so much every 15 mins i need a wee
> 
> oooooh i'm still thinking you're in with a chance hun,xxxClick to expand...

i hope so


----------



## snowdrops

Hi i just stippled on this thread, hope it's a blessing in disguise..

so had a quick glance wishing lading in waiting good luck on the 2ww..

so im not sure what to to say or ask..

i'll give a bit of back detail who im might help hey!

Anyhow i have one DD, but before DD had a a miscarriage and had about 6 after her, and a few chemical pregnancies i think. Even though ive my bloods checked nothing wrong there had an op hysteroscopy(sP) all clear, so still to this date after year from this op still not pregnant and heartbroken love to have another one or two child, 
im on cd7 of cd26, which was all over the place recently and started to take Angus castus to regulate my cycle again which has helped

thanks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluh feel all hot and dizzy again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Hi i just stippled on this thread, hope it's a blessing in disguise..
> 
> so had a quick glance wishing lading in waiting good luck on the 2ww..
> 
> so im not sure what to to say or ask..
> 
> i'll give a bit of back detail who im might help hey!
> 
> Anyhow i have one DD, but before DD had a a miscarriage and had about 6 after her, and a few chemical pregnancies i think. Even though ive my bloods checked nothing wrong there had an op hysteroscopy(sP) all clear, so still to this date after year from this op still not pregnant and heartbroken love to have another one or two child,
> im on cd7 of cd26, which was all over the place recently and started to take Angus castus to regulate my cycle again which has helped
> 
> thanks

hiya welcome im sure sam can help you out:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Sam don't give up just yet hun you could have all of the signs of getting ready to start your period and still be pregnant I'm just really amazed that if your not pregnant then you cycle is really fooling us all because it does look very promising..
> 
> Lindsey hun don't give up either just yet hun like I said to sam you can still have the signs hun I know for me when I got pregnant I started bleeding I was having a mensterual cycle but they said sometimes you can do that so still keeping positive thoughts and lots of hope for you and Sam..
> 
> To the rest of the ladies how are you all with your cycles what cycle days are you on...
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day today..its raining here today and just yucky so me and the children are staying home and I'm going to de-clutter and clean this messy house up my husband went deer hunting so he will not be home till around maybe 8 or 9 my time...I will be checking in and out a lot today...have a great day ladies...
> 
> im not giving up yet just less positive of a bfp this monthClick to expand...

I know what you mean hun...but just keep trying to stay positive....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> hi everyone
> how are you all? Lindseyanne sorry to hear you got your BFN...still hope though!
> Sam, fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Im offically in 2ww now. Nipples very sensitve today, never happened before so im hoping its a sign ov has occured
> 
> its a miserable day here, so i hope you all have great day whatever you are doing
> 
> xx

sending you lots of babydust your way...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Sam don't give up just yet hun you could have all of the signs of getting ready to start your period and still be pregnant I'm just really amazed that if your not pregnant then you cycle is really fooling us all because it does look very promising..
> 
> Lindsey hun don't give up either just yet hun like I said to sam you can still have the signs hun I know for me when I got pregnant I started bleeding I was having a mensterual cycle but they said sometimes you can do that so still keeping positive thoughts and lots of hope for you and Sam..
> 
> To the rest of the ladies how are you all with your cycles what cycle days are you on...
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day today..its raining here today and just yucky so me and the children are staying home and I'm going to de-clutter and clean this messy house up my husband went deer hunting so he will not be home till around maybe 8 or 9 my time...I will be checking in and out a lot today...have a great day ladies...
> 
> im not giving up yet just less positive of a bfp this monthClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ive been doing that too lol but also been peeing so much every 15 mins i need a wee
> 
> oooooh i'm still thinking you're in with a chance hun,xxxClick to expand...

yep me to....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Hi i just stippled on this thread, hope it's a blessing in disguise..
> 
> so had a quick glance wishing lading in waiting good luck on the 2ww..
> 
> so im not sure what to to say or ask..
> 
> i'll give a bit of back detail who im might help hey!
> 
> Anyhow i have one DD, but before DD had a a miscarriage and had about 6 after her, and a few chemical pregnancies i think. Even though ive my bloods checked nothing wrong there had an op hysteroscopy(sP) all clear, so still to this date after year from this op still not pregnant and heartbroken love to have another one or two child,
> im on cd7 of cd26, which was all over the place recently and started to take Angus castus to regulate my cycle again which has helped
> 
> thanks


welcome to the group...so glad that you have joined us here....Sam is a wonderful and caring lady and she will be able to help you with anything and answer any questions that you might have....and again welcome....:hugs::flower:


----------



## frogger3240

Do you all decorate for Halloween?

https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr296/Randomish_Goof/Halloween.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Do you all decorate for Halloween?
> 
> https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr296/Randomish_Goof/Halloween.jpg

we dont infacr we hide in the house with the lights out so it looks like nobodys home:haha: the kids round here are little sods so im not opening my door to them


----------



## snowdrops

Thanks girls for your welcoming


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies i will be back online in a little while I'm going to go and finish cleaning...

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh293/vgc303/springcleaning.jpg
https://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff63/HealingSpiritForum/vacuum.gif

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x11/selenagaines/cleaning%20pics/cleaning.gif


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Thanks girls for your welcoming

:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all decorate for Halloween?
> 
> https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr296/Randomish_Goof/Halloween.jpg
> 
> we dont infacr we hide in the house with the lights out so it looks like nobodys home:haha: the kids round here are little sods so im not opening my door to themClick to expand...

:haha: oh wow....we are never home as we are taking our children out to trick or treat...we have a be blow up winnie the pooh vampire in our front yard with a couple of those RIP tomb stones....


----------



## ohmybabybump.

may i have a spell?? it's been 9 months and nothing but a chemical pregnancy. only 3 months til i may have to turn to fertility treatments. 

thanks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dont forget to turn your clocks back this weekend ladies


----------



## soon2 b wifey

add me


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Evening everyone!

Hope you are all ok!

Welcome to to snowdrops, ohmybump and soon2bwifey! 

:friends: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: Evening everyone!
> 
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> Welcome to to snowdrops, ohmybump and soon2bwifey!
> 
> :friends: xx

evening little mermaid how are you ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies im confused ive just been to the loo and noticed a little bit of pink blood on my towel i wiped and some more came off and ive got reall thick white cm sorry for tmi what the hell is going on::dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Hi i just stippled on this thread, hope it's a blessing in disguise..
> 
> so had a quick glance wishing lading in waiting good luck on the 2ww..
> 
> so im not sure what to to say or ask..
> 
> i'll give a bit of back detail who im might help hey!
> 
> Anyhow i have one DD, but before DD had a a miscarriage and had about 6 after her, and a few chemical pregnancies i think. Even though ive my bloods checked nothing wrong there had an op hysteroscopy(sP) all clear, so still to this date after year from this op still not pregnant and heartbroken love to have another one or two child,
> im on cd7 of cd26, which was all over the place recently and started to take Angus castus to regulate my cycle again which has helped
> 
> thanks

Merry Meet Snowdrops
welcome to the group, if you provide me with yours and OH first names your cycle dates and an email address i will gladly cast for you, send the info by pm or post on here, either way i will get back to you,
welcome again,
Brightest Blessings
Sam
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

:happydance:oooooooh lindsey, could be your plug forming?????:happydance:xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> Hi i just stippled on this thread, hope it's a blessing in disguise..
> 
> so had a quick glance wishing lading in waiting good luck on the 2ww..
> 
> so im not sure what to to say or ask..
> 
> i'll give a bit of back detail who im might help hey!
> 
> Anyhow i have one DD, but before DD had a a miscarriage and had about 6 after her, and a few chemical pregnancies i think. Even though ive my bloods checked nothing wrong there had an op hysteroscopy(sP) all clear, so still to this date after year from this op still not pregnant and heartbroken love to have another one or two child,
> im on cd7 of cd26, which was all over the place recently and started to take Angus castus to regulate my cycle again which has helped
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> welcome to the group...so glad that you have joined us here....Sam is a wonderful and caring lady and she will be able to help you with anything and answer any questions that you might have....and again welcome....:hugs::flower:Click to expand...


https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_18_7.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Do you all decorate for Halloween?
> 
> https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr296/Randomish_Goof/Halloween.jpg

i do! we call halloween Samhain, it is our new year, i decorate every year,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> :happydance:oooooooh lindsey, could be your plug forming?????:happydance:xxxx

never had it before i paniced when i saw it and made ben come in the bath room lol it might be from thrush tho maybe?


----------



## hedgewitch

ohmybabybump. said:


> may i have a spell?? it's been 9 months and nothing but a chemical pregnancy. only 3 months til i may have to turn to fertility treatments.
> 
> thanks.

Merry Meet ohmybabybump
welcome to the thread, sorry its taken a while for me to get back. yes you may have a spell, all i need from you is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email to send the spell. when i have these details i will cast for you. 
again welcome to the group,
Love and Light
Sam
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is thick cm a sign? the bleeding has stoped now nothing coming off on tissue anymore


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> is thick cm a sign? the bleeding has stoped now nothing coming off on tissue anymore

i'm getting all giddy Lindsey!!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> is thick cm a sign? the bleeding has stoped now nothing coming off on tissue anymore
> 
> i'm getting all giddy Lindsey!!!xxxClick to expand...

im panicing lol im quite a hypocondriact so stupid me googled and got all sorts of bad things come up


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to head to bed see if i can get any sleep probably wont will have all worrying things going thru my head lol but have church in the morning our last lot of banns are being read goodnight all xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya, I'm on CD1 and would love to join in, is this possible???


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> going to head to bed see if i can get any sleep probably wont will have all worrying things going thru my head lol but have church in the morning our last lot of banns are being read goodnight all xxx

goodnight Lindsey, replied on your facebook but then FIL rang and was on phone for an hour or so, sorry hun, i'm still holding out for your bfp, hope church goes well in the morning, sweet dreams, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Heya, I'm on CD1 and would love to join in, is this possible???

Merry Meet
of course its possible. if you provide me with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address i will gladly cast for you and then i will send you a spell that you can do at home. we have had some good successes on here and hopefully you can achieve the same with the help of the girls on here and the help of the Goddess, welcome to the thread,Patty will update your details when she comes on and the girls on here are great,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x

Merry Meet
we would love to have you join, the more the merrier. if you want me to cast for you all i need is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send you your part of the spell, as soon as i have these i will cast for you, when Patty comes on she will add your details to the front page, the girls on here are great, 
again welcome
Brightest Blessings
Sam
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals, 
Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone especially the new ladies

Lindseyanne - anynews on your CM ..looks promising!

Sam..am i right in saying you still do not have AF? if so you still are in with a good chance? Sam we did the spell again the other night but i still have not buried the apples . i kept falling asleep and forgetting. I was going to do it tonight . Will that be ok. Very naughty of me :(

frogger ..thanks for the baby dust 

Nipples are alot better now :) roll on the next 2 weeks

fingers crossed for everyone in 2ww or waiting for AF

Nothin else new just going to try to keep busy whilst in 2ww and a bit of BD :)
Have a nice day xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

muncho said:


> Hi everyone especially the new ladies
> 
> Lindseyanne - anynews on your CM ..looks promising!
> 
> Sam..am i right in saying you still do not have AF? if so you still are in with a good chance? Sam we did the spell again the other night but i still have not buried the apples . i kept falling asleep and forgetting. I was going to do it tonight . Will that be ok. Very naughty of me :(
> 
> frogger ..thanks for the baby dust
> 
> Nipples are alot better now :) roll on the next 2 weeks
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone in 2ww or waiting for AF
> 
> Nothin else new just going to try to keep busy whilst in 2ww and a bit of BD :)
> Have a nice day xx

nope nothing this morning my towel is clear :shrug:this whole waiting malarky is confusing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx

sorry af got you sam i still think shes coming for me this month


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got crampy pains again today and my boobs are reaaly tender around the nipple


----------



## WhisperOfHope

to all those who af got just want to share my fave quote with you



*when the world says give up hope whispers try one more time*


----------



## LittleMermaid

Welcome to the new peeps! :hi:

Sam ... sending you big furry https://208.101.14.184/fbicons/hugme/FurryHug.gif Sorry she got you xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!!! hows it all going?? 

I stupidly tested with a superdrug test and it was a bfn again! Im not sure when im due. I think i worked out my dates wrong. Im guessing that its te 28th.

Do you think its too early for testing?

what am i saying....i know im not pregnant I just dont feel it. :*(


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx
> 
> sorry af got you sam i still think shes coming for me this monthClick to expand...

nope i'm gonna hogg tie the bitch and stuff her in the cupboard so when she's finished with me she can't get no-one else!!!xxxhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im panicing lol im quite a hypocondriact so stupid me googled and got all sorts of bad things come up

step away from the search engines!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> to all those who af got just want to share my fave quote with you
> 
> 
> 
> *when the world says give up hope whispers try one more time*

thanks Lindsey, made me blubber again lol, might snaffle that for my siggy if you don't mind,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Welcome to the new peeps! :hi:
> 
> Sam ... sending you big furry https://208.101.14.184/fbicons/hugme/FurryHug.gif Sorry she got you xx

aww thanks hun, needed that,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

ohmybabybump. said:


> may i have a spell?? it's been 9 months and nothing but a chemical pregnancy. only 3 months til i may have to turn to fertility treatments.
> 
> thanks.

welcome ohmybabybump so glad that your here....I'm so sorry that you have been having chemical pregnancy I'm sure with Sam's help you will be able to carry a pregnancy.....:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

soon2 b wifey said:


> add me

welcome soon2 b wifey to the group....so glad you joined us....:hugs::flower:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: Evening everyone!
> 
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> Welcome to to snowdrops, ohmybump and soon2bwifey!
> 
> :friends: xx


Hi LittleMermaid :wave: how are you doing? hope your well...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> :happydance:oooooooh lindsey, could be your plug forming?????:happydance:xxxx

I agree with sam....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Do you all decorate for Halloween?
> 
> https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr296/Randomish_Goof/Halloween.jpg
> 
> i do! we call halloween Samhain, it is our new year, i decorate every year,xxxClick to expand...


oh cool sam...do you take pictures of it all?...would love to see how you have decorated....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x

welcome Berniep to the group so glad that you have joined us....I know what you mean about getting very dishearting but these ladies where and Sam are wonderful and they help support you through it all hun to make it alittle easier...I hope you get your BFP real soo to...sending you lots of babydust your way...and again glad that your here with us....:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> oh cool sam...do you take pictures of it all?...would love to see how you have decorated....:happydance:

Morning Patty
i'll take some pics and post them, i start my decorating today as its a week before and we celebrate for the week. Halloween is Witches New Year. Samhain.x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Heya, I'm on CD1 and would love to join in, is this possible???

welcome to the group MissyMojo so glad that your here with us....sending you lots of babydust your way....:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Heya, I'm on CD1 and would love to join in, is this possible???
> 
> Merry Meet
> of course its possible. if you provide me with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address i will gladly cast for you and then i will send you a spell that you can do at home. we have had some good successes on here and hopefully you can achieve the same with the help of the girls on here and the help of the Goddess, welcome to the thread,Patty will update your details when she comes on and the girls on here are great,xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x
> 
> Merry Meet
> we would love to have you join, the more the merrier. if you want me to cast for you all i need is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send you your part of the spell, as soon as i have these i will cast for you, when Patty comes on she will add your details to the front page, the girls on here are great,
> again welcome
> Brightest Blessings
> Sam
> xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx


Oh No!!! Sam I'm soo sorry hun...:( you know Sam we are here to support you through it all hun..I know its heartbreaking to get that ugly old witch to come :witch: but this new cycle will hopefully bring the :bfp: for you...Love ya Sam :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi everyone especially the new ladies
> 
> Lindseyanne - anynews on your CM ..looks promising!
> 
> Sam..am i right in saying you still do not have AF? if so you still are in with a good chance? Sam we did the spell again the other night but i still have not buried the apples . i kept falling asleep and forgetting. I was going to do it tonight . Will that be ok. Very naughty of me :(
> 
> frogger ..thanks for the baby dust
> 
> Nipples are alot better now :) roll on the next 2 weeks
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone in 2ww or waiting for AF
> 
> Nothin else new just going to try to keep busy whilst in 2ww and a bit of BD :)
> Have a nice day xx

Hey Muncho,

Your very welcome for the babydust....love sending it to ya...:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Sam..am i right in saying you still do not have AF? if so you still are in with a good chance? Sam we did the spell again the other night but i still have not buried the apples . i kept falling asleep and forgetting. I was going to do it tonight . Will that be ok. Very naughty of me :(

Morning Manisha

no the witch flew in during the early hours for me so looks like it was a chemical :cry:for me this month, chart went triphasic and FF said i had implantation but just didn't stick. thinking of giving it up till next year.

as for the apples, thats fine but try get them done asap, if you fall asleep then do them in the morning when you wake,
how are you today hun? 2ww is boring isn't it.xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> muncho said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone especially the new ladies
> 
> Lindseyanne - anynews on your CM ..looks promising!
> 
> Sam..am i right in saying you still do not have AF? if so you still are in with a good chance? Sam we did the spell again the other night but i still have not buried the apples . i kept falling asleep and forgetting. I was going to do it tonight . Will that be ok. Very naughty of me :(
> 
> frogger ..thanks for the baby dust
> 
> Nipples are alot better now :) roll on the next 2 weeks
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone in 2ww or waiting for AF
> 
> Nothin else new just going to try to keep busy whilst in 2ww and a bit of BD :)
> Have a nice day xx
> 
> nope nothing this morning my towel is clear :shrug:this whole waiting malarky is confusingClick to expand...



YAY!!! Lindsey :happydance::happydance: come on :bfp:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! Sam I'm soo sorry hun...:( you know Sam we are here to support you through it all hun..I know its heartbreaking to get that ugly old witch to come :witch: but this new cycle will hopefully bring the :bfp: for you...Love ya Sam :hugs:Click to expand...

no worries Patty
was expecting it to be honest as temps dropped a few days after implantation so another chemical for me, thinking of giving up till next year,
hope you're ok
x


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> to all those who af got just want to share my fave quote with you
> 
> 
> 
> *when the world says give up hope whispers try one more time*

I love that quote lindsey...thanks for sharing that with us....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!!! hows it all going??
> 
> I stupidly tested with a superdrug test and it was a bfn again! Im not sure when im due. I think i worked out my dates wrong. Im guessing that its te 28th.
> 
> Do you think its too early for testing?
> 
> what am i saying....i know im not pregnant I just dont feel it. :*(


Hey LittleAurora,

it could be way to early hun don't give up hope just yet I know its hard to be positive when you have tested and its shows the BFN...just try to stay positive and keep telling yourself that you will get pregnant and visualize visualize the sperm and egg meeting and fertilizing and then visualize it going down the tube to the uterus and implanting and and watch the baby grow and delievering the baby and holding it in your arms...visualize is very important to...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx
> 
> sorry af got you sam i still think shes coming for me this monthClick to expand...
> 
> nope i'm gonna hogg tie the bitch and stuff her in the cupboard so when she's finished with me she can't get no-one else!!!xxxhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gifClick to expand...


you get her girl for all of us....:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im panicing lol im quite a hypocondriact so stupid me googled and got all sorts of bad things come up
> 
> step away from the search engines!!!xxxClick to expand...

I agree with Sam on that search engine you will find anything that can be negative ....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh cool sam...do you take pictures of it all?...would love to see how you have decorated....:happydance:
> 
> Morning Patty
> i'll take some pics and post them, i start my decorating today as its a week before and we celebrate for the week. Halloween is Witches New Year. Samhain.xClick to expand...


YAY!!!! Sam I can't wait to see the pictures....hope your having a good day so far hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! Sam I'm soo sorry hun...:( you know Sam we are here to support you through it all hun..I know its heartbreaking to get that ugly old witch to come :witch: but this new cycle will hopefully bring the :bfp: for you...Love ya Sam :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no worries Patty
> was expecting it to be honest as temps dropped a few days after implantation so another chemical for me, thinking of giving up till next year,
> hope you're ok
> xClick to expand...

we are here for whatever you decide to do hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
> in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,
> Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! Sam I'm soo sorry hun...:( you know Sam we are here to support you through it all hun..I know its heartbreaking to get that ugly old witch to come :witch: but this new cycle will hopefully bring the :bfp: for you...Love ya Sam :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no worries Patty
> was expecting it to be honest as temps dropped a few days after implantation so another chemical for me, thinking of giving up till next year,
> hope you're ok
> xClick to expand...

Sam I was just looking at your chart again and I honestly don't think that your LP is long enough have you looked into ordering the B6 or progesterone cream?


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,

Ok I need all of you that are on the front page to update please where you are in your cycles so that I can update today....Thanks ladies soooo much...:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam I was just looking at your chart again and I honestly don't think that your LP is long enough have you looked into ordering the B6 or progesterone cream?

no not yet, no idea where to get it from over here, thats what i was thinking too.x


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam I was just looking at your chart again and I honestly don't think that your LP is long enough have you looked into ordering the B6 or progesterone cream?
> 
> no not yet, no idea where to get it from over here, thats what i was thinking too.xClick to expand...

Sam

here read this they ship to all of these places....

https://www.vitacost.com/Help/
Current countries we ship to:

Argentina
Australia
Austria
Bahamas
Belgium
Bermuda
Brazil
British Virgin Islands
Canada
Chile
China - People's Republic of
Colombia
Costa Rica
Denmark
Dominican Republic Fiji
Finland
France
Germany
Guatemala
Haiti
Hong Kong
Ireland - Republic Of
Israel
Japan
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Netherlands Antilles
New Zealand Norfolk Island
Panama
Peru
Philippines
Portugal
Singapore
Slovenia
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
Trinidad and Tobago
U.S. Virgin Islands
United Arab Emirates
United Kingdom 

and here is the page for ordering the progesterone cream
https://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Natural-Progesterone-Cream


----------



## frogger3240

here is information on how to take the progesteron cream...

DirectionsMassage 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of cream twice daily into smooth skin areas such as the wrists, inner arms or thighs, throat, abdomen or chest. Premenopausal women use for 14 days prior to the first day of menstruation, discontinue and repeat. Menopausal and postmenopausal women use for 21 days, discontinue for 7 days and repeat. These are general recommendations only and may need to be modified for individual needs. Please consult your health care professional for specific situations.


----------



## hedgewitch

well at the min i'm a BFN cd 1 and forming a cunning plan in my mind to banish the witch for everyone, all ideas greatly received. 



 hogg tie bitch and stuff in cupboard


 shove broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else


 set my bulldog Norman on her

 



 hold her flying monkeys to ransom


put her broom in the woodburner


Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick


Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys

this is all i've come up with at the min but will keep updating when i have new ideas or you ladies give me anymore lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> to all those who af got just want to share my fave quote with you
> 
> 
> 
> *when the world says give up hope whispers try one more time*
> 
> thanks Lindsey, made me blubber again lol, might snaffle that for my siggy if you don't mind,xxxClick to expand...

of course sam i love that saying the same as "learn from yeserday, live for today hope for tomorrow"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no more spotting or discharge of any kind for me yet today have needed the loo alot tho , and again feel like af is coming with the crampy feeling in my lower stomache h and had a teary moment this morning before church we had a little tigff and i stormed off crying lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> no more spotting or discharge of any kind for me yet today have needed the loo alot tho , and again feel like af is coming with the crampy feeling in my lower stomache

Lindsey you know that some people do feel like they are getting ready to start their menstural cycles and show up pregnant so dont' give up any hope visualize getting pregnant all the time.....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well at the min i'm a BFN cd 1 and forming a cunning plan in my mind to banish the witch for everyone, all ideas greatly received.
> 
> 
> 
> hogg tie bitch and stuff in cupboard
> 
> 
> shove broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else
> 
> 
> set my bulldog Norman on her
> View attachment 42892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold her flying monkeys to ransom
> 
> 
> put her broom in the woodburner
> 
> 
> Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick
> 
> 
> Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys
> 
> this is all i've come up with at the min but will keep updating when i have new ideas or you ladies give me anymore lol x


I love it those are so cute...your dog is cute.........:thumbup: take that ugly :witch: out of here ........:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> no more spotting or discharge of any kind for me yet today have needed the loo alot tho , and again feel like af is coming with the crampy feeling in my lower stomache
> 
> Lindsey you know that some people do feel like they are getting ready to start their menstural cycles and show up pregnant so dont' give up any hope visualize getting pregnant all the time.....:winkwink:Click to expand...

 im not going to test anymore until after monday lol bens going to buy me some first responces as ive only got the cheepy ebay ones


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> no more spotting or discharge of any kind for me yet today have needed the loo alot tho , and again feel like af is coming with the crampy feeling in my lower stomache
> 
> Lindsey you know that some people do feel like they are getting ready to start their menstural cycles and show up pregnant so dont' give up any hope visualize getting pregnant all the time.....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> im not going to test anymore until after monday lol bens going to buy me some first responces as ive only got the cheepy ebay onesClick to expand...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v492/Lady-Orchard/689693txscwa8ygc.gif https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn20/tinah233/crossed_fingers.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im not going to test anymore until after monday lol bens going to buy me some first responces as ive only got the cheepy ebay ones

they might not show anything up Lindsey as the sensitivity on them may well be too high, frers are better, i got my pos on one the other day so i know they do pick up early,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not going to test anymore until after monday lol bens going to buy me some first responces as ive only got the cheepy ebay ones
> 
> they might not show anything up Lindsey as the sensitivity on them may well be too high, frers are better, i got my pos on one the other day so i know they do pick up early,xxxClick to expand...

they are suposed to be ones that pick up early the one step ones


----------



## hedgewitch

girls, just heard that Fluffyblue has got her BFP, so add another one please Patty,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> girls, just heard that Fluffyblue has got her BFP, so add another one please Patty,xxx

thats fantastic :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> girls, just heard that Fluffyblue has got her BFP, so add another one please Patty,xxx

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg320/Opallu/woohoo.gif

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Happy%20Dance/DoingTheHappyDance.gif


https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/KimCandy2/Congratulations/431196831a86a98b3efe893bd00f0ad93d2.gif to Fluffyblue.....woohoo please share your pregnancy journey with us....


----------



## hedgewitch

sure is, doing really well this month for BFP'S,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> sure is, doing really well this month for BFP'S,xxx

we will know son if im one of them im being good and waiting lol knowing my luck af will arive with vengance tomorrow


----------



## hedgewitch

just noticed fluffyblue isn't on the front page, alot of girls aren't, think my comp ate the data somehow. are they showing on everyone elses?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> we will know son if im one of them im being good and waiting lol knowing my luck af will arive with vengance tomorrow

well i'm feeling super good for you Lindsey,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> sure is, doing really well this month for BFP'S,xxx


woohoo!!!! yes really well...thanks Sam for making these ladies dreams come true...your dream is going to be coming true soon to.....:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> just noticed fluffyblue isn't on the front page, alot of girls aren't, think my comp ate the data somehow. are they showing on everyone elses?xxx

when I went to look at the front page she was only on the affirmation part I need dates when it was casted for her I have added her but just need a little more information....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we will know son if im one of them im being good and waiting lol knowing my luck af will arive with vengance tomorrow
> 
> well i'm feeling super good for you Lindsey,xxxxClick to expand...

I agree with sam I'm feeling super good for you also Lindsey....:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> when I went to look at the front page she was only on the affirmation part I need dates when it was casted for her I have added her but just need a little more information....

ah rite, phew, thought my comp had eaten the data on mine only, was worried it was gonna crash again!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied


----------



## frogger3240

sorry I'm back ladies...I had to go and fix some breakfast for my husband and children.....I made rice, gravy, eggs, sausage.....yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

frogger3240 said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hello all!!! hows it all going??
> 
> I stupidly tested with a superdrug test and it was a bfn again! Im not sure when im due. I think i worked out my dates wrong. Im guessing that its te 28th.
> 
> Do you think its too early for testing?
> 
> what am i saying....i know im not pregnant I just dont feel it. :*(
> 
> 
> Hey LittleAurora,
> 
> it could be way to early hun don't give up hope just yet I know its hard to be positive when you have tested and its shows the BFN...just try to stay positive and keep telling yourself that you will get pregnant and visualize visualize the sperm and egg meeting and fertilizing and then visualize it going down the tube to the uterus and implanting and and watch the baby grow and delievering the baby and holding it in your arms...visualize is very important to...:winkwink:Click to expand...


aww thanks, but i am getting AF type back pain today. :cry: i have been so tired :sleep: but i think i am just disapointed


----------



## LittleAurora

Congratulations fluffyblue!!!!! Xx


----------



## ThatGirl

sent oh shopping for candles :) x


----------



## ThatGirl

can u use teacandle or not x


----------



## muncho

Hi frogger

i think i read somewhere you wanted to update the 1st page. Im now in the 2ww

hope thats helps xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied

yey i'm getting excited for you Lindsey,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Afternoon!!!! How is the weekend treating you girls?
> 
> Well Sam we did the spell last night or should I say I did the spell. Hubby obviously joined in with the bit he needed too lol. I had a problem with putting the flame out with my fingers, I couldn't do it lol I'm a wimp, so I just dripped water onto it instead do you think that will be ok Sam? I'm not due to ovulate until next Sat (halloween yay!) but we are getting in there early this month. Lots of :sex: to come this week :happydance:.
> Sam so sorry the :witch: got you. Keep her in that cupboard hun. Bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water ( well it worked for dorothy).

yey Vicky loving that one, hmmmm shall have to update my list, might get Patty put it on the main page lol, what do you think girls?
yes putting the flame out that way is ok lol, you should just wet your tips of fingers and pinch the flame and it won't burn you that way but as long as it hasn't been blown out you will be fine lol.
how are you today?
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> can u use teacandle or not x

you can do as a last resort if you cannot get the tapered ones, just make sure its white or if you can get the coloured ones that will suffice too,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sorry I'm back ladies...I had to go and fix some breakfast for my husband and children.....I made rice, gravy, eggs, sausage.....yummy!!!!!!

sounds nice, i'm catching a plane and coming your house!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> aww thanks, but i am getting AF type back pain today. :cry: i have been so tired :sleep: but i think i am just disapointed

you never know hunny, anyway the witch is at my house being beaten so she can't come to you just yet.........xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

muncho said:


> Hi frogger
> 
> i think i read somewhere you wanted to update the 1st page. Im now in the 2ww
> 
> hope thats helps xx


yep thanks Muncho...I will update now.... :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied
> 
> yey i'm getting excited for you Lindsey,xxxClick to expand...

yep I agree with Sam I'm getting excited for you also Lindsey...woohoo!!!
:wedding::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon!!!! How is the weekend treating you girls?
> 
> Well Sam we did the spell last night or should I say I did the spell. Hubby obviously joined in with the bit he needed too lol. I had a problem with putting the flame out with my fingers, I couldn't do it lol I'm a wimp, so I just dripped water onto it instead do you think that will be ok Sam? I'm not due to ovulate until next Sat (halloween yay!) but we are getting in there early this month. Lots of :sex: to come this week :happydance:.
> Sam so sorry the :witch: got you. Keep her in that cupboard hun. Bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water ( well it worked for dorothy).
> 
> yey Vicky loving that one, hmmmm shall have to update my list, might get Patty put it on the main page lol, what do you think girls?:thumbup:I can do that sam for ya...:thumbup:
> yes putting the flame out that way is ok lol, you should just wet your tips of fingers and pinch the flame and it won't burn you that way but as long as it hasn't been blown out you will be fine lol.
> how are you today?
> xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sorry I'm back ladies...I had to go and fix some breakfast for my husband and children.....I made rice, gravy, eggs, sausage.....yummy!!!!!!
> 
> sounds nice, i'm catching a plane and coming your house!!xxClick to expand...

come on sam I'm be waiting at the airport to pick you up.....:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied
> 
> yey i'm getting excited for you Lindsey,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yep I agree with Sam I'm getting excited for you also Lindsey...woohoo!!!
> :wedding::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

 still no more bleeding cramping has died down a tiny bit and did a test bad me i know bfn yet again


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks, but i am getting AF type back pain today. :cry: i have been so tired :sleep: but i think i am just disapointed
> 
> you never know hunny, anyway the witch is at my house being beaten so she can't come to you just yet.........xxxxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance: yay!! sam is beating the witch :witch:woohoo beat her good sam.....


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied
> 
> yey i'm getting excited for you Lindsey,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yep I agree with Sam I'm getting excited for you also Lindsey...woohoo!!!
> :wedding::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> still no more bleeding cramping has died down a tiny bit and did a test bad me i know bfn yet againClick to expand...

well I'm so glad that the bleeding cramping has died down....hun it may still just be to early are you sure what date that you ovulated on?....let us know hun and we all can try to figure it out I know you don't temp...do you do ovulation testing strips?


----------



## frogger3240

sam these are just questions now what if's...

what if you didn't say the saying?

what if you didn't rub the oils on your husband with water?

what if you sau left something out?

I'm getting ready to do mine and worried what if but there might be others on here that may have the same questions...

I'm going to go and look at everything I need to do and see if I have more questions before I mess soemthing up...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> il bbl gotta talk weddings with my sis she wants me to talk about tabel decs lol just had my make up trial and look all pweetyfied
> 
> yey i'm getting excited for you Lindsey,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yep I agree with Sam I'm getting excited for you also Lindsey...woohoo!!!
> :wedding::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> still no more bleeding cramping has died down a tiny bit and did a test bad me i know bfn yet againClick to expand...
> 
> well I'm so glad that the bleeding cramping has died down....hun it may still just be to early are you sure what date that you ovulated on?....let us know hun and we all can try to figure it out I know you don't temp...do you do ovulation testing strips?Click to expand...

 i ovulated around the 13th and i know i did this month cos the oain a got i havent used an opk as they never worked properly for me the last few mnths showed very faint lines but that was it


----------



## ThatGirl

hedgewitch said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> can u use teacandle or not x
> 
> you can do as a last resort if you cannot get the tapered ones, just make sure its white or if you can get the coloured ones that will suffice too,xxClick to expand...

it'll have to be tea ones then they white ones yep x


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon!!!! How is the weekend treating you girls?
> 
> Well Sam we did the spell last night or should I say I did the spell. Hubby obviously joined in with the bit he needed too lol. I had a problem with putting the flame out with my fingers, I couldn't do it lol I'm a wimp, so I just dripped water onto it instead do you think that will be ok Sam? I'm not due to ovulate until next Sat (halloween yay!) but we are getting in there early this month. Lots of :sex: to come this week :happydance:.
> Sam so sorry the :witch: got you. Keep her in that cupboard hun. Bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water ( well it worked for dorothy).
> 
> yey Vicky loving that one, hmmmm shall have to update my list, might get Patty put it on the main page lol, what do you think girls?
> yes putting the flame out that way is ok lol, you should just wet your tips of fingers and pinch the flame and it won't burn you that way but as long as it hasn't been blown out you will be fine lol.
> how are you today?
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think that's a brilliant idea, it adds a bit of humour to the whole thing and gives us something else to think about. If I come up with anything else I'll let ya know. I tried wettin me fingers but couldnt do it lol I kept tellin myself just do it, but I couldn't. You should of seen me like something out of a comedy sketch. Back an forth,do it,no I can't,just do it,no I can't,ok just gonna do it this time and I didn't. So think I'll stick with the drips lol.
> I'm good thanks hunny. How are you? I'm just preparing me sunday roast. Just gonna peel me spuds. Back in a jiffy. X XClick to expand...

lol thats funny, i can just see it now in my minds eye, he he,
oooh sunday roast, sounds yummy, i'm not too bad really really heavy af and terrible cramps, damn that witch!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sorry I'm back ladies...I had to go and fix some breakfast for my husband and children.....I made rice, gravy, eggs, sausage.....yummy!!!!!!
> 
> sounds nice, i'm catching a plane and coming your house!!xxClick to expand...
> 
> come on sam I'm be waiting at the airport to pick you up.....:winkwink:Click to expand...

on my way, just packing my clean undies lol!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks, but i am getting AF type back pain today. :cry: i have been so tired :sleep: but i think i am just disapointed
> 
> you never know hunny, anyway the witch is at my house being beaten so she can't come to you just yet.........xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yay!! sam is beating the witch :witch:woohoo beat her good sam.....Click to expand...

i'm a whooping her ass!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam these are just questions now what if's...
> 
> what if you didn't say the saying?
> 
> what if you didn't rub the oils on your husband with water?
> 
> what if you sau left something out?
> 
> I'm getting ready to do mine and worried what if but there might be others on here that may have the same questions...
> 
> I'm going to go and look at everything I need to do and see if I have more questions before I mess soemthing up...

try not to worry too much. the majority of the spell is done by me but i obviously can't do the bd part for you so the main casting has been done with the moon phase and the Goddess has already been asked, your wording is more like an offering/prayer if you know what i mean, as long as you do what feels right to you then everything will be fine. if you are worrying about messing up and stressing then its not going to be fun and you won't be relaxed, as long as the intention is that you are asking the Goddess for help and it is a genuine intent then thats all that matters, just follow the basics of the spell and mess about with the wording and actions till you find a way that feels right for you, match your correspodences ie colours, scents and elemental aspects correctly and the rest is really dependant on what you make it. we are all different and have different ways of doing stuff so try not too worry. if you want to reword it and then get me to check it i will, do whatever you feel comfortable with, have fun in what you are doing, it is not suppossed to be a chore!!xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

argh cd2 and pmt is through the roof, im grumpy and keep snapping at oh, im sure by now he'd love me pg just to get a break from wife from hell 3/4 days everymonth


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I hate that witch!! Hmmmm! just thinking we could try landing a house on her. Who has a flying house we could borrow?
> By the way Sam. I'm sooooo loving Norman. Can I have him pleeeeeez!
> I think we should start a who loves Norman thread.lol. x

i am looking for a flying house as we speak!!! we will do her in!!!

i agree, all those in favour of an i love norman thread say aye!!

AYE!!
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I hate that witch!! Hmmmm! just thinking we could try landing a house on her. Who has a flying house we could borrow?
> By the way Sam. I'm sooooo loving Norman. Can I have him pleeeeeez!
> I think we should start a who loves Norman thread.lol. x
> 
> i am looking for a flying house as we speak!!! we will do her in!!!
> 
> i agree, all those in favour of an i love norman thread say aye!!
> 
> AYE!!
> xxxxClick to expand...

whos norman? lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

*our plans on how to banish the witch forever
*​ 


 *hogg tie the bitch and stuff her in a cupboard*


* shove her broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else*


* set my bulldog Norman on her*





 *hold her flying monkeys to ransom*


*put her broom in the woodburner*


*Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick*


*Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys*


*bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water....i'm melting, i'm melting......*


*land a flying house on her*


*put drawing pins in her red shoes*


*boil her up in her own cauldron*

come on ladies any more for any more?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> *our plans on how to banish the witch forever
> *​
> 
> 
> *hogg tie the bitch and stuff her in a cupboard*
> 
> 
> * shove her broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else*
> 
> 
> * set my bulldog Norman on her*
> 
> View attachment 42943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hold her flying monkeys to ransom*
> 
> 
> *put her broom in the woodburner*
> 
> 
> *Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick*
> 
> 
> *Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys*
> 
> 
> *bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water....i'm melting, i'm melting......*
> 
> 
> *land a flying house on her*
> 
> 
> *put drawing pins in her red shoes*
> 
> 
> *boil her up in her own cauldron*
> 
> come on ladies any more for any more?xxx

https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd195/TexasLady_album/ROFLMAO.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey, Norman is my bulldog



we're gonna set him on the witch!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Norman is my bulldog
> 
> View attachment 42944
> 
> 
> we're gonna set him on the witch!!xxx

oh he is gorgus! we can set spikey on her too
 



Attached Files:







spike.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x
> 
> Merry Meet
> we would love to have you join, the more the merrier. if you want me to cast for you all i need is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send you your part of the spell, as soon as i have these i will cast for you, when Patty comes on she will add your details to the front page, the girls on here are great,
> again welcome
> Brightest Blessings
> Sam
> xxxClick to expand...



Hi 
Thank-you for your lovely welcome, do you need to cast on a certain cycle day? would i be best waiting to see if AF shows this cycle? (she is due on Wed).
I'm so sorry she has come to visit you, i wish you lots of luck and babydust this cycle x


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> to all those who af got just want to share my fave quote with you
> 
> 
> 
> *when the world says give up hope whispers try one more time*


That is a lovely quote, it made me fill up, i'll think about that when times get hard x


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x
> 
> welcome Berniep to the group so glad that you have joined us....I know what you mean about getting very dishearting but these ladies where and Sam are wonderful and they help support you through it all hun to make it alittle easier...I hope you get your BFP real soo to...sending you lots of babydust your way...and again glad that your here with us....:dust:Click to expand...

Hi,
thanks for your warm welcome, you all sound like a lovely bunch of ladies, although since i was last on last night you have all posted loads, i hate to miss more than a day i'd never catch up lol, hope you get your bfp very soon, good luck x


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> well at the min i'm a BFN cd 1 and forming a cunning plan in my mind to banish the witch for everyone, all ideas greatly received.
> 
> 
> 
> hogg tie bitch and stuff in cupboard
> 
> 
> shove broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else
> 
> 
> set my bulldog Norman on her
> View attachment 42892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold her flying monkeys to ransom
> 
> 
> put her broom in the woodburner
> 
> 
> Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick
> 
> 
> Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys
> 
> this is all i've come up with at the min but will keep updating when i have new ideas or you ladies give me anymore lol x



Your ideas are great and your dog is gorgeous x


----------



## MissyMojo

can we sat aisha on the witch too!!! im sure she'd love a bone or two to knaw at!!

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Waskerley%20Visit/IMG_9680.jpg


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i use photo bucket and copy in the link for the image :)


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
hope your all ok, its just taken me ages to read all the posts from last night, i'll make sure i'm on several times a day in future. Thank-you for all your welcomes, you all seem like lovely ladies x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sorry I'm back ladies...I had to go and fix some breakfast for my husband and children.....I made rice, gravy, eggs, sausage.....yummy!!!!!!
> 
> sounds nice, i'm catching a plane and coming your house!!xxClick to expand...
> 
> come on sam I'm be waiting at the airport to pick you up.....:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> on my way, just packing my clean undies lol!!xxxClick to expand...

lol.....:thumbup: I hear ya....


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks, but i am getting AF type back pain today. :cry: i have been so tired :sleep: but i think i am just disapointed
> 
> you never know hunny, anyway the witch is at my house being beaten so she can't come to you just yet.........xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: yay!! sam is beating the witch :witch:woohoo beat her good sam.....Click to expand...
> 
> i'm a whooping her ass!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif xxxClick to expand...

https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp79/LittleDebbie1122/laughing.jpg thats right girl beat her ass up.....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam these are just questions now what if's...
> 
> what if you didn't say the saying?
> 
> what if you didn't rub the oils on your husband with water?
> 
> what if you sau left something out?
> 
> I'm getting ready to do mine and worried what if but there might be others on here that may have the same questions...
> 
> I'm going to go and look at everything I need to do and see if I have more questions before I mess soemthing up...
> 
> try not to worry too much. the majority of the spell is done by me but i obviously can't do the bd part for you so the main casting has been done with the moon phase and the Goddess has already been asked, your wording is more like an offering/prayer if you know what i mean, as long as you do what feels right to you then everything will be fine. if you are worrying about messing up and stressing then its not going to be fun and you won't be relaxed, as long as the intention is that you are asking the Goddess for help and it is a genuine intent then thats all that matters, just follow the basics of the spell and mess about with the wording and actions till you find a way that feels right for you, match your correspodences ie colours, scents and elemental aspects correctly and the rest is really dependant on what you make it. we are all different and have different ways of doing stuff so try not too worry. if you want to reword it and then get me to check it i will, do whatever you feel comfortable with, have fun in what you are doing, it is not suppossed to be a chore!!xxxxClick to expand...

thanks Sam....now we are suppose to do it before everytime we BD? or can we just do it the one time during that 1 cycle?...say if my husband wasn't home at the time and I done the words and candles but had the candles still going by the time he came in to BD would that matter even if it was like an hour later or something? your a big help on this...thanks so much sam...I'm a big worry wart....:dohh::shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> argh cd2 and pmt is through the roof, im grumpy and keep snapping at oh, im sure by now he'd love me pg just to get a break from wife from hell 3/4 days everymonth

yeah i'm the woman from hell too, hate it when i'm like that,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> can i join? we've been ttc #3 since January and its getting very disheartening everytime AF arrives, AF is due on Wednesday so not long to go now, hope you are all well and i hope you all get your bfp's soon x
> 
> Merry Meet
> we would love to have you join, the more the merrier. if you want me to cast for you all i need is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send you your part of the spell, as soon as i have these i will cast for you, when Patty comes on she will add your details to the front page, the girls on here are great,
> again welcome
> Brightest Blessings
> Sam
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Thank-you for your lovely welcome, do you need to cast on a certain cycle day? would i be best waiting to see if AF shows this cycle? (she is due on Wed).
> I'm so sorry she has come to visit you, i wish you lots of luck and babydust this cycle xClick to expand...

no i cast with the phases of the moon so don't worry, and thanks for your condolences lol,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I hate that witch!! Hmmmm! just thinking we could try landing a house on her. Who has a flying house we could borrow?
> By the way Sam. I'm sooooo loving Norman. Can I have him pleeeeeez!
> I think we should start a who loves Norman thread.lol. x
> 
> i am looking for a flying house as we speak!!! we will do her in!!!
> 
> i agree, all those in favour of an i love norman thread say aye!!
> 
> AYE!!
> xxxxClick to expand...

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o108/Onlyredheads/36.png


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well at the min i'm a BFN cd 1 and forming a cunning plan in my mind to banish the witch for everyone, all ideas greatly received.
> 
> 
> 
> hogg tie bitch and stuff in cupboard
> 
> 
> shove broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else
> 
> 
> set my bulldog Norman on her
> View attachment 42892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold her flying monkeys to ransom
> 
> 
> put her broom in the woodburner
> 
> 
> Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick
> 
> 
> Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys
> 
> this is all i've come up with at the min but will keep updating when i have new ideas or you ladies give me anymore lol x
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideas are great and your dog is gorgeous xClick to expand...

ah thanks, i love him to bits,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o108/Onlyredheads/36.png

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_219.giflove it!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> oh he is gorgus! we can set spikey on her too

awww your doggy is lovely, strokes from sam,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> can we sat aisha on the witch too!!! im sure she'd love a bone or two to knaw at!!
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Waskerley%20Visit/IMG_9680.jpg

lovely, belly rubs from sam,xxx
any more pets to share girls?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh how do I put pictures on. I wanna piccy on too?

in advanced you will see a pic of a paperclip on the task bar thingy, click that then browse and find your pic then upload, then on message click the paperclip again and you will see code for pic attached click that and it will insert pic in your txt,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

sam, on the solitary spell it says 

quote;
One piece of cord or ribbon white, blue or pink  gender
Compass <--- that is the meaning for the color right? if so I have the pink and the blue so when I do the 3 knots they will be together...


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> thanks Sam....now we are suppose to do it before everytime we BD? or can we just do it the one time during that 1 cycle?...say if my husband wasn't home at the time and I done the words and candles but had the candles still going by the time he came in to BD would that matter even if it was like an hour later or something? your a big help on this...thanks so much sam...I'm a big worry wart....:dohh::shrug:

no that would be fine hun, it may even be more peaceful for you to do it that way, you can realx and take a bath and what not, aslong as the intention is pure and true, everything can be rearranged to suit,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam, on the solitary spell it says
> 
> quote;
> One piece of cord or ribbon white, blue or pink &#8211; gender
> Compass <--- that is the meaning for the color right? if so I have the pink and the blue so when I do the 3 knots they will be together...

the pink blue or white is for gender of desired baby if your not fussed then do a white only, if you want 2 boys as you mentioned twins, do 2 blue, if you want 2 girls do 2 pink etc and the compass is so you know which direction north, east south and west is,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam, on the solitary spell it says
> 
> quote;
> One piece of cord or ribbon white, blue or pink  gender
> Compass <--- that is the meaning for the color right? if so I have the pink and the blue so when I do the 3 knots they will be together...
> 
> the pink blue or white is for gender of desired baby if your not fussed then do a white only, if you want 2 boys as you mentioned twins, do 2 blue, if you want 2 girls do 2 pink etc and the compass is so you know which direction north, east south and west is,xxxClick to expand...


oh ok cool...my husband has a compass so I will be using that...thanks for the help on this...:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

prob annoying now lol but going back to the bleeding last night if it was a cut on my lady garden it would of stung when i peed wouldnt it? ive never had it before so ben thinks it may well of been ib but im realy not going to get hopes up


----------



## frogger3240

sam sorry but another question...can I use of of these stones instead of the apple and white tissue paper?.. I have ....

Jade
Malachite
Green Moss Agate


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> prob annoying now lol but going back to the bleeding last night if it was a cut on my lady garden it would of stung when i peed wouldnt it? ive never had it before so ben thinks it may well of been ib but im realy not going to get hopes up

yes and no if it was further inside then no you wouldn't be feeling it when you peed but if it was closer to the outside then yes would have been feeling some stinging...so that could very well be what or why you was having those light bleeding...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> prob annoying now lol but going back to the bleeding last night if it was a cut on my lady garden it would of stung when i peed wouldnt it? ive never had it before so ben thinks it may well of been ib but im realy not going to get hopes up
> 
> yes and no if it was further inside then no you wouldn't be feeling it when you peed but if it was closer to the outside then yes would have been feeling some stinging...so that could very well be what or why you was having those light bleeding...Click to expand...

ben used the camera lol so he could have a closer look and couldnt see anything


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam, on the solitary spell it says
> 
> quote;
> One piece of cord or ribbon white, blue or pink  gender
> Compass <--- that is the meaning for the color right? if so I have the pink and the blue so when I do the 3 knots they will be together...
> 
> the pink blue or white is for gender of desired baby if your not fussed then do a white only, if you want 2 boys as you mentioned twins, do 2 blue, if you want 2 girls do 2 pink etc and the compass is so you know which direction north, east south and west is,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ok cool...my husband has a compass so I will be using that...thanks for the help on this...:thumbup:Click to expand...

you're more than welcome sweetie,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam sorry but another question...can I use of of these stones instead of the apple and white tissue paper?.. I have ....
> 
> Jade
> Malachite
> Green Moss Agate

hey sweetie, yes any of them will be fine,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ben used the camera lol so he could have a closer look and couldnt see anything

you're fibbing, you just wanted to take rudey pics lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben used the camera lol so he could have a closer look and couldnt see anything
> 
> you're fibbing, you just wanted to take rudey pics lol,xxxClick to expand...

lmao if he did he wouldnt do it on the loo lol


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all...please can I join in? it looks good fun and right now I need some of that!! after a MMC d&C in August and a Chemical last cycle i need more than a bit of luck this time....can I please have a spell cast if you get time? Spells just might do the trick....it is haloween soon after all thats gotta be a lucky sign surely ;-) xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ben used the camera lol so he could have a closer look and couldnt see anything
> 
> you're fibbing, you just wanted to take rudey pics lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lmao if he did he wouldnt do it on the loo lolClick to expand...

yep nudety pic....yep we know.....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

beachlover1 said:


> Hey all...please can I join in? it looks good fun and right now I need some of that!! after a MMC d&C in August and a Chemical last cycle i need more than a bit of luck this time....can I please have a spell cast if you get time? Spells just might do the trick....it is haloween soon after all thats gotta be a lucky sign surely ;-) xx

welcome beachlover1, we are so glad that you have joined us...Sam is wonderful and will be able to help ya and the rest of us are here to support you along with our beautiful sam through the TTC journey...glad your here....and I'm so sorrya bout your MMC d&C in August and your chemical last cycle...sending you lots of babydust your way...:dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

here you go add another dog to the evil witch hunter mix

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0078-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3476149631_5c2177b738_o.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> here you go add another dog to the evil witch hunter mix
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0078-1.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3476149631_5c2177b738_o.jpg

ahhh so cute, i love alsations, think the spelling is wrong lol. see we're getting a good pack together now, we'll soon have that witch in hand!!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> here you go add another dog to the evil witch hunter mix
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0078-1.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3476149631_5c2177b738_o.jpg

beautifull


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!! he is only a baby in those pics!! around 15mths old!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

beachlover1 said:


> Hey all...please can I join in? it looks good fun and right now I need some of that!! after a MMC d&C in August and a Chemical last cycle i need more than a bit of luck this time....can I please have a spell cast if you get time? Spells just might do the trick....it is haloween soon after all thats gotta be a lucky sign surely ;-) xx

Merry Meet beachlover, glad to have you in the group. 
sorry to hear about your losses, many of us on here have suffered loss of our angels, myself included, i lost my baby girl Lilly-Maye in july making 18 in total so you're not alone.
all i need for your spell casting is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you the spell, as soon as i have them i will cast for you,
grab a coffee put your feet up and settle in, the girls on here are great and we always try to muster a laugh everyday,
Brightest Blessings
Sam
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yep nudety pic....yep we know.....:winkwink:

yeah we know don't we Patty, she'll say anything that one lol, only joking Lindsey, ya know we love ya,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> yep nudety pic....yep we know.....:winkwink:
> 
> yeah we know don't we Patty, she'll say anything that one lol, only joking Lindsey, ya know we love ya,xxxxClick to expand...

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Paul_K_Bucket/Hand.gif


----------



## beachlover1

OK details sent to Sam....heres to my magic spell!! Hello all. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

beachlover1 said:


> OK details sent to Sam....heres to my magic spell!! Hello all. x

hiya welcome to the mad house :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> View attachment 42965
> 
> 
> Hope this works.Here goes.

awwwwwww i want one lol our dog is still in germany:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

YAY! I love the pet pics! I'll add my "attack dog" into the mix for witch attacking... evil AF witch, mind you! :hugs:

Here's my "attack dog"... Nibbler!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4044217902_4373b0536e.jpg

She looks ferocious, huh?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> YAY! I love the pet pics! I'll add my "attack dog" into the mix for witch attacking... evil AF witch, mind you! :hugs:
> 
> Here's my "attack dog"... Nibbler!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4044217902_4373b0536e.jpg
> 
> She looks ferocious, huh?

no pic hun doh yes there is lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42965
> 
> 
> Hope this works.Here goes.
> 
> awwwwwww i want one lol our dog is still in germany:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> AWW Linz. Are you getting him back?Click to expand...

yeh once hes had all his jabs etc he will be over probably around june/ july hes bens dog but soon to be mine too:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42965
> 
> 
> Hope this works.Here goes.
> 
> awwwwwww i want one lol our dog is still in germany:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> AWW Linz. Are you getting him back?Click to expand...
> 
> yeh once hes had all his jabs etc he will be over probably around june/ july hes bens dog but soon to be mine too:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> AW God lifetime away. Poor you, bet your missing him loads.Click to expand...

yeh he does can tell he misses him even tho he doesnt say it


----------



## frogger3240

beachlover1 said:


> OK details sent to Sam....heres to my magic spell!! Hello all. x

woohoo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

look what my part terrier dog had friday she had 8 puppies but 4 have died...

but here is 1 of them they are sooo cute...
 



Attached Files:







_Device Memory_home_user_pictures_IMG00639.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> look what my part terrier dog had friday she had 8 puppies but 4 have died...
> 
> but here is 1 of them they are sooo cute...

so cute!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w1/Paul_K_Bucket/Hand.gif

sorry hun, was only joking, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Yay!! There is my baby. x x

ooooh just soooo cute!!! i love the bull breeds,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> YAY! I love the pet pics! I'll add my "attack dog" into the mix for witch attacking... evil AF witch, mind you! :hugs:
> 
> Here's my "attack dog"... Nibbler!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4044217902_4373b0536e.jpg
> 
> She looks ferocious, huh?

gorgeous!!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> look what my part terrier dog had friday she had 8 puppies but 4 have died...
> 
> but here is 1 of them they are sooo cute...

oooooh so cute,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my internet isnt working on my laptop and had a bit of a meh night so going to say goodnight as ben is trying to sleep will try to get on if my internet will work xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Well girls start of another week tomorrow. Think I'm gonna hit the sack. Hubby went up over an hour ago, think I'm gonna have to be waking him up :sex: lol. Night all, sleep well. x x
> Sam hope the witch doesn't keep you up all night, banging on the cupboard to be let out. Make sure you bound her arms and legs tightly enough. Oh and dont forget the gag! :af: Night hun, Goddess Bless. x x I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you for next month. :dust:

just gave her a swift kick in the butt on my way past lol, night Vicky, sweet dreams hun, have a restful night, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> YAY! I love the pet pics! I'll add my "attack dog" into the mix for witch attacking... evil AF witch, mind you! :hugs:
> 
> Here's my "attack dog"... Nibbler!
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4044217902_4373b0536e.jpg
> 
> She looks ferocious, huh?

Megg Nibbler looks very much like an american bulldog, i used to have 2 of them, she's beautiful, i love the bullbreeds so much,xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies, I'm heading to bed hope you all have a wonderful night tonight....talk to you all tomorrow...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Merry Meet Girls 
just to let you know i wil be doing a casting on wednesday night and also on the Hunters Moon which is on the 2nd Nov, the full moon. also known as the Beaver moon, the Snow moon and the Frost moon.
Today 26th, is now the first quarter, waxing moon meaning gaining in power.
any requests for spells, affirmations just let me know, they don't have to be fertility related.xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning hun, could u cast for me to get my broadband sale please, then i can get my bonus for my soon to be bubs!!!


Good Morning Girls

How are we all, are we all adjusting to the change in the clocks?? i dont think im there yet but should be right by tomoro.

i go back to work today after a week off poorly, cant be chewed but soo need the money for everything my lil one will need!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Girls. 

I was looking for a little inspiration and i found you guys. I came off of depo 12 weeks ago and since had no period or no sign of ovulation. Doctors will not do anything untill the 6month mark so i have been told to sit patiently. (as you girls sure know, thats very difficult.) I understand that ttc takes a long time especially after depo shot but i was wondering if i could have a helping nudge along the way with a fertility spell? I feel abit rude since i have never posted in this 'team' before.

Hope you can help

xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey Girls.
> 
> I was looking for a little inspiration and i found you guys. I came off of depo 12 weeks ago and since had no period or no sign of ovulation. Doctors will not do anything untill the 6month mark so i have been told to sit patiently. (as you girls sure know, thats very difficult.) I understand that ttc takes a long time especially after depo shot but i was wondering if i could have a helping nudge along the way with a fertility spell? I feel abit rude since i have never posted in this 'team' before.
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> xxxxxxxx

hiya Kayleigh Lou welcome to the mad house im sure same can help you out :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

af is due today and my cramps have goten worse so im not holding out hope


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
good luck Lindseyanne, she's due at mine on Wednesday, i hope she misses us both x
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## hedgewitch

Good morning girls, how are we all today, well i hope
i am totally wiped out, went bed at 5am and up by 9am, terrible terrible cramps and really heavy so not a happy camper this morning!
bloody witch giving me grief so i set my Norman on her this morning, ordered a flying house off ebay last night but still not here!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_10.gif so very grumpy today!!!

hi to the new ladies on the thread and i will be answering your pm's in a little while so please don't think i've forgotten you.




lindseyanne said:


> af is due today and my cramps have goten worse so im not holding out hope

oh Lindsey, i'm still holding out for you, hoping this will be your month,xxx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Merry Meet Girls
> just to let you know i wil be doing a casting on wednesday night and also on the Hunters Moon which is on the 2nd Nov, the full moon. also known as the Beaver moon, the Snow moon and the Frost moon.
> Today 26th, is now the first quarter, waxing moon meaning gaining in power.
> any requests for spells, affirmations just let me know, they don't have to be fertility related.xxxx

Hi can i have a spell on the 2nd of Nov if thats ok, i was just thinking by then i'll know if the witch has arrived and whether i need a fertility spell or some kind of spell to help in pregnancy (if you do one for that). Hope i'm not been too much of a pain in the backside x


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> good luck Lindseyanne, she's due at mine on Wednesday, i hope she misses us both x
> Hope everyone else is ok x

hoping i can keep her locked in my cupboard so she can't visit you guys, bribing her flying monkeys as we speak so fingers crossed,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hi can i have a spell on the 2nd of Nov if thats ok, i was just thinking by then i'll know if the witch has arrived and whether i need a fertility spell or some kind of spell to help in pregnancy (if you do one for that). Hope i'm not been too much of a pain in the backside x

not a pain at all, just let me know hunny,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing today?...well I can't believe its already monday I do not like mondays at all...sorry to whine I just hate going to work thats all I mean don't get me wrong there are some days I like going and then there are days to where I don't like going period...well anyways I hope you all have a great day today I will not be able to check online today during my lunch break as I have to take Darrien my son and we have to go to his school for a conference so that he can show me how wonderful he is doing...anyways hope you all have a great day talk to you all soon..

Lindsey dont' count yourself out just yet girl...hoping that witch will leave you alone...

Sam hope you have a great day today to hun can't wait to see the decorations...

to the rest have a great day ladies....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey Girls.
> 
> I was looking for a little inspiration and i found you guys. I came off of depo 12 weeks ago and since had no period or no sign of ovulation. Doctors will not do anything untill the 6month mark so i have been told to sit patiently. (as you girls sure know, thats very difficult.) I understand that ttc takes a long time especially after depo shot but i was wondering if i could have a helping nudge along the way with a fertility spell? I feel abit rude since i have never posted in this 'team' before.
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Merry Meet Kayleigh,
not a problem at all, if you send me yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if poss and an email address i will include you in the next casting
welcome to the thread, we're a good bunch here so hopefully you will soon feel at home,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Good morning girls, how are we all today, well i hope
> i am totally wiped out, went bed at 5am and up by 9am, terrible terrible cramps and really heavy so not a happy camper this morning!
> bloody witch giving me grief so i set my Norman on her this morning, ordered a flying house off ebay last night but still not here!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_10.gif so very grumpy today!!!
> 
> hi to the new ladies on the thread and i will be answering your pm's in a little while so please don't think i've forgotten you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> af is due today and my cramps have goten worse so im not holding out hope
> 
> oh Lindsey, i'm still holding out for you, hoping this will be your month,xxxClick to expand...

im on knicker watch lol sorry you didnt sleep again sam:( i hate cramps at night make you feel so urgh


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im on knicker watch lol sorry you didnt sleep again sam:( i hate cramps at night make you feel so urgh

i hate knicker watch, pain in the butt!!
so hope she doesn't send her evil twin to visit you Lindsey,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im on knicker watch lol sorry you didnt sleep again sam:( i hate cramps at night make you feel so urgh
> 
> i hate knicker watch, pain in the butt!!
> so hope she doesn't send her evil twin to visit you Lindsey,xxxxClick to expand...

 im trying to stay positive but ive no other symptoms anymore my boobs are not so sore anymore just around the nipple area pft evil witch stay away

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/WITCHES-NO.gif

EXXEPT OUR SAM OF COURSE


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well I've not been on here for a few days because it was my Birthday yesterday, so I was busy all weekend. I received the Fertility Spell from Sam on Wednesday and me and OH tried it out on Thursday night before we :sex: ..it probably wont have done much as I'm pratically at the end of my 2WW. 

According to FF I'm due AF today, but no signs as of yet ..although AF came on the 28th last month, so I don't know if it's correct yet. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself, lol :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well I've not been on here for a few days because it was my Birthday yesterday, so I was busy all weekend. I received the Fertility Spell from Sam on Wednesday and me and OH tried it out on Thursday night before we :sex: ..it probably wont have done much as I'm pratically at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> According to FF I'm due AF today, but no signs as of yet ..although AF came on the 28th last month, so I don't know if it's correct yet. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself, lol :) xx

happy birthday for yesterday you never know you may have a late birthday pres growing inside your tum:happydance:


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've not been on here for a few days because it was my Birthday yesterday, so I was busy all weekend. I received the Fertility Spell from Sam on Wednesday and me and OH tried it out on Thursday night before we :sex: ..it probably wont have done much as I'm pratically at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> According to FF I'm due AF today, but no signs as of yet ..although AF came on the 28th last month, so I don't know if it's correct yet. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself, lol :) xx
> 
> happy birthday for yesterday you never know you may have a late birthday pres growing inside your tum:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, hehe. I really hope so, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up ..but saying that I bet I'm going to now, haha.

I've had no signs of AF just yet, but I've had some other signs that I don't usually get. I got really bad dizzy spell on Friday and fell into some guy ..oops and then yesterday I went dizzy again ..and I've also had super bad heartburn too.


----------



## dawny690

Could I join please I could do with a bit of witch craft :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Good luck Butterfly and happy belated birthday x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've not been on here for a few days because it was my Birthday yesterday, so I was busy all weekend. I received the Fertility Spell from Sam on Wednesday and me and OH tried it out on Thursday night before we :sex: ..it probably wont have done much as I'm pratically at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> According to FF I'm due AF today, but no signs as of yet ..although AF came on the 28th last month, so I don't know if it's correct yet. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself, lol :) xx
> 
> happy birthday for yesterday you never know you may have a late birthday pres growing inside your tum:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hehe. I really hope so, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up ..but saying that I bet I'm going to now, haha.
> 
> I've had no signs of AF just yet, but I've had some other signs that I don't usually get. I got really bad dizzy spell on Friday and fell into some guy ..oops and then yesterday I went dizzy again ..and I've also had super bad heartburn too.Click to expand...

im due af today too have the usual crampy pains but the other day had spotting what i never normaly have and boobs have been preety sore


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've not been on here for a few days because it was my Birthday yesterday, so I was busy all weekend. I received the Fertility Spell from Sam on Wednesday and me and OH tried it out on Thursday night before we :sex: ..it probably wont have done much as I'm pratically at the end of my 2WW.
> 
> According to FF I'm due AF today, but no signs as of yet ..although AF came on the 28th last month, so I don't know if it's correct yet. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself, lol :) xx
> 
> happy birthday for yesterday you never know you may have a late birthday pres growing inside your tum:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, hehe. I really hope so, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up ..but saying that I bet I'm going to now, haha.
> 
> I've had no signs of AF just yet, but I've had some other signs that I don't usually get. I got really bad dizzy spell on Friday and fell into some guy ..oops and then yesterday I went dizzy again ..and I've also had super bad heartburn too.Click to expand...
> 
> im due af today too have the usual crampy pains but the other day had spotting what i never normaly have and boobs have been preety soreClick to expand...

Ooh, well good luck for you too hun :)
We should be cycle buddies if we are both due AF today :flower:


----------



## LittleAurora

:sad2: I am having the worst pre AF back cramps I have ever had in my life. I couldnt sleep last night because of them. now im tired and moody :(

how is every one else today?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Dawny, good to see a familiar face. How you feeling hun? xxxx

Everyone seems to be having a right old time of it lately! Hopefully things will perk up for us soon xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> :sad2: I am having the worst pre AF back cramps I have ever had in my life. I couldnt sleep last night because of them. now im tired and moody :(
> 
> how is every one else today?

crampy and sneezy is me today lol you need a nice hot water bottle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just mad eben look again lol and the creamy cm is still there he says it looks like sperm :haha: but we havent :sex: for a week or so now so defo isnt oh and ive got veins going upwards and around my nippele area


----------



## dawny690

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey Dawny, good to see a familiar face. How you feeling hun? xxxx
> 
> Everyone seems to be having a right old time of it lately! Hopefully things will perk up for us soon xxxxx

Hey fancy seeing you here :yipee: can I join in then :D woop woop xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive only just started chatting in this group so we can be newbies together!


----------



## dawny690

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Ive only just started chatting in this group so we can be newbies together!

:happydance: :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Merry meet ladies I was away for the weekend and boy have you all been really chatty! LOL 

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend! Me well I just slept and relaxed this weekend aside from laundry. Now DD is home sick with the flu. She has a temp around 101 atm. If she still has a fever this afternoon she wont be going to school tomorrow either.

Me just in the tww now fxd that my spell and prayers helped!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls, how are we all today, well i hope
> i am totally wiped out, went bed at 5am and up by 9am, terrible terrible cramps and really heavy so not a happy camper this morning!
> bloody witch giving me grief so i set my Norman on her this morning, ordered a flying house off ebay last night but still not here!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_10.gif so very grumpy today!!!
> 
> hi to the new ladies on the thread and i will be answering your pm's in a little while so please don't think i've forgotten you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> af is due today and my cramps have goten worse so im not holding out hope
> 
> oh Lindsey, i'm still holding out for you, hoping this will be your month,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im on knicker watch lol sorry you didnt sleep again sam:( i hate cramps at night make you feel so urghClick to expand...

oooh ive just been sick about 4 times:happydance: decided i was hungry and made myself some tomatoe soup and croutons well it didnt stay down long and now i feel so sicky:wacko:


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> oooh ive just been sick about 4 times:happydance: decided i was hungry and made myself some tomatoe soup and croutons well it didnt stay down long and now i feel so sicky:wacko:

Ooh that could be a good sign for you! :)
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oooh ive just been sick about 4 times:happydance: decided i was hungry and made myself some tomatoe soup and croutons well it didnt stay down long and now i feel so sicky:wacko:
> 
> Ooh that could be a good sign for you! :)
> Fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

rather embaressed as just puked walking to sainsburys:blush:


----------



## dawny690

:dance: sounds good xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh sounds good!! fingers crossed!! 

I feel rather ill tonight i keep thinkin perhaps I am preggo then I think naw def. not. I _think_ Im due on tomorrow. I took another IC tonight but it said no :( I think i am just deluding myself.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> ohhh sounds good!! fingers crossed!!
> 
> I feel rather ill tonight i keep thinkin perhaps I am preggo then I think naw def. not. I _think_ Im due on tomorrow. I took another IC tonight but it said no :( I think i am just deluding myself.

same i gave in and tested again and got a bfn:growlmad:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> ohhh sounds good!! fingers crossed!!
> 
> I feel rather ill tonight i keep thinkin perhaps I am preggo then I think naw def. not. I _think_ Im due on tomorrow. I took another IC tonight but it said no :( I think i am just deluding myself.
> 
> same i gave in and tested again and got a bfn:growlmad:Click to expand...

it's not over til the fat lady appears as they say. if nothing happens in a couple of days test again maybe it wasn't strong enough to test also best to 
test in the morning when your urine is at strongest


----------



## Berniep

Good luck to all those due the witch this week x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> ohhh sounds good!! fingers crossed!!
> 
> I feel rather ill tonight i keep thinkin perhaps I am preggo then I think naw def. not. I _think_ Im due on tomorrow. I took another IC tonight but it said no :( I think i am just deluding myself.
> 
> same i gave in and tested again and got a bfn:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> it's not over til the fat lady appears as they say. if nothing happens in a couple of days test again maybe it wasn't strong enough to test also best to
> test in the morning when your urine is at strongestClick to expand...

the way my stomache is atm i dubt il get a chance feel like witch is on her way


----------



## hedgewitch

good evening girls, how are we all. 
had a nap that turned into a 3 hour snooze but feeling better now but cramps still bad so got a hot water bottle on the go, didn't know a chemical would be so bloody painful, been in tears and drugged up to the eyeballs on painkillers but still hurting.......

Vickie, hoping the 2ww doesn't drive you nuts and that DD feels better soon,xxx https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif

Kelly, happy belated birthday to you.https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_12.gif

Rebecca, hoping that i can contain the witch in the cupboard for you and yeah the cramps are a nightmare aren't they, :hug:

Berniep still needing your details, hope you're well hunny,:cloud9:

Lindsey, Lindsey,Lindsey, what can i say........LOOKING GOOD GIRL!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_30_104.gif

hi to Dawny, Kayleigh and Jacqueline , kayleigh know what you mean about having a right old time of it at the min.........https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gif

now then did i miss anyone...............xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Could I join please I could do with a bit of witch craft :hugs: xxxxx

Merry Meet Dawny
all i need from you is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to be able to send you the spell over after i have cast for you, once i have these i will include you in the next casting,
welcome to the madhouse,xxxxxhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif


----------



## Berniep

Sorry your not feeling too good Sam, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## dawny690

Hi hedge thanks for the welcome xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope the cramps calm down a little for u sam ive had my heat pack ontoday too


----------



## dawny690

hedgewitch said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Could I join please I could do with a bit of witch craft :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Merry Meet Dawny
> all i need from you is yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to be able to send you the spell over after i have cast for you, once i have these i will include you in the next casting,
> welcome to the madhouse,xxxxxhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifClick to expand...

Have pm'ed you with my details thankyou so much hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Sorry your not feeling too good Sam, hope you feel better soon x

thanks bernie, how are you hun? got your pm thanks so i'll be sorting that over the next couple of nights,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Hi hedge thanks for the welcome xxxx

hi dawny, good to have you on board, we're a good bunch on here with a warped sense of humour lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hope the cramps calm down a little for u sam ive had my heat pack ontoday too

Hi Lindsey, its like mild labour pains, sooooooooooo painful,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_52.gif, how you feeling sweet?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hope the cramps calm down a little for u sam ive had my heat pack ontoday too
> 
> Hi Lindsey, its like mild labour pains, sooooooooooo painful,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_52.gif, how you feeling sweet?xxxClick to expand...

owch:hugs: im not feeling all that positive i was when i wassick earlyer but my cramps have goten worse and more freequent now so thinking im out especialy after yet another bfn


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your not feeling too good Sam, hope you feel better soon x
> 
> thanks bernie, how are you hun? got your pm thanks so i'll be sorting that over the next couple of nights,xxxClick to expand...

I'm fine thanks just waiting to see whether the witch arrives on Wednesday, once again hope you feel better soon x


----------



## dawny690

hedgewitch said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hedge thanks for the welcome xxxx
> 
> hi dawny, good to have you on board, we're a good bunch on here with a warped sense of humour lol,xxxClick to expand...

I should fit right in then :rofl: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

could just be too early hun, don't give up yet, i am trying to track down the bitchs' evil sisters as we speak so they can't get to you but her flying monkeys are proving harder than i thought to bribe, but i will get there!!!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> I'm fine thanks just waiting to see whether the witch arrives on Wednesday, once again hope you feel better soon x

i ordered a flying house off ebay to land on the witch so it shold be here soon, hoping before her evil sisters get to you,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> could just be too early hun, don't give up yet, i am trying to track down the bitchs' evil sisters as we speak so they can't get to you but her flying monkeys are proving harder than i thought to bribe, but i will get there!!!!xxxx

https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/monika11009876/flying-monkeys.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

IF af doesnt show her ugly face then im going to wait and test on friday if i can


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/monika11009876/flying-monkeys.jpg

see what i mean, little beeps are out of control!!!! they had a bad upbringing what i can i say,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/monika11009876/flying-monkeys.jpg
> 
> see what i mean, little beeps are out of control!!!! they had a bad upbringing what i can i say,xxxClick to expand...

maybe bribe them with choco bananas mmm chocolate!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> maybe bribe them with choco bananas mmm chocolate!

good thinking, i tried peanuts, bananas, with holding flea powder and even violence but nothings working so gonna give your idea a go,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> maybe bribe them with choco bananas mmm chocolate!
> 
> good thinking, i tried peanuts, bananas, with holding flea powder and even violence but nothings working so gonna give your idea a go,xxxClick to expand...

HERE MONKEYS MONKEYS MONKEYS COME AND GET THE NICE BANANAS
https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z158/SpursSammy/Chocolate_Bananas.jpg


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> maybe bribe them with choco bananas mmm chocolate!
> 
> good thinking, i tried peanuts, bananas, with holding flea powder and even violence but nothings working so gonna give your idea a go,xxxClick to expand...

You ladies make me laugh :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies,

Sorry but I'm going to have to pass tonight with chatting I'm not feeling to good I have a bad headache that is making me sick to my stomach I didn't sleep good at all last night...but anyways welcome to the new members glad your all here with us and please forgive me ladies about not being on here tonight...I will try to get on tomorrow...

Sam I got your pm thanks hun I will get back to ya about that...thanks for talking to me about it...hope you feel better to hun...

Lindsey dont' give up just yet there still could be a good chance hun..

everyone one how are you alll doing?...I hope you all have a great night talk toyou all later.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

What the hells a flying house? ;-) x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry but I'm going to have to pass tonight with chatting I'm not feeling to good I have a bad headache that is making me sick to my stomach I didn't sleep good at all last night...but anyways welcome to the new members glad your all here with us and please forgive me ladies about not being on here tonight...I will try to get on tomorrow...
> 
> Sam I got your pm thanks hun I will get back to ya about that...thanks for talking to me about it...hope you feel better to hun...
> 
> Lindsey dont' give up just yet there still could be a good chance hun..
> 
> everyone one how are you alll doing?...I hope you all have a great night talk toyou all later.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks patty i hope you are feeling etter soon there is nothing worse then a headache :nope:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> HERE MONKEYS MONKEYS MONKEYS COME AND GET THE NICE BANANAS
> https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z158/SpursSammy/Chocolate_Bananas.jpg

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> HERE MONKEYS MONKEYS MONKEYS COME AND GET THE NICE BANANAS
> https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z158/SpursSammy/Chocolate_Bananas.jpg
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifxxxxClick to expand...

did it work?
i did find some bigger ones but i have my rude head on so all i can see is something else:haha:
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f24/mcwebster/chocobananas.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry but I'm going to have to pass tonight with chatting I'm not feeling to good I have a bad headache that is making me sick to my stomach I didn't sleep good at all last night...but anyways welcome to the new members glad your all here with us and please forgive me ladies about not being on here tonight...I will try to get on tomorrow...
> 
> Sam I got your pm thanks hun I will get back to ya about that...thanks for talking to me about it...hope you feel better to hun...
> 
> Lindsey dont' give up just yet there still could be a good chance hun..
> 
> everyone one how are you alll doing?...I hope you all have a great night talk toyou all later.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif sorry to hear that Patty, hope you're feeling better soon, if you need to chat you know where to reach me. so sorry you're poorly,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx

it sounds hopefull to me ive had the dizzy sells a few times this week but u sound better then me with no af symptoms im cramping like mad atm


----------



## dawny690

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx

:test: :test: :test: :test: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx

sorry hunn totally forgot, are you 28day cycle?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

beachlover1 said:


> What the hells a flying house? ;-) x

Lindsey was it you who had the pic? can you post it again please,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> beachlover1 said:
> 
> 
> What the hells a flying house? ;-) x
> 
> Lindsey was it you who had the pic? can you post it again please,xxxxClick to expand...

what pic? lol i didnt have no house


----------



## dawny690

I found one
 



Attached Files:







the_flying_house.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> HERE MONKEYS MONKEYS MONKEYS COME AND GET THE NICE BANANAS
> https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z158/SpursSammy/Chocolate_Bananas.jpg
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> did it work?
> i did find some bigger ones but i have my rude head on so all i can see is something else:haha:
> https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f24/mcwebster/chocobananas.jpgClick to expand...



https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_219.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_219.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifxxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx
> 
> it sounds hopefull to me ive had the dizzy sells a few times this week but u sound better then me with no af symptoms im cramping like mad atmClick to expand...

I hope it is hopeful, but like I said I'm gonna try not to get my hopes up.
It sounds hopeful for you too, I have my fingers crossed, test again in a few days ..or tomorrow morning and see what happens! :) xx



dawny690 said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx
> 
> :test: :test: :test: :test: xxxxClick to expand...

I will do after the 28th I think :D



hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well the day is almost over and still no sign of AF (whether it's really supposed to come today or not I don't know) according to FF it was, but I came on, on the 28th last month, so should I wait until then? I've not had any usual AF cramping or anything yet either. The only things I've had which I never usually get are dizzy spells and really bad heartburn, could it mean anything? I'm not gonna get my hopes up either (although I bet I will, lol) xx
> 
> sorry hunn totally forgot, are you 28day cycle?xxxxClick to expand...

I usually am, it can vary some months between 27-29 days? Like I said in my post last month it was the 28th, so I'm gonna wait until the 28th to be sure.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just cried at eastenders lol that baby is soooooo cute


----------



## hedgewitch

beachlover1 said:


> What the hells a flying house? ;-) x




frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I hate that witch!! Hmmmm! just thinking we could try landing a house on her. Who has a flying house we could borrow?
> By the way Sam. I'm sooooo loving Norman. Can I have him pleeeeeez!
> I think we should start a who loves Norman thread.lol. x
> 
> i am looking for a flying house as we speak!!! we will do her in!!!
> 
> i agree, all those in favour of an i love norman thread say aye!!
> 
> AYE!!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o108/Onlyredheads/36.pngClick to expand...

*our plans on how to banish the witch forever
*​ 


 *hogg tie the bitch and stuff her in a cupboard*


* shove her broom up her a**e so she can't fly anywhere else*


* set my bulldog Norman on her*





 *hold her flying monkeys to ransom*


*put her broom in the woodburner*


*Cast the spell/curse of a thousand woodworms on her broomstick*


*Flick fleas on to her flying monkeys*


*bash her over the head with her broom and finish her off with a bucket of water....i'm melting, i'm melting......*


*land a flying house on her*


*put drawing pins in her red shoes*


*boil her up in her own cauldron*


PHEWWWW, that took ages to put together!!xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still nothing just checked agaiin:thumbup:


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> i just cried at eastenders lol that baby is soooooo cute

Aw yeah he is cute.
I thought it was sad when Darren was crying about holding George and Heather was hugging him.



lindseyanne said:


> still nothing just checked agaiin:thumbup:

Ah good :)
I checked too for myself, and nothing either, haha.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i just cried at eastenders lol that baby is soooooo cute
> 
> Aw yeah he is cute.
> I thought it was sad when Darren was crying about holding George and Heather was hugging him.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> still nothing just checked agaiin:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good :)
> I checked too for myself, and nothing either, haha.Click to expand...

:thumbup::happydance: stay away witch!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i just cried at eastenders lol that baby is soooooo cute
> 
> Aw yeah he is cute.
> I thought it was sad when Darren was crying about holding George and Heather was hugging him.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> still nothing just checked agaiin:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good :)
> I checked too for myself, and nothing either, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::happydance: stay away witch!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: We're basically waiting buddies atm, lol xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i just cried at eastenders lol that baby is soooooo cute
> 
> Aw yeah he is cute.
> I thought it was sad when Darren was crying about holding George and Heather was hugging him.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> still nothing just checked agaiin:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah good :)
> I checked too for myself, and nothing either, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::happydance: stay away witch!!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: We're basically waiting buddies atm, lol xxClick to expand...

yep in limbo lol


----------



## dawny690

I think you should test butterfly :lol: xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

dawny690 said:


> I think you should test butterfly :lol: xxx

Ah I've got my hopes up now when I know I shouldn't, lol
I'm gonna wait until the 28th to see if AF comes then if not I will test :)


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> I think you should test butterfly :lol: xxx

i agree, you should test,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling sicky again so going to try and sleep :af::sick:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Oooh stop telling me, I'll end up really getting my hopes up when I shouldn't, lol.

Like I said, I'm gonna wait until the 28th, because I know AF will have come by then, I just know it will have. I'm only gonna wait until Wednesday because it was the 28th when AF came last month, so thats why.


----------



## dawny690

FF wouldnt say to test if it didnt think you should :D can you share your chart with us please :flower: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> feeling sicky again so going to try and sleep :af::sick:

oky doky Lindsey, goodnight, hope you feel better tomorrow sweet, rest well and Goddess Blessings,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> FF wouldnt say to test if it didnt think you should :D can you share your chart with us please :flower: xxxx

good thinking!!!xxx


----------



## dawny690

lindseyanne said:


> feeling sicky again so going to try and sleep :af::sick:

Night hun stay away :witch: :grr: xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

dawny690 said:


> FF wouldnt say to test if it didnt think you should :D can you share your chart with us please :flower: xxxx

I've not used the chart on there, only the calendar.
The chart confuses me and I don't have a full membership either.
I've only been using the calendar on there since last month.
AF was the 28th last month because I set that as the date for last month (which it was) and it set it as AF due for the 26th this month, so it might not be right yet.


----------



## dawny690

xoButterfly25 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> FF wouldnt say to test if it didnt think you should :D can you share your chart with us please :flower: xxxx
> 
> I've not used the chart on there, only the calendar.
> The chart confuses me and I don't have a full membership either.
> I've only been using the calendar on there since last month.
> AF was the 28th last month because I set that as the date for last month (which it was) and it set it as AF due for the 26th this month, so it might not be right yet.Click to expand...

Well if your cycles are 27/28 days long af would have been due 26th as thats 28 days since your last :witch: :happydance:


----------



## xoButterfly25

dawny690 said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> FF wouldnt say to test if it didnt think you should :D can you share your chart with us please :flower: xxxx
> 
> I've not used the chart on there, only the calendar.
> The chart confuses me and I don't have a full membership either.
> I've only been using the calendar on there since last month.
> AF was the 28th last month because I set that as the date for last month (which it was) and it set it as AF due for the 26th this month, so it might not be right yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Well if your cycles are 27/28 days long af would have been due 26th as thats 28 days since your last :witch: :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah they are usually between 27-29 days ..but I'll still wait and see, I don't wanna test and it be :bfn: ..I'm scared, lol ..okay now I'm just being silly :wacko:


----------



## dawny690

Your not silly hun just cautious i understand :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

It feels as though I'm being silly ..well I'm just gonna play the waiting game for a few days now and see what happens. I promised myself I would get my hopes up but I think I'm starting to and I really shouldn't.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies, 

Hope we all slept well :)

sending you ladies in limbo land much much dust :dust: and love xxxxxxxxx

im on cd 4 and have just issued the witch a no fly zone warning!!


----------



## LittleAurora

oohh we are all waiting in the witch!! sam is doing a great job of keeping her away!! 

mine is a no show this morning but i d have the tell tale back ache. so i fully expect it to show later on.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well still no af for me but another bfn een help all my fmu in lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

come get me witchy if your coming come now!


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all? sorry your still getting bfn's Lindseyanne, but don't give up yet, good luck x
Little Auora i hope she stays away from you too, good luck x
Butterfly hope she hasn't shown at your house either, only one more day now till you test, good lluck x
How are you today Sam? i hope the cramping isn't as bad today x
Hope everyone else is ok x
AFM not much to report, witch is due at my house 2moro and apart from the mood swings i've no other symptoms but i suppose if she doesn't arrive while late 2moro then i might not get symptoms till nearer to her arrival, anyway i'll for now, hope you all have a good day x


----------



## dawny690

:hi: morning all xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mormning ladies how are we all today hope our cramps have died down sam


----------



## LittleAurora

nope witch is def on her way went to the loo and there was some light brown tinged mucas....sorry for TMI


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> nope witch is def on her way went to the loo and there was some light brown tinged mucas....sorry for TMI

still not out until she arives fully il bbs im just running up to the bank


----------



## LittleAurora

does any one have a camera I can text a pic of my preg test to??? I cant get pics from my phone to my pc!! lol


----------



## dawny690

LittleAurora said:


> does any one have a camera I can text a pic of my preg test to??? I cant get pics from my phone to my pc!! lol

I do if you want hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

WHOOP!! pics sent!! can you up load them on here or send them to me so i can upload them or smething!! ahh im so excited!! i cant think right!! I am trying not to get too excited casue i had a MC not s long ago and Im terrified its going to happen again!!


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we all today, 
my gosh i managed 5 hours sleep again last night, yey yey yey, haven't slept more than two hours since Lilly-Maye died so this is good progress, however i am still very tired though, feeling more drained for having more sleep????? like that makes sense lol,
anyhoo enough about me, how are our waiting buddies today?
and for everyone else helloooooooooooo,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> WHOOP!! pics sent!! can you up load them on here or send them to me so i can upload them or smething!! ahh im so excited!! i cant think right!! I am trying not to get too excited casue i had a MC not s long ago and Im terrified its going to happen again!!


Rebecca did you get a BFP? sorry i'm confused???xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

cramping eased off some this morning thanks for asking girls, just like normal af pains now thank goodness, been in a lot of pain the last couple of days as you all know. still feeling much more positive today, phoned my gp yesterday about the day 21 test, or T21 test as its known here, got an appointment at the hospital on 5th to start investigating the 17 m/c only (i know why Lilly-Maye passed away) i have had and they are also going to see about my progesterone levels for my LP so hopefully i will get some answers!!xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

it looks like a BFP to me!! Im just or some reason trying not to beleive it!! LOL hopefully dawny has got the pics to post up! or else i have entered her number wrong and a random stranger has got my pee stick pics lol!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG!!! yey well your casting was done on 10th i think so here's hoping your beans sticky hunny, i will do you a sticky bean affirmation,xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> it looks like a BFP to me!! Im just or some reason trying not to beleive it!! LOL hopefully dawny has got the pics to post up! or else i have entered her number wrong and a random stranger has got my pee stick pics lol!!!

congratulations :dust:


----------



## dawny690

LittleAurora said:


> it looks like a BFP to me!! Im just or some reason trying not to beleive it!! LOL hopefully dawny has got the pics to post up! or else i have entered her number wrong and a random stranger has got my pee stick pics lol!!!

Not had it yet im worried you entered it wrong and some poor bugger is looking at this :bfp: maybe pooping them selves :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh dont!! lol!! i did this once before I was visiting my other half on London before we lived togetherand it had been some time since we had seen each other last, so on the train together i decided to bluetooth him a naughty pic of me dressed up, i selected his phone and it was accepted but not by him! by some random on the train who had the same model phone as him!!! was awfull!! LOL!!


----------



## hedgewitch

ooo bugger thats not good, funny though,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam can you tell that witchy to hurry up with you and come get it over and done with for me


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: I would die xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

i know!! we were laughin but then hoping it was not a man that then had to explain it to his other half!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> i know!! we were laughin but then hoping it was not a man that then had to explain it to his other half!!!

thats what me and dh were just laughing at, so can we get the pics? do you want another number Rebecca?xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

go for it!! then it can be a race to see the pics 1st! lol


----------



## dawny690

I havent had them yet :cry: hope my phone isnt on the blink :cry: xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

BOO!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon everyone!

All sounds so exciting with the pic thing going on ... who will get it first?!!!! :rofl: 

Sam ... I did my first spell casting last night and with DH too ... and will continue to do so for as long as DH remains enchanted by it all ... (has the energy or until he goes back on nights later this wk anyways :rofl:) 

Glad you managed to get some more sleep Sam! x

spreading a lil :dust:ing to all xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam can you tell that witchy to hurry up with you and come get it over and done with for me

shall i let her out of the cupboard hun?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam can you tell that witchy to hurry up with you and come get it over and done with for me
> 
> shall i let her out of the cupboard hun?xxxClick to expand...

yeh i just want her to hurry up now


----------



## dawny690

Com'om text xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

ok nipping to the shop back soon!! some one wil hopefull get the pics soon!!! 

back in a bit!!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok sent you my number, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> All sounds so exciting with the pic thing going on ... who will get it first?!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Sam ... I did my first spell casting last night and with DH too ... and will continue to do so for as long as DH remains enchanted by it all ... (has the energy or until he goes back on nights later this wk anyways :rofl:)
> 
> Glad you managed to get some more sleep Sam! x
> 
> spreading a lil :dust:ing to all xx

Love and Light Sarah, glad to hear everything went well, how are you doing hun?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yeh i just want her to hurry up now

are you sure, i'm getting quite adapt at torturing her and her monkeys,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> yeh i just want her to hurry up now
> 
> are you sure, i'm getting quite adapt at torturing her and her monkeys,xxxClick to expand...

LOL Yeh il join you with torturing them shes on her way so may aswell let her come


----------



## hedgewitch

just posting them now,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> just posting them now,xxx

this is so a BFP another to add to the list Patty, xxx


----------



## dawny690

Oooooo yay glad someone recieved them :D xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:bfp: most defo hun congrats xxxxx


----------



## ryder

I opened this out of curiosity and it sounds interesting and neat! x


----------



## hedgewitch

ryder said:


> I opened this out of curiosity and it sounds interesting and neat! x

Merry Meet ryder, welcome to the gang, we just got ANOTHER bfp, whoop whoop!!!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

can't get the other one off my phone but still trying,xxx


here it is


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo ho !! THANKS SOOO MUCH!!! IM SO EXCITED!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon girlies :)

Well it's been over a day now and still no sign of AF, still not had any AF symtoms yet, no cramping or headaches, which I usually get with AF ..but I don't know if the other things I'm getting are symptoms of anything. The main one I keep getting is heartburn and I've had 2 or 3 dizzy spells too, which I never usually get and now I'm getting a cold again, arghh!


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon girlies :)
> 
> Well it's been over a day now and still no sign of AF, still not had any AF symtoms yet, no cramping or headaches, which I usually get with AF ..but I don't know if the other things I'm getting are symptoms of anything. The main one I keep getting is heartburn and I've had 2 or 3 dizzy spells too, which I never usually get and now I'm getting a cold again, arghh!

oooo Kelly, might be your month too,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.

The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.
> 
> The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.

aww sweet, sounds like your having a crap day so far, don't tell him!!just buy a frer!!!lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.
> 
> The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.

frers are bogof in superdrugs atm


----------



## xoButterfly25

Exactly what I was gonna do on thursday after I finish babysitting and then take it friday morning without telling him ..thats if AF hasn't come by then, but I bet it will have.

Anyways, so how are you? :)
Did I tell you that me and OH done our first casting last thursday? He thought I was being silly wanting to do it, but he done it anyway.


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.
> 
> The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.
> 
> frers are bogof in superdrugs atmClick to expand...

Oh thanks :)
Will have a look in there then.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies so sorry I have MIA but DD is running a high temp I'm thinkin the nasty flu has reached my house!

Hey Berniep so glad you found us! This was the thread I was talking about.LOL

Sam hope your feeling better today!

Hello to all the newbies! 

afm just waitin now. Hope you all are well!
:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.
> 
> The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.
> 
> frers are bogof in superdrugs atmClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks :)
> Will have a look in there then.Click to expand...

oops my bad just looked they not anymore


----------



## ryder

so what exactly am I supposed to do ??? Im on CD12 after an emc...


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I really hope so, but I just have that feeling that I'm crazy, ya know? Like I know I'm not PG.
> 
> The only thing that is kinda bugging me atm is my OH doesn't seem to care. We don't have any HPT's in the house and I get paid on thursday (my money) and he's saying I'm not allowed to buy any that I've just gotta wait for AF to come and then if it's not come by November 1st then I can buy some ..argh he's driving me nuts.
> 
> frers are bogof in superdrugs atmClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks :)
> Will have a look in there then.Click to expand...
> 
> oops my bad just looked they not anymoreClick to expand...

Ah oh well. I will just get some in Boots or Asda. They are £10 in Asda, but in Boots for a twin pack they aer £10.49 but will be cheaper for me as OH works in there and will get discount on them.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dumde dum de dum this waiting malarky sucks


----------



## xoButterfly25

Tell me about it :hissy: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Tell me about it :hissy: lol

at least you ahvent the annoying cramps lol your in witha better chance to me


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Tell me about it :hissy: lol
> 
> at least you ahvent the annoying cramps lol your in witha better chance to meClick to expand...

Aw, mine will probably soon come, lol.

What annoys me most is that if AF is gonna show up, why can't she just show and put us out of the misery of waiting and having hopes.


----------



## LittleAurora

I just took anothr test!! it was also possitive!!! whoop!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Tell me about it :hissy: lol
> 
> at least you ahvent the annoying cramps lol your in witha better chance to meClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, mine will probably soon come, lol.
> 
> What annoys me most is that if AF is gonna show up, why can't she just show and put us out of the misery of waiting and having hopes.Click to expand...

init stupid thing i hate being a woman why cant men have periods instead


----------



## hedgewitch

ryder said:


> so what exactly am I supposed to do ??? Im on CD12 after an emc...


all i need is yours and OH first names, your cycle dates when you usually O and stuff, and an email address for me to send your spell over after i have cast. once i have this i will cast for you,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

aw hun i hope you get it one way or the other!! fingerse crossed for you hon xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think im going to go for a lay down feeling preety sick and tired be back later


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> think im going to go for a lay down feeling preety sick and tired be back later

Aw, feel better! :)
I may go lay down in a bit too, I'm just generally tired, lol xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I just took anothr test!! it was also possitive!!! whoop!!!


https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_68.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_68.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif

WHOOP WHOOP, what did OH say?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> think im going to go for a lay down feeling preety sick and tired be back later

ok sweetie, feel better soon,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Aw, feel better! :)
> I may go lay down in a bit too, I'm just generally tired, lol xx

ok hun, see you later, rest well,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

well other half is very excited but we are trying to stay calm we are both very scared of the miss carriage :( 

I keep seeing his face when he looks at me and he is all smiley!!! 



hope you girls all feel better!! I have my finger crossed for you!!


----------



## ryder

hmm ok... well our names are Tom and Josslyn and this cycle started on Oct 15th... they havent been reg though, anywhere from 26-30 days long... and my email is (vicbrenan at hotmail.com)

x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations on your shiny and bright :bfp: LittleAurora :yipee:

:dust:ing you for good measure too ... xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> well other half is very excited but we are trying to stay calm we are both very scared of the miss carriage :(
> 
> I keep seeing his face when he looks at me and he is all smiley!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hope you girls all feel better!! I have my finger crossed for you!!

awwwwwww so sweet, so please for you hun, Goddess Blessings to you,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thanks so much girls i cant tell you how happy we are!! my back pain is calming down as well! so thats good!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> aww thanks so much girls i cant tell you how happy we are!! my back pain is calming down as well! so thats good!


loving the ticker,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

he he he thanks!! its sinking in and th other halp is still walking round like the dogs you know whats! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> he he he thanks!! its sinking in and th other halp is still walking round like the dogs you know whats! LOL

ssooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you, its such great news, doing really well for bfp's this month for ladies i've cast for.
has the spotting cleared up?xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

well it was only a very very small amount of very light brown mucas. and thats it no more!! 

my back is a little achy but im trying to relax! LOL

you have done really well Sam thanks so so much!! I was so sure i was out this month because of the UTI and messing up my dates. I think that I was just more relaxed casue there was no pressure to BD on O days.


----------



## snowdrops

:hugs2:Huge congrats to you LittleAurora hope your little beanie sticks,,,, xxx :flower:

can i be a little bit jealous of you good news :happydance:

it's was such a lovely warm mild day here, now the wind picked up got bit cold looks like rain on its way.

All our Hallween decs are up, got my daughter a goblet for halloween, 
mustn't eat the sweets now, so must hide them away for trick and treat on sat.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a little nap and pains are still here along with feeling sick:cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no!! if it makes you feel better i have back ache and feel sick. I hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> oh no!! if it makes you feel better i have back ache and feel sick. I hope you get your bfp!!!

i think ive got a tummy bug ontop of a soon to be af


----------



## LittleAurora

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol booooo to ypu too


----------



## LittleAurora

I was booing the bug!! LOL!! sorry didnt mean for you to take it the wrong way! LOL...why would i boo you ?!?!?! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I was booing the bug!! LOL!! sorry didnt mean for you to take it the wrong way! LOL...why would i boo you ?!?!?! LOL

ohhh lol sorry my fault im half asleep still :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

NP!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im not a big eater i dont normaly finish my dinner off always leave something but tonight ive just ate all mine licked my plate clean lituraly then had my mums lol im going to be paying for it tho mash potatoe with ibs do not mix:haha: and im still quite hungry


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is the forum playing up for anyone else today?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> is the forum playing up for anyone else today?

yeah it is for me, keeps crashing when trying to post, Grrrr!!xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah, keeps going strange for me too.

Anyways I just woke up from my nap and I was sitting on the toilet and decided to look at my boobs for some weird reason, lol ..and on one of them like from half way up my chest right down to my nipple is a really dark green vein and it's almost like it's sticking up through my skin, because when I rubbed my finger over it, I can feel it ..it's weird :huh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Yeah, keeps going strange for me too.
> 
> Anyways I just woke up from my nap and I was sitting on the toilet and decided to look at my boobs for some weird reason, lol ..and on one of them like from half way up my chest right down to my nipple is a really dark green vein and it's almost like it's sticking up through my skin, because when I rubbed my finger over it, I can feel it ..it's weird :huh:

i have exactly the same thing this evening had a bath and my boobs feel like rock lol and my veins are really really clear around the nipple


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, keeps going strange for me too.
> 
> Anyways I just woke up from my nap and I was sitting on the toilet and decided to look at my boobs for some weird reason, lol ..and on one of them like from half way up my chest right down to my nipple is a really dark green vein and it's almost like it's sticking up through my skin, because when I rubbed my finger over it, I can feel it ..it's weird :huh:
> 
> i have exactly the same thing this evening had a bath and my boobs feel like rock lol and my veins are really really clear around the nippleClick to expand...

I just had to feel mine to see and they are a litter firmer than normal but not rock hard ..it's just that vein it's really weird. It's so dark green and there is one on the other boob too, but not nearly as dark or as sticking out like. I may go and have a bath in a minute though :) I've still not got any sign of AF yet though, what about you Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, keeps going strange for me too.
> 
> Anyways I just woke up from my nap and I was sitting on the toilet and decided to look at my boobs for some weird reason, lol ..and on one of them like from half way up my chest right down to my nipple is a really dark green vein and it's almost like it's sticking up through my skin, because when I rubbed my finger over it, I can feel it ..it's weird :huh:
> 
> i have exactly the same thing this evening had a bath and my boobs feel like rock lol and my veins are really really clear around the nippleClick to expand...
> 
> I just had to feel mine to see and they are a litter firmer than normal but not rock hard ..it's just that vein it's really weird. It's so dark green and there is one on the other boob too, but not nearly as dark or as sticking out like. I may go and have a bath in a minute though :) I've still not got any sign of AF yet though, what about you Linds?Click to expand...

nothing more then cramps for me still so until she arives i still ahve the tinyweenyest bit of pma:thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:for you tho sounds very positive


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - She's an American Pit Bull Terrier! They get a bad rap... but only because those people haven't met my Nibbler. I should post a video of her taking something small from us to defeat that "they're killers" idea. It's adorable!

Girls with the boobs - GOOD SIGNS! I have firmer, veiny boobs! Now, if you start sleeping 12 hours a day, we'll know exactly what's up! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - She's an American Pit Bull Terrier! They get a bad rap... but only because those people haven't met my Nibbler. I should post a video of her taking something small from us to defeat that "they're killers" idea. It's adorable!
> 
> Girls with the boobs - GOOD SIGNS! I have firmer, veiny boobs! Now, if you start sleeping 12 hours a day, we'll know exactly what's up! :hugs:

:happydance: how is the preg going megg ohh im a poet and i don t know it


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi Ladies
Please can i join this thread?
I have emailed sam to ask for her help
My name is vicki, i have been ttc for 8 cycles, i have been on no birth control for 3 years xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ineedaseed said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please can i join this thread?
> I have emailed sam to ask for her help
> My name is vicki, i have been ttc for 8 cycles, i have been on no birth control for 3 years xxxx

hi vicki of course you can welcome to the mad house:happydance::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - She's an American Pit Bull Terrier! They get a bad rap... but only because those people haven't met my Nibbler. I should post a video of her taking something small from us to defeat that "they're killers" idea. It's adorable!
> 
> Girls with the boobs - GOOD SIGNS! I have firmer, veiny boobs! Now, if you start sleeping 12 hours a day, we'll know exactly what's up! :hugs:

yeah over here thats what we call them although i believe they are two different breeds, i had an american bulldog called phillapa and she was beautiful, similar to the pit but i don't believe the same, i also have an irish staffordshire bull but they reckon that these dogs are a staffie mixed with pit and this i do believe could be true.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ineedaseed said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please can i join this thread?
> I have emailed sam to ask for her help
> My name is vicki, i have been ttc for 8 cycles, i have been on no birth control for 3 years xxxx

Merry Meet Vicki
as Lindsey said, welcome to the mad house,xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

congratss LittleAurora

goodd luck to lindsey and tiny butterfly xxxx

you girls are a chatty bunch!!! 1 day - 10 pages!!!!!

im on cd4 witch has been sent packing and now just bout to start shagging day on day off til 5th nov then constant 5th -14th (covering all bases) then on off again 14th til 31st lol.....


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
how are you all?
Congratulations little Aurora x
Good luck once again Butterfly and Lindseyanne x
Hello Csunshine i decided to come and find you over here and i'm glad i did, the ladies on here are lovely x
How are you today Sam? x
Well i gave in and tested this aft and it was a bfn, so looks like the witch will be visiting me 2moro after all, so if its ok can i have my casting when you do them 2moro night Sam instead of the 2nd? 
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well I'm practically 2 days late now and I really hope AF doesn't come as I've not had ANY crampings yet or anything like that to do with AF that I usually get.
I really don't wanna get my hopes up though, but in a way I am :dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> how are you all?
> Congratulations little Aurora x
> Good luck once again Butterfly and Lindseyanne x
> Hello Csunshine i decided to come and find you over here and i'm glad i did, the ladies on here are lovely x
> How are you today Sam? x
> Well i gave in and tested this aft and it was a bfn, so looks like the witch will be visiting me 2moro after all, so if its ok can i have my casting when you do them 2moro night Sam instead of the 2nd?
> Hope everyone else is ok x

of course you can hun, i'll include you tomorrow night,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> cramping eased off some this morning thanks for asking girls, just like normal af pains now thank goodness, been in a lot of pain the last couple of days as you all know. still feeling much more positive today, phoned my gp yesterday about the day 21 test, or T21 test as its known here, got an appointment at the hospital on 5th to start investigating the 17 m/c only (i know why Lilly-Maye passed away) i have had and they are also going to see about my progesterone levels for my LP so hopefully i will get some answers!!xxxx

Hey sam, sorry hun that you were in a lot of pain hope its getting better and I'm happy that your having those tests done...sending you a big hug...sorry I haven't been around just the bad headaches and not really feeling good...I got your email and I will be emailing you back tonight hun sorry its taking me so long...


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> it looks like a BFP to me!! Im just or some reason trying not to beleive it!! LOL hopefully dawny has got the pics to post up! or else i have entered her number wrong and a random stranger has got my pee stick pics lol!!!

Woohoo!! Congratulations on getting your BFP that is wonderful...WOW!!!Sam what that is 9 now confirmed??...woohoo!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> just posting them now,xxx
> 
> this is so a BFP another to add to the list Patty, xxx
> 
> View attachment 43201Click to expand...

Woohoo!!!!congratulations...I'm so happy for you...I see the positive sign...YAY!!!


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Evening all, Merry meet :hi: Just thought I'd pop on and say a quick hello and goodnight. Goodness me only missed one night and there are a million trillion posts to catch up on. Sorry didn't get chance to get on here last night been busy girls hee hee, when the ole DJ calls ya gotta get on that dance floor and boogie :sex:. So what have I missed. How is the plight of the witch going Sam? I got a great idea for a flying house. Have you watched the film UP there is a flying house in that lol. Lots and lots of helium balloons yay!! I'm blowing them up as we speak Sam. How ya doing hunny, hope your ok.
> Linz how you doing hun?
> Patty how are those baby doggys coming along?
> Hello and welcome to everyone else. Will try an pop back on later, but if I don't get chance have a lovely night's sleep and speak to you all tomorrow. I'm off to boogie :happydance:. X X

Hey Doodar, thanks for asking about the puppies well the 4 that died were all girls and the 4 that lived are all boys now ain't that weird...well the 4 pupplies that are living they are getting bigger every day and gosh let me tell ya they are hungry all the time...hope you have a night hun...


----------



## frogger3240

Well ladies, I'm going to go to bed now I'm just dragging and my head is really sore feeling from having those bad headaches..so I hope you all have a great night ladies...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no blob for me and yet another bfn ah well guess my body is just playing up due to stress again:wacko: how are we all today patty i hope your headache is better, butterfly when are you testing i have a good feeling for you:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies
here is todays pic of Little Aurora's (rebecca) HPT.
defo no need for a digi hunny, well done!!!xxxx






comparison to yesterdays
yesterdays hpt left todays hpt right




looking good there,xxxxx
​


----------



## LittleAurora

omg!! its brillaintt soo dark!! AHHHH IM SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!! WHOOP!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> good morning ladies
> here is todays pic of Little Aurora's (rebecca) HPT.
> defo no need for a digi hunny, well done!!!xxxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 43363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison to yesterdays
> yesterdays hpt left todays hpt right
> 
> View attachment 43364
> View attachment 43363
> 
> 
> 
> looking good there,xxxxx
> ​

my goodness look at that line! congrats agin hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive decided to TRY do charting and temping this cycle well as soon as witch gets here anyway im determined to get our bean by the wedding lol


----------



## hedgewitch

i hear ya!! gonna do my affirmations for you tonight Lindsey,xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:yipee: Little Aurora ... that's a mighty fine 2nd line!!! xx


----------



## ThatGirl

going to get my spell done tonight x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> i hear ya!! gonna do my affirmations for you tonight Lindsey,xxx

:thumbup: i really did think we had a good chance this mth after the spotting but obviously not


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

I am truly sorry ladies that I haven't been on here much its just dealing with those bad headaches was really dragging me down and I felt bad that I wasn't able to get on here much with you all and chat....

Welcome to all the new members I will be getting the first page updated when i get home from work this afternoon so if you need me to change anything please post it in Red and put at the top Update....

Sam hun I'm so sorry I haven't gotten back to ya I will be getting back with you this afternoon...I wanted to talk to you anyways about something ...hope your having a great day so far...

Lindsey I'm so sorry hun that your getting BFN I know how heart breaking that can be...but I think that charting will be great for the new cycle...hope your having a great day so far also..

Doodar how are you doing?...hope your having a great day so far also..

LittleAurora....woohoo!!!! congratulations girl I'm so happy for you....and those pics wow they are showing a dark positive....wooho!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

well I'm going to head to work now I don't want to but I have to...I will be checking back online during my break today...have a great day ladies


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks guys!! 

I did a test te day before my period and it was clear and def. BFN! I hope there something in there for you!

My fingers are still crossed!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh and my EDD is 6th July I have 2 kids already...the firsts born on the 6th march and the second born on the 6th Oct!....SO....its perfect isnt it!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> oh and my EDD is 6th July I have 2 kids already...the firsts born on the 6th march and the second born on the 6th Oct!....SO....its perfect isnt it!!!!

oooo so 6 is your lucky number:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :thumbup: i really did think we had a good chance this mth after the spotting but obviously not

its not over yet deary, still got the witch chained up in the cupboard and them choco bananas seem to have done the trick with her flying monkeys............xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
Your pink lines from today are great Little Aurora, congratulations once again, and the number 6 thing is great too, what a coincidence x
Lindseyanne so sorry you've had another bfn and still no sign of the witch i know how frustrating that is not knowing one way or the other, when i was pregnant with my 2nd son my period was late by 2 weeks before i got a bfp and i tried loads of different brands, i know its not that common for that to happen but it can happen so don't give up yet, good luck x
Butterfly, how are you today? any news? x
Frogger hope your headaches are getting better, i've had a headache for a couple of weeks now and nothing i take seems to help, but i know mine is stress related, i just need to relax a bit more, take care x 
Sam how are you today? hope your well x
Hope everyone else is ok too, i'm still trying to get to know all of you lol 
AFM the witch arrived this morning! when i woke up i was trying to decide whether to test again, i reasoned with myself that yesterdays test was done late in the day and that a fmu test would be better, anyway i got up and went to the toilet and my decision was made for me, she had arrived, which is unlike her normally she keeps me waiting all day for her arrival. I thought this might have been my month, i'd had no signs of her coming at all and i'd been having bad headaches, a runny nose and heartburn. And just to make it harder for me this month my sister found out she was pregnant yesterday in fact it was her that convinced me to do yesterday's test, so far this month my sister and 2 friends have announced they're pregnant, so i have to put on my happy smile and congratulate them when my heart is really breaking, i'm really pleased for them but i'm just so gutted that after 10 months its not happening for us. Anyway moan over, hope you all have a good day x


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> Your pink lines from today are great Little Aurora, congratulations once again, and the number 6 thing is great too, what a coincidence x
> Lindseyanne so sorry you've had another bfn and still no sign of the witch i know how frustrating that is not knowing one way or the other, when i was pregnant with my 2nd son my period was late by 2 weeks before i got a bfp and i tried loads of different brands, i know its not that common for that to happen but it can happen so don't give up yet, good luck x
> Butterfly, how are you today? any news? x
> Frogger hope your headaches are getting better, i've had a headache for a couple of weeks now and nothing i take seems to help, but i know mine is stress related, i just need to relax a bit more, take care x
> Sam how are you today? hope your well x
> Hope everyone else is ok too, i'm still trying to get to know all of you lol
> AFM the witch arrived this morning! when i woke up i was trying to decide whether to test again, i reasoned with myself that yesterdays test was done late in the day and that a fmu test would be better, anyway i got up and went to the toilet and my decision was made for me, she had arrived, which is unlike her normally she keeps me waiting all day for her arrival. I thought this might have been my month, i'd had no signs of her coming at all and i'd been having bad headaches, a runny nose and heartburn. And just to make it harder for me this month my sister found out she was pregnant yesterday in fact it was her that convinced me to do yesterday's test, so far this month my sister and 2 friends have announced they're pregnant, so i have to put on my happy smile and congratulate them when my heart is really breaking, i'm really pleased for them but i'm just so gutted that after 10 months its not happening for us. Anyway moan over, hope you all have a good day x

https://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201C1.gif
sorry the witch got you hun,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all hope all are well going to stay away for a bit feeling really down and stressed out just want to curl u and die today


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hiya girls, how are you all? Well for me today is day 3 of AF being a no show, I still don't know whether to get my hopes up or not. I'm gonna buy some FRER tomorrow and test Friday if AF is still a no show ..although I'm scared to test because of the answer I may get.
xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hi all hope all are well going to stay away for a bit feeling really down and stressed out just want to curl u and die today

thinking of you sweetie, hope to speak to you later on,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hiya girls, how are you all? Well for me today is day 3 of AF being a no show, I still don't know whether to get my hopes up or not. I'm gonna buy some FRER tomorrow and test Friday if AF is still a no show ..although I'm scared to test because of the answer I may get.
> xx

thinking that you're still in with a good chance hunny, FX'd for you,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hope everyone else is ok too, i'm still trying to get to know all of you lol


ok so here's an idea, as we have had quite a few ladies join us over the last few weeks, why don't we all introduce ourselves properly, name in title box, keep surnames annonymous, little bit about us or family, ttc history and a few pics maybe? let me know what you all think, i know the post each of us put may be long with pics and stuff but would help us to get to know a little about each other as we chat every day about such personal stuff but don't know basics? 
xxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah Sam, I think that is a good idea! :) xx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok too, i'm still trying to get to know all of you lol
> 
> 
> ok so here's an idea, as we have had quite a few ladies join us over the last few weeks, why don't we all introduce ourselves properly, name in title box, keep surnames annonymous, little bit about us or family, ttc history and a few pics maybe? let me know what you all think, i know the post each of us put may be long with pics and stuff but would help us to get to know a little about each other as we chat every day about such personal stuff but don't know basics?
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Thats a great idea, i've no pics on here as we've not told many people we are ttc and i wouldn't want to be caught out especially by someone from work, but i will introduce myself properly x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah I think it's a good idea, but I don't really want to post any pictures either as I don't want anyone to find out ..I could on the other hand post a picture and then delete it off after you've all seen it ..or put a link to one of my pictures from Photobucket or something ..other than that I think it'd be a good idea to let eachother know all about it.


----------



## Csunshine013

What a wonderful idea Sam! As the title says my name is Vickie I have been married to DH for just over a year and together with him almost 5yrs now. I have a DD(10yrs) from a previous relationship who is my entire world aside from BNB and FB these days. LOL

I have been so blessed in my life and hope that I get my next blessing soon! You can tell from my siggy that life has not dealt me a great hand of cards this year but that's not stopping me from keep on keepin on!

I live in the US and atm the flu has hit my house so I will be on sparatically. Hope the flu leaves soon and takes that nasty witch with her!

Hope all you lovely ladies get your well deserved BFP soon!

Congrats Little Aurora! So very pleased and happy for you!

Oh yeah my avatar is a picture of my family at our wedding August 08:dohh:


----------



## frogger3240

Hello ladies how are you all doing well I'm on my lunch break had to also take my son's precription to the pharmacy to drop it off..now I'm sitting here trying to catch up on the post readings...I love that this group is growing and also I'm so tickled and happy to read about ladies getting their BFP's...

OK I would like to add to the front page a little information about yourself ages and also if and how long have you been TTCing and what infertility problems that your dealing with and also how long has it been since Sam casted for you...(((Please))) I would like to add that information this afternoon when I get home and also Sam please I want that information about you and your family and also add how long you have been into Wicca please....

I'm still talking to Sam about creating a website for all of us to go to but we also can still keeps this thread to welcome new members also I just think it would be wonderful to have a website that is only for wiccan info, spells, venting, TTC, families, recieps, and so on...so I'm hoping me and Sam can talk more about it and get it going...


Ok I have to head back to work ladies I hope you all have a great day and I'm looking forward to learning more about each and everyone of you all...glad to have all the new members also...

And also don't forget we are doing the santa circut if you wasn't here when we first talked about it your welcome to join us..

Ok got to go sam I will reply to your PM when I get home hun I have to go now sorry...

Hugs to you all...


----------



## Berniep

Here's abit about me:-
age 30, married to Allan (also 30) for 10 years.
We have 2 sons aged 8 years and 5 years.
We have been ttc number 3 since January 2009 and today the witch arrived so roll on cycle 11.
I live in West Yorkshire, Great Britain.
I think i am having my first ever spell cast for me tonight and i am very excited.
My hubby has been poorly since Feb 2008 and we still haven't got a proper diagnosis yet, but we do know they picked something up to do with his hormone levels, i'm starting to wonder if this has anything to do with it taking so long for us to get a bfp.

Well i think thats everything x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my names lindsey im 23 gitting married to ben 27 in december this year
been ttc for 2 months 
my cycles as of late have been irregular due to stress 

erm i live in milton keynes uk but moving to scotland in jan hopefully


----------



## LittleAurora

I am Aurora (rebecca if your my mum lol)

25 from Northern Ireland my Oh is Sid 38. Originally from london


----------



## MummyMagic

Hey how is everyone atm? How are you Sam? Well I'm now offically in the 2ww (7 DPO to be exact) and have a really good feeling about this month! We managed to do the ritual once this month as DH has been really busy with work, but I've had a great feeling since then that this will be our month! And been feeling strange things for the last couple days - like a tugging feeling so you never know!

Totally made up for the ladies that have already got their BFPs with the help of Sam! Congratulations! xx


----------



## snowdrops

or as Jacqueline at times.. 42
OH Noel 39

DD 3, 4 in jan
live in Dublin
a cat called Bob after Bob Marley lol..
after 6 mc's and been trying and broken hearted for the 3 years of tcc

LittleAurora that sure is a strong line, hmm twins prehaps :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Me 39 DH is 32(Glen) and not my real name but what my mother used to call me Victoria, LMAO she always said she should have named me that because I think I'm queen. LOL

DD 10yrs old
I live in Aberdeen, South Dakota USA
It's been about 1 week since Sam cast for me and I did the ritual twice in a row and have had a really good feeling this cycle.
We have been trying since August of last year and fell pg in Nov but sadly had a mmc Mar 9 at 15w+5d and then we tried straight away and fell pg again in August but again sadly had a early mc at 6w+3d 

So here's to many BFP's this cycle of castings!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all im feelin better now had a very tearfull argument fueld day but we have kissed and made up af still not here and cramps have stopped so i could still be ina chance i guess


----------



## hedgewitch

i'm Sam aka Hedgewitch, i am 34 years old, married to Matt 27(yes i'm a letchy old lady with a younger man, lol according to my kids anyway) for 7 years together for 9. we met on a blind date and been together ever since.

3 earth bound children- DD=15 DS=14 DD=12

TTC= 5years after sterilisation reversal august 2004

16 angels lost due to m/c between 8-12 weeks 
1 ectopic, boy at 10 weeks august 2008
1 extra special Angel daughter Lilly-Maye who passed away from seizures, heart failure and multiple cord accident, 2 weeks before delivery date 15th july 2009, born 18th july 2009 aged 34+3 weeks.

xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya 
I'm Mojo, or Joanne if were being posh / naughty :rofl:
I'm 23 and Oh David is 21, weve been ttc since feb, lost a flump in may :( i did think this could be our month cos i thought david would be home all month ... but now i find he's not :( damn army, why is it aways when im ovulating he's away!!!!! hes away 9-19th nov, i expect ov to occur about the 12-14th, ffs

i dont know if sam has cast for me yet,..


----------



## frogger3240

ok ladies i have added you all to the front page if I have missed adding your information please let me know and I will get it updated asap....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

want to show off my adopted baby the stray cat that has taken us on dad still wont alow him in but he sneaks in at night and when dads at work

here is our raggy making himself at homeon the fresh clean towels
 



Attached Files:







DSC03638.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> want to show off my adopted baby the stray cat that has taken us on dad still wont alow him in but he sneaks in at night and when dads at work
> 
> here is our raggy making himself at homeon the fresh clean towels


awww lindsey he is cute....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> want to show off my adopted baby the stray cat that has taken us on dad still wont alow him in but he sneaks in at night and when dads at work
> 
> here is our raggy making himself at homeon the fresh clean towels
> 
> 
> awww lindsey he is cute....Click to expand...

hes a little rascal tries to come in realises dads here then goes back out but if dads not here hes in at missys food and fast asleep infront of the tv:haha:


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi Ladies :flower:

my name is vicki. i am 27 in a few weeks, married to martin who is 35. 
we have been married for 3 years, i come from london he comes from leeds. i have been off bc from 3 years and this is my 8th cycle ttc. 
i have 3 gorgeous pussy cats who are my fur babies. 
i work as a manager in housing and my avatar is me on a night out! 
i would like 2 or 4 kiddies and wouldnt mind twins either 
big love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

ooh forgot to say, my bfp this cycle would be perfect as would find out on martins b'day! i am currently on cd5 
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night ladies head is so sore feels like its being squeezed oh the joys of stress

sam hope you manage sleep tonight patty hope your head is better night ladies love to all xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

I'm Kelly and I just turned 22 years old. My OH is called David and he's 22 soon to be 23 and we've been together for almost 5 years. We got engaged at Christmas last year and we've been living together for almost 4 years. We have 4 furr babies at the moment, the mummy cat called Tinkerbell and then 3 of her babies called Simba, Pickle and Oreo ..right little rascals that keep bringing mice in the house, lol. We've been NTNP for over 2 years. I had a MC in May this year and ever since then we've been fully TTC. 

I don't know much else to say, so if anyone wants to know anything else, feel free to ask! :)

-------​
Anyway ...AF is late by almost 4 days. OH wont let me buy any HPT's and isn't being very positive about the whole thing. He keeps telling me to wait for AF to show up ..it's kinda pissing me off actually because we're TTC but then he's all strange about it now. I'm a little scared to test anyway because of the outcome and now also worried what my OH is gonna be like ..I'm just confused atm and stressing too and he's not making things any better, I just wanna yell at him and cry :sad1:


----------



## LittleAurora

morning ladies


last night I had some spotting which has turned into vleeding so I guess my fears have come true. My OH found me crying sitting on the toilet. We have both had a good cry and feel like shit this morning.

My lines were so strong I dont understand what went wrong. I still have morning sickness which is just the kick in the teeth really. :crys:


----------



## dawny690

LittleAurora said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> last night I had some spotting which has turned into vleeding so I guess my fears have come true. My OH found me crying sitting on the toilet. We have both had a good cry and feel like shit this morning.
> 
> My lines were so strong I dont understand what went wrong. I still have morning sickness which is just the kick in the teeth really. :crys:

:hugs: it could be everything is ok hun some women do experience some bleeding and baby is fine I hope this is the case for you hun as your lines were/are very strong xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: My name is Dawn im 28 (29 in feb), my hubby is called Ashley ( but everyone calls him by his middle name John as he hates the name ashley) he is 40 (41 in jan), we have been trying for 5yrs on and off but more active for the last yr and a half and we have had a mc in end of march/start of april in 08, then a mmc sometime between dec 08/jan 09 (didnt discover it til feb) and now sept/oct 09 we had a BO (Blighted Ovum) just waiting for the bleeding to start from that. My cycles have been messed up since the mmc but I have a polyp on my uterus wall which I need to have removed as that could be causing the mc's and irractic(sp) :witch:'s my cycles used to be 28 days but now they range from 23-100+ days so will see what happens when the :witch: finally arrives xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> last night I had some spotting which has turned into vleeding so I guess my fears have come true. My OH found me crying sitting on the toilet. We have both had a good cry and feel like shit this morning.
> 
> My lines were so strong I dont understand what went wrong. I still have morning sickness which is just the kick in the teeth really. :crys:

oh no it doesnt nessesary mean its over my friend bled early n her prenancy and now has has an 11 mth old


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af for me come and get me evil witch we want to try again!


----------



## Berniep

LittleAurora said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> last night I had some spotting which has turned into vleeding so I guess my fears have come true. My OH found me crying sitting on the toilet. We have both had a good cry and feel like shit this morning.
> 
> My lines were so strong I dont understand what went wrong. I still have morning sickness which is just the kick in the teeth really. :crys:

Sorry your bleeding, try not to worry, have you been to docs? x


----------



## Csunshine013

LittleAurora said:


> morning ladies
> 
> 
> last night I had some spotting which has turned into vleeding so I guess my fears have come true. My OH found me crying sitting on the toilet. We have both had a good cry and feel like shit this morning.
> 
> My lines were so strong I dont understand what went wrong. I still have morning sickness which is just the kick in the teeth really. :crys:

:hugs:

Please try and not worry. I know you think the worst but lots of woman bleed around af time and go onto carry to full term. fxd for you!


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> i'm Sam aka Hedgewitch, i am 34 years old, married to Matt 27(yes i'm a letchy old lady with a younger man, lol according to my kids anyway) for 7 years together for 9. we met on a blind date and been together ever since.
> 
> 3 earth bound children- DD=15 DS=14 DD=12
> 
> TTC= 5years after sterilisation reversal august 2004
> 
> 16 angels lost due to m/c between 8-12 weeks
> 1 ectopic, boy at 10 weeks august 2008
> 1 extra special Angel daughter Lilly-Maye who passed away from seizures, heart failure and multiple cord accident, 2 weeks before delivery date 15th july 2009, born 18th july 2009 aged 34+3 weeks.
> 
> xxxx

so sorry to hear what hapeen to you both, you certainlyt been trough the mill. i wish i could make a magic cast spell for you.
Feel kind of guilty asking you for a cast spell when you need it more then me
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora oh no so sorry to hear, sending you the biggest cyber hugs {{{hug}}}


----------



## Csunshine013

I just went back through all those pages and determined that Sam cast for me on Oct 19th. 

Thanks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh no ive just relaised im going to have like 2 weeks without this forum! im so taking my laptop with me lol il have withdrawl symptoms


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hello! Can i join you ladies?

Let me introduce myself..

My name is Jacki i am 21 yrs old and OH is 21 also.We have been together for almost 4 years. I had a M/C in may(unplanned) and decided to go on B/C for a couple months. I made the wrong decision by getting the depo shot. It "wore off" in August. After the advice of my cousin i started on BCP's to try and regulate my cycle however i got paranoid and stopped after a week. I had my withdrawl bleed a week later and now FF says i ovulated last friday. Now i think i have low progesterone because my temps are still so low. I am also very into Wicca but have had no one to help me learn more in depth about it. 

:dust: :dust: for us!


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> ok ladies i have added you all to the front page if I have missed adding your information please let me know and I will get it updated asap....


thanks for updating me .


----------



## Megg33k

Everything is going well with me! I forget to check here as often as I should! I can't complain about much... just being harassed in my threads now.. but whatever! lol I hope you're all well! :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

So, a lil intro about me (us!) ... my name is Sarah (36), DH (35) and we have 2 adorable furbabies. We have been actively ttc since December 08. We have had 2 bfps, but both resulted in CPs the day after! We were referred by our gp recently, and went to the hospital only last week in fact; have been told if unsuccessful this cycle then to book in for a HSG test (hoping we wont need it of course; Im thinking of it like a spring clean of my tubes by kim n aggie :rofl:). Had out second appt come through form consultant and its not until Feb 2010 (wtf!) ... so Im concerned that we wont get results til then if we need HSG - but its out of our control I guess. Apart from bnb, the only other person who knows we are ttc is my bestm8 (who is WTT). So onwards we go in our quest for a sticky bean and a mahoosive bumpage! :rofl:

Apart from all that, my back is killing as I think we over did the deed this time :blush: :rofl: wot am I like huh :rofl: (the things we have to endure in ttc eh - but it will all be worth it of course!) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night night ladies off for an earlye one got a day of wedding things tomoz with my bridesmaid and her 11 mth old:cloud9:


----------



## hedgewitch

Jaxvipe said:


> Hello! Can i join you ladies?
> 
> Let me introduce myself..
> 
> My name is Jacki i am 21 yrs old and OH is 21 also.We have been together for almost 4 years. I had a M/C in may(unplanned) and decided to go on B/C for a couple months. I made the wrong decision by getting the depo shot. It "wore off" in August. After the advice of my cousin i started on BCP's to try and regulate my cycle however i got paranoid and stopped after a week. I had my withdrawl bleed a week later and now FF says i ovulated last friday. Now i think i have low progesterone because my temps are still so low. I am also very into Wicca but have had no one to help me learn more in depth about it.
> 
> :dust: :dust: for us!

Merry Meet Jacki,
welcome to the thread, i will be doing a casting tomorrow night so if you pm me your email address i will include you in that cast,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> night night ladies off for an earlye one got a day of wedding things tomoz with my bridesmaid and her 11 mth old:cloud9:

goodnite and Goddess Bless Lindsey,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

*CASTINGS FOR 28TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*


*Dawny*
*ineedaseed*
*cheerfulangel*
*beachlover*
*ryder*
*missymojo*
*snowdrops*
*kayleigh lou*
*berniep*
*scorpiodragon*
*CASTINGS FOR 29TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*



*Sue Dunhym*
*


AFFIRMATIONS
*

*Tulip*
*Bella'smama*
*frogger*
*Csunshine*
*Thatgirl*
*Aclio*
*Lisahope*
*Butterfly*
*twinkle*
*acbieri*
*Thradia*
*camocutie*
*Mrs n*
*obe*
*littlemermaid*
*kissy*
*manda*
*RchlSmly*
*fluffyblue*
*littlehush*
*Littleaurora*
*Doodar*
*babytots*
*muncho*
*oddsocks*
*wannab*
*Lindsey*
*Mrs clegg 
*
*cleebyjeeby*
*megg*
*mummymagic*
*Dragonmummy
*
*ald*
*nicolatmn*
*natasja32*
if i have failed to mention anyone please get in touch and i will add to list, thanks, Brightest Blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> *CASTINGS FOR 28TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*
> 
> 
> *Dawny*
> *ineedaseed*
> *cheerfulangel*
> *beachlover*
> *ryder*
> *missymojo*
> *snowdrops*
> *kayleigh lou*
> *berniep*
> *scorpiodragon*
> *CASTINGS FOR 29TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sue Dunhym*
> *
> 
> 
> AFFIRMATIONS
> *
> 
> *Tulip*
> *Bella'smama*
> *frogger*
> *Csunshine*
> *Thatgirl*
> *Aclio*
> *Lisahope*
> *Butterfly*
> *twinkle*
> *acbieri*
> *Thradia*
> *camocutie*
> *Mrs n*
> *obe*
> *littlemermaid*
> *kissy*
> *manda*
> *RchlSmly*
> *fluffyblue*
> *littlehush*
> *Littleaurora*
> *Doodar*
> *babytots*
> *muncho*
> *oddsocks*
> *wannab*
> *Lindsey*
> *Mrs clegg
> *
> *cleebyjeeby*
> *megg*
> *mummymagic*
> *Dragonmummy
> *
> *ald*
> *nicolatmn*
> *natasja32*
> if i have failed to mention anyone please get in touch and i will add to list, thanks, Brightest Blessings
> sam
> xxx

Ok help me out here i'm new to this, what is a affirmation?


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Ok help me out here i'm new to this, what is a affirmation?

a blessing or prayer, to re affirm the casting,xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

woo hoo so tonight be and dh are going to perform the ritual! yay :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

WOW, that's a massive list of affirmations! Thanks honey xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope all are well im still in limbo cramps have stoped and no af


----------



## frogger3240

https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/KimCandy2/Good%20Morning/good20morning20friends-1.gif



https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff79/Liekjesdraak/text/tekstanimaties14.gif


I'm sooooo happy that its friday finally this week has been dragging so bad....well I need to say that I'm sorry ladies that I didn't get on here yesterday afternoon I forgot about having to go the my older son's conference at school and that was at 6:05pm and then we didn't leave there until around 7:00pm then we had to go to my parents house because my little Girl Emma the 5 year old smacked a little boy in the face yesterday at school and they suspended her for it...:growlmad:I thought that was just down right crazy they should put her in time out or gave a warning but NO they said that she can't go to school on friday which she will be missing her Halloween party and that really pisses me off...:growlmad::growlmad:sorry don't mean to vent but I know I can talk to you all about it....

Sam hun I'm sorry when we got home last night it was around 10:00pm my time and I knew that you might be already in the bed so I didn't want to get online because I was really tired...but I wanted you to know I'm sending you lots of hugs your way girl and I miss chatting with you I will be here this afternoon I have no plans so we can get caught up on our chatting....
:hug::friends:

Lindsey, hey thats a good sign hun no period yet...woohoo...come on BFP 
:bfp: hope that mean old witch :witch: stays away from ya hun...hope you have a wonderful day today...sending you lots of hugs your way to 
:hug::friends:

camocutie2006, welcome to the group....:flower:so glad that your here with us...yay thats wonderful that you and your DH performed the ritual...sending you lots of babydust your way..
:dust:

Tulip, how are you feeling hun?...how is the pregnancy going....I'm sooo happy for you...come and share your pregnancy story with us....:hug:

Mojo, or Joanne , how are you doing? hope your well...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...
:hug::dust: 

ineedaseed, Vicki, how are you doing hun?...glad that your here with us....sending you lots of babydust your way...
:dust::hug:

xobutterfly25 Kelly, how are you doing?...hope all is well with you...sending you lots of babydust and lots of hugs your way...
:hug::dust:

Littleaurora, how are you doing today?...has the bleeding stopped hun?...I wanted to let you know that I had a menstrual cycle when I got pregnant with my first child and they say that alot of women will bleed when they get pregnant and it will be just like a normal menstrual cycle I'm sending you lots of hugs your way hun and you know we are all here for you through it all hun...
:hug::friends:

Doodar, how are you doing hun?...haven't seen you here much well I haven't been on here much lately either but anyways I wanted to say that I hope you have a great day today and sending you lots of hugs your way and babydust...
:hug::friends::dust:

to the rest of the ladies I hope you all have a wonderful day today and I am excited that tomorrow is Halloween are any of you all going out and doing anything fun tomorrow night?...

I will be here this afternoon and also Sam could you please look at the first page and give me the dates for the spell castings and affirmations that I don't have dates for please hun....

and also ladies please also look to make sure I have your information added correctly or if you need me to change anything please let me know...and also if any of you are interested in the santa circut please let me know...

https://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww256/MarijaK5/Have%20a%20Great%20Day/Haveasmileygoodday.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon girls, how are you all?

I didn't get time to come on yesterday as I was babysitting all day and then when I got home I felt really crappy so OH made me a bath and then insisted that I go to bed. Well it's now day 5 and still no sign of AF. I bought myself a couple of HPT's yesterday and I tested this morning and it was a :bfn: I really shouldn't have gotten my hopes up, I knew I would and now I'm really upset as I also think that AF is coming, I just have a feeling it is. It might seem really stupid but I went back to bed after testing and cried. Thats the whole reason why I never usually bother testing in the first place. My OH doesn't seem to care that it was a :bfn: as he is already begging me to go out tonight and have a drink "to take my mind off it" and I really don't wanna go out. I asked him if we could have a night in with a movie and a takeaway and he tells me I'm causing a problem and yelled at me. I feel so crappy right now and he is not making me feel any better :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/nyrisis/samhain.jpg


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh xoButterfly so sorry your feeling low today :hugs: hope you have a better day.

Sam thanks for the affirmation and I was wondering what that meant also Thanks for explaining it!

YEAH it's Friday!! I am so excited to just hang out at home and carve me some pumpkins! DD is going to a Halloween skating party tomorrow I do beleive that she is not a little kid anymore :dohh::nope:

afm just playing the waiting game now. I have 7 days left to wait:dohh: I must find something to keep me busy in the meantime!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/Trixifata/samhain5rg1.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/ltinnel/Sabbats/360halloween.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t249/tayotarek/SamhainGreetins.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies the witch has finaly landed in my house beenout all day with my best mate and was getting the ever familer back and stomache ache got home and yup just as i expected shes landed so im now cd1


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!

Sam love the art work!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:

im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the house


----------



## dawny690

Have I missed my casting then? xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
sorry witch got you Lindseyanne, i hope this is the last time she visits you for 9 months x
sorry your having a bad day Butterfly, i hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp very soon x
How are you Sam? do i need to do anything now you've cast my spell? x
Hope everyone else is ok x
Not much going on with, its CD 3 so still too early to BD or anything, but i have just bought some opk's off someone on BnB and i have ordered a bbt thermometer off ebay so hopefully they will arrive in time to pin point my ov, hope you all have a good weekend and Halloween x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry she got you lindseyanne ... :hugs2: xx


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...

Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> *CASTINGS FOR 28TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*
> 
> 
> *Dawny*
> *ineedaseed*
> *cheerfulangel*
> *beachlover*
> *ryder*
> *missymojo*
> *snowdrops*
> *kayleigh lou*
> *berniep*
> *scorpiodragon*
> *CASTINGS FOR 29TH OCTOBER 2009 AT MIDNIGHT*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sue Dunhym*
> *
> 
> 
> AFFIRMATIONS
> *
> 
> *Tulip*
> *Bella'smama*
> *frogger*
> *Csunshine*
> *Thatgirl*
> *Aclio*
> *Lisahope*
> *Butterfly*
> *twinkle*
> *acbieri*
> *Thradia*
> *camocutie*
> *Mrs n*
> *obe*
> *littlemermaid*
> *kissy*
> *manda*
> *RchlSmly*
> *fluffyblue*
> *littlehush*
> *Littleaurora*
> *Doodar*
> *babytots*
> *muncho*
> *oddsocks*
> *wannab*
> *Lindsey*
> *Mrs clegg
> *
> *cleebyjeeby*
> *megg*
> *mummymagic*
> *Dragonmummy
> *
> *ald*
> *nicolatmn*
> *natasja32*
> if i have failed to mention anyone please get in touch and i will add to list, thanks, Brightest Blessings
> sam
> xxx


:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hug::blue::pink:

thanking you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...

december 12th:happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...
> 
> december 12th:happydance:Click to expand...


:wedding::yellow: ooooh def honeymoon babe for yers ....


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...
> 
> december 12th:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh that's so close! WOOP WOOP! I love weddings! Mine was just a year ago and I had such fun planning it except DH was no help and all my bridesmaids were from out of town except 1. It was hard work but it paid off beautifully! 

Good luck and much happiness to you and yours!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...
> 
> december 12th:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's so close! WOOP WOOP! I love weddings! Mine was just a year ago and I had such fun planning it except DH was no help and all my bridesmaids were from out of town except 1. It was hard work but it paid off beautifully!
> 
> Good luck and much happiness to you and yours!:hugs:Click to expand...

ive had so much stress with ours im not good with money or budgeting but have managed to get the whole thing down to just 3 and a half thusand pound now:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Wow good luck with the wedding Lindsey hope the weather is fine hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...
> 
> december 12th:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's so close! WOOP WOOP! I love weddings! Mine was just a year ago and I had such fun planning it except DH was no help and all my bridesmaids were from out of town except 1. It was hard work but it paid off beautifully!
> 
> Good luck and much happiness to you and yours!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ive had so much stress with ours im not good with money or budgeting but have managed to get the whole thing down to just 3 and a half thusand pound now:happydance:Click to expand...

I don't know what the exchange rate is atm but mine was expensive and thank goodness my dear daddy picked up the tab for the reception that alone was $2,225 which included their room too for two nights. My dress was a steal at $199.00 but I paid for all the bridesmaids dresses and shoes including my little flower girl and their dresses were almost as expensive as mine because I ordered them so late. :dohh: My DD wore a special white dress the same style almost as mine. I did also pay for my ushers tuxes and my nephews tux too. I had six bridesmaids. LOL Big wedding little church in the country. LOL It was the best day of my life! Hope your is very uneventful and so very very happy! O bty I just looked up the exchange and that's about as much as I spent on mine so your doing good as I was on a budget too.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Lindsey! Hope this coming cycle is yours!
> 
> Sam love the art work!:thumbup:
> 
> im not too sure i have a good feeling about december tho maybe a honeymoon babba if af isnt in the houseClick to expand...
> 
> Oh honeymoon babba's are good! When are you getting married?Click to expand...
> 
> december 12th:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's so close! WOOP WOOP! I love weddings! Mine was just a year ago and I had such fun planning it except DH was no help and all my bridesmaids were from out of town except 1. It was hard work but it paid off beautifully!
> 
> Good luck and much happiness to you and yours!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ive had so much stress with ours im not good with money or budgeting but have managed to get the whole thing down to just 3 and a half thusand pound now:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what the exchange rate is atm but mine was expensive and thank goodness my dear daddy picked up the tab for the reception that alone was $2,225 which included their room too for two nights. My dress was a steal at $199.00 but I paid for all the bridesmaids dresses and shoes including my little flower girl and their dresses were almost as expensive as mine because I ordered them so late. :dohh: My DD wore a special white dress the same style almost as mine. I did also pay for my ushers tuxes and my nephews tux too. I had six bridesmaids. LOL Big wedding little church in the country. LOL It was the best day of my life! Hope your is very uneventful and so very very happy! O bty I just looked up the exchange and that's about as much as I spent on mine so your doing good as I was on a budget too.Click to expand...

 i got my dress for free should get the call anytime soon to pcik her up:happydance: and my flower girl dresses were only 9.99 my bridesmaids dresses were from my best friends wedding and my flowers are silk:happydance: oh and i have 5 bridesmaids 5 flower girls and two page boys lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> well ladies the witch has finaly landed in my house beenout all day with my best mate and was getting the ever familer back and stomache ache got home and yup just as i expected shes landed so im now cd1


so sorry she got you Lindsey, i couldn't contain her no more,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> well ladies the witch has finaly landed in my house beenout all day with my best mate and was getting the ever familer back and stomache ache got home and yup just as i expected shes landed so im now cd1
> 
> 
> so sorry she got you Lindsey, i couldn't contain her no more,xxxClick to expand...

onwards and upwards good things come to those who wait as they say


----------



## hedgewitch

Merry Meet Ladies
how are we all this evening, we are still preparing for Samhain and thought i would share with you my first pumpkin showing the elemental star or pentagram as it is commonly known.


each point represents the elements with the 5th being spirit, earth, air, fire, water and spirit.



it also has the Triple Moon in the side of it.


who else carves pumpkins and do you have any pics?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Have I missed my casting then? xxxx

no i did your casting and am sending out spells as we speak so keep checking your inbox,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam we are carving pumpkins tonight! I can't wait love this holiday! I wont get to do anything fancy just the normal jack o lantern type as DD is very scared of spooky things. That coming from my DD that was a scary vampire two years back . lol


----------



## MissyMojo

omg wow !!! look at those pumpkins, wanna come and do mine!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Merry Meet Ladies
> how are we all this evening, we are still preparing for Samhain and thought i would share with you my first pumpkin showing the elemental star or pentagram as it is commonly known.
> 
> View attachment 43871
> 
> each point represents the elements with the 5th being spirit, earth, air, fire, water and spirit.
> 
> View attachment 43872
> 
> 
> it also has the Triple Moon in the side of it.
> View attachment 43873
> 
> 
> who else carves pumpkins and do you have any pics?xxx

we want to next year if that counts . we used to all the time when we were kids were raf kids so were always at partys and doing things with pumkins etc even made one out of an apple one year:haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

I have a pic of DD at very early age with a spoon scooping the insides out and eating it. YUCK but oh such a cute pic:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is my little cousins pumpkin
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin mya.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Csunshine013

Love'em keep them coming!:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam we are carving pumpkins tonight! I can't wait love this holiday! I wont get to do anything fancy just the normal jack o lantern type as DD is very scared of spooky things. That coming from my DD that was a scary vampire two years back . lol

Oh i love Samhain, it is about putting to rest the worries from the complete turn of the wiccan wheel, celebrating the ones who have passed before us and celebrating their lives, the end of the harvest for the year and a witches' new year. i have packed all of Lilly-Mayes things away yesterday and today, her cot, cradle, clothes etc. i did my tarot and was advised emotionally this was the best thing to do to let in the new year with a fresh start.i have kept her special things in a little box where i can look at them whenever i want but everything else in now in the attic, so i have an altar with her on to celebrate her so short precious life and i am feeling much more positive about the new year.
i do hope to see you guys on here tomorrow night and if so i was wondering if we could have a halloween themed night somehow??xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> omg wow !!! look at those pumpkins, wanna come and do mine!!!

DH carving somemore now so i will put them on as they are done and then tomorrow night i will show you all my altar and all the pumkins,i say we all get one tomorrow carve it and showcase it on here?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> omg wow !!! look at those pumpkins, wanna come and do mine!!!
> 
> DH carving somemore now so i will put them on as they are done and then tomorrow night i will show you all my altar and all the pumkins,i say we all get one tomorrow carve it and showcase it on here?xxxClick to expand...

ive not a clue how to or i would lol i nearly brought one today from lidls actualy


----------



## hedgewitch

witch around her cauldron,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 43884
> 
> 
> View attachment 43886
> 
> 
> View attachment 43887
> 
> 
> View attachment 43888
> 
> 
> View attachment 43889
> 
> 
> 
> witch around her cauldron,xxx

your hubby is fantastic at carving id prob just be able to do a simple face lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodnight ladies im gonna try find a pumkin tomoz and see if o can carve it lol xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> well ladies the witch has finaly landed in my house beenout all day with my best mate and was getting the ever familer back and stomache ache got home and yup just as i expected shes landed so im now cd1

awww Lindsey hun i'm so sorry.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Merry Meet Ladies
> how are we all this evening, we are still preparing for Samhain and thought i would share with you my first pumpkin showing the elemental star or pentagram as it is commonly known.
> 
> View attachment 43871
> 
> each point represents the elements with the 5th being spirit, earth, air, fire, water and spirit.
> 
> View attachment 43872
> 
> 
> it also has the Triple Moon in the side of it.
> View attachment 43873
> 
> 
> who else carves pumpkins and do you have any pics?xxx

I love it sam.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 43884
> 
> 
> View attachment 43886
> 
> 
> View attachment 43887
> 
> 
> View attachment 43888
> 
> 
> View attachment 43889
> 
> 
> 
> witch around her cauldron,xxx

wow sam I love that pumpkin to....you did an awesome job on it....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> goodnight ladies im gonna try find a pumkin tomoz and see if o can carve it lol xx


good night lindsey hope you have a great night sleep hun....talk toyou tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> goodnight ladies im gonna try find a pumkin tomoz and see if o can carve it lol xx

goodnight and Goddess Bless Lindsey, hope you rest well and glad you're going to carve a pumpkin, i look forward to seeing it,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I'm heading to bed now I hope you all have a wonderful night tonight and get lots of sleep....:sleep:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well im awake have been for the past 5 hours stupid cramps woke me up


----------



## dawny690

I got my spell thanks Sam just need some supplies before we can do it :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Sam your pumpkins are great, the witch one must have been so hard to do, my hubby carved one last night but i don't know how to put pics on my laptop nevermind on here lol.
I'm off to work in a bit but will be back on at some point 2nite x


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Have I missed my casting then? xxxx
> 
> no i did your casting and am sending out spells as we speak so keep checking your inbox,xxxClick to expand...

:cry: haven't got mine ...


----------



## snowdrops

sorry just found it, it was blocked in my e mail :thumbup: 

thanks :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going out in a ikkle while to get my new engagement ring that will be able to match my wedding ring :thumbup: the witch is really mean this month cramps are so painfull just spent 2 hours in the bath trying to calm them now resemble a prune:haha: hope all are well today xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Woah!! Sam they are fantastic. I've never seen pumpkin carving that great.
> Love Halloween. Hope everything is going ok hun. x x
> Oh and HAPPY NEW YEAR SAM AND FAMILY AND THE WICCA WORLD OF COURSE!!! All the best hope you have a good un. X X X

thanks hun, yes we're still sorting out for new year so got to go the shops now to get the last bits and bobs, hope you have a good halloween too 
Samhain Blessings to everyone,
xxx


----------



## snowdrops

oh no just just started to rain, really heavy hope it will ease off ...
Now all the bonfires will be ruined.
We got flash flood warnings out here and severe wind for later tonight.

But sure it wont damped our spirits will still make our own fun and eat the sweets instead hee hee.

lindseyanne you must post us your new sparkle to us 



hedgewitch love your carving as well brilliantly done. And happy Samhain to you and your family 

Have fun tonight trick or treat everyone dont eat too many sweets

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## snowdrops

phew the sun coming out,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gotmy new ring and got a pumpkin so going to go carve it after making a choccy cake :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

our first ever attemp at a pumpkin:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03653.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh and heres my new bling bling
 



Attached Files:







DSC03656.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dawny690

Thats good lindsey well done xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Wonderful pumpkins you've all done! xx

Beautiful ring, lindseyanne xx

Hope everyone is having or going to have a wonderful Hallowe'en!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

stupid af cramps are making me feel sick tonight i hate them why oh why did i want it to come so bad!


----------



## ThatGirl

still aint got round to doing spell yet :(, will try tonight
did test and BFN i know its still abit early... x


----------



## frogger3240

Will update later...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Ladies come and see "Hedgewitch Spells" its a website and has a message board and also photo page, calendar, about us page and so on You will need to register to join on the forum....hope to see you all there...its looking amazing....woohoo!!!! thanks Sam for letting me build this.....:happydance:

whats the add?


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Hope your all ok and are having a good halloween, i've just got back in from a party with the kids so hopefully they will sleep in 2moro. i'm going to go look at your other website night, speak to you all 2moro x


----------



## MissyMojo

so hi....

im a wee bit merry had a fab halloween :)

will add some piccies when im sobeer! whoop whpp


----------



## frogger3240

sorry ladies I'm working on rebuilding the new website and it will be up and running today..and I talked to sam and everything is great...can't wait to see you all at the new website....


----------



## frogger3240

WOOHOO!!!!! The website is ready ladies.....please come and join us there and there is a wonderful forum but you have to register to post on it....can't wait to see you all there......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://hedgewitchspells.webs.com/


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all? 
Did you all have a good Halloween ..onto firework night and Christmas next, lol.

Well AF still hasn't come for me yet. It's almost a week late and I've taken 2 tests and they were both :bfn: I think AF is coming though ..when I go the bathroom and wipe there is a brownish colour there now, so I think thats the start of it ..but it's so weird that I'm almost a week late, I've never been this late before. I've still not had any cramps or anything yet :huh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all?
> Did you all have a good Halloween ..onto firework night and Christmas next, lol.
> 
> Well AF still hasn't come for me yet. It's almost a week late and I've taken 2 tests and they were both :bfn: I think AF is coming though ..when I go the bathroom and wipe there is a brownish colour there now, so I think thats the start of it ..but it's so weird that I'm almost a week late, I've never been this late before. I've still not had any cramps or anything yet :huh:

not over till the witch arives fully:thumbup::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers crossed for u butterfly 

so this is my pumpkin https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00527.jpg

and me at my halloween party

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00534.jpg


----------



## xoButterfly25

I love your Pumpkin! :)

Thanks ..but I think it's the start of AF.
I can't be PG if the 2 tests I've taken are BFN's and AF is coming can I?


----------



## hedgewitch

Happy New Year to all who celebrate it, how are we all girls?

loving the Pumpkin pics and looks like you had fum Mojo,
Yule is the next Sabbat and i am now going to begin preparing for that.
whats everyone been up to today? very quiet on here
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i've been trying to recover from last night by watching lots of movies with my hubby on the living room floor wrapped in duvets :)

bk to normal and work tomoro

is it ok that i havnt said the spell yet, hubby has "suprised" me today.


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies,

welcome to all the new members glad that your here with us...please join in with us at the NEW website 
https://hedgewitchspells.webs.com/


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, I wanted to let you all know that I will be replacing that forum that is on the new website with a new message forum that is ALOT better and you can do more with it .....the link will be on the new website....


----------



## MummyMagic

I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MummyMagic said:


> I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx

congratulations abi im so made up for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:heres to a happy healty 9 months and a beautifull babab at the end:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

MummyMagic said:


> I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx

WOW!! HUGE CONGRATS to you abi, wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond, i hope i will be seeing scan pics my dear, anything else i can do just let me know hunny, well done to you both, so pleased,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i've been trying to recover from last night by watching lots of movies with my hubby on the living room floor wrapped in duvets :)
> 
> bk to normal and work tomoro
> 
> is it ok that i havnt said the spell yet, hubby has "suprised" me today.

sounds like fun, hope you have a lovely day,and yes its fine i already did your casting so enjoy,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

MummyMagic said:


> I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx

Aw, congrats hun! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

MummyMagic said:


> I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx

Congrats again, sweetie! (in public this time!!)


----------



## MummyMagic

Thanks ladies and Sam! I can't believe it, it's totally amazing and I'm still in shock. Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## frogger3240

congratulations to getting your BFP that is wonderful...yep sam is wonderful and amazing isn't she....

please join us ladies I have the new message board up now but there is the link to this message board and also to the new one on the new website....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

patty hun that new forum is very confuddling how do i get around it?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> patty hun that new forum is very confuddling how do i get around it?

I'm sorry Lindsey let me change it to a better one ok...sorry!!! be right back...


----------



## frogger3240

Lindsey how does it look now hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Lindsey how does it look now hun?

looks good now i can find my way around lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats on your :bfp: sweetpea!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:yipee: mummymagic ... congratulations on your magical :bfp: hunni! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! xx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls just to let you know littleaurora has now had a :bfn: so looks like she may have lost beanie she is going for a scan will let you know if I hear anything else from her :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sending _littleaurora _big :hugs: and hoping lil bean will be ok! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ok confession moment ... 

when someone announces their bfp, who else overlays their FF chart to check .... or is it just lil ol me ... :blush: :rofl:

Only coz I just checked mine against mummymagics and my post ov temps are the same!! here's hoping mine stay up there too!


----------



## xoButterfly25

..okay so this might seem like TMI, sorry if it is ..but me and my OH have had :sex: a few hours ago and after we had done I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was still a little bit of brownish colour there and then I wiped again a few seconds after and there was the tiniest spot of red blood and I thought AF was gonna be for sure and then I wiped for a third time to see if there was gonna be more and there was nothing what so ever. I've been to the bathroom since and there was still nothing at all.

In the last few days I've taken 2 HPT's and they were both :bfn: and tomorrow I'm going to be around a week late and I have no idea what is going on :huh:


----------



## hedgewitch

fingers crossed then Sarah here's hoping you get a bfp, 
Dawny,sad news thanks for letting us know, i already spoke to rebecca earlier,sending you lots of love rebecca,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> ..okay so this might seem like TMI, sorry if it is ..but me and my OH have had :sex: a few hours ago and after we had done I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was still a little bit of brownish colour there and then I wiped again a few seconds after and there was the tiniest spot of red blood and I thought AF was gonna be for sure and then I wiped for a third time to see if there was gonna be more and there was nothing what so ever. I've been to the bathroom since and there was still nothing at all.
> 
> In the last few days I've taken 2 HPT's and they were both :bfn: and tomorrow I'm going to be around a week late and I have no idea what is going on :huh:

you could just be too early to test hun, have you checked your dates? if you still have nothing in a few days i would contact gp just to get checked out. have you any symptoms either way?xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

xoButterfly25 .... could be implantation (?) ... hold tight tho, as you never know! As Sam (hw) said ... any symptoms to report? :dust:ing you for good measure xx

Sam ... how are you doing hunni? xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> ..okay so this might seem like TMI, sorry if it is ..but me and my OH have had :sex: a few hours ago and after we had done I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was still a little bit of brownish colour there and then I wiped again a few seconds after and there was the tiniest spot of red blood and I thought AF was gonna be for sure and then I wiped for a third time to see if there was gonna be more and there was nothing what so ever. I've been to the bathroom since and there was still nothing at all.
> 
> In the last few days I've taken 2 HPT's and they were both :bfn: and tomorrow I'm going to be around a week late and I have no idea what is going on :huh:
> 
> you could just be too early to test hun, have you checked your dates? if you still have nothing in a few days i would contact gp just to get checked out. have you any symptoms either way?xxxClick to expand...

Well if AF hasn't come by Tuesday I was gonna test again because I like to leave it a few days inbetween testings if they are BFN's. I only started charting last month thats why I figured that FF hadn't adjusted to me yet.

I've not had ANY AF symptoms yet. The only other things I've had but I don't know if they are symptoms or not are (there are quite a few); lower backpain, twinges in my lower stomach (but not like AF twinges), lots of creamy CM, sore boobs/nipples, a few dizzy spells, headaches, heartburn, feeling really tired and drained when I've not done much and it seems like I'm getting a cold.

I've listed them all down so if I do need to see my GP next week, then I can tell them that I've had all those symptoms or whatnot.


----------



## xoButterfly25

LittleMermaid said:


> xoButterfly25 .... could be implantation (?) ... hold tight tho, as you never know! As Sam (hw) said ... any symptoms to report? :dust:ing you for good measure xx
> 
> Sam ... how are you doing hunni? xx

But say if it was that, doesn't that happen shortly after ovulation? I didn't think it happened when you're supposed to be due on AF? :huh: but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LittleMermaid

All sounds promising ... sometimes peeps just dont get an early bfp ... so another test on Tues sounds like a good plan! Everything xd for you!! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> xoButterfly25 .... could be implantation (?) ... hold tight tho, as you never know! As Sam (hw) said ... any symptoms to report? :dust:ing you for good measure xx
> 
> Sam ... how are you doing hunni? xx

not too bad thanks sweet, boring day really but been busy iykwim, had a quiet night last night doing my rituals and stuff for Samhain but not much else doing really, how about you? you keeping well?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well if AF hasn't come by Tuesday I was gonna test again because I like to leave it a few days inbetween testings if they are BFN's. I only started charting last month thats why I figured that FF hadn't adjusted to me yet.
> 
> I've not had ANY AF symptoms yet. The only other things I've had but I don't know if they are symptoms or not are (there are quite a few); lower backpain, twinges in my lower stomach (but not like AF twinges), lots of creamy CM, sore boobs/nipples, a few dizzy spells, headaches, heartburn, feeling really tired and drained when I've not done much and it seems like I'm getting a cold.
> 
> I've listed them all down so if I do need to see my GP next week, then I can tell them that I've had all those symptoms or whatnot.

well could well be a bfp, i had all those symptoms but the hardest thing is how alike af and bfp symptoms are, drives you insane, do you temp and stuff?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blugh feel sick just pigged out on a whole big bar of chocolate


----------



## LittleMermaid

> not too bad thanks sweet, boring day really but been busy iykwim, had a quiet night last night doing my rituals and stuff for Samhain but not much else doing really, how about you? you keeping well?xxx

:flower:

I guessed you'd be doing that last night ... glad you had a nice quiet evening tho :hugs:

Not been upto much this weekend, as back is playing up (overdid the deed :blush:) and just when it feels like its getting better and I go to do something then it catches me out :dohh: (ouch) ... sciatic nerve.

Just watching Fringe on sky1 ... love it!


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well if AF hasn't come by Tuesday I was gonna test again because I like to leave it a few days inbetween testings if they are BFN's. I only started charting last month thats why I figured that FF hadn't adjusted to me yet.
> 
> I've not had ANY AF symptoms yet. The only other things I've had but I don't know if they are symptoms or not are (there are quite a few); lower backpain, twinges in my lower stomach (but not like AF twinges), lots of creamy CM, sore boobs/nipples, a few dizzy spells, headaches, heartburn, feeling really tired and drained when I've not done much and it seems like I'm getting a cold.
> 
> I've listed them all down so if I do need to see my GP next week, then I can tell them that I've had all those symptoms or whatnot.
> 
> well could well be a bfp, i had all those symptoms but the hardest thing is how alike af and bfp symptoms are, drives you insane, do you temp and stuff?xxxClick to expand...

It's driving me totally insane. If AF is gonna show I just wish it would hurry up and show instead of making me go crazy with hopes that I may be PG or that I'm not PG. No I've not tried temping or anything yet.

But what annoys me is that if I go to see my GP she will tell me I'm imagining things, she ALWAYS tells me that ..or she will find some excuse to say something about my weight messing my cycles up.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well if AF hasn't come by Tuesday I was gonna test again because I like to leave it a few days inbetween testings if they are BFN's. I only started charting last month thats why I figured that FF hadn't adjusted to me yet.
> 
> I've not had ANY AF symptoms yet. The only other things I've had but I don't know if they are symptoms or not are (there are quite a few); lower backpain, twinges in my lower stomach (but not like AF twinges), lots of creamy CM, sore boobs/nipples, a few dizzy spells, headaches, heartburn, feeling really tired and drained when I've not done much and it seems like I'm getting a cold.
> 
> I've listed them all down so if I do need to see my GP next week, then I can tell them that I've had all those symptoms or whatnot.
> 
> well could well be a bfp, i had all those symptoms but the hardest thing is how alike af and bfp symptoms are, drives you insane, do you temp and stuff?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's driving me totally insane. If AF is gonna show I just wish it would hurry up and show instead of making me go crazy with hopes that I may be PG or that I'm not PG. No I've not tried temping or anything yet.
> 
> But what annoys me is that if I go to see my GP she will tell me I'm imagining things, she ALWAYS tells me that ..or she will find some excuse to say something about my weight messing my cycles up.Click to expand...

i so no how that feels i got my hopes up and then af arived with vengance soooo painfulll


----------



## hedgewitch

MummyMagic said:


> I just wanted to say a huge big THANK YOU to Sam. I offically got my BFP today on 4 different tests!! I really can't believe it, it seems so weird and surreal right now! Sam, you're amazing honey, thank you so much :hugs: :flower: xx

YEY!!! look at your tickers!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> :flower:
> 
> I guessed you'd be doing that last night ... glad you had a nice quiet evening tho :hugs:
> 
> Not been upto much this weekend, as back is playing up (overdid the deed :blush:) and just when it feels like its getting better and I go to do something then it catches me out :dohh: (ouch) ... sciatic nerve.
> 
> Just watching Fringe on sky1 ... love it!

no jumping off wardrobes for you this week!!!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls! can i join?? hedgewitch cast a spell for me last week =D


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome maratobe :)

good morning ladies, im just catching up before i head to work :( dont want to go in!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all just spent all morning tidying our pigstye of a bedroom! got work at 1.30 til 6 so will be back later hope all are well :)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone! xx




hedgewitch said:


> no jumping off wardrobes for you this week!!!

:rofl: think I will give that trick a miss this week :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

bfn for me...


----------



## dawny690

thatgirl dont give up yet 10dpo is still a bit early :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## crossroads

May I have a spell? x


----------



## ThatGirl

dawny690 said:


> thatgirl dont give up yet 10dpo is still a bit early :hugs: xxxxx

i got bfp at ten dpo last time


----------



## crossroads

ThatGirl said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> thatgirl dont give up yet 10dpo is still a bit early :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> i got bfp at ten dpo last timeClick to expand...

It's still considered early though :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon ladies, how are you all today? 

I hate Monday's. I don't know why but Monday's always seem bad to me, haha. I got woken up by my cats AGAIN at around 3am and there were 2 mice in the house that they had bought in, thats gotta be at least 11 mice in the space of a week now, there must be lots of them out ..so after dealing with my naughty fur babies and going back to bed, I got woken up at 5am by a taxi knocking on my door, which wasn't even for us and then after going back to sleep again, I got woken up at 8am to someone calling my phone, again it wasn't even for us ..argh so annoying. I hope all your mornings got off to a good start.

Anyways, according to FF I'm on CD36 now, but I don't know if it's right or not still, so in my guesses I'd say between CD33-CD36, either way I'm still roughly about a week late with AF. All the brownish colour has completely gone now and it's back to normal again, so I have no idea what's going on. I tested again this morning but I think I may have looked at it for too long because after like 10 minutes of looking at it, the lines went away, so it may have been an evaporation line. I did take a picture of it though, so I could upload it and post it on here to see what you ladies think? ..anyhoo, if still no sign of AF by tomorrow or Wednesday I'm going to test again and then possibly go to the doctors next week if no AF by then, because I'm too busy to be able to go this week.


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls


Sarah definately give that a miss this week, make OH do the work lol,

Crossroads welcome to the mad house,

Tamara nice to see you,

good morning Dawny hope you're well today

joanne have a lovely day, see you later on hun

Lindsey, work sucks!! hope you have a good day and we will see you later on

Hannah, you could just be too early to test hun, fingers crossed for you, i will say a special affirmation for you tonight,

Kelly, any news today sweet?

Rebecca, thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs,

everyone else, howdy, hope you're all well today,
cd 9 for me and Pee Wee is reading low, ho hum, xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Its still early Thatgirl and every pregnancy is different :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

hedgewitch said:


> Morning girls
> 
> 
> Sarah definately give that a miss this week, make OH do the work lol,
> 
> Crossroads welcome to the mad house,
> 
> Tamara nice to see you,
> 
> good morning Dawny hope you're well today
> 
> joanne have a lovely day, see you later on hun
> 
> Lindsey, work sucks!! hope you have a good day and we will see you later on
> 
> Hannah, you could just be too early to test hun, fingers crossed for you, i will say a special affirmation for you tonight,
> 
> Kelly, any news today sweet?
> 
> Rebecca, thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs,
> 
> everyone else, howdy, hope you're all well today,
> cd 9 for me and Pee Wee is reading low, ho hum, xxxx

Im doing good thanks sam hope your well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> Morning girls
> 
> 
> Sarah definately give that a miss this week, make OH do the work lol,
> 
> Crossroads welcome to the mad house,
> 
> Tamara nice to see you,
> 
> good morning Dawny hope you're well today
> 
> joanne have a lovely day, see you later on hun
> 
> Lindsey, work sucks!! hope you have a good day and we will see you later on
> 
> Hannah, you could just be too early to test hun, fingers crossed for you, i will say a special affirmation for you tonight,
> 
> Kelly, any news today sweet?
> 
> Rebecca, thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs,
> 
> everyone else, howdy, hope you're all well today,
> cd 9 for me and Pee Wee is reading low, ho hum, xxxx

I dunno, read the post above yours that I posted! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Merry Meet my fellow Coven members,
just a little notice to let you all know it is the Full moon tonight and with it also being the Hunters Moon,Blood Moon or Beaver Moon depending on your cultural beliefs, i shall be doing an extra special casting tonight. 
the moon is at its strongest tonight and for the next 3 nights and so an excellent time for magick. 
anyone who wants a casting needs to let me know and what you want it for so for example healing, fertility, sticky bean etc, it can be anything you want so just let me know but by 11pm at the latest
Brightest Blessings to all
Sam
xxx


​


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Afternoon Ladies, Hope your all good.
> Well I am officially in the 2ww now, I'm on CD16 and according to FF I ovulated on CD13 and my temps have stayed up so its all looking good. We did everything right this month and with the spell too, I'm feeling quietly confident. Here's to the start of symtom spotting lol so glad I have you girls to share it with and humor me.
> I need advice girls, I'm in a bit of a pickle. My friend has just got a kitten and she has invited me round to lunch tomorrow. The kitten is only 6 weeks old and hasn't had any jabs etc. I'm worried that if I go I am putting myself at risk of catching toxoplasmosis (not sure of spelling) even if I dont touch the kitten, I will still be eating lunch prepared by someone who has touched it. Am I just being totally stupid and OTT girls? I am just worried that with us having limited chance of conceiving anyway I just don't want to risk anything and I know its looking on the bad side of things but if anything were to happen then I would know that I had put myself in that situation and would be blaming myself. HELP!!!

Good afternoon Vicky, how are you today? wel i hope, in response to your request for help.........OCD!!!!lol, i have that, seriously i do. i'm only joking with you sweet about you having it, i do know where you are coming from though, i myself have only limited chances and you do find yourself questioning things other people wouldn't even think about.
if you still feel unsure is your friend the kind who would understand if you just asked her to make sure she washes her hands? does she know you are TTC? i am sure if you explained she would be ok with it,
well unless you're being served the contents of the litter tray for lunch you will be fine sweet, just make sure you wash your hands before sucking your fingers lol,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> I hate Monday's. I don't know why but Monday's always seem bad to me, haha. I got woken up by my cats AGAIN at around 3am and there were 2 mice in the house that they had bought in, thats gotta be at least 11 mice in the space of a week now, there must be lots of them out ..so after dealing with my naughty fur babies and going back to bed, I got woken up at 5am by a taxi knocking on my door, which wasn't even for us and then after going back to sleep again, I got woken up at 8am to someone calling my phone, again it wasn't even for us ..argh so annoying. I hope all your mornings got off to a good start.
> 
> Anyways, according to FF I'm on CD36 now, but I don't know if it's right or not still, so in my guesses I'd say between CD33-CD36, either way I'm still roughly about a week late with AF. All the brownish colour has completely gone now and it's back to normal again, so I have no idea what's going on. I tested again this morning but I think I may have looked at it for too long because after like 10 minutes of looking at it, the lines went away, so it may have been an evaporation line. I did take a picture of it though, so I could upload it and post it on here to see what you ladies think? ..anyhoo, if still no sign of AF by tomorrow or Wednesday I'm going to test again and then possibly go to the doctors next week if no AF by then, because I'm too busy to be able to go this week.

Just quoting myself, so people can see! :)


----------



## crossroads

sticky bean please!!!!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls,

Im now on the 2ww so lets hope and holding thumbs,

Wasn't to well yesterday we went out for Halloween night to family to have a few drinks, i think i had one to many (wine) so wasn't feeling the best all but did manage to do the deed, and never got a chance to do to spell hedgewitch sent me,:blush: (sorry)

OOH an extra special casting :happydance: :thumbup:

just seen your new site looks stunning i just signed up still have the same name,
see yer over there as well as here, cos i've picked up some great tips up here on this site


----------



## snowdrops

oh i forgot what i wanted to ask for tonight,

i get a bfp and it will be a sticky beanie
:baby::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I think I do have it hun lol. I was told by a therapist once that I did have it lol although I'm not as bad as I used to be. No she doesn't know we are ttc and if I told her she would be one of those who would be asking every two minutes "any news yet" and I wouldn't trust to keep her mouth shut and not tell everyone else. I'm not sure I want to go but I don't know how to get out of it :cry:. Maybe I am just going to have to tell her the truth. I think she may take offense though that I'm suggesting her kitten has some sort of disease. lol

maybe just say you're poorly, i know its a fib but like you said you don't want someone to keep asking you every 5mins, yeah bit awkward as people could take offence but at the end of the day you have to think about you and your feelings too, if you're not comfortable then don't go, either that or suggest you go out for lunch instead.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> oh i forgot what i wanted to ask for tonight,
> 
> i get a bfp and it will be a sticky beanie
> :baby::happydance:

no problem jacqui, hope you're well sweet,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> sticky bean please!!!!!!

no problem hun, you're on the list,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

it's got so cold here, it feels like it could snow brrrr!!!

was reading about this guy ken ring from new zealand (predict the weather)
he recons we will have snow end off November, a wet christmas, snow end of Jan And Feb, first two weeks of April..


think im going to make a hot chocolate :coffee: with a marshmallow on it,

as they say nice on the lips bad on the hips :laugh2:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I'll PM you hun! with my request. X X X

hey sweet, got it and i shall cast for you tonight, i will send you over a list of what i want you to do ok? we shall sort this for you,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> it's got so cold here, it feels like it could snow brrrr!!!
> 
> was reading about this guy ken ring from new zealand (predict the weather)
> he recons we will have snow end off November, a wet christmas, snow end of Jan And Feb, first two weeks of April..
> 
> 
> think im going to make a hot chocolate :coffee: with a marshmallow on it,
> 
> as they say nice on the lips bad on the hips :laugh2:

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds yummy, bugger the hips!!xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

*feels ignored* :sad1:


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> *feels ignored* :sad1:

aww Kelly, sorry hunny, whats wrong, tell the witch (good one though) your worries, lets see if we can figure it out,
xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> *feels ignored* :sad1:
> 
> aww Kelly, sorry hunny, whats wrong, tell the witch (good one though) your worries, lets see if we can figure it out,
> xxxxClick to expand...

Sorry it's nothing that bad, I'm just in one of those weird moods, kinda emotional and I have no idea why.

I don't know if you remember what I wrote yesterday about having :sex: and then afterwards going to the bathroom and the brownish colour was still there and then after there was the tiniest spot of blood, well all the brownish colour has completely gone now and it's back to normal again, so I have no idea what's going on. I tested again this morning but I think I may have looked at it for too long because after like 10 minutes of looking at it, the lines went away, so it may have been my imagination. I did take a picture of it though, so I could post it on here to see what you think? ..anyhoo, if still no sign of AF by tomorrow or Wednesday I'm going to test again and then possibly go to the doctors next week if no AF by then, because I'm too busy to be able to go this week. 

It's just driving me insane with all this waiting. If AF is gonna show, I just wish it would hurry and show and stop playing mind games with me, it's so annoying, lol.

How are you anyway Sam? xxx


----------



## crossroads

hedgewitch said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> sticky bean please!!!!!!
> 
> no problem hun, you're on the list,xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. Much appreciated!

Do you need any extra information? x


----------



## hedgewitch

Kelly sweetie, i know its bloody awful being in limbo. 
so are your cycles usually 28days or longer/shorter, i presume that they are roughly 28days. ok so has this ever happened before? are you on any meds or soy or anything?
post the pic or if you want to send it to me i will give you my mobile number as it would help to see it. i see you gave yourself line eye lol, i am terrible for that he he.
do you have a chart that i can take a look at or do you not temp, forgive me if you have already told me i am blonde!!brain like shit since having Lilly-Maye lol. lets see if we can make head nor tail of this whole situation,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> Thank you. Much appreciated!
> 
> Do you need any extra information? x

hey hun,
just yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address, pm me with them if you prefer not to post personal info.xxxx


----------



## crossroads

hedgewitch said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. Much appreciated!
> 
> Do you need any extra information? x
> 
> hey hun,
> just yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address, pm me with them if you prefer not to post personal info.xxxxClick to expand...

Hope I've sent you the correct details :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> Kelly sweetie, i know its bloody awful being in limbo.
> so are your cycles usually 28days or longer/shorter, i presume that they are roughly 28days. ok so has this ever happened before? are you on any meds or soy or anything?
> post the pic or if you want to send it to me i will give you my mobile number as it would help to see it. i see you gave yourself line eye lol, i am terrible for that he he.
> do you have a chart that i can take a look at or do you not temp, forgive me if you have already told me i am blonde!!brain like shit since having Lilly-Maye lol. lets see if we can make head nor tail of this whole situation,xxx

Yeah I'd say they are usually about 28 days (sometimes it could be 29/30 days) so yeah roughly 28 days. 
Nope, I've never been this late before. 
The only thing I am taking is folic acid (have been for about 4 months now) and apart from that I'm not on any other medication except for my asthma inhalers, but that doesn't count, haha.
No I don't have a chart yet, I'm only using the calendar thingy on FF ..the chart confuses me. I've not started temping yet either.
I can send it to you if you'd like, but as I took it on my phone it's not very clear ..but it's clearer to see on the computer.
Either way I'm gonna test again tomorrow or Wednesday xxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> it's got so cold here, it feels like it could snow brrrr!!!
> 
> was reading about this guy ken ring from new zealand (predict the weather)
> he recons we will have snow end off November, a wet christmas, snow end of Jan And Feb, first two weeks of April..
> 
> 
> think im going to make a hot chocolate :coffee: with a marshmallow on it,
> 
> as they say nice on the lips bad on the hips :laugh2:
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds yummy, bugger the hips!!xxxClick to expand...


ha ha it was delish yummy prefect for this cold weather,

oh yes im on cd 16 now


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Yeah I'd say they are usually about 28 days (sometimes it could be 29/30 days) so yeah roughly 28 days.
> Nope, I've never been this late before.
> The only thing I am taking is folic acid (have been for about 4 months now) and apart from that I'm not on any other medication except for my asthma inhalers, but that doesn't count, haha.
> No I don't have a chart yet, I'm only using the calendar thingy on FF ..the chart confuses me. I've not started temping yet either.
> I can send it to you if you'd like, but as I took it on my phone it's not very clear ..but it's clearer to see on the computer.
> Either way I'm gonna test again tomorrow or Wednesday xxx

ok hun post it on here so we can see,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> Hope I've sent you the correct details :hugs:

i shall check now hunny,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well this is it, I've had a couple of people say it looks positive but I still don't believe it, haha. I'm gonna re-test and see my GP also next week ..but I'm a stubborn person, I the kinda person who wont believe it until I've taken a good few tests and seen my doctor, lol

https://i37.tinypic.com/ra0rpt.png


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well this is it, I've had a couple of people say it looks positive but I still don't believe it, haha. I'm gonna re-test and see my GP also next week ..but I'm a stubborn person, I the kinda person who wont believe it until I've taken a good few tests and seen my doctor, lol
> 
> https://i37.tinypic.com/ra0rpt.png

what test is it and that so looks like a bfp!!!xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
sorry i've not posted for a few days, i've been reading the posts but i've had a rough couple of days and couldn't concentrate enough to reply to posts, if that makes sense? congrats on the bfp's and i hope little Aurora gets on ok and is ok, hope everyone else is ok x
Sam i've not done my part of the spell yet, the witch has just left, is it ok if i do it 2moro onwards? x


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Well this is it, I've had a couple of people say it looks positive but I still don't believe it, haha. I'm gonna re-test and see my GP also next week ..but I'm a stubborn person, I the kinda person who wont believe it until I've taken a good few tests and seen my doctor, lol
> 
> https://i37.tinypic.com/ra0rpt.png
> 
> what test is it and that so looks like a bfp!!!xxxClick to expand...

It's a Boots own brand one ..and I knew you were gonna say that, lol ..Like I said I'm still not gonna believe it until I've tried with a proper one. I may buy a Clearblue tomorrow and see what that says.


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> It's a Boots own brand one ..and I knew you were gonna say that, lol ..Like I said I'm still not gonna believe it until I've tried with a proper one. I may buy a Clearblue tomorrow and see what that says.

wish i could bring you one now lol, but yes i would say thats most definately a bfp, WHOOP WHOOP!!!!xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> It's a Boots own brand one ..and I knew you were gonna say that, lol ..Like I said I'm still not gonna believe it until I've tried with a proper one. I may buy a Clearblue tomorrow and see what that says.
> 
> wish i could bring you one now lol, but yes i would say thats most definately a bfp, WHOOP WHOOP!!!!xxxClick to expand...

I've gotta wait until tomorrow or Wednesday because I can't get into town to buy one, gr ...well we'll soon see, haha :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> sorry i've not posted for a few days, i've been reading the posts but i've had a rough couple of days and couldn't concentrate enough to reply to posts, if that makes sense? congrats on the bfp's and i hope little Aurora gets on ok and is ok, hope everyone else is ok x
> Sam i've not done my part of the spell yet, the witch has just left, is it ok if i do it 2moro onwards? x

Hi Bernie
sorry you're feeling shitty, if there's anything i can do just let me know, i always have a spare ear,xxx
yes thats fine with regards to the spell, enjoy hunny,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> I've gotta wait until tomorrow or Wednesday because I can't get into town to buy one, gr ...well we'll soon see, haha :happydance:

now see i wouldn't be able to contain myself that long, go 24hour tesco or asda!!! now!!!i demand it!!!!i need to know!!!today!!!xxx


----------



## Eoz

Hey you amazing lady xxxxx How are you.Looks like you are doing well and wow 3 :bfp: on here already.Keep up the good work hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> Hope I've sent you the correct details :hugs:

hey sweet
got all your details, so i shall cast for you tonight,xxx


----------



## katzone

Hello, can I join?

I am on CD32, 13DPO and have started spotting so AF should be here tomorrow now.
This will be my 3rd cycle trying to concieve. With such a high success rate so far I am very intrigued about fertility spells! :flower:


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I've gotta wait until tomorrow or Wednesday because I can't get into town to buy one, gr ...well we'll soon see, haha :happydance:
> 
> now see i wouldn't be able to contain myself that long, go 24hour tesco or asda!!! now!!!i demand it!!!!i need to know!!!today!!!xxxClick to expand...

I can't I don't drive and neither does my OH atm and if I walk it will take me about an hour to get to Asda and about 2 hours to walk to Tesco, lol ..I'm going into town sometime this week so I can go into Superdrug or Boots and buy some ..so it's more of the waiting game now, lol.


----------



## hedgewitch

Eoz said:


> Hey you amazing lady xxxxx How are you.Looks like you are doing well and wow 3 :bfp: on here already.Keep up the good work hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

hey hunny, how are you? haven't seen you in forever. hope you and family are all well. in total got 13bfp's on here from two castings so doing really well, but the real magick is in the girls, they're great on here,
so what you been up to?
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> I can't I don't drive and neither does my OH atm and if I walk it will take me about an hour to get to Asda and about 2 hours to walk to Tesco, lol ..I'm going into town sometime this week so I can go into Superdrug or Boots and buy some ..so it's more of the waiting game now, lol.

WALK!!!! lol,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I can't I don't drive and neither does my OH atm and if I walk it will take me about an hour to get to Asda and about 2 hours to walk to Tesco, lol ..I'm going into town sometime this week so I can go into Superdrug or Boots and buy some ..so it's more of the waiting game now, lol.
> 
> WALK!!!! lol,xxxClick to expand...

I'm too lazy to walk, lol. It's freezing outside and dark and I wouldn't go alone and OH wont be home for another hour either and he wont wanna walk with me ..you'll have to wait :rofl: You're more impatient than me, haha.


----------



## hedgewitch

katzone said:


> Hello, can I join?
> 
> I am on CD32, 13DPO and have started spotting so AF should be here tomorrow now.
> This will be my 3rd cycle trying to concieve. With such a high success rate so far I am very intrigued about fertility spells! :flower:

Merry Meet Katzone
welcome to the group, yes we have had 13 bfp's on here now from 2 castings so we're doing really well and it would be a pleasure to be able to help you, pm me your details, yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address that i can send you your part of the ritual to after i have cast. i am doing a casting tonight at midnight so if you get your details to me by 11pm i will include you in that casting.
lovely to have you here
Brightest Blessings
Sam
xxx


----------



## katzone

Oh wow, thanks! I'll pm you now... just reading through some of the thread, so many pages! lol! Difficult to catch up with it all!


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> I'm too lazy to walk, lol. It's freezing outside and dark and I wouldn't go alone and OH wont be home for another hour either and he wont wanna walk with me ..you'll have to wait :rofl: You're more impatient than me, haha.

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_5.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_52.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_5.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all finished work early its freeezing


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> sorry i've not posted for a few days, i've been reading the posts but i've had a rough couple of days and couldn't concentrate enough to reply to posts, if that makes sense? congrats on the bfp's and i hope little Aurora gets on ok and is ok, hope everyone else is ok x
> Sam i've not done my part of the spell yet, the witch has just left, is it ok if i do it 2moro onwards? x
> 
> Hi Bernie
> sorry you're feeling shitty, if there's anything i can do just let me know, i always have a spare ear,xxx
> yes thats fine with regards to the spell, enjoy hunny,xxxClick to expand...

Thanks, but it would be a long post lol x


----------



## Csunshine013

Merry Meet ladies!

congratulations Magic! So wonderful!!!:happydance::happydance:

Sam just wanted to let you know that I was thinking about you on Halloween! I am very glad that your reading gave you good direction. Hope this new year brings peace and happiness to you and your family!

xobutterfly so sorry your body is playing tricks on you maybe you could get a appt with Dr. Hopefully you can get it sorted out, but tbh I would think that your spot after sex was implatation and if you wait a few days you might test again. fxd for you!

afm spent the weekend with DD and her little friend and they trick or treated and had a blast! Nothing new to report here.

I would appreciate a sticky bean casting please.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening all finished work early its freeezing

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gifHi Lindsey, how was your day? work ok? yes it is bloody cold isn't it,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Thanks, but it would be a long post lol x

well if you feel like writing it i feel like reading it,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all finished work early its freeezing
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gifHi Lindsey, how was your day? work ok? yes it is bloody cold isn't it,xxxClick to expand...

work was good was with kids age 2-5 i love it:cloud9: home and in my nice warm jum jams now hehe how are you sam?


----------



## katzone

Just realised I jumped in here without really introducing myself to any of you ladies! :dohh:

I'm Kat (short for Katrina), I am 22 and I have a son who has just turned 4.
I am now just starting my 3rd cycle TTC after being on BCP.
Hope everyone is well and had a good Halloween? :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Merry Meet ladies!
> 
> congratulations Magic! So wonderful!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sam just wanted to let you know that I was thinking about you on Halloween! I am very glad that your reading gave you good direction. Hope this new year brings peace and happiness to you and your family!
> 
> xobutterfly so sorry your body is playing tricks on you maybe you could get a appt with Dr. Hopefully you can get it sorted out, but tbh I would think that your spot after sex was implatation and if you wait a few days you might test again. fxd for you!
> 
> afm spent the weekend with DD and her little friend and they trick or treated and had a blast! Nothing new to report here.
> 
> I would appreciate a sticky bean casting please.

Merry Meet Vickie,
glad you had a nice quiet Samhain weekend and its lovely you were thinking of me, and yes i do hope the new year brings some happiness, we could do with some. i will of course do a casting for you tonight. strongest moon tonight and just waiting for it to begin its ascent as we speak,
hope you are well sweet,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam could you do another casting for me please hun just to give it a ikkle nudgelol


----------



## snowdrops

Gosh hope this doesnt sound silly,

But i think my daughter has 6 sense, she been talking about her brother alot lately an older one and a younger one, and some times her sister which they come to visit her. 
which i think they are my little angles growing up

But the thing which got me and my other half, about our other grandad and nanny, the other grandad his name is Shamus (True) but was never know to be called that but john, which is my OH grandad he died 7 years.

And my other nanny called Annie looked at her and thought that name sounds familiar had a look at the family tree it's my great grandmother name 
i found this really wonderful, 

just had to share this with yers..


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all finished work early its freeezing
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gifHi Lindsey, how was your day? work ok? yes it is bloody cold isn't it,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> work was good was with kids age 2-5 i love it:cloud9: home and in my nice warm jum jams now hehe how are you sam?Click to expand...

aww sounds lovely, they can be so cute at that age can't they, also little buggers when they want to be too lol.
i'm not too bad thanks, raining here again and freezing too. we had ice last night so goodness knows what the roads will be like tomorrow. got my counselling in the morning, dreading it to be honest. Matt coming in tomorrow too so we can talk about how Lilly-Maye dying has affected us, well where do we start.....?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam could you do another casting for me please hun just to give it a ikkle nudgelol

goes without saying sweet,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam could you do another casting for me please hun just to give it a ikkle nudgelol
> 
> goes without saying sweet,xxxClick to expand...

thank you:flower: ive got to get a new stone i think i may of accidently binned mine today when doing the clear out of my room:cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Gosh hope this doesnt sound silly,
> 
> But i think my daughter has 6 sense, she been talking about her brother alot lately an older one and a younger one, and some times her sister which they come to visit her.
> which i think they are my little angles growing up
> 
> But the thing which got me and my other half, about our other grandad and nanny, the other grandad his name is Shamus (True) but was never know to be called that but john, which is my OH grandad he died 7 years.
> 
> And my other nanny called Annie looked at her and thought that name sounds familiar had a look at the family tree it's my great grandmother name
> i found this really wonderful,
> 
> just had to share this with yers..

kids are still in tune with spirits as they can see them or feel them, most imaginary friends are believed to be relatives that have passed on that children can see.
unfortuanately as we grow up the part of the brain that allows us to see and communicate with spirits becomes dormant and so they begin to lose sight,
it is a shame but some people do manage to keep that part of the brain active, we call these people psychic.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> thank you:flower: ive got to get a new stone i think i may of accidently binned mine today when doing the clear out of my room:cry:

well tonight and the next three nights are a really good time to charge the stone, especially as it is full moon and the most potent, put it in the moonlight overnight and it will be cleansed and charged by morning, thats a shame but it will return to you if you have just misplaced it, xxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey All

Sorry its taken so long for me to come on and thank you for my spell. Its been so hectic! Unfortuently i couldnt open the attachment???? 

Hope all is well

xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> thank you:flower: ive got to get a new stone i think i may of accidently binned mine today when doing the clear out of my room:cry:
> 
> well tonight and the next three nights are a really good time to charge the stone, especially as it is full moon and the most potent, put it in the moonlight overnight and it will be cleansed and charged by morning, thats a shame but it will return to you if you have just misplaced it, xxxClick to expand...

it just did :wacko: was in my pj pocket:wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> it just did :wacko: was in my pj pocket:wacko:

there you go, its amazing what a "return a lost item" spell can do don't you think,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_12.gifxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sorry its taken so long for me to come on and thank you for my spell. Its been so hectic! Unfortuently i couldnt open the attachment????
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> xxxxxxx

i shall send it again hun but paste it into email,xxx


done for you, check your inbox,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> it just did :wacko: was in my pj pocket:wacko:
> 
> there you go, its amazing what a "return a lost item" spell can do don't you think,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_12.gifxxxxClick to expand...

:thumbup: i was wondering where tit was all day and poof its in my pocket


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

hedgewitch said:


> Kayleigh Lou said:
> 
> 
> Hey All
> 
> Sorry its taken so long for me to come on and thank you for my spell. Its been so hectic! Unfortuently i couldnt open the attachment????
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> i shall send it again hun but paste it into email,xxxClick to expand...

That would be fantastic 

Thank you xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Kayleigh Lou said:


> That would be fantastic
> 
> Thank you xx

done already hun,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Thanks hun, I was thinking of fibbing actually. Do you think the goddess will forgive me for fibbing. It's just that she really wants me to see this kitten so I'm not sure how long I will get away with fibbing. At least it will get me out of it this week though and give me chance to think about what I'm going to tell her or how to get out of it in the future. Thanks Sam x x

yes she will forgive you lol, at the end of the day you need to do whats best for you,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

I just love this thread!!! I am so glad you all share your stories I love them all! 

Hope your all having a wonderful day!

Glad you got your stone back. LOL Amazed it showed after asking for help. 

Sam thanks for casting again for me!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Just thought I would share our festivities. LOL



DD is Tweety Bird and her friend is purple witch. LOL Love the fun of children!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!](*,)](*,)


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> And now I'm off to watch the third one, prizoner of azkaban. Speak to you all later. x x Be good. x x

enjoy hun, just had cheesy mash with cabbage and pork and leek sausages......all together!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!](*,)](*,)

whats wrong hun?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!](*,)](*,)
> 
> whats wrong hun?xxxClick to expand...

flippin dj just decided to up his price now have to find 400 instead of the 25 he quoted us:growlmad:


----------



## Csunshine013

Linds it will all work out. I know it seems like it wont now but have faith. I think I hit my head against the wall several times planning our wedding and it all turned out great!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> flippin dj just decided to up his price now have to find 400 instead of the 25 he quoted us:growlmad:

Gordon Bennet really? what an arse!!xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> flippin dj just decided to up his price now have to find 400 instead of the 25 he quoted us:growlmad:
> 
> Gordon Bennet really? what an arse!!xxxClick to expand...

yeh when we were trying to save money by asking him to take the uplighters off the quote instead hes put it up saying they were a package


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi Lindsey,

The quote for £400 for a mobile Disco is based on myself being with you from the morning as per previous conversations, supplying background music during the day. If you just need a disco for the evening standard prices from around 19.00 to 12.00 would be £300. These prices cover hire of disco equipment and my services.

Thanks
Kane



ABOPUVE IS THE EMAIL HE SENT ME CHEEKY FLUCKER


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> Hi Lindsey,
> 
> The quote for £400 for a mobile Disco is based on myself being with you from the morning as per previous conversations, supplying background music during the day. If you just need a disco for the evening standard prices from around 19.00 to 12.00 would be £300. These prices cover hire of disco equipment and my services.
> 
> Thanks
> Kane
> 
> 
> 
> ABOPUVE IS THE EMAIL HE SENT ME CHEEKY FLUCKER

aww hunny i'm sorry, what you gonna do? i don't even know what to suggest,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lindsey,
> 
> The quote for £400 for a mobile Disco is based on myself being with you from the morning as per previous conversations, supplying background music during the day. If you just need a disco for the evening standard prices from around 19.00 to 12.00 would be £300. These prices cover hire of disco equipment and my services.
> 
> Thanks
> Kane
> 
> 
> 
> ABOPUVE IS THE EMAIL HE SENT ME CHEEKY FLUCKER
> 
> aww hunny i'm sorry, what you gonna do? i don't even know what to suggest,xxxClick to expand...

eitler look elsewhere and loose our deposit or try find the oney from somewhere


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hinny :hugs:

tinybutterfly, that boots test was a damn bfp if ever i saw one!! congrats babes

im in from work, lying in a warm bath chiling out while oh watches cartoons!!

i-phone launches with us in just a few days so work is pretty hectic!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

MissyMojo said:


> aww hinny :hugs:
> 
> tinybutterfly, that boots test was a damn bfp if ever i saw one!! congrats babes
> 
> im in from work, lying in a warm bath chiling out while oh watches cartoons!!
> 
> i-phone launches with us in just a few days so work is pretty hectic!!

Are you talking about the Boots test I posted? If so I'm xoButterfly25 not tinybutterfly :winkwink: ..and I still don't believe it myself haha. I gotta wait until I can get a better test before I can test again.


----------



## MissyMojo

sorry babes, tired brain in gear tonight, 

when i got my bfp it was with a boots test and looked just like that

check out my journal page 12/13


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> aww hinny :hugs:
> 
> tinybutterfly, that boots test was a damn bfp if ever i saw one!! congrats babes
> 
> im in from work, lying in a warm bath chiling out while oh watches cartoons!!
> 
> i-phone launches with us in just a few days so work is pretty hectic!!

hey missy
i agree with that comment about butterflys bfp, how was work hun?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> aww hinny :hugs:
> 
> tinybutterfly, that boots test was a damn bfp if ever i saw one!! congrats babes
> 
> im in from work, lying in a warm bath chiling out while oh watches cartoons!!
> 
> i-phone launches with us in just a few days so work is pretty hectic!!
> 
> Are you talking about the Boots test I posted? If so I'm xoButterfly25 not tinybutterfly :winkwink: ..and I still don't believe it myself haha. I gotta wait until I can get a better test before I can test again.Click to expand...

that was so a bfp a line is a line no matter what the test your prego!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

work was crackers, we're launching the i-phone soon so work is really busy, but hopefully means some decent money coming in, got some overtime tomoro :( joys! hahhaa

hubby treat me to a chinese for tea :D think we might get another nights sexing in tonight xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> that was so a bfp a line is a line no matter what the test your prego!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i agree!! yey bfp, xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> work was crackers, we're launching the i-phone soon so work is really busy, but hopefully means some decent money coming in, got some overtime tomoro :( joys! hahhaa
> 
> hubby treat me to a chinese for tea :D think we might get another nights sexing in tonight xx

mmmmmmmmm chinkie i want one havent had one for time!


----------



## xoButterfly25

MissyMojo said:


> sorry babes, tired brain in gear tonight,
> 
> when i got my bfp it was with a boots test and looked just like that
> 
> check out my journal page 12/13

It's okay hun, lol.
..and wow yeah that does look the same as mine then. Okay I'm officially scared now, lmao. :rofl:



lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> aww hinny :hugs:
> 
> tinybutterfly, that boots test was a damn bfp if ever i saw one!! congrats babes
> 
> im in from work, lying in a warm bath chiling out while oh watches cartoons!!
> 
> i-phone launches with us in just a few days so work is pretty hectic!!
> 
> Are you talking about the Boots test I posted? If so I'm xoButterfly25 not tinybutterfly :winkwink: ..and I still don't believe it myself haha. I gotta wait until I can get a better test before I can test again.Click to expand...
> 
> that was so a bfp a line is a line no matter what the test your prego!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Well we'll soon see when I get into town sometime this week. I'm gonna buy a Clearblue Digital test so we'll know for sure then :D


----------



## MissyMojo

hey butterfly, just to show you hunni

this was a boots test taken in the afternoon xxx
 



Attached Files:







my old bfp.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i440.photobucket.com/albums/qq123/KoolGrammy/Greetings/baby-congrats.jpg butterfly


----------



## xoButterfly25

Thanks, but don't congratulate me yet, lol.
I'm not convinced with it myself. I'll find out for sure when I've done more tests and see what they say, haha.


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you darling, PMA PMA PMA!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 lol that test looked so strong there is no way on earth you will get a NOT PREGNANt on a cbd lol


----------



## xoButterfly25

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 lol that test looked so strong there is no way on earth you will get a NOT PREGNANt on a cbd lol

I bet I bloody will. I don't have any PMA at all, lol.


----------



## katzone

Did you cast for me last night sam?
I went to bed at 11pm but took ages to get to sleep then when I did I had a really vivid dream that I could still remember when I woke, normally I don't dream or if I do I certainly don't remember them!! Would be weird if it coincided with the casting. The first part of the dream I had damaged teeth, really painful and I was trying to brush them the second part was myself, DH and DS we were getting on buses but I got on one and DH and DS got on another heading in a different direction. I'm off to look up dream meanings now, my grandmother used to have a book and look up dream meanings for people :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies, 

Hope everyone has a lovely day, Im off to a mad mad day!!! 

catch up with you guys in 14 hours , please dont chatter more than 12 pages or i really wont be able to keep up :rofl: 

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it would be a long post lol x
> 
> well if you feel like writing it i feel like reading it,xxxClick to expand...

Well here goes, don't say i didn't warn you lol!
I'll start at the beginning so you have a better picture, My hubby was upto yesterday in the Royal Air Force, he was in 12 years. I n Feb 2008 he became ill, first he got pneumonia which he never really got over and then loads of other symptoms (too many to put), anyway he's had god knows how many tests from scans to x-rays to really indepth blood work and the docs are struggling to give him a dignosis, he's seen about 4 or 5 different specialists eg lungs, heart, nuero and we've got one small diagnosis for his lungs and we've been told there's something wrong with his immune system but as yet no other diagnosis for all the other problems. He has been on sick from the RAF since the pneumonia and we were told he would be medically discharged with a medical pension etc we were told once he'd been off sick 6 months the ball would start rolling fot this to happen, after 6 months nothing happened so we asked about this and also mention that his time in the RAF ended in August 2009, when his original 9 years was up he signed on for another 3 years and had intended to do this again but obviously with him been ill this wasn't possible, we were told not to worry he would be medically discharged before his time ended and we would be ok financially (his medical pension would have been about 3/4 his wage), anyway we came round to this Feb he'd been off a full year now and his appointment finally came thru for his med board and we were told as he had less than 6 months remaining in the RAF it was no longer possible for them to do the medical discharge where he got a pension, he would have to have a medical discharge without a medical pension (he would get his normal armed forces pension at 65), we were also told they couldn't officially medically discharge him till his time was up and were told his leaving date was the 3rd of August and to expect a appt round about then to formally discharge him. He has been on full pay since becoming ill and we were told he would be on full pay till he was discharged. At the beginning of August we got a date for his hearing and it was the 1st of Sept, we were told to expect his time in the RAF to end a few days after the hearing, he had to go somewhere down south for this so someone from his work picked him up first thing and late on that night he arrived home, he was told at the hearing that the paperwork took time and to expect it to be about 6 months, it would def be the beginning of next year when he finally left. If he was leaving the airforce as a normal healthy person coming to the end of his service he would get a final bonus in his final pay, this would be 2-3 grand and is supposed to help you out finacially till you get a job, find somewhere to live etc, Hubby is still entitled to this but we had to wait till he left properly, also we were told he was owed holiday since Feb 08 and travel expenses to and from the RAF doc's (he had to go to them 1-2 times a month), anyway he was paid his normal wage on Friday like any other month and then yesterday 2 envelopes came from a armed forces organisation (not the RAF itself) he opened the first one and it was a letter saying that they had been informed that he was been discharged and they needed to make a appt with us to discuss what happens next etc this was dated the 29th Oct, he then opened the 2nd envelope from the same place and it was his p45, with a attached letter saying you will be leaving the RAF shortly your leaving date is 31st Oct 2009, this letter was dated on the 23rd of Oct so before the other letter, obviously the postal strikes played their part in this but the letter dated the 29th was a bit late been sent considering his p45 was posted 6 days before. What has upset us both is we got no phone call or letter from the RAF warning us this was coming, its nice to know you give your country 12 years and go to some pretty dangerous situations and thats the thanks you get. Obviously we checked the bank yesterday thinking well the money he is owed should be there, but of course it wasn't, he then spent all afternoon trying to ring his big boss and the only person that would be able to give him any info and couldn't get in touch with him, we are left wondering what the hell is going on, i have rung the benefits people to apply for benefits as i only work 16 hours and if no more money comes from the RAF we are stuffed, what upsets me is if some money does come the benefit people will expect us to live off that till its all gone and i might sound selfish here but if he left as a normal bloke and was able to get a job that money would have paid off some debts, decorated the house and made sure we had a nice xmas i don't see why after all that those years his money should have to buy our food, gas, electric etc i know we are lucky he has had a wage upto now and i am grateful for that. Anyway we may never see the money. So thats my hubby's story. AFM i have a crap job my boss is a bully and i've had time off work in the past because of it, i keep looking for other jobs but so far no look, on Saturday he was horrible to me (long story) and now i can't face work but i was asked on saturday by my supervisor whether i would be at work on Monday (yesterday) and i said yes why and she said just checking cause you normally phone in sick after having a bad day, how dare the bitch say that i've been off twice with stress and its our boss that causes a lot of it, obviously hubby's situation doesn't help either. Anyway i really didn't want to go to work yesterday after Saturday and then getting those 2 letters and by the time i was due to set of i was close to having a panic attack so i talked hubby into ringing me at work half an hour after i got there to say one of the kids was ill and i had to come home, i feel awful for doing it and hope i haven't tempted fate but i couldn't face it, i now have 2 days off and am not back till Thurs.
I'm starting to wonder if we should continue ttc, when we started 11 months ago obviously we knew Allan was ill but back then we thought he was getting a medical pension so we wouldn't have to rely on benefits, the reason we started ttc in the first place was because we had always wanted one more life just got in the way before then but when Allan became ill and we didn't know what was wrong we started to wonder if we'd left it too late and tbh i'm starting to think whatever is wrong with him might be whats causing me to not get pregnant but he's too scared to ask the doctors. 
Anyway i've bored you enough sorry, i did warn youm it was long, i'm supposed to be catching the bus to my friends but i've just missed it and as i missed the 9 o clock one too (school run delayed me) i better ring a taxi, i'll be back on later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all ive just got up lol lazy me


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning ladies,

WOW!!!! at all the new members....welcome to you all and so glad that your here with us...and congratulations to the ladies on here that have gotten their BFPs' and you know what else that is sooooo exciting is that Sam has ONLY casted for ladies on this forum since sept/oct and there is what already I think she said 13 ladies pregnant...woohoo!!!!!! that is awesome.....

Well I hate to say it but I have to head to work this morning ....I don't want to go at all today...I am having pains in both ovaries that have been going since this past weekend...wow!!!! I will be checking back in during my lunch break today and trying to catch up on the pages that I have missed on here and also ladies we have another website and message board if you want to join us there also we will have both this message board and the other one so that way members from BabyandBump will be able to find us...

Ok have to go hope you all have a great day today...sam sending you a big hug your way for your appointment today hope it goes well hun...love ya...:hugs:

The other website incase some of you haven't seen it yet is ...
https://hedgewitchspells.webs.com/


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Well here goes, don't say i didn't warn you lol!
> I'll start at the beginning so you have a better picture, My hubby was upto yesterday in the Royal Air Force, he was in 12 years. I n Feb 2008 he became ill, first he got pneumonia which he never really got over and then loads of other symptoms (too many to put), anyway he's had god knows how many tests from scans to x-rays to really indepth blood work and the docs are struggling to give him a dignosis, he's seen about 4 or 5 different specialists eg lungs, heart, nuero and we've got one small diagnosis for his lungs and we've been told there's something wrong with his immune system but as yet no other diagnosis for all the other problems. He has been on sick from the RAF since the pneumonia and we were told he would be medically discharged with a medical pension etc we were told once he'd been off sick 6 months the ball would start rolling fot this to happen, after 6 months nothing happened so we asked about this and also mention that his time in the RAF ended in August 2009, when his original 9 years was up he signed on for another 3 years and had intended to do this again but obviously with him been ill this wasn't possible, we were told not to worry he would be medically discharged before his time ended and we would be ok financially (his medical pension would have been about 3/4 his wage), anyway we came round to this Feb he'd been off a full year now and his appointment finally came thru for his med board and we were told as he had less than 6 months remaining in the RAF it was no longer possible for them to do the medical discharge where he got a pension, he would have to have a medical discharge without a medical pension (he would get his normal armed forces pension at 65), we were also told they couldn't officially medically discharge him till his time was up and were told his leaving date was the 3rd of August and to expect a appt round about then to formally discharge him. He has been on full pay since becoming ill and we were told he would be on full pay till he was discharged. At the beginning of August we got a date for his hearing and it was the 1st of Sept, we were told to expect his time in the RAF to end a few days after the hearing, he had to go somewhere down south for this so someone from his work picked him up first thing and late on that night he arrived home, he was told at the hearing that the paperwork took time and to expect it to be about 6 months, it would def be the beginning of next year when he finally left. If he was leaving the airforce as a normal healthy person coming to the end of his service he would get a final bonus in his final pay, this would be 2-3 grand and is supposed to help you out finacially till you get a job, find somewhere to live etc, Hubby is still entitled to this but we had to wait till he left properly, also we were told he was owed holiday since Feb 08 and travel expenses to and from the RAF doc's (he had to go to them 1-2 times a month), anyway he was paid his normal wage on Friday like any other month and then yesterday 2 envelopes came from a armed forces organisation (not the RAF itself) he opened the first one and it was a letter saying that they had been informed that he was been discharged and they needed to make a appt with us to discuss what happens next etc this was dated the 29th Oct, he then opened the 2nd envelope from the same place and it was his p45, with a attached letter saying you will be leaving the RAF shortly your leaving date is 31st Oct 2009, this letter was dated on the 23rd of Oct so before the other letter, obviously the postal strikes played their part in this but the letter dated the 29th was a bit late been sent considering his p45 was posted 6 days before. What has upset us both is we got no phone call or letter from the RAF warning us this was coming, its nice to know you give your country 12 years and go to some pretty dangerous situations and thats the thanks you get. Obviously we checked the bank yesterday thinking well the money he is owed should be there, but of course it wasn't, he then spent all afternoon trying to ring his big boss and the only person that would be able to give him any info and couldn't get in touch with him, we are left wondering what the hell is going on, i have rung the benefits people to apply for benefits as i only work 16 hours and if no more money comes from the RAF we are stuffed, what upsets me is if some money does come the benefit people will expect us to live off that till its all gone and i might sound selfish here but if he left as a normal bloke and was able to get a job that money would have paid off some debts, decorated the house and made sure we had a nice xmas i don't see why after all that those years his money should have to buy our food, gas, electric etc i know we are lucky he has had a wage upto now and i am grateful for that. Anyway we may never see the money. So thats my hubby's story. AFM i have a crap job my boss is a bully and i've had time off work in the past because of it, i keep looking for other jobs but so far no look, on Saturday he was horrible to me (long story) and now i can't face work but i was asked on saturday by my supervisor whether i would be at work on Monday (yesterday) and i said yes why and she said just checking cause you normally phone in sick after having a bad day, how dare the bitch say that i've been off twice with stress and its our boss that causes a lot of it, obviously hubby's situation doesn't help either. Anyway i really didn't want to go to work yesterday after Saturday and then getting those 2 letters and by the time i was due to set of i was close to having a panic attack so i talked hubby into ringing me at work half an hour after i got there to say one of the kids was ill and i had to come home, i feel awful for doing it and hope i haven't tempted fate but i couldn't face it, i now have 2 days off and am not back till Thurs.
> I'm starting to wonder if we should continue ttc, when we started 11 months ago obviously we knew Allan was ill but back then we thought he was getting a medical pension so we wouldn't have to rely on benefits, the reason we started ttc in the first place was because we had always wanted one more life just got in the way before then but when Allan became ill and we didn't know what was wrong we started to wonder if we'd left it too late and tbh i'm starting to think whatever is wrong with him might be whats causing me to not get pregnant but he's too scared to ask the doctors.
> Anyway i've bored you enough sorry, i did warn youm it was long, i'm supposed to be catching the bus to my friends but i've just missed it and as i missed the 9 o clock one too (school run delayed me) i better ring a taxi, i'll be back on later x

oh Bernie hun i am so sorry but let me say this, you are being shafted big time!!! my hubby is livid, hope you didn't mind me telling him, he is an army boy at heart and always wanted to sign up but due to us meeting and him becoming a daddy overnight(3 kids from previous relationship) never did but he has many friends in the forces and even he says this is so wrong what they are doing to you.
can you get a solicitor involved or do they have liason officer to work on your behalf to get what he is entitled to, the man has served his country and should be rewarded for his service and bravery and we just can't believe they can do this.
have you looked on the net for groups for ex raf support groups as they will act on your behalf.
my cousin is a fighter pilot in the raf in afgan and he is quite high up in his ranking, i wonder if he may be able to help at all? i shall ask him or my auntie as she has alot to do with him as he stays there when on leave,
as for him being poorly, i can't understand why he has not been diagnosed, i thought the medical care provided by the RAF was good, i also have auto immune disease, Graves and the onset of MS and know i will be very poorly in the future but i am on medication. the Graves disease is what killed 17 of my 18 angels, my body saw the baby as a disease and subsequently my antibodies killed them all between 8-12 weeks. i do know that meds given to a male can affect sperm quality quantity and morphology as we have had lots of docs looking at us. is your hubby on meds? if so this could be why you are having trouble, if that is the case they will change them if asked.
as for a baby, i would still try, please don't think me reckless when i say that but you will manage, i don't know how old you are but you have to look at that too. you say hubby is poorly and i myself know my faculties will be very impaired by the time i reach 40 due to the Graves and most certainly by the MS and so i keep trying, i want to enjoy my child before i can't if that makes sense and maybe thats the case with hubby too?
i know at the min you probably think you have no strength to fight but i think you have to, i think you need to fight for what you are entitled to and i will help anyway i can. after losing all our angels then getting pregnant with Lilly-Maye after such a long journey and fight to have her and then her passing away, having to have her cremated etc i didn't think i had any strength left to fight but i have found the strength and i will fight the hospital involved and i believe that you must search within yourself to raise the strength required as i have.
i am just so sorry you and your hubby are being treated this way i truly am, its disgusting.xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woop just got a call from my agency ihave another 2 full days of work tomoz and thrusday:cloud9: i loveee being around the kids


----------



## hedgewitch

katzone said:


> Did you cast for me last night sam?
> I went to bed at 11pm but took ages to get to sleep then when I did I had a really vivid dream that I could still remember when I woke, normally I don't dream or if I do I certainly don't remember them!! Would be weird if it coincided with the casting. The first part of the dream I had damaged teeth, really painful and I was trying to brush them the second part was myself, DH and DS we were getting on buses but I got on one and DH and DS got on another heading in a different direction. I'm off to look up dream meanings now, my grandmother used to have a book and look up dream meanings for people :)

hey hun,
well let me know what you come up with, i have my opinion but will keep it to myself until you come back and tell me.
yes i did castings last night and i will be sending out your emails soon, i have had a rough morning and only 2 hours sleep again so please bear with me, i am in grief counselling for the death of my daughter in July but i promise i will send them today,
hope you are well sweet and have a good day,xxx



MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, Im off to a mad mad day!!!
> 
> catch up with you guys in 14 hours , please dont chatter more than 12 pages or i really wont be able to keep up :rofl:
> 
> :hug: :hugs:

lol, now come on mojo, you know we can't stop ourselves from yackering! the pages are getting long though aren't they lol, hate it when i miss a few hours and have to go back over the pages, so much talking, like fishwives lol,
hope you have a good day at work hun, see you later,xxx



Doodar said:


> Morning All!! How are we all today?
> 
> Sam I had a dream last night too. This time it was about stones. I was in a shop and this woman was in there with me, she had a baby in a pushchair and she was standing right close to me almost pushing me into the wall kind of like invading my personal space. Anyway we were talking about the stones, they were hung on the wall and only two types to choose from, Jade or Rose Quartz. The woman was trying to push me into getting the Jade stone and I kept saying no, I am taking the rose quartz because we are trying for a baby and she said it wont do you any good because someone else has touched it. I told her I was going to charge it and remove any energy that had been put into it by other people. She said ok have it your way and she walked off with a Jade stone. I picked up the Rose Quartz, threaded it onto a black necklace and placed it round my neck and that is all I remember apart from the shape of the stone was like a round disk with a hole in the middle. What is the significance of these two stones Sam?


hey sweet, how are you today? 
well jade is an earth stone and also a great fertility stone but is the representation of the God
rose quartz is also a good stone to have and i associate it with the Goddess
the stone you describe with a hole in it reminds me of a stone i wear around my neck all the time, it is called a hag stone, it is for protection and to ward off nightmares, they believed the hag would sit on your chest whilst sleeping and induce nightmares, the farmers used to hang it in their stables to protect horses from the hag who they believed stole the horses and took them for a joy ride, it has a natural hole in the center of it.
the first two are also associated with fertility but i am not sure about the Hag stone, i shall look it up more.
xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all today?

Well I tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: : ...just like I said it would be and I also went to the petrol station and bought a Clearblue and well what do ya know, there were the nasty words "NOT PREGNANT" ..I *KNEW* that other test was a fluke or trick of some kind, gr. I don't know why, but I'm so freaking annoyed at myself for believing that other test and for believing you all when you all said it was a :bfp:. I seriously got my hopes up yesterday and was so happy and my OH seemed really happy too when I mentioned that all of you said that my test looked like a :bfp: I feel so stupid for actually believing I was PG and believing that it could happen to me and stuff.

I just still find it weird that AF has not shown at all yet and if those tests are saying I'm not PG, then why the f*ck wont she just show up to put me out of my misery :sad1:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: : ...just like I said it would be and I also went to the petrol station and bought a Clearblue and well what do ya know, there were the nasty words "NOT PREGNANT" ..I *KNEW* that other test was a fluke or trick of some kind, gr. I don't know why, but I'm so freaking annoyed at myself for believing that other test and for believing you all when you all said it was a :bfp:. I seriously got my hopes up yesterday and was so happy and my OH seemed really happy too when I mentioned that all of you said that my test looked like a :bfp: I feel so stupid for actually believing I was PG and believing that it could happen to me and stuff.
> 
> I just still find it weird that AF has not shown at all yet and if those tests are saying I'm not PG, then why the f*ck wont she just show up to put me out of my misery :sad1:

that is strange id try get to the docs hun


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all ive just got up lol lazy me


good morning deary, how are you today?xxx



frogger3240 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> WOW!!!! at all the new members....welcome to you all and so glad that your here with us...and congratulations to the ladies on here that have gotten their BFPs' and you know what else that is sooooo exciting is that Sam has ONLY casted for ladies on this forum since sept/oct and there is what already I think she said 13 ladies pregnant...woohoo!!!!!! that is awesome.....
> 
> Well I hate to say it but I have to head to work this morning ....I don't want to go at all today...I am having pains in both ovaries that have been going since this past weekend...wow!!!! I will be checking back in during my lunch break today and trying to catch up on the pages that I have missed on here and also ladies we have another website and message board if you want to join us there also we will have both this message board and the other one so that way members from BabyandBump will be able to find us...
> 
> Ok have to go hope you all have a great day today...sam sending you a big hug your way for your appointment today hope it goes well hun...love ya...:hugs:
> 
> The other website incase some of you haven't seen it yet is ...
> https://hedgewitchspells.webs.com/

hey Patty
hope your pains ease off and hope you have a good day. mine gone to shit up to now lol,
xxxx



lindseyanne said:


> woop just got a call from my agency ihave another 2 full days of work tomoz and thrusday:cloud9: i loveee being around the kids

ah wow lindsey thats great news, pleased for you, i know you love the little critters, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: : ...just like I said it would be and I also went to the petrol station and bought a Clearblue and well what do ya know, there were the nasty words "NOT PREGNANT" ..I *KNEW* that other test was a fluke or trick of some kind, gr. I don't know why, but I'm so freaking annoyed at myself for believing that other test and for believing you all when you all said it was a :bfp:. I seriously got my hopes up yesterday and was so happy and my OH seemed really happy too when I mentioned that all of you said that my test looked like a :bfp: I feel so stupid for actually believing I was PG and believing that it could happen to me and stuff.
> 
> I just still find it weird that AF has not shown at all yet and if those tests are saying I'm not PG, then why the f*ck wont she just show up to put me out of my misery :sad1:

aw hun, listen, when i got caught with Lilly-Maye i did a clearblue and a frer and it didn't show up at all. did a cheapie from superdrug and it did, it took another 2 weeks for it to show up on a clearblue,
i am sorry we got your hopes up but that test is a bfp from what i can see and the girls on here agreed with it looking that way. have you made an appointment at the docs? i think you are still in with a good chance hun i really do.xxx

plus when you said you had spotting the other day that could well have been implantation and you ovulated late or twice in one cycle which would infact account for no af and neg pg test boots one could be more sensitive, don't give up yet, i know its frustrating,xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

big tempted drop for me looks like af will be here soon, cos i aint got round to doing spell yet will it be ok if i do it first day of af? :cry: i want a baby


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> big tempted drop for me looks like af will be here soon, cos i aint got round to doing spell yet will it be ok if i do it first day of af? :cry: i want a baby

hey hun, 
sorry af is on the way, yes doing the spell first day of af or bd will be fine as i already did the casting for you. hope you are well today sweet,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon all, not long in from work ... :wacko: some people but i shall rise myself above them.. im only doing relief work when some is sick or on hols.



xoButterfly25 {{hugs}} it's nor over till she shows up.

congrats to op sorry your name gone from my head, been catching up all this reading.


hedgewitch thinking of you hope now able to great help and advice.
i know when i had my mc's i planted roses and a jasmine plant. i know it not the same what you have gone through, but just a thought in honor of Lilly

well did the deed again just an extra bonus just in case i might of ov a bit later
then i thought,
so cd 17 for me and counting 

:happydance:


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: : ...just like I said it would be and I also went to the petrol station and bought a Clearblue and well what do ya know, there were the nasty words "NOT PREGNANT" ..I *KNEW* that other test was a fluke or trick of some kind, gr. I don't know why, but I'm so freaking annoyed at myself for believing that other test and for believing you all when you all said it was a :bfp:. I seriously got my hopes up yesterday and was so happy and my OH seemed really happy too when I mentioned that all of you said that my test looked like a :bfp: I feel so stupid for actually believing I was PG and believing that it could happen to me and stuff.
> 
> I just still find it weird that AF has not shown at all yet and if those tests are saying I'm not PG, then why the f*ck wont she just show up to put me out of my misery :sad1:
> 
> aw hun, listen, when i got caught with Lilly-Maye i did a clearblue and a frer and it didn't show up at all. did a cheapie from superdrug and it did, it took another 2 weeks for it to show up on a clearblue,
> i am sorry we got your hopes up but that test is a bfp from what i can see and the girls on here agreed with it looking that way. have you made an appointment at the docs? i think you are still in with a good chance hun i really do.xxx
> 
> plus when you said you had spotting the other day that could well have been implantation and you ovulated late or twice in one cycle which would infact account for no af and neg pg test boots one could be more sensitive, don't give up yet, i know its frustrating,xxxClick to expand...

Well I'm going to give AF until the end of the week to show her ugly face and if still nothing by then, I will test again at the weekend and then go to the doctors next week if still nothing. I really hate doctors though :wacko: they are never very good with me and will probably just say "oh you're not pregnant, your periods are just messed up because you're overweight" 

I don't even know if I ovulate or not and as I don't temp, so I have no idea if it could have happened twice or happened late and as I only started using FF last month, it proberly hasn't adjusted to me yet either ..but either way I'm gonna give it until the end of the week.

I'm still ever so annoyed at myself though and feel really stupid :shy: :sad2:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katzone said:
> 
> 
> Did you cast for me last night sam?
> I went to bed at 11pm but took ages to get to sleep then when I did I had a really vivid dream that I could still remember when I woke, normally I don't dream or if I do I certainly don't remember them!! Would be weird if it coincided with the casting. The first part of the dream I had damaged teeth, really painful and I was trying to brush them the second part was myself, DH and DS we were getting on buses but I got on one and DH and DS got on another heading in a different direction. I'm off to look up dream meanings now, my grandmother used to have a book and look up dream meanings for people :)
> 
> hey hun,
> well let me know what you come up with, i have my opinion but will keep it to myself until you come back and tell me.
> yes i did castings last night and i will be sending out your emails soon, i have had a rough morning and only 2 hours sleep again so please bear with me, i am in grief counselling for the death of my daughter in July but i promise i will send them today,
> hope you are well sweet and have a good day,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day, Im off to a mad mad day!!!
> 
> catch up with you guys in 14 hours , please dont chatter more than 12 pages or i really wont be able to keep up :rofl:
> 
> :hug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, now come on mojo, you know we can't stop ourselves from yackering! the pages are getting long though aren't they lol, hate it when i miss a few hours and have to go back over the pages, so much talking, like fishwives lol,
> hope you have a good day at work hun, see you later,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Morning All!! How are we all today?
> 
> Sam I had a dream last night too. This time it was about stones. I was in a shop and this woman was in there with me, she had a baby in a pushchair and she was standing right close to me almost pushing me into the wall kind of like invading my personal space. Anyway we were talking about the stones, they were hung on the wall and only two types to choose from, Jade or Rose Quartz. The woman was trying to push me into getting the Jade stone and I kept saying no, I am taking the rose quartz because we are trying for a baby and she said it wont do you any good because someone else has touched it. I told her I was going to charge it and remove any energy that had been put into it by other people. She said ok have it your way and she walked off with a Jade stone. I picked up the Rose Quartz, threaded it onto a black necklace and placed it round my neck and that is all I remember apart from the shape of the stone was like a round disk with a hole in the middle. What is the significance of these two stones Sam?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey sweet, how are you today?
> well jade is an earth stone and also a great fertility stone but is the representation of the God
> rose quartz is also a good stone to have and i associate it with the Goddess
> the stone you describe with a hole in it reminds me of a stone i wear around my neck all the time, it is called a hag stone, it is for protection and to ward off nightmares, they believed the hag would sit on your chest whilst sleeping and induce nightmares, the farmers used to hang it in their stables to protect horses from the hag who they believed stole the horses and took them for a joy ride, it has a natural hole in the center of it.
> the first two are also associated with fertility but i am not sure about the Hag stone, i shall look it up more.
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well how strange is that then. Thanks hun if you wouldn't mind I would like to know more on it. I may google it myself later. I wonder what it all means though. Does anyone know anything about dreams?Click to expand...

i shall do some research for you and let you know later. xxx



Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well here goes, don't say i didn't warn you lol!
> I'll start at the beginning so you have a better picture, My hubby was upto yesterday in the Royal Air Force, he was in 12 years. I n Feb 2008 he became ill, first he got pneumonia which he never really got over and then loads of other symptoms (too many to put), anyway he's had god knows how many tests from scans to x-rays to really indepth blood work and the docs are struggling to give him a dignosis, he's seen about 4 or 5 different specialists eg lungs, heart, nuero and we've got one small diagnosis for his lungs and we've been told there's something wrong with his immune system but as yet no other diagnosis for all the other problems. He has been on sick from the RAF since the pneumonia and we were told he would be medically discharged with a medical pension etc we were told once he'd been off sick 6 months the ball would start rolling fot this to happen, after 6 months nothing happened so we asked about this and also mention that his time in the RAF ended in August 2009, when his original 9 years was up he signed on for another 3 years and had intended to do this again but obviously with him been ill this wasn't possible, we were told not to worry he would be medically discharged before his time ended and we would be ok financially (his medical pension would have been about 3/4 his wage), anyway we came round to this Feb he'd been off a full year now and his appointment finally came thru for his med board and we were told as he had less than 6 months remaining in the RAF it was no longer possible for them to do the medical discharge where he got a pension, he would have to have a medical discharge without a medical pension (he would get his normal armed forces pension at 65), we were also told they couldn't officially medically discharge him till his time was up and were told his leaving date was the 3rd of August and to expect a appt round about then to formally discharge him. He has been on full pay since becoming ill and we were told he would be on full pay till he was discharged. At the beginning of August we got a date for his hearing and it was the 1st of Sept, we were told to expect his time in the RAF to end a few days after the hearing, he had to go somewhere down south for this so someone from his work picked him up first thing and late on that night he arrived home, he was told at the hearing that the paperwork took time and to expect it to be about 6 months, it would def be the beginning of next year when he finally left. If he was leaving the airforce as a normal healthy person coming to the end of his service he would get a final bonus in his final pay, this would be 2-3 grand and is supposed to help you out finacially till you get a job, find somewhere to live etc, Hubby is still entitled to this but we had to wait till he left properly, also we were told he was owed holiday since Feb 08 and travel expenses to and from the RAF doc's (he had to go to them 1-2 times a month), anyway he was paid his normal wage on Friday like any other month and then yesterday 2 envelopes came from a armed forces organisation (not the RAF itself) he opened the first one and it was a letter saying that they had been informed that he was been discharged and they needed to make a appt with us to discuss what happens next etc this was dated the 29th Oct, he then opened the 2nd envelope from the same place and it was his p45, with a attached letter saying you will be leaving the RAF shortly your leaving date is 31st Oct 2009, this letter was dated on the 23rd of Oct so before the other letter, obviously the postal strikes played their part in this but the letter dated the 29th was a bit late been sent considering his p45 was posted 6 days before. What has upset us both is we got no phone call or letter from the RAF warning us this was coming, its nice to know you give your country 12 years and go to some pretty dangerous situations and thats the thanks you get. Obviously we checked the bank yesterday thinking well the money he is owed should be there, but of course it wasn't, he then spent all afternoon trying to ring his big boss and the only person that would be able to give him any info and couldn't get in touch with him, we are left wondering what the hell is going on, i have rung the benefits people to apply for benefits as i only work 16 hours and if no more money comes from the RAF we are stuffed, what upsets me is if some money does come the benefit people will expect us to live off that till its all gone and i might sound selfish here but if he left as a normal bloke and was able to get a job that money would have paid off some debts, decorated the house and made sure we had a nice xmas i don't see why after all that those years his money should have to buy our food, gas, electric etc i know we are lucky he has had a wage upto now and i am grateful for that. Anyway we may never see the money. So thats my hubby's story. AFM i have a crap job my boss is a bully and i've had time off work in the past because of it, i keep looking for other jobs but so far no look, on Saturday he was horrible to me (long story) and now i can't face work but i was asked on saturday by my supervisor whether i would be at work on Monday (yesterday) and i said yes why and she said just checking cause you normally phone in sick after having a bad day, how dare the bitch say that i've been off twice with stress and its our boss that causes a lot of it, obviously hubby's situation doesn't help either. Anyway i really didn't want to go to work yesterday after Saturday and then getting those 2 letters and by the time i was due to set of i was close to having a panic attack so i talked hubby into ringing me at work half an hour after i got there to say one of the kids was ill and i had to come home, i feel awful for doing it and hope i haven't tempted fate but i couldn't face it, i now have 2 days off and am not back till Thurs.
> I'm starting to wonder if we should continue ttc, when we started 11 months ago obviously we knew Allan was ill but back then we thought he was getting a medical pension so we wouldn't have to rely on benefits, the reason we started ttc in the first place was because we had always wanted one more life just got in the way before then but when Allan became ill and we didn't know what was wrong we started to wonder if we'd left it too late and tbh i'm starting to think whatever is wrong with him might be whats causing me to not get pregnant but he's too scared to ask the doctors.
> Anyway i've bored you enough sorry, i did warn youm it was long, i'm supposed to be catching the bus to my friends but i've just missed it and as i missed the 9 o clock one too (school run delayed me) i better ring a taxi, i'll be back on later x
> 
> oh Bernie hun i am so sorry but let me say this, you are being shafted big time!!! my hubby is livid, hope you didn't mind me telling him, he is an army boy at heart and always wanted to sign up but due to us meeting and him becoming a daddy overnight(3 kids from previous relationship) never did but he has many friends in the forces and even he says this is so wrong what they are doing to you.
> can you get a solicitor involved or do they have liason officer to work on your behalf to get what he is entitled to, the man has served his country and should be rewarded for his service and bravery and we just can't believe they can do this.
> have you looked on the net for groups for ex raf support groups as they will act on your behalf.
> my cousin is a fighter pilot in the raf in afgan and he is quite high up in his ranking, i wonder if he may be able to help at all? i shall ask him or my auntie as she has alot to do with him as he stays there when on leave,
> as for him being poorly, i can't understand why he has not been diagnosed, i thought the medical care provided by the RAF was good, i also have auto immune disease, Graves and the onset of MS and know i will be very poorly in the future but i am on medication. the Graves disease is what killed 17 of my 18 angels, my body saw the baby as a disease and subsequently my antibodies killed them all between 8-12 weeks. i do know that meds given to a male can affect sperm quality quantity and morphology as we have had lots of docs looking at us. is your hubby on meds? if so this could be why you are having trouble, if that is the case they will change them if asked.
> as for a baby, i would still try, please don't think me reckless when i say that but you will manage, i don't know how old you are but you have to look at that too. you say hubby is poorly and i myself know my faculties will be very impaired by the time i reach 40 due to the Graves and most certainly by the MS and so i keep trying, i want to enjoy my child before i can't if that makes sense and maybe thats the case with hubby too?
> i know at the min you probably think you have no strength to fight but i think you have to, i think you need to fight for what you are entitled to and i will help anyway i can. after losing all our angels then getting pregnant with Lilly-Maye after such a long journey and fight to have her and then her passing away, having to have her cremated etc i didn't think i had any strength left to fight but i have found the strength and i will fight the hospital involved and i believe that you must search within yourself to raise the strength required as i have.
> i am just so sorry you and your hubby are being treated this way i truly am, its disgusting.xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Woah!! Sam I suddenly feel kind of selfish, asking you to cast for me. My problems seem so small compared to what you are going through. You just amaze me more and more everyday with your strength. x xClick to expand...

don't be silly, i am always happy to help. everyones problems are important its just we all have different circumstances, your problems are just as important as mine hun,xxx



Doodar said:


> Good luck with therapy today hun, will be thinking about you as always. Take care. x x x

thanks hun, didn't go too well,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well I'm going to give AF until the end of the week to show her ugly face and if still nothing by then, I will test again at the weekend and then go to the doctors next week if still nothing. I really hate doctors though :wacko: they are never very good with me and will probably just say "oh you're not pregnant, your periods are just messed up because you're overweight"
> 
> I don't even know if I ovulate or not and as I don't temp, so I have no idea if it could have happened twice or happened late and as I only started using FF last month, it proberly hasn't adjusted to me yet either ..but either way I'm gonna give it until the end of the week.
> 
> I'm still ever so annoyed at myself though and feel really stupid :shy: :sad2:

so you do have a chart for this month? if so can i look at it i can tell you if you ovulated,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?

Butterfly don't get down yet it's not over until she shows!

Hope all the other merry meet ladies are doing well!

afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.

Thanks for my affirmation!


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well here goes, don't say i didn't warn you lol!
> I'll start at the beginning so you have a better picture, My hubby was upto yesterday in the Royal Air Force, he was in 12 years. I n Feb 2008 he became ill, first he got pneumonia which he never really got over and then loads of other symptoms (too many to put), anyway he's had god knows how many tests from scans to x-rays to really indepth blood work and the docs are struggling to give him a dignosis, he's seen about 4 or 5 different specialists eg lungs, heart, nuero and we've got one small diagnosis for his lungs and we've been told there's something wrong with his immune system but as yet no other diagnosis for all the other problems. He has been on sick from the RAF since the pneumonia and we were told he would be medically discharged with a medical pension etc we were told once he'd been off sick 6 months the ball would start rolling fot this to happen, after 6 months nothing happened so we asked about this and also mention that his time in the RAF ended in August 2009, when his original 9 years was up he signed on for another 3 years and had intended to do this again but obviously with him been ill this wasn't possible, we were told not to worry he would be medically discharged before his time ended and we would be ok financially (his medical pension would have been about 3/4 his wage), anyway we came round to this Feb he'd been off a full year now and his appointment finally came thru for his med board and we were told as he had less than 6 months remaining in the RAF it was no longer possible for them to do the medical discharge where he got a pension, he would have to have a medical discharge without a medical pension (he would get his normal armed forces pension at 65), we were also told they couldn't officially medically discharge him till his time was up and were told his leaving date was the 3rd of August and to expect a appt round about then to formally discharge him. He has been on full pay since becoming ill and we were told he would be on full pay till he was discharged. At the beginning of August we got a date for his hearing and it was the 1st of Sept, we were told to expect his time in the RAF to end a few days after the hearing, he had to go somewhere down south for this so someone from his work picked him up first thing and late on that night he arrived home, he was told at the hearing that the paperwork took time and to expect it to be about 6 months, it would def be the beginning of next year when he finally left. If he was leaving the airforce as a normal healthy person coming to the end of his service he would get a final bonus in his final pay, this would be 2-3 grand and is supposed to help you out finacially till you get a job, find somewhere to live etc, Hubby is still entitled to this but we had to wait till he left properly, also we were told he was owed holiday since Feb 08 and travel expenses to and from the RAF doc's (he had to go to them 1-2 times a month), anyway he was paid his normal wage on Friday like any other month and then yesterday 2 envelopes came from a armed forces organisation (not the RAF itself) he opened the first one and it was a letter saying that they had been informed that he was been discharged and they needed to make a appt with us to discuss what happens next etc this was dated the 29th Oct, he then opened the 2nd envelope from the same place and it was his p45, with a attached letter saying you will be leaving the RAF shortly your leaving date is 31st Oct 2009, this letter was dated on the 23rd of Oct so before the other letter, obviously the postal strikes played their part in this but the letter dated the 29th was a bit late been sent considering his p45 was posted 6 days before. What has upset us both is we got no phone call or letter from the RAF warning us this was coming, its nice to know you give your country 12 years and go to some pretty dangerous situations and thats the thanks you get. Obviously we checked the bank yesterday thinking well the money he is owed should be there, but of course it wasn't, he then spent all afternoon trying to ring his big boss and the only person that would be able to give him any info and couldn't get in touch with him, we are left wondering what the hell is going on, i have rung the benefits people to apply for benefits as i only work 16 hours and if no more money comes from the RAF we are stuffed, what upsets me is if some money does come the benefit people will expect us to live off that till its all gone and i might sound selfish here but if he left as a normal bloke and was able to get a job that money would have paid off some debts, decorated the house and made sure we had a nice xmas i don't see why after all that those years his money should have to buy our food, gas, electric etc i know we are lucky he has had a wage upto now and i am grateful for that. Anyway we may never see the money. So thats my hubby's story. AFM i have a crap job my boss is a bully and i've had time off work in the past because of it, i keep looking for other jobs but so far no look, on Saturday he was horrible to me (long story) and now i can't face work but i was asked on saturday by my supervisor whether i would be at work on Monday (yesterday) and i said yes why and she said just checking cause you normally phone in sick after having a bad day, how dare the bitch say that i've been off twice with stress and its our boss that causes a lot of it, obviously hubby's situation doesn't help either. Anyway i really didn't want to go to work yesterday after Saturday and then getting those 2 letters and by the time i was due to set of i was close to having a panic attack so i talked hubby into ringing me at work half an hour after i got there to say one of the kids was ill and i had to come home, i feel awful for doing it and hope i haven't tempted fate but i couldn't face it, i now have 2 days off and am not back till Thurs.
> I'm starting to wonder if we should continue ttc, when we started 11 months ago obviously we knew Allan was ill but back then we thought he was getting a medical pension so we wouldn't have to rely on benefits, the reason we started ttc in the first place was because we had always wanted one more life just got in the way before then but when Allan became ill and we didn't know what was wrong we started to wonder if we'd left it too late and tbh i'm starting to think whatever is wrong with him might be whats causing me to not get pregnant but he's too scared to ask the doctors.
> Anyway i've bored you enough sorry, i did warn youm it was long, i'm supposed to be catching the bus to my friends but i've just missed it and as i missed the 9 o clock one too (school run delayed me) i better ring a taxi, i'll be back on later x
> 
> oh Bernie hun i am so sorry but let me say this, you are being shafted big time!!! my hubby is livid, hope you didn't mind me telling him, he is an army boy at heart and always wanted to sign up but due to us meeting and him becoming a daddy overnight(3 kids from previous relationship) never did but he has many friends in the forces and even he says this is so wrong what they are doing to you.
> can you get a solicitor involved or do they have liason officer to work on your behalf to get what he is entitled to, the man has served his country and should be rewarded for his service and bravery and we just can't believe they can do this.
> have you looked on the net for groups for ex raf support groups as they will act on your behalf.
> my cousin is a fighter pilot in the raf in afgan and he is quite high up in his ranking, i wonder if he may be able to help at all? i shall ask him or my auntie as she has alot to do with him as he stays there when on leave,
> as for him being poorly, i can't understand why he has not been diagnosed, i thought the medical care provided by the RAF was good, i also have auto immune disease, Graves and the onset of MS and know i will be very poorly in the future but i am on medication. the Graves disease is what killed 17 of my 18 angels, my body saw the baby as a disease and subsequently my antibodies killed them all between 8-12 weeks. i do know that meds given to a male can affect sperm quality quantity and morphology as we have had lots of docs looking at us. is your hubby on meds? if so this could be why you are having trouble, if that is the case they will change them if asked.
> as for a baby, i would still try, please don't think me reckless when i say that but you will manage, i don't know how old you are but you have to look at that too. you say hubby is poorly and i myself know my faculties will be very impaired by the time i reach 40 due to the Graves and most certainly by the MS and so i keep trying, i want to enjoy my child before i can't if that makes sense and maybe thats the case with hubby too?
> i know at the min you probably think you have no strength to fight but i think you have to, i think you need to fight for what you are entitled to and i will help anyway i can. after losing all our angels then getting pregnant with Lilly-Maye after such a long journey and fight to have her and then her passing away, having to have her cremated etc i didn't think i had any strength left to fight but i have found the strength and i will fight the hospital involved and i believe that you must search within yourself to raise the strength required as i have.
> i am just so sorry you and your hubby are being treated this way i truly am, its disgusting.xxxxClick to expand...

Hi, 
thanks for reading it is good to get it off my chest, i'm so stressed at the moment. Of course i don't mind you telling ur hubby, a woman from the Britsh Legion has been helping us apply for disability living allowance (we've been turned down so need to appeal) so we are trying to get hold of her to see if she can advise us. Hubby is trying to get in touch with his chief clerk who should be dealing with it all but so far has left messages for him and not had a return call. He has however spoken to someone from the vetrans agency and they are ringing us back to make a appointment to come out for a home visit so they can see if they can help us out with anything and to check we will get what we are entitled to. I'm going to have a look on the internet to see if i can find any forums for ex serving personnel and their families in a bit. As for the RAF medical care before he became ill he lived in barracks mon-fri and me and the kids lived back in our home town and hubby came home at weekends, he was home on leave when he first became ill so i took him to my local hosp, he also had to become a temp patient at my doctors as he wasn't well enough to travel to go see his RAF doctor for a few weeks, when we eventually saw the RAF dr they decided it would be best if the NHS treated him and did tests etc as he would be closer to my gp's than his RAF camp and he just had to go back to the RAF dr once a month to check in and update them, the RAF haven't seemed that interested in his medical care tbh, the only time they showed a interest was when they had to do the medical discharge. 
I don't know how you manage to be such a kind hearted, caring woman when you've been thru so much yourself, you are such a brave and strong person i don't think i could have coped in your situation, but if you can find the strength to go on i know i can. Hope your appointment went ok today, you are such a lovely person and make everyone feel so welcome, i feel like i've known you ages, thank-you :hugs: x


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?
> 
> Butterfly don't get down yet it's not over until she shows!
> 
> Hope all the other merry meet ladies are doing well!
> 
> afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.
> 
> Thanks for my affirmation!

hey hun
how are you today? counselling didn't go too well today, thanks for asking, feeling very tired lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all have such a headache today feels like my heads being sqeuuzed :( sam sorry to hear counceling wasnt good hope you and hubby are ok xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sorry you got a bfn butterfly, i hope you get some answers soon x
Hope everyone else is ok, i've got a stinking cold and feel like crap, plus i forgot to buy my candles and ribbon so i can't do my part of the spell till Thursday now, take care everyone x


----------



## snowdrops

sending big warm hugs to you Sam, thinking postive thoughts you .


lindseyanne sounds a bit like a migraine you got there, hope you will feel better soon...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> sending big warm hugs to you Sam, thinking postive thoughts you .
> 
> 
> lindseyanne sounds a bit like a migraine you got there, hope you will feel better soon...

i get them quite often its to do with stree be glad when all this wedding malarky is over


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?
> 
> Butterfly don't get down yet it's not over until she shows!
> 
> Hope all the other merry meet ladies are doing well!
> 
> afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.
> 
> Thanks for my affirmation!
> 
> hey hun
> how are you today? counselling didn't go too well today, thanks for asking, feeling very tired lol,xxxClick to expand...


I am so sorry it didn't go well. I wish I could give you a great big :hugs: because I dont know how else I could help you except be here for you if you ever need to talk. Hope you have a better night. Take a nap and you might feel less tired. I know that when I cry or get upset I get very tired too. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wohooo crisis averted have got a new dj and he sounds so much better


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> wohooo crisis averted have got a new dj and he sounds so much better



brillant delighted for you.....


----------



## Csunshine013

Lindseyanne so glad you got it handled! Very happy for you! :thumbup:


----------



## katzone

Omg this thread moves along so fast I can't keep up with it!

Thanks sam - sorry to hear about your little girl :hugs: This must be a terrible time for you.

This is what a friend told me about my dream : 

To dream that you have rotten or decaying teeth, forewarns that your health and/or business is in jeopardy. You may have uttered some false or foul words and those words are coming back to haunt you.

To dream that you are brushing your teeth, signifies your level of confidence, struggles and aggressiveness. You need to look out for yourself and your own interest. Perhaps, you feel that your standing or position is shaky.... 

Well it was spot on for the "business in jeopardy" and "position is shaky" I have found out today that I am being made redundant at the end of the month due to the business I work for closing down!! :nope:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me joining you? Sam cast for us last night....Thanks again Sam. 

Have read a few of the pages to try and 'catch up' with all your stories! Let's hope there are a lot more BFP's soon.

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i want af to go home so we can start bding again:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hi,
> thanks for reading it is good to get it off my chest, i'm so stressed at the moment. Of course i don't mind you telling ur hubby, a woman from the Britsh Legion has been helping us apply for disability living allowance (we've been turned down so need to appeal) so we are trying to get hold of her to see if she can advise us. Hubby is trying to get in touch with his chief clerk who should be dealing with it all but so far has left messages for him and not had a return call. He has however spoken to someone from the vetrans agency and they are ringing us back to make a appointment to come out for a home visit so they can see if they can help us out with anything and to check we will get what we are entitled to. I'm going to have a look on the internet to see if i can find any forums for ex serving personnel and their families in a bit. As for the RAF medical care before he became ill he lived in barracks mon-fri and me and the kids lived back in our home town and hubby came home at weekends, he was home on leave when he first became ill so i took him to my local hosp, he also had to become a temp patient at my doctors as he wasn't well enough to travel to go see his RAF doctor for a few weeks, when we eventually saw the RAF dr they decided it would be best if the NHS treated him and did tests etc as he would be closer to my gp's than his RAF camp and he just had to go back to the RAF dr once a month to check in and update them, the RAF haven't seemed that interested in his medical care tbh, the only time they showed a interest was when they had to do the medical discharge.
> I don't know how you manage to be such a kind hearted, caring woman when you've been thru so much yourself, you are such a brave and strong person i don't think i could have coped in your situation, but if you can find the strength to go on i know i can. Hope your appointment went ok today, you are such a lovely person and make everyone feel so welcome, i feel like i've known you ages, thank-you :hugs: x

oh i am glad you have found some resources, i know it is a slow process but you will get what you are entitled to, plus i must tell you the fact that they passed you over to the nhs is also a disgrace and opens the door for you to file a legal suit against them for not dealing with their personell when he needed it, the fact the nhs has not found a diagnosis it could be argued that they have made his conditions worse by passing the book and not giving the medical care that was needed (sorry did law at uni, criminal law but still makes me have an opinion lol). you really do need to look at this from every angle, there is more than one way to skin a cat as the saying goes.
i will be here to spur you on and help in anyway i can. i have rung my auntie and she will be speaking to my cousin at the weekend, i will get as much info for you then, sorry it can't be sooner but he is still in afghan and so has to wait till he can take the phonecall.
the reason you are having fun with DLA i presume is because hubby should be entitled to his pension and they are assuming that you want two benefits so i am glad you have that part in hand, and also the veterans. as for his big boss leave a message saying you shall involve the press, solicitors and mp's. as you are sure the nation would love to hear how badly the queens forces are treating him and believe me, all the bad press the forces are having at the moment it is the last thing they want.

you WILL get answers bernie and if you are willing to fight you will get results. don't be frightened about the fact they are a big corporation as the higher up they are the harder they will fall.
sorry i can't be more help but i am here to chat to and i am so sorry you are having to go through all this,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon all have such a headache today feels like my heads being sqeuuzed :( sam sorry to hear counceling wasnt good hope you and hubby are ok xx

not too bad thanks hun, been for a snooze so feeling much better now, how are you feeling? headaches are the worst aren't they,xxx



snowdrops said:


> sending big warm hugs to you Sam, thinking postive thoughts you .
> 
> 
> lindseyanne sounds a bit like a migraine you got there, hope you will feel better soon...

thanks hun, how are you today sweet?xxx



Csunshine013 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?
> 
> 
> afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.
> 
> Thanks for my affirmation!
> 
> hey hun
> how are you today? counselling didn't go too well today, thanks for asking, feeling very tired lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry it didn't go well. I wish I could give you a great big :hugs: because I dont know how else I could help you except be here for you if you ever need to talk. Hope you have a better night. Take a nap and you might feel less tired. I know that when I cry or get upset I get very tired too. :hugs:Click to expand...

hey hun, thanks for your lovely words, i have been for a snooze and feeling a bit better now, just drains me completely for some reason. hope you are well sweet and had a good day,xxx



lindseyanne said:


> wohooo crisis averted have got a new dj and he sounds so much better

so glad you got it sorted hun, least that is now something less to worry about,xxx



lindseyanne said:


> i want af to go home so we can start bding again:thumbup:

witch will soon be gone and bd'ing can resume, eager beaver, hows the wedding plans coming?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi all,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you? Sam cast for us last night....Thanks again Sam.
> 
> Have read a few of the pages to try and 'catch up' with all your stories! Let's hope there are a lot more BFP's soon.
> 
> xx

i am banking on there being plenty of bfp's over christmas!! and you are welcome for the casting, anytime, glad you're here with us, have you had a good day,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sam you are a very strong woman! I have had a lovely day aside from DH acting like a arse! He will have to get over his insecurities really soon or he will drive me away! I really want to put a cream pie in face atm. LOL

Hope your evening is nice!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon all have such a headache today feels like my heads being sqeuuzed :( sam sorry to hear counceling wasnt good hope you and hubby are ok xx
> 
> not too bad thanks hun, been for a snooze so feeling much better now, how are you feeling? headaches are the worst aren't they,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> sending big warm hugs to you Sam, thinking postive thoughts you .
> 
> 
> lindseyanne sounds a bit like a migraine you got there, hope you will feel better soon...Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, how are you today sweet?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?
> 
> 
> afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.
> 
> Thanks for my affirmation!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun
> how are you today? counselling didn't go too well today, thanks for asking, feeling very tired lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry it didn't go well. I wish I could give you a great big :hugs: because I dont know how else I could help you except be here for you if you ever need to talk. Hope you have a better night. Take a nap and you might feel less tired. I know that when I cry or get upset I get very tired too. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun, thanks for your lovely words, i have been for a snooze and feeling a bit better now, just drains me completely for some reason. hope you are well sweet and had a good day,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> wohooo crisis averted have got a new dj and he sounds so much betterClick to expand...
> 
> so glad you got it sorted hun, least that is now something less to worry about,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i want af to go home so we can start bding again:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> witch will soon be gone and bd'ing can resume, eager beaver, hows the wedding plans coming?xxxxClick to expand...

wedding plans are going good finaly got a new dj sorted much better guy and more for our money get a bubble machine:happydance:im frozen atm just had to have a cold bath now hot water but was stinky lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam you are a very strong woman! I have had a lovely day aside from DH acting like a arse! He will have to get over his insecurities really soon or he will drive me away! I really want to put a cream pie in face atm. LOL
> 
> Hope your evening is nice!

oh dear i do hope you get everything sorted hun, its not good when you have insecurities in your relationship, can you talk to him? cream pie? your being kind lol!! 
hope your evening goes well,xxxx



lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> afternoon all have such a headache today feels like my heads being sqeuuzed :( sam sorry to hear counceling wasnt good hope you and hubby are ok xx
> 
> not too bad thanks hun, been for a snooze so feeling much better now, how are you feeling? headaches are the worst aren't they,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> sending big warm hugs to you Sam, thinking postive thoughts you .
> 
> 
> lindseyanne sounds a bit like a migraine you got there, hope you will feel better soon...Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, how are you today sweet?xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hope therapy went good today and you didn't wear yourself out again. How are you liking your new hair style?
> 
> 
> afm just playing the waiting game. I will be testing on Thursday so fxd we caught the eggy and holds tight.
> 
> Thanks for my affirmation!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun
> how are you today? counselling didn't go too well today, thanks for asking, feeling very tired lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry it didn't go well. I wish I could give you a great big :hugs: because I dont know how else I could help you except be here for you if you ever need to talk. Hope you have a better night. Take a nap and you might feel less tired. I know that when I cry or get upset I get very tired too. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun, thanks for your lovely words, i have been for a snooze and feeling a bit better now, just drains me completely for some reason. hope you are well sweet and had a good day,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> wohooo crisis averted have got a new dj and he sounds so much betterClick to expand...
> 
> so glad you got it sorted hun, least that is now something less to worry about,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i want af to go home so we can start bding again:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> witch will soon be gone and bd'ing can resume, eager beaver, hows the wedding plans coming?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> wedding plans are going good finaly got a new dj sorted much better guy and more for our money get a bubble machine:happydance:im frozen atm just had to have a cold bath now hot water but was stinky lolClick to expand...

aw hun, hope you warm up soon, cuddle up to Ben,
so glad you got the DJ sorted and the bubble machine sounds like fun, xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Sam we talk or shouted about it last night but he just thinks I'm in the wrong so I'm not going to discuss it anymore with him just let him get over it and then when he can talk without making acusations then we will. I am just going to fix dinners that aren't his favorite for a while. LOL It will all get sorted soon. Didn't want to dump on all of you!


----------



## pinkflamingo

hedgewitch said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you? Sam cast for us last night....Thanks again Sam.
> 
> Have read a few of the pages to try and 'catch up' with all your stories! Let's hope there are a lot more BFP's soon.
> 
> xx
> 
> i am banking on there being plenty of bfp's over christmas!! and you are welcome for the casting, anytime, glad you're here with us, have you had a good day,xxxClick to expand...


Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!

Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.

xx


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies,

I wanted to let you all know that I will be back after I fix supper I just got home a little while ago took my daughter to the doctor and they said that she has ADHD & ODD so now she is starting meds tomorrow...so I'm praying it helps her...but anyways I will be back tonight and read the pages and catch up...hope your all doing great...talk to you all soon...


----------



## MissyMojo

hey frogger, big big hugs for u, n i bet ur glad to have a diagnosis so things can movce fwds babes

xoButterfly25 - hoping those nasty tests today were flukes boots are pretty sensitive, so are superdug hun, give it a few days xx

lindseyanne - glad ur dj is all sorted

hedgewitch - :hugs: babes

so my opk is a bit darker than yesterday so fingers crossed ov can occur before army send hubs away again xxx
 



Attached Files:







opk%203rdnov.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks Sam we talk or shouted about it last night but he just thinks I'm in the wrong so I'm not going to discuss it anymore with him just let him get over it and then when he can talk without making acusations then we will. I am just going to fix dinners that aren't his favorite for a while. LOL It will all get sorted soon. Didn't want to dump on all of you!

lol, good plan, we are always here to listen and help if we can hun, anytime you want to rant just go ahead,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

pinkflamingo said:


> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xx

hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that I will be back after I fix supper I just got home a little while ago took my daughter to the doctor and they said that she has ADHD & ODD so now she is starting meds tomorrow...so I'm praying it helps her...but anyways I will be back tonight and read the pages and catch up...hope your all doing great...talk to you all soon...

sorry to hear about your little girl, hope she is ok,
sounds like you had a tiring day, hugs to you,xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

hedgewitch said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
> you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxxClick to expand...


That's great thanks, we'll wait a bit then I think. Sorry to hear that you feel the counselling is making you feel worse. I guess that may be quite common as you are having to expose every emotion and feeling by living through it all again and again each time you go. Hang on in there, I am certain that it is making you stronger each time, and maybe without you even realising it. You certainly are a very strong lady.

I just realised that I had briefly chatted with you in the Wales 'local buddies' section. I told you that I used to go to Pendine with my Primary school! Are you a born and bred Welsh girl? I am from Mid Wales, about 17 miles south of Aberystwyth. I love Wales!!! OH and I are taking my 11 year old brother to his first ever rugby match at the Millennium Stadium in 2 weeks. I can't wait!

xx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> hey frogger, big big hugs for u, n i bet ur glad to have a diagnosis so things can movce fwds babes
> 
> xoButterfly25 - hoping those nasty tests today were flukes boots are pretty sensitive, so are superdug hun, give it a few days xx
> 
> lindseyanne - glad ur dj is all sorted
> 
> hedgewitch - :hugs: babes
> 
> so my opk is a bit darker than yesterday so fingers crossed ov can occur before army send hubs away again xxx


Hey MissyMojo, thanks hun...yep I'm really glad to have a diagnosis now and see how she does now with the meds...its just so hard to deal with her behavior like it has been and now there is the meds and so hopefully she will be doing a complete 360 being on them you know?...

yay so glad that your opk is darker hun...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...
:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you? Sam cast for us last night....Thanks again Sam.
> 
> Have read a few of the pages to try and 'catch up' with all your stories! Let's hope there are a lot more BFP's soon.
> 
> xx
> 
> i am banking on there being plenty of bfp's over christmas!! and you are welcome for the casting, anytime, glad you're here with us, have you had a good day,xxxClick to expand...

woohoo!!!! sam I'm hoping to see LOTS of bfp's over christmas...woohoo!!! that is a wonderful christmas gift....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Just thought I would share our festivities. LOL
> 
> View attachment 44375
> 
> 
> DD is Tweety Bird and her friend is purple witch. LOL Love the fun of children!

awww ain't they cute in their costumes....:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope you are all well rested today,
wondering if you have any advice for me,

i went docs yesterday about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
i was told by someone else that it will read progesterone is low and will actually work in my favour but i'm unsure.

it has now also been confirmed my MS is now progressing and that i also need to have the surgery on my spine , it went out again yesterday and can't walk again so bed ridden for the foreseeable future again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in full force and i'm in a wheelchair.....
any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
hope you are all well today,
Brightest Blessings to you all
xxx


----------



## muncho

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well. i have not really been on BnB the last week or so. i hope i havent missed anything. Do we have any BFP's yet??

im due on 6th...but i think Af is just around the corner :(

hedgewitch , really sorry to hear about your MS. My best friend has it too (got diagnosed 8 months ago)and i can see how much it can affect your day 2 day life. i wish you all the best 

take care xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Sam, 

Big big hugs, sorry your out of action right now, xxx

will they not move the tests if u ring them up and tell them u know theyre going to be out of sync, 

im off to work today again, normal hours thank fook!!! 

hoping opk is getting darker again today, and that oh saves some :spermy: for me tonite! he didnt last night!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope you are all well. i have not really been on BnB the last week or so. i hope i havent missed anything. Do we have any BFP's yet??
> 
> im due on 6th...but i think Af is just around the corner :(
> 
> hedgewitch , really sorry to hear about your MS. My best friend has it too (got diagnosed 8 months ago)and i can see how much it can affect your day 2 day life. i wish you all the best
> 
> take care xxx

hi Manisha, how are you hun? hope you are well,
my gosh girl we have 3 more in fact 4 as i found out last night someone else has got pg but hasn't come to tell us so thats now 14 in total, not bad not bad, :happydance:
thanks about the MS, and yeah its shit, knew it was coming though as i have had degenerative nerve disease in my brain for the last 5 years, so was expecting the MS was just hoping it wouldn't come so soon,
hope you have a wonderful day,
Blessings
Sam
xxx



Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, hope you are all well rested today,
> wondering if you have any advice for me,
> 
> i went docs yesterday about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
> i was told by someone else that it will read progesterone is low and will actually work in my favour but i'm unsure.
> 
> it has now also been confirmed my MS is now progressing and that i also need to have the surgery on my spine , it went out again yesterday and can't walk again so bed ridden for the foreseeable future again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in full force and i'm in a wheelchair.....
> any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
> hope you are all well today,
> Brightest Blessings to you all
> xxx
> 
> Omg Omg Omg! Sam I hope you don't take this the wrong way. I knew about the wheelchair. I had this overwhelming urge to ask you yesterday, but I had to stop myself. It just came to me yesterday. What does this mean?
> Goodness me sam I hope your going to be ok. Lots of prayers for you.
> Cant help with the 21 day test sorry, but I'm sure someone can.
> Got to rush off to work sorry but had to pop on and tell you that. Hope you dont mind. Love and best wishes Sam. x x xClick to expand...

hey hun, how are you today? hope work goes smoothly and you have a good day,
how did you know about the wheelchair? i was in one when i was was pregnant too as it took such a toll on my body but was hoping it wouldn't come so soon, but ho hum. it could mean you do have psychic abilities.......
Blessings hun,
xxxx



MissyMojo said:


> Heya Sam,
> 
> Big big hugs, sorry your out of action right now, xxx
> 
> will they not move the tests if u ring them up and tell them u know theyre going to be out of sync,
> 
> im off to work today again, normal hours thank fook!!!
> 
> hoping opk is getting darker again today, and that oh saves some :spermy: for me tonite! he didnt last night!!!!!!

hey sweet,
hope you have a good day today and that your opk is good to go today, dare i ask why there was no spermies for you last night lol........?
yeah hoping they will sort the test as i need to have a true result, will have to ring them today i think,
hope your day at work isn't so hectic hun
Blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Sam, he'd indulged in a bit too much self love. So we had some sex. But he didn't finish off! So frustating. I hope you get your test day moved hunni. Xxx i'm off to process like 20 million I phone orders. So sick of it. I feel like a robot some times. Much love to all you ladies. Xxx :hugs:


----------



## muncho

Hi Sam

re: the MS are you taking medication, my friend has to take an injection everyday for a year. but she wont feel the benefits for a year!! that sucks. I dont really know what to say apart - its difficult. hopefully this site will keep you occupied :)

GOSH i cant believe we have 4 BFP..thats great news!! A bog congrats to those people and good luck to the others xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Sam, he'd indulged in a bit too much self love. So we had some sex. But he didn't finish off! So frustating. I hope you get your test day moved hunni. Xxx i'm off to process like 20 million I phone orders. So sick of it. I feel like a robot some times. Much love to all you ladies. Xxx :hugs:

hey hun,
naughty boy, hope you gave him a slap!! you need those spermies and the tissue he used has no chance of getting pg, so tell him to stop https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
hope you finished yourself off, no spermies but satisfaction nontheless!!xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> re: the MS are you taking medication, my friend has to take an injection everyday for a year. but she wont feel the benefits for a year!! that sucks. I dont really know what to say apart - its difficult. hopefully this site will keep you occupied :)
> 
> GOSH i cant believe we have 4 BFP..thats great news!! A bog congrats to those people and good luck to the others xxx

i have been on some tablets for a while now but they have now sorted another appointment with the specialist to sort my meds as they had the results back yesterday, i must admit i am not looking forward to the future much,
xxxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, hope you are all well rested today,
> wondering if you have any advice for me,
> 
> i went docs yesterday about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
> i was told by someone else that it will read progesterone is low and will actually work in my favour but i'm unsure.
> 
> it has now also been confirmed my MS is now progressing and that i also need to have the surgery on my spine , it went out again yesterday and can't walk again so bed ridden for the foreseeable future again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in full force and i'm in a wheelchair.....
> any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
> hope you are all well today,
> Brightest Blessings to you all
> xxx


i'll try to help with your cd21,

How long is your cycle?

cos my is a 26 day, i went twice cos Dr didnt listen to me. i went on cd21 and my level was 35 (low) which is not good. 
Asked another Dr told Dr im a 26 to as oppose of 28 days, so told me to come in early as to cd 19, and my test 65 (very good)

is there not a chance that you can go in on a sat cos that be pefect result.

i be more concerned that if you did ov on sat your level has dropped a good bit by monday, or if you go in on fri and dont ov till sunday your still not getting a good result.

If your level is 35 and under you would need to be put on clomid, but now ive read and hear good results about soy isoflavones from H&B which is the same as clomid but more natural which you would take for 5 days only from cd3 - to cd7 to give you loads of eggs and stronger ones, take about 4 tabs a day.
haven't taken them myself yet, i do have a tub just in case nothing happens this month. also taking vit b6 & vit b complex 100 helps, with floic acid 800g that 2 tabs instead of the one.

But now im thinking i think not sure that you can take any other meds if you on clomid as it doesnt work, if your on meds 

hope that helps, xxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon ladies, how are you all today?
Sam, I hope all goes well for you at your appointment hun :flower:

Still no sign of AF at all for me yet. I'm started to get really annoyed with this whole waiting and game playing my body is putting me through. I'm still gonna give it until the weekend to show up and if nothing by next week, I'll go to see my GP (even though I don't want to) ..my OH keeps saying telling me not to go to the doctor and just either wait for AF to show up or just keep testing, it's all very good him saying that but he gets annoyed when I keep spending money on tests, well it's tough, because thats what I am doing.

I've also been really emotional the last few days too. As I have 4 cats at the moment, my oldest cat Tinkerbell is a mummy cat and she had 2 sets of kittens, one lot she had 4 kittens and we kept 2 of them kittens also, called Simba and Pickle and then Tinkerbell had another set of kittens and we wanted to keep one from this one too. We sold his brothers and sisters and were going to keep him but we can't afford to now, but we called him Oreo. Now my OH keeps saying about selling him and I'd really love to keep him, but we can't afford to. I mean already we spend a good £60 a month on just cat food. So yesterday I put up an ad on Gumtree and someone has asked about having him and I burst into tears and said he is not for sale and then today someone text me and asked about him and I'm fine with letting him go, told the guy he can come and see him tonight and now I feel like I wanna cry again because I'm gonna miss him so much :cry: (I'm a cat freak and LOVE cats and they are my babies for the meantime)

I was also watched Charmed and Buffy last night before I went to bed and I cried at each. I watched 1 episode of Charmed and cried my eyes out and then I watched 4 episodes of Buffy and cried at 3 of them ..what is wrong with me? lol ..I mean I do cry at TV shows and movies, but nothing like how I was crying last night. I'm just glad OH was in bed when I watched them otherwise he'd of probably sat there laughing at me.

Anyway, I hope you are all good xoxo :kiss:


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> thanks for reading it is good to get it off my chest, i'm so stressed at the moment. Of course i don't mind you telling ur hubby, a woman from the Britsh Legion has been helping us apply for disability living allowance (we've been turned down so need to appeal) so we are trying to get hold of her to see if she can advise us. Hubby is trying to get in touch with his chief clerk who should be dealing with it all but so far has left messages for him and not had a return call. He has however spoken to someone from the vetrans agency and they are ringing us back to make a appointment to come out for a home visit so they can see if they can help us out with anything and to check we will get what we are entitled to. I'm going to have a look on the internet to see if i can find any forums for ex serving personnel and their families in a bit. As for the RAF medical care before he became ill he lived in barracks mon-fri and me and the kids lived back in our home town and hubby came home at weekends, he was home on leave when he first became ill so i took him to my local hosp, he also had to become a temp patient at my doctors as he wasn't well enough to travel to go see his RAF doctor for a few weeks, when we eventually saw the RAF dr they decided it would be best if the NHS treated him and did tests etc as he would be closer to my gp's than his RAF camp and he just had to go back to the RAF dr once a month to check in and update them, the RAF haven't seemed that interested in his medical care tbh, the only time they showed a interest was when they had to do the medical discharge.
> I don't know how you manage to be such a kind hearted, caring woman when you've been thru so much yourself, you are such a brave and strong person i don't think i could have coped in your situation, but if you can find the strength to go on i know i can. Hope your appointment went ok today, you are such a lovely person and make everyone feel so welcome, i feel like i've known you ages, thank-you :hugs: x
> 
> oh i am glad you have found some resources, i know it is a slow process but you will get what you are entitled to, plus i must tell you the fact that they passed you over to the nhs is also a disgrace and opens the door for you to file a legal suit against them for not dealing with their personell when he needed it, the fact the nhs has not found a diagnosis it could be argued that they have made his conditions worse by passing the book and not giving the medical care that was needed (sorry did law at uni, criminal law but still makes me have an opinion lol). you really do need to look at this from every angle, there is more than one way to skin a cat as the saying goes.
> i will be here to spur you on and help in anyway i can. i have rung my auntie and she will be speaking to my cousin at the weekend, i will get as much info for you then, sorry it can't be sooner but he is still in afghan and so has to wait till he can take the phonecall.
> the reason you are having fun with DLA i presume is because hubby should be entitled to his pension and they are assuming that you want two benefits so i am glad you have that part in hand, and also the veterans. as for his big boss leave a message saying you shall involve the press, solicitors and mp's. as you are sure the nation would love to hear how badly the queens forces are treating him and believe me, all the bad press the forces are having at the moment it is the last thing they want.
> 
> you WILL get answers bernie and if you are willing to fight you will get results. don't be frightened about the fact they are a big corporation as the higher up they are the harder they will fall.
> sorry i can't be more help but i am here to chat to and i am so sorry you are having to go through all this,xxxxClick to expand...

Well hubby got to speak to his chief clerk today and the chief clerk was shocked that Allan has received his p45 apparently he is down to leave around the 25th Feb 2010 and that they are just getting him sone paperwork together to sort out money owed etc we should receive this in the post soon. I know mistakes happen but whoever sent the p45 out made a massive one. Thank you for all you've done you've been a huge help i just hope when the time comes in Feb he gets what he is owed x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, how are you all today?
> Sam, I hope all goes well for you at your appointment hun :flower:
> 
> Still no sign of AF at all for me yet. I'm started to get really annoyed with this whole waiting and game playing my body is putting me through. I'm still gonna give it until the weekend to show up and if nothing by next week, I'll go to see my GP (even though I don't want to) ..my OH keeps saying telling me not to go to the doctor and just either wait for AF to show up or just keep testing, it's all very good him saying that but he gets annoyed when I keep spending money on tests, well it's tough, because thats what I am doing.
> 
> I've also been really emotional the last few days too. As I have 4 cats at the moment, my oldest cat Tinkerbell is a mummy cat and she had 2 sets of kittens, one lot she had 4 kittens and we kept 2 of them kittens also, called Simba and Pickle and then Tinkerbell had another set of kittens and we wanted to keep one from this one too. We sold his brothers and sisters and were going to keep him but we can't afford to now, but we called him Oreo. Now my OH keeps saying about selling him and I'd really love to keep him, but we can't afford to. I mean already we spend a good £60 a month on just cat food. So yesterday I put up an ad on Gumtree and someone has asked about having him and I burst into tears and said he is not for sale and then today someone text me and asked about him and I'm fine with letting him go, told the guy he can come and see him tonight and now I feel like I wanna cry again because I'm gonna miss him so much :cry: (I'm a cat freak and LOVE cats and they are my babies for the meantime)
> 
> I was also watched Charmed and Buffy last night before I went to bed and I cried at each. I watched 1 episode of Charmed and cried my eyes out and then I watched 4 episodes of Buffy and cried at 3 of them ..what is wrong with me? lol ..I mean I do cry at TV shows and movies, but nothing like how I was crying last night. I'm just glad OH was in bed when I watched them otherwise he'd of probably sat there laughing at me.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you are all good xoxo :kiss:

YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! seriously i was like that, anything set me off, i was crying at bunnies and puppies on a vet programme, the advert to adopt elderly grandparents from the third world countries made me completely devastated lol, i cried for days over that one and promptly adopted 3 grandparents, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Well hubby got to speak to his chief clerk today and the chief clerk was shocked that Allan has received his p45 apparently he is down to leave around the 25th Feb 2010 and that they are just getting him sone paperwork together to sort out money owed etc we should receive this in the post soon. I know mistakes happen but whoever sent the p45 out made a massive one. Thank you for all you've done you've been a huge help i just hope when the time comes in Feb he gets what he is owed x

if he doesn't we shall go down there and kick some ass!!! so glad you got some better news hun, remember anytime you want to chat we're all here and you can always pm me or email me hun, hope your day is good hun, Love and hugs,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Butterfly25 . . . Your pregnant! Bernie . . . Glad your getting closer to posting things. Sam :) hugs xxx i'm at work and fed up. Davids away all weekend and then leaves monday morning for a two week course. I need ov to happen before friday


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> i'll try to help with your cd21,
> 
> How long is your cycle?
> 
> cos my is a 26 day, i went twice cos Dr didnt listen to me. i went on cd21 and my level was 35 (low) which is not good.
> Asked another Dr told Dr im a 26 to as oppose of 28 days, so told me to come in early as to cd 19, and my test 65 (very good)
> 
> is there not a chance that you can go in on a sat cos that be pefect result.
> 
> i be more concerned that if you did ov on sat your level has dropped a good bit by monday, or if you go in on fri and dont ov till sunday your still not getting a good result.
> 
> If your level is 35 and under you would need to be put on clomid, but now ive read and hear good results about soy isoflavones from H&B which is the same as clomid but more natural which you would take for 5 days only from cd3 - to cd7 to give you loads of eggs and stronger ones, take about 4 tabs a day.
> haven't taken them myself yet, i do have a tub just in case nothing happens this month. also taking vit b6 & vit b complex 100 helps, with floic acid 800g that 2 tabs instead of the one.
> 
> But now im thinking i think not sure that you can take any other meds if you on clomid as it doesnt work, if your on meds
> 
> hope that helps, xxxxx

so will my results read as too low or too high at roughly 2dpo?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Butterfly25 . . . Your pregnant! Bernie . . . Glad your getting closer to posting things. Sam :) hugs xxx i'm at work and fed up. Davids away all weekend and then leaves monday morning for a two week course. I need ov to happen before friday

aww hun, 
i hope that you get your OV before he goes away, your man will be pooped before he goes away, you still need to get plenty of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifas it can still catch the eggy even if your opk not confirmed,
work sounds like its stressing you out, hope things calm down for you soon sweet,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif 
xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! seriously i was like that, anything set me off, i was crying at bunnies and puppies on a vet programme, the advert to adopt elderly grandparents from the third world countries made me completely devastated lol, i cried for days over that one and promptly adopted 3 grandparents, xxx

[-( how can I be?

I've taken 5 tests so far; 
Boots Cheapie, Test #1 = BFN
Boots Cheapie, Test #2 = BFP
Boots Cheapie, Test #3 = BFN
Clearblue Digital, Test #4 = NOT PREGNANT
FRER, Test #5 = BFN

So that BFP has *GOT* to have been a fluke. I'm gonna test again at the weekend if my OH will let my buy any more HPT's and if it gives me a BFN again then I swear I give up on 'thinking' I'm pregnant this month. I will most prob see my GP next week, though I can't stand them and don't want to go ..I may even just wait for AF to show up or something I dunno yet, argh I wanna pull my hair out, lol.



MissyMojo said:


> Butterfly25 . . . Your pregnant! Bernie . . . Glad your getting closer to posting things. Sam :) hugs xxx i'm at work and fed up. Davids away all weekend and then leaves monday morning for a two week course. I need ov to happen before friday

[-( nope ..exactly what I said there ^ :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Love you smilies Sam! Sorry your not feeling well hope your MS stays away until after you get your blessing!

Berniep so glad things are going better for you and Allen and we didn't need to open a can of woopass on his cheif. LOL

butterfly go get a blood test! Emotions are a great sign!

missy mojo you go get him girl!

to all you lovely ladies that I missed so sorry very tired as played on FB really late last night and not much sleep.:dohh: 12 dpo so will be defo be testing tomorrow. I am feeling really positive about this cycle and the ritual I did to help it along with the help of Sam!


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that I will be back after I fix supper I just got home a little while ago took my daughter to the doctor and they said that she has ADHD & ODD so now she is starting meds tomorrow...so I'm praying it helps her...but anyways I will be back tonight and read the pages and catch up...hope your all doing great...talk to you all soon...

Hi,
i hope the meds help, we are just going thru assessements with my eldest for ADHD hopefully we'll get some answers soon, how old is your daughter?


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, hope you are all well rested today,
> wondering if you have any advice for me,
> 
> i went docs yesterday about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
> i was told by someone else that it will read progesterone is low and will actually work in my favour but i'm unsure.
> 
> it has now also been confirmed my MS is now progressing and that i also need to have the surgery on my spine , it went out again yesterday and can't walk again so bed ridden for the foreseeable future again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in full force and i'm in a wheelchair.....
> any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
> hope you are all well today,
> Brightest Blessings to you all
> xxx

Hi, how are you today? i tried to reply to this bit earlier when i sent the reply to your reply to my post (if that makes sense lol) but my internet went off, i've no advise about the cd21 bit, i've no experience i'm afraid but i wanted to give you a massive :hugs:, i hope you get your baby before your MS gets worse, when will you need your operation? hope your not bed ridden for too long, you must be going out of your mind, take care x :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, how are you all today?
> Sam, I hope all goes well for you at your appointment hun :flower:
> 
> Still no sign of AF at all for me yet. I'm started to get really annoyed with this whole waiting and game playing my body is putting me through. I'm still gonna give it until the weekend to show up and if nothing by next week, I'll go to see my GP (even though I don't want to) ..my OH keeps saying telling me not to go to the doctor and just either wait for AF to show up or just keep testing, it's all very good him saying that but he gets annoyed when I keep spending money on tests, well it's tough, because thats what I am doing.
> 
> I've also been really emotional the last few days too. As I have 4 cats at the moment, my oldest cat Tinkerbell is a mummy cat and she had 2 sets of kittens, one lot she had 4 kittens and we kept 2 of them kittens also, called Simba and Pickle and then Tinkerbell had another set of kittens and we wanted to keep one from this one too. We sold his brothers and sisters and were going to keep him but we can't afford to now, but we called him Oreo. Now my OH keeps saying about selling him and I'd really love to keep him, but we can't afford to. I mean already we spend a good £60 a month on just cat food. So yesterday I put up an ad on Gumtree and someone has asked about having him and I burst into tears and said he is not for sale and then today someone text me and asked about him and I'm fine with letting him go, told the guy he can come and see him tonight and now I feel like I wanna cry again because I'm gonna miss him so much :cry: (I'm a cat freak and LOVE cats and they are my babies for the meantime)
> 
> I was also watched Charmed and Buffy last night before I went to bed and I cried at each. I watched 1 episode of Charmed and cried my eyes out and then I watched 4 episodes of Buffy and cried at 3 of them ..what is wrong with me? lol ..I mean I do cry at TV shows and movies, but nothing like how I was crying last night. I'm just glad OH was in bed when I watched them otherwise he'd of probably sat there laughing at me.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you are all good xoxo :kiss:


Hi, 
sorry you've still no answers, i hope you get some soon.
I know what you mean about the cats, we've had cats since we got married 10 years ago, about 4 years ago we moved into private rented accomodation and we had to re-home the 3 we had it broke my heart, i had to get hubby to take them to the re-homing centre. We are now in a different house and can have cats, we took my sisters in when she couldn't afford her anymore and i could have sworn she said she had been done so let her out, anyway it turned out i was wrong and she had 4 babies (one died unfortunately) my hubby said we couldn't afford Tinkerbell (yes ours was Tinkerbell too lol) and 3 kittens and i had to re-home 3 but i could decide whether i wanted to keep a kitten or Tinkerbell, the kids begged to keep a kitten and a lovely lady had already offered to take Tinkerbell so we kept a boy kitten and Tinkerbell and the other 2 kittens left, i cried when each of them was collected it was awful. That was last year, the kitten we kept hates me, he pee's on my clothes, scratches me and just avoids been near me in general but yet loves hubby and the kids, so for our 10th wedding anniversary in May my hubby surprised me with a kitten, she gorgeous, we called her Millie but my hubby calls her milli-peed and she answers more to that lol she's a lovely cat but funnily enough like the other cat prefers my hubby, i can't understand it, when we had cats in the past they always loved me but these 2 think the sun shines out of hubby's backside lol. Hope your handover goes ok :hugs: x


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well hubby got to speak to his chief clerk today and the chief clerk was shocked that Allan has received his p45 apparently he is down to leave around the 25th Feb 2010 and that they are just getting him sone paperwork together to sort out money owed etc we should receive this in the post soon. I know mistakes happen but whoever sent the p45 out made a massive one. Thank you for all you've done you've been a huge help i just hope when the time comes in Feb he gets what he is owed x
> 
> if he doesn't we shall go down there and kick some ass!!! so glad you got some better news hun, remember anytime you want to chat we're all here and you can always pm me or email me hun, hope your day is good hun, Love and hugs,xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, we may still need to but i've a feeling we are looking at been next year now, so far 3 different people have told him his leaving date is the 25th Febuary 2010 so it must be right, it seems so long away, i've been planning on decorating and buying the kids new bedroom furniture oh and a car cause ours broke down and needed to be scrapped the end of August and its killing me not having one, but i'll have to be patient, take care x


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> Butterfly25 . . . Your pregnant! Bernie . . . Glad your getting closer to posting things. Sam :) hugs xxx i'm at work and fed up. Davids away all weekend and then leaves monday morning for a two week course. I need ov to happen before friday

I hope you catch your eggy, happy BDing x


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Love you smilies Sam! Sorry your not feeling well hope your MS stays away until after you get your blessing!
> 
> Berniep so glad things are going better for you and Allen and we didn't need to open a can of woopass on his cheif. LOL
> 
> butterfly go get a blood test! Emotions are a great sign!
> 
> missy mojo you go get him girl!
> 
> to all you lovely ladies that I missed so sorry very tired as played on FB really late last night and not much sleep.:dohh: 12 dpo so will be defo be testing tomorrow. I am feeling really positive about this cycle and the ritual I did to help it along with the help of Sam!

Thank you, keep your can just in case though, we may need it next year lol,
Good luck 2moro, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Berniep

Hello to everyone else i've not just posted to,
Hope your all ok and having a good day, i'm still full of cold and now hubby is too so we are both grumpy and bad tempered (poor kids), i'm back at work 2moro and i can't face it, i feel like crap and my boss is a bully if he dare say anything 2moro i don't think i'll be able to stop myself telling him where he can stick his job, i wish i could phone in sick or even better find another job, hope you all enjoy your evening or for those hours behind day, take care x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Berniep said:


> Hi,
> sorry you've still no answers, i hope you get some soon.
> I know what you mean about the cats, we've had cats since we got married 10 years ago, about 4 years ago we moved into private rented accomodation and we had to re-home the 3 we had it broke my heart, i had to get hubby to take them to the re-homing centre. We are now in a different house and can have cats, we took my sisters in when she couldn't afford her anymore and i could have sworn she said she had been done so let her out, anyway it turned out i was wrong and she had 4 babies (one died unfortunately) my hubby said we couldn't afford Tinkerbell (yes ours was Tinkerbell too lol) and 3 kittens and i had to re-home 3 but i could decide whether i wanted to keep a kitten or Tinkerbell, the kids begged to keep a kitten and a lovely lady had already offered to take Tinkerbell so we kept a boy kitten and Tinkerbell and the other 2 kittens left, i cried when each of them was collected it was awful. That was last year, the kitten we kept hates me, he pee's on my clothes, scratches me and just avoids been near me in general but yet loves hubby and the kids, so for our 10th wedding anniversary in May my hubby surprised me with a kitten, she gorgeous, we called her Millie but my hubby calls her milli-peed and she answers more to that lol she's a lovely cat but funnily enough like the other cat prefers my hubby, i can't understand it, when we had cats in the past they always loved me but these 2 think the sun shines out of hubby's backside lol. Hope your handover goes ok :hugs: x

Yeah I know it's so hard to let the fluffy babies go. The thing is with Tinkerbell's first litter, she had 4 kittens. We kept 2 and 1 went to my friend and the other 1 my parents had, so we knew where they went and can still see them. When Tinkerbell had her second litter she had 5. 2 went to one of my other friends, 1 went to the friend that had 1 from the first litter and another 1 went to another one of my friends and we wanted to keep this 1. He so is cute too and as we have to sell him now, he is gonna be going to someone we don't know, so it's not like we're gonna still be able to see him :(
Ah all our 3/4 hate my OH. I mean they do let him hold them, but they never wanna stay, they never sit on him or purr when they are near him because he always shouts at them and then he is all like "why don't they like me?" lol. They love me though, they always sit on me, sleep on me and purr whenever I pick them up, haha.

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooooooooooo tired just got in been ina room full of 1-2 year olds since 9 this morn:cloud9:


----------



## Berniep

xoButterfly25 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> sorry you've still no answers, i hope you get some soon.
> I know what you mean about the cats, we've had cats since we got married 10 years ago, about 4 years ago we moved into private rented accomodation and we had to re-home the 3 we had it broke my heart, i had to get hubby to take them to the re-homing centre. We are now in a different house and can have cats, we took my sisters in when she couldn't afford her anymore and i could have sworn she said she had been done so let her out, anyway it turned out i was wrong and she had 4 babies (one died unfortunately) my hubby said we couldn't afford Tinkerbell (yes ours was Tinkerbell too lol) and 3 kittens and i had to re-home 3 but i could decide whether i wanted to keep a kitten or Tinkerbell, the kids begged to keep a kitten and a lovely lady had already offered to take Tinkerbell so we kept a boy kitten and Tinkerbell and the other 2 kittens left, i cried when each of them was collected it was awful. That was last year, the kitten we kept hates me, he pee's on my clothes, scratches me and just avoids been near me in general but yet loves hubby and the kids, so for our 10th wedding anniversary in May my hubby surprised me with a kitten, she gorgeous, we called her Millie but my hubby calls her milli-peed and she answers more to that lol she's a lovely cat but funnily enough like the other cat prefers my hubby, i can't understand it, when we had cats in the past they always loved me but these 2 think the sun shines out of hubby's backside lol. Hope your handover goes ok :hugs: x
> 
> Yeah I know it's so hard to let the fluffy babies go. The thing is with Tinkerbell's first litter, she had 4 kittens. We kept 2 and 1 went to my friend and the other 1 my parents had, so we knew where they went and can still see them. When Tinkerbell had her second litter she had 5. 2 went to one of my other friends, 1 went to the friend that had 1 from the first litter and another 1 went to another one of my friends and we wanted to keep this 1. He so is cute too and as we have to sell him now, he is gonna be going to someone we don't know, so it's not like we're gonna still be able to see him :(
> Ah all our 3/4 hate my OH. I mean they do let him hold them, but they never wanna stay, they never sit on him or purr when they are near him because he always shouts at them and then he is all like "why don't they like me?" lol. They love me though, they always sit on me, sleep on me and purr whenever I pick them up, haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I must just be unlucky that we've got 2 that prefer hubby, i'm not impressed he didn't want cats in the first place, hubby thinks its funny and fusses them on purpose, the kitten will sit next to me and occasionally on my knee but she doesn't like me stroking her, although i'll admit they both want me when i'm holding their treats lol x


----------



## xoButterfly25

I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:

I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.


----------



## Berniep

xoButterfly25 said:


> I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:
> 
> I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.

:hugs: Oreo will be ok :hugs:

Why do men do that? jump down your throat before you've even finished, i hope you manage to go back to college, i'm looking at doing a teaching assistant distant learning course, i'm fed up in my job and want a career change and at least if i get pregnant i can continue studying when the baby is born. Good luck x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Doodar said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! seriously i was like that, anything set me off, i was crying at bunnies and puppies on a vet programme, the advert to adopt elderly grandparents from the third world countries made me completely devastated lol, i cried for days over that one and promptly adopted 3 grandparents, xxx
> 
> [-( how can I be?
> 
> I've taken 5 tests so far;
> Boots Cheapie, Test #1 = BFN
> Boots Cheapie, Test #2 = BFP
> Boots Cheapie, Test #3 = BFN
> Clearblue Digital, Test #4 = NOT PREGNANT
> FRER, Test #5 = BFN
> 
> So that BFP has *GOT* to have been a fluke. I'm gonna test again at the weekend if my OH will let my buy any more HPT's and if it gives me a BFN again then I swear I give up on 'thinking' I'm pregnant this month. I will most prob see my GP next week, though I can't stand them and don't want to go ..I may even just wait for AF to show up or something I dunno yet, argh I wanna pull my hair out, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly25 . . . Your pregnant! Bernie . . . Glad your getting closer to posting things. Sam :) hugs xxx i'm at work and fed up. Davids away all weekend and then leaves monday morning for a two week course. I need ov to happen before fridayClick to expand...
> 
> [-( nope ..exactly what I said there ^ :)Click to expand...
> 
> NEXT WEEK!!!! You need to go now, like right this minute. It's keeping us all in suspense. We need to know!!!Click to expand...

I can only go next week, no appiontments until next week and even if there was any this week I can't go because of working and being busy :wacko:



Doodar said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:
> 
> I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.
> 
> Go for it girl!. If it costs nothing then you don't need his permisson. Don't even tell him, just go and sign up and then tell him when you get back.xClick to expand...

He doesn't mind if I go back, it's just he didn't let me finish when I was explaining it to him and thought HE was gonna end up paying out £4,000 for me. Even if I did have to pay I would have payed for it myself, so I don't see what the problem would have been either way. I've already booked an appointment to speak to someone there because as the course started in September and there is no current spaces at the moment, so until someone drops out I can't start, then if thats the case I'll have to wait until next September ..but I mean for all I know I could be pregnant by then (I hope, lol)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Doodar said:


> Oh well thats good then, let's hope someone drops out so you can make a start on it before your little bundle of joy arrives.
> Do you think you will test again before you doctors? x x

Yeah I'm gonna give AF until the weekend to show up and if it doesn't I'm gonna try and test again then, but most definately before I go to the doctors xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls
just wanted to apologise for not being on the thread tonight but my head has completely fell off and i am sitting her blubbering like an idiot for the last hour or so, 
been over on the clearblue thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor-97.html ( this is the last page that i have been posting on today) that i am also a member of and gone a bit more in depth with my illness and stuff and the girls on there are being so nice and my dear lovely Tulip said some lovely things and remembered my little girls nickname and i have just completely mentally collapsed.
i am just struggling finding answers to the cd21 question amongst the news from the hospital about my conditions and i just have had enough of it. i am sick of killing babies and am considering locking myself in a padded cell forever lol
i am sorry if i haven't answered any posts but i will be back tomorrow after the hospital appointment and promise i will answer then, so sorry if i have let any of you down but i am not good to be around tonight,
love to you all and i hope you have a lovely evening
Goddess Bless
xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls
> just wanted to apologise for not being on the thread tonight but my head has completely fell off and i am sitting her blubbering like an idiot for the last hour or so,
> been over on the clearblue thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor-97.html ( this is the last page that i have been posting on today) that i am also a member of and gone a bit more in depth with my illness and stuff and the girls on there are being so nice and my dear lovely Tulip said some lovely things and remembered my little girls nickname and i have just completely mentally collapsed.
> i am just struggling finding answers to the cd21 question amongst the news from the hospital about my conditions and i just have had enough of it. i am sick of killing babies and am considering locking myself in a padded cell forever lol
> i am sorry if i haven't answered any posts but i will be back tomorrow after the hospital appointment and promise i will answer then, so sorry if i have let any of you down but i am not good to be around tonight,
> love to you all and i hope you have a lovely evening
> Goddess Bless
> xxxx

awww Sam hun I'm so sorry I hope you get a good night sleep tonight and can't wait to chat with you tomorrow hun...sorry I wasn't on here earlier to chat with ya...sending you lots of hugs your way...I to wish I could make it all better for you hun....love ya:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...

cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh well thats good then, let's hope someone drops out so you can make a start on it before your little bundle of joy arrives.
> Do you think you will test again before you doctors? x x
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna give AF until the weekend to show up and if it doesn't I'm gonna try and test again then, but most definately before I go to the doctors xxClick to expand...

hoping that you get your :bfp: this week....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> sooooooooooooo tired just got in been ina room full of 1-2 year olds since 9 this morn:cloud9:



Lindsey I know what you mean girl I work with 16 pre-k students everyday by myself...and its very tireing :wacko::shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon all, not long in from work ... :wacko: some people but i shall rise myself above them.. im only doing relief work when some is sick or on hols.
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 {{hugs}} it's nor over till she shows up.
> 
> congrats to op sorry your name gone from my head, been catching up all this reading.
> 
> 
> hedgewitch thinking of you hope now able to great help and advice.
> i know when i had my mc's i planted roses and a jasmine plant. i know it not the same what you have gone through, but just a thought in honor of Lilly
> 
> well did the deed again just an extra bonus just in case i might of ov a bit later
> then i thought,
> so cd 17 for me and counting
> 
> :happydance:

sending you lots of babydust your way....hope ovulation comes soon for ya....I hate the waiting also...
:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

pinkflamingo said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you? Sam cast for us last night....Thanks again Sam.
> 
> Have read a few of the pages to try and 'catch up' with all your stories! Let's hope there are a lot more BFP's soon.
> 
> xx
> 
> i am banking on there being plenty of bfp's over christmas!! and you are welcome for the casting, anytime, glad you're here with us, have you had a good day,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

sorry that AF showed up sending you lots of babydust your way....
:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that I will be back after I fix supper I just got home a little while ago took my daughter to the doctor and they said that she has ADHD & ODD so now she is starting meds tomorrow...so I'm praying it helps her...but anyways I will be back tonight and read the pages and catch up...hope your all doing great...talk to you all soon...
> 
> Hi,
> i hope the meds help, we are just going thru assessements with my eldest for ADHD hopefully we'll get some answers soon, how old is your daughter?Click to expand...

well today was her first day on the concerta 18 mgs and she done excellent at school she got the highest for being good today...woohoo!!!! I'm sooo tickled about it....I hope that you find out if you eldest has ADHD soon hun...I know its hard sometimes....


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello to everyone else i've not just posted to,
> Hope your all ok and having a good day, i'm still full of cold and now hubby is too so we are both grumpy and bad tempered (poor kids), i'm back at work 2moro and i can't face it, i feel like crap and my boss is a bully if he dare say anything 2moro i don't think i'll be able to stop myself telling him where he can stick his job, i wish i could phone in sick or even better find another job, hope you all enjoy your evening or for those hours behind day, take care x

hope you and your hubby get to feeling better soon....:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:
> 
> I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.

awww I'm so sorry that you had to let Oreo go I know its hard and it would break my heart also...:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Evening Ladies, How are we all doing on this fine evening!!
> 
> Well I'm Knackered, had a mad mad hectic day at work. My legs are killing me so is my back but luckily no headache woohoo. Think I got that one out of the way last night, had bad migraine went to bed early. I'm off tomorrow and I'm going christmas shopping, need to get a proper start on things. Did get a few things at weekend, but I'm normally so much more organised than this. Think this whole ttc thing has taken over my mind, only go shopping for opk's and hpt's nowadays lol sod the clothes, shoes, make-up, all a girl needs is opk's and hpt's sad aren't I. Think I'm gonna have to put that one to the back of my mind and get cracking on christmas now. x x

I hate that your legs were killing you hun...hope they are feeling better now....thats great that your starting your christmas shopping early this year I wish I could start early myself...I know what you mean about the whoel ttc thing taken over our minds....:wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

well I think that i"m going to go to bed early tonight for a change...hope you all have a great night tonight and a good sleep....:sleep: I will be checking back in in the morning...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh Sam Hunny I don't know what to say to make you feel better. I wish there was something I could do. Let it all out hun hopefully it will make you feel better. Life has delt you a bad hand of cards and I can only hope that things get better for you. I hope the hospital have answers for you tomorrow. Don't ever think that you have let anyone down because it's far from it. You have amazing strength and you have helped so many people's dreams come true, putting them before yourself. You now need to take time for yourself and get yourself better. Hopefully they will sort your meds out and you can have a better quality of life. I still think you are grieving so much for lily-mae and thats good, you need to allow yourself to. We are here for you no matter what. We will be here when you feel the need to talk. Please don't think you are letting people down. Lots of love,hugs and kisses. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow. Good Luck. x x x

thanks sweet, feel so shit for whinging and shouldn't have posted that but i just..........well never mind, thanks though hun, speak to you tomorrow, hope you rest well,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> awww Sam hun I'm so sorry I hope you get a good night sleep tonight and can't wait to chat with you tomorrow hun...sorry I wasn't on here earlier to chat with ya...sending you lots of hugs your way...I to wish I could make it all better for you hun....love ya:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hi patty, hope you are well, sorry i missed you hun, speak to you soon,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg

i think you ovulated already hun, i would say so anyway,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I'm off to bed girls, need my beauty sleep.
> 
> Night all. sleep well. x x x

goodnight hun, rest well,xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:
> 
> I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.
> 
> :hugs: Oreo will be ok :hugs:
> 
> Why do men do that? jump down your throat before you've even finished, i hope you manage to go back to college, i'm looking at doing a teaching assistant distant learning course, i'm fed up in my job and want a career change and at least if i get pregnant i can continue studying when the baby is born. Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> I want a career change too. Place is driving me mad. I'm just hoping that I fall pregnant soon so I dont have to put up with it for much longer. Don't want to leave coz will miss on maternity pay, so got to stick it for now. Can totally sympathize with you though. xClick to expand...

I know what you mean about mat pay, i'm job hunting at the moment and won't leave my current job till i can replace it, even if i fall pregnant before i start a new job or just as i start i should be entitled to mat allowance instead, i just need to find a new job now! x


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls
> just wanted to apologise for not being on the thread tonight but my head has completely fell off and i am sitting her blubbering like an idiot for the last hour or so,
> been over on the clearblue thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor-97.html ( this is the last page that i have been posting on today) that i am also a member of and gone a bit more in depth with my illness and stuff and the girls on there are being so nice and my dear lovely Tulip said some lovely things and remembered my little girls nickname and i have just completely mentally collapsed.
> i am just struggling finding answers to the cd21 question amongst the news from the hospital about my conditions and i just have had enough of it. i am sick of killing babies and am considering locking myself in a padded cell forever lol
> i am sorry if i haven't answered any posts but i will be back tomorrow after the hospital appointment and promise i will answer then, so sorry if i have let any of you down but i am not good to be around tonight,
> love to you all and i hope you have a lovely evening
> Goddess Bless
> xxxx

You haven't let any of us down silly! i hope your feeling better today, we all need a good cry sometimes and i'm not suprised you needed one after all you've been thru, if you ever need to chat you know where i am. Good luck with your appt today x


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
Just popped on quickly before i take kids to school and go to work, how are you all? not much to report for me, it only cd9, i'm going to buy my candles and ribbon after work today so will try to do my part of spell 2nite. Well better go or we'll be late, speak to you all later x


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg
> 
> Hmmm is the first one CD15 that one looks the darkest to me hun. x xClick to expand...

the 6th one down from the top is cd15 and the very top one that is dark is the cd 20...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam Hunny I don't know what to say to make you feel better. I wish there was something I could do. Let it all out hun hopefully it will make you feel better. Life has delt you a bad hand of cards and I can only hope that things get better for you. I hope the hospital have answers for you tomorrow. Don't ever think that you have let anyone down because it's far from it. You have amazing strength and you have helped so many people's dreams come true, putting them before yourself. You now need to take time for yourself and get yourself better. Hopefully they will sort your meds out and you can have a better quality of life. I still think you are grieving so much for lily-mae and thats good, you need to allow yourself to. We are here for you no matter what. We will be here when you feel the need to talk. Please don't think you are letting people down. Lots of love,hugs and kisses. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow. Good Luck. x x x
> 
> thanks sweet, feel so shit for whinging and shouldn't have posted that but i just..........well never mind, thanks though hun, speak to you tomorrow, hope you rest well,xxxClick to expand...

sam please don't ever feel like shit for whining to us thats what we are here for ....for everything venting, laughter, joy and so on...so please share any feelings that you have hun its ok....we all love you sam and will support you through anything....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> awww Sam hun I'm so sorry I hope you get a good night sleep tonight and can't wait to chat with you tomorrow hun...sorry I wasn't on here earlier to chat with ya...sending you lots of hugs your way...I to wish I could make it all better for you hun....love ya:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi patty, hope you are well, sorry i missed you hun, speak to you soon,xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies, How are we all doing on this fine evening!!
> 
> Well I'm Knackered, had a mad mad hectic day at work. My legs are killing me so is my back but luckily no headache woohoo. Think I got that one out of the way last night, had bad migraine went to bed early. I'm off tomorrow and I'm going christmas shopping, need to get a proper start on things. Did get a few things at weekend, but I'm normally so much more organised than this. Think this whole ttc thing has taken over my mind, only go shopping for opk's and hpt's nowadays lol sod the clothes, shoes, make-up, all a girl needs is opk's and hpt's sad aren't I. Think I'm gonna have to put that one to the back of my mind and get cracking on christmas now. x x
> 
> I hate that your legs were killing you hun...hope they are feeling better now....thats great that your starting your christmas shopping early this year I wish I could start early myself...I know what you mean about the whoel ttc thing taken over our minds....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Much better thanks hun, nice and rested. Hope your ok. Glad to hear your daughter had a better day at school today. x xClick to expand...

thanks hun....I'm just so happy about her doing good yesterday it just makes my heart feel so much better....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> well I think that i"m going to go to bed early tonight for a change...hope you all have a great night tonight and a good sleep....:sleep: I will be checking back in in the morning...:hugs:
> 
> Night hunny. Sleep well. x x sweet dreams x xClick to expand...

had a great night sleep...thanks for the sweet dreams...and woke up this morning and had to get some loving from my hubby....:happydance:hope you had a great night sleep Doodar....


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam Hunny I don't know what to say to make you feel better. I wish there was something I could do. Let it all out hun hopefully it will make you feel better. Life has delt you a bad hand of cards and I can only hope that things get better for you. I hope the hospital have answers for you tomorrow. Don't ever think that you have let anyone down because it's far from it. You have amazing strength and you have helped so many people's dreams come true, putting them before yourself. You now need to take time for yourself and get yourself better. Hopefully they will sort your meds out and you can have a better quality of life. I still think you are grieving so much for lily-mae and thats good, you need to allow yourself to. We are here for you no matter what. We will be here when you feel the need to talk. Please don't think you are letting people down. Lots of love,hugs and kisses. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow. Good Luck. x x x
> 
> thanks sweet, feel so shit for whinging and shouldn't have posted that but i just..........well never mind, thanks though hun, speak to you tomorrow, hope you rest well,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sam you weren't whinging hun, it's fine honestly. That is what we are here for, to help you. An lets face it if you can't whinge to us hun then who can you whinge too. Get it off your chest. Anytime you wanna whinge I'm here. Hope you manage to get some sleep hun. I just wish I could make it all go away for you. Take care. Goddess Bless. x x xClick to expand...

I agree with her 100%:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I just let Oreo go though and I couldn't stop crying. I've literally only just calmed down. I miss my little furr baby already :cry:
> 
> I'm also stressed out so much atm, my OH is being really cocky with me and pissing me off. I was looking at going back to college to get a higher qualifacation than the one I already have for Childcare and Education and he was moaning about it costing £4,000 for the 2 years when he wouldn't even let me get a word in, because it won't cost me anything to go back and ugh, it's stressing me out so much.
> 
> :hugs: Oreo will be ok :hugs:
> 
> Why do men do that? jump down your throat before you've even finished, i hope you manage to go back to college, i'm looking at doing a teaching assistant distant learning course, i'm fed up in my job and want a career change and at least if i get pregnant i can continue studying when the baby is born. Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> I want a career change too. Place is driving me mad. I'm just hoping that I fall pregnant soon so I dont have to put up with it for much longer. Don't want to leave coz will miss on maternity pay, so got to stick it for now. Can totally sympathize with you though. xClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about mat pay, i'm job hunting at the moment and won't leave my current job till i can replace it, even if i fall pregnant before i start a new job or just as i start i should be entitled to mat allowance instead, i just need to find a new job now! xClick to expand...


Hope your able to find a new job hun that offers the mat pay to....


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> I'm off to bed girls, need my beauty sleep.
> 
> Night all. sleep well. x x x

hope you have a wonderful night sleep hun and sweet dreams for you also...:sleep::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> Just popped on quickly before i take kids to school and go to work, how are you all? not much to report for me, it only cd9, i'm going to buy my candles and ribbon after work today so will try to do my part of spell 2nite. Well better go or we'll be late, speak to you all later x

Hope you have a wonderful day at work today I'm getting ready to leave for work myself I wish it was already friday...:thumbup: thats wonderful that you will be doing your part of the spell tonight...talk to you soon...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg
> 
> Hmmm is the first one CD15 that one looks the darkest to me hun. x xClick to expand...
> 
> the 6th one down from the top is cd15 and the very top one that is dark is the cd 20...Click to expand...

you know what else ladies, megg the one that got pregnant from a spell from sam she actually ovulated 2 times and they were a few days apart so I really feel that it could be possible with me ovulating around cd15 and then on cd 20 or 21..I'm hoping so ...:happydance: well anyways I have been having relations alot since last friday so I know that there is enough spermies in there to hopefully do the job...:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I wish I could stay here all day long and chat with you all but I have to head to work now...I hope you all have a wonderful day today...and I will try and check back online during my lunch break if I can...if not I will be on here tonight....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies how are you all today?

Sam hun, you shouldn't feel bad at all for posting how you feel and you haven't let any of us down, you are such and strong person. We all are here for you, just like you are for us. We are all here for eachother and thats what I like about these boards. I feel close to you all (even though I don't know any of you physically) and I want to thank you all for helping me through things and reading my posts, especially you Sam, for doing all you do for us. Hope you feel better soon and remember we are all here for you :flower: xxx

Anyways, I feel really rough today. All last night I had pains in my stomach, but they wern't like AF pains, it was just like a tight feeling, like my stomach muscles were tightend last night. It felt like I had been lifting heavy weights or something (like you know how you lift heavy things and sometimes you're stomach hurts?) but of course I've not been lifting anything heavy. My OH wont even let me, because he believes now that I could be pregnant, even though I don't believe it myself ..but yeah I had that tight feeling in my stomach all night and woke up this morning feeling rough, I even felt a little sick but not that I needed to throw up but that went away after eating a bowl of cereal, so maybe it was just a hungry sick feeling? ..but right now I feel rough again. I feel so bloated ..yeah I had some lunch about an hour ago, so may just be bloated from that, but it's gone like 2 hours and I only feel bloated now? :wacko: I'm really started to get fed up with my body playing games with me. One second I feel like I'm pregnant and hope I am and then the other I don't feel like I'm pregnant. I wanna test again but don't have anymore tests until I can get to the store to buy some and can't see a doctor until next week.

Hope you are all doing good today though xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..


I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!

I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls.....

Ooooh congrats Csunshine013 :happydance::happydance: hope you have a healthy 8 months ahead..

I did a bit of a Christmas shop today, couldn't help it everything looks soooo nice, bought my daughter a letter for the big man in red & and some teddie snowman and reindeer for around the fireplace.

Also bought tin chocolates :blush: Quality street & roses, was going to buy celebration's & heroes thought nay that been greedy might but them another time.They had a good deal on in the shop 1/2 price then normal. 
Love and hate this time of the year cos of all the lovely food stuff they present(design) package ...


Sam hope your feeling better today hun {{hugs}}

frogger3240 :happydance::happydance: holding thumbs for you


----------



## crossroads

Thanks for the spell HW :hugs: x x


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:

Congratulations Csunshine, i'm so pleased for you, hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## Berniep

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon girls.....
> 
> Ooooh congrats Csunshine013 :happydance::happydance: hope you have a healthy 8 months ahead..
> 
> I did a bit of a Christmas shop today, couldn't help it everything looks soooo nice, bought my daughter a letter for the big man in red & and some teddie snowman and reindeer for around the fireplace.
> 
> Also bought tin chocolates :blush: Quality street & roses, was going to buy celebration's & heroes thought nay that been greedy might but them another time.They had a good deal on in the shop 1/2 price then normal.
> Love and hate this time of the year cos of all the lovely food stuff they present(design) package ...
> 
> 
> Sam hope your feeling better today hun {{hugs}}
> 
> frogger3240 :happydance::happydance: holding thumbs for you

ooh i love xmas shopping, i haven't bought any chocs yet though cause i always end up eating them before xmas lol x


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Csunshine, i'm so pleased for you, hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months xClick to expand...

With everything that has happened this past year I am very cautious at this point and probably wont breath a sigh of relief until after Mar 26th. :dohh:

Thanks ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Berniep

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all today?
> 
> Sam hun, you shouldn't feel bad at all for posting how you feel and you haven't let any of us down, you are such and strong person. We all are here for you, just like you are for us. We are all here for eachother and thats what I like about these boards. I feel close to you all (even though I don't know any of you physically) and I want to thank you all for helping me through things and reading my posts, especially you Sam, for doing all you do for us. Hope you feel better soon and remember we are all here for you :flower: xxx
> 
> Anyways, I feel really rough today. All last night I had pains in my stomach, but they wern't like AF pains, it was just like a tight feeling, like my stomach muscles were tightend last night. It felt like I had been lifting heavy weights or something (like you know how you lift heavy things and sometimes you're stomach hurts?) but of course I've not been lifting anything heavy. My OH wont even let me, because he believes now that I could be pregnant, even though I don't believe it myself ..but yeah I had that tight feeling in my stomach all night and woke up this morning feeling rough, I even felt a little sick but not that I needed to throw up but that went away after eating a bowl of cereal, so maybe it was just a hungry sick feeling? ..but right now I feel rough again. I feel so bloated ..yeah I had some lunch about an hour ago, so may just be bloated from that, but it's gone like 2 hours and I only feel bloated now? :wacko: I'm really started to get fed up with my body playing games with me. One second I feel like I'm pregnant and hope I am and then the other I don't feel like I'm pregnant. I wanna test again but don't have anymore tests until I can get to the store to buy some and can't see a doctor until next week.
> 
> Hope you are all doing good today though xxx

I hope you get some answers soon, the signs are looking so positive, good luck x


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Csunshine, i'm so pleased for you, hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months xClick to expand...
> 
> With everything that has happened this past year I am very cautious at this point and probably wont breath a sigh of relief until after Mar 26th. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks ladies!:hugs:Click to expand...

Its understandable you been cautious, i really really hope this is it for you and your little bean x


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> Just popped on quickly before i take kids to school and go to work, how are you all? not much to report for me, it only cd9, i'm going to buy my candles and ribbon after work today so will try to do my part of spell 2nite. Well better go or we'll be late, speak to you all later x
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day at work today I'm getting ready to leave for work myself I wish it was already friday...:thumbup: thats wonderful that you will be doing your part of the spell tonight...talk to you soon...:hugs:Click to expand...

Mmm i wouldn't call it wonderful, i hate my job i have a bully for a boss, i'm currently job hunting, lets just say the wonderful part of my shift was when i finished lol. However i hope you have a good day at work x


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
my opk's arrived today and my thermometer arrived a few days ago so i'm going to start using them 2moro (it'll be cd10), i've also bought my candles and ribbon so i'll be doing my part of the spell 2nite as planned, just need the kids to go to bed, but seen as its not even 5pm yet and they've not even had their tea i suppose i better feed them and let them stay up till their normal bedtime lol.
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hey girls
> just wanted to apologise for not being on the thread tonight but my head has completely fell off and i am sitting her blubbering like an idiot for the last hour or so,
> been over on the clearblue thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor-97.html ( this is the last page that i have been posting on today) that i am also a member of and gone a bit more in depth with my illness and stuff and the girls on there are being so nice and my dear lovely Tulip said some lovely things and remembered my little girls nickname and i have just completely mentally collapsed.
> i am just struggling finding answers to the cd21 question amongst the news from the hospital about my conditions and i just have had enough of it. i am sick of killing babies and am considering locking myself in a padded cell forever lol
> i am sorry if i haven't answered any posts but i will be back tomorrow after the hospital appointment and promise i will answer then, so sorry if i have let any of you down but i am not good to be around tonight,
> love to you all and i hope you have a lovely evening
> Goddess Bless
> xxxx
> 
> You haven't let any of us down silly! i hope your feeling better today, we all need a good cry sometimes and i'm not suprised you needed one after all you've been thru, if you ever need to chat you know where i am. Good luck with your appt today xClick to expand...

thanks hun, hope you have had a lovely day, i am still crying today lol,xxx



xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all today?
> 
> Sam hun, you shouldn't feel bad at all for posting how you feel and you haven't let any of us down, you are such and strong person. We all are here for you, just like you are for us. We are all here for eachother and thats what I like about these boards. I feel close to you all (even though I don't know any of you physically) and I want to thank you all for helping me through things and reading my posts, especially you Sam, for doing all you do for us. Hope you feel better soon and remember we are all here for you :flower: xxx
> 
> Anyways, I feel really rough today. All last night I had pains in my stomach, but they wern't like AF pains, it was just like a tight feeling, like my stomach muscles were tightend last night. It felt like I had been lifting heavy weights or something (like you know how you lift heavy things and sometimes you're stomach hurts?) but of course I've not been lifting anything heavy. My OH wont even let me, because he believes now that I could be pregnant, even though I don't believe it myself ..but yeah I had that tight feeling in my stomach all night and woke up this morning feeling rough, I even felt a little sick but not that I needed to throw up but that went away after eating a bowl of cereal, so maybe it was just a hungry sick feeling? ..but right now I feel rough again. I feel so bloated ..yeah I had some lunch about an hour ago, so may just be bloated from that, but it's gone like 2 hours and I only feel bloated now? :wacko: I'm really started to get fed up with my body playing games with me. One second I feel like I'm pregnant and hope I am and then the other I don't feel like I'm pregnant. I wanna test again but don't have anymore tests until I can get to the store to buy some and can't see a doctor until next week.
> 
> Hope you are all doing good today though xxx

so sorry you are feeling rough, i am telling you that you are pregnant, believe me, i also know someone else is pregnant on this thread as i dreamt it so just waiting for them to test and tell us which should be soon,hope you have a lovely day hun,xxx



Csunshine013 said:


> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:

well there you go, see Kelly, i told you there was someone on here getting a bfp, 

hey sweetie, i dreamt about you being pregnant last week Vickie, i was just waiting for you to tell everyone, i knew it was you as the prominent markers in my dream were a pregnant woman walking along the the beach but the sea was so loud i could hear it rushing in my ears and feel it washing over my feet, i was shouting to her to tell her about the baby but she kept walking into the sea and i was being blinded by the sun and could feel the heat off it so i assumed it was you, C= sea, pregnant woman walking into it, hearing and feeling it so prominent, sunshine= feeling the heat off the sun and being blinded by it,=Csunshine
huge congratulations to you hunny, you deserve it, i wish you Baby bean Blessings, have a healthy and happy 8 months and beyond, oh i am just so pleased for you,xxxx



snowdrops said:


> Afternoon girls.....
> 
> Ooooh congrats Csunshine013 :happydance::happydance: hope you have a healthy 8 months ahead..
> 
> I did a bit of a Christmas shop today, couldn't help it everything looks soooo nice, bought my daughter a letter for the big man in red & and some teddie snowman and reindeer for around the fireplace.
> 
> Also bought tin chocolates :blush: Quality street & roses, was going to buy celebration's & heroes thought nay that been greedy might but them another time.They had a good deal on in the shop 1/2 price then normal.
> Love and hate this time of the year cos of all the lovely food stuff they present(design) package ...
> 
> 
> Sam hope your feeling better today hun {{hugs}}
> 
> frogger3240 :happydance::happydance: holding thumbs for you

hey Jacqui, i have not done any of my christmas shopping yet, as usual kidding myself that we have ages left but no its creeping up fast,
hope you are well today, i will post below what has happened at the hospital today,
xxxx



crossroads said:


> Thanks for the spell HW :hugs: x x

more than welcome hun, how are you today, good i hope,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sam you made me cry. I beleive so much in signs and dreams! That is really cool! Thank you for everything! I'm not venturing off anywere soon so please don't mind if I hang a round for a while! Hope your feeling better today.
:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,

i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby.

i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,

so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.

i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
Blessings to you all
Sam
xxx


----------



## snowdrops

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


OMG!!!! i really don't know what to say, my heart bleeds for you both,
did they take your bloods cd21, 
Like my previous post to you about bloods would you not try soy isoflavones (naturally)
same as clomid (chemical)


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Sam :hugs:
I can't even imagine how or what your going through. I wish you the very best and was wondering if you have any plans of going for a second opinion? I know that you are a very strong woman with a heart the size of Texas. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! i really don't know what to say, my heart bleeds for you both,
> did they take your bloods cd21,
> Like my previous post to you about bloods would you not try soy isoflavones (naturally)
> same as clomid (chemical)

hey hun
they have said there is no point now, i am in full blown menopause and they said they will not give me anything at all, 
i had already been for the bloods before they told me this as the nurse told me to go for the bloods first, why i have no idea as i am actually on cd12, she apologised afterward and said she didn't realise it was me that was menopausal
but the phlebotomists rang the doctors before i had even got home and the doctors then rang me as i walked through the door to tell me i need more meds as my bloods are showing extreme elevated white blood cells and they are saying i have pneumonia on top of everything else.
xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam :hugs:
> I can't even imagine how or what your going through. I wish you the very best and was wondering if you have any plans of going for a second opinion? I know that you are a very strong woman with a heart the size of Texas. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!

thanks Vickie,they have said there is no point,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evenin g all just got in from work am absalutly pooped so tired! sam im sor sorry to hear your news that is so so unfair :( sunshine congratualtions on ur bfp


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam I don't know what to say. After everything you have been through, I can't believe life can be so cruel. Like CSunshine says have you thought about getting a second opinion. There is a chance they could be wrong, afterall you ovulated last month and your monitor is still picking up peaks and highs so surely there must be some hope. I can't believe it really I'm in shock.
> Sending lots of love to you hun x x :hug:

thanks Doodar, how are you today hun?xxx


----------



## muncho

Sam

im so sorry to hear this. i heard menopasue can be heridertary. I cant imagine how you must be feeling.
thanks for doing the spell for me anyway. 
Take good care of yourself

lots of love xx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx




hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! i really don't know what to say, my heart bleeds for you both,
> did they take your bloods cd21,
> Like my previous post to you about bloods would you not try soy isoflavones (naturally)
> same as clomid (chemical)
> 
> hey hun
> they have said there is no point now, i am in full blown menopause and they said they will not give me anything at all,
> i had already been for the bloods before they told me this as the nurse told me to go for the bloods first, why i have no idea as i am actually on cd12, she apologised afterward and said she didn't realise it was me that was menopausal
> but the phlebotomists rang the doctors before i had even got home and the doctors then rang me as i walked through the door to tell me i need more meds as my bloods are showing extreme elevated white blood cells and they are saying i have pneumonia on top of everything else.
> xxxClick to expand...


Oh Sam i'm so sorry, my heart is breaking for you, you have been thru so much, i really don't know how you cope, you are one of the nicest people i have ever talked to, you are 1 in a million.
I can't believe on top of all that you have pneumonia too, i've had this twice and was in hospital both times cause they caught it late, hopefully they've caught yours in time and you can be treated at home, take it easy and rest loads.
I'll be thinking about you tonight :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

muncho said:


> Sam
> 
> im so sorry to hear this. i heard menopasue can be heridertary. I cant imagine how you must be feeling.
> thanks for doing the spell for me anyway.
> Take good care of yourself
> 
> lots of love xx

Hi Manisha, how are you hun, well i hope. thanks,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Oh Sam i'm so sorry, my heart is breaking for you, you have been thru so much, i really don't know how you cope, you are one of the nicest people i have ever talked to, you are 1 in a million.
> I can't believe on top of all that you have pneumonia too, i've had this twice and was in hospital both times cause they caught it late, hopefully they've caught yours in time and you can be treated at home, take it easy and rest loads.
> I'll be thinking about you tonight :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

Hi Bernie,
thanks hun, just so devastated but i shall pull my breeches up and stop feeling sorry for myself soon,
how are you hun? hope you and hubby are well,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx

:cry: OMG Sam. I don't know what to say. I don't why life has to be so creul. No one deserves all these bad things and my heart is breaking for you. I literally am speechless and am sitting here in tears for you. You are one of nicest people on here and do so much for all of us and get all those bad things in return. It's so wrong. We are all here for you no matter what. Lots of love xoxo :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> :cry: OMG Sam. I don't know what to say. I don't why life has to be so creul. No one deserves all these bad things and my heart is breaking for you. I literally am speechless and am sitting here in tears for you. You are one of nicest people on here and do so much for all of us and get all those bad things in return. It's so wrong. We are all here for you no matter what. Lots of love xoxo :hugs:

thanks Kelly, i must have been a bad bad person in a previous life,
how are you feeling hun,?xxxx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam i'm so sorry, my heart is breaking for you, you have been thru so much, i really don't know how you cope, you are one of the nicest people i have ever talked to, you are 1 in a million.
> I can't believe on top of all that you have pneumonia too, i've had this twice and was in hospital both times cause they caught it late, hopefully they've caught yours in time and you can be treated at home, take it easy and rest loads.
> I'll be thinking about you tonight :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx
> 
> Hi Bernie,
> thanks hun, just so devastated but i shall pull my breeches up and stop feeling sorry for myself soon,
> how are you hun? hope you and hubby are well,xxxClick to expand...

We are fine thank-you for asking x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Sam ... OMG im so stunned about your news I really am hunni ... but do you know what the law of sod would say ... keep trying anyway hunni, coz you just never know what may happen ... keep having fun-loving-:sex: anyway, the drs cant tell you not to do that can they! Stranger things have happened! 

Whatever happens, whatever you decide, you will always be a beautiful woman who will be able to reach for that star ... just let it fill you with its love and light!

Sending you lots of love and a glimmering beautiful ray of light to shine down on you tonight ... big huge :hugs2: xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: Sam ... OMG im so stunned about your news I really am hunni ... but do you know what the law of sod would say ... keep trying anyway hunni, coz you just never know what may happen ... keep having fun-loving-:sex: anyway, the drs cant tell you not to do that can they! Stranger things have happened!
> 
> Whatever happens, whatever you decide, you will always be a beautiful woman who will be able to reach for that star ... just let it fill you with its love and light!
> 
> Sending you lots of love and a glimmering beautiful ray of light to shine down on you tonight ... big huge :hugs2: xxxxx

Hi Sarah
how are you tonight? thanks for your lovely words. still in shock really but have calmed down now from earlier. have you seen the moon tonight? it is so beautiful, been cloudy here all evening and i was upset i couldn't see her, but the you sent your message and the clouds have cleared, thankyou for my beautiful ray of light,xxxx



Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Sam I don't know what to say. After everything you have been through, I can't believe life can be so cruel. Like CSunshine says have you thought about getting a second opinion. There is a chance they could be wrong, afterall you ovulated last month and your monitor is still picking up peaks and highs so surely there must be some hope. I can't believe it really I'm in shock.
> Sending lots of love to you hun x x :hug:
> 
> thanks Doodar, how are you today hun?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks.
> 
> Sam I really hope you get your fighting spirit back. Give yourself time to grieve and give your body and mind chance to heal. Give yourself time to get over the shock. Cry,scream,kick and shout and I am confident that we will get the fighting spirit sam back. I wish I had a magic wand to make it all better hun. Time is a great healer and so is talking and that is what we are all here for sam, we are here for you and I want you to remember that hun. Love and Best wishes. x xClick to expand...

Vicky
thankyou hun
i will be truthful and tell you i have cried, cursed and cried some more and i am feeling much better now. i shall get a good nights sleep and be back tomorrow with a new outlook, i am just so emotional at the min and i got bloody counselling in the morning, another rollercoaster day bbblllaaarrrggghhh!! thats what i say!!thanks for listening to me whinge again hun,xxxx



Csunshine013 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations Csunshine, i'm so pleased for you, hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months xClick to expand...
> 
> With everything that has happened this past year I am very cautious at this point and probably wont breath a sigh of relief until after Mar 26th. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks ladies!:hugs:Click to expand...

yey look at your tickers!! loving them completely!!!xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just reading your message gave me goosebumps ... the power of sharing our love and light across the miles ... the moon is just amazing tonight, and Im so pleased it was able to shine on you hunni! xxx

Im ok thanks. My back has been playing me up this last week, but something seems to have finally clicked back into place (sciatic nerve) ... phew! A few days off now, with DH and lots poas action for me :rofl: (its my addiction! :blush:)

Sending everyone big hugs and a sprinkling of magical moon :dust: .... xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg
> 
> Hmmm is the first one CD15 that one looks the darkest to me hun. x xClick to expand...
> 
> the 6th one down from the top is cd15 and the very top one that is dark is the cd 20...Click to expand...
> 
> you know what else ladies, megg the one that got pregnant from a spell from sam she actually ovulated 2 times and they were a few days apart so I really feel that it could be possible with me ovulating around cd15 and then on cd 20 or 21..I'm hoping so ...:happydance: well anyways I have been having relations alot since last friday so I know that there is enough spermies in there to hopefully do the job...:winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It is a possibility hun and I really hope it is. Good Luck hope you made the most of it.
> 
> I'm a bit confused with my temps today, a huge drop right below the coverline. I was thinking the same as you that maybe I was going to ovulate again, so did an opk and it was negative. I'm now thinking maybe I have a progesterone problem. I thought your temp was meant to stay up for the whole of your LP. I really hope its just a blip. x xClick to expand...



thanks hun....sending you good luck also your way....


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam you are such a strong person don't feel that you have let anybody down! Hope you find the answers your searching for. I have no idea about the cd21 bloods if I did I would defo let you know what I do..
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for the spell and affirmation as it worked!!!!
> 
> I got my BFP this am thank you,thank you, thank you oh so much and also a huge thank you for the moon casting a sticky LO! :hugs:


YAY!!!! Congratulations...woohoo!!!! I'm so happy for you.....woohoo!!! sam you did it again girl...thats what 15 now....woohoo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon girls.....
> 
> Ooooh congrats Csunshine013 :happydance::happydance: hope you have a healthy 8 months ahead..
> 
> I did a bit of a Christmas shop today, couldn't help it everything looks soooo nice, bought my daughter a letter for the big man in red & and some teddie snowman and reindeer for around the fireplace.
> 
> Also bought tin chocolates :blush: Quality street & roses, was going to buy celebration's & heroes thought nay that been greedy might but them another time.They had a good deal on in the shop 1/2 price then normal.
> Love and hate this time of the year cos of all the lovely food stuff they present(design) package ...
> 
> 
> Sam hope your feeling better today hun {{hugs}}
> 
> frogger3240 :happydance::happydance: holding thumbs for you

thanks hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> my opk's arrived today and my thermometer arrived a few days ago so i'm going to start using them 2moro (it'll be cd10), i've also bought my candles and ribbon so i'll be doing my part of the spell 2nite as planned, just need the kids to go to bed, but seen as its not even 5pm yet and they've not even had their tea i suppose i better feed them and let them stay up till their normal bedtime lol.
> Hope you are all ok x

yay!!! thats wonderful that you have gotten your opk's and your thermometer....and your candles, ribbon good luck on dong your part of the spell.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam you made me cry. I beleive so much in signs and dreams! That is really cool! Thank you for everything! I'm not venturing off anywere soon so please don't mind if I hang a round for a while! Hope your feeling better today.
> :hugs:

so glad that your staying around here with us....and again congratulations....soooooo happy for you....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx

sam please know :hugs:you are the reason why this group is going and you make this group wonderful I dont' want you to ever feel that you don't belong here because you do hun...we all love you and My heart is breaking for you from what the doctors told you I'm truly soooo sorry and I know its so hard hun to handle this and I want you to take time for yourself and don't feel that you have to be on here all the time I know its hard to read about someone getting their BFP's but we as a group of wonderful ladies here will support you through it all hun and never never feel that your all alone in this we are here sam...just share your feelings on here and we will help you through it...I wish I was there sam to give you a big hug but one day I'm sure we will be meeting in person as I told my hubby when I first started talking to you I just had that feeling...your my best friend sam and when you hurt hun I'm hurting also....I love you with all my heart and want to help you through this...I wish there was a way that I could change things for you to make it all better...sending you lots of hugs your way sam...love you girl....
:hug::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! i really don't know what to say, my heart bleeds for you both,
> did they take your bloods cd21,
> Like my previous post to you about bloods would you not try soy isoflavones (naturally)
> same as clomid (chemical)
> 
> hey hun
> they have said there is no point now, i am in full blown menopause and they said they will not give me anything at all,
> i had already been for the bloods before they told me this as the nurse told me to go for the bloods first, why i have no idea as i am actually on cd12, she apologised afterward and said she didn't realise it was me that was menopausal
> but the phlebotomists rang the doctors before i had even got home and the doctors then rang me as i walked through the door to tell me i need more meds as my bloods are showing extreme elevated white blood cells and they are saying i have pneumonia on top of everything else.
> xxxClick to expand...

awww sam hun I'm so sorry....wow you have pneumonia gosh girl I wish I was there with you to help you hun....sending you lots of hugs your way...love ya:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx
> 
> Sam I don't know what to say. After everything you have been through, I can't believe life can be so cruel. Like CSunshine says have you thought about getting a second opinion. There is a chance they could be wrong, afterall you ovulated last month and your monitor is still picking up peaks and highs so surely there must be some hope. I can't believe it really I'm in shock.
> Sending lots of love to you hun x x :hug:Click to expand...

I agree with seeing about a 2nd opinion maybe just maybe that doctors are wrong hun....


----------



## hedgewitch

hi patty
how are you this evening, good i hope. i am not going anywhere, i have many ladies who need their bfp's and if i can help them get them i will!!!
how was your day today?xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hi patty
> how are you this evening, good i hope. i am not going anywhere, i have many ladies who need their bfp's and if i can help them get them i will!!!
> how was your day today?xxx

I'm soooooo glad sam...we all love you girl....please get another opnion please...I really feel that you may still have a chance hun....I'm sorry that I can't stay online much tonight as I have another bad headache I think I'm going to have to get my eyes checked its just making me feel bad.....I just wanted to check in and see how you all were doing tonight and post real fast...I just hate getting these bad headaches....and I know I need to be here for you sam tonight but hun I'm so sorry just feeling like shit and I'm going to go to bed early tonight its 8:16pm here I hope you have a good night sleep tonight hun as this weekend is approaching we will be able to catch up on our chatting I promise...love you sam...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z195/NVYPEACH/ladies/15-3.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

its ok i understand, hope you feel better tomorrow, sleep well hun, i am in bed myself as i went bed early and slept for about half hour then woke up again and now i can't sleep, gonna have a cup of tea i think and settle down again,
love ya too hun, rest well 
goddess blessings
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Just reading your message gave me goosebumps ... the power of sharing our love and light across the miles ... the moon is just amazing tonight, and Im so pleased it was able to shine on you hunni! xxx
> 
> Im ok thanks. My back has been playing me up this last week, but something seems to have finally clicked back into place (sciatic nerve) ... phew! A few days off now, with DH and lots poas action for me :rofl: (its my addiction! :blush:)
> 
> Sending everyone big hugs and a sprinkling of magical moon :dust: .... xxxx

it is amazing how our moon can be seen by all and create a connection between us, it is truly a magickal experience to stand and stare and i often wonder how many other people are doing the same,
glad to hear your sciatic nerve is behaving now and i hope you enjoy enjoy your time with hubby, and everyone has a vice its just yours is POAS lol,
Goddess Blessings to you and your family
speak to you tomorrow hunny
rest well
xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> [-( how can I be?
> 
> I've taken 5 tests so far;
> Boots Cheapie, Test #1 = BFN
> Boots Cheapie, Test #2 = BFP
> Boots Cheapie, Test #3 = BFN
> Clearblue Digital, Test #4 = NOT PREGNANT
> FRER, Test #5 = BFN
> 
> So that BFP has *GOT* to have been a fluke. I'm gonna test again at the weekend if my OH will let my buy any more HPT's and if it gives me a BFN again then I swear I give up on 'thinking' I'm pregnant this month. I will most prob see my GP next week, though I can't stand them and don't want to go ..I may even just wait for AF to show up or something I dunno yet, argh I wanna pull my hair out, lol.
> 
> 
> [-( nope ..exactly what I said there ^ :)

10pm thursdays discovery home and health new series called..........................
I DIDN'T NOW I WAS PREGNANT
neg HTP's all the way through and no symptoms as such but they all delivered babies 9 months later , you want to watch it, i couldn't help but think of you!!!xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: OMG Sam. I don't know what to say. I don't why life has to be so creul. No one deserves all these bad things and my heart is breaking for you. I literally am speechless and am sitting here in tears for you. You are one of nicest people on here and do so much for all of us and get all those bad things in return. It's so wrong. We are all here for you no matter what. Lots of love xoxo :hugs:
> 
> thanks Kelly, i must have been a bad bad person in a previous life,
> how are you feeling hun,?xxxxClick to expand...

Even if you were a bad person in a previous life, in your life now you've done so many nice things and so much good for lots of people and surely that would counteract any bad or evil in you. You don't deserve all what you've gone through, no one does and it hurts so much to know that you and others have to have such bad things happen to them when they are such good people ..even so, still don't stop trying. You may get a miracle. I ..sorry WE all hope you do. You deserve it for all the goodness you do for all us ladies here and don't ever feel like you don't belong on this thread, because without you, there would be no thread. I hope you feel a little better ..and remember we are all here for you. 

Did you and your family do anything for Bonfire night? Any fireworks?
My OH had one of his friends over and they were drunk on beer and the three of us took a walk (I live right next to a feild) and we watched some fireworks that others were letting off, some looked so beautiful ..and like LittleMermaid said, the moon looked so magical tonight. I love looking at the moon. I can't waint until Saturday evening. We're getting some fireworks, my OH's friend and his sister are getting some fireworks and my Godparents and their family are getting some and we are going to gather in the feild next to my house and have them. I can't wait, it's going to be so much fun.

I'm good anyway hun. Still feel a little sicky, but not thrown up or anything. It feels like I have bubbles in my stomach ..OH seems to think it's trapped gas, lol but I dunno, it feels strange and I also feel quite bloated still ..and OMG, my boobs have been hurting so much today. I had to even take my bra off earlier because the material of it (which is silk) was hurting my nipples, lol ..and still no sign of AF yet. I'm gonna have to try and get some money to buy some more HPT's over the weekend or next week. I can't get a doctors appointment until next Friday either, so more bloody waiting.

xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> [-( how can I be?
> 
> I've taken 5 tests so far;
> Boots Cheapie, Test #1 = BFN
> Boots Cheapie, Test #2 = BFP
> Boots Cheapie, Test #3 = BFN
> Clearblue Digital, Test #4 = NOT PREGNANT
> FRER, Test #5 = BFN
> 
> So that BFP has *GOT* to have been a fluke. I'm gonna test again at the weekend if my OH will let my buy any more HPT's and if it gives me a BFN again then I swear I give up on 'thinking' I'm pregnant this month. I will most prob see my GP next week, though I can't stand them and don't want to go ..I may even just wait for AF to show up or something I dunno yet, argh I wanna pull my hair out, lol.
> 
> 
> [-( nope ..exactly what I said there ^ :)
> 
> 10pm thursdays discovery home and health new series called..........................
> I DIDN'T NOW I WAS PREGNANT
> neg HTP's all the way through and no symptoms as such but they all delivered babies 9 months later , you want to watch it, i couldn't help but think of you!!!xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I will have a watch of it :)
..and thank you for thinking of me hun xxxx

There is another post I wrote you on the page before this one (just incase you don't see it) :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

Frogger, glad your daughter is doing better now and i hope u have ov'd n caught that egg :) PMA!

Sam, dont ever feel guilty about talking and venting to us about whats going on , n how ur feeling were all here for each other, im soo soo sorry about your sad news from the dr's, im hoping u get a sticky surpirse down the line babes, u derseve a bubss so much xxx

Doodar home ur temp yest was just a blip sweetie xxx

Butterfly25, sending you love hugs and :dust: 

Csunshine congrats hunni!!! 

Snowdrops im trying soo hard not to start buying for xmas sweets or decs for the house!!!

i dnt think im gonna get to do my part of the spell :( hubs looked at me and was like what? he wants us to give this "just shagging lots" a good run ... so im doing the bath bit and crossing my fingers and hoping your magic was enouigh sam xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope alla re well no work for me today :happydance: going to try and get my engagement ring changed as its too big pft


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations on your shiny new :bfp: ... Csunshine013 :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im begining to panic now got 36 days to the wedding and no word on when i will get my dress:nope:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o42/catiemouse/Good%20Morning/M-animation28goodmorning.gif

Hi ladies, well I didn't get up in time for me to sit on here and respond to the messages but I will be checking back in while I'm on my lunch break...hope you all have a wonderful day today gosh I'm soooo glad that its friday woohoo!!!!! ok have to go now talk to you all later....:hugs::hugs::thumbup::flower::flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovely ladies thank you oh so much for the well wishes! I truly appreciate all of them!

Sam hope your therapy didn't totally shatter you today! :hugs: Let us know if we can do anything for you!


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> im begining to panic now got 36 days to the wedding and no word on when i will get my dress:nope:


Dont start to stress just yet! ( i know easy for me to say):wacko:
If you hear nothing or see nothing by noon on Monday best to phone :thumbup:


----------



## snowdrops

Evening girls, a damp evening here, expecting heavy rain and a windy night into early morning BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just ordered a chinese beef satay with rice & chicken for the little one as the the man is still at work till 7.30pm and will be home just after 8pm

Sam hope your start to feel better today. {{hugs}}

will chat later xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im begining to panic now got 36 days to the wedding and no word on when i will get my dress:nope:
> 
> 
> Dont start to stress just yet! ( i know easy for me to say):wacko:
> If you hear nothing or see nothing by noon on Monday best to phone :thumbup:Click to expand...

just panicing incase it doesnt fit me lol


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,

quick question though if anyone can help me, 

FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?

ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read 
suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........

please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,
> 
> quick question though if anyone can help me,
> 
> FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
> LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
> progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?
> 
> ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read
> suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
> bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
> i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
> i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........
> 
> please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
> thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx



I know nothing about fsh and lh etc but if you think they could be wrong please get a second opinion, i can't believe you didn't get to talk to your doctor but by the sound of it they are useless anyway. As someone has already said, why don't you carry on ttc and stuff what the doctors think, you have a chance of proving them wrong by becoming pregnant. I hope someone else on here can advise you more. Hope your ok and your appt went ok, i've been thinking about you all day xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Sam i'll ask a friend she very clued up on this FSH etc ....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,
> 
> quick question though if anyone can help me,
> 
> FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
> LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
> progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?
> 
> ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read
> suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
> bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
> i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
> i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........
> 
> please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
> thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx

id get a second oppinion hun and while your at it you and hubby keep trying for your little miricle (spelt wrong i know) and dont ever say sorry about venting to us or asking you help us and we help you no need to feel bad for it


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
I hope your dress arrives soon Lindsey, try not to worry too much x
Still trying to get to know you all, i'm hopeless at remembering names, i've just read all the posts i've missed and now can't remember any of them :dohh:.
Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
Hope your all ok x


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam you made me cry. I beleive so much in signs and dreams! That is really cool! Thank you for everything! I'm not venturing off anywere soon so please don't mind if I hang a round for a while! Hope your feeling better today.
> :hugs:

oh my goodness, i just went to check back on the messages and saw you have changed your avatar, Vickie, you are the woman i saw walking into the sea.........spooky!!i recognised your picture....xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,
> 
> quick question though if anyone can help me,
> 
> FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
> LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
> progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?
> 
> ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read
> suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
> bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
> i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
> i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........
> 
> please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
> thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx

Hi Sam ... Im not sure about your results, I need to research a bit more (I never knew mine, they always said in normal range). Anyhoo, based on the other info you have given, and the fact that its your body - not the bloody drs - then you will know what is going on inside you ... pcos symptoms, loss of hair (which is stress related, and given the loss of your lil one, thats understandable). Im sure between us we can help you with your other results ... not quite a medical person myself but hey I love a bit of researching on the ol interweb for info!

You are not going mad, insane or anything else, you just want to be heard - and they are not listening!! Please hold onto to your faith in your body - because you will get through this hunni!

Right im off to change into my geek-head (as in worzel gummidge stylee - if anyone ever remembers that - or am I just that old :blush: :rofl:).

Tonight, if all else fails Sam, just smile, feel the warmness inside, and enjoy the warm fuzzy it gives you xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Hello Sam, I haven't been on this thread before today but I have read your recent news, and I know you must be feeling very down. I really don't think you are in full blown menopause at all - not at your young age, peri-menopause maybe but I doubt that too. Unfortunately Pcos does sound more like it, but that is not the end of the world and can be dealt with as you know. 

Your FSH level is very good - The level considered not good is 10 and over (it used to be 20 but has changed in modern days) The following link might help you to compare your hormone levels. Once your in, click on 'Female Hormone Levels Chart' - it is quite useful.

www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Have you thought about consulting an acupuncturist specialising in Traditional Chinese Medicine and fertility? Just a thought, it might be something that you would feel akin to.


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Even if you were a bad person in a previous life, in your life now you've done so many nice things and so much good for lots of people and surely that would counteract any bad or evil in you. You don't deserve all what you've gone through, no one does and it hurts so much to know that you and others have to have such bad things happen to them when they are such good people ..even so, still don't stop trying. You may get a miracle. I ..sorry WE all hope you do. You deserve it for all the goodness you do for all us ladies here and don't ever feel like you don't belong on this thread, because without you, there would be no thread. I hope you feel a little better ..and remember we are all here for you.
> 
> Did you and your family do anything for Bonfire night? Any fireworks?
> My OH had one of his friends over and they were drunk on beer and the three of us took a walk (I live right next to a feild) and we watched some fireworks that others were letting off, some looked so beautiful ..and like LittleMermaid said, the moon looked so magical tonight. I love looking at the moon. I can't waint until Saturday evening. We're getting some fireworks, my OH's friend and his sister are getting some fireworks and my Godparents and their family are getting some and we are going to gather in the feild next to my house and have them. I can't wait, it's going to be so much fun.
> 
> I'm good anyway hun. Still feel a little sicky, but not thrown up or anything. It feels like I have bubbles in my stomach ..OH seems to think it's trapped gas, lol but I dunno, it feels strange and I also feel quite bloated still ..and OMG, my boobs have been hurting so much today. I had to even take my bra off earlier because the material of it (which is silk) was hurting my nipples, lol ..and still no sign of AF yet. I'm gonna have to try and get some money to buy some more HPT's over the weekend or next week. I can't get a doctors appointment until next Friday either, so more bloody waiting.
> 
> xxxx

 hey Kelly, how are you feeling today, if you have already posted since this one i apologise but i haven't read it yet lol,
thankyou for you're kind words hun, they mean alot, i have just posted a question about the diagnosis so if you get a chance have a read.
sounds like you had a lovely night bonfire night, we just stayed in and had a quiet night, with what we were told earlier that day we weren't really in the mood for anything. the moon was indeed amazing wasn't it, 
saturday sounds like it is going to be fun, i hope you have a magickal night.
i still think you are pregnant sweet, i told you this but until you have confirmation you are stuck in limbo, i feel terrible for you as i know how you feel. your doctors sounds like mine, useless. you have so many symptoms and i am so sorry you have no concrete way of knowing one way or the other but you do have all the symptoms i had when i got caught with Lilly-Maye,xxxx



xoButterfly25 said:


> Thank you. I will have a watch of it :)
> ..and thank you for thinking of me hun xxxx
> 
> There is another post I wrote you on the page before this one (just incase you don't see it) :flower:

hi again kelly
was telling hubby i was gonna post to you when this programme was on, i can just imagine you giving birth in the loo or something lol,xxx



MissyMojo said:


> Sam, dont ever feel guilty about talking and venting to us about whats going on , n how ur feeling were all here for each other, im soo soo sorry about your sad news from the dr's, im hoping u get a sticky surpirse down the line babes, u derseve a bubss so much xxx
> 
> 
> i dnt think im gonna get to do my part of the spell :( hubs looked at me and was like what? he wants us to give this "just shagging lots" a good run ... so im doing the bath bit and crossing my fingers and hoping your magic was enouigh sam xxxx

hi Jo
how are you today? i hope you and your OH are well,
thanks for the PMA i really need it at the min,
as for the spell, don't worry about it too much as i already did your casting and i know a couple of the girls weren't able to do their part but still got their BFP. shagging is always good just make sure he saves it all for you....you need it more,xxx



Csunshine013 said:


> Hello my lovely ladies thank you oh so much for the well wishes! I truly appreciate all of them!
> 
> Sam hope your therapy didn't totally shatter you today! :hugs: Let us know if we can do anything for you!

Merry Meet Vickie
how are you today? keeping well i hope. therapy was as traumatic as usual, i am hoping it will start to get better soon, and having all the messing about today hasn't helped me much. 
how are you feeling? well i hope and little bean too, i want to see scan pics when you have it done, if thats ok of course lol.xxxx



snowdrops said:


> Evening girls, a damp evening here, expecting heavy rain and a windy night into early morning BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just ordered a chinese beef satay with rice & chicken for the little one as the the man is still at work till 7.30pm and will be home just after 8pm
> 
> Sam hope your start to feel better today. {{hugs}}
> 
> will chat later xxxx

hi Jacqui
hope you are well today, chinese sounds lovely, we had roast beef and potatoes and fresh carrots and cabbage all bought from the farmers market, mmmmmmmmmmmm, it was lovely. to be honest i am feeling better but had therapy and then some more results from the hospital today and my cholesterol is a whopping 6.7!!! but i am only 7 half stone, apparently it is something to do with the meds i am on, i give up lol, every day there is something new. i am being tested at the moment by the Goddess, why i don't know but my goodness enough already!!xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam you made me cry. I beleive so much in signs and dreams! That is really cool! Thank you for everything! I'm not venturing off anywere soon so please don't mind if I hang a round for a while! Hope your feeling better today.
> :hugs:
> 
> oh my goodness, i just went to check back on the messages and saw you have changed your avatar, Vickie, you are the woman i saw walking into the sea.........spooky!!i recognised your picture....xxxxClick to expand...

That is so awesome, I do have a question for you though???? If you don't mind did you see my belly in your dream and was it pregnant big or just what???? So sorry I'm bugging you but very intrigged now by the dream. :dohh: I am having so many doubts atm and very scared as the last year hasn't been the best. This will mark my 3rd pregnancy in 12months so hopefully this one really takes hold and lasts the 9months it's supposed to.

I don't know about all those levels but Nise gave some excellent info.

Bless you and your family hope you get your answers and again I say get a second opinion. The doctors don't always know what's best!:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> I know nothing about fsh and lh etc but if you think they could be wrong please get a second opinion, i can't believe you didn't get to talk to your doctor but by the sound of it they are useless anyway. As someone has already said, why don't you carry on ttc and stuff what the doctors think, you have a chance of proving them wrong by becoming pregnant. I hope someone else on here can advise you more. Hope your ok and your appt went ok, i've been thinking about you all day xxx

Hi Bernie
not too bad thanks hun, bloody annoyed with the doctors but apart from that just tired and drained from counselling again, went well though thanks for asking, and thankyou for your thoughts, i was saying to my hubby last night that i have made some amazing friends on this thread and it is wonderful that i can talk to you gals and not be judged, i think you are all absolutely wonderful https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_4.gifagain now lol, so bloody emotional at the min, i hope one day we can arrange a meet up and all get together with our babies, yes mine too. i am not done yet, glutten for punishment me ya know.xxxx




snowdrops said:


> Sam i'll ask a friend she very clued up on this FSH etc ....

Jacqui
that would be great, i am trying to look for anything to prove them wrong, i got a mission to undertake lol,xxx



lindseyanne said:


> id get a second oppinion hun and while your at it you and hubby keep trying for your little miricle (spelt wrong i know) and dont ever say sorry about venting to us or asking you help us and we help you no need to feel bad for it

aww bless you hun, so sorry for txting you and waking you lol, i hope i am forgiven, i wouldn't fret about your dress, i am sure it will be ok, anything i can do to help with anything let me know
we are still trying, i promptly jumped on matts bones last night with my preeseed in hand lol so looks like we're still going ahead with TTC.
not too sure where to get a second opinion from as the nearest hospital after the one i am at now is over an hour away, and i need a referral from here, i asked yesterday to be referrred and they wouldn't.xxxx



Berniep said:


> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x

oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxx


----------



## Berniep

Berniep said:


> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x

oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxx[/QUOTE]

Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:

oh dear, hope you sort it. whats the problem? it'll all work out by the time your big day arrives x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:
> 
> oh dear, hope you sort it. whats the problem? it'll all work out by the time your big day arrives xClick to expand...

just relaised we havent got a bridesmaid dress for my siter or cusin and no budget left to get it


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:
> 
> oh dear, hope you sort it. whats the problem? it'll all work out by the time your big day arrives xClick to expand...
> 
> just relaised we havent got a bridesmaid dress for my siter or cusin and no budget left to get itClick to expand...

It will all work out. I know that sounds like I'm blowing smoke up your skirt but truly it all does. Hope you find your way to solving this soon. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Hi Sam ... Im not sure about your results, I need to research a bit more (I never knew mine, they always said in normal range). Anyhoo, based on the other info you have given, and the fact that its your body - not the bloody drs - then you will know what is going on inside you ... pcos symptoms, loss of hair (which is stress related, and given the loss of your lil one, thats understandable). Im sure between us we can help you with your other results ... not quite a medical person myself but hey I love a bit of researching on the ol interweb for info!
> 
> You are not going mad, insane or anything else, you just want to be heard - and they are not listening!! Please hold onto to your faith in your body - because you will get through this hunni!
> 
> Right im off to change into my geek-head (as in worzel gummidge stylee - if anyone ever remembers that - or am I just that old :blush: :rofl:).
> 
> Tonight, if all else fails Sam, just smile, feel the warmness inside, and enjoy the warm fuzzy it gives you xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

Hey Sarah, i must be old too, i used to love that programme, john pertwee who played worzel was so good as the character and i though aunt sally was scary lol,
i would really appreciate you doing some research, i went on a site called fertility plus and it had some levels on there which is actually got me thinking about it all. can't wait to see what you find and thankyou soooo much,xxx



Nise said:


> Hello Sam, I haven't been on this thread before today but I have read your recent news, and I know you must be feeling very down. I really don't think you are in full blown menopause at all - not at your young age, peri-menopause maybe but I doubt that too. Unfortunately Pcos does sound more like it, but that is not the end of the world and can be dealt with as you know.
> 
> Your FSH level is very good - The level considered not good is 10 and over (it used to be 20 but has changed in modern days) The following link might help you to compare your hormone levels. Once your in, click on 'Female Hormone Levels Chart' - it is quite useful.
> 
> www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
> 
> Have you thought about consulting an acupuncturist specialising in Traditional Chinese Medicine and fertility? Just a thought, it might be something that you would feel akin to.

Merry Meet hun and welcome to the thread
all the females in my side of the family have hit the menopause before they were 35years old and i am now 34 and half so getting worried they may be right and i'm just kidding myself, we have been trying for 5 years and lost so many babies but after holding my baby girl and washing her etc it just made me want to have another baby so badly, i just wanted her to be alive and cry......
the website you mention is actually the one i got the info from and it is what got me thinking about they could be wrong
i was actually thinking of accupuncture or reflexology as i am a true believer in medicine that is natural, i believe maybe another route beside the meds they are giving me may just be the answer,
lovely to see you hun and i hope to speak to you again soon, thankyou for giving me your advice, i truly appreciate it,xxx



Csunshine013 said:


> That is so awesome, I do have a question for you though???? If you don't mind did you see my belly in your dream and was it pregnant big or just what???? So sorry I'm bugging you but very intrigged now by the dream. :dohh: I am having so many doubts atm and very scared as the last year hasn't been the best. This will mark my 3rd pregnancy in 12months so hopefully this one really takes hold and lasts the 9months it's supposed to.
> 
> I don't know about all those levels but Nise gave some excellent info.
> 
> Bless you and your family hope you get your answers and again I say get a second opinion. The doctors don't always know what's best!:hugs:

hello my darling
i know how you feel hun i was so nervous too with my angel but this pregnancy will be ok sweetie, its your turn, in my dream you were heavily pregnant wearing a flowery long skirted dress with thin straps, heavily pregnant!! i was so shocked when i saw your picture too as it was like dejavu,
as for the docs they got the birdie as far as i'm concerned!! i'm not done yet, just had a lull in strength is all but i'm back on form now, i am sure its just PCOS, funny think is when i said to the docs about it they said,........"whats that"!!!!WTF, i swear where i live its like being in the fookin twilight zonehttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif, can't wait to move back to normality, (what say you Lindsey)
any time you want to chat or ask me questions just give me a shout, pm me anytime!!! and i mean that, oooooooh i am soooooo pleased you're up the duff lol, and you are not bugging me at all,
Hugs and Blessings
xxxx



Doodar said:


> Sam do you know what cycle day your tests were taken. I have my blood results in front of me and here is what it says the normal ranges should be:
> 
> FSH normal ranges: Follicular 2.0-10.0 Mid-cycle 5.0-20.0 Luteal 1.0-7.0 Post Menopausal would be above 25.

mid cycle, when i had these done i was on my surge day as proven by my cbfm, day 13



Doodar said:


> LH normal ranges: Follicular 2.0-12.0 Mid-cycle 20.0-100.0 Luteal 2.0-11.0.

same with this one



Doodar said:


> Progesterone normal ranges: Follicular below 5 Luteal Phase 5 to 95
> Luteal peak consistant with ovulation above 30.

taken on luteal peak



Doodar said:


> Sam sounds to me like it might be the pcos. I don't think you are menopausal at all, like I said before looking at your chart for last month it looks to me like you ovualted. Your monitor picked up peaks and highs also. If anything I would say you maybe could do with help for your progesterone but thats not a bad thing it can be sorted out.
> 
> Hope this helps hun. x x

i truly think they have it wrong, i have been researching this today and it is showing me that PCOS is the culprit, my baldness on both sides of my head like a guy when he starts to receed would also confirm this but i just can't get anyone to listen, they are adamant that it is menopause as all women in my family have hit the menopause before 35,
plus my chart supports this and the fact that my cbfm is at 2nd day of high today and i *WILL* be getting my peak over the next few days, i shall post when i get it!!! so what does all this mean? i tell you i have had it with that hospital.
thanks for listening and answering hun, i do appreciate it, hope you are well my dear,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just relaised we havent got a bridesmaid dress for my siter or cusin and no budget left to get it

bugger!!! what colour are they that you need?xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Quote:
Originally Posted by Csunshine013 

That is so awesome, I do have a question for you though???? If you don't mind did you see my belly in your dream and was it pregnant big or just what???? So sorry I'm bugging you but very intrigged now by the dream. I am having so many doubts atm and very scared as the last year hasn't been the best. This will mark my 3rd pregnancy in 12months so hopefully this one really takes hold and lasts the 9months it's supposed to.

I don't know about all those levels but Nise gave some excellent info.

Bless you and your family hope you get your answers and again I say get a second opinion. The doctors don't always know what's best! 

hello my darling
i know how you feel hun i was so nervous too with my angel but this pregnancy will be ok sweetie, its your turn, in my dream you were heavily pregnant wearing a flowery long skirted dress with thin straps, heavily pregnant!! i was so shocked when i saw your picture too as it was like dejavu,
as for the docs they got the birdie as far as i'm concerned!! i'm not done yet, just had a lull in strength is all but i'm back on form now, i am sure its just PCOS, funny think is when i said to the docs about it they said,........"whats that"!!!!WTF, i swear where i live its like being in the fookin twilight zone, can't wait to move back to normality, (what say you Lindsey)
any time you want to chat or ask me questions just give me a shout, pm me anytime!!! and i mean that, oooooooh i am soooooo pleased you're up the duff lol, and you are not bugging me at all,
Hugs and Blessings
xxxx

I must say that you are truly an amazing woman! You give all of us all this stregnth and you have gone through so much. I say FU to those doctors as the hospital and I think they need to go back to school and learn just what the human body does! Sorry bout the rant but they peeve me off severally bad! You are such a kind and giving woman and for them to take advantage of something a chart says happened to your family :growlmad: You are not your mother so piss on them!

Ok off my soap box. Just wanted to say thank you I am so glad that I was heavily pregnant in you dream. I stress out that I'm not going to be able to carry this baby full-term as I wasn't able to carry any of the last two babies. I have a couple of pics of my baby Dalton at 15w+5d if you would ever be interested in seeing them. I have to get them developed and I have the ones that the hospital took for me. One day I'll share. She ws very tiny and that is what is stuck in my head atm. Very very nervous. :dohh: Thanks again for putting my mind at ease. Sleep well! Hope I don't invade your dreams anymore. LOL Well only if it's good news. LOL:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just relaised we havent got a bridesmaid dress for my siter or cusin and no budget left to get it
> 
> bugger!!! what colour are they that you need?xxxxClick to expand...

might of sorted it one bridesmaid may of pulled out due to money so i have 3 and my sister will buy her own


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> It will all work out. I know that sounds like I'm blowing smoke up your skirt but truly it all does. Hope you find your way to solving this soon. :hugs:

wondered why it felt drafty https://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv233/madebyfridah/Marilyn%20Monroe/011.jpg,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> It will all work out. I know that sounds like I'm blowing smoke up your skirt but truly it all does. Hope you find your way to solving this soon. :hugs:
> 
> wondered why it felt drafty https://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv233/madebyfridah/Marilyn%20Monroe/011.jpg,xxxClick to expand...

Oh this is one of my favorite pictures every! I just love Marlyn!


----------



## Kiki2007

Hello all, Am alittle confused by how all of this works... could someone please explain? thnx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Csunshine013
> 
> That is so awesome, I do have a question for you though???? If you don't mind did you see my belly in your dream and was it pregnant big or just what???? So sorry I'm bugging you but very intrigged now by the dream. I am having so many doubts atm and very scared as the last year hasn't been the best. This will mark my 3rd pregnancy in 12months so hopefully this one really takes hold and lasts the 9months it's supposed to.
> 
> I don't know about all those levels but Nise gave some excellent info.
> 
> Bless you and your family hope you get your answers and again I say get a second opinion. The doctors don't always know what's best!
> 
> hello my darling
> i know how you feel hun i was so nervous too with my angel but this pregnancy will be ok sweetie, its your turn, in my dream you were heavily pregnant wearing a flowery long skirted dress with thin straps, heavily pregnant!! i was so shocked when i saw your picture too as it was like dejavu,
> as for the docs they got the birdie as far as i'm concerned!! i'm not done yet, just had a lull in strength is all but i'm back on form now, i am sure its just PCOS, funny think is when i said to the docs about it they said,........"whats that"!!!!WTF, i swear where i live its like being in the fookin twilight zone, can't wait to move back to normality, (what say you Lindsey)
> any time you want to chat or ask me questions just give me a shout, pm me anytime!!! and i mean that, oooooooh i am soooooo pleased you're up the duff lol, and you are not bugging me at all,
> Hugs and Blessings
> xxxx
> 
> I must say that you are truly an amazing woman! You give all of us all this stregnth and you have gone through so much. I say FU to those doctors as the hospital and I think they need to go back to school and learn just what the human body does! Sorry bout the rant but they peeve me off severally bad! You are such a kind and giving woman and for them to take advantage of something a chart says happened to your family :growlmad: You are not your mother so piss on them!
> 
> Ok off my soap box. Just wanted to say thank you I am so glad that I was heavily pregnant in you dream. I stress out that I'm not going to be able to carry this baby full-term as I wasn't able to carry any of the last two babies. I have a couple of pics of my baby Dalton at 15w+5d if you would ever be interested in seeing them. I have to get them developed and I have the ones that the hospital took for me. One day I'll share. She ws very tiny and that is what is stuck in my head atm. Very very nervous. :dohh: Thanks again for putting my mind at ease. Sleep well! Hope I don't invade your dreams anymore. LOL Well only if it's good news. LOL:haha:

aww hunny i would love to see your angels, i am so very sorry for the loss of your babies, can i ask why did they pass away? if you would rather talk privately just give me a pm or email me, i am honoured you asked me if i wanted to see your babies, thankyou,xxx
i don't mind you invading my dreams hun, anytime, so what date are you due? i see its july, is Glen happy about you're little bean?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Kiki2007 said:


> Hello all, Am alittle confused by how all of this works... could someone please explain? thnx

hi there,
ok you join the thread by getting a spell (optional) you then agree to become insane(non optional) and join the mad house...........
only joking, well i am sam hedgewitch and i do fertility spells, well spells for anything really but as we are TTC i say fertility. if you want one just pm me with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address so i can send the spell to you
welcome to the nut house, we look forward to getting to know you hun,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i know it aint a wedding thread lol but does this look ok for a centerpiece was actualy bens idea i think it looks ok but not sure if will look tacky
 



Attached Files:







DSC03661.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC03665.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 8


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i know it aint a wedding thread lol but does this look ok for a centerpiece was actualy bens idea i think it looks ok but not sure if will look tacky


awww wow Lindsey that is beautiful.....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Kiki2007 said:


> Hello all, Am alittle confused by how all of this works... could someone please explain? thnx

welcome to the group...so glad that your here with us....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i know it aint a wedding thread lol but does this look ok for a centerpiece was actualy bens idea i think it looks ok but not sure if will look tacky
> 
> 
> awww wow Lindsey that is beautiful.....Click to expand...

thank you wasnt sure if it looked to ott


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Centre piece looks fab Linz. A real christmasy wedding. It's lovely. x x

tahnk you going to have six of them one on each table and the top table is going to have reindeers


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,
> 
> quick question though if anyone can help me,
> 
> FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
> LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
> progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?
> 
> ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read
> suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
> bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
> i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
> i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........
> 
> please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
> thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx


sam I found this for you hun....

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


Female Hormone Levels 
Hormone to Test
Time
to Test Normal
Values What Value Means

Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) Day 3 3-20 mIU/ml FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS. 


Progesterone (P4) Day 3 < 1.5 ng/ml Often called the follicular phase level. An elevated level may indicate a lower pregnancy rate. If low progesterone levels are an issue for you, consider taking a natural fertility supplement like FertilAid for Women. 

Progesterone (P4) 7 dpo > 15 ng/ml A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7

im no good at this chzrting stuff i gave it a try but gave uo as just dont undertsnad it but im sure one of the other lades can help


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Kiki2007

Doodar said:


> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7

I was looking at some charts on FF and there were quite a few that looked exactly like yours with the dip around day 6 or day 7 and resulted in pregnancy so it looks *VERY* promising!! Lots of Baby Dust your way!! Hope you get your :bfp: !!


----------



## crossroads

HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Lindsey i'm glad you've sorted the bridesmaids dresses out and the centre pieces are lovely, it'll be so nice and the reindeers sound great too, i'm getting excited for you lol x
Sam how are you feeling today? you seem to have had a lot of positive feedback on here yesterday, hope this is helping? you carry on ttc and stuff what the clearly useless doctors think, take care x
Hope everyone else is ok x
Not much going on with me, its cd11 and so far since my thermometer arrived i've forgotten to use it oops, i'll start 2moro, but do you think its a bit late now? not used opk's either but will do one of them today when i get home from work. Well i better get ready for work so all have a good day x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all this freezing morning? im not long up and gota get ready to go into bletchly to find some bits for the wedding and my wedding ring of course lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7

morning Vicky
thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx



crossroads said:


> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)

well good morning bumpy belly
YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif 
another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx






https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im begining to panic now got 36 days to the wedding and no word on when i will get my dress:nope:
> 
> 
> Dont start to stress just yet! ( i know easy for me to say):wacko:
> If you hear nothing or see nothing by noon on Monday best to phone :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> just panicing incase it doesnt fit me lolClick to expand...


Lindsey I was just like you when me and my husband were getting ready to get married our wedding anniversary is December 21, 1991:wedding: so mine was a christmas wedding to I will have to share pictures of our christmas wedding..I hope our able to share yours with us I'm so excited for you and I know you are soooo excited and have those butterflies in your stomach...its not much longer and then your beautiful day will be here...sending you lots of hugs your way hun....
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all today?
> I hope your dress arrives soon Lindsey, try not to worry too much x
> Still trying to get to know you all, i'm hopeless at remembering names, i've just read all the posts i've missed and now can't remember any of them :dohh:.
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x

hey Berniep,

Hun I'm so sorry that your husband wasn't able to perform I know with mine also last night he didn't want to and then this morning he didnt' want to he hurt his back and I know that can be painful but we did dtd this past wednesday and I had the cervical mucus again last night and now I'm feeling pains again in my ovaries so I'm hoping that I'm not missing it at all I know that Sam said that sperm can live up to 5 days but I'm going to be trying again tonight to get some spermies...:winkwink:I'm wishing you luck to hun on getting some to...:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam you made me cry. I beleive so much in signs and dreams! That is really cool! Thank you for everything! I'm not venturing off anywere soon so please don't mind if I hang a round for a while! Hope your feeling better today.
> :hugs:
> 
> oh my goodness, i just went to check back on the messages and saw you have changed your avatar, Vickie, you are the woman i saw walking into the sea.........spooky!!i recognised your picture....xxxxClick to expand...


wow that is awesome sam that you seen her in your dream......:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:

Lindsey that is the way it happens all the time for me to girl.....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> arghhhh why is it u think u get one thing sorted then relise another thing isnt:growlmad:
> 
> oh dear, hope you sort it. whats the problem? it'll all work out by the time your big day arrives xClick to expand...
> 
> just relaised we havent got a bridesmaid dress for my siter or cusin and no budget left to get itClick to expand...

oh no hun....I'm hoping that something will come to you that your able to get your bridesmaid dress sending you a hug your way I know your stressed now over this ...it will be ok Lindsey ......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny!! Well I'm trying to stay within the realms of reality but here are a few other things I have noticed TMI warning!
> CM is like majorly OTT like a tap.
> My cervix is like majorly majorly soft like not just soft but squishy soft and it is kind of forward and up and flat.
> My mood today, well let me tell you anyone that crosses my path today is likely to get murdered. Monster in the making. I have ripped hubbys head off several times this morning and my head feels like its on fire.
> Now these may all be perfectly normal symptoms and maybe I am just paying more attention to them now, who knows we will just have to wait and see but just thought I would share that info with my friends. x xClick to expand...

 
well sounds good to me, just try relax and not worry about it all too much, let mother nature do her work hun, but yep i think we shall see you changing your tickers very soon,,,,,
i had all the same symptoms as you when i got pregnant and more besides lol, you will prob see some more develop over the next few days. this is a really good month for bfp's, 5 this week alone and you shall be be getting yours and we're only on the 7th of november. you're doing me proud ladies, keep up the good work!!! 
xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...

WOW!!!!! 18 BFP's that is awesome woohoo!!!! yay thank so much Sam.....
https://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss203/marietta12_2009/DoingTheHappyDance1.gif


----------



## frogger3240

crossroads said:


> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)

WOOHOO!!! congratulations I'm so happy for you......:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny!! Well I'm trying to stay within the realms of reality but here are a few other things I have noticed TMI warning!
> CM is like majorly OTT like a tap.
> My cervix is like majorly majorly soft like not just soft but squishy soft and it is kind of forward and up and flat.
> My mood today, well let me tell you anyone that crosses my path today is likely to get murdered. Monster in the making. I have ripped hubbys head off several times this morning and my head feels like its on fire.
> Now these may all be perfectly normal symptoms and maybe I am just paying more attention to them now, who knows we will just have to wait and see but just thought I would share that info with my friends. x xClick to expand...


sending you lots of babydust your way hun:dust:
does look good...woohoo!!! come on BFP...:bfp:
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

crossroads said:


> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)


Yahooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats.....................

WOW Sam you sure do have the power 

hoping that im on the roll by next weekend

CD 21


----------



## frogger3240

frogger3240 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I wanted to share this with you all...I started taking soy this cycle from cd 3-7 and then this past weekend I was having pains in ovaries well let me show you like this below...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures-2.jpg
> 
> https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/_DeviceMemory_home_user_pictures_IM.jpg
> 
> Hmmm is the first one CD15 that one looks the darkest to me hun. x xClick to expand...
> 
> the 6th one down from the top is cd15 and the very top one that is dark is the cd 20...Click to expand...
> 
> you know what else ladies, megg the one that got pregnant from a spell from sam she actually ovulated 2 times and they were a few days apart so I really feel that it could be possible with me ovulating around cd15 and then on cd 20 or 21..I'm hoping so ...:happydance: well anyways I have been having relations alot since last friday so I know that there is enough spermies in there to hopefully do the job...:winkwink::happydance:Click to expand...


Ok now I'm really confused as to what my body is doing...

cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus) sex:)
cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)sex:)
cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
cd21 (slight shooting pains on right ovary) 11-5-09 (have no more ovulation test strips) sex:)
cd22 (some mild pains and then there was ALOT of clear stretchy cervical mucus ) we didn't have sex because he hurt his back :cry::cry:
cd23 ( having some pains AGAIN in right ovary and then like on the left ovary the pain will come and go like a stabbing pain) me and my husband will be doing the :sex: tonight...

so what do you all think ladies......I could have ovulated 2 times just like Megg has done and she got her BFP when she did that...so I'm hoping that its going to work but do you think that if I don't have sex tonight that this past cd 21 will there be enough of the sperm to live and get there???...thanks ladies for your help on this ......


Also ladies if you want to be added to the front page please give me a bio of you and your family and TTC journey and also what cd your on....

well I'm going to go and fix some breakfast for my family I will be checking back in just a little while...
https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/cooking.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> WOW!!!!! 18 BFP's that is awesome woohoo!!!! yay thank so much Sam.....
> https://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss203/marietta12_2009/DoingTheHappyDance1.gif

 
looking good isn't it Patty,xxx



frogger3240 said:


> Ok now I'm really confused as to what my body is doing...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus) sex:)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)sex:)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> cd21 (slight shooting pains on right ovary) 11-5-09 (have no more ovulation test strips) sex:)
> cd22 (some mild pains and then there was ALOT of clear stretchy cervical mucus ) we didn't have sex because he hurt his back :cry::cry:
> cd23 ( having some pains AGAIN in right ovary and then like on the left ovary the pain will come and go like a stabbing pain) me and my husband will be doing the :sex: tonight...
> 
> so what do you all think ladies......I could have ovulated 2 times just like Megg has done and she got her BFP when she did that...so I'm hoping that its going to work but do you think that if I don't have sex tonight that this past cd 21 will there be enough of the sperm to live and get there???...thanks ladies for your help on this ......
> 
> 
> Also ladies if you want to be added to the front page please give me a bio of you and your family and TTC journey and also what cd your on....
> 
> well I'm going to go and fix some breakfast for my family I will be checking back in just a little while...
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/cooking.gif

i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx

as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im going to invest in a cbfm just to see what its like :dance: xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Im going to invest in a cbfm just to see what its like :dance: xxxxx

hey Dawny how are you hun, i would invest in one i think they are expensive but definately give you a much better idea than opk strips, they are much more sensitive so well worth the investment,
xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im doing ok thanks HW just want af to come so we can start again not had af from blighted ovum yet :cry: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Im doing ok thanks HW just want af to come so we can start again not had af from blighted ovum yet :cry: xxxx

aww hunny, how long has it been now sorry if you have said already but my brain like shit at the moment with all thats going on, i am sure the witch will arrive soon,xxx


----------



## dawny690

Well oct sometime we found out had last af 7th aug a bfp 7th sept and then bloods in oct which were neg and got told it was a blighted ovum :( xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> Well oct sometime we found out had last af 7th aug a bfp 7th sept and then bloods in oct which were neg and got told it was a blighted ovum :( xxxx

aww i'm sorry seetie, hopefully your cycle will return back to normal soon,xxx


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!! 18 BFP's that is awesome woohoo!!!! yay thank so much Sam.....
> https://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss203/marietta12_2009/DoingTheHappyDance1.gif
> 
> 
> looking good isn't it Patty,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Ok now I'm really confused as to what my body is doing...
> 
> cd 15 (felt pains in left ovary) 10-30-09 (ovulation test strips= Neg)(slippery mucus) sex:)
> cd16 (sam done a healing spell on me) 10-31-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd17 (pains in right/left ovaries) 11-01-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd18 (slight pains in both ovaries) 11-02-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)sex:)
> cd19 (sore feeling/bloated feeling) 11-03-09 (ovulation test strips=Neg)
> cd20 (not really much pain or anything) 11-04-09 (ovulation test strips=Maybe ?) (slippery mucus)...
> cd21 (slight shooting pains on right ovary) 11-5-09 (have no more ovulation test strips) sex:)
> cd22 (some mild pains and then there was ALOT of clear stretchy cervical mucus ) we didn't have sex because he hurt his back :cry::cry:
> cd23 ( having some pains AGAIN in right ovary and then like on the left ovary the pain will come and go like a stabbing pain) me and my husband will be doing the :sex: tonight...
> 
> so what do you all think ladies......I could have ovulated 2 times just like Megg has done and she got her BFP when she did that...so I'm hoping that its going to work but do you think that if I don't have sex tonight that this past cd 21 will there be enough of the sperm to live and get there???...thanks ladies for your help on this ......
> 
> 
> Also ladies if you want to be added to the front page please give me a bio of you and your family and TTC journey and also what cd your on....
> 
> well I'm going to go and fix some breakfast for my family I will be checking back in just a little while...
> https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/cooking.gifClick to expand...
> 
> i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx
> 
> as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxxClick to expand...


I can totally understand why you feel this way, it would be hard not to compare pregnancies and worry thruout, like you said it needs to be Lily-Maye special time :hugs: x


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
Well i've just got in from work and thought i'd pop on quickly before i go out again, we are going to my dad's for fireworks, i personally would rather sit in and watch x factor but the kids want fireworks so looks like i'l be sky +ing it. Hope you all enjoy your evening x


----------



## ineedaseed

hey ladies!

hope you are all well. 
sam - i see you cast for me on the 28th october, thanks hunny :hugs: 
am ovulating as we speak!! fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies how are we all today? not sre if i already said it but big congrats to the new bfp i cant remember who it was:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok can't remember if i did an update with everything thats been going on but here are the castings from 2nd november

Katzone
Kmac625
Ladybird28
Zero7
Pinkflamingo

also done a sticky bean casting for 

Crossroads
Csunshine
mummymagic
butterfly

other spells were done too

healing spell 

patty
ladybird28
little aurora

personal spells for 

Doodar
lindsey
snowdrops
xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ineedaseed said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> hope you are all well.
> sam - i see you cast for me on the 28th october, thanks hunny :hugs:
> am ovulating as we speak!! fingers crossed xxxx

hey Vicki
i sent your spell over so you should have had it on the 3rd but i shall resend it for you, hope you are well sweetie,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx
> 
> as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxx
> 
> 
> I can totally understand why you feel this way, it would be hard not to compare pregnancies and worry thruout, like you said it needs to be Lily-Maye special time :hugs: xClick to expand...

hello my dear, how are you today, not heard from you in a while, hope you have fun at the fireworks hunny and hope to chat later on,xxx


----------



## dawny690

We havent done the spell yet as im not sure hubby will want to take part :dohh: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

dawny690 said:


> We havent done the spell yet as im not sure hubby will want to take part :dohh: xxxx

thats ok you can just do it, as long as he gives you his spermies it will be ok lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

so anyone heard from littlemermaid and thatgirl? wondering if they got any news yet,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny!! Well I'm trying to stay within the realms of reality but here are a few other things I have noticed TMI warning!
> CM is like majorly OTT like a tap.
> My cervix is like majorly majorly soft like not just soft but squishy soft and it is kind of forward and up and flat.
> My mood today, well let me tell you anyone that crosses my path today is likely to get murdered. Monster in the making. I have ripped hubbys head off several times this morning and my head feels like its on fire.
> Now these may all be perfectly normal symptoms and maybe I am just paying more attention to them now, who knows we will just have to wait and see but just thought I would share that info with my friends. x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> well sounds good to me, just try relax and not worry about it all too much, let mother nature do her work hun, but yep i think we shall see you changing your tickers very soon,,,,,
> i had all the same symptoms as you when i got pregnant and more besides lol, you will prob see some more develop over the next few days. this is a really good month for bfp's, 5 this week alone and you shall be be getting yours and we're only on the 7th of november. you're doing me proud ladies, keep up the good work!!!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> OOOH thanks hun.I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed. I'm hoping that I aint imagining these symptoms. Anyway listen to this. I went to see my nan in hospital today and she said to me where is the baby ( I was like what the!!) Then she said there is the baby there and pointed right next to me. Now she does have dementia bless her and it could of just been part of her illness playing tricks with her brain but I'm a big believer in signs and I dont think you can get a much bigger sign than that now!!Click to expand...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif

to all us lovely ladies!!!!!!!

i think ov has been and gone... early too..... gonna keep using opks for the next few days but judging by opks (in my journal) ov'd wed, now this cycle im going for the 4 ww, not testing at all til 4th dec, i have had some wacky cycles since mmc in may, so we'll see, i think we covered all bases...... 

much love and hugs to you all,


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny!! Well I'm trying to stay within the realms of reality but here are a few other things I have noticed TMI warning!
> CM is like majorly OTT like a tap.
> My cervix is like majorly majorly soft like not just soft but squishy soft and it is kind of forward and up and flat.
> My mood today, well let me tell you anyone that crosses my path today is likely to get murdered. Monster in the making. I have ripped hubbys head off several times this morning and my head feels like its on fire.
> Now these may all be perfectly normal symptoms and maybe I am just paying more attention to them now, who knows we will just have to wait and see but just thought I would share that info with my friends. x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> well sounds good to me, just try relax and not worry about it all too much, let mother nature do her work hun, but yep i think we shall see you changing your tickers very soon,,,,,
> i had all the same symptoms as you when i got pregnant and more besides lol, you will prob see some more develop over the next few days. this is a really good month for bfp's, 5 this week alone and you shall be be getting yours and we're only on the 7th of november. you're doing me proud ladies, keep up the good work!!!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> OOOH thanks hun.I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed. I'm hoping that I aint imagining these symptoms. Anyway listen to this. I went to see my nan in hospital today and she said to me where is the baby ( I was like what the!!) Then she said there is the baby there and pointed right next to me. Now she does have dementia bless her and it could of just been part of her illness playing tricks with her brain but I'm a big believer in signs and I dont think you can get a much bigger sign than that now!!Click to expand...

wise woman your nan!! i defo think you are i really do think you will be telling us about your bfp soon, the thing with dementia is it allows the brain to see things like a child, brings back the innocence so yes i would think your nan saw your baby just waiting to be given their place in this realm,xxx



Doodar said:


> Oh and by the way Sam just wanted to say.
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We lost you there for a couple of days, but I just knew you would be back with that fighting spirit of yours. Well done hun. :bodyb: x x x
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

thanks hun, just having a bump in the road, i'll be ok and if i'm not then i know i have good friends in you and the gals on here that will help me get through, 
xxxx


----------



## dawny690

MissyMojo said:


> https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif
> 
> to all us lovely ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> i think ov has been and gone... early too..... gonna keep using opks for the next few days but judging by opks (in my journal) ov'd wed, now this cycle im going for the 4 ww, not testing at all til 4th dec, i have had some wacky cycles since mmc in may, so we'll see, i think we covered all bases......
> 
> much love and hugs to you all,

:hugs: thanks hun hope you will get your :bfp: this cycle xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

pinkflamingo said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
> you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, we'll wait a bit then I think. Sorry to hear that you feel the counselling is making you feel worse. I guess that may be quite common as you are having to expose every emotion and feeling by living through it all again and again each time you go. Hang on in there, I am certain that it is making you stronger each time, and maybe without you even realising it. You certainly are a very strong lady.
> 
> I just realised that I had briefly chatted with you in the Wales 'local buddies' section. I told you that I used to go to Pendine with my Primary school! Are you a born and bred Welsh girl? I am from Mid Wales, about 17 miles south of Aberystwyth. I love Wales!!! OH and I are taking my 11 year old brother to his first ever rugby match at the Millennium Stadium in 2 weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

hey Donna,
sorry i completely missed this post, so sorry,
yes i remember now that we chatted, no i am a northern lass but fell in love with Wales when i was a child when i came here(pendine, tenby, saundersfoot) on holiday and to Abersoch. the stadium looks amazing from what i have seen so it should be fun,
how are you keeping hun?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif
> 
> to all us lovely ladies!!!!!!!
> 
> i think ov has been and gone... early too..... gonna keep using opks for the next few days but judging by opks (in my journal) ov'd wed, now this cycle im going for the 4 ww, not testing at all til 4th dec, i have had some wacky cycles since mmc in may, so we'll see, i think we covered all bases......
> 
> much love and hugs to you all,

hey jo, do you chart at all? i think you will get your bfp soon? did you have fun with your man before he went away?xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:dohh: just found my thermometer ive totoaly forgotedn to try temping again flippin numpty i am


----------



## frogger3240

dawny690 said:


> Well oct sometime we found out had last af 7th aug a bfp 7th sept and then bloods in oct which were neg and got told it was a blighted ovum :( xxxx

hey dawn,
:hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont chart, promised myself i would get too ott ttc til a yr had passed given davids crazy schedule with the army, so its opks and hopes n spells!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodnight all not feeling v good tonight stinking headache and nose just wont stop running plus wisdom tooth is playing up. hope you all have a good night xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nite xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope we both do to hun....I know I have to work on Tim tonight to get him to give me some loving.....:winkwink: so tomorrow we both will be telling each other that we got some....:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## frogger3240

ineedaseed said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> hope you are all well.
> sam - i see you cast for me on the 28th october, thanks hunny :hugs:
> am ovulating as we speak!! fingers crossed xxxx

woohoo!!!!! hope you catch that egg...
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e231/kmrozinski/TTC%20Blinkies/catchegg.gif


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok can't remember if i did an update with everything thats been going on but here are the castings from 2nd november
> 
> Katzone
> Kmac625
> Ladybird28
> Zero7
> Pinkflamingo
> 
> also done a sticky bean casting for
> 
> Crossroads
> Csunshine
> mummymagic
> butterfly
> 
> other spells were done too
> 
> healing spell
> 
> patty
> ladybird28
> little aurora
> 
> personal spells for
> 
> Doodar
> lindsey
> snowdrops
> xxxxx



oh cool Sam I will be updating the first page of this thread....and again Thanks for my healing spell...I felt it big time....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

dawny690 said:


> We havent done the spell yet as im not sure hubby will want to take part :dohh: xxxx


well hun don't worry my husband didn't take part in with the saying of the ritual he came in after it was all done to have sex.. so your not alone


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls can I have your opinions please. My temp took a nose dive yesterday right below the coverline and today it has shot back up again. Some of the girls on another thread think it looks promising for an implantation dip and I just wondered what you girls think of it. I was worrying that I could have a progesterone problem, but with my temp going back up today I am just hoping it stays up now. If you wouldn't mind having look that would be great.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7
> 
> morning Vicky
> thats definately a BFP in the making!!!! i look forward to you telling me all about it soon, watch this space ladies,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> HW!! Just look what you've gone and done ;)Click to expand...
> 
> well good morning bumpy belly
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jacqui, i am so pleased for you, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> another success for the Hedgewitch team, yey 18 BFP'S to date from 2 castings, that is brilliant, 5 alone this week!!
> so when is the due date as i am sure you already worked it all out lol, oh wow bet you are so chuffed, what has Noel said about it? bet the pair of you have those grins plastered to your faces,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb112&pp=ZNfox000Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny!! Well I'm trying to stay within the realms of reality but here are a few other things I have noticed TMI warning!
> CM is like majorly OTT like a tap.
> My cervix is like majorly majorly soft like not just soft but squishy soft and it is kind of forward and up and flat.
> My mood today, well let me tell you anyone that crosses my path today is likely to get murdered. Monster in the making. I have ripped hubbys head off several times this morning and my head feels like its on fire.
> Now these may all be perfectly normal symptoms and maybe I am just paying more attention to them now, who knows we will just have to wait and see but just thought I would share that info with my friends. x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sending you lots of babydust your way hun:dust:
> does look good...woohoo!!! come on BFP...:bfp:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, How you doing patty? x xClick to expand...

I'm doing good hun how are you doing? are you having a great weekend?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Ok so now I have cramp in my foot. Is that a symptom? lol lol only joking. Ok this symptom spotting is seriously taking over my mind I need to stop it.
> Dum de dum de dum! Think the only way to do that is sleep, so I'm off to bed should take it off my mind for at least 8 hours lol give my brain a rest.:dohh:
> Night all. x x x

Hey Girl, I hope you have a good night sleep...talk to you tomorrow...:hugs::sleep:


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx
> 
> as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxx
> 
> 
> I can totally understand why you feel this way, it would be hard not to compare pregnancies and worry thruout, like you said it needs to be Lily-Maye special time :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> hello my dear, how are you today, not heard from you in a while, hope you have fun at the fireworks hunny and hope to chat later on,xxxClick to expand...



I'm fine thanks, fireworks were good even if it did chuck it down all night. We've still not managed to :sex: this month yet, hubby now has flu :hissy:, but its only just gone cd12 so i've still time to save the situation i'll just have to play nurse :winkwink:. How are you? x


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Ok so now I have cramp in my foot. Is that a symptom? lol lol only joking. Ok this symptom spotting is seriously taking over my mind I need to stop it.
> Dum de dum de dum! Think the only way to do that is sleep, so I'm off to bed should take it off my mind for at least 8 hours lol give my brain a rest.:dohh:
> Night all. x x x

Good luck, i hope the next few days pass quickly x


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope we both do to hun....I know I have to work on Tim tonight to get him to give me some loving.....:winkwink: so tomorrow we both will be telling each other that we got some....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i hope you managed to get some :sex: cause i didn't :hissy:, i had to take the kids to my dads for fireworks and tea, by the time i got back hubby was in bed :sleep:, he's got flu and i do feel for him but i'll be honest i am secretly wishing he got during my 2ww instead, never mind i've no intention of going out 2moro night (or seen as its 1am 2nite) so i'll just have to run round after him all day, make sure he takes his flu capsules and drinks plenty of fluids and then when he mentions going to bed pounce on him, its only cd12 i've still time xClick to expand...


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
> you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, we'll wait a bit then I think. Sorry to hear that you feel the counselling is making you feel worse. I guess that may be quite common as you are having to expose every emotion and feeling by living through it all again and again each time you go. Hang on in there, I am certain that it is making you stronger each time, and maybe without you even realising it. You certainly are a very strong lady.
> 
> I just realised that I had briefly chatted with you in the Wales 'local buddies' section. I told you that I used to go to Pendine with my Primary school! Are you a born and bred Welsh girl? I am from Mid Wales, about 17 miles south of Aberystwyth. I love Wales!!! OH and I are taking my 11 year old brother to his first ever rugby match at the Millennium Stadium in 2 weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey Donna,
> sorry i completely missed this post, so sorry,
> yes i remember now that we chatted, no i am a northern lass but fell in love with Wales when i was a child when i came here(pendine, tenby, saundersfoot) on holiday and to Abersoch. the stadium looks amazing from what i have seen so it should be fun,
> how are you keeping hun?xxxClick to expand...

So where up north are you from Sam?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them... 

as the wife of a soldier the state of this world scares me some, i get fearful about bringing a child into the world where the reality is, they may not always have a dad, had a very good sob this morning watching the festival of rememberance that i recorded last night and then the live service from camp bastion in Afghanistan, 

hubby left 4 am this morning to travel south to take part in a rememberance day parade, so im tired and emotional, great combo eh?


big big hugs and :dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Jo hun :hugs2: xxxxx


----------



## Kiki2007

MissyMojo said:


> Morning girls
> 
> They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them...
> 
> as the wife of a soldier the state of this world scares me some, i get fearful about bringing a child into the world where the reality is, they may not always have a dad, had a very good sob this morning watching the festival of rememberance that i recorded last night and then the live service from camp bastion in Afghanistan,
> 
> hubby left 4 am this morning to travel south to take part in a rememberance day parade, so im tired and emotional, great combo eh?
> 
> 
> big big hugs and :dust: to you all xxxxx

I understand completely! my hubby is in the army also


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im super Emo today

have cried on and off since 4am!! rememberance day is a tough one xxx

but have decided im post ov, ... i think, gonna use opks for a few more days but judging by opks from last week ov was on wed


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> Morning girls
> 
> They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them...
> 
> as the wife of a soldier the state of this world scares me some, i get fearful about bringing a child into the world where the reality is, they may not always have a dad, had a very good sob this morning watching the festival of rememberance that i recorded last night and then the live service from camp bastion in Afghanistan,
> 
> hubby left 4 am this morning to travel south to take part in a rememberance day parade, so im tired and emotional, great combo eh?
> 
> 
> big big hugs and :dust: to you all xxxxx


I'm just sat watching it on tv, my hubby is in the RAF but will be leaving in Febuary due to ill health. We were going to go to our local town for their rememberance service but hubby has flu at the moment which is affecting his chest (his lungs and a few other things are the reason he's been medically discharged, he's been very poorly), so if he's upto it later we have a little cenataffe (sp) just up the road where there will be a little service at 2.30pm we will go up there. Days like today do make you think about how the world is today and bringing children into it, i'm proud of Allan and all he's done for his country but i'm so relieved he's finally leaving the forces i've been to hell and back at times and i know you must go thru the same when yours goes away. RIP Heroes x


----------



## MissyMojo

ive sat n watched it on bbc 1 too and sobbed n sobbed 

need to head off to army supplies store hubbi needs a lance jack slide/stripe? ... 

i hate the too-ing and fro-ing ov the army, makes ttc hard and actually having a relationship sometimes xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Like Missymojo today is always an emotional day for me, it really makes you stop and think.
Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im super Emo today
> 
> have cried on and off since 4am!! rememberance day is a tough one xxx
> 
> but have decided im post ov, ... i think, gonna use opks for a few more days but judging by opks from last week ov was on wed

aww bless ya hun it actualy hit me last night that we are blody lucky my dad came out of the airforce when he did ir he would of been out there doing radar


----------



## MissyMojo

well im gonna get some clothes on, hubby needs lance jack slide / stripe!! and i have to find the shop he says sells them!


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> ive sat n watched it on bbc 1 too and sobbed n sobbed
> 
> need to head off to army supplies store hubbi needs a lance jack slide/stripe? ...
> 
> i hate the too-ing and fro-ing ov the army, makes ttc hard and actually having a relationship sometimes xxxx


I know what you mean about the whole relationship thing and ttc, we've been married 10 years but i bet we haven't spent half of those days/nights together. When i was growing up and watching programmes like solider solider on tv i used to wow what a life, i never once thought i would marry someone in the forces and experience it first hand and its been one hell of a experience x


----------



## MissyMojo

its a crazy experience
and not a life i had imagined for myself at 15 16, then i met david n he got the army bug and this is the way life has taken us, i feel lucky to be part of such a special community, and i know that had he not joined up and we both worked "normal" jobs we couldnt afford our lifestyle or to be ttc,,, its such a funny thing life ....


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> its a crazy experience
> and not a life i had imagined for myself at 15 16, then i met david n he got the army bug and this is the way life has taken us, i feel lucky to be part of such a special community, and i know that had he not joined up and we both worked "normal" jobs we couldnt afford our lifestyle or to be ttc,,, its such a funny thing life ....

You'll get a even bigger shock when he leaves, god its been weird for both of us adjusting to civillian life, i loved living in married quarters and having so much in common with the other wives, life isn't the same now, i'm sad i'll no longer be a forces wife, if i'm this sad i can't even imagine how Allan feels now we are getting closer to him leaving, i know its been getting him down x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> its a crazy experience
> and not a life i had imagined for myself at 15 16, then i met david n he got the army bug and this is the way life has taken us, i feel lucky to be part of such a special community, and i know that had he not joined up and we both worked "normal" jobs we couldnt afford our lifestyle or to be ttc,,, its such a funny thing life ....
> 
> You'll get a even bigger shock when he leaves, god its been weird for both of us adjusting to civillian life, i loved living in married quarters and having so much in common with the other wives, life isn't the same now, i'm sad i'll no longer be a forces wife, if i'm this sad i can't even imagine how Allan feels now we are getting closer to him leaving, i know its been getting him down xClick to expand...

when my dad was in the raf we always lived on married quarters everyone knew wach other and were always ina and out of each others houses for tea and nattering, he came out we moved to mk and i miss it i grew up an raf girl and wish i still was in a way as i miss the community spirit


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam I know you will be ok and I know that you will get your BFP. Here for you always hun!! X X

aww Vicky, thankyou hunny, and i hope you know i am always here for you too, i am just a pm or email away, or you can get me on messenger as i put my addy on the left side just under my avatar,xxxx



Doodar said:


> Ok so now I have cramp in my foot. Is that a symptom? lol lol only joking. Ok this symptom spotting is seriously taking over my mind I need to stop it.
> Dum de dum de dum! Think the only way to do that is sleep, so I'm off to bed should take it off my mind for at least 8 hours lol give my brain a rest.:dohh:
> Night all. x x x

lol, it very well could be, i've seen stranger symptoms, night night sweet, sleep weel and Goddess bless,xxx



Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx
> 
> as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxx
> 
> 
> I can totally understand why you feel this way, it would be hard not to compare pregnancies and worry thruout, like you said it needs to be Lily-Maye special time :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> hello my dear, how are you today, not heard from you in a while, hope you have fun at the fireworks hunny and hope to chat later on,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks, fireworks were good even if it did chuck it down all night. We've still not managed to :sex: this month yet, hubby now has flu :hissy:, but its only just gone cd12 so i've still time to save the situation i'll just have to play nurse :winkwink:. How are you? xClick to expand...

yeah i was hoping the rain would ease off for everyone, but i hope you did manage to have a good time,
sorry Allanis not too good, man flu, great isn't it lol. i am sure if you played nursy and made it fun he may be receptive though.........just a thought,lol
how are you holding up having to take care of him? i hope you are looking after yourself too hun,xxx



Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xx
> 
> hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
> you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, we'll wait a bit then I think. Sorry to hear that you feel the counselling is making you feel worse. I guess that may be quite common as you are having to expose every emotion and feeling by living through it all again and again each time you go. Hang on in there, I am certain that it is making you stronger each time, and maybe without you even realising it. You certainly are a very strong lady.
> 
> I just realised that I had briefly chatted with you in the Wales 'local buddies' section. I told you that I used to go to Pendine with my Primary school! Are you a born and bred Welsh girl? I am from Mid Wales, about 17 miles south of Aberystwyth. I love Wales!!! OH and I are taking my 11 year old brother to his first ever rugby match at the Millennium Stadium in 2 weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey Donna,
> sorry i completely missed this post, so sorry,
> yes i remember now that we chatted, no i am a northern lass but fell in love with Wales when i was a child when i came here(pendine, tenby, saundersfoot) on holiday and to Abersoch. the stadium looks amazing from what i have seen so it should be fun,
> how are you keeping hun?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So where up north are you from Sam?Click to expand...

i was born in manchester but from scottish descent, raised in south manchester and then i moved from there when i was 17 to north wales after i had my daughter. i was working in the littlewoods store when the bombs went off and that scared me to death, 
i then moved to cheshire when i was 23 and then back to Wales but south when i had the breakdown a few years ago,
i truly do not miss the city though i must admit,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, hope we are all well today,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls, hope we are all well today,xxx

afternoon sam


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Sam I know you will be ok and I know that you will get your BFP. Here for you always hun!! X X
> 
> aww Vicky, thankyou hunny, and i hope you know i am always here for you too, i am just a pm or email away, or you can get me on messenger as i put my addy on the left side just under my avatar,xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Ok so now I have cramp in my foot. Is that a symptom? lol lol only joking. Ok this symptom spotting is seriously taking over my mind I need to stop it.
> Dum de dum de dum! Think the only way to do that is sleep, so I'm off to bed should take it off my mind for at least 8 hours lol give my brain a rest.:dohh:
> Night all. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> lol, it very well could be, i've seen stranger symptoms, night night sweet, sleep weel and Goddess bless,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i think it quite possible Patty, you will get your BFP hun,its a shame you don't chart, xxxx
> 
> as for me well my cbfm has decided i am not going to ovulate again this month https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif but i am so confused as i has a temp rise today and i was showing all signs of ovulation for the last 3 days but Pee Wee has given me no peak at all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif so i am out for this month, but the silver lining i have found is that i didn't want to get caught this month as it would mean i would be on the exact same pregnancy cycle as i was with Lilly-Maye and the baby would be due the same day as her C-section was booked for , so i guess thats good, i want that to be my angels special time, my birthday was her due date but she was booked in for c-section 2 weeks before,xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I can totally understand why you feel this way, it would be hard not to compare pregnancies and worry thruout, like you said it needs to be Lily-Maye special time :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> hello my dear, how are you today, not heard from you in a while, hope you have fun at the fireworks hunny and hope to chat later on,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks, fireworks were good even if it did chuck it down all night. We've still not managed to :sex: this month yet, hubby now has flu :hissy:, but its only just gone cd12 so i've still time to save the situation i'll just have to play nurse :winkwink:. How are you? xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i was hoping the rain would ease off for everyone, but i hope you did manage to have a good time,
> sorry Allanis not too good, man flu, great isn't it lol. i am sure if you played nursy and made it fun he may be receptive though.........just a thought,lol
> how are you holding up having to take care of him? i hope you are looking after yourself too hun,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> Today has not been too bad. I am still rather down after AF turned up yesterday, and even though I had tested the week before and knew that she would be on her way, it doesn't make it any less disappointing when she does turn up!
> wanted to ask....will it matter how long we wait before we complete our part of the fertility spell which you sent us? I am only on CD2 now so wondered whether we can just wait until nearer OV, or do we just 'do it' now anyway?!!
> 
> Sam I am so sorry to have read about your loss. I hope that the counselling is helping you. It must be such an incredibly difficult time for you, and for to be helping others at this time makes you a very selfless and wonderful person. Thank you again.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey hun, no thats fine to wait as i already did your casting,
> you are welcome for the help, anything i can do, counselling seems to make me worse but guess in the long run it will work out,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great thanks, we'll wait a bit then I think. Sorry to hear that you feel the counselling is making you feel worse. I guess that may be quite common as you are having to expose every emotion and feeling by living through it all again and again each time you go. Hang on in there, I am certain that it is making you stronger each time, and maybe without you even realising it. You certainly are a very strong lady.
> 
> I just realised that I had briefly chatted with you in the Wales 'local buddies' section. I told you that I used to go to Pendine with my Primary school! Are you a born and bred Welsh girl? I am from Mid Wales, about 17 miles south of Aberystwyth. I love Wales!!! OH and I are taking my 11 year old brother to his first ever rugby match at the Millennium Stadium in 2 weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey Donna,
> sorry i completely missed this post, so sorry,
> yes i remember now that we chatted, no i am a northern lass but fell in love with Wales when i was a child when i came here(pendine, tenby, saundersfoot) on holiday and to Abersoch. the stadium looks amazing from what i have seen so it should be fun,
> how are you keeping hun?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So where up north are you from Sam?Click to expand...
> 
> i was born in manchester but from scottish descent, raised in south manchester and then i moved from there when i was 17 to north wales after i had my daughter. i was working in the littlewoods store when the bombs went off and that scared me to death,
> i then moved to cheshire when i was 23 and then back to Wales but south when i had the breakdown a few years ago,
> i truly do not miss the city though i must admit,xxxClick to expand...

Just wondered how close you used to live to where i am, i live near Leeds, my dad is half Scottish, half Italian and my mum is English. I moved round the uk with Allan but now we are back near Leeds.
Well Allan is still poorly but i'm running round after him so hopefully he will be upto :sex: 2nite. How are you today? x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

No poas news to report. Today is 12 dpo my temp increased by 0.5 but poas said 'no'!

A few swirly feelings going on in my tum, no others signs to report on ... its all most bizarre! Im just hoping that something good is going on inside me and its just teasing me :haha: at the mo!

xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think we are going to have to stop ttc for a while no way we could afford a baby no idea how we are going to pay for this poxy wedding or somehwere to live let alone a a baby feel like throwing everythng to do with the wedding and ttc away cos atm all just seem like a stupid dream that aint ever going to happen:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lindseyanne 

big big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki2007

lindseyanne said:


> think we are going to have to stop ttc for a while no way we could afford a baby no idea how we are going to pay for this poxy wedding or somehwere to live let alone a a baby feel like throwing everythng to do with the wedding and ttc away cos atm all just seem like a stupid dream that aint ever going to happen:cry:

aww don't let life overwhelm ya! :hugs: everything will always work out in the end! if people waited til they were financially "stable" to have kids, there would be ALOT less people in this world. keep ur chin up, everything will be ok.


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?

hi girls, i have just been over to the cbfm thread and this was posted after i have been talking about the news i have suffered recently, the loss of my baby girl and then everything since and i wanted to apologise to you all.
i never stepped back and took a moment to think about how all my doom and gloom may be affecting you and your journies through TTC, i am so so sorry for making you all feel this way, i truly am.

i am leaving the cbfm thread and i am also leaving this thread as this has really given me a good kick when i am down and i realise how selfish i have actually been. i should be posting in the stillbirth section, not here on the hedgewitch team or on the cbfm thread as you gals deserve to have happy journies not as this lady says the morbid doom and gloom of my life and the death of my child and then everything that has followed, i just never felt like i fitted in over on the stillbirth section
as i posted on the cbfm thread its just that i have found you all to be so supportive espescially more so here on this thread, i feel you are all like family to me and thats why i tell you the things i do 

i am just so so sorry if i have made anyone feel uncomfortable, i truly never meant to,
i will still be around to cast for you all and i am only a pm away so please don't hesitate to contact me if you need me, i am sorry and i am going now, this post has truly devastated me and i am crying non stop as i realise what i have done to other people i'm just glad someone was brave enough to point this out

love to you all and thankyou so much for the supportive words and cyber hugs you have given, i have felt every one of them truly,
i wish you all well in your TTC journey,
Blessings as always
sam
xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> I just love the buzz of this thread. You ladies are great and the fact that Sam has created so many BFP its just amazing. Lets keep them coming girls. PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

me to......:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?
> 
> hi girls, i have just been over to the cbfm thread and this was posted after i have been talking about the news i have suffered recently, the loss of my baby girl and then everything since and i wanted to apologise to you all.
> i never stepped back and took a moment to think about how all my doom and gloom may be affecting you and your journies through TTC, i am so so sorry for making you all feel this way, i truly am.
> 
> i am leaving the cbfm thread and i am also leaving this thread as this has really given me a good kick when i am down and i realise how selfish i have actually been. i should be posting in the stillbirth section, not here on the hedgewitch team or on the cbfm thread as you gals deserve to have happy journies not as this lady says the morbid doom and gloom of my life and the death of my child and then everything that has followed, i just never felt like i fitted in over on the stillbirth section
> as i posted on the cbfm thread its just that i have found you all to be so supportive espescially more so here on this thread, i feel you are all like family to me and thats why i tell you the things i do
> 
> i am just so so sorry if i have made anyone feel uncomfortable, i truly never meant to,
> i will still be around to cast for you all and i am only a pm away so please don't hesitate to contact me if you need me, i am sorry and i am going now, this post has truly devastated me and i am crying non stop as i realise what i have done to other people i'm just glad someone was brave enough to point this out
> 
> love to you all and thankyou so much for the supportive words and cyber hugs you have given, i have felt every one of them truly,
> i wish you all well in your TTC journey,
> Blessings as always
> sam
> xxxxClick to expand...

sam you diont hae to leave you havent upset anyone infact you have showed us how strong you are and how you are such an amazing person i hope you rethink your desision and come back to us it wnt be the same with out you


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope we both do to hun....I know I have to work on Tim tonight to get him to give me some loving.....:winkwink: so tomorrow we both will be telling each other that we got some....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i hope you managed to get some :sex: cause i didn't :hissy:, i had to take the kids to my dads for fireworks and tea, by the time i got back hubby was in bed :sleep:, he's got flu and i do feel for him but i'll be honest i am secretly wishing he got during my 2ww instead, never mind i've no intention of going out 2moro night (or seen as its 1am 2nite) so i'll just have to run round after him all day, make sure he takes his flu capsules and drinks plenty of fluids and then when he mentions going to bed pounce on him, its only cd12 i've still time xClick to expand...
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that you wasn't able to :sex: maybe tonight he will feel up to it...I hope so...:thumbup: well I tried last night and Tim didn't want to so this morning at 5:00 am I woke him up and finally got some...:sex: so I'm hoping that I'm covered now :winkwink: hope those :spermy:go and catch that egg...I sending you lots of babydust your way also hun :dust::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?
> 
> hi girls, i have just been over to the cbfm thread and this was posted after i have been talking about the news i have suffered recently, the loss of my baby girl and then everything since and i wanted to apologise to you all.
> i never stepped back and took a moment to think about how all my doom and gloom may be affecting you and your journies through TTC, i am so so sorry for making you all feel this way, i truly am.
> 
> i am leaving the cbfm thread and i am also leaving this thread as this has really given me a good kick when i am down and i realise how selfish i have actually been. i should be posting in the stillbirth section, not here on the hedgewitch team or on the cbfm thread as you gals deserve to have happy journies not as this lady says the morbid doom and gloom of my life and the death of my child and then everything that has followed, i just never felt like i fitted in over on the stillbirth section
> as i posted on the cbfm thread its just that i have found you all to be so supportive espescially more so here on this thread, i feel you are all like family to me and thats why i tell you the things i do
> 
> i am just so so sorry if i have made anyone feel uncomfortable, i truly never meant to,
> i will still be around to cast for you all and i am only a pm away so please don't hesitate to contact me if you need me, i am sorry and i am going now, this post has truly devastated me and i am crying non stop as i realise what i have done to other people i'm just glad someone was brave enough to point this out
> 
> love to you all and thankyou so much for the supportive words and cyber hugs you have given, i have felt every one of them truly,
> i wish you all well in your TTC journey,
> Blessings as always
> sam
> xxxxClick to expand...

WHAT?????? sam please dont leave us at all girl we all NEED YOU!!!! and your not dooming or glooming us at all you are helping us...we are not that other thread sam....we are sharing your TTC journey as well...PLEASE DO NOT LEAVE US!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

sam, dont leave us. xxxx ur a fab woman and we want u here xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Let me stop you there Sam ... this is one of the threads that gives us all inspiration on our journeys, and you are a big part of that.

Bnb is all about sharing our journeys, from ttc to parenting and everything inbetween, whether happy or sad, where we get to let off steam, share our emotions and our joys.

Please dont feel you have to leave us, you are in your safe haven here hunni, say what you feel whenever you want to, we will always be here to listen to you and each other!

Sometimes people just dont understand what someones saying, and maybe like you say, you need to move to the other thread you mentioned rather than the cbfm thread. But dont leave hedgewitch - its where you belong ... with :friends:

Big LM furry :hug:!! xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?
> 
> hi girls, i have just been over to the cbfm thread and this was posted after i have been talking about the news i have suffered recently, the loss of my baby girl and then everything since and i wanted to apologise to you all.
> i never stepped back and took a moment to think about how all my doom and gloom may be affecting you and your journies through TTC, i am so so sorry for making you all feel this way, i truly am.
> 
> i am leaving the cbfm thread and i am also leaving this thread as this has really given me a good kick when i am down and i realise how selfish i have actually been. i should be posting in the stillbirth section, not here on the hedgewitch team or on the cbfm thread as you gals deserve to have happy journies not as this lady says the morbid doom and gloom of my life and the death of my child and then everything that has followed, i just never felt like i fitted in over on the stillbirth section
> as i posted on the cbfm thread its just that i have found you all to be so supportive espescially more so here on this thread, i feel you are all like family to me and thats why i tell you the things i do
> 
> i am just so so sorry if i have made anyone feel uncomfortable, i truly never meant to,
> i will still be around to cast for you all and i am only a pm away so please don't hesitate to contact me if you need me, i am sorry and i am going now, this post has truly devastated me and i am crying non stop as i realise what i have done to other people i'm just glad someone was brave enough to point this out
> 
> love to you all and thankyou so much for the supportive words and cyber hugs you have given, i have felt every one of them truly,
> i wish you all well in your TTC journey,
> Blessings as always
> sam
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> WHAT?????? sam please dont leave us at all girl we all NEED YOU!!!! and your not dooming or glooming us at all you are helping us...we are not that other thread sam....we are sharing your TTC journey as well...PLEASE DO NOT LEAVE US!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

ive got her in yahoo trying to get her back but shes stubourn lol


----------



## Kiki2007

its a sad world when someone can be so selfish and make another person feel like crap when they have done nothing wrong


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls
you are all truly wonderful friends i just never realised how selfish i have been posting all my sadness here and making you feel so uncomfortable,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Kiki2007 said:


> its a sad world when someone can be so selfish and make another person feel like crap when they have done nothing wrong

its me who has been selfish, she was just saying what no one else would,xx


----------



## Kiki2007

hedgewitch said:


> Kiki2007 said:
> 
> 
> its a sad world when someone can be so selfish and make another person feel like crap when they have done nothing wrong
> 
> its me who has been selfish, she was just saying what no one else would,xxClick to expand...

your not selfish hun, your human. and all these ladies are your friends and are here for you. don't let one person run you off, you have done nothing wrong! i am a very open and honest person and if i felt there was anything valid with her statement, i would say so. but i think she is *totally* in the wrong.


----------



## MissyMojo

sam

im pretty new to this group but you have never ever made me feel uncomfortable, i think theres quite a few girls here who would say exactly the same, 

this ttc journey is long , scary, and sometimes upsetting and sad, but then theres joy too and support and friendship, 

we want u here, this thread is in honour of you and how wonderfully magical a woman u are xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il be back later ladies taking ben to buy me my bling lol


----------



## hedgewitch

oooh i've been threatened with horses heads, being stalked and now Doodar coming to get me lol, patty gonna fly over here and get me too, i love you guys i truly do, you are all amazing women,xx


----------



## Kiki2007

Yesterday was my first day actually posting to this thread. Without expectations or anything, you offered to help me. You have offered up friendship and support to every woman who posts on this site. And when someone said something hurtful, you are chooseing to bow out and walk away for fear and concern of offending others. A selfish person wouldnt do that. But you really have done nothing wrong. She is in the wrong. Whether she typed without thinking or is seriously disillusioned about the journey of tcc, it is irrelevent. We all have the choice to sit and read through every post or skip to the next. You posted to your friends and they respond. If others don't like the context of what anyone else has to say, they should move on. No one has the right to be mean, its not fair. And you are NOT selfish!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ditto doodar's comment .... :rofl:

Ive just been to check out the cbfm thread and Sam you are not alone ... everyone there, with the exception of the person who posted that awful message, is supporting you being a part of that thread too ... as they have said there and we have said here too, we are a bnb team, supporting, caring, laughing, moaning, cheering, crying and creating friendships "together" whatever our journey!

Smile hunni ... coz we are all smiling for and with you today! xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

YAY!!!!! Sam isn't leaving us woohoo!!!! she is staying right here with us....woohoo!!!!! this group wouldn't be the same without her period.....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



WE ALL LOVE YOU SAM!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Omg i need to calm down!!! Im shaking like a leaf.

so so sorry Vicky, i didn't mean to upset you at all but i can't help feel so loved and overwhelmed with how much you all care,
i think you are truly amazing, thankyou for caring,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleMermaid said:


> Let me stop you there Sam ... this is one of the threads that gives us all inspiration on our journeys, and you are a big part of that.
> 
> Bnb is all about sharing our journeys, from ttc to parenting and everything inbetween, whether happy or sad, where we get to let off steam, share our emotions and our joys.
> 
> Please dont feel you have to leave us, you are in your safe haven here hunni, say what you feel whenever you want to, we will always be here to listen to you and each other!
> 
> Sometimes people just dont understand what someones saying, and maybe like you say, you need to move to the other thread you mentioned rather than the cbfm thread. But dont leave hedgewitch - its where you belong ... with :friends:
> 
> Big LM furry :hug:!! xxxxxx

thanks Sarah
i am sorry for upsetting you all but i am amazed at how you all came together to support me and let me know that you all care about me and what is going on in my life, if i ever do make you feel uncomfortable i want you to say,
i am here to help you all in any way i can whether with spells or more importantly with my frienship, i am here for each and everyone of you and i think that you are truly a good person Sarah with a pure soul, thankyou so much for standing by my side at this time,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Deep breaths Deep breaths. I can calm down now. x x

sorry Vicky, 
thankyou though for being so affected at the thought of me leaving, i would miss you so much if i did and i didn't want to go but at the same time i don't want to hurt anyone with my stuff,
thankyou for being a friend hun,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Whoa whoa whoa ..I only just come on here after not being on yesterday and then I see that Sam says she is leaving this thread? My heart almost stopped and I can't freaking breath!!!

Sam, you are NOT allowed to leave us. This thread wouldn't be anything if it wasn't for you hun. You are NOT selfish at all for posting how you feel, we are all here for you no matter what. If you were to leave this thread, then I would too. It wouldn't be right for any of us to be on this thread without you, so don't you dare ever think that you are not welcome here. That person who had the cheek to write what they did (excuse my language, I'm fuming at that person) is fucking rude for saying what they did. They can't come on here and with only being on here for a few minutes and not actually knowing any of us (like we all know eachother now) have the right to say something like that. I couldn't come on here if you left Sam. I would miss you loads and so would all the other girls. So please don't leave!!! Love and hugs xoxo


----------



## xoButterfly25

(sorry double posted by accident) 

How are you all anyway? xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleMermaid

hedgewitch said:


> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Let me stop you there Sam ... this is one of the threads that gives us all inspiration on our journeys, and you are a big part of that.
> 
> Bnb is all about sharing our journeys, from ttc to parenting and everything inbetween, whether happy or sad, where we get to let off steam, share our emotions and our joys.
> 
> Please dont feel you have to leave us, you are in your safe haven here hunni, say what you feel whenever you want to, we will always be here to listen to you and each other!
> 
> Sometimes people just dont understand what someones saying, and maybe like you say, you need to move to the other thread you mentioned rather than the cbfm thread. But dont leave hedgewitch - its where you belong ... with :friends:
> 
> Big LM furry :hug:!! xxxxxx
> 
> thanks Sarah
> i am sorry for upsetting you all but i am amazed at how you all came together to support me and let me know that you all care about me and what is going on in my life, if i ever do make you feel uncomfortable i want you to say,
> i am here to help you all in any way i can whether with spells or more importantly with my frienship, i am here for each and everyone of you and i think that you are truly a good person Sarah with a pure soul, thankyou so much for standing by my side at this time,xxxClick to expand...

.................

Hey Sam, you havent upset me at all, and I doubt you ever would! I just cant bear to see good intentioned and big hearted people being made to feel so awful esp about sharing their journey. You are a kindred spirit in my life Sam ... love and light always :flower: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back so glad your staying sam:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> sam
> 
> im pretty new to this group but you have never ever made me feel uncomfortable, i think theres quite a few girls here who would say exactly the same,
> 
> this ttc journey is long , scary, and sometimes upsetting and sad, but then theres joy too and support and friendship,
> 
> we want u here, this thread is in honour of you and how wonderfully magical a woman u are xxx
> 
> :hugs:

hey Jo
how are you feeling sweetie, you must be so proud of David, i know its hard for you hun, i have the upmost respect for our forces, they do us proud,

thankyou for caring, it makes me feel that i have friends who care and i appreciate it,
you are great,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh poo just got home and my wedding ring we got fitted me in the shop but doesnt fit me nw:(


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Ok I'm going for a bath and in the words of Arnie (I would write his surname but I dont know how to spell it lol) I will be back!!!!! to fight off any more mean posters. An in the words of Patrick Swayze (god rest his soul) NO ONE I say NO ONE puts Hedge in a corner (or should that be pushes out of the thread) anyway you know what I mean don't you, please say you do, just humor me girls. lol
> 
> Speak to you's later. x x

lol thanks hun, enjoy your bath sweet, and i shall see you in a little while,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Im not doing too badly, 
he leaves at 6 tonight :( and will be back on friday night x x

but ask me again on wed n i'll be going ga ga wanting him home


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa ..I only just come on here after not being on yesterday and then I see that Sam says she is leaving this thread? My heart almost stopped and I can't freaking breath!!!
> 
> Sam, you are NOT allowed to leave us. This thread wouldn't be anything if it wasn't for you hun. You are NOT selfish at all for posting how you feel, we are all here for you no matter what. If you were to leave this thread, then I would too. It wouldn't be right for any of us to be on this thread without you, so don't you dare ever think that you are not welcome here. That person who had the cheek to write what they did (excuse my language, I'm fuming at that person) is fucking rude for saying what they did. They can't come on here and with only being on here for a few minutes and not actually knowing any of us (like we all know eachother now) have the right to say something like that. I couldn't come on here if you left Sam. I would miss you loads and so would all the other girls. So please don't leave!!! Love and hugs xoxo

 
aww thanks Kelly, 
it just upset me that i may be hurting you guys instead of helping, that is the last thing i want to do truly,
i just felt it may be better to leave and take my morbidness with me, i have realised though by everyones reaction that i would actually be missed, you are all amazing, like the family i never had and i would hate to lose you all.
i didn't realise how much i actually value your thoughts and views and how much i rely on you for support and compassion,
i know we have never met but i would love to have us all meet up one day and put faces to names and give you all hugs for everything you have done for me, i wouldn't have gotten through the death of my daughter without you all, and everything that has followed
i thank you all, and i have great respect for you all too,
xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ok, pity party for one is in full swing!

ice cream and cheap wine :) using the idea any bubs dont have anything from me til 6 weeks im just dandy at ov ish week


----------



## Berniep

Well i don't come on all afternoon and it all kicks off, i've been reading thru everything as fast as i could to see whether your staying with us Sam and you are thank god but i'm still going to have my say.
How dare someone new to the site make a comment like that, the world does not revolve around her, if she wants to be part of a team and expect people to share her up's and downs then she should be willing to share their ups and downs too, she's in for a massive shock if she thinks ttc is a piece of cake, we all aren't that lucky! Sam you have never made me feel uncomfortable, i may have only been on this thread a few weeks but i feel like i've known you forever, you have got to be one of the nicest people on BnB! I admire how strong you are, you have had such a hard time and you have every right to want to talk to your friends about it. All of us on here talk about our probs (me included) some not even ttc related (again me)\and we all listen and advise, please don't every think about leaving us again, you are the reason we are all here :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
now i've posted to Sam i'll go back thru and read everybody else's posts x


----------



## Berniep

There i've managed to catch up lol




LittleMermaid said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> No poas news to report. Today is 12 dpo my temp increased by 0.5 but poas said 'no'!
> 
> A few swirly feelings going on in my tum, no others signs to report on ... its all most bizarre! Im just hoping that something good is going on inside me and its just teasing me :haha: at the mo!
> 
> xxx

Good luck hun, i hope this is your month x




lindseyanne said:


> think we are going to have to stop ttc for a while no way we could afford a baby no idea how we are going to pay for this poxy wedding or somehwere to live let alone a a baby feel like throwing everythng to do with the wedding and ttc away cos atm all just seem like a stupid dream that aint ever going to happen:cry:

Sorry your having a bad day :hugs:, obviously i don't know how much money you and DF bring in each month but we all cope, you live to your means as they say, you may not have the most expensive pram etc but its love that matters and if you are a low income family tax credits top this up, please think about this before giving it all up :hugs:





frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope we both do to hun....I know I have to work on Tim tonight to get him to give me some loving.....:winkwink: so tomorrow we both will be telling each other that we got some....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i hope you managed to get some :sex: cause i didn't :hissy:, i had to take the kids to my dads for fireworks and tea, by the time i got back hubby was in bed :sleep:, he's got flu and i do feel for him but i'll be honest i am secretly wishing he got during my 2ww instead, never mind i've no intention of going out 2moro night (or seen as its 1am 2nite) so i'll just have to run round after him all day, make sure he takes his flu capsules and drinks plenty of fluids and then when he mentions going to bed pounce on him, its only cd12 i've still time xClick to expand...
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that you wasn't able to :sex: maybe tonight he will feel up to it...I hope so...:thumbup: well I tried last night and Tim didn't want to so this morning at 5:00 am I woke him up and finally got some...:sex: so I'm hoping that I'm covered now :winkwink: hope those :spermy:go and catch that egg...I sending you lots of babydust your way also hun :dust::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> i'm glad you got some :sex:, i hope you've caught the eggy, loads and loads of :dust: to you too. I intend to :sex: 2nite even if i have to resort to kinky outfits :blush::blush:, although i've done a opk today and one yesterday and they were both negative so i've still time yet. Take care x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Ditto doodar's comment .... :rofl:
> 
> Ive just been to check out the cbfm thread and Sam you are not alone ... everyone there, with the exception of the person who posted that awful message, is supporting you being a part of that thread too ... as they have said there and we have said here too, we are a bnb team, supporting, caring, laughing, moaning, cheering, crying and creating friendships "together" whatever our journey!
> 
> Smile hunni ... coz we are all smiling for and with you today! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad the ladies on the other thread are supporting Sam too, that goes to show who is in the wrong here!
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going for a bath and in the words of Arnie (I would write his surname but I dont know how to spell it lol) I will be back!!!!! to fight off any more mean posters. An in the words of Patrick Swayze (god rest his soul) NO ONE I say NO ONE puts Hedge in a corner (or should that be pushes out of the thread) anyway you know what I mean don't you, please say you do, just humor me girls. lol
> 
> Speak to you's later. x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: your quotes were funny x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh poo just got home and my wedding ring we got fitted me in the shop but doesnt fit me nw:(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, is it too big or too small? hope you get it sorted, i fingers do change a bit depending on the heat and swelling etc x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Im not doing too badly,
> he leaves at 6 tonight :( and will be back on friday night x x
> 
> but ask me again on wed n i'll be going ga ga wanting him homeClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## dawny690

*OMG I go to work for a few hours and you lot have filled up 10 whole pages  but all for good reason.
Sam darling we all love and honour you and we couldnt complete this journey without your love and support and Im so pleased that you have decided to stay as like the other girls have said we are all friends  and here for each other no matter what you havent upset any of us and you NEVER could you understand I for one love to hear you talk about Lilly as long as your not upset by it  xxxxx*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> There i've managed to catch up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> No poas news to report. Today is 12 dpo my temp increased by 0.5 but poas said 'no'!
> 
> A few swirly feelings going on in my tum, no others signs to report on ... its all most bizarre! Im just hoping that something good is going on inside me and its just teasing me :haha: at the mo!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good luck hun, i hope this is your month x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> think we are going to have to stop ttc for a while no way we could afford a baby no idea how we are going to pay for this poxy wedding or somehwere to live let alone a a baby feel like throwing everythng to do with the wedding and ttc away cos atm all just seem like a stupid dream that aint ever going to happen:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your having a bad day :hugs:, obviously i don't know how much money you and DF bring in each month but we all cope, you live to your means as they say, you may not have the most expensive pram etc but its love that matters and if you are a low income family tax credits top this up, please think about this before giving it all up :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Well i did my part of the spell, hubby decided he felt too silly doing the talking bit so i did it by myself, anyway i did what i needed to then called hubby up for us to dtd and he couldn't, we tried for ages and his little man did not want to play, so whether it was because he was nervous about the spell or something else i don't know, all i know is this has never happened before. We'll try again 2nite and see what happens.
> Hope your all ok xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> oh Bernie i am sorry, did you play with the little fella to encourage him? maybe a lovely bath or shower together and some playful fun to get in the mood after you have done the spell? its awful when that happens so frustrating, i know how you feel sweet, just wish i could help...........that sounded sooooooo wrong!!! but you know what i mean,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried to play too :blush:,hubby has got flu at the moment so i don't think that helped, never mind we'll try again 2nite, i'm just watching benidorm then i'm off for my bath. As nice that it is for you to offer to help, its a bit far for you to come and not sure what hubby would think although isn't 2 women every mans dream? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> well you know i do like to give the presonal touchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_12_9.gifenjoy your bath hun,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> wow I'm so glad that i'm not the only one that couldn't get hubby to :sex:its very frustrating I just want to make sure that we get that egg...sending you all lots of babydust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I hope we both catch our eggy's this month too, although i haven't actually BD'd at all this month so far cause hubby wasn't feeling very well :growlmad:, i'm hoping if i pamper him 2nite, bath, massage etc i can get him in the mood.
> Good luck i hope you get your bfp this month, when is the :witch due? xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope we both do to hun....I know I have to work on Tim tonight to get him to give me some loving.....:winkwink: so tomorrow we both will be telling each other that we got some....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i hope you managed to get some :sex: cause i didn't :hissy:, i had to take the kids to my dads for fireworks and tea, by the time i got back hubby was in bed :sleep:, he's got flu and i do feel for him but i'll be honest i am secretly wishing he got during my 2ww instead, never mind i've no intention of going out 2moro night (or seen as its 1am 2nite) so i'll just have to run round after him all day, make sure he takes his flu capsules and drinks plenty of fluids and then when he mentions going to bed pounce on him, its only cd12 i've still time xClick to expand...
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that you wasn't able to :sex: maybe tonight he will feel up to it...I hope so...:thumbup: well I tried last night and Tim didn't want to so this morning at 5:00 am I woke him up and finally got some...:sex: so I'm hoping that I'm covered now :winkwink: hope those :spermy:go and catch that egg...I sending you lots of babydust your way also hun :dust::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> i'm glad you got some :sex:, i hope you've caught the eggy, loads and loads of :dust: to you too. I intend to :sex: 2nite even if i have to resort to kinky outfits :blush::blush:, although i've done a opk today and one yesterday and they were both negative so i've still time yet. Take care x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Ditto doodar's comment .... :rofl:
> 
> Ive just been to check out the cbfm thread and Sam you are not alone ... everyone there, with the exception of the person who posted that awful message, is supporting you being a part of that thread too ... as they have said there and we have said here too, we are a bnb team, supporting, caring, laughing, moaning, cheering, crying and creating friendships "together" whatever our journey!
> 
> Smile hunni ... coz we are all smiling for and with you today! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad the ladies on the other thread are supporting Sam too, that goes to show who is in the wrong here!
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going for a bath and in the words of Arnie (I would write his surname but I dont know how to spell it lol) I will be back!!!!! to fight off any more mean posters. An in the words of Patrick Swayze (god rest his soul) NO ONE I say NO ONE puts Hedge in a corner (or should that be pushes out of the thread) anyway you know what I mean don't you, please say you do, just humor me girls. lol
> 
> Speak to you's later. x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: your quotes were funny x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh poo just got home and my wedding ring we got fitted me in the shop but doesnt fit me nw:(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, is it too big or too small? hope you get it sorted, i fingers do change a bit depending on the heat and swelling etc x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Im not doing too badly,
> he leaves at 6 tonight :( and will be back on friday night x x
> 
> but ask me again on wed n i'll be going ga ga wanting him homeClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its miles too big was the same with my engagement ring:(Click to expand...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa ..I only just come on here after not being on yesterday and then I see that Sam says she is leaving this thread? My heart almost stopped and I can't freaking breath!!!
> 
> Sam, you are NOT allowed to leave us. This thread wouldn't be anything if it wasn't for you hun. You are NOT selfish at all for posting how you feel, we are all here for you no matter what. If you were to leave this thread, then I would too. It wouldn't be right for any of us to be on this thread without you, so don't you dare ever think that you are not welcome here. That person who had the cheek to write what they did (excuse my language, I'm fuming at that person) is fucking rude for saying what they did. They can't come on here and with only being on here for a few minutes and not actually knowing any of us (like we all know eachother now) have the right to say something like that. I couldn't come on here if you left Sam. I would miss you loads and so would all the other girls. So please don't leave!!! Love and hugs xoxo
> 
> 
> aww thanks Kelly,
> it just upset me that i may be hurting you guys instead of helping, that is the last thing i want to do truly,
> i just felt it may be better to leave and take my morbidness with me, i have realised though by everyones reaction that i would actually be missed, you are all amazing, like the family i never had and i would hate to lose you all.
> i didn't realise how much i actually value your thoughts and views and how much i rely on you for support and compassion,
> i know we have never met but i would love to have us all meet up one day and put faces to names and give you all hugs for everything you have done for me, i wouldn't have gotten through the death of my daughter without you all, and everything that has followed
> i thank you all, and i have great respect for you all too,
> xxxxClick to expand...

i would love to meet up with you all one day :happydance:


----------



## Berniep

Oh dear, maybe your finger swelled up in the shop, can you take it back and change it or have it altered?


----------



## Berniep

How great would one big meet up be, especially with big pregnant bellies or little one's in tow x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Oh dear, maybe your finger swelled up in the shop, can you take it back and change it or have it altered?

will take longer to get it changed then to get a newone so may go find a new one tomoz


----------



## Berniep

It'll all work out for you Lindsey, after your wedding you'll look back on all this stress and laugh x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> It'll all work out for you Lindsey, after your wedding you'll look back on all this stress and laugh x

hope so lol one thing i know for sure is i aint blooming doing it again lol


----------



## dawny690

Lindsey your not that far from me :D maybe we could meet one day :dance: xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni :hugs:

i had my dinner in the wrong order,
glass of wine
half a pot of hagen daaz toffee/caramel
another glass of wine
bangers n smash !!!!! 
cup of tea


men suck :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Ok so I am having a Tantrum stamping my feet big style.
> So I gets out of the bath and thinks hmmm I wouldnt mind an indian take away for tea. Hubby had other ideas he wanted a snack and made himself beans on toast, did he ask me if I wanted any did he buggery. So I said I still wanted a take away and hubby refused to go out and pick one up for me. I was like what so your saying NO!!! I could be sat here with my body currently busting its gut to make your baby and you say NO!! so he expected me who had just got out of the bath with wet hair etc etc to go out in the cold to pick the take away up. I saw my bum big style and promtly sat there sulking and ate a whole 225 gram bag of doritos and a big bar of cadburys whole nut. Am i being totally irrational or what. I want a curry I need a curry NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HUH!!!!

Ah hun i don't blame you for having a tantrum, i bet if you'd gone out with wet hair for the take away he would have eaten some, i'd feel the same x


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> aww hunni :hugs:
> 
> i had my dinner in the wrong order,
> glass of wine
> half a pot of hagen daaz toffee/caramel
> another glass of wine
> bangers n smash !!!!!
> cup of tea
> 
> 
> men suck :hugs:

lol we all need a change occasionally x


----------



## dawny690

Sounds like someone's getting a :bfp: very soon xxxx (Doodar)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

ok... so ebay is a curse!!!! i swear it!

a certain someone introduced me to ebay, where in my first 15 mins found a moses basket for sale 5 mins from my house for £5!!!! so ive sent the seller a message saying i want it can i come for it thursday,,, as i dnt have paypal sorted yet hahhaa


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

:test: in the mornnig!!!! fmu and all that


----------



## dawny690

Yes what Jo said :test: if its bfn dont give up hope hun it sounds good and your chart is fab xxxx


----------



## dawny690

I have a feeling the :witch: will be here within the next few days for me :yipee: temp was down this morning and having af like cramps :wohoo: we can start again xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

yay dawny's TTC !!!!

:hugs: babe, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

doodar said:


> ok so i am having a tantrum stamping my feet big style.
> So i gets out of the bath and thinks hmmm i wouldnt mind an indian take away for tea. Hubby had other ideas he wanted a snack and made himself beans on toast, did he ask me if i wanted any did he buggery. So i said i still wanted a take away and hubby refused to go out and pick one up for me. I was like what so your saying no!!! I could be sat here with my body currently busting its gut to make your baby and you say no!! So he expected me who had just got out of the bath with wet hair etc etc to go out in the cold to pick the take away up. I saw my bum big style and promtly sat there sulking and ate a whole 225 gram bag of doritos and a big bar of cadburys whole nut. Am i being totally irrational or what. I want a curry i need a curry now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huh!!!!

pregnant!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## dawny690

MissyMojo said:


> yay dawny's TTC !!!!
> 
> :hugs: babe, xxxx

I know it sounds strange to be excited by the witch coming but we need a fresh start xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam, how u feeling??

im getting bombarded by "buy me" signals from baby stuff!!!! help! i simply have to buy a moses baskt frm ebay!


----------



## MissyMojo

Massive Hugs Dawny, i felt like that waiting for my 1st af after flumpetta


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: thanks Jo babe xxxx :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey sam, how u feeling??
> 
> im getting bombarded by "buy me" signals from baby stuff!!!! help! i simply have to buy a moses baskt frm ebay!

lol, baby madness hehe,
i'm ok thanks hunny, liking your tea, sounds good lol, how are you sweet?xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Im not too bad, ice cream soothed me, and wine chilled me :)

just watching miss congeniality w8n for contact frm hubby


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

hey lindseyanne, 

how u doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey lindseyanne,
> 
> how u doing?

heya im ok now very runny nosed atm lol how are you doing?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Well if I am hunny. I've only got you to thank. x x
> How you doing hun after that little fiasco this afternoon? x x

not too bad hun thanks, feeling much better, just checked your chart again and i would say you are getting your bfp soon, can't wait for you to tell us, remember though if you get a bfn tomorrow it may just be too early, and hubby does care he's retreated into his CAVE as they do when they upset us! apart from that how are you feeling sweet, besides PREGNANT that is lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: men are just insensetive guts at times hun i know ben can be and really gets to me


Doodar said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: doodar

im not to bad, im soo totally bored and shattered yet cant sleep, been up 18+ hours now! stupid army life!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: doodar
> 
> im not to bad, im soo totally bored and shattered yet cant sleep, been up 18+ hours now! stupid army life!

eeek stuff hat i like my sleep to much lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i love my sleep too, but u know when u get a 2nd wind..... i have had a few of them today!! everything i think im shattered i'll have a nap. summats happend and ive had to get on and by time i turn around again... its like ffs im wide awake again! 

but never mind, just need to get through the next few days:) roll on fri nite


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i love my sleep too, but u know when u get a 2nd wind..... i have had a few of them today!! everything i think im shattered i'll have a nap. summats happend and ive had to get on and by time i turn around again... its like ffs im wide awake again!
> 
> but never mind, just need to get through the next few days:) roll on fri nite

lol yeh i hate that just makes me more tired and if i sleep during the day i feel so ill when i wake


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: men are just insensetive guts at times hun i know ben can be and really gets to me
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun.If I'm honest he isnt normally like that, maybe its just me being over sensitive.:dohh:x xClick to expand...

or preg:thumbup::baby:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: men are just insensetive guts at times hun i know ben can be and really gets to me
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun.If I'm honest he isnt normally like that, maybe its just me being over sensitive.:dohh:x xClick to expand...
> 
> or preg:thumbup::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL. You girls dont half make me feel better. x xClick to expand...

:happydance:i recon we are gonna get a bfp anouncemnet in the next few days i bet my smarties on it (sat eating a big pack of pink smarties lol)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Night Night Girls 

Sleep Tight xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night night ladies god bless xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa ..I only just come on here after not being on yesterday and then I see that Sam says she is leaving this thread? My heart almost stopped and I can't freaking breath!!!
> 
> Sam, you are NOT allowed to leave us. This thread wouldn't be anything if it wasn't for you hun. You are NOT selfish at all for posting how you feel, we are all here for you no matter what. If you were to leave this thread, then I would too. It wouldn't be right for any of us to be on this thread without you, so don't you dare ever think that you are not welcome here. That person who had the cheek to write what they did (excuse my language, I'm fuming at that person) is fucking rude for saying what they did. They can't come on here and with only being on here for a few minutes and not actually knowing any of us (like we all know eachother now) have the right to say something like that. I couldn't come on here if you left Sam. I would miss you loads and so would all the other girls. So please don't leave!!! Love and hugs xoxo
> 
> 
> aww thanks Kelly,
> it just upset me that i may be hurting you guys instead of helping, that is the last thing i want to do truly,
> i just felt it may be better to leave and take my morbidness with me, i have realised though by everyones reaction that i would actually be missed, you are all amazing, like the family i never had and i would hate to lose you all.
> i didn't realise how much i actually value your thoughts and views and how much i rely on you for support and compassion,
> i know we have never met but i would love to have us all meet up one day and put faces to names and give you all hugs for everything you have done for me, i wouldn't have gotten through the death of my daughter without you all, and everything that has followed
> i thank you all, and i have great respect for you all too,
> xxxxClick to expand...

You've not hurt any of us and all you do is help us. Like I said, none of us would even be on this thread if it wasn't for you hun :flower:
I'd love for us all to meet up to. It would be so nice to see you all :) xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Anyway, I have no idea what is up with me. Me and OH keep talking about things (ie; being pregnant), one minute I feel I might be and then the next I don't. Like he said to me earlier when I got out of the bath that my boobs looked bigger than what they usually are (I don't notice any difference) but he said he can notice it and I was saying to him after he said that, that I don't know if it's me but I feel as though my belly has gotten bigger, like I know as I'm fat anyway my belly is big but it doesn't usually feel like this ..It's probably just me as OH said I don't look any fatter, unless he was being polite. Also tonight I cooked up some mince meat to make a spaghetti bolognase for me and OH for dinner and it made me feel sick cooking it. I thought maybe it was because I hadn't eaten all day, so I pushed away the feeling and when we sat down to eat it, I only ate about 3 spoonfulls and couldn't eat anymore. It made me really feel sick. I wasn't sick or anything, but bleeh and thinking about it now is making me feel sick too.

..Alsooo, when I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped there was like a pinkish colour CM there and I thought that AF is gonna come for sure now (that was a good few hours ago) and then I went to the bathroom, just like 10 minutes ago and there is nothing there now, just alot of clear/watery but thick CM ..does that mean anything? :huh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Found this and wanted to share with you all ...

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45589&d=1257725022

Nite nite xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: doodar
> 
> im not to bad, im soo totally bored and shattered yet cant sleep, been up 18+ hours now! stupid army life!

hpoing you get a good nights sleep hunny, its no fun when you can't, i know been that way since july, hoping it gets better for you and time passes gently till David gets home,xxx



Doodar said:


> Well girls what an eventful day for us all. Think i'm gonna head off to bed. Thanks for listening to me rant away and I just want to apologise again for spitting my dummy out :baby:.
> Night all, sleep well. Sweet dreams. x x

goodnight Vicky
sweet dreams, and Goddess Bless hun, looking forward to hearing if you tested tomorrow morning,thanks for today,xxx



MissyMojo said:


> Night Night Girls
> 
> Sleep Tight xxx

Goddess Bless Hunny,
xxxx



xoButterfly25 said:


> Anyway, I have no idea what is up with me. Me and OH keep talking about things (ie; being pregnant), one minute I feel I might be and then the next I don't. Like he said to me earlier when I got out of the bath that my boobs looked bigger than what they usually are (I don't notice any difference) but he said he can notice it and I was saying to him after he said that, that I don't know if it's me but I feel as though my belly has gotten bigger, like I know as I'm fat anyway my belly is big but it doesn't usually feel like this ..It's probably just me as OH said I don't look any fatter, unless he was being polite. Also tonight I cooked up some mince meat to make a spaghetti bolognase for me and OH for dinner and it made me feel sick cooking it. I thought maybe it was because I hadn't eaten all day, so I pushed away the feeling and when we sat down to eat it, I only ate about 3 spoonfulls and couldn't eat anymore. It made me really feel sick. I wasn't sick or anything, but bleeh and thinking about it now is making me feel sick too.
> 
> ..Alsooo, when I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped there was like a pinkish colour CM there and I thought that AF is gonna come for sure now (that was a good few hours ago) and then I went to the bathroom, just like 10 minutes ago and there is nothing there now, just alot of clear/watery but thick CM ..does that mean anything? :huh:

aw hun
i am so sorry your still in limbo, did you get an appointment at all for the docs? i would still say that you're pregnant though, i know you are dubious but thats just what i believe, have you done anymore tests?xxx



LittleMermaid said:


> Found this and wanted to share with you all ...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45589&d=1257725022
> 
> Nite nite xxxx

Goodnight Sarah
Goddess Bless, sleep well hun, thanks for today,xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

LittleMermaid said:


> Found this and wanted to share with you all ...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45589&d=1257725022
> 
> Nite nite xxxx

Aw, thats purrdy :)
Night xoxo



hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have no idea what is up with me. Me and OH keep talking about things (ie; being pregnant), one minute I feel I might be and then the next I don't. Like he said to me earlier when I got out of the bath that my boobs looked bigger than what they usually are (I don't notice any difference) but he said he can notice it and I was saying to him after he said that, that I don't know if it's me but I feel as though my belly has gotten bigger, like I know as I'm fat anyway my belly is big but it doesn't usually feel like this ..It's probably just me as OH said I don't look any fatter, unless he was being polite. Also tonight I cooked up some mince meat to make a spaghetti bolognase for me and OH for dinner and it made me feel sick cooking it. I thought maybe it was because I hadn't eaten all day, so I pushed away the feeling and when we sat down to eat it, I only ate about 3 spoonfulls and couldn't eat anymore. It made me really feel sick. I wasn't sick or anything, but bleeh and thinking about it now is making me feel sick too.
> 
> ..Alsooo, when I went to the bathroom earlier and wiped there was like a pinkish colour CM there and I thought that AF is gonna come for sure now (that was a good few hours ago) and then I went to the bathroom, just like 10 minutes ago and there is nothing there now, just alot of clear/watery but thick CM ..does that mean anything? :huh:
> 
> aw hun
> i am so sorry your still in limbo, did you get an appointment at all for the docs? i would still say that you're pregnant though, i know you are dubious but thats just what i believe, have you done anymore tests?xxxClick to expand...

I called the doctors last week and they gave me one for Friday, so it's still 5 days away. I'm gonna call in the morning though and see if they have a cancellation at all for an earlier appointment. Nope not done anymore tests yet, OH is gonna buy some more tomorrow, so I will probably test again Tuesday morning. I wanna believe I'm pregnant, but I can't ..not until I see a good few BFP's on a test or the doctors say I am, lol xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Aw, thats purrdy :)
> Night xoxo
> 
> 
> I called the doctors last week and they gave me one for Friday, so it's still 5 days away. I'm gonna call in the morning though and see if they have a cancellation at all for an earlier appointment. Nope not done anymore tests yet, OH is gonna buy some more tomorrow, so I will probably test again Tuesday morning. I wanna believe I'm pregnant, but I can't ..not until I see a good few BFP's on a test or the doctors say I am, lol xxx

i can understand where you are coming from as i didn't believe it either when i got mine, also you will feel bigger when pg tummy wise but you won't see it for a while,
i am glad you're going to ring the docs in the morning, i think you may need a blood test just to see once and for all, make sure you tell them you had a positive but the others have all been bfn, i hate that you are feeling so confused, i wish i could help put your mind at ease,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Night Night Girls
> 
> Sleep Tight xxx

thought you were going to bed lady....take it you still can't sleep hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> night night ladies god bless xx

night night hun, sweet dreams and thankyou so much for what you and ben are doing for me and Lilly-Maye, i cannot thank you enough, Goddess Bless Lindsey,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, thats purrdy :)
> Night xoxo
> 
> 
> I called the doctors last week and they gave me one for Friday, so it's still 5 days away. I'm gonna call in the morning though and see if they have a cancellation at all for an earlier appointment. Nope not done anymore tests yet, OH is gonna buy some more tomorrow, so I will probably test again Tuesday morning. I wanna believe I'm pregnant, but I can't ..not until I see a good few BFP's on a test or the doctors say I am, lol xxx
> 
> i can understand where you are coming from as i didn't believe it either when i got mine, also you will feel bigger when pg tummy wise but you won't see it for a while,
> i am glad you're going to ring the docs in the morning, i think you may need a blood test just to see once and for all, make sure you tell them you had a positive but the others have all been bfn, i hate that you are feeling so confused, i wish i could help put your mind at ease,xxClick to expand...

Yeah, I wanna believe it so much, but I don't incase I'm not pregnant, if you know what I mean. I will let you know tomorrow though, of course.
Oh by the way, I added that programme you told me about to my TV planner.
Anyway I hope you're feeling a little better now :flower: xx

Right, I think I'm gonna go make myself a cup of tea, watch an episode of Buffy and head to bed. Night night all xoxo :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Yeah, I wanna believe it so much, but I don't incase I'm not pregnant, if you know what I mean. I will let you know tomorrow though, of course.
> Oh by the way, I added that programme you told me about to my TV planner.
> Anyway I hope you're feeling a little better now :flower: xx
> 
> Right, I think I'm gonna go make myself a cup of tea, watch an episode of Buffy and head to bed. Night night all xoxo :hugs:

night night hun, sweet dreams, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Argh, I'm so annoyed right now and can't sleep. I woke up like 10 minutes ago and went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was quite a bit of blood ..not lots but enough. I think AF has finally come :sad1: I will check again in the morning though and if still there then I know it's AF and I will cancel my doctors appointment. I just wanna know why it's taken so long for it to show up this month. I also have cramps at the moment too so it most likely is AF :(


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Argh, I'm so annoyed right now and can't sleep. I woke up like 10 minutes ago and went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was quite a bit of blood ..not lots but enough. I think AF has finally come :sad1: I will check again in the morning though and if still there then I know it's AF and I will cancel my doctors appointment. I just wanna know why it's taken so long for it to show up this month. I also have cramps at the moment too so it most likely is AF :(

Oh hun, i'm so sorry but its not over yet, PMA PMA PMA, keep us posted sweet, thinking of you,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, well my temp dropped this morning so looks like once again i haven't ovulated, got an appointment with the partners of the doctors surgery at 10.10am so going in armed to the teeth with info (thanks Nikki) and we shall see, i want answers and i'm gonna get them, even if i have to sue the ass off the doctors!

looking to find some Soy and progesterone in the UK but not sure where to look but need to do something so if anyone knows where i can get it or if i just have to order from the US can you let me know please, decided to take a natural look at this whole situation so got to find some Bugleweed too as a replacement for my PTU meds for the Graves disease so gotta lot of hunting to do
hope you are all having a lovely day,xxx


----------



## Kiki2007

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, well my temp dropped this morning so looks like once again i haven't ovulated, got an appointment with the partners of the doctors surgery at 10.10am so going in armed to the teeth with info (thanks Nikki) and we shall see, i want answers and i'm gonna get them, even if i have to sue the ass off the doctors!
> 
> looking to find some Soy and progesterone in the UK but not sure where to look but need to do something so if anyone knows where i can get it or if i just have to order from the US can you let me know please, decided to take a natural look at this whole situation so got to find some Bugleweed too as a replacement for my PTU meds for the Graves disease so gotta lot of hunting to do
> hope you are all having a lovely day,xxx

Hey hun, best of luck at the dr! Give em hell! :thumbup: 
Heres some links about progesterone cream and purchasing it in the UK. Apparently you cant buy it there but you can have it shipped to you as long as it is for personal use. Hope these help! :hugs:

https://www.npis.info/howtoobtain.htm
https://allonhealth.com/natural-progesterone/renewed-balance.htm


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so her's the joke of the century,
i got the appointment with the practice partners at 10.10am this morning, i rang as soon as the surgery opened at 8.30am, didn't explain why i wanted the appointment just asked and it was made, within 5 minutes the doctors rang me back and said that the practice partner doesn't want to see me and gave me another appointment with the gp i saw last week who is not a full time doc there and so will not prescribe me clomid or progesterone cream or help in any way. i said no i waited all day friday to be messed about and i demand to see a practice partner, if i don't i will be seeking legal advice, poor secretary went away again and comes back saying the practice partner refuses to see me and i am to attend the appointment with the other doctor, so i demanded to speak to the practice manager, he comes on the phone straight away and i explain everything again to him about how i feel i am being blocked at every turn by the gp, that PCOS is something i was diagnosed with when i was younger, the females in my family hitting menopause by 35, the fact that the practice partner who refuses to see me is the same doctor who said i have to wait 12 months to try again, ALL my sysmptoms point toward PCOS and my hormone results back that up etc, 
he says that he spoke to the doctors involved this morning before the surgery opened at 8.30am (why would he do that unless they knew there was going to be a problem seeing as i hadn't rung till 8.30 and this phonecall was at 8.45, makes me believe more than ever that this is them blocking me) and that they say they do not prescribe anything like this, i said you must be the only doctors surgery in the united kingdom who doesn't, ring up the medical council they will tell you and that this is the treatment for PCOS sufferers who want a child, he has now said he is going to go away and look the drugs up and to attend the appointment at 11.30 with this other doctor.
they want me to go on the pill to sort this out??WTF?? i want a baby and i have limited time if hereditary has anything to do with it and they want to put me on birth control?
i also have a cholesterol level of 6.7 and i am 7 and a half stone another indicator, male pattern baldness, hairy arms, legs stomach, acne (at my age) intermittent ovulation, cysts that i have had to have drained in the past, hormone levels supportiing and diagnosis years ago of PCOS, as far as i am aware this condition does not just go away, if i am wrong i would be grateful of the advice please, recurrent miscarriage, i think 16 qualifies as this, etc etc etc
now am i imagining all this........
i am looking for advice please to get them to listen to me, i have the appointment at 11.30 and want to be armed so any advice will be gratefully received, and thought on this whole situation please,
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies xx


----------



## Kiki2007

hedgewitch said:


> ok so her's the joke of the century,
> i got the appointment with the practice partners at 10.10am this morning, i rang as soon as the surgery opened at 8.30am, didn't explain why i wanted the appointment just asked and it was made, within 5 minutes the doctors rang me back and said that the practice partner doesn't want to see me and gave me another appointment with the gp i saw last week who is not a full time doc there and so will not prescribe me clomid or progesterone cream or help in any way. i said no i waited all day friday to be messed about and i demand to see a practice partner, if i don't i will be seeking legal advice, poor secretary went away again and comes back saying the practice partner refuses to see me and i am to attend the appointment with the other doctor, so i demanded to speak to the practice manager, he comes on the phone straight away and i explain everything again to him about how i feel i am being blocked at every turn by the gp, that PCOS is something i was diagnosed with when i was younger, the females in my family hitting menopause by 35, the fact that the practice partner who refuses to see me is the same doctor who said i have to wait 12 months to try again, ALL my sysmptoms point toward PCOS and my hormone results back that up etc,
> he says that he spoke to the doctors involved this morning before the surgery opened at 8.30am (why would he do that unless they knew there was going to be a problem seeing as i hadn't rung till 8.30 and this phonecall was at 8.45, makes me believe more than ever that this is them blocking me) and that they say they do not prescribe anything like this, i said you must be the only doctors surgery in the united kingdom who doesn't, ring up the medical council they will tell you and that this is the treatment for PCOS sufferers who want a child, he has now said he is going to go away and look the drugs up and to attend the appointment at 11.30 with this other doctor.
> they want me to go on the pill to sort this out??WTF?? i want a baby and i have limited time if hereditary has anything to do with it and they want to put me on birth control?
> i also have a cholesterol level of 6.7 and i am 7 and a half stone another indicator, male pattern baldness, hairy arms, legs stomach, acne (at my age) intermittent ovulation, cysts that i have had to have drained in the past, hormone levels supportiing and diagnosis years ago of PCOS, as far as i am aware this condition does not just go away, if i am wrong i would be grateful of the advice please, recurrent miscarriage, i think 16 qualifies as this, etc etc etc
> now am i imagining all this........
> i am looking for advice please to get them to listen to me, i have the appointment at 11.30 and want to be armed so any advice will be gratefully received, and thought on this whole situation please,
> xxxx

Your right, it doesn't go away. They can "treat" the symptoms all day long for PCOS but it will always be there. AND all BC does it make the PCOS shut up for a while and regulate your cycles. If your having regular cycles, there is NO need for BC and that is coming from my Reproductive Endocrinologist. I am sooo sorry they are giving you the run around. I wanna fly out there and start kicking these DR's in the face for you! If nothing else, they should be referring you to a Dr who has the ability to help you! This makes me so angry because I am completely relate to what you are experiencing with the Dr's. Only my problems have all been put on being overweight. Keep ur chin up girl and don't let em kill ur spirit. Its gonna work out, I just know it will! Just keep believing it! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> night night ladies god bless xx
> 
> night night hun, sweet dreams and thankyou so much for what you and ben are doing for me and Lilly-Maye, i cannot thank you enough, Goddess Bless Lindsey,xxxClick to expand...

it is no problem hunny :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam may sound silly but my mum just said what about contacting dr hillary jones from gmtv? he will give much more awnsers then these idiotic doctors


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Good luck at the drs Sam, sounds as though you need it this morning! The practice manager is obviosuly uncapable of being able to deal effectively with your needs ... as has been said above, you need to be referred to someone who can help you ... at a hospital. Failing this, is there no other drs surgerys that you can move to ... you are free to move to another one, you dont have to stay where you are registered if you dont want to. Let us know how you get on.

As for me, well, after last night having some light brown watery stuff going on, and mild cramps, today I have more brown yukkiness and I reckon imminent arrival of full flow today ... Just preparing myself for calling the hospital to book myself in for hsg :cry:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, how did you go at docs? if they've still been no help, i'd complain and take it all the way, is there another docs near you? try to move practices too x
Doodar sorry you got a bfn, but its not over yet, it was prov just too early, good luck x
Lindsey how are you today? x
Butterfly any more bleeding? x
Little mermaid sorry it looks like AF is on her way, fingers crossed she's not x
Frogger how are you today? x
How is everyone else? hope your all well x
AFM not much to report, i finally managed to BD last night whoo hoo, but i don't think i'm about to ovulate anytime soon cause my cervix is still low and firm, i'll do another opk before i go to work about 3.15pm and check my cervix again. I'm fed up of been full of cold, its just not going away i've had it over a week now! i've just been and got some more cold capsules and some medicine to try and clear me up, so thats both me and hubby feeling crappy now, BDing isn't going to be too energetic this cycle non of us have the energy lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehehe *skips around the room* my dress in inmy dress is in goign to get it on friday ehheh


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> hehehe  *skips around the room* my dress in inmy dress is in goign to get it on friday ehheh

I'm glad your dress is ready, see its all coming together x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hehehe *skips around the room* my dress in inmy dress is in goign to get it on friday ehheh
> 
> I'm glad your dress is ready, see its all coming together xClick to expand...

hehehe:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il be back later:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Berniep

I'm excited for you x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok just back from the docs after an HOUR in with the doc, and the news is..........we will not help you!!! 

you had Lilly-Maye and that means you DO NOT have PCOS. if you did you would never have got caught pregnant in the first place if that was the case.

we WILL NOT refer you, 
clomid is dangerous and we do not believe in it anyway and is NEVER given for PCOS 
hormone level results DO NOT mean i have PCOS.
recap

FSH=5.6
LH=8.5 
PROGESTERONE=0.9

i DO NOT need progesterone
the fact i have high cholesterol of 6.7 means nothing and has nothing to do with PCOS.
i asked about vitamin B6 to lengthen luteal phase to be told is is not regulated and so it is dangerous and we WILL NOT give it
we WILL NOT give you anything to stop the male pattern baldness
The fact you are anovulatory means NOTHING
the hairyness on my body means NOTHING
the pain means NOTHING
the fact i was diagnosed with PCOS at 16 and had my cysts drained 3 times and i was scanned a year ago and cysts seen means NOTHING, apparently PCOS goes away...........
recurrent miscarriage means NOTHING some women do have them you know, i've had 16
acne means i have acne and thats normal at 34

i can have a second opinion but i will have to go private as the nearest other gp is over 15 miles away, go home and get on with it, stop wasting our time........

oh and SOY is full of dangerous things and doesn't work anyway

I am in tears (again? oh what a suprise, yawn!) and do not know where else to turn,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok just back from the docs after an HOUR in with the doc, and the news is..........we will not help you!!!
> 
> you had Lilly-Maye and that means you DO NOT have PCOS. if you did you would never have got caught pregnant in the first place if that was the case.
> 
> we WILL NOT refer you,
> clomid is dangerous and we do not believe in it anyway and is NEVER given for PCOS
> hormone level results DO NOT mean i have PCOS.
> recap
> 
> FSH=5.6
> LH=8.5
> PROGESTERONE=0.9
> 
> i DO NOT need progesterone
> the fact i have high cholesterol of 6.7 means nothing and has nothing to do with PCOS.
> i asked about vitamin B6 to lengthen luteal phase to be told is is not regulated and so it is dangerous and we WILL NOT give it
> we WILL NOT give you anything to stop the male pattern baldness
> The fact you are anovulatory means NOTHING
> the hairyness on my body means NOTHING
> the pain means NOTHING
> the fact i was diagnosed with PCOS at 16 and had my cysts drained 3 times and i was scanned a year ago and cysts seen means NOTHING, apparently PCOS goes away...........
> recurrent miscarriage means NOTHING some women do have them you know, i've had 16
> acne means i have acne and thats normal at 34
> 
> i can have a second opinion but i will have to go private as the nearest other gp is over 15 miles away, go home and get on with it, stop wasting our time........
> 
> oh and SOY is full of dangerous things and doesn't work anyway
> 
> I am in tears (again? oh what a suprise, yawn!) and do not know where else to turn,xxx

sam hun I'm so sorry that those damn doctors are jerks but they are not UP TO DATE ON PCOS period:growlmad:...I know I have shared with you about soy and also that message board https://www.soulcysters.net/ you have all of the signs of having PCOS still and NO PCOS doesn't leave you ever I can't believe those doctors where telling you all of that shit...thats just down right crazy...sam the only thing that I can suggest is to you is that you have to do this on your own without any doctors and IT can be done that message board for PCOS soulcysters have ALOT of wonderful information and alot of test study showing the results so that you can compair....I think if it were me I would read up on that message board and then try the soy or other herbs tha can help with PCOS but believe me here in the USA there is ALOT of doctors that treat is everyday and their results with what works and what doesn't is also on that board...if you need any help at all hun you know i'm here to help you...I just think its said that those damn doctors call themselves doctors it shows that their heart isn't in the right place for you sam and your family....don't get down hun there is hope and herbs & meds that can help you get pregnant AGAIN........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairibell88

Hedge witch i would like a spell. How do i go around doing it >?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Morning ladies, how are you all?

I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant now :cry: I knew I wasn't anyway, so I guess I shouldn't be getting so upset about it, at least I know we can start trying again soon. My OH just sees it as more sex, lol ..which actually made me laugh. I've thrown up twice this morning already and feel so crappy and am in so much pain at the moment too. I'm sitting in bed, with a hot water bottle because I feel so crappy. The bleeding is still there, it's not really bad but with the really bad cramps I'm getting, it's enough to know it's AF bleeding. I'm actually feeling so faint at the moment too, like light headed-ish.

Hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies,

well I'm home with a sick child Patrick my 6 year old...so I'm here with you all today...hope your all having a great day so far...I'm just feeling like duh today...:shrug: so did you all have a great weekend?...I will be checking back online in a little while...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam hun I'm so sorry that those damn doctors are jerks but they are not UP TO DATE ON PCOS period:growlmad:...I know I have shared with you about soy and also that message board https://www.soulcysters.net/ you have all of the signs of having PCOS still and NO PCOS doesn't leave you ever I can't believe those doctors where telling you all of that shit...thats just down right crazy...sam the only thing that I can suggest is to you is that you have to do this on your own without any doctors and IT can be done that message board for PCOS soulcysters have ALOT of wonderful information and alot of test study showing the results so that you can compair....I think if it were me I would read up on that message board and then try the soy or other herbs tha can help with PCOS but believe me here in the USA there is ALOT of doctors that treat is everyday and their results with what works and what doesn't is also on that board...if you need any help at all hun you know i'm here to help you...I just think its said that those damn doctors call themselves doctors it shows that their heart isn't in the right place for you sam and your family....don't get down hun there is hope and herbs & meds that can help you get pregnant AGAIN........:hugs::hugs:

thanks Patty but i'm done, can't take this anymore, with everything from the past year i have had it, gonna crack, been at this for 5 years now and just had it,
anyhoo how are you today. well i hope.


----------



## Berniep

Sam :hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry you've had another bad experience with your dr, he's talking a pile of crap, some of his comments are a joke, we are all here for you, moan, cry, shout as much as you like. Please don't give up ttc, some of the girls seem to have some good advice give some of their tips ago and stuff the doctors :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Berniep

xoButterfly25 said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all?
> 
> I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant now :cry: I knew I wasn't anyway, so I guess I shouldn't be getting so upset about it, at least I know we can start trying again soon. My OH just sees it as more sex, lol ..which actually made me laugh. I've thrown up twice this morning already and feel so crappy and am in so much pain at the moment too. I'm sitting in bed, with a hot water bottle because I feel so crappy. The bleeding is still there, it's not really bad but with the really bad cramps I'm getting, it's enough to know it's AF bleeding. I'm actually feeling so faint at the moment too, like light headed-ish.
> 
> Hope you're all okay xxx

Sorry it looks like she got you and is being so mean, i hope she hurry's up and gets it over and done with for you then you can carry on ttc, take care x


----------



## hedgewitch

clairibell88 said:


> Hedge witch i would like a spell. How do i go around doing it >?

hey hun
welcome to the thread, send me your and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you over your part of the spell after i have done the casting,
hope to hear from you soon
xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Just checking in before i go to work, my cold is making me feel like crap, i've just taken my cold medication and the worst ever tasting medicine so hopefully this horrendous headache will be gone by the time i get to work. So your little boy is poorly frogger, hope he gets better soon. I'll be back on about 9pm see you all then x


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Right Sam listen this is not the end of the road. First of all if you can afford to go for the private second opinion then I would hun, like I said that is what I did and the consultant was lovely she agreed to then see me on the nhs as she could see from my notes that something clearly wasnt right. Secondly I have stopped taking my meds because they dont recommended trying to conceive whilst taking them anyway. So I am taking agnus castus to regulate hormones, have you thought of trying this and then maybe giving the soy a go in place of the clomid. You never know hun it may be worth a try. x x

thanks hun, but i am done, 
how are you today hun? good i hope,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam hun I'm so sorry that those damn doctors are jerks but they are not UP TO DATE ON PCOS period:growlmad:...I know I have shared with you about soy and also that message board https://www.soulcysters.net/ you have all of the signs of having PCOS still and NO PCOS doesn't leave you ever I can't believe those doctors where telling you all of that shit...thats just down right crazy...sam the only thing that I can suggest is to you is that you have to do this on your own without any doctors and IT can be done that message board for PCOS soulcysters have ALOT of wonderful information and alot of test study showing the results so that you can compair....I think if it were me I would read up on that message board and then try the soy or other herbs tha can help with PCOS but believe me here in the USA there is ALOT of doctors that treat is everyday and their results with what works and what doesn't is also on that board...if you need any help at all hun you know i'm here to help you...I just think its said that those damn doctors call themselves doctors it shows that their heart isn't in the right place for you sam and your family....don't get down hun there is hope and herbs & meds that can help you get pregnant AGAIN........:hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks Patty but i'm done, can't take this anymore, with everything from the past year i have had it, gonna crack, been at this for 5 years now and just had it,
> anyhoo how are you today. well i hope.Click to expand...

sam I completely understand and I'm not going to say still try..... this is something that you and your husband need to decide...... but you know as a group here we all support whatever you choose to do for you and your family hun...we all love you dearly...but I do know that there is some great herbs & meds that can help PCOS so if you ever decide to go that route again with TTC then we all here will help you find what you need hun...its all going to be ok...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Morning ladies, how are you all?
> 
> I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant now :cry: I knew I wasn't anyway, so I guess I shouldn't be getting so upset about it, at least I know we can start trying again soon. My OH just sees it as more sex, lol ..which actually made me laugh. I've thrown up twice this morning already and feel so crappy and am in so much pain at the moment too. I'm sitting in bed, with a hot water bottle because I feel so crappy. The bleeding is still there, it's not really bad but with the really bad cramps I'm getting, it's enough to know it's AF bleeding. I'm actually feeling so faint at the moment too, like light headed-ish.
> 
> Hope you're all okay xxx

so sorry you're feeling crappy, i hope you feel better soon hun, please go the gp and get a blood test,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just checking in before i go to work, my cold is making me feel like crap, i've just taken my cold medication and the worst ever tasting medicine so hopefully this horrendous headache will be gone by the time i get to work. So your little boy is poorly frogger, hope he gets better soon. I'll be back on about 9pm see you all then x

thanks Berniep he is laying on the couch watching cartoons right now....I hope you get to feeling better soon hun....have a great day at work...:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Attention Ladies:

I hate to inform you all that Sam is leaving the group and since she is leaving I will be leaving to I can't make her stay here if she doesn't want to and I wish her the best in whatever direction she takes she knows that we all care for her and wanted to help support her through anything...but she has decided she is done and is leaving this group, she isnt' doing any spells so that is another reason why this group has to close...thanks ladies and glad that I got to know you all but I said that if she leaves then there is no sense in having this group because it was for her and she has helped so many couples and she will be missed.....I'm sooooo sorry ladies good luck to you all....:cry::cry:


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls.... just poppin in to say a quick HELLO 

going to catch up on how everyone is....


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh goodness hope for all the best for all the lovely ladies on here and especially Sam! She is the most caring and wonderful lady I have ever had the pleasure to chat via computer with! I will miss her and all the ladies on here as well! Hope you all get your BFP's very soon and hope it all works out for everybody involved!


----------



## dawny690

:cry: :cry: love you sam xxxx


----------



## snowdrops

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


wishing you ALL the best Sam, so sorry to hear you wont be here any more,,

Frogger sorry to hear your going as well,
is your other site still going up and running or you going to shut that one down?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Attention Ladies:
> 
> I hate to inform you all that Sam is leaving the group and since she is leaving I will be leaving to I can't make her stay here if she doesn't want to and I wish her the best in whatever direction she takes she knows that we all care for her and wanted to help support her through anything...but she has decided she is done and is leaving this group, she isnt' doing any spells so that is another reason why this group has to close...thanks ladies and glad that I got to know you all but I said that if she leaves then there is no sense in having this group because it was for her and she has helped so many couples and she will be missed.....I'm sooooo sorry ladies good luck to you all....:cry::cry:

*guys sam isnt leaving she is taking a few days break to sort her head out i think patty has got her wires crossed here*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam is having problems posting atm . she is *NOT* leaving she is just having a couple of well deserved days out to sort her head out.i have her in yahoo atm and she will try to get back on asap but she cant right now


----------



## xoButterfly25

I hope Sam isn't leaving, because if she does leave I am gonna leave too. This group wont be the same without her. I really hope she is just taking a few days and not leaving. 

Sam you know we all love you and would miss you ever so much if you were to leave. You just need to take a few days to clear your head and relax, pamper yourself ..and the main thing, DON'T GIVE UP! None of us are gonna give up on you and you will get what you want hun. We are always gonna be here for you. I may only be 22, but if you ever need to talk, you know you can talk to me too :flower: 
We love you Sam :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> sam is having problems posting atm . she is *NOT* leaving she is just having a couple of well deserved days out to sort her head out.i have her in yahoo atm and she will try to get back on asap but she cant right now

PHEW !!! thanks .... just as i was feeling like a home here, :happydance:

Sam do have time out for yourself and family, :coffee: and have a good rest you had been trough alot lately


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam has asked me to tell you she is not leaving she has had a post reported so now can not post until things are sorted. she isnt leaving us she will be back and has no idea why patty posted what she has , she hates to think that we would feel she is letting us down so has asked me to explain


----------



## frogger3240

wait excuse me sam sent me a message saying goodbye Lindsey....and said that she was leaving that I could do the spells or something like that so she said that she is leaving ok...I didn't get no wires crossed ok I still have that message and I'm not going to be looked at like I'm crazy or don't know what I'm talking about ok....since sam is here then I will go I can't handle one minute its all fine and then the next its not...I'm sorry ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> wait excuse me sam sent me a message saying goodbye Lindsey....and said that she was leaving that I could do the spells or something like that so she said that she is leaving ok...I didn't get no wires crossed ok I still have that message and I'm not going to be looked at like I'm crazy or don't know what I'm talking about ok....since sam is here then I will go I can't handle one minute its all fine and then the next its not...I'm sorry ladies

im getting this from sam patty not my words so please dont make out im making that up


----------



## xoButterfly25

I'm so glad that Sam isn't leaving ..but please girls, don't argue. I think thats the last thing Sam would want to see you both arguing about her xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> I'm so glad that Sam isn't leaving ..but please girls, don't argue. I think thats the last thing Sam would want to see you both arguing about her xx

sorry hun i was just saying it from sam so i didnt look like i was making it up myself


----------



## dawny690

Glad sam isnt leaving but I dont see why patty is leaving either :shrug: please stay hun xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

please forgive me ladies as when I read sams email to me saying goodbye and that she was leaving I took it to that she was saying her goodbyes to me and to the group...I'm truly sorry


----------



## dawny690

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that Sam isn't leaving ..but please girls, don't argue. I think thats the last thing Sam would want to see you both arguing about her xx
> 
> sorry hun i was just saying it from sam so i didnt look like i was making it up myselfClick to expand...

No one thinks you are darling send sam my love :hugs: and here is a :flower: for you for being there xxxx


----------



## dawny690

frogger3240 said:


> please forgive me ladies as when I read sams email to me saying goodbye and that she was leaving I took it to that she was saying her goodbyes to me and to the group...I'm truly sorry

:hugs: I think I would think the same darling dont worry at least we know its not for good now and please please stay patty your part of our group and we all love you :flower: :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that Sam isn't leaving ..but please girls, don't argue. I think thats the last thing Sam would want to see you both arguing about her xx
> 
> sorry hun i was just saying it from sam so i didnt look like i was making it up myselfClick to expand...

Lindsey hun I'm sooo sorry I'm just upset and didn't mean for my post to come across negative in any way....:hugs: hope you can forgive me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dawny690 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that Sam isn't leaving ..but please girls, don't argue. I think thats the last thing Sam would want to see you both arguing about her xx
> 
> sorry hun i was just saying it from sam so i didnt look like i was making it up myselfClick to expand...
> 
> No one thinks you are darling send sam my love :hugs: and here is a :flower: for you for being there xxxxClick to expand...

she sends her love back:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

ok everyone yes I got upset that sam was saying goodbye to me because I didn't know all the facts and she can't post on this thread for a while so if you all will join us I will be posting the website to join us so that Sam can tell you all what has happened....just look for the updated information in a little while....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mmmm my pizza nearly readyyy


----------



## dawny690

Hmmm :munch: save me some lindsey please :flower: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dawny690 said:


> Hmmm :munch: save me some lindsey please :flower: xxxx

hahah nopeee all for mee pizza garlic bread and dip m m mmm:p:p


----------



## dawny690

:hissy: No fair garlic bread I want some as im having major pre af cramps she will be here soon :dance: xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

ok ladies here is the website that sam and I will be on so come on and join us and sam will tell you all what has happened...hope to see you all there.....sorry about the missunderstanding earlier please forgive me...:cry:
removed


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> ok ladies here is the website that sam and I will be on so come on and join us and sam will tell you all what has happened...hope to see you all there.....sorry about the missunderstanding earlier please forgive me...:cry:
> 
> removed


No probs of misunderstaning :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Im there and waiting :D xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

ok who can help me I can't get Sam on the new message board and there is others that can't get on if you know how to do this please let me know so that I can send you the username and password to fix it please


----------



## snowdrops

dawny690 said:


> Im there and waiting :D xxxxx

just regestied


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:



> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Im there and waiting :D xxxxx
> 
> just regestiedClick to expand...

cool.....is it letting you log in?


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> ok who can help me I can't get Sam on the new message board and there is others that can't get on if you know how to do this please let me know so that I can send you the username and password to fix it please


i just registered again :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

Im sorry hun Im no good at things like that xxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: im coming xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Just bumping you up girls, We were starting to get towards the bottom of the list.
> Well I'm off for an early night. I'm whacked.
> 
> Night all. sleep well. x x

night hun, hope you sleep well, goddess bless,xxx


----------



## Vickie

> You may not link to third party forums or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Approved sites: Facebook, Bebo, Myspace).

links removed per forum policy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:thumbup:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
are we still chatting on here as well or just the other site now? i came on other site a bit ago but i need to go on 2moro when i'm not as tired and i can find my way around it, mky eyes don't want to work 2nite lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls,.

so hubby left last nite 
did opk today and its bloody pos!

has sat's :spermy:'s got it in them to fertilize miss egg?? come on body co-operate!!!! i want my leo bubz


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I asked for a spell the other day to either help me fall pregnant or help my periods return as i have had depo and i havent seen one for aggeeessssssssss.

I received my spell and i never got the chance to do it BUT i have just started my first period since about April/May. 

So even know i didnt do my spell i really feel your energies brought on the help i needed.

Much Love 

THANX GIRLS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had our sesion:sex: swim :spermy::spermy: swim!


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> Hey girls,.
> 
> so hubby left last nite
> did opk today and its bloody pos!
> 
> has sat's :spermy:'s got it in them to fertilize miss egg?? come on body co-operate!!!! i want my leo bubz

I hope his spermies were hanging around waiting for your eggy, good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> sam is having problems posting atm . she is *NOT* leaving she is just having a couple of well deserved days out to sort her head out.i have her in yahoo atm and she will try to get back on asap but she cant right now

Wonderful news! I hope you enjoy your little time off here but do come back when your ready:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry girls links removed because of me i think,xx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: your back on here sam :wohoo: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> sorry girls links removed because of me i think,xx

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi ladies yes i'm back, just.......
how are my girls?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya sam darling

your drs are fuckwits! u can tell em i said so xxx

im alright, i wish my dog could talk to me tho.. shes just gone all protective crazy growling at the front door and hackles the lot!!! theres no one there!!!!!!! i even took her out on the leader but still she growled n stuff, its taken her 20 mins to calm back down!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Heya sam darling
> 
> your drs are fuckwits! u can tell em i said so xxx
> 
> im alright, i wish my dog could talk to me tho.. shes just gone all protective crazy growling at the front door and hackles the lot!!! theres no one there!!!!!!! i even took her out on the leader but still she growled n stuff, its taken her 20 mins to calm back down!!!

i couldn't agree more, they are just blocking me at every turn and can't afford to go private, matt been out of work for 10 weeks now as there iss just no work here so looking like he's gonna have to go working abroad for a while, i wont see hm for 6 months at a time so i am just totally gutted, but we have no option so looks like ttc is off anyway now and by the time he gets back its gonna be too late for us
dogs are great aren't they, she probably knows she's on guard duty now and so she's just making sure no one thinks about messing with you lol, sorry you got your opk at the wrong time,xx

hi dawn, how are you hun,xxx


----------



## dawny690

I just priced up amazon and im impressed :thumbup: can get a cbfm, sticks new thermometer and some ov test for less than £90 :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx
 



Attached Files:







hope.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kiki2007

Anyone out there?:headspin: i r bored! :haha:


----------



## Kiki2007

lindseyanne said:


> sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx

thats so prettiful! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kiki2007 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx
> 
> thats so prettiful! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Kiki2007

lindseyanne said:


> Kiki2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx
> 
> thats so prettiful! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you:thumbup:Click to expand...

welcome! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx

aww hun thanks thats lovely and so inspirational, thanks lindsey,xxx



Kiki2007 said:


> Anyone out there?:headspin: i r bored! :haha:

hellooooooooooooooo Nikki
how are you hun, besides being bored i mean lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies patty has been banned from bnb for posting the link to the other forum


----------



## dawny690

Oh patty :hugs: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

and sam is being suspended again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

As im prob going to get banned too tbh dont care. Why is it the people who told a grieving mother her baby is in hell are being free to do what they want and sam is now being punished for her belifes if you are going down that path then you shoul bann rthe christian thread too but bet that wont happen instead you allowed bullying and yet you say she and her friends had childish behaviour?! I for one do not want to be part of a forum that allows bullying just becouse the people are christians!


----------



## StirCrazy

lindseyanne said:


> As im prob going to get banned too tbh dont care. Why is it the people who told a grieving mother her baby is in hell are being free to do what they want and sam is now being punished for her belifes if you are going down that path then you shoul bann rthe christian thread too but bet that wont happen instead you allowed bullying and yet you say she and her friends had childish behaviour?! I for one do not want to be part of a forum that allows bullying just becouse the people are christians!


How do you know who has been given infractions? (we don't make public any reprimands that happen to others)... and did you report it? (If not then are we meant to be mind readers?)

As for advertising a forum after being told not to, you can't complain if you get banned!

Getting fed up with those just wanting to bitch and moan instead of working with the system.


----------



## Kiki2007

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam ive just been sat thinking and decided to make you something i hope you like it xx
> 
> aww hun thanks thats lovely and so inspirational, thanks lindsey,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki2007 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone out there?:headspin: i r bored! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hellooooooooooooooo Nikki
> how are you hun, besides being bored i mean lol,xxxClick to expand...

am awesome for the most part. getting alil sick of the hateful people on this site tho..... debating on if I will even stay here now ... how are you doing hun??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StirCrazy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> As im prob going to get banned too tbh dont care. Why is it the people who told a grieving mother her baby is in hell are being free to do what they want and sam is now being punished for her belifes if you are going down that path then you shoul bann rthe christian thread too but bet that wont happen instead you allowed bullying and yet you say she and her friends had childish behaviour?! I for one do not want to be part of a forum that allows bullying just becouse the people are christians!
> 
> 
> How do you know who has been given infractions? (we don't make public any reprimands that happen to others)... and did you report it? (If not then are we meant to be mind readers?)
> 
> As for advertising a forum after being told not to, you can't complain if you get banned!
> 
> Getting fed up with those just wanting to bitch and moan instead of working with the system.Click to expand...

i am friend swith two of the people you have banned . going with the sytem im not on about the link im on about the way sam has been treated and you have done nothing about it exept add to it


----------



## StirCrazy

Who is sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StirCrazy said:


> Who is sam?

hedgewitch


----------



## StirCrazy

lindseyanne said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...

She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)


----------



## StirCrazy

I've just gone through the post reports and you have not reported anything? So what have we done exactly?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StirCrazy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...

it is the christians one on here that she was suspended for sticking up for herself after being told her baby was going to hell as she was a wicca
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-any-christian-ladies-out-there-trying-conceive.html

of course its been cleaned up now by u guys same as the cbfm one but oth times sam was abused yet nothing was done exept to her


----------



## StirCrazy

lindseyanne said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...
> 
> it is the christians one on here that she was suspended for sticking up for herself after being told her baby was going to hell as she was a wicca
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-any-christian-ladies-out-there-trying-conceive.html
> 
> of course its been cleaned up now by u guys same as the cbfm one but oth times sam was abused yet nothing was done exept to herClick to expand...

OK, am I missing something. From my admin panel she hasn't been suspended... who says she has? And it was cleared up A. because you lot aren't the only ones that use the forum AND B.) because you have no idea what infractions we issued behind the scenes.

So again, what have done? Or are you complaining because we cleared up the mess and and handled it between members rather than making it public?


----------



## StirCrazy

With any luck hedgewitch will come on this thread to explain what she has told me via PM. She hasn't been suspended, and this "problem" we apparently didn't step in to deal with happened off the forum and we weren't even aware of!

As far as we were aware this was rivalry between beliefs!? and it was dealt with that way...

If this was about an email that was sent, why is there no reference to it on the forum? who sent it (because if we knew they'd be banned already)?

See this is what happens when something is taken off the forum (infact it never even started on the forum), gossiped about, and then brought back!... and you wonder why we bite when everyone points the finger at us and ask why haven't we done our job!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## xoButterfly25

What on earth is going on here? I'm so confused. Who has been banned? What's happened?
I don't come on here for a few hours and it seems like a war has taken place or something. Can someone please fill me in :huh:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey vicky, how are you hun?xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hey vicky, how are you hun?xxx
> 
> I'm good thanks hun. Been doing my christmas shopping. How good am I. :happydance:. Hate shopping in the winter so like to get it all out of the way. I have even started wrapping lol. I love christmas. It's a really magical time. x xClick to expand...


here's your sister im off for a few days so took shopping got most of them just for himself, i even bought a Christmas pud :haha: couldn't help myself


hope everything is sorted on the forum, :hugs: to all 

last night i was convinced af was on her way so was doing the knicker watch,
but feel nothing today cd24 

back later going to make chicken drumsticks in cola with carrots and potato in a casserole dish with sweeet corn on the side


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today? are we still chatting on here? x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope you all are doing well!

afm got my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and had first bloods for hcg levels drawn last night and will again tomorrow and will find out on Friday just were we are sitting. Dr has increased my progesterone suppositories to 50 from 25 twice daily they are truly messy and if anybody ever has to use them use a liner all the time!

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you all are doing well!
> 
> afm got my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and had first bloods for hcg levels drawn last night and will again tomorrow and will find out on Friday just were we are sitting. Dr has increased my progesterone suppositories to 50 from 25 twice daily they are truly messy and if anybody ever has to use them use a liner all the time!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day.
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, bet your so excited. Good luck with the bloods hun. Glad everything is going well, any symptoms yet? xClick to expand...

Thanks and yes I am very excited about the scan! I have the tender @@'s and very sensitive nips and on and off queazies but that's about it.

I love Christmas except it's going to be pretty lean here I think. I just spent $ on getting my car fixed probably should have waited but oh well.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls anyone on here???xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls just a quick update,
my doctors is one of a number of surgeries around the local villages here, they have a total of 5 surgeries that are all within a 20 mile radius and they cover roughly 100 miles of area so every surgery answers to the partners that are based at my surgery and so every treatment given is in liasion with my surgery, to be able to see another doctor i would have to travel almost 40 miles into another borough, (we worked it out today after ringing round) 
ok so the doctors have rung me back and said they had a meeting with the partners after my appointment yesterday and they have come to a decision so i held my breath crossed everything i could and they said..................
we have decided that we will NOT be refering you as we have received a letter from the consultant who saw you last week and we have decided it is a waste of our time and resources as there is nothing wrong with you, you are fertile as you had your daughter and unless you are not having periods of any kind we do not consider this to be an issue and your hormone results are what we would expect of a woman of your age so my advice is go back to england if you can get better care there!
WTF??????
xxx


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Sam and everyone,

Can fertility spells still help early during the 2 week wait? I am a couple of days past ovulation - we did artificial insemination this cycle with a donor due to husband's male factor infertility. 

I'm new, so can't do personal messages yet.

thanks!


----------



## Nimyra

Hi Sam and everyone,

Can fertility spells still help early during the 2 week wait? I am a couple of days past ovulation - we did artificial insemination this cycle with a donor due to husband's male factor infertility. 

I'm new, so can't do personal messages yet.

thanks!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you all are doing well!
> 
> afm got my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and had first bloods for hcg levels drawn last night and will again tomorrow and will find out on Friday just were we are sitting. Dr has increased my progesterone suppositories to 50 from 25 twice daily they are truly messy and if anybody ever has to use them use a liner all the time!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day.
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, bet your so excited. Good luck with the bloods hun. Glad everything is going well, any symptoms yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks and yes I am very excited about the scan! I have the tender @@'s and very sensitive nips and on and off queazies but that's about it.
> 
> I love Christmas except it's going to be pretty lean here I think. I just spent $ on getting my car fixed probably should have waited but oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh hun I am excited for you. I'm so happy for you.
> Hey hun what could make a better christmas than knowing you have your little bean in there, that is all you need hun. I'm sure you'll have a fab christmas and will be grinning from ear to ear.
> Think I'm out this month AF is due in 5 days and I have a strong feeling she will come too :cry:. My cm has dried up and my cervix is not soft anymore, really thought I was on to a winner this month but heres to next month eh.x xClick to expand...

I haven't told any of my family yet so probably around Christmas time we will. :shrug:
So sorry you think your out remember it's not over until she shows!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls just a quick update,
> my doctors is one of a number of surgeries around the local villages here, they have a total of 5 surgeries that are all within a 20 mile radius and they cover roughly 100 miles of area so every surgery answers to the partners that are based at my surgery and so every treatment given is in liasion with my surgery, to be able to see another doctor i would have to travel almost 40 miles into another borough, (we worked it out today after ringing round)
> ok so the doctors have rung me back and said they had a meeting with the partners after my appointment yesterday and they have come to a decision so i held my breath crossed everything i could and they said..................
> we have decided that we will NOT be refering you as we have received a letter from the consultant who saw you last week and we have decided it is a waste of our time and resources as there is nothing wrong with you, you are fertile as you had your daughter and unless you are not having periods of any kind we do not consider this to be an issue and your hormone results are what we would expect of a woman of your age so my advice is go back to england if you can get better care there!
> WTF??????
> xxx

I don't understand Sam are they saying that yes you are fertile and not starting early menopause??? WTF???? Do they know what they're talking about? So sorry your dealing with these incompetent jerks! Hope your day gets better! On the one hand you have the go ahead to ttc now! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you all are doing well!
> 
> afm got my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and had first bloods for hcg levels drawn last night and will again tomorrow and will find out on Friday just were we are sitting. Dr has increased my progesterone suppositories to 50 from 25 twice daily they are truly messy and if anybody ever has to use them use a liner all the time!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day.
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, bet your so excited. Good luck with the bloods hun. Glad everything is going well, any symptoms yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks and yes I am very excited about the scan! I have the tender @@'s and very sensitive nips and on and off queazies but that's about it.
> 
> I love Christmas except it's going to be pretty lean here I think. I just spent $ on getting my car fixed probably should have waited but oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh hun I am excited for you. I'm so happy for you.
> Hey hun what could make a better christmas than knowing you have your little bean in there, that is all you need hun. I'm sure you'll have a fab christmas and will be grinning from ear to ear.
> Think I'm out this month AF is due in 5 days and I have a strong feeling she will come too :cry:. My cm has dried up and my cervix is not soft anymore, really thought I was on to a winner this month but heres to next month eh.x xClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't told any of my family yet so probably around Christmas time we will. :shrug:
> So sorry you think your out remember it's not over until she shows!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah how lovely, you could sign your christmas cards from bump!! lol or little bean. x xClick to expand...

maybe the doctor will give me a copy of my scan on Dec 2nd and then I'm not sure when my next one will be and I can just make a card out of it and say please set another plate for Christmas next year how about that?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 that's a lovely idea 


feeling a bit nard (nausea) hope it's not the ould brain playing tricks with me..

Sam it really sounds like the Doc dont know what going on at all, if i was you i'd still go for soya isoflavones from cd3-cd7, (i left an email for my friend got an automated email back she is away, so hopefully when she back she able to shed some light on the subject) as she wrote a book here in Ireland doing here homework researches on alot lot of things.

Doodar barhumbug to those who you work with partypoopers ha ha... they will be running around like headlegs chicken at the last minute and cant find that gift cos there 'sold out'


----------



## hedgewitch

i can't believe everyone has gone, i thought it was more than patty keeping this thread going but since she went everyone went with her,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> i can't believe everyone has gone, i thought it was more than patty keeping this thread going but since she went everyone went with her,:cry::cry::cry:

im still here...

i think some people have been put off what ever happened, give it a few days all will be calm again,

hows you and the family


----------



## Csunshine013

We are here for you Sam! I think that when everything happened here yesterday that most of the ladies thought it was finished. Maybe we could get on the ttc threads and say that you are back.... What do you think??


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> We are here for you Sam! I think that when everything happened here yesterday that most of the ladies thought it was finished. Maybe we could get on the ttc threads and say that you are back.... What do you think??

nah dont, people think that were hijacking the thread one or two might feel sensitive about issues, 

im sure if they see this thread active they will pop in on there own accord. :thumbup:


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 what time is it there over there by you


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> We are here for you Sam! I think that when everything happened here yesterday that most of the ladies thought it was finished. Maybe we could get on the ttc threads and say that you are back.... What do you think??
> 
> nah dont, people think that were hijacking the thread one or two might feel sensitive about issues,
> 
> im sure if they see this thread active they will pop in on there own accord. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm not doing anything just thought I'd offer a way to get them back on as I didn't know what was happening here until I came back on this am.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

night girls, see yers in the afternoon.... feeling tried also going to have a bit of read love reading before i sleep. some times i play on my ds scrabble or something professor layton 

:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:

:sleep:
:kiss:
:sleep:


----------



## MissyMojo

eving girls, im home frm work and have eaten ...... panncakes - ov time is def here, i love eggy foods around ov time!!! ironic or what


well i think its official... i want to leave my job!!! gonna look into mat pay vs mat allowance etc, and as long as my new job pays at leadst 11k im no work off month to month, current travel costs run at 1300 a year, and i earn 12kish so ... we'll see, work are just soo unhelpful, ive asked for the last 6 months to get out my dept, or for a shift change,..... no luck, i asked today, if i could move my shift by 15 mins! work 10.45 - 6.45 instead of 11-7 .... as it would mean i could get home 1 hour earlier!!!! and was told "its pointless to even ask response (the ppl who organise shifts) and my boss just put my request on her scrap paper pile!!!


----------



## Odd Socks

can you update? i got my :bfp: yesterday!
xx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i can't believe everyone has gone, i thought it was more than patty keeping this thread going but since she went everyone went with her,:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> im still here...
> 
> i think some people have been put off what ever happened, give it a few days all will be calm again,
> 
> hows you and the familyClick to expand...

hi there yey life.......
not too bad thanks and you?
can't believe its so quiet after how busy it used to be......
what you been up to?xx



Csunshine013 said:


> We are here for you Sam! I think that when everything happened here yesterday that most of the ladies thought it was finished. Maybe we could get on the ttc threads and say that you are back.... What do you think??

 
hey hun how are things going with bubs? good luck on your scan and i am still sooooo pleased for you hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Odd Socks said:


> can you update? i got my :bfp: yesterday!
> xx

thats brilliant congratulations hun, have a happy healthy 8 months,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> So has Patty gone then? will she be back?

think she's gone for good,
how are you hun?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> eving girls, im home frm work and have eaten ...... panncakes - ov time is def here, i love eggy foods around ov time!!! ironic or what
> 
> 
> well i think its official... i want to leave my job!!! gonna look into mat pay vs mat allowance etc, and as long as my new job pays at leadst 11k im no work off month to month, current travel costs run at 1300 a year, and i earn 12kish so ... we'll see, work are just soo unhelpful, ive asked for the last 6 months to get out my dept, or for a shift change,..... no luck, i asked today, if i could move my shift by 15 mins! work 10.45 - 6.45 instead of 11-7 .... as it would mean i could get home 1 hour earlier!!!! and was told "its pointless to even ask response (the ppl who organise shifts) and my boss just put my request on her scrap paper pile!!!

hey jo,
sorry work is sh*t, you been working so hard lately can't see how 15 mins could hurt, i am not a happy bunny for you hun!!
how are you doing sweet, when David home?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> night girls, see yers in the afternoon.... feeling tried also going to have a bit of read love reading before i sleep. some times i play on my ds scrabble or something professor layton
> 
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> 
> :sleep:
> :kiss:
> :sleep:

night night hun, sleep well, goddess bless,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> No we still here Sam, It's just been quiet today thats all. It will pick up again.x x

i hope so its like a ghost town on here,xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

11.11.11. Become the Rose.......may the Love, Peace and Joy of the Rose Light fill your Heart, Soul and Spirit on this Radiant day!

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







rose-cf.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope you all are doing well!
> 
> afm got my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd and had first bloods for hcg levels drawn last night and will again tomorrow and will find out on Friday just were we are sitting. Dr has increased my progesterone suppositories to 50 from 25 twice daily they are truly messy and if anybody ever has to use them use a liner all the time!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day.
> 
> Thats brilliant news hun, bet your so excited. Good luck with the bloods hun. Glad everything is going well, any symptoms yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks and yes I am very excited about the scan! I have the tender @@'s and very sensitive nips and on and off queazies but that's about it.
> 
> I love Christmas except it's going to be pretty lean here I think. I just spent $ on getting my car fixed probably should have waited but oh well.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh hun I am excited for you. I'm so happy for you.
> Hey hun what could make a better christmas than knowing you have your little bean in there, that is all you need hun. I'm sure you'll have a fab christmas and will be grinning from ear to ear.
> Think I'm out this month AF is due in 5 days and I have a strong feeling she will come too :cry:. My cm has dried up and my cervix is not soft anymore, really thought I was on to a winner this month but heres to next month eh.x xClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't told any of my family yet so probably around Christmas time we will. :shrug:
> So sorry you think your out remember it's not over until she shows!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah how lovely, you could sign your christmas cards from bump!! lol or little bean. x xClick to expand...
> 
> maybe the doctor will give me a copy of my scan on Dec 2nd and then I'm not sure when my next one will be and I can just make a card out of it and say please set another plate for Christmas next year how about that?Click to expand...


How cool would that be? everytime there's a special occasion coming up ie mothers day xmas i plan how i would tell people, buy by a extra card etc x


----------



## MissyMojo

work are reeli unfair! theyre such a big company 1 person moving their shift by 15 mins would barely effect them at all!! [email protected], 

david will be home friday for the weekend, he pooped home today earlier to change over duty keys but couldnt stay long enough for me to make it bk to see him:( he was hom 6 - 7 :( 

im looking into other jobs right now..... trying to work out if we can afford me to change or wether to tough it out til im pg and look for summat else when bubs arrives citing childcare reasons ...... i love my team and have some gr8 friends at work but the stress realli isnt helping matters!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Come on someone involved here answer the question/explain the situation whist your not too busy to wag the finger at us, make false comments and giving people the assumption that we hid posts of such a nasty nature with no support (since there was nothing like you stated on the forum, reported or in PMs) brushing it under the carpet.

Esspecially would like to hear from Lindseyanne since I know you have read this thread several times since these posts.

Think a public apology is in order.

Also want the username of the person who sent this email because it will be taken serious.



lindseyanne said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> As im prob going to get banned too tbh dont care. Why is it the people who told a grieving mother her baby is in hell are being free to do what they want and sam is now being punished for her belifes if you are going down that path then you shoul bann rthe christian thread too but bet that wont happen instead you allowed bullying and yet you say she and her friends had childish behaviour?! I for one do not want to be part of a forum that allows bullying just becouse the people are christians!
> 
> 
> How do you know who has been given infractions? (we don't make public any reprimands that happen to others)... and did you report it? (If not then are we meant to be mind readers?)
> 
> As for advertising a forum after being told not to, you can't complain if you get banned!
> 
> Getting fed up with those just wanting to bitch and moan instead of working with the system.Click to expand...
> 
> i am friend swith two of the people you have banned . going with the sytem im not on about the link im on about the way sam has been treated and you have done nothing about it exept add to itClick to expand...




StirCrazy said:


> Who is sam?




lindseyanne said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...




StirCrazy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...




StirCrazy said:


> I've just gone through the post reports and you have not reported anything? So what have we done exactly?




lindseyanne said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...
> 
> it is the christians one on here that she was suspended for sticking up for herself after being told her baby was going to hell as she was a wicca
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-any-christian-ladies-out-there-trying-conceive.html
> 
> of course its been cleaned up now by u guys same as the cbfm one but oth times sam was abused yet nothing was done exept to herClick to expand...




StirCrazy said:


> OK, am I missing something. From my admin panel she hasn't been suspended... who says she has? And it was cleared up A. because you lot aren't the only ones that use the forum AND B.) because you have no idea what infractions we issued behind the scenes.
> 
> So again, what have done? Or are you complaining because we cleared up the mess and and handled it between members rather than making it public?




StirCrazy said:


> With any luck hedgewitch will come on this thread to explain what she has told me via PM. She hasn't been suspended, and this "problem" we apparently didn't step in to deal with happened off the forum and we weren't even aware of!
> 
> As far as we were aware this was rivalry between beliefs!? and it was dealt with that way...
> 
> If this was about an email that was sent, why is there no reference to it on the forum? who sent it (because if we knew they'd be banned already)?
> 
> See this is what happens when something is taken off the forum (infact it never even started on the forum), gossiped about, and then brought back!... and you wonder why we bite when everyone points the finger at us and ask why haven't we done our job!!




Doodar said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> It's been very quiet on here today. Where are you all? Normally by the time I check in I have pages and pages of chat to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all ok. x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok i appologise, i had had a bad day yesterday was stressed to my eyeballs and upset over personal matter. this was already sorted last night with another admin. so do not want to bring it up again



Wobbles said:


> Come on someone involved here answer the question/explain the situation whist your not too busy to wag the finger at us, make false comments and giving people the assumption that we hid posts of such a nasty nature with no support (since there was nothing like you stated on the forum, reported or in PMs) brushing it under the carpet.
> 
> Esspecially would like to hear from Lindseyanne since I know you have read this thread several times since these posts.
> 
> Think a public apology is in order.
> 
> Also want the username of the person who sent this email because it will be taken serious.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> As im prob going to get banned too tbh dont care. Why is it the people who told a grieving mother her baby is in hell are being free to do what they want and sam is now being punished for her belifes if you are going down that path then you shoul bann rthe christian thread too but bet that wont happen instead you allowed bullying and yet you say she and her friends had childish behaviour?! I for one do not want to be part of a forum that allows bullying just becouse the people are christians!
> 
> 
> How do you know who has been given infractions? (we don't make public any reprimands that happen to others)... and did you report it? (If not then are we meant to be mind readers?)
> 
> As for advertising a forum after being told not to, you can't complain if you get banned!
> 
> Getting fed up with those just wanting to bitch and moan instead of working with the system.Click to expand...
> 
> i am friend swith two of the people you have banned . going with the sytem im not on about the link im on about the way sam has been treated and you have done nothing about it exept add to itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?Click to expand...
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?Click to expand...
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> I've just gone through the post reports and you have not reported anything? So what have we done exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who is sam?Click to expand...
> 
> hedgewitchClick to expand...
> 
> She isnt banned? And what have we allowed? (what's the link to the post you reported?)Click to expand...
> 
> it is the christians one on here that she was suspended for sticking up for herself after being told her baby was going to hell as she was a wicca
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-any-christian-ladies-out-there-trying-conceive.html
> 
> of course its been cleaned up now by u guys same as the cbfm one but oth times sam was abused yet nothing was done exept to herClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> OK, am I missing something. From my admin panel she hasn't been suspended... who says she has? And it was cleared up A. because you lot aren't the only ones that use the forum AND B.) because you have no idea what infractions we issued behind the scenes.
> 
> So again, what have done? Or are you complaining because we cleared up the mess and and handled it between members rather than making it public?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> With any luck hedgewitch will come on this thread to explain what she has told me via PM. She hasn't been suspended, and this "problem" we apparently didn't step in to deal with happened off the forum and we weren't even aware of!
> 
> As far as we were aware this was rivalry between beliefs!? and it was dealt with that way...
> 
> If this was about an email that was sent, why is there no reference to it on the forum? who sent it (because if we knew they'd be banned already)?
> 
> See this is what happens when something is taken off the forum (infact it never even started on the forum), gossiped about, and then brought back!... and you wonder why we bite when everyone points the finger at us and ask why haven't we done our job!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls,
> 
> It's been very quiet on here today. Where are you all? Normally by the time I check in I have pages and pages of chat to catch up on.
> 
> Hope your all ok. x xClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
sorry i've not been on all night i've had a bad headache, i'll be glad when this cold clears up i'm fed up of feeling ill.
Sam sorry your still not getting anywhere with the docs, i can't believe they told you to go back to England surely thats racist? i hope you get it sorted x
Missymojo sorry your having a bad time at work, what is it you do? i'm also having a bad time at work, my boss id a bully, i'm currently job hunting but there's nothing out there plus i'm worried about getting a new job and then becoming pregnant soon after i don't want it to look bad but i don't want to delay ttc either, hope you get it sorted, i'm so sorry you missed your hubby 2nite, i know how hard that can be x
Doodar how are you? i hope ur wrong about been out this month, don't give up yet x
Lindsey how are you today? hope ur well x
Hope everyone is ok too, still trying to remember everyone, so sorry if i missed you x
AFM its cd14 today of a usual 28 day cycle and i've no signs of ovulating, i never got round to taking my temp everyday i kept forgetting but i have been doing opk's and so far not even a faint second line never mind a dark one, also my cervix is still low and hard, maybe i don't ovulate? that would explian the 10 previous months of ttc and no sign of a bfp. I don't have much cm usually and at the moment non so i can't check that. Oh well we BD'd yesterday and the day before and i hope to again 2nite and for as many days as hubby has the energy for, i'll just have to see what happens x


----------



## StirCrazy

Who did you sort it out with? The only admins are me and Wobbles, and you didn't sort it with me?



lindseyanne said:


> ok i appologise, i had had a bad day yesterday was stressed to my eyeballs and upset over personal matter. this was already sorted last night with another admin. so do not want to bring it up again


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StirCrazy said:


> Who did you sort it out with? The only admins are me and Wobbles, and you didn't sort it with me?
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok i appologise, i had had a bad day yesterday was stressed to my eyeballs and upset over personal matter. this was already sorted last night with another admin. so do not want to bring it up againClick to expand...

sam sorted it with you last night re the email. look im sorry i started but i was just so peed off with everything yesterday


----------



## MissyMojo

Bernie, 
i work at a certain mobile phone company .... since im slagging them off i cant name them lol .......

im looking for jobs and thers one or 2 going with itc here in catterick but omg the application process is crazy!!! its complicated and longwinded and gah.... tempted to just wander round catterick on my day off and go into every business asking if they have any jobs going, i cant keep going with only 90 mins of awake time in the house per day!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Wobbles

Well the false statements you put publically weren't corrected in the same manner and weren't corrected by you since you said it. 

Sorry but I wasn't willing to let that one slide by like it didn't happen.

Sorry you had a bad day :( but maybe in the future you can hold back from bashing us wrongly. Its hard enough ...


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> Bernie,
> i work at a certain mobile phone company .... since im slagging them off i cant name them lol .......
> 
> im looking for jobs and thers one or 2 going with itc here in catterick but omg the application process is crazy!!! its complicated and longwinded and gah.... tempted to just wander round catterick on my day off and go into every business asking if they have any jobs going, i cant keep going with only 90 mins of awake time in the house per day!

I hope you get sorted soon, thats rediculous the amount of awake time you have, i don't blame you for looking for something else, good luck x


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who did you sort it out with? The only admins are me and Wobbles, and you didn't sort it with me?
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok i appologise, i had had a bad day yesterday was stressed to my eyeballs and upset over personal matter. this was already sorted last night with another admin. so do not want to bring it up again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please can we leave all this now. It's in the past forgotten with. Lindsey has apologised so please can we leave it. I'm sure Sam will be in touch with you about the e-mail if she feels the need to. I know I am now becoming rather uncomfortable with the situation, and I would just like it to go back to how it used to be.Click to expand...

I second this x


----------



## Wobbles

Doodar said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> Who did you sort it out with? The only admins are me and Wobbles, and you didn't sort it with me?
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok i appologise, i had had a bad day yesterday was stressed to my eyeballs and upset over personal matter. this was already sorted last night with another admin. so do not want to bring it up again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please can we leave all this now. It's in the past forgotten with. Lindsey has apologised so please can we leave it. I'm sure Sam will be in touch with you about the e-mail if she feels the need to. I know I am now becoming rather uncomfortable with the situation, and I would just like it to go back to how it used to be.Click to expand...

If your uncomfortable then imagine how we felt - shall we apologise for making sure it was publically corrected? No - I'm not willing to accept bashing us publically and then let it slide like it never happened. What was said to us about us on our own forum was not correct and we have the right to correct bad feedback like that made wrongly.

Please with all respect to you it's not for others to interfere with or quote us as in the wrong ....it wasn't acceptable simple as that.


----------



## Wobbles

Cheek!!


----------



## MissyMojo

bernie, no wonder i havnt gotten a bfp yet! lol !!!why are mod forms sooooo confusing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ladies im sorry for causing the grief last night ive decided to leave the forum and go find a new home. sam il still be in contact with you via yahoo and text:) hope you all get you BIG BIG BFPS and happy healthy 9 mths


----------



## StirCrazy

I'm gonna leave this; but I can tell you now, something about this is not right (and I will be watching out for any future problems by those involved)! Apparently this was over an email. An email that was allegedly from a BnB member (but wont say who) and was allegedly deleted (so no proof) and not reported but spread about others in order to cause bad feeling between groups... and then when everything blows up on the forum those involved want to only speak via PM and not confirm anything publically.

At the end of the day, the people you talk to are strangers (you might call them friends). Why put yourself in the firing line based on hearsay and rumours?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Wobbles

You don't need to leave but yourself and others must understand if someone wrongly points a finger at us that result in slating of the way we run our forum its going to get a reaction. Given a bad name for a moment with no reason to. Human to ask for that to be corrected don't you think? Can't help think this is another fuss.

IMO its over with but if you want to leave over something that was not of our fault then best of luck for a BFP soon and take care.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Wobbles

Doodar maybe you could have given the people concerned a minute to accept the apology?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Sorry your leaving as well Lindsey, sleep on it though and see how you feel 2moro x


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> bernie, no wonder i havnt gotten a bfp yet! lol !!!why are mod forms sooooo confusing?

:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i need a lesson in MOD speak this site is doing my head in! https://www.civilianjobs.mod.uk ..... cant work out how to add my boring n menial gcse's inot the qualifications bit!


----------



## Berniep

Wow i didn't even know that site existed when we lived in married quarters, good luck x


----------



## MissyMojo

my mate used to work for mod at heaton in newcastle so shes logged in for me, so she can add in my gcse's for me .. i just couldnt work it out lol, then i'll go bk in and take it frm there


----------



## MissyMojo

i soo soo hope i get my bfp soon .. if i do i'll probs tough it out at "that fone company" until mat leave, enjoy mat leave n not go bk unless they give me 9-5! mat benefits r good :)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Missymojo when i started ttc in January i thought the same thing as you, i'll stick it out till mat leave and then find another job when mat leave ends, i'm so frustrated that i'm on cycle 11 now just think if i'd got a new job in the beginning i'd have left months ago. I hope you get your bfp very soon x


----------



## Berniep

Morning everyone,
How are you all today?
Hope you have a good day at work Doodar x
Hope ur day at work isn't too bad today, Missymojo x
Hope everyone is ok today, not much to report for me, its cd15 and i don't think i've ov'd yet, i'm going to do my usual opk this aft and see what that says, have a good day everyone x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies my you have been very chatty since I left yesterday. Well nothing to report here. Going for my second blood draw tonight but wont get the results until Friday when the Dr and nurse come back to work. LOL I guess they deserve a day off. LMAO

Hope your all doing well! 

Berniep hope your cold is getting better!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Heavens above wot on earth has happened in here ... its all gone a bit weird!

It seems from reading many pages back, that stuff has been resolved and moved on ... phew! Its horrid when there is a bad atmosphere ... !!

Sending lots of positive energies to all those who were involved incl admins and hope that these positive energies clear the negative ones .... love and light to all xxx

Onward and upward :hugs2:


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies my you have been very chatty since I left yesterday. Well nothing to report here. Going for my second blood draw tonight but wont get the results until Friday when the Dr and nurse come back to work. LOL I guess they deserve a day off. LMAO
> 
> Hope your all doing well!
> 
> Berniep hope your cold is getting better!

good luck,,, hope every thing will be well


----------



## Berniep

Hellom ladies,
How are you all?
Csunshine good luck with bloods, i've still got my lovely cold i think its gone to my sinus' now too, hopefully it'll go soon cause its doingm my head in x
Little mermaid how are you? x
Hope everyone else is ok x
Well my brother in law's fiancee had a baby boy this afternoon, we've seen a pic already and he's gorgeous i can't wait to see him but until both me and hubby get rid of our colds/flu we can't go so it better go soon. I'm really happy for them both he's their first baby and my brother in law is great with my 2 boys so he'll be a brill dad but i am a tiny bit jealous, they announced she was pregnant after we'd been ttc for about 3 months and i kept thinking never mind by the time the baby comes i'll be pregnant, but i'm not and i know seeing him will be nice but hard too x


----------



## Berniep

Snowdrops you posted while i was typing how are you? x


----------



## snowdrops

Berniep said:


> Snowdrops you posted while i was typing how are you? x


Hi, not to bad feel very very tried, even though i had a nap around 2pm for an hour,

Gosh hope your cold doesn't affect you sinus, i feel your pain i suffer from sinus which i think i got a touch off as well im afraid to take anything for it.normally it's dairy products (chocolates) that kill me. :shrug:..
but what must one do when you buy them and love hee hee.

The other half working lates this week hate it at times, but other times i love it cos he's not around so i dont feel guilty been on the computer


----------



## Csunshine013

Know what you mean about DH works late when he can but when he comes home and I'm on the computer he gets a little irritated about it. LOL Guess when the baby comes he will have something to play with whilst I'm on the computer. LMAO

Berniep yeah for a beautiful new nephew! I love little babies then they get older and the mouth starts to run like my DD lately. She is 10yrs old and thinks she's going on 24 :dohh:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all 2nite?
Snowdrops, yeah some foods make my sinus' hurt i thought it was just me and i was going crazy so i'm glad someone has experienced it too lol, i think my cold might be getting a bit better 2nite it doesn't seem as bad hopefully its on its way out, hope you feel better 2moro x
Csunshine, so your having fun with your daughter then? she's nearly a teenager now her hormones will be all over just like yours, ur poor hubby lol x
Doodar, sorry you've had another bad day at work, hope it gets sorted out, i hope the witch stays away from you, don't give up x


----------



## Csunshine013

I wont get the results from my bloods until Friday. :growlmad: Both the dr and nurse have the day off:dohh: but oh well so then if I must go back on Friday I will know then. 

Yes DD is almost a teenager she tells me all the time "I'm a tween Mom! Not a kid" LMAO little does she know just how good she has it just wait until she has to clean her own house and do dishes all the time and laundry bet she wont change her clothes near as often. LMAO Hope your all finding as much humor in this as I am. LOL

Doodar don't count yourself out just yet! Sorry you had such a crap day hope your nights better and no haven't heard from Sam today.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> I wont get the results from my bloods until Friday. :growlmad: Both the dr and nurse have the day off:dohh: but oh well so then if I must go back on Friday I will know then.
> 
> Yes DD is almost a teenager she tells me all the time "I'm a tween Mom! Not a kid" LMAO little does she know just how good she has it just wait until she has to clean her own house and do dishes all the time and laundry bet she wont change her clothes near as often. LMAO Hope your all finding as much humor in this as I am. LOL
> 
> Doodar don't count yourself out just yet! Sorry you had such a crap day hope your nights better and no haven't heard from Sam today.
> 
> Lol yes I know exactly what you mean. My eight year old changes her clothes more times than she has hot dinners. I say to her, you can wear them more than once you know. She says EWWW! no way. I wouldn't mind but she only has them on for an hour or two after school lol.
> 
> Af is due this sunday for me so fingers crossed she doesnt show. x xClick to expand...

exactly and it doesn't get any better the older she gets :dohh: maybe I should make her do her own laundry now. LOL


----------



## snowdrops

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Back to cd1, :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Back to cd1, :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh poor you, I feel your pain hun. It's a horrible feeling isn't it.
> I think I will be joining you this month hun, had a big temp drop this morning and got cramps today even though she isn't due until sunday. I'll be a bit peeved if she arrives early because will mean I have had a short LP.
> Might try soy this month. In fact I'm going to buy some today so I have it in.
> Hey we can be cycle buddies hun, may only be a few days apart.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Doodar,
im going to take soy this month bought it last month just incase for the future, so im going to start on cd3 till cd7 
sure we can be cyle buddies and get our christmas BFP :happydance:

|Had a huge blazing row with the OH this morning, stii fuming and upset, about it..
He said i did i say anything to DD(3) about sex, well my blood start to boil, no i said why? cos his sister asked cos she said she heard dd saying to her son (6) that girls and boys do different wee wee's and when you get big they can meet up, some thing on the line like that, well i lost it by then i went off the wall, i couldnt believe what i heard let a loan did i say anything to her about things like that, cos i know she asked me about why (at that time of the month) just said when you a bigger girl i tell you, so now he thought i had said something to her already, now im thinking is(his sister) she twisting things yes often has something to say about something ,cos i just cant believe my 3 year old would say anything like that. :growlmad:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

heyu girls :hugs: are u ladies able to help me?? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/220903-frustrated-my-ovulation-predictor-kits.html as this post tells u , ive been getting strong lines on my opks for 10 days now .... i think ov was monday .... but cant be sure with such stong tests each day .....


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> Snowdrop, Deep breaths hun deep breaths. You know your own child hun and if you know she wouldn't say anything like that, then I would just try to ignore it. Try and not let it get to you hun. x x
> 
> What strength soy are you taking hun? have you used it before?
> I dont know whether to take mine cycle day 1 to 5 to try and help me ovulate earlier in the cycle. x

But it has, going to phone OH to see if he's calm down, 
 
thanks here's a link Megg she explains it nicely have to take it the same time everyday example 8pm 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/195831-soy-isoflavones-confusion.html#post3548285


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo not sure how senstive Tesco opk kits are didnt know they have them, must look in the big stores here, 

Look like you got two good days there weds 4th looks the best... :thumbup:

But the sperm can survie up to 72 hours if you did mon -tues- weds 
while egg only has up to 36 hours from ov... 

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

but unfortly with this plan above with OH work its hard to work it, as he works shifts and at different times day to day. so i hope it will for one of you.


----------



## MissyMojo

smep wont work for us :( oh is in the army and quiote often goes away for a few weeks at a time, this is what me managed before he went away on sunday night
cd 8 :sex:
cd 9 :sex: 
cd 11 :sex: no :spermy: .. many wanks!!
cd 13 :sex:
cd 14 :sex: no :spermy: we had a fight mid sex !!!
cd 15 :sex: 
then he snuck home for a bit today cd20 :sex: no spermy (phone interuppted us.. he was due bk at wrk)


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope we're all well today, another wet windy stormy day here in south wales, and cold too.
just got back from the hospital and i shall now bore you all with what happened,

ok so we get to the hospital at 9.30am and there is no one there to be seen except me the nurse see's me and have a puzzled look on her face and goes into the doctors room, she then comes back out about 2 mins later and comes over to me and says"and what are you doing here", like i'm some sort of nasty disease that has no right being there, "you were already told not to come back" cheeky b*tch, wanted to smack here one, so i explained we were here to see the doctor and she say about me not having an apppointment and how the doctor already did me a favour by seeing me last week, i tell her i have an appointment at 9.30 and she again in her nasty voice says "and how did you get that when the doctor specifically told you there is nothing to be done for you", so i said that they gave me the appointment when i rang up to change my time, (this is a fib of course as i rang through to the secretary personally and spoke to her as we became friends when i was pregnant with Lilly-Maye explained what had happened and she gave me the appointment when the clinic said they had none, but i promised not to tell or she would be in trouble,) so she gives a really annoyed sigh and storms off, i was then left sat there for nearly an hour whilst they saw everyone else who by the way had appointments after me, i think they were hoping i would go home to be honest or lose my rag so they could refuse to see me but i sat there patiently.
so at 11am they come back and say ok the doctor will now see you, a full hour and a half after my appointment was due, joke or what but i smiled and said thanks. i was then taken to see another doctor an egyptian lady as Dr idiot didn't want to see me as i was "wasting his time" according to the nurse, so i lost hope then as obviously i am just being passed about again and we had already worked out what we were going to say to the doctor who saw us last week but i didn't complain i went in and sat down. she and prepared myself to start all over again.
she introduced herself and sked me to tell her what the problem was, that nasty nurse was in the room too keeping watch and taking notes for the other doctor.
so i tell her again from the beginning about being diagnosed with PCOS when i was 16, all the miscarriages and everything that has followed, i then braced myself for the arguement and to my suprise she says.........
"well i have reviewed your hormone results and what you have told me i believe you are not ovulating properly and i am going to prescribe you clomid"!!!!!!!!!!! my jaw dropped!!
i couldn't believe it, someone listened and someone actually did something, the look on the nurses face was a picture. the look on our faces was a picture too i imagine. so i explained about the situation with the doctors and she said that if there is a problem they are to ring her and she will see me in 4 months but she thinks she probably will be seeing me in ante-natal instead, OH MY GOD!!!!
i left that hospital with the biggest grin on my face and my hubby just welled up, it was amazing. so we left the hospital; on cloud nine until.........i ring the GP. they started being off with me again when i said that the specialist has prescibed clomid and then cut me off mid sentence and said rather shitty that the other phone was ringing as if i am some second class citizen, and put the phone down!! i was stunned, and that was the secretary....so i ring the hospital back and they are going to fax the letter over this afternoon saying they are to prescibe it me for the next 4 cycles and i am now just waiting for that to go over to them and then we shall see if they will do it, can they refuse??xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

omg wow! A dr that listened!!! whoop whoop!!!

if theres a letter from a consultant, you cant not be given what they say.. consultant out ranks any gp!!!! i;d be asking t be seeing that lovely lady everytime you need to make a visit to hos, :) im so over the moon that someone has sat up and taken noticw babes xxx :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Your GP just got trumped by the hospital - fab news, really pleased for you xx


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

brillant brillant delighted for you.... 

no they cant refuse, if they make up a story like oh we didnt receive the fax or what ever no stock etc.. 

could you try another chemist


----------



## hedgewitch

i am just so happy and the docs are just trying to be a pain as usual and until i have it in my hand i won't be happy lol, i have taken the doctors name and i want to see her everytime i go now, as i said i want to stick with one doctor who knows what they are doing, oh i am over the moon i really am, thanks girls for listening to me moan and keeping up the PMA for me, yey 
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_5_138.gifxxxx




https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb098&pp=ZNfox000


----------



## snowdrops

Sam just been reading from an forum weather, looks like your in for a bad storm tomorrow night & floods in parts


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Sam just been reading from an forum weather, looks like your in for a bad storm tomorrow night & floods in parts

yeah it doesn't suprise me at all, we are having a bad storm here now, i love it when its stormy, luckily we are higher up than the rest of the village so we don't get flooded but i won't be able to get into the village tomorrow as that will be flooded lol, always is, the river just floods over the road and the fields and shuts everywhere down, they already got all the sand bags out,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 
dont know who to talk to bout this, .....

my tattoo for my angel baby is hurting, and throbbing and its making me so sad, my tat was done in aug so its not that is stillsore from that, it feells like the butterfly i had in memory of her (dont ask me how, but i iknow she was a girl,i just do) is trying to flap its wings,,,


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i miss what could have been so much my due date is a week away .... gah im such a pity party for one tinight


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam nice to see you back and great news about the new consultant thats great, you might have had to wait a long time this morning tobe seen but it def sounds as though it was worth it, i hope your docs stop messing about now and give you the prescription x 
Doodar how are you? have you had a better day at work? x
Snowdrops sorry witch got you, good luck with the soy x
Missymojo how are you? how's the job hunting going? i don't know a lot about opk's this is my first month of using them but you've BD'd quite a bit so hopefully you've caught your eggy x
Csunshine, how are you today? hope you well x
How is everyone else? x
AFM nothing to report on ttc front, i'm off to do my opk after this but no sign of a positive yet, i've been to docs today my cold is now a chest infection but i've got antibiotics so i should start to feel better soon, well take care everyone i'll pop back in a bit x


----------



## MissyMojo

im really not very good tonight, i cant stop crying, drinking wine probalby aint helping but .... 

i wish i had someof my hubbys detatchement sometimes, as what should be my due date comes closer and im still not pg its getting harder, im frustrated with constant strong opks, and david barely being home, 
i want my mum, and i want my baby, but neither are here, and my hubbys away again so not about to support me, the dog knows im upset and wont leave my side, she keeps licking away my tears,


----------



## Csunshine013

WOOO HOOOO YEAH!!!!! SAM so gald you got a compitant Dr finally!

Doodar DD has gotten diareora (sp) of the mouth the past couple days and I just really want to wash her mouth out with soap! ARGH She told me she isn't going to clean her room and she will be staying with a friend on Saturday. Boy does she have a rude awakening coming!!!!

Berniep so sorry your ill glad you went to Dr and got medicine!

Snowdrop so sorry she got you and it doesn't help when DH is upset hope it all works out!

MissyMojo :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> im really not very good tonight, i cant stop crying, drinking wine probalby aint helping but ....
> 
> i wish i had someof my hubbys detatchement sometimes, as what should be my due date comes closer and im still not pg its getting harder, im frustrated with constant strong opks, and david barely being home,
> i want my mum, and i want my baby, but neither are here, and my hubbys away again so not about to support me, the dog knows im upset and wont leave my side, she keeps licking away my tears,

:hugs::hugs: so sorry your having a bad day, it must be hard as you due date approaches, i'm here if you want to chat :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> WOOO HOOOO YEAH!!!!! SAM so gald you got a compitant Dr finally!
> 
> Doodar DD has gotten diareora (sp) of the mouth the past couple days and I just really want to wash her mouth out with soap! ARGH She told me she isn't going to clean her room and she will be staying with a friend on Saturday. Boy does she have a rude awakening coming!!!!Berniep so sorry your ill glad you went to Dr and got medicine!
> 
> Snowdrop so sorry she got you and it doesn't help when DH is upset hope it all works out!
> 
> MissyMojo :hugs:

I think i'm glad i've got boys lol x


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> Snowdrop hope hubby has calmed down now. :hugs:


yeah we both calm down and had a good talk about.


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel so confused with myself, i was doing ok this morning then as the day has gone on if gotten worse n worse,


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> im really not very good tonight, i cant stop crying, drinking wine probalby aint helping but ....
> 
> i wish i had someof my hubbys detatchement sometimes, as what should be my due date comes closer and im still not pg its getting harder, im frustrated with constant strong opks, and david barely being home,
> i want my mum, and i want my baby, but neither are here, and my hubbys away again so not about to support me, the dog knows im upset and wont leave my side, she keeps licking away my tears,

:hugs::hugs: i know how you feel, have you planted a little rose tree for little angle, thats what ive done for my 6, time is a good healer but it never leaves us. were here for you hun any time... dont feel alone :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

you girls are all fab :) thnks for listening tonight :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

MissyMojo said:


> i feel so confused with myself, i was doing ok this morning then as the day has gone on if gotten worse n worse,

You will have some days that are really bad but then they get a little easier trust me it does get easier but take the time to feel how ever you are as that is all part of the grieving process. I just went through my first due date and trust me you'll make it, may not be pretty but you will be ok.:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i miss what could have been so much my due date is a week away .... gah im such a pity party for one tinight

hey hunny i'm thinking of you, i know how hard it is as i had to endure Lilly-Mayes due date two weeks after she passed away and in 3 days its the day i conceived her, hope it goes as gently as possible, blessings to you and your angel hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, hope we're all well today, another wet windy stormy day here in south wales, and cold too.
> just got back from the hospital and i shall now bore you all with what happened,
> 
> ok so we get to the hospital at 9.30am and there is no one there to be seen except me the nurse see's me and have a puzzled look on her face and goes into the doctors room, she then comes back out about 2 mins later and comes over to me and says"and what are you doing here", like i'm some sort of nasty disease that has no right being there, "you were already told not to come back" cheeky b*tch, wanted to smack here one, so i explained we were here to see the doctor and she say about me not having an apppointment and how the doctor already did me a favour by seeing me last week, i tell her i have an appointment at 9.30 and she again in her nasty voice says "and how did you get that when the doctor specifically told you there is nothing to be done for you", so i said that they gave me the appointment when i rang up to change my time, (this is a fib of course as i rang through to the secretary personally and spoke to her as we became friends when i was pregnant with Lilly-Maye explained what had happened and she gave me the appointment when the clinic said they had none, but i promised not to tell or she would be in trouble,) so she gives a really annoyed sigh and storms off, i was then left sat there for nearly an hour whilst they saw everyone else who by the way had appointments after me, i think they were hoping i would go home to be honest or lose my rag so they could refuse to see me but i sat there patiently.
> so at 11am they come back and say ok the doctor will now see you, a full hour and a half after my appointment was due, joke or what but i smiled and said thanks. i was then taken to see another doctor an egyptian lady as Dr idiot didn't want to see me as i was "wasting his time" according to the nurse, so i lost hope then as obviously i am just being passed about again and we had already worked out what we were going to say to the doctor who saw us last week but i didn't complain i went in and sat down. she and prepared myself to start all over again.
> she introduced herself and sked me to tell her what the problem was, that nasty nurse was in the room too keeping watch and taking notes for the other doctor.
> so i tell her again from the beginning about being diagnosed with PCOS when i was 16, all the miscarriages and everything that has followed, i then braced myself for the arguement and to my suprise she says.........
> "well i have reviewed your hormone results and what you have told me i believe you are not ovulating properly and i am going to prescribe you clomid"!!!!!!!!!!! my jaw dropped!!
> i couldn't believe it, someone listened and someone actually did something, the look on the nurses face was a picture. the look on our faces was a picture too i imagine. so i explained about the situation with the doctors and she said that if there is a problem they are to ring her and she will see me in 4 months but she thinks she probably will be seeing me in ante-natal instead, OH MY GOD!!!!
> i left that hospital with the biggest grin on my face and my hubby just welled up, it was amazing. so we left the hospital; on cloud nine until.........i ring the GP. they started being off with me again when i said that the specialist has prescibed clomid and then cut me off mid sentence and said rather shitty that the other phone was ringing as if i am some second class citizen, and put the phone down!! i was stunned, and that was the secretary....so i ring the hospital back and they are going to fax the letter over this afternoon saying they are to prescibe it me for the next 4 cycles and i am now just waiting for that to go over to them and then we shall see if they will do it, can they refuse??xxx
> 
> 
> Sam your back!! welcome home hunny!!
> That is fantastic news about the consultant, finally someone who listens. I am so pleased for you hun. OOOHH I'm excited for you.
> I have just ordered my soy online, couldn't get it at the shops. So am hoping it comes in time for AF, and if that doesn't work then I am back to see my consultant next month so I will ask about clomid. x xClick to expand...

hey Vicky, how are you my friend, missed you all i must admit but feeling much better now and ready to start again, i have prescription in hand after having yet another row with the doctors, they kindly informed me i am selfish as i could die from taking clomid and as i have kids already i don't need anymore......this was the gp so sick of them so i am going to look for a new gp tomorrow as i have had it to the limit with these ones,
i was looking at soy last night as i was going to take that route but now i have my clomid (strokes prescription lovingly) so gonna try this for a while and see how we go,
hope you are well hun, missed you all oodles,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam nice to see you back and great news about the new consultant thats great, you might have had to wait a long time this morning tobe seen but it def sounds as though it was worth it, i hope your docs stop messing about now and give you the prescription x
> Doodar how are you? have you had a better day at work? x
> Snowdrops sorry witch got you, good luck with the soy x
> Missymojo how are you? how's the job hunting going? i don't know a lot about opk's this is my first month of using them but you've BD'd quite a bit so hopefully you've caught your eggy x
> Csunshine, how are you today? hope you well x
> How is everyone else? x
> AFM nothing to report on ttc front, i'm off to do my opk after this but no sign of a positive yet, i've been to docs today my cold is now a chest infection but i've got antibiotics so i should start to feel better soon, well take care everyone i'll pop back in a bit x

hey bernie, how are you deary, not too bad myself just guarding my prescription with my life lol, as i said to Doodar, the gp dragged it out till 6pm to give me the prescription knowing full well the chemist was shut at 5.30pm, butt munchers!! and declared i am selfish for taking clomid, oh well never mind, i have it now and i shall be getting it tomorrow morning when i go see my endo, hoping that he will do something to stop my hair falling out now before i look like Dr Phil............xxx


----------



## moggymay

morning Hedge, good news bout prescription, your GP obviously doesnt believe in karma - I do and think you are so deserving of a BFP that it is just a matter of time!

What does your little white friend say today? Herman went from low to high this morning - finally! Looking good for the soy - finally! This cycle is driving me to distraction - thank goodness for little mogster and all his activities keeping me sane xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hello ladies sorry ive ben so mmoddy and bluh lately just so stressed and down . i hope u are all ok xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## muncho

hi girls 
just popped in to say hi...

Sam great news about Docs, you must be so hapy!
hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> Hi girls, how are you all. I'm just on my lunch hour and I wish I was at home.
> 
> It's friday the 13th and guess what. AF IS IN THE HOUSE. Yep CD1 again. I just want to be on the sofa all curled up. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

like you said we can be cycle buddies, :hugs: 
did your soy come yet, im taking mine from tomorrow :happydance: till weds 

we just had a power cut, :wacko::wacko: goes to show how we rely on modern times 

Were having well looks like the unions to get the whole country to strike on the 24th Nov, so the schools now have voted a yes so no school on the 24th,
Nurses & Docs what to follow as well as the Garda Síochána (police force) they going to called blue flu everyone to phone in sick, as there not allowed to strike in uniform or on duty 
It's against all the government cut backs for the fore coming budget in Dec 9th ....

hope everyone one keeping well

glad you got your meds sam :happydance:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Sam you do right to look into getting another GP and i'd complain about them to the GMC too they have no right to tell you your selfish and treat you like they have done. I hope the clomid works, you so deserve a bfp very soon, good luck x
Doodar sorry witch arrived, how dare she turn up uninvited, i hope this is the last time she visits you for at least 9 months now, take care x
Missymojo, how are you today? hope your feeling better x
Lindseyanne, how are you? hope your feeling better too x
Snowdrops how are you? x
Csunshine, how did you test results go? x
AFM i think i may be about to ovulate, i had a line on my opk yesterday but not as dark as control so will keep doing them to see if it gets darker, i've also got loads of cm today whereas normally i have hardly any, so fingers crossed my eggy is on her way, we BD'd last night and will def BD every night for the next few days at least. Hubby had to pick our eldest up from school today poorly, i think he's got this cold/flu thing thats going round, his temp was really high earlier but it seems to be coming down now with calpol and ibuprofen. Well i'll go for now, speak to all later x


----------



## Csunshine013

:cry: my pregnancy is being classified as a chemical :cry::cry::cry:

Nurse just phoned with the results and they are very low so have a appt with Dr on Monday to try and sort this all out! :shrug: why is my body doing this to me? I am so very angry and upset atm! I thought we were home free this time!

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine, sorry about your results, did she say whether there is a chance if they did another blood test on Monday they might have increased? my sister had really low readings on her first test but 3 days later they had increased about 200%, i hope this is the case with you :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals, how are we all today i am going to read posts now and see how we are all getting on,
well for me i went to collect my clomid this morning and have it here with me now, then went to the hospital afterward to see my endocrinologist and was dealt more bad news and now cannot take the clomid, i am gutted, not just for the clomid but for the news i have been given today. looking like it is very selfish of me to continue with TTC. i won't post what i found out as i am sure you gals don't want to hear any more of my depressing shite but lets just say this my time now is very limited until i won't be able to take care of myself let alone a baby,
so another MRI scan at the end of the month and got to go and see another string of specialists over the next few weeks, all that battling for the clomid and i have it here and its no good to me now......
anyhoo its soooo stormy here trees down, power in and out and floods in the village matches my mood lol, i love a good storm,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> hey gals, how are we all today i am going to read posts now and see how we are all getting on,
> well for me i went to collect my clomid this morning and have it here with me now, then went to the hospital afterward to see my endocrinologist and was dealt more bad news and now cannot take the clomid, i am gutted, not just for the clomid but for the news i have been given today. looking like it is very selfish of me to continue with TTC. i won't post what i found out as i am sure you gals don't want to hear any more of my depressing shite but lets just say this my time now is very limited until i won't be able to take care of myself let alone a baby,
> so another MRI scan at the end of the month and got to go and see another string of specialists over the next few weeks, all that battling for the clomid and i have it here and its no good to me now......
> anyhoo its soooo stormy here trees down, power in and out and floods in the village matches my mood lol, i love a good storm,xxx

Oh Sam so sorry your news was not at all good. It makes me very greatful for what I have. I am the one who feels very selfish. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Oh Sam so sorry your news was not at all good. It makes me very greatful for what I have. I am the one who feels very selfish. :hugs:

don't you dare say that hun, what you are feeling is awful and i just wish there was something i could do for you to take away your pain and anxiety, i am praying that everything goes well for you on monday and i just want to give you a big hug and take all the badness away for you, 
as for me well i just want to scream, my hubby just doesn't understand how this is making me feel, he says he loves me and won't leave me but i can't talk to him about what we were told so it is trapped inside of me and i have no one to tell, it just eats me up,i am so sick and tired of coming on here and making everyone feel so down and depressed, i just don't know what i have done to deserve this, as moggy said its all to do with Karma and i have always put others before myself even when my baby girl died i didn't ask to hold her so that my hubby had the time with her, a regret i shall carry round with me forever, even more so now......Karma is the answer here for me i just wish i knew what i did to deserve this,
i hope you and Glen are able to seek comfort together and i hope that you get a pleasant suprise on monday hun, sending my love to you,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sam so sorry your news was not at all good. It makes me very greatful for what I have. I am the one who feels very selfish. :hugs:
> 
> don't you dare say that hun, what you are feeling is awful and i just wish there was something i could do for you to take away your pain and anxiety, i am praying that everything goes well for you on monday and i just want to give you a big hug and take all the badness away for you,
> as for me well i just want to scream, my hubby just doesn't understand how this is making me feel, he says he loves me and won't leave me but i can't talk to him about what we were told so it is trapped inside of me and i have no one to tell, it just eats me up,i am so sick and tired of coming on here and making everyone feel so down and depressed, i just don't know what i have done to deserve this, as moggy said its all to do with Karma and i have always put others before myself even when my baby girl died i didn't ask to hold her so that my hubby had the time with her, a regret i shall carry round with me forever, even more so now......Karma is the answer here for me i just wish i knew what i did to deserve this,
> i hope you and Glen are able to seek comfort together and i hope that you get a pleasant suprise on monday hun, sending my love to you,xxxClick to expand...

I am here for you to talk to! Lord knows I have dumped on you! I hope you and your DH find a way to talk about what has transpired today. You have my email if you want to chat privately.

Ok so I'm very confused as of now still haven't started to bleed and checked my cp and it's high and closed tight! Do you think the results could be wrong? I know I'm grasping at straws but that's what I have left to grasp. What do you all think the chances the test was wrong?


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> I am here for you to talk to! Lord knows I have dumped on you! I hope you and your DH find a way to talk about what has transpired today. You have my email if you want to chat privately.
> 
> Ok so I'm very confused as of now still haven't started to bleed and checked my cp and it's high and closed tight! Do you think the results could be wrong? I know I'm grasping at straws but that's what I have left to grasp. What do you all think the chances the test was wrong?

try not to worry too much, if it is meant to be it will, and stop messing with your cervix lol, you're as bad as me. personally i think your levels may just be a bit slow on the uptake, when was af due? i know this part is the worst the waiting but try to carry on as you were and see what happens monday,
thanks vickie, i appreciate the offer but you have more than enough on your plate at the moment, this is why i didn't post as we all seem to be having our own struggles at the moment, everyones are just as important, i just wish i could wave a wand for you ladies and ease all of your troubles,xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Sam, i'm so sorry you've had more bad news, i can't speak for everyone but i personally don't feel that you are burdening us with your problems, if you want to talk and get it all out we are here, like Csunshine said if you want to talk privately you have my email or you can pm, take care, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine, i really hope you get good news on Monday, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and will be thinking about you x


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> I am here for you to talk to! Lord knows I have dumped on you! I hope you and your DH find a way to talk about what has transpired today. You have my email if you want to chat privately.
> 
> Ok so I'm very confused as of now still haven't started to bleed and checked my cp and it's high and closed tight! Do you think the results could be wrong? I know I'm grasping at straws but that's what I have left to grasp. What do you all think the chances the test was wrong?
> 
> try not to worry too much, if it is meant to be it will, and stop messing with your cervix lol, you're as bad as me. personally i think your levels may just be a bit slow on the uptake, when was af due? i know this part is the worst the waiting but try to carry on as you were and see what happens monday,
> thanks vickie, i appreciate the offer but you have more than enough on your plate at the moment, this is why i didn't post as we all seem to be having our own struggles at the moment, everyones are just as important, i just wish i could wave a wand for you ladies and ease all of your troubles,xxxxClick to expand...

I think maybe your name should have been Glenda. LOL You know in the Wizard of Oz the good witch! Please don't not post because tbh I'm better with other people issues than I am with my own. I know it's tough on a bunch of us but we are all here for you and you of course are here for us too so please pour it out when you feel you can!

I am confused about that and I am not going to play with my cervix anymore. LOL I will just wait and see now. If I haven't started by Monday then Dr and I will have a lot to discuss! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

I'm off to bed too, night night everyone x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies sorry ive ben so mmoddy and bluh lately just so stressed and down . i hope u are all ok xx
> 
> Welcome back hunny! You are never moody hun. Just glad your back.
> Anything you want to talk about? xClick to expand...

just having it riugh stress wise atmm went to pick my dress up yesterday and it doesnt blooming fit have to go with my mum at 11 and see a seamstress more bloomin money to pay out.


----------



## Berniep

Lindseyanne sorry your dress doesn't fit, mine was the same i had to have mine altered, wedding dresses aren't proper sizes i don't think most people have to get allterations its probably just another way for them to make money. I hope it doesn't cost you too much, it'll all work out x


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Lindseyanne sorry your dress doesn't fit, mine was the same i had to have mine altered, wedding dresses aren't proper sizes i don't think most people have to get allterations its probably just another way for them to make money. I hope it doesn't cost you too much, it'll all work out x

shes managed to take it out did it whilst i was there and it did up so easy afterwardss ive to go pick it up on sat when she has finished it as she only did it roughly :happydance: will show picys when i get it back
feel so ill today full of the sniffles and stinking headache


----------



## Berniep

Ooh i can't wait to see pics, hope your cold goes away, i've had a cold and headache for 2 weeks now x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think we may have missed the eggies hope not but feel like we have i forgot teming again this mth and have only done the deed twice so far as ben has been full of man flu and ive just been so stressed


----------



## Berniep

i hope you haven't missed it, where in your cycle are you? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> i hope you haven't missed it, where in your cycle are you? x

cd 16 now but my af is between 30 and 45 days so may not have


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies its me Patty I'm back woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam emailed the admin, and I did this morning and they were nice to let me back on and I want to thank them for that.....

Thank you ladies dearly....and thank you sam for helping me.....

gosh I have missed you all so dearly how is everyone doing????

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

wow!!!! I have alot to catch up on ........:winkwink:


----------



## Berniep

Your still in with a chance Lindseyanne, are you using opk's? x

Welcome back Patty x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Your still in with a chance Lindseyanne, are you using opk's? x
> 
> Welcome back Patty x

ive used them a few times but only ever got really faint lines


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x

my luteal phase is a 6 day one at the min, you cant get pregnant if its as shortas mine it needs to be over ten days, how are you today hun?xx

sorry i you can get pregnant but it will usually result in a chemical as it cannot sustain a pregnancy,xx


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Your still in with a chance Lindseyanne, are you using opk's? x
> 
> Welcome back Patty x
> 
> ive used them a few times but only ever got really faint linesClick to expand...

Your still in with a chance, your cycles are quite long, get BDing, good luck x


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> my luteal phase is a 6 day one at the min, you cant get pregnant if its as shortas mine it needs to be over ten days, how are you today hun?xx
> 
> sorry i you can get pregnant but it will usually result in a chemical as it cannot sustain a pregnancy,xxClick to expand...


I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?

How are you today Sam? x


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x

yay!!!! thats wonderful that you got your pos opk hope you catch that egg...sending you lots of babydust your way...
:sex::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il bbl going for a bath then :sex::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> il bbl going for a bath then :sex::spermy::spermy:

Have fun :winkwink:


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> yay!!!! thats wonderful that you got your pos opk hope you catch that egg...sending you lots of babydust your way...
> :sex::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, i see your 9dpo, not long to go till you can test, good luck x


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> il bbl going for a bath then :sex::spermy::spermy:

Lindsey hope you catch that egg .....sending you lots of babydust your way hun.....
:sex::dust::dust::dust::spermy:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> yay!!!! thats wonderful that you got your pos opk hope you catch that egg...sending you lots of babydust your way...
> :sex::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i see your 9dpo, not long to go till you can test, good luck xClick to expand...

I know....i'm excited but scared to test when the time comes you know......thanks for the good luck hun.....:hugs: sending you lots of good luck your way to :thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam do I need to update any castings or affirmations that you have done since I was gone?...

and also ladies if you want to be added on the front page for what cd your on please let me know and I will get you added or change your infomation if its already added....sending everyone lots of babydust:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? x

if you ov tomorrow then that will be the 15th and you will have a ten day luteal phase if you come on on the 25th, i think lol, brain terrible lately
not too bad sweetie, how are you doing?xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> my luteal phase is a 6 day one at the min, you cant get pregnant if its as shortas mine it needs to be over ten days, how are you today hun?xx
> 
> sorry i you can get pregnant but it will usually result in a chemical as it cannot sustain a pregnancy,xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? xClick to expand...

Here is some information for you hun....hope this helps...

The Importance of The Luteal Phase
The Luteal Phase is a term that is used in describing the time period that's calculated from the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a monthly cycle. This phase usually lasts between 12 and 16 days and is fairly consistent within woman's cycle. This page explains the importance of the Luteal Phase and its function while charting your fertility spreadsheet.
The luteal phase is the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a woman's cycle. It is also frequently referred to as "days past ovulation" or "DPO". During the luteal phase a women produces progesterone increasing her temperature. The higher temperature acts like an incubator which is important in maturing a fertilized egg if conception has occurred. 

Luteal Phase Length
The length of the first phase (pre-ovulatory) can vary within a woman's cycle - but the luteal phase usually remains the same. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors....stress, illness, medication, heavily increased activity, etc. Even if you do not ovulate around the normal time period - in knowing the length of your luteal phase you are aware of exactly when your menstrual period is due. This discounts the belief of those say they always have "late periods". If they were charting they would realize that actually it was just their ovulation being delayed and they were not late at all. A normal luteal phase is approximately 12 - 16 days and needs to be at least 10 days for implantation to take place. A short luteal phase can cause fertility problems making it difficult for a women to get pregnant.


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? x
> 
> if you ov tomorrow then that will be the 15th and you will have a ten day luteal phase if you come on on the 25th, i think lol, brain terrible lately
> not too bad sweetie, how are you doing?xxxxClick to expand...

I think i'll take my temp next month as well (if i'm not preg this month that is), just to check out my luteral phase, i've certainly learnt something now i'm using opk's we've been BDing way too early, most months we start BDing around cd's 11 or 12 and stop around CD16 maybe 17 depending how much i've worn hubby out, if i have always ov'd late then i'm not suprised i'm not pregnant, i can't believe i wasted 10 month :dohh:.

I'm not too bad, had another bad day at work, i have a right cow for a supervisor and she makes my life hell, i nearly walked out today but i stuck it out and 2moro i am going to do a letter for my boss stating my problems and give them it when i finish my shift on Monday evening, that way i'm not in again till Thurs, so it gives them a couple of days to think before they speak to me, if they bother that is my big boss isn't much better.

Hope your ok after yesterday, if you want to chat you know where i am x


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> my luteal phase is a 6 day one at the min, you cant get pregnant if its as shortas mine it needs to be over ten days, how are you today hun?xx
> 
> sorry i you can get pregnant but it will usually result in a chemical as it cannot sustain a pregnancy,xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? xClick to expand...
> 
> Here is some information for you hun....hope this helps...
> 
> The Importance of The Luteal Phase
> The Luteal Phase is a term that is used in describing the time period that's calculated from the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a monthly cycle. This phase usually lasts between 12 and 16 days and is fairly consistent within woman's cycle. This page explains the importance of the Luteal Phase and its function while charting your fertility spreadsheet.
> The luteal phase is the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a woman's cycle. It is also frequently referred to as "days past ovulation" or "DPO". During the luteal phase a women produces progesterone increasing her temperature. The higher temperature acts like an incubator which is important in maturing a fertilized egg if conception has occurred.
> 
> Luteal Phase Length
> The length of the first phase (pre-ovulatory) can vary within a woman's cycle - but the luteal phase usually remains the same. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors....stress, illness, medication, heavily increased activity, etc. Even if you do not ovulate around the normal time period - in knowing the length of your luteal phase you are aware of exactly when your menstrual period is due. This discounts the belief of those say they always have "late periods". If they were charting they would realize that actually it was just their ovulation being delayed and they were not late at all. A normal luteal phase is approximately 12 - 16 days and needs to be at least 10 days for implantation to take place. A short luteal phase can cause fertility problems making it difficult for a women to get pregnant.Click to expand...

Thanks for this info, i will keep a eye on this in future x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? x
> 
> if you ov tomorrow then that will be the 15th and you will have a ten day luteal phase if you come on on the 25th, i think lol, brain terrible lately
> not too bad sweetie, how are you doing?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think i'll take my temp next month as well (if i'm not preg this month that is), just to check out my luteral phase, i've certainly learnt something now i'm using opk's we've been BDing way too early, most months we start BDing around cd's 11 or 12 and stop around CD16 maybe 17 depending how much i've worn hubby out, if i have always ov'd late then i'm not suprised i'm not pregnant, i can't believe i wasted 10 month :dohh:.
> 
> I'm not too bad, had another bad day at work, i have a right cow for a supervisor and she makes my life hell, i nearly walked out today but i stuck it out and 2moro i am going to do a letter for my boss stating my problems and give them it when i finish my shift on Monday evening, that way i'm not in again till Thurs, so it gives them a couple of days to think before they speak to me, if they bother that is my big boss isn't much better.
> 
> Hope your ok after yesterday, if you want to chat you know where i am xClick to expand...

aww hun i am so aorry, you have enough stress as it is going on without your boss asweel, there is nothing worse than going to a job you hate as you would rather be anywhere than there, i think the letter is a good idea, just put everything down in a proffesional way and they have to address it. hope you get it sorted,
how is Allan doing? good i hope hun,

yeah i know how you feel about wasted time, i just always assumed i was ovulating at cd14/15 and then when i started using pee wee realised sometimes i was early cd9ish late cd 20 oddish or not at all, amazing isn't it but at least you now know, i used to think it was really clinical to do opk's and temp and that i would never be that obsessed but i was sooooo wrong lol
glad you got it sussed hun, at least now you can strump at the right times, and i shall give you an email later on sweet,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Vicky how are you hun? how was your day today? weather terrible here at the min worst storm in a long time but supposed to tail off monday here's hoping......
whereabouts in wales are you going hun?xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

i didn't get to it,xx


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Ello ello evenin all!!
> 
> How we doin?
> Patty WELCOME BACK HUNNY!!!! we missed ya loads.
> Lyndsey enjoy your bath hun and make the most of the ole :sex:.Glad you managed to get your dress sorted.
> Sam how you doin hun? I hope that weather bucks up in wales I'm there next weekend.
> Bernie sorry you had another bad day at work know exactly you feel, you sound just like me nearly walking out and if I have another day like wed then I will certainly be walking out and I have told them so too. so they have been warned.
> Snowdrop my soy arrived this morning, how you going on with yours have you started it?
> Patty I have a question about the soy. Can't decide whether to take it CD2-6 or CD3-7. I am on Cd2 today and I am tempted to start it tonight as I dont want to be ovulating too late in my cycle. This months cycle was shorter and I'm scared that I will ovulate too late so do you think I am better taking it Cd2-6. Also am I ok to still take EPO and B6 with the soy?
> So glad your back hun.
> Hope everyone else is ok. x x

I don't think my work would be bothered if i walked out, my boss is always telling us there's loads of people queuing for our jobs and if we don't like how we are treated then we know where the door is, how professional is he? 
Good luck with the soy x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? x
> 
> if you ov tomorrow then that will be the 15th and you will have a ten day luteal phase if you come on on the 25th, i think lol, brain terrible lately
> not too bad sweetie, how are you doing?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think i'll take my temp next month as well (if i'm not preg this month that is), just to check out my luteral phase, i've certainly learnt something now i'm using opk's we've been BDing way too early, most months we start BDing around cd's 11 or 12 and stop around CD16 maybe 17 depending how much i've worn hubby out, if i have always ov'd late then i'm not suprised i'm not pregnant, i can't believe i wasted 10 month :dohh:.
> 
> I'm not too bad, had another bad day at work, i have a right cow for a supervisor and she makes my life hell, i nearly walked out today but i stuck it out and 2moro i am going to do a letter for my boss stating my problems and give them it when i finish my shift on Monday evening, that way i'm not in again till Thurs, so it gives them a couple of days to think before they speak to me, if they bother that is my big boss isn't much better.
> 
> Hope your ok after yesterday, if you want to chat you know where i am xClick to expand...
> 
> aww hun i am so aorry, you have enough stress as it is going on without your boss asweel, there is nothing worse than going to a job you hate as you would rather be anywhere than there, i think the letter is a good idea, just put everything down in a proffesional way and they have to address it. hope you get it sorted,
> how is Allan doing? good i hope hun,
> 
> yeah i know how you feel about wasted time, i just always assumed i was ovulating at cd14/15 and then when i started using pee wee realised sometimes i was early cd9ish late cd 20 oddish or not at all, amazing isn't it but at least you now know, i used to think it was really clinical to do opk's and temp and that i would never be that obsessed but i was sooooo wrong lol
> glad you got it sussed hun, at least now you can strump at the right times, and i shall give you an email later on sweet,xxxClick to expand...


Yeah i didn't want to be too clinical or obsessed but i'm glad i'm giving it a go now. I'll look out for your email, if i go to bed before you send it i'll read 2moro. Allan isn't too bad he also has a chest infection (we are a healthy bunch lol) how we are managing to BD when we both feel like crap i don't know lol. He is now a school governor, he found out last week and after not been able to work for almost 2 years its given him something to occupy his time, he went to his first meeting on Wednesday and hasn't shut up about it since (i'm really pleased he has something in his life but it can get boring lol) x


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Aw bernie that is terrible. Your boss has duty to ensure you are not stressed and if you are then they have to address it. i must admit my boss is addressing my situation and it has been taken seriously, they have taken steps to correct things so hopefully things will improve. I really hope you manage to sort things out hun. Nothing worse than stress at work. x x

Thats good about your boss, what do you do? x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Ello ello evenin all!!
> 
> How we doin?
> Patty WELCOME BACK HUNNY!!!! we missed ya loads.
> Lyndsey enjoy your bath hun and make the most of the ole :sex:.Glad you managed to get your dress sorted.
> Sam how you doin hun? I hope that weather bucks up in wales I'm there next weekend.
> Bernie sorry you had another bad day at work know exactly you feel, you sound just like me nearly walking out and if I have another day like wed then I will certainly be walking out and I have told them so too. so they have been warned.
> Snowdrop my soy arrived this morning, how you going on with yours have you started it?
> Patty I have a question about the soy. Can't decide whether to take it CD2-6 or CD3-7. I am on Cd2 today and I am tempted to start it tonight as I dont want to be ovulating too late in my cycle. This months cycle was shorter and I'm scared that I will ovulate too late so do you think I am better taking it Cd2-6. Also am I ok to still take EPO and B6 with the soy?
> So glad your back hun.
> Hope everyone else is ok. x x


Thanks so much for the welcoming me back...I really did miss you all so dearly and I'm so glad that i'm back here with you all.....

Ok for the soy I took it from cd 3-7 well for me I have PCOS and I ovulated on cd 21 so it didn't make me ovulate earlier at all...yes you can still take the EPO and the B6 I will get you more information from that other thread that I have gotten my information from ....if you want to go ahead and try the cd 2-6 then try it this cycle to see where your ovulation day is and then if its like cd 18 or further down then you know that its ok to start it either cd 2-6 or cd 3-7 it just gives you an idea to whether it will help you ovulate early or not but I think that cd 2-6 is good and also the cd 3-7 I will get that information for you and share it with you but go ahead and start it now I took 40mgs pills and I took 3 pills per day for a total of 120 mgs.....so just keep me updated on yourself I think that its a great thing soy is....sending you lots of babydust...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Aw bernie that is terrible. Your boss has duty to ensure you are not stressed and if you are then they have to address it. i must admit my boss is addressing my situation and it has been taken seriously, they have taken steps to correct things so hopefully things will improve. I really hope you manage to sort things out hun. Nothing worse than stress at work. x x
> 
> Thats good about your boss, what do you do? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a dental nurse but I am a nice one lol.
> What do you do hun? xClick to expand...

I work in a cash and carry on the tills, before getting married i was a dental receptionist, i've been looking into teaching assistant study at home courses to do alongside working and then hopefully after i've had a baby and my mat leaves ends i can apply for teaching assistant posts x


----------



## Berniep

Well i'm off to bed ladies, its been a long day and i want to jump on hubby before he falls asleep lol.
Night night x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well thats us done :sex: swim little spermies swim :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Girls, 

soprry ive been a bit awol. things busy this end, works busy and homes busy and davids bk for the weekend , inlaws are taking us out for dinner tomro ....

:hug: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Just finished watching the last episode of Collision, the drama that has been on itv all week. Did anyone watch it. Thought it was great. x x x

i havent i wanted to tho may try catch it on itv player


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Ello ello evenin all!!
> 
> How we doin?
> Patty WELCOME BACK HUNNY!!!! we missed ya loads.
> Lyndsey enjoy your bath hun and make the most of the ole :sex:.Glad you managed to get your dress sorted.
> Sam how you doin hun? I hope that weather bucks up in wales I'm there next weekend.
> Bernie sorry you had another bad day at work know exactly you feel, you sound just like me nearly walking out and if I have another day like wed then I will certainly be walking out and I have told them so too. so they have been warned.
> Snowdrop my soy arrived this morning, how you going on with yours have you started it?
> Patty I have a question about the soy. Can't decide whether to take it CD2-6 or CD3-7. I am on Cd2 today and I am tempted to start it tonight as I dont want to be ovulating too late in my cycle. This months cycle was shorter and I'm scared that I will ovulate too late so do you think I am better taking it Cd2-6. Also am I ok to still take EPO and B6 with the soy?
> So glad your back hun.
> Hope everyone else is ok. x x
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming me back...I really did miss you all so dearly and I'm so glad that i'm back here with you all.....
> 
> Ok for the soy I took it from cd 3-7 well for me I have PCOS and I ovulated on cd 21 so it didn't make me ovulate earlier at all...yes you can still take the EPO and the B6 I will get you more information from that other thread that I have gotten my information from ....if you want to go ahead and try the cd 2-6 then try it this cycle to see where your ovulation day is and then if its like cd 18 or further down then you know that its ok to start it either cd 2-6 or cd 3-7 it just gives you an idea to whether it will help you ovulate early or not but I think that cd 2-6 is good and also the cd 3-7 I will get that information for you and share it with you but go ahead and start it now I took 40mgs pills and I took 3 pills per day for a total of 120 mgs.....so just keep me updated on yourself I think that its a great thing soy is....sending you lots of babydust...:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny, you are a star. Like a little book of information. Think I'll give it a go tonight and see how I get on. I ordered my soy online as I couldn't get it in store. So I am starting on 100mg tablets so think I will just take one.
> Thanks again hun. x xClick to expand...


awww your very welcome hun I'm glad that I can help you with it....:hugs: there have been ladies that have ovulated on soy of 80mgs so I think that the 100 would be perfect then.....but I would test with ovualtion testing strips like around cd 12 because there have been ladies that have ovulated on cd while taking the soy....I'm excited that your giving it a shot this cycle....:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> thought i'd pop on quickly before work, its CD18 today and i got my pos opk yesterday so i'm going to BD for a few more days and then wait for D-day. If i ov quite late in my cycle, does that mean i have a short luteral phase? is this a problem? i've heard people talking about this before but never really understood it.
> Well i'll go for now, better get ready for work, have a good day everyone, i'll be back 2nite x
> 
> my luteal phase is a 6 day one at the min, you cant get pregnant if its as shortas mine it needs to be over ten days, how are you today hun?xx
> 
> sorry i you can get pregnant but it will usually result in a chemical as it cannot sustain a pregnancy,xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think i'm probably going to ov 2nite or 2moro and if AF is due on 25th that would give me a 11 or 12 day luteral phase i think, does this sound ok?
> 
> How are you today Sam? xClick to expand...
> 
> Here is some information for you hun....hope this helps...
> 
> The Importance of The Luteal Phase
> The Luteal Phase is a term that is used in describing the time period that's calculated from the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a monthly cycle. This phase usually lasts between 12 and 16 days and is fairly consistent within woman's cycle. This page explains the importance of the Luteal Phase and its function while charting your fertility spreadsheet.
> The luteal phase is the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a woman's cycle. It is also frequently referred to as "days past ovulation" or "DPO". During the luteal phase a women produces progesterone increasing her temperature. The higher temperature acts like an incubator which is important in maturing a fertilized egg if conception has occurred.
> 
> Luteal Phase Length
> The length of the first phase (pre-ovulatory) can vary within a woman's cycle - but the luteal phase usually remains the same. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors....stress, illness, medication, heavily increased activity, etc. Even if you do not ovulate around the normal time period - in knowing the length of your luteal phase you are aware of exactly when your menstrual period is due. This discounts the belief of those say they always have "late periods". If they were charting they would realize that actually it was just their ovulation being delayed and they were not late at all. A normal luteal phase is approximately 12 - 16 days and needs to be at least 10 days for implantation to take place. A short luteal phase can cause fertility problems making it difficult for a women to get pregnant. Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this info, i will keep a eye on this in future xClick to expand...

your very welcome....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Well i'm off to bed ladies, its been a long day and i want to jump on hubby before he falls asleep lol.
> Night night x

Hope you have a great night sleep hun and sending you lots of babydust your way also...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Night girls, I'm off to bed. Sleep well. x x

Hope you have a great night sleep hun...talk to you tomorrow.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> well thats us done :sex: swim little spermies swim :happydance::happydance:

woohoo!!!! hoping that the :spermy::spermy: catch that egg.....sending you lots of babydust your way hun....:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I think i'm going to go and watch Friday the 13th part 3 and rest in bed.....Hope you all have a great night and again I'm soooooo happy to be back here with you all....hugs to everyone here...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all?

We BD'd again last night so thats 5 out of 7 days :happydance:, this is good for hubby he's usually worn out after 3 days, i'm hoping to get 2-3 more days out of him depending on what my opk's say then he can have a rest :sleep:.

Hope you all have a good day x



MissyMojo said:


> Heya Girls,
> 
> soprry ive been a bit awol. things busy this end, works busy and homes busy and davids bk for the weekend , inlaws are taking us out for dinner tomro ....
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to everyone

Hi MissyMojo, enjoy your weekend with hubby and your meal out, is work a bit better now? x




Doodar said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Aw bernie that is terrible. Your boss has duty to ensure you are not stressed and if you are then they have to address it. i must admit my boss is addressing my situation and it has been taken seriously, they have taken steps to correct things so hopefully things will improve. I really hope you manage to sort things out hun. Nothing worse than stress at work. x x
> 
> Thats good about your boss, what do you do? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a dental nurse but I am a nice one lol.
> What do you do hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> I work in a cash and carry on the tills, before getting married i was a dental receptionist, i've been looking into teaching assistant study at home courses to do alongside working and then hopefully after i've had a baby and my mat leaves ends i can apply for teaching assistant posts xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a good idea. I hope it all works out for you. I want a change of career but I don't know what, kind of at a lose end, don't really know which way I want to go. Work are trying to push me into doing more exams etc and pushing my dental career forward but I don't want to stay on the dental path, so I just told them no and that I needed a break from exams for a while. I am going to try and stick it out until baby is born and then I will see how I feel. x xClick to expand...

I've been wanting to change careers for a good few years now, i did my GCSE's again in 2007 and got better grades, i then started a access to uni course and was offered a place at uni to do midwifery, but when hubby became ill the beginning of 2008, i had to drop out of college to look after him so therefore i didn't get the qualifications i needed to go to uni, but to be honest since attending my nephews birth last year i think that may have been the wrong career choice, i loved been at his birth but after watching the midwife at work it wasn't all deliverying and looking after babies. Anyway i've thought for what feels like forever what i'm going to do, i'm 30 now i don't want to work on checkouts forever, i've always fancied working with animals but college courses can be 2-3 years and i can't study at home, so if i were to get pregnant this would be difficult when the baby came. I've thought about teaching assistant positions for a while and the benefits ie school hols etc are great so i'll probably go down that route. Good luck with what you decide to do in the future x




Doodar said:


> Just finished watching the last episode of Collision, the drama that has been on itv all week. Did anyone watch it. Thought it was great. x x x


I've sky +'d them all, don't know when i'll get chance to watch them though lol, so you recommend it then?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are wel all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Just finished watching the last episode of Collision, the drama that has been on itv all week. Did anyone watch it. Thought it was great. x x x

i watched it, thought it was brilliant!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon gals, how are we all today, had a rough night here last night and a rough morning to follow, 
when Lilly-Maye died my eldest daughter attended the farewell ceremony and she brought her best friend with her for support, as you can imagine it was a hard decision to allow that as we had an open casket, anyway long story short this girl has been a cow over the last few weeks and last night there was a bad incident. she is adopted but her parents are old age pensioners and her adoptive mother has dementia and is currently in hospital and has only got a short while left to live.
my daughter got a txt message from this girl saying she had been kicked out of her house and had no where to go so i told my daughter that even though they had fell out to tell her to come to my house as i couldn't have her wandering the streets as she is only 14, she never came, anyway it then transpired that my son nearly floored this girl, now i do not hold with violence toward girls in any way shape or form and his friends were holding him back from hitting her, they are the same age,

the reason being is that this girl was stood outside her house saying Lilly-Maye deserved to die and that we had lied and made the whole thing up??? and some other really nasty things that i shall not repeat on here as they are vile, so michael my son had lost his rag with the nasty things she was saying and went to hit her, his friends held him back and then her father came out, now we are good friends with her parents and have always helped them out due to their age and raising teens and their kids practically lived at my house to ease things for them, well he came out heard what was being said by his daughter and dragged her in and apparently gave her a slap, she then hit her father and pushed him to the ground,(the guy is in his 70's) and stormed out then had the cheek to txt hannah my eldest and ask to come here!!
i wasn't aware of any of this till this morning and my daughter now wants to go deal with the situation and i won't allow it but i just don't know how to address this situation at all, any ideas? i am worried my daughter will go and see this girl and believe me it won't be pretty as grief and anger are fuelling her emotions, she has a career lined up as a medic in the forces and if she does anything then she may lose this chance.xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon gals, how are we all today, had a rough night here last night and a rough morning to follow,
> when Lilly-Maye died my eldest daughter attended the farewell ceremony and she brought her best friend with her for support, as you can imagine it was a hard decision to allow that as we had an open casket, anyway long story short this girl has been a cow over the last few weeks and last night there was a bad incident. she is adopted but her parents are old age pensioners and her adoptive mother has dementia and is currently in hospital and has only got a short while left to live.
> my daughter got a txt message from this girl saying she had been kicked out of her house and had no where to go so i told my daughter that even though they had fell out to tell her to come to my house as i couldn't have her wandering the streets as she is only 14, she never came, anyway it then transpired that my son nearly floored this girl, now i do not hold with violence toward girls in any way shape or form and his friends were holding him back from hitting her, they are the same age,
> 
> the reason being is that this girl was stood outside her house saying Lilly-Maye deserved to die and that we had lied and made the whole thing up??? and some other really nasty things that i shall not repeat on here as they are vile, so michael my son had lost his rag with the nasty things she was saying and went to hit her, his friends held him back and then her father came out, now we are good friends with her parents and have always helped them out due to their age and raising teens and their kids practically lived at my house to ease things for them, well he came out heard what was being said by his daughter and dragged her in and apparently gave her a slap, she then hit her father and pushed him to the ground,(the guy is in his 70's) and stormed out then had the cheek to txt hannah my eldest and ask to come here!!
> i wasn't aware of any of this till this morning and my daughter now wants to go deal with the situation and i won't allow it but i just don't know how to address this situation at all, any ideas? i am worried my daughter will go and see this girl and believe me it won't be pretty as grief and anger are fuelling her emotions, she has a career lined up as a medic in the forces and if she does anything then she may lose this chance.xxx

i dont know what to suggest hun ut she sounds a right nasty lil bitch:growlmad:


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all?
> 
> We BD'd again last night so thats 5 out of 7 days :happydance:, this is good for hubby he's usually worn out after 3 days, i'm hoping to get 2-3 more days out of him depending on what my opk's say then he can have a rest :sleep:.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day x
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Heya Girls,
> 
> soprry ive been a bit awol. things busy this end, works busy and homes busy and davids bk for the weekend , inlaws are taking us out for dinner tomro ....
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to everyone
> 
> Hi MissyMojo, enjoy your weekend with hubby and your meal out, is work a bit better now? x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Aw bernie that is terrible. Your boss has duty to ensure you are not stressed and if you are then they have to address it. i must admit my boss is addressing my situation and it has been taken seriously, they have taken steps to correct things so hopefully things will improve. I really hope you manage to sort things out hun. Nothing worse than stress at work. x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thats good about your boss, what do you do? xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a dental nurse but I am a nice one lol.
> What do you do hun? xClick to expand...
> 
> I work in a cash and carry on the tills, before getting married i was a dental receptionist, i've been looking into teaching assistant study at home courses to do alongside working and then hopefully after i've had a baby and my mat leaves ends i can apply for teaching assistant posts xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thats a good idea. I hope it all works out for you. I want a change of career but I don't know what, kind of at a lose end, don't really know which way I want to go. Work are trying to push me into doing more exams etc and pushing my dental career forward but I don't want to stay on the dental path, so I just told them no and that I needed a break from exams for a while. I am going to try and stick it out until baby is born and then I will see how I feel. x xClick to expand...
> 
> I've been wanting to change careers for a good few years now, i did my GCSE's again in 2007 and got better grades, i then started a access to uni course and was offered a place at uni to do midwifery, but when hubby became ill the beginning of 2008, i had to drop out of college to look after him so therefore i didn't get the qualifications i needed to go to uni, but to be honest since attending my nephews birth last year i think that may have been the wrong career choice, i loved been at his birth but after watching the midwife at work it wasn't all deliverying and looking after babies. Anyway i've thought for what feels like forever what i'm going to do, i'm 30 now i don't want to work on checkouts forever, i've always fancied working with animals but college courses can be 2-3 years and i can't study at home, so if i were to get pregnant this would be difficult when the baby came. I've thought about teaching assistant positions for a while and the benefits ie school hols etc are great so i'll probably go down that route. Good luck with what you decide to do in the future x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the last episode of Collision, the drama that has been on itv all week. Did anyone watch it. Thought it was great. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I've sky +'d them all, don't know when i'll get chance to watch them though lol, so you recommend it then?Click to expand...

woohoo!!!! you go girl that is wonderful hope you catch that egg....get lots more..:sex::spermy::spermy::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are wel all today?


Good Morning Lindsey how are you doing hun?....hope all is going well with you today...I'm kinda feeling bloated feeling alot today and my tooth has finally calmed down with the hurting....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon gals, how are we all today, had a rough night here last night and a rough morning to follow,
> when Lilly-Maye died my eldest daughter attended the farewell ceremony and she brought her best friend with her for support, as you can imagine it was a hard decision to allow that as we had an open casket, anyway long story short this girl has been a cow over the last few weeks and last night there was a bad incident. she is adopted but her parents are old age pensioners and her adoptive mother has dementia and is currently in hospital and has only got a short while left to live.
> my daughter got a txt message from this girl saying she had been kicked out of her house and had no where to go so i told my daughter that even though they had fell out to tell her to come to my house as i couldn't have her wandering the streets as she is only 14, she never came, anyway it then transpired that my son nearly floored this girl, now i do not hold with violence toward girls in any way shape or form and his friends were holding him back from hitting her, they are the same age,
> 
> the reason being is that this girl was stood outside her house saying Lilly-Maye deserved to die and that we had lied and made the whole thing up??? and some other really nasty things that i shall not repeat on here as they are vile, so michael my son had lost his rag with the nasty things she was saying and went to hit her, his friends held him back and then her father came out, now we are good friends with her parents and have always helped them out due to their age and raising teens and their kids practically lived at my house to ease things for them, well he came out heard what was being said by his daughter and dragged her in and apparently gave her a slap, she then hit her father and pushed him to the ground,(the guy is in his 70's) and stormed out then had the cheek to txt hannah my eldest and ask to come here!!
> i wasn't aware of any of this till this morning and my daughter now wants to go deal with the situation and i won't allow it but i just don't know how to address this situation at all, any ideas? i am worried my daughter will go and see this girl and believe me it won't be pretty as grief and anger are fuelling her emotions, she has a career lined up as a medic in the forces and if she does anything then she may lose this chance.xxx

wow sam I'm not sure either on what to suggest...I hate that the girl has said those awful things and I know that even pisses me off to no end...I just talk to your daughter and try to calm her down and tell her that its not worth messing anything up its all in the past and you have to move forward as much as she wants to hurt that girl as I would like to hurt her but really it takes a bigger person to let things go and move on ...I know thats hard to hear but that girl must be really misserable with her acting like that...its a shame and maybe truly something is going on inside of her that is really making her act like this bitch of a girl...but anyways I hope it all works out hun...give your daughter a hug from me her auntie...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are wel all today?
> 
> 
> Good Morning Lindsey how are you doing hun?....hope all is going well with you today...I'm kinda feeling bloated feeling alot today and my tooth has finally calmed down with the hurting....:hugs:Click to expand...

not to bad head is still sore but nothing i can do with all the wedding stress. going up the city in a bit to getout the house for a bit


----------



## MissyMojo

heya sam, i dont know what to suggest, but like its been said, advixce ur daughter to stay out of it as best she can, she has her careeer to think about and no matter what this c0w has said hse has a family that loves her and she knows what happend and thats all that matters xxx


dinner out with in laws was ok :) theyre alright in Very small doses lol, but i cant get my moses basket now :( hubby went to shop last night n bought a crate of lager n spent the moses basket money ..... so bk to online hunting again.....


----------



## hedgewitch

cheers girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> cheers girls

tell her to stay strong and show her that shes bigger then her by going round all steamed up it will just be giving her what she wants by the sounds of things


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are wel all today?
> 
> 
> Good Morning Lindsey how are you doing hun?....hope all is going well with you today...I'm kinda feeling bloated feeling alot today and my tooth has finally calmed down with the hurting....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> not to bad head is still sore but nothing i can do with all the wedding stress. going up the city in a bit to getout the house for a bitClick to expand...


I'm sorry hun that your head is still sore hope it gets to feeling better soon for ya...I know the stress can be hard when your planning your wedding...but hold up your chin hun its all going to be ok .....and also enjoy your trip to the city its always nice to be able to get out for a bit....


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> heya sam, i dont know what to suggest, but like its been said, advixce ur daughter to stay out of it as best she can, she has her careeer to think about and no matter what this c0w has said hse has a family that loves her and she knows what happend and thats all that matters xxx
> 
> 
> dinner out with in laws was ok :) theyre alright in Very small doses lol, but i cant get my moses basket now :( hubby went to shop last night n bought a crate of lager n spent the moses basket money ..... so bk to online hunting again.....

Glad that dinner went ok with your in-laws.....awww hun sorry that your not going to be able to get your moses basket.....hoping you will find it online....hope your having a great day so far....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

I want to test sooooo bad and I'm only 10dpo but I tell I have bloated feeling soooo bad and my back kinda hurt last night I just feel sooooo different feeling in my uterus for some reason and please don't think that I'm totally crazy...but I wonder if I should test tomorrow it will only be 11 dpo or just wait until atleast 14 to 15 dpo?...I hate the 2ww that kills me sooo much....who all else is in the 2ww with me??? Hoping that we all get our :bfp:this cycle...wouldn't that not be awesome ladies wow the Hedgewitch forum has had the most BFP's ever that what we are all hoping for...:winkwink:sending everyone lots of babydust your way:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

im in the 3 ww, refusing to test til i pass cd40!!!

im only 6dpo so no symptom spotting my end yet 

:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> im in the 3 ww, refusing to test til i pass cd40!!!
> 
> im only 6dpo so no symptom spotting my end yet
> 
> :dust:

you know I think I need to wait until I'm around cd43 that should be covered to where if I test then i know I will be either getting my :bfn: or my :bfp:I don't know if I really can wait that long I might have to wait until like maybe 16 or 17dpo and then test...:winkwink:

Missy I'm hoping that you will be getting your :bfp:this cycle.....sending you lots more of babydust your way hun :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif

thank you soooo much......
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/gift.gif


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon gals, how are we all today, had a rough night here last night and a rough morning to follow,
> when Lilly-Maye died my eldest daughter attended the farewell ceremony and she brought her best friend with her for support, as you can imagine it was a hard decision to allow that as we had an open casket, anyway long story short this girl has been a cow over the last few weeks and last night there was a bad incident. she is adopted but her parents are old age pensioners and her adoptive mother has dementia and is currently in hospital and has only got a short while left to live.
> my daughter got a txt message from this girl saying she had been kicked out of her house and had no where to go so i told my daughter that even though they had fell out to tell her to come to my house as i couldn't have her wandering the streets as she is only 14, she never came, anyway it then transpired that my son nearly floored this girl, now i do not hold with violence toward girls in any way shape or form and his friends were holding him back from hitting her, they are the same age,
> 
> the reason being is that this girl was stood outside her house saying Lilly-Maye deserved to die and that we had lied and made the whole thing up??? and some other really nasty things that i shall not repeat on here as they are vile, so michael my son had lost his rag with the nasty things she was saying and went to hit her, his friends held him back and then her father came out, now we are good friends with her parents and have always helped them out due to their age and raising teens and their kids practically lived at my house to ease things for them, well he came out heard what was being said by his daughter and dragged her in and apparently gave her a slap, she then hit her father and pushed him to the ground,(the guy is in his 70's) and stormed out then had the cheek to txt hannah my eldest and ask to come here!!
> i wasn't aware of any of this till this morning and my daughter now wants to go deal with the situation and i won't allow it but i just don't know how to address this situation at all, any ideas? i am worried my daughter will go and see this girl and believe me it won't be pretty as grief and anger are fuelling her emotions, she has a career lined up as a medic in the forces and if she does anything then she may lose this chance.xxx

I really don't know what to say, this girl is awful, the cheek of her upsetting your son and then texting ur daughter. Try to keep your daughter away from her, she's not worth it, you and your family are much better people than she'll ever be :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> heya sam, i dont know what to suggest, but like its been said, advixce ur daughter to stay out of it as best she can, she has her careeer to think about and no matter what this c0w has said hse has a family that loves her and she knows what happend and thats all that matters xxx
> 
> 
> dinner out with in laws was ok :) theyre alright in Very small doses lol, but i cant get my moses basket now :( hubby went to shop last night n bought a crate of lager n spent the moses basket money ..... so bk to online hunting again.....

Hi,
i'm glad your dinner went ok, sorry your not getting your moses basket, but you might find one that is even better next time x


----------



## MissyMojo

work is alright, theyve agreed to move my shift by 15 mins which means i casn get hoome 1hr earlier!!!! still looking for a move to a different dept, but we'll have to see about that, im not much of a sales person so being in the sales and loyalty dept is frustrating


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> I want to test sooooo bad and I'm only 10dpo but I tell I have bloated feeling soooo bad and my back kinda hurt last night I just feel sooooo different feeling in my uterus for some reason and please don't think that I'm totally crazy...but I wonder if I should test tomorrow it will only be 11 dpo or just wait until atleast 14 to 15 dpo?...I hate the 2ww that kills me sooo much....who all else is in the 2ww with me??? Hoping that we all get our :bfp:this cycle...wouldn't that not be awesome ladies wow the Hedgewitch forum has had the most BFP's ever that what we are all hoping for...:winkwink:sending everyone lots of babydust your way:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I know how hard it is towards the end of the 2ww when i firsted started ttc earlier on in the year i tested early every month but recently i've been holding off till the day AF is due, good luck for when you do decide to test x


----------



## Berniep

Doodar said:


> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> Just been through and read posts.
> Sam think you need to tell your daughter to leave well alone. The girl obviously has problems and It is not worth your daughter risking her career for some low life liar. She isn't worth it hun and I think the best thing you can all do is just ignore her.
> 
> Lindsey hun try not to get too stressed. I'm sure the day will go absolutely perfectly. I think everybody goes through what your going through and it all works out in the end hun. Stress is not good when ttc hun. Good walk will clear your head.x x
> 
> Patty, Having long cycles must be awful for you having to wait so long before testing. It would be a knightmare for me as I'm so impatient. Good luck hun when you do test. :dust:
> 
> Bernie, I think what your doing is great, teaching assistant sounds perfect for you. I thought about being a midwife but went off the idea, then I went on to beauty therapist and then I wanted to be a police officer something which I have wanted for a long time, but hubby wasn't too keen, he thinks it's too dangerous nowadays. So here I am stuck as a dental nurse. Everyone thinks I'm mad and thinks I should stick with it as my boss is willing to pay for the courses etc and I do know I could end up with a really good career out of it but I'm just not sure. Maybe when I have had a break from it on maternity leave I will think differently. I just know that after christmas they are going to bring up the courses again. I am just hoping that by then I will have my BFP.
> 
> Missymojo, How is work going with you now? isn't it funny how there are so many of us that are unhappy with our career's and feel that we need a change.


The break from work might be just what you need to decide one way or the other if thats the career for you, you just need your bfp now so you can take that break, good luck and lots of :dust: x


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> work is alright, theyve agreed to move my shift by 15 mins which means i casn get hoome 1hr earlier!!!! still looking for a move to a different dept, but we'll have to see about that, im not much of a sales person so being in the sales and loyalty dept is frustrating

Thats great that they've moved your shift what a difference 15 mins makes, its great you get home an hour earlier, i hope they let you move departments x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i want to cry just been on my wedding forum and yet more ladies have got there bfps:cry: the city was ful of pregnant women and newborn babies i want to have a big belly . had a really weird dream last night that i was pregnant and was having a scan then my dad walked in and started yelling at me calling us irrisponsible. i think that is thw way he has been with us lately so stressed and always yelling lol


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> i want to cry just been on my wedding forum and yet more ladies have got there bfps:cry: the city was ful of pregnant women and newborn babies i want to have a big belly . had a really weird dream last night that i was pregnant and was having a scan then my dad walked in and started yelling at me calling us irrisponsible. i think that is thw way he has been with us lately so stressed and always yelling lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs: you will get yourb bfp, the wedding stress can't be helping at the moment but it will happen x


----------



## MissyMojo

im about to burst into tears :( my friend has been in hospital since fri, theres only a 5% chance her baby will survive shes only 22 weeks and her placenta is blocked so little riley isnt growing at most they think he'll survive another week, but he needs to last 2 so he can be in with the littlest chance of surviving outside his mummy :( life is soo unfair :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im about to burst into tears :( my friend has been in hospital since fri, theres only a 5% chance her baby will survive shes only 22 weeks and her placenta is blocked so little riley isnt growing at most they think he'll survive another week, but he needs to last 2 so he can be in with the littlest chance of surviving outside his mummy :( life is soo unfair :cry:

oh no how awfull sending positive vibes to ur friend and baby


----------



## hedgewitch

so sorry to hear that jo, sending hugs and kisses,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dum de dum dum waiting for ben to hurry up with work


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo your poor friend, i hope it works out x


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls hope you are all well today, well i got up to carnage today, very stormy last night and still is and there are trees everywhere and garden furniture strewn in peoples gardens that shouldn't be there, madness. 

well for me cd23 and 5dpo temp done a nose dive which was to be expected, so settling for AF arriving in a few days. to be honest though in a way i'm glad i have not got caught this month as on FF it says i would have been due the exact same date as Lilly-Maye's scheduled c-section date so and not sure how i would have felt about that, so thats the silver lining.

hope you girls are all doing ok,xxx

Bernie hun so sorry i haven't mailed you yet, i am useless but i will do so today,xx


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> im about to burst into tears :( my friend has been in hospital since fri, theres only a 5% chance her baby will survive shes only 22 weeks and her placenta is blocked so little riley isnt growing at most they think he'll survive another week, but he needs to last 2 so he can be in with the littlest chance of surviving outside his mummy :( life is soo unfair :cry:

So sorry, keep hoping though as it can happen, young girl on our local paper front page a few weeks back who was just turning 6 and she was born at 21.4. Will be thinking of her.

Sam great to hear you sounding in control IYKWIM hope your daughter is ok and your son too, that girl sounds in need of help, unfortunately for her you and your family are not in a position to offer it as you have to be strong for each other and what she said is just not on! Hopefully there will be folks there for her who she cannot hurt whilst they try to help her.


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam great to hear you sounding in control IYKWIM hope your daughter is ok and your son too, that girl sounds in need of help, unfortunately for her you and your family are not in a position to offer it as you have to be strong for each other and what she said is just not on! Hopefully there will be folks there for her who she cannot hurt whilst they try to help her.

morning George, how's my cycle buddy today? great news about the little Moggster, bet you were so made up to hear it,
sounding much better thanks, took a few days out to think things through and bugger it, i didn't come this far to give up now so for once i am actually looking forward to AF lol,
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all today?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: the stress is back i give up get one thing sorted and then another problem arises anyone got a money tree?


----------



## frogger3240

good morning ladies,

Hope your all having a great day so far...its still moring for me...and I'm getting ready to head to work...and I'm fighting with my daughter she is being difficult with getting dressed and she is winning:nope::cry: and it just gets the best of me.....well I bought 2 tests yesterday and since I done that my boobs are sore and now I'm getting crampy feelings where both ovaries are just feeling like shit and the 2 tests showed a big fat :bfn::cry:so I know that my cycle will be starting and its coming way early this time so hopefully the soy this cycle has helped me to have an almost normal cycle being that I have PCOS woohoo!!!! I'm just hoping sooo bad that I will catch the egg the new cycle it just brings me down and sometimes just feel like giving up....:cry:well I have to go to work I will check back online during my lunch break hope you all have a wonderful day....


----------



## snowdrops

hi a quick hello,,,,

Arh Patty soooo soooo sooo glad your back hugs.......


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies have taken the weekend off and yes the tests were correct the bleeding started Sunday so back to the drawing board. I am hold a lot of faith in your dream Sam! I know that I will be able to get pg and retain it until my due date it just might take some help from my wonderful Dr. I have an appt with him this afternoon so I will let you know what he says once I return home.

Hope your all well and am off to read all the post and boy are there sure a lot. :dohh: Chatty ladies you!

:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Csunshine i'm so sorry you've started bleeding i was really hoping the blood results were wrong :hugs::hugs:, it sounds like you have a good doctor, i really hope you don't have to wait too long to have ur much deserved baby :hugs: x
Sam how are you? the storms sound awful, we've got wind and rain but nothing like you x
How is everyone else? x
I'm shattered i've had a busy day, only been home from work about an hour, this aft i was at a pediatrician with my eldest, we've been seeing one for about a year because of some behavioural probs we've been having, anyway they decided they would do the first part of the assessment for ADHD which is a questionnaire that me and hubby fill out and his teacher, this was done in June and i'm so annoyed with his teacher from last year, even though she was constantly pulling me to one side at hometime to complain about James' behaviour and moaned loads at parents evening she's basically made out on her questionnaire that he's a angel, so she either lied to me all those times at school or she's lied on her form. So the doctor has decided they are probably not going to continue with the assessment he thinks James is just badly behaved at home, he is going to speak to his boss and send me a letter to let me know, so i rushed home from there and went straight to work, i don't know if i mentioned my probs at work in much detail before but it all came to a head on Saturday and i nearly walked out, but i stuck it out and today i wrote a letter to my boss explaining the probs i am having with my supervisor, i didn't get to give the assistant manager my letter till about a hour before we closed because we were busy, so she's read it and is passing it onto the manager 2moro, i'm not in now till Thursday so i have a couple of days to prepare for whatever happens, i just hope it all works out x


----------



## MissyMojo

frogger, :hugs:

csunshine :hug: im soo sorry babes 

Bernie i hope things get sorted with your son and your job,


my shift still hasnt been adjusted..... but things are going okay at work xxx


----------



## Berniep

When did they say you could adjust your shift?


----------



## MissyMojo

they didnt as such .... manager said he would ok it, if the paper work was put through..... gonna give them til the end of the week,

in ttc news 7dpo, not symptom spotting yet!!


----------



## Berniep

I hope they sort your hours out soon, so your now officially in the 1ww then lucky you i think i've only just ov'd and its CD20, so god knows when witch is due now, will she turn up in 8 days, or 14 days or even better not at all? x


----------



## MissyMojo

im ion the 2-3 week wait, promised myself i'd wait til december!

figured if i make it as far as cd42 it must be a bfp!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no idea where i am as no idea when ovulated lol


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies,

well I have decided to not be down because of the 2 tests that were negative I just may be to early to even pick it up in a pregnancy test so I'm giving myself until this weekend I'm on 11 dpo right now and I tested on 10dpo and then this morning and It may not even show up until around 14 or 15 dpo so I'm still hoping...and also the crampy feeling is gone woohooO!!!!! its just my boobs hurt bad....so what all have you all been doing did you all have a good day?....what all did you all do today?...well I'm going to get me a shower and head to bed early I think and maybe watch a little TV....hope you all have a great night sorry I wasn't on here sooner my mother-in-law showed up unexpectently and she cooked supper for us she made meatloaf, mac-n-cheese, and a salad and also a red velvet cake for Jacob's birthday my son will be 14 years old this coming november 20th this friday wow I'm getting old.....:dohh:I will talk to you all tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies have taken the weekend off and yes the tests were correct the bleeding started Sunday so back to the drawing board. I am hold a lot of faith in your dream Sam! I know that I will be able to get pg and retain it until my due date it just might take some help from my wonderful Dr. I have an appt with him this afternoon so I will let you know what he says once I return home.
> 
> Hope your all well and am off to read all the post and boy are there sure a lot. :dohh: Chatty ladies you!
> 
> :hugs:

oh hunny, I am so so sorry to hear that i truly am, i just don't know what to say except that i'm thinking of you and Glen and i'm sending you hugs,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies,

how are we all today, sorry to hear Vickie's sad news, sending hugs,
hi to Lindsey,Vicky, Jo, Bernie,Jacqui, George and Patty and anyone else i missed,

well cd24 and 6dpo for me and temp rose a little today, sore boobs and feel like sh*t,
woke up and promptly threw up, so think i must have caught one of the kids many bugs they like to bring home, so thinking i might cancel my couselling this morning and go back to bed, so tired and feel sick, got some weird hankerings for breakfast again today same as yesterday, singapore fried rice with peppers and oranges so must be lacking in some vitamins somewhere along the line, got my in depth bloods this week and they are checking for everything.
xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Morning girls .....

well had such a horrible day yesterday just yuck... and my little girl is sick so she just wants her mammy... 
We got our house up for sale since May we have some one wants to come have a look today, im in two minds now i rather wait till after the new year for all this... but might as well strike while the iron is hot hey !!!

CD6... strated on soy so we will see

ohhh patty hun i really hope this is it for you :happydance:

anyhow must toodle off for now have to make the house clean and smell nice


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Well we BD'd for the last time last night i think i am now and truely in the 2ww, by my dates 2moro i should be in the 1ww but cause i ov'd late i go with 2 weeks from Sunday, AF is due a week 2moro so if she shows i have my answer and if not i'll till that weekend to test.
Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I am feeling really positive about my appt yesterday but it's quite long so if you would like to read about it I have put it all in my journal.

Sam so sorry you feel crappy hope your feeling better!

Mojo and Berniep WOO HOO for 2ww! fxd for you!

Welcome back Patty!

Snowdrop hope your little girl feels better soon and yes I say strike while the irons hot! Good luck!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evenig all just got infrom work had to wait ages for a poxy bus and then felt so ill on the journey. how are we all today?


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> evenig all just got infrom work had to wait ages for a poxy bus and then felt so ill on the journey. how are we all today?

feel your pain nothing wosre then waiting for a bus, the odd thing is my OH is a bus driver here, i do feel sorry for them when we moan about them..

Any how im going to take my little one to the Doc's she not well at all


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies I am feeling really positive about my appt yesterday but it's quite long so if you would like to read about it I have put it all in my journal.
> 
> Sam so sorry you feel crappy hope your feeling better!

Hi Vickie, i am going to take a peek at your journal, glad to hear you are keeping spirits raised, hope you are feeling ok hun,xxx



lindseyanne said:


> evenig all just got infrom work had to wait ages for a poxy bus and then felt so ill on the journey. how are we all today?

Hey Lindsey, i hear ya, hate buses myself especially in the winter,xxx



snowdrops said:


> Any how im going to take my little one to the Doc's she not well at all

Hi Jacqui, hope your little girl is ok, awful when they are poorly,and stressful for you with worrying,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

:cry:
my little one has the symptoms of swine flu, her got her meds


----------



## MissyMojo

aww snowdrops :hugs: 

im sat on sofa cuddleing eeyore hot water bottle :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> my little one has the symptoms of swine flu, her got her meds

awww no theres a lil girl off at the nnursery im working at with it so cue me getting it for the wedding lol


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
Csunshine thats good about your PMA keep it up, with the help of your doc you will get your little baby x
Lindseyanne, hope your feeling better after your bus journey x
Snowdrops, your poor daughter hope the meds help her to feel better soon x
MissyMojo, how are you? are you cuddling hot water bottle cause you've stomach ache? if so i hope you feel better soon x
How are you today Sam? x
Hope everyone else is well x
AFM i fell asleep in the bath earlier and now i've got headache but apart from that not alot going on x


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> they didnt as such .... manager said he would ok it, if the paper work was put through..... gonna give them til the end of the week,
> 
> in ttc news 7dpo, not symptom spotting yet!!

sending you lots of babydust your way hun....
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

I not so much cuddling as lying against it, got some persitant back ache :( last few days :( .. hope its not :witch: trying to scare me into submission! .. but then last time back ache lasted we with flumpetta ....


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies have taken the weekend off and yes the tests were correct the bleeding started Sunday so back to the drawing board. I am hold a lot of faith in your dream Sam! I know that I will be able to get pg and retain it until my due date it just might take some help from my wonderful Dr. I have an appt with him this afternoon so I will let you know what he says once I return home.
> 
> Hope your all well and am off to read all the post and boy are there sure a lot. :dohh: Chatty ladies you!
> 
> :hugs:

Csunshine I'm sooo sorry hun your in my thoughts and prayers....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> hi a quick hello,,,,
> 
> Arh Patty soooo soooo sooo glad your back hugs.......

awww thanks hun for welcoming me back I am soooo happy to be back with you all I missed you all so much....sending you lots of hugs your way also...
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> how are we all today, sorry to hear Vickie's sad news, sending hugs,
> hi to Lindsey,Vicky, Jo, Bernie,Jacqui, George and Patty and anyone else i missed,
> 
> well cd24 and 6dpo for me and temp rose a little today, sore boobs and feel like sh*t,
> woke up and promptly threw up, so think i must have caught one of the kids many bugs they like to bring home, so thinking i might cancel my couselling this morning and go back to bed, so tired and feel sick, got some weird hankerings for breakfast again today same as yesterday, singapore fried rice with peppers and oranges so must be lacking in some vitamins somewhere along the line, got my in depth bloods this week and they are checking for everything.
> xxx

Thanks Sam for the hug sending you a big hug right back to ya....:hugs::hugs:

well thats a good sign hun the sore boobs I'm sorry you feel like sh**t hope your feeling better....


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> im ion the 2-3 week wait, promised myself i'd wait til december!
> 
> figured if i make it as far as cd42 it must be a bfp!

I know its soooo hard to wait....sending you lots of babydust your way hun....:dust::dust::dust:hope when you do test it shows you :bfp:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> no idea where i am as no idea when ovulated lol

Lindsey are you planning on tempting or doing the ovulation testing strips?


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Morning girls .....
> 
> well had such a horrible day yesterday just yuck... and my little girl is sick so she just wants her mammy...
> We got our house up for sale since May we have some one wants to come have a look today, im in two minds now i rather wait till after the new year for all this... but might as well strike while the iron is hot hey !!!
> 
> CD6... strated on soy so we will see
> 
> ohhh patty hun i really hope this is it for you :happydance:
> 
> anyhow must toodle off for now have to make the house clean and smell nice


I'm hoping that your house will sell hun....:thumbup:

Yay!!! thats great hun that you have started the soy woohoo!!!!:happydance:

Thanks hun I'm hoping so to and I'm hoping that you get your :BFP: this cycle


----------



## frogger3240

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Well we BD'd for the last time last night i think i am now and truely in the 2ww, by my dates 2moro i should be in the 1ww but cause i ov'd late i go with 2 weeks from Sunday, AF is due a week 2moro so if she shows i have my answer and if not i'll till that weekend to test.
> Hope your all having a good day x

sending you lots of babydust your way hun.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies I am feeling really positive about my appt yesterday but it's quite long so if you would like to read about it I have put it all in my journal.
> 
> Sam so sorry you feel crappy hope your feeling better!
> 
> Mojo and Berniep WOO HOO for 2ww! fxd for you!
> 
> Welcome back Patty!
> 
> Snowdrop hope your little girl feels better soon and yes I say strike while the irons hot! Good luck!

thanks Csunshine for welcoming me back.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> my little one has the symptoms of swine flu, her got her meds

Oh no snowdrops I'm hoping that she will get to feeling better fast....:hugs:


----------



## Berniep

frogger3240 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Well we BD'd for the last time last night i think i am now and truely in the 2ww, by my dates 2moro i should be in the 1ww but cause i ov'd late i go with 2 weeks from Sunday, AF is due a week 2moro so if she shows i have my answer and if not i'll till that weekend to test.
> Hope your all having a good day x
> 
> sending you lots of babydust your way hun.....:dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank-you, how are you? x


----------



## Berniep

Well ladies i'm off to bed, night night x


----------



## camocutie2006

sorry i havent been on! kinda got alot going on.. well i think im about 6dpo.. but ive had some pink spotting so idk.. its driving me crazy!


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies been sent home from work with sickness :( how are you all?


----------



## Berniep

Hello Lindseyanne, could this be a sign? x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello Lindseyanne, could this be a sign? x

dont htink so think its just a tummy bug thats going round the nursery:nope:


----------



## Berniep

We've one going round here too, i'm just hoping i don't get it i hate been sick, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello this beautiful day has officially begun! Only two more sleeps and I get a weekend away with the girls! I am so very excited! DD and DH will have to fend for themselves and get along while I'm gone!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a wonderful day and if not then hope it turns into one! I am very tired atm and have a horrible cold so trying to nurse myself heathly so I can enjoy my weekend! I'm taking half a day Friday off to get my house in order before we leave Saturday morning so hopefully DD will have her room clean and I wont have to be mean about it all. :thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

sorry to hear yall arent feeling well! hope its a quick sickness.

csunshine i hope yu have a good weekend!


----------



## snowdrops

hi just popping in to say hi ....

Patty i dreamt about you last night that you got a bfp flashing on our screens ha ha .. 

DD still sick, l feel drained 
chat again sooon xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Well I've had a good day at work today, things seem to be finally looking up.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Anyone been watching I'm a celebrity get me out of here? I'm loving it at the mo lol.
> 
> Hey Csunshine I'm away this weekend too, only 2 sleeps for me as well lol.
> I'm off for a whole weekend of luxury and pampering and I can't wait. x x

YEAH I haven't had a girly weekend since June so defo in need of one! So excited as I'm also going to see the new Twilight movie Friday night as well!


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls just popping in with :hugs: and :dust: for all tonight, bit busy tonight will catch u up in the monring 


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine and Doodar i'm jelaous(sp) i want a weekend away now, although i do have on coming up in December x
Well its just dawned on me i'm back at work 2moro after handing that letter in to complain about my supervisor, so now i'm well and truely pooping myself, i really don't want to go :cry:.
I'm watching i'm a celeb Doodar, its great watching Jordan do all the challenges, she'll regret going back in lol x


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Csunshine and Doodar i'm jelaous(sp) i want a weekend away now, although i do have on coming up in December x
> Well its just dawned on me i'm back at work 2moro after handing that letter in to complain about my supervisor, so now i'm well and truely pooping myself, i really don't want to go :cry:.
> I'm watching i'm a celeb Doodar, its great watching Jordan do all the challenges, she'll regret going back in lol x

LOL pooping yourself LOL Ok so you aired some greivances but they obviously needed to be addressed! Don't let them walk on you and you are a very strong good person who deserves to be treated with respect and kindness! That's bunk if you ask me don't worry maybe your supervisor will get what for soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies come to spread my germys to you lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Csunshine and Doodar i'm jelaous(sp) i want a weekend away now, although i do have on coming up in December x
> Well its just dawned on me i'm back at work 2moro after handing that letter in to complain about my supervisor, so now i'm well and truely pooping myself, i really don't want to go :cry:.
> I'm watching i'm a celeb Doodar, its great watching Jordan do all the challenges, she'll regret going back in lol x
> 
> LOL pooping yourself LOL Ok so you aired some greivances but they obviously needed to be addressed! Don't let them walk on you and you are a very strong good person who deserves to be treated with respect and kindness! That's bunk if you ask me don't worry maybe your supervisor will get what for soon!Click to expand...

I'm not strong i'm weak, i can just see what will happen either we'll both be called into the office to discuss our probs and i'm no good at telling someone to their face what i think of them, or she'll have been told off or worse and it'll be awkward between us, i don't fancy either option, i really can't face it :cry::cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Csunshine and Doodar i'm jelaous(sp) i want a weekend away now, although i do have on coming up in December x
> Well its just dawned on me i'm back at work 2moro after handing that letter in to complain about my supervisor, so now i'm well and truely pooping myself, i really don't want to go :cry:.
> I'm watching i'm a celeb Doodar, its great watching Jordan do all the challenges, she'll regret going back in lol x
> 
> LOL pooping yourself LOL Ok so you aired some greivances but they obviously needed to be addressed! Don't let them walk on you and you are a very strong good person who deserves to be treated with respect and kindness! That's bunk if you ask me don't worry maybe your supervisor will get what for soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not strong i'm weak, i can just see what will happen either we'll both be called into the office to discuss our probs and i'm no good at telling someone to their face what i think of them, or she'll have been told off or worse and it'll be awkward between us, i don't fancy either option, i really can't face it :cry::cry:Click to expand...

You are a strong woman I know this in my heart! You have two children and that takes a very strong woman to do and also your DH has not been well and still you manage to keep on keepin on! You just need some self confidence ... Walk in there like you own the place and make sure she knows that your not going to be bullied like she has before trust me it will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Thank-you Csunshine and Doodar, i won't get chance to pop on here before work so the next time i'm on, it'll all be over. If i'm on before 4pm GB time i either walked out or lost my job so watch this space. Night ladies x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? its still gale force winds here and raining too very very stormy, been like this for a week now, a lot of damage done to the local area

well for me it cd 26, 8dpo, and chart gone triphasic apparently, implantation registering as cd 23?? well its also given me 77points for pregnancy but to be honest i don't think we will get a sticky one as luteal phase too short, got the sore boobs, weird tummy feelings, nausea etc etc.
really sound awful for saying this but i actually avoided bd'ing around ov this month with it being an exact replica of the cycle i got caught with Lilly-Maye. chart says that if i was pregnant baby would be due on the day Lilly-Maye was born which at this moment in time is too much to handle, god i feel so selfish!! you would think i'd be over the moon really wouldn't you, hope everyone is well
xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, how are we all today? its still gale force winds here and raining too very very stormy, been like this for a week now, a lot of damage done to the local area
> 
> well for me it cd 26, 8dpo, and chart gone triphasic apparently, implantation registering as cd 23?? well its also given me 77points for pregnancy but to be honest i don't think we will get a sticky one as luteal phase too short, got the sore boobs, weird tummy feelings, nausea etc etc.
> really sound awful for saying this but i actually avoided bd'ing around ov this month with it being an exact replica of the cycle i got caught with Lilly-Maye. chart says that if i was pregnant baby would be due on the day Lilly-Maye was born which at this moment in time is too much to handle, god i feel so selfish!! you would think i'd be over the moon really wouldn't you, hope everyone is well
> xxxx

 i know what you mean sam but if it is you have us all for support . me im stillfeeling very sick its like an acidy feeling in my chest not nice


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam hunni, we understand, xxx

sening you big big hugs, 

today is flumpetta's due date :( feelin really tender over it all,


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam I know how you feel so hopefully it will pass and turn out just lovely for you and your family :hugs:

Lindsey hope you get feeling better!

Missy Mojo have gone through that this past Aug 20th and yes it's a day to remember but please rememeber your still here and you need to live and not just exist. :hugs:

Doodar would love a lay in! So jealous! Me well just arranged for DD to stay with a friend while I'm gone this weekend so she will be having large fun!

I'm going to see "New Moon" tomorrow night after work so I'm very excited! Love Twilight. :dohh:

Hope your all doing well will check back later.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Sam :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:, whatever happens we are all here for you x
MissyMojo :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: for you too, today must be really hard for you, we are here if you want to talk x
Doodar how was your day at home? relaxing? the wind is bad here too, it was a challenge to walk to and from work, it took a lot longer than normal x
Lindseyanne, hope you start to feel better soon :hugs: x
Csunshine, how are you today? enjoy your film and your weekend away x

AFM i went to work and my boss said absolutely nothing to me, he acted as though i hadn't handed the letter in, he didn't speak to me my whole shift but this is normal, he's a ignorant person (trying my best not to say rude words, believe me its hard), the supervisor i complained about was due in 3pm and i finished at 2pm so i thought oh well i don't have to see her till 2moro. My other supervisor told me she had not heard anything about the letter so i had no idea whether the one i complained about knows or not. Anyway at 2pm when i was due for my till to be cashed up i looked up and the one i complained about was waiting to do it she'd come in early! we went to the cash office and she was been very nice to me but didn't mention the letter, she did say are you rushing off and i said i was picking kids up so she just said ok i'll see you 2moro, so i don't have a clue whether she knows (but i suspect she does), whats been done or anything, but i might find out 2moro when i spend most of my shift with her, so another sleepless night worrying for me then. Oh and while she was cashing me up my mobile rang, for some strange reason i'd left it in my jeans pocket while at work (a big no no, we can be disaplined for this), i had no idea i'd left it there and just told her so but whether i get disaplined for it 2moro i don't know, the annoying thing is, it had been in my pocket for my entire shift and not rung once but as soon as i'm with her it rings :dohh:.

Hope you all have a lovely evening, no doubt i'll be back later x


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girlies,. so my friend came to keep me comapny today, got some really really nice hugs frm, her daughter, learned my dog is fairly jealous!! sooo will need to wean theat behavoiur out of her.

berniep i hope things improve with work xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you tonight? i have a ikkle bit of a headache caused by chocolate lol


----------



## MissyMojo

hey lindseyanne, i have a little bit of a headache n sicky tummy caused by baileys and ice cream!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey lindseyanne, i have a little bit of a headache n sicky tummy caused by baileys and ice cream!

oops double post


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey lindseyanne, i have a little bit of a headache n sicky tummy caused by baileys and ice cream!

lol i have it cuase ben brought me a bar of choc and threw it expecting me to catch it but it smacked me on corner of the head and ear instead:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoops xxx

i have a m8 asking me to go to a house party tonite after i said to her i feel like shite and dont want to do anything


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Well not much to report today just the usually cd6 stuff started temping so we're off and running. I am going out of town Saturday morning and will be away from my computer until Monday so hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar and Csunshine have a good weekend away both of you x
Its very quiet on here lately, hope your all ok x

Work was ok again today, no one has said anything about my phone incident yesterday so may have got away with that, as for my supervisor she has been extra nice to me all day so i think she must have been told about my letter, i'll just have to see how it goes.
Its CD24 today so not too long to go now, hope you all have a nice evening and weekend, bye for now x


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all tonight? well i trust,
so its cd27 for me today should be getting my visit from the witch tomorrow, but not sure if having late ov may knock it out of sync this month, i've gone triphasic on my chart and temp was still up this morning,
still got sore boobies and sharp twinges deep on my left lower just above my pubic bone, so thinking she will be here soon enough, so tomorrow will be 10dpo,
thats about it for me really, still got storms here, watched i'm a celebrity and watching changeling at the moment, xxxx


----------



## snowdrops

Goood morning girls ,,,,,

Well what a week from stormy gale force winds, rain, at least it wasn't to cold.. And a very sick little girl i've been home bound for nearly a week, while besides going to the doc and hospital (which i enjoyed chatting to other mums) oh how sad is that though i really did enjoy the visit to the hospital, felt so sorry for a few mums i just wanted :hugs: , and the dr & nurses were fab helping each other. 
Anyhow they let us go home they thought it's best little one stayed at home as she wasn't serious case plus i think they didnt have a bed cos when i was chatting too two other mums they were waiting for them to make up a bed, 
but she on the mend now she giving out to me and moaning a bit ha ha....
she busy painting here now at the table..

well its that time again to get busy making babies YES!!! 

patty have you tested yet???? i want my dream to come true 

it's the x factor tonight and celeb get me out of here...
think danyal or lloyd will go, that joe from the jungle is a sh!te strirr, im thinking it's fixed as weel people have been moaning that they are turining into the katie price show, so why are they voting for her then? or are they rigging the votes ? hmmmm ! but fair play to her to do them.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies

day 29 - 12 dpo. 

and not much is going on for me, i have a pain in my right side but its too high up to be anything, hubby rekons (tmi - a blockage) or hernia!!! either way im ignoring it lol ....

waiting on 4th dec to test so still in my wait, got a 2ww to go.....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hiya ladies how ar e we all ive just got in from my dress maker and got my dress home with me:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







dress frint.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11









dress back.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

whooo pretty :)


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Goood morning girls ,,,,,
> 
> Well what a week from stormy gale force winds, rain, at least it wasn't to cold.. And a very sick little girl i've been home bound for nearly a week, while besides going to the doc and hospital (which i enjoyed chatting to other mums) oh how sad is that though i really did enjoy the visit to the hospital, felt so sorry for a few mums i just wanted :hugs: , and the dr & nurses were fab helping each other.
> Anyhow they let us go home they thought it's best little one stayed at home as she wasn't serious case plus i think they didnt have a bed cos when i was chatting too two other mums they were waiting for them to make up a bed,
> but she on the mend now she giving out to me and moaning a bit ha ha....
> she busy painting here now at the table..
> 
> well its that time again to get busy making babies YES!!!
> 
> patty have you tested yet???? i want my dream to come true
> 
> it's the x factor tonight and celeb get me out of here...
> think danyal or lloyd will go, that joe from the jungle is a sh!te strirr, im thinking it's fixed as weel people have been moaning that they are turining into the katie price show, so why are they voting for her then? or are they rigging the votes ? hmmmm ! but fair play to her to do them.


Hi,
yep I kept testing and negative except for 1 test it looked like a light line but then after that It showed negative and then yester november 20th I start AF so now I'm on cycle day 2....so I'm hoping that your dream will come true for me this new cycle....sending you lots of babydust hun...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, how are we all tonight? well i trust,
> so its cd27 for me today should be getting my visit from the witch tomorrow, but not sure if having late ov may knock it out of sync this month, i've gone triphasic on my chart and temp was still up this morning,
> still got sore boobies and sharp twinges deep on my left lower just above my pubic bone, so thinking she will be here soon enough, so tomorrow will be 10dpo,
> thats about it for me really, still got storms here, watched i'm a celebrity and watching changeling at the moment, xxxx


sam hun your chart is looking awesome...I feel that you are going to be getting your :BFP: this cycle hun...woohoo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> day 29 - 12 dpo.
> 
> and not much is going on for me, i have a pain in my right side but its too high up to be anything, hubby rekons (tmi - a blockage) or hernia!!! either way im ignoring it lol ....
> 
> waiting on 4th dec to test so still in my wait, got a 2ww to go.....

\

sending you lots of babydust your way hun.....:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hiya ladies how ar e we all ive just got in from my dress maker and got my dress home with me:happydance::happydance:

awww Lindsey you look beautiful in that dress.....:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hiya ladies how ar e we all ive just got in from my dress maker and got my dress home with me:happydance::happydance:

you look lovely Lindsey,xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Sam, how are you? did the witch arrive? take care x
Lindseyanne your dress is gorgeous, i had a feeling you'd have blonde hair lol x
MissyMojo i hope the 4th of Dec hurry's up for you x
Frogger, sorry witch got you, i hope this is your last visit for a while x
Snowdrops, i'm glad your daughter is getting better, you must be relieved, take care x
How is everyone else? x

Not much happening here, its CD 25 and apart from wind the other day, my boobies feeling really heavy yesterday and feeling sick all day today i've no symptoms, tbh i don't think they are real symptoms, my wind has gone, my boobies don't feel too bad today and my sister has a sickness bug and seen as i spend a lot of time with her its probably that. I do have period type cramping though, but thats probably in my head lol. I'll be watching X factor and i'm a celeb 2nite too, i'll also be taping casualty to watch later, i love Saturday night tv, i'm so sad lol. Well if i don't get back on, enjoy your evenings ladies x


----------



## hedgewitch

hi bernie
not too bad thanks hun, no sign of AF yet but i am sure the witch will be here soon,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all, im in the 2ww now me thinks i forgot tempin yet again this mth ooops


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all? What have you all got planned for today?
We are off to see bil's new baby at mil's house this aft and thats about it, having a lazy day for the rest of the day x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Hi Doodar,
Glad you've had a good weekend away, work was fine, no one has mentioned my letter but i think the supervisor in question is aware of the complaint or has read it cause she's been really nice the past couple of days so i'll have to see how it goes. How are you?
x


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all this evening?
Well we saw bil's baby this aft, he's gorgeous and now i'm even more broody, i really hope this is our month x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bernie

damn babies eh ? if they werent so cute n all ...... lol

im so achey and tired!!!! ive been fighting sleep since about 5pm! i dont know were i am tbh, 13dpo today, so yourdays.com has me at af due 2moro, and 35 day cycle like my last 2 has me due on friday ...... so fingers crossed for me.................


----------



## Berniep

ooh tiredness looks good (symptom wise of course), good luck x


----------



## MissyMojo

in total my symptoms are - back ache, tiredness a few spots and senstive nipples (my right more thn my left) oh and my left boob is suddenly hanging lower than my right, whic is ful n pert!


----------



## Berniep

I'm trying my best not to symptom spot but can't help it, mine so far are:-
feeling sick all the time, not actually been sick though (i was like this during my 2 pregnancies)
Heavier than normal boobs (not sore though)
period type cramps (this has been for days now and its not due till Wed)
Bad wind (on and off)
more tired than normal

and thats it i think, good luck to all of us x


----------



## hedgewitch

Good morning ladies, how are we all today, 
please bear with me any spelling mistakes and such as doing this from my phone, 
ok so today for me is cd30 and my temp still up, sore boobs, crampy but it comes and goes, tired and that's about it really.
I am expecting temp to drop tomorrow ish but I said that friday lol,FF has given me 85 pregnancy points
jo see you and I are pretty much cycle buddies and I have my fingers crossed for you hun,xx
bernie sending you lots of hugs,xx 
vickie hope you are feeling better,xx 
vicky hey hun, how are you, well I hope.no testing yet as too scared lol,xx 
lindsey hey sweet how are you feeling today? Hope the tummy feels better today,xx
hi to patty and jacqui,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just woken up how lazy am i lol sam i still have everything crossed for you. my stomache is stillyuck but managed some sleep finaly from about 2 onwards. woke up to sore boobs and was really itchy arond the nipple last night but as i said efore not going to ss lol


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies, 
i've only been up about 20 mins too Lindseyanne, we all need a lie in every now and then. Hope you start to feel better soon x
Sam, hope your well, i don't do ff so what does 85 pregnancy points mean? x
How is everyone else today?
AFM i've still got cramping and still feel really sick, either the witch will show on Wed as expected or this is going to be a long week wondering whether witch is just late cause i ov'd late or whether she's just not coming x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies just woken up how lazy am i lol sam i still have everything crossed for you. my stomache is stillyuck but managed some sleep finaly from about 2 onwards. woke up to sore boobs and was really itchy arond the nipple last night but as i said efore not going to ss lol

ok but i will for you!!! sounds good deary keep telling you this lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> i've only been up about 20 mins too Lindseyanne, we all need a lie in every now and then. Hope you start to feel better soon x
> Sam, hope your well, i don't do ff so what does 85 pregnancy points mean? x
> How is everyone else today?
> AFM i've still got cramping and still feel really sick, either the witch will show on Wed as expected or this is going to be a long week wondering whether witch is just late cause i ov'd late or whether she's just not coming x

hey hun, sounds lovely, wish i had a lie in, i was up at 5am again. for the last week i am up at 5am every day weird, oooh you're nearly due too well thats 4 of us now that are in for news one way or the other this week, fingers crossed for you all girls, 
pregnancy points is the more likely you are to be pregnant and i got 85 so i presume its like a percentage, so the most i have ever had is 50 something,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> i've only been up about 20 mins too Lindseyanne, we all need a lie in every now and then. Hope you start to feel better soon x
> Sam, hope your well, i don't do ff so what does 85 pregnancy points mean? x
> How is everyone else today?
> AFM i've still got cramping and still feel really sick, either the witch will show on Wed as expected or this is going to be a long week wondering whether witch is just late cause i ov'd late or whether she's just not coming x
> 
> hey hun, sounds lovely, wish i had a lie in, i was up at 5am again. for the last week i am up at 5am every day weird, oooh you're nearly due too well thats 4 of us now that are in for news one way or the other this week, fingers crossed for you all girls,
> *pregnancy points is the more likely you are to be pregnant and i got 85 so i presume its like a percentage, so the most i have ever had is 50 somethin*g,xxxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

think i'm in with a chance then Lindsey lol,xxx


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> i've only been up about 20 mins too Lindseyanne, we all need a lie in every now and then. Hope you start to feel better soon x
> Sam, hope your well, i don't do ff so what does 85 pregnancy points mean? x
> How is everyone else today?
> AFM i've still got cramping and still feel really sick, either the witch will show on Wed as expected or this is going to be a long week wondering whether witch is just late cause i ov'd late or whether she's just not coming x
> 
> hey hun, sounds lovely, wish i had a lie in, i was up at 5am again. for the last week i am up at 5am every day weird, oooh you're nearly due too well thats 4 of us now that are in for news one way or the other this week, fingers crossed for you all girls,
> pregnancy points is the more likely you are to be pregnant and i got 85 so i presume its like a percentage, so the most i have ever had is 50 something,xxxClick to expand...


Wow, so 85 points is great :dust::dust: to you x


----------



## Berniep

Is it next week yet? i hate waiting :hissy: lol


----------



## hedgewitch

ok are we gonna be honest about SS? here's mine

temp still up
icky feeling
weird backache low down
irritable but thats a usual for me on both AF and PG
twinges over my ovary area
weird food craving like peppery foods and spicy stuff for breakfast???
no AF and late
really sore boobies and vieny 
starving all the time,
can't sleep again, i was this way with Lilly-Maye
errrmmm think thats about it really but of course i am *NOT* symptom spotting, just making observations lol.xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Wow, so 85 points is great :dust::dust: to you x

yeah apparently so lol, but you know how it is, just don't want to get hopes up, to be honest i think i will never accept it until i have a live breathing baby in my arms that is healthy and blessed. i know that may sound cold and i am sorry for sounding so blunt its just we been here so many times.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Is it next week yet? i hate waiting :hissy: lol

yeah i think this is the worst part now hun, when are you planning on testing if AF doesn't show?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> think i'm in with a chance then Lindsey lol,xxxClick to expand...

yeppppp gonna be sneding u some superglue in the post to keep that bean sticking


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is itchy boobs a sign?:haha:


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> ok are we gonna be honest about SS? here's mine
> 
> temp still up
> icky feeling
> weird backache low down
> irritable but thats a usual for me on both AF and PG
> twinges over my ovary area
> weird food craving like peppery foods and spicy stuff for breakfast???
> no AF and late
> really sore boobies and vieny
> starving all the time,
> can't sleep again, i was this way with Lilly-Maye
> errrmmm think thats about it really but of course i am *NOT* symptom spotting, just making observations lol.xxxxx


Pretty good observations, when do you think you'll test? good luck x




hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so 85 points is great :dust::dust: to you x
> 
> yeah apparently so lol, but you know how it is, just don't want to get hopes up, to be honest i think i will never accept it until i have a live breathing baby in my arms that is healthy and blessed. i know that may sound cold and i am sorry for sounding so blunt its just we been here so many times.xxxClick to expand...


It doesn't sound blunt, after everything you've been thru its totally understandable :hugs::hugs::hugs:





hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Is it next week yet? i hate waiting :hissy: lol
> 
> yeah i think this is the worst part now hun, when are you planning on testing if AF doesn't show?xxxClick to expand...

I'm going to try to hold off till Saturday, whether i do hold off though is another thing, my tests are in the cupboard waiting for me, so i might give in sooner x


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> is itchy boobs a sign?:haha:

Not sure on itchy boobs, i thought you weren't ss? your as bad as me x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> is itchy boobs a sign?:haha:
> 
> Not sure on itchy boobs, i thought you weren't ss? your as bad as me xClick to expand...

:haha:
im trying not too but my left booby is soo itchy and making me wonder


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

HI all

Nice to see you all again.

I cant beleive I am back to TTC :( I reallt cant beleive its all over and feel deep down I am stll pregant but I know Im not. I took a hpt on the day of the bleeding and it was neg. :(

oh well onwards and upwards!!

what have I missed???


----------



## Berniep

Doodar, get BDing and don't give up on getting your peak :dust: to you x

Lindseyanne, good luck, when are you going to test? :dust: to you too x

Well i'm so naughty i'm only about 9dpo but all this talk of tests got the better of me and i stupidly tested with a ic just now :dohh:, as i expected it was a :bfn:, so now i'm annoyed with myself :growlmad:. I'm going to be good from now on i promise, no more testing till the end of the week at the earliest :thumbup: x


----------



## Berniep

LittleAurora said:


> HI all
> 
> Nice to see you all again.
> 
> I cant beleive I am back to TTC :( I reallt cant beleive its all over and feel deep down I am stll pregant but I know Im not. I took a hpt on the day of the bleeding and it was neg. :(
> 
> oh well onwards and upwards!!
> 
> what have I missed???

Hi, 
welcome back although i'm so sorry your back here with us :hugs: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Morning girls :hi:.
> 
> Sam that chart is looking fan dabby dozy!! or in the words of gino FANTASTICO!!!! :test::test::test:
> 
> Bernie your waiting till sat!! I can't stand it OOOH I'm excited for you both.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I don't know whats going on with me this month. My temps are just mad, all over the place and my monitor has been showing a high from CD8 and I'm on CD11 now so had 4 highs no sign of peak yet. Have feeling I'm not going to ovulate this month :cry:.

af usnt due until either the 3rd or 4th so going to wait as no money yet to buy tests lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> HI all
> 
> Nice to see you all again.
> 
> I cant beleive I am back to TTC :( I reallt cant beleive its all over and feel deep down I am stll pregant but I know Im not. I took a hpt on the day of the bleeding and it was neg. :(
> 
> oh well onwards and upwards!!
> 
> what have I missed???

:hugs: welsome back hun so sorry you are back here with us


----------



## Berniep

Good luck when you do test, maybe its a good thing you've no money for tests at the moment you'd only end up testing early like me x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> is itchy boobs a sign?:haha:

yup.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Pretty good observations, when do you think you'll test? good luck x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound blunt, after everything you've been thru its totally understandable :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to hold off till Saturday, whether i do hold off though is another thing, my tests are in the cupboard waiting for me, so i might give in sooner x

lol see now i can't do that i have a serious POAS addiction lol, they would all be used hehe,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks for the welcome


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just looked at my ff intercourse timing and got a high score if i did ov when i feel like i did then better chance this mth then any so far


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Morning girls :hi:.
> 
> Sam that chart is looking fan dabby dozy!! or in the words of gino FANTASTICO!!!! :test::test::test:
> 
> Bernie your waiting till sat!! I can't stand it OOOH I'm excited for you both.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I don't know whats going on with me this month. My temps are just mad, all over the place and my monitor has been showing a high from CD8 and I'm on CD11 now so had 4 highs no sign of peak yet. Have feeling I'm not going to ovulate this month :cry:.

you will hun. it may just be a bit late, what are your temps doing? are they up higher or stayed low? 
i am scared to test lol, so gonna hold out for as long as i can,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Good luck when you do test, maybe its a good thing you've no money for tests at the moment you'd only end up testing early like me x

im going to try hold off if af doesnt show until a week after


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> HI all
> 
> Nice to see you all again.
> 
> I cant beleive I am back to TTC :( I reallt cant beleive its all over and feel deep down I am stll pregant but I know Im not. I took a hpt on the day of the bleeding and it was neg. :(
> 
> oh well onwards and upwards!!
> 
> what have I missed???

Rebecca, so nice to see you back hun, we all missed you, so sorry that you are back under these cicumstances,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

me too, waiting till i get some pennies and then i might chicken out lol if AF hasn't arrived,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> me too, waiting till i get some pennies and then i might chicken out lol if AF hasn't arrived,xx

i won't let you chiken out lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i won't let you chiken out lol

lol thanks hun, reckon i wont need to test though. keep thinking AF has arrived but no soooo running round like a loon backward and forward to the loo lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i won't let you chiken out lol
> 
> lol thanks hun, reckon i wont need to test though. keep thinking AF has arrived but no soooo running round like a loon backward and forward to the loo lol,xxxClick to expand...

nope the witch will stay away PMA woman PMA!:dust::dust::af:


----------



## snowdrops

hi girls hope you all had a lovely tv weekend ha ha...

oooh looks like exciting time coming here again, we need a boost test test gilrs,,,

Cd12 so hoping to get some bd time cos OH is working late tonight so he wont be home till about 1am.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:
 

> nope the witch will stay away PMA woman PMA!:dust::dust::af:

PMA=PRE MENSTRUAL AGGREVATION LOL,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Hi Jacqui, how are you today?x


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> Hi Jacqui, how are you today?x

im very well thanks, still feel like nusre nightagale at the mo 

and you you keeping dry from the floods,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh why oh why did i just move my stomache had settled but i decided to go downstairs and its started back up stupid ibs:nope:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> im very well thanks, still feel like nusre nightagale at the mo
> 
> and you you keeping dry from the floods,

just about lol, got my wellies on standby!! how is your little girl, feeling better i hope,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> My temps are all over the place up and down like a yo-yo.
> I can understand you being scared to test hun. Loads of luck to you when you do decide to test hun. Looking at your chart it's looking really positive. I can understand you being apprehensive hun, but I have a really good feeling about this! Did you take the clomid this month? How did you get on with it?

no clomid yet, due to start next cycle, got it all sat here waiting.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> My temps are all over the place up and down like a yo-yo.
> I can understand you being scared to test hun. Loads of luck to you when you do decide to test hun. Looking at your chart it's looking really positive. I can understand you being apprehensive hun, but I have a really good feeling about this! Did you take the clomid this month? How did you get on with it?

just checked your chart Vicky and i would say you are ovulating now. your temp dropped nicely and i would expect to see a rise tomorrow,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I don't think you'll need it next cycle!!!! :happydance::happydance:

lol yeah maybe........xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I was thinking the same but I'm getting negative opk's and no peak on the monitor it just doesnt make sense. Tried to get hubby to come home for lunch so we could :sex: but he was having none of it. Scared we have missed it now. Why does it have to be so confusing.x x

well i would say you are going to ovulate today or tomorrow so get bding hun, bugger hubby, i've heard rape is allowed in these cases lol. i don't think you have missed it at all hun, thats why i prefer temping over everything as you can see what is happening even when pee wee plays up,i think you may get a peak tomorrow but remember even if you don't get a peak you can stil get caught on highs, cbfm thread has had loads of gals who had a string of highs and no peaks,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> LOL LOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Sam you made me feel so much better. I shall be jumping on him as soon as he walks through the door tonight. You don't think I'll get locked up for it then lol lol.

no i should think you will be fine, just gag him and chain him up so he can't run or speak i'm pretty sure he will come around to your way of thinking lol and anyway just say its your right as a woman!!xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar i started taking the soy on cd3 till cd7 so just have to see over the next few days :sex: ha ha ... hope we get an early Christmas present, but i like me christmas dinner, so dont want to feel :sick: 


Little one has a chest infection, and lot of acid refulx, gosh if it's not one thing it's another,


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does anyone know where i can find money tree? lol ben still hasnt been paid and the suppliers are up my butt tracing the money arghhhh


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> does anyone know where i can find money tree? lol ben still hasnt been paid and the suppliers are up my butt tracing the money arghhhh

sorry hun but if i do find one i shall let you know and vice versa hun ok?,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to stay away from here incase i blow again dont wan the thread being shut or anything cos of me will come back once or if things calm down


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all my chatty ladies! I have missed you all so this past weekend but what a great time did I have!

Lindseyanne OMG you look beautiful in your dress! Oh and if you find that money tree root one up for me too please.

Sam you chart is looking so fab! I cant' wait until this weekend for you and Berniep and omgoodness I can't remember all the ladies who are set to test this week! Fxd for you all!

Doodar looks like were almost on the same cycle. I started bd'n last night and so very glad I did, it was nice to have some pleasurable bd before we get down to the everynight thing again. :blush:

afm had a wonderful weekend with the girls and am very tired and today. :dohh: I usually O between 9 and 15 cd so we have commenced the bd sport we all know and love! FXD we catch that eggy.

Hope your all doing well! Will check back later.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
you have been chatty while i've been at work lol i'm done in and my back is killing but another day is almost over, one day closer to knowing, whoo hoo.
Have a nice evening everyone x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello all my chatty ladies! I have missed you all so this past weekend but what a great time did I have!
> 
> Lindseyanne OMG you look beautiful in your dress! Oh and if you find that money tree root one up for me too please.
> 
> Sam you chart is looking so fab! I cant' wait until this weekend for you and Berniep and omgoodness I can't remember all the ladies who are set to test this week! Fxd for you all!
> 
> Doodar looks like were almost on the same cycle. I started bd'n last night and so very glad I did, it was nice to have some pleasurable bd before we get down to the everynight thing again. :blush:
> 
> afm had a wonderful weekend with the girls and am very tired and today. :dohh: I usually O between 9 and 15 cd so we have commenced the bd sport we all know and love! FXD we catch that eggy.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! Will check back later.

thanks don't look like im goig to get to wear it any time soon tho:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello all my chatty ladies! I have missed you all so this past weekend but what a great time did I have!
> 
> Lindseyanne OMG you look beautiful in your dress! Oh and if you find that money tree root one up for me too please.
> 
> Sam you chart is looking so fab! I cant' wait until this weekend for you and Berniep and omgoodness I can't remember all the ladies who are set to test this week! Fxd for you all!
> 
> Doodar looks like were almost on the same cycle. I started bd'n last night and so very glad I did, it was nice to have some pleasurable bd before we get down to the everynight thing again. :blush:
> 
> afm had a wonderful weekend with the girls and am very tired and today. :dohh: I usually O between 9 and 15 cd so we have commenced the bd sport we all know and love! FXD we catch that eggy.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! Will check back later.

thanks doesnt look as if il e wearing it any time soon tho


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all my chatty ladies! I have missed you all so this past weekend but what a great time did I have!
> 
> Lindseyanne OMG you look beautiful in your dress! Oh and if you find that money tree root one up for me too please.
> 
> Sam you chart is looking so fab! I cant' wait until this weekend for you and Berniep and omgoodness I can't remember all the ladies who are set to test this week! Fxd for you all!
> 
> Doodar looks like were almost on the same cycle. I started bd'n last night and so very glad I did, it was nice to have some pleasurable bd before we get down to the everynight thing again. :blush:
> 
> afm had a wonderful weekend with the girls and am very tired and today. :dohh: I usually O between 9 and 15 cd so we have commenced the bd sport we all know and love! FXD we catch that eggy.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! Will check back later.
> 
> thanks doesnt look as if il e wearing it any time soon thoClick to expand...

what's going on Linseyanne???? I don't understand I thought you had it all planned and it was coming up here soon.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all my chatty ladies! I have missed you all so this past weekend but what a great time did I have!
> 
> Lindseyanne OMG you look beautiful in your dress! Oh and if you find that money tree root one up for me too please.
> 
> Sam you chart is looking so fab! I cant' wait until this weekend for you and Berniep and omgoodness I can't remember all the ladies who are set to test this week! Fxd for you all!
> 
> Doodar looks like were almost on the same cycle. I started bd'n last night and so very glad I did, it was nice to have some pleasurable bd before we get down to the everynight thing again. :blush:
> 
> afm had a wonderful weekend with the girls and am very tired and today. :dohh: I usually O between 9 and 15 cd so we have commenced the bd sport we all know and love! FXD we catch that eggy.
> 
> Hope your all doing well! Will check back later.
> 
> thanks doesnt look as if il e wearing it any time soon thoClick to expand...
> 
> what's going on Linseyanne???? I don't understand I thought you had it all planned and it was coming up here soon.Click to expand...

we ar e really really struggling to find the payments my dad is on the phone to my nan atm to see if she can help if not then we may have to cancel


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls how are we all tonight?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we all today?
well for me i think i will be seeing AF soon,i am 13dpo which is unusual with my LP and so i did give in and tested at 4am this morning. my temp was 37.11 and it was a :bfp: but i was having some bad pains last night and still have them this morning. i took my temp again when i woke up at 7.45 and it has now dropped to 36.40 so looking like its not gonna stick.
so got my counsellor this morning and i am soo p*ssed off now lol and i can't talk about it with her, still onward and upward i suppose.
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

SAM - PMA - STICK BEANIE!!!!!

:hugs: sweetheart, im about most the day if u want to chat, took the day off so i can go to the drs about this pain, im now 15 dpo on cd 32 .... 

lindseyanne, reeli hope u dnt have to cancel ur wedding xxx 

:hug: to all you girlies xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i just hope they dont say its summat serious that needs time off work or i'll have to say i'll sort it out in 11 weeks lol. cos i cant have 2 instance of absnce in a 13 week period at work!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

my work have a sickness policy where u can be sacked for failing to adhere to it and having more sick time than prefered!

i duno what could b the cause - hoping its sumat fixed with a prescriton that doesnt iterfere with ttc / pregancy ....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies justwoken up haeve a stinking eadache from eyesterday still :( we THINK we have sorted the money situaton out so thats one good thing. im getting symptoms that could be pg related but also could be stress lol feel sick, bloated, sore ithy boobies . sam dont give up hope yet


----------



## MissyMojo

crossing my fingers hunni's xxxxxxxxxx

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/kianryan/Baby%20dust/stickybabydust.gif

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg157/dodge_girl_album/COL/babyduststickyvibes.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

oh sam!! I hope it sticks!! my fingers are crossed for you!! 

I am due in 5 days but i am not holding out much hope tbh.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goign up town inz lil hwile bens going to takeme to get my wedding ring as he had some mony left in his bank:) ive woken up all unged up and ergh feeling how fun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lindseyanne said:


> goign up town inz lil hwile bens going to takeme to get my wedding ring as he had some mony left in his bank:) ive woken up all unged up and ergh feeling how fun

god sorry for my typing as u can see stres is out in full blow and so is my duslexia lol


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
Sam we are all thinking positive thoughts for you and sending you our positive vibes, don't be disheartened by your temp, doodar said its not below the coverline so ignore it, i really realy hope your little bean sticks and would gladly take a visit from the witch 2moro if it meant your little bean stays around x
Lindseyanne i'm glad your sorting the money out, you've got so close now, i really feel for you at the moment. Your symptoms look good, good luck x
MisyMojo, good luck at docs, at my work we can have 4 times off a year for sickness, if we have a 5th time off we get a written warning but aren't sacked. Over the past year is your other time off the only one? if you have a docs note and they sacked you i would ring acas for advice x
Doodar how are you today? x
LittleAurora i hope the witch doesn't show for you later on this week, keep thinking positive thoughts, god luck x
How is everyone else today? x

AFM its my day off today, so i've had a lie in and later i'm off to a mother a toddler group with my sister and her little boy just to get out lol as for symptoms i still feel really sick, i keep thinking its the sickness bug thats going round but i've felt sick for days now and not been sick, maybe i've just got half the bug? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

my work have a a system of, 
no 2 instance in 13 weeks , or no more than 6 instances in a rolling year, and each time to "fail" and hit a trigger u move up a Stage, you hit stage 3 and u face dismissal ....


----------



## Berniep

What stage are you on?


----------



## MissyMojo

stage 2 so time off will take me to stage 3 and a dismissal hearing


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls,
ok sorry i had to post and run this morning as i was late for the shrink lol, but i am back now and have ordered to come straight home, hot bath food and bed but i find it much more interesting to come on here lol. 

Lindsey, glad things are not as stressful for you today, hope the headache eases off, have fun looking for your ring,xxx
Jo, thanks i appreciate it and i hope everything at the docs goes well,xxx
Bernie, you are so sweet, how are you doing? try some ginger biscuits to ease the sickness,xxx
Vicky, i can't get any cream or anything so we are on luck only here lol, as for temp figured if its dropped that low then must be on way to AF, but temp was so high at 4am,hope you're well hun,xxx
Rebecca, how are you sweet? hope the witch stays away for you,xxx
if i missed anyone i am sorry and hi to you too,xxx

as for me well boobs still sore, matt says boobs gone bigger but i think that was just an excuse to look to perv lol, cramping here and there but really strongly, no backache or anything now, still got heartburn, ermmm thats about it, temp was really high at 4am but then i took it again later on it had dropped significantly. 
been the counsellers this morning and its official i am at rockbottom but apparently thats good???
and thats about it lol.xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Holding thumps for you Hun,,, Sam.


Ermm please don't hate, don't blame now for what im going to do...










IM GOING TO MAKE SOME PANCAKES YUMMMMMMY!

perfect day for this weather:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam OMG please don't loose hope until she shows! I know it's sometimes easier to do it that way but your chart looks fab!

Berniep hope you had a nice lay in I'm so jealous as even when I don't work I still have to get up at 7am :dohh:

aurora hope the nasty witch stays away!

Lindseyanne so glad you got your finacial stuff worked out! What a lovely day, you get your ring! WOOO HOOO!

miss mo hope your Dr appt went well.

If I missed anybody so sorry very tired still from my crazy weekend!

afm well I told DH if he could get me pg and keep me that way I would give him other favors not just the bd and he must have taken that to heart as he woke me up an hour earlier than I normally have to wake because he wanted some before work nukie :blush: That's about all that's going on here will check back later on all you lovely ladies!


----------



## hedgewitch

just heard that Beachlover and Thradia are pregnant, congrats to them,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam no giving up mrs you still have a good chance of a sticky. im just in now got my ring :D and bens ring after such a palava stupid jewlers nev er going there again. ended up going to argos and icking up both rings for under £100 bargain or what
 



Attached Files:







my ring.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos..... 
ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:

:haha: im not even having a real one:(


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies

yay for more bfps, 

sam keep up that pma my darl once youve hit the bottom their really is no where else to go but back up sweetheart,

so my drs apt # has made me want to :cry: :bfn: - 
getting a blood work up tomoro an and another apt fri norm to discuss them. 
Got to test with fmu on friday. To take with me. 
Dr is considering cysts as a cause for the pain, ruled out eptopic as per :bfn: appendix, no increase in pain since fri and no temp, and bowl related issues as (tmi) i got regularly and no change since pain started.......
she may do internal on friday and depending what happens refer me for a scan


----------



## MissyMojo

Lindseyanne your ring is pretty, i had a virtual hen nite for my hen nite, and my real once consisted of my best mate and me watching girlly dvds eating popcorn the sat before ....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Lindseyanne your ring is pretty, i had a virtual hen nite for my hen nite, and my real once consisted of my best mate and me watching girlly dvds eating popcorn the sat before ....

my sis took us bowling at the weekend and for a meal so that was classed as my hen night lol and ben was taken fdishing by my bil


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:
> 
> :haha: im not even having a real one:(Click to expand...

awww dont worry hun we will make anice speacial one for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:
> 
> :haha: im not even having a real one:(Click to expand...
> 
> awww dont worry hun we will make anice speacial one for you :hugs:Click to expand...

awwww well the night b4 the weding im here all alone as everyone will be decoratin g the hall until 10.30 and ben will be at his hotel so will ghave all the time in the workd to come on lol


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:
> 
> :haha: im not even having a real one:(Click to expand...
> 
> awww dont worry hun we will make anice speacial one for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww well the night b4 the weding im here all alone as everyone will be decoratin g the hall until 10.30 and ben will be at his hotel so will ghave all the time in the workd to come on lolClick to expand...



:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:wine::drunk::cake::lolly::icecream::pizza::serenade::friends::yipee::yipee::yipee:

i think that covers most of it hee heee.... so it's a date then


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:
> 
> :haha: im not even having a real one:(Click to expand...
> 
> awww dont worry hun we will make anice speacial one for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww well the night b4 the weding im here all alone as everyone will be decoratin g the hall until 10.30 and ben will be at his hotel so will ghave all the time in the workd to come on lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :wine::drunk::cake::lolly::icecream::pizza::serenade::friends::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> i think that covers most of it hee heee.... so it's a date thenClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

FRIDAY 11TH DEC...

TO MARK OF THE UP OCCSION COMING OF MRS LINDSEYANNE 

WERE GOIN TO HAVE AN ONLINE HEN PARTY HERE FOR HER

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
well i honestly didn't think i would be saying this, this month and def not a day before she is actually due but the :witch: just got me, i was starting to think this aft my cramps were definately AF cramps and i was right, just been to toilet and confirmed my fears. Thats it i'm never symptom spotting again! I can't even bare the thought of ttc anymore but i'll have a mope today and then pick myself up 2moro and get on with it. I need to find that thermometer i bought last month but never used now, do i start taking temp 2moro? should i try vit b6 this time seen as i only had a 9 day luteal phase? and when do i take it? i'm going to buy the his and hers prenatal vits too. I can't believe i'm planning my next cycle, i so wanted a bfp this time :cry:.

Right i'm off to read what i've missed, back soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> FRIDAY 11TH DEC...
> 
> TO MARK OF THE UP OCCSION COMING OF MRS LINDSEYANNE
> 
> WERE GOIN TO HAVE AN ONLINE HEN PARTY HERE FOR HER
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

aww yay im exited lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart big big hugs xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> well i honestly didn't think i would be saying this, this month and def not a day before she is actually due but the :witch: just got me, i was starting to think this aft my cramps were definately AF cramps and i was right, just been to toilet and confirmed my fears. Thats it i'm never symptom spotting again! I can't even bare the thought of ttc anymore but i'll have a mope today and then pick myself up 2moro and get on with it. I need to find that thermometer i bought last month but never used now, do i start taking temp 2moro? should i try vit b6 this time seen as i only had a 9 day luteal phase? and when do i take it? i'm going to buy the his and hers prenatal vits too. I can't believe i'm planning my next cycle, i so wanted a bfp this time :cry:.
> 
> Right i'm off to read what i've missed, back soon x

sorry the witch got you hun but your time will come as will mine and everyone elses you mope away and then tomoz be back up and ready to amke a mini you


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> stage 2 so time off will take me to stage 3 and a dismissal hearing

Oh dear, hope you don't need time off x




hedgewitch said:


> hey girls,
> ok sorry i had to post and run this morning as i was late for the shrink lol, but i am back now and have ordered to come straight home, hot bath food and bed but i find it much more interesting to come on here lol.
> 
> Lindsey, glad things are not as stressful for you today, hope the headache eases off, have fun looking for your ring,xxx
> Jo, thanks i appreciate it and i hope everything at the docs goes well,xxx
> Bernie, you are so sweet, how are you doing? try some ginger biscuits to ease the sickness,xxx
> Vicky, i can't get any cream or anything so we are on luck only here lol, as for temp figured if its dropped that low then must be on way to AF, but temp was so high at 4am,hope you're well hun,xxx
> Rebecca, how are you sweet? hope the witch stays away for you,xxx
> if i missed anyone i am sorry and hi to you too,xxx
> 
> as for me well boobs still sore, matt says boobs gone bigger but i think that was just an excuse to look to perv lol, cramping here and there but really strongly, no backache or anything now, still got heartburn, ermmm thats about it, temp was really high at 4am but then i took it again later on it had dropped significantly.
> been the counsellers this morning and its official i am at rockbottom but apparently thats good???
> and thats about it lol.xxx

I don't know much about taking temp but plan to find out this month, cause you took your temp at 4 and then again a few hours later could the temp drop be because you didn't have enough sleep in between the 2 temps? if you know what i mean. I really do hope this is it for you, good luck x


snowdrops said:


> Holding thumps for you Hun,,, Sam.
> 
> 
> Ermm please don't hate, don't blame now for what im going to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO MAKE SOME PANCAKES YUMMMMMMY!
> 
> perfect day for this weather:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ooh i love pancakes, we are having sausage casserole for tea, but all i can think about now is pancakes lol x




Csunshine013 said:


> Sam OMG please don't loose hope until she shows! I know it's sometimes easier to do it that way but your chart looks fab!
> 
> Berniep hope you had a nice lay in I'm so jealous as even when I don't work I still have to get up at 7am :dohh:
> 
> aurora hope the nasty witch stays away!
> 
> Lindseyanne so glad you got your finacial stuff worked out! What a lovely day, you get your ring! WOOO HOOO!
> 
> miss mo hope your Dr appt went well.
> 
> If I missed anybody so sorry very tired still from my crazy weekend!
> 
> afm well I told DH if he could get me pg and keep me that way I would give him other favors not just the bd and he must have taken that to heart as he woke me up an hour earlier than I normally have to wake because he wanted some before work nukie :blush: That's about all that's going on here will check back later on all you lovely ladies!

Wow you are certainly getting your BDing in lol
I don't think i could get up early every day, i'm way too lazy :dohh: when Allan used to work away i had no choice but now he's here we take it in terms to take the kids to school so i get 2 lie ins a week :happydance: x



lindseyanne said:


> sam no giving up mrs you still have a good chance of a sticky. im just in now got my ring :D and bens ring after such a palava stupid jewlers nev er going there again. ended up going to argos and icking up both rings for under £100 bargain or what

Wow your ring is gorgeous, my wedding ring is from argos too, i hate spending a fortune on jewellery i'd be too scared to wear it in case i lost it. I think argos does some lovely ones that don't look cheap at all and you can wear it without worrying. x



MissyMojo said:


> heya ladies
> 
> yay for more bfps,
> 
> sam keep up that pma my darl once youve hit the bottom their really is no where else to go but back up sweetheart,
> 
> so my drs apt # has made me want to :cry: :bfn: -
> getting a blood work up tomoro an and another apt fri norm to discuss them.
> Got to test with fmu on friday. To take with me.
> Dr is considering cysts as a cause for the pain, ruled out eptopic as per :bfn: appendix, no increase in pain since fri and no temp, and bowl related issues as (tmi) i got regularly and no change since pain started.......
> she may do internal on friday and depending what happens refer me for a scan

Sorry you got a bfn and you have no real answers yet, hopefully you'll get some answers on Friday or even better a bfp, good luck x



snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> lindseyanne love your ring it's stunning never ever thought you would of bought it argos.....
> ooooh cant wait we will have to have a virtal(online) hen party for you,,,, :happydance:
> 
> :haha: im not even having a real one:(Click to expand...
> 
> awww dont worry hun we will make anice speacial one for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww well the night b4 the weding im here all alone as everyone will be decoratin g the hall until 10.30 and ben will be at his hotel so will ghave all the time in the workd to come on lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :wine::drunk::cake::lolly::icecream::pizza::serenade::friends::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> i think that covers most of it hee heee.... so it's a date thenClick to expand...

I'm up for that, what date is your wedding? x



snowdrops said:


> FRIDAY 11TH DEC...
> 
> TO MARK OF THE UP OCCSION COMING OF MRS LINDSEYANNE
> 
> WERE GOIN TO HAVE AN ONLINE HEN PARTY HERE FOR HER
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

That answered my question then lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i know i oved on the 20th as the pains and the cm but i now have ALOT of wter snot like cm i thought that was aroun d ov time:S


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Berniep so sorry that witch showed! :hugs: Be however you need to be as we all know how you feel!

Lindseyanne love the ring just beautiful!

Missy mo so sorry for bfn but it's good that the dr is running more bloods to determine what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi: Doodar hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> well i honestly didn't think i would be saying this, this month and def not a day before she is actually due but the :witch: just got me, i was starting to think this aft my cramps were definately AF cramps and i was right, just been to toilet and confirmed my fears.

 aww hunny i am sooooo sorry, i hate that bitch!!! hope it passes gently,:cloud9:



Berniep said:


> Thats it i'm never symptom spotting again! I can't even bare the thought of ttc anymore but i'll have a mope today and then pick myself up 2moro and get on with it. I need to find that thermometer i bought last month but never used now, do i start taking temp 2moro?

yes you should start temping tomorow hun and you will symptom spot as its all part and parcel of this crazy journey we're all on, have a good couple of lazy days and then get back on the old horse:kiss:



Berniep said:


> should i try vit b6 this time seen as i only had a 9 day luteal phase? and when do i take it? i'm going to buy the his and hers prenatal vits too. I can't believe i'm planning my next cycle, i so wanted a bfp this time :cry:.
> Right i'm off to read what i've missed, back soon x

and yes i would also see if you can get the vitamin b complex remeber the B6 intake no more than 50mg. take it every day as you would a vitamin, you will get there hun i promise but it will be easier now as you have discovered a problem that you are fixing,xxx:flower:




lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> FRIDAY 11TH DEC...
> 
> TO MARK OF THE UP OCCSION COMING OF MRS LINDSEYANNE
> 
> WERE GOIN TO HAVE AN ONLINE HEN PARTY HERE FOR HER
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> aww yay im exited lolClick to expand...

count me in i'll be here,xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

I'll try to be there, but once I leave work I usually don't come on here over the weekend but I will try and make an exception for such a lovely occasion!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well thanks to sam just fiigured out how to check my cervix:haha: and ff has given me 24 pg points at only 5dpo so


----------



## hedgewitch

well girls just to update, at around 12.30am the witch flew in, sorry if TMI but i had some really bad cramps during the evening and then a really bad one, went to the loo and there she was bold as brass, cheeky cow!! very heavy and clotty, so currently curled up with hot water bottle watching i'm a celebrity and feeling sorry for myself as i'm in pain lol.
so i made it to 14dpo and today is cd1 in my book clomid tomorrow!!
xxx


----------



## camocutie2006

sorry to hear that! i wish i knew if this spottin was af or not! ugh. :hugs: hun!


----------



## hedgewitch

where is everyone today?xxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Hedgewitch i'm so sorry she got you, i told her when she came here to stay away from you :hugs: x

i've got horrible cramps today, i hate periods, as if its not bad enough that the witch arrived and i'm not pregnant i have to put up with pain as well, talk about kicking someone when they are down :cry:. I'm also very tired, didn't sleep too well last night i could do with going back to bed but i'm off to see my friend in a bit cause she's having man trouble so i can't really stand her up. We also have another friend coming for tea and i've invited my nephew to keep my youngest company so that should be fun.
I had a chat with hubby last night and we've decided we can't keep putting our lives and the kids lives on hold whilst ttc, Allan is due some money when he leaves the RAF so we are going to book a holiday abroad for next June, we've only ever taken the kids abroad once before and this maybe the only time we can afford to do it again. I don't want to go abroad too early in a pregnancy and i can't go too late either so i've decided the best time would be between 16 and 25 weeks, so i've worked out i've only 3 more cycles to actively ttc and then we will take a break till after the holiday. I want the kids to enjoy their childhood and don't want to keep putting things on hold just in case i get pregnant, i might never get pregnant. So thats my plan, hubby is at endocriniologist 2moro so he's going to ask him whether there could be a problem with him, it was his endocriniologist that said some of his hormones were low and i'm going to go see my gp to see if they will do the blood test to check i'm ovulatng (i have had some probs in the past). I'm also going to work very hard at losing some weight.
Right i better get to my friend's, have a good day everyone and i'll be back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## moggymay

Sam - I did it, my first thread. You inspired me! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohhh ff has just given me 42 pg points but i dont temp so prob not accurate


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well girls just to update, at around 12.30am the witch flew in, sorry if TMI but i had some really bad cramps during the evening and then a really bad one, went to the loo and there she was bold as brass, cheeky cow!! very heavy and clotty, so currently curled up with hot water bottle watching i'm a celebrity and feeling sorry for myself as i'm in pain lol.
> so i made it to 14dpo and today is cd1 in my book clomid tomorrow!!
> xxx

:hugs: you WILL get your sticky bean hun and then we can say hah in ur face doctors:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam - I did it, my first thread. You inspired me! x

love it hun i just posted,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> Hedgewitch i'm so sorry she got you, i told her when she came here to stay away from you :hugs: x
> 
> i've got horrible cramps today, i hate periods, as if its not bad enough that the witch arrived and i'm not pregnant i have to put up with pain as well, talk about kicking someone when they are down :cry:. I'm also very tired, didn't sleep too well last night i could do with going back to bed but i'm off to see my friend in a bit cause she's having man trouble so i can't really stand her up. We also have another friend coming for tea and i've invited my nephew to keep my youngest company so that should be fun.
> I had a chat with hubby last night and we've decided we can't keep putting our lives and the kids lives on hold whilst ttc, Allan is due some money when he leaves the RAF so we are going to book a holiday abroad for next June, we've only ever taken the kids abroad once before and this maybe the only time we can afford to do it again. I don't want to go abroad too early in a pregnancy and i can't go too late either so i've decided the best time would be between 16 and 25 weeks, so i've worked out i've only 3 more cycles to actively ttc and then we will take a break till after the holiday. I want the kids to enjoy their childhood and don't want to keep putting things on hold just in case i get pregnant, i might never get pregnant. So thats my plan, hubby is at endocriniologist 2moro so he's going to ask him whether there could be a problem with him, it was his endocriniologist that said some of his hormones were low and i'm going to go see my gp to see if they will do the blood test to check i'm ovulatng (i have had some probs in the past). I'm also going to work very hard at losing some weight.
> Right i better get to my friend's, have a good day everyone and i'll be back later x

hey hun, 
i like the plan! a holiday will do you the world of good, if we could afford one we would be off lol, so yeah they say a rest is as good as a cure so it might just be what you need, hopefully you will have a sticky bean tagging along!xxxx



lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well girls just to update, at around 12.30am the witch flew in, sorry if TMI but i had some really bad cramps during the evening and then a really bad one, went to the loo and there she was bold as brass, cheeky cow!! very heavy and clotty, so currently curled up with hot water bottle watching i'm a celebrity and feeling sorry for myself as i'm in pain lol.
> so i made it to 14dpo and today is cd1 in my book clomid tomorrow!!
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: you WILL get your sticky bean hun and then we can say hah in ur face doctors:thumbup:Click to expand...

morning Lindsey, how are you today? yes i will one day be able to go in their offices and give them the birdie lol,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> How are you all today?
> Hedgewitch i'm so sorry she got you, i told her when she came here to stay away from you :hugs: x
> 
> i've got horrible cramps today, i hate periods, as if its not bad enough that the witch arrived and i'm not pregnant i have to put up with pain as well, talk about kicking someone when they are down :cry:. I'm also very tired, didn't sleep too well last night i could do with going back to bed but i'm off to see my friend in a bit cause she's having man trouble so i can't really stand her up. We also have another friend coming for tea and i've invited my nephew to keep my youngest company so that should be fun.
> I had a chat with hubby last night and we've decided we can't keep putting our lives and the kids lives on hold whilst ttc, Allan is due some money when he leaves the RAF so we are going to book a holiday abroad for next June, we've only ever taken the kids abroad once before and this maybe the only time we can afford to do it again. I don't want to go abroad too early in a pregnancy and i can't go too late either so i've decided the best time would be between 16 and 25 weeks, so i've worked out i've only 3 more cycles to actively ttc and then we will take a break till after the holiday. I want the kids to enjoy their childhood and don't want to keep putting things on hold just in case i get pregnant, i might never get pregnant. So thats my plan, hubby is at endocriniologist 2moro so he's going to ask him whether there could be a problem with him, it was his endocriniologist that said some of his hormones were low and i'm going to go see my gp to see if they will do the blood test to check i'm ovulatng (i have had some probs in the past). I'm also going to work very hard at losing some weight.
> Right i better get to my friend's, have a good day everyone and i'll be back later x
> 
> hey hun,
> i like the plan! a holiday will do you the world of good, if we could afford one we would be off lol, so yeah they say a rest is as good as a cure so it might just be what you need, hopefully you will have a sticky bean tagging along!xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> well girls just to update, at around 12.30am the witch flew in, sorry if TMI but i had some really bad cramps during the evening and then a really bad one, went to the loo and there she was bold as brass, cheeky cow!! very heavy and clotty, so currently curled up with hot water bottle watching i'm a celebrity and feeling sorry for myself as i'm in pain lol.
> so i made it to 14dpo and today is cd1 in my book clomid tomorrow!!
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you WILL get your sticky bean hun and then we can say hah in ur face doctors:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> morning Lindsey, how are you today? yes i will one day be able to go in their offices and give them the birdie lol,xxxClick to expand...

im ok feeling a likkle sicky this morn even tho ive had breakfast lol i hate the way stres effects me


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im ok feeling a likkle sicky this morn even tho ive had breakfast lol i hate the way stres effects me

looking good,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Sam sorry the witch got you. She is so evil!!
> 
> Still no sign of ov for me. Hoping next 2 days will start to see something.
> 
> Had bad news this morning. A family friend passed away last night so I am still in a state of shock at the moment.
> 
> Have a good day all. x x

so sorry to hear that hun:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!1 how is every one?

sorry to hear all the bad news tho!

the sun us out here and its dry so I am feeling very possitive. but not about being pregnant. I just dont feel it.


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam so sorry that nasty bitch doesn't know she is no longer welcome for at least 9months! :hugs: Hope you get feeling better!

Doodar so sorry about your friend. I hope this passes as easy as possible.

Lindseyanne hope feeling sickly is a good sign!

Littleaurora great that your feeling positive!

Berniep oh a holiday sounds lovely were abroad will you go?

afm just keeping my DH busy in the bedroom iykwim :blush: I haven't O'd yet but anticipate it happening in the next day or so. Dh is more than a willing participant. LOL

Hope everybody else is good! Will check back later!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Csunshine, we are planning on going back to Menorca we went last year which was the first and only time we've been abroad since having the kids, we all loved it so have decided we will go back there x
Sam, we wouldn't be able to afford a hol if it wasn't for hubby's money been due, it'll prob be last holiday abroad for a good few years lol so i better make the most of it x
Doodar, i'm so sorry about your friend :hugs: x
Lindseyanne, good luck the signs are looking great x
Little Aurora, thats great about thinking positive, i hope ur wrong about not feeling pregnant and the witch stays away x
How is everyone else today? x
Well i still feel rough, we have a houseful of kids and i just want to go to bed :sleep:, i don't feel very well, i feel dizzy and done in, i can't wait for all the kids to go so i can go lay down, only 2 and a half hours to go :dohh:. I found out today i'm in the high priority category for the swine flu jab and so is hubby (we are a healthy pair lol) so we've been asked to go for it on Tuesday evening, i feel guilty that i'll be having it before my kids, but on a plus note i'll have it about a week before i ovulate so hopefully it won't interfere with my little eggy or hubby's sperm coming to think of it.
Well i better go make tea for the kids, will pop back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna go for a nap so blomin tired fell asleep twice today already grr


----------



## LittleAurora

I am tired as well my eyes are sore so I think that its an early night for me.

I keep getting these really horrible stabbing pains in my uterus. they come randomly and only for a few seconds its wierd and uncomfortable. any one else had this? ...oh and earlier i has some pain in my vagina. but it didnt last long either....strange!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I am tired as well my eyes are sore so I think that its an early night for me.
> 
> I keep getting these really horrible stabbing pains in my uterus. they come randomly and only for a few seconds its wierd and uncomfortable. any one else had this? ...oh and earlier i has some pain in my vagina. but it didnt last long either....strange!!

i just woke up think had aout 45 min sleep and stuffed my face the min i woke with crisps lol


----------



## LittleAurora

mmm....i love pickled onion crisps!! lol


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Right i'm going to sound like i can't make up my mind at the moment but after thinking about this loads today i have now decided i don't want to fly when pregnant but i don't want hubby and kids to miss out on a holiday abroad just cause i'm pregnant, so i have compromised with myself, we are going to book a holiday as soon as hubby's money comes thru for March or April to Tenerife, where it should be warm at that time of year, i am going to stop ttc until we go on holiday, the break from ttc gives me chance to lose some weight and have a break from all the stress that comes with ttc (we've been trying nearly a year now). The holiday will do us the world of good after a very difficult couple of years. I'm only looking at 4-5 months before i'm ttc again i waited over a year before starting ttc this year because of circumstances so i'm sure i can wait another 4-5 months. I'm still going to come and chat to you lovely ladies if thats ok? i'd miss you all too much x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> mmm....i love pickled onion crisps!! lol

lol i just polished off a big plate of chips chiken and peas and a whole chocolate triffle :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

we had fish pie and roasties...all home made was so nice i am stuffed but all i can think of is eating somethin sweet lol!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha:im still really hungry very inuusal for me i usualy leave half my dinner


LittleAurora said:


> we had fish pie and roasties...all home made was so nice i am stuffed but all i can think of is eating somethin sweet lol!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

When
you have to visit a public toilet, you usually find a
line of women, so you smile politely and take your
place.



Once
it's your turn, you check for feet under
the cubicle doors.


Every
cubicle is occupied.


Finally,
a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the
woman leaving the cubicle.


You
get in to find the door won't
latch.


It
doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are
about to wet your pants!


The
dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by
someone's Mum, no doubt) is handy, but
empty.


You
would hang your bag on the door hook, if there was
one, so you carefully, but quickly drape it
around your neck, (Mum would turn over in her grave if
you put it on the FLOOR!)
down with your pants and assume ' The
Stance.


In
this position, your aging, toneless, thigh muscles
begin to shake. You'd love to sit down,
but having not taken time to wipe the seat or to
lay toilet paper on it, you hold 'The
Stance.'


To
take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach
for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper
dispenser.


In
your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying,
'Dear, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would
have KNOWN there
was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake
more.


You
remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on
yesterday - the one that's still in your bag (the bag
around your neck, that now you have to hold up trying
not to strangle yourself at the same
time).


That
would have to do, so you crumple it in the puffiest
way possible. It's still smaller than your
thumbnail.


Someone
pushes your door open because the latch doesn't
work.


The
door hits your bag, which is hanging around your neck
in front of your chest and you and your bag topple
backward against the tank of the
toilet.


'Occupied!'
you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your
precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the
floor, while losing your footing altogether and
sliding down directly onto the TOILET
SEAT.


It
is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well
that it's too late.


Your
bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable
germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU
never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any,
even if you had taken time to
try.


You
know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she
knew, because you're certain her bare bottom never
touched a public toilet seat because, frankly,
dear,


'You
just don't KNOW what
kind of diseases you could get.


By
this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the
toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a
stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of
the bowl and spraying a fine mist of water that
covers your bum and runs down your legs and into your
shoes.


The
flush somehow sucks everything down with such force
and you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for
fear of being dragged in too.


At
this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing
water and the wet toilet seat. You're
exhausted..


You
try to wipe with a sweet wrapper you found in your
pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the
sinks.


You
can't figure out how to operate the taps with the
automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit
and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women
still waiting


You
are no longer able to smile politely to
them..


A
kind soul at the very end of the line points out a
piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where
was that when you NEEDEDit?)


You
yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's
hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need
this.


As
you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since
entered, used and left the men's
toilet.


Annoyed,
he asks, 'What took you so long and why is your bag
hanging around your neck?


This
is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with any
public rest rooms/toilets (rest??? you've GOT to be
kidding!!).


It
finally explains to the men what really does take us
so long. It also answers that other commonly asked
question about why women go to the toilets in
pairs.


It's
so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your bag
and hand you Kleenex under the
door.


----------



## Csunshine013

Love that Lindseyanne! Oh so true been there done that!

Berniep hope you have a nice relaxing break. Are you going back on the pill while your taking your time off before holiday?

AFM just heard from the Dr's nurse and he has given me the go ahead to start taking a baby aspirin every day to see if that helps with possible implatation issues. WOOO HOOO something to look forward to!


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls how are you all doing today? 

Vicky, sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you, hope you are ok today,xxx
Bernie yeah same situation here but am praying for a miracle, matt got an interview today and tomorrow, for the same job but a two part interview so really hoping he gets it as we are totally on our arses. hoping it all goew well for you in the future,xxx
Lindsey, hope you are feeling ok today, awaiting the FF update lol,xxx
Rebecca, hey hun how are you, sorry i didn't reply yet lol but i will,xxx
Vickie, how are you and Glen doing? well i hope, hugs,xxx
Jo hi sweet, hope your ok,xxx
hi to Jacqui, Patty and everyone else, hope you're good too and hope your little girl feeling better Jacqui,xxx

i'm ok just having another lazy day whilst the witch is visiting. going to take my clomid tonight before bed as i heard it helps with the side affects. so we shall see how that goes, been doing lots of research into vitamins for my hair loss, docs aren't gonna do much so i'm going to see if i can.
been doing alot of thinking the last few days and have reached some conclusions and have a renewed fighting spirit lol.
Matt got the first of two part interview today, next one tomorrow, just truly hoping he gets this job, we need to turn the page so to speak and what better way than with a new job for matt and then everything else will follow hopefully,
well i am going to get a coffee and see matt off, pray for him girls please,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all today not long up again lol got to gut out my room today and TRY keep it titdy for the wedding as photographer wants pics of me getting ready i hate housework. no more symptoms for me today just still sore boobies, feel sick, cramping, and so tired n hungry


----------



## ThatGirl

im here still waiting to ovulate hoping oh wont be home to late so we can do our part of spell, i also still got my rose quartz under my pillow can anyone recommend anything else to increase our chances


----------



## frogger3240

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c185/vkspencer/happythanksgiving7co.gif
https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa30/omgbunsrus/HappyThanksgiving.gif
HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES!!!!

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been around I'm just been sooo down with alot of stuff but I'm trying to do better day by day its just the way I deal with stuff I keep to myself and deal with it...

So how are you all doing?....hope you all are having a wonderful thanksgiving day...what all have you done today?...have any of you put your christmas tree up yet?...we are going to be putting ours up either today or tomorrow...I have to work tomorrow yuck!!!:growlmad:but hopefully I will be getting off early...((I hope)):winkwink: I have a turkey in the oven right now me and Tim are making Thanksgiving dinner for just us today....well I'm going to go and get more stuff done...

Sam hun I'm sorry I haven't been around hun its just me dealing with stuff....I'm soooo sorry that the witch found you also hun but I'm so glad that you have the clomid to start now....I'm taking soy 160mgs this cycle so I'm hoping for a strong and healthy egg....sending you all lots of hugs ladies:hugs::hugs: 

I will be back online later today to see how your all doing...sending you all lots of babydust your way ladies....
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moggymay

Hey Frogger, quick question, you taking 160mg soy, how much is too much? Im doing 100mg this cycle but wondering for next time...


----------



## frogger3240

moggymay said:


> Hey Frogger, quick question, you taking 160mg soy, how much is too much? Im doing 100mg this cycle but wondering for next time...

Hi,

I'm taking 160 mgs of soy cd 3-7 and they say that taking 200 mgs a day could be to much but I have read where some ladies have taken 200 mgs or even up to as high as 300 mgs of soy for 5 days and they have gotten pregnant I guess really it depends on the person and how well they tolerate it....what cycle days are you doing the 100mgs of soy on? wishing you lots of luck hun...I am charting now so I will be able to see how it goes this cycle....are you charting to?


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Hey Frogger, quick question, you taking 160mg soy, how much is too much? Im doing 100mg this cycle but wondering for next time...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm taking 160 mgs of soy cd 3-7 and they say that taking 200 mgs a day could be to much but I have read where some ladies have taken 200 mgs or even up to as high as 300 mgs of soy for 5 days and they have gotten pregnant I guess really it depends on the person and how well they tolerate it....what cycle days are you doing the 100mgs of soy on? wishing you lots of luck hun...I am charting now so I will be able to see how it goes this cycle....are you charting to?Click to expand...

Hi Patty HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HUGS...

just to pick your brain i took soy for the first time this cycle 3 tablets =120g,

so how many cycles is one really allowed to take soy 
thanks...

mmmmmmmmmmmm i can smell that turkey here he hee :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

frogger3240 said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Hey Frogger, quick question, you taking 160mg soy, how much is too much? Im doing 100mg this cycle but wondering for next time...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm taking 160 mgs of soy cd 3-7 and they say that taking 200 mgs a day could be to much but I have read where some ladies have taken 200 mgs or even up to as high as 300 mgs of soy for 5 days and they have gotten pregnant I guess really it depends on the person and how well they tolerate it....what cycle days are you doing the 100mgs of soy on? wishing you lots of luck hun...I am charting now so I will be able to see how it goes this cycle....are you charting to?Click to expand...

I did soy 100mg CD3-7 but dont chart - yet! It made my CBFM peak a day later than usual. Planning to start temping this next cycle but trying to find a thermometer! Everywhere they seem only to do 1dp and apparently I need one that does 2dp? Good luck with your soy, have PM'd Meg the soy guru to get her thoughts on dosage too x


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?



Csunshine013 said:


> Love that Lindseyanne! Oh so true been there done that!
> 
> Berniep hope you have a nice relaxing break. Are you going back on the pill while your taking your time off before holiday?
> 
> AFM just heard from the Dr's nurse and he has given me the go ahead to start taking a baby aspirin every day to see if that helps with possible implatation issues. WOOO HOOO something to look forward to!

No i'm not going back on the pill, it stopped my periods for 6 months last year and i don't want that to happen again, i want to be as fertile as poss come March/April. How are you today? x



hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls how are you all doing today?
> 
> Vicky, sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you, hope you are ok today,xxx
> Bernie yeah same situation here but am praying for a miracle, matt got an interview today and tomorrow, for the same job but a two part interview so really hoping he gets it as we are totally on our arses. hoping it all goew well for you in the future,xxx
> Lindsey, hope you are feeling ok today, awaiting the FF update lol,xxx
> Rebecca, hey hun how are you, sorry i didn't reply yet lol but i will,xxx
> Vickie, how are you and Glen doing? well i hope, hugs,xxx
> Jo hi sweet, hope your ok,xxx
> hi to Jacqui, Patty and everyone else, hope you're good too and hope your little girl feeling better Jacqui,xxx
> 
> i'm ok just having another lazy day whilst the witch is visiting. going to take my clomid tonight before bed as i heard it helps with the side affects. so we shall see how that goes, been doing lots of research into vitamins for my hair loss, docs aren't gonna do much so i'm going to see if i can.
> been doing alot of thinking the last few days and have reached some conclusions and have a renewed fighting spirit lol.
> Matt got the first of two part interview today, next one tomorrow, just truly hoping he gets this job, we need to turn the page so to speak and what better way than with a new job for matt and then everything else will follow hopefully,
> well i am going to get a coffee and see matt off, pray for him girls please,xxx

Hi,
i hope his interview went well, have you heard from him? i'm still going to stick around and chat to you lot, i'm just not going to ttc for a bit x




lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are we all today not long up again lol got to gut out my room today and TRY keep it titdy for the wedding as photographer wants pics of me getting ready i hate housework. no more symptoms for me today just still sore boobies, feel sick, cramping, and so tired n hungry

Good luck, hope your symptoms stick around x



frogger3240 said:


> https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c185/vkspencer/happythanksgiving7co.gif
> https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa30/omgbunsrus/HappyThanksgiving.gif
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES!!!!
> 
> Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been around I'm just been sooo down with alot of stuff but I'm trying to do better day by day its just the way I deal with stuff I keep to myself and deal with it...
> 
> So how are you all doing?....hope you all are having a wonderful thanksgiving day...what all have you done today?...have any of you put your christmas tree up yet?...we are going to be putting ours up either today or tomorrow...I have to work tomorrow yuck!!!:growlmad:but hopefully I will be getting off early...((I hope)):winkwink: I have a turkey in the oven right now me and Tim are making Thanksgiving dinner for just us today....well I'm going to go and get more stuff done...
> 
> Sam hun I'm sorry I haven't been around hun its just me dealing with stuff....I'm soooo sorry that the witch found you also hun but I'm so glad that you have the clomid to start now....I'm taking soy 160mgs this cycle so I'm hoping for a strong and healthy egg....sending you all lots of hugs ladies:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will be back online later today to see how your all doing...sending you all lots of babydust your way ladies....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Happy thanksgiving x


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!!

I have one sore boob! lol! its rediculous lol!! dont think i am preggers so i am putting it down to sleeping funny?! lol!!

whats every one up to tonight?


----------



## Berniep

Well i'm watching tv and having a early night i'm shattered x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

`hi ladies just got in been out babysitting all eveniing kids would NOT go to sleep but littlest took a fancy to ben lol made him want kids even more. was playing eye toy with the 6 yr ld and my god were my boobs sore when running lol


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all tonight, 
well i am about to take my clomid......drum roll......places in mouth, takes glass of water and.......swallows!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_20.gifHMMMMMMM thats a bit of an anti-climax lol,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sweeties, 

im sorry ive been awol

i promise i'll be about more soon ......

ttc = day 35 , no witch , 18dpo ........ testing in the am xxxxxx
hugs xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anybody around? i cant sleep just wokeup to sucha sicky feeling feels like acid in my chest . and i think ive pulled something in my right arm really hurts feels burny/achey in the muscle.:nope: oooh and my bobbies are seroulsy achey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Hey sweeties,
> 
> im sorry ive been awol
> 
> i promise i'll be about more soon ......
> 
> ttc = day 35 , no witch , 18dpo ........ testing in the am xxxxxx
> hugs xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

no witch .... :bfn: on 19dpo!!!

gah ffs and meh! of to drs for folow up on my bloods taken wed,


----------



## LittleAurora

f**k....Im out :(


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry to Rebecca and Jo, we shall have to try again next month gals,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls,
hope everyone is well today, for me i am totally knackered, had a bad headache last night till about 4am so just missed you lindsey, been having the odd one here and there but this one just lingered. so woke up like a bear with a sore head and sorted the kids out and got them off to school, matt still in bed and i have woken him twice so am getting irate about that, i would love a lie in but i never get one https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gifbloody men!!
apart from that not much else happening,xxxx


----------



## moggymay

is the headache the clomid do you think Sam?


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> is the headache the clomid do you think Sam?

wouldn't it be too early for clomid to have caused it? i took the clomid and started with the headache about an hour later,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh morning ladies . sam hope ur head is better, and sorry and:hugs: to all those witchy got. as for me sooooooo tired decided to humour myself last night while i was awak and poas and bfn lol so either i tested too early what prob is the case or my body is playing evil tricks on me what is prob also the case:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got a question. do you always get evap lines on pg test after the timeframe is up? ive never once got one


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cramping has started grrr me thinks af is gonna come early


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey darl, ive only ever gotten an evap once, every other time no change,

dr sent me on to the womens unit at hos this morning where ive had more bloods taken for some hcg levels, and had an internal which was not pleasant in the slightest, and have a scan booked for 4.30 today


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hey darl, ive only ever gotten an evap once, every other time no change,
> 
> dr sent me on to the womens unit at hos this morning where ive had more bloods taken for some hcg levels, and had an internal which was not pleasant in the slightest, and have a scan booked for 4.30 today

hoping everything goes ok Jo, hugs,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

kinda feel like having internal spoiled what was special tween hubby and me, he was the only one to have seen there n been there :?? stupid sentiment but its how i feel,

still no sign of the witch .....


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> kinda feel like having internal spoiled what was special tween hubby and me, he was the only one to have seen there n been there :?? stupid sentiment but its how i feel,
> 
> still no sign of the witch .....

i know exactly how you feel hun, but it is medical and so doesn't count at all, wait till you give birth and you shmoo is hanging out everywhere lmao!!xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i know logically once im pg and it sticks that all ideas of dignity will pass i duno, probs cos the gyno was a guy lol


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i know logically once im pg and it sticks that all ideas of dignity will pass i duno, probs cos the gyno was a guy lol

yeah it will be, parts of our bodies are for out hubbys/partners only and i know that when i have had a guy gynae i have felt weird too, i have to have smear done every 3 months due to my cancerous cells and it makes me feel uncomfy when i have a bloke, you would think i'd be used to it now lol. go take a warm bath, you will feel better,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all my blessed ladies hope your last couple of days have been nice.

So sorry that af got you little arora!

Lindseyanne glad you had a nice time babysitting!

Missy hope the scan gives you some answers! My Gyno is a man but he is getting old and not as attractive as when I first started going there :dohh: thank god! 

Sam hope the headache feels better! I hate them, I usually get one or two a month that are pretty bad that I have to go to bed with.

to all the others I missed hope your all doing well!

afm well had a lovely Thanksgiving here in the states. DH deep fried the turkey and I made the rest of the dinner and snacks and OMG did I get full! We started grazing about noon and ate dinner at 4pm and then DH fell asleep straight away and left all the dishes for me :growlmad: he will do them all weekend for that one! :thumbup: 

I haven't seen any sign of O yet so will keep bd'n until I get O confirmed!


----------



## LittleAurora

Im annoyed AF came early GRRR

I knew i was not preggers but am still very disapointed :(


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry af showed early. How early did it show?


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam sorry your not well, are you any better today? hope so x
MissyMojo hope the scan went well and you've got some answers x
Little Aurora, sorry witch got you x
Lindseyanne, you def tested too early, just ignore your bfn and act as though you never tested, good luck i hope you get your bfp when you test again x
Csunshine, how are you? busy BDing? x
Frogger, Doodar and Snowdrops, how are you? c
Hope i didn't miss anyone, if i did sorry x

Nothing to report here, waiting for witch to leave cause she is been nasty to me this month and counting down the days till i can start ttc again lol in fact i might get a countdown ticker lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel awful today just been sick 3 times walking home from the city just talking to ben and all of a sudden it came up. got home ran to the loo puked again lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam sorry your not well, are you any better today? hope so x
> MissyMojo hope the scan went well and you've got some answers x
> Little Aurora, sorry witch got you x
> Lindseyanne, you def tested too early, just ignore your bfn and act as though you never tested, good luck i hope you get your bfp when you test again x
> Csunshine, how are you? busy BDing? x
> Frogger, Doodar and Snowdrops, how are you? c
> Hope i didn't miss anyone, if i did sorry x
> 
> Nothing to report here, waiting for witch to leave cause she is been nasty to me this month and counting down the days till i can start ttc again lol in fact i might get a countdown ticker lol x

I am great still waiting to O..... DH decided he was very neglected (not) made me dtd 3 times Wednesday :blush: I wish I would have O then cause there would have been enough :spermy: for the taking :dohh:

had a great Thanksgiving but defo need a few more days off soon! Thank god today is Friday!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

eyowchyyyy sore nips


----------



## LittleAurora

only 2days early! oh well onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam sorry your not well, are you any better today? hope so x
> MissyMojo hope the scan went well and you've got some answers x
> Little Aurora, sorry witch got you x
> Lindseyanne, you def tested too early, just ignore your bfn and act as though you never tested, good luck i hope you get your bfp when you test again x
> Csunshine, how are you? busy BDing? x
> Frogger, Doodar and Snowdrops, how are you? c
> Hope i didn't miss anyone, if i did sorry x
> 
> Nothing to report here, waiting for witch to leave cause she is been nasty to me this month and counting down the days till i can start ttc again lol in fact i might get a countdown ticker lol x
> 
> I am great still waiting to O..... DH decided he was very neglected (not) made me dtd 3 times Wednesday :blush: I wish I would have O then cause there would have been enough :spermy: for the taking :dohh:
> 
> had a great Thanksgiving but defo need a few more days off soon! Thank god today is Friday!Click to expand...

Wow 3 times in one day, i don't think i've done it that many times in one day since before we had kids lol
So do you only get one day off for thanksgiving? is it the same date every year? sorry for all the questions but we don't have it here x


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> eyowchyyyy sore nips

Ooh been sick and sore nips, great signs, good luck x

ps sorry you feel rough though i hope it is for a very good reason x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> eyowchyyyy sore nips
> 
> Ooh been sick and sore nips, great signs, good luck x
> 
> ps sorry you feel rough though i hope it is for a very good reason xClick to expand...

hope so lol bens just been taking pics of my oobs to ptorve to me they have goten bigger lol


----------



## Berniep

lindseyanne said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> eyowchyyyy sore nips
> 
> Ooh been sick and sore nips, great signs, good luck x
> 
> ps sorry you feel rough though i hope it is for a very good reason xClick to expand...
> 
> hope so lol bens just been taking pics of my oobs to ptorve to me they have goten bigger lolClick to expand...

are you sure it was just to sure you they've got bigger :winkwink::winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> eyowchyyyy sore nips
> 
> Ooh been sick and sore nips, great signs, good luck x
> 
> ps sorry you feel rough though i hope it is for a very good reason xClick to expand...
> 
> hope so lol bens just been taking pics of my oobs to ptorve to me they have goten bigger lolClick to expand...
> 
> are you sure it was just to sure you they've got bigger :winkwink::winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: he came said was to show me how dark and swolen the have become and how veiny they are lmao


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Girls

HCG bloods = :bfn: :cry: :hissy: 

scan revealed large haemoraggic (sp?) cyst on right ovary :(


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> Heya Girls
> 
> HCG bloods = :bfn: :cry: :hissy:
> 
> scan revealed large haemoraggic (sp?) cyst on right ovary :(

Hi,
sorry your blood were a bfn too and sorry about your cyst x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Heya Girls
> 
> HCG bloods = :bfn: :cry: :hissy:
> 
> scan revealed large haemoraggic (sp?) cyst on right ovary :(

on im sorry hunni:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

drs @ hos said we are still ok to ttc, i have an awol :witch: and sex hurts ...... gr8


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no bad news!!! whats the plan of action re cyst?


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam sorry your not well, are you any better today? hope so x
> MissyMojo hope the scan went well and you've got some answers x
> Little Aurora, sorry witch got you x
> Lindseyanne, you def tested too early, just ignore your bfn and act as though you never tested, good luck i hope you get your bfp when you test again x
> Csunshine, how are you? busy BDing? x
> Frogger, Doodar and Snowdrops, how are you? c
> Hope i didn't miss anyone, if i did sorry x
> 
> Nothing to report here, waiting for witch to leave cause she is been nasty to me this month and counting down the days till i can start ttc again lol in fact i might get a countdown ticker lol x
> 
> I am great still waiting to O..... DH decided he was very neglected (not) made me dtd 3 times Wednesday :blush: I wish I would have O then cause there would have been enough :spermy: for the taking :dohh:
> 
> had a great Thanksgiving but defo need a few more days off soon! Thank god today is Friday!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow 3 times in one day, i don't think i've done it that many times in one day since before we had kids lol
> So do you only get one day off for thanksgiving? is it the same date every year? sorry for all the questions but we don't have it here xClick to expand...

It's been quite a while since we did it more than once in a day too. I don't know what go into him but it was nice but towards the end of the third time I was pretty much ready for it to be finished. :dohh:

Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thursday of November here in the US. I usually take my vacation from Wednesday to Sunday but not this year as I am saving it up to go back home for my neices graduation from High School in May. I'm taking a week off then! Don't worry about the questions I don't mind



Little aurora that's right onwards and upwards! Hope this is the last time af shows!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

MissyMojo said:


> Heya Girls
> 
> HCG bloods = :bfn: :cry: :hissy:
> 
> scan revealed large haemoraggic (sp?) cyst on right ovary :(

So sorry your test wasn't positive! :hugs: The bright spot is cysts can be taken care of! Did they say if you could take anything to bring your af on?


----------



## MissyMojo

they didnt really
they said it could just go away by itself or i can have it removed - im doing a little of both. wating til the new year.. gonna ask for another scan and see if its grown shrunk whatever, and if the pain level is still the same opting for removal,

they didnt mention anythin i can do for the af!, i woulda thought being prodded and poked and jabbed at today would have surred it on .. but nada!

:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

MissyMojo said:


> they didnt really
> they said it could just go away by itself or i can have it removed - im doing a little of both. wating til the new year.. gonna ask for another scan and see if its grown shrunk whatever, and if the pain level is still the same opting for removal,
> 
> they didnt mention anythin i can do for the af!, i woulda thought being prodded and poked and jabbed at today would have surred it on .. but nada!
> 
> :cry:

Sometimes cysts can cause a huge amount of pain. Hope this gets better and either bursts or goes away soon! Did they say anything about PCOS?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls how are we all, 
Jo i have had cysts removed a few times, least you know whats going on,xxx
Vicky, not sure if soy would alter temp or not but just keep an eye on it over the next few days your themal shift may me only minimal,xxx
Vickie, well i see it wasn't only the turkey that got stuffed this thanksgiving lol, bet you slept well that night, can't remember the last time we had a sh*gfest lol, i'm too old for it now,xxx
Rebecca, hope you're ok today hun, try to keep your faith,xx
Lindsey, if your boobs keep growing will you fit in your dress hun? need to keep an eye on that lol,xxx
Bernie, feeling a bit better thanks hun, headache still there though, how are you hun?xxx
Hi to everyone else and Jacqui and Patty,xxx

quiet night here, kids in bed, dogs are snoring, matt is reading a map???wtf?? and i'm watching tv. 
my fifteen year old daughter said the most loveliest thing to me. we were talking about my cardio vascular disease and my MS and every other disease lol and about how things would be in the future with regards to TTC and she said, "mum if you haven't had a baby by the time you start to go mental i will have one for you to look after so you get to spoil one before you lose your marbles"lol
charming, her sentiment is true though, she would do too lol. she gave me the biggest hug before bed, she has grown up so much over the last year, its amazing that my daughter is not a child anymore she is a young woman, weird lol
xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww sam your daughter sounds so sweet. Dr's didn't discus pcos as there's only the 1 cyst. I'm crossing fingers and toes it goes away on its own.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls how are we all,
> Jo i have had cysts removed a few times, least you know whats going on,xxx
> Vicky, not sure if soy would alter temp or not but just keep an eye on it over the next few days your themal shift may me only minimal,xxx
> Vickie, well i see it wasn't only the turkey that got stuffed this thanksgiving lol, bet you slept well that night, can't remember the last time we had a sh*gfest lol, i'm too old for it now,xxx
> Rebecca, hope you're ok today hun, try to keep your faith,xx
> Lindsey, if your boobs keep growing will you fit in your dress hun? need to keep an eye on that lol,xxx
> Bernie, feeling a bit better thanks hun, headache still there though, how are you hun?xxx
> Hi to everyone else and Jacqui and Patty,xxx
> 
> quiet night here, kids in bed, dogs are snoring, matt is reading a map???wtf?? and i'm watching tv.
> my fifteen year old daughter said the most loveliest thing to me. we were talking about my cardio vascular disease and my MS and every other disease lol and about how things would be in the future with regards to TTC and she said, "mum if you haven't had a baby by the time you start to go mental i will have one for you to look after so you get to spoil one before you lose your marbles"lol
> charming, her sentiment is true though, she would do too lol. she gave me the biggest hug before bed, she has grown up so much over the last year, its amazing that my daughter is not a child anymore she is a young woman, weird lol
> xxxx

lol sam i really wouldnt give a munkeys if it didnt fit on my boobs if i was to get my bfp id be on cloud nine so would ben i thik he will be more upse then me if we dont . bless her they sound like such sweetys


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam your daughter sounds so grown up. Bless her. She obviously loves her mum very much.
> By the way Sam I am so glad you got your fighting spirit back hun. We missed ya and hopefully I will be joinin ya soon we can fight the witch together. Just feeling a bit down at the min, but I'll pick myself up and we'll fight her together.x x

we shall my dear, so sorry you're feeling like poo at the min, but in a few days you will better i promise, then we'll kick some ass!! if you want to chat give me a pm hun,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks sam I wont loose faith ever i am a glas 3/4 full kind a gal! lol

night x


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> thanks sam I wont loose faith ever i am a glas 3/4 full kind a gal! lol
> 
> night x

night night hun, Goddess Bless,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

You are so right about something other than the turkey being stuffed. :blush: I totally forgot to buy stuffing this year so I guess DH stuffed me instead. LMAO


Sam you daughter sound lovely! I also have one of those very caring DD's that say all the right things I cherish every minute I have because of her. 

I was wondering what it would take to get a tarot reading from you in the couple of days if you weren't busy? Let me know what you think and if it's not going to work either...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> You are so right about something other than the turkey being stuffed. :blush: I totally forgot to buy stuffing this year so I guess DH stuffed me instead. LMAO
> 
> 
> Sam you daughter sound lovely! I also have one of those very caring DD's that say all the right things I cherish every minute I have because of her.
> 
> I was wondering what it would take to get a tarot reading from you in the couple of days if you weren't busy? Let me know what you think and if it's not going to work either...

sure i can give you a tarot reading not a problem hun, give me a pm hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Vicky, lie in for me too yay!!!! ooo you just made my night!!,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

i have got a terrible headache again, and also cramps but no flow today only spotting?? really unusual for me as i am always heavy for at least 5 days and only cd3 today. is this the clomid do you think?xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How we all doin?
> 
> I'm a bit confused with where I am this cycle. Got what I would class as a positive opk yesterday. Never really get a dark dark line on them but they do get progressively darker so I class it as a positive. Anyway no peak on the monitor which is strange and my temps still low. So if temp is still low tomorrow then I don't think I ovulated this month. Had really bad ov pains yesterday though. Maybe the soy is playing tricks with me. Who knows. I know its driving me mad and I got a sore arm thats driving me mad too, haven't a clue what I have done to it. Just really really achey can hardly move it. Anyway enough of me rambling. How is everyone else.x x

Hi,

I was like that last month while taking the soy at 120mgs cd 3-7 and when I did the ovulation test strips they would never be dark and I didn't do the temp charting so I know I felt 2 times that I was ovulating well atleast I think I was on like cd 15 and then again on cd 21 so it might just make you ovulate later in your cycle...I know with this cycle I done 160mgs of soy cd 3-7 and today is cd 8 and I was having some bad pains on my right ovary just a little while ago and I took some Ibuprofin for it and now its gone...so I know its the soy working on my ovary to get the eggs ready...so this cycle I'm temp charting so we will see how it goes....wishing you the best of luck with ovulation this cycle dont' give up on the ovulating just yet it could happen later in your cycle sometimes I have read that soy can do that....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Heya Girls
> 
> HCG bloods = :bfn: :cry: :hissy:
> 
> scan revealed large haemoraggic (sp?) cyst on right ovary :(


I'm so sorry hun sending you lots of hugs your way....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls how are we all,
> Jo i have had cysts removed a few times, least you know whats going on,xxx
> Vicky, not sure if soy would alter temp or not but just keep an eye on it over the next few days your themal shift may me only minimal,xxx
> Vickie, well i see it wasn't only the turkey that got stuffed this thanksgiving lol, bet you slept well that night, can't remember the last time we had a sh*gfest lol, i'm too old for it now,xxx
> Rebecca, hope you're ok today hun, try to keep your faith,xx
> Lindsey, if your boobs keep growing will you fit in your dress hun? need to keep an eye on that lol,xxx
> Bernie, feeling a bit better thanks hun, headache still there though, how are you hun?xxx
> Hi to everyone else and Jacqui and Patty,xxx
> 
> quiet night here, kids in bed, dogs are snoring, matt is reading a map???wtf?? and i'm watching tv.
> my fifteen year old daughter said the most loveliest thing to me. we were talking about my cardio vascular disease and my MS and every other disease lol and about how things would be in the future with regards to TTC and she said, "mum if you haven't had a baby by the time you start to go mental i will have one for you to look after so you get to spoil one before you lose your marbles"lol
> charming, her sentiment is true though, she would do too lol. she gave me the biggest hug before bed, she has grown up so much over the last year, its amazing that my daughter is not a child anymore she is a young woman, weird lol
> xxxx

awww sam that was sweet of your daughter to say that....that is just tooooo sweet....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> i have got a terrible headache again, and also cramps but no flow today only spotting?? really unusual for me as i am always heavy for at least 5 days and only cd3 today. is this the clomid do you think?xxx

sam I'm hoping that our headache will go away hun and fast...I know since I have been taking the soy I have been having those bad headaches...so yes its coming from the clomid...:wacko: that is one bad side effect....:nope:I hate the headaches...yep the clomid can do your menstrual cycles like that so I'm hoping that the clomid is working extra hard to get a egg just right hun...sending you lots of babydust your way....:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we all today? 
me? well i'm not amused, i've got terrible cramps in my tum and the night sweats have gone into overdrive,. i went bed at just gone 1am and was still awake at 3am and up downstairs and doing my washing by 5.30am, driving me nuts then the old man lies there and i ask him if he's getting up(bearing in mind i have already been up sorting kids for the last 3 hours) and he says "my alarm hasn't gone off yet"!!! 
and he keeps saying i have a clo-mood on due to the clomid and finds himself highly amusing. see how fookin amusing it is when i smack him one!! so i told him watch himself and he says "well how are you gonna get preggers if i am dead?" i said "who said anything about killing you, i might just inflict pain on you" he said "ooooh kinky clo-mood"!!

fookin wind up merchant!! so i think its fair to say i am in a bad mood today and sick of being treated like some sort of donkey when i have sat here for 4 hours needing milk to have a brew and he has sat in bed knowing this!!

aaarrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!+%&*[email protected]*&@?* and my head is killing me!!
:happydance:feel better now thanks girls!,lol
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just tested again and:bfn: so not gonna put mysefl thru it anymore just gonna wait for withcy to fly in, i think im defo going crazy feel so dif this mth convinced myself even tho i said dont wanna get hopes up that we are preg this mth but doesnt look it


----------



## hedgewitch

oh lindsey, sorry hun, could still be way too early though,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> oh lindsey, sorry hun, could still be way too early though,xx

doubt it 9dpo af due in 5 days. just feel really deflated ben was urging me to test and then i did it and got :bfn:.as i said to u last night my ody must just be messed up and my mind playing tricks on me need to admit myself to the nut house :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> doubt it 9dpo af due in 5 days. just feel really deflated ben was urging me to test and then i did it and got :bfn:.as i said to u last night my ody must just be messed up and my mind playing tricks on me need to admit myself to the nut house :cry:

cool a holiday......can i come?..........pleaseeeeeeee i beg you,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no every one is feeling a bit down! I say we need a group hug!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> oh no every one is feeling a bit down! I say we need a group hug!

me toooo,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> :rofl: you crack me up.x

you know i just read this back and was laughing myself https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_20.gifxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Think I'm defo out this month. Temps still low this morning so think I can disregard the positive opk which I thought I got two days ago, obviously wasn't a positive. Monitor still showing high so don't know whats going on with that and like I say even if I did ov anytime after today then my LP would be too short. So think thats me done for this month :cry:.
> I am going to see my consultant in 2 weeks so I am going to mention it to him and I hope they will give me clomid.

buy lots of painkillers!!!! xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Painkillers??? Fill me in hun, fill me in.

for the headaches lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

GAH men!!!xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Has he been to get your milk yet?

yeah about half an hour ago and has come in sat down on the computer, i'm sulking lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Tell him to shift his butt or he is going to have a load crazed hormonal women on his case!!!!

lol my address is..........xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hello ladies, can I join you? I am 24 ttc #1 cycle 2 although have been ntnp for most of the year but secretly hoping lol. Im due to test on tues and im not really sure how I feel at the moment, been temping and has a weird temp this morn which made things look a bit doubtful... I dont think I can ever see myself getting preg its weird :/ 

How is everyone today? and Hedgewitch how do I go about getting one of your fab fertility spells iv just been reading so much about :D 

I hope u all dont mind me barge'ing in on you all xxxx
xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GossipGirly said:


> hello ladies, can I join you? I am 24 ttc #1 cycle 2 although have been ntnp for most of the year but secretly hoping lol. Im due to test on tues and im not really sure how I feel at the moment, been temping and has a weird temp this morn which made things look a bit doubtful... I dont think I can ever see myself getting preg its weird :/
> 
> How is everyone today? and Hedgewitch how do I go about getting one of your fab fertility spells iv just been reading so much about :D
> 
> I hope u all dont mind me barge'ing in on you all xxxx
> xxxxx

hiya welcome to the mad house sam is amazing has done me other spells and all have worked a treat just waitng on the ferti,ity one to work its magic:dust::dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

GossipGirly said:


> hello ladies, can I join you? I am 24 ttc #1 cycle 2 although have been ntnp for most of the year but secretly hoping lol. Im due to test on tues and im not really sure how I feel at the moment, been temping and has a weird temp this morn which made things look a bit doubtful... I dont think I can ever see myself getting preg its weird :/
> 
> How is everyone today? and Hedgewitch how do I go about getting one of your fab fertility spells iv just been reading so much about :D
> 
> I hope u all dont mind me barge'ing in on you all xxxx
> xxxxx

hey welcome to the loony bin lol, all i need from you is yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address, just pm me with the details and i will gladly include you in the next casting,
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I'm on my way. Be there in a couple of hours!!!!!

HAHA he's gonna be quaking soon MOOHAHA!!! *rubs hands together in a disturbing fashion*xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just give you ladies a lil update on our wedding money situation lol

bens just had an email from the new company hes working from they dont usualy pay until the 10th now buttt he has been in contactt with the lady in the us that pays them and she s going to send it by wire on thursday! soooo just in time to oay church, and suits on the 9th and the dj, photographer and limo on the day plus somewhere to stay for the night of the wedding woooop ive never been so happy to hear the word£2000 is being wired on thursday *dances* woooop im getting married im getting married wooop this time in 2 weeks il be on my way to the church


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam do I need to recharge my stone? It's not been charged for a while and I still have it under my pillow?

yeah you can do ,your next full moon is dec 2nd christmas moon which is the first in two full moons in december which means we are going to have a blue moon 31st december 2009. which is where the saying "once in a blue moon" comes from. so just place in the moonlight overnight or wash in water that has been left out in the moonlight,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls. I'm still feeling out of it today. Sam is there any chance you could cast a spell for the witch to pay me a visit so I can get bk to cd1 please. :) Welcome gossipgirl:) and :happydance: lindseyanne


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks everyone :) and Sam iv pm'd you...ooo linseyanne 2 weeks ! mines in exactly 9 month 1 day according to my ticker.... oops lol cutting it fin if i have a bfp this month but bah who cares...hope u have a lovely day hun xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> good morning ladies, how are we all today?
> me? well i'm not amused, i've got terrible cramps in my tum and the night sweats have gone into overdrive,. i went bed at just gone 1am and was still awake at 3am and up downstairs and doing my washing by 5.30am, driving me nuts then the old man lies there and i ask him if he's getting up(bearing in mind i have already been up sorting kids for the last 3 hours) and he says "my alarm hasn't gone off yet"!!!
> and he keeps saying i have a clo-mood on due to the clomid and finds himself highly amusing. see how fookin amusing it is when i smack him one!! so i told him watch himself and he says "well how are you gonna get preggers if i am dead?" i said "who said anything about killing you, i might just inflict pain on you" he said "ooooh kinky clo-mood"!!
> 
> fookin wind up merchant!! so i think its fair to say i am in a bad mood today and sick of being treated like some sort of donkey when i have sat here for 4 hours needing milk to have a brew and he has sat in bed knowing this!!
> 
> aaarrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!+%&*[email protected]*&@?* and my head is killing me!!
> :happydance:feel better now thanks girls!,lol
> xxx

yep sam that clomid is kicking into overdrive for you girl...those hot flashes are a b*tch.....and the mood is all part of it to hun...hope it gets better as the days go by....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies just tested again and:bfn: so not gonna put mysefl thru it anymore just gonna wait for withcy to fly in, i think im defo going crazy feel so dif this mth convinced myself even tho i said dont wanna get hopes up that we are preg this mth but doesnt look it

I'm so sorry Lindsey but really it could be just way to early some ladies don't even get their BFP until 14 dpo...so there is still hope and your having all of those signs of being pregnant I think that there is still hope for ya.....:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> How we all doin?
> 
> I'm a bit confused with where I am this cycle. Got what I would class as a positive opk yesterday. Never really get a dark dark line on them but they do get progressively darker so I class it as a positive. Anyway no peak on the monitor which is strange and my temps still low. So if temp is still low tomorrow then I don't think I ovulated this month. Had really bad ov pains yesterday though. Maybe the soy is playing tricks with me. Who knows. I know its driving me mad and I got a sore arm thats driving me mad too, haven't a clue what I have done to it. Just really really achey can hardly move it. Anyway enough of me rambling. How is everyone else.x x
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was like that last month while taking the soy at 120mgs cd 3-7 and when I did the ovulation test strips they would never be dark and I didn't do the temp charting so I know I felt 2 times that I was ovulating well atleast I think I was on like cd 15 and then again on cd 21 so it might just make you ovulate later in your cycle...I know with this cycle I done 160mgs of soy cd 3-7 and today is cd 8 and I was having some bad pains on my right ovary just a little while ago and I took some Ibuprofin for it and now its gone...so I know its the soy working on my ovary to get the eggs ready...so this cycle I'm temp charting so we will see how it goes....wishing you the best of luck with ovulation this cycle dont' give up on the ovulating just yet it could happen later in your cycle sometimes I have read that soy can do that....:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I think even if I did ov anytime after today my LP would be too short to maintain it. Are your opk's always like that or was it just while you were taking soy. Mine are like that all the time.Click to expand...


also soy might make your cycle longer to hun....so don't give up just yet...I have read so much and seen so much documents from other ladies that have been using soy....hoping that you ovulation soon hun.....please dont' give up on this cycle just yet.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Think I'm defo out this month. Temps still low this morning so think I can disregard the positive opk which I thought I got two days ago, obviously wasn't a positive. Monitor still showing high so don't know whats going on with that and like I say even if I did ov anytime after today then my LP would be too short. So think thats me done for this month :cry:.
> I am going to see my consultant in 2 weeks so I am going to mention it to him and I hope they will give me clomid.

don't give up girl...remember Megg she ovulated 2 times and was taking soy...so it could happen for you also.....I think that I ovulated 2 times last month myself.....one was on cd15 and the other 1 was on cd 21 and No my ovulation testing strips never got the same as the control panel or darker than the control panel but I felt it and knew that it must have happened....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm defo out this month. Temps still low this morning so think I can disregard the positive opk which I thought I got two days ago, obviously wasn't a positive. Monitor still showing high so don't know whats going on with that and like I say even if I did ov anytime after today then my LP would be too short. So think thats me done for this month :cry:.
> I am going to see my consultant in 2 weeks so I am going to mention it to him and I hope they will give me clomid.
> 
> buy lots of painkillers!!!! xxxClick to expand...

yep headaches are crazy while taking clomid I can remember when I was taking them when I was TTC my first child...and also with taking soy also I'm having those bad headaches to....:wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

GossipGirly said:


> hello ladies, can I join you? I am 24 ttc #1 cycle 2 although have been ntnp for most of the year but secretly hoping lol. Im due to test on tues and im not really sure how I feel at the moment, been temping and has a weird temp this morn which made things look a bit doubtful... I dont think I can ever see myself getting preg its weird :/
> 
> How is everyone today? and Hedgewitch how do I go about getting one of your fab fertility spells iv just been reading so much about :D
> 
> I hope u all dont mind me barge'ing in on you all xxxx
> xxxxx


Welcome to the Group so glad that your here with us.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just give you ladies a lil update on our wedding money situation lol
> 
> bens just had an email from the new company hes working from they dont usualy pay until the 10th now buttt he has been in contactt with the lady in the us that pays them and she s going to send it by wire on thursday! soooo just in time to oay church, and suits on the 9th and the dj, photographer and limo on the day plus somewhere to stay for the night of the wedding woooop ive never been so happy to hear the word£2000 is being wired on thursday *dances* woooop im getting married im getting married wooop this time in 2 weeks il be on my way to the church

woohoo!!!! Lindsey that is awesome...I'm soooo happy for you....:happydance::happydance::happydance: that is a blessing hun......:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Heya girls. I'm still feeling out of it today. Sam is there any chance you could cast a spell for the witch to pay me a visit so I can get bk to cd1 please. :) Welcome gossipgirl:) and :happydance: lindseyanne


sorry hun that your feeling out of it today...I know that feeling to well....hope sam is able to do a spell to help bring on the witch for ya....:thumbup:sam can do anything ...isn't she just wonderful and I'm so thankful that I met her....and all of you ladies also....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im having a cycle or two off ttc .. when i get bk to cd 1, i want this wank cycle over, if in not pg where is the witch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seeriously if im not pg then theres umin else up woith me lol i just ate a whole mcvitives lemon cake walking home in the space of 2 mins lol I HATE LEMON! ive got another one hrere to and im ready to eat it once ive done more CLEANING and i have a lemon merange pie downstairs tpooo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just burst into tears cos ben accidently got dirt from the dustpan ont e bed that id just made:(


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, how is everyones weekened going?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening all, how is everyones weekened going?xxx

crap now:cry:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies, 
though i'd pop in seen as i've not been on since last night and you've talked loads, it took me ages to read everything lol
Sam, hope you headache is getting better, i've had one since last night, its doing my head in, take care x
Lindseyanne, i hope its just that your testing too early that your getting bfn's hold on a couple more days, all the signs are looking good, thats great about the money though x
MissyMojo, sorry you feel crappy today, take care x
Csunshine, how's your stuffing sorry BDing going? lol have fun x
How is everyone else today? i know i've prob forgotten to mention loads that i've just read but there was so much to take in, i won't stay away for so long next time lol x
Welcome Gossipgirly all the ladies on here are lovely, hope you get your bfp soon x

AFM not a lot going on, i had a disaplinary at work today so that was awful and i've had a headache since last night but apart from that not a lot going on oh apart from hubby and kids put xmas tree up 2nite i think hubby is as big a kid as the kids lol x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> seeriously if im not pg then theres umin else up woith me lol i just ate a whole mcvitives lemon cake walking home in the space of 2 mins lol I HATE LEMON! ive got another one hrere to and im ready to eat it once ive done more CLEANING and i have a lemon merange pie downstairs tpooo
> 
> Hmmm I think we may be seeing a BFP sooooon either that or you have a serious problem with lemon cake lolClick to expand...

lmao ive got a lemon merange i wanna eat but cant be bother to cook it so cheeted and put some of the lemon juice we use for pankakes on my fingers and licked that lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> seeriously if im not pg then theres umin else up woith me lol i just ate a whole mcvitives lemon cake walking home in the space of 2 mins lol I HATE LEMON! ive got another one hrere to and im ready to eat it once ive done more CLEANING and i have a lemon merange pie downstairs tpooo
> 
> Hmmm I think we may be seeing a BFP sooooon either that or you have a serious problem with lemon cake lolClick to expand...
> 
> lmao ive got a lemon merange i wanna eat but cant be bother to cook it so cheeted and put some of the lemon juice we use for pankakes on my fingers and licked that lolClick to expand...
> 
> OMG You've got some strange cravings goin on girl!!! Sounds very positive though cravings are good, well in the ttc sense they are especially weird ones lol.xClick to expand...

:haha: even want more now


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> seeriously if im not pg then theres umin else up woith me lol i just ate a whole mcvitives lemon cake walking home in the space of 2 mins lol I HATE LEMON! ive got another one hrere to and im ready to eat it once ive done more CLEANING and i have a lemon merange pie downstairs tpooo
> 
> Hmmm I think we may be seeing a BFP sooooon either that or you have a serious problem with lemon cake lolClick to expand...
> 
> lmao ive got a lemon merange i wanna eat but cant be bother to cook it so cheeted and put some of the lemon juice we use for pankakes on my fingers and licked that lolClick to expand...
> 
> OMG You've got some strange cravings goin on girl!!! Sounds very positive though cravings are good, well in the ttc sense they are especially weird ones lol.xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: even want more nowClick to expand...
> 
> Go for it get the bottle down ya! at least you can't get drunk on it lol well at least I don't think you can.Click to expand...

lmao the lemon is starting to burn my throat when i have it come back up on me


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> EWW!! ok maybe lay off the lemon for a bit. Try suckin on a lemon drop or something lol send ben to the shop to get some.

lol agreed,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning everone

hows today for you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just woke up lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hey Sam how ya doin. How is the headache now?

hey Vicky, sorry i missed you last night hun, headache still there, just about to take a couple of painkillers again actually, god i'm rattle when shaken soon all these pills lol, how are you today sweet?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all today?xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

FREEZIN!!!!!!!

my feet are soooo cold!! lol

I am having a PJ day but with out the pjs lol. The kids and I stayed in bed and watched a movie then I did some washing and cleaned the kitchen then we played some some playstaion and now i am on the pc! 

whats every one elses plans??


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> FREEZIN!!!!!!!
> 
> my feet are soooo cold!! lol
> 
> I am having a PJ day but with out the pjs lol. The kids and I stayed in bed and watched a movie then I did some washing and cleaned the kitchen then we played some some playstaion and now i am on the pc!
> 
> whats every one elses plans??

yeah it is cold today and it was last night too, i'm having a lazy day too, still in pj's, kids been work and done their rooms apart from my lad as he is still at work till 4pm. i've done the washing sorted the dogs, about to go tidy over my room as matt moved it around yesterday, done my farmville lol on FB and having a coffee, oh and i shouted at the neighbours as they are doing my head in. since we all moved here in nov last year they have let their dog wander round like it has no home. they open the door at 5.30am in the morning and the dog comes out they then close the door and the dog roams all day, shitting in my garden and cocking its leg up my front door as i have dogs too, but i can't let my dogs out to have a run as they look scary to some people so i keep then in and they would probably fight with the neighbours dog but anyway i have been reporting it for a year nearly and they have been bollocked by the council time and time again. so they keep the dog in for a week then start the same process all over again. but they know the people on the council so get let off all the time. it growls at people and as we are still pretty much a building site here it has a go at the builders, so the council have been round but they have now just gone and got a huge rottie, which is now roaming around with the collie???!!!WTF?? so i went outside and made it perfectly clear that i do not appreciate 2 dogs running riot over everyones gardens, so then matt decides to have a go at me for saying something, so i am not a happy bunny at all lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I'm having a pj day too, with my pj's though lol. Going to start on the roast dinner soon. Then I'm going to have a bath in my new bath. Then it's ironing time. I HATE IRONING!!!!!
> Sam we have a dog like that round here, just roams all day round the street and barks at people passing. They also have other dogs which they leave out all night and they just bark and bark and bark at all hours and they do nothing to stop them. People hang out of their windows and shout will you shut them f***ing dogs up. It's out of order. The dog warden has been round several times but nothing ever gets done.

morning hun,
step away from the iron!!! i hate ironing myself lol
yeah it just drives me nuts, i have 2 dogs and would never dream of letting them roam about all day, i see them like my kids lol though, and i wouldn't allow my kids to roam causing trouble either.
it just winds me up!
xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I have a GSD and he doesnt like other dogs walking past the house and barks at them lol. He is a wee softie tho! lol I would never dream of letting him run loose tho!! He is my baby!!!!!! 
We live in quite a posh area where every one has little dogs likes westies and poms. There is even one woman who paid £900 for a designer cross breed!!! I nearly died when she told me how much she spent on a mungeral!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## GossipGirly

hello ladies, just droppin in to say hi as im about to have a nap cos just been for a lovely sunday lunch with my family and am fit to burst, its so lovely when u dont make it urself and have no dishes!! :D hope all is well xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

GossipGirly said:


> hello ladies, just droppin in to say hi as im about to have a nap cos just been for a lovely sunday lunch with my family and am fit to burst, its so lovely when u dont make it urself and have no dishes!! :D hope all is well xxx

sounds lovely hun, and here's me still sat in my jammies lol,xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

lol well iv just had to come in and take my jeans off and get a pair of joggers and hoodie top on to get comfy, i would have done exactly the same if they wernt staying with me! its what sundays are 4, pj's and disney dvd's ! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I have a GSD and he doesnt like other dogs walking past the house and barks at them lol. He is a wee softie tho! lol I would never dream of letting him run loose tho!! He is my baby!!!!!!
> We live in quite a posh area where every one has little dogs likes westies and poms. There is even one woman who paid £900 for a designer cross breed!!! I nearly died when she told me how much she spent on a mungeral!!!

well i have a confession lol, i paid £850 for my borman lol, and he's not papered but i know the breed mix is a good mix as i had one before so i deliberately went looking for the british bulldog crossed with a Victorian bulldog and thus got norman lol, but id do love him, he is my little furbaby.xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> I have a GSD and he doesnt like other dogs walking past the house and barks at them lol. He is a wee softie tho! lol I would never dream of letting him run loose tho!! He is my baby!!!!!!
> We live in quite a posh area where every one has little dogs likes westies and poms. There is even one woman who paid £900 for a designer cross breed!!! I nearly died when she told me how much she spent on a mungeral!!!
> 
> well i have a confession lol, i paid £850 for my borman lol, and he's not papered but i know the breed mix is a good mix as i had one before so i deliberately went looking for the british bulldog crossed with a Victorian bulldog and thus got norman lol, but id do love him, he is my little furbaby.xxxClick to expand...

awww norman! what a cool name, my dogs name in henry in my pic he is a cross whippet and lab haha! x


----------



## hedgewitch

just look at this face though, well worth the money lol



xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

GossipGirly said:


> awww norman! what a cool name, my dogs name in henry in my pic he is a cross whippet and lab haha! x

aww lovely fur baby. i love whippets,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

and this is Ginge my staffie

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies just got in and again had my lemon fix lol downed 2 can of lemonade on the way home. did another test this morn i know bad me and was another bfn. but today along with slight af cramping ive had like a burning stabbing pain to the right and slightly under my belly button


----------



## LittleAurora

he looks very cute! bet he is a snuggler!! lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> God I just love norman. I want one!! Think that breed will be the next on my list. Need to have a baby first though lol!!
> 
> Does anyone elses dog sit and beg for raw veg!! Mine does he loves it and he is total health freak!

yes mine do lol, norman loves raw carrots and any kind of veg and stuff lol, he plays with potatoes and loves sprouts lol.

i have just told matt i am filing for divorce tomorrow, i am so sick of this hsit all the time,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

my gsd is so feckin fussy he wont even eat raw meat! lol you gotta cook it 1st!! lol. He doesnt get it very offen but even still its a bummer!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh no why hun whats he up to now.

just shit, can't believe he can be so obnoxious and arrogant,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> my gsd is so feckin fussy he wont even eat raw meat! lol you gotta cook it 1st!! lol. He doesnt get it very offen but even still its a bummer!!

norman will eat anything lol, he loves lollypops and sweets especially chocolate limes lol, he also loves to eat brown paper and cardboard, no idea why, whenever the postie comes he sits patiently at my side till i open the mail then waits for his envelope, he then rips it into tiny pieces lol, doesn't destroy anything in the house just his envelopes and cardboard.xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
i've just had to sit and read thru loads of pages again, i must come on more regular lol, i had a dog incident today too, while waiting for a taxi to come i went to look out of the window and there was a dog in my garden, now i don't know how he got in without human help cause my gate was still shut, anyway i went out cause i could see he had a collar with a tag on and thought i'd see if he was friendly enough for me to check for a phone number, he was a bit shy and wouldn't come to me so i went to open the gate to shoo him out, i couldn't just leave him in the garden, my dog would have gone nuts, as i opened gate the taxi pulled and at the same time someone came out of next doors house (they were literally just moving in) so i asked if the dog was theirs and he said yes, don't worry about him, he's harmless wtf? one he shouldn't have been roaming around without his owner, two how did he get in my garden, when the gate was shut? and three did he expect me to dog sit while he carried on moving in? because the taxi was here and i was in a rush i got the dog out of the garden, led him to there gate and left, so not the best start to have with new neighbours then.
Hope you all have a good evening and i hope your ok Sam x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so really worried now can you have a look at this and tell me what you think please

xxx


----------



## moggymay

TEST!!!! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> TEST!!!! xx

lol sorry i am just worried now.xxx


----------



## moggymay

test then the worry will be over - go on its Top Gear in a minute so will have to go and dying to know either way... x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> TEST!!!! xx

i agree


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> my gsd is so feckin fussy he wont even eat raw meat! lol you gotta cook it 1st!! lol. He doesnt get it very offen but even still its a bummer!!

lol pampered pooch see he knows how much mummy loves him,xxx


----------



## Berniep

Ok i know nothing about charts but if the others say test, then i agree test Sam x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Minimin

Hello Ladies!
Can I join? Am ttc after suffering and Ectopic in early Sept and losing right tube. DH and I are ttc again as of November but seem to have had odd readings from my fertility monitor. I am on CD17 and still not showing I have ovulated. Cycles post op are back to normal (well the past two at 29 days-OvCD15-16) so I have no idea. Waiting for AF to rear her ugly head and back to ttc for December. I wonder can Sam add me to her list of ladies to cast spells for? It would make such a lovely christmas present :o)
Lots of baby dust to all 
Minimin


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> OMG I don't know. Am I being totally thick. Why has it not gone back to cycle day 1.

it did but i have merged the charts so you can see the bigger picture lol,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies,

how are we all, grr wish this real life stuff wouldnt get in the way of chatting to you all,

:hugs: for everyone xxx 

im stil awaiting this awol witch!!! i tell ya shes a finikiy cow, comes when u dont want her about then buggars off when u want her most,

give me cd1 back i wannt a new cycle and another go at getting my :bfp: please!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

ok Sam as you havent tested yet...I am due AF today and said all along I would test 1st December so we will test together tomorrow ok? x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Sam im sorry the calls to you to test made me wanna so I did already - you still gotta test though xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> ok Sam as you havent tested yet...I am due AF today and said all along I would test 1st December so we will test together tomorrow ok? x

ok but you cheated, congrats hunny,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well new symptom, i am heaving and feel sooooo sick i fookin hate clomid!!xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Girls what do you reckon to this. I know its not very clear.

huh am i missing something?lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> its not worked.anyone know how to reduce the file size.

nope but is it a pic? if so go to pics on your comp got to the pic you want click on thumbnail twice and it will open it in microsoft editor, got to image and you can reduce the size there,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

doodar said:


> View attachment 49579

what is that?!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> OPK

OMG was having a heart attack then lol, thought it was your BFP. i would say thats a positive hun, get strumping,xxx


----------



## moggymay

strump doodar strump - everyone is on a peak at the moment!!! Wow


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> LOL Sorry!!! Wish it was. I would say its a positive too. God don't know what to do now. Hubby can't :sex: coz of his SA on thurs. GOD!!!! Would my LP not be too short im on CD18 of a 28 day cycle or maybe I will have a longer cycle.OMG!!!

hmmmmm it could be in my experience yes LP would be too short but yours may well adjust itself so i would try not to worry, can hubby not bd at all then?xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> OMG I can't believe this I'm OVULATING!!!!!!! :happydance:

this is great news hun, my gosh we have had some excellent news on here today, 3 bfp's up to now and i only been on an hour lol, then you with ov. this is a good day for you ladies really.
i am sitting here waiting for matt to get back from his interview but if he had got it he would have rung me and its now 12.07 and his interview was at 10.30 so not looking good. but i suppose he will just have to keep looking,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> OK Sod the SA he can do it another time. He is coming home from work whether he likes it or not!!!!

lol rape!!! jump on his bones hun, do me proud gal!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Can't waste it can we hun. It's got to be worth a try. He is meant to abstain for 3 days before he does the sample but he will just have to go another time now. I'm not letting it pass me by.

i wouldnt either lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> He will get it hun. It's a positive day!! I'm sure of it and he may just want to surprise you when he gets home and tell you face to face.x

no he would have rung, i just need to be here to pick it all up now when he gets home, GAH!! oh well we're not having christmas here this year anyway lol so no difference, i got the kids presents and egg and chips for xmas lunch lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Ah hunny. Maybe the interview has taken longer than expected. Yum I love egg and chips I'd be happy with that on christmas day lol. You can come to us for christmas lunch hun!!!

Bless you hun, to be honest i dont want christmas at all ever again, i have bought pressies for the kids but they are all teens now and will be doing their own thing, we ended up having egg and chips a couple of years ago lol i bought a goose, first time we ever had one and matt wanted to cook it, usually i do the cooking. so i relented and my god it was like something out of a film lol, he cut into it and it hissed and collapsed lol, he's never lived it down lol, egg and chips all round was yum!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

doodar you make me laugh! strump girlie strump, could you reschedule SA for a few days later? Win win then cos you get to strump thru the peaks and high then do the SA when you are having a rest! You can both go thru a wait then, him for his swimming test and you for the 2ww. Do you think they get a 5m badge if the swimmers are good....?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> He will get it hun. It's a positive day!! I'm sure of it and he may just want to surprise you when he gets home and tell you face to face.x

bfn and matt didnt get the job


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh so sorry Sam. Something will turn up for him eventually. Do you think it could be the clomid messing about with your temps?

yeah it must be got nausea and no af and sore boobies temp dropped this morning so figured i wasn't, been sat here for the last 4 hours in tears so must be the clomid eh


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh Sam I have heard it can mess with your emotions. When do you take the last dose? just think it wont last forever and at least you only have to take it for 5 days.

yeah last one tonight, i hate this stuff, really!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Minimin

Doodar, 
From what I understand OPK's detect a surge in yout LH levels. This a hormone that surges up prior to Ovulation- the OPK's detect the surge and let you know to BDing so sperm will be around when the egg is released. I think the peak can be for around two days but dont quote me on the latter.
Hope that kinda helps.
Minimin


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh there is no harm in trying :D xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just got in from work, need lemon! no sign of af for me yet and due this week so will see. one of the ladys i work with asked me if i was pg today i said i dunno and she want oh you just look so ripe :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls how are we all this evening?xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

cold!
! lol !

have been having a little wobble today but nothin major! Still rather upset about the mc.
But I recon this month will be out month and then in 9 months we will have out little baby girls all snuggled up and pink and smellin good!!! lol

what are you all up to tonight? I found a hair on my chin!! like ffs what is that all about!?! lol!! I pulled it out before any one saw! But I fear I may have to get a jon in a circus as the bearded lady! Lucky My oh has promised to love me no matter what! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> cold!
> ! lol !
> 
> have been having a little wobble today but nothin major! Still rather upset about the mc.
> But I recon this month will be out month and then in 9 months we will have out little baby girls all snuggled up and pink and smellin good!!! lol
> 
> what are you all up to tonight? I found a hair on my chin!! like ffs what is that all about!?! lol!! I pulled it out before any one saw! But I fear I may have to get a jon in a circus as the bearded lady! Lucky My oh has promised to love me no matter what! lol

lol dw about it i ALWAYS get hairs on my chin have tweezers on hand at all times lol


----------



## LittleAurora

oh good...well not good but you know what i mean! Im not the only one! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> cold!
> ! lol !
> 
> have been having a little wobble today but nothin major! Still rather upset about the mc.
> But I recon this month will be out month and then in 9 months we will have out little baby girls all snuggled up and pink and smellin good!!! lol
> 
> what are you all up to tonight? I found a hair on my chin!! like ffs what is that all about!?! lol!! I pulled it out before any one saw! But I fear I may have to get a jon in a circus as the bearded lady! Lucky My oh has promised to love me no matter what! lol

cool i got hairy toes, we could join together????
and as for the wobble i'm with ya lol i been crying non stop for 2 days now, my face and eyes are sooooo swollen,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> cold!
> ! lol !
> 
> have been having a little wobble today but nothin major! Still rather upset about the mc.
> But I recon this month will be out month and then in 9 months we will have out little baby girls all snuggled up and pink and smellin good!!! lol
> 
> what are you all up to tonight? I found a hair on my chin!! like ffs what is that all about!?! lol!! I pulled it out before any one saw! But I fear I may have to get a jon in a circus as the bearded lady! Lucky My oh has promised to love me no matter what! lol
> 
> cool i got hairy toes, we could join together????
> and as for the wobble i'm with ya lol i been crying non stop for 2 days now, my face and eyes are sooooo swollen,xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

aw **HUGS** I have been having crying moments as well. oh well best stay strong thats what us women are good at!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> aw **HUGS** I have been having crying moments as well. oh well best stay strong thats what us women are good at!!

apparently so lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> OOOH me too. I got hairy everything!!! lol bet I'd make a fortune in the circus lol.

see new money making idea lol the whole thread joins the circus, oh wait we already did its called TTC lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Well girls we have decided to forget the SA for the time being and concentrate on the :sex:. We are going for it :happydance: so SA will have to wait!!! Hubby is out tonight so he literally came in from work and straight back out again so didnt get chance to :sex:, but I'm ready and waiting. The sexy undies are on and I'm ready to pounce when he walks through the door. He wont know what hit him lol. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

well make sure you pin him down and take what you need lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Well girls my supplies just walked through the door :spermy: so I'm off to :sex: speak to you all tomorrow. Good Night!!:devil:

lol oky doky have a good night hun,xxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

Good luck xxx


----------



## billylid

Hi there, I was just wondering how if I would be able to join this thread and how I would go about getting a fertility spell done for myself? I've been reading through the 285 pages and you all sound like a wonderful bunch of friendly ladies. :)


----------



## hedgewitch

billylid said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering how if I would be able to join this thread and how I would go about getting a fertility spell done for myself? I've been reading through the 285 pages and you all sound like a wonderful bunch of friendly ladies. :)

wow lol you're brave all that reading, 
al i need from you is yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if poss and an email address to send you the spell, my next casting is on 2nd dec our Yule full moon,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies
so i am doing a casting on wednesday night at midnight so all you gals that have requested castings that is when i shall do it, on the full moon, the first might i add of two we have in december, yes on 31st we shall have a *blue moon*, this occurs only once every few years so get your requests in for a very very special casting that night!!!
not only is it the New years eve but the *blue moon* too _*and*_ there is also an eclipse that night too, this can be seen around 19.24pm so make sure you are looking. it can be seen in Europe, Africa, Asia and Australasia.
this makes the 31st december a very powerful night in my eyes for magick so let me know if you want a special casting, the last of 2009 but the first of 2010.
Blessed Be
Sam
xxx


----------



## ohmybabybump.

hedgewitch did a spell for me and i am now pregnant ladies!! baby dust to all and don't give up!! :)


----------



## billylid

Thank you so much for including me :)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

billylid said:


> Thank you so much for including me :)

no problems and welcome to the thread, well circus lol, better known as the nut house.....we hope you will feel at home lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> :wohoo: TEMP RISE!!!!!! :wohoo:

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! did you do the do last night dear? cos YOU OVULATED yey!!!xxx


----------



## moggymay

its one of the best threads! Sam cast for me and got BFP the next full cycle afterwards! 

Sam if I have a wish can you cast for it on the blue moon without knowing what it is? Its not for me but for others so dont know how it would work...?


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> its one of the best threads! Sam cast for me and got BFP the next full cycle afterwards!
> 
> Sam if I have a wish can you cast for it on the blue moon without knowing what it is? Its not for me but for others so dont know how it would work...?

well good morning Mrs Preggers, how are you today? and what did you feel like when you woke up this morning and remembered you were pregnant??
yes i can do that, i shall ask for your wish but you *MUST* think about the wish strongly on the night i cast for you as i have nothing to actually hold to help me focus on you and your wish.
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies

morning hun, how are you feeling today?xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies
> 
> morning hun, how are you feeling today?xxxClick to expand...

not too bad pissed off with birdesmiads tho and still getting crampy feeling. how are you hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> not too bad pissed off with birdesmiads tho and still getting crampy feeling. how are you hun?

stil got a mega bad headache, throwing up, crying for britain, etc etc etc lol, took my last clomid last night so hoping i might regain my faculties soon lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch




----------



## moggymay

will do, my wish may have come true by then though...FX'd!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Sam! I would love it if you could cast another spell for me this cycle... not sure how it would work since I am now 2DPO though... maybe I can do what Moggy is doing and wish hard for a healthy little one or ones/bfp/pregnancy this month so when DH comes home from his travels after my long 2WW I have a :bfp: for him!
Thanks! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hot hot hotn feel sick:( gota go work ina it and fdont wanna my thin cotton work shirt and i feel like im in the bahamas im thta hot


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies
> so i am doing a casting on wednesday night at midnight so all you gals that have requested castings that is when i shall do it, on the full moon, the first might i add of two we have in december, yes on 31st we shall have a *blue moon*, this occurs only once every few years so get your requests in for a very very special casting that night!!!
> not only is it the New years eve but the *blue moon* too _*and*_ there is also an eclipse that night too, this can be seen around 19.24pm so make sure you are looking. it can be seen in Europe, Africa, Asia and Australasia.
> this makes the 31st december a very powerful night in my eyes for magick so let me know if you want a special casting, the last of 2009 but the first of 2010.
> Blessed Be
> Sam
> xxx



:thumbup: ooh a *BLUE MOON* :happydance::happydance:
what we love to have in 2010 :baby: :baby: either boy or girl or both :winkwink:

im now cd 19 on weds cd20 going on cd21 at midnight


----------



## snowdrops

:blush:
should of said hello first but was glancing trough the posts and seen Sam post and got a bit too excited :winkwink:

Any how hope you all are keeping well, 
Not long now lindseyanne feel excited for you, hope you will feel better soon hope its nerves your feeling :hugs:

Sam you should try drinking more water when taking any type of meds, it wont neutralize clomid, but your system feels drain as meds absorbs quite a bit fluids from our bodies 

Got two days relief work this week, well i hope i do cos looks like thurs going to be another strike day here so if that happens i'll get one day work (friday)
would like two days thursday and the friday..


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Sam hope your head is feeling a bit better and Matt is pulling his weight. Mentioned to hubby bout egg and chips and beans and he said it would at least avoid turkey sarnies! And it means he can have beer with his food rather than a glass if vino. He is also loving the idea of no sprouts....could be a good idea...:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

So sorry ladies I feel like I've neglected you all :hugs:

Hope your feeling better Sam. I sent you a PM about the cards let me know what you need from me please.

lindseyanne hope the hot flashes subside! I hate being hot or cold. I guess my point is you can always add more layers but you can only take so much off. LMAO :dohh:

Hello to all you other lovely blessed ladies! Hope your doing well!

afm I'm in the tww! Taking a low dose aspirin at the urging of my Dr but now I have some pinkish brownish when I check my cm. :shrug: I have got a headache today so pretty much think I'm not in this cycle. I guess I'm just feeling down today :shrug: I know that i'm really being stupid this early in the game!

Love the pictures Sam!


----------



## GossipGirly

bfn 11dpo fmu with a frer i think im out ladies x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im out went to the lo at work and was greeted by her ugly face. then had to go back into a rooom of 1 n two yr olds and the girl i was working with is preg:cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

ww bugger!! (((HUGS)))

I wonder why you were so sick and craving lemon!?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> ww bugger!! (((HUGS)))
> 
> I wonder why you were so sick and craving lemon!?

i have no idea still wanting it now lol just wanna cry:cry:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> im out went to the lo at work and was greeted by her ugly face. then had to go back into a rooom of 1 n two yr olds and the girl i was working with is preg:cry:

oh no... sending you big hugs


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Lindseyanne! 

gossip girl don't count yourself out till the old bag shows her ugly face!


----------



## LittleAurora

maybe its a deficiency in your diet? do you need to up your vit c intake or something?


----------



## Tigger Momma

Hello Ladies, I'm a little shy about joining. Im on my second round of clomid, I know this cycle is a bust because I have the tell tale AF cramps and they are strong. So I know its coming. My husband doesn't really agree with the whole spell thing and I read on here that you can do a fertility spell solo. Hedgewitch could you help me and tell me what I would have to do. Thank you very much....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> maybe its a deficiency in your diet? do you need to up your vit c intake or something?

yeh it prob is tbh i dont eat much fruit and dont drink fresh orrange


----------



## LittleAurora

maybe give it a go...and/or a multi vit? are you still feeling sick? could you have made yourself sick by worry or maybe nerves on the up coming wedding/money ???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> maybe give it a go...and/or a multi vit? are you still feeling sick? could you have made yourself sick by worry or maybe nerves on the up coming wedding/money ???

i think i may of what gave pg symptoms and got my hopes up lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Tigger Momma said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm a little shy about joining. Im on my second round of clomid, I know this cycle is a bust because I have the tell tale AF cramps and they are strong. So I know its coming. My husband doesn't really agree with the whole spell thing and I read on here that you can do a fertility spell solo. Hedgewitch could you help me and tell me what I would have to do. Thank you very much....

Tigger Momma I did my spell solo and did get the BFP but sadly the little one didn't stick very good but here I am back trying so don't worry about doing the spell solo. Sam is great and getting ready for a double moon month so fxd that you get your bfp! She is also taking clomid this round so maybe you and her could compare notes. LOL


----------



## Tigger Momma

THANKS a bunch


----------



## Tigger Momma

Csunshine013 said:


> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I'm a little shy about joining. Im on my second round of clomid, I know this cycle is a bust because I have the tell tale AF cramps and they are strong. So I know its coming. My husband doesn't really agree with the whole spell thing and I read on here that you can do a fertility spell solo. Hedgewitch could you help me and tell me what I would have to do. Thank you very much....
> 
> Tigger Momma I did my spell solo and did get the BFP but sadly the little one didn't stick very good but here I am back trying so don't worry about doing the spell solo. Sam is great and getting ready for a double moon month so fxd that you get your bfp! She is also taking clomid this round so maybe you and her could compare notes. LOLClick to expand...

How do I tell her I want it?


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies
> so i am doing a casting on wednesday night at midnight so all you gals that have requested castings that is when i shall do it, on the full moon, the first might i add of two we have in december, yes on 31st we shall have a *blue moon*, this occurs only once every few years so get your requests in for a very very special casting that night!!!
> not only is it the New years eve but the *blue moon* too _*and*_ there is also an eclipse that night too, this can be seen around 19.24pm so make sure you are looking. it can be seen in Europe, Africa, Asia and Australasia.
> this makes the 31st december a very powerful night in my eyes for magick so let me know if you want a special casting, the last of 2009 but the first of 2010.
> Blessed Be
> Sam
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: ooh a *BLUE MOON* :happydance::happydance:
> what we love to have in 2010 :baby: :baby: either boy or girl or both :winkwink:
> 
> im now cd 19 on weds cd20 going on cd21 at midnightClick to expand...

no worries at all hun i shall include you in the casting, how are you today?xx



moggymay said:


> will do, my wish may have come true by then though...FX'd!

here's hoping hun, i shall include you in the casting,xxx



scorpiodragon said:


> Hey Sam! I would love it if you could cast another spell for me this cycle... not sure how it would work since I am now 2DPO though... maybe I can do what Moggy is doing and wish hard for a healthy little one or ones/bfp/pregnancy this month so when DH comes home from his travels after my long 2WW I have a :bfp: for him!
> Thanks! xxx

Hey Melissa, how are you today? i will cast for you tomorrow night and also i shall include you in the Blue Moon casting aswell,xxx



Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> not too bad pissed off with birdesmiads tho and still getting crampy feeling. how are you hun?
> 
> stil got a mega bad headache, throwing up, crying for britain, etc etc etc lol, took my last clomid last night so hoping i might regain my faculties soon lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks sweet, how are you today? hows the hubby? hope you weren't too rough with him last night lol,xxx



moggymay said:


> Sam hope your head is feeling a bit better and Matt is pulling his weight. Mentioned to hubby bout egg and chips and beans and he said it would at least avoid turkey sarnies! And it means he can have beer with his food rather than a glass if vino. He is also loving the idea of no sprouts....could be a good idea...:hugs:

see started a trend, there goes the traditional christmas lunch to be replaced by egg and chips with bread and beer lol,xxx



Csunshine013 said:


> Hope your feeling better Sam. I sent you a PM about the cards let me know what you need from me please.
> 
> Love the pictures Sam!

hey sweet, how are you doing? hope your headache eases hun, its no fun i know lol, had one for a weeks now on this bloody clomid!!
cards dear just full name, age pic of you so i can focus as distance reading and where you live ie what it is like so i can get an idea.
and yes......you have abandoned me........:cry:https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_44.gif.....you don't love me anymorehttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.giflol,xxxxx



GossipGirly said:


> bfn 11dpo fmu with a frer i think im out ladies x

may well be too early sweetie, dont give up yet,xxx



Tigger Momma said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm a little shy about joining. Im on my second round of clomid, I know this cycle is a bust because I have the tell tale AF cramps and they are strong. So I know its coming. My husband doesn't really agree with the whole spell thing and I read on here that you can do a fertility spell solo. Hedgewitch could you help me and tell me what I would have to do. Thank you very much....

heloooooooooooooo Tigger, how are you today, welcome to the loony bin!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_22.gifi do hope you are qualified to be here........lol! i will cast for you tomorrow night and i shall also include you in the Blue Moon casting. all i need from you is a pm with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send the spell to. how do you find the clomid? i'm having a nightmare with it,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Rebecca how are you hunny?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh feel rought otnight head hutrts like hell


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies
> so i am doing a casting on wednesday night at midnight so all you gals that have requested castings that is when i shall do it, on the full moon, the first might i add of two we have in december, yes on 31st we shall have a *blue moon*, this occurs only once every few years so get your requests in for a very very special casting that night!!!
> not only is it the New years eve but the *blue moon* too _*and*_ there is also an eclipse that night too, this can be seen around 19.24pm so make sure you are looking. it can be seen in Europe, Africa, Asia and Australasia.
> this makes the 31st december a very powerful night in my eyes for magick so let me know if you want a special casting, the last of 2009 but the first of 2010.
> Blessed Be
> Sam
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: ooh a *BLUE MOON* :happydance::happydance:
> what we love to have in 2010 :baby: :baby: either boy or girl or both :winkwink:
> 
> im now cd 19 on weds cd20 going on cd21 at midnightClick to expand...
> 
> no worries at all hun i shall include you in the casting, how are you today?xx
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> will do, my wish may have come true by then though...FX'd!Click to expand...
> 
> here's hoping hun, i shall include you in the casting,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sam! I would love it if you could cast another spell for me this cycle... not sure how it would work since I am now 2DPO though... maybe I can do what Moggy is doing and wish hard for a healthy little one or ones/bfp/pregnancy this month so when DH comes home from his travels after my long 2WW I have a :bfp: for him!
> Thanks! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Melissa, how are you today? i will cast for you tomorrow night and also i shall include you in the Blue Moon casting aswell,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> not too bad pissed off with birdesmiads tho and still getting crampy feeling. how are you hun?Click to expand...
> 
> stil got a mega bad headache, throwing up, crying for britain, etc etc etc lol, took my last clomid last night so hoping i might regain my faculties soon lol,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sweet, how are you today? hows the hubby? hope you weren't too rough with him last night lol,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Sam hope your head is feeling a bit better and Matt is pulling his weight. Mentioned to hubby bout egg and chips and beans and he said it would at least avoid turkey sarnies! And it means he can have beer with his food rather than a glass if vino. He is also loving the idea of no sprouts....could be a good idea...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> see started a trend, there goes the traditional christmas lunch to be replaced by egg and chips with bread and beer lol,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your feeling better Sam. I sent you a PM about the cards let me know what you need from me please.
> 
> Love the pictures Sam!Click to expand...
> 
> hey sweet, how are you doing? hope your headache eases hun, its no fun i know lol, had one for a weeks now on this bloody clomid!!
> cards dear just full name, age pic of you so i can focus as distance reading and where you live ie what it is like so i can get an idea.
> and yes......you have abandoned me........:cry:https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_44.gif.....you don't love me anymorehttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.giflol,xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> bfn 11dpo fmu with a frer i think im out ladies xClick to expand...
> 
> may well be too early sweetie, dont give up yet,xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I'm a little shy about joining. Im on my second round of clomid, I know this cycle is a bust because I have the tell tale AF cramps and they are strong. So I know its coming. My husband doesn't really agree with the whole spell thing and I read on here that you can do a fertility spell solo. Hedgewitch could you help me and tell me what I would have to do. Thank you very much....Click to expand...
> 
> heloooooooooooooo Tigger, how are you today, welcome to the loony bin!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_22.gifi do hope you are qualified to be here........lol! i will cast for you tomorrow night and i shall also include you in the Blue Moon casting. all i need from you is a pm with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send the spell to. how do you find the clomid? i'm having a nightmare with it,xxxClick to expand...

LMAO I love your smilies! I will pm you my info and will my avatar picture work or do you want me to find a different one?


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> LMAO I love your smilies! I will pm you my info and will my avatar picture work or do you want me to find a different one?

avatar pic is fine hun and good as it has Glen on there too,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> LMAO I love your smilies! I will pm you my info and will my avatar picture work or do you want me to find a different one?
> 
> avatar pic is fine hun and good as it has Glen on there too,xxxClick to expand...

Don't know how good that is as he's been a little tard here lately. :dohh:

No he's great! So how's your head feeling? Better I hope!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals got some sad news, has anyone read meggs thread in first tri, things don't look to good,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Don't know how good that is as he's been a little tard here lately. :dohh:
> 
> No he's great! So how's your head feeling? Better I hope!

truth?? feel like shite!!!! hot flushes sore boobies, crampy and headache for the last week, dont ever do clomid lol oh yeah and i have been a raging ball of hormones too,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

where is everyone tonight?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> where is everyone tonight?xxx

with u in yahoo:thumbup:


----------



## Tigger Momma

heloooooooooooooo Tigger, how are you today, welcome to the loony bin!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_22.gifi do hope you are qualified to be here........lol! i will cast for you tomorrow night and i shall also include you in the Blue Moon casting. all i need from you is a pm with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send the spell to. how do you find the clomid? i'm having a nightmare with it,xxx[/QUOTE]

H

I'm great.........Thanks for asking. I had a TTC meltdown last night but I'm ok now:)..............The Clomid was not too bad the first cycle but i had bleary vision which sucked and was very noticable, even driving was difficult.......The second cycle wasnt bad at all, I didnt feel any side effects. I hope the third cycle I wont have any either. What are your side effects......just because they are bad this cycle, they may not be the next based on my experience. Can you email the spell to my PM if not I'll send you one anyway, Thankyou very much. Ive always wanted one, I hope it works for me. Babydust


----------



## Tigger Momma

just sent the pm. Thanks

H


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> with u in yahoo:thumbup:

lol ,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tigger Momma said:


> just sent the pm. Thanks
> 
> H

ok hun thanks just got it,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> heloooooooooooooo Tigger, how are you today, welcome to the loony bin!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_22.gifi do hope you are qualified to be here........lol! i will cast for you tomorrow night and i shall also include you in the Blue Moon casting. all i need from you is a pm with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send the spell to. how do you find the clomid? i'm having a nightmare with it,xxx

H



Tigger Momma said:


> I'm great.........Thanks for asking. I had a TTC meltdown last night but I'm ok now:)..............The Clomid was not too bad the first cycle but i had bleary vision which sucked and was very noticable, even driving was difficult.......The second cycle wasnt bad at all, I didnt feel any side effects. I hope the third cycle I wont have any either. What are your side effects......just because they are bad this cycle, they may not be the next based on my experience. Can you email the spell to my PM if not I'll send you one anyway, Thankyou very much. Ive always wanted one, I hope it works for me. Babydust

oh dear i have many a TTC meltdown lol, i have many problems though so its a regular occurence with me hehe, hope you're ok now. 
i have had hot flushes, terrible headaches, af disappeared after only one day, weird vision,sweats are awful and so hormonal lol,and nausea, i was told that they will get worse every cycle i take it,xxx


----------



## billylid

It doesnt sound like a nice thing to take :|


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah stupid af has kept me awake all night i HATEcramp justhad to go and get my heat packfrom downstairs:cry:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## billylid

A funny thing, I'm like 3 days finished AF and I'm still getting period pain. Looks like its gonna be another odd month :cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!!!

Sam you sound in a right state!! The things we do to ourselves!! But just think of it as a means to a end! I really hope it works out!!!
Would you include me in your castings again please. as you know we need all the help we can get!! lol. I sent my Oh half a msg saying we need to talk, and when I got home we had a good chat about upping our efforts IYNWIM!? lol He is more than happy to oblige! I am so thankful I have a wonderful understanding hubby wubby! I love him so much!! The Dr said that if we don't get knocked up and its sticky (not his exact words tbh lol) this month then he will send us for tests!! 

how is every one else today?!?!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> blah stupid af has kept me awake all night i HATEcramp justhad to go and get my heat packfrom downstairs:cry:

If i had known you were awake i would have chatted with you, been up since 4am myself, still feeling rough hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!!!
> 
> Sam you sound in a right state!! The things we do to ourselves!! But just think of it as a means to a end! I really hope it works out!!!
> Would you include me in your castings again please. as you know we need all the help we can get!! lol. I sent my Oh half a msg saying we need to talk, and when I got home we had a good chat about upping our efforts IYNWIM!? lol He is more than happy to oblige! I am so thankful I have a wonderful understanding hubby wubby! I love him so much!! The Dr said that if we don't get knocked up and its sticky (not his exact words tbh lol) this month then he will send us for tests!!
> 
> how is every one else today?!?!

hey sweet of course i will include you in tonights castings, glad you and OH were able to have a good chat hun, makes you feel better when you communicate doesn't it.
as for me i must be nuts doing this to myself lol....oh wait i am nuts!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!! Just off to work and I DONT WANNA GO!!!!!! lol
> Have a good day speak to you later x x
> 
> :cold::cold::cold:

have a good day Vicky, hope work isn't too stressful.xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

its a womans right to be nuts LOL!!!!! 

thanks for including me can you just cast for like a supper dooper opper sticky wicky baby waby?? thanks lol


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhh af is on her way I have cramps, i new she was!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> its a womans right to be nuts LOL!!!!!
> 
> thanks for including me can you just cast for like a supper dooper opper sticky wicky baby waby?? thanks lol

anything for you my dear,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

GossipGirly said:


> ahhh af is on her way I have cramps, i new she was!

damn that witch!!xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thanks!!! you rock!! 

whats your plans for today? anything nice?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling very sorry for myself today cureld up with my heat pack even my painkillers arent touching it this time


----------



## ThatGirl

ive ordered proper green gandles off ebay to do spell, apparently they magic spell ones, put positive opk today, does positive opl always mean ovulation??? c'mon eggy, want my baby bunker :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi ladies, can I ask how do you go about having a spell cast? Myself I am a bit of a hippy and have a love for spells, PMA, asking the stars! 

This is my 1st month ttc and Im due AF in the next few days so technically out untill about 14 days time.

I have my own cycle buddy thread with a lovely lady, but I was wondering if I can join you in here?

HippyMumma. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

HippyMumma23 said:


> Hi ladies, can I ask how do you go about having a spell cast? Myself I am a bit of a hippy and have a love for spells, PMA, asking the stars!
> 
> This is my 1st month ttc and Im due AF in the next few days so technically out untill about 14 days time.
> 
> I have my own cycle buddy thread with a lovely lady, but I was wondering if I can join you in here?
> 
> HippyMumma. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hiya course you can join us be prepared to go a bit do lally tho:happydance:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Shall I PM you hedgewitch? Or are you unindated with PM's? This is such a busy thread!


----------



## Tigger Momma

im so anxious what dou do for a solo spell awaiting instruct cant wait:)


----------



## LittleAurora

how is every one this afternoon? 

I had to go collect my son early from school cause he is sick!! poor wee baby! he has calpol in him now and sleeping on the sofa!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls 
how are we all this afternoon? well i hope.

Rebecca so sorry i didn't reply this morning i am an arse lol, had to scoot off rather quickly. so sorry your little man is sick, hope he feels better soon,xxx

Tigger i shall email you over the spell tomorrow morning after i have done the casting tonight and don't be worried about it, it is fun.xxx

Hippy, love the name bit of a hippy myself and love all of nature and what she gives us, just PM me with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address for me to send you the spell, glad to have you here with us, we're a good bunch just a bit nuts lol,xxx

Hannah, nice to see you hun, how are you? glad to hear yo got a pos opk and just in time for the full moon too, usually means you will get your surge over the next 24 hours i think (if memory serves me right, but i have lost my marbles recently lol)xxx

everyone else Howdy!! hope you are all well,xxx


----------



## moggymay

hey Sam any news?


----------



## LittleAurora

hey no worries!! how are you feeling now?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hey no worries!! how are you feeling now?

feeling shitty to be honest, banging head and feeling sick, but i am hoping to be feeling better tomorrow as i took my last clomid on monday night. wow i tell you this headache is probably the worst i have ever had lol, still i got what i wanted and now i moan lol, typical woman matt says cheeky git, wouldn't be saying that if it was him taking it!
hows the little one?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> hey Sam any news?

hey sweet how are you? see you got your tickers lol they look great.xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam sorry your headache is so bad! I hope since you took the last Clomid Monday it disappears soon!

I must go and read Megg's journal and see what's up. I hate to hear bad news!

afm just doing the tww very impatiently.... (taps foot) nothing new here just playing the waiting game. Hope your all good!:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

thanks, no news really, seeing GP to let him know then am at EPU the following week for scan - they call it a reassurance scan? Will be happy to be able to see there is really something in there, all seems surreal still and Im nervous as my MC was this time last year. 

Still its all a waiting game I guess first for O, then for 2WW, then either around again or a 38WW! 

How are you feeling with the clomid? Headache seems to be a classic downside to it but it is all worth it if it gets results. What does the endocrinologist(?) say about you taking it? Any more news for Matt about jobs etc?

Little mogster just came past me - shuffling along in my slippers! Cant wait til we are far enough along to be able to tell family, friends etc. 12 weeks will be just before my Dad's birthday and we told him about little mogster on his birthday 3 years ago.

Im a bit overwhelmed and not sure what to do with myself, OH is away with work now til Friday night. Just me and mogster who now has wellies on the wrong feet lol. guess it is time to go get dinner sorted. Chicken rissoto I think - mmmm

xx


----------



## moggymay

or should that be risotto?


----------



## LittleAurora

aww prego brain already is it? lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

all welcome, we are in Cambridge x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi girls :hi:. Just back from work, had quite a good day.
> Hope your all good.
> Had a temp rise again today woohoo!! :happydance::happydance:
> Sam I forgot to charge my stone last night, can I do it tonight or is it too late now?

tonight is the best night hun as the moon is full, how are you today? temp rise again? well i think it is very clear you ovulated hun,xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam has your headache gone yet? 


Oh my the moon is huge! Love it! I bet we could drive without headlights it's so bright and beautiful!

Hope your all well! Will check back after a while!:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> thanks, no news really, seeing GP to let him know then am at EPU the following week for scan - they call it a reassurance scan? Will be happy to be able to see there is really something in there, all seems surreal still and Im nervous as my MC was this time last year.
> 
> Still its all a waiting game I guess first for O, then for 2WW, then either around again or a 38WW!
> 
> How are you feeling with the clomid? Headache seems to be a classic downside to it but it is all worth it if it gets results. What does the endocrinologist(?) say about you taking it? Any more news for Matt about jobs etc?
> 
> Little mogster just came past me - shuffling along in my slippers! Cant wait til we are far enough along to be able to tell family, friends etc. 12 weeks will be just before my Dad's birthday and we told him about little mogster on his birthday 3 years ago.
> 
> Im a bit overwhelmed and not sure what to do with myself, OH is away with work now til Friday night. Just me and mogster who now has wellies on the wrong feet lol. guess it is time to go get dinner sorted. Chicken rissoto I think - mmmm
> 
> xx

hey hun i think you got baby brain lol, i still got that now lol, you sound a bit coffudled hun is everything ok? just try to take every day as it comes, i know how you feel as i remember what it was like when i was pg with LM getting through every day was a blessing. 
aww little mogster sounds like he's having fun in his wellies lol gosh i miss those days so much, my youngest as you know is nearly 12.
rissotto sounds divine i am on my way sorry i'm late hope you saved me a plate.
well i am hoping the clomid works because i don't know how i can do this for the next 4 months lol, xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam has your headache gone yet?
> 
> 
> Oh my the moon is huge! Love it! I bet we could drive without headlights it's so bright and beautiful!
> 
> Hope your all well! Will check back after a while!:thumbup:

hey vickie, how are you today? i shall be doing your reading later tonight hun so dont think i have forgotten as i havent,
as for the headache, no not as yet hun, taken 9 painkillers up to now and they are 30/500 co codamol really strong and it is still there.
the moon is truly beautiful tonight so peaceful and serene, gives a sense of peace when you look at it,
Blessed Be xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sam has your headache gone yet?
> 
> 
> Oh my the moon is huge! Love it! I bet we could drive without headlights it's so bright and beautiful!
> 
> Hope your all well! Will check back after a while!:thumbup:
> 
> hey vickie, how are you today? i shall be doing your reading later tonight hun so dont think i have forgotten as i havent,
> as for the headache, no not as yet hun, taken 9 painkillers up to now and they are 30/500 co codamol really strong and it is still there.
> the moon is truly beautiful tonight so peaceful and serene, gives a sense of peace when you look at it,
> Blessed Be xxxClick to expand...

I don't worry about you forgetting me! I know when you can you will get to it! It's going to be a very busy night for you so if you need to put it off that's just fine with me..

Ok so I get this really bad headaches which require a shot of Demoral in my butte or IV but when I don't want to go there or they aren't to that point I use an ice pack on the part that is throbbing and I also take a bath towel and roll it up really tight and put rubber bands around it to hold it together then I lay stretching my neck and that usually works.Oh yeah and I take liquid Benadryl which opens the capularies to make your blood flow easier. Hope some of what I've recommended helps some but always use the ice pack and that gives some relief.:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Sam/Doodar - your dinner is in the dog! :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam/Doodar - your dinner is in the dog! :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

well i couldn't make it as i was soooooo busy with castings and affirmiations last night lol sorry hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, 
all castings and affirmations were done last night and i shall be sending spells out soon. affirmations also done for my lovelies on here (oh my been watching kim woodburn too much lol) who have already had spells, however all those who asked got and i will also be casting tonight so let me know if anyone has anymore requests. later i shall post a list of who was cast for and who had affirmations. its just gonna take me a while to write up lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Not actually got a dog but if I did your dinner would be in it! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> No worries lovey and thank you very much lovey, that will do me just nicely lovey :rofl:.
> Fantastico!!! I'm loving the D'Campo!! Go Gino Go Gino :happydance:

lol me too did you see last nights? gino "oo somathing isa nipping at my willie" lmao!!!
and kim with her £20 knickers that £10 worth is up her arse lol and "sconegate"lol i was in rucks of laughter lovies!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

and poor justin with the roaches coming in just as he was trying to sleep poor bugger, felt awful for him lol. and like we didnt know stuart was the next one out, sabrina went out the day before so ya know. and her bush "trucker" trials lol, very funny, do you watch the other programme later on on itv?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I had a hair disaster :cry: I have a carrier bag on my head and I am refusing to go out. It is meant to be blonde but its kind of a weird multi coloured colour and I DONT LIKE IT. I am trying to get in touch with my hairdresser today and see if she can sort it out before my works christmas do. Why oh why do we do these things.
> So I am so sorry I didnt make it for tea, bet the dog is happy though :rofl:

oh dear lol, hope you get it sorted hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

*CASTINGS*
Em-maryland
Billylid
knitwit
Tigger momma
Chloe 1


*STICKY BEAN SPELL
*
everyone

*HEALING SPELL*

Megg
c-sunshine
fluffy
bella's mamma
frogger
lindsey


*AFFIRMATIONS*

Tulip 
Bella'smama 
frogger 
Csunshine 
Thatgirl 
Aclio 
Lisahope 
Butterfly 
twinkle 
acbieri 
Thradia 
camocutie 
Mrs n 
obe 
littlemermaid 
kissy 
manda 
RchlSmly 
fluffyblue 
littlehush 
Littleaurora 
Doodar 
babytots 
muncho 
oddsocks 
wannab 
Lindsey 
Mrs clegg 
Sue Dunhym
cleebyjeeby 
megg 
mummymagic 
Dragonmummy
Zero7
ald 
nicolatmn 
natasja32
Dawny 
ineedaseed 
cheerfulangel 
beachlover 
ryder 
missymojo 
snowdrops 
kayleigh lou 
berniep 
scorpiodragon 
ohmybabybump
jaxvipe
pinkflamingo
kiki2007
ladybird 28
im_mi-affirmation as no details to cast
fb baby
gossipgirly
hippymumma23-affirmation as no details to cast
minimin-affirmation as no details to cast

phewwww!!!! i think that is everyone but i shall be rechecking in a little while,xxxx

if i have missed anyone please can you pm me


----------



## hedgewitch

can anyone who wants a Blue Moon cast pm me please and put title of mail as 
*Blue Moon Castings*

if you want a casting tonight or tomorrow put title as 
*Yule Moon Castings*

thanks girls, details of what spell is for and your details, names of you and OH, cycle dates (if for fertility) and an email address. and what spell you want casting.
Love and Light
Sam
xxxx


----------



## moggymay

can you ask for extra sticking power for my little bean please? :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> can you ask for extra sticking power for my little bean please? :hugs:

i will do hun, i did last night but i shall include you in tonights aswell. did you get my email?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just got bk online after my net went down last night. feel urgh today af is so so heavy and cramps are blahh. hope all are ok xx


----------



## katzone

Hi everyone!

Sorry I sort of came onto this thread a while back and then left again but I had been made redundant and had a lot going on in my "work life". Anyhoo I am back now and hoping it seems my spell may have worked!
I took a test this morning and got a very faint line...FX'd. Gonna wait a few days before testing again just in case but hopefully this is it!

Thank you for your help Sam!! :kiss: :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## Tigger Momma

think im coming down with a cold, bout to head out and get breakfast


----------



## moggymay

katzone said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I sort of came onto this thread a while back and then left again but I had been made redundant and had a lot going on in my "work life". Anyhoo I am back now and hoping it seems my spell may have worked!
> I took a test this morning and got a very faint line...FX'd. Gonna wait a few days before testing again just in case but hopefully this is it!
> 
> Thank you for your help Sam!! :kiss: :flower: :thumbup:

Congratulations. How old is the lovely little one on the tractor?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## katzone

moggymay said:


> katzone said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I sort of came onto this thread a while back and then left again but I had been made redundant and had a lot going on in my "work life". Anyhoo I am back now and hoping it seems my spell may have worked!
> I took a test this morning and got a very faint line...FX'd. Gonna wait a few days before testing again just in case but hopefully this is it!
> 
> Thank you for your help Sam!! :kiss: :flower: :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations. How old is the lovely little one on the tractor?Click to expand...

Thanks, he has just turned 4, that photo was taken on his 4th birthday, I really want to have another before he turns 5! :)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls hope yers all well, 

katzone holding thumps for you, 

was in work today yippie (the strike was called off) but i wouldnt hold it against them to call for another soon..

Sam whats the diffs between blue moon casting and yule casting?



lindseyanne not long to go now tick tock, tick tock!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

sam what are the difference between the spells? which one should I ask for xx


----------



## Tigger Momma

Yeah what are the differences??? Please. Thanks:wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

hehe pleased im not the only one :) x


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam thank you for my healing spell and the affirmation you did for me last night! I truly appreciate all you do for us here on BNB! Your a wonderful person to be able to put everybodies elses needs and problems before yours so I don't do spells but please except this biggest hugest :hugs: from across the pond!


----------



## GossipGirly

yes I agree xxx


----------



## Tigger Momma

I can't believe you do these for free. Sooooooo many other people charge. Why don't you. These are truly a blessing. What got you into these? Thanks a bunch


----------



## moggymay

Tigger Momma said:


> I can't believe you do these for free. Sooooooo many other people charge. Why don't you. These are truly a blessing. What got you into these? Thanks a bunch

Personally I think those who charge are wrong! It is a gift which should be shared only if the person with that gift wishes to do so. Profiting by playing on someones hopes and dreams is wrong. Sam is a star, she is sharing her gift with us because we all share a goal and she understands us. 

Not sure if it is relevant but we gave a donation to RAFA when Sam did our spell. We chose RAFA as a charity close to us as it helped the family of a friend of ours who died from brain cancer. We got our :bfp: the next full cycle after we did it!

Sam you are the best hon :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

moggymay said:


> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you do these for free. Sooooooo many other people charge. Why don't you. These are truly a blessing. What got you into these? Thanks a bunch
> 
> Personally I think those who charge are wrong! It is a gift which should be shared only if the person with that gift wishes to do so. Profiting by playing on someones hopes and dreams is wrong. Sam is a star, she is sharing her gift with us because we all share a goal and she understands us.
> 
> Not sure if it is relevant but we gave a donation to RAFA when Sam did our spell. We chose RAFA as a charity close to us as it helped the family of a friend of ours who died from brain cancer. We got our :bfp: the next full cycle after we did it!
> 
> Sam you are the best hon :hugs:Click to expand...

What a wonderful idea! I work closely with a charity called "Habitat for Humanity" I recieved a home through this charity years ago when I was a single parent and understand the blessing that come from vollunteers and donations. I have seen what these gifts can do! I own my home with a no interest loan that will be paid off in about 10yrs. It's such a comforting feeling to know I have a shelter over my head everyday and the people who worked on my house are still in my life and touch it everyday.

God bless you all!


----------



## hedgewitch

katzone said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I sort of came onto this thread a while back and then left again but I had been made redundant and had a lot going on in my "work life". Anyhoo I am back now and hoping it seems my spell may have worked!
> I took a test this morning and got a very faint line...FX'd. Gonna wait a few days before testing again just in case but hopefully this is it!
> 
> Thank you for your help Sam!! :kiss: :flower: :thumbup:

well done hun, heres hoping your little beany sticks, i shall do another affirmation for you tonight, anything else i can help with just let me know sweetie,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> No worries lovey and thank you very much lovey, that will do me just nicely lovey :rofl:.
> Fantastico!!! I'm loving the D'Campo!! Go Gino Go Gino :happydance:
> 
> lol me too did you see last nights? gino "oo somathing isa nipping at my willie" lmao!!!
> and kim with her £20 knickers that £10 worth is up her arse lol and "sconegate"lol i was in rucks of laughter lovies!!!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Lol love it!!!
> Holy moley!!! lol gets me every time.
> Whata do you mean forwards,backwards ina de middle!!! The bloke is just so funny. I dont think he actually realises how funny he is.
> Who do you reckon is a gonna tonight? It's obviously either justin or jimmy I just cant tell which way its gonna go. Its a tough un!!
> Thanks for the affirmation hun!! x x xClick to expand...

i love it lol, i have never watched it before as i thought it was rubbish but i tell you this much it truly brightens my day, and yes the tube with stuart and Gino was hilarious and bless him he looks soooo serious lol. hmmmm i am not sure who will go tonight, it might be Jimmy as Justin really did his best last night, oooooooooooo and its soooooooooooooo sweet that justin and colin are getting re married, 
xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Sam whats the diffs between blue moon casting and yule casting?

Hey sweet how are you? well the Yule moon is the full moon for december but as we have 2 this month the second is a special one as it only occurs every few years and so is called a Blue Moon hence the saying once in a blue moon,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> Sam whats the diffs between blue moon casting and yule casting?
> 
> Hey sweet how are you? well the Yule moon is the full moon for december but as we have 2 this month the second is a special one as it only occurs every few years and so is called a Blue Moon hence the saying once in a blue moon,xxxClick to expand...


thanks,, didnt realise how special it will be

im very well thanks, watching corrie at the same time and writing ha ha..

we got a busy weekend ahead, its my OH kids Christmas party on sat afternoon, so were taking our little one two small cousins so they will be staying over from tomorrow night, sat the party, then on Sunday were taking them to Phoenix park here in Dublin to see the reindeers sooo looking forward to that part.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls
you are all so very very welcome for the spells, i don't charge as it is wrong to gain from someone elses needs and at the end of the day i like to help people and being Pagan that is important to me, you gals were all here for me when my daughter died and i honestly can say i wouldn't be here today if it hadn't been for you all, those were very dark days and i truly wanted to be with my little girl.
the donation idea is truly a wonderful one and i am very proud of you all for showing your "pagan" side,
i got into wicca and paganism when we lost so many of our angels, i began to search for a meaning as to why i would have had 16 angels from m/c and then my baby boy who passed away and then of course my beautiful Lilly-Maye and it helped me reach an understanding as to why we lose the ones we love, the wheel of life has to keep turning. i believe everything happens for a reason and that we should not try to question that too much as there is no hurt or pain intended, but a higher reason, we are sent to earth to learn our lessons, when that lesson is learnt we return to the Summerlands which is like heaven, there we reflect on what we learnt on earth and then we return again to learn another lesson,
for instance Lilly-Maye was sent i believe to teach me about sacrifice and also to teach her love, she was very loved. the morning she passed away i told the doctor i would got to the ends of the earth to have her and sacrifice anything as we had tried for her for so long, i wanted to be a mummy, 20 minutes later she passed away. that seems so cruel but you must understand that she was in a lot of pain, she tried for 6 weeks to survive seizures and bless her she fought to hold on but her tiny heart just couldn't do it anymore, so mother nature stepped in and took her pain from her gave her wings and i became an angel mummy, i was given her pain to carry as my own. a job any mummy would do, i got what i wanted. and i thank mother nature for that as her existance would have been miserable if she had survived, she would have been in such pain and on life support due to the amount of brain damage she had from the seizures. she may have been sleeping when she was born but i laboured her and her daddy cut the cord from around her neck and body and the held her whilst he delivered her into this realm, the midwife stepped back and allowed us that at least. when she passed away i had my arms around my tummy holding her, she knew she was loved.
we then made sure we had our past relatives come to collect her spirit and take her to the Summerlands, just like any parents would do we made sure she was safe and loved. see no one can ever take her from me not her memory or the love i have for her.
i don't know if you can follow what i mean but it makes sense to me lol.

as for the spells well you can have any spells you like really, everything is possible as long as you believe in yourself, always remember that girls, believe in yourselves. the Magick is within you,
well any questions just ask me and i shall be happy to answer you, Blessed Be girls,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry for waffling lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> thanks,, didnt realise how special it will be
> 
> im very well thanks, watching corrie at the same time and writing ha ha..
> 
> we got a busy weekend ahead, its my OH kids Christmas party on sat afternoon, so were taking our little one two small cousins so they will be staying over from tomorrow night, sat the party, then on Sunday were taking them to Phoenix park here in Dublin to see the reindeers sooo looking forward to that part.

sounds like fun, i miss going to see the reindeer, we used to go every year to see them but the kids are all "grown up" now lol or so they claim, so its "soooooo not cool mum" lol,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls
> you are all so very very welcome for the spells, i don't charge as it is wrong to gain from someone elses needs and at the end of the day i like to help people and being Pagan that is important to me, you gals were all here for me when my daughter died and i honestly can say i wouldn't be here today if it hadn't been for you all, those were very dark days and i truly wanted to be with my little girl.
> the donation idea is truly a wonderful one and i am very proud of you all for showing your "pagan" side,
> i got into wicca and paganism when we lost so many of our angels, i began to search for a meaning as to why i would have had 16 angels from m/c and then my baby boy who passed away and then of course my beautiful Lilly-Maye and it helped me reach an understanding as to why we lose the ones we love, the wheel of life has to keep turning. i believe everything happens for a reason and that we should not try to question that too much as there is no hurt or pain intended, but a higher reason, we are sent to earth to learn our lessons, when that lesson is learnt we return to the Summerlands which is like heaven, there we reflect on what we learnt on earth and then we return again to learn another lesson,
> for instance Lilly-Maye was sent i believe to teach me about sacrifice and also to teach her love, she was very loved. the morning she passed away i told the doctor i would got to the ends of the earth to have her and sacrifice anything as we had tried for her for so long, i wanted to be a mummy, 20 minutes later she passed away. that seems so cruel but you must understand that she was in a lot of pain, she tried for 6 weeks to survive seizures and bless her she fought to hold on but her tiny heart just couldn't do it anymore, so mother nature stepped in and took her pain from her gave her wings and i became an angel mummy, i was given her pain to carry as my own. a job any mummy would do, i got what i wanted. and i thank mother nature for that as her existance would have been miserable if she had survived, she would have been in such pain and on life support due to the amount of brain damage she had from the seizures. she may have been sleeping when she was born but i laboured her and her daddy cut the cord from around her neck and body and the held her whilst he delivered her into this realm, the midwife stepped back and allowed us that at least. when she passed away i had my arms around my tummy holding her, she knew she was loved.
> we then made sure we had our past relatives come to collect her spirit and take her to the Summerlands, just like any parents would do we made sure she was safe and loved. see no one can ever take her from me not her memory or the love i have for her.
> i don't know if you can follow what i mean but it makes sense to me lol.
> 
> as for the spells well you can have any spells you like really, everything is possible as long as you believe in yourself, always remember that girls, believe in yourselves. the Magick is within you,
> well any questions just ask me and i shall be happy to answer you, Blessed Be girls,xxxx


aww Sam that was so heart felt, beautiful written you just sum everything up there, for me for me ive never let go i just hidden the pain and suffering while still being bitter inside and NOT or HARD to belive or AFRIAD to belive that i'll will have a baby to hold and love to teach the happniess of joy to be in our family in this world,


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> aww Sam that was so heart felt, beautiful written you just sum everything up there, for me for me ive never let go i just hidden the pain and suffering while still being bitter inside and NOT or HARD to belive or AFRIAD to belive that i'll will have a baby to hold and love to teach the happniess of joy to be in our family in this world,

you will have your baby and you will be a good mummy too, you all will. you all have so much love to give, i am a stranger and i feel so loved by all of you, if you can show this much love to someone you don't know then i believe that your babies will be the luckiest babies in the world, it is so very hard to accept the loss and yes there are days i too feel bitter but i remember what i had in the short time with my baby girl and i will cherish that time forever,
sending you hugs sweet and floaty kisses from Lilly-Maye, i will post a picture in a min that always makes me smile when i think of the babies i have lost and that other girls i know have lost too,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hmmm came out smaller than it is on my comp but this pic always makes me think of Lilly-Maye with all her angel baby friends,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

omg it really beautiful so peaceful i love it love love it. 

i zoom it in so im going to copy and paste it 

i can see what you mean i see Lilly-Maye (golden hair) with the other Angel next to her touching her on the cheek


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya my darlings

how are you doing 


im sorry im awol atm, life is kinda getting in the way right now, 

the pain is soo much lesser from my cyst :) so hopefully its going away on its own, 

my :witch: is still awol atm, so v tempted to test. on cd41, last time i had a cycle this long was 1st after mmc, and before that i wazs pg .......

hcgs were neg on day 35, but not sure what dpo that was ... was bout 13 dpo???


much love and :dust: to you all

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

That was just beautiful Sam! You are a truly blessed woman with a strong heart to have endured all the pain you have and come out on the other side feeling the way you do!

Did you try any of those things I suggested to get rid of your headache and if so did they work???? Hope your feeling better!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thats right lol, she had strawberry blonde hair, i have lots of little pics like that here is the one for xmas lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> That was just beautiful Sam! You are a truly blessed woman with a strong heart to have endured all the pain you have and come out on the other side feeling the way you do!
> 
> Did you try any of those things I suggested to get rid of your headache and if so did they work???? Hope your feeling better!:hugs:

tried the ice pack in fact got one on my forehead as we speak and it seems to ease it, as soon as i take it off though it bloody hurts again lol,
how are you hunny?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Heya my darlings
> 
> how are you doing
> 
> 
> im sorry im awol atm, life is kinda getting in the way right now,
> 
> the pain is soo much lesser from my cyst :) so hopefully its going away on its own,
> 
> my :witch: is still awol atm, so v tempted to test. on cd41, last time i had a cycle this long was 1st after mmc, and before that i wazs pg .......
> 
> hcgs were neg on day 35, but not sure what dpo that was ... was bout 13 dpo???
> 
> 
> much love and :dust: to you all
> 
> :hugs:

we are all always here for you and you take the time you need to heal , i hope everything will come better for you soon, do you mind if i do you a healing spell tonight?xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> That was just beautiful Sam! You are a truly blessed woman with a strong heart to have endured all the pain you have and come out on the other side feeling the way you do!
> 
> Did you try any of those things I suggested to get rid of your headache and if so did they work???? Hope your feeling better!:hugs:
> 
> tried the ice pack in fact got one on my forehead as we speak and it seems to ease it, as soon as i take it off though it bloody hurts again lol,
> how are you hunny?Click to expand...

I'm really feeling kinda low today, don't really know why maybe just one of those emotional days. :dohh: Crying at the drop of a hat these days does that make me mental well then ok I'm in good company then! LOL


I always wrap the ice pack around the back of my neck but I don't know if you have benadryl over there but it help traumatically and you can get the liquid non-drowsey kind or the drowsey kind and it makes you sleep. Could be just what the Dr ordered. LOL:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> I'm really feeling kinda low today, don't really know why maybe just one of those emotional days. :dohh: Crying at the drop of a hat these days does that make me mental well then ok I'm in good company then! LOL
> 
> 
> I always wrap the ice pack around the back of my neck but I don't know if you have benadryl over there but it help traumatically and you can get the liquid non-drowsey kind or the drowsey kind and it makes you sleep. Could be just what the Dr ordered. LOL:hugs:

oh well i've been doing that too for days, some say its the full moon, all the wiccan ladies i know say that it is the full moon that makes us emotional which is where the word lunatic comes from......some useless info for you there lol. luna for the moon.
hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow, you should do if it is the moon as its strength wanes after tomorrow.
benadryl here is an allergy medicine but i have heard this before as it is recommended in pregnancy for something, cant remember now.xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really feeling kinda low today, don't really know why maybe just one of those emotional days. :dohh: Crying at the drop of a hat these days does that make me mental well then ok I'm in good company then! LOL
> 
> 
> I always wrap the ice pack around the back of my neck but I don't know if you have benadryl over there but it help traumatically and you can get the liquid non-drowsey kind or the drowsey kind and it makes you sleep. Could be just what the Dr ordered. LOL:hugs:
> 
> oh well i've been doing that too for days, some say its the full moon, all the wiccan ladies i know say that it is the full moon that makes us emotional which is where the word lunatic comes from......some useless info for you there lol. luna for the moon.
> hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow, you should do if it is the moon as its strength wanes after tomorrow.
> benadryl here is an allergy medicine but i have heard this before as it is recommended in pregnancy for something, cant remember now.xxxClick to expand...

It is an allergy medication here too but what it does is open the capillaries in you head to allow the blood to flow better hence make the ache go away. Liquid works faster but the pills do the same thing.

I'm heading home to put my tree up so you all have a wonderful evening! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Truely beautiful. I just love the way you talk about her sam and you sound so much more positive now. You have grown so strong from all this and you are right your little angel so deserves to be celebrated and we are here to do that with you hun always!. Your little angel will be up there twinkling with the stars and proudly looking down on her mummy. We love you hun and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the spells and everything you do putting others first on this forum. You are a star and the brightest one at that well maybe second brightest of course lily-maye is the first. Hugs and kisses.x x

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_18_7.gif
thanks hun, and yes Lilly-Maye is the brightest star of all, i always think of her when i look at the stars lol, how are you tonight?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> It is an allergy medication here too but what it does is open the capillaries in you head to allow the blood to flow better hence make the ache go away. Liquid works faster but the pills do the same thing.
> 
> I'm heading home to put my tree up so you all have a wonderful evening! :hugs:

ah right well i shall have to try that then, hope you have a wonderful time trimming the tree, have a wonderful night,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I'm good thanks. Just finished watching I'm a celeb, can't believe its the final tomorrow ahhhhhh what are we going to do!!! De-Campo all the way without a doubt. What do you say my love?

oooh i am just watching it now just seen them milking the goats lol, so funny, i think it will either be kim or gino but all four of them that are left are good and i think they all deserve to win. they crack me up lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

gino is hilarious i think he may well win,


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam darl, i dont mind if you do a healing spell sweetie - thank you babes xx would u also cross ur fingers for bfp too tho .. hahha


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey sam darl, i dont mind if you do a healing spell sweetie - thank you babes xx would u also cross ur fingers for bfp too tho .. hahha

of course i will hun, how are you besides life stressing you out?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> My money is on him. I Lovva him!! He cracks me up. Wont get chance to watch the final tomorrow night :cry: will have to watch it saturday by which time someone will have told me who has won. Dont you just hate that. I've watched the whole series and then on the final night I'm bloody out. Typical!!!!

WHAT?!!!! you can't be out, thats sooooooooooo wrong, put a big sign on here saying that no one is allowed to say anything lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

oh no the queen of the jungle has left!!! i love justin and they evicted him, what am i to do now????


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks for the spell sam xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Thanks soooo much sam

CD1 BABY!!!!! wahoooo


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Thanks soooo much sam
> 
> CD1 BABY!!!!! wahoooo

thats great hun, glad its all come right for you now go get that BFP!!
how are you feeling today?xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Im alright babes, :witch: is being mean to me bt at least shes here!! 

feeling really upbeat about a relaxed but consistatn approach to it all over xmas :)


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> Im alright babes, :witch: is being mean to me bt at least shes here!!
> 
> feeling really upbeat about a relaxed but consistatn approach to it all over xmas :)

Christmas strumping! Bet I know what you are getting your OH for chrimbo! Enjoy x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Im alright babes, :witch: is being mean to me bt at least shes here!!
> 
> feeling really upbeat about a relaxed but consistatn approach to it all over xmas :)

thats good, weird isn't it , we want the witch to stay away most of the time and she turns up, when we want her to come she drags her feet, awkward cow!! glad you're feeling ok hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning gals, how are we all on this cold winters morning? so refreshing but freezing lol, had counselling this morning but couldn't get in my car!!doors frozen solid so had to cancel which is a shame as i actually enjoy thereapy lol, weird but true.

well cd10 for me just got my first high, still got sore boobs and crampy tum, headaches still playing havoc with me so thinking its time to see my neurologist now, constant migraine type with pressure and swelling on the front of my head above my eyebrows which is a new symptom so goodness knows whats going on now. painkillers don't touch it and i have mega strong ones due to my conditions, with everything i already have my mind has gone into overdrive as my seizures are playing up.got my MRI scan on 21st so i am sure if there is anything there they will see it.

thats about it for me, my daughter applied for the medics course in the army for when she leaves school and she got accepted yesterday, out of 135 kids 5 were picked and she was one of them and the only female so well done to hannah. i am so proud of her but so scared of her being out there alone at night with bombs and stuff going off and me not there to comfort her.......like i said my mind gone into overdrive lol. she is going round with the biggest grin you ever saw plastered on her face.
hope everyone is well today
Love and Light
sam
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Sam sweetie my hubby is an army medic. Tell you girl they're a good bunch and will look after her. And if she ends up my way hubby will look after her for you. Xxx that witch is a damn cow but never mind. I'll beat her down with a wine bottle or two tonite


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Sam sweetie my hubby is an army medic. Tell you girl they're a good bunch and will look after her. And if she ends up my way hubby will look after her for you. Xxx that witch is a damn cow but never mind. I'll beat her down with a wine bottle or two tonite

thanks hun, i know its just i already had to go through a burial of one child gosh that sounds so damn selfish, i know its what she wants to do and i am so proud of her believe me its me that has the issues with it, i just see so much sadness when you watch the news and the thought drives me to tears. she phoned me from school to tell me and she was so excited and i was for her too but as soon as i got off the phone i cried and cried lol, sad huh?xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Not sad at all my darling. My hubby has been in over 3 years and has yet to go to afghan. She'll have two years or so of training to do before she's even considered to go out. If you ever wanna talk about it just pm me my darling xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Not sad at all my darling. My hubby has been in over 3 years and has yet to go to afghan. She'll have two years or so of training to do before she's even considered to go out. If you ever wanna talk about it just pm me my darling xxx

thanks hun, she has been told she can go out on her 18th birthday and she is so excited about it all even though she knows what it is like out there she wants to go help but i think of her alone and scared and not being able to speak to me so i can comfort her or give her a hug to let her know its ok, i don't know how you gals all cope with it i truly don't. you all deserve a medal yourselves,xxx


----------



## ThatGirl

temp went down but pretty sure i o'd ov pain gone, cervic changed not as much cm and opk getting lighter hopefully temp will go back up tomorrow :)
aint got round to doing spell yet...


----------



## MissyMojo

When she does go. You'll be able to email her daily and send parcels and ring her and leave voice mails. If she's hospital based she'll be safer than ground or close support.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are we all? af has died down a bit now thank god


----------



## LittleAurora

oh i feel so ill!!! I nearly fainted this morning and then vomited my lunch :( BOO HISS!!!
my head is not sore as such but feels like there is a little fire in it!

how is every one else?


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam what wonderful news about your daughter and yes you only want the best for her we all understand! :hugs: LMAO you doors were frozen, I thought only here in the states with all the snow and sleet do we get frozen car doors. LOL :dohh: I would defo talk to a neurologist, mine used to give me blocks, where they would block off some blood vessels in my head, horrible I know how it sounds but it didn't hurt, I had about 3 shots and each one lasted about 6months. I don't take them anymore as the last one was before I pg a year ago and you cant get them whilst pg and so I just haven't gone back but I do get shots of demerol and visteral(nausea) used to be Fenergan but they have quit doing that as it's bad or something :shrug: Anywho hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Missy you go girl have a bottle for me while your at it. LOL

Lindseyanne glad cow bag is being nicer to you!

That girls Yeah for O'n!!!! Hope you got your bd sessions in!

Little Aura hope you get feeling better!

afm my temp went up today from yesterdays plummit:dohh: nice rise anyway. We only got the tree up last night and then tonight and tomorrow morning we will be decorating it! We have a swim party this evening and then girly dinner party at my house Saturday night and then Christmas program at Church for DD Sunday evening. Busy weekend and plus I'm babysitting my friends kids this evening. Well 2 of the 4 anyway. LOL


----------



## GossipGirly

witch got me girls, thinking i might go on wtt for a while because of wedding x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh god i feel rough!! I am so starving to the point were i feel like i am going to pass out like this morning i was out and nearly passed out but then when i did eat i felt so sick i thought i was going to vomit!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

GossipGirly said:


> witch got me girls, thinking i might go on wtt for a while because of wedding x

:hugs: so sorry the cow bag got you! Do what's right for you and when you decide to come back good luck!


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Sam what wonderful news about your daughter and yes you only want the best for her we all understand! :hugs: LMAO you doors were frozen, I thought only here in the states with all the snow and sleet do we get frozen car doors. LOL :dohh: I would defo talk to a neurologist, mine used to give me blocks, where they would block off some blood vessels in my head, horrible I know how it sounds but it didn't hurt, I had about 3 shots and each one lasted about 6months. I don't take them anymore as the last one was before I pg a year ago and you cant get them whilst pg and so I just haven't gone back but I do get shots of demerol and visteral(nausea) used to be Fenergan but they have quit doing that as it's bad or something :shrug: Anywho hope you feel better soon!:hugs:
> 
> Missy you go girl have a bottle for me while your at it. LOL
> 
> Lindseyanne glad cow bag is being nicer to you!
> 
> That girls Yeah for O'n!!!! Hope you got your bd sessions in!
> 
> Little Aura hope you get feeling better!
> 
> afm my temp went up today from yesterdays plummit:dohh: nice rise anyway. We only got the tree up last night and then tonight and tomorrow morning we will be decorating it! We have a swim party this evening and then girly dinner party at my house Saturday night and then Christmas program at Church for DD Sunday evening. Busy weekend and plus I'm babysitting my friends kids this evening. Well 2 of the 4 anyway. LOL

wow busy weekend for you hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> oh god i feel rough!! I am so starving to the point were i feel like i am going to pass out like this morning i was out and nearly passed out but then when i did eat i felt so sick i thought i was going to vomit!!!

sorry you're feeling poorly rebecca, hope you feel better soon hunny,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

GossipGirly said:


> witch got me girls, thinking i might go on wtt for a while because of wedding x

sorry to hear the witch got you and sorry to hear you may be going to WTT, i hope you will still pop in and we can chat, we will all miss you,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

have any of you taken clomid? i have some strange things going on and need some advice,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

awwsorry hon I have not. Whats up tho?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies,

Happy Saturday, anyone else putting up xmas tree and decs this weekend??? im gona do it today or tomoro i think :) just looked up my cycle for this month and it predicts ov over xmas, so i forsee lots of druken fumbles in parents bak rooms pmsl :rofl: if it works for teenagers to get mining at xmas party have a fumble and whoops a daisy then it'll work for a married couple in theyre early 20s yeah?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> awwsorry hon I have not. Whats up tho?

gosh i been trying to post this since 11.55 last night lol

hey hun its TMI so be warned, you know when you have had nookie and you stand up or sit up and it gushes out well i am having that but with CM, not had nookie yet, i am cd 10 and got my first high and started with this yesterday so much that i am having to wear a pad but i was told it would dry up, it just gushes and goes through my knicks and pants so i got a big wet patch, really weird. its watery and like murky so like creamy cm but very watery,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Happy Saturday, anyone else putting up xmas tree and decs this weekend??? im gona do it today or tomoro i think :) just looked up my cycle for this month and it predicts ov over xmas, so i forsee lots of druken fumbles in parents bak rooms pmsl :rofl: if it works for teenagers to get mining at xmas party have a fumble and whoops a daisy then it'll work for a married couple in theyre early 20s yeah?

don'tcha just love a good fumble, makes for a great night me thinks, enjoy hunnywe had a fumble and got caught with LM and we only did it the once that month lol,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

well the clomid is to boost your fertility do lots of fluid for helpin spermies swim??


----------



## MissyMojo

omfg im so fed up - ordered xmas shopping online 

paid for sat morning delivery!!! £5.50 - no show!!

ring dhl the courier who say well ur order was on 48hr dispatch, will arrive tuesday!!
ring boots who go nooo we passed ur order over 2 days ago for delivery dont know what dhl are playing at but we'll refund the deliver cost for you and mail a complaint to dhl head office!, go to ring dhl back ! they closed at 1!!! ffs!!!

xmas shopping will be delivered Monday! i wanted i wrapped n under my tree b4 then! 



Sam - waaayyy to much cm for my liking that! but hope it means theres magic at work :)

got sent a lovely prezzy from Drazic<3 :) a wooden santa 2 vials of baby dust a moon stone and a rose quartz:)


----------



## LittleAurora

i feel so pants today. I feel so hungry i feel sick, then i eat and i feel sick. I feel like the food is stuck in my tum and it wont settle. My head hurts to :(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I tried to eat a alittle something and i just want to puke it all back up again. but then in a wee while i feel fine again! whats going on ??


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I tried to eat a alittle something and i just want to puke it all back up again. but then in a wee while i feel fine again! whats going on ??

not too sure have you done any more tests?xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls i was wondering if i could join your group ? xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

No I have not done any more tests. I am in bed now with the lap top. feel hungry this morning but a little ill. I have te Drs on Tuesday.

how is every one? I woke up thinking that it was Monday and was all worried about sleeping in lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## LittleAurora

morning how are you today???


----------



## MissyMojo

ugg!

i have such an upset tummy :( 

too much alcohol not enouh food, i want a macdonalds!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh i want mcdonalds too!! lol But i dont want ot go out in the cold!! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> morning how are you today???

feel sick and so nervouse lol 6 days!


----------



## MissyMojo

your gonna be fine:) but tryy to remember to stop and take stock of ur day, big portions of mine are a blur they happened quite fast, try if u can to get half hour with ur husband to catch up and be together


----------



## LittleAurora

oh it will be cool remember on the day all the planning has been done and try TRY TRY to step back and relax. dont be afraid to let others do things for you!! 

The kids are dressed and we are going to mcdonalds! LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

is this true....the further on the pregnancy the higher HcG will be and tests will then become dud!?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls,
hope we are all well, i have had a shit of a weekend, argueing, kids and hubby, stormy weather again so trees down, power cuts and flooding, 
tried biting the bullet and getting the xmas decs out and putting them up after kids and matt mithering, which in itself was so hard to do as we found out xmas day we were expecting Little Piglet and i had obviously done the pregnant thing and dreamt of christmas with my litle girl after trying for her for so long and then losing her, but then my darling hubby had to cause the worse row and my son and him ended up in a situation where i had to come in and seperate them to save it getting any worse so decorations are now back in the loft and i have cancelled christmas in this house.
i feel so damn angry with all of them as they knew how difficult it was for me this year needless to say they all got a piece of my mind and like i said i lost her too but i am not going round being angry and bitter toward them but they are all just tearing each other apart and i have had enough.
i am at a complete loss as to what to do, i have no control over my family at all, she brought us all together but i fear losing her has finally torn us apart. 
to make matters worse i am in agony as i have had my 3rd high and temp dropped today so looks like i will ovulate over the next couple of days, my tummy is so tender that even coughing is agony and has me doubled over and now i don't know whether to take advantage of the clomid and try to conceive or just forget it all together and not take clomid again next cycle. i am so bloody confused, i left a phone mesaage telling my counsellor i'm not coming back as i am just so miserable and stressed out that my agoraphobia has gone into overdrive and i won't go out again, all those familiar fears are creeping back in and keeping me a prisoner again.
i am sorry for coming on here putting a downer on everyone but you are the only people that can help me, my friends. i know we have never met but you are all my lifeline and the only touch of sanity i have lol, sorry,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls,
> hope we are all well, i have had a shit of a weekend, argueing, kids and hubby, stormy weather again so trees down, power cuts and flooding,
> tried biting the bullet and getting the xmas decs out and putting them up after kids and matt mithering, which in itself was so hard to do as we found out xmas day we were expecting Little Piglet and i had obviously done the pregnant thing and dreamt of christmas with my litle girl after trying for her for so long and then losing her, but then my darling hubby had to cause the worse row and my son and him ended up in a situation where i had to come in and seperate them to save it getting any worse so decorations are now back in the loft and i have cancelled christmas in this house.
> i feel so damn angry with all of them as they knew how difficult it was for me this year needless to say they all got a piece of my mind and like i said i lost her too but i am not going round being angry and bitter toward them but they are all just tearing each other apart and i have had enough.
> i am at a complete loss as to what to do, i have no control over my family at all, she brought us all together but i fear losing her has finally torn us apart.
> to make matters worse i am in agony as i have had my 3rd high and temp dropped today so looks like i will ovulate over the next couple of days, my tummy is so tender that even coughing is agony and has me doubled over and now i don't know whether to take advantage of the clomid and try to conceive or just forget it all together and not take clomid again next cycle. i am so bloody confused, i left a phone mesaage telling my counsellor i'm not coming back as i am just so miserable and stressed out that my agoraphobia has gone into overdrive and i won't go out again, all those familiar fears are creeping back in and keeping me a prisoner again.
> i am sorry for coming on here putting a downer on everyone but you are the only people that can help me, my friends. i know we have never met but you are all my lifeline and the only touch of sanity i have lol, sorry,xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am just on my break at work. I came in to help out and I wish I hadn't now.
> One of the girls just announced she is pregnant and she doesn't know if she is keeping the baby. I stupidly told her I was trying and that wouldnt it be nice if we were to go through it together. Her response was why would anybody try to get pregnant. It is so unfair. Obviously hers was a mistake. I went in the toilet and I cried and to top it off I think AF is on her way I have really bad cramps and my temp is lower today. All I want to do is go home. Luckily I'm finishing early so not long to go.
> Sam I'm so sorry your having problems. Not had chance to read through properly but I will reply later hun. :hugs::hugs:.
> Bye for now.x

oh hunny sorry to hear that you are having a rough day, unfortuanatly the girl probably isn't even thinking straight at the moment, it sounds like it was a shock to her to be pregnant and her train of thought at the moment is only concerned with her feelings, she probably hasn't even realised how insensitive to you she has been, just try to offer her support, i know that sounds difficult considering she has offended you but she sounds like she could really do with a friend now, you know what a precious thing a pregnancy is after reading about and experiencing all our highs and lows help her to make sure it is the right decision she is going to make,
sorry you're feeling crappy, hopefully the witch won't appear, take care,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls, 
and Hi to our new friend :flower:

well has a lovely busy weekend with Santa and OH party, but we didnt get to go to the aprk to see the reindeers :nope: :cry: not fair, OH didnt feel like driving which is not to far from us but with traffic etc time time getting there, and i dont drive, oh well....
But we got our party do on this weekend swo looking forward to the night out.

ooh lin the big count down is on yippey so were still on for our online party for you......... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies hope u are all ok. sam hope things start to perk up for you soon. as for me feeling very blurgh cant stop sneezing and have a sore throat. great lolben also has a very sore throat


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon girls,
> and Hi to our new friend :flower:
> 
> well has a lovely busy weekend with Santa and OH party, but we didnt get to go to the aprk to see the reindeers :nope: :cry: not fair, OH didnt feel like driving which is not to far from us but with traffic etc time time getting there, and i dont drive, oh well....
> But we got our party do on this weekend swo looking forward to the night out.
> 
> ooh lin the big count down is on yippey so were still on for our online party for you......... :happydance::happydance::happydance:

yep 5 days to go just tried my dress on again its a bit long but will have to do lol.ben wants me to go for a meal with him and his fam the friday before but not sure if i want to lol


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: wooop wopppp we have the money we have the money


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam and Doodar so sorry your weekend wasn't pleasant! :hugs:

Sam your family will come together again soon! I would defo use the clomid could mean you get to complete you family. But who am I to say if you should or not do what you think is best.:hugs:

Doodar I have a friend who just turned 26yrs old and she now has 4 kids with three different men :dohh: makes me feel very fortunate that I waited as that could have been me if I wasn't careful but it really burns my arse that she get pg at the drop of a hat and it takes so much for me and other ladies more deserving of children! Ok so my rant is over!

Lindseyanne getting so excited for you! 

Welcome newbie to our group you will find these ladies just lovely here!

afm had a wonderful day with DD Saturday and then DH took me out for crab and steak and then we did the Wal-mart thing which I hate but was greatful he went with me as we needed quite a bit of stuff this trip.:dohh: Worked on Sunday with DH at his side job and boy am I feeling my age ARGH!! FF moved my O date to Saturday from Friday and the last time DH and I dtd was Thursday wee hours of the morning I think I'm out :growlmad: So that's about it. Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

MEH!!
just got off the phone to julie, my counseller, they don't do home visits! but she is willing to ring me half hour before my appointment to encourage me to get in my car and drive so i suppose thats something, anyhoo how are we all today? well i hope,

Vicky you tried, there is nothing more you can do and i know how hard that must have been for you to try talk to her about a little bean when its all you want, well done for having the ability to put her emotions and feelings over yours,xxx

Vickie, sounds like you had a lovely weekend, how are you beside feeling old lol,xxx

Lindsey glad you got the money sorted, least thats a huge weight of your shoulders,xxx

Rebecca, hope you are ok, let me know how its goes with the docs please hun, i have been thinking about it all weekend lol,xxx

Jo, how are you sweetie? doing ok i hope,xxx

hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok,xxx

as for me well i got my peak this morning, bang on cd14!!!!yey!! but down side, indulged in a bit of the "hows ya father" last night and woke up with matts bugs! sore throat that is half closed and looks like i've taken to it with a piece of sandpaper, sound really manly when i talk although matt says it sounds sexy so i am a bit worried as to what his tastes are lol, sore ears, headache and just general flu-ey conditions, marvellous! but i got my peak so i don't care lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam sorry hun must of posted at the same time lol.
> 
> Thanks yeah it was really hard for me to talk to her and I think she will live to regret it. She really does need to grow up.
> 
> Its so hard when you come down with something while ttc because your too scared to take anything for it. Keep yourself warm hun, lots of tlc and warm honey and lemon and failing that just get matt to chop your head off lol.x

lol yeah chopping off my head sounds good but god knows what he would use it for blargh!!
just went to make my witchy brew that i have when i get like this only to find that since everyone else in the house has been ill and drinking my witchy brew they have used all of my supplies and left me with none!! so now i am buggered!
yes i think she will regret her decision too but you did all you could, and she has to make her own mistakes as awful as that is as we truly do understand how precious life is you just have to be there and hopefully after she has had time to take stock she will change her opinion.
how are you today hun, beside feeling old too lol, think we have a new thread forming her, oldies TTC lol, or baby beans for the biddies lolxxx


----------



## snowdrops

:cry:
back to CD1 for me......... 


chat later xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> back to CD1 for me.........
> 
> 
> chat later xxx

hey hun, sorry to hear that. take some time and then do what we always do, brush yourself off and try again, you know lindsey told me a quote when i was debating how cruel i was to keep trying after all the babies i have lost and recently especially i can't get it out of my head, "when the world says give up, hope whispers one more try",xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Just to lighten the mood.....https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NffEk7mv7qbtp8eLcqDZ


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

LittleAurora said:


> Just to lighten the mood.....https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NffEk7mv7qbtp8eLcqDZ

:rofl: Gonna change my FB profile pic!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

whats your FB id?


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> back to CD1 for me.........
> 
> 
> chat later xxx
> 
> hey hun, sorry to hear that. take some time and then do what we always do, brush yourself off and try again, you know lindsey told me a quote when i was debating how cruel i was to keep trying after all the babies i have lost and recently especially i can't get it out of my head, "when the world says give up, hope whispers one more try",xxxClick to expand...

thanks bought meself small box of chocs with cherry in them love them at this time of the year so ill have nice bath and eat them while he watching the footie tonight


----------



## LittleAurora

Having trouble getting motivated today. Really tired, sick and my head hurts :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Snowdrop so sorry that bag has come to visit! :hugs:
Sam hope your feeling better how about a hug from across the pond! :hugs: did you feel it I squeezed you really good!
Little Auroa Love the website sent it to all my friends in the Disco one. LMAO

Lindseyanne not many more days and you'll be MRS........ WOOO HOOO!

Doodar hope your feeling better today!

AFM just doing the waiting thing oh and yeah my temp went back up today! @@'s are tender but that's the symptom I have. Hope this finds you all well!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to you all, im not such a gr8 buddy wit all this crazy partaying and sex im having + crazy work hours 
but im thinking of u all xxx

im not too bad :) gott sent a moonstone and a rose quartz from drazic<3 :) so they go under my pillow tonight, witch left yesterday and :sex: commenced, this is my ultra relaxed cycle, drinking wine eating rubbish partying and lots of sex with hubby in random places - word of warning do it at the bottom of the stairs not the top!!! :rofl: 

but i keep forgetting my folci acid :? silly mare i am,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am sooooooooo nervouse meeting bens mum fro the first time tomoz:sick::|


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> i am sooooooooo nervouse meeting bens mum fro the first time tomoz:sick::|

You'll be great, he picked you right! So his mum can like you or not and it wont matter! I have never met or even talked to my mother-in-law so you'll have one up on me! They aren't all they're cracked up to be! Good luck and just enjoy your last few single days. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Snowdrop so sorry that bag has come to visit! :hugs:
> Sam hope your feeling better how about a hug from across the pond! :hugs: did you feel it I squeezed you really good!
> Little Auroa Love the website sent it to all my friends in the Disco one. LMAO
> 
> Lindseyanne not many more days and you'll be MRS........ WOOO HOOO!
> 
> Doodar hope your feeling better today!
> 
> AFM just doing the waiting thing oh and yeah my temp went back up today! @@'s are tender but that's the symptom I have. Hope this finds you all well!
> 
> Thanks hunny feeling much better today a lot more positive about things. In work tomorrow though so will be faced with it again but I'm not letting it get to me just going to try and forget about it now. I'm in the waiting game too, it sucks doesn't it. Hate the whole waiting thing coz I'm so impatient. My temp went back up today too and I also have tender @@'s hmmmm only time will tell eh. lots of :dust: to you hun x xClick to expand...

Your chart looks triphasic, ok so it's supposed to be a good thing! Love your dip on 7dpo! WOOO HOOO!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning. had the worst night of sleep ever think i got an hour if even that


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww doodar :hugs:

had a 4am start for hubby got up with him to help him find his keys and make him toast, then crawled into bed again pmsl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies just come on quikly as bens gone up town to show his mum around. shes really nice lady just struggling to understand each other :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! how are you today? 

I feel slightly less ill today, but then i eat and it wants to come back up again. I am so emotional...and tired...lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!! how are you today?
> 
> I feel slightly less ill today, but then i eat and it wants to come back up again. I am so emotional...and tired...lol

hiya good thanks ohh whens af due?


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Little Aura I am good hope you get feeling better!

Lindseyanne so glad you and Ben's mum are getting along!

Hope everybody else is good! 

Doodar so sorry your temp took a dive, but I will say, it's not over until the bag herself shows!

afm didn't test as it was too cold to go out last night and buy one. I am thinking I will pu one today at lunch time and do it in the morning if my temp is still up :shrug: Have a great day ladies!


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko:
TMI ALERT !!!!!!!!

ok CD 2 went to the toilet and passed when i wiped looked like a little sac :cry: so was i or was it a chemical pregnancy ????


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

wow i am away for a day and you girls been doing some nattering.

Vickie, thanks for the hug hun, i needed that, hope everything is ok with you and what did the test say?xxx
Jo sounds like you have the same fun during early starts like me, why is it that men need us to mother them out of the door in the morning? hope you're well sweet,xxx
Lindsey sound like your MIL is a lovely woman and i think you will get on fine, keep me updated hun,xxx
Jacqui, how late were you? sorry if you have already said but my head full of fog with this flu,xxx
Rebecca, how are you my dear? besides feeling blah? try to nibble ginger biscuits as they keep the nausea at bay,xxx
George how are things with you sweet? not seen much of you since you got your bfp i think you may have defected to first tri? well if you have good for you, hope to see you about though hun, and you will have to come say hi on FB my id is *Hedgewytch sam*, xxx
everyone else hi hope you are good today, xxx
Vicky, what can i say, i wish i could be there to give you a hug, heres a big squeezy collective one from all of us, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif remember just because you had that result means nothing. matt had a very very bad result 4 years ago with dud motility mobility and morphology and let me tell you all he had was "homers" 2 headers and dud tails. sperm production is every 90 odd days i think and all we did was a damn good vitamin supply, no beer and changed a few things and he now produces over 200million and all good so please don't just presume thats it. i have a funny feeling you will see what i mean eventually, its not time for you to bow out yet vicky believe me. i just know,xxx

as for me well i am cd 16 ovulated cd 15 temp up today so looking good apart from the fact that we never did the do so i'm buggered this cycle, *
however i keep getting the same tarot which shows a pregnancy and a group of women celebrating so its either me or one of you. one of us is getting our bfp this cycle, 3 times this card has come out over the past week. 
*feeling so fookin ill, cant breathe, cant cough as my tummy is so tender from a clomid ovulation and i just feel blarrrgghhh!! got to take the car for MOT later aswell which i am not impressed about lol,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Hey Sam,:flower: Im still lurking, dont feel ready to defect quite yet and am still waiting for this cycle to finish for many of you...waiting for the next :bfp:

Doodar - its not definitely over yet, as Sam says there are things they can do. 
This may be TMI but some very close friends of ours have been ttc for ages, they got their first bfp just after mogster was born, unfortunately it turned out to be an ectopic so they lost the baby and one tube. They have been ttc ever since (mogster is now almost 28 months!) and have been through rafts of tests etc to see what is wrong. 

He can obviously produce as she had the ectopic but when they had tests done his swimmers came up as less than skimmed milk IYKWIM he took his vitamins and gave up alcohol and too many sweeties etc then had the tests done again, still showing skimmed milk but not so bad, after months of doing this and him having a pint on a Friday and a Saturday only they were told his swimmers were good enough for IUI - where they wash out the weak swimmers and send in the good ones - however at the same time they changed the rules for IVF to make the wait shorter in our area so they are starting their IVF treatment a week on Saturday and will know 8 weeks later if they have been lucky. 

I know it sounds a long time but they have stuck together and really been there for each other and they have come through it stronger and when they finally get their little one they are gonna be the best parents ever. 

Doodar you and Mr Doodar are going to come through this because you have each other and you got us too. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Hey Sam,:flower: Im still lurking, dont feel ready to defect quite yet and am still waiting for this cycle to finish for many of you...waiting for the next :bfp:
> 
> Doodar - its not definitely over yet, as Sam says there are things they can do.
> This may be TMI but some very close friends of ours have been ttc for ages, they got their first bfp just after mogster was born, unfortunately it turned out to be an ectopic so they lost the baby and one tube. They have been ttc ever since (mogster is now almost 28 months!) and have been through rafts of tests etc to see what is wrong.
> 
> He can obviously produce as she had the ectopic but when they had tests done his swimmers came up as less than skimmed milk IYKWIM he took his vitamins and gave up alcohol and too many sweeties etc then had the tests done again, still showing skimmed milk but not so bad, after months of doing this and him having a pint on a Friday and a Saturday only they were told his swimmers were good enough for IUI - where they wash out the weak swimmers and send in the good ones - however at the same time they changed the rules for IVF to make the wait shorter in our area so they are starting their IVF treatment a week on Saturday and will know 8 weeks later if they have been lucky.
> 
> I know it sounds a long time but they have stuck together and really been there for each other and they have come through it stronger and when they finally get their little one they are gonna be the best parents ever.
> 
> Doodar you and Mr Doodar are going to come through this because you have each other and you got us too. :hugs:

i am saying thanks cos i agree!!xxx


----------



## moggymay

aw thanks hon x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no!! big hug hon!!

actually feel not too bad today. my head still hurts and I want to cry, but the sickeness is a 5 instead of a 7 whoop! My lovely hubby bubby is taking me out for coffee this morning! yay

Sam....how do I go about doing/getting a reading? Do I have to be there? and how can i vet if the person doing it isnt a scammer?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies. just comeing on quikly not allowed on really lol. how are you all? ive not had time to read back. had our rehersal last night and i ended up with the giggles:blush:. nothing gooing on today exept up the city to buy last bits and piecesphew will try to come on later if ben lets me on his lappy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :wacko:
> TMI ALERT !!!!!!!!
> 
> ok CD 2 went to the toilet and passed when i wiped looked like a little sac :cry: so was i or was it a chemical pregnancy ????

im not sure hun but i had the similar thing this cycle just gone


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to all of you :)

went out for a meal last night with work mates, and today is my day off :)


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> oh no!! big hug hon!!
> 
> actually feel not too bad today. my head still hurts and I want to cry, but the sickeness is a 5 instead of a 7 whoop! My lovely hubby bubby is taking me out for coffee this morning! yay
> 
> Sam....how do I go about doing/getting a reading? Do I have to be there? and how can i vet if the person doing it isnt a scammer?!

depends what sort of reading you are talking about really, i have a card reading to do for vickie and was thinking it may be fun to do it tomorrow night for lindseys online hen party. so if you are all here tomorrow i will do you one for free but if you are talking about a medium, don't give them anything, they will ask you questions to try find out the basic things such as if you are wearing a wedding ring then they will say you are married you then rub the ring, purely innocently they might say and you are having some troubles at the moment, well yeah its xmas, stressful time and everyone has trouble in their marriage.......see where i am coming from. it depends on what you want to be read, let me know and i will see if i can put you in touch with a good one, i had one done the other day and believe me she is good, never met me doesn't know me but she knew about Lilly-Maye and the fact i hold her picture dear and that i smell her, no one else knows these things. personal things that only i know but she knew them, and we have never met. here read this

I tuned into you, and the first card shows me that you have recently become single, or if not, you are feeling a little 'alone' at the moment.. There is a hell of a lot of emotion coming from this card, you can hit highs and also plunge into the depths of despair.. There is also a strong psychic link here, either from a loved one in spirit, or a knowing and strong intuition from yourself (that you may or may not be aware of) - when you feel ready there is a lot available for you to tap into.. I think you may be suprised just how much.. 

Not sure if you have a creative streak, or are pursuing some form of creativity at the moment, this can even be changes to your home,extending etc, but there seems to be an amount of creativity in some way around you right now - It is great time to start a project, it will be succesful right now hun..

Now, you need to find some confidence, and come way out of your comfor zone, you need to take a leap of faith, and leave the past behind.. There is a life changing new start here!! This can be a new job, house move or a challenge that you need to have faith in to take your forwards - important card this one!! Take up the challenge!! You can do it!!

I am getting the feeling of a hotter climate, not sure if this is a holiday or you are thinking of moving abroad in some way, but there is heat, heat, heat coming from the images - this sometimes can refer to a job too where heat is involved, or healing etc..

Arguments and quarells seem to be going on, you may feel in the middle here, these niggles need to be sorted as they are dragging on - A line needs to be drawn and you need to remove yourself from the negativity sweetie, if its posible, as its not helping you to move forward on your right path at the moment..

There is happiness on the horizon, with an abundance of joy! as the 'wish card' has come out, this is good for finances and good for emotional stability, both these seem to be coming your way.. - I also see cause for celebration, a possible engagement or wedding, but there is a lot of happiness around - also, not sure if you have sisters or great friends but there are 3 woman together celebrating..

Hold one, my right eye is going mad, that to me is someone in spirit, a female, younger, not matured, feels very fluttery, and gentle.. I wish I was a medium, sorry.. But I need to acknowledge her, she loves you very much!! I am filled with compassion.. I am actually crying... Not enough time!! But always in your heart, and a picture means a lot to you, a sweet smell, as their energy moves away..

Lastly there is, in the future an amount of money coming to you, this may be a windfall or it could be money owed, but it will be a substantial amount for you, and be used for something very specific, around 6ish months I think, and please get any financial advice wisely and check any small print...

i then asked matt if this reading meant Lilly-Maye was at peace and she was in the summerlands, i then got this message

"And yes, she is truly in The Summerlands x x x "

no one knew about me smelling her only me. and this woman knew nothing about Lilly-Maye, she truly has the gift.

and this is the card i keep getting

*Tuesday, December 8*
_Three of Cups_
Return of old friends. Deep friendships and romantic attachments are possible. Pregnancy or new member of the family. A celebration. Happiness and light. Be happy in this moment and enjoy life. ...No worries in sight. Gatherings and focus on family and friends. Positive energies surrounding you and those around you. A person in love with two people at the same time.

had this 3 times this week and also it was in the reading the woman gave me.xxx


----------



## snowdrops

linds what time is your wedding on sat, :flower: :kiss:


Sam im a 26cd, so i was one day late cd27, but so to speak i was very light pink only to wipe as such, i thought arh ffs here we go again, so late at night about 11sh wham bam,which would of being going on to cd 27 which now which i shall call cd1, so on cd3 now and out will come the soy, :winkwink:

(will fb you just now)

Doodar and MRDoodar im so sorrry to hear your news, is there anything that they can do, improve with meds, my heart really really goes out to you, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## moggymay

snowdrops - the soy is the third day when you count full AF in the morning as CD1, not sure how it would be affected if you count CD1 when AF late at night...you might end up with twins!


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> snowdrops - the soy is the third day when you count full AF in the morning as CD1, not sure how it would be affected if you count CD1 when AF late at night...you might end up with twins!

:happydance: ha ha funny you say that from mum and dad side there two sets of twins,

i see what you mean i think i confused myself writing, thats what i meant when the next moring when AF was cd1 which today is cd3


----------



## moggymay

phew! Might be twins then...? Good luck with the soy :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

wow there is alot of detail in that!! I bet it was great comfort to you. I would love to have a reading done, and would love you to do it for me. But I would want to pay you, either in money or in kind.


xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies I came here yesterday to post this but there was so much bad news I didn't want to hurt anybodies feeling.

Snowdrop so sorry that happened to you!

Doodar hope the tests are wrong and with a little help you can acheive your BFP!

Sam looks like you've been feeling a little better!

Little Aura so glad you not feeling sicky anymore!

AFM I went and picked up a test yesterday on lunch hour and at 12dpo got a very strong second line :bfp: I am scared crapless atm I pray for loads of sticky dust as this makes 4 pregnancies in the last 12months and hopefully this one will be the heathiest and stickiest of them all! 

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok ladies I came here yesterday to post this but there was so much bad news I didn't want to hurt anybodies feeling.
> 
> Snowdrop so sorry that happened to you!
> 
> Doodar hope the tests are wrong and with a little help you can acheive your BFP!
> 
> Sam looks like you've been feeling a little better!
> 
> Little Aura so glad you not feeling sicky anymore!
> 
> AFM I went and picked up a test yesterday on lunch hour and at 12dpo got a very strong second line :bfp: I am scared crapless atm I pray for loads of sticky dust as this makes 4 pregnancies in the last 12months and hopefully this one will be the heathiest and stickiest of them all!
> 
> Hope your all doing well!

I KNEW IT!!!! i said one of us was getting t, well done hunny,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic Csunshine!!!!

https://i351.photobucket.com/albums/q467/allison76_photos/stickydust.gif


----------



## moggymay

want to be bump buds?


----------



## Csunshine013

You guys made me cry....:cry: You all have been so sweet to me and dealt with all my crap that has gone in the past year. I am so ready for Baby Grey to be born in 2010. OMG that's the first time I've said the name outloud what do you all think of it? Grey Abbigayle or Greyson Jay?


----------



## moggymay

I like Grey Abbigayle :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> You guys made me cry....:cry: You all have been so sweet to me and dealt with all my crap that has gone in the past year. I am so ready for Baby Grey to be born in 2010. OMG that's the first time I've said the name outloud what do you all think of it? Grey Abbigayle or Greyson Jay?

lovely names my dear, beautiful, so thats what the colour was about, sorry muttering to myself lol, xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> You guys made me cry....:cry: You all have been so sweet to me and dealt with all my crap that has gone in the past year. I am so ready for Baby Grey to be born in 2010. OMG that's the first time I've said the name outloud what do you all think of it? Grey Abbigayle or Greyson Jay?
> 
> lovely names my dear, beautiful, so thats what the colour was about, sorry muttering to myself lol, xxxClick to expand...

What color? I really wanted a boy before for my DH but tbh I'm at the point now that I'll take whatever God is willing to give me! Or that be any higher power is willing to give me!


----------



## Csunshine013

moggymay said:


> want to be bump buds?

That would be awesome! I will add you straight away!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
sorry i've been away for a while, had a lot on my mind, but i'm back now, i've just scanned thru a few pages and i'm so sorry for those having a hard time at the moment especially Doodar, not had chance to read everything though but will try to 2nite. Have a lovely day on Saturday Lindsey, is everything sorted now? hope everyone is ok x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> linds what time is your wedding on sat, :flower: :kiss:
> 
> 
> Sam im a 26cd, so i was one day late cd27, but so to speak i was very light pink only to wipe as such, i thought arh ffs here we go again, so late at night about 11sh wham bam,which would of being going on to cd 27 which now which i shall call cd1, so on cd3 now and out will come the soy, :winkwink:
> 
> (will fb you just now)
> 
> Doodar and MRDoodar im so sorrry to hear your news, is there anything that they can do, improve with meds, my heart really really goes out to you, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss:

the wedding is at 1pm im getting so nervouse had major giggles at the rehersal last night:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ah nooo woken up and look like i have had dogey botox my lip is huge!


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> ah nooo woken up and look like i have had dogey botox my lip is huge!

oh no ....

hows you feeling,

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Lindseyanne hope your lip goes down a little!

afm got my early scan date of Jan. 5th at 3:15pm CST. I am doing the progesterone suppositories which suck rocks but I will do whatever whenever they say to make this the stickiest of all little ones!

Feeling good no ms just @@'s very tender.

Hope all my little Hedgewitch gals are doing well looking forward to our greet for Bachelorette get together!:thumbup:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
How are you feeling Lindsey? hope your lip is better, have a lovely day 2moro x


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls

im doing alright, a psychic told me today i wont fall this mont but promises within 6 months .. but after david goes away for a while ...... he has nothing planned :? hmmmmm


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals how are we all today? good i hope.
well today was the day i turned the page. i have been out in my car today. something i haven't done since the day Lilly-Maye passed away. and before that it had been over a year since i drove as i only used the car that day as an emergency so i went out. i took my car for an mot and then went into town and had something very special. 



this is a tattoo of a favourite quote of mine that reflects every aspect of my life and the butterflies reflect Lilly-Maye and the babies i have lost
it says
when the world says give up
home whispers one more time

after all the babies i have lost this reflects that
after surviving my childhood, the illnesses i have everything.
and i feel so much better for having it done like i am ready to turn the page and begin the next chapter of my life


----------



## MissyMojo

such a lovely tattoo

and well done for making that big brave step out in the car

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> such a lovely tattoo
> 
> and well done for making that big brave step out in the car
> 
> :hugs:

thanks hun, its a huge thing for me really as i have the agoraphobia but i think can try to get out a bit and try get rid of this debilitating illness, might take a while but i will get there!!


----------



## snowdrops

evening girls, just going to put the little one to bed in a mo and have a little soak,and join in on the party to bid LInds a fruitful life with her new life as MRS :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Sam your tattoo is lovely, how are you? x


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Sam your tattoo is lovely, how are you? x

hey sweetie, thankyou i love it lol
not too bad thanks getting over the flu feeling much better today but still got the aches but at least i can breath now lol. apart from that not too bad, how about you, lovely to see you havent seen you for ages now.xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam you are awesome being able to leave you house like that :happydance:

I love your tatoo! It is beautiful just like all your babies and Lily Maye!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh wow!! the tat is class!! really nice! andwell done for getting out!! whoop!!!!


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> Sam your tattoo is lovely, how are you? x
> 
> hey sweetie, thankyou i love it lol
> not too bad thanks getting over the flu feeling much better today but still got the aches but at least i can breath now lol. apart from that not too bad, how about you, lovely to see you havent seen you for ages now.xxxClick to expand...

I'm fine thanks, had 2 bits of news this week, Allan has been diagnosed with ME (chronic fatigue syndrome), so as well as his 2 lung conditions and something wrong with his blood and immune system we pretty much have all the diagnosis' we are going to get (its only taken the nhs 22 months!). The other news is he got a letter from work the other day to say they have now decided he can have a medical pension when he is discharged in Feb so he will get a one off payment plus money every month, so that is a huge relief for us. Was it swine flu you had? my and Allan had our swine flu jab about 2 weeks ago, so hopefully it will stay away from my house, hope your aches go away soon x


----------



## snowdrops

wow Sam that some tattoo, yikes i coundnt bring my self to do any thing like that on me not in to tattoo's they freak me out a bit


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i love getting tats can you tell its on the inside of my forearm, i thought it was really gonna hurt but it was fine,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> I'm fine thanks, had 2 bits of news this week, Allan has been diagnosed with ME (chronic fatigue syndrome), so as well as his 2 lung conditions and something wrong with his blood and immune system we pretty much have all the diagnosis' we are going to get (its only taken the nhs 22 months!). The other news is he got a letter from work the other day to say they have now decided he can have a medical pension when he is discharged in Feb so he will get a one off payment plus money every month, so that is a huge relief for us. Was it swine flu you had? my and Allan had our swine flu jab about 2 weeks ago, so hopefully it will stay away from my house, hope your aches go away soon x

thats is great news about the pension hun but sad news about the ME i know how hard it can be both to live with the diseases as a sufferer and as a carer, but at least you know that money is one less thing you have to stress about, i know its not much but it will help in some ways.xxx


----------



## snowdrops

are we the only ones here at the mo... 

had a lovely soak, feel like nibbling on some thing nice ha ha..

when i went to the shops early on today (love fridays for this) they have the people giving out samples of foods so i smoked salmon on bread x3, 3 crab claws, two garlic mussels, batted prwam and beef soup, was going to a a taste of of a hot dog put she went on her lunch break :wacko:


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> lol i love getting tats can you tell its on the inside of my forearm, i thought it was really gonna hurt but it was fine,xxx

I'm a wimp i've got one tattoo on my back/shoulder and it hurt a lot lol its a small cartoon bumble bee (i thought that would be cute cause it symbolised my initial lol) i'd love a special one with the kids names on it but i am going to wait till my family is definately complete before i put myself thru that again lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh - present wrapping!!

next year gift vouchers!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lol sounds like you had fun jacqui, yeqah looks that way, Lindsey is out for a meal but said she will here at about 11 but this shuts down about 11.30 so looks like its gonna be a quiet night


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> Berniep said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks, had 2 bits of news this week, Allan has been diagnosed with ME (chronic fatigue syndrome), so as well as his 2 lung conditions and something wrong with his blood and immune system we pretty much have all the diagnosis' we are going to get (its only taken the nhs 22 months!). The other news is he got a letter from work the other day to say they have now decided he can have a medical pension when he is discharged in Feb so he will get a one off payment plus money every month, so that is a huge relief for us. Was it swine flu you had? my and Allan had our swine flu jab about 2 weeks ago, so hopefully it will stay away from my house, hope your aches go away soon x
> 
> thats is great news about the pension hun but sad news about the ME i know how hard it can be both to live with the diseases as a sufferer and as a carer, but at least you know that money is one less thing you have to stress about, i know its not much but it will help in some ways.xxxClick to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Berniep

snowdrops said:


> are we the only ones here at the mo...
> 
> had a lovely soak, feel like nibbling on some thing nice ha ha..
> 
> when i went to the shops early on today (love fridays for this) they have the people giving out samples of foods so i smoked salmon on bread x3, 3 crab claws, two garlic mussels, batted prwam and beef soup, was going to a a taste of of a hot dog put she went on her lunch break :wacko:

Wow we hardly get any samples over here, with all those samples you can't have needed your tea lol x


----------



## Berniep

MissyMojo said:


> urgh - present wrapping!!
> 
> next year gift vouchers!!!!!

I spent 4 hours on Tuesday wrapping and i've still all the kids stuff to wrap yet :dohh:, i've said the same about gift vouchers next year but then i say it every year and never do it :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

its not too bad if everything was bloomin square but no...

lovely frangraced gift set for dads new gf, its flaming octogon shaped!!!! how do i wrap it????

slection boxes nice and easy :) quality street = :? lol


----------



## snowdrops

Berniep said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> are we the only ones here at the mo...
> 
> had a lovely soak, feel like nibbling on some thing nice ha ha..
> 
> when i went to the shops early on today (love fridays for this) they have the people giving out samples of foods so i smoked salmon on bread x3, 3 crab claws, two garlic mussels, batted prwam and beef soup, was going to a a taste of of a hot dog put she went on her lunch break :wacko:
> 
> Wow we hardly get any samples over here, with all those samples you can't have needed your tea lol xClick to expand...


in fairness though there only bite sze though but still i felt stuff, 
they really trying to intase the people to shop and buy here, as alot of people over going up to Northern Ireland to shop cos of the exchange rate and with the vat rate, its 21.half percent here and going down to 21% in jan (yippey) we just had our budget on weds, they cut the child benfit by 10%


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> lol sounds like you had fun jacqui, yeqah looks that way, Lindsey is out for a meal but said she will here at about 11 but this *shuts down about 11.30 *so looks like its gonna be a quiet night

what!!!! never knew that, bit odd


----------



## Csunshine013

I have yet to purchase one gift. :blush: I usually don't wait, but waiting on some inheiritance from my Mom's estate before I go buy and this is going to be a good year! Christmas was always Mom's favorite!


I am so very hungry so getting ready to head out of work. Sorry to miss Lindseyanne's party but gotta eat and then off to a birthday party for two of my friends kids very busy again. :dohh:


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> I have yet to purchase one gift. :blush: I usually don't wait, but waiting on some inheiritance from my Mom's estate before I go buy and this is going to be a good year! Christmas was always Mom's favorite!
> 
> 
> I am so very hungry so *getting ready to head out of work*. Sorry to miss Lindseyanne's party but gotta eat and then off to a birthday party for two of my friends kids very busy again. :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha: im almost ready to head for bed


----------



## MissyMojo

i am alll done with the buying - just the wrapping to finish - dang


----------



## Berniep

Have fun with your funny shaped pressies Missymojo x
Have a good night out Csunshine x
They are lowering your child benefit, snowdrops omg how bad is that? and your vat is high too x


----------



## snowdrops

ok night night !!!!!

Linds im wishing you the most beautiful day ever look forward to hear all about it and the pics hugs and kissess hun xxx

i wont be on over the weekend back on mon

got OH work do on tomorrow nite, and his mam taking us for lunch after taking the grankids to see santa.
and i'll be in bits on sunday ha ha


----------



## snowdrops

Berniep said:


> Have fun with your funny shaped pressies Missymojo x
> Have a good night out Csunshine x
> They are lowering your child benefit, snowdrops omg how bad is that? and your vat is high too x

our child benfit 167 euro an month, so from jan 1st 150 euro 

its a rip off this country is its bad,, will give you the load down on mon how bad they cut some people wages from 5% to 30% public sector only, and left private sector wages alone how do you judged that!!!


----------



## Berniep

Have a nice weekend Snowdrops sounds like you'll be busy, goodnight x


----------



## MissyMojo

omg - what a mean government!!!

im all wrapped up now :) thanks fook:) 

hope you all have nice weekends xxxxxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Well i better log off before they do their update thing.

Lindseyanne if you see this before you walk down the aisle have a lovely day, i'll be thinking about you while i'm at work x

Goodnight everyone x


----------



## hedgewitch

night night girls, well lindsey i am going too as they are shutting this down in a min, i wish you all the best wishes for tomorrow, i hope you have a wonderful day, i won't text you as i don't want your phone going off in the middle of your service lol,xxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?

I've no kids 2nite cause they are staying at my mil's house so me and hubby are going to spend some quality time together, so i won't be back on again 2nite.

Enjoy your evening everyone and the rest of your weekend x


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Darl

im just watching xfactor :) I LOVE JOE!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heloooooo just to say thankys for msgs im a lil tipsy atm will come on monday sam i cant texty you now my phone got left at ghome how rude! love yoiu allllll
mrs bergmann#:D


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x57/mwest109/wedding-congratulations-s.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? im still feeling very sicky from sat night lol tooo much booze far tooo much


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning and congratualtions!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is our first piccy we have got back
 



Attached Files:







12157_202811024517_654664517_2862862_2478585_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey you looked beautiful, so how does it feel to know you signed your life away lol, ok joking i wish you many many years of happiness.

ok ladies hi to everyone, hope we are all well, decided to take a bit of a break over the weekend from the forum, hope you all missed me............ (places hand cupped behind ear eager to hear shouts of " yes Sam we missed you soooooooo much" lol)

sitting here having a good damn cry just watched a programme about surrogacy and a woman had been trying for 6 years like me but she had cancer, had to have a radical hystorectomy but they left her ovaries. then she had to have chemotherapy and it killed her ovaries. she then went through the menopause due to the hystorectomy and looked into IVF after 8 cycles she got a surrogate pregnant through IVF then lost the baby at 7 weeks, then a miracle, her ovaries started working again 3 years after menopause and they had been killed off and she managed to get 3 of her own eggs and fertilised them with hubbys sperm put them in a surrogate and 2 beautiful baby boys. just goes to show you that if its meant to be it will be,
last night i watched the meteor shower and for the first time in my 34years of life i saw 4 shooting stars, it was amazing. me and matt huddled up together in the icy cold wind watching them. after i saw 4 we came in so to save the rest of the shooting stars for other people and their wishes but wow. it was such a grounding moment staring up at the stars and realising that there is more to this universe than what we see and comprhend. its a wondrous playground of life, with bad times and good times but most of all its an experience and we should do everything we can in this lifetime to be happy. life is far too short and everyday we need to be able to sit there and say today was worthwhile.
i realised why i dont want to do christmas. its not because i am so devastated, it is but at the same time its to do with how can i have a christmas if she can't. so i am suffering to keep her alive if that makes sense and thats wrong of me. she would have wanted us to do the christmas we planned when i was pregnant, ok so its going to be a bittersweet time but i need to do this. so i got the tree down from the loft again (3rd time so far lol) and i will be decorating it tonight. and as i decorate i will be thinking about all the babies we have lost and thinking about the christmas i had planned with Lilly-Maye and healing. sometimes i hate the fact i have my degree in psychology lol but as i have to face things.

for me its cd20 5 dpo and know this cycle is a bust as we both have the flu and didnt do the do on ovulation it was 2 days before. so yeas i wasted the clomid but i hope next month will be better. in fact i know next month will be better as its going to be a new year, a new turn of the wheel of the year and i feel positive about it all.
sorry gals waffle over lol,xxx


----------



## moggymay

not necessarily wasted but if you do get lucky it is highly likely you will have a girl! x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> not necessarily wasted but if you do get lucky it is highly likely you will have a girl! x

hey hun how are ya, why's that then?xxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all today?
Congratulations Mrs Bergmann :wedding: x
Sam, don't give up on this month just yet, :spermy: can last a couple of days, hope it all goes ok 2nite when you decorate your tree and its not too hard for you :hugs: x
Hope everyone else is ok x

AFM not a lot going on, we are going away for a long weekend on friday so i need to start packing for that at some point, its a surprise for the kids so i can only do it when they are at school or in bed, well i'm off for now, will pop back later x


----------



## moggymay

something to do with the swimmers, if they tread water for a while before getting to the eggy it means a girl so if you BD before O and fall preggers it is statistically more likely to be a girl but the ones that go straight to the eggy are boys. Says a lot really impatient ones are the boys and the ones with patience to wait for the right time are the girls - just like boy children and girl chidren IYKWIM!

Probably an old wives tale but you never know - apparently surveys have been done with sex 48 hours before O and sex up to 24 hours after O and the before seem more likely to be female and the after more male.

How are you Sam? Thought you would like some proof you havent wasted the clomid - although dont think anyone who is TTC if they are too focused on it, think it seems to happen when we step back and give it time/space to happen in natures time. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

the reasoning behind it is boy sperm swim faster but die sooner and gril sperm swim slower but live longer. hth xx


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> this is our first piccy we have got back

 
Mrs Bergmann :wedding::wedding:
AND TO A HONEYMOON BAABY


----------



## LittleAurora

tell me why i am sick dizy sick tired and my head aches? I really dont feel myself and its upsetting :(


----------



## hedgewitch

**&#9734; * My Christmas Wish Santa *&#9734; **

* &#9734; *&#9734; * &#9734; * * &#9734; *&#9734; * &#9734; *

Dear Santa can you see me,
With tears upon my face,
A heart so badly broken,
Missing Lilly-Maye's embrace.

As I write this letter,
To express my only wish,
Dear Santa please remember,
There's only one gift on my list.

Her smile & Her laughter,
Her hugs & kisses too,
Dear Santa I am pleading,
To make my wish come true.

I haven't been quite perfect,
I've tried the best I can,
But seeing as you are Santa,
You might just change the plan.

Each day I wake to sorrow,
Pain that I can't flee,
Dear Santa I am asking,
Can you bring her back to me.

It's been a few months now,
Sometimes as if she were a dream,
Dear Santa please consider,
Changing this life theme.

Dear Santa could you find it,
Within your kind warm heart,
To bring Lilly-Maye home for Christmas,
So we are not apart.

* &#9734; *&#9734; * &#9734; * * &#9734; *&#9734; * &#9734; *

someone left this for me on Lilly-Mayes memorial page, it made me cry so much,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

^^^^^
awww thats so lovely from the heart.


----------



## snowdrops

anyhow starting to feel human again, had such a fun night out OH really went out to give a good bash, grat frizes 52 inch tv, desktop com with printer, to a mobile phones loads of prizes and we won zlich... :growlmad:
But had a fab night in all... got home about 4ish


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Lindseyanne sending you many wedded blissfull days and nights!

Sam that is such a beautiful letter it made me cry as well!

Hope everybody is doing well. I have been so busy at work today haven't had a chance to run through the past pages. 

afm just doing the daily thing waiting impatiently until Jan 5th.


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust: to u all girlies by time i fixed my emails and trawled thru em all its bed time!!

:hugs: and love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Thought i'd pop on quickly before bed, hope you've all had a good day x
Sam that poem was beautiful x


----------



## LittleAurora

What a lovely poem! Thats very kind of some one to leave it there for you. I hope you took the time to do your tree after that!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls, 

Sam i hope u find the strength to put up the tree

congrats lindseyanne on your wedding :) 

Big hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies how are we all? just going to have a quick read back


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Am I welcome on here? Just thought I'd give you a quick update on my situation. Well after days of crying and arguing and falling out we have finally made peace and we have decided to give ivf/icsi a try. We don't qualify for help from the nhs so we will have to go privately and it will be tough on the ole purse strings but I'm confident we can get through it. The consultant who did hubbys vasectomy reversal said the blockage was caused from the original vasectomy and it is unlikey it will unblock so the only way forward is to extract surgically and use ivf. Our gp has suggested we wait until january and then do another SA as he thinks maybe it could be that the sperm is just taking its time comong through from after the reversal but I think it is high unlikely. So we are going to try and forget about it for a couple of weeks and enjoy christmas, do the SA in january and take things from there.
> I don't quite feel I belong here anymore but it is really hard because I have bonded with you all so well.
> Lindsey just want to say congratulations and wish you a long and happy married life together. I did try to get on sat night but the site was down due to server maintenance. Anyway ladies enjoy the rest of the day and hopefully I will speak to you soon.x

:hugs: you don't have to go anywhere! If you are comfortable here then stay! We all have our trials and tribulations look at me been here and there and I'm still here supporting my BNB buds and getting support from them as well!


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Am I welcome on here? Just thought I'd give you a quick update on my situation. Well after days of crying and arguing and falling out we have finally made peace and we have decided to give ivf/icsi a try. We don't qualify for help from the nhs so we will have to go privately and it will be tough on the ole purse strings but I'm confident we can get through it. The consultant who did hubbys vasectomy reversal said the blockage was caused from the original vasectomy and it is unlikey it will unblock so the only way forward is to extract surgically and use ivf. Our gp has suggested we wait until january and then do another SA as he thinks maybe it could be that the sperm is just taking its time comong through from after the reversal but I think it is high unlikely. So we are going to try and forget about it for a couple of weeks and enjoy christmas, do the SA in january and take things from there.
> I don't quite feel I belong here anymore but it is really hard because I have bonded with you all so well.
> Lindsey just want to say congratulations and wish you a long and happy married life together. I did try to get on sat night but the site was down due to server maintenance. Anyway ladies enjoy the rest of the day and hopefully I will speak to you soon.x
> 
> :hugs: you don't have to go anywhere! If you are comfortable here then stay! We all have our trials and tribulations look at me been here and there and I'm still here supporting my BNB buds and getting support from them as well!Click to expand...


you cant go, where all here you for no matter how you feel up or down, a problem shared a problem halfed....


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar, nice to see you, i hope you get good sa results in January but if not good luck with the ivf/icsi x
Hope everyone else is ok, i've not much to report today, will pop back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my puddy cat is such a softy lets us dress him upthis is his christmas hat:haha:
 



Attached Files:







raggy xmas.jpg
File size: 149.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMojo

hey doodar big big hugs xxxxxxxx

lindsey - what a daft cat!!!

i need a dose of "dont kill ur boss" medicine pmsl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all today? ive just draged myself out of bed so tired still


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> my puddy cat is such a softy lets us dress him upthis is his christmas hat:haha:



awww sweet, love to do some thing like that we our cat, ha ha... but she will go mental 

is it snowning by any of you yet!!! not by us as yet im waiting for it :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> my puddy cat is such a softy lets us dress him upthis is his christmas hat:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> awww sweet, love to do some thing like that we our cat, ha ha... but she will go mental
> 
> is it snowning by any of you yet!!! not by us as yet im waiting for it :happydance:Click to expand...

no snow here yet just rain dont think it will get us this time


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> my puddy cat is such a softy lets us dress him upthis is his christmas hat:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> awww sweet, love to do some thing like that we our cat, ha ha... but she will go mental
> 
> is it snowning by any of you yet!!! not by us as yet im waiting for it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> no snow here yet just rain dont think it will get us this timeClick to expand...

the sun is shining here ha ha.... aye but you never know what may follow..
Love snow at winter time(we hardly get) Love the warm sunny days in Summer (again we hardly ever get) :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> my puddy cat is such a softy lets us dress him upthis is his christmas hat:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> awww sweet, love to do some thing like that we our cat, ha ha... but she will go mental
> 
> is it snowning by any of you yet!!! not by us as yet im waiting for it :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> no snow here yet just rain dont think it will get us this timeClick to expand...
> 
> the sun is shining here ha ha.... aye but you never know what may follow..
> Love snow at winter time(we hardly get) Love the warm sunny days in Summer (again we hardly ever get) :wacko:Click to expand...

lol same we were hoping for snow on the wedding but we had the best december day so far lol sods law reaaly isnt it


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
No snow here, just lots of rain, i'm hoping we don't get it till after the weekend cause we are going away for the weekend and i don't want the trains to stop running.
Hope your all ok, i'm full of cold but apart from that ok, bye for now x


----------



## Csunshine013

We have a couple inches of the white stuff that if you really wish I could ship it across the pond. LOL 

I love snow at Christmas time but tbh it's rather frigid this week, brutally cold 36 degrees farenhiet(sp) below zero and that's cold no matter how you say it. :dohh:

Hope your all doing well! 

afm @@'s still very tender and doing the progesterone supp and waiting until my scan only 20days left!

DD had a lovely Christmas program at school yesterday and DH was off work so he could attend as well. It was her second to last one in Elementary school. :cry: my baby is growning up.....

Off to venture around will check back later.


----------



## moggymay

Sam - where did you go?


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 i know here in Ireland we will never survive with some of the snow storms you guys get in the states. for one we dont have snow ploughs and other things like that as were very lucky to get more then a dusting of the white stuff, think that why most of us get sooo excited when we get a bit more than a dusting, :thumbup:

how your keeping well and baby is


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> Csunshine013 i know here in Ireland we will never survive with some of the snow storms you guys get in the states. for one we dont have snow ploughs and other things like that as were very lucky to get more then a dusting of the white stuff, think that why most of us get sooo excited when we get a bit more than a dusting, :thumbup:
> 
> how your keeping well and baby is

I tell you I'm moving to Ireland! That's all there is too it! I would love to only see a dust of snow every year and yes the road over here get really bad. I used to live in Wyoming growing up and it's loads colder there and we were only about 10 min from the mountains so we got loads of snow. I now live in South Dakota and we get our share of snow and cold but usually it's nice. LOL :dohh:

Baby Grey is doing great just giving me sore @@'s but that's about it. I am using those progesterone suppositories that Dr gave me so fxd that we make it past Jan 5th to Aug. :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I really do appreciate it.
> Been feeling pretty down about things lately but it's nice to know I am still welcome on here to share in my ups and downs and hopefully all ups from now on.
> Feeling a whole lot better about things now.
> CSunshine if you could ship some of that snow over that would be great, I just love snow am hoping we will wake up on christmas day to a white blanket of snow. Congratulations on your little bean hun really really hope this is a sticky one for you.
> Bernie enjoy your weekend away hunny.:winkwink:
> Think I'm finally done with my christmas shopping yay!! Just food to sort out now. Just been and posted my christmas cards around the neighbours I just love posting cards on a cold winters night seeing all the christmas lights twinkling.
> Sam hope your ok hun.x
> Missymojo hope you managed to stop yourself from murdering your boss lol.x

I would defo ship it to you but it would probably be just water by the time it go to you so what I will do is take a lovely picture of me and DD playing in the snow and post it, we will make some snow angles for my lovely friends across the pond how does that sound?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Am I welcome on here? Just thought I'd give you a quick update on my situation. Well after days of crying and arguing and falling out we have finally made peace and we have decided to give ivf/icsi a try. We don't qualify for help from the nhs so we will have to go privately and it will be tough on the ole purse strings but I'm confident we can get through it. The consultant who did hubbys vasectomy reversal said the blockage was caused from the original vasectomy and it is unlikey it will unblock so the only way forward is to extract surgically and use ivf. Our gp has suggested we wait until january and then do another SA as he thinks maybe it could be that the sperm is just taking its time comong through from after the reversal but I think it is high unlikely. So we are going to try and forget about it for a couple of weeks and enjoy christmas, do the SA in january and take things from there.
> I don't quite feel I belong here anymore but it is really hard because I have bonded with you all so well.
> Lindsey just want to say congratulations and wish you a long and happy married life together. I did try to get on sat night but the site was down due to server maintenance. Anyway ladies enjoy the rest of the day and hopefully I will speak to you soon.x

did i hear you right? you think you dont belong? whys that then? oh wait i see cos you have to take a different path than who? exactly, we all deserve to be here as we all have our own problems to deal with and we all want a baby and we are all TTC and we are your friends, i think that means you qualify to remain a member of the nut house!!
great news about the IVF/ICSI but you never know his swimmers might evolve from homers to olympic swimmers by new year as sperm is only made every 90 days i think it is,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, feeling positively MEH today, hope you are all well,
as for me cd23 and temp dropping now so looks like the darling bitch will be here in 5 days time, no trouble. story of my life.....
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hugs my darlingss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

each an everyone of you xx

we have snow - a tincy dusting but i can imagine a few inches by tomoro - great!! not!

i havnt murdered my boss, but we may b looking at filing a complaint against her as a team ....


----------



## hedgewitch

George, the PM you sent me i cant answer for some reason but i have done as requested and it was a given anyway my dear, spoke to Tulip and she is doing as well as can be expected, please everyone say an extra special prayer for her, she needs all the love we can muster at the moment and i completely feel for her, strange thing is she called her little Hovis the same name i had picked for my next baby if i was lucky, i told her Lilly-Maye is looking after her little Hovis as is all our special angel babies. please think about her and hubby and send them Healing Blessings,xxx


----------



## moggymay

her and DeB both, they're getting lots of my thoughts at the moment, why is it so unfair? You spend ages avoiding getting pregnant then when you want to you cant, then you finally do after doing all the right things then something so cruel happens, only good side to it all is that they are losing them before the little one can feel and pain or suffering. 

We are waiting for the snow to arrive here, got a balloon to let go for our angel of last year, we did it in the snow in January too so she will get this one in time to play with it at christmas. Glad you are back Sam, had me worried :hugs:

Thats me done for a bit, off to Sunny Steps with lil mogster xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> her and DeB both, they're getting lots of my thoughts at the moment, why is it so unfair? You spend ages avoiding getting pregnant then when you want to you cant, then you finally do after doing all the right things then something so cruel happens, only good side to it all is that they are losing them before the little one can feel and pain or suffering.
> 
> We are waiting for the snow to arrive here, got a balloon to let go for our angel of last year, we did it in the snow in January too so she will get this one in time to play with it at christmas. Glad you are back Sam, had me worried :hugs:
> 
> Thats me done for a bit, off to Sunny Steps with lil mogster xx

hi George,
i am ok just taking a few days out to get my shit together, knocked me for six when i got the text from Tulip, i just burst into tears and fell apart and then to hear about Deb today too, makes my whinging about not wanting to deal with christmas seem really petty and selfish.i just wish i cold take their pain as i know how terrible it is. and as you said its not fair but life never is, there is a higher power and our lives are already mapped out to a certain extent and this is how mother nature intended it to be, i know that may sound harsh but it has been the only conclusion i have been able to come up with after losing my precious angel beans and then my darling LM, its what keeps me going. i just wish there was something i could do......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning ladies woken up to a lil; dusting of snopw and more due tomoz aparently . how are we all?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey sweetie glad to hear it, we will have less of that talk of not belonging thankyou.:thumbup:
i got the tree up at last, gonna post a pic later on, how are you hun? yes i agree we all have a different journey but with the same goal, it doesnt matter how we get there we are all connected by our quest to expand our families.

Tulip my little darling has lost her little baby, she was 12+weeks and went for her nuchal scan and found that little Ruby's skull had not formed and so she was in surgery on Tuesday and had to say goodbye to her beautiful angel, i am so so shocked and i know we all send our love and she and her family are in our thoughts at this sad sad time,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam Scorps lost her bean - Im having a little weep here


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my blessed ladies! :hugs:

I didn't know those other ladies but my heart sure goes out to each of them having experienced the whole thing myself they need a lot of support wish I could take each in my arms and let them know it doesn't ever go away but it does get easier to go about your life. :hugs::hugs:

I don't have much to report today except I think my boobs have grown to a bigger size which I didn't think possible they are huge as it was. :dohh:

Hope your all having a lovely snowy day. LOL It's amazing that we just discussed that yesterday and it snowed today. LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam Scorps lost her bean - Im having a little weep here

my gosh i know it is awful, i have been crying so much for all our angel babies this morning too, this is a sad sad time on bnb,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance: its snowing its snowning here just a bit though at least i can see the white flakes hope its sticks and stays


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> :happydance::happydance: its snowing its snowning here just a bit though at least i can see the white flakes hope its sticks and stays

WOOOO HOOOO!:thumbup:


----------



## ThatGirl

witch got me today :( waiting for my green spell candles to come, sam i may need the verse sending again, will check my emails to see if i still have it


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> witch got me today :( waiting for my green spell candles to come, sam i may need the verse sending again, will check my emails to see if i still have it

not a problem hun let me know sweetie,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodnight ladies feeling rather yucky tonite so off to bed early hopefully wont be another birthday ill lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> goodnight ladies feeling rather yucky tonite so off to bed early hopefully wont be another birthday ill lol

night night Lindsey, sorry you don't feel too good, hope you feel better soon and i do hope its not swine flu, its not nice to have lol take it from me, sweet dreams,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Csunshine013 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies. I really do appreciate it.
> Been feeling pretty down about things lately but it's nice to know I am still welcome on here to share in my ups and downs and hopefully all ups from now on.
> Feeling a whole lot better about things now.
> CSunshine if you could ship some of that snow over that would be great, I just love snow am hoping we will wake up on christmas day to a white blanket of snow. Congratulations on your little bean hun really really hope this is a sticky one for you.
> Bernie enjoy your weekend away hunny.:winkwink:
> Think I'm finally done with my christmas shopping yay!! Just food to sort out now. Just been and posted my christmas cards around the neighbours I just love posting cards on a cold winters night seeing all the christmas lights twinkling.
> Sam hope your ok hun.x
> Missymojo hope you managed to stop yourself from murdering your boss lol.x
> 
> I would defo ship it to you but it would probably be just water by the time it go to you so what I will do is take a lovely picture of me and DD playing in the snow and post it, we will make some snow angles for my lovely friends across the pond how does that sound?Click to expand...

AWWW can i have a snow angel? we never get enough snow to do that x


----------



## MissyMojo

it snowed here!!damn stuff


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
I am so sorry for the ladies who have lost their little beans :hugs: x

We go away 2moro morning (if the snow lets us :shrug:) and if i don't manage to squeeze my laptop in our bag, i won't be back on till Monday, but i'm going to try really hard to take it cause i can't live without my laptop or BnB lol, but if i don't get on have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies. I really do appreciate it.
> Been feeling pretty down about things lately but it's nice to know I am still welcome on here to share in my ups and downs and hopefully all ups from now on.
> Feeling a whole lot better about things now.
> CSunshine if you could ship some of that snow over that would be great, I just love snow am hoping we will wake up on christmas day to a white blanket of snow. Congratulations on your little bean hun really really hope this is a sticky one for you.
> Bernie enjoy your weekend away hunny.:winkwink:
> Think I'm finally done with my christmas shopping yay!! Just food to sort out now. Just been and posted my christmas cards around the neighbours I just love posting cards on a cold winters night seeing all the christmas lights twinkling.
> Sam hope your ok hun.x
> Missymojo hope you managed to stop yourself from murdering your boss lol.x
> 
> I would defo ship it to you but it would probably be just water by the time it go to you so what I will do is take a lovely picture of me and DD playing in the snow and post it, we will make some snow angles for my lovely friends across the pond how does that sound?Click to expand...
> 
> AWWW can i have a snow angel? we never get enough snow to do that xClick to expand...

I will post them over the weekend and i will put one in your journal :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Hi lovelies thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. Hoping to get onto a clinical study into stopping this happening to other mummies - something positive must come out of my little girl's death.

Hope to be up to full strength and back with you all soon xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: tulip xxxx

i really hope they can find you some answers so your next bfp can be super sticky and everything goes to plan


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooohooooo we got snow wooop the first time its snowed on my bday since i was 6!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

theres snow here, and i think i might have trouble getting to work .... ideally i'd ring work and say i cant make it, but i have to "try" to get to worrk!!! aparently i should walk to nearest places i can guarenttee the bus will run from i think not, im not walking 3/4 miles in the snow, with my disability they can hadaway n jump!! 

gah - in ttc news i'm day 14 and no idea if ov is near past or future - but i'm liking it that way!!!!

big hugs to you all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> theres snow here, and i think i might have trouble getting to work .... ideally i'd ring work and say i cant make it, but i have to "try" to get to worrk!!! aparently i should walk to nearest places i can guarenttee the bus will run from i think not, im not walking 3/4 miles in the snow, with my disability they can hadaway n jump!!
> 
> gah - in ttc news i'm day 14 and no idea if ov is near past or future - but i'm liking it that way!!!!
> 
> big hugs to you all

just "try" get there lol they cant do nothing if u cant make it its natures fault


----------



## LittleAurora

7dpo is too early to test ......right? lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Hi lovelies thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. Hoping to get onto a clinical study into stopping this happening to other mummies - something positive must come out of my little girl's death.
> 
> Hope to be up to full strength and back with you all soon xx

Nic my darling, how are you doing? i know how you feel as i felt exactly the same way after LM passed away hence the blankets.i will of course help you in any way i can hun so anything, just ask. sending you love and angel kisses for Ruby,xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello lovely ladies hope your all doing well today.

I hate that we have to go through losses like that, but at least your making some good come from such a tragic experience. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



afm nothing new going on here just doing the day by day thing praying we make it past 6 1/2 wks as that the time I seem to loose mine. [-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tulip i am so sorry for what you are going thru i have no words exept we are all here if you want to talk i class all you ladies on here extended family and very good friends


----------



## LittleAurora

Tulip....My thoughts are with you. Here for anything you need.


I have the poas craving but when i went to my drawer....there were none left!! AHHH!!!!

prob for the best tho...yea??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Tulip....My thoughts are with you. Here for anything you need.
> 
> 
> I have the poas craving but when i went to my drawer....there were none left!! AHHH!!!!
> 
> prob for the best tho...yea??

noooo poas yet mrs!


----------



## MissyMojo

i made it to work just about!
but cancelled my weekend plans tho due to the snow, i hate snow!!!

having a doink fest for the weekend instead:)

its probs best no hpts or ics little aurora - too early yet


----------



## LittleAurora

MissyMojo said:


> its probs best no hpts or ics little aurora - too early yet


awww...no fair!! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning everyone:) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have any of u ladies heard of a septate hymen? have found out that i have one hence why its so hard fo us when it comes to sex. sometimes it can be perfect but other times its like it goes in the wrong hole and slips out or seriously hurts


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?...sorry I haven't been around I have not been feeling to good I have to go and see a heart doctor monday they will be doing a stress test to check for blockage and also a echo graham of my heart to see if there is anything wrong....I am now on blood pressure meds along with taking a daily baby asprin so I just haven't felt like talking really....

congratulations to all the ladies that have gotten their BFP's that is wonderful....To all the new ladies welcome to this wonderful group so glad that your here with us...

Sam hun how are you doing?...are you feeling any better today hun?...I know that Flu can really kick someone's butt...I hate to even think about having it I know it can be really bad.....Is all the decorations done? 

Lindsey congratulations again on getting married...so how does it feel now that its been a week now?...do you feel any different?....

Doodar wasn't you the one that was also taking soy?...if so how are you doing on it?...my cycle this time is just alll whacky I shouldn't have raised the does to 160 mgs I should have just left it at 120 mgs .....hope its working for you...

well wanted to also share that we got right at 15 inches of snow...woohoo!!! we hardly ever get snow and this was sooo wonderful to get it yesterday.....I got to leave work around 10:58am to come home because my children were let out of school at 9:45am....it snowed all day long and also up until this morning...


Ladies I wanted to ask you all :::

Did any of you have any fertility problems that was keeping you from getting pregnant?...and how long have you been trying before you came to sam to cast the fertiltiy spells...

examples:

* Blocked Fallopian Tubes
* No Ovulation
* Endometerios
* IVF
* Unexplained Infertility
* Tied Fallopian Tubes
* Low Sperm Count
* IUI
* PCOS
* Any other that hasn't been listed...

Please let me know I want to make a list of what all the Fertility Spell has been able to help overcome...

Thanks ladies....Hope you all have a wonderful day today.....


----------



## Nimyra

I just got my first :bfp: thanks Sam, for your help!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sweetness 

i havnt heard of that my darl xxx

i am such a muppet forgot to post xmas cards yest :blush: slept in this morning so missed the post today!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

Em_Maryland said:


> I just got my first :bfp: thanks Sam, for your help!!!!

yay!!!! congratulations I'm sooooo happy for you.....:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats em_maryland xxx


i have no fertility probllems (that i know of)


----------



## hedgewitch

Em_Maryland said:


> I just got my first :bfp: thanks Sam, for your help!!!!

congratulations hunny, well done, its always lovely to hear from the ones who graduate to bumpsters, hope you have a wonderfully healthy 9 months and beyond,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals how are we all this snowy cold saturday afternoon? 
not much happening with me, had a huge row with matt, made up and am sitting here in my pj's just about to eat a cheese ham and cucumber french stick watching tv. 10dpo and my temp has begun its descent into non bfp land, so waiting for the witch to arrive!! been cramping for the last few days so i am sure it wont be long but hoping i will get at least a 12 day LP.
well i hope everyone is well today and having fun whatever you are doing,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm having a very lazy day, just been out and walked the dog in the snow!!! fun?! kinda lol

watching cheesy films on sky today gonnna have a bit of a doink fest l8rs, hoping so much that this cycle is it for us xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Hi frogger3240 great to see you back on board, {{hugs}} hope you will start to feel top of the world again soon xxxx

Must say quiet jealous of your snow you got, anything that did come here has now well melted here wishing for more but will be lucky if we get anything more. But its frezzing here.


erm gosh were do i start, as for ttc seems endless according to docs im fine well i beg to differ, its been 3 1/2 years now trying and 6 failed pregnancies all mc and they say there nothing wrong huh!!!

But this is now my second cycle of taking soy 120mg a day (3tabs)

if OH has a low sperm count we woundnt know cos he'll be the last person on this planet to go to the doc to check anything out like that ](*,)

but on a good note its that time again :sex::spermy::angel::dust::blue::pink:

it would be the best best best new years welcome we both will ever ever have.xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Thought i'd pop on quickly while i'm on my weekend away so i don't have loads of pages to read when i get back.
Hope your all well, we are having a lovely weekend although the snow nearly stopped us getting here, the snow is making it a proper little xmas break the kids are loving it. Its still snowing loads now so i've a feeling getting home again on Monday will be fun.
Have a good weekend everyone, if i don't get back on 2moro i'll be back Monday evening, bye for now x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i want a baby fed up of seeing all the ppl that gave me hell inschool on facebook posting about there kids and how they are preg again for like the 4th time!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lindsey xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooo ored need sumin else to plan have nothing to do now no wedding lol feel quite depressed


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you hunni, 

im sat watching the match on bbc1 - haway the lads!!!!!!

plan a holiday? even a weekend away in a caravan - summt to loook fwd to


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bless you hunni,
> 
> im sat watching the match on bbc1 - haway the lads!!!!!!
> 
> plan a holiday? even a weekend away in a caravan - summt to loook fwd to

 we havent any money to plan with what sucks we still gota try move out still at my parents


----------



## MissyMojo

aww noooo,

are u on council lists? have u tried housing assosications?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww noooo,
> 
> are u on council lists? have u tried housing assosications?

nope not on any lists we are hoping to move to scotland as soon as ben passes his driving test


----------



## MissyMojo

ahh right, xxx
wishing u luck


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies,

How are you all doing today?...hope your all having a wonderful day so far....

Lindsey hun i know your wanting a baby hun it will happen soon....I just feel it for you I know that Sam's fertility spells will help you hun...we are here to help you through it all....I know for myself I have been feeling down also because of me also wanting to have another baby and its not happening...sending you lots of hugs and babydust your way...:hugs::dust:

Hope you all have a wonderful day I'm going to be lazy today and watch some christmas stories and play on the computer...


----------



## LittleAurora

hows its going girls??

I have like a huge zero signs today? I did go for a nap but i think thats cause i was so cosy and warm. My lower back hurts.....but that could be af....only time will tell. I have resisted buying any hpts. I am not testing untill Christmas day.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing today?...hope your all having a wonderful day so far....
> 
> Lindsey hun i know your wanting a baby hun it will happen soon....I just feel it for you I know that Sam's fertility spells will help you hun...we are here to help you through it all....I know for myself I have been feeling down also because of me also wanting to have another baby and its not happening...sending you lots of hugs and babydust your way...:hugs::dust:
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day I'm going to be lazy today and watch some christmas stories and play on the computer...

not sure a fertility spell could help with what i need lol i have a septate hymen what makes :sex: dificult and alot of time very painfull


----------



## LittleAurora

there are procedures that can fix that for you hun...very simple ask your gp.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> there are procedures that can fix that for you hun...very simple ask your gp.

im a wimp when it comes to drs and embarresed about it


----------



## moggymay

Linds if it causes you pain and is getting in the way of the mechanics of getting preggers then best go get it sorted. Did a quick google and looks quite easy to get sorted:
*The gynaecologist will examine you to see if you need minor surgery to remove the septate hymen. It is a very quick operation which only takes minutes. 

It is possible to have the procedure under local anaesthetic, where just the area being operated on is put to sleep. But many doctors in the UK prefer to do the procedure while the patient is under general anaesthetic, which means a trip to hospital as an outpatient.

You will need to wear pads for a few days after to stop any bleeding, and you may be a little tender and swollen but the recovery should not take long. 

Help & support
Dont be worried or embarrassed to ask for help with this; doctors deal with these kinds of problems every day.*

Maybe it is worth talking to the GP to get the ball rolling so when you get up to Scotland nothing can stop you in your quest :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds if it causes you pain and is getting in the way of the mechanics of getting preggers then best go get it sorted. Did a quick google and looks quite easy to get sorted:
> *The gynaecologist will examine you to see if you need minor surgery to remove the septate hymen. It is a very quick operation which only takes minutes.
> 
> It is possible to have the procedure under local anaesthetic, where just the area being operated on is put to sleep. But many doctors in the UK prefer to do the procedure while the patient is under general anaesthetic, which means a trip to hospital as an outpatient.
> 
> You will need to wear pads for a few days after to stop any bleeding, and you may be a little tender and swollen but the recovery should not take long.
> 
> Help & support
> Dont be worried or embarrassed to ask for help with this; doctors deal with these kinds of problems every day.*
> 
> Maybe it is worth talking to the GP to get the ball rolling so when you get up to Scotland nothing can stop you in your quest :hugs:

il try get an apointment after xmas


----------



## LittleAurora

all women have hymen thats what breaks the 1st timeyou have sex. some women have t he same thing you do. 
The Dr will have heard a lot worse!! a couple of min. and its done!! Just imagine when you have kids! Every one sees down there!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> all women have hymen thats what breaks the 1st timeyou have sex. some women have t he same thing you do.
> The Dr will have heard a lot worse!! a couple of min. and its done!! Just imagine when you have kids! Every one sees down there!!

yeh i know im gonna try get in after xmas to a lady doc:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gutted my fave actress has died:(


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all 2nite?
Well its the last day of our weekend away, so we've just to hope the trains are running 2moro to get home.
Who was your favorite actress Lindsey?
Hope everyone is ok and you've all had a good weekend x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: who's passes away lindseyanne?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

brittany murphy:(


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning gals
how are we all today? still cold and still got the dredges of the flu to deal with, just bunged up now but started sneezing this morning and nose bleeds so hope that its not gonna kick off again, last time i had nose bleeds was when i got caught with LM and i hated them then too. 
cd 27 for me and 12dpo, af due tomorrow and my temp dropped rapid but has tried to play with my mind again this morning by having a last ditch attempt at rising this morning. but been cramping for a couple of days now and my boobs are killing me. sooooooooo not looking forward to taking the clomid again let me tell you. gutted i didnt get caught in some ways not having to take clomid being one of them lol. oh well bring forth the excrutiating headpain.
well enough rambling from me, wishing you all well.xxx

by the way Blessed Yule to each of you, today is 21st which is the winter solstice and our YULE. it is the shortest day of the year too and the official "christmas" day for pagans and other religions too.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> brittany murphy:(

i cannot believe she has died i am still in shock, so young and so beautiful, Sweet Dreams Brittany,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> good morning gals
> how are we all today? still cold and still got the dredges of the flu to deal with, just bunged up now but started sneezing this morning and nose bleeds so hope that its not gonna kick off again, last time i had nose bleeds was when i got caught with LM and i hated them then too.
> cd 27 for me and 12dpo, af due tomorrow and my temp dropped rapid but has tried to play with my mind again this morning by having a last ditch attempt at rising this morning. but been cramping for a couple of days now and my boobs are killing me. sooooooooo not looking forward to taking the clomid again let me tell you. gutted i didnt get caught in some ways not having to take clomid being one of them lol. oh well bring forth the excrutiating headpain.
> well enough rambling from me, wishing you all well.xxx
> 
> *by the way Blessed Yule to each of you, today is 21st which is the winter solstice and our YULE. it is the shortest day of the year too and the official "christmas" day for pagans and other religions too.xxx*


And to you to, xxx

hope you will feel better soon before the years out...

Hope yis all keeping well as one can :hugs::hugs::hugs:

also got a bit of a cold and again sinuns (too much chocs :blush:) my fault ...

going to wrap the christmas pressie later cant wait yippey.....

Brrr its cold here but no snow just ice 

going to make chicken cassarole to dins tonight.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

love your siggy Doodar x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies sorry I've been away but this weekends are for family so BNB gets put to the side sorry :hugs:

Hope everybody is getting along great and we see some well deserved BFP's!

afm just counting the days until the scan only 15 days left:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

oppss....might have tested to day with an ic i found in the back of the drawer! lol...yup you guessed it ...BFN! lol....slap on th wrists is needed i think! LOL


I am getting Af type pains and cramps so I know this isnt our month. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just got in been out since 10 am christmas shopping walked home in the snow looked lush but veryyyy slippy


----------



## snowdrops

evening girls, hows you all, brrr its cold out there isn it,,, good excause to go to bed early and keep extra warm hee hee...

been meaning to post this for ages and kept forgetting its from NASA 
https://www.noradsanta.org/

its brilllant, it only really works on Christmas eve but great fun though pity they didnt have this tech when i was a child


----------



## LittleAurora

mmmm.....I am having a coffee with tia maria in it that my lovely hubby made for me and he promised to rub my back! I cant wait!

Also! Today I bought us metallica tickets! Its a complete surprise! I told him they were sold out! I have hidden them inside a calender i bought and wrapped up! he has had a look at the prissies all wrapped up and thinks he is getting sock and a calender for Christmas!! I cant wait to see his face when he finds the tickets!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just thought I'd pop by and see how you all are doing.

Hope your all ready for Christmas! I have a couple more presents to purchase but my big one will be tonight. DH and I are going to pick out his gun so he can go hunting with my Dad. LOL a little father and son-in-law bonding with guns and beer and good times! He has never hunted and so I wanted him to experience it!

A couple more stocking stuffers and we're good to go. Socks and underwear. LOL Mom always gave me underwear when I would go home for Christmas. :flower: good memories!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies 

ive finally finished up my xmas shopping :D 

just now had my tea, have set some aside for lunch tomoro and some for hubby! :) 

feel quite productive


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

Doodar have a friend who started IVF cycle on the 19th - it starts with a nasal spray does that sound right? We are due to see them after christmas but before new year so will see if I can find out a bit more info as she too hates needles, will see if can find out how they got around it.

Hmm feeling worried now what can i say to help with that....."nobody said that it'd be easy, they just promised that it would be worth it!" Cant think where I got that from lol. Go for it Doodar :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies, how areyou all im in major pain today done something to my right arm think it was pro carrying heavy bags yesterday


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay, was meant to ask you (brain like a sieve lately) how many cycles did did you take soy for ? ive done two cycles now hopefully wont have to do a third. 
thanks


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies Hope your all doing well! 

Haven't been on much. Doodar you'll be fine because you know in the end you will get your baby and you've already gone through so much whats a few needles :hugs: I hate them too and if I don't look at them then I find it much easier to deal with.

afm just doing the day to day thing. 14 days from today I get my scan! WOOO HOOO! I can't wait. Just hoping and praying everyday to the higher powers to make this the sticky one:thumbup:

Well must venture off will check back later.

Linseyanne hope your arm starts to feel better!

OMG we are supposed to be getting up to 10 inches of snow by Christmas day :dohh:


----------



## moggymay

snowdrops said:


> moggymay, was meant to ask you (brain like a sieve lately) how many cycles did did you take soy for ? ive done two cycles now hopefully wont have to do a third.
> thanks

Did one cycle with 100mg soy isoflavones days 3-7, I took it with my evening meal and had no side effects to speak of just more EWCM than usual and my O date was a day later than the previous cycle, other than that nowt different to other cycles except that it got me :bfp: We were due to start clomid after christmas - were seeing FS again in January, not anymore though! - so decided would try soy first as it is supposed to be natures clomid. Ask away if you have any other questions :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> moggymay, was meant to ask you (brain like a sieve lately) how many cycles did did you take soy for ? ive done two cycles now hopefully wont have to do a third.
> thanks
> 
> Did one cycle with 100mg soy isoflavones days 3-7, I took it with my evening meal and had no side effects to speak of just more EWCM than usual and my O date was a day later than the previous cycle, other than that nowt different to other cycles except that it got me :bfp: We were due to start clomid after christmas - were seeing FS again in January, not anymore though! - so decided would try soy first as it is supposed to be natures clomid. Ask away if you have any other questions :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks will do if i can think of, which happens when one falling asleep ha ha..
anything to help with these olde ovaries 
i take 3-7 as well 100mg (3 tabs) soy from Holland & Barrent


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been having these awfull stabbing pains in my womb area today. It awfull. I have been having wierd twinges when i move as well. :( not having a good day :( I feel so emotional I have cried more than 4 times today :(


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Are you all ready for xmas?
Hope you had a nice pagen xmas yesterday Sam x
Well i'm back from my break, all pressies are bought just need to finish wrapping and do the food shop on Thursday and then i'm done, i think i'll wrap 2nite. The witch is due today although she hasn't bothered to show yet, i was hoping she'd come on time this month cause i'm always really heavy my first 2-3 days and didn't want my heavy days on xmas eve and xmas day so she better hurry up (unless she's not coming that is).
Well i'll go for now, will try to pop back on later, bye for now x


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies Hope your all doing well!
> 
> Haven't been on much. Doodar you'll be fine because you know in the end you will get your baby and you've already gone through so much whats a few needles :hugs: I hate them too and if I don't look at them then I find it much easier to deal with.
> 
> afm just doing the day to day thing. 14 days from today I get my scan! WOOO HOOO! I can't wait. Just hoping and praying everyday to the higher powers to make this the sticky one:thumbup:
> 
> Well must venture off will check back later.
> 
> Linseyanne hope your arm starts to feel better!
> 
> OMG we are supposed to be getting up to 10 inches of snow by Christmas day :dohh:
> 
> I know hun I guess its the uncertainty of not knowing if you will actually get anything at the end of it. If it was guaranteed then I guess it would make things a little easier. I will have to inject myself so dont think I will get away with not looking lol unless I just take a random shot lol.
> Good Luck with your scan. How old is your sticky bean now?
> Its been snowing here again today coming down thick and fast but no where near 10 inches woah!! Hope you dont get snowed in.xClick to expand...

I would have your DH do the stabbing. LOL that way you don't have to look. 

Me and the little one are doing well atm. I am just hoping and praying everyday that we will make it this time. I am 5wks and 2 days now though will be making it until Aug!:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: and :dust: to you all xxx

i have such mixed emotions right now over everythin looking fwd to xmas being over and a new year and new start


----------



## Berniep

Keep up the pma csunshine x
Missymojo :dust::dust::dust: to you too, here's to a lot of :bfp:'s in 2010 x

How is everyone today? i'm waiting for the witch to show, she's a day late and i'd rather she showed today so i could get the heavy and painful bit out of the way before friday but i think she has other ideas :dohh: x


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I can't sleep, have been watching some videos on ivf and have totally freaked myself out. I don't think I can do it. Crying my eyes out again and feeling like such a wimp. I need desperately to get over this needle phobia, have tried hypnotherapy it didn't work and now I fear it will hold me back from achieving my dream.:cry:

let me tell you something, i was petrified of needles but in order to maintain my pregnancy with LM i had to have needles 3 of them 3 times a week, and you soon get over it, i also had to have blood took twice a week and i have stringy veins and they collapse easily and do almost everytime i have it done which means they have to stab me all over again. you will soon get over it hun, i promise, your brain kicks in and tells you its for a baby and the fear goes,xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello! how is every one today?? We did our xmas food shopping today! its good that its all done! 

I had the worst nights sleep last night it was terrible. Every time i rolled over i was awake tossing and turning. And I have been so emotional....crying at little things. I dont know whats going on.

My Af is due on Xmas day, but i have decided not to test untill im at least a week late. Not that I think I am pregers, but just incase....thats the plan! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals just a quick update from me,
cd 3 and took my first clomid last night, hey guess what i got a headache, amazing!! so i figure its definately the clomid, matt and i had a huge ooooooornormus row this weekend but it cleared the air and we are back on track just finding things very difficult emotionally with LM, then to round it all off i got a suprise phonecall yesterday. 

*****this contains reference to abuse so don't read if offended*****

i haven't spoken to my mother since i was 16 so 18 years. this is due to the fact of her actions toward me as a child and the cruel things i had to endure so anyway i answered the phone to my auntie who i haven't spoken to in about 10 years and she tells me that my "mother" got breast cancer last year and she has been under christies hospital. she has had both breasts removed and now they have just removed another 3 lumps of tissue. so they have said now there is not much more they can do and at the min she is looking like she will go into remission but it will either go remission or come back and she will die and the doc is thinking its more likely to be the coming back route.
so my dilemma is this and before i start i must tell you that i suffered terrible things as a child, every kind of imaginable abuse and i was passed about to family members for their "use" from the age that i can remember from 5-12 years old till i put myself into care and i found out when i was 16 that it was her that arranged it as she had been abused by the same family members when she was younger. this is why we do not talk although over the years i have written to her 3 times to try to sort this and she has never replied. so do i . 
A. go to see her even though she hasnt contacted me?
B. Go to her funeral if she dies?
C. my favoured option have nothing to do with her still.

see i dont know this woman at all, i really dont have any desire to go see her but i just wondered if this was a normal reaction. sorry if this reads a bit heavy,xxx


----------



## Berniep

Sam, i really feel for you at the moment, this is a really difficult decision for you to make, this is a decision you have to think carefully about before settling on your final answer as you may live to regret it. Good luck hun i really wish i could help :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls, :thumbup::thumbup: happy pre - Christmas eve lol ....


gee not too sure Sam, very mixed emotions here, and im sure yer self as being bitter, but i dont know why they didnt tell you before hand only now, with her being so close to the end or unless she asked them to tell you or they picked up the vibe she wants to tell you,
would you ask your auntie to ask does your mom want to See you, then at least you know where you stand and know what to do and not want to do .


Sad thing is people of our moms generation & beyond were told to shut up etc... not like children today,
so they dont know any diffs all that trapped emotions pain and hurt and brought up like that not knowing what is really right or wrong even though im sure they know its not right but they had no voice, lead to believe to pass on what happen to them taking there pain on someone... 
(thats my feeling of understanding, cos something like that is not just suck out from thin air)


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: to you Sam!

I really don't know how or what I would do. I guess that might be something to ask the higher power for guidance with. I just know that you went through a lot and shouldn't have and the person who was supposed to protect you was the one doing the harm. I'm so sorry you had to grow up like that. The positive side was that you are a wonderful mother and have stopped it with you!

Hope you find peace.

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

TBH we cant really tell you what you should do. But we can support you in what every you decide. Try writing a pro and cons list? Think about it hard, because to be brutally honest....once she is dead...she is dead. BUG HUGS XX


----------



## LittleAurora

WELL! Im trying not to get too excited cause i dotn have any other signs but I just checked my cervix and it doesnt feel anything like it usually does 2days before AF!!

Oh lordy!! What do you think ?? Im trying not to think about it cause i know that cervix position may not have anything to do with pregnancy.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies blooming knakerd but all prezzys finaly brought just gota werap and then pack case for tomoz going to my nans in london for xmas hope you are all well i think withcy may pay me visit over xmas as i feel like its going to be back to my normal 28 days now the stress is gone


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lets hope 2010 is our years to all you who have lost your little angels this year they will be having the best christmas party in the clouds looking down on you all smiling especialy you sam lilly-maye will definatly be having her christmas as i said uin the poem . thank you ladies so much for listening to my whinging and my stresses lol and happy christmas to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies, 
How are you all?
Lindseyanne have a lovely xmas at your nan's and have fun wrapping i've all mine to do 2nite x
LittleAurora, good luck i hope this is it for you, when will you test? x

Well i've popped on quickly while i wait for the kids to fall asleep i need to wrap their presents cause i've a busy day 2moro and don't want to be doing it all 2moro night. Hope you all have a good evening and i'll be back on 2moro, goodnight x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies Hope your all doing well!
> 
> Haven't been on much. Doodar you'll be fine because you know in the end you will get your baby and you've already gone through so much whats a few needles :hugs: I hate them too and if I don't look at them then I find it much easier to deal with.
> 
> afm just doing the day to day thing. 14 days from today I get my scan! WOOO HOOO! I can't wait. Just hoping and praying everyday to the higher powers to make this the sticky one:thumbup:
> 
> Well must venture off will check back later.
> 
> Linseyanne hope your arm starts to feel better!
> 
> OMG we are supposed to be getting up to 10 inches of snow by Christmas day :dohh:
> 
> I know hun I guess its the uncertainty of not knowing if you will actually get anything at the end of it. If it was guaranteed then I guess it would make things a little easier. I will have to inject myself so dont think I will get away with not looking lol unless I just take a random shot lol.
> Good Luck with your scan. How old is your sticky bean now?
> Its been snowing here again today coming down thick and fast but no where near 10 inches woah!! Hope you dont get snowed in.xClick to expand...
> 
> I would have your DH do the stabbing. LOL that way you don't have to look.
> 
> Me and the little one are doing well atm. I am just hoping and praying everyday that we will make it this time. I am 5wks and 2 days now though will be making it until Aug!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think I would allow him near me with it lol. Think I am going to have to speak to the clinic and see what we can come up with lol.
> I am 100% confident you will make it to august hunny tons and tons of sticky dust being sent your way. Take it easy hun.xClick to expand...

They have this type of needle that you just smack against your leg and you get the medication you should find out about those I think they use it with immatrex for migraines, I've always gone and got an injection so didn't personally have them but knows somebody who did.

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas if I don't get to stop by here tomorrow in all the chaos!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

at the inlaws now and within 15 mins of arriving i was left on my own .. so im here online 

yay

Sam - shes your mother only you can decide what to know, but what ever u decide, however it plays out were here xx

im on day 20 and bored. . . .


----------



## LittleAurora

Notice anything different??


----------



## MissyMojo

Omg omg omg omg!!!!!

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you!! I did two test one with 3rd pee of the day and the 2nd line came up instantly! then i couldnt beleive it so I forced a pee about 30 min later and the 2nd line came up almost instantly again!! WHOOP!!!!!

Im scared incase something bad happenes but i dont have any back pain like last time!! SO fingers crossed 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers so tightly crossed for you xxxxxxxxx

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/th01052c9a.gif

https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp359/hollief_june/stickydust.gif


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Littla Auroro! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

congratulations - what a christmas pressie!!


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations little Aurora x

Merry christmas everyone x


----------



## LittleAurora

Merry christmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Merry Christmas to you all...hope your day was filled with lots of love....


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls
hope you all had a wonderful christmas, xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Little Aurora! Hope everyone had a great Christmas xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi gals. just popped on to say thanks for the advice about the dilemma i posted, i have decided i am not going to go down that road again as i will want answers and i will have to live with what she says for the rest of my life so i would rather just accept what happened and carry on with the counselling and deal with it all the best i can. i have no counselling till the 5th so we shall see what she has to say when i tell her what has happened.
did some baking with the kids on christmas eve. i say kids but they are all teenagers lol so weren't that interested but i made an effort........
so christmas for me was the shittest ever. i ended up having a full scale war with Matt and i spent most of the afternoon upstairs and he was downstairs. when i did come down we just rowed so badly so i got shitfaced and that was that. no christmas dinner nothing. so glad its over and done with to be honest. neither of us wanted to celebrate in any way shape or form. 
so i am thinking that New year sounds good, this year has got to have been the worst ever but the best ever too if that makes sense. good because i was pregnant with LM and that was something i never thought i would experience again but so terrible due to her passing.
i have seen so many lows on here, many of us suffering losses of our angels or not managing to get that BFP but at the same time i have seen many many highs, not only on our little white friends but also with the good news ladies have had. we have all shared these moments together, as friends and women with a common goal. i want to say thankyou to each and every one of you for being there supporting me when i needed it the most, for showing me that there are truly good people in the world and they are not all like the people i grew up around. i wish you all a wonderful festive christmas and new year and i hope that we all get our wishes granted in 2010,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> hi gals. just popped on to say thanks for the advice about the dilemma i posted, i have decided i am not going to go down that road again as i will want answers and i will have to live with what she says for the rest of my life so i would rather just accept what happened and carry on with the counselling and deal with it all the best i can. i have no counselling till the 5th so we shall see what she has to say when i tell her what has happened.
> did some baking with the kids on christmas eve. i say kids but they are all teenagers lol so weren't that interested but i made an effort........
> so christmas for me was the shittest ever. i ended up having a full scale war with Matt and i spent most of the afternoon upstairs and he was downstairs. when i did come down we just rowed so badly so i got shitfaced and that was that. no christmas dinner nothing. so glad its over and done with to be honest. neither of us wanted to celebrate in any way shape or form.
> so i am thinking that New year sounds good, this year has got to have been the worst ever but the best ever too if that makes sense. good because i was pregnant with LM and that was something i never thought i would experience again but so terrible due to her passing.
> i have seen so many lows on here, many of us suffering losses of our angels or not managing to get that BFP but at the same time i have seen many many highs, not only on our little white friends but also with the good news ladies have had. we have all shared these moments together, as friends and women with a common goal. i want to say thankyou to each and every one of you for being there supporting me when i needed it the most, for showing me that there are truly good people in the world and they are not all like the people i grew up around. i wish you all a wonderful festive christmas and new year and i hope that we all get our wishes granted in 2010,xxx


Sam sending you hugs.... a problem shared a problem halfed. 
best now to brush the past of your shoulders and get rid of the grey cloud around yers, and start the year fresh for you, matt and your family there your rock, look ahead with a smile and everyone else will smile with you.

Congrats Little Aura, wishing you all the best for the next 8 months xxx

well OH gone off to his sis with the little so she can play with her cuzs,
(so peaceful here) so did a bit tiding up, having a break lol to see how you all are, so he'll be back later, so i can brows on the net for awhile hee hee, 

chat later i hope xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aw sam big big hugs my darl xxxxxxxx


----------



## ThatGirl

my spells candles have arrived so can finally do my part of spell :)


----------



## Berniep

hedgewitch said:


> hi gals. just popped on to say thanks for the advice about the dilemma i posted, i have decided i am not going to go down that road again as i will want answers and i will have to live with what she says for the rest of my life so i would rather just accept what happened and carry on with the counselling and deal with it all the best i can. i have no counselling till the 5th so we shall see what she has to say when i tell her what has happened.
> did some baking with the kids on christmas eve. i say kids but they are all teenagers lol so weren't that interested but i made an effort........
> so christmas for me was the shittest ever. i ended up having a full scale war with Matt and i spent most of the afternoon upstairs and he was downstairs. when i did come down we just rowed so badly so i got shitfaced and that was that. no christmas dinner nothing. so glad its over and done with to be honest. neither of us wanted to celebrate in any way shape or form.
> so i am thinking that New year sounds good, this year has got to have been the worst ever but the best ever too if that makes sense. good because i was pregnant with LM and that was something i never thought i would experience again but so terrible due to her passing.
> i have seen so many lows on here, many of us suffering losses of our angels or not managing to get that BFP but at the same time i have seen many many highs, not only on our little white friends but also with the good news ladies have had. we have all shared these moments together, as friends and women with a common goal. i want to say thankyou to each and every one of you for being there supporting me when i needed it the most, for showing me that there are truly good people in the world and they are not all like the people i grew up around. i wish you all a wonderful festive christmas and new year and i hope that we all get our wishes granted in 2010,xxx



I'm sorry you had such a bad xmas :hugs: but like you said the new year sounds good i sure hope it treats you well. I hope we all get our bfp's as soon as poss in 2010 next xmas will be the best ever for all of us, hopefully we'll all have little babies to celebrate with or at least have big fat pregnant bellies x
Hope everyone else had a lovely xmas, mine was hectic but great although i'm shattered now lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

helllooooo god ive missed this place lol how are we all ?


----------



## LittleAurora

just wanted to share my beautifull pink lines!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P271209_1541.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> just wanted to share my beautifull pink lines!!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P271209_1541.jpg

congtrats hunni xx


----------



## MissyMojo

lovely lines babes xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!! im so happy thats done with th 50th wee of the day!!! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Yay!!!!! 

fingers crossed for you that everything is super sticky xxx


----------



## moggymay

LittleAurora said:


> thanks!! im so happy thats done with th 50th wee of the day!!! lol

50th wee of the day - about 11am then! lol

Hope everyone having fab holidays, we are here although doc diagnosed bronchitis on xmas eve and stubbed my toe just before Top Gear started and now it is purple and yellow...just waiting for my third thing now....x


----------



## Leilani

Hi Sam - have sent you a PM about a Blue Moon Casting - I'm hoping for great things in 2010 for all of us.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all nothing top report from me other then not sure when af will show her ugly face this mth i thought i might of been going back to my usual 28 days but not by the looks of it and have had awful moodswings and crampys all week! only weird thing for me is i ate like a pig over xmas npthing was left on my plate to my whole familys suprise :haha:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
LittleAurora lovely pink line you have there congratulations, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you x
Lindsey, what cycle day are you on? x
Hope everyone else is ok, i'm having a chilled out day in my pj's, the kids are playing with their toys and watching madagascar 2 and i'm messing on here eating too many chocs lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> LittleAurora lovely pink line you have there congratulations, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you x
> Lindsey, what cycle day are you on? x
> Hope everyone else is ok, i'm having a chilled out day in my pj's, the kids are playing with their toys and watching madagascar 2 and i'm messing on here eating too many chocs lol x

28 today lol just updated my chart but other then cramp no tohter sign of af aproaching yet


----------



## LittleAurora

ITS FREEZING!!! lol

and im bored lol


----------



## Berniep

Good luck Lindsey i hope she stays away x

I'm bored too little Aurora x


----------



## LittleAurora

so sooo tired this is ridiculous!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i seriously need a bottle of pma feel so meh reading about all the bfps lately on here and my wedding forum:( don't get me wrong im over the moon for them but at the same time feel so meh i so want to be a mummy not sure if id be good at it but i really want to hold my own little baby to love and hold in my arms . maybe its cos im unfit i dunno just hate how most ladies start ttc after us on the other forum are now preg and talking about there bumps :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam what a nice lovely thing for you to say! We all well I know that I do anyway feel the same way! It's really hard to grow up and find true friends. I count each one of my friends here on BNB as special and my journey this past year hasn't been the best as you know but these wonderful ladies here have brought me through some of the darkest times of my life! For that I say thank you as well!

Lindsey hope you get to feeling better! I would test if you are late. The cramping can be a good sign!fxd for you!

Hello to all the rest of you lovely ladies! Hope you all had a nice holiday.

afm just keep on keepin on. Made it past 6wks today so now we have only 8 days until my scan! I can't wait then I guess it will help to put my mind at ease.


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> i seriously need a bottle of pma feel so meh reading about all the bfps lately on here and my wedding forum:( don't get me wrong im over the moon for them but at the same time feel so meh i so want to be a mummy not sure if id be good at it but i really want to hold my own little baby to love and hold in my arms . maybe its cos im unfit i dunno just hate how most ladies start ttc after us on the other forum are now preg and talking about there bumps :cry:


heres your sister.... i know how you feel, some times i feel like giving up that i'll just be left on the shelf and be covered in cobwebs.. liuke you said aswell im delighted for them. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all recovering from christmas? nothing much to report here well there is lots but nothing good so i will not depress you all,
apparently we have a winter storm coming in tonight and i would say from the chill in the air that they may well be right. i will be doing a blue moon casting on 31st so get your requests in,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

my request : a baby some time in 2010 :cry: :thumbup: (i will be 43 yikes)!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> my request : a baby some time in 2010 :cry: :thumbup: (i will be 43 yikes)!!!!

dito what she said minus the age


----------



## MissyMojo

gah, hubbed wanted stemed veg and chicken breasts for tea tonite, i said we wouldnt have enough time for me to cook it i wouldnt b arsed for it when i got in - i get in at 9pm, hes like no no i'll have it ready for u getting in - did he fook, i had to do it, he suggested cooking the chicken breast in the oven as we did the veg in the steammer - he used frozen carrots and massive lumps of swede so they didnt mash properly, the chicken when i cut into it wasnt done properly so put it bk in for anther 10 and he said stop stressing i'll bring it in , so i sat and waited 9:50pm i get food infront of me, the chicken still not cooked hard lumps of carrot and turnip and cold mash!! fanfuckingtastic so i barely touched it!

im starving and tired and irritable 

all i wanted was some soup n bread n a cuppa, i would have been done n dusted by quarter past 9 !


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh sam could you do casting for a super dooper sticky bean for me please xx


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
Csunshine yay not long till your scan now x
MissyMojo :hugs:, sorry about your crap tea x
Lindseyanne :hugs: i really hope this is your month, i know exactly how you feel, even though we've decided to take a break i'm still so jeleous when people get their bfp's, i still imagine getting mine now. But like you i'm really happy for everyone who has got their's x
Sam, i know i'm on a official break but tbh it hasn't stopped me having unprotected sex, i'm just a lot more relaxed about ttc at the moment so please can i have a bfp spell, pretty please. Hope your ok x
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Csunshine013

My your all being very quiet these past weeks. What's up with that?

Hope your all well and so sorry Moggy that you had such a crap tea!

Here's some PMAfor Lindseyanne

Berniep you little sneaky girl you. Say your on a break but continue to seduce your DH. LMAO You are so funny. Hope it works!

Sam how are you today? Hope your feeling better than the last time you were on here! I miss you!

Little Aurora hope your doing well and everything is progressing nicely!

AFM just counting down the days so today it's only 7 days away! Wish it was next week already! I am still using the progesterone suppositories and the baby aspirin daily, maybe that will all change when I see the Dr as he will be the one doing the U/S. I am so excited DH asked me last night if I've gone to the Dr yet and I said not until next Tuesday and he asked me who was going with me and I said nobody kinda wishing he would come but I know he is going to be working. I have talked to one of my friends about it but really haven't asked her to go with me so :shrug:

Ok enough rambling hope your all doing well and will check back later. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> My your all being very quiet these past weeks. What's up with that?
> 
> Hope your all well and so sorry Moggy that you had such a crap tea!
> 
> Here's some PMAfor Lindseyanne
> 
> Berniep you little sneaky girl you. Say your on a break but continue to seduce your DH. LMAO You are so funny. Hope it works!
> 
> Sam how are you today? Hope your feeling better than the last time you were on here! I miss you!
> 
> Little Aurora hope your doing well and everything is progressing nicely!
> 
> AFM just counting down the days so today it's only 7 days away! Wish it was next week already! I am still using the progesterone suppositories and the baby aspirin daily, maybe that will all change when I see the Dr as he will be the one doing the U/S. I am so excited DH asked me last night if I've gone to the Dr yet and I said not until next Tuesday and he asked me who was going with me and I said nobody kinda wishing he would come but I know he is going to be working. I have talked to one of my friends about it but really haven't asked her to go with me so :shrug:
> 
> Ok enough rambling hope your all doing well and will check back later. :hugs:

im exited for you too lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

witch is being really mean and shes not here yet got such bad cramps:(


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
We are very quiet on here at the moment, hope your all ok, are you just all getting over xmas?
Lindsey hope the witch isn't been too bad, she was awful with me last week, the worst she's ever been, take care x
Csunshine, i hope someone comes with you for your scan and appt, is there any chance hubby will get time off? x
Hope everyone else is ok, not much going on with me, the witch is getting ready to leave but apart from that i've nothing to report, boring really lol x


----------



## Csunshine013

I will have a friend go with me as DH needs to work. He is off this whole week and wont be getting a check so we need him to get as many hours as possible!

I will see if my bestie can go with me, but if not then another friend that went through my horrible ordeal last Mar will be able to be there with me.

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! very very cold thismorning!! how are you all doing???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all feel really blah today keep arguing with ben over stupid things and feel so sick:nope: how are we all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got SOME of our prefessional pics back today if anyone would like a look:)

https://one2onephotography.co.uk/lindseyben.html 
username is lindseyben
passwork lindseyben121


----------



## LittleAurora

beautiful lindsey!!! 


how is every one else? I did a digi tet to day! I got a pregnant 2-3!! pretty spot on! hope you dont mind me posting pics!!!

this is a frer at 4+3
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P291209_0833.jpg

and this is the digi tonight...4+5! I have one more but i think ill wait untill next week to do it!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P301209_1702.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> beautiful lindsey!!!
> 
> 
> how is every one else? I did a digi tet to day! I got a pregnant 2-3!! pretty spot on! hope you dont mind me posting pics!!!
> 
> this is a frer at 4+3
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P291209_0833.jpg
> 
> and this is the digi tonight...4+5! I have one more but i think ill wait untill next week to do it!
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P301209_1702.jpg

ooohh loook at that digi is always better to see the words u reallywant to see congrats hunxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Csunshine, i'm glad someone will be going with you for your scan, only 6 days now x
LittleAurora, yay for your digi x
Lindsey, any sign of the witch yet? i hope not, the sickness is a very good sign she's not coming, i hope she stays away. I'm just going to go look at you pics now x
Hope everyone is ok, not a lot going on here, its the day before payday so couldn't do much but its payday 2moro so we are going to the sales, then to visit my hubby's nanna and then we are off out 2moro night, so i have a busy day planned. What is everyone elses plans for 2moro night? x


----------



## Berniep

Awww, your pics are lovely Lindsey, we got married at a St Mary's church too x


----------



## snowdrops

ha ha Lins what you like with the socks on.... :haha: 
LOL with Ben with the handcuffs :sex: :thumbup:


got no sky signal :growlmad: cos of the gales and sleet (so im going to have a moany groany man cos of the footie MANUre are playing) 

All is well here other wise just have to wait till sat to see if the witch comes to vist me for the last time this year lol ...

LittleAurora great to see the pics gives us hope :thumbup: nice to see 2-3 weeks to see how you progressing


----------



## Csunshine013

Just lovely Lindseyanne!

6 days until my scan! WOOO HOO!

Hope the rest of you lovley ladies are doing well!


----------



## Berniep

Snowdrops, i hope the witch doesn't come to visit you but if she doesn't arrive till Sat it'll be next year. Hasn't that creeped up on us? i remember all the fuss they made about the millienium and now its 10 years later lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

witchy still isnt here for me boobs have got sorer and cramps are still here ish lol oh and feel sick lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Have you tested? 

Lindseyanne I would defo 
:test::test::test:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Have you tested?
> 
> Lindseyanne I would defo
> :test::test::test:

not yet my cycles have been all ver the place the past few mths so gonna wait until i would be late late (40 days)


----------



## hedgewitch

hi gals how are we all? well i hope,xx


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested?
> 
> Lindseyanne I would defo
> :test::test::test:
> 
> not yet my cycles have been all ver the place the past few mths so gonna wait until i would be late late (40 days)Click to expand...

Ok so I will come back in 10days if af still is mia and tell you to test again then. LOL:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

hmmmm i log on you all og off, i'm getting a complex

*The new year lays before us, like a pure white bed of snow, be careful how you tread on it, for every step will show... Many Blessings to all my wonderful friends, old and new &#9829; x x x &#9829;*


----------



## MissyMojo

i started partying earli pmsl!!

im loaded with cold, rekon i ov;d earlier and could be in 1ww . . . v tempted to test for no reason other than i want to lol

heres my duff chart, so fingers crossed

cd4 :sex:
cd7 :sex:
cd9 :sex:
cd10 (early hours) :sex: 
cd14 :sex:
cd18 12:15am!!! :sex:
cd19 :sex: 
cd25 :sex: 12am-1am Sex


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! 
Im so ill...I have not thrown up but feel i would be so much better if I would. Its like being on a boat!
We are heading out today i ahve to have my 2nd lot of bloods drawn!

HAVE A GOOD DAY!!! XXXX


----------



## MissyMojo

whoo for some MS :) 

i wnt b about much til after new yr, must rememver to charge moon stone 2nite

im loaded with cold and have to go to work til 5 then a house party to sort n set up!

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/new%20year/NewYearmouseinglass.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls, sending all {{hugs}} and xxxxx all the best for 2010 will log on next year again ha ha 2 jan.


----------



## Csunshine013

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Hope you all have a wonderful evening!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy new year ladies will see you all in 2010 xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! WHOOP!!! 2010 is going to be the best year!!! XXX


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

well my dears i just wanted to wish you all a wonderful 2010, i have just finished my castings for the blue moon and i am wiped out now so i shall bid you all goodnight, 

all those who i know and love have been cast for and all those i may not know as well but love and have mailed me were also cast for, i wish you all a wonderful new year and your dreams will come true, just believe in yourself
Love and Light to you all
xxx


----------



## Berniep

Happy New Year Everyone x

Here's to lots of :bfp:'s followed by lots of :baby:'s, 2010 is our year ladies x


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning 2010!!!!

This year will be fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning 2010!!!

so the plan

"make me a MotherFucker"

hubby was so sweet as we were all singing auld lang syne, he said " i promise i'll make you a mum this year" so i said "this time next year you;ll be a daddy" and we Kissed!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

awwww jo that is so sweet, and i truly hope you will be,
well my new year was as shit as my christmas. my eldest went out at 7pm to go to a party with her friend and her friends mum was taking them and staying with them..........HOWEVER i got a phonecall at 8.30pm from another friends mum to let me know my daughter was totally wasted being sick and wailing like i fluffin banshee, i could hear her in the background.
so as matt had had a drink i had to go out in my car in the ice and the dark neither of which i have done for 4 years to drive through the countryside to go scrape her up off the pavement.
when i got there she was passed out on the floor covered from head to toe in puke and blood where she had been beaten up by another girl and had her piercings ripped out and was not in a good way at all, we had to lift her physically into my car which with my medical conditions was not easy, she then woke up and promptly threw up again all over my car instead of in the bucket i had brought, she then passed out again in the pile of what she had brought up,
so i am now by this time covered in blood and puke myself and so is my car, luckily its leather interior so can easily be cleaned. so nervously i drove the 20 miles back home then we had to get her out of the car where she again decided to empty her stomach contents all over me and the driveway. we then had to physically carry her up the stairs and put her to bed, and i was left to undress her and clean her up. she then decided to tell me among other things that LM killed herself in the womb as she didn't like me?? me is thinking the poor gal needs some counselling as she is angry at LM for dying as she very plainly told me last night

so this morning she is very tender lol and very much so worse for wear, it started as she was talking about LM and the year we have all had as a family. she the proceeded to think she was smart and drank 2 tumblers of straight vodka!!! so not sure how to punish her really or if she has been punished enough, she told me she was with a friend and her parents and i trusted her only to find out she had lied and went out on the lash with 2 girls i have banned her from hanging round with in the past. i have made her apologise this morning to the girls mother as she made a complete mess of her house and new sofa with being sick and blood then there was the wailing.
then to make matters worse matt got drunk and we let the new year in arguing or rather he did as i was drinking tea lol so i left his ass on the sofa and went to bed, he came skulking in the bedroom about 6am this morning very sheepishly

just thought it might make you feel better about how your new years went lol,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no sam!!!! what a new year, 

def sounds like hannah? needs to talk to someone about how shes feeling, i'm not sure how to punish her, make her clean the car? 
so sorry that things are so tense between you and Matt, have u had couples counselling together to get over LM, as maybe things are so tense as your both still so raw and as it always happens , we take it out on the people closet to us, as we trust them to understand and know what is going on 

big big squishy massive hugs xxx 

oh and :bfn: for me today ... caved and tested today as i believe i ov;d earlier . x . x .


----------



## hedgewitch

oh hunny i'm sorry you got a bfn, maybe its too early? well its cd 12 for me and still reading low on my monitor so no chance of me getting caught this month as the clomid has shortened my cycle to a 22-24 day cycle which means i won't have a long enough LP again this month to be able to sustain a bean so fookin pissed with that, guess its just not meant to be for me so now i'm buggered as the hospital can't do anything for me if the clomid didnt work,x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie :hugs: xxxx is this ur 1st or 2nd month on clomid?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

helllo ladies happy new year lets hope 2007 brings us the bfps we all desperatly want oooops sory 2010:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> helllo ladies happy new year lets hope 2007 brings us the bfps we all desperatly want oooops sory 2010:haha:

lmao init lindsey for all who are wondering what she means my daughter declared last night that 2007 would be a better year lmao she has no recollection of the arguement that ensued when i was trying to tell her it was 2010 lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> aww sweetie :hugs: xxxx is this ur 1st or 2nd month on clomid?

2nd month and it has totally fooked my cycles up which i thought was impossible as it was already a mess lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no :( :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am soooooo tired today just wanna go ack to bed and sleep lol


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you doing? hope your all doing great...sorry I haven't been around dealing with christmas then my mom was put in the hospital on christmas eve and she had to have surgery on her stomach that following saturday then they let her come home afterwards...she was bleeding bad they had to give her 2 pints of blood within an hour and 1/2...but now she is doing sooo much better...but anyways just trying to get through christmas and make sure everything else is in place for the christmas time with our family...

I have also been kinda down because I want a baby so bad and it just feels like its never going to happen and I know that alot of you all know what I'm feeling and just been down and trying to deal with my feelings on this all...I hate when I get so down...but anyways hope you all had a wonderful christmas and Happy new years to you all...

sending you all lots of babydust your way...:dust::dust:

I'm off of work until monday so I'm going to try my best and read over the posts that I have missed which I know its going to take me forever to read them all but I hopefully will be able to catch up...talk to you all soon...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, how are you doing? hope your all doing great...sorry I haven't been around dealing with christmas then my mom was put in the hospital on christmas eve and she had to have surgery on her stomach that following saturday then they let her come home afterwards...she was bleeding bad they had to give her 2 pints of blood within an hour and 1/2...but now she is doing sooo much better...but anyways just trying to get through christmas and make sure everything else is in place for the christmas time with our family...
> 
> I have also been kinda down because I want a baby so bad and it just feels like its never going to happen and I know that alot of you all know what I'm feeling and just been down and trying to deal with my feelings on this all...I hate when I get so down...but anyways hope you all had a wonderful christmas and Happy new years to you all...
> 
> sending you all lots of babydust your way...:dust::dust:
> 
> I'm off of work until monday so I'm going to try my best and read over the posts that I have missed which I know its going to take me forever to read them all but I hopefully will be able to catch up...talk to you all soon...

glad to here your mums getting better xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
thought i'd pop on quickly before bed.

Sam :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: x
Missymojo what your hubby said last night was so sweet x
Lindseyanne, are you tired from last nights celebrations or could it be a symptom? i hope its the latter, good luck x
Frogger, sounds like you've had a hectic xmas, i'm glad your mum is ok, 2010 is the year of bfp's including yours x

Hope everyone else is ok, i'm going to go to bed now as i'm back at work 2moro after 2 and a bit weeks off so i better get some rest before i go lol, goodnight all x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies woken up with sucha headache today right in the back of my head and kneck think i must of slept funny and feeling a ikkle bit sicky. how arwe we all?


----------



## LittleAurora

tired!! sooo tired! lol...I had forgotten how tired you feel in early pregnancy!!

Lucky i didnt feel too sick this morning...altho it seems to be worse in the evenings so ill just wait and see!!

how is every one else?


----------



## MissyMojo

im hungover again . . . . 

whoops


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr my fb homepage is full of feeds with pics of babies and ppl showing off there babies first xmas :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

why not hide those friends for now? then after xmas period, un hide them?

if i have a little bean cooking its too early to be upset by drink? rigt?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> why not hide those friends for now? then after xmas period, un hide them?
> 
> if i have a little bean cooking its too early to be upset by drink? rigt?

thats like most of my fb friends lol. yeh i think so hun i also had a few drinks over xmas and newyear


----------



## MissyMojo

hmm.... 

i hearrd somewhere that up to 6 weeks bubs lives off the egg/yolksack no placenta til after then so nothing passes to baby til that point


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh holiday hunting!!!!

where u thinking of going?

i enjoy xmas but if it were every day i'd never be able to truly enjoy it, it would become same old . . . .. iygwim


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

ooooohhh :) i went to cape verde for my honeymoon :) fan-fucking-tastic!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i keep looking at cyprus


----------



## snowdrops

happy 2010 to you all xxxxxxxx 

well we had a white new year lots and lots of snow, and more on its way :happydance:

Still feeling the affects from the new year not that i drank that much dont think i can handle it anymore was sick yesterday still feeling yucky, and to top it all no sign of you know(shall not be named)! so im on knicker watch alert gawd hate this part... 

SAM thanks for doing the casting over the yule moon, was thinking of you both and sent my blessing to you both at the time of the elispse :hugs: 

busy doing house work lots of washing it s the ironing part i hate try to do little of that part of house work ha ha,,

Patty thinking of your mam hope she makes a speedy recovery and get home asap, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

chat later


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> i keep looking at cyprus

maybe OH could get posted there....its lovely!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lalalala


----------



## MissyMojo

id love oh to get a cyprus posting but its unlikely tbh lol.

in catterick til 2012 i rekon, xxx 


just been out in a mahoosive snow storm :) playing snowball fights and omg its just not stopping, i dnt think my friends will get home tomro


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> id love oh to get a cyprus posting but its unlikely tbh lol.
> 
> in catterick til 2012 i rekon, xxx
> 
> 
> just been out in a mahoosive snow storm :) playing snowball fights and omg its just not stopping, i dnt think my friends will get home tomro

pffft i want snow everywhere has it but us


----------



## MissyMojo

snow is cold n wet n ets u stuck. snow is not our friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

eww...I spoke too soon....evening sickness started about 30min ago. But its all for a good cause! Icant wait untill my Drs appointment on Monday. Fingers crossed all goes well!

There is no snow here, just fucking freezing! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for evening sickness then ? :)


----------



## LittleAurora

emm...im trying to be thankfull for it but its hard lol


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, how are you doing? hope your all doing great...sorry I haven't been around dealing with christmas then my mom was put in the hospital on christmas eve and she had to have surgery on her stomach that following saturday then they let her come home afterwards...she was bleeding bad they had to give her 2 pints of blood within an hour and 1/2...but now she is doing sooo much better...but anyways just trying to get through christmas and make sure everything else is in place for the christmas time with our family...
> 
> I have also been kinda down because I want a baby so bad and it just feels like its never going to happen and I know that alot of you all know what I'm feeling and just been down and trying to deal with my feelings on this all...I hate when I get so down...but anyways hope you all had a wonderful christmas and Happy new years to you all...
> 
> sending you all lots of babydust your way...:dust::dust:
> 
> I'm off of work until monday so I'm going to try my best and read over the posts that I have missed which I know its going to take me forever to read them all but I hopefully will be able to catch up...talk to you all soon...
> 
> glad to here your mums getting better xxxClick to expand...

thanks Lindsey.....she is doing alot better now.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> tired!! sooo tired! lol...I had forgotten how tired you feel in early pregnancy!!
> 
> Lucky i didnt feel too sick this morning...altho it seems to be worse in the evenings so ill just wait and see!!
> 
> how is every one else?

Hey LittleAurora wanted to say congratulations sorry I wasn't here earlier to tell you that....I'm so happy for you....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> happy 2010 to you all xxxxxxxx
> 
> well we had a white new year lots and lots of snow, and more on its way :happydance:
> 
> Still feeling the affects from the new year not that i drank that much dont think i can handle it anymore was sick yesterday still feeling yucky, and to top it all no sign of you know(shall not be named)! so im on knicker watch alert gawd hate this part...
> 
> SAM thanks for doing the casting over the yule moon, was thinking of you both and sent my blessing to you both at the time of the elispse :hugs:
> 
> busy doing house work lots of washing it s the ironing part i hate try to do little of that part of house work ha ha,,
> 
> Patty thinking of your mam hope she makes a speedy recovery and get home asap, :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> chat later

thanks snowdrops my mom is doing alot better...:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

ok so i just practically hurled with the very miniamal left over garlic butter on a plate!!!

hubby filled his plate with my tea - and he's had a garlic kiev, and i took a mouthfull of chips and could taste the garlic and had to go spit it out and nearly threw up!!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
how are you all?
From reading some of your posts we've got a lot of symptoms flying around on here and not just from little aurora, good luck ladies i hope January is your month x
It was my first day back at work today and it was really quiet so it dragged but its over with now and i'm not back till 4pm on Monday so i can relax for the rest of my weekend. We've been looking at hols Doodar we want to go in April so have been looking at the canaries, so its still nice and warm, but i do love the greek islands we've been to quite a few they are so beautiful. Well i'll go for now x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

everything i eat today tastes awful and yesterday everything i drank tasted like alacahol and today my lemonade tastes like a spoon!


----------



## MissyMojo

Fingers crossed hunni :dust: https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/kianryan/Baby%20dust/babydustbig.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

hi to everyone i missed you all but my head on meltdown to be honest but..........
i have decided i am gonna kick this agoraphobia's arse this year, i had my breakdown 5 years ago and i have had it with living like this, matt joining up and i need to have my head in gear before he leaves. life for me needs to change and for the better so i began yesterday by scrubbing my kitchen from top to bottom and i did my lounge today, took down my decs and time to begin my recovery once and for all!!!!
i also got my first high today well yesterday as its now gone 1am, and i have the most excrutiating pain on my left side which is great as i dont have a tube on my right lol so we are gonna get some bd'ing in tonight and over the next few days for babymaking purposes then recreational strumping there after, now on cd 13(but really 14 as after midnight lol) and just praying i can ov before i run out of time as my cycle has shortened due to the clomid, gone from a 28-32 day cycle to 22-24 but i also upped my vit b complex to 50mg after last cycle so here's me with everything crossed that it has helped,
found out why i am going bald, i have acute telogen effluvium, everyone's hair goes through a cycle of growth then stops then shedding and the condition is where my hair has stuck in the shedding phase (which everyone gets) due to my body being in shock from LM dying and also made worse as you shed hair naturally after giving birth, apparently it will grow back but only after my body has recovered from the terrible shock so its just a waiting game meanwhile i walk round looking like uncle fooking fester for the next year or so BUT without the dirty flasher mac and light bulb lol i do however have the dark rings under the eyes due to the insomnia and the evil kids!!! oh and i have my very own IT which is really a fur ball mutated from all the hair i have lost but damn its got a mind of its own lol, joy!!
so i am now going to bed and going to indulge in a bit of "hows your father" and if matt behaves i may even let him spank my bald head lol, night night gals,xxx

ps had a couple of baileys so forgive my sense of humour!!xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya darling, u sound brighter,

go enjoy ur sex darl n have a shag 4 me luvvi, i feel so crap tonite but blah whatever, i think i'll be ok in a few days, damn depression,,,, damn xmas damn new year damn bloody mc and cancer and every other wank thing in the universe,. 

2010 WILL be better for all of us xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> heya darling, u sound brighter,
> 
> go enjoy ur sex darl n have a shag 4 me luvvi, i feel so crap tonite but blah whatever, i think i'll be ok in a few days, damn depression,,,, damn xmas damn new year damn bloody mc and cancer and every other wank thing in the universe,.
> 
> 2010 WILL be better for all of us xxx

what is this cancer you speak of? everything ok my sweet? i have had a tumour removed from my stomach about 4 years ago and know how scary it can be if you have posted about this before i am so sorry if i missed it hunny, i am always around to talk to if you want to sweet, just message me here or on FB, as for the depression well you are talking to an official bi-polar so talk away lol, and i am a graduate with fuckin honours at m/c and all the rest so always here for you to talk to,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i lost my mum to cancer in 06, and i want and need her back, sum times all a girl needs is her mammy, :cry: my journal is probs the best place to visit to understand my mood right now, but i think tonight is just one of my depression nights


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today sam im glad to see your fighting spirit back hunny :thumbup: as for me had a awful night last night had a huge argument and was in tears for over 3 hours my eye is killing me now lol. still no sign of af for me ut nausea is still here along with the erm plops:blush: usualy have the oposit of that at af time but ah well must have a tummy bug


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni hope u 2 make up lindseyanne xxx

:hugs: sam hope you got a good bonk in there. 

im feeling brighter today :) just needed a damn gd cry i thinks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: hunni hope u 2 make up lindseyanne xxx
> 
> :hugs: sam hope you got a good bonk in there.
> 
> im feeling brighter today :) just needed a damn gd cry i thinks

thank you we are kinda talking now hes sending me houses via rightmove:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless ya's


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bless ya's

lol i dont think we would be lindsey and ben without arguments we were watching the catherine tate christams carol on i player the other night and when her and her hubby were talking and shouting at each other we just looked at each other and laughed lol


----------



## MissyMojo

lol hubby n i have some tiffs too . . . h8 aruments, always always try to sort it before bedtime , 

im so damn fed up of this snow!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> lol hubby n i have some tiffs too . . . h8 aruments, always always try to sort it before bedtime ,
> 
> im so damn fed up of this snow!!!

send it my way i want snow:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

got a fair few inches here now!!!!
bout 6. inches!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> got a fair few inches here now!!!!
> bout 6. inches!

we are ment to get it tuesday but i doubt it


----------



## MissyMojo

im sick of it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im sick of it!!!

lol its coming down from scotland lol


----------



## MissyMojo

hahahaha, it better hurry up n head ur way then!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hahahaha, it better hurry up n head ur way then!!!

unfortunatly ur in the way of it lol


----------



## MissyMojo

its stopped here now :) - for now!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> its stopped here now :) - for now!!!!!

lol we just have frost


----------



## MissyMojo

thats no good hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel so sickkkkkkk


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben seems to think i wont be coming on this mth due to my "constantly changing moods" lol hes just checked out my cm said it doesnt look like it normaly does b4 af but im not getting hopes up at all i dont even wanna test cos i know it will be bfn and af will follow


----------



## LittleAurora

heello girlies!! 

Fingers crossed Lindsey!!

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya hunni xx
how u doing


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> heya hunni xx
> how u doing

not too bad, got a headache!! feel ill and my boobs are killing me apart from that yeah i'm good lol, sorry to hear about your mum and there's me being so damn insensitive about my mother dying, sorry hunny,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

no god no sam, you have had a very dif relationship with your mum as to what i had with mine! i was lucky enought to have a mum that was my best friend too, xxx not everyone gets that.

i feeel sickly today, not sure if its hunger, or worry bout my pooch or stress , . . . but we'll see


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Sam, hope you got some good :sex: last night and any time you want to get anything of your chest talk away we are all here to listen :hugs: x
Missymojo :hugs: same goes for you, anytime you want to chat we are here, so sorry about your mum i can't even begin to imagine what you have been thru, the depression i have got experience of though and know how hard days can be sometimes but you will get thru it. Is you dog poorly? x
Lindseyanne, i'm really hoping the witch stays away from you, all the signs are looking good, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x
Hope everyone else is ok today and you are all having a good weekend, its the kids last day of freedom today before they go back to school, i was going to take them for a long walk with their new scooters but the snow all over the pavements has put a stop to that plan, we may just have to build a snowman instead lol. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all today?
> Sam, hope you got some good :sex: last night and any time you want to get anything of your chest talk away we are all here to listen :hugs: x
> Missymojo :hugs: same goes for you, anytime you want to chat we are here, so sorry about your mum i can't even begin to imagine what you have been thru, the depression i have got experience of though and know how hard days can be sometimes but you will get thru it. Is you dog poorly? x
> Lindseyanne, i'm really hoping the witch stays away from you, all the signs are looking good, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x
> Hope everyone else is ok today and you are all having a good weekend, its the kids last day of freedom today before they go back to school, i was going to take them for a long walk with their new scooters but the snow all over the pavements has put a stop to that plan, we may just have to build a snowman instead lol. Have a good day everyone x

im gonna try stop talking about it as eveytime its mentions or the word test my cramps get stronger lol


----------



## MissyMojo

my pooch has some discharge from her loolar, which is not a gd thing so gona get hubby to take her to vet 2moro

i think im gonna drag my hubby of his pc, and see bout tidying


----------



## snowdrops

:cry:
back again to cd1, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh !!!
feck feck, why why why i swear i really think thats it, i will never ever bear another child i really think hope hopes and dreams have nearly gone, gutted even my OH half shed a tear, that broke my heart. 

sorry havent read anything post just came on and off now


----------



## LittleAurora

massive hugs sweety xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: you will get your baby hun miricles happen when we least expect them


snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> back again to cd1, arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh !!!
> feck feck, why why why i swear i really think thats it, i will never ever bear another child i really think hope hopes and dreams have nearly gone, gutted even my OH half shed a tear, that broke my heart.
> 
> sorry havent read anything post just came on and off now


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: snowdrops xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a lush bath with a coco butter bath bomb by orders of ben feel all relaxed now


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lush :)

me n hubby have made a very big dent in the mess that is the bedroom. stopped for half hour to cvlear the dust from our lungs n have something to eat :)

loooking into becoming a childminder - so that once i become pg and im on mat leave i can leave my current job and work from home,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww lush :)
> 
> me n hubby have made a very big dent in the mess that is the bedroom. stopped for half hour to cvlear the dust from our lungs n have something to eat :)
> 
> loooking into becoming a childminder - so that once i become pg and im on mat leave i can leave my current job and work from home,

i want to do that aswell but need a childcare qualification first i have plenty of experiance as do temp work in nurserys have done for over 3 yrs


----------



## MissyMojo

we need to just see what happens,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

2010 is allof our year we will all get our sticky beans


----------



## MissyMojo

definatly about time, 

i cant believe ive been ttc 11 months now. (total)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> definatly about time,
> 
> i cant believe ive been ttc 11 months now. (total)

i feel like we have been trying for years when in reality its only 6 mth this mth but them 6 mths feel like a decade when u want soething so bad


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Berniep

Snowdrops :hugs: x
Lindseyanne and Missymojo, i'm hoping to get some childcare qualifications too, i'm looking at some teaching assistant home learning courses to pass the time while i wait for a bfp x


----------



## LittleAurora

hello girls!

lets try to keep th PMA!! I kow some have been trying for a long time and some havnt....but lets just beleive it will happen!!!!

PMA!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel better for having my tea :) 

was joking with my neighbour, saying this is the one month ive gotten sozzled most nights, and mucked around n been plain childish, so im bouind to be preggo! hahhahaa 

come on thursday- i want my bfp!!! please?


----------



## LittleAurora

good on you!!

I didn't with hold alcohol or having fun while I was TTC. Its meant to be good fun and i reckon it really helps to relax, go with the flow and just have fun!

I had to go to the Dr about secondary infertility, and he was refering me to the clinic. But in the waiting time he gave me some information to read that he had printed of his computer. And it said that some times temping and counting can add to the stress of TTC even if you don't feel it, its there in the back of your mind, and can hinder things.

I took his advice and even tho I wasn't temping I was having a check of my most fertile times. I gave up that, only took a rough note and checked my cervix at a certain few points during my cycle.

and...its worked! We had so much fun!! there was no upset from me if we didn't BD on the O day or what ever and hubby was feeling much more loved!! 

just my 2 cents worth ladies xx


----------



## hedgewitch

6+years for us,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sam :hug:

we're NTNP this cycle, it has made things easier on oh and me :) just makes planning when to test i lil harder, but going ooff a 35 day cycle idea .. ... hahaha, 

ive never been into temping, and opks while helpful were stressfull, wish i had a magic wand! hahhaa


----------



## LittleAurora

I wish I had a magic wand as well!! wouldnt it be brilliant!


----------



## ThatGirl

sam-
its took me ages to get round to doing my spell but will be doing it was i get some blue ribbon, is it ok to do it now as i know you did your bit a few months ago and i believe i ovulated yesterday, i have these candleshttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204375050&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT are these ok??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning feel absalute poop today how are you all?


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning Ladies,

Sam wanted me to post to you all she is in the hospital she has had a heart attack yesterday she says that there is damage to her heart and all the stress is what has probably done it and she needs to change her lifestyle in order to try and stop anymore attacks she is very scared they kept her in the hospital overnight to keep an eye on her... so she wanted to let you all know and please keep her in your thoughts and prayers...I will post an update once she lets me know...she wanted to let the ladies know that she was suppose to help yesterday she is truly sorry she feels that she has let you all down....she is suppose to update me when she can...thanks ladies hope you all have a wonderful day today and please keep her in your thoughts today...I know we all love sam dearly.....:hugs:


Doodar are you still doing soy?...just wondering how your doing on it....


----------



## ThatGirl

our thoughts are with her x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn from me


----------



## LittleAurora

spoke to sam and she is coming home but under instruction to rest.

My thoughts are with her and her family xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> spoke to sam and she is coming home but under instruction to rest.
> 
> My thoughts are with her and her family xx

just been texting her dont think i helped last night with texting her aout my probs:nope:


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,

Sam :hugs:, to those of you speaking/texting her will you let her know i'm thinking of her x

Lindseyanne sorry about your bfn, but if the witch still doesn't show try again in a few days x

Hope everyone else is ok, i've got to get ready for work soon so won't be back on till 2nite, but i'll pop back 2nite to see if there's anymore news on Sam x


----------



## snowdrops

OMG!!!!! thanks patty for letting us know, sending all my love to Sam and her family xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hellooo gals how are we all? i am home now tucked up on the sofa with my laptop gosh i missed it hehe, got told off by nurses last night for using my phone whilst on a heart trace monitor!! still i am fine and thankyou for thinking of me and no lindsey you gave me the distraction i needed, so now on strict bed rest for the next few days and have to go have more tests, i have had a heart attack which i am completely stumped about, i was thinking it may have just been angina but my tests confirm the worst, it is made worse by the Graves disease and that has sent my heart into irregular pattern and i was so stressed with the girls fighting that i errupted and bang!!
so once again i managed to ruin dinner lol i am scared shitless and need to change some things in my life although alot of this has apparently come from being pg and all the stress there with the hospital and then obviously with losing her has added a bit more and then christmas and new year just topped it all off and made it happen. i am like 8 stone and have extremely high cholesterol due to the PCOS believe it or not and that in turn has caused atherosclerosis and narrowed my arteries and made it hard for the blood to get through and when i errupted my heart went into arrhythmia and the blood couldnt get in and i had a heart attack, only mild though so there is some good news although the doctor didnt find that too amusing when i said it! all the stress of fighting with matt and everything has just made it happen so now i have to stop all the stress which should be fun in this house lol, as already within 20 mins of me being home i was playing referee with my darling daughter again and guess what had to have the doc on the phone threatening to bring me back in, her answer(daughter)........well i hope you drop down dead!! charming. and that was because i asked her to go shop to get me some bread and soup so i could eat,
so apart from all that i am ok just terrified everytime my heart rate increases. 
on a more pleasant note i got my peak this morning yey although i can't do anything with it now so proper pissed off about that,
how are we all anyway? still at -5 here and has been all day and its freezing cold, so got my woolly bed socks on in my pj's and lounging on the sofa lol starving to death,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

back to cd one for me. sam ypou keep ur but sat down no more cleaning


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well hello there ladies, how are you all?

You're all probably wondering why I've not been on here in a while ..well back in November my computer broke (still not even fixed now) and I've been using my OH's laptop since and I hate this laptop, I find it quite hard to write ..but I've actually gotten used to it, so I know it's really no excuse to why I've not been on here, but I have still been chatting in the chat room on here and someone asked me today why I don't post anymore and I actually didn't have an answer ..so here I am, back again :) 
Well I'm going to try as much as I can anyways, lol.

Hope you are all well. Any news I've missed?

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Well hello there ladies, how are you all?
> 
> You're all probably wondering why I've not been on here in a while ..well back in November my computer broke (still not even fixed now) and I've been using my OH's laptop since and I hate this laptop, I find it quite hard to write ..but I've actually gotten used to it, so I know it's really no excuse to why I've not been on here, but I have still been chatting in the chat room on here and someone asked me today why I don't post anymore and I actually didn't have an answer ..so here I am, back again :)
> Well I'm going to try as much as I can anyways, lol.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Any news I've missed?
> 
> xxx

welcome back hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome back!


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam can you say "teenagers" ARGH! :dohh: they don't think before they speak! Try and not stress I know easier said than done! Just want you to know I'm thinking about you and your situation! Boy when you said you were going to get a grip on things you sure did! Got everybodies attention. Hope you have a very restful day and evening and have found something to eat. 

:hugs: from across the pond!


----------



## Berniep

Sam :hugs: i'm thinking of you, make sure you take it easy x

Lindseyanne, sorry witch got you :hugs: x

Hope everyone else is ok, nothing to report here x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sam , bloody teenagerrs - send her my way for a good clip round the lugs

:kiss: lindsey for cd1

i'm cd 32 n counting . . . i never know what my cycles r gnna b like


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Bloody hell Sam can't believe it, just how much s**t can one person be dealt in life. You are really being put through the mill aren't you. Make sure you do exactly as your told hun lots of rest. Sending lots of love and huge :hug: your way. Thinking about you hunny.x x

hey sweetie not spoken to you in ages, how are you? well i hope, i am ok just taking it easy, had the doc out again tonight though so have to go into hospital again tomorrow for another trace, beside that i am ok, i will survive (breaks into song!!!) lol,xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sams gotan amulance coming back for her she cant breath and has collapsed


----------



## MissyMojo

thnks hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thnks hun

was talking to me and then her typing went funny and she went off


----------



## WhisperOfHope

says she loves us all just text me


----------



## MissyMojo

sned her big squishy hugs frm me darl xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> sned her big squishy hugs frm me darl xxx

i will do u know what im gonna sound dumb but i dont know ur actual name lol sounds silly typing forum names ona phone


----------



## MissyMojo

bless ya, its Joanne, - i get mojo in real life too tho hahhahaa 

oh always ccalls me mojo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bless ya, its Joanne, - i get mojo in real life too tho hahhahaa
> 
> oh always ccalls me mojo

just text her for ya not sure when she will get it mind feel well bad for her shes had one hell of a time the past year surely somethings got to give soon


----------



## MissyMojo

it relli is time that girl got a break xxx

well i best head of to bed huni xxxxxxxxxx

night all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I only just found out... I'm wishing there was a more recent update! :( I'm crying just reading the thread. I hope all is well with her... she's definitely in my thoughts. If you speak with her, just let her know that "Megg" is thinking of her and sending her as much positive energy as humanly possible! :hugs: to her!


----------



## Tulip

I'll text her now, megg xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

she is ok ladies she text me this morn was a a bad reaction to the meds the doctr gave her


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
Poor Sam i'm glad she's let you know she's ok Lindsey, let her know i'm thinking of her next time your in touch x

How are you all? 

Doodar work isn't too bad at the moment but then i have only been back for 2 shifts since my 2 weeks off over xmas. I'm just keeping my head down and getting on with it, i've booked a long weekend off the end of Feb, we prob won't go anywhere but just to have a weekend at home is something to look forward to so i'll just keep thinking about that if times get hard lol. How are you? x


----------



## Berniep

Oops i pressed send before finishing lol.

Hope everyone else is ok and Sam gets better soon x

AFM its my day off, which is good cause we've loads of snow, the kids school was still open so i've taken them but they have warned us they might ring us to pick them back up if it gets worse, i've had to put my pj bottoms back on cause my jeans were soaked, i hope they dry in time to pick them back up. Well i'll go for now, will pop back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shes now got the addes stress of her kids being standed in snow after the school bus has crashed on ice


----------



## Berniep

omg thats awful!


----------



## snowdrops

Thanks Lins with the updates :hugs:

feck feck feck in hell, how much can one person take Sam my heart really goes out to you,

Girls in England please please take it easy on the roads and stock up if you can get out, i belive friday it going to be a white out 

we've had some snow again last night but its frozen, were to get some more again tonight.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Thanks Lins with the updates :hugs:
> 
> feck feck feck in hell, how much can one person take Sam my heart really goes out to you,
> 
> Girls in England please please take it easy on the roads and stock up if you can get out, i belive friday it going to be a white out
> 
> we've had some snow again last night but its frozen, were to get some more again tonight.

we havent got any yet


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lins with the updates :hugs:
> 
> feck feck feck in hell, how much can one person take Sam my heart really goes out to you,
> 
> Girls in England please please take it easy on the roads and stock up if you can get out, i belive friday it going to be a white out
> 
> we've had some snow again last night but its frozen, were to get some more again tonight.
> 
> *
> we havent got any yet*Click to expand...

you will hun,


----------



## LittleAurora

its so so cold!! my back is sore from shivering!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ARGHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE THE WITCH:growlmad::growlmad: why cant she sneak in quietly and leave the same way instead of giving cramps and icky stuff


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this mth we have decided to do the sperm meets egg plan


----------



## LittleAurora

have you seen the Dr about your hymen problem?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> have you seen the Dr about your hymen problem?

havent been able to get an apointment but going to try nautuarl ways first ben has brought me some erm toys lol its already gone a bit more as theres now all dif holes over it where hes tried and poked thru:haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

Please let Sam know that Vickie across the pond has her in my thoughts! Sending positive vibes her way! Hope she gets better soon!


Doodar my scan is today at 3:15pm and it's only 11:35am ARGH having a time waiting :dohh: I get off work at 2:15pm so a whole hour to be at peace with myself. LOL

Hope your all feeling well and staying warm! We are supposed to get an artic blast here tonight through Thursday. BRRRRRR and more snow too.


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> Please let Sam know that Vickie across the pond has her in my thoughts! Sending positive vibes her way! Hope she gets better soon!
> 
> 
> Doodar my scan is today at 3:15pm and it's only 11:35am ARGH having a time waiting :dohh: I get off work at 2:15pm so a whole hour to be at peace with myself. LOL
> 
> Hope your all feeling well and staying warm! We are supposed to get an artic blast here tonight through Thursday. BRRRRRR and more snow too.


oooh :happydance::happydance::happydance: wish it was me me me 
have fun seening baby and give baby a big thumbs up :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Please let Sam know that Vickie across the pond has her in my thoughts! Sending positive vibes her way! Hope she gets better soon!
> 
> 
> Doodar my scan is today at 3:15pm and it's only 11:35am ARGH having a time waiting :dohh: I get off work at 2:15pm so a whole hour to be at peace with myself. LOL
> 
> Hope your all feeling well and staying warm! We are supposed to get an artic blast here tonight through Thursday. BRRRRRR and more snow too.

i have done hun shes been on yahoo but has gone off now


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies 

:hugs: for sam

:kiss: to Csunshine for scan :)


we have snow lindsey!! its annoying as hell!!! 

:hugs: to you all girls xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies when sam comes on u need to tell her off shes not resting shes been sweeping her driveway!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh!! im so excited to see scan pics!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Omfg!!!!

Im gonna doof her!


----------



## Tulip

lindseyanne said:


> ladies when sam comes on u need to tell her off shes not resting shes been sweeping her driveway!

You are bloody joking!!! I've lost count of the number of times I've told her to rest..............


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> ladies when sam comes on u need to tell her off shes not resting shes been sweeping her driveway!

 thanks just told her off on FB


----------



## hedgewitch

Lindsey you snitch!!lol it was covered in over 4inches of snow!!
hey gals how are we all?xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Lindsey you snitch!!lol it was covered in over 4inches of snow!!
> hey gals how are we all?xxx

yep and u have a hubby and 3 kids that could of dont it now park ur arse and dont move!


----------



## hedgewitch

i have done and me and hubby not speaking cos he's an arse!!xxx


----------



## snowdrops

linds check here 

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=1


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> i have done and me and hubby not speaking cos he's an arse!!xxx


doesnt matter, Sam, your Health is your wealth that matters, 
any how how are you feeling other wise, best to take a nice warm bubble bath if i was you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> linds check here
> 
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=1

its snowing its snowing its snowing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> linds check here
> 
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=1
> 
> its snowing its snowing its snowing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

told yer, i told yer didnt i you will get it, happy days....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> linds check here
> 
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=1
> 
> its snowing its snowing its snowing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> told yer, i told yer didnt i you will get it, happy days....Click to expand...

im a big kid lol hoping theres nuff in the mron to make a snowman


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodnight ladies off to bed absalutly pooped today xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> doesnt matter, Sam, your Health is your wealth that matters,
> any how how are you feeling other wise, best to take a nice warm bubble bath if i was you

says he no longer wants to try for a baby, we been rowing so much lately think its time for a break, hows you anyway hun?,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam darling xx :hugs: :kiss: for ttc n heatlth xxx but :gun: for going n sweeping ur drive u total muppet!!!!

its* still* bloody snowing here!!! i swear its mental i've had enough, the "hole" i scraped in drive to see how much will fall is now almost filled in again!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?

Sam, how are you feeling now? make sure you take it easy x
Csunshine, hope scan has gone well x

There's loads of snow here and we are supposed to get more 2nite, i've told kids they are having a day off 2moro, i sent them today but only a handful of kids turned up so i'm not sending them 2moro, we hardly ever get snow like thism so we are going to make the most of it 2moro and build a massive snowman and maybe go sledging x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies how are you all doing?...its freezing here we were suppose to get snow today but it went around us...:growlmad:I really wanted more snow...they are calling for it thursday so I'm praying that we will be getting it then....so all of you that have gotten snow could you please send it my way please....we love snow here.....:thumbup:

Sam, why is the world girl did you go out and do that Matt should have done it you have to take care of yourself sam your health is more important than that driveway...please please take it easy and stop trying to do everything and just rest and be lazy sam you need to rest girl....

Doodar, I took 160mgs of soy on cd 3 - 7 this cycle and I'm on cycle day 47 and going by what fertility friend chart says that I'm like 10 dpo....last cycle I took 120 mgs of the soy and my cycle length was 35 days and yesterday i took a pregnancy test and it showed :bfn: well then when I got home after work this afternoon I took a test again and it was :bfp: I'm in shock I can't believe it I'm not going to get my hopes up until a few more days and then I will have to get another test to test again....my boobs are sooo sore that started about 3 days ago and i'm kinda crampy feeling and my back is hurting me.....but anyways i think that the soy can help with making ovulation stronger....just know that I'm praying for you to get your :bfp: real soon hun...

I'm sitting here resting on the couch and I have 2 blankets on me and I'm still freezing to death its really cold here....so what all are you all doing ....

Lindsey have a great night sleep hun talk to you tomorrow....

Hope you all have a wonderful night tonight if I miss ya...sending you all lots of babydust your way also...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

oops! forgot to say also please don't mention anything about me getting my :bfp: on facebook because alot of our family is on there and they know nothing about us TTC...thanks again ladies....


----------



## Berniep

Frogger good luck i hope you get more bfp's in a few days x


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies i can honestly say it is shit being up all night on your own, i am soooooo bored. and there's nothing on tv, crap crap and crap, so i am up because once again matt and i are not good so while i lay in bed crying (wimp i know) he went to sleep next to me, how can you lie next to someone yet there be such distance between you?
so i have come downstairs at 12.30am and written him a letter, basically telling him how much i love him but how miserable and lonely i am, i can't continue on this road as it is killing me inside and that he needs to make a choice, he either sorts his head out and puts in to this marriage or we end it as i can't take anymore of this upset and stress. i haven't done anything wrong and don't see why i am being punished because LM died, it wasn't my fault and i refuse to have him being so nasty to me. this all began the night of her service when he flipped out and called me some down right nasty things, and it has been the same way ever since, i don't deserve it. i am sick to the back teeth of all this fighting over trivial things, so i may well be on here later on telling you i am getting divorced but if thats the case so be it, i would rather be on my own than live this way.
congrats to patty and i wish you all the best sweet, also when do we hear from vickie?xxx


----------



## Leilani

You are in my thoughts Sam - I hope this is the kick upi the backside he needs! Can you write letters to your daughters too? The older one may pretend not to care, but if it's in a letter, she'll read it eventually (so long as she doesn't rip it up - so do it on your computer)


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam darling, im gonna b about all day if u want to talk . here or fb sweetie xxxxxxxxxx

*TTC news *
im on day 34, back ache still <- h8n this symptpm! and feeling rather queasy, have had a slice of toast and a cuppa -
*Life news*
I told work i wouldnt be risking it with the snow today , no way not a chance - and will deal with them / make time up whatever, when weather improves


----------



## hedgewitch

well an update on the letter, he hasnt gone into work today, he took the letter opened it read the first few lines and blew his stack then grabbed his car keys after spitting a load of nastyness at me and threatened to go out but i had to stop him as he drives like a maniac and he did it once and had a really bad smash where by rights he should have been dead, so i had to stop him try to pacify him and he has called me some pretty nasty stuff again and now i am sat here shaking i don't know what to do, the poor dogs are shaking and he is just sitting there, he is a bully and i am so upset but dare not say anything or he will storm off and probably get killed, i just feel held to ransom .
this is just so not like matt usually he is a placid guy but he is being so hateful, i guess its all over cos he just says he is sick of hearing me whine and i need to shut my fuckin mouth and then storms off, he said he doesnt want to sit across from my ugly mush all day and that he wants to belt me in the mouth and is threatening to take it out on the kids by not spending the day with them,


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart, im so so sorry he reacted that way :( xxx 

im cd1 now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies lots of the white stuff here now feel so angry for sam and how hes trating her :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

its not on :( :gun:

am i allowed to cry like a baby today? or do i stay strong n suck it up??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> its not on :( :gun:
> 
> am i allowed to cry like a baby today? or do i stay strong n suck it up??

i cried like a baby so go ahead hun lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i just feel sooo wank, i meann out shagometer was pretty impressive!!! stupid life


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: im worried about sam shes sat in her car scred to go int he house in this weather


MissyMojo said:


> i just feel sooo wank, i meann out shagometer was pretty impressive!!! stupid life


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks just not on at all!!!

is it possible a friend could pick her up and take her to thiesrs?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thanks just not on at all!!!
> 
> is it possible a friend could pick her up and take her to thiesrs?

shes not spoke for 15 mins


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww no :hugs:

shes not anwnsering me


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

A bit of useless information....Did you know in 1963 Northern Ireland had 6 foot of snow and it did not thaw untill March!


----------



## MissyMojo

lol!!!!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,

Sam :hugs: i'm so sorry your hubby has reacted this way, the letter was a good idea to get it all out in the open and sort things finally. Men are such idiots at times. Lindsey please try to talk her into going somewhere safe and warm, has she replied to you yet?

Missymojo, i'm so sorry the witch got you and i don't blame you for having a good cry i have plenty of times, cd1 is always the hardest but your pma will return in a day or 2 :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok, i'm a bit worried about csunshine, i'm hoping its just the weather over there keeping her from posting. Well not a lot going on here, we've loads of snow now so i'm taking the kids out in it in a bit and then we are staying in for the rest of the day nice and warm x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs: i'm so sorry your hubby has reacted this way, the letter was a good idea to get it all out in the open and sort things finally. Men are such idiots at times. Lindsey please try to talk her into going somewhere safe and warm, has she replied to you yet?
> 
> Missymojo, i'm so sorry the witch got you and i don't blame you for having a good cry i have plenty of times, cd1 is always the hardest but your pma will return in a day or 2 :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, i'm a bit worried about csunshine, i'm hoping its just the weather over there keeping her from posting. Well not a lot going on here, we've loads of snow now so i'm taking the kids out in it in a bit and then we are staying in for the rest of the day nice and warm x

shes inside now and her and matt have talked hes opend up to her finaly!


----------



## Berniep

Thats good at least she's not still in a freezing car when she's not well, i hope their chat goes well x


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm114/sunshinelump08/Hug-2.jpg

hope they wrk things out xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

](*,)men


----------



## MissyMojo

dog!!!

im gonna kill aisha!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:

We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute. 

I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!

I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait. 

So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:

Haven't had a chance to cath up but will here in a few! 
Hope your all well!


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic news Csunshine :) :flower: :kiss: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so my internet connection failed me last night! :blush:
> 
> We had a wonderful scan! WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
> Dr could see little tadpole right away and said I was measuring 8wks :happydance::happydance: I even got to hear the babies heartbeat! :thumbup: It was 169 beats per minute.
> 
> I am so excited and very pleased how everything went. LOL I also get another scan on Jan 18th at 10:45am so it wont be an afternoon ordeal!
> 
> I am still really can't believe everything that I saw yesterday, but Dr looked at me and said didn't I tell you to wait one cycle before ttc again and then laughed and said you know Vic I'm just giving you shit. LMFAO he was so funny. We are just doing what we have been doing he said he could prescribe me a blood thinner but thought that the aspirin was doing the job so we would just wait.
> 
> So to make a long story short I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks to all you who checked up on me!:hugs:
> 
> Haven't had a chance to cath up but will here in a few!
> Hope your all well!

so chuffed for you hun keep stikcing little one:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moggymay

:yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam :hugs: hope things work out! hate that men are such tards!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cccccold! my lovely hubby put snpow down my back


----------



## MissyMojo

lol lindsey!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Csunshine :happydance: i'm so glad everything went ok x
Sam, how are you now? x
How is everyone else? we've had a good day, i took the kids sledging and then we went to my sister's for a couple of hours, we are back home all warm and dry now. I'm dreading walking to work 2moro i'm going to take a change of trousers, socks and shoes with me, i hate spending all day with wet feet. Well i'll go for now x


----------



## LittleAurora

I got a 3+ on a digo today! whoo hoo!!

I dont get bad morning sicknes which is good but i do get bad evening sickness!! YUCK!

I must say tho...since getting pregnant the sex is amazing!! sorry if TMI! lol


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies I need some help please I'm sneaking to use my cell phone to post this and hoping I don"t get caught...LOL

Ok I tested 10 dpo and it was negative and then tested on 11 dpo and it was positive have pictures of them...then I didn't have anymore of those pregnancy tests so I went to the dollar tree and picked up a $1.00 pregnancy test and just took it and its showing negative my heart sank this is killing me what do you all think? Maybe the dollar test I need to be more days past ovulation for it to pick up or what? Hope someone can help me with this...I would chat more but afraid I'm going to get caught using my phone...I will post when I get home and also I didn't use first morning urine with the dollar test...hope everyone is doing well...thanks again...


----------



## MissyMojo

hold off hunni and test with fmu on a new test xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hold off hunni and test with fmu on a new test xxx

what she said:)


----------



## Berniep

Frogger i agree with the others test with fmu in a few days if you can wait that long, good luck x

Littleaurora thats great about the digi x


----------



## snowdrops

Patty try to hold off a couple days again (congrats btw) jealous :wacko: :thumbup:
also with you not testing early your urine will be a lot weaker during the day then in the moring when its strongest.

we had a fun day in the snow today, beleive were in for more, i know i said i love to have snow earlier on in the post and moan we never get much, but my gawd it is sure making up for the lost of it, (i will not moan again till next winter)(snow) :thumbup:

Linds one good thing we can be cd buddies this month and hopefuly we get out bfp! (more likey you will) i'll be left on the shelf covered in cob webs.

so back on the soys feel like uping this month, not sure normally i take 120g 3-7 might take 160g *yes/no *.............


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Patty try to hold off a couple days again (congrats btw) jealous :wacko: :thumbup:
> also with you not testing early your urine will be a lot weaker during the day then in the moring when its strongest.
> 
> we had a fun day in the snow today, beleive were in for more, i know i said i love to have snow earlier on in the post and moan we never get much, but my gawd it is sure making up for the lost of it, (i will not moan again till next winter)(snow) :thumbup:
> 
> Linds one good thing we can be cd buddies this month and hopefuly we get out bfp! (more likey you will) i'll be left on the shelf covered in cob webs.
> 
> so back on the soys feel like uping this month, not sure normally i take 120g 3-7 might take 160g *yes/no *.............

yeh we could lol if my cyle behaves it self and stays at 35 days :haha:so cold we walked up to town in the snow and most of the shops were shut just us crazy ppl walking up


----------



## frogger3240

Thanks ladies for your advice...well I got home from work and went to the bathroom and just didn't feel to good and when I wiped there is like red blood sorry TMI :winkwink: so dont' think if there was a pregnancy that is stuck...so is it possible to have a positive test and then the next day get a negative if the pregnancy isn't going to stay? now will the pregnacy test show positive if there is no pregnacy?my heart just acks sooooooo bad right now...I just want to cry :cry: my heart just breaks and i'm sorry to you all that also feel the same way I'm feeling...I just wished that we all could get our sticky beans...sending you all lots of babydust your way...:dust:

well I guess this cycle I'm going to be taking soy 160mgs but I'm going to start it today on cd 1 for 5 days see if that makes my ovulation a little sooner than this past cycle...anyone else taking soy here?


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

you know what someone really is testing me and my family at the min, its just one thing after another!!!!just got back from the hospital yet again, i'm gonna fookin live there!!! well the news from Hedge Towers is this - sorted stuff with matt and then he went and played in the snow with our youngest Emma-Leigh, they made a snowman, then made snow angels and then did some sledging, 3rd time down the hill and the sledge hit something and Em came flying off catapulted into the air and landed funny, so she came hobbling in with a bad foot where she hurt herself as she landed. so i gave her a pinkiller told her put her foot up and rest and i went to sleep as i hadnt slept properly since the weekend and i was up all tuesday night, so i get up at 7.30pm and Em's foot was still hurting, had a look and it looked a bit swollen and figured she had sprained it but decided to brave the -12 temps and sheet ice to drive the 30 miles to the hospital to get it checked and my god i am glad we did, across her foot width ways she has shattered the bones and the growth plates into 22 pieces and then on the front of the foot where it bends to go up the leg she has split that bone lengthways running up the leg and it has seperated and moved out by an inch!! she is currently in hospital in plaster and going for emergency surgery in the morning to have her foot, ankle and leg pinned together with rods and has to have metal plates put in aswell! i am so upset and cannot believe it, i told her to stop being a drama queen earlier that day and feel like i right shit now, poor girl she is sooooo brave bless her, hasnt complained about the pain and said she was sorry to me for ruining the quiet night matt and i had planned she is such a sweetheart, so she is sedated at the min and has a fab pink cast on her leg lol

matt feels so guilty as it was him that pushed the sledge down the hill and convinced her to have a go, told him to not as it was an accident but he feels bad, so we have just got back and are having bacon,egg and mushroom batches made by matt and grab an hour or so then going back up and she will be operated on in the morning, they said its gonna be at least a 3 hour op and she will have to learn to walk again and will be off her feet for at least 3-4months but more like 6, cant fookin believe it, so please say a prayer for her as she is very very scared and will be going to theatre sometime in the morning, thanks gals,xxx


----------



## Leilani

Oh Sam! I really don't know what to say - just when I think I've read it all, you are the recipient of another cruel joke.

I broke my leg - 3 inch fracture up my fibula (smaller outer leg bone) from just above the ankle, and now have a metal plate and 4 screws holding it all together - obviously this is minor compared to E-L. But thank goodness you went to the hospital and they can get it fixed straight away. I guess if this had to happen, she's probably at a good age, where her bones are currently growing. An elderly uncle took almost 2 years to get over a broken ankle - as they couldn't get his old bones to grow.

I can't believe how smiley she looks in the photo!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni 

:hugs: for you
:hug: for her
:hugs2: for matt

xxx

ive had a normal lenght cycle and im being beaten up by the witch as punishment! heavier than usual :( 

off work today gonna relax :)


----------



## Hecate

I don't know if I'm doing this right so apologies if not.

Could I join this team please? I am a Pagan with Wiccan leanings - hedgewitch not coven bound.

I feel like I'm losing my way a bit with having TTC for 15 cycles for our second.

I'd love to be cast for please and to talk to other ladies who have same beliefs.

Many thanks and :dust: to all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies sam iu think we need to wrap you lot up in bubble wrap lol hope em is feeling better soon and the op goes well, patty it could just be implantation test again ina day or so hun. 

as for me started temping this morn ben shoved it in my mouth in my sleep:haha: the thermometer not his thingy:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hecate said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this right so apologies if not.
> 
> Could I join this team please? I am a Pagan with Wiccan leanings - hedgewitch not coven bound.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing my way a bit with having TTC for 15 cycles for our second.
> 
> I'd love to be cast for please and to talk to other ladies who have same beliefs.
> 
> Many thanks and :dust: to all

of course you can join us sam will pro reply to you later shes not been too well and her daughter is in hospital atm


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam like Linds said we need to wrap the lot of you in bubblewrap LOL

:hugs: Hope the little one's surgery went well!

I posted a pic of my scan in my journal (ttc)


----------



## hedgewitch

well Em is out of theatre now, after the op took over an hour longer than the two hours they said, she has had to have wires in her foot to hold the shattered bone together then pins running up through her heel, foot and then another through her ankle bone to hold it all together, they have also paralysed her so she cannot move, and she is not in the best mood, resting now and hopefully will feel better later,
while at the hospital i saw the doctor who was supposed to be looking after me when i was pregnant with Lilly-Maye, she came wandering down the corridor smiling at me and wanting to have a chat ????WTF??? i wanted to smack her so badly but matt got hold of me and wouldnt allow me to get to her, fookin bitch carrying on like it never happened, its her fault my daughter is dead due to the non monitoring and telling me everything was ok when my LM was having seizures, if she had done her job my baby would be here with me now and not an angel, i can't believe after admitting this she then wanted to "say hi", i was so mad and its only for the fact my other daughter needed me she didn't get a smacking, like matt said we do it legally but she made my blood boil!!!
so anyway i am now at home for half an hour to eat and get changed, worrying how i am meant to get back and forth to the hospital though as i spent the last of the money i had on fuel today and its looking like she will be in till next week at least, its a 60 mile round trip to get there and back everyday and matt isn't getting paid while he's not working, it never rains it pours at Hedge Towers but at least i know Em is ok,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Hecate said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this right so apologies if not.
> 
> Could I join this team please? I am a Pagan with Wiccan leanings - hedgewitch not coven bound.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing my way a bit with having TTC for 15 cycles for our second.
> 
> I'd love to be cast for please and to talk to other ladies who have same beliefs.
> 
> Many thanks and :dust: to all

Merry Meet Hectate
glad to have you on board i hope you are well, sorry it took me a while to get back but having yet another crisis here at Hedge Towers, story of my life since........well a long long time, drop me a pm with yours and OH first names, your cycle dates and an email address and i will gladly cast and also nice to see a fellow solitary, sorry i can't chat too much at the min but i will be on later when i get back from the hospital, Blessed Be,
Sam
xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?

Sam i can't believe the luck you and your family are having, :hugs: to all of you x
Patty, are you still spotting, i hope thats all it is just spotting and the evil witch hasn't shown in full flow :hugs: x
Welcome Hectate and good luck in your ttc journey, i hope you get a bfp very soon you've certainly be waiting long enough x
How is everyone else? hope your all well x

AFM not a lot to report, i'm getting fed up of the snow now, i don't want to be cold and wet anymore. I think i'm about to ov so hoping to jump on hubby 2nite, my sister found out she was having a girl yesterday and its made me more broody, i really want to be pregnant before she has her baby i've 24 weeks left. My bil's girlfriend announced she was pregnant in March last year, we'd been ttc for 3 months at that point and i was determined to be pregnant before she gave birth but i didn't manage it she had him in November, i don't want to get another baby in the family and still not be pregnant its breaking my heart. I've got a docs appt on Friday i'm thinking of mentioning we've been ttc for 12 months now, what do you ladies think i should do? mention it or wait a few more months? i don't want her to say you've got 2 children already there shouldn't be a prob getting pregnant again or even worse why do you need more. Well i'll go for now, will be back later x


----------



## snowdrops

Hecate said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this right so apologies if not.
> 
> Could I join this team please? I am a Pagan with Wiccan leanings - hedgewitch not coven bound.
> 
> I feel like I'm losing my way a bit with having TTC for 15 cycles for our second.
> 
> I'd love to be cast for please and to talk to other ladies who have same beliefs.
> 
> Many thanks and :dust: to all


hi welcome {{hugs}}, im sure you will feel at home here.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my dearys i am off to bed with hubby gonna go watch a dvd and an early noght as my head is absalutly banging and feel so sick i hate migranes:( hope you are all ok will read back in the morn xx oh yeh ps ive been married a mth come this sat!:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! Welcome Hecate!

Berniep I would defo mention it to the Dr when you go for your appt. He will either look at you funny or give you some tests or at least help figure out why it's taking this long. Good luck hun!

Sam hope you and your little Em is feeling better, well as better as she can with all those pins and wires holding her ankle together. If I were you I would lay down beside her and stay there so you don't have to keep going back and forth. :hugs:

Thinking of you all!


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls

i made a chicken broth for tea :) filled it full of veg this one had 
carrots
turnip
parsnip
celery
leek
onion
potatoes
+ chicken
:) 
i'm going to struggle into work tomoro! stupid weather - roll on summer

or at least bugger off :witch:


----------



## hedgewitch

well just got back from the hospital, Em is ok but she is feeling a lot of pain where they had to break the bone at the back of her ankle to re-align everything to put the pins in so the doctor has been back down and chances are she may need to go back into surgery tomorrow and have it all redone!! they have paralysed her but she is still feeling pain so thats an indicator something is wrong and her toes are not moving properly and have now gone a funny colour which means no blood flow or very little, i tell you i feel like cracking, when will this shit end?
hope everyone is ok i am sorry i haven't been answering people's posts but i will try to get a read in now, love to you all,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam darling xxxxxxxx

big hugs, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> you know what someone really is testing me and my family at the min, its just one thing after another!!!!just got back from the hospital yet again, i'm gonna fookin live there!!! well the news from Hedge Towers is this - sorted stuff with matt and then he went and played in the snow with our youngest Emma-Leigh, they made a snowman, then made snow angels and then did some sledging, 3rd time down the hill and the sledge hit something and Em came flying off catapulted into the air and landed funny, so she came hobbling in with a bad foot where she hurt herself as she landed. so i gave her a pinkiller told her put her foot up and rest and i went to sleep as i hadnt slept properly since the weekend and i was up all tuesday night, so i get up at 7.30pm and Em's foot was still hurting, had a look and it looked a bit swollen and figured she had sprained it but decided to brave the -12 temps and sheet ice to drive the 30 miles to the hospital to get it checked and my god i am glad we did, across her foot width ways she has shattered the bones and the growth plates into 22 pieces and then on the front of the foot where it bends to go up the leg she has split that bone lengthways running up the leg and it has seperated and moved out by an inch!! she is currently in hospital in plaster and going for emergency surgery in the morning to have her foot, ankle and leg pinned together with rods and has to have metal plates put in aswell! i am so upset and cannot believe it, i told her to stop being a drama queen earlier that day and feel like i right shit now, poor girl she is sooooo brave bless her, hasnt complained about the pain and said she was sorry to me for ruining the quiet night matt and i had planned she is such a sweetheart, so she is sedated at the min and has a fab pink cast on her leg lol
> View attachment 55541
> 
> matt feels so guilty as it was him that pushed the sledge down the hill and convinced her to have a go, told him to not as it was an accident but he feels bad, so we have just got back and are having bacon,egg and mushroom batches made by matt and grab an hour or so then going back up and she will be operated on in the morning, they said its gonna be at least a 3 hour op and she will have to learn to walk again and will be off her feet for at least 3-4months but more like 6, cant fookin believe it, so please say a prayer for her as she is very very scared and will be going to theatre sometime in the morning, thanks gals,xxx

awwww Sam hun I'm so sorry that has happened to Emma but she is a trooper she is sitting there like a big girl like there isn't any pain... she is cute as a button....I'm praying for her to have a speedy recovery...sending her lots of hugs her way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well just got back from the hospital, Em is ok but she is feeling a lot of pain where they had to break the bone at the back of her ankle to re-align everything to put the pins in so the doctor has been back down and chances are she may need to go back into surgery tomorrow and have it all redone!! they have paralysed her but she is still feeling pain so thats an indicator something is wrong and her toes are not moving properly and have now gone a funny colour which means no blood flow or very little, i tell you i feel like cracking, when will this shit end?
> hope everyone is ok i am sorry i haven't been answering people's posts but i will try to get a read in now, love to you all,xxx

I hope those doctors know what they are doing sam that scares me to death for her...I'm so sorry that she is having to go through that hun my heart breaks for her....I'm praying for her...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I started bleeding full force last night but I was doing research and since I did get a positive BFP its considered a chemcial pregnancy...my heart just breaks to know that there was a pregnancy that was trying to stick...but I guess my luteal phase wasn't long enough to support the pregnancy since it was 11 dpo...

while researching I found this...Most chemical pregnancies are due to chromosomal problems in the developing fetus. Other possible causes are inadequate uterine lining, uterine abnormalities both congenital or acquired like fibroids, low hormone levels, luteal phase defect or certain infections

and also found this I put in positive one day and then the next it was negative...here is what I found......

Positive Equals Pregnant

The at home pregnancy tests are designed to detect HCG, known as the pregnancy hormone. So, a pregnancy test will not be positive unless HCG is detected in the body. This could result either from pregnancy or from the woman taking some form of medicine with HCG in it. Most of the time a positive pregnancy tests means the woman is pregnant. But, what happens if the test is negative the next day? Are you still pregnant? Was the first test wrong? There could be any number of answers, but the most likely one is that you were pregnant when you took the first test that was positive. Or, you could have been pregnant a few days prior to taking the test but the level of HCG was still high in your body. By the time you took the second pregnancy test the HCG levels had fallen enough that the test was negative, meaning you had a miscarriage.This seems devastating to many women who are desperately trying to become pregnant. The one positive test followed by a negative one seems too much to bear. However, this is actually very normal. It is estimated that as many as 25% of pregnancies result in miscarriage. However, the miscarriage occurs so early that the woman never realizes what happened. The womans period may be a bit heavier or later that particular month, but most women never have a clue a miscarriage occurred and because of this never feel the loss.

The problem for women who are doing everything possible to become pregnant is that they have the resources to test at home with ultra sensitive pregnancy tests. This allows them to find out they are pregnant very quickly after conception occurs. However, the problem here is that many pregnancies dont survive very long, but they do exist long enough to increase a womans HCG level and result in a positive pregnancy test. This allows women to know about every miscarriage and feel every loss, which is not something most women deal with.
The best advice for women who are trying to become pregnant is to simply wait until they miss their period to take a home pregnancy test. This may seem like too long to wait when there are really sensitive tests that may be taken sooner. However, waiting a little longer will give you more accurate results. If you take the test and it is negative you will know to try again and if it is positive more than likely it will stay that way. Of course, the entire first trimester may be iffy when it comes to whether the pregnancy will make it or not, but the less you stress about it the better off you will be.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: frogger xxx

my stupid body! i dont understand it! 

this is only cd2 - but af is very light. almost gone!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

I think I may test. As night of day 2 and I'm not even bothering with a tampon! Got some cramps. Its all weird


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning

so this is cd3 and i expect to still be on - but i it doesnt seem like i am ????

going to :test: later today - if i get out? 

:hugs: to sam and her family

+ big :hug: to u ladies, im off to ring local bus office joys!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon, its nice and sunny here :wacko: but fecken cold ha ha....

Patty hun, {{hugs}} ive had a few chemicals pregnancys, :cry: 

must go and do some cleaning around the house been to busy :coffee: on the comp, bad.....


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies Frogger :hugs: I've had two in the past year Aug and Nov and now look at me so it can happen.


The weather is shit here too! It's so cold here atm 24 below zero Farenheit. If you add the windchill factor in it has gotten down to -45 :dohh: BRRRRRR and the roads are purty ice! It's like skating to work. LOL


Hope your all have a better day than your best day ever!:hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

very quiet here today, 

was having hot chocolate with a friend and she did a RING TEST! has any one done, it or heard of it?
You use a chain from your necklace or thin string of cotton, and a ring ask the ring a question like your name you will see it spin around to the right to tune in as she said. ans aks something like is summer it will spin to the left.
right for a girl left for a boy.

so I asked do i have a daughter it spun to the right(correct) asked will i have any more childern it went a bit funny we think that where i had the mc's .so it spun to the left, and to the right, and then it stop. asked will i have a baby this year it spun to the right :thumbup: so heres hoping and wishing asked will i have another baby next year spun to the right, i know she asked other question about cant think now inbetween asking about babys and others thing,spun to the left meaning no (like im a man) :haha: spun the left


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> very quiet here today,
> 
> was having hot chocolate with a friend and she did a RING TEST! has any one done, it or heard of it?
> You use a chain from your necklace or thin string of cotton, and a ring ask the ring a question like your name you will see it spin around to the right to tune in as she said. ans aks something like is summer it will spin to the left.
> right for a girl left for a boy.
> 
> so I asked do i have a daughter it spun to the right(correct) asked will i have any more childern it went a bit funny we think that where i had the mc's .so it spun to the left, and to the right, and then it stop. asked will i have a baby this year it spun to the right :thumbup: so heres hoping and wishing asked will i have another baby next year spun to the right, i know she asked other question about cant think now inbetween asking about babys and others thing,spun to the left meaning no (like im a man) :haha: spun the left

havent done that one but have done a pendulem well my mum has


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?

Sam hope your daughter is ok and she hasn't had to have another op, hope your ok too x
Patty :hugs: x

Hope everyone else is ok, did you test missymojo? x

Well i've been to docs today about my horrid periods she has given me some tablets to ease the pains and reduce the blood flow but where normally they recommend you start taking them a few days before AF is due because i'm ttc i've to wait to first full blood flow day to make sure i'm not pregnant so they may not be as effective for me, the only downside is they may make it more difficult to become pregnant so tbh i may not take them i'm having problems as it is. I also mentioned we had been ttc for just over a year so she has reccomended hubby has a sperm analysis done and then we'll take it from there, i've just to talk him into getting it done now, he's a typical man he thinks that cause he's fathered 2 already there can't be anything wrong plus he stopped smoking on Monday so he is particularly grumpy at the moment so talking him into it should be a challenge :dohh:, well i'll go for now, will pop back later x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey bernie, hope ur oh comes around to getting sa done, and im sorry the tablets wont reeli help you at all? :hugs:

im totally confused by af , and i just plain give up! hahah


----------



## Berniep

Thank you Missymojo, are you still bleeding? x


----------



## ThatGirl

i aint done my spell yet not sure if u got my message sam, i posted a few pages up
sorry your having a bad time hun

think this maybe my month lots of symtoms


----------



## Berniep

Good luck That girl x


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun x


----------



## MissyMojo

nope! 
it went 1 n 1/2 days light consistant flo
then light spotting til today bout 2 - then diddly squat, cm is tinged but nothing else

i officially dont understand! im going to test on monday, .. then thurs/fri im heading to drs to ask to book scan in to check on cyst . . i want to know if its there or gone or what


----------



## Berniep

Good luck Missymojo x


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> i aint done my spell yet not sure if u got my message sam, i posted a few pages up
> sorry your having a bad time hun
> 
> think this maybe my month lots of symtoms

Bugger!! :dohh:so sorry hun what was it you needed i am so so sorry i haven't replied, i hate it when i let people down, message me again with what it is you need and i shall answer you straight away, so sorry again hunny,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, how are we all, sorry i haven't been on today but i just needed a time out after Em coming home, when we got back i just collapsed both mentally and physically and slept for a couple of hours. feeling a little better sleepwise but i have a full blown cold, chest infection, sore throat, earache and just feel like shit!! so guess i've picked something up. my pleurisy has kicked off and so has the costochondritis but that is mainly due to the cold weather and the chest infection i think and i am in agony as has my arthritis think i'm just so run down after everything that went on last year with LM, fighting with Matt and then the heart attack, Em's accident has just topped it all off and my body is just screaming at me that enough is enough. the MS has got worse and my seizures are becoming more frequent again and i think its mainly down to being run down and seeing as i haven't slept more than 2 hours a night since getting pregnant last december (well 2008 as we in the new year now) i am suprised i am still standing,
so we have decided that we are not going to take the clomid next cycle and just going to have a month off but not try and not prevent and see where we go, i am like a psycho bitch on the clomid and hate it and with us fighting the way we are we just need some time out to get ourselves sorted and become friends again, this decision being made and matt has been more renewed and decided to show me how much he "loves" me so after a wonderful afternoon fumble he is walking round with a smile on his face and is in a lovely mood, he is so apologetic about Em's accident though but is finally relaxing and realising he is not to blame. he's had a couple of beers tonight and is very much more like the Matt i know and love. there isn't anything like a crisis to bring you together and thats something i have always loved about us, we may be fighting but if the kids need us we stand together for them.
so i shall be on here tomorrow and i will catch up with everything then, i am so so sorry i have let you down and not been answering the posts but i shall catch up tomorrow, i love you all and thankyou all for your support, i think you are all amazing,xxx


----------



## snowdrops

Hi hun, Sam sometimes when our body's like you said is screaming at you to relax and take time out for *yourself* i think you should listen to what your body is saying cos you will have an emotional break down if you dont be careful, dont worry about letting one one down, just dont let yourself down that's all. okay {{hugs}} :happydance:
Just take one day at a time, and try to learn to say NO when needed to.

Well woke up to more snowing out, stocked up yesterday with the basics of foodies and goodies, thought sod the diet it can wait need the insulation to keep me warm lol...

OH had to go into work, hoping he doesnt have work the whole shift he is a bus driver, his route that he is on today is only half running the route, with the salt and grit very low the council were only gritting some major roads to try and save it till next week so we have to see what happens,
And to top it all schools were meant to go back on last thurs from Christmas 
hols, then we were told schools will re-open on monday, now we are told they wont open till next thurs till now. 

xxx chat in a while


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ThatGirl

sam-
its took me ages to get round to doing my spell but will be doing it was i get some blue ribbon, is it ok to do it now as i know you did your bit a few months ago and i believe i ovulated yesterday, i have these candleshttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204375050&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT are these ok??

hope ur feeling ok hun x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got to venture out n the cold soon when ben decided to get his bath lol gonna take me ages to walk over the field


----------



## MissyMojo

Doodar, im gonna get one from shop tomoro and test monday am fmu styee!!! that way if it was IB then hcg has chance to rise,

im soooo sick of this snow!! it just will not go away, left work early today decided not risking gettn stuck out


Sam hunni, glad em is getting there, sending you and your family sooo much love xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Hi hun, Sam sometimes when our body's like you said is screaming at you to relax and take time out for *yourself* i think you should listen to what your body is saying cos you will have an emotional break down if you dont be careful, dont worry about letting one one down, just dont let yourself down that's all. okay {{hugs}} :happydance:
> Just take one day at a time, and try to learn to say NO when needed to.

already had one 5 years ago and thats what i'm recovering from now lol so no i do not want another!! but i agree sometimes it feels i am on that road again, think i need my shakra's re-aligning desperately just can't afford it at the minute, how are you hun hope you are snuggled up warm out of that snow and ice, more on its way!!xx



Doodar said:


> Sam I was going to say that nothing like a crisis to bring people together but I thought it was a little insensitive so I didn't bother. Its just very infortunate that poor emma was this crisis and that she has suffered pain because of it. I hope the pain is easing for her hun sending lots of get well vibes her way. Hopefully now things have settled down, you can start to relax a little and I think avoiding the clomid this month is a good decision give your body time to settle and like you say with your mood while your on it I don't think it would help the situation with matt. Glad you are both back on the right path now, just where you belong, together and as a family. Keep warm and spread lots of love and I think that little girl of yours deserves a huge treat when she is well enough to accept one and lots of tlc.

hey hun how are you? yeah Flem is fine (we call her that as her nickname lol same as Lilly-Maye was Frilly-Maye hehe) she is recovering soooo much better at home and is pottered about the living room today to get used to her crutches, still in a lot of pain but doesn't complain, she is a real trooper!! plenty of smiles all round from her, she has been on her FB this morning whilst i made Welsh Cawl for tea and i will be doing some cross stitch with her this afternoon,
as for the clomid it makes me ill, i am nauseus and in pain when i have it, i feel like i've been kicked in the stomach when its time to ovulate so i think that a months rest might help me feel a bit better, i know it means no BFP but i need to concentrate on fixing Matt and i and also Flem needs my attention more at the min, plus i'm not well and i don't see that placing more pressure on my already weakened state will help,xx



ThatGirl said:


> sam-
> its took me ages to get round to doing my spell but will be doing it was i get some blue ribbon, is it ok to do it now as i know you did your bit a few months ago and i believe i ovulated yesterday, i have these candleshttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360204375050&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT are these ok??
> hope ur feeling ok hun x

hey sweetie, so so sorry i missed your post, things have just been so hectic at Hedge Towers this last few weeks and my mind and memory are suffering terribly from it all, these are fine hun and if you need any more help don't hesitate to contact me, we're back at home now so i can check on here more often. hope this message finds you well,xx



lindseyanne said:


> ive got to venture out n the cold soon when ben decided to get his bath lol gonna take me ages to walk over the field

stay inside where its warm you crazy woman!!xxx



MissyMojo said:


> Doodar, im gonna get one from shop tomoro and test monday am fmu styee!!! that way if it was IB then hcg has chance to rise,
> 
> im soooo sick of this snow!! it just will not go away, left work early today decided not risking gettn stuck out
> 
> 
> Sam hunni, glad em is getting there, sending you and your family sooo much love xxxxxxx

hey hun, how are you doing? been reading on FB about your fun capers with the snow and i know exactly how you feel and we have more coming in!! how's AF doing or not as the case may be? i think you should test also, hope you are well,xx

Vickie so glad to hear your scan went well such good news, i was worried there for a while and went hunting round BnB to see if you had posted anywhere else lol, but great news, you deserve it!!xx
Patty so sorry to hear about AF arriving, i myself have had numerous chemicals and know how disheartening it can be, sending you hugs and love,xx
George, where have you gone?? not heard from you in a while and getting worried, hope you are feeling ok,xx
Rebecca, hows that all day sickness going you lucky bugger? hope its not too bad although its a sign of a good sticky bean, sending hugs,xx
to everyone else hi and i hope you are all well,
Flem sends her love to you all,xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Good Morning ladies, well I'm sure its not morning for alot of you its 10:51am here my time...hope you all are doing great...so what all do you have planned for this weekend?...well i'm getting ready to head out the door to go and get us some breakfast and then make a payment on a bill and then this afternoon i'm going to be going to a Pure Romace party this will be my first time ever going to one of those and I have heard that its alot of fun...have any of you ever been to one?...I just need to get something to help with spicing up mine and Tim's sex life....:blush:

Sam hun how are you hun?...hope Em is doing alot better today...sending her lots of hugs tell her I love her...so you have had lots of chemicals also sam?..it just breaks my heart you know...to see that positive test...I will share pictures of the test....so what do you have planned for this weekend sam?...so your going to take a break from clomid? I don't blame you hun you need to do what your heart feels on this hun...sending you lots of hugs your way...love you dearly..

I wanted to say that I'm going to be starting a new thread that is for ladies that have 3 or more children and TTC more so if any of you that have 3 or more I would love for you to join me there...

I will be back later to post ....hugs to you all.....and sending you all lots of babydust your way...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

just done my FF for today and looks like i'm so far out this month, GAH i fluffin hate this TTC shit, AF will be here soon so another short cycle for me, clomid is supposed to help, i beg to differ,opinions please,link in my siggy, xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its cold!!!!!!!!!! brrrrrr felt like i was walking the antartic!


----------



## moggymay

Sam have you consdiered soy? Supposed to be natures clomid and didnt give me any headaches etc at all. Glad all is sounding positive at Hedge Towers, think it calls for egg n chips for tea :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all on this cold snowy day/evening?

I've been at work and it was boring for most of my shift until about a hour before we closed then we were rushed of our fwwt till we closed late. I think hubby is coming round to the idea of having a sa done, i'm going to mention making him a doctors appt next and see how that goes down.

Sam, i hope both you and your daughter are doing ok, take it easy both of you (not that your daughter has a choice), make sure your eating and resting loads too x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening girls 

i am sooo tired went in bath for quick wash - fell asleep here i am 2 hours later!!!!
af was crazy this month ? or was it af? 
arrived *wed* am (what should hav been cd34) - reeli light but seemingly continuous flow 
*thursday* - spotting
*friday* - one or two "tinges" on paper when i wipd :blush:(tmi?) but pretty much witchless
*saturday * sooooo sleepy!!!!

my face has some mountinous spots and my chest/breasts too :( wtf>>>????

:hugs: & :dust: ladies


----------



## moggymay

guess its time to test missy. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i usallyt have a light 4 day period but what went on was wayy to wiggy - going to brave tesco 2moro for one of there own ..... since any hcg should be decent by now if there is any right?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:test::test::test:


MissyMojo said:


> Evening girls
> 
> i am sooo tired went in bath for quick wash - fell asleep here i am 2 hours later!!!!
> af was crazy this month ? or was it af?
> arrived *wed* am (what should hav been cd34) - reeli light but seemingly continuous flow
> *thursday* - spotting
> *friday* - one or two "tinges" on paper when i wipd :blush:(tmi?) but pretty much witchless
> *saturday * sooooo sleepy!!!!
> 
> my face has some mountinous spots and my chest/breasts too :( wtf>>>????
> 
> :hugs: & :dust: ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

are any of u fab girls on fb> im Joanne Humphreys - i can access fb frm wrk /my mobile but not here :)
pici is hubby and me doing "the kiss" at our wedding :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone know where i can get myself a life? lol i am so frickin bored bens in the other room with his laptop and ps so ive no one to talk to havent many well actualyy any mates around here anymore and just feel so meh to it all


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie xx

as "old" as it sounds why not arrnge a coffee morning at urs, print off some flyers n drop them thru the doors, 

thats how i made friends when i moved here, also had an ann summers party and dropped invitations in every door in the street


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww sweetie xx
> 
> as "old" as it sounds why not arrnge a coffee morning at urs, print off some flyers n drop them thru the doors,
> 
> thats how i made friends when i moved here, also had an ann summers party and dropped invitations in every door in the street

the ppl around this estate arent exactly friendly all keep self to self or are mouthy chavs have lived here 12 years and not once have i had a friend on this estate lol cant really do annesummers or anythig as its my parents house im still a sad sack that lives at home lol


----------



## MissyMojo

ahhh, 

:hugs: darling


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ahhh,
> 
> :hugs: darling

just so fed up of having no life lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darling, what do u do? do u have a job? in college?

why not do a part time college course>?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww darling, what do u do? do u have a job? in college?
> 
> why not do a part time college course>?

ive tried the college route but couldnt manage it due to my dyslexia etc was too much paperwork and stress atm i just do temping for nurserys atm but havent had any work since befre the wedding and none available until this snow beggers off a bit


----------



## MissyMojo

what about doing something more practical / hobby based ?

hope u find something soon to fil ur time darling xx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.mkcollege.ac.uk/Default...ristry&AudienceSector=PT&CourseCode=2545A-1/2 this could b fun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> what about doing something more practical / hobby based ?
> 
> hope u find something soon to fil ur time darling xx

same feel like such a grumps lately post wedding blues im guessing


----------



## MissyMojo

post wedding blues are such a kicker, cos suddenly u have nothing going on, nothing to plan 4


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> https://www.mkcollege.ac.uk/Default...ristry&AudienceSector=PT&CourseCode=2545A-1/2 this could b fun?

i want to go back to college but its so expensive i havent even got 2 pennys to rub together atm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> post wedding blues are such a kicker, cos suddenly u have nothing going on, nothing to plan 4

ben keeps saying to me plan a babay or plan a holiday but cant plan a baby until there is one and cant plan a holiday as no money


----------



## MissyMojo

what about asking local jobcentre for grants / suggestions?

what about doing some voluntary work - just to give you somethin to do?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> what about asking local jobcentre for grants / suggestions?
> 
> what about doing some voluntary work - just to give you somethin to do?

jobcenter are ususless i went to them for help b4 and they wouldnt help me cos ben has an income , i used to volunteer for the millenium vollunteers when i was younger


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think im gonna go lay in bed and watch a dvd so bored night ladies x


----------



## MissyMojo

night sweetheart


----------



## Hann79

Hi please can you add me too thread for fertility spell!! Deseperate for baby and nearly on 2ww!! 
Lots of love and baby dust 
Hannah and Martin xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Lindsey sorry you are feeling like you are at the moment, it probably is post wedding blues, i hope you get your bfp very soon and then you will have something to plan for x
Missymojo, when i lived in married quarters i posted letters thru my neighbours doors each time we moved inviting them for a cuppa i met some good friends doing it. Are you going to test 2moro when you buy it or wait till Monday's fmu? good luck x
Welcome Hann79 all the ladies on here are lovely and very welcoming, Sam who does the spells is lovely although she isn't on as much as normal at the moment due to illness and looking after her daughter who's just had a op, but she'll get to you when she can. Good luck in your ttc journey, hopefully this will be your last 2ww for a while x
Hope everyone else is ok, your all quiet 2nite, i'm sat upstairs watching casualty in bed and messing on laptop, i've just done my shopping online cause i can't be bothered going shopping on Monday the snow is doing my head in now x


----------



## MissyMojo

my oh went to tesco for beer so i got him to get me a preg test!!

he got clear blu - the ones with + / - :) will test in the am :) 

welcome Han :hugs: & :dust:

i've mad some fantastic friends here :) helps oh is a medic so his sqdn is mixed so i get to know some of his wrk mates :) some of those girls are amazin:) cant w8 for one of them to come home i need an aunty irish hug :)


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> my oh went to tesco for beer so i got him to get me a preg test!!
> 
> he got clear blu - the ones with + / - :) will test in the am :)
> 
> welcome Han :hugs: & :dust:
> 
> i've mad some fantastic friends here :) helps oh is a medic so his sqdn is mixed so i get to know some of his wrk mates :) some of those girls are amazin:) cant w8 for one of them to come home i need an aunty irish hug :)

heres a *{{BIG IRISH HUG}}* in the mean time :thumbup:


----------



## snowdrops

Hann79 said:


> Hi please can you add me too thread for fertility spell!! Deseperate for baby and nearly on 2ww!!
> Lots of love and baby dust
> Hannah and Martin xxx

welcome Hann to the family


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> think im gonna go lay in bed and watch a dvd so bored night ladies x

awww hope you will feel top of the world in the moring, im sure something will come your way soon xxx, enjoy the movie,


going to log off soon OH on the way howm, well hope he makes we got mini blizzards on and off tonight


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam have you consdiered soy? Supposed to be natures clomid and didnt give me any headaches etc at all. Glad all is sounding positive at Hedge Towers, think it calls for egg n chips for tea :hugs:

hey hun, thanks for answering, how are you feeling? good i hope,
as for the soy we have decided enough is enough and we are just gonna switch to not trying from now on, can't handle all the stress of it anymore and to be honest i have had it, so thats that, anyhoo i won't go on and bore people with the stuff i have going on as it seems you must all be getting sick of hearing it now, egg and chips sounds good but i made a Cawl today so we have had that, a great warmer for the soul on cold days like this. hope the snow isn't making life too hard for you at the min, take care hun and i hope to speak to you soon,xx



Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all on this cold snowy day/evening?
> 
> I've been at work and it was boring for most of my shift until about a hour before we closed then we were rushed of our fwwt till we closed late. I think hubby is coming round to the idea of having a sa done, i'm going to mention making him a doctors appt next and see how that goes down.
> 
> Sam, i hope both you and your daughter are doing ok, take it easy both of you (not that your daughter has a choice), make sure your eating and resting loads too x
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

hi Bernie,
how the family? ok i hope, Em is doing fine thanks for asking, she is a lot brighter in spirits today and is chattering away at 1000 words per minute so she is definately feeling better lol, she's been pottering about the downstairs today and colour is coming back to her toes so thats good, take it easy tavelling in this snow,xxx



lindseyanne said:


> anyone know where i can get myself a life? lol i am so frickin bored bens in the other room with his laptop and ps so ive no one to talk to havent many well actualyy any mates around here anymore and just feel so meh to it all

when you find out can you pass on the info please, would kinda like one myself,xx



Hann79 said:


> Hi please can you add me too thread for fertility spell!! Deseperate for baby and nearly on 2ww!!
> Lots of love and baby dust
> Hannah and Martin xxx

hey hun, welcome to the thread, you will get on great here with the girls, they are a good bunch and always welcome a newbie into the clique, send me a PM with yours, OH first names and your cycle dates and an email address for me to send over the spell once i have cast for you,xxx


----------



## Berniep

Good luck for 2moro Missymojo i hope its a :bfp: x
Sam, thats good that Em is getting about abit and she has some colour coming back to her toes. Me and my family are all fine thank you for asking, we don't have a car at the moment so luckily i don't have to drive in the snow i just get to walk everywhere which is a pain, i can't wait to get a car again, this is the longest we have gone with no car its awful, never mind only about 7-8 weeks to wait now x
I'm sat in bed with laptop waiting for hubby to come to bed, its Cd 17 for me and i got a pos opk yesterday, we didn't manage to BD last night but did this morning, i've done a opk today and its fainter than yesterday but my cervix is softer than yesterday so i want to BD again 2nite just incase i'm still in with a chance and hopefully i'll be able to BD again 2moro and poss the following night, just to convince hubby now, well i better go, hopefully he will be up soon. Goodnight everyone x


----------



## bumpyboo

I dont want to sound stupid, but im intrigued! Can someone give me some insight into this :blush: Ive read some of the posts but stupid computer is playing up! I sound so stupid i know but im curious :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope you are all well? as for me im gonna leave the forum no point being here anymore ben no longer wants to try for a baby and i dont think i could take seeing anymore bfps atm . i really hope all of you get yours and your take home babies xxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

awww lindsey sweetie :hugs: i'll keep up with u on fb???

:bfn: - the 1st test didnt work, 2nd test with 2mu, gave :bfn: 

it must have been a wonky af?????


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

im looking at it with positves - i had a shorter cycle 33days not 37+, hubby is home again for the full month :) and i've spoken to him about his neeed to wank 2-3 times an evening b4 i get in!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure at all tbh, at drs on thurs/fri so will ask for a test then - not spening more money lol . . . .


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry to hear that joanne, but i agree with vicky, there will be no useable spermies left for you, just the fluid they are carried in,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i know !!!!! no wonder why were not getting bfp if all im getting tetty water


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, weve resovled that i get sex on an am, before all his mental wanking - and if we have sex on a night - bonus - 

how many hours does it take for sperm to be re-plenished?

Sam u doing ok ? hows em?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

aw sweetie :hugs: i dnt know of anything darling hope drs can help


----------



## MissyMojo

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080504135127AA3iGje omg olive oil as a lube?????


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

gross!!!!! 

isnt it!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl:

:)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

bye sweetie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Lindsey I am so sorry hunny, has ben given reasons why he no longer wants to try for a baby. I think you will still be welcome here no matter what but its up to you to decide how you feel. I am still here and we are no longer technically trying for a baby (even though I know we are but just in a different way to the norm) but people have still made me feel welcome and still offered the support even just for everyday life things or just to offer a virtual hug. Hope your spirits are lifted soon hun.x
> 
> Missymojo have you tested yet?

yeh he has but i dont really wanna go into it on here


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> awww lindsey sweetie :hugs: i'll keep up with u on fb???
> 
> :bfn: - the 1st test didnt work, 2nd test with 2mu, gave :bfn:
> 
> it must have been a wonky af?????

yep sure will sorry about ur bfn


----------



## MissyMojo

im here or on fb if u want to talk about whats going on sweetie

xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,

Lindsey, sorry Ben has decided he doesn't want to try anymore :hugs: and i totally understand why you would want to stay away from here, good luck for the future and when he's ready to start trying again i hope you get your bfp very quick x
Missymojo, sorry you got a bfn, but if your cycle was shorter than normal it may well have been ib and just too early to test, def get doctor to test again for you, good luck x
Doodar, your cyst sounds painful i've no advice i'm afraid, i hope the doc can help you, take care x
Sam, how are you today? and how is Em? x

Not a lot to report for me, we didn't BD last night cause hubby is grumpy, he is trying to stop smoking (he's on day 7 today) and boy is he fun to live with i wish his cravings and grumpyness would hurry up and pass. So i'm hoping i can get him in a better mood 2nite and get some last minute BDing in x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok we have talked and he does still want to try just got frustrated over lack of sex on my part...i have a fear of sex bad i know due to the pain and also stuff that was said to me when i was younger i just need to get past it he got more pissed that i wasnt taling to him about it then anything else im not one that enjoys talking about sex etc just how i was brought up


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart.

have u spoken to a dr about ur pain??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: sweetheart.
> 
> have u spoken to a dr about ur pain??

no not yet thought i could sort it myself


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darling ur gona have to be brave and chat to ur dr darling xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww darling ur gona have to be brave and chat to ur dr darling xxxx

my docs are usueless i went about my periods last year and got told come back in 6 mths if its not back


----------



## MissyMojo

what about changing ur d???rs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> what about changing ur d???rs

been with this one since i was 8 lol dont think i could trust any other doc my normal one is great but i always end up with a nother doc not mine


----------



## moggymay

any progress with the septate hymen?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> any progress with the septate hymen?

nope but he brought me some new toys to try with first


----------



## moggymay

maybe worth seeing the doc (or a different doc if you prefer maybe a lady doc?) they should be able to give advice and maybe even sort some kind of sex physio IYKWIM that you and Ben can do


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> maybe worth seeing the doc (or a different doc if you prefer maybe a lady doc?) they should be able to give advice and maybe even sort some kind of sex physio IYKWIM that you and Ben can do

yeh just ashamed to go lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darl xx


----------



## moggymay

they have seen it all before hon, if it helps you get sorted then its worth it


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Lindsey i know what you mean about been embarrassed about talking to doc i'm the same when it comes to that sort of thing but you need to get it sorted you can't go on like this, good luck hun x
How is everybody else today? i'm bored i slept till well after lunchtime so i'm wide awake now i have no chance of going to sleep 2nite till i dread to think what time, i love having a lie in but i hate paying for it that night x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning all
just thought i'd drop by and say hi and let you all know the news from Hedge Towers, my temp plummeted this morning, right below the coverline, i'm cramping badly and boobies are horrendously sore (feel free to look at chart and give me opinions) so looks like an even shorter cycle this month so the vitamin b6 hasn't worked at lengthening my LP so that confirms it, my body is buggered, hospital won't do anymore for me now and my levels of 21day tests last cycle were a stunning 1.4. so officially from the hospital there is no chance for me without IVF or ICSI and i can't afford either and won't get it on NHS as i had LM. 
As for Em looking like i will have to take her back in as she is in alot of pain but has lost feeling from her little toe upward to her ankle so looks like another Op is on the cards, so i am going to go find myself a nice short rope and hang out!! LMAO!!
hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves, i would like to apologise if i have upset any of you and i can only say i am dumb and don't know what i have done but i have been very busy with my health problems and what has been happening with my family, some strange vibes coming from some people on BnB at the min, must be the weather, speaking of which has anyone had any snow this morning? it keeps stopping and starting here, wish it would make its mind up, kids are in school though today so that is good news for me lol, bad for them as they have exams,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Nope I think your wrong its an implantation dip, your not out till the witch shows her ugly face. Hunny don't give up hope anything is possible and miracles do happen. I'm with ya on the ivf/icsi though feeling pretty s**t about it myself, saving up so god knows when we'll be able to afford it. There is a fine line between making the family complete etc and not letting the children you already have miss out if you know what I mean, we have been torn between holiday with the kids or putting the holiday money towards ivf which means the kids missing out and we have decided it isn't fair so we are going with the holiday and just saving as and what we can when we can lol if any of that makes any sense to you at all then feel free to explain to me lol. Can the docs not give you progesterone to help with LP hun?
> Sorry em is still in pain. When is she due back at the hospital did they say this sort of thing could happen and what to do if it does. Sounds scary though. Poor hun.x
> What do you mean by bad vibes hun? from who? as far as I can see I don't think you have upset anyone.x

i think i may be one


----------



## ThatGirl

got my BFP today, of anyone does protection spells one would be great around now x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

congrats ThatGirl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Why hun? I don't understand am I missing something?

not 100 sure just think ive upset her somehow was very blunt with her yesterday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ThatGirl said:


> got my BFP today, of anyone does protection spells one would be great around now x

congrats


----------



## ThatGirl

lindseyanne said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> got my BFP today, of anyone does protection spells one would be great around now x
> 
> congratsClick to expand...

thanks hunny x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i think i may be one

one what?xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

ThatGirl said:


> got my BFP today, of anyone does protection spells one would be great around now x

huge congrats sweetie,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I don't know hun, I am sure it wont be that, she said on the BnB forum. Have you spoken to her today? Got me worried now that I might of said something to offend her. Sorry Sam if I have I didn't mean it :kiss:.

???? Huh? i think i missed something lol, brain not too good these days, think i'm getting old lol, why would you have upset me?xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies xxx i've made call to drs going on thurs am. Congrats that girl :) xxx. sam, Sorry that em's still in pain. Big big hugs xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> The bad vibe thing from people on here. Thought I had upset you in some way.

Noooooo!!! not at all hun lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hey ladies xxx i've made call to drs going on thurs am. Congrats that girl :) xxx. sam, Sorry that em's still in pain. Big big hugs xxx

Thanks hun, just getting me down now but not feeling happy anyways cos of my chart, thinking of having a sex change, least then i got a damn good excuse as to why i can't get pg lol, hope you are ok sweet,xx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> Morning all
> just thought i'd drop by and say hi and let you all know the news from Hedge Towers, my temp plummeted this morning, right below the coverline, i'm cramping badly and boobies are horrendously sore (feel free to look at chart and give me opinions) so looks like an even shorter cycle this month so the vitamin b6 hasn't worked at lengthening my LP so that confirms it, my body is buggered, hospital won't do anymore for me now and my levels of 21day tests last cycle were a stunning 1.4. so officially from the hospital there is no chance for me without IVF or ICSI and i can't afford either and won't get it on NHS as i had LM.
> As for Em looking like i will have to take her back in as she is in alot of pain but has lost feeling from her little toe upward to her ankle so looks like another Op is on the cards, so i am going to go find myself a nice short rope and hang out!! LMAO!!
> hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves, i would like to apologise if i have upset any of you and i can only say i am dumb and don't know what i have done but i have been very busy with my health problems and what has been happening with my family, some strange vibes coming from some people on BnB at the min, must be the weather, speaking of which has anyone had any snow this morning? it keeps stopping and starting here, wish it would make its mind up, kids are in school though today so that is good news for me lol, bad for them as they have exams,xx


gawd almighty! {{hugs}} to Em and {{hugs}} to you. 
we have a thaw on the mo and every where is slushy and floods in places


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm doing ok. Just want to ask dr about a check up scan for cyst's and ask dr why cycles and periods are so wonky. They're random lengths with very short light periods


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well as we ARE ttc ben has just gone to the city to get supplies for tonight lol hes just brought me my ea sports for wii and a book called what to expet before your expecting lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww nice:) :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

like my new sig got bored of the old one


----------



## MissyMojo

Cant see it well on my phone. Will check it out on pc later on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well as of tomoz im going ona healthy kick got my new ea active cd with better workouts, got my fertility diet thingy so new year new me gonna shape up to bump up


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello my lovelies! I have so missed you all! I had a lovely weekend with DD. We went to the movie and just hung out for two days!

Sam hope your feeling better and so sorry Em must go back to hospital again. Hopefully that will be her last visit for a while!

Lindsey you really need to find a Dr your comfortable talking about your body with. That is their job and pretty much has seen it all. It may be an easy fix or it may require some surgery hope you get your answers!

Mojo sorry about the bfn hope you get your answers soon!

Moggy how are you doing?

Doodar a visit with the inlaws how lovely!

Snowdrop hope your doing well!

Berniep how are you doing today!

afm very tired and just pluggin along.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar, i hope the antibiotics start to work soon and you start to feel better very soon x
Lindsey, thats great that you are still ttc, how sweet of Ben to buy you that book, your new siggy is lovely x
That Girl, Huge congratulations x
Missymojo, good luck at the docs on thurs x
Sam, how are you? did you take Em back to the hosp? hope your both ok x
Csunshine, i'm fine thanks, hope your ok x

Hope everyone else is ok and you've all had a good weekend, i started my weight watchers diet today and i'm struggling already but so far i've stuck to it, its just so hard. I also think i only ov'd yesterday maybe today which means my LP will be 9 or 10 days again, so i'm going to look into vit b6, if thats what i take to lengthen my LP. Have a good evening everyone or whats left of it x


----------



## MissyMojo

i dnt want to go to the Drs :cry: i hate them i hate them i hate them

but i want to know why my body isnt working and i want my baby more!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## snowdrops

moring ladies, hows you all. listen shhhhh PEACE arrrrrr so sweet ....
little gone to school they re-opened today, yeah!!!! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: lol... going to read back on all the gos and news


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today, 
the news from Hedge Towers today, someone broke in my house last night and smacked me round the head while i was sleeping, at least thats how i feel lol, for some unknown reason i was awake every hour and it has driven me nuts, i am soooooooo tired this morning and my head is terrible, temp went back up this morning, but i am cramping rather badly so just waiting for the witch to arrive which is inevitable at some point.
the wind here is unbelievable!! gale force and blowing everything everywhere, supposed to be getting snow through today and tonight and as predicted the wind means blizzards!! 
Em had a bad fall last night in the bathroom, she fell backwards and banged herself up pretty good on the bath and sink, so now she is terrified of walking with her crutches again, her meds make her dizzy and she was literally just getting off the loo and coming to the door and she lost her footing, so at the moment she is laid up in bed again, i am waiting for the doctor at the hospital to ring me back but they reckon she will have to go back in as she has no sensation in her foot and has pain running up the back of her leg, i'm hoping its just the way the plaster is on her leg that may need to be redone but we shall have to see, fookin doctors take their time getting back though so if i haven't heard anything in the next couple of hours i am just going to put her in the car and go to A+E,
xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs:


hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies how are we all today,
> the news from Hedge Towers today, someone broke in my house last night and smacked me round the head while i was sleeping, at least thats how i feel lol, for some unknown reason i was awake every hour and it has driven me nuts, i am soooooooo tired this morning and my head is terrible, temp went back up this morning, but i am cramping rather badly so just waiting for the witch to arrive which is inevitable at some point.
> the wind here is unbelievable!! gale force and blowing everything everywhere, supposed to be getting snow through today and tonight and as predicted the wind means blizzards!!
> Em had a bad fall last night in the bathroom, she fell backwards and banged herself up pretty good on the bath and sink, so now she is terrified of walking with her crutches again, her meds make her dizzy and she was literally just getting off the loo and coming to the door and she lost her footing, so at the moment she is laid up in bed again, i am waiting for the doctor at the hospital to ring me back but they reckon she will have to go back in as she has no sensation in her foot and has pain running up the back of her leg, i'm hoping its just the way the plaster is on her leg that may need to be redone but we shall have to see, fookin doctors take their time getting back though so if i haven't heard anything in the next couple of hours i am just going to put her in the car and go to A+E,
> xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww no sweetie xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooohooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: just applying for colege my agency has agreed to give me a referance! wooop


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Sam, hope Em is ok and your right and it is just that the cast needs re-doing, fingers crossed she doesn't need another op x
Lindsey, thats great about college, what are you applying for? good luck, it'll do you the world of good x
Missymojo, I know what you mean about not wanting to go to the docs but your need for a baby will help you be strong enough to go, good luck x
Snowdrops, i've had some lovely peace and quiet today too, hope you enjoyed yours x
How is everyone else today? i've not a lot going on i think i must officially be in the 2ww (or 9/10 day wait) so not long now, i'm off to pick kids up from school but will be back later x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> Sam, hope Em is ok and your right and it is just that the cast needs re-doing, fingers crossed she doesn't need another op x
> Lindsey, thats great about college, what are you applying for? good luck, it'll do you the world of good x
> Missymojo, I know what you mean about not wanting to go to the docs but your need for a baby will help you be strong enough to go, good luck x
> Snowdrops, i've had some lovely peace and quiet today too, hope you enjoyed yours x
> How is everyone else today? i've not a lot going on i think i must officially be in the 2ww (or 9/10 day wait) so not long now, i'm off to pick kids up from school but will be back later x

its the hnc early education and childcare up in kilmarnock :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

kilmarnock is a bit of a trek from MK!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> kilmarnock is a bit of a trek from MK!

lol yeh we are moving up there fresh start


----------



## moggymay

whens the big move?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> whens the big move?

hoping for march/april depends how fast we can get money togetehr bens doing more articles as we speak so hopefully wont be long


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> whens the big move?

was just going to ask the same thing,,,

good luck with your move


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko: my comp stulled after i submitted & seen that you already posted lInds a


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :wacko: my comp stulled after i submitted & seen that you already posted lInds a

lol we were hoping for jan to be up there now but we didnt have the money in the end and ben hasnt passed his driving tests


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: my comp stulled after i submitted & seen that you already posted lInds a
> 
> lol we were hoping for jan to be up there now but we didnt have the money in the end and ben hasnt passed his driving testsClick to expand...


gawd can you imagaine ALL that snow you will get lol.... :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: my comp stulled after i submitted & seen that you already posted lInds a
> 
> lol we were hoping for jan to be up there now but we didnt have the money in the end and ben hasnt passed his driving testsClick to expand...
> 
> :
> 
> gawd can you imagaine ALL that snow you will get lol.... :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
they have it alot up there at xmas apaprently so im glad lol an excuse to get out of xmas with my bratty cousin


----------



## moggymay

you will be able to ski and board - Im jealous!!!

What does Ben do? What will he do up in Scotland?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> you will be able to ski and board - Im jealous!!!
> 
> What does Ben do? What will he do up in Scotland?

hes self employed does webdesign and internet marketing so would just do that from home as he does now hes set his goal for the year and is determind to make it


----------



## moggymay

good luck


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> good luck

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a text from sam , shes back at the hospital ems on her way into theater she needs it re doing as she has an infection sothey need to rebrake it and do it again she says please nothng on faceook as her ex has found ems account


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Lindsey, good luck with the move i hope you get to go soon, have you family up there? my dad's family live in a village near Ayr, so i've been to Kilmarnock a few times when i was younger, it seemed nice from what i remember x
Doodar, did you survive the cold? x
Snwdrops, hope you had a lovely childfree day x

Hope everyone else is ok, poor Em having to have another op, hope she's ok and this is def the last one x

Not a lot going on with me, day 2 of my weight watchers plan and its so hard, i've done weight watchers before and usually don't struggle till at least day 5 but today i really need some chocolate and hubby has hidden it, so i'm a miserable grumpy cow!


----------



## MissyMojo

send em and sam my love.

i was sposed to make spag bol or shepherds pie for tea - but hubby had had crumpets n cheese b4 i got in so made instant mash and a bit of gammon steak for my tea :) lovin my de-caf coffee right now :) 

Linsay - hope your move goes welll

Luv u Ladies :hug: :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

really worried about my furbaby hes not come home:nope:


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, just got back from the hospital and i am wiped out, cup of tea then bed as i have to be back there in the morning when Em comes round, when they took her plaster off they found a huge cyst on the back of her ankle full of nasty stuff so she has had some antibiotics when she was in theatre, also she has some nerve damage and don't think she will ever get the feeling back in her toes, Damn hospital!! leg, foot and ankle now been redone and reset and she is drugged up to the eyeballs again poor girl, so no point in me staying there as she won't come round till the morning,
hope you are all ok,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww Sam darling xxx :hugs:

Hope ur furbaby came home lindsey, i want to kill mine right now!!!!

Had some CD 7 :sex: 

i hate work 

blah blah - life is exactly the same relli as it was 12 moonths ago the only differince is i know longer wear my patch, and my hearts been bashed n bruised!!


----------



## hedgewitch

i hear ya hunny, my life however is in tatters with losing LM, hugs for you and to everyone else,xx

well temp plummeted again this morning, its about as much use as a chocolate fire guard!! so witch will be here soon like i didnt know that was coming!
when i got back from the hospital this morning it was sleet and the ice had almost melted to slush, however when i went bed at 3ish everywhere was white again and i've woke up this morning to 8inches of snow!! what a nightmare and i have to drive in it so i am nervous as hell as i haven't driven in these conditions for years and none of our roads have been gritted so i am dreading it, hope you are all well today,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hope you can get through it darling, just sent u a message on fb too babe xxx

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: hes not home and the snows got really heavy


----------



## moggymay

its bizarre you are 40 mins down the road and we havent had any snow at all!!!

Hope furbaby returns soon :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> its bizarre you are 40 mins down the road and we havent had any snow at all!!!
> 
> Hope furbaby returns soon :hugs:

its like a blizzard out there atm


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> its bizarre you are 40 mins down the road and we havent had any snow at all!!!
> 
> Hope furbaby returns soon :hugs:
> 
> its like a blizzard out there atmClick to expand...

wow... its drizzle rain here,

you guys might be in for another bashing of snow in the East of England next weds, there is a big huge cold front sweeping in from Russia 


all is well here just getting the little one ready for school


----------



## moggymay

we are still waiting for ours! Nothing since christmas except a bit of a icing sugar dusting one morning and it was gone by the time everyone had gone to work!


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww lindsey babe. Maybe some one else took in your furbaby. To get them out of the snow?. Animals are clever tho darl. Your fur baby will be under a car. Or in a shed or summat xxx


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> we are still waiting for ours! Nothing since christmas except a bit of a icing sugar dusting one morning and it was gone by the time everyone had gone to work!


your probly lucky, cos i be more scared when the big thaw comes along with all the grit and sand on the roads and pavements there will be floods in places, now off to take the little to school its only for a few hours, big shock in Spet when its big school etc.... yikes....


----------



## moggymay

if only we could get our little one a place at little school! He would be due to start the playgroup attached to our local primary school after half term but cos the nursery class is full the playgroup cant take any more til Sept! Wouldnt be so bad but for the fact that the nursery is clogged up by kids from the next village to our town where the school is poor - they are taking the places and we have to stay homw despite being 2 minute walk away! It means my son and all his lil buds from our antenatal class are in the same boat, hopefully we wont have trouble getting a nursery place for the same reason! :gun: GRRRR!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

could you look at my chart plz ladies first time temoing this mth and my temo has diped alot not sure what it means


----------



## WhisperOfHope

be back later ladies have just had work come in 12-2 they couldnt get hold of anyine else so im going to brave the snow and off i go


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, hope you got back to the hospital ok and your drive wasn't too bad, poor Em, hopefully now its been re-done it'll start to mend and she'll hopefully start feeling better soon x
Lindsey, hope your furbaby returns home soon, he probably is hidden somewhere out the way till he's ready to brave the cold again x
Hope everyone else is ok, its CD 21 for me today so only a week of waiting left yay, my diet is going a bit better today too, although it is usually evenings when i want chocolate so i'll see how i go 2nite, take care everyone x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hes home:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god i am so so so broody tonight thanks to work
was only tthere 2 hours but my god are them kiddys sweet was with toddlers then asked to go in with the baies fr an hour:cloud9: had a little baby boy gumming my finger and smiling at me:cloud9:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all? hope the weather isn't causing you all too many probs x
Lindsey, i'm glad he came home, was he freezing, one day you'll have your own little one sucking on your fingers, just give it time x

AFM i'm about to go in the bath with a magazine and then its a early night for me i'm at work 2moro, I walk to work its about a 20 min walk normally but in this weather its a good 30 mins and now its really slippy today so it will be lethal 2moro although it is snowing again at the moment so it might be the proper soft snow again by morning, i don't know which i prefer.
Have a nice evening ladies, i'll be back 2moro x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all? hope the weather isn't causing you all too many probs x
> Lindsey, i'm glad he came home, was he freezing, one day you'll have your own little one sucking on your fingers, just give it time x
> 
> AFM i'm about to go in the bath with a magazine and then its a early night for me i'm at work 2moro, I walk to work its about a 20 min walk normally but in this weather its a good 30 mins and now its really slippy today so it will be lethal 2moro although it is snowing again at the moment so it might be the proper soft snow again by morning, i don't know which i prefer.
> Have a nice evening ladies, i'll be back 2moro x

 all the snow from today here has gone slushy and just made the roads even sliiipyer went over on my ankle twice this evening


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls hope you are all well and ok, Em is home now and is safely tucked up in bed where she belongs, had to have an absolutely huge cast put on her leg because of all the swelling but hoping that will come down in time, she still can't feel her foot but they don't know why that is and to be honest don't care as they are not even going to look into why and the pain she is having shooting up the back of her leg is not an issue either as they haven't got time to look into it now so come back next week???WTF??

something very strange happened at the hospital today, when i lost my boy in Aug 2008 and had the ectopic the doctor who was taking care of me (we will call him fred) was working underneath the doctor who didnt do her job, who we shall call muppet (thats being polite). so anyway he lost his job a few months before i lost LM and it was to do with something that happened with him and his boss Muppet so anyway i saw him today and he said hi and that he had now got his job back at the hospital and is working there full time, so i said thats great and he then said the usual how are you and put his hand on my arm and said he had heard about LM and he was sorry, so i said yes and started to tell him what she died from and he then says this
"yes i know it was awful, i was the one who did the internal investigation into her death and the inernal audit and i also used her as my case study to pass my exams to become qualified" well i said "sorry? can you repeat that" and again he told me what he had just said, so then he must have realised i was standing there with my mouth open and was shocked as he suddenly made his apologies and ran off, and when i say ran i mean ran. see the thing is there was NEVER as far as i am aware as LM's mummy an internal investigation and NEVER an internal audit, i still have my letter of complaint here as i have held off putting it in to launch the investigation and the hospital are NOT aware i am going to take this action, not did i EVER give my permission for LM to be used in a case study, so this means that after we left her in the mortuary someone then came and messed about with her and took pictures of her, now at the time i went nuts as her skin above her lip had been damaged and split AFTER we left her there and when i asked about this they said they didn't know how it had happened, also all her scan pictures, notes and her records vanished and i was told by the hospital that there was NO record of her ever being born, and all her scan pictures had been deleted (34 +3 weeks of being scanned every week) so maybe i have a suspicious mind but at the time we and our solicitor figured they were trying to cover up what happened and to now find out that Fred has been reinstated after doing this internal investigation for Muppet.........
well make of it what you will but let me tell you this, that hospital are surely in serious breach of rules and regulations concerning what has happened to my daughters body after her death and also seeing as i never gave permission for anyone to use her in a case study then i surely think that must also be wrong???? her scan pictures have never been recovered and for some unknown reason they were deleted off the main hard drive at the hospital and also the main frame at Cardiff where all copies are held for at least 5 years by law, her records from the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy have disappeared, the ones that state i was saying something was wrong and i wanted her delivered, luckily i managed to get a copy before all this happened by playing the "i want to make a memory book" card and i got them before i started asking questions and they "lost" everything, they don't know i have them as a lovely lady in records did me a copy on her last day working there. i also have the scan pics that show the cord wrapped around her face 3 times and then round her neck and i also have ones from a private 4d scan that shows the cord torsion and hypercoiling at 27 weeks proving the issue began when i started having the pains and she started having seizures. am i going crazy or does this all seem a bit off?xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

OMG! Sam u need to get solicotors or lawyers or Someone involved - none of that is right!!! i mean i was preg for 12 weeks and they still seem to want to remind me of apts and dates and ffs i was sent a "choose your delivery hospital" welcome pack 2 weeks b4 what should have been my ddue date!!

its sooo totally wrong that they have no record of LM - so very very wrong!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all well today,

please feel free to check out my irratic chart, it has had 2 dips now one at 6DPO and then one at 8DPO and then today tried to come back up so now i'm mega confused, still got sore boobies and still cramping, link in my siggy, thanks girls, sorry to mither you all,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, hope you are all well today,
> 
> please feel free to check out my irratic chart, it has had 2 dips now one at 6DPO and then one at 8DPO and then today tried to come back up so now i'm mega confused, still got sore boobies and still cramping, link in my siggy, thanks girls, sorry to mither you all,xx

cant see ur latest chart hun


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Morning Lindsey!! How are you?

morning not too bad have a v sore throat tho and tired after bding last night lol:happydance: how are you doing?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> cant see ur latest chart hun

morning Lindsey,
how are you today sweet?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29264d
not sure why you cant see it on the siggy?
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> cant see ur latest chart hun
> 
> morning Lindsey,
> how are you today sweet?
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29264d
> not sure why you cant see it on the siggy?
> xxClick to expand...

can see last mths but not this mths lol , im not too bad throat kills lol how are you and em


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, hope you are all well today,
> 
> please feel free to check out my irratic chart, it has had 2 dips now one at 6DPO and then one at 8DPO and then today tried to come back up so now i'm mega confused, still got sore boobies and still cramping, link in my siggy, thanks girls, sorry to mither you all,xx

think it looks okay Sam, not surprising that your body is a bit confused as the stress etc going on with Em and the hospital. I prescribe a hug from Matt and fried egg sarnie for lunch (with red sauce or brown if you are one of the wierdos that like it lol bleurgh I dont but then I do love marmite so takes al sorts) xx

Got these for Em :flower:


----------



## moggymay

its there Hedge, day one 21/12?


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oooh!! double dip I defo reckon one is ID. I think your in this month honey!!!
> How are you today? how is em?
> 
> I've got to go in work today :cry: on my day off, have a lot on so need to get on top of things otherwise just get stressed with it all.

morning Vicky 
how are you today? well i hope,
so far as ID i am not even gonna believe it lol, been here too many times although i have never had 2 in one cycle, still cramping and sore lady lumps so reckon its just my body being evil lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> can see last mths but not this mths lol , im not too bad throat kills lol how are you and em

its the one dated 21st december,xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> think it looks okay Sam, not surprising that your body is a bit confused as the stress etc going on with Em and the hospital. I prescribe a hug from Matt and fried egg sarnie for lunch (with red sauce or brown if you are one of the wierdos that like it lol bleurgh I dont but then I do love marmite so takes al sorts) xx
> 
> Got these for Em :flower:

Morning George, mmmmmmm i love marmite hehe, great stuff, think that comes from when we were kids though it was part of the staple diet lol, hows everything going with you hun?
Em says thanks and sends you this :hugs:in return lol, xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Lots of sore throats going around. Girl at work has had one for over a month. Hot toddy's in order I swear by them lol.Hope you managed to catch that eggy!!!
> 
> I'm ok just on the phone trying to chase a passport application, everyone just seems so bloody incompetent at the moment!!! maybe its the weather or maybe its just my patience wearing thin.
> I could do without having to go in work too but needs must I guess.

MMMMM hot toddy's, haven't had one for ages!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> can see last mths but not this mths lol , im not too bad throat kills lol how are you and em
> 
> its the one dated 21st december,xxClick to expand...

oh yeh lol sorry duhh me just seen it


----------



## moggymay

all good here, mogster wearing me out but only a week to go to see bubs on the scan - hoping all is well but paranoia that its not wont go away even though there is no reason to worry


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

not yet, want to be sure all is okay before we tell anyone. Only OH and I know plus you guys of course but we got public after the scan next thurs assuming all is ok....

He will be the best big brother :yipee:

You two have me craving a hot toddy now, I'll just have to settle for decaf tea!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> all good here, mogster wearing me out but only a week to go to see bubs on the scan - hoping all is well but paranoia that its not wont go away even though there is no reason to worry

yeah i know its hard hun but i think everything will be fine, its not easy with a toddler and being pg too, just try to rest up as much as you can,xx


----------



## moggymay

that i can cope with as I am a milk free tea girlie, decaf isnt tasting any different just I feel I could really use the caffiene but as its bad for bubs have had to give it up

still love your siggy's sparkly box - very inspiring each time I read it :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Two dips and way below the coverline. I reckon its got to be. Fingers crossed its still up there tomorrow. x

yeah we shall see but i have no PMA lol, all dried up hehe,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> that i can cope with as I am a milk free tea girlie, decaf isnt tasting any different just I feel I could really use the caffiene but as its bad for bubs have had to give it up
> 
> still love your siggy's sparkly box - very inspiring each time I read it :hugs:

yeah me too, i have been told i have to cut caffiene out of my diet aswell as many other things!! so lettuce butties for me on rice bread lol, yeah right!! bring on the egg n chips or egg butties with red sauce mmmmmmm!!!!xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> All this talk of eggs. I thought I just fancy some eggy bread!!! Make the most of it before the diet starts. I go to the fridge and guess what, No bloody eggs. Whats going on!!!! I'll have to settle for a ham sandwich instead.

always the way hun!!xx


----------



## moggymay

mmmm eggy bread, off to hunt down some eggs xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

doodar said:


> i'm on a packet of wotsits and a twix. God i'm such a health freak lol.

lmao!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> "Aaaagadoo do do push pineapples shake the tree, agadoo do do push pineapples, grind coffee. To the left to the right jump up n down into the knee, come and dance every night sing with the moon of melody"
> 
> Ta da!!!

:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> "Aaaagadoo do do push pineapples shake the tree, agadoo do do push pineapples, grind coffee. To the left to the right jump up n down into the knee, come and dance every night sing with the moon of melody"
> 
> Ta da!!!

Love that song!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_5_138.gif


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hee Hee!!! took my mind off the eggy bread. I'm now thinking about pineapples and coffee :haha:. Yes I know I've been on the oxygen again!!!

i want some!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

no eggs ladies so had cheese sarnie instead :nope: then had one of mogsters chocolate mousses :blush:


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon girls 

just back from the shop got odds and ends going to make a lasagne tonight.

ha for lunch bought a bar of chocolate :blush: but twis delish so now busy making a sanwick ham,chesse & tomato 

been busy doing the bd on cd 12, think with the soy tabs had loads of cm bd on cd9, 11 going for 13, & 15 this month :wacko: tried loads of times with even numbers :wacko: nothing happened.


----------



## hedgewitch

so how do i judge when i am late? before clomid i was 28 day cycle after i am 24-26 so when am i late?lol confusing or what and George any of those choc mousse going spare?


----------



## MissyMojo

SAm im not sure


get al u ladies talking about food! i havent eaten all day just had 3 cups of tea!! lol

Ok so drs this am 
She was not interested in me at all. 
looked at her pc pretty much the whole time!
she said and i quote
*on my all over the place cycle lengths *- "some times cycles are erratic - it happens, "
*and on 1 or 2 day period that are really light * - "well sometimes women have short periods"


when i asked about getting referred to Hospital, for another scan to check on cyst 
"how do you know you have a cyst" :hissy: ffs - its as if she hadnet bothered reading my notes at all!!
so i said the hospital scanned me on 27/11 and told me to come bk to them in jan via gp ...... she said ok and went bk to staring at her pc! 

so i asked if she could arrange me to have a consultaion with a gyne or _*someone*_ she asked Why? 
so i said i wanted to discuss my situation with someone who had a clue, 
so she replied ok, the hospital will be in touch in the next few weeks ..........


today at my friends in the space of 3 hours i pee'd at least 8 times!!!! 
and my back is in soo much pain!!! 

bought hpt from boots :bfn: with mid afternoon dilute p, will try again with fmu in the am 

TTC is NOT fun


----------



## moggymay

choccy mousse x1 left any takers....?


----------



## moggymay

there are 2 actually but one is for Mogster!


----------



## moggymay

late is after 14 dpo as far as I know...that way you avoid the heartache of a chemical


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> choccy mousse x1 left any takers....?

MEEEEEEEEEEEE PLEASE!!!!mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love choc mousse,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> late is after 14 dpo as far as I know...that way you avoid the heartache of a chemical

yeah thats what i was thinking too, gonna see the witch soon though me thinks as cramps are getting worse


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> SAm im not sure
> 
> 
> get al u ladies talking about food! i havent eaten all day just had 3 cups of tea!! lol
> 
> Ok so drs this am
> She was not interested in me at all.
> looked at her pc pretty much the whole time!
> she said and i quote
> *on my all over the place cycle lengths *- "some times cycles are erratic - it happens, "
> *and on 1 or 2 day period that are really light * - "well sometimes women have short periods"
> 
> 
> when i asked about getting referred to Hospital, for another scan to check on cyst
> "how do you know you have a cyst" :hissy: ffs - its as if she hadnet bothered reading my notes at all!!
> so i said the hospital scanned me on 27/11 and told me to come bk to them in jan via gp ...... she said ok and went bk to staring at her pc!
> 
> so i asked if she could arrange me to have a consultaion with a gyne or _*someone*_ she asked Why?
> so i said i wanted to discuss my situation with someone who had a clue,
> so she replied ok, the hospital will be in touch in the next few weeks ..........
> 
> 
> today at my friends in the space of 3 hours i pee'd at least 8 times!!!!
> and my back is in soo much pain!!!
> 
> bought hpt from boots :bfn: with mid afternoon dilute p, will try again with fmu in the am
> 
> TTC is NOT fun

are you sure you went your gp's and not mine?? sorry it didnt go well sweetie,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifxx


----------



## MissyMojo

she was a locum . so fingers crossed a letter comes soon and i can see sum 1 at the hospital who r fab


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorry im hereee bet nobody is here anymore got distracted writting:haha:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Wow you've talked loads today, i had loads of pages to read, whats all the talk of food i'm starting to regret dieting i now fancy eggy bread, chocolate, a fried egg sandwich (with brown sauce moggy), chocolate mousse and the one thing that made me drowl the most "melt in the middle chocolate pudding with cream" omg that sounds lush.
Doodar, where are you going on holiday? you should easily lose a stone in 6 months, i hope i've lost more than a stone in 6 months, 3 would be nice x
Sam, omg i can't believe that hospital, i know what "fred" said must have been upsetting but at least you have more of an idea what went on now, you really need to seek legal advice, thank god you've got the stuff the lady in records gave you. I know absolutely nothing about charts so its no good me looking but i wanted to say good luck, i hope this is your month x
Missymojo, i can't believe your hospital either, how insentative of them to send a letter asking you to book your hospital, the NHS is useless at times. Sorry you got a bad locum today but i'm glad she's referred you, hopefully you'll hear something from the hosp soon, good luck when you test 2moro x
Hope everyone else is ok, not a lot to report my end diet is going ok and only 6 days now till witch is due. Well i'm off to make my tea all this talk of food is making me very hungrey, will pop back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

made me hungry too moo cows ! :haha: ive been writing all afternoon not bad for me 11 pages and still more. ive decided to write an ebook for ppl with dylexia and dysbraxia as a self help guide and also fo parents to notice the signs from my story in there child


----------



## Berniep

oh wow Lindsey, we think my eldest has dyslexia but school/education athourity don't pay for a assessment we have to go private and its about £500-£600 so we've to save up for it, your book sounds great x
Well i'm logging off for the night, the soaps are good 2nite and then i want to have a early night i'm at work 2moro first thing x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all how are we today, well i hope.
ok ladies i'm a little excited guess what.......i made it to a ten day LP yey!!!!! so chuffed lol, temp went back up this morning and af still not arrived, so pleased i got a ten dayer lol, quick go look at my chart...you must!!! it says i'm _*10 DPO*_ hehehehehe!!!xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:headspin: for 10 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

i got a bfn this morning - so it really was just a wonky period . . . . .

im trying so hard to prove a psychic wrong pmsl . . . but shes been pretty damn right so far - :hissy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies how are we all today wooohooo sam go you 10 days heres to it being longer:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm doing alright :) 

oh is poorly :( but were going to go to the cinema tonight, its his birthday :) hes 22!!! whoooooooo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> I'm doing alright :)
> 
> oh is poorly :( but were going to go to the cinema tonight, its his birthday :) hes 22!!! whoooooooo

awwww hope he feels better soon :hugs: i slept like a baby for the first time since i dunno when last night didnt even hear ben snore:happydance: i think finaly writing down al the bad mamories from my past have helped


----------



## MissyMojo

thats fantastic lindsey, that writing them down has helped u sleep (not that u had to experioence them) xx

its a tummy bug hes over the worst just still feels off, but in the army each day ur ill u have to be signed off with , so hes popped to drs to get that done,

going to see avatar 3d tonight in the metrocentre gallery :) nothing better than an ice cold drink and a movie - pint in hubbys case!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thats fantastic lindsey, that writing them down has helped u sleep (not that u had to experioence them) xx
> 
> its a tummy bug hes over the worst just still feels off, but in the army each day ur ill u have to be signed off with , so hes popped to drs to get that done,
> 
> going to see avatar 3d tonight in the metrocentre gallery :) nothing better than an ice cold drink and a movie - pint in hubbys case!

we were ment to be going to the cinema this week and a meal but no money for it now was gonna drag ben to see st trininans :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

weve got a little bit, and its his birthday so we want a treat!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> weve got a little bit, and its his birthday so we want a treat!

hope you have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

we should have a nice nite - think we may have to cancel his banquet dinner ttho :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> we should have a nice nite - think we may have to cancel his banquet dinner ttho :(

maybe do it another day when his tum is a bit better?


----------



## MissyMojo

thats what i was thinking, 

thought i might just do a roast dinner for him xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thats what i was thinking,
> 
> thought i might just do a roast dinner for him xx[/QUyeh sounds nice i so need to learn to cook:haha: or ben will be living on microwave food and pasta when we move


----------



## MissyMojo

im ok at cooking - ish 
most stuff (sauces) come frm a jar tbh


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry to hear David is poorly Jo, hope he gets better soon and hope you enjoy the film,xx 
Lindsey so glad to hear you slept well,xx
just me to sort out now lol although the last couple of days all i've done is sleep??? which is mega weird as i've only slept for 2 hours a night since LM but i just can't get up in the morning at the min then i'm going back bed in the afternoon but i think its just everything catching up with me now Em is home,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm glad your getting some sleep :) hugs to you an em!!! xxx

david should be feeling better soon, :) avatar in 3D :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

phew finished my part of the story bens gonna do all the percentage things and its like that for me


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies just popped in to say Hello.

Haven't been around much really busy at work.

Yeah for 10dpo Sam! WOOO HOOO! Looking good!

to the rest of you ladies hope your doing well will check back once a get a chance. 
:hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, yay for 10dpo and yay for you getting some sleep x
Lindsey, is it your book you've finished writing? well done if you have that was quick x
Missymojo, sorry you got a bfn again, hope you have a good time 2nite and your hubby feels better soon x
Hope everyone else is ok x

AFM its CD 23 so only 5 days now till the horrid witch is due, not been upto much lately its too cold and slippery i only go out for work and upto school with the kids i'm starting to get bored now lol, well i better go make tea, will pop back later x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam, yay for 10dpo and yay for you getting some sleep x
> Lindsey, is it your book you've finished writing? well done if you have that was quick x
> Missymojo, sorry you got a bfn again, hope you have a good time 2nite and your hubby feels better soon x
> Hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> AFM its CD 23 so only 5 days now till the horrid witch is due, not been upto much lately its too cold and slippery i only go out for work and upto school with the kids i'm starting to get bored now lol, well i better go make tea, will pop back later x

no not fully ive finished my story part of it was v hard digging deep in my mem ory for some of the stuff have a headache from it now lol


----------



## snowdrops

Hi girls just popping in quiclky
hi....

i just wanted to ask you something, you see my uncle died in England(London) yesterday, he wasn't married or living with anyone. He died in hospital just want to know how long do they normal release a body there, One of the member family flew out today to see what going on and bring him home. 
here its after 24hrs, and bury with in 3 days. 

thanks xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Hi girls just popping in quiclky
> hi....
> 
> i just wanted to ask you something, you see my uncle died in England(London) yesterday, he wasn't married or living with anyone. He died in hospital just want to know how long do they normal release a body there, One of the member family flew out today to see what going on and bring him home.
> here its after 24hrs, and bury with in 3 days.
> 
> thanks xxxx

im not surre hun when my cosuin died she was burried i think a week after but thats all i know. sorry about ur loss:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

avatar wow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornign ladies hope all are well, had a terrible night sleep last night think opening up the things from the past wasnt such a good idea but ah well


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies, how are we all today? well for me i made it to 11dpo and that means an 11 day LP WOOHOOO!! but then my temp decided to mess up this morning, ok so i took my temp usual time but when i woke up i was freezing cold and shivery, that temp was 36.57
i then fell asleep again for nearly 3 hours and took my temp again and it was 36.89 but this time i was cold but warm ie hot but with a cold sweat (sorry sounds awful but having night sweats for ages now, and had a bad dream about being involved in an earthquake with a baby that was mine???? and i was protecting it from the falling buildings??? don't ask!! i have no idea and don't worry i've showered lol.)
so which temp do i use? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats Hedge, 11dpo :headspin: not sure which temp to use ? why not try both in ur chart and see what each does, perhaps pop a post in ttc asking tempers for advice?

lindsey, sorry you had such a bad nights sleeps :hugs:

i slept pretty well, climbed out of bed bout 12, we had some :sex: but it was minus the :spermy: as oh'd had helped him self :?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> congrats Hedge, 11dpo :headspin: not sure which temp to use ? why not try both in ur chart and see what each does, perhaps pop a post in ttc asking tempers for advice?
> 
> lindsey, sorry you had such a bad nights sleeps :hugs:
> 
> i slept pretty well, climbed out of bed bout 12, we had some :sex: but it was minus the :spermy: as oh'd had helped him self :?

jo hun does u hubby really want kids?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> congrats Hedge, 11dpo :headspin: not sure which temp to use ? why not try both in ur chart and see what each does, perhaps pop a post in ttc asking tempers for advice?
> 
> lindsey, sorry you had such a bad nights sleeps :hugs:
> 
> i slept pretty well, climbed out of bed bout 12, we had some :sex: but it was minus the :spermy: as oh'd had helped him self :?

hey hun, posted over there and got no answers lol!!
sweetie your fella needs to get a grip on this whole wanking business(no pun intended) there are no spermies left for you to use and thats not good for you, sorry if i am speaking out of turn but you need to sit him down and tell him its gotta stop, he either wants a baby and if so he gives you what you need,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oooh oohh loook i got my :bfp::haha: just on an opk but im exited my first mth of doing opks and temping
 



Attached Files:







ov.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> congrats Hedge, 11dpo :headspin: not sure which temp to use ? why not try both in ur chart and see what each does, perhaps pop a post in ttc asking tempers for advice?
> 
> lindsey, sorry you had such a bad nights sleeps :hugs:
> 
> i slept pretty well, climbed out of bed bout 12, we had some :sex: but it was minus the :spermy: as oh'd had helped him self :?

https://www.washingtonpublishers.com/Headlines/toomuchsex.htm

says here it takes 24-48 hours for sperm to replenish itself after ejaculation,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have spoken to him about it but it just isnt getting thru . . . 

his drive is soo high, and he;ll take matters into his own hands while hes waiting for me to either get up or while im at work,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i have spoken to him about it but it just isnt getting thru . . .
> 
> his drive is soo high, and he;ll take matters into his own hands while hes waiting for me to either get up or while im at work,

sounds like hes addicted hun tbh


----------



## MissyMojo

he's always been highly driven,

i think i might have to have a big sit down with him tomro - we have guests tonight, 

he seems to think that cos it didnt affect us falling with flump, that it shouldnt be a problem . . . .


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

pfft . . . . i think i might have to have serious words, he can hold off - he does it out of boredom too ....... 

men :gun:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> pfft . . . . i think i might have to have serious words, he can hold off - he does it out of boredom too .......
> 
> men :gun:

i think you need too hun if hes board then tell him to get a hobby lol save the spermys for you


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just popping in quiclky
> hi....
> 
> i just wanted to ask you something, you see my uncle died in England(London) yesterday, he wasn't married or living with anyone. He died in hospital just want to know how long do they normal release a body there, One of the member family flew out today to see what going on and bring him home.
> here its after 24hrs, and bury with in 3 days.
> 
> thanks xxxx
> 
> im not surre hun when my cosuin died she was burried i think a week after but thats all i know. sorry about ur loss:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi thanks linds, 
well there bring him home on wednesday evening, and were going to bury him Thurs morning. Heard sometimes it can take a couple of weeks to release the body out in the hospitals in England.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just popping in quiclky
> hi....
> 
> i just wanted to ask you something, you see my uncle died in England(London) yesterday, he wasn't married or living with anyone. He died in hospital just want to know how long do they normal release a body there, One of the member family flew out today to see what going on and bring him home.
> here its after 24hrs, and bury with in 3 days.
> 
> thanks xxxx
> 
> im not surre hun when my cosuin died she was burried i think a week after but thats all i know. sorry about ur loss:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thanks linds,
> well there bring him home on wednesday evening, and were going to bury him Thurs morning. Heard sometimes it can take a couple of weeks to release the body out in the hospitals in England.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all well!

Wooo Hooooo Sam so excited for a 11dpo! Hope Em is doing good!

Linds hope you get a better nights sleep tonight!

Missy Mojo hope your chat with DH goes well!

Snow Drop so very sorry to hear about our Uncle!:hugs:

Berniep hope your doing well!

Afm I'm just doing. I am getting very excited for my scan on Monday but at the same time very nervous:dohh:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all? 
Snowdrops, so sorry about your uncle x
Sam, 11dpo whoo hoo, which temp did you use? good luck x
Missymojo, good luck with chat, maybe you could suggest around ov time the spermies are all yours but before and after he can do what he wants, he'd still get about 2/3's of the month to do as he pleases x
Lindsey, hope you sleep better 2nite x
Doodar, did your headache go? have a nice night 2nite x

Hope everyone else is ok, not a lot going on here i'm going to try and have a laptop free night but i may end up popping back on later if i get bored lol, have a good evening everyone x


----------



## Berniep

I can't believe i missed you Csunshine! hope the scan goes well on Monday x


----------



## MissyMojo

Omfg -I'M Sooo stuffed!!!

cooked a banquet / feast for tea - Ooodles of mash, roast chicken, roast potatoes (in garlic, honey and herbs) roast parsnip (again garlic honey and herbs) turnip, swede, carrots, brocolli, fresh bread, gravy and OMG .,.... SOOO FULL!

so my 4 boys and me are stuff


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> Omfg -

what?


----------



## MissyMojo

i hit enter before i finshed posting lol .... i finished now ^^^^^ take a look!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i need help ladies lol did an opk this afternoon 3pm ish and was a bfp but just done another as was told its better to do it int he evenung and its gone feint again


----------



## moggymay

wow Im full just reading that!


----------



## moggymay

lindseyanne said:


> i need help ladies lol did an opk this afternoon 3pm ish and was a bfp but just done another as was told its better to do it int he evenung and its gone feint again

:sex: :sex: like :bunny: get those :spermy: in there for the eggy and :dust: to you both


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:haha: does it not mean that ive missed the chance? we bd yesterday but forgot to do an opk the day b4 was a neg and today one was a pos and now a neg


moggymay said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i need help ladies lol did an opk this afternoon 3pm ish and was a bfp but just done another as was told its better to do it int he evenung and its gone feint again
> 
> :sex: :sex: like :bunny: get those :spermy: in there for the eggy and :dust: to you bothClick to expand...


----------



## MissyMojo

the best time to opk is between 12-4 as thats when ur pee is less likly to be over concentrated or diluted :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> the best time to opk is between 12-4 as thats when ur pee is less likly to be over concentrated or diluted :(

we got it at 3 so thats ok yeh?


----------



## MissyMojo

Yeah hun, its also best to do it at the same time every, 

when i opk it i opk @ 1, My lunch break at work....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Yeah hun, its also best to do it at the same time every,
> 
> when i opk it i opk @ 1, My lunch break at work....

ok thank you will do same time tomoz then


----------



## moggymay

yup - it identifies the LH surge which indicates you will ovulate soon so go :sex: and then tomorrow :sex: and just in case Monday :sex: then on Tuesday pretend you are being John Wayne if anyone asks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> yup - it identifies the LH surge which indicates you will ovulate soon so go :sex: and then tomorrow :sex: and just in case Monday :sex: then on Tuesday pretend you are being John Wayne if anyone asks!

lmao ok thank you ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got anpther question lol would you ladies pick up a book like this ?


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah


----------



## hedgewitch

place your bets ladies will i make it to a 12 day LP????


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers crossed 4 u xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i have my fingers crossed 4 u xxxxxxx

thanks hun, cramping now though a lot more and the dreaded back ache is here too!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww huni


----------



## hedgewitch

well just over an hour to go, will we make it............................???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope all are well


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well just over an hour to go, will we make it............................???

anddddd?!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Sam, how are you? did you make it? hope so x
Hope everyone else is ok x

I'm going to have a lazy day, i need to go put my tea in to slow cook in a bit and i'm going to make homemade soup for 2moro but thats all i've got planned for today, hope you all have a good day x


----------



## MissyMojo

Good morning ladies, 

well afternoon but you know /...... im not cooking today!! they can live of leftovers! hahhaha

Sam - i got ur text - but my signal is soo terrible it came thru at lie 3 am and it wouldnt let me reply!!!


----------



## moggymay

Sam your chart looks like a princesses crown!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam your chart looks like a princesses crown!

lol guess thats one way to put it hehe, how are you hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

how are we all today ladies? well i trust,
ok so made it to 12 day LP and temp dropped this morning below the coverline so the witch is as we speak sorting her flying monkeys out with the babysitter and will be arriving soon, B*tch!! got cramps but weird ones and i feel so sicky so guess i need to get my stock in of big comfy pads and hot water bottles lol, but at least i made it past 7 day LP lol, xx


----------



## MissyMojo

sorry temps dropped sweety but whooo for 12dpo - that is really fantastic :)

i feel sooo sickly today :( too much good food perhaps?


----------



## moggymay

okay thanks, feeling sick at the moment but thats cos ate too much lunch I think...got my scan on thursday so looking forward to it but still worried B fell out somewhere along the line...just want to see him/her and know all is ok so can tell lil mogster

Hows the star patient doing today? Lots of artwork on her cast I hope?

:wohoo: for 12 day LP - maybe clomid has sorted your cycles and you are ready for a renewed attack on the witch for the valentines cycle?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lalalalaal boredddddddddddddd


----------



## MissyMojo

i keep napping, im soo tired


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i keep napping, im soo tired

i feel like doing so today so bored and tired tis unbelivable


----------



## MissyMojo

but lazy sundays do rock :) just had ice cream frm ice cream van:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> but lazy sundays do rock :) just had ice cream frm ice cream van:)

i hate sundays no dif for me to any other day atm imstuck with nothing to do need sumin exiting t happen soon b4 i go doolally tap


----------



## MissyMojo

awww hunnii xxxxxx

i really should b doin dishes!!!!!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Sam yay for 12dpo but boo for temp dip, don't give up yet though you never know x
Lindsey, sorry you've had a boring day, i hate days like that, hopefully you'll soon be planning your move x
Missymojo, how are you? i can't believe your ice cream van comes in winter lol x
Moggy, hope your scan goes well on Thurs x
Hope everyone else is ok x

I'm bored too, i'm sat watching dancing on ice and then i'm going to have a bath, its my first weigh in 2moro, i better have lost some or i'll cry, i'm a bit worried cause the witch is due on Wed and i always feel bloated before she's due so it might affect my loss, but i'll see 2moro, have a good evening ladies x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey 

im good today, our ice cream van comes every day about 5ish :) its only the last few weeks with the snow that he hasnt been around:)


----------



## MissyMojo

hope you've managed to lose some weight


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies, i made it to 13DPO!!!amazing!!WHOOHOO!!!! lol sounds daft to some but to me thats a real real improvement on my cycles since i had LM. and now the longest LP i've had in 6months hehe! i have terrible back ache and the dreaded hip pain has now begun, the witch is torturing me and making me wait till tomorrow but for the first time in a long time i don't care!! i wish you all a good night,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? i am so tired slept right thru to half 10 tho lol. i am so confused with my temping etc looks like i havent ovulated yet even tho the opks were positive:wacko:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam 13dpo yay, stay away witch x
Well i couldn't sleep last night i was still awake at 5am, so my plans to get up, take the kids to school and then go to weight watchers were ruined i couldn't drag myself out of bed till 11, luckily Allan took the boys to school lol. So i've missed weight watchers but as i've been doing it online and weighed myself last week at my dad's house i'm going to jump in the shower in a bit and then call at his before work to see what the verdict is, i'm dreading it and have been putting it off since getting up lol x
Have a good day everyone, i won't be home from work till about half 8 but i'll pop back on after tea x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we doing today? keeping well and strong i trust!!
well for me i am confused, please see my chart link in siggy!! my temp now gone up again?? i very rarely get past 7dpo so this is madness lol


----------



## moggymay

princess crown!


----------



## hedgewitch

lol yeah it sure is something hun, hehe


----------



## hedgewitch

CD1!!! witch arrived


----------



## moggymay

doh :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> CD1!!! witch arrived


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Sam - but wow - OMG 13dpo - acheivemnt or what!!fingers crossed this is really your cycles getting bk to normal

:hugs: to my girls xxxx 

really tired :( just had my tea gonna try to get another :sex: in xxxxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam :hugs: sorry she got you, but thats great about the 13dpo hopefully this will be your cycle, good luck x
Hope your all ok x
Just popped in to say i lost ........10lb's whoo hoo, i really can't believe and when the witch is due too, i'll probably have to work hard this week though just to shift a pound or 2 next week lol x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

whoooo bernie!!! get you!


----------



## Berniep

Thank you Doodar, i hate dieting in this weather too but i'm planning on making loads of homemade veg soup to help me thru lol, i'm just sat eating a jumbo caramel snack a jack, not quiet as nice as say a sticky toffee pudding lol but it'll do x


----------



## Berniep

Thank you missy mojo you posted while i was typing x


----------



## MissyMojo

omg bernie i love sticky toffee pudding!!!!!!!!!!!!

im tryn to cut down how much i eat to lose weight but its not happening looks like im gonna have to dig out my swim suit!


----------



## Berniep

Yeah i'm going to go swimming again once its a bit warmer, i hate getting changed afterwards when its freezing x


----------



## MissyMojo

Me too, but i reely want to lose this extra weight, so think beeing a bit chilly will be a dwn side but losing this extra 2 n half stone ive seem to of gained :)


----------



## snowdrops

morning girls, 
another here is in the mood for dieting but not in this weather lol...
Must recharge the WII fit, asap but just been one of those weeks this week been running around trying to get my daughter Emily birthday party(4) organise,
went to a cake shop near by, but there photo machine to put pics on is broken, she got her heart set on Hannah Montana pic arrrrh...

so went to another they didnt have pics so had to go to a shop and buy a mag for a pic. The joys of kids and the things we do for them :blush:
Need to clean the house today, as im heading to Mayo other side of the country (the West) to meet up with the funeral on weds, then fueral on thurs, wont be back late thurs. so leaves me just friday to sort out things for sat.. Roll on next week ...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls i got my coverline:happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> morning girls i got my coverline:happydance:

oooh goodie :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: snowdrops :)

Lindsey: whooo for coverline :happydance:

Im bored S**tless @ work right now!!!! only managed to get onto internet on pc suite pc and mobile internet in and around darlo has gone down :( not impressed!!!


managed to get another :sex: in last nite,hoping that regular (daily) sex is enough to keep my mans hand out his pants!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cant flippin stop sneezing today feel so urgh. and on top of that my fur baby is poorly he wont stop sneezing and his eye wnt stop watering:(


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't been on this thread in ages... just trying to catch up on the last few days.. no way to catch up from the last time I read! LOL I guess I'm still a part of all of this since I used the ritual again this cycle.

How is everyone?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> I'm extremely fed up today!!! I need to rant.
> Ok basically when hubby had his vasectomy reversal the surgeon is mean't to (or so we thought) check the fluid to see if any sperm are present and this determines which type of op he should have. For those of you who don't know hubby had a vasectomy reversal last year and we have since had the semen analysis and it came back as zero. The surgeon has cocked up and is trying to put the blame on the original vasectomy saying hubby had a blockage. Now the whole point in checking the fluid during the op is to find if there is a blockage then the op can be done a different way to avoid the blockage. I hope I am making sense, if not then just humor me coz I need to rant. I have repeatedly asked the surgeon if he had checked the fluid and he keeps avoiding the question so I am guessing that he didn't check it. So basically hubby has had an op which was a complete waste of time and money. Not only did we have to pay for the op but hubby suffered internal bleeding and swelling which resulted in him being off work for 4 weeks and because he is self employed we had no wage coming in. The surgeon is taking no responsibilty for the fact that the op was a complete waste of time and I just feel like I am banging my head against a brick wall. The only way for us to have a baby now is ivf with surgical sperm extraction which going to cost well over 5 grand for one go and at the moment we are currently saving for it but I just feel like we are going nowhere and its gonna take forever. Hubby is due to do his second SA on thursday just to double check the op hasn't worked but I know deep down it hasn't and I just know when the results come through again its gonna be tears just like last time. Guess I am just feeling aprehensive about it. I just feel like we have been totally ripped off and the surgeon is laughing at us, he told us at the op stage that everything went really well and he was really pleased with how things went.Sorry for the rant girls just needed to get it off my chest. I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs.x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Doodar is there anyway to put it in writing to the surgeon and ask for a written reposne? Surely if you ask in black and white if the check was made it would be in the op notes held by the hospital? In a written resposne he should be able to say categorically either way?

Dont know what else to say except do you fancy some butterscotch angel delight? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww doodar hunni. What a carry on. I know it wont help the issues at hand but have you asked for an investigation? About the surgeon? If he's supposed to of checked, and it seems like he may not of then its needs looking into. 

I'm on my way home from work atm. 
Going to have some tea then ponder the bank accounts and see what I can sort out money wise to ease some bills perhaps cut a few non essentials. Xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you? 
Doodar :hugs:, i agree with the others he needs to explain himself otherwise you should take it further x
Hope your all ok today, i'm shattered i think i'll have a early night i'm just so tired today, but i have walked for a hour and a half today so i'm not suprised i'm tired, have a good evening evening everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar - I agree... there should be some way to make him accountable for what he did or didn't do! I'd push this as far as possible!


----------



## MissyMojo

Im home,:happydance:
had my tea :) = check
sorted out the "money plan" = check :) which i think will work + reeli need it too .... 
have dealt with my role as mod on a dif site, 
given the dog hugs, 
and now im having me de-caff diet coke:) have taken my folic acid and well.... now im catching up with BnB


----------



## moggymay

Angel delight all gone and feeling bit bloated!


----------



## MissyMojo

i always feel bloated after angel Delight lol


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> I'm extremely fed up today!!! I need to rant.
> Ok basically when hubby had his vasectomy reversal the surgeon is mean't to (or so we thought) check the fluid to see if any sperm are present and this determines which type of op he should have. For those of you who don't know hubby had a vasectomy reversal last year and we have since had the semen analysis and it came back as zero. The surgeon has cocked up and is trying to put the blame on the original vasectomy saying hubby had a blockage. Now the whole point in checking the fluid during the op is to find if there is a blockage then the op can be done a different way to avoid the blockage. I hope I am making sense, if not then just humor me coz I need to rant. I have repeatedly asked the surgeon if he had checked the fluid and he keeps avoiding the question so I am guessing that he didn't check it. So basically hubby has had an op which was a complete waste of time and money. Not only did we have to pay for the op but hubby suffered internal bleeding and swelling which resulted in him being off work for 4 weeks and because he is self employed we had no wage coming in. The surgeon is taking no responsibilty for the fact that the op was a complete waste of time and I just feel like I am banging my head against a brick wall. The only way for us to have a baby now is ivf with surgical sperm extraction which going to cost well over 5 grand for one go and at the moment we are currently saving for it but I just feel like we are going nowhere and its gonna take forever. Hubby is due to do his second SA on thursday just to double check the op hasn't worked but I know deep down it hasn't and I just know when the results come through again its gonna be tears just like last time. Guess I am just feeling aprehensive about it. I just feel like we have been totally ripped off and the surgeon is laughing at us, he told us at the op stage that everything went really well and he was really pleased with how things went.Sorry for the rant girls just needed to get it off my chest. I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs.x


you have a case, must ask my brother in law he know what to do and were to go, can you in the mean time get freedom of his notes (well your DH will have to get them) its his rights.
give me till next week as i'll wont be around for a couple off days and i'll be busy, and i'll get back to you to see what we can do the feckers....


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## snowdrops

:dohh: :dohh: i ate to much chocolate now im suffering got the sneezing


:happydance::happydance: just laughing at the OH his team is losing ha ha


----------



## moggymay

Doodar - you are not being irrational or over the top, if the cocked up - sorry for choice of phrase - they have to fess up to it and face the consequences especially as it is gonna cost you guys more spondoolies to sort out the mess! Maybe they could pay in treatment eg the sprem retrieval thingy and a cycle of IVF! Why should they stuff up and get away with it - Im right with you on this one.

Even saved you a lil bit of Angel Delight!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

all out of the real hard stuff but got some kronenburg in the fridge if you fancy a cold one or alternatively have some mini toblerones left over from christmas....


----------



## MissyMojo

Doodar ur not ott or without cause for this, and i agree with what Moggy said, they shoudl pay for some ivf sperm retreival etc as this was their screw up


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

sat down tonight and really investigated bills and incomings,
with incoming at 2277 and outgoing at 1335, 
we should have 900+ to spend / save 

so where does it all go?????

i seriously need to get this under control!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> This is prob gonna mean nothing to you but basically what the surgeon should have done is open up the cut ends of the tubes which carry the sperm and check the fluid under a microscope then if it contained sperm it mean't there was no blockage and the tubes could just be connected as normal but if no sperm present then it indicates a blockage in the epididymis which are the small coiled tubes in the testes and this can be bypassed by connecting the vas tubes to the epididymis directly. When the surgeon told us the op had failed he said it was due to a blockage in the epididymis, now either this means he knew there was a blockage at the time of the op and chose to ignore it (meaning he has opened hubby up and performed an op that was complete waste of timr) or he is taking a wild guess in which case that means the fluid was never tested. How does he know that it is this blockage when he hasn't even asked hubby back for a follow up appointment and hubby has had no tests to check that it is actually a blockage. I hope this makes sense to you all. I have left a message with his secretary asking for a copy of the clinical notes and a copy of the consent form. I want some form of compensation not only for putting hubby through an op that was a complete waste of time but for the false hope he gave us after the op was completed. Am I being totally irrational and ott? please tell me if I am. Sorry to rant again girls.x

my god hunny this is terrible but let me tell you this, you have a case, that is medical negligence, either way he failed to do his job and you need to seek legal advise on this, so so sorry hun,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

All the food talk it killing me! I want to eat it all... except the Toblerone... eww. I don't know what Kronenburg is... or Angel Delight really.... but Angel Delight sound delicious!

Doodar - I'd be just as if not more pissed. I would do whatever it took to make them pay for the error! :(


----------



## moggymay

Kronenburg = beer/lager
Angel Delight is like a mousse you make mixing milk and powder together - mmmmmmmm!
Whens the test? :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, i hope you are all doing ok today, i have a special offer on today......
for the mere price of agony you too can have backache and hip/pelvic pain but for today only order your pains and you get free, yes FREE ovary pain and cramps, you too can feel like you have been kicked in the stomach by a horse!!! payment is required with your application but dispatch is immediate!! be the proud owner of pain and cramps today!!! an offer not to be missed! we promise you won't be disappointed with your purchase, guaranteed to be the most effective pain on the market, BUY NOW!!


----------



## Megg33k

Kronenburg = beer/lager... Uhm, I'll pass! Thanks!
Angel Delight is like a mousse you make mixing milk and powder together... Sound delightful!
Whens the test?... Apparently not today! I went to bed 5.5 hours ago and got up to pee 3 times since then. I won't test without FMU... and apparently I won't be having any of that today! Also, tempted at the way wrong time and after only 5 hours of mediocre sleep and got 99.17... So, I won't be putting a temp on my chart today either! LOL


----------



## moggymay

as AF is late you could just put us out of our misery, any pee held for few hours should work if you dont go overboard with the fluids in the meantime.....? purlease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

She was late last time I tested too! LOL I'll try and get in a long nap this afternoon to make some quasi-FMU... if so, I'll test then! Okay? :)


----------



## moggymay

Deal!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! :hugs: That'll give me time to grab some cheap tests at lunch too! That way I won't be wasting an FRER! If you want, I can even include a pic of my probable BFN! That would be super fun, yeah?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just woke up, so frickin tired would of stayed asleep but have lunch cover at a nursery from 12 even worse iis it will make me more tired as i have to put the kiddys down for naps:sleep:


----------



## moggymay

Meg - if you test Im gonna be upset if it is a :bfn: you were my inspiration to try soy so would be perfect to hear you got your :bfp: again. Was willing Scorps to get hers and she did, so willing a few others this time, you are amongst them and the nearest to testing, one is mid cycle and another just starting over. Whatever the result we can have angel delight! Do you fancy strawberry, chocolate or butterscotch?


----------



## moggymay

loving your chart linds, its like a dinosaur shape, very funky! :dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry i'm late this morning/afternoon ladies, had a very bad time after i took the clomid this morning, my body decided it would play a game with me called "try to stop yourself from vomiting this clomid up"!!! my body just did not want that clomid today and i was heaving for Britain so i lay down and thankfully it stopped after about 20mins and i fell asleep but only woke up again at 12pm. Terrible!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> loving your chart linds, its like a dinosaur shape, very funky! :dust:

lol it does a little yeh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> sorry i'm late this morning/afternoon ladies, had a very bad time after i took the clomid this morning, my body decided it would play a game with me called "try to stop yourself from vomiting this clomid up"!!! my body just did not want that clomid today and i was heaving for Britain so i lay down and thankfully it stopped after about 20mins and i fell asleep but only woke up again at 12pm. Terrible!!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - I hope I don't disappoint you! I honestly feel like I will though! :( Hopefully willing me to get it will be enough! I'm pretty happy you tried the soy... if nothing else, something good came out of it all with ickle mogster! :)


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, sorry your having pains and trouble taking the clomid, how's Em? x
Doodar, you are not been irrational at all i would be the same, the doctor needs stopping before he does this to anyone else and you and your hubby need compo, good luck x
Lindsey, how was work? are you still tired? x
Missymojo, Snowdrops, moggy and Megg how are you all today? did you test Megg? hope everyone else is ok x

AFM i'm on CD28 and have no AF symptoms what so ever! I do have however some other symptoms and they are dizziness, feeling faint, tired all the time and last night when i was trying to sleep i felt really sick, now i am trying not to get excited about these symptoms because i think there's a chance my recent diet/big 1st week weight loss may be causing them but i'll be honest i am secretly hoping. Witch should be due 2moro so if she's not here by the weekend i might test, wish me luck ladies x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam, sorry your having pains and trouble taking the clomid, how's Em? x
> Doodar, you are not been irrational at all i would be the same, the doctor needs stopping before he does this to anyone else and you and your hubby need compo, good luck x
> Lindsey, how was work? are you still tired? x
> Missymojo, Snowdrops, moggy and Megg how are you all today? did you test Megg? hope everyone else is ok x
> 
> AFM i'm on CD28 and have no AF symptoms what so ever! I do have however some other symptoms and they are dizziness, feeling faint, tired all the time and last night when i was trying to sleep i felt really sick, now i am trying not to get excited about these symptoms because i think there's a chance my recent diet/big 1st week weight loss may be causing them but i'll be honest i am secretly hoping. Witch should be due 2moro so if she's not here by the weekend i might test, wish me luck ladies x

yep very tired lol im loving your no af but the symptoms :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moggymay

wishing you luck Berniep - sounds promising and if nothing else you will still have lost the weight which is all good right?

Back on the angel delight again tonight - its skimmed milk and sugar free so no that bad - honest!

Scan tomorrow and am a little bit scared and a bit excited, not sure which is winning at the moment, just with hubby was here cos really missing him although Mogster has been fab and very cuddly so could be worse.

Looking forward to tomorrow coming and then will at least know if hubby is gonna make it back then can start to get excited/worried for the afternoon and the scan.......:shrug:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam so sorry the clomid is playing up with you! Hope it gets better and this is the last month you'll be needing it! Hope Em is doing better!

Lindsey get some quality sleep dear! You no good to anybody when your tired!

Moggy fxd that DH makes it home for your scan!

Berniep hope the symptoms are good as they are sounding! :thumbup:

AFM moved my journal over to the preggo side so that's where it is if you every want to visit it. I was home ill yesterday from work cause couldn't really go more than 5 minutes without gagging :dohh: Today is better but still very gaggy.

Hope all that I've missed are doing well it was not intentional I just have a very limited time to read back here at work. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Ladies, 

just a quick :hugs: and :dust: from me,

not long in from work n had tea - pancakes, eggy and thick - i love gooy eggy type stuff near ov time :) gna head off n spend time with hubby ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> wishing you luck Berniep - sounds promising and if nothing else you will still have lost the weight which is all good right?
> 
> Back on the angel delight again tonight - its skimmed milk and sugar free so no that bad - honest!
> 
> Scan tomorrow and am a little bit scared and a bit excited, not sure which is winning at the moment, just with hubby was here cos really missing him although Mogster has been fab and very cuddly so could be worse.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow coming and then will at least know if hubby is gonna make it back then can start to get excited/worried for the afternoon and the scan.......:shrug:

best of luck for your scan tomoz im sure it will all be ok and you will be back on telling us all about it:thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
popped on quickly before bed, Moggy hope you hubby gets back in time for your scan 2moro, and i hope you have a lovely scan x
Doodar, anymore ranting you want to do you know where we are, sorry you had a bad day at work x
Well i better go to bed i'm done in, will be back 2moro x


----------



## Megg33k

I caught up a bit... but not totally! Can't wait for news from your scan, Moggy. Most came on to post that I never got my nap or my test. Hopefully in the morning! Feel awful tonight... all sorts of nausea! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

i just told a white lie to get the day off work cos i feel soo totally like cack, 

i shouldnt of but . . . . . . .


----------



## moggymay

back to bed with a cuppa?


----------



## MissyMojo

i think sofa with pup and cuppa . . . . 

said the hubby wont b able to make it home for gas inspeaction

which is happening btween 12 - 5, so im gona have to sit in, cos if we miss it we go to bk of list which is 2months long!

hubby should make it bk, but probs not til after 1 anyway


----------



## Army_Angel

Hey everyone, mind I join this group?


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi Army Angel . im jo, :)


----------



## Army_Angel

Hey, how are ya? I'm so bored and cant sleep :(


----------



## MissyMojo

im up and was ready for work, but have gas inspection this afternoon and hubby might not b bk in time


----------



## Army_Angel

sounds exciting! what time is it there?


----------



## MissyMojo

9:35am :)


----------



## Army_Angel

its only 235 here... should be sleeping but insomnia has gotten so bad lately


----------



## MissyMojo

aw that suck xx hope u get some sleep soon


----------



## Army_Angel

thanks, but to late for sleep now... have to take hubby to work so I can keep the car and run my errands... should sleep good tonight tho lol


----------



## Megg33k

So, Moggy... I'm going to need your scan pics to brighten the room today... All I have is this shiny :bfn:! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how ar e we all? ff changed my ov day to the 18th so im not on 3dpo instead of 5:wacko: megg sorry about ur bfn hun:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Eh, I'll live, I suppose! :( Sorry to see it changed its mind!


----------



## moggymay

will do my best Meg, sorry for pushing you to test now. Hubby just got back so hes showering etc to wake up a bit, Mogster is currently helping him put the shaving foam on and loud giggles are coming from the bathroom....! We will have some lunch then off to hospital for scan,bit scared cos last scan i had confirmed baby 2 was gone :cry: this is baby 3 and it is his/her big moment, desperately want to give my Dad the same birthday pressie we did in 2007 when he saw baby 1 aka Mogsters scan pix. Gonna check out your dinosaur in a minute Linds!


----------



## Megg33k

Edit: NM! Okay... all straightened out! I'm sure the scan will be fine, honey! :hugs:

It's ok that you pushed me to test... I was torn between "maybe it's for real" and "no way in hell." Sadly, I'm still torn between them! :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooo tired hubby snorin lkeeps me awake at night lately didnt get to sleep til 5 am pft


----------



## moggymay

Pic


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Pic

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Pic

so pleased for you sweetie, looks beautiful!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry to hear about your test Megg, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gifxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?
Welcome Armyangel, hope you manage to get some sleep 2nite :sleep: x
Megg sorry you got a bfn :hugs: x
Moggy, yay for the scan, what a lovely pic :happydance: x
Sam, how are you today? and how is Em? x
Missymojo, i don't blame you for telling a little white lie i would have too we all need a unexpected day off every now and then x
Lindsey sorry your not getting much :sleep:, i know the feeling since starting my diet my body refuses to :sleep:, but i'm not giving up i've got to :sleep: sometime x
How is everyone else today? hope your all having a better day than me x

Guess who came to visit me at work today, you've probably all guessed it was my enemy the :witch: and she is making sure i know she's here, she arrived about lunchtime and the flow is already heavy (tmi sorry) and the pain is so bad, i've taken some painkillers and the tablets the doc gave me to ease the flow and pain but i don't feel any better yet. I still feel really sick, dizzy and faint so i'm starting to think it must be something to do with my diet and the sudden dramatic drop in my sugar intake, i've booked a appt with doc for Monday to discuss it cause hubby has put diabetes in my mind now. Well i'm going to go warm my beany in the microwave and have a lay down on the sofa, will try to pop back on later 2nite, bye for now x


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Pic

:happydance: :thumbup: :flower: :cloud9:

In other words, I'm very excited!


----------



## moggymay

thanks guys, im excited now too, relieved just to see bubs bouncing around :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Mog what a lovely scan pic! 

Megg so sorry about the bfn:hugs:

Berniep so sorry that cow bag had to show! Hope things get better! I would defo look into the diet thing though.

Lindsey hope you get some sleep!

Army Angel welcome!

Sam hope your well! I miss seeing you! Hope you and your family are doing well! How is your heart? Hope Em is recouperating nicely!

AFM just doing the day to day thing. Been pretty ill the last few days but I welcome it! Is it Friday yet/?????ARGH hope it comes quickly!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies or afternoon what evr one it is:haha: just got uop managed to get to sleep by 2 last night by holding a pillow tightly over my head and sleeping at the bottom of the bed away from bens head:haha:


----------



## snowdrops

WAVES HELLO!!!!


Not long back from the country, (ballycroy, mayo) forgooten what the back end of the world looks like ha ha,, gawd its so bleak & nothing there expect the church pub which is attch to the small shop which has the post officee in it other then that there nothing nothing there at all, but yet it was fab to be back, for my Uncle's funreal which he had a good send of. Got to see ALL the ants and uncle, cousins got were to make sure we try to keep in contact more often.


HAvent had time to read back so hoping there is all good news here and your all keeping well :hug:

Going to head off to the shops sortly to get all the nice and naughty goodies for Emliy birthday party tomrrow, will be back later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so bored today that im making a cake we have hadin the cupboard for mths lol


----------



## Megg33k

Mmmmm... cake! I want cake! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Mmmmm... cake! I want cake! LOL

lol you wontlnt want this one it looked like a choco monster had puked on it


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: That's an interesting description of a cake, honey!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: That's an interesting description of a cake, honey!

lol :shrug: im not the best cook in thw world even detroyed a cake that i just had to mix together andput in the oven:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm sure it'll still be delicious! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

hello ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## Megg33k

Annoyed but living and breathing! You?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey hun, having a terrible day emotionally, i listened to a song today, never heard it before but this song just brought everything crashing down, it hit me so hard today what happened with LM. stupid it sounds i know but its like it finally hit me. what i lost, and my head is all of a pickle now
still no AF or bfp?


----------



## Megg33k

None of the above, Sam... none of the above! I tested after a good 8+ hour hold (sleeping) with little to drink prior to bed! My next step is to try something other than FRER. Keep reading nasty things about them lately. Maybe they've gone to shit? I dunno!

:hugs: to you! What song?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> None of the above, Sam... none of the above! I tested after a good 8+ hour hold (sleeping) with little to drink prior to bed! My next step is to try something other than FRER. Keep reading nasty things about them lately. Maybe they've gone to shit? I dunno!
> 
> :hugs: to you! What song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxxhALen93E&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Megg33k

Very pretty song! I can see how it might have that effect though! :hugs:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
The witch is doing my head in already, i can't wait till she leaves. I've been looking at hols today, we would really like to go to disney but i don't know if could spend so much money on one holiday without regreting it, but then it would be one hell of a holiday, now if i could just win the lottery 2moro i'd have no problem spending it lol. x


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd that you win the lotto, Berniep! lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> The witch is doing my head in already, i can't wait till she leaves. I've been looking at hols today, we would really like to go to disney but i don't know if could spend so much money on one holiday without regreting it, but then it would be one hell of a holiday, now if i could just win the lottery 2moro i'd have no problem spending it lol. x

Was looking into this for you and tbh the best for you would be to rent a condo for the time your here and not stay on site. Try homeaway.com they have houses in Orlando that rent by the week it's cheaper and you can buy and fix your own food and not have to go to eat.

Sam so sorry your feeling down today! :hugs:

Hope everybody else is doing well! 

afm just getting ready for a big storm of ice and snow. Hope it misses us but probably not.


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?....hope your all doing great.....just wanted to pop in a say hi....hope you all have a wonderful weekend....do you any of you have anything planned so far?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies had a temp dip again this morn right below coverline:wacko: guessing af is on way


----------



## Megg33k

Chin up, lindsey! She can't be on the way at 5dpo! That's more likely an implantation dip! LOL No one has a 4 day LP! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Chin up, lindsey! She can't be on the way at 5dpo! That's more likely an implantation dip! LOL No one has a 4 day LP! :hugs:

 thank you just ive never tempt b4 so dont know what the hello kitty im doing:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, upon 2nd glance at your FF, I realized there were no other temps on previous months! Now it all makes sense! I was thinking before... "Wow! Most pessimistic charter ever!" But, not I get it! :hugs: No worries. If it does that at say... 11-14dpo... then we'll talk about AF maybe being on the way... although, that doesn't mean much either sometimes! :hugs:

Doodar - More ambitious than me, honey! How the hell does one make a homemade marshmellow? :rofl:

AFM, no real temp again today. Woke at 6am! Grrr! It's still "high"... but it's also 6 freaking AM! I imagine it's following a proper pattern, but not the proper numbers maybe. I don't know! I'm just waiting another week, trying a different brand of tests, and seeing what happens from there basically! Like I said in my journal, nothing that happens in the first 8 weeks of pregnancy can be medically prevented. It will succeed if it's going to and it will fail if it's going to... no matter how many doctors poke or prod at me. I don't have any nasty habits that need broken in case of pregnancy... no drinking, smoking, drugs, etc. So, nothing will change if I am or I'm not. :shrug: I'm just going to relax and see what happens!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## Megg33k

Awake too early... How are you?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Well apparently with sugar, liquid glucose,water,egg whites,vanilla extract and icing sugar all mixed together and left to set. That easy hmmmmm!! we shall see. Nice and sticky though yum yum!!! and melted chocolate ooooh I can't wait. hee hee!!!
> 
> Megg I love your way of thinking, your spot on with everything. What will be will be. PMA and relaxation hun take it in your stride lol oooh listen me, maybe I should listen to myself lol.

my sis made marshmellows for xmas were lush and honeycomb candy mmmm i cant dcook to save my life so would never even risk it lol


----------



## Megg33k

I think we should all listen to you, Doodar... EVEN YOU! :hugs: Yeah, there's really no reason to stress just because I'm a naturally impatient person. It's not really such an emergency. There are people who don't find out until they're 3-4 months gone... and they often still drink, smoke, and don't take prenatals! I'm several steps ahead of them already... so "Que sera, sera!"


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

Time in the kitchen takes time away from the bedroom though! How could you expect us to do such a thing? LOL


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

That sounds dangerous considering both our proclivities to burning ourselves in the kitchen! EEP!


----------



## ThatGirl

hope your all ok


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar, how did the marshmellows go? hope your having a good day x
Hope everyone else is having a good day and you all have a good weekend, Csunshine thank you i'll go look at that website now x

Not a lot going on with me, been to work and now i'm home and chilling in front of the tv, will try to pop back later x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi Ladies 

im sorry im a bit awol right now working soo god damned much and doing swimming for an hour as many nights a week as i can, i really want to get healthy and get my bfp and it stick, feeling rubbish!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies feeling v pants todat majorly sore dry throat bluh and wisdom tooth is playing up


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.. hope you start feeling better ASAP! I see your temp went back up today! Woohoo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Aww.. hope you start feeling better ASAP! I see your temp went back up today! Woohoo!

thank you think its cos we dont have any windows open and the bedroom door is always shut at night so im all bunged up


----------



## Megg33k

That'll do it, for sure!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar, I love lazy sundays too, i work on a Sat so itss the only day i spend with the kids, i'm thinking of dragging them for a walk today though i need to help my weight loss along x
Lindsey, do you have your heating on when your asleep? that makes me ill i wake up feeling stuffy and have a sore throat, hope you feel better soon x
Missymojo, yay for all the swimming i really need to brave the cold and go swimming too x
Megg how are you today? and how is everyone else? hope your all well x
I'm going to grab something to eat in a bit and then once the kids have finished painting dinosaur money boxes that they got for xmas i'm dragging them out for a walk, it'll do us all good, i'll pop back 2nite x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies. I'm stuck at work again. Oh the joys. I bloody hate it. I'm feeling really low right now. So I think I'm taking some b and b time out. I love you ladies and i'Ll be about on fb and update my journal. Much love and dust to you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Hi ladies. I'm stuck at work again. Oh the joys. I bloody hate it. I'm feeling really low right now. So I think I'm taking some b and b time out. I love you ladies and i'Ll be about on fb and update my journal. Much love and dust to you xxx

:hugs: hope ur ok hun


----------



## Berniep

Missymojo :hugs: x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Hope you're okay, honey!


----------



## MissyMojo

Thanks girls. I think I just need some time off


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heading to bed nght ladies feel absalute poopy xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, how are we all doing? me well ok i'm confused again!! i swear i have ovulated early?? i am now cd8 and i took my last clomid cd 6, took them early on in morning this cycle though, anyway for the last two days i have had crippling ovulation type pain on my left side (yey only got a tube on that side!!) but my temp also dropped today and i took it 3 times to be sure it was that low lol, and i can't get enough of hubby lmao which is good news for him lol. so my question is this, is it possible i could be ovulating early and then also later on in my cycle as i had this last month also but then started POAS with pee wee and got peak on cd 15 and 16 but i have this pain which is just like when i normally ovulate??? i hate clomid!!
other news from Hedge Towers is that we been back to the hospital today with Em to see the doc, her foot should have been set at a 90 degree angle so toes toward ceiling but guess what......they set it at 45 degrees so she has to have it all re broken and done again!! they have took the plaster off this morning forced her foot upward without pain relief and then re plastered and kept her foot pulled upward, needless to say she was in a great deal of pain, idiots at this hospital!! so another hospital stay and op for Em,xx


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls, will chat in a bit bit going to check out all the news.

Missed yers all, 

Had a busy busy time the last few days thank goodness its all come to an end at the mo, the furture doesnt look so good but sure i'll get by when it does happen

so going to make a cuppa :coffee: a read


----------



## Megg33k

It might be possible, Sam! I don't know for sure! As long as you're already trying to catch the eggy, we'll just have to wait and see what FF says! :hugs: Poor, Em though! OMG! That little girl is quite a soldier to take all of this! Big HUGE :hugs: from me to her! Poor little lovey! :(


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko: 

ok cd24/26, the last two days on and off heartburn and sore sensitive boobs. on knicker watch alert again now... but it might just fade out into nothing.

Sam cant believe what happened goodness me really i would certainly crack up with those docs ffs... they need a good kick in the arse they do! i'll be more that happy to do it for you... 


its got very cold here again fog the last 3 days now, think there is more snow around the corner again some where brrrr!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all how are we all today. still icky here full of cold cant breath thru ma nose lol have nasty cramp smack bang in the middle and boobys are a bit sore round the nips ohhh how i love the 2ww


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all long time no see!! tried to catch up but lots of pages!! lol


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> hey all how are we all today. still icky here full of cold cant breath thru ma nose lol have nasty cramp smack bang in the middle and boobys are a bit sore round the nips ohhh how i love the 2ww

{{HUGS}}} hope you feel better soon xxx

looks like were both in the same friggen 2www boat lol....


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> hello all long time no see!! tried to catch up but lots of pages!! lol


hi misses hows you i see your almost 8 weeks gone, starting to fly in now..


----------



## MissyMojo

sending love and :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> sending love and :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxx

hows you mrs?


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops - I have to give myself a little round of applause here... I read your post about Sam's doc and said "I bet she's in Ireland" and YOU ARE! LOL I've learned to READ accents! Woohoo! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not soo great, having a low couple of days :(


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all tonight?

*Lindsey* hope you feel better soon, sending you hugs hun,xx

*jacqui* by all means come help me kick some ass getting bogged down with trying to get this investigation off the ground also, glad to see you back sweet,xx

*Jo *so sorry you feeling down hun, take care of you hunny and you know where i am,xx

*bernie*, how are ya sweet, long time no hear, hows the family?xx
vicky, how are you doing? how's hubby? sending you hugs,xx

*Megg* no idea what the hell is going on with me at the min lol, think by body going crazy again hehe, hows you doing, see your LP looking good hun, still no resolution?xx

*vickie,* hows hubby and bubs? how are you feeling? hope you're taking it easy,xx

*Patty* hope Emma feels better soon, try rest up hun, sending you love and hugs,xx

*George* hope you and little Mogster are doing ok, hows hubby? and how is the pregnancy? hope you are taking it easy too hun,xx

*Rebecca *glad to see you hun, hows that all day sickness doing? hugs sweet,xx

*everyone else* howdy, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> snowdrops - I have to give myself a little round of applause here... I read your post about Sam's doc and said "I bet she's in Ireland" and YOU ARE! LOL I've learned to READ accents! Woohoo! :hugs:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
Megg you crack me


----------



## hedgewitch




----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im not soo great, having a low couple of days :(

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_8_14.gif


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> snowdrops - I have to give myself a little round of applause here... I read your post about Sam's doc and said "I bet she's in Ireland" and YOU ARE! LOL I've learned to READ accents! Woohoo! :hugs:


:rofl::laugh2:


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> snowdrops - I have to give myself a little round of applause here... I read your post about Sam's doc and said "I bet she's in Ireland" and YOU ARE! LOL I've learned to READ accents! Woohoo! :hugs:

:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all tonight?

*Lindsey* hope you feel better soon, sending you hugs hun,xx

*jacqui* by all means come help me kick some ass getting bogged down with trying to get this investigation off the ground also, glad to see you back sweet,xx

*Jo *so sorry you feeling down hun, take care of you hunny and you know where i am,xx

*bernie*, how are ya sweet, long time no hear, hows the family?xx

*vicky*, how are you doing? how's hubby? sending you hugs,xx

*Megg* no idea what the hell is going on with me at the min lol, think by body going crazy again hehe, hows you doing, see your LP looking good hun, still no resolution?xx

*vickie,* hows hubby and bubs? how are you feeling? hope you're taking it easy,xx

*Patty* hope Emma feels better soon, try rest up hun, sending you love and hugs,xx

*George* hope you and little Mogster are doing ok, hows hubby? and how is the pregnancy? hope you are taking it easy too hun,xx

*Rebecca *glad to see you hun, hows that all day sickness doing? hugs sweet,xx

*everyone else* howdy, hope you are all well,xx



Doodar said:


> Oh yeah bit of favouritism going on here!!! why do I not get a colour!!! huh huh I want a colour too waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh :cry:

sorry hun been corrected lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

DOODAR! Is that better? :hugs:

Sam... Nope, no resolution! I'll have to find and post what someone's doctor told her... give me just a tic! It's interesting!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, read this a bit earlier. The thread was a girl who was having an EPIC LP like I currently am. We were actually on the exact same dpo and all. Her witch finally showed at 26dpo. Anyway... This is what she said!



fluffystar said:


> I did go to the docs this morning and she thinks that either didnt ovulate or was pregnant. Im quite certain I did O from my chart and surely cant have been pregnant with BFN at 24dpo.

Well, I don't know about the end bit.. but her doc seems to think that it could only be pregnancy or anovulation. I know I ovulated! So, maybe I still have a shot!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, read this a bit earlier. The thread was a girl who was having an EPIC LP like I currently am. We were actually on the exact same dpo and all. Her witch finally showed at 26dpo. Anyway... This is what she said!



fluffystar said:


> I did go to the docs this morning and she thinks that either didnt ovulate or was pregnant. Im quite certain I did O from my chart and surely cant have been pregnant with BFN at 24dpo.

Well, I don't know about the end bit.. but her doc seems to think that it could only be pregnancy or anovulation. I know I ovulated! So, maybe I still have a shot!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Megg33k

Not a stupid question, but YES! Three FRER's say NO! However, they're a bit dodgy at the moment.. the ones that aren't defective have still been reported as less sensitive! So, I'm hoping they were wrong! FX'd!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morningladies still feeling urgh and my voice is slowly turning to frog like state lol


----------



## hedgewitch

morning gals, how are we all today? 
*Lindsey* sorry to hear you are not feeling well hun, xx

*Vicky* yeah Em is ok, she has to have it rebroken and operated on later today or tomorrow and then its gonna be a case of healing all over again, poor mite she isnt happy about it at all, hows things going with you?xx

*Megg* i swear you are as complicated as i am lol, why can't our bodies just work they way we want them to? would be so much easier if it was textbook as we are all taught in sex ed-.........sleep with a guy with no protection, you get pregnant!!! HELLLOOOOOOOOO!!!!! i been with matt no protection for 7 years lol and still no bubs only my angels and even they weren't straight forward pg as stated in the sex ed book of laws!! i hope you get answers soon hun,xx

As for me. full of a cold and just had to order a new washing machine!! mine broke over the weekend and its gonna cost me nearly £300 to fix it so just bought a new one, money i havent got but i need to wash clothes lol i'm having withdrawal symptoms hehe!!xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello

im doing good thanks...sicknes has been kind to me today and not been to bad! yay thank goodness for small mercys!

How is every one else?

Megg..those frer tests ar being rather mean atm arnt they!


----------



## Megg33k

lindsey - Hope you feel better soon, sweetie! :hugs: On the bright side, illness post-O can make implantation easier. It gives your immune system something to worry about other than what might be going on in your uterus! So, yay for sick? LOL

Sam - Poor Em! All my love! Yes, it would be easier if they just worked like sex-ed suggested. But, what else is knew? LOL Ugh @ having to buy a new washer! :hugs:

Aurora - Yay for small mercies! Yes, FRER are being quite mean atm!


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon girls, 
Sam thinking of Em and her op, just say to the docs when if they come around after the op to her bed make sure your there so see hows she is after the op, and say to them have yiz fixed her foot good and proper this time. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

I saw a girl from her gettin a pink test line but also a 3rd line! she wasnt preg it was just a duff test! how gutting its that!!!!

I had an early scan. ANd we saw a healthy we lego baby with a healthy wee lego heart. was wonderfull! My next scan is the 10th Feb! But I have a blood stealing apointment on the 1st feb AND a gyne appoint on the 1st as well! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0004-2.jpg
and for fun...this is what it would look like in colour lol
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/womb.png


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I saw a girl from her gettin a pink test line but also a 3rd line! she wasnt preg it was just a duff test! how gutting its that!!!!
> 
> I had an early scan. ANd we saw a healthy we lego baby with a healthy wee lego heart. was wonderfull! My next scan is the 10th Feb! But I have a blood stealing apointment on the 1st feb AND a gyne appoint on the 1st as well! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0004-2.jpg
> and for fun...this is what it would look like in colour lol
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/womb.png

omg thats aamaizng:cloud9:


----------



## snowdrops

love this time of the year, can see the stretch in the evening now, 
it was light till 5.30pm lovely pinkish sunset..

red sky at night, shepherd's delight
red in the morning shepherds warning!

Remeber my mam telling me that, she lived on a farm when she was little, grandad was a farmer


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
I'm fine thanks Sam, hope Em is ok, poor love x
Hope you are all ok, i've got a headache so i'm going to have a early night, will be back 2moro x


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - I have to say that you have just about the cutest scan pic I've ever seen! OMG! It's precious... especially with the pic you have under it for "in color." I think it's because we don't usually get to see such good pics at 8 weeks. It's usually either 6 or 10... something about 8 that is just adorable... in that definite "baby bean" stage! I'm *swooning* at it! :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam hope the cold goes soon! Please tell Em we are all keeping her in our thoughts! I have had two broken feet and four broken arms so I know what she is going through.

Lindsey hope your froggy voice gets on the mend!

To all you other ladies hope your doing well!

afm just doing the day to day thing and hoping for next Monday so I will officially be 12wks then I probably wont breath any easier until I reach 24wks :dohh: just very nervous atm


----------



## Megg33k

Look at your PregBar though, sunshine! You're almost 1/4 done! OMG! That's so exciting! Get a few breaths in at 12 weeks before you hold again for another 12! :hugs: I'm sure everything will be just perfect!


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg33k said:


> Look at your PregBar though, sunshine! You're almost 1/4 done! OMG! That's so exciting! Get a few breaths in at 12 weeks before you hold again for another 12! :hugs: I'm sure everything will be just perfect!

So appreciate it, but you know we all have had our trials and tribulations over the years and last year was a total bitch for me. I lost my precious Dalton at 15w+5d so getting past that and making it to 24wks is the hugest thing atm. Thanks for your words they are very kind and helpful!


----------



## Megg33k

Ah, I didn't realize you were 15+5 before. Totally understandable! I think we're all the same with feeling like we need to get to a "safe spot" past our latest previous loss! I'm sure even getting past that day will feel good! :hugs: to you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? im still full of it and woke up to a chesty cough that is killing me lol


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks megg. I am totally in love as well! lol

hows is every one else doing?!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

Im a bit better today, rang works private healthcare office this morning, they out me in touch with the telephone counsellor, had a bit of a cry with her, then shes gona sort me out some counselling face to face with someone local, 
also went to drs, had a cry there too, and shes confirmed ive been referred to hos, and we had a good chat about my cycles and stuff- everything the locum didnt! 

went round to a friends then for a cuppa and a natter, shes due in may and barely a bump!!! shes got her nursery all set up its really cute, and has her gender scan tomoro:) 

:hugs: & :dust: (of all variations) xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies, well Em had her op early this morning and she is doing ok, groggy and bitchin about the morphine so doing fine just like her Mama, full of fight lol,
as for me well tired, feeling like poo and thats about it, just had my new washer delivered so now operation Mrs Wishy Washy underway!!! not enough hours in the day.........


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam, i want a new washing machine too, but until mine gives up the ghost i think it will stay, 

why does crying tire u out so much? 

Send my love to Em hunni xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> aww sam, i want a new washing machine too, but until mine gives up the ghost i think it will stay,
> 
> why does crying tire u out so much?
> 
> Send my love to Em hunni xxx

i hear ya sweetie, crying wipes me out too, make sure you rest ok, sending you https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifi'm glad you managed to speak to someone at work and also with the GP, that will be playing on your mind too hun, i know it gets me down every month but at least you are now getting things sorted, anytime you need me or want to chat just txt me hun ok,
Matt has his BARB test on monday, not sure how long after that he goes for training but figuring it won't be long most likely gonna be at Catterick also apparently,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

is he joining infantry? then yeah he'll b at catterick :) 

want me to look into how long after barb training begins for you?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> is he joining infantry? then yeah he'll b at catterick :)
> 
> want me to look into how long after barb training begins for you?

no he's doing transporting tanks and heavy good vehicles but the guy at the army place said it would more than likely be there, i would be so grateful if you could find out that info hun really, trying to get anything out of matt is like trying to make blood come forth from a stone lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> love this time of the year, can see the stretch in the evening now,
> it was light till 5.30pm lovely pinkish sunset..
> 
> red sky at night, shepherd's delight
> red in the morning shepherds warning!
> 
> Remeber my mam telling me that, she lived on a farm when she was little, grandad was a farmer

same hun, i still use that saying now, brought up on it lol, how are you holding up hun?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

no problem at all sweetie, will check out the info frm wags .. gimme 30mins n i'll have it for you, is he going into RLC ? Royal Logistics Corp?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> no problem at all sweetie, will check out the info frm wags .. gimme 30mins n i'll have it for you, is he going into RLC ? Royal Logistics Corp?

i am presuming so lol, not sure. oooo so will i be a WAG aswell lol, we dont have to dress posh do we like the footballers WAGS do cos i love my pj's hehe https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

god nooo, army wags live in jarmies eat choccies and cry over sad films!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> god nooo, army wags live in jarmies eat choccies and cry over sad films!

sounds great!! my kinda folk


----------



## MissyMojo

if hes gonna be a driver he'll mostlikely be rlc https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Logistic_Corps


----------



## MissyMojo

this is my oh's corp https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Army_Medical_Corps


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> love this time of the year, can see the stretch in the evening now,
> it was light till 5.30pm lovely pinkish sunset..
> 
> red sky at night, shepherd's delight
> red in the morning shepherds warning!
> 
> Remeber my mam telling me that, she lived on a farm when she was little, grandad was a farmer
> 
> same hun, i still use that saying now, brought up on it lol, how are you holding up hun?xxClick to expand...

LOL...i still say all the time love that saying....

Delighted that Ems op went well hope she starting to feel better soon, so when will they know more that the op went well for her...

Well its cd26/26 so none the wiser here still nothing or any feelings dont want to jinx anything so i'll try to wait un nervously ....... 

MissyMojo intresting what your OH does, fair play to him.... and you .

L


----------



## MissyMojo

cd 22 for me and i havnt a clue if im pre ov or post ov ? :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay me just managed to check my cervix hahaha andd and and only have a tiny strong of thick hymen left in the middle i gte my finger right past it:D sad i know lmao


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :happydance:

m really proud of myself:d


----------



## MissyMojo

have u spoken with ur dr about it at all yet?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> have u spoken with ur dr about it at all yet?

nope not yet and by look of it wont need to as just that bit left to go and i did press on it when tryna get in lol hurt but thought f it gota check anyway slowly getting over my fear so means ben can have a sex life:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed u can have that better sex life soon hun :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im either 9 dpo or 11 dpo lol ben changed it to the research methond thingy and changed me to 11 dpo yet the recomeded method says 9 dpo


----------



## MissyMojo

hmm weird?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hmm weird?

yep but would make more sence if was 11 dpo as ff first gave me ov day 13 then changed it


----------



## MissyMojo

ahh .. go with 11 then, im not sure where im at so will :sex: tonite??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ahh .. go with 11 then, im not sure where im at so will :sex: tonite??

bit of hankypanky never hurts:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

nope!


----------



## Megg33k

lindsey - Just had a look at your chart. I'd say you're only 9dpo. That dip at 2dpo with there the x-hairs are now doesn't look one bit right... nor does the timing of your + OPKs with your chart now. I'd be willing to say that you DEFINITELY aren't 11dpo. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Linds - Im with Meg on this, the dinosaur neck definitely starts on 18th so would put you 9dpo today and with a funky dip for implantation too! Loving the pre-ovulation dinosaur shape spike body. Well done with septate hymen progress, you will get there and when you get to Scotland you will be swinging from the ... and at it like rabbits all the time :blush:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies just waiting game now see if af comes or not havent got any actual symptoms for either thing minus cramps that feel more like bruises being touched lol and lots of creamy cm


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, when will Em come home again? i'm thinking of you both x
Snowdrops, i hope the witch stays away, good luck x
Lindsey, thats great about the hymen, not long now till you can test, good luck x
Missymojo, good luck for you too happy BDing x
Hope everyone else is ok x

Not a lot going on with me, still trying my best to diet and hating just about every minute of it but if it helps me get pregnant it'll be worth it, have a good evening everyone x


----------



## MissyMojo

So . . . . im either 2dpo/ ov day / 2 days til ov

based on cycles of 33 / 35/ 37 days!!!!!

and my shagometer looks like 

*Shag-o-meter*
cd 5 ~ :sex: :sex:
cd 7 ~ :sex:
cd 10 ~ :sex:
cd 11 ~ :sex: - :spermy: 
cd 12 ~ :sex: :headspin: :sex:
cd 13 ~ :sex:
cd 17 ~ :sex: :sex: 
cd 19 ~ :sex:
cd 22 ~ :sex: 

Think im in with a gd chance?


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, honey! You're a machine! LOL That's fantastic! If you don't catch the eggy this month... I worry about what that line up will look like NEXT month! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

you;d think with that much sex i'd b pg by now, thats a fairly normal month for us??


----------



## Megg33k

OH! Shit! Don't tell my husband! LOL

Ours was more like... 

cd 7 :sex:
cd 8 :sex:
cd 9 :sex:
cd 11 :sex:
cd 13 :sex:
cd 14 :sex:
cd 15 :sex:
cd 16 :sex:
:nope: ... OOPS! ...:nope:
cd 30 :sex:
cd 35 :sex:
cd 38 :sex:

Okay, it doesn't look SO bad typed out now! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you, shame bout the game frm cd 16, 

my dec one was 
cd4 :sex:
cd7 :sex:
cd9 :sex:
cd10 :sex: (early hours)
cd14 :sex:
cd18 :sex: 12:15am!!! 
cd19 :sex: 
cd25 :sex: 12am-1am Sex
cd31 :sex: - just for fun :) the best kind :) 

just wish it was enough!

dr told me today, as long as were havin sex 3 times a week within 12 cycles we'd be pg.,

this is cycle 3 of him being home properly but cycle 7 since mc and 12 calendar months since we started this journey


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I don't know what happened after CD16. I think we were both a bit sick of it for the moment! LOL Most of ours listed were probably 2-4am-ish! LOL I know one was 6am! 

Well, 3 cycles of him being home to try properly isn't SO bad... I mean, don't get me wrong... IT IS! But it's not the hope-sucking kind of bad. You'll get there, I'm sure of it! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

thnks , 

i keep having to remind myself oh was away for 4 of the last 7 months, he came home some weekends but it wasnt regular enough :sex: to really be counted? but its been 12 months since we started thi journey


----------



## Megg33k

I know how it goes for the journey to be much longer than the actually proper months trying! We started our journey almost 3 years ago... but then I spent 2+ years bleeding almost constantly (hormonal imbalance) and OH almost died from a heart complication (all better now)... So, we didn't really have much of a chance to try in that 2 years. I mean, we "tried to try" but couldn't do much. I didn't get much of a break! :( So, we've really only been giving it a good go since August! I caught in Oct but then MMC in Dec. I guess you could say this is only our 4th cycle since 2007! EEK! That sounds hard to believe! Maybe I am being too hard on myself! Damn!


----------



## MissyMojo

i think as women its our nature to put too much on ourselves,

so sorry youve had a long road just to get here xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Same to you, honey! xx

I definitely think its in our nature. I know that the only thing my FS said that wasn't utter rubbish was "You're far too intelligent to think you're such a failure." Of course, everything else she said was downright awful... but that was true! Why's it all got to be so hard? If one person could answer that for me, maybe it would get a lot easier!


----------



## MissyMojo

i spoke with my dr today about my cycles n stuff and she was soo nice :) kinda made me realise i am "normal"


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you're "normal!" :) Glad you're seeing it after talking to her!


----------



## MissyMojo

well im gona see if i can drag hubbi upstairs to bed, its 11pm and we have an early start!

thanks for th chat, catch u l8rs babes xxxxxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, right! Not in the US! I was like.. the hell it is... it's 5pm! LOL Have a good time with hubs! Enjoyed the chat! :hugs: Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies,

feeling like myself again today, going off to see a friend and her two little ones. give them their xmas gifts etc, with the snow the trains werent running to hers! so now they are im off and whoop

might take her to the metro centre and shop too :)

my pooch is superglued to me ???? wierd dog


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all?


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm doing good hunni. How about you


----------



## LittleAurora

morning all!! 
missymojo...my dog is a german shepherd, and he follows me everywhere! into the loo and everything!! He sits and my feet at watches! so i have to send him out but he hasnt learnt to shut the door (he can open them tho!) so he sits in the hall and watches lol I think the only time he doesnt hang around is when im in the shower, just incase i take the notion that he needs a wash as well!! lol...he hates being bathed in lovely warm water, but will happily go into the cold sea!!! 

As we speak he is snoring at my feet!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> I'm doing good hunni. How about you

not too bad ty hun


----------



## moggymay

linds you made the dinosaur ear this morning - need it to level for a day then go up to make the mouth.... :thumbup:


----------



## snowdrops

morning girls....

Linds hope your feeling better,

mogg cant believe your 13+ weeks was just like yesterday... 

At least we weren't the only busy doing Sexercise lol... 
27/26 :shrug: one stage last nite in bed i thought had that feeling down there that i was going to wake up during the night, but its still not here(not going to jinx it) who shall not be named....

must go to the shops but to dame lazy..

im going to pick your brains about something that bothering me a bit..

last week it was Emily birthday i invited a few of the neighbors kids which by concertize they were all born within the same week 4 years ago, so we had our little parties for them and invited each other as we all get on on.

So any how sent out the invites all came except the one, which i had my number to contact me if they cant make it, it was hold at a play center which food is provided and pay for.(us)..

Now she sent us a invited to her child party by her daughter saying bla bla and would send down a pressies later (btw Which still hasnt come)
But now the thing is all these kids are having there partie this weekend so 4 off them are holding one party together which they came and brought present that's fine, (but going to be a bit pricey as they all chipped in for one for emily) phew!!!

Now this is were my point is>>> the one child (not child fault) but is now having his party on sunday which yes she been invited to, but i dont feel i want to go 
1, she blanked us. 2, cant really afford prezzie, 3, that im playing tit for tat here, 4?????????? 5, trying to think of another reason that i cant think of.
oh im not sure what to do, feel like telling OH to say they called it off for some reson or another and will send down the gift later (which i dont have to give)
sort off said to him that i dont feel like sending her to this party. but he thinks other wise, men :wacko:


----------



## moggymay

not sure what to say, we have a group of us who all have children the same age and each year so far we have done a secret santa style birthday and christmas party. We have our own parties too but if they are at both they dont bring a pressie to the individual party as well - that way we set a spending limit and we all get to pay out the same IYKWIM. Not sure if it will be the same as they get odler but hope so.... Maybe try to find somewhere that does a buy one get one free or maybe do the same and club together with some other parents?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> linds you made the dinosaur ear this morning - need it to level for a day then go up to make the mouth.... :thumbup:

:haha: oh yeh i just seen that as long as it levels and doesnt drop il be happy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> morning girls....
> 
> Linds hope your feeling better,
> 
> mogg cant believe your 13+ weeks was just like yesterday...
> 
> At least we weren't the only busy doing Sexercise lol...
> 27/26 :shrug: one stage last nite in bed i thought had that feeling down there that i was going to wake up during the night, but its still not here(not going to jinx it) who shall not be named....
> 
> must go to the shops but to dame lazy..
> 
> im going to pick your brains about something that bothering me a bit..
> 
> last week it was Emily birthday i invited a few of the neighbors kids which by concertize they were all born within the same week 4 years ago, so we had our little parties for them and invited each other as we all get on on.
> 
> So any how sent out the invites all came except the one, which i had my number to contact me if they cant make it, it was hold at a play center which food is provided and pay for.(us)..
> 
> Now she sent us a invited to her child party by her daughter saying bla bla and would send down a pressies later (btw Which still hasnt come)
> But now the thing is all these kids are having there partie this weekend so 4 off them are holding one party together which they came and brought present that's fine, (but going to be a bit pricey as they all chipped in for one for emily) phew!!!
> 
> Now this is were my point is>>> the one child (not child fault) but is now having his party on sunday which yes she been invited to, but i dont feel i want to go
> 1, she blanked us. 2, cant really afford prezzie, 3, that im playing tit for tat here, 4?????????? 5, trying to think of another reason that i cant think of.
> oh im not sure what to do, feel like telling OH to say they called it off for some reson or another and will send down the gift later (which i dont have to give)
> sort off said to him that i dont feel like sending her to this party. but he thinks other wise, men :wacko:

yeh feeling better minus chesty couth that wont budge


----------



## hedgewitch

Afternoon ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> Afternoon ladies, how are we all today?


All is well, and you of and Ems how is she today..

so how was the washing machine :blush::haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> 
> All is well, and you of and Ems how is she today..
> 
> so how was the washing machine :blush::haha:Click to expand...

hey hun, Em is fine, hopefully she will be home later on today, leg looks good although she has just been told she will need at least 4 operations over the years now to correct it https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_2.gif as it will distort as time goes on and she ages, damn hospital cost me the life of one daughter and the foot of another! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_165_7.gif

the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_134.gif is going great although if i keep using it like this lol it will be burnt out in a week, had a fun day yesterday https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_5.gif all day!!! but i now have no washing left so i am freeeeeee till tonight when the kids get home lol


----------



## snowdrops

blinking heck 4 ops to fix what they fooked up, gawd almighty,, i swear awwwwwww how on earth tou havent lost your rag with them.

well at least she will home, and of cousre looking for lots of TLC from mammy.


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> blinking heck 4 ops to fix what they fooked up, gawd almighty,, i swear awwwwwww how on earth tou havent lost your rag with them.
> 
> well at least she will home, and of cousre looking for lots of TLC from mammy.

well i am definately going to be putting a complaint in about it all, i was thinking of leaving it but after this i am going to,
and yeah she's is 12 on wednesday and at the min she is acting pretty much like a big kid again with the hugs lol, nice i miss hugging the kids now they are older they are so independant and hugs are for kids lol so i shall also be making the most of it lol


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely make the most of it! She certainly needs you now... just like any kid would with an ouchy... Bigger kid, but WAY bigger ouchy this time! xx


----------



## moggymay

which hospital is it Sam?


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all? you've all been very chatty today.
Sam, poor Em, i would def complain thats awful x
Have a good evening everyone, i'm too tired to chat 2nite and i think i've got a migraine coming on so i'm going to quickly do my rounds on here and then turn off the laptop, early night planned i think x


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening all well Flempot is now home!! lovely red plaster this time lol, we have had combo's of all colours up to now.
i am in agony! that damn horse came back and kicked me in the guts again guess Ov is just around the corner then lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well today! 

Hope you get something out of that nasty hospital Sam! It's done nothing but cause you heartache and trouble! :hugs:

The hugs of big kids are awesome as they still show it every now and then. LOL my neice is 18yrs old at Christmas and still gives her auntie big hugs. LOL She lives far away so when I get to see her we make the best of it!

afm just waiting for my appt a week from Monday getting pretty excited about now, but it will wear off and then come back again.

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening Ladies

OMFG i am exhausted, spent the day with my friend and her two little ones, ive no idea how she does it! 2 under two, im knackerd! but it was great to catch up, the kids recognised me and wanted cuddles :) they loved theyre prezzies :) 

in the mindset of PMA i bought a baby blanket today, it was too cute to resist- put it away in my baby box :)


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would pop on and say a quick hello!!
> Hope your all plodding along ok.
> Nothing much happening here. Still waiting on hubbys second SA results it's been over a week now, why does it take so bloody long. I phoned the doctor yesterday and the receptionist said yes his results are back but I can't discuss them with you I need to speak to your husband, so I phoned hubby and told him to phone the doctors and the receptionist said to him oh the results aren't back yet!!! wtf!! so why tell me they are. Anyway he phoned again today and they chased it up and came back with wait for it!! they are still at the path lab and they wont release them until they have been signed off (SO F**KING SIGN THEM OFF THEN ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRH) so we have to phone back either sat or monday. So now I am thinking well maybe they have found something and thats why it has taken so long to examine, because if there was nothing there then surely it wouldn't take so long would it.:dohh:
> 
> *Have heard nothing back from the surgeon. I requested a copy of the clinical notes and consent a week last monday and have had no reply to my e-mail and nothing in the post, so am wondering just how long I should leave it before I get in contact with them again.* Sorry for the long post girls.x


depends, sometimes shoundnt take more then 2-3 weeks at the most to get back info. When you do get it back just double double check everything from when DH went to the hosptail etc... that yers can remeber. wil make contact for you over the weekend to see from where you go.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, i am so tired today had about half hours sleep, was up rather later last night having some fun with hubby https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifbut then when we did go bed i was just nodding off when a major storm decided to hit us so that kept me up and i am soooooo tired today, barely keep my eyes open and feel so sick, still my own fault i suppose, time with hubby was so worth being tired for today thoughhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_26.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just up, temp has droped but ben says thats cos i had the window open a lil last nigth i dont tho i feel shes on here way:haha:


----------



## snowdrops

moring girls a lovely sunny day here, but a bit cold ...

well 28/26 hmmmm.... no no no im not going to teat dont want to have that pain of being let down again, either its late for some reason or another or it might be ending up a chemical again... So will hang on till when ever it does or doesn't till next week, Then i'll start sh!ting bricks again in case the worse happens again till the end.

Waiting for the OH to come were going to look for a disney princess bed for E from her birthday money and have some lunch together oooh all so romantic hee hee .....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hate this ttc buisness so cinfusing


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:

It's a long hard path for some but oh so worth it in the end!

Hope you all are having a wonderful Friday and continue onto a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Megg33k

Not great, sunshine! But it has to get better from here, right? Hope the rest of you are fab and have a fulfilling weekend ahead of you!


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg33k said:


> Not great, sunshine! But it has to get better from here, right? Hope the rest of you are fab and have a fulfilling weekend ahead of you!

I had a really hard time the last year and from what I've read you haven't had the best past couple of years either. It does get better, I have to believe that. If I don't they will end up putting me in a straight jacket. Well maybe at least a very padded room.:dohh: I keep holding out that everybody gets their happy ending knowing it doesn't happen all the time but one can hope.


----------



## Megg33k

Csunshine013 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not great, sunshine! But it has to get better from here, right? Hope the rest of you are fab and have a fulfilling weekend ahead of you!
> 
> I had a really hard time the last year and from what I've read you haven't had the best past couple of years either. It does get better, I have to believe that. If I don't they will end up putting me in a straight jacket. Well maybe at least a very padded room.:dohh: I keep holding out that everybody gets their happy ending knowing it doesn't happen all the time but one can hope.Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: That's actually not what it was about at all though! Haha! Just had a rough day on here, actually! Not trying to derail... sorry!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls

:hug: to you all :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Missy! xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
I've still got a headache and feel awful, i wish whatever it is would go away, i'll chat properly when i feel better, i am reading all your posts so i'm upto date i just don't have the energy to type lol. Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww Bernie xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg33k said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not great, sunshine! But it has to get better from here, right? Hope the rest of you are fab and have a fulfilling weekend ahead of you!
> 
> I had a really hard time the last year and from what I've read you haven't had the best past couple of years either. It does get better, I have to believe that. If I don't they will end up putting me in a straight jacket. Well maybe at least a very padded room.:dohh: I keep holding out that everybody gets their happy ending knowing it doesn't happen all the time but one can hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: That's actually not what it was about at all though! Haha! Just had a rough day on here, actually! Not trying to derail... sorry!Click to expand...

Well hope it gets better! Life tosses us some crappy things and we just have to remember the craps rolls down hill. iykwim


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, i am so tired today had about half hours sleep, was up rather later last night having some fun with hubby https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifbut then when we did go bed i was just nodding off when a major storm decided to hit us so that kept me up and i am soooooo tired today, barely keep my eyes open and feel so sick, still my own fault i suppose, time with hubby was so worth being tired for today thoughhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_26.gif

woohoo!!! sam sooo glad that you got some good loving last night....:happydance::happydance::happydance:hoping you catch that egg.....hope your able to get some rest tonight...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Csunshine013 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not great, sunshine! But it has to get better from here, right? Hope the rest of you are fab and have a fulfilling weekend ahead of you!
> 
> I had a really hard time the last year and from what I've read you haven't had the best past couple of years either. It does get better, I have to believe that. If I don't they will end up putting me in a straight jacket. Well maybe at least a very padded room.:dohh: I keep holding out that everybody gets their happy ending knowing it doesn't happen all the time but one can hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: That's actually not what it was about at all though! Haha! Just had a rough day on here, actually! Not trying to derail... sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> Well hope it gets better! Life tosses us some crappy things and we just have to remember the craps rolls down hill. iykwimClick to expand...

Indeed it does! Feeling much better now! xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> morning girls....
> 
> Linds hope your feeling better,
> 
> mogg cant believe your 13+ weeks was just like yesterday...
> 
> At least we weren't the only busy doing Sexercise lol...
> 27/26 :shrug: one stage last nite in bed i thought had that feeling down there that i was going to wake up during the night, but its still not here(not going to jinx it) who shall not be named....
> 
> must go to the shops but to dame lazy..
> 
> im going to pick your brains about something that bothering me a bit..
> 
> last week it was Emily birthday i invited a few of the neighbors kids which by concertize they were all born within the same week 4 years ago, so we had our little parties for them and invited each other as we all get on on.
> 
> So any how sent out the invites all came except the one, which i had my number to contact me if they cant make it, it was hold at a play center which food is provided and pay for.(us)..
> 
> Now she sent us a invited to her child party by her daughter saying bla bla and would send down a pressies later (btw Which still hasnt come)
> But now the thing is all these kids are having there partie this weekend so 4 off them are holding one party together which they came and brought present that's fine, (but going to be a bit pricey as they all chipped in for one for emily) phew!!!
> 
> Now this is were my point is>>> the one child (not child fault) but is now having his party on sunday which yes she been invited to, but i dont feel i want to go
> 1, she blanked us. 2, cant really afford prezzie, 3, that im playing tit for tat here, 4?????????? 5, trying to think of another reason that i cant think of.
> oh im not sure what to do, feel like telling OH to say they called it off for some reson or another and will send down the gift later (which i dont have to give)
> sort off said to him that i dont feel like sending her to this party. but he thinks other wise, men :wacko:
> 
> yeh feeling better minus chesty couth that wont budgeClick to expand...



Glad that your feeling better Lindsey....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies, how are you all doing?...sorry I haven't been around....congratulations to the ones that have gotten their BFP's:happydance::happydance::happydance:

well for me I'm 10dpo and I took soy this cycle from cd 1-5 and for the first time I have ovulated on cd 14 a normal cycle woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance:I have PCOS so my cycles are always like messed up...buy anyways I am 10dpo and I'm going to wait until maybe tomorrow or sunday to test..not really sure when I should test:shrug:...but anyways I'm sooo tickled about that...

Snowdrop sorry I didn't reply back to you yet on Facebook I will reply...hope your doing well...

Megg how are you doing?...did you take soy this cycle?

Sam how are you doing?...how is Em doing?

Well we are getting snow now...yay!!!!:happydance::happydance: we are suppose to get 4 to 8 inches tonight and then tomorrow another 10 inches and also ice is suppose to be in it but its not right now its just all snow...woohoo!!!! my kids are soooo happpy....:happydance:

so what all do you all have planned this weekend?...


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, I took soy this cycle. Now if it would just end! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo fooking sick right now!!!

oh has been drinking most the day, hes brought ppl home with him, even tho the house is a mess, they've broken the skybox and he doesnt seem to care, but instead cos im not happy with him, im the bitch!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, honey! :hugs: Stupid men!

P.S. What's a skybox?


----------



## MissyMojo

its cable tv box - kinda like Tivo ???? 

its lots of channels u can record ur fave programms and set series to record etc


----------



## Megg33k

Ah, yeah! I have one! Lol I'd be pretty upset if it broke too! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

boys suck 

my cousin is 12wks pg! she fell pg on the pill!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:

and i still have a house full of men!!! its 1:40am!!! ffs :hissy:


----------



## LittleAurora

aww missy hope things are better thismorning.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## snowdrops

:shrug::cry:
back to square one, cd 1 .... 

feck feck feck feck it, i really think now against all gods and hope that it will never happen to me i know im blessed to have one, but i dont think im going to be blessed to have another and time is running out very quickly for 2010 baby, and with age against me time is really running out as well as our hope and dreams...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :shrug::cry:
> back to square one, cd 1 ....
> 
> feck feck feck feck it, i really think now against all gods and hope that it will never happen to me i know im blessed to have one, but i dont think im going to be blessed to have another and time is running out very quickly for 2010 baby, and with age against me time is really running out as well as our hope and dreams...

:hugs::hugs: STILL hope hun may not be this mth but u have next mth


----------



## 4everhopefull

please can i be added? im not sure how this works ladies im new and all nervous :cry:
thanksXX


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
popped on quickly before work
Snowdrops, i'm so so sorry the witch arrived, i know what you mean about thinking it'll never happen i', now on cycle 14 and i'm starting to think i should just be grateful for my 2 DS's, i'm 30 years old and still in a deadend job so i've started making future career plans so that if i never get a BFP i have something else to aim for, life sucks sometimes, its really not fair :hugs: x
Missymojo :hugs: to you too, my sister is about 18 weeks pregnant (i'm not sure exact weeks cause i'm trying my best to ignore the fact she's pregnant and i'm not) with her 4th baby, i love my neice and nephews to bits but i'm so gutted she falls pregnant so easily, its hard when family and friends announce their BFP but it'll be your turn soon x
Frogger, nice to see you, good luck, i hope your BFP is on its way x
Welcome forever hopeful, we are all lovely on here and Sam (hedgewitch) is great, she'll send you a post once she's on, good luck in your ttc journey x
How is everyone else today? my headache and tiredness isn't so bad today so maybe its leaving me although i've still to go to work so it might be a different story 2nite. Well i better go get ready for work, will pop back 2nite x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> please can i be added? im not sure how this works ladies im new and all nervous :cry:
> thanksXX

don't be nervouse we are all nice on here and when sam signs on she will tell you what you need to do to get the ball rolling:)


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks girls for the warm welcome. this is all so new for me as i expect it was for all of you :flower: im never sure how things work but im slowly inding out if i post, i learn:happydance:. so thanks again girls 
XXXXXXXX:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

4everhopefull said:


> thanks girls for the warm welcome. this is all so new for me as i expect it was for all of you :flower: im never sure how things work but im slowly inding out if i post, i learn:happydance:. so thanks again girls
> XXXXXXXX:kiss:

And this is certainly not a thread that you should ever be worried about posting in. There is no one in here who would dare have a problem helping a newbie out! This is just about the friendliest group of girls on the entire board! :hugs: If you need anything at all, ask away! That's what we're here for! :thumbup:


----------



## Berniep

Hello everyone,
How are you all?
i think i've hurt my back at work its killing me, i'm sat with a heat pack on it at the moment, i wanted to BD 2nite too.
4everhopeful, i see your close to testing, good luck x
Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm having a chilled out weekend :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> I'm having a chilled out weekend :)

im having a stressfull sister here type weekend :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you lindsey


----------



## 4everhopefull

berniep, thanks for the good luck..i was soo chuffed to see that!:happydance:


----------



## Berniep

Your welcome 4everhopeful x
Missymojo enjoy your chilled weekend x
Lindsey, hope your weekend goes ok x


----------



## 4everhopefull

im not sure if i should be posting in in here but i needed somwhere to sulk:sulk::sulk:. i just tested with a early response test and im 10 dpo and i have cramps so i think its bfn!!!! no fair. i know im bieng childish really i know i cant have it all and these things take time but grrrrrrr. i know im really sulking because pma is hard work and im feeling lazy. so basically im silking my little socks off! well sulking and giggling at myself so sort of sulking and cheering myself up if that makes any sense???? sorry girls im on a random mood!!!! XXXX
sorry if i posted in the wrong place....just let me now and i can take this down :dohh::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all i have such a headache atm just had a plate fall on my head lol. well 13dpo af is due on the 5th and temp has droped again yet n o symptoms of either af or preg this mth


----------



## 4everhopefull

huggs lyndseyanne nd makes her a brew:coffee:


----------



## MissyMojo

4everhopefull, this is the place to talk about anythin!

we've discussed angel delight, skybox's, marital spats, jobs, as well as ttc related chatter, 

:hugs:

I have offically entered the 2ww . . . unless im gona have an epic cycle . . . fingers crossed for me


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! what going on today??


----------



## MissyMojo

nothing much for me hunni, 

got my dad coming down at some point, davids at work for a few hours, i'm re-watching twilight, cant w8 for new moon on DVD


----------



## WhisperOfHope

noot much for me neither just chilkling had a nice bath now relaxing hile everyones out


----------



## 4everhopefull

fx for misseyjojo and lyndsayanne, and sending baby dust to you all X and thanks for having me:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs2:


----------



## LittleAurora

aww relaxing day for every one!! im chilling out to! I gotta get into the shower later tho, do my hair and shave my legs for tomorrow! Im so excited!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> fx for misseyjojo and lyndsayanne, and sending baby dust to you all X and thanks for having me:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs2:

sam knows you are here she is just having teenage troubles lol


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I'll be back around more on Monday! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Doodar , cpw are NOT allowed to Harrass you!!

Orange always call from 07973100194, 

if you do not want to take the deal tell them and request they remove you from their contact list, 

if the deal sounds good, ring orange and ask if they can match it - we can usually


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

its known that cpw and phones 4 u do "dodgy" sales but unfortunately we cant doo anything as they always say "we're calling on behalf of orange" or "we're calling about your orange contract"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhhh just had a major nose bleed


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all how are my ladies doing today?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im soo fooking sick right now!!!
> 
> oh has been drinking most the day, hes brought ppl home with him, even tho the house is a mess, they've broken the skybox and he doesnt seem to care, but instead cos im not happy with him, im the bitch!!!


kick him in the nuts!!!!
men are so dumb sometimes lol, make him pay today hun,xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi hedgewitch, im afraid ive been hijacking this thread...guess im looking for somwhere safe lol, gosh i feel so young!:dohh:, the girls have been brilliant so i just wanted to say thanks XX:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> fx for misseyjojo and lyndsayanne, and sending baby dust to you all X and thanks for having me:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs2:

hey hun, sorry it took me a while to get back to you, teenagers turning me grey and driving me insane https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif
so all i need from you is a PM with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates and an email address to send you the spell after i have cast, as soon as i have it i will sort out a casting for you hun, welcome to the loony bin, i trust you are qualified to be here https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
look forward to getting to know you hun and welcome again, Sam xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

yay! yay! yay!yay!yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:....i still dont have my cycles for certin hunny, so shal i wait till this ones deffo over and then give you my cycle dates?...im patient!...and yay again!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh i feel soo rotten tonite,

i have had a headache all day :( and an upset tummy, :( feeling soo wack . . . . .

and im pretty much definately in the 2ww


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night ladies xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> hi hedgewitch, im afraid ive been hijacking this thread...guess im looking for somwhere safe lol, gosh i feel so young!:dohh:, the girls have been brilliant so i just wanted to say thanks XX:kiss::kiss::kiss:

you are more than welcome to hang out here with us and you are very safe here, whats safer than a thread full of loon balls hehe, ok well maybe i'm the only crazy one but the voices tell me i'm not alone.............
and call me Sam hun,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

night lindsey babes :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> yay! yay! yay!yay!yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:....i still dont have my cycles for certin hunny, so shal i wait till this ones deffo over and then give you my cycle dates?...im patient!...and yay again!:happydance::happydance:

send me your info as its the full moon so i can cast on the Wolf moon for you tonight at midnight, don't worry about your cycles too much,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> urgh i feel soo rotten tonite,
> 
> i have had a headache all day :( and an upset tummy, :( feeling soo wack . . . . .
> 
> and im pretty much definately in the 2ww

sorry you're not feeling too good hun squeazy one for you https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> night ladies xxx

night hun, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/17/17_1_10.gif
sleep well hun,xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

nught night, im off to bed with a dvd methinks.....already ate all the chocolate lol...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nite hunni xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Good luck to those in the 2ww especially those at the end :dust: to you all x
and to those about to "ov" happy :sex: go catch those eggys x
Hope you've all had a good weekend x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

Question: is diclofenac ok to take in the 2ww? 

i have hurt my ankle bout a week ago and its painfull all the time, no bruising or swelling so not sure what ive done,. . .


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? my goodness does my left booby hurt at the side


----------



## MissyMojo

myt ankle hurts :( i dont want to go to work cos hubbies off,

im shattered and want 12th feb here plz


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> myt ankle hurts :( i dont want to go to work cos hubbies off,
> 
> im shattered and want 12th feb here plz

:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Girls
> 
> Question: is diclofenac ok to take in the 2ww?
> 
> i have hurt my ankle bout a week ago and its painfull all the time, no bruising or swelling so not sure what ive done,. . .

Would say thats a NO! Although if you talk to a pharmacist they might suggest using the cream instead as that way the dose is localised to your ankle. Thats what they suggest if you are BFing, problem is there is no research to show effects of the drugs in pregnancy cos noone will try it when theyre preggers or when theyre BFing cos of the potential side effects. Pharmacist should have a book to look it up in...Boots usually do anyway. Hope its better soon :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

whats happening 12 Feb? Have I forgotten something? Preggo brain!


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm gonna test on 12th feb. Hubby reckons i've done something to the tendon in my ankle/foot :(


----------



## 4ever's-homer

i would have read this thread from the start but i have an unatural fear that my eyes would explode from the strain, so instead i shall wish you all the best of luck 

Drew (4everhopefull's hubby)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies what do u think of my chart? its not droped any lower but its v low do u think i have a chance?


----------



## Megg33k

There's always a chance if the :witch: hasn't arrived! Do you know how long your LP usually is?

My temp dropped to just above coverline today. As I've been temping for a while, I know that this means that the :witch: will likely put me out of my misery tomorrow... FINALLY! I was hoping for today, but I'll wait till tomorrow if I have to! I just hope she actually shows this time and isn't screwing with me.

For those of you who have been temping for a while... would you suggest splitting my cycle to account for what I now believe was my 2nd ovulation? I mean, I don't want a massive cycle like this to confuse FF for future months! Opinions?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> There's always a chance if the :witch: hasn't arrived! Do you know how long your LP usually is?
> 
> My temp dropped to just above coverline today. As I've been temping for a while, I know that this means that the :witch: will likely put me out of my misery tomorrow... FINALLY! I was hoping for today, but I'll wait till tomorrow if I have to! I just hope she actually shows this time and isn't screwing with me.
> 
> For those of you who have been temping for a while... would you suggest splitting my cycle to account for what I now believe was my 2nd ovulation? I mean, I don't want a massive cycle like this to confuse FF for future months! Opinions?

i have no clue tbh i have no signs shes coming exept from cramo that ive had all cycle will prob arive now tho as just brought some tests lol


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! FX'd she doesn't! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Awww! FX'd she doesn't! :)

have creamy cm still and no yucky brown stuff i suusaly get b4 shes due


----------



## Megg33k

That sounds promising! Yay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> That sounds promising! Yay!

oh and ttmi but soooooooooooooooooooo itchy down there


----------



## snowdrops

evevning girls, been a busy bee since i been om last....

:cry: tmi,,,,, went to the toilet and yet again another blob passed me so there goes another chemical pregnancy again oooh i just dont know any more dont know what to think :growlmad::nope::cry:

Anyhow back on the soy, cycle 4 now hmmmmmmmmmmmm

going to chack the mail will be back in a bit....


LOL>>> Sam errr no need for me is there to ask as you all ready know what our desire is :baby: thanks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> evevning girls, been a busy bee since i been om last....
> 
> :cry: tmi,,,,, went to the toilet and yet again another blob passed me so there goes another chemical pregnancy again oooh i just dont know any more dont know what to think :growlmad::nope::cry:
> 
> Anyhow back on the soy, cycle 4 now hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> going to chack the mail will be back in a bit....
> 
> 
> LOL>>> Sam errr no need for me is there to ask as you all ready know what our desire is :baby: thanks

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all...my fingers are crossed for you!!

I saw my midwife today and had my booking in! I also had my gyne appointment and she did a vaginal scan to see the overies....not pleasant!! but she did let us see little lego again! she is getting so big!!!! needless to say im grinning like the cat! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for seeing lego again :)

im chillin on the sofa watchin tower block of commons, mp's in council tower blocks


----------



## 4ever's-homer

Dont mind me im just randomly sprinkling baby dust :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> Dont mind me im just randomly sprinkling baby dust :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

its good to see a fella on here nice to meet you homer!


----------



## Csunshine013

Snowdrop :hugs:

FXD for the rest of you ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for seeing lego!

Sorry to hear that, snowdrops! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

2ww is about 10 days too long!!!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

why thankyou hedgewitch i flitter about doing what i can lol 4everhopefull locks me in dark cupboards otherwise and without so much as a teddy bear to protect me lmao


----------



## MissyMojo

lol 4evers-homer!


----------



## MissyMojo

hubbys just cooked cheese, onion & spinach on toast ... Gag!!!! onions hurt my eys and the cheese smells graeasy!!!!!!!!!!!! yuk....


----------



## Megg33k

Cheese, onion, & spinach on toast sounds amazing... now I"m sad that its making you unhappy and I can't even eat it! :(


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh . . . . . food .... gross

oh and my shagometer is lookin full!!!

*Shag-o-meter*
cd 5 ~ :sex: :sex:
cd 7 ~ :sex:
cd 10 ~ :sex:
cd 11 ~ :sex: - :spermy: 
cd 12 ~ :sex: :headspin: :sex:
cd 13 ~ :sex:
cd 17 ~ :sex: :sex: 
cd 19 ~ :sex:
cd 22 ~ :sex: 
cd 25 ~ :sex: & conceive plus,
cd 27 ~ :sex: & conceive plus


----------



## MissyMojo

sorry ur still w8n on sa results, :(

hubby thinks ligament or tendon damage is why my ankle is so bad - but has no bruising or swelling - 

any time u lot need Phone advice i dnt mind :) i do it 8 hrs a day its ingrained in me!!!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

MissyMojo said:


> urgh . . . . . food .... gross
> 
> oh and my shagometer is lookin full!!!
> 
> *Shag-o-meter*
> cd 5 ~ :sex: :sex:
> cd 7 ~ :sex:
> cd 10 ~ :sex:
> cd 11 ~ :sex: - :spermy:
> cd 12 ~ :sex: :headspin: :sex:
> cd 13 ~ :sex:
> cd 17 ~ :sex: :sex:
> cd 19 ~ :sex:
> cd 22 ~ :sex:
> cd 25 ~ :sex: & conceive plus,
> cd 27 ~ :sex: & conceive plus

:rofl:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i;m determined !!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Doodar i wish i could rest!! between work and gettin my house tidy! and running after my 22 year old big kid!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nite doodar,, 

im off too :) Nite nite Lovelies x x x


----------



## xoButterfly25

I keep forgetting to post on here ..sorry :/

Anyways, hey!
How are you all? I bet half you don't even remember me or haven't even noticed I've not really been on here, lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I remember you, Butterfly! :hugs:

However, on that note, I'm off to bed for the night... midight and then some... so sleepy time for Megg! :hugs: and :dust: to all you lovely ladies! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya butterfly, i remember you, had been wondering where u were hiding, how have you been? mornin ladies, poppin in before i even get up lol gotta luv wifi n a gd phone lol xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mirning ladies how are we all? my temp rose again but stupid me forgot to poas so used up my fmu:haha:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

well good morning ladies its the random fella here again, wishing you all the luck in the world and especially fingers crossed for lindseyanne :)


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4ever's-homer said:


> well good morning ladies its the random fella here again, wishing you all the luck in the world and especially fingers crossed for lindseyanne :)
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

 awww thank you:thumbup:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

lindseyanne said:


> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> well good morning ladies its the random fella here again, wishing you all the luck in the world and especially fingers crossed for lindseyanne :)
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> awww thank you:thumbup:Click to expand...


forever welcome :)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all

morning hunny hows you?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning hunny hows you?

i'm ok thanks, and you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning hunny hows you?
> 
> i'm ok thanks, and you?Click to expand...

not bad :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello!! hows it going thismorning?


----------



## MissyMojo

Good morning sam, lindsey, little aurora , 4ever's homer. I'm on the bus to work. And Eek! Its bloody snowing. I swear this white stuff is out to make my life hell! Lindsey 2nd mu might work just as well. Or you could test 2moro fmu?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Good morning sam, lindsey, little aurora , 4ever's homer. I'm on the bus to work. And Eek! Its bloody snowing. I swear this white stuff is out to make my life hell! Lindsey 2nd mu might work just as well. Or you could test 2moro fmu?

yeh i may test tomoz if temp stays up mdpnt wanna waste tests:haha:
beign nagged to test over on my wedding forum lol saying im already late but im not


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Good morning sam, lindsey, little aurora , 4ever's homer. I'm on the bus to work. And Eek! Its bloody snowing. I swear this white stuff is out to make my life hell! Lindsey 2nd mu might work just as well. Or you could test 2moro fmu?

morning hun, how are you?


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm doing ok. Feeling excited for 2ww to be over:) not stressed about it at all. No matter what ppl on fb say! Howz the family sam? Lindsey est tomoro then


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> I'm doing ok. Feeling excited for 2ww to be over:) not stressed about it at all. No matter what ppl on fb say! Howz the family sam? Lindsey est tomoro then

yeh im gonna depending on temp:) never mind just tested and:bfn:


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww hunni


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Aww hunni

not giving up yet still 3 days b4 af due


----------



## MissyMojo

Ah cool :). I cannot stop eating! Just having my 3rd ham sandwich


----------



## LittleAurora

mm...dont talk of food im starving!! dinner is on tho!!! yay


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg im sooooooooooooooooooo broody ben took me into baby gap today:cloud9: felt like crying tho i really want my own lil one fed up buying for friends and family


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg33k said:


> I remember you, Butterfly! :hugs:

I'm glad I'm remembered, hehe :hugs: How are you Megg? xx



MissyMojo said:


> heya butterfly, i remember you, had been wondering where u were hiding, how have you been?

Hey Mojo, I have been on here just not posted a whole lot anymore :/
..but yeah I've been okay thanks. How are you? xx

How are the rest of you doing? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm doing alright hunni. Just being bored in the 2ww. Going swimming for an hour tonite:) alternate swimming and sex right now:) trying to keep busy til the 12 ha ha ha


----------



## 4ever's-homer

MissyMojo said:


> Good morning sam, lindsey, little aurora , 4ever's homer. I'm on the bus to work. And Eek! Its bloody snowing. I swear this white stuff is out to make my life hell! Lindsey 2nd mu might work just as well. Or you could test 2moro fmu?

um its 7:45 pm :blush:so um,

good morning,
good afternoon,
good evening,
and
good night

there all bases covered lol :dohh:

on a random tangent does anybody know lots about fertility charts cos i is a bit fick:shrug: and i gots questions:shy:

my question is this my girly is on cd28 and FF is telling her she is probably fertile, is this true?

cos if it is i may need to make an appointment for the :sex:

hopefully someone will know


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya homer, if your oh has a long cycle cd28 may well be a fertile day? even so its worth have some fun tho aint it?


----------



## xoButterfly25

Pahh, I have a horrible nagging stomach ache right now, it's driving me nuts :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: butterfly hunni xxxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Thanks, I needed that :)
My OH is "too busy playing Xbox" to hug me when I asked him to ..nice eh? lol

..but seriously this pain is doing my head in. I don't even know why. I don't think I'm due on until next week and I never get pain before hand.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni , :hugs: my oh is glued to al murray!!


Try this - go to urbandictionary.com type in your 1st name, and see what you get,
Joanne - A girl who seems innocent , but also knows how to have fun. Joannes are usually beautiful, have slender and sexy bodies, extremely smart, and get all the guys.


----------



## MissyMojo

*Good Morning Ladies 

How Are We all????

Mwah xxxx  *


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just draged mysefl outa bed lol


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...missy thats fun!! .... https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rebecca


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all,
hey Jo thanks for the txt yesterday, cheered me up, how did the bd go after the swim? all good i hope, are you in work today?xx
morning linds,xx
Homer can you tell your Mrs i need an email address please hun, thanks, as for the charting how long are cycles usually? it depends on what info you put in to how it determines if she is fertile or not, that and temps but to be honest my chart has decided to misbehave so it could well be ff is playing up as i know a few people are having problems with it this month,xx
as for me well i am sure i kicked out two eggs this month, ov pain was so bad on 13th but then also on 14th cycle day and now my ff charts are soooo confused, it keeps moving ov from cd13 to cd14 then back again??? so i tried a new software and that does the same thing , so two different software but same problem, never happened before so i am now wondering.........


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> aww hunni , :hugs: my oh is glued to al murray!!
> 
> 
> Try this - go to urbandictionary.com type in your 1st name, and see what you get,
> Joanne - A girl who seems innocent , but also knows how to have fun. Joannes are usually beautiful, have slender and sexy bodies, extremely smart, and get all the guys.

love that urban dictionary so funny


----------



## 4ever's-homer

MissyMojo said:


> Heya homer, if your oh has a long cycle cd28 may well be a fertile day? even so its worth have some fun tho aint it?

thanks for the advice this whole thing is getting very confusing now cd29 today and FF still saying that she is at her most fertile even though it predicted that today would be the RISE OF THE WITCH, of course being our first cycle things will become clearer over time so i apologise if i ask some really stupid questions :)

i know what your all thinking stupid question is part of being a man lol

anyhoo thanks again Drew


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon :)
How are you all today? Thankfully my stomach pains went away after a good night's sleep. I have no idea why I had them, but they were awfully painful ..ah well, lol, just glad they are gone. I never usually get pains like that.

Sam hun, how are you? Are you not talking to me? I've not spoken to you since before Christmas. I PM'ed you the other day and over the last month or so, I've left you messages on Facebook and text you and you've not replied, I've been worried about you ..or have I done something to upset you? :shrug: xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon :)
> How are you all today? Thankfully my stomach pains went away after a good night's sleep. I have no idea why I had them, but they were awfully painful ..ah well, lol, just glad they are gone. I never usually get pains like that.
> 
> Sam hun, how are you? Are you not talking to me? I've not spoken to you since before Christmas. I PM'ed you the other day and over the last month or so, I've left you messages on Facebook and text you and you've not replied, I've been worried about you ..or have I done something to upset you? :shrug: xxx

hey hun, sorry haven't been around much, had some major stuff going on at Hedge Towers and i just haven't got round to anything with Em busting her leg and matt joining the army.
how are you doing sweet? you will have to come on yahoo messenger when you get chance and we can have a good natterhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gifxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all how are we all? im havinga downer night been arguing with ben again and just blah


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww Lindseyanne x x men suck! I've just finished work. Got 2 days off:) whoop whoop:) got some sad news from a friend today so gonna have a hug and glass of wine when I get in.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening all how are we all? im havinga downer night been arguing with ben again and just blah

sorry to hear that hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Aww Lindseyanne x x men suck! I've just finished work. Got 2 days off:) whoop whoop:) got some sad news from a friend today so gonna have a hug and glass of wine when I get in.

sorry to hear that Jo, hope you're ok sweetie,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

a friend lost her Baby :cry: her 4th loss now, feel soo bad for her,

but other than that im good

symptoms are - i have wind, a fondness of food - mostly savoury tho :S - loving milk, some lovely cm . . normally its all sugar cravings and snappy moods


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well this is a very early morning to all of you (6:30am here at the moment) I just woke up, I can't sleep. I hate it when I can't sleep ..I actually couldn't sleep because I kept dreaming about babies and pregnancy and all that, not that it's a bad thing, just that once it popped into my head (again) it kinda woke me up and then I couldn't get it off my mind, lol.



hedgewitch said:


> hey hun, sorry haven't been around much, had some major stuff going on at Hedge Towers and i just haven't got round to anything with Em busting her leg and matt joining the army.
> how are you doing sweet? you will have to come on yahoo messenger when you get chance and we can have a good natterhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gifxxx

It's okay, I was just a little worried because I hadn't heard from you, that's all :) I miss talking to you though. Yeah you'll have to let me know next time you're on Yahoo, so I don't miss you and we can have a good chat. Hope all is well though hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning sweetie, 

I'm up now cos huby has work, he was "supposed" to tidy yesterday as he was off, - he ddidnt he sat n got p1ssed!!! so now not only have I got to tidy the house from where i left off on tuesday, i have extra mess that he created!!!!!! and i have company coming for lunch !!! ffs

:bfn: today - tested at a friends insistance - grrr lol


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw hun, sorry to hear about the :bfn: and that you have to clean up extra. I have to do extra housework all the time because hubby doesn't, lol ..he only washes up the dishes as I can't because I have bad skin that gets irritated by washing up liquid and marigolds too, lol.

As I've been up since 6:30am I've sat and watched both 'Tomb Raider' movies. I looove Angelina Jolie and whilst watching them I've also been doing free step on the Wii Fit and I have got to say that from today, I've officially lost 1 stone! :D It doesn't notice by looks yet (probably not until I've lost alot more) but I've already noticed it in my clothes. Hubby bought me a new pair of jeans for Christmas which were a smaller size than my last pair anyway thats why he got me new ones because the others were too big and last night we went for a walk and I had to tuck my t-shirt and jumper into my jeans because they were falling down, lmao, which means they are already a little big, so I'm kinda happy about that :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning sweetie,
> 
> I'm up now cos huby has work, he was "supposed" to tidy yesterday as he was off, - he ddidnt he sat n got p1ssed!!! so now not only have I got to tidy the house from where i left off on tuesday, i have extra mess that he created!!!!!! and i have company coming for lunch !!! ffs
> 
> :bfn: today - tested at a friends insistance - grrr lol

:hugs: sorry hunni may still be too early. asfm no sign of af and shes due tomoz


----------



## MissyMojo

gr8 stuff


im now mid panic - i move to cyprus in 3 months ?????? gotta love the army


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> gr8 stuff
> 
> 
> im now mid panic - i move to cyprus in 3 months ?????? gotta love the army

ahhh so thats what pet passport was for? bens dog has to wait 6 mths in tgermany before he can come over has to have jabs then a blood test before hes clear to come


----------



## MissyMojo

think it may b better perhaps if i rehome her :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> think it may b better perhaps if i rehome her :cry:

https://cyprus.angloinfo.com/information/10/pettravel.asp


----------



## MissyMojo

i'd rehome her with a family before i go - mebbi even my family


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i'd rehome her with a family before i go - mebbi even my family

thats up to you hunni :hugs: we almost had to do the same with our cat when dad was nearly posted to cyprus


----------



## MissyMojo

we'll just have to see how quick i can sort her pet passport


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> we'll just have to see how quick i can sort her pet passport

you can keep them with fam for 6 mths too and then somebody fys over with them


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah

but family might b ok with just keeping her too ---- we'll see 

i mist dash n try to get ready


----------



## moggymay

missymojo take her to Cyprus, she will love it out there - which base are you off to? Think of the beach - she could have a great time running on the beaches. Can you fit me and a few more in the suitcase? (would be me, OH, mogster, bump and the cat?)


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah sure!


----------



## moggymay

are you off to Akrotiri (sp) or Episkopi (sp) either is fab!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i ovd i know i ovd so what would my lp usualy be? lol ima 33 day cycle and no sign still due tomz but have a achey owey feeling in my abdomen


----------



## moggymay

try a test with fmu tomorrow?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> try a test with fmu tomorrow?

im scared to lol i dont wanna see that oh so familer bfn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been told it looks like i got my ov date wrong and actauly only 12 dpo :cry: means im defo out this mth


----------



## WhisperOfHope

they are saying i ovd cd 23 cos the temp rise but i was ill them 3 days so thats why it was high arghh im confused somebody help me im feeling blah now i thought i had a chnace this mth


----------



## moggymay

best way is regular sex! Wait til 3 days after AF finishes and then BD every other night until the positive opk and then bd each night for the next few then every other til you can see defo implantation dip in temps then have a few days off. Regular sex is the best way and keeps OH swimmers on their toes - also good for your septate hymen cos it will stretch it some more. Suggest it to Ben - bet he will agree!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> best way is regular sex! Wait til 3 days after AF finishes and then BD every other night until the positive opk and then bd each night for the next few then every other til you can see defo implantation dip in temps then have a few days off. Regular sex is the best way and keeps OH swimmers on their toes - also good for your septate hymen cos it will stretch it some more. Suggest it to Ben - bet he will agree!

 it not just the problem of the sptate hymen its that my mum n dad are in the next room and i dont feel comfortable with it
im a prude. do u think they are right?


----------



## Csunshine013

Your married Lindsey they know you and Ben have sex. They aren't like my DD who said once she found out I was pg "Oh so I guess you and Glen have had sex then" LMAO it was just so very innocent!

Hope everybody else is doing well! 

I agree with Moggy regular sex is the only way to be sure your going to be in with a chance.:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! 

missy I coulnt imagine rehoming my dog, but if its the best thing it would be great it a family member coujld keep her!

Lindseyanne fingers crossed you get what you want.

how is everyone else?!?!


----------



## MissyMojo

oh will be working at dhekelia so i imagine we'll b living there too?


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, how are we all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im papping my pants over cyprus!


----------



## moggymay

Dhekelia is the east near the capital Nicosia, never been to the base but Nicosia was hot! Lots to see and do there though and you are so close to all the party places that if friends and family come to visit there are loads of places for them to stay. Added bonus is that so many Cypriots speak English very well.

Have been to the other base Akrotiri when we were on honeymoon in Paphos, we went to visit as hubby grew up in Cyprus when his family was stationed out there, it is a different way of life in that early rising is the norm as that way you can get stuff done before it is too hot, and have time on the beach or in the pool or the shade once the midday heat passes.

You will love it once you get your head around being there and it has a lot going on! If you have mates who go off to Afghanistan then they are likely to visit on the way home. Wish we could be posted to Cyprus sometimes although we would be the other base as OH is airforce, housing is generally good, esp for officers and better than UK for others too.

You might want to think about getting pet passport sorted and then go out there to get settled before dog comes say 6 weeks later - family could have him in the meantime...? Loads to do for you and woof when hubby is at work and there is so much for the three of you to do when he isnt at work - make sure you do the Kaledonian trail and see Troodos whilst you are there, its a fab place to walk etc - not sure if you have to keep dogs on leash up there though or not...maybe a long one would do?

You will love it, think of the tan and its a short trip to visit home and folks will come out as it has loads of self-catering appts and hotels etc that they can visit - Expedia has great deals and many families who were based there have holiday homes they rent out out there so family/friends can take advantage of the cheaper accomodation from someone you would perhaps trust more than a complete stranger IYKWIM?

Good luck out there - I am very jealous! Also for what it is worth the diet etc is very conducive to concieving boys!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

af day no sign of her temp still leveld and bfn i think im broken my body does this to me all the time and im sick of it have no signs of af what so ever:nope:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lindsey :hugs: 

we're going to re-home our pooch :(


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww lindsey :hugs:
> 
> we're going to re-home our pooch :(

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

10 weeks today!!! whoo hoo!!!:happydance::happydance:

cant beleive how quickly its going! I h ave my next scan in 5 days!! So il ha ve some nice pics for you to look at and you can guess :blue: or :pink:

I bought a nice V pillow today so hopfully tonight will be be peacfull :sleep:

Missy, is the doggy going to a family member? :hugs:

how is every one else?? 

Lynsdey My :af: used to not give any real warning signs either so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> 10 weeks today!!! whoo hoo!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> cant beleive how quickly its going! I h ave my next scan in 5 days!! So il ha ve some nice pics for you to look at and you can guess :blue: or :pink:
> 
> I bought a nice V pillow today so hopfully tonight will be be peacfull :sleep:
> 
> Missy, is the doggy going to a family member? :hugs:
> 
> how is every one else??
> 
> Lynsdey My :af: used to not give any real warning signs either so fingers crossed for you!

my af always gives warning signs from a week before i get the cramps and go thru so many ibuprofen just so confused whats going on lol have flat temps for the past 4 days. 

but woohoo:happydance: for 10weeks here is to another 30 healthy happy weeks and a beautifull lil bundle at the end:dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

dont want to put a downer on things but ibuprofen is a big no no when ttc!


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont know who will have her yet :( family have said no :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> dont want to put a downer on things but ibuprofen is a big no no when ttc!

ive not taken any at all this cycle


----------



## LittleAurora

https://conceiveonline.com/ask-the-expert/otc-drugs-and-conception/


oh thats good!! I know it took some time for meto get it out of my system! 
fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

missy that is pants! I hope you find a home for her. my heart goes out to you!


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> i dont know who will have her yet :( family have said no :(

arrrh thats a pity, love to take her but not a fan of dogs hope she gets a home soon..

some one up there must be listing to me me was saying to the OH yesturday ooh i hope some one goes out sick soon that i can get some work in as my money is low low and behold i get a phone call for a few days next week (so wont be paying tax) :happydance: .. but she said it might be a bit longer either way i dont mind it's money coming in to help with the bills..

Wish that some one would listen to us HEY YOU UP THERE WE WANT A BABY!!! 

so ready from sunday back into action all over again :baby:

hope you all are keeping well... 

it's like a spring day here so nice sunny and warmish


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is only our 6th mth trying but i am nearly ready to pack it in so fed up of ppl moaning about being preg on facebook and seeig preg ppl in the streets so wish it could be me getting to the stage where i feel im never going to get to be called mummy. i know its only 6 mths but thats just how i feel theres ladies on my wedding forum who fall the first time then compalin the whole way thru . and then that pregramme last night on tv they have no idea what id give to be in there shoes:cry: sorry i just really had to get that out so sick of testing and seeing nothing but that empty space where a line should be


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: lindsey , its been 12 months since i started my journey, we will get there xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hug: lindsey , its been 12 months since i started my journey, we will get there xx

i dunno whats up with me tooday just feel so blah and wanna cry but holding it back :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

it will pass hunni, xxx you will get preg. dnt b afraid to :cry: if thats whaqt u need to


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
sorry i've not been around for a few days, have i missed anything?
Hope your all well x


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:
Ladies!

Please don't give up! It will happen! I know it doesn't seem like it but it will!

Hope you get feeling better Lindsey!

Missy hope your find a place for the hound!

Berniep hope your doing well! 

Snowdrop hope your well too!

afm just finished my last progesterone suppository so now it's completely up to my body to hold on to the little one. FXD as I am very scared and excited at the same time :shrug:


----------



## Berniep

Fingers crossed for you Csunshine, you'll be fine x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sorryfor the maon ladies ben just took me to sainsburys and we brought a bit of pma:haha: a really cute little whinnie the pooh fleacey jacket


----------



## xoButterfly25

FORGET THIS POST :growlmad:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: doodar hunni , 

I'm Hoping she'll find a loving home cos shes sooo sweet n loving x x x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

i wish we could, she doesnt like the heat, cyprus would be too hot for her, and we couldnt afford to take her as pet passport wouldnt b ready in time so we'd have to pay for kennels / quarentine etc


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

jo hun if i had my own place we would take her for you :(


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i have found her somewhere :D 

a woman messaged me on fb saying shes interested - been messaging bk in forth for 10 mins


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i think i have found her somewhere :D
> 
> a woman messaged me on fb saying shes interested - been messaging bk in forth for 10 mins

thats good then :):hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

shes coming with her oh to see aisha on sunday :) 

she has a boy 6 and girl 1, so aisha will get attention :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night laides going for ben cuddles and an early night im knakerd today xx


----------



## snowdrops

morning everyone....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning /afternoon all how are we today? still no af for me but temp has droped a little so maye will see her ina day or 2


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon ladies, how are you all?

....I'm starting to think about leaving this thread :shrug: :/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, how are you all?
> 
> ....I'm starting to think about leaving this thread :shrug: :/

 how come


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Hope it goes ok 2moro Missymojo x
Hope your ok Butterfly x
Hope everyone else is ok too x
I'm in bed poorly, i've got a tummy bug so BDing is over for this cycle i just hope i caught the eggy, have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww butterfly why hunni?

im trying to be patient!!! on day 32 of ? ? do i test in the am? hold on for a bit?


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

evening girls listen.....

heard trough the gripevine those of you living in the east of England are in for another snow storm, tuesday onwards .....

xoButterfly25 why do you feel like leaving stay,,, i know we've been very qiet and all but were all still here for each trough thick and thin...

So proud of myself *cough* i fixed the wii remotes they weren't working for ages and OH and nephews brother in laws couldnt figure out why they change the batteries and all and said its a dude we must get a new,huh i said i'll look at it later 3 weeks later (tonight) figured out with help of the Internet of wii website what to do it was out of sync lol... which i thought as much...

well its cd 8 back into the old swing of things again...


----------



## snowdrops

oh btw LInds any news :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh, snow!!!! noooooooooooooo 

omg im gona be living in Cyprus!!! sunshine here i come!


----------



## xoButterfly25

I'm just getting a little fed up at the moment. I feel like I'm not getting anywhere with TTC and to be honest, I feel as though I'm kinda getting ignored/not liked here :/ It's probably just me being silly ..but I dunno? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww butterfly, xxxx

ttc sucks it really does doesnt it?

:hugs: how long you been ttc now?


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah it totally does. I just wish it could be like "right, we want to have a baby now" *have sex* "yay, I got a :bfp:" ..but nothing in life is that simple, lol

It may not seem very long to anyone else, but it seems like a lifetime for me. NTNP for at least 4 years and properly been TTC for almost 10 months ..and what has pissed me off again today is that my cousin is pregnant and she keeps fecking tagging me in her scan picture and pictures of baby booties/clothes and I know she's just doing it to piss me off. When she found out she kept saying to me (acting like a child) "haha, I'm pregnant and you're not" gr, it's just pissed me off.

How are you anyway? How long have you been TTC for? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart, :hugs: sometime family are worse than friends,

we started our journey exactly a year ago! i fell last march but mmc changed everythin

im trying to decided when to test 
1st af was 42 days after mc 
aug 39
sept 35
oct 37
nov 42
dec 33 
so when do i test?


----------



## moggymay

how many days past O are you? Anything over 14 and I would say test...

Just popped in to wish you luck tomorrow with the couple coming to see your dog...OH says Dhekelia is fun place but you have to get a hat! Think thats cos of the heat...?

Will stop by again tomorrow so good luck if anyone is testing tomorrow, hope you are feeling better soon Bernie and fingers crossed Jo you get woof sorted with nice people who will love her and give her lots of attention. Linds - any news bout AF?

Doodar thanks so much - you know why :hugs:

Sam - where are you? Hope Em okay, any news?

Not ignoring you Butterfly but not sure we have crossed paths before??? Dont ever feel ignored though cos folks talk about other stuff, we dont mean to just if you are stopping in quickly your eye is often drawn to the names you know IYKWIM?


----------



## MissyMojo

Im not sure how many DPO i am, NTNP is great for relaxin and enjoying the ttc path, not so great for knowing cycle position


----------



## moggymay

average is 38 so maybe wait til then and test if no AF? Maybe test Friday morning and then go out Friday night make a big deal of it to either celebrate or not however it works out - have a special missymojo valentines eve eve!


----------



## MissyMojo

think i might test tues/wed then friday - having a girls night in on friday :) 

thanks hun 

the family coming to see aisha are coming at 3, so im off to have one last night with My Aisha Baby, :cry: 

nite girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just testsed again and bfn


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babes xx xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: babes xx xx xx

thinking that maybe ov was later then we thought


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug::hug:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya doodar :waves: :hi:

and all my :friends: 

Been to the market today and bought some lovely bits for us to send to cyprus and david bought me 2 gorgous dresses :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey everyone, how are you all today? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heys Hunni

im feelins ???? hahhah waiting for family to come back all together to see aisha again, 
so im feeling sad to see her go:cry:
but im also :headspin: about cyprus, its gona be really nice and hubby bought me 2 really pretty dresses :)


----------



## LittleAurora

i was feeling good. My ms was easing of and my energy is coming back! 
Untill my lunch made a re apearance! 

Only 3 days untill me scan!! whoo hoo!!

How are you lot?


----------



## MissyMojo

whooo scan :) little aurora - you excited?

and Butterfly how r u?

btw my Fbook is Joanne Humphreys if u ladies want to add me,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy ladies


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw, Jo. I think anyone would be upset to see their pet go, because they are like one of the family, but she will be going to a good home. Could you not also keep in touch with them to see how she is doing? When I had to see my little kitten Oreo I kept in touch with them to see how he is doing. Ah I love getting new clothes, lol, especially when OH buys them and I don't, hehe. I added you on FB too :)

Good luck for your scan Aurora :)

Anyways, I'm okay thanks. Just a little annoyed with my sister atm.

My FB is; https://www.facebook.com/xobutterflyy for anyone that wants to add me.


----------



## MissyMojo

whats up with ur sister?


ive added the lass on FB so hopefully i'll see her pics on there and be able to get updats :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well that's good. At least you'll know she is okay :)

I meant to says sister's ..both of them have annoyed me. They are twins and seem to 'gang up' together with things ..anyway, they are both almost 18, and one of them has NEVER had a job. She steals, she has bad hygiene and is really mouthy to people, so you wonder why she doesn't have a job. Anyway, she kept putting my OH down as a reference for her jobs and when we were at my parents house yesterday, my OH asked her why she's putting him. He said firstly he never got asked permission to be a reference and secondly you're not supposed to put family and she didn't say anything ..so today I come online and she's asking me for my address. I asked why ..she said because she's putting David down as a reference. I said you can't and she said why and again I told her because you can't put family down and she says to me "he's not family at all, you're not married and even when you are he will be nothing to me so I can put him down" and it really got me annoyed because, "yeah okay we may not be married but we are just as good as married and are planning to get married soon, so he IS still family and when we do get married, he will be your BIL so yeah he will be something to you" and she decides to be ever to "mature" and calls me a bitch lol, so I said to her "if you feel that way about him then and he is 'nothing' to you then you can't put him down as a reference anyway" so then the other sister messages me saying "you're a bitch why not let her put David down as a reference?" I just signed off because I'm not going to repeat myself or get myself more angered over it ...gr, I know it's over something so silly, but it's still annoyed me. I've been with my OH almost 5 years and we've been living together for 4 years yet she has the cheek to say that. My OH treats them like sisters ..sorry rant over now, lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni, 

they will "eventually" grow out of it hun x x xx x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah "eventually" lol ..they are so immature, but they get it from my mum. When they are messing around together all 3 of them can be so pathetic. I know I get my dad's maturity then, haha.


----------



## moggymay

could always point out that if he is nothing to them then the reference may reflect that....


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Butterfly, why are sisters such pains and so immature? i have one, she lives round the corner and can be a right pain in the backside at times lol x
Missymojo, has your furbaby gone now? i know its hard but you've done whats best for her, i wish we had a oversea's posting before hubby came out, you'll have a great time x
Doodar, how are you today? x
How is everyone else? Lindsey, don't give up yet, you may just have ov'd later, its not over till the evil witch arrives, good luck x
AFM i'm feeling a lot better today, still feel sicky but i'm managing to eat today. Its my weigh in day 2moro i hope this bug has helped out with my weight loss this week, i've a holiday to think of after all lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

Furbaby is stil with us, Tyra came today was very interested but is waiting for her oh's to get bk before she commits, so will come back to see her again wiith her oh :) 

i know its gonna be the best thing for her :)

Im in the Middle of sorting our clothes and linen and towels, what to send ahead to cyprus and the bare minimum to keep at home 

:hugs: to you all :kiss:


----------



## Berniep

Good luck with your packing Missymojo x

Goodnight everyone x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still in bloody limbo and getting grrrr with it


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Doodar, we are hoping to go on Hol mid april so about 2 months to go, if i could shift another 15lb's by then i'll have lost 2 stone (i lost another 1 and a half pounds this week and thats after been ill, need to start exercising more i think). I hope your hubby sa results are back 2moro, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Go to the docs about your shoulder, you need it sorting, take care x
Lindsey, sorry your in limbo, hope you get some answers soon, in particular a bfp, good luck x
Butterfly, how are you today? x
Missymojo, Sam and everyone else, how are you all today? hope your all well x

AFM been to weightwatchers and as i said to doodar i've lost another 1 and a half pounds, one more lb to go till its a stone yay, i've also now lost 5% of my original body weight, although to be honest i can't tell yet lol. I'm back to work 2nite and am starting to regret saying i'd go back, i feel really sick today and don't think i'll get thru the day without been sick but its too late to ring in now so i'll have to go and see what happens, i've 2 days off after 2nite so i can get over this bug properly then. Well i better go, will pop baxk on 2nite when i get home, have a lovely day everyone x


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon girls,,,,
just back from work, well been an hour or so, sat down had a can of coke and toast, goung to make a chicken curry for dins tonight..

arrr Linds that's a nutshell your in not knowing what the feck is going on, try and get your bloods done they should be able to pick very quickly if your preggies

MissyMojo listen you better send some of that sun and heat to us :hugs: pretty please....... 

xoButterfly25 hmmm if i was you, i would ignore her for the time being not give any info at all about yourselves even on FB as she will use against you in some sort of why. She will have to learn the hard way 'cruel to be kind'
you dont need that stress at all specially in any relationship.

If any one does phone him on her behalf i would say NO I dont know her, 
cos in time say if goes for a new job say for an agent and this same person who interviewed your sis and your OH says yes she good worker etc... 
and she turns out not to be, they will just maybe hold that against him and put him in the same boat or even your self you know what i mean...

Rise above them... it's hard at times but when they see that they got to you they will feed on it, hold your breath when the door is closed (behind them) then cry if needed...


----------



## snowdrops

btw.... HAS ANYONE SEEN PATTY AROUND. even SAM :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> btw.... HAS ANYONE SEEN PATTY AROUND. even SAM :cry:

yep talkign to sam on yahoo atm


----------



## moggymay

is Sam avoiding us? Not seen her for days! Ask her if she saw Frans news?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> is Sam avoiding us? Not seen her for days! Ask her if she saw Frans news?

no she doesnt feel needed anymore saod she feels shes done the spells and tahst was all that was wanted


----------



## moggymay

shes not just the spell lady she is one of the gang - a founder member too! Get your ass back in here Ms Sam we miss you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> shes not just the spell lady she is one of the gang - a founder member too! Get your ass back in here Ms Sam we miss you:hugs:

she feels nobody wants to know her anymore all have gone elsewhere got bfps and new friends etc doesnt feel needed


----------



## moggymay

having more places to go and more friends to keep up with doesnt make each friend less - she should come back as we miss her. I find I have even stopped FBing as I cant keep up on there and here! I think she would be missed if she chose to go but understand it is her call. Say Hi to her and maybe will catch her in CBFM sometime if she isnt here


----------



## xoButterfly25

Doodar, yeah hopefully they will grow out of it. You think they would start to now as they are almost 18, but I'll probably be about 30 before that happens, haha. Yeah Oreo is okay, he is getting big. I still miss him though ..but I have my 3 other fur babies to keep me company :) How are you today?

BernieP, yeah I'm good thank-you and yourself?

snowdrops, yeah I don't really talk to them on FB a whole lot anyway but even if I don't tell them things, they still find out from someone or another (eg, my mother) it's kinda annoying that she tells them things. Even when I had my MC last year, I was so close not to telling her anyway and I asked her not to tell my sisters and she did ..ah well. I hope they soon realize they wont get anywhere with me or my OH if they carry on the way they are.

Sam ..if you read this, you need to get your arse back on here missy. You are most definitely needed here, you don't just do spells for us you are also a great friend to us all and you are missed on here already. We all love you hun xxx

Anyways, how are the rest of you?

I spoke to my doctor today about getting me and OH tested for any fertility problems. I know we've not been trying as long as some others may have but we just want to make sure there is nothing wrong and if there's nothing wrong then it's just a time thing really ..but then if there is something wrong, obviously we will know and hopefully get it sorted out. It's better to know now rather than later, when if there is something wrong it may be too late.


----------



## 4everhopefull

sam, I know i dont know you well, and i'm probably the annoying newbie to you lady's but from what Ive seen shes wonderfull, and in my eyes, i say her as a matrearch of streingth, i was popping in and out of this thread and is lovley and friendly.....please come back, please bring your aura back...it was loverly to have you ladys make us newbies feel not so silly...and not so alone.....sending beautifull vibes your way ladies XX :dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam!!! Sam!!! Sam!!! Sam!!! SAM!!! *SAM!!!!!!!!*

:cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey guys i got your messages and its nice to know you still want to chat with me lol 

hey Rebecca i heard you shout from here lol, how are we all, 

Moggy yeah i saw Fran's news how wonderful is that? absolutely amazing news told her that hsg would work lol and as she was due to go the fertility place its sods law!!

4 ever, thanks hun lol, how did the spell go? also i see you do ayurveda, how do you find it?

Kelly how are you hun, doing well i hope, hoping the doc can help you get your bfp soon
hey Jacqui, how are you doing hun? hope you're ok

to everyone else hi, hope you're all doing good too.xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi sam babes!!!!!! missed you!!! havn't done the spell yet, need to wait for pennies for candles...oh how pathetic am i LOL !! getting them sat! and the string stuff babes. ayurveda is cool, i take elements of it and use it to increase my spirituality!. i went for a beautfull walk today and swear i saw my princess in all of the budding flowers and baby ducks...such a relief to see new life in the universe!. spoke to the doctor today, she seamed hopefull but thinks i may be having a long cycle because of the silly depo jab.so trying rasberry leaf to help???? i also spoke about the possibility of loss again due to my bicoruate uterus and she gave me 50/50...even maybe better odds again!!! so heres hoping!!!, i love this thread!!!!
ohhh and im getting a microscope soon aswell so hopefully will help me chart!!! XXXXXXXX


----------



## LittleAurora

whoop! hi hon! :)

hows things your end?!


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> shes not just the spell lady she is one of the gang - a founder member too! Get your ass back in here Ms Sam we miss you:hugs:
> 
> she feels nobody wants to know her anymore all have gone elsewhere got bfps and new friends etc doesnt feel neededClick to expand...

That is a load of crap and she knows it! I check in here daily just to see how you all are doing! I don't always write but I check often! Hope she at leasts finds here way back here!


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, your our friend and we love chatting to you, stick around, we miss you when your not here, how are you and Em? x
Butterfly, i'm fine thanks for asking, what did the doc say? x
How is everyone else? hope your all well x

I've just popped on quickly before bed i'm done in, so going to have a early night, will be back 2moro x


----------



## MissyMojo

Doodar - get ur arse to the drs - get your shoulder seen to and those damn SA results

Lindseyanne, hope limbos over soon with a shiny :bfp:

Berniep - hope you feel better soon, and well done on your weightloss

snowdrops - hope ur chicken curry was nice, i will send sunshine over to you all

Moggymay - how you doing?

Butterfly25  - hope ur drs can sort some tests out, and then you know what the score is 

4everhopefull - hope all your doing is gonna pay off with a shiny :bfp:

Sam - u get your arse back here, sit down and chat with ur girlies - listen to the crazy geordie! how are the kids and Matt?

LittleAurora - lego is coming along nicely :hugs:

Csunshine - Happy 13 weeks hunni x x 

Hey girls, 

*Went out to the pub for one after work,
Aisha is still with us for now, Tyra wants her lil boy and oh to meet aisha before they decide, i know its for the best, but heartbreaking too
I hope to find work in Cyprus  im excited for it and nervous too, told work properly today and will be having a meeting with boss on wednesday to look at giving my notice etc- sorting paper work etc,
 today for me - day 34 of ? ? ? got a loaad of creamy cm going on and i havent had a spot breakout yet, I always have one or two, but usually when  is due a visit i get a lot more . . . .*


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## moggymay

can I second that


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif
thanks guys, think i am just feeling a little down and lonely lol, i miss you all too 
i'm glad to hear you are all well and Vicky i third that!!!xx


----------



## moggymay

can we have some team hedgewitch cheerleading smilies?


----------



## hedgewitch

I aim to please lol, here ya go hun
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_107v.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_1_213.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_204.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

Whoop!!!


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> shes not just the spell lady she is one of the gang - a founder member too! Get your ass back in here Ms Sam we miss you:hugs:
> 
> *she feels nobody wants to know her anymore all have gone elsewhere got bfps and new friends etc doesnt feel needed*Click to expand...

what brought that on, i know Sam been through the mill alot lately. But i think your always going to the one or two who gust after one thing from some one. But seeing here there's a good few of us here are here together for support and have built up a special bond.

omg just listing on the news here on the telly BANK OF SCOTLAND CLOSING 44 of its branches here in Ireland heck of a job loss...

anyhow making some dins
baked drumsticks in cola, with onions,mushrooms & carrots mmmm delish


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif
> thanks guys, think i am just feeling a little down and lonely lol, i miss you all too
> i'm glad to hear you are all well and Vicky i third that!!!xx


so sorry to hear i just seen that you feel maybe used (not sure if thats thing to say)
You've been through a hell of alot the last few months, i dont think you grieve probably, you that song (cant think who sang it now) 'SHOUT! LET IT ALL OUT SHOUT! THSES ARE THE THINGS WE NEED SO SHOUT LET IT ALL OUT! me thinks you need to do that, or at lest have some time out from the home front... Dont forget were here for you no matter what even you just want to let it all out just shout :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies, how have we been today?


----------



## Csunshine013

Yeah Sam is back! So glad you came back! I have missed you as well. I see you on occassion on FB but have been stuck in with all the snow and the wind plays hell on my internet! 

I just want to say that I hope you and Matt are doing well! Em getting better? Hope your doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## MissyMojo

not sure when the family are coming agian, - havent heard from her since :confused: 

we have a few dates - we send furniture 24th march, and aiming to fly out on the 3rd of may!

last working day is 28th april :) 

i'll get left to own devices to find work, butt can sign up for email updates for jobs on camp. 

hope sa results are in tomoro x x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Sorry I've not posted on here today, I totally forgot. I've only posted on a few random threads today and then the rest of the day I've been busy and last night I went to bed really early as I didn't feel too good.

Hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya butterfly :hug: 


Im doing ok :) got counselling today - bit nervous about it all


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girlies! :wave:

Sam - I'm glad to see you back in here! Sorry I haven't been around here (not entirely my fault) or on Facebook (totally my fault) lately! I miss you though... I can't keep up with people like I could on Facebook because they went and changed it all on me... in a BAD way! :hugs: to you though!!! Love you, girly!

I've been really focusing on getting my house in order and kind of avoiding spending too much time online lately. Hope you're all well! I tried to catch up... sort of! It's long! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you megg , i hate the new damn fb! 

and we do chat!! lol. x x


----------



## Megg33k

The new FB absolutely BLOWS! Grrr! I want to scream at the person who created it "I put people who were due the same month that I SHOULD have been in a separate group so that I DIDN'T see their scan pics every damn time I log in, asshole!" But, nooooo.... my my damned groups are empty now... WTF?

Anyway, FB rant over! LOL How are you lot tonight... this morning.... afternoon... whatever it may be? HAHA!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhh still no af and my flippin temp has gone up again:wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, hope we are all ok today,
ok so news update for everyone,
Em has got her hospital appointment tomorrow so we shall see what they say about her leg, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_10_7.gifshe is driving me insane asking to go back to school so here's hoping they will let her after half term.
spekaing of half term that means i will have the pleasure of Hannah for a week which i am not looking forward to as she is in her "kevin" phase at the min, for those of you that don't know what i am talking about kevin is a character made up by harry enfield and it portrays a teenager who thinks everything is unfair and is soooooo Hannah at the minhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_10.gif
Matt went and did his Barb test on monday for the army and passed on a high end level one which is apparently good, only got that because his writing and spelling looks like a spider crawled over the page after falling in an ink well lol!! so my hubby will soon be going off to do his training
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_18_4.gif
As for me well 4 days till AF is due and i was nauseus monday night, tuesday for a little while but it passed and then this morning i been https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_7.gifso i am not even going down the road of maybe as i know i am not as i got a bfn yesterday so i have obviously caught some bug again!! although i have a hankering for a chicken bhuna with pilau rice and naan bread, garlic mushroom puree and of course onion bhajee's since i woke up this morning, and my appetite is through the roof so lock up your biccies!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_1.gif


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How are you all?
i'm sat watching "one born every minute" that was on last night and have cried loads, my hubby tells me not to watch this sort of programme cause he knows what i'm like lol but i watch anyway. One lady had a c-section cause her baby was poorly and it reminded me of when i had Harry he was rushed off after a little glance at him and i didn't see for 24 hours, the lady on here is getting upset cause her baby is in special care and she can't see him yet, its brought back such memories. Now a lady is just crowning and i'm sat crying with her too. But even though i can see how much pain shwe is in, i really wish it was me, i'm so jealous.
Hope your all ok and having a good day, nice to see you back Sam x


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon everyone, its a brrrrr sunny, cloudy, hail, sleet day here ......

Arrrh Sam hope everything goes well tomorrow for Em be interesting to hear what new color plaster she will get this time ....

Congrats Matt on passing, good luck with the training build up those muscles.


chicken bhuna with pilau rice and naan bread, garlic mushroom puree and of course onion bhajee's sounds delish just like what the doctor ordered for a day like this...

Linds GET yourself to the doc NOW to do a blood test :happydance:

also not liking the FB, why do they always keep changing things damned computer geeks *sign* hmmm

Are any of yers doing anything for Sunday Valentines day, we just give each other a card, well he normal gives choclates but he working this weekend so, 


well its CD12 for me ...


----------



## MissyMojo

Afternoon ladies - 

been to counselling and cried - it was horrble and now im emotionally exhausted, then tried to get some time off work but no allocation so i came into work went to the loos and BAM there she is the fooking :witch:

so i broke down at my bosses desk pleading for allocation, she signed me off the phones today to sit and listen to another csr and has given me tomro off

im in so much pain with back ache have popped some diclofenac - got i love this pain killer, and im offically done :hissy: i am not ttc until im in cyprus, i am not having a ticker or anything i will mark today in my diary and focus on my move, i really dont have the energy for much else :(


----------



## LittleAurora

Scan went so well!!! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time! lol....The midwife was even able to show us the cord! and she made a coment on how nice and thick it was! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon everyone, its a brrrrr sunny, cloudy, hail, sleet day here ......
> 
> Arrrh Sam hope everything goes well tomorrow for Em be interesting to hear what new color plaster she will get this time ....
> 
> Congrats Matt on passing, good luck with the training build up those muscles.
> 
> 
> chicken bhuna with pilau rice and naan bread, garlic mushroom puree and of course onion bhajee's sounds delish just like what the doctor ordered for a day like this...
> 
> Linds GET yourself to the doc NOW to do a blood test :happydance:
> 
> also not liking the FB, why do they always keep changing things damned computer geeks *sign* hmmm
> 
> Are any of yers doing anything for Sunday Valentines day, we just give each other a card, well he normal gives choclates but he working this weekend so,
> 
> 
> well its CD12 for me ...

lol im waiting atm ive had a 45 day cycle before infact this time last year and all the doc said to me was if ur having neg tests come back in 6 mths if no perioud


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today? I'm in one of those really fed up moods today and just plodding along. I'm annoyed with my cousin again, she bloody tagged me in her scan picture that she got yesterday. She didn't tag anyone else besides her and her boyfriend and then she tags me in it, hoping to get a reaction from me, but I stayed clam and just un-tagged myself. Gr, she is doing my head in though. She is acting like a child trying to piss me off saying "oooh I'm pregnant and you're not" that's the kind of way that children act, not a 21 year old.

*Meg;* I got your request on Facebook. I accepted it ..oh yeah I fecking hate the new Facebook, they don&#8217;t even give us a chance to get used to the old one and then they go and change it again, lol. Hope you&#8217;re okay though hun xx

*Lindsey;* Good luck. Let&#8217;s hope AF will stay a no show. Get to the doctors for a blood test hun :) xx

*Sam;* I&#8217;m so glad you didn&#8217;t leave us. It&#8217;s good to see you posting on here again. I&#8217;ve missed you so much. I hope everything goes well with Emma tomorrow. Sorry to hear that Hannah is going through her &#8216;Kevin&#8217; phase, I think we&#8217;ve all gone through it though. I love Harry Enfield&#8217;s characters, they are so funny ..only the old ones though. I also hope that AF stays gone for you. Ah, I used to love having all that from the Indian, but for some reason I&#8217;ve totally and completely gone off Indian food now ..well all Indian takeaway anyway, I can only eat Indian at one of our local restaurants and it&#8217;s cheap buffet too, so it&#8217;s always good to go there every so often, I prefer Chinese food though  Hope you&#8217;re doing well though xx

*BernieP;* I never got around to watching it, I forgot it was on, but I managed to catch a little of it. I was told there was a guy on there who was really annoying and everyone who was saying about it said if that he was their partner they would have killed him, lol ..hope you&#8217;re okay though xx

*snowdrops;* how are you today? xx

*Jo;* I&#8217;m so sorry to hear that the witch got you :hugs: xx

*Aurora;* aw your scan pics are wonderful hun :flower: xx

Hope the rest of you are doing okay xx


----------



## Berniep

Evening ladies,
How are you all?
Sam, sorry your cousin is been so childish, try your best to ignore her x
Snowdrops, we do a card and small pressie for v day, so will you be BDing for v day then? have fun x
Missymojo, :hugs:, sorry your having such a bad day x
Aurora, gorgeous scan pics, you must be so excited x
Lindsey, i hope the witch stays away, good luck x
Butterfly, how are you today? x
Doodar how are you? x
How is everyone else? x

I'm off to bed soon, we've had friends for tea 2nite so that was fun 4 noisy boys running around the house i'm done in now. Its my youngest's assembly 2moro, he's got a line to say, i can't wait i'll be sat there a proud mum, i'm then at work and then its parents evening so a busy day for me, i need all the sleep i can get, night x


----------



## Megg33k

Butterfly - Your cousin is starting to piss me off for you! LOL *pounds fist in other hand* Do you... uhm... need me to have a "word" with her? :rofl:

Sam - Sounds like Hedge Towers are going to be busy and maybe a bit annoying here shortly with the angsty teen thing going on during a school break! Hoping Em gets good news on her leg. I'm really glad to see you posting in here regularly again! You should know we all love you loads! :hugs:

Linds - Holy crap! 6 freakin' months??? What the bloody hell were they thinking? That's ridiculous! Suddenly I'm pretty happy that my OB/GYN is so Provera-happy, I guess!

Missy - :hugs: I'm sorry it's been such a hard day... but tomorrow is another chance for a better, brighter one!!! 

Aurora - Awww! Looks just like you! :winkwink:

AFM... I tested this morning and was pretty happy to see a :bfn: since that's what it's been for forever and I wouldn't have believed anything else. So, I refilled my Provera and just downed the first pill! I should be bleeding in 7-10 days... Never been so happy at the thought of bleeding! :rofl: My PMA is through the roof today... I've been getting my life in order, and I think it's all the key to success at the moment. 

A friend of mine who is an amazing tarot reader did a reading for me many months ago... July maybe... and she told me that I would soon be starting a career and having a baby. But, she also told me that there was stuff I needed to let go of first... I got the impression that "soon" was relative to how quickly I could let go of things. Well, I managed to let go of a metric ton of emotional pain shortly after that... it took a good long talk, a lot of tears, and some self-realization... but I did it! I thought that was it and then I fell pregnant... but it didn't work out... obviously! Even when I was pregnant... I never quite felt right... I've thought maybe it was because my body knew it wasn't to be or something... I even thought to myself "I don't have enough time to get things done if I'm having a baby in June." I felt bad about thinking it... but I felt a time crunch. I knew my house wasn't how I wanted it when I had my baby. Well... It's getting there now. I'm getting things accomplished and making it into a real "home" for the first time since we moved in back in Jan, 2006!!! OMG! That's a long time ago to have lived without it feeling like a home. I'm starting to believe that there was much, much more that I needed to let go of before the time would be right. 

Honestly, this looooooooong, stupid cycle when I knew I wasn't pregnant and was "waiting for AF to show"... It's given me a chance to not think about TTC, because I couldn't TTC when I was post-O, no bleed, and not pregnant. There was nothing I could do. But, now that there's been so much progress on my house... I was finally ready to test the one last time and make my move to take the Provera, start a new cycle, and get back in the game. This has been a great break if I'm being honest with myself... and I think it's taught me to let go of all the obsessing a bit.

Sorry that was so very long... it really belonged in a journal entry, but every journal I start gets locked because people can't leave me be. lol So, I guess you girls got the brunt of it. If you read all the way through that, then BIG :hugs: to you! Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I'm going to move on as I don't feel a part of this thread any longer.


I only wish the best for you all!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! What's wrong, sunshine? :hugs: You'll be missed if you go... just so you know! :(


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw, sunshine, why do you feel that? You know you are welcome here hun :hugs:

and Meg, yeah my cousin is seriously pissing me off, lol. My OH even said "I'm gonna fecking message her" and I was like "nooo don't" haha. It would just cause more trouble and I've had enough of her to be honest, she's going to be a mum soon (in August) but still she's just acting so immature about the whole thing ..family can be a right pain, lol xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks Megg and Butterfly I just feel when ever I contribute here lately it's just skipped over and it's really not that big of deal if nobody wants to comment on what I say it just feels like I've gotten the cold shoulder. I am very proud to say that Sam gave me a fertility spell and I did what she told me and now am carrying my little one. It's been a long hard road and tbh I can relate to all of these ladies so very well. Just being hormonal I guess :shrug:


----------



## xoButterfly25

I know how you feel, I have been speaking to another one of the ladies on here who felt the same as me. I've been trying to involve myself with other peoples conversations but sometimes it doesn't work. I'm glad Sam is back, but I felt when she was gone people were being ignored here and not alot of support was given ..don't leave though. Things do get skipped over here sometimes, but I don't think it's done on purpose :hugs: xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies I'm going to move on as I don't feel a part of this thread any longer.
> 
> 
> I only wish the best for you all!:hugs:

hey girls 
now Vickie hun what is wrong? are you ok, i hope i haven't skipped over your posts i haven't been on here too much myself due to the same feelings lol, think we are all just feeling a bit fed up at the min, hows things going with bump? morning sickness going but welcome to swollen ankles lol, don't leave hun, we all love you so much and its so nice to see the resident success stories are still with us, you are our inspiration, if we have you showing us it can be done then it makes us have hope,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Yeah Sam is back! So glad you came back! I have missed you as well. I see you on occassion on FB but have been stuck in with all the snow and the wind plays hell on my internet!
> 
> I just want to say that I hope you and Matt are doing well! Em getting better? Hope your doing well!:hugs:

hun i am so sorry i just went back and read and found a post, i am sorry if it is me that has upset you, i haven't really been on myself as i been sorting LM court case and fighting with the hospital,

as for facebook arrrggghhhh!!!! i took one look at it and shut the page down lol, 
matt and i are doing ok he has passed his BARB test and will be going off to do his army training soon, i have had to just accept it really and i will adapt given time i suppose lol, 
Em is going to hospital tomorrow to see about her leg, really hoping she will be able to have a few days back at school after the half term, she is bored and restless and i am gray lol, 
as for me i am due AF valentines day of all days lol, tested again today and it was a BFN i was sooooo gutted lol as i had believed it when i was told third time with clomid was the charm!! not for me hehe, oh well here we go again for next month.........


----------



## hedgewitch

Berniep said:


> Hello ladies,
> How are you all?
> i'm sat watching "one born every minute" that was on last night and have cried loads, my hubby tells me not to watch this sort of programme cause he knows what i'm like lol but i watch anyway.
> 
> Hope your all ok and having a good day, nice to see you back Sam x

hey sweet how are you? i had this programme booked onto my sky plus to record for me but when it came to watch it one of my darling family had decided to treat me with kid gloves and removed it due to me being upset because of LM, nice of them to think but bloody annoying lol!!xx



snowdrops said:


> Afternoon everyone, its a brrrrr sunny, cloudy, hail, sleet day here ......
> 
> Arrrh Sam hope everything goes well tomorrow for Em be interesting to hear what new color plaster she will get this time ....
> 
> Congrats Matt on passing, good luck with the training build up those muscles.
> 
> 
> chicken bhuna with pilau rice and naan bread, garlic mushroom puree and of course onion bhajee's sounds delish just like what the doctor ordered for a day like this...
> 
> Are any of yers doing anything for Sunday Valentines day, we just give each other a card, well he normal gives choclates but he working this weekend so,

hey you,lovely cold winters day here, frosty with brilliant blue skies, ahhh i love days like this, i shall let you know what colour Em gets this time lol, i tell you she has had every colour going now lol, the congrats for matt, he says thanks, he's all excited about it but not me lol

as for sunday we have planned the witch's arrival so not much will be going on at Hedge Towers, we didn't even do anything special for our wedding anniversary unless you count matt going and joining the army......xx



MissyMojo said:


> Afternoon ladies -
> 
> been to counselling and cried - it was horrble and now im emotionally exhausted, then tried to get some time off work but no allocation so i came into work went to the loos and BAM there she is the fooking :witch:
> 
> so i broke down at my bosses desk pleading for allocation, she signed me off the phones today to sit and listen to another csr and has given me tomro off
> 
> im in so much pain with back ache have popped some diclofenac - got i love this pain killer, and im offically done :hissy: i am not ttc until im in cyprus, i am not having a ticker or anything i will mark today in my diary and focus on my move, i really dont have the energy for much else :(

aww sweetie, i know how the counselling can be, and to have the witch arrive is just a double whammy, sending big hugs your way hun,xx



LittleAurora said:


> Scan went so well!!! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time! lol....The midwife was even able to show us the cord! and she made a coment on how nice and thick it was! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg

she is beautiful hun,xx



xoButterfly25 said:


> *Sam;* Im so glad you didnt leave us. Its good to see you posting on here again. Ive missed you so much. I hope everything goes well with Emma tomorrow. Sorry to hear that Hannah is going through her Kevin phase, I think weve all gone through it though. I love Harry Enfields characters, they are so funny ..only the old ones though. I also hope that AF stays gone for you. Ah, I used to love having all that from the Indian, but for some reason Ive totally and completely gone off Indian food now ..well all Indian takeaway anyway, I can only eat Indian at one of our local restaurants and its cheap buffet too, so its always good to go there every so often, I prefer Chinese food though  Hope youre doing well though xx

hey hun, how are you doing, sounds like you are having fun with your family at the min, this is why i have none lol its easier, i will let you know tomorrow how Em goes, hoping like i said she can go back to school, i have missed you too hun, been a long time since we had a good chat.
as for Hannah well i'm thinking a roll of gaffer tape........xx



Berniep said:


> Evening ladies,
> How are you all?
> Sam, sorry your cousin is been so childish, try your best to ignore her x
> 
> How is everyone else? x

hey hun, hope you are well, not sure if that was meant for me lol,xx



Megg33k said:


> Sam - Sounds like Hedge Towers are going to be busy and maybe a bit annoying here shortly with the angsty teen thing going on during a school break! Hoping Em gets good news on her leg. I'm really glad to see you posting in here regularly again! You should know we all love you loads! :hugs:

Megg dear, i am thinking if i start packing now leave in the morning i can be at least a hundred miles away by the time they finish school lol, xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I say go for it and run!!! LOL

Butterfly - Yes! They can DEFINITELY be a pain! :hugs:

Sunshine - I wasn't here for a whole week or I would have been sure to respond to you! :hugs: Don't leave! I know for a fact that I'm super psyched to get to see all the Hedgewitch Fertility Spell babies!


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies,
hope we are all ok this morning, up to now i have tested FMU :bfn: of course, then spent the last 20mins heaving and throwing so the only think i can think it is, is the clomid, must be. my boobs are in agony today so this witch needs to hurry up and show her face so i can get some relief, 
so we are off to the hospital soon and i shall let you all know what happened when i get back,
hope you all have a good morning, its sunny and blue skies here but wow its cold, everywhere is coated with a light white dusting and it looks beautiful.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Sam, 

hope em gets the news shes after :) & :hug: to you 

im feeling sorry for myself today, will perk up when the :witch: pisses off


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Sam,
> 
> hope em gets the news shes after :) & :hug: to you
> 
> im feeling sorry for myself today, will perk up when the :witch: pisses off

awww hun, i do hope you feel better later on, try to take it easy today, like i said yesterday have a pj day and snuggle in your duvet!! you will feel better for it. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

im curled on my sofa, got gmtv on, having a cuppa!! did sooo much last night packing wise :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Lindsey hunni, how you doin?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Lindsey hunni, how you doin?

im shatterd didnt sleep to good last night im still waiting on witchy bitchy to arive and begining to think im more 15 dpo instead of 24 lol would explain why she hasnt showed yet. hows you hunni?


----------



## MissyMojo

the :witch: is being a cow - but im feelin full of energy so on tidying up ma house :)


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, well back from the hospital and Em has healed great!! no need for anymore ops in the near future, later on in life yes but for now she has had the cast taken off and has been given an air boot lol which is great you put it on then pump it up, wonder if they could do me a bra like that???
she can now begin to put weight on it and can go back to school after half term so that is a relief!!
so i am now going to try get some lunch but i feel so sick i don't even want to eat.....
jo glad to see you are snuggled up,now stay like that for the day lol!! MMMMWWAHH!!


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon just home from work,

AWW Linds that must so annoying and frusting the waiting didnt relaised your cycle could be up to cd45,,, 

cSunshine you will always be part if us, its nice to hear and see how one progress we feel part of on seening how your babs getting bigger, i know we have our down days wishing were in your shoes.

cant remeber how everyone is :dohh::dohh::nope: from there post that ive read, think a cup of coffee is in order 

back in a while


----------



## 4everhopefull

i think this is going to have to be hello and goodbye for a while ladies. my witch didnt show and now cd 40 so i went doctors and she did a test....:bfn:. apparantly its the silly one off depo shot i had done thats scared my :witch: away. ive tried parsley tea till im sick and no :witch: so i dont think thers anything more i can do but pray my period comes back again. ive never felt so defalted and sad. and to think i detoxed from mental health tablets for the last 2 months after bieng on them for 9 years. im ready to quit my fight to stay well. i really feel its a kick in the teeth for me...god i tried so hard. 
sorry this has been a depressing note .
luffs ya all
4ever XXX
:dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

4 ever, dont give up hope sweetie, my cycles are all over the place since my mmc, i've had some long cycles at 45/49 days x x 

things will even up i promise xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
im now doing 33/35 day cycles xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks missy im sat here crying my eyes out. i feel im on another planet from everyone else. my mum is having a field day with this...she didnt want me to have another as it was. do i keep charting missy? i was going to get a microscope to monitor my ovulation...do you think this will give me somthing to monitor it or make it worse?...i think it may help me to understand my cycles more. oh sigh....
places hands in face.....
i was so excited.....ohh im such a depresshead aint i! sorry babes, ive been googling depo and think thease sites my scaremonger a bit. :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> thanks missy im sat here crying my eyes out. i feel im on another planet from everyone else. my mum is having a field day with this...she didnt want me to have another as it was. do i keep charting missy? i was going to get a microscope to monitor my ovulation...do you think this will give me somthing to monitor it or make it worse?...i think it may help me to understand my cycles more. oh sigh....
> places hands in face.....
> i was so excited.....ohh im such a depresshead aint i! sorry babes, ive been googling depo and think thease sites my scaremonger a bit. :dust:

hun i have dodgy cyles longest one ive had is 45 so far and atm im late with lots of bfns ur not alone


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: to you both x x x


----------



## Megg33k

4ever - My cycles have gone to crap since my MMC! Look at my damn ticker! I mean, UGH! But, that doesn't mean that I should give up and you shouldn't give up either! Head up, honey! It'll happen! :hugs:

Sam - Glad Em healed well! Also, it COULD all be the Clomid... it's evil! :hugs:

Linds - Sorry your mystery is still a mystery too! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been for a walk in the cold to go get paint:haha: we have decided as we spend all out time in this room its stupid having our bedroom so big so are moving the comps etc into the bedroom and decorating this room into a simple bedroom


----------



## snowdrops

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
to you all, the things us women go through, makes us stronger, 

Just back from the shops, its cold out there.


Megg33k what part of the states you from, are you getting much of the snow,was on the news last night how bad it is in Washington

arrrh i dont know how long its taken me to type this the little on keeps on and on at me even though daddy is here but she just wants me, and me wants a break...


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks girls....i guess i was being bratty but i was scared. maybe i shouldnt google anymore lol. i know my cycles will return (fx) and i just have to chill out XXX
luffs ya alls XXXX :dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: :ban: & :ignore: & :gun: to google it is not your friend!!!!!!


----------



## 4everhopefull

Missy you always make me smile babes!!! god i been immgining allsorts...i even had it in my head the depo killed my uterus lmao!!!! me and my immagination :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

what u like missus


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope my little emotional roller coaster didn't offend anyone!:hugs:

Sam so glad your getting the court case and David and Em are getting squared away!:hugs: 

I just want to give you all a little back ground from the last year so you don't give up! First off I turned 39 in July so that is a set back in itself. I had a mmc at 15wk+5d on March 9th and had to have a D&C afterward I also went through loosing my Mom really suddenly the end of June then found out I was pg the end of July but mc Aug. 15th it took a few more cycle and in Nov I found I was pg again, but sadly that ended in mc on Nov. 15th as well. We didn't skip a beat and got straight back on the horse and bam Dec. we got our BFP that was the most sticky of all and am now very close to 14wks. I'm a really big basket case atm, but once I get past 16wks I will try and enjoy and relax a bit, but I'm still here and tbh if all the shit that has hit me in the past year didn't stop me, nothing will! I hope this inspires some of you to continue on your path and don't give up!

:hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

oh well its poo somtimes aint it girls....
congratz sunshine hunny!!!
and missey im going to still chart to see if thers any ovulation! could there be?....oh well microscope here i come!!!! ohh the fun i will have putting everything under the microscope!!!


----------



## Doodar

This will be my last post on here. I have decided to leave the thread and the forum for good. It has taken me the best part of a day to delete every one of my posts, but I am finally done. It made me realise how many of my post have been overlooked and how many times I've bounced back from it. I can't bounce back this time. I want to wish you all the best of luck in your life's journey's whichever path your life should lead you down I hope its a healthy and happy one. Goodbye and Good Luck.x x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww ddoodar hunni - please add me on fb at least so we can keepp in touch, imsorry u feel this way, im Joanne Humphreys xx

ad i think some of it may be me :( as i often post frm my phone n i dnt get to see much on it. xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Doodar said:


> This will be my last post on here. I have decided to leave the thread and the forum for good. It has taken me the best part of a day to delete every one of my posts, but I am finally done. It made me realise how many of my post have been overlooked and how many times I've bounced back from it. I can't bounce back this time. I want to wish you all the best of luck in your life's journey's whichever path your life should lead you down I hope its a healthy and happy one. Goodbye and Good Luck.x x

Oh hun do what you must just know your on our mind while your gone! I only wish the best for you fxd that you get your baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all? Sorry if I've missed anyone's post but I'm actually too tired to read back through pages, so don't hate me for it xxx

I'm soo tired today, I just want to sleep but I'm not going to. My sleeping pattern is so messed up already and I don't want to make it any worse. Also I think my periods are totally messed up too, because the last few months they have been. Starting from September. I had a period in September, then I skipped October, had a period in November, skipped December, had a period January and now I'm late again this month so I probably will end up having my next one in February ..it's kinda pissing me off because only since last year it's been messing up like this. I saw the doctor this week about fertility problems but have to go see him again for a proper appointment in 2 weeks time, so I'm going to have to mention that to him, although I have no idea why they have been messing up ..argghh, it's stressing me out so much :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> Megg33k what part of the states you from, are you getting much of the snow,was on the news last night how bad it is in Washington

I'm in Peoria... kind of western central Illinois! We've had snow for a couple of months but never more than maybe 4-6 inches at a time! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladoies


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning Sweetie!! how are you?

Megg - only 4-6 inches :rofl: 

Butterfly - how you doing darl, my cycles average at 38 days long so theres a few months i dont have a period, whats your cycle average?

Csunshine thanks for sharing your journey

afm- cd3, got work today, then more packing tonite,


----------



## 4everhopefull

morning you lovley lot......hands fresh expresso around the room XXXX dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi 4ever :)

I'm sat with my Cup of Tea, waiting to brave the cold! 

:dust: for you all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ff has changed my cycle day grrrr whwereeee oh where is my af i want the cramps and bleeding thank you


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni x x x i'll send her to u when im done with her - she'll be with u by monday? sound ok?  :rofl:

thats me off to work xxx luvz ya ladies x x x


----------



## 4everhopefull

amen to that lyndseyanne hunnypie. its getting silly in this house, im brewing parsley tea and red rasberry leaf tincture lol XX

huggs to you all XXXX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww hunni x x x i'll send her to u when im done with her - she'll be with u by monday? sound ok?  :rofl:
> 
> thats me off to work xxx luvz ya ladies x x x

yeh that sounds great! just make sure she does no stopping by at anyone else:haha: have a good day at work hun xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

fx for you lyndseyanne, hope the :witch: shows her welcome face for you babe. 
hi meg, ill need to inbox you hunny XX
:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies, hope we are all well today


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yeh that sounds great! just make sure she does no stopping by at anyone else:haha: have a good day at work hun xx

she'll probably get to me before you lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Missy your very welcome and I know everybody in here has their own journey but just wanted to be able to shed a little light at the end.

Lindsey hope AF starts soon!

Sam how are you doing today?

4ever can I ask why your using rasberry and parsley tea? I'm not very versed in tea:dohh:

Megg hope your well today!

afm nothing new just going to the school and talk to DD's teacher and principle about the way things are being handled with DD! I'll explain once I return and get the full story not just DD's one.
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sunshine (Vickie is it?) - I AM well! :) I hope the talk went well... Quite interested in what all that is about! :hugs:

4ever - I got your message and sent one back! I hope it works?

Sam - Hey, gorgeous! How are you today?


----------



## 4everhopefull

csunshine103, hi babes, im using the teas to try and regulate my cycles but its done nothing lol so im just weeweeing tonnes and nothing else lol....im not sure i was doing it right. huggs to you beautifull ladys XX...ohh can you guys help me with a dilemma please?


----------



## 4everhopefull

*where is you all?????????????.....the world of bnb is ohh soooo quiet, bu bum be bum.....la la la ...sorry i got energy tonight lol *


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> *where is you all?????????????.....the world of bnb is ohh soooo quiet, bu bum be bum.....la la la ...sorry i got energy tonight lol *

im here just uploading pics of our wedding we got today:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm cleaning my house! LOL


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes Megg it's Vickie. The talk didn't happen. I did have a call from her teacher and my DD is in so deep atm I don't think she is ever going to dig herself out. My DH went and picked up her assignments that weren't complete and all this other stuff so her and I are going to have a nice chat when I get home. My DH has an issue with my DD as he is not her BIO dad and he is very hard on her. So I asked him not to give her the papers until I had a chance to go through them. I am afraid that if I speak to her right now that I will get very angry and say things I will regret so glad to be at work atm.


4ever thanks for explaining. I had never heard of that, but then again my cycles have always been normal. :shrug: sorry I can't help.


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh... sounds like she's found herself in some hot water for sure! The cool off is probably a good thing... definitely! I can imagine how unhappy you probably are. As for DH not being bio-dad... I understand how it goes. I was a step-mom for 5 years and we had sole custody. Today, I consider him my first child and always will... but it was difficult at first... a weird line that has to be walked. I don't know if he's new to the step-parenting or not... but I think it will probably get easier over time. I know it did for me! Hope your little chat with her goes well. How old is she?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, i know its the middle of the night in UK but wanted to say howdy doo dee to everyone. news from https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_229.gif Hedge Towers up to now is that today i am 13dpo, cd 27 and FF is telling me to test today but i am not going to as i have developed a serious case of POAS OCD, for the last 4 days i have done it and everytime it was a BFN so i am not doing it. my LP has only ever been 13 once, usually only make it till 12 so we shall see what happens today, i ovulated bang on cd 14 this month and i usually have a 28 day cycle so i may still get that this month not sure how it works........
symptoms i hear you ask, well my Lady Lumps are killing me they are stinging around the nipple too which is odd, although i will probably find i actually have dog hair in my bra or something so not sure if that counts, they feel like someone has run them through a mangle, then inflated them again lol, so REALLY sore!!
errrmmm they also look like they a map of britain's A roads stamped all over them, all greeny viens!!
i have a good appetite which i never ever have, i only usually eat once a day if that but the last few days i have been piggin out like you wouldn't believe but personally i think its just an excuse https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
and thats about it, my temp is creeping along my cover line, see link in siggy, but i did have a good thermal shift this month, i have no cramps as of yet although i have had lower back ache, the nausea has gone and thats about it, did i mention my boobs are hurting................


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh!! my niples were sooo sore in the early days!!! fingers crossed its a good sign!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? well my temp decided to go back up today so no flippin idea whats going on with me. stripping the room ready for painting today so will pop back on when i take a break


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust: Sam and Lindsey xxx

im cleaning and packing!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :dust: Sam and Lindsey xxx
> 
> im cleaning and packing!!!

swap im fed up of stripping would rather pack lol


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, i am up to my eyes with it, and have decorating to do yet!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls, how are we all today?https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gif
i woke up to a freezing cold room today we left the window open and the wind must have caught it in the night so it was wide open when i eventually woke up, needless to say i was freezing https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_26.gifwhen i took my temp and it was low....... but to be honest i think that is is probably a true-ish temp https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif 
boobs still sore but got achy pain over my left ovary and also got the backache this morning but it could be down to how i slept *she says whilst clutching at straws..........* so Matt thinks i should get three hours later on and see what it reads then, but to be honest i have done my temp now i have been up a while and by rule of thumb it gets higher the more activity you do so it should be high but it is actually still lower than my coverline so i am thinking the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1034.gif
is sinking fast lol, so i have had a good cry this morning and i hate the world https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_4_53.gif
i am so ready to give in and admit defeat https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_20.gif
after 7 years at this game and nothing to show for it except a box of ashes its just heartbreaking........BUT on the other hand i see the difference in my chart this month and i am seriously considering doing what the doc suggests and do the 100mg next cycle.......opinions please ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sweetie, cant commnt on charts but if your seeing a difference perhaps its worth giving it a shot x x x big :hug: xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_29_121.gif ok so confused!! i put in the temp from this morning to see what my coverline would look like and ff has now moved my ovulation day back to cd13 which is what it was to start off with??????? on the plus side my coverline has now dropped still below it though but also i am now 14DPO!!!!!! WOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOHOOOOO!! 14DPO!! that is great news , i haven't got to that point before so i know i defo got a 13day lp up to now which is amazing but i knew i had gone on cd13 as i felt it thats the night i was doubled up. so i got a bonus out of this cycle lol


----------



## MissyMojo

14dpo!!! :headspin: :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_29_121.gif ok so confused!! i put in the temp from this morning to see what my coverline would look like and ff has now moved my ovulation day back to cd13 which is what it was to start off with??????? on the plus side my coverline has now dropped still below it though but also i am now 14DPO!!!!!! WOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOHOOOOO!! 14DPO!! that is great news , i haven't got to that point before so i know i defo got a 13day lp up to now which is amazing but i knew i had gone on cd13 as i felt it thats the night i was doubled up. so i got a bonus out of this cycle lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 14 dpo toldddd u ur chart was getting better!


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon 

i know jack sh!te about temping on the charts got to much for me timing etc.. sorry i woundnt be able to help... 

hope your all keeping well, stripping (Linds) moving & packing (MissyMojo) 


LittleAurora wanted to say wpw on your scan pics there the other day, but had a brain like a sift, said to meself wow lovely etc... and forgot to comment on your little baba scan. :dohh: :sleep:

LOL.. said to OH last night, well he asked me to shave his hair, i said ok i'll do it in a while, (on fridays we do takeaway) so i said OH "do you wana eat now or do you wana eat after your dinner " (takeaway) he looked at me and do you know what you said looked at him of cousre i do so i said it again, looking at him like whats your problem what part dont you understand then it only dawned on me what i said we were in knots of laugher,,,

Had to buy Jedward cd single for the little one today as they were splash on the news here last night of the signing of cd in a local shopping center in Dublin, they live near us about 10 mins away,
For the other girls Jedward as know, (john & Edward twin brothers were on a program like you American idol but called the x factor, well jedward (17 year old) were love to hate, couldn't really sing but they came on the show and put there utter most to do there best Simon Cowell would knock but they never fell they dance entertainment wise was good coundnt help laughing at them, but most of the nation fell in love with them and their making it big, big time now its like their having the last laugh now
the song is 'under pressure' with vanilla ice ....


----------



## xoButterfly25

Good afternoon ladies, how are you all? Hope you're all doing well.

I feel so bloody bored today. I was going to go over my parents today, but didn't bother. I'm fed up because we've got no food in the house, not until Tuesday. David's work fucked his wages up and was meant to pay him yesterday but it's Tuesday now :growlmad: ..and speaking of David, he is also been really annoying me the last few days. He's had this week off work and has done nothing but play Xbox and when he loses a game or anything he stresses so badly and starts smashing things (on his 3rd Xbox controller) and no he has a thing and hitting the TV stand and he's gonna end up breaking it. 

Anyways, enough for my stupid ranting ..hope you're all doing okay :) xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Men Suck!! stupid idiots they are, My david goes in a strop when he loses too . 

:hug:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah, that's "boys and their toys" for ya lol.

Just wondered if anyone wanted to take a look at this topic I made with some quotes on that make us ALL the same :) https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...body-told-us-ttc-quotes-make-us-all-same.html


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!

sorry I dont know anything about temps or anything but if your chart is improving with the meds why not continue?

sorry just a flying visit will come back laters!!! big hugs all!


----------



## 4everhopefull

hugs to all of you beautifull laides XX sam, im throwing positive vibes your way babes, missy, have a tea break babes, god my memory is pants!!! lady with the stroppy husband at the x box mr hopefull cracks me up when he looses his games on those electric thing-a-me-bobs i laugh and that gets him so grumpy, he always blames the game!!!! and the swearing is unreal!!!! 

well, my news is i got my microscope today!!!! so fx eventually i may see my ovulating again !!!!! if not, its cool to look at everything in it!!!.
my poor baby boy puppy cut his feet big time on the moors today, hubby rang, omg!!!! the dog was dying!!!....rest assured it wasnt that dramatic! pretty sore for little guy tho, ive given him his painkillers and some iodine to make him clean nd hes snoring on the sofa next to me!!! 
lufs to you all, mwah,
:dust:
4ever XX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c240/dpaisley/yawn.gif sooooo tired


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry to just blow in and blow out... but I wanted to check in on you all!!! I've been AWOL for most of 2 days... been busy here!

Sam - I'd say to go for the 100mg! :) Hoping it works out for you! Charts are definitely getting better!!!

Linds - Just curious looking at your chart... Have you ever had your 7dpo progesterone checked? I think it would be worth looking into!

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> So sorry to just blow in and blow out... but I wanted to check in on you all!!! I've been AWOL for most of 2 days... been busy here!
> 
> Sam - I'd say to go for the 100mg! :) Hoping it works out for you! Charts are definitely getting better!!!
> 
> Linds - Just curious looking at your chart... Have you ever had your 7dpo progesterone checked? I think it would be worth looking into!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

my what?lol


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?
for me 15 dpo!!! but i feel the witch acomin!! i have the backache today, although my temp went back up today and also i got sore boobies, but i tested again this morning and it was a BFN so i am out but i am thinking that next cycle could be better..........
i am wondering ....i have only ever seen reference to clomidbeing taken in 50mg 100mg 150mg etc has anyone ever heard of taking 75mg? can it be taken like that or does it have to be multiples of 50???


----------



## hedgewitch

well the witch just got me, sat in the loo like an idiot staring at my pad crying my eyes out........think this is all just getting too much for me now lol, losing the plot,
so cd1 and away we go again, i am in two minds whether to even bother this month as i don't know whether its time to just stop, when is enough enough? when do you stop? i am sitting here now saying i dont want to do this anymore but i also think what if next month is the month? but after 7 years of this feeling every month i just am so damn tired of it all, i was looking at the cost of going private last night, why is it right that someone can make a decision over whether ot not you deserve a child based on how much money you earn? i can't do egg share cos of the things i have wrong with me, i can't have IVF or IUI, ICSI cos its just so damn expensive so just because i don't have the right bank balance i just don't exist on the list of the deserving, i don't qualify for help of the NHS because you have to have no living children biological or adopted so even Matt doesn't get looked at as he has no biological kids, plus i wouldn't get any help here, damn the doctors can't even be bothered seeing me as i placed a complaint about my daughter dying at their hands, talk about playing god,
anyway rant over lol, sorry girls feeling sorry for myself


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> This will be my last post on here. I have decided to leave the thread and the forum for good. It has taken me the best part of a day to delete every one of my posts, but I am finally done. It made me realise how many of my post have been overlooked and how many times I've bounced back from it. I can't bounce back this time. I want to wish you all the best of luck in your life's journey's whichever path your life should lead you down I hope its a healthy and happy one. Goodbye and Good Luck.x x

Hey Doodar PLEASE DON'T LEAVE THIS GROUP!!!!!!! I need you here....I am Back and this group will be back to the warm loving chatting that we had before I'm sooooo sorry that I haven't been around but I felt the same in the past and now no one will need to feel that their posts have been overlooked I will be reading them all and replying myself and I'm sure the other wonderful ladies on here will be to hun....just don't leave....sending you lots of hugs your way.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> well the witch just got me, sat in the loo like an idiot staring at my pad crying my eyes out........think this is all just getting too much for me now lol, losing the plot,
> so cd1 and away we go again, i am in two minds whether to even bother this month as i don't know whether its time to just stop, when is enough enough? when do you stop? i am sitting here now saying i dont want to do this anymore but i also think what if next month is the month? but after 7 years of this feeling every month i just am so damn tired of it all, i was looking at the cost of going private last night, why is it right that someone can make a decision over whether ot not you deserve a child based on how much money you earn? i can't do egg share cos of the things i have wrong with me, i can't have IVF or IUI, ICSI cos its just so damn expensive so just because i don't have the right bank balance i just don't exist on the list of the deserving, i don't qualify for help of the NHS because you have to have no living children biological or adopted so even Matt doesn't get looked at as he has no biological kids, plus i wouldn't get any help here, damn the doctors can't even be bothered seeing me as i placed a complaint about my daughter dying at their hands, talk about playing god,
> anyway rant over lol, sorry girls feeling sorry for myself

good Morning sam hun, hun I'm sooooo sorry that af found you...its going to be ok hun we are here to help support you through this all .....you know that your cycle looked the best......so hopefully this new cycle will bring your BFP...sending you lots of babydust and hugs your way hun ...love you dearly....:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Afternoon
> 
> i know jack sh!te about temping on the charts got to much for me timing etc.. sorry i woundnt be able to help...
> 
> hope your all keeping well, stripping (Linds) moving & packing (MissyMojo)
> 
> 
> LittleAurora wanted to say wpw on your scan pics there the other day, but had a brain like a sift, said to meself wow lovely etc... and forgot to comment on your little baba scan. :dohh: :sleep:
> 
> LOL.. said to OH last night, well he asked me to shave his hair, i said ok i'll do it in a while, (on fridays we do takeaway) so i said OH "do you wana eat now or do you wana eat after your dinner " (takeaway) he looked at me and do you know what you said looked at him of cousre i do so i said it again, looking at him like whats your problem what part dont you understand then it only dawned on me what i said we were in knots of laugher,,,
> 
> Had to buy Jedward cd single for the little one today as they were splash on the news here last night of the signing of cd in a local shopping center in Dublin, they live near us about 10 mins away,
> For the other girls Jedward as know, (john & Edward twin brothers were on a program like you American idol but called the x factor, well jedward (17 year old) were love to hate, couldn't really sing but they came on the show and put there utter most to do there best Simon Cowell would knock but they never fell they dance entertainment wise was good coundnt help laughing at them, but most of the nation fell in love with them and their making it big, big time now its like their having the last laugh now
> the song is 'under pressure' with vanilla ice ....

hey snowdrop how are you doing hun?.....I have missed you...hope all is well....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Missy your very welcome and I know everybody in here has their own journey but just wanted to be able to shed a little light at the end.
> 
> Lindsey hope AF starts soon!
> 
> Sam how are you doing today?
> 
> 4ever can I ask why your using rasberry and parsley tea? I'm not very versed in tea:dohh:
> 
> Megg hope your well today!
> 
> afm nothing new just going to the school and talk to DD's teacher and principle about the way things are being handled with DD! I'll explain once I return and get the full story not just DD's one.
> :hugs:


Hey Csunshine 

sorry that you felt that your posts were being over looked...it breaks my heart to read that...but for now on hun it will never be overlooked .....I just wanted to say I'm sooooooo happy for you your little baby is soooooooo cute in the avatar pic...love it...are you planning on finding out what your having?...Are you having any morning sickness?...How are you feeling?...hey we will need to do a babyshower online for you that would be soooo awesome...that way if you register with like babys-r-us that way anyone could get you what your wanting and mail it to you and then you could post what everyone has sent to ya...wouldn't that be cool....just let me know if your ok with that and I will post more about it for you....and again I'm sooo glad that your a part of this group ....and tickled to death that you will be having a Hedgewitch fertility spell baby coming soon...woohoo!!!! we love ya.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

4everhopefull said:


> hugs to all of you beautifull laides XX sam, im throwing positive vibes your way babes, missy, have a tea break babes, god my memory is pants!!! lady with the stroppy husband at the x box mr hopefull cracks me up when he looses his games on those electric thing-a-me-bobs i laugh and that gets him so grumpy, he always blames the game!!!! and the swearing is unreal!!!!
> 
> well, my news is i got my microscope today!!!! so fx eventually i may see my ovulating again !!!!! if not, its cool to look at everything in it!!!.
> my poor baby boy puppy cut his feet big time on the moors today, hubby rang, omg!!!! the dog was dying!!!....rest assured it wasnt that dramatic! pretty sore for little guy tho, ive given him his painkillers and some iodine to make him clean nd hes snoring on the sofa next to me!!!
> lufs to you all, mwah,
> :dust:
> 4ever XX

Hi hun WELCOME to the group so glad that your here with us....I'm sooo sorry about your puppy cut his foot hope its starting to get better I bet that is sore for him....hope your having a great day today......and again welcome to the group....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Valentine/Valentine_Valentinesday_by_sdt.gif


Hope you all have a wonderful VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, well I'm going to update about my cycles that I have been doing with soy....ok top left its showing 12 dpo that was a BFP you might have to tilt the computer screen to see these...that ended in chemical pregnancy...then the next one is 2nd cycle BFP and that one was a chemical pregnancy also, then the 3rd the same and then the the last pic that has a few of them in the same pic well you will see that was the one that just happened a little over 10 days ago that ended also and was a chemical prengnacy...you will see where there is atleast 3 BFP's and then you will see where it shows negative so that is when I lost it...this has really broke my heart but I'm not giving up so this cycle I'm taking 200mgs of soy on cd 1-5 and hoping that it will make a better and stronger egg...and hoping it will stick this time around....I know that others say that if you get a positive to make sure its the pink to show that it actually is a true BFP well everyone of these were all pink and not the grey color to be a evap line...so anyways I wanted to share with you all what I have been going through...its very hard to deal with and I know I need others that are TTC to help me through it.....thanks ladies for letting me share about this here....
 



Attached Files:







bfp 12dpo with soy.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1









2nd cycle BFp with soy.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









3rd cycle bfp soy.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0









3rd cycle.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0









bfp from 3rd cycle of soy.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!!
> 
> sorry I dont know anything about temps or anything but if your chart is improving with the meds why not continue?
> 
> sorry just a flying visit will come back laters!!! big hugs all!

wow LittleAurora 11 weeks already....yay!!! that is awesome...so how are you feeling today?...do you get the morning sickness?...hope your having a great weekend.....:hugs: hey just like I told Csunshine I would love to do her a babyshower online and i would love to be able to do one for you also if that is ok with you hun.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> hi 4ever :)
> 
> I'm sat with my Cup of Tea, waiting to brave the cold!
> 
> :dust: for you all

Hey MissyMojo how are you doing?...hope your doing well hun....hope your weekend is going great....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are we all? well my temp decided to go back up today so no flippin idea whats going on with me. stripping the room ready for painting today so will pop back on when i take a break

Hey Lindsey how are you doing?...hope all is well with you...I'm sorry that your temp is doing that...hoping that you do get your BFP real soon....

so what are you painting?...we are in the process of painting our living room, and my children's bedrooms so i will have to post pics when we get done so that you can see them...it does take forever...gosh I wish it was already done........hey you will have to show us some pics of your finished work...would love to see them....hope your having a great day so far...


----------



## frogger3240

I'm going to be updating the first page but I need to get updated information from you all so if you want to join in please post to me please...and I will get your information added....


***Waiting to Ovulate***
1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 10
2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 1
3)_______________________
4)_______________________
5)_______________________
6)_______________________
7)_______________________
8)_______________________


***In the 2WW***
1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


***BFP's****Due Dates****
1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

***Fertility Spell Casted on***
1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


****Clomid Cysters****
1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
2)____________________________
3)____________________________
4)____________________________
5)____________________________


***Soy Cysters***
1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
2) Megg​

Ok also if we have more ladies that do have their BFP's would love to hear from them and I would love to start a Baby shower online for the ladies that have gotten pregnant after having a Hedgewitch fertiltiy spell casted for them...so if you would like to accept this if your pregnant please let me know.....

Also ladies I need a little bio of you and your family and how long you have been ttc so that I can update the first page and if I need to change anything to the one's that are already added please let me know also...

**I will be updating atleast 2 times a week this will be fun and keep up close and sharing our TTC journey together.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY,*
Just a quick hello, oh doesn't like me on line on sunday (family day) he calls it, he doesnt spend alot of time at the most of the time with us ,he heading home from work soon, 

Hope your all well Patty so happy to see back online again had a quick look at the pics, will look at them probably tomorrow... btw love your pics on FB.. were meant to get more snow on weds, think England will get more then us,
but any how...

cd16/26, TTC for nearly four years now with 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancy's, thanks for updating the chart,,:hugs:

ohh Sam i know how you feel cd1 is the worse feeling, by cd3 your back riding the bike again like as you never fell off... i've have learnt not to be hard on oneself which is hard not to but one has to try not to be hard on yer self (phew) what a mouthful lol...


enjoy rest of your day girls see yers tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all. Happy V-Day to you all <3

Sam so sorry that the witch got you :hugs: and no you don't give up missy, you will get there. I know you will xxx

Well V-Day did get off to nice start for me I guess. David woke me up with breakfast in bed (egg on toast, with a heart squirted with tomato sauce, lol) We don't do cards or anything because it's a waste of money. Anyways, I come downstairs to find he had put washing on early in the morning and I start to hang it out to find about 5 of my white tops have been turned a blacky grey colour. I'm so angry because 2 of them were my favourite tops, the other 3 were only house tops/pajama tops, so I yelled at him, calling him a idiot for washing his black jeans with my white tops and he yelled back at me telling me to do the washing then, uh hello, I do, do the washing, you interfered, haha ..and now he's pissing me off with his bloody Xbox again *sigh*

..and as for AF showing up. I have no idea when. It's really starting to annoy me now that my cycles have messed up for the last few months for no reason :wacko: so Patty I have no idea where I am, so leave me off there for now :) xxx


----------



## snowdrops

oh btw, im also taking soy 2-5 125g


----------



## MissyMojo

HEYA LADIES

well,,, thats Aisha re-homed :cry: really going to miss her :( but shes gone to a good home, 
got some packing done, and some cleaning on making some sweet n sour for tea xx

:hugs: to you all 

btw im cd5


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw :hugs: :hugs: Jo, she will be fine xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Just gotten an update from her new mummy, 

_ hey hun, aisha is settling in very well! shes been a little angel! her and kallie have had fun playing together, and shes followed ross everywhere!! shes fast asleep on our sofa just now, so all is going well. xxx_
:happydance: :)


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY,*
> Just a quick hello, oh doesn't like me on line on sunday (family day) he calls it, he doesnt spend alot of time at the most of the time with us ,he heading home from work soon,
> 
> Hope your all well Patty so happy to see back online again had a quick look at the pics, will look at them probably tomorrow... btw love your pics on FB.. were meant to get more snow on weds, think England will get more then us,
> but any how...
> 
> cd16/26, TTC for nearly four years now with 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancy's, thanks for updating the chart,,:hugs:
> 
> ohh Sam i know how you feel cd1 is the worse feeling, by cd3 your back riding the bike again like as you never fell off... i've have learnt not to be hard on oneself which is hard not to but one has to try not to be hard on yer self (phew) what a mouthful lol...
> 
> 
> enjoy rest of your day girls see yers tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

hey hun, thanks for looking at the pics...I posted after your comments on them....thank you....:winkwink: hope your enjoying family day with your family....

I will get you added to the list hun and I'm sooo sorry about your 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys I know they can really break a heart....sending you lots of hugs your way hun...:hugs::hugs: have a wonderful day hun talk to you tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all. Happy V-Day to you all <3
> 
> Sam so sorry that the witch got you :hugs: and no you don't give up missy, you will get there. I know you will xxx
> 
> Well V-Day did get off to nice start for me I guess. David woke me up with breakfast in bed (egg on toast, with a heart squirted with tomato sauce, lol) We don't do cards or anything because it's a waste of money. Anyways, I come downstairs to find he had put washing on early in the morning and I start to hang it out to find about 5 of my white tops have been turned a blacky grey colour. I'm so angry because 2 of them were my favourite tops, the other 3 were only house tops/pajama tops, so I yelled at him, calling him a idiot for washing his black jeans with my white tops and he yelled back at me telling me to do the washing then, uh hello, I do, do the washing, you interfered, haha ..and now he's pissing me off with his bloody Xbox again *sigh*
> 
> ..and as for AF showing up. I have no idea when. It's really starting to annoy me now that my cycles have messed up for the last few months for no reason :wacko: so Patty I have no idea where I am, so leave me off there for now :) xxx

Oh no hun....I'm sooo sorry about your shirt that would have upset me also....I hate that your day was messed up by that and hope that you David will have a better afternoon together since its Valentine's Day...:winkwink:its always good after a fuss to make up...:blush:

I'm sorry about your cycles being all messed up have you thought about trying soy?...it really helps your cycles and also helps with ovulation to ...just let me know when your ready to add your information to the thread...hope you have a wonderful Valentine's day....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> oh btw, im also taking soy 2-5 125g

oh cool I have a soy buddy....woohoo!!!! how do you feel on it?...tell me I want to read :coffee: all about it...I will share my experiences with it also....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> HEYA LADIES
> 
> well,,, thats Aisha re-homed :cry: really going to miss her :( but shes gone to a good home,
> got some packing done, and some cleaning on making some sweet n sour for tea xx
> 
> :hugs: to you all
> 
> btw im cd5

awwww missymojo I know its sooo hard to give your pet to another home but it will get easier as the days go by...so may i ask what are you packing for are you moving?...hope your day is going great....:flower:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Just gotten an update from her new mummy,
> 
> _ hey hun, aisha is settling in very well! shes been a little angel! her and kallie have had fun playing together, and shes followed ross everywhere!! shes fast asleep on our sofa just now, so all is going well. xxx_
> :happydance: :)

that is wonderful Missymojo that she is settling in so well....I'm soooo glad about that I know that makes it sooo much easier for you....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

***Waiting to Ovulate***

1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 10
2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 1
3) Snowdrops cd 16/26 
4)_______________________
5)_______________________
6)_______________________
7)_______________________
8)_______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

***In the 2WW***

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


***BFP's****Due Dates****

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

***Fertility Spell Casted on***

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


****Clomid Cysters****

1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
2)____________________________
3)____________________________
4)____________________________
5)____________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

***Soy Cysters***

1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
2) Megg
3) Snowdrops 125mgs cd 2-5


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


*****************************************************************

***Bio's ***

~Snowdrops- TTC nearly 4 years and 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys also taking soy 125 mgs cd 2-5

~​


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:

Linds - Progesterone... You should see if you can get it checked at 7dpo on your next cycle. Your chart looks like it's low! :hugs: Its an easy fix if it is though! :)

Doodar - Sorry to see you go! :( I don't intentionally overlook posts... I'm sure none of us meant to. :hugs: Best of luck to you!

Frogger (Patty, yeah?) - I'll join the list for updates as soon as AF shows. Should be between Tues and Fri.

Speaking of overlooking posts... I know there were more I mean to comment on... but I'm only sort of thinking straight! Been a busy weekend!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Linds - Progesterone... You should see if you can get it checked at 7dpo on your next cycle. Your chart looks like it's low! :hugs: Its an easy fix if it is though! :)
> 
> Doodar - Sorry to see you go! :( I don't intentionally overlook posts... I'm sure none of us meant to. :hugs: Best of luck to you!
> 
> Frogger (Patty, yeah?) - I'll join the list for updates as soon as AF shows. Should be between Tues and Fri.
> 
> Speaking of overlooking posts... I know there were more I mean to comment on... but I'm only sort of thinking straight! Been a busy weekend!

Hey Megg yep I'm Patty...thats great that you will join the list soon...just let me know when and I will get you added....hope your Valentine's day is going great.....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

phew finaly finished painting im coverd in blue lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooo what dod you loverly ladies get for valentines? we couldnt afford gifts this year so made eachother a keepsake prezzy instead


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> ***Waiting to Ovulate***
> 
> 1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 10
> 2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 1
> 3) Snowdrops cd 16/26
> 4)_______________________
> 5)_______________________
> 6)_______________________
> 7)_______________________
> 8)_______________________
> 
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> ***In the 2WW***
> 
> 1)________________________
> 2)________________________
> 3)________________________
> 4)________________________
> 5)________________________
> 6)________________________
> 7)________________________
> 8)________________________
> 
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> 
> ***BFP's****Due Dates****
> 
> 1)________________________
> 2)________________________
> 3)________________________
> 4)________________________
> 5)________________________
> 6)________________________
> 7)________________________
> 8)________________________
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> ***Fertility Spell Casted on***
> 
> 1)________________________
> 2)________________________
> 3)________________________
> 4)________________________
> 5)________________________
> 6)________________________
> 7)________________________
> 8)________________________
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> 
> ****Clomid Cysters****
> 
> 1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
> 2)____________________________
> 3)____________________________
> 4)____________________________
> 5)____________________________
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> ***Soy Cysters***
> 
> 1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
> 2) Megg
> 3) Snowdrops 125mgs cd 2-5
> 
> 
> https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
> 
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> ***Bio's ***
> 
> ~Snowdrops- TTC nearly 4 years and 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys also taking soy 125 mgs cd 2-5
> 
> ~​

im guessing im waiting to ov


----------



## MissyMojo

Lindseyanne -- which room have you done

Frogger -- im CD5 right now :) and im Moving to Cyprus, husband has a new posting :)

megg, Sam, Doodar, Csunshine, littleaurora, BernieP :friends: how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Lindseyanne -- which room have you done
> 
> Frogger -- im CD5 right now :) and im Moving to Cyprus, husband has a new posting :)
> 
> megg, Sam, Doodar, Csunshine, littleaurora, BernieP :friends: how are you?

our comp room what we are moving out of and making it the bedroom lol


----------



## MissyMojo

ooh nice, 

im gonna make te mistake of decorating army quarters again! hahhaa gonna stick to using pictures, prints cushions etc change colour schemes etc, even kids rooms (when we get there) will remain magnolia with only soft furnishings etc to change te colour


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ooh nice,
> 
> im gonna make te mistake of decorating army quarters again! hahhaa gonna stick to using pictures, prints cushions etc change colour schemes etc, even kids rooms (when we get there) will remain magnolia with only soft furnishings etc to change te colour

:haha: oh the memories raf housing was the same magnolia everywhere


----------



## MissyMojo

i hate it, BUT having to paint it back is such a nightmare i cant be arsed with it!!

my bedroom is red and stone - not looking fwds to trying to cover it with magnolia!


----------



## frogger3240

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

* ***Waiting to Ovulate*** *

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt308/anamrdecarvalho/Waiting-to-Ovulate-Cheer.gif

1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 10
2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 1
3) Snowdrops cd 16/26 
4) Lindsey cd 42
5) MissyMojo cd 5
6)_______________________
7)_______________________
8)_______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****In the 2WW****

https://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/dmtdur/2ww-1.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


****BFP's****Due Dates*****

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m175/mandkalman/thgotBFP.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Fertility Spell Casted on****

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l170/ice_princess_1011/book_faerie_spells.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


*****Clomid Cysters*****

https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll372/vividbirth/ttc%20blinkies/Clomid-ttc.gif

1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
2)____________________________
3)____________________________
4)____________________________
5)____________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Soy Cysters****

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll42/twins2boyz/TTC/thttc3.gif with soy

1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
2) Megg
3) Snowdrops 125mgs cd 2-5


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


*****************************************************************

****Bio's ****

~Snowdrops- TTC nearly 4 years and 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys also taking soy 125 mgs cd 2-5

~​


----------



## 4everhopefull

evening all


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Lindseyanne -- which room have you done
> 
> Frogger -- im CD5 right now :) and im Moving to Cyprus, husband has a new posting :)
> 
> megg, Sam, Doodar, Csunshine, littleaurora, BernieP :friends: how are you?
> 
> our comp room what we are moving out of and making it the bedroom lolClick to expand...

oh cool did you take pictures of it before and after?...would love to see them....:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening 4ever - how are you n ohh tonight?


----------



## frogger3240

4everhopefull said:


> evening all

hi, how are you doing?....did you have a great Valentine's day today?...so what all did you do?...


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi frogger babes, i hd a brilliant afternoon with my beutifull man, and now im back to my moaning old self lol, can i ask a silly q? 
because my :witch: hsnt cme back because of the stupid depo.....do i hve to leave ttc now? :cry:....im not sure where i should be lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni, dont be daft, sometimes we have long cycles , doesnt mean we dont belong in ttc, ttc is where ur head is at, ur body is just taking a bit longer to catch up,

im NTNP at the moment so dnt fit in ttc or wtt :??? but im just going for ttc as pregnancy is the waanted option right now


----------



## 4everhopefull

missy!!!!!!!! breaths a sigh of relief !!!!!!!!! oh im glad to see you !!!!!...sorry everything hard work for you at the mo...superwoman for taking time out for us aswell, big hugs for that babes....ohhh balls i got the grumps lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u darlin x x x

i love to gossip with u girlies, weekends are my only chance to do it properly tho xxx

durin the week i tend to get to fb more as i can get there on my mobile @ work , naughty but who cares?


----------



## 4everhopefull

saw this and put it in my journal...it also reminds me of us lot at the mo XXXXX

Don't Quit

When things go wrong as they sometimes will; 

When the road you're trudging seems all uphill;

When the funds are low, and the debts are high;

And you want to smile but you have to sigh;

When care is pressing you down a bit - 

Rest if you must, but don't you quit.

Success is failure turned inside out;

The silver line of the clouds of doubt;

And you can never tell how close you are;

It may be near when it seems afar.

So, stick to the fight when you're hardest hit - 

It's when things go wrong that you mustn't quit.



--Unknown


----------



## MissyMojo

i saw something online once that said,

they never said it would be easy, just that it would be worth it.

i think that can sum up ttc


----------



## frogger3240

4everhopefull said:


> saw this and put it in my journal...it also reminds me of us lot at the mo XXXXX
> 
> Don't Quit
> 
> When things go wrong as they sometimes will;
> 
> When the road you're trudging seems all uphill;
> 
> When the funds are low, and the debts are high;
> 
> And you want to smile but you have to sigh;
> 
> When care is pressing you down a bit -
> 
> Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
> 
> Success is failure turned inside out;
> 
> The silver line of the clouds of doubt;
> 
> And you can never tell how close you are;
> 
> It may be near when it seems afar.
> 
> So, stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
> 
> It's when things go wrong that you mustn't quit.
> 
> 
> 
> --Unknown


that is sooo true....thanks for sharing this with us.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies i'm heading to bed now...hope you all have a wonderful night....talk to you all tomorrow.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Can I get a fertility spell? I'm trying everything. failing though as I haven't ovulated yet (oh once again *sigh*)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning my goodness am i in pain today woke up at 3 am with seriously painfull arms think ive done too much over the past few dyays


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!!!

my due date is the 3rd sept. But it may change at the 20weeks scan.

How is every one? did you have a nice V day?? lots of BD?? ;) lol

I have started to feel so much better!! morning/afternoon/evening sickness is gone. Just the occasional dash to the loo cause something smelt funny! lol I am getting my energy back as well!! But my appetite has increased massively in the last few days!! I could eat a horse!! lol

I have been craving bitter things, I want alot of lemons in what ever shape or form! lol

and I have a pretty impressive baby bump!! lol

Im pretty sure there were more things i was meant to comment on, but i cant remember. Silly foggy brain!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i saw something online once that said,
> 
> they never said it would be easy, just that it would be worth it.
> 
> i think that can sum up ttc

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/Decorated%20images/RAINBOWS.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls, how are we all today, doing good today i hope
i am in pain i hate AF, my temp has stayed high again though which is odd, also means if it doesn't drop by the time ov comes i will be in the range of 37degrees plus???
ah well she will do with me what she will i suppose, cd 2 so first day of clomid for me, here we go on the TTC roundabout again.........


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!!!
> 
> my due date is the 3rd sept. But it may change at the 20weeks scan.
> 
> How is every one? did you have a nice V day?? lots of BD?? ;) lol
> 
> I have started to feel so much better!! morning/afternoon/evening sickness is gone. Just the occasional dash to the loo cause something smelt funny! lol I am getting my energy back as well!! But my appetite has increased massively in the last few days!! I could eat a horse!! lol
> 
> I have been craving bitter things, I want alot of lemons in what ever shape or form! lol
> 
> and I have a pretty impressive baby bump!! lol
> 
> Im pretty sure there were more things i was meant to comment on, but i cant remember. Silly foggy brain!!

Rebecca, glad to hear you are beginning to relax a little, its not easy to do so, hugs to you and Lego, and baby brain is good isn't it, when you can't even remember where you put your specs or that really really important cheque cos you put it somewhere safe.........or was that just me lol, still haven't found that cheque.........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ttc really does turn you loopy im jealouse of those who have af!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ttc really does turn you loopy im jealouse of those who have af!

Linds i would gladly send her to your house but the bitch has brought bags which means she plans on staying a while.........


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i saw something online once that said,
> 
> they never said it would be easy, just that it would be worth it.
> 
> i think that can sum up ttc

hey sweetie, how are you today? hope you are not burning yourself out with all that decorating and packing.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...yes i am forgetting everything, cant concentrate and my personal space is getting bigger!! lol...only hubby and kids can come close! I cant stand strangers standing too close!! and usually I am a very touchy feely kinda person!! lol

Do you think your temp could be up casue something is working on you? a wee cold or something? I dont know anything about temping sorry!!


----------



## MissyMojo

*PrayerfulHope *- welcome xxx

*Lindseyanne *- too much decorating Booooo :hugs: hope af comes soon for you, im all done with mine - fingers crossed shes with you soon

*LittleAurora* - glad your sickness is fading hunni, :) and :headspin: for a bump and cravings xxx

*Hedgewitch* - How are you doing? :hugs: for the af pains :( 

*Frogger*- how are you

*Csunshine* - :hugs:

*Butterfly* - hope your doing alright sweetheart :hug:

*4everhopefull and 4everhomer *- how are u 2?

*Megg* - u ok sweetpea?

*Im shattered between work and tidying and packing ... im pretty sure i'll burn out soon...... but have a week away to a friends house 25march-28th march, to relax a bit, then Farewell meal with friends and family on 3rd april 
Fly out on 4th May,.... then have a 2 yr break!!!

wanted to share something with you ladies too - i was given a little handbag sized calendar which contained some lovely bits, theyre here in this thread - 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/276283-angels.html*


----------



## frogger3240

PrayerfulHope said:


> Can I get a fertility spell? I'm trying everything. failing though as I haven't ovulated yet (oh once again *sigh*)

Hey Prayerfulhope welcome to the group so glad that you have joined us.....:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

frogger3240 said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Missy your very welcome and I know everybody in here has their own journey but just wanted to be able to shed a little light at the end.
> 
> Lindsey hope AF starts soon!
> 
> Sam how are you doing today?
> 
> 4ever can I ask why your using rasberry and parsley tea? I'm not very versed in tea:dohh:
> 
> Megg hope your well today!
> 
> afm nothing new just going to the school and talk to DD's teacher and principle about the way things are being handled with DD! I'll explain once I return and get the full story not just DD's one.
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey Csunshine
> 
> sorry that you felt that your posts were being over looked...it breaks my heart to read that...but for now on hun it will never be overlooked .....I just wanted to say I'm sooooooo happy for you your little baby is soooooooo cute in the avatar pic...love it...are you planning on finding out what your having?...Are you having any morning sickness?...How are you feeling?...hey we will need to do a babyshower online for you that would be soooo awesome...that way if you register with like babys-r-us that way anyone could get you what your wanting and mail it to you and then you could post what everyone has sent to ya...wouldn't that be cool....just let me know if your ok with that and I will post more about it for you....and again I'm sooo glad that your a part of this group ....and tickled to death that you will be having a Hedgewitch fertility spell baby coming soon...woohoo!!!! we love ya.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That is very sweet! I really don't want gifts only your friendship, but wouldn't turn down a little something from all knooks of the world even if it's just a picture! We have all gone through so much around here it just seems to be very overwhelming at times.

Hope you all are doing well and have managed to only read about half way back :dohh: but off to read the rest!

Sam so sorry that cow bag got you, but I would defo look at taking the 100mg clomid as you cycles are looking better!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning my goodness am i in pain today woke up at 3 am with seriously painfull arms think ive done too much over the past few dyays

oh no Lindsey I'm sorry that you was in alot of pain with your arms...Hope they get to feeling better...


----------



## frogger3240

> hello all!!!
> 
> my due date is the 3rd sept. But it may change at the 20weeks scan.
> 
> How is every one? did you have a nice V day?? lots of BD?? ;) lol
> 
> I have started to feel so much better!! morning/afternoon/evening sickness is gone. Just the occasional dash to the loo cause something smelt funny! lol I am getting my energy back as well!! But my appetite has increased massively in the last few days!! I could eat a horse!! lol
> 
> I have been craving bitter things, I want alot of lemons in what ever shape or form! lol
> 
> and I have a pretty impressive baby bump!! lol
> 
> Im pretty sure there were more things i was meant to comment on, but i cant remember. Silly foggy brain!!

hey LittleAurora wow sept 3rd is really right around the corner that isn't long is it....I'm glad that your feeling better....my valentine's was ok I guess just spent it at home and done nothing really been painting this weekend...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> i saw something online once that said,
> 
> they never said it would be easy, just that it would be worth it.
> 
> i think that can sum up ttc
> 
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/Decorated%20images/RAINBOWS.gifClick to expand...

Sam that is a pretty picture...I really like it...very colorful....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today, doing good today i hope
> i am in pain i hate AF, my temp has stayed high again though which is odd, also means if it doesn't drop by the time ov comes i will be in the range of 37degrees plus???
> ah well she will do with me what she will i suppose, cd 2 so first day of clomid for me, here we go on the TTC roundabout again.........

Hey Sam,
I'm so sorry that the pain is bad for you hun with AF I know that they can be really bad for me to ...wish the pain would go away for ya.....that is odd that your temps are staying up hopefully it will go down....woohoo first day of clomid you go girl...come on eggie....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> *PrayerfulHope *- welcome xxx
> 
> *Lindseyanne *- too much decorating Booooo :hugs: hope af comes soon for you, im all done with mine - fingers crossed shes with you soon
> 
> *LittleAurora* - glad your sickness is fading hunni, :) and :headspin: for a bump and cravings xxx
> 
> *Hedgewitch* - How are you doing? :hugs: for the af pains :(
> 
> *Frogger*- how are you
> 
> *Csunshine* - :hugs:
> 
> *Butterfly* - hope your doing alright sweetheart :hug:
> 
> *4everhopefull and 4everhomer *- how are u 2?
> 
> *Megg* - u ok sweetpea?
> 
> *Im shattered between work and tidying and packing ... im pretty sure i'll burn out soon...... but have a week away to a friends house 25march-28th march, to relax a bit, then Farewell meal with friends and family on 3rd april
> Fly out on 4th May,.... then have a 2 yr break!!!
> 
> wanted to share something with you ladies too - i was given a little handbag sized calendar which contained some lovely bits, theyre here in this thread -
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/276283-angels.html*

Hi,
I'm doing good thanks for asking...wow thanks for sharing that from the little handbag I liked it....:hugs: hope things kinda settle some for you while your working and packing and tidying up....I hope that you dont' burn out hun...sending you lots of hugs your way....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Missy your very welcome and I know everybody in here has their own journey but just wanted to be able to shed a little light at the end.
> 
> Lindsey hope AF starts soon!
> 
> Sam how are you doing today?
> 
> 4ever can I ask why your using rasberry and parsley tea? I'm not very versed in tea:dohh:
> 
> Megg hope your well today!
> 
> afm nothing new just going to the school and talk to DD's teacher and principle about the way things are being handled with DD! I'll explain once I return and get the full story not just DD's one.
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey Csunshine
> 
> sorry that you felt that your posts were being over looked...it breaks my heart to read that...but for now on hun it will never be overlooked .....I just wanted to say I'm sooooooo happy for you your little baby is soooooooo cute in the avatar pic...love it...are you planning on finding out what your having?...Are you having any morning sickness?...How are you feeling?...hey we will need to do a babyshower online for you that would be soooo awesome...that way if you register with like babys-r-us that way anyone could get you what your wanting and mail it to you and then you could post what everyone has sent to ya...wouldn't that be cool....just let me know if your ok with that and I will post more about it for you....and again I'm sooo glad that your a part of this group ....and tickled to death that you will be having a Hedgewitch fertility spell baby coming soon...woohoo!!!! we love ya.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That is very sweet! I really don't want gifts only your friendship, but wouldn't turn down a little something from all knooks of the world even if it's just a picture! We have all gone through so much around here it just seems to be very overwhelming at times.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and have managed to only read about half way back :dohh: but off to read the rest!
> 
> Sam so sorry that cow bag got you, but I would defo look at taking the 100mg clomid as you cycles are looking better!Click to expand...

hi,
well you can always count on our friendship as we will always be here for you no matter what...and I would like to be able to send you stuff when you get closer to your due date as I'm sure that others here would also...I just think it means alot to the ladies when you are expecting to get something from your close friends that do support you through it all...I'm so glad that your a part of this group you mean alot to us...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies,

well I did have a staff meeting but since the weather can't make up its mind the boss lady said dont' worry about having the meeting tonight...woohoo!!! I was really dreading having to stay at work until the meeting...I was sooo ready to come home....

well today is cd 11 for me and I can feel some pains in my right ovary so I'm hoping that I will ovulate on cd 14 like I did last cycle which was amazing for me because I have PCOS so my ovulating comes when it wants to ....but anyways I'm having fertility reiki healing done on me tonight and tomorrow I think that she does it like a 2 or 3 day healings...but anyways wanted to share where I'm at in my cycle and this cycle I did up my dosage from 160 to 200mgs of soy I just hope that this cycle will bring my sticy bean...

Hope you all have a wonderful afternoon I will be back after I fix supper...:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh my goodness have you all been a chatty bunch!

First Patty could you please add me EDD is Aug. 16th

Missy hope the packing and the re-painting doesn't get the best of you! I have to paint my entire first floor of my house this week, but it's already white so just doing the white again. LOL :dohh:

Sam hope your not in too much pain!

Lindsey totally understand over doing it! Should space the stripping and painting over a while but things have to get done and yes we have to do them.

Megg hope your good and organized now so you can come back and visit!

Berniep how are you doing?

Butterfly so good to see you how's it been going?

4ever hope your doing well and try not to laugh at Dh as that just aggravates them all the more. LMAO I do it too so don't take advice from me on that one :dohh:

Prayerful welcome!

Well afm it's been a very busy weekend DD had homework up the butt so she spent the majority of it at the kitchen table! I had to be the mean momma so I could be the nice momma soon! DH spoiled me tremedously on Saturday on top of roses and a balloon and some fudge which is so rich that it's going to take me a couple of weeks to finish. He moved all the things out of my house and helped me with some mudding of the walls and of course he shoveled the snow again! Good man he is. 

Hope your all doing well!


----------



## 4everhopefull

csunshineo13, pleased to meet you hunny (shakes hands)XXX

how is the rest of you wonderfull peeps?, hows frogger? hows sam? hows megg? hows snexy missy? hows ...oh i forgot the rest but even if i forget your mane your still lovely!

ok, ok the world news of 4ever's hpushold.
1 ..i had a nosbleed yesterday, and as many of you know, im so malodramatic, so had to walk in the supermarket totally upright, i looked somthing like me bean lol! but it bloody scared me!!!i even refused to put anything in the trolly in case it started again lol. hubby thinks it was pressure cos i have the biggest hormonal headache ever! bloody depo!.:shrug:

.2 I did finally get my microscope, and as you all well know hubby saw it as a big fat invite for gadgets....so off we trundle to get a blinking scientific one!!!! bless him, hes getting so involved. and i think i may be just getting the hang of things with this bbt ect.:happydance:





p.s sorry for bd spelling, im dyslexic...maybe thats why i had a nosebleed not a period? lol XXX

3 I confess in no 3....i broke my healthy eating regime yesterday and had a day of doing nothing and eating junk....i felt bit guilty but hy i needed to relax a bit XX:blush:

4 I have just got the starts of the :witch: showing her head.....why is that a possitive thing if she's ttc i hear you cry? well, its good because i had a depo provera injection and we wern't sure if my :witch: was going to come back for ges and ages ..so woohoo to spotting lol:happydance::happydance:



so thts my booring but beautifull life, sorry its a book lol,

loves and :hugs: and:hugs: and:kiss: to you all XXXX


----------



## MissyMojo

4ever - whoop whoop for spotting x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it going? I really really want a big mac lol!! 

my Gran had to have an operation to remove a cancerous growth, and is now awaiting further treatment.
But mum rang me yesterday to say she has taken really ill and admitted to hospital. So we are going up to visit her today.I haven't even told her I'm pregnant yet but i don't think this is the right time with her ill in hospital. Ill have to wait until she is well and at home


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning still no af for me :wacko: ben took my temp today and it was wayyyy up so no idea whats going on, cant go doc as il be there for like 2 mins to be told to come bk in 6 mths if no sign so thats a wasted £10 on txi both ways


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!! hows it going? I really really want a big mac lol!!
> 
> my Gran had to have an operation to remove a cancerous growth, and is now awaiting further treatment.
> But mum rang me yesterday to say she has taken really ill and admitted to hospital. So we are going up to visit her today.I haven't even told her I'm pregnant yet but i don't think this is the right time with her ill in hospital. Ill have to wait until she is well and at home

hey hunny i hope your gran is ok telling her in hosp could give her a boost and cheer her up a bit


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls, how are we all today,
Rebecca https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifhoping your nan gets well soon hunny,xx

Lindsey........................i don't know what to say,is it possible your af not coming could have reset your cycle and that would mean you could actually be getting ready for ov? i have no idea sweet, sorry but https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.giffor you too,xx

Vickie, glad to hear you are doing well hun, wow you must be getting a bump on you now, have you felt any movements yet?xx
4ever how are ya hun, sounds like you may well have a battle on your hands to do the ferning lol, betcha hubby runs off with it to test his own https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif i know matt would, can't have anything in this house like that without him feeling the need to play with it, boys and their toys,xx
Jo hunny, hows it all going? did you have a good weekend? hope AF has eased for you now sweetie,xx
Patty, good to see you back hun, about time too!! hows things at the ranch? good i hope, Hedge Towers is in disaray, people are hiding from me, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_29.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_11.gifeven the kids are now saying, "avoid mum she's in a clomood"!! not impressed although it shows to be a point of humour for everyone else lmao!!xx

Jacqui, how are you doing sweetie? whats the weather up to there? its foggy here but has some sunshine and damn cold!! have you got kids off on half term there at the min? mine are off and already driving me crazy lol.xx

Bernie, hope you are well hunny, not spoken to you in a while, sending you hugs,xx

and to everyone else hello!! i hope you are all good and life treating you ok,xx

AFM, well cd3 and took my clomid again last night, my goodness this stuff is awful, i figured that i would be ok taking the 100mg as i have been on the 50mg for the last 3 cycles, but no the mood swingshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_29.gif
the hot flushes https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_60.gif
the headaches https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_5_137.gif
and the lack of sleep https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_25.gif have all come back with a vengance!! i feel like i did 100 rounds with a heavyweight boxerhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif 
still only another 3 days to go.......... the things we do for a baby,xx


----------



## snowdrops

Afternoon girls,,

Yippey its Pancake day today,, yummy yum, 

All is well on this side, or should i say in the middle between yers Uk & America
ha ha ha.... only just pop that one out of my head hee hee...

Just waiting for the bin men to come cos there will be murder here, i mad an online payment for out bin stickers 2 weeks ago and nothing has come yet, i phoned the council told then this they said not to worry they will pick up your bin, they better.. cos then i will on on their case got the girls name i spoke to. so we will seen

talk about murder some one was shot just down the road from us, this morning 4am, never heard a thing, but i think it was to with some robberies in the area just before Christmas jewellery money things that will sell quickly and there still a bit of an IRA thing around still strong, any how word was out they had a idea who it was and their is a bullet with his name on it. 
So the Gurads (Police) are around and the press. 
Feel sorry for the parents in thses sittuion speacaily he was still liveing at his folks house and happen out side the house.

Well im on cd18, think ive missed out this month cos had little one with us in our bed over the weekend so no bd'ing which we did on fri cd14 and cd 12 back like that every second from cd8, bd last night cd 17, 
oh well see what may come same old thing ha ha...

oh istarted with my wii fit again were friends again lol... so im going to colour my hair red brown, and do the wii fit, make pancakes go the the shop to pick up the usal oods and ends come back make pancakes feel all stuffed :happydance:, and come back on line later


----------



## LittleAurora

I really dont think its the right time to tell her. I want her to get well and concentrate on her!

on the plus...I got my big mac! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I really dont think its the right time to tell her. I want her to get well and concentrate on her!
> 
> on the plus...I got my big mac! lol

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm when i was pg i craved big macs with extra gherkin, yum yum yum!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls 

:hugs: to you all - flying visit @ work u see

:witch: is all gone - 3 day periods for me u see :) 

im tempted to get myserlf a ticker and set it for like 38 days ..... average over last 6months, 

still w8n for an apt from hospital - not impressed!!!! gah!


----------



## snowdrops

:devil::argh::hissy:
we never got a bin collected, so i phoned the council because of the shooting and been sealed off, i told the area is not sealed off, they have the person or people who did and the weapon... so they dont know when we will get a collection :dohh: said to them well it wont be are fault if there is an over spill of bags or a mess in the area and its your responsibility to keep the area clean.... arrrr off to email out loacal TD now...
Gos i sound like an ole one with nothing to do,,,, but you see were paying them for a service and were not getting it... 
:coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all well!

Little Aurora hope that Gran is getting better! 

Missy 3 day periods are great! 

4ever LMAO it just wasn't good enough. LOL:dohh: And WOOOO HOOOO for the spotting!

Sam sorry the clomid is playing up with you! another 3 days and all will be back to normal. I am getting a bump as this is the fourth time I've been pg this past year so each time I just think it's just fat I will have to post a pic pretty soon.

Lindsey hope the witch is on her way soon!

Patty I would defo love a little something from the different parts of the world that have touched our life since ttc and getting pg what a wonderful idea. Like a onsie that says "Grandfather Mt." or you get the jest.



afm just another Tuesday hopefully get something accomplished today! I need to sell some airline tickets soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girlies! I'm alive!!! My internet was playing up yesterday, so I was keeping busy to keep my mind off of it! :)

Sam - Sorry the witch showed and the Clomid is beating you up! :hugs:

Vickie - You need to sell airline tickets? Most people need to buy them rather than sell them. Can I ask? :)

Missy - I LOL'd at your post that called me sweetpea because its one of my other internet handles. I've been "SweetP" for years! I'm good though! Thanks! :hugs:

I know I didn't properly catch up or respond to everything I'd like, but i have a movie to catch soon and need to get ready! Going to see 'Dear John' with a friend. I expect a lot of crying. Haha!

P.S. Temp FINALLY dropped below coverline today (2nd day without Provera), so throwing a welcome party for the :witch: (I hope)!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> csunshineo13, pleased to meet you hunny (shakes hands)XXX
> 
> how is the rest of you wonderfull peeps?, hows frogger? hows sam? hows megg? hows snexy missy? hows ...oh i forgot the rest but even if i forget your mane your still lovely!
> 
> ok, ok the world news of 4ever's hpushold.
> 1 ..i had a nosbleed yesterday, and as many of you know, im so malodramatic, so had to walk in the supermarket totally upright, i looked somthing like me bean lol! but it bloody scared me!!!i even refused to put anything in the trolly in case it started again lol. hubby thinks it was pressure cos i have the biggest hormonal headache ever! bloody depo!.:shrug:
> 
> .2 I did finally get my microscope, and as you all well know hubby saw it as a big fat invite for gadgets....so off we trundle to get a blinking scientific one!!!! bless him, hes getting so involved. and i think i may be just getting the hang of things with this bbt ect.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *p.s sorry for bd spelling, im dyslexic...maybe thats why i had a nosebleed not a period? lol XXX*
> 
> 3 I confess in no 3....i broke my healthy eating regime yesterday and had a day of doing nothing and eating junk....i felt bit guilty but hy i needed to relax a bit XX:blush:
> 
> 4 I have just got the starts of the :witch: showing her head.....why is that a possitive thing if she's ttc i hear you cry? well, its good because i had a depo provera injection and we wern't sure if my :witch: was going to come back for ges and ages ..so woohoo to spotting lol:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> so thts my booring but beautifull life, sorry its a book lol,
> 
> loves and :hugs: and:hugs: and:kiss: to you all XXXX

lmfao maybe thats my prob too i had a nose bleed but no af maybe im backwards in everything not just the dyselxia :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im being bad today and having some archers no af and no bfn so having a drinky poos


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies x x 

again a flying visit, me and hubby are fighting my apt for hospital for re-scan, is at the fooking day unit here in catterick - on a wednesday, the sonographer only does tues morn and thurs afternoon at catterick - so whats the fooking point!!!! arghh!!!!!!!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,
> Rebecca https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifhoping your nan gets well soon hunny,xx
> 
> Lindsey........................i don't know what to say,is it possible your af not coming could have reset your cycle and that would mean you could actually be getting ready for ov? i have no idea sweet, sorry but https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.giffor you too,xx
> 
> Vickie, glad to hear you are doing well hun, wow you must be getting a bump on you now, have you felt any movements yet?xx
> 4ever how are ya hun, sounds like you may well have a battle on your hands to do the ferning lol, betcha hubby runs off with it to test his own https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif i know matt would, can't have anything in this house like that without him feeling the need to play with it, boys and their toys,xx
> Jo hunny, hows it all going? did you have a good weekend? hope AF has eased for you now sweetie,xx
> Patty, good to see you back hun, about time too!! hows things at the ranch? good i hope, Hedge Towers is in disaray, people are hiding from me, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_29.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_11.gifeven the kids are now saying, "avoid mum she's in a clomood"!! not impressed although it shows to be a point of humour for everyone else lmao!!xx
> 
> Jacqui, how are you doing sweetie? whats the weather up to there? its foggy here but has some sunshine and damn cold!! have you got kids off on half term there at the min? mine are off and already driving me crazy lol.xx
> 
> Bernie, hope you are well hunny, not spoken to you in a while, sending you hugs,xx
> 
> and to everyone else hello!! i hope you are all good and life treating you ok,xx
> 
> AFM, well cd3 and took my clomid again last night, my goodness this stuff is awful, i figured that i would be ok taking the 100mg as i have been on the 50mg for the last 3 cycles, but no the mood swingshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_29.gif
> the hot flushes https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_60.gif
> the headaches https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_5_137.gif
> and the lack of sleep https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_25.gif have all come back with a vengance!! i feel like i did 100 rounds with a heavyweight boxerhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif
> still only another 3 days to go.......... the things we do for a baby,xx

yes i am male and yes we have a microscope a proper scientific one so yes i have been doing experiements 4ever forced me to check certain things :spermy: :dohh: so there we are, now not being of a feminine persuasion i do have one question in reguards to the FF charting, what exactly does the term light flow mean how much is a light flow do i have to measure it or would red loo roll count?

so anyway i hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok and if permitted i will pop back in a another 5 days or so depending on when i can get to the laptop.... who am i kidding it will be between 9pm and 10pm next tuesday lol take care :dust:


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg33k said:


> Hey, girlies! I'm alive!!! My internet was playing up yesterday, so I was keeping busy to keep my mind off of it! :)
> 
> Sam - Sorry the witch showed and the Clomid is beating you up! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - You need to sell airline tickets? Most people need to buy them rather than sell them. Can I ask? :)
> 
> Missy - I LOL'd at your post that called me sweetpea because its one of my other internet handles. I've been "SweetP" for years! I'm good though! Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> I know I didn't properly catch up or respond to everything I'd like, but i have a movie to catch soon and need to get ready! Going to see 'Dear John' with a friend. I expect a lot of crying. Haha!
> 
> P.S. Temp FINALLY dropped below coverline today (2nd day without Provera), so throwing a welcome party for the :witch: (I hope)!

Megg yes I need to sell some airlines tickets or a cruise, tour or just something totally travel related as I'm a travel agent and the economy is really kicking my butt!

You must tell me all about the movie, well not everything but do tell me if it's something I should see as I've been wanting to go and just haven't yet.


----------



## Megg33k

Csunshine013 said:


> Megg yes I need to sell some airlines tickets or a cruise, tour or just something totally travel related as I'm a travel agent and the economy is really kicking my butt!
> 
> You must tell me all about the movie, well not everything but do tell me if it's something I should see as I've been wanting to go and just haven't yet.

Ooh, now that makes more sense! :) I love cruising! I'd buy from you if I wasn't poor (and if you're in the US). :thumbup: I miss cruising SO much!

The movie was really good. It's not my usual sort of flick, but really, really good. It's sweet and sappy and bit heartbreaking at moments... I cried... Being pregnant, I'm sure YOU would sob! LOL It was totally worth seeing though! Lots of eye candy too! :winkwink:

AFM... Hoping to see some sign of AF before bed. Wearing protective measures in hopes she shows. Getting pissed at her!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just a flying visit have to get ready for work have 2 hours lunch cover oh yay im going to be rich *she says sarcasticly*


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening Ladies
How are we doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Evening Ladies
> How are we doing?

tired lol hows u hun


----------



## MissyMojo

im tired too

had a counselling session today - kinda beats u up emotionally


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im tired too
> 
> had a counselling session today - kinda beats u up emotionally

:hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

evening lyndseyanne and missy, how are you beautifull ladies???? 

bug huggs for you missy, i really am sending you uplifting vibes babe.


Lindseyanne, i bet your planning to buy a 6 bedroom mansion with those hours of work lol....hows you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tired lol think im coming down with sumin too feel so hot and ergh how are you?


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi 4ever, 

i'm feeling a bit better now, made cookies and cake for tea - stuff any healthy eating, comfort food tonight!

:hugs: lindsey x x


----------



## 4everhopefull

im ok thanks babes, i had to go to the hospital last night, my face was on fire and my nose was totally killing me,i also had a monser nosebleed, so i popped along to the little out of hours thing and they said i have sinusitus? oh well, i was terrefied so now not so scared.
was at my mums today and my niece arrived with her 6th baby!!!!! and her and my nephiew are soooo bloody ungratfull for what they have. it was all going well and i was just about stomaching newborn bby girl in the room, and the mum was relaxed, so i jokingly said..ohh ill have her and you have another one...the mother laughed and said no problem lol.....but then my nephiew...hes only 18 and thinks he knows it ll got so gobby and said ill tell you making babies isnt that easy!!!!!! omg!!!! im sat here with my childeren in heaven, going through all the crap us woman have to go through to get our babies (its not like we can just getpregnant on a whim is it)...and he says tht to me?????? ill tell you its not that easy!!!!!!! cheekey little bleep.........who do they think they are????, i sobbed all the way home in the car :cry:....sorry babes, i bet you wished you never asked,
sorry babe XX


----------



## MissyMojo

aww swwetheart x x x


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: 4ever and missy sounds like you had a tough day!

Megg I do live in the states. I have only ever gone on one cruise, but would love to go with my now DH on one soon! If your pg they don't let you cruise. Kind of a stupid rule :shrug:


I know all to well about being broke! It seems to be the story of my life. I did get a cruise sold today to two little old ladies for their 70th birthday. They will have a blast!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies,just popping on t say gd nite all, xxxx :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies,
how are you all doing?..hope your all doing well...sorry haven't been on on my husband is dealing with shingles and having to take high power pain pills...and also yesterday had to take Emma back to the dentist because of the filling that he put in a couple of weeks ago has gotten infected and now he wants to take the tooth out... but my husband went in with Emma this time and he doesn't like the dentist at all so he just told me just a few minutes ago that we should get a 2nd opinion and I had told my husband that when I took Emma well its almost been 2 weeks that I didnt' feel good at all about this new dentist so I'm going to be calling to find a new dentist tomorrow Emma is on antibotics right now so I'm hoping that it clears it up...

So what all have you all been doing?...Vickie I will update the thread with your due date tomorrow hun I'm getting ready to go and watch some TV with my husband and kids...hope your having a great night hun...

Ok ladies I'm heading to watch me some Ghost Hunters and then go to bed but I wanted to stop by and say Hi and hope all is well with you all .....sending you lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cara89

Hey everyone. Just dropping by to check out the thread. I've been researching and reading up on Wicca since I was 12, just caught my eye. How are you all doing? :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey everyone and good morning. I'm up and awake at 6am ..well I did go to bed at 7pm last night, I was knackered. I hadn't really slept a whole lot the last few days. Firstly, I'm getting a blocked up nose when I go to bed and right now it's runny and doing my head in and secondly, OH has been snoring so loud he could wake the dead, lol ..might sound funny, but not when I have to yell at him to "turn over" and "shut up", not only does he snore, he TALKS!! He's said a variety of funny things in his sleep though, which I always remember and tell him, haha.

Anyways, sorry I didn't come on yesterday. I was up at 8am and went out at 10am. I took my two 7 year old Godsisters (I just call them sisters really, because they are more like sisters to me) out on their first little shopping spree for their birthday. They were 7 last week but I didn't have any money to do anything so as the kids are off school this week, decided to take them out today. First option was going to the cinema to see either The Chipmunks 2 or The Princess and Frog ..well that didn't happen. As soon as we saw the que for the cinema it was a big no no. The que was at least 100 foot and we would have been in it for hours. So I took the twins to Pizza Hut for lunch and they were upset about going not going to the cinema, so I suggested shopping and their eyes lit up at the idea, bless 'em. They loved it. They kept saying how they had never done this before and wanted to go home and show their mum all the bags they had like when people go on BIG spend up's ..well I didn't have tons of money to spend on them, so we went to a few clothes shops they they tried a bunch of clothes on and got themselves some really cute jeggins and tops and some pink suede boots and got themselves lots of jewelry and a few things from the 99p Store/Poundland and a big box of sweets each and then finally a Frappachino in Starbucks. I grabbed a load of carrier bags from one shop (I mean like 25 of them, lol) and when on the train back sorted all their things out into bags. They had 1 item each in 1 bag because they wanted to look like they had been on a big spree and ended up carrying about 8 bags in each hand, haha ..they look adorable, lol. They gave me loads of kisses and kept telling me how much they loved their day and thanking me :D

Anyway, enough news of my last few days now. My post is going to be tooo long.
So, how are you ladies doing? Welcome Cara89 :flower: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - Actually, they'll let you cruise until you're 24 weeks! :) I would have to suggest Royal Caribbean... Norwegian is a bit poorly and Carnival is full of other people's screaming children. lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Frogger - :hugs: for you and for emma too x x 

Cara - welcome :friends:

Butterfly - sounds like a lovely day :) xx

Megg, Hedgewitch, 4ever, lindsey, csunshine, little aurora :friends: x x x :hug: xxxx


I'm off to work, hope u ladies have nice days x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! gran is on the mend! thankfully! Told her about the baby and she is over the moon!

Out surname is Lucky, and she told us that this in great/granchild number 13! Lucky 13 lol...how cool is that?!


----------



## MissyMojo

Thats very cool hunni. Glad your gran is on the mend


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies,
firstly let me apologise for not being on yesterday, i was snowed under with my own depression but feeling better today, been the hospital this morning and had the hardest day in a long long time, i had to sit in a room with the doctor responsible for LM's death and be nice.......not easy, she was telling me how her op went on her hip, (this was the reason she wouldn't deliver LM or bother paying attention to me when i was telling her there was something wrong as she was getting ready to go on leave for her op) wanted to punch her!!
anyway matt has to go do another SA tomorrow while i am in having a HSG, yey managed to squeeze me in tomorrow morning cd 6 so its great news, i got caught with LM straight after my last HSG so here's hoping i may be lucky enough again.
they are giving me another 2 months of clomid at 100mg and then there is nothing more they can do to help, IVF is the next thing and we cannot afford that at all so we are at the end of the road, i am so gutted.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hey all!! gran is on the mend! thankfully! Told her about the baby and she is over the moon!
> 
> Out surname is Lucky, and she told us that this in great/granchild number 13! Lucky 13 lol...how cool is that?!

glad to hear your nan is feeling better, 13 is a very lucky number, 13 witches to a coven too,
13 moons to training for us too,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Dont feel down yet sam sweetie. The nasty pills might do their magic for you yet xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:wave:


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed you catch after the HSG!! But well done for not ramming something down that drs throat!!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Sorry to ramble on ..but I'm upset and annoyed with myself :(

I weighed myself today (last was Monday) and I've gained 5lbs so I'm just kinda annoyed with myself right now. I don't even know why I've put on weight. I mean I lost just over a stone and now gained 5lbs, WTF?!! I'm also super tired. I fell asleep on the sofa for like 4 hours. I didn't even know I was tired and even after that 4 hours sleep, I still feel tired and to bloody top it off, I think I'm getting a cold AGAIN! My nose wont stop running and my boobs hurt like hell. Sorry to moan :(


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> fingers crossed you catch after the HSG!! But well done for not ramming something down that drs throat!!!

hey hun, yeah it took everything i had believe me, i am now having a bad case of the guilts for even sitting there asking her to sort things out for me after what has happened, mat says not to be silly as she is the only doctor and that i am doing what needs to be done to try get a bfp, but i feel like i betrayed LM, sounds so stupid.....


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Dont feel down yet sam sweetie. The nasty pills might do their magic for you yet xxx

hey hun, how are you, not spoken to you in a while, hope all is ok, yeah here's hoping i get my bfp in the next two months if not then its the end of the road for me https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif
unless i win the lottery.....feel even worse now though as i knew my time was limited but now i have been given a sell by date


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Sorry to ramble on ..but I'm upset and annoyed with myself :(
> 
> I weighed myself today (last was Monday) and I've gained 5lbs so I'm just kinda annoyed with myself right now. I don't even know why I've put on weight. I mean I lost just over a stone and now gained 5lbs, WTF?!! I'm also super tired. I fell asleep on the sofa for like 4 hours. I didn't even know I was tired and even after that 4 hours sleep, I still feel tired and to bloody top it off, I think I'm getting a cold AGAIN! My nose wont stop running and my boobs hurt like hell. Sorry to moan :(

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

Well AF just showed up ..at least I think she has. So I guess I'm on CD1 :/


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: sam 

:hugs: butterfly - they say u can retain 5-7lbs of water just before/during your period... maybe after that bitch has gone u'l bounce back? 

im meh.... busy, stressed, tired, wrung out! 


:hug: to every one xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Thanks, I hope so because it's really put me down. I actually threw the scales across the room in temper and broke them, lol ..at least they weren't expensive ones, haha.

You should relax a little, take a nice long bubble bath. Makes you feel calm and relaxed :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im gonna nap on the sofa! cuddledd into hubby while he watches who framed rodger rabbit


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw bless :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies had such a busy day today and I'm off work tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:

Just wanted to pop by and give big hugs to Missy and butterfly :hugs:

Aurora so glad Gran is doing better!

Sam we all do what we have to! To acheive what we want most so LM would understand and she is the last person who would judge you as your the one who brought her into your lifes. :hugs: Hope you get feeling better!

So off work so heading home


----------



## xoButterfly25

Nevermind this post.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: butterfly - hope u get cd1 soon xxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

morning beautifull girlies...hope you are well. nothing unusual going on here...im just in my usual confuddled state.....luffs to you allXXXX :dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: and :dust: to you all,

gona be a mad few days for me at this end, so will catch up as often as i can 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies
haven't slept all night been up worrying about today, when i did sleep i had some pretty messed up dreams lol, finally nodded off about 7am this morning and just woke up an hour ago and my face is twice its normal size so not too sure what thats about.
hope everyone has a nice day without stress and lots of Love and Light
Sam


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! That doesn't sound good, honey! I do hope you're okay! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals, back fro having my HSG and my tube was blocked, up at the top where it joins the uterus, so the egg could be released but never was getting to the uterus, scary thing is if one sperm had got through the egg would never have been able to get out of my tube, just like last time when i reached 10weeks before i knew it was stuck, so i would have had another ectopic, apparently it was only a matter of time till it happened.....unbelievable!! so 3 rounds of clomid wasted but at least i now know why i wasnt getting pg. the clips are still in there but have moved and are now sat over my ovary and tube, they think they are not doing anything to jeporadise my tube and ovary but can't be sure but like i said i refuse to get it out as the docs told me on thursday that i could end up well and truly screwed if they try to get it out and cause anymore damage, tube still corkscrewed, straight at the end where it comes up to join the uterus but from ovary onwards it is corkscrewed so i have a real tough job on my hands to get pregnant but you never know.........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey gals, back fro having my HSG and my tube was blocked, up at the top where it joins the uterus, so the egg could be released but never was getting to the uterus, scary thing is if one sperm had got through the egg would never have been able to get out of my tube, just like last time when i reached 10weeks before i knew it was stuck, so i would have had another ectopic, apparently it was only a matter of time till it happened.....unbelievable!! so 3 rounds of clomid wasted but at least i now know why i wasnt getting pg. the clips are still in there but have moved and are now sat over my ovary and tube, they think they are not doing anything to jeporadise my tube and ovary but can't be sure but like i said i refuse to get it out as the docs told me on thursday that i could end up well and truly screwed if they try to get it out and cause anymore damage, tube still corkscrewed, straight at the end where it comes up to join the uterus but from ovary onwards it is corkscrewed so i have a real tough job on my hands to get pregnant but you never know.........

:hugs:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Hi again. I'm sorry I don't join in much, I try to stay out of the main forums and such after wasting so many days on bnb! :rofl:
I hope everyone is well xoxo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got rid of my ticker lol was making me depressed cd 47:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

PrayerfulHope said:


> Hi again. I'm sorry I don't join in much, I try to stay out of the main forums and such after wasting so many days on bnb! :rofl:
> I hope everyone is well xoxo

hiya i think theres quite afew that just like to lurk lately


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm SO happy that they found it this way!!! :hugs: I think you can do it!

Nessa - Hey, honey! :hugs:

Linds - I understand! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off for a night infront of the tv lol hollyoaks, then the live eastenders woop cant wait lol then gonna wach timetravelers wife:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Sam

hi Ladies,

well started day on a good mood, which faded by 2pm, by 3pm i was p1ssd off and grumpy, by 4pm i said fuck it and signed out of work sick, 

just feel soo stressed out and fucked off and cant be chewed with dealing with some customers / colleagues, i just want to get a grip on the moving shit, an also im worried about hos apt :( 

i luvz ya ladies xxx sorry if i only flit in and out for a bit, but im just a bit gaga in the head rigt now,


----------



## hedgewitch

*Jo *sorry you had a shit day sending you lots of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif

*Lindsey* i hope you get the visit from the witch soon hun

*Megg* i am really hoping i am in with a good chance this month now, i keep letting my imagination run away with me lol i must stop that!!

*4Ever* hope you are ok sweet, hows things going?

*the rest of you Gals,* https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gif, i hope you are all well

i am sitting here nursing an achey belly, and feeling sorry for myself, having chinese soon though and settling down to watch Kingdom and a Morgan Freeman thriller, told matt he has to start "releasing the balls" today lol get them spermies ready for https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_101.gifbut this month i have decided to be a bit more organised, we are going to https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifon cd *8, 10, 12* (hoping to get my peak here somewhere but i may not as 100mg clomid and it is messing me up again) *14,16,18*
with an extra one thrown in for good luck around ov lol
dedcided also to take the pressure off matt a little this month and errrm indulge in a bit of playtime to encourage him to put out https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifwas thinking some nice underwear maybe, its all in a good cause
i just want to give it as good a shot as i can this month, ideas welcomed ladies......don't be shy, he got stage fright last month and i do not want that happening again this month, especially after having that done this morning


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I definitely think this will put you in a great place now! I have everything crossed for you for at least a bit still! Then some things must be uncrossed! :rofl:

Missy - :hugs: to you!


----------



## 4everhopefull

nessa, sam, meg linds, luffs to you all XXXXX

sorry i not posted but didnt want to annoy you all. well yesterdasy was a hell of a day.....here goes. i have a fur baby called georgie peter, i hand reard him so hes the apple of his daddy and my eyes, awwww hes 8 stone and a rotty x collie lol...well the other evening hubby took him for a burnout on the moors and he cut his leg, right by his dew claw...hubby ran hom, blood everywhere!!!! but as im a vet nurse i saw t was best left alone and waited it out. well yesterday georgie was a bit whiney and out of whack so we looked at his foot and his dew claw had turned around completly in its socket!!!! soooo naturlly mummy and daddy panicked bit stylie and rushed him to the animal hospital, and on the way we were breaking our hearts about the bill., georgie got in the vets room, the vet said...ohhh' big man what a desaster '...and promptly pulled the nail out, georgie never winged and the vet looked at us asif we were mad!!!!! apparantly, no biggie, and never charged a penny!!!! totally free!!!.
so georgie is proud of his triumph....daddy was a little embarrased about the panick....and my excuse is...even though im qualefied or not, little man is my baby and i couldnt face treating him, :rofl: oh well, how funny!!!!!

sam...best of luck...things will get so much better, linds, im doing the :witch: dance for you babe, missey i hope things are going gently for you XX

my memory is fart so if ive forgtten anyone then im sorry :hugs:....p.s
im ordering 50 ic poas today...yay :dance: ...but still need to fathom when to start looking for ov!!!! lol

hugs meg :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> nessa, sam, meg linds, luffs to you all XXXXX
> 
> sorry i not posted but didnt want to annoy you all. well yesterdasy was a hell of a day.....here goes. i have a fur baby called georgie peter, i hand reard him so hes the apple of his daddy and my eyes, awwww hes 8 stone and a rotty x collie lol...well the other evening hubby took him for a burnout on the moors and he cut his leg, right by his dew claw...hubby ran hom, blood everywhere!!!! but as im a vet nurse i saw t was best left alone and waited it out. well yesterday georgie was a bit whiney and out of whack so we looked at his foot and his dew claw had turned around completly in its socket!!!! soooo naturlly mummy and daddy panicked bit stylie and rushed him to the animal hospital, and on the way we were breaking our hearts about the bill., georgie got in the vets room, the vet said...ohhh' big man what a desaster '...and promptly pulled the nail out, georgie never winged and the vet looked at us asif we were mad!!!!! apparantly, no biggie, and never charged a penny!!!! totally free!!!.
> so georgie is proud of his triumph....daddy was a little embarrased about the panick....and my excuse is...even though im qualefied or not, little man is my baby and i couldnt face treating him, :rofl: oh well, how funny!!!!!
> 
> sam...best of luck...things will get so much better, linds, im doing the :witch: dance for you babe, missey i hope things are going gently for you XX
> 
> my memory is fart so if ive forgtten anyone then im sorry :hugs:....p.s
> im ordering 50 ic poas today...yay :dance: ...but still need to fathom when to start looking for ov!!!! lol
> 
> hugs meg :hugs:
> :dust:

hey hun, so glad to hear your baby is better, i know how you feel about him lol, i have two fur babies, Ginge a irish staffy who is now 8 (56) and Norman my viccy bulldog who just turned 2 (14) on valentines day, i love them to bits and they are definate substitutes for my lack of the human variety baby lol,


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning Ladies, 
how are we all today? i am feeling better today, a little tender whan i cough or move too quickly but the way i see it is that i am in pain so something must have happened lol, no pain-no gain!! fell asleep last night with wonderful dreams on what the future could hold now i have had the blockage removed..............
i planned a lie in this morning but the kids had me up at just before 6 then again just after 7am, so i got up rather than laying in bed. i am now really tired lol
so whats everyone's plans for today? i am sending hubby in the loft this morning to get stuff out to start having a mass clear out fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## Megg33k

4ever - I'm glad your baby is better! I know how you feel about him. I have 3 cats [Onyx aka Kitty (almost 6), London aka Flouff (almost 6), Grizzabella aka The Chicken (~2?)], a dog who is an American Pit Bull Terrier named Nibbler (2.5), and a chinchilla named Esperanza (age pretty well completely unknown... no less than 8). I love them all like they're my children... however, I'm at my max capacity for fur babies! LOL

Sam - Yay for dreams of the wonderful future possibilities! I'm definitely cheering you on! :hugs:

AFM... Check my ticker! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope you are all well still no af for me and temp is even higher! grrrr but do think i maybe ovulated on the last thermal shift cd 42! so hopefully will see witchy soon


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> 4ever - I'm glad your baby is better! I know how you feel about him. I have 3 cats [Onyx aka Kitty (almost 6), London aka Flouff (almost 6), Grizzabella aka The Chicken (~2?)], a dog who is an American Pit Bull Terrier named Nibbler (2.5), and a chinchilla named Esperanza (age pretty well completely unknown... no less than 8). I love them all like they're my children... however, I'm at my max capacity for fur babies! LOL
> 
> Sam - Yay for dreams of the wonderful future possibilities! I'm definitely cheering you on! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... Check my ticker! :happydance:

OH MY FLUFFIN GOD!!!! about time too lmao, bet you were never so glad to see Aunt flo lol, hugs to you hun,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

sam :hugs:

4ever :hug: glad ur furbaby is doing ok

Lindsey : hope that :witch: gives you a visit soon

Megg :headspin: for cd1!!!!!!!!!!


Me -

well im having a few days off - so stressed out with the flamin move n crap


----------



## frogger3240

***UPDATED as of February 20, 2010****


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

* ***Waiting to Ovulate*** *

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt308/anamrdecarvalho/Waiting-to-Ovulate-Cheer.gif

1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 17
2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 8
3) Snowdrops cd 23/26 
4) Lindsey cd 49
5) MissyMojo cd 12
6) Megg cd 1
7)_______________________
8)_______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****In the 2WW****

https://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/dmtdur/2ww-1.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


****BFP's****Due Dates*****

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Smileys%20and%20Emoticons/bfpfade.gif

1) Csunshine013 Vickie EDD August 16, 2010 :happydance:
2) LittleAurora EDD September 3, 2010 :happydance:
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Fertility Spell Casted on****

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l170/ice_princess_1011/book_faerie_spells.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


*****Clomid Cysters*****

https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll372/vividbirth/ttc%20blinkies/Clomid-ttc.gif

1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
2)____________________________
3)____________________________
4)____________________________
5)____________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Soy Cysters****

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll42/twins2boyz/TTC/thttc3.gif with soy

1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
2) Megg 200mgs cd 3-7
3) Snowdrops 125mgs cd 2-5
4) ______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


***Fertility Tests***
1) Sam Hedgewitch February 19, 2010 HSG Dye test showed blockage but now is open...:happydance: yay so glad that its open...:hugs:

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
*****************************************************************

****Bio's ****

~Snowdrops- TTC nearly 4 years and 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys also taking soy 125 mgs cd 2-5

~​
 



Attached Files:







normal-hsg.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Frogger - :hugs: for you and for emma too x x
> 
> Cara - welcome :friends:
> 
> Butterfly - sounds like a lovely day :) xx
> 
> Megg, Hedgewitch, 4ever, lindsey, csunshine, little aurora :friends: x x x :hug: xxxx
> 
> 
> I'm off to work, hope u ladies have nice days x x x



Thanks MissyMojo for your hugs hun...I'm not feeling good at all now I'm coming down with a bad cold and Emma is doing alot better but me and my husband are going to get a 2nd opinion for her tooth...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> Sorry to ramble on ..but I'm upset and annoyed with myself :(
> 
> I weighed myself today (last was Monday) and I've gained 5lbs so I'm just kinda annoyed with myself right now. I don't even know why I've put on weight. I mean I lost just over a stone and now gained 5lbs, WTF?!! I'm also super tired. I fell asleep on the sofa for like 4 hours. I didn't even know I was tired and even after that 4 hours sleep, I still feel tired and to bloody top it off, I think I'm getting a cold AGAIN! My nose wont stop running and my boobs hurt like hell. Sorry to moan :(

hun we are here for you anytime so don't say your sorry to ramble we all understand and care about you hun...I know with the weight thing I have finally lost a little but before I had gained some and it really has gotten me depressed but just know you can share anything on here and we all support you and want to help you through it ......:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> fingers crossed you catch after the HSG!! But well done for not ramming something down that drs throat!!!
> 
> hey hun, yeah it took everything i had believe me, i am now having a bad case of the guilts for even sitting there asking her to sort things out for me after what has happened, mat says not to be silly as she is the only doctor and that i am doing what needs to be done to try get a bfp, but i feel like i betrayed LM, sounds so stupid.....Click to expand...


I bet that was hard sam...but I'm so glad that you have gotten your HSG and please dont' feel like your betraying LM she is watching over you hun and she wants you to be happy hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Dont feel down yet sam sweetie. The nasty pills might do their magic for you yet xxx
> 
> hey hun, how are you, not spoken to you in a while, hope all is ok, yeah here's hoping i get my bfp in the next two months if not then its the end of the road for me https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif
> unless i win the lottery.....feel even worse now though as i knew my time was limited but now i have been given a sell by dateClick to expand...

awww Sam hun I'm hoping that you will be getting your BFP now that you have had your HSG test and your tube is open now....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey gals, back fro having my HSG and my tube was blocked, up at the top where it joins the uterus, so the egg could be released but never was getting to the uterus, scary thing is if one sperm had got through the egg would never have been able to get out of my tube, just like last time when i reached 10weeks before i knew it was stuck, so i would have had another ectopic, apparently it was only a matter of time till it happened.....unbelievable!! so 3 rounds of clomid wasted but at least i now know why i wasnt getting pg. the clips are still in there but have moved and are now sat over my ovary and tube, they think they are not doing anything to jeporadise my tube and ovary but can't be sure but like i said i refuse to get it out as the docs told me on thursday that i could end up well and truly screwed if they try to get it out and cause anymore damage, tube still corkscrewed, straight at the end where it comes up to join the uterus but from ovary onwards it is corkscrewed so i have a real tough job on my hands to get pregnant but you never know.........

Sam hun I'm sorry that your tube was blocked but now you know why you couldn't get pregnant and now with it being open hopefully you will be able to catch that egg and have a beautiful 9 months of prengnancy and then deliever a beautiful baby....I'm just so sorry hun that you have gone through sooo much with the loses it just really breaks my heart...sending you lots of hugs your way hun love you!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

PrayerfulHope said:


> Hi again. I'm sorry I don't join in much, I try to stay out of the main forums and such after wasting so many days on bnb! :rofl:
> I hope everyone is well xoxo


Hey Hun,
How are you doing?...how is the soy going for you?....glad that your here when you can....sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> got rid of my ticker lol was making me depressed cd 47:wacko:

I'm sorry hun that you had to get rid of your ticker I know it can be really depressing...hoping that you do ovulate soon hun or even get the witch to come....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: Sam
> 
> hi Ladies,
> 
> well started day on a good mood, which faded by 2pm, by 3pm i was p1ssd off and grumpy, by 4pm i said fuck it and signed out of work sick,
> 
> just feel soo stressed out and fucked off and cant be chewed with dealing with some customers / colleagues, i just want to get a grip on the moving shit, an also im worried about hos apt :(
> 
> i luvz ya ladies xxx sorry if i only flit in and out for a bit, but im just a bit gaga in the head rigt now,

awww hun I'm sorry that you were soooo grumpy yestereday I hope your feeling better today...sending you lots of hugs hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - YES! I couldn't be happier!!!

Missy - Thanks!

Linds - FX'd that she shows soon! I feel your pain!

Patty - I'm CD1 for your list! And, I'm doing 200mg of Soy on CD5-9 this cycle!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> *Jo *sorry you had a shit day sending you lots of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif
> 
> *Lindsey* i hope you get the visit from the witch soon hun
> 
> *Megg* i am really hoping i am in with a good chance this month now, i keep letting my imagination run away with me lol i must stop that!!
> 
> *4Ever* hope you are ok sweet, hows things going?
> 
> *the rest of you Gals,* https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gif, i hope you are all well
> 
> i am sitting here nursing an achey belly, and feeling sorry for myself, having chinese soon though and settling down to watch Kingdom and a Morgan Freeman thriller, told matt he has to start "releasing the balls" today lol get them spermies ready for https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_101.gifbut this month i have decided to be a bit more organised, we are going to https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifon cd *8, 10, 12* (hoping to get my peak here somewhere but i may not as 100mg clomid and it is messing me up again) *14,16,18*
> with an extra one thrown in for good luck around ov lol
> dedcided also to take the pressure off matt a little this month and errrm indulge in a bit of playtime to encourage him to put out https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifwas thinking some nice underwear maybe, its all in a good cause
> i just want to give it as good a shot as i can this month, ideas welcomed ladies......don't be shy, he got stage fright last month and i do not want that happening again this month, especially after having that done this morning

hey hun how is your belly feeling this morning?...hope its feeling better...I dont' want you to be feeling sorry for yourself sam you will catch that egg you will see hun...those HSG can do wonders...yep tell Matt to get busy have loads of fun hun making the baby...
:dust::sex:


----------



## frogger3240

4everhopefull said:


> nessa, sam, meg linds, luffs to you all XXXXX
> 
> sorry i not posted but didnt want to annoy you all. well yesterdasy was a hell of a day.....here goes. i have a fur baby called georgie peter, i hand reard him so hes the apple of his daddy and my eyes, awwww hes 8 stone and a rotty x collie lol...well the other evening hubby took him for a burnout on the moors and he cut his leg, right by his dew claw...hubby ran hom, blood everywhere!!!! but as im a vet nurse i saw t was best left alone and waited it out. well yesterday georgie was a bit whiney and out of whack so we looked at his foot and his dew claw had turned around completly in its socket!!!! soooo naturlly mummy and daddy panicked bit stylie and rushed him to the animal hospital, and on the way we were breaking our hearts about the bill., georgie got in the vets room, the vet said...ohhh' big man what a desaster '...and promptly pulled the nail out, georgie never winged and the vet looked at us asif we were mad!!!!! apparantly, no biggie, and never charged a penny!!!! totally free!!!.
> so georgie is proud of his triumph....daddy was a little embarrased about the panick....and my excuse is...even though im qualefied or not, little man is my baby and i couldnt face treating him, :rofl: oh well, how funny!!!!!
> 
> sam...best of luck...things will get so much better, linds, im doing the :witch: dance for you babe, missey i hope things are going gently for you XX
> 
> my memory is fart so if ive forgtten anyone then im sorry :hugs:....p.s
> im ordering 50 ic poas today...yay :dance: ...but still need to fathom when to start looking for ov!!!! lol
> 
> hugs meg :hugs:
> :dust:

awww hun I'm sooo glad that your baby is better...I have furbabies to and love them dearly....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Morning Ladies,
> how are we all today? i am feeling better today, a little tender whan i cough or move too quickly but the way i see it is that i am in pain so something must have happened lol, no pain-no gain!! fell asleep last night with wonderful dreams on what the future could hold now i have had the blockage removed..............
> i planned a lie in this morning but the kids had me up at just before 6 then again just after 7am, so i got up rather than laying in bed. i am now really tired lol
> so whats everyone's plans for today? i am sending hubby in the loft this morning to get stuff out to start having a mass clear out fun, fun, fun!!!

sam I'm so glad that your feeling better today hun...I bet it is tender I remember when I had mine and I thought I would die from having the HSG test...that is really painful.......:shrug: so yep with the pain hopefully something did happen....thats right no pain no gain.....thats wonderful that you had those wonderful dreams I know you have been having those bad dreams lately and its just wonderful to read that you have had wonderful dreams....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> 4ever - I'm glad your baby is better! I know how you feel about him. I have 3 cats [Onyx aka Kitty (almost 6), London aka Flouff (almost 6), Grizzabella aka The Chicken (~2?)], a dog who is an American Pit Bull Terrier named Nibbler (2.5), and a chinchilla named Esperanza (age pretty well completely unknown... no less than 8). I love them all like they're my children... however, I'm at my max capacity for fur babies! LOL
> 
> Sam - Yay for dreams of the wonderful future possibilities! I'm definitely cheering you on! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... Check my ticker! :happydance:

WOOHOO!!!!! Megg that is wonderful girl that your AF finally showed up.....:happydance::happydance::happydance: sooo happy for you hun...are you planning on using soy this cycle??


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Sam - YES! I couldn't be happier!!!
> 
> Missy - Thanks!
> 
> Linds - FX'd that she shows soon! I feel your pain!
> 
> Patty - I'm CD1 for your list! And, I'm doing 200mg of Soy on CD5-9 this cycle!

Megg I will get you added to the list hun...woohoo!!! so glad that your cycle has started I know you feel better....I did 200mgs of soy this cycle to but I started mine on cd 1-5 this cycle...sending you lots of babydust your way and hope that you catch the egg this cycle and it will be a sticky bean....
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frogger3240

***UPDATED as of February 20, 2010****


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

* ***Waiting to Ovulate*** *

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt308/anamrdecarvalho/Waiting-to-Ovulate-Cheer.gif

1) Patty (Frogger3240) cd 17
2) Sam (hedgewitch) cd 8
3) Snowdrops cd 23/26 
4) Lindsey cd 49
5) MissyMojo cd 12
6) Megg cd 1
7)_______________________
8)_______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****In the 2WW****

https://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/dmtdur/2ww-1.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


****BFP's****Due Dates*****

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Smileys%20and%20Emoticons/bfpfade.gif

1) Csunshine013 Vickie EDD August 16, 2010 :happydance:
2) LittleAurora EDD September 3, 2010 :happydance:
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Fertility Spell Casted on****

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l170/ice_princess_1011/book_faerie_spells.gif

1)________________________
2)________________________
3)________________________
4)________________________
5)________________________
6)________________________
7)________________________
8)________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


*****Clomid Cysters*****

https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll372/vividbirth/ttc%20blinkies/Clomid-ttc.gif

1) Sam (Hedgewitch) __mgs cd 2-6
2)____________________________
3)____________________________
4)____________________________
5)____________________________

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif

****Soy Cysters****

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll42/twins2boyz/TTC/thttc3.gif with soy

1) Patty (Frogger3240) 200mgs cd 1-5
2) Megg 200mgs cd 5-9
3) Snowdrops 125mgs cd 2-5
4) ______________________


https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif


***Fertility Tests***
1) Sam Hedgewitch February 19, 2010 HSG Dye test showed blockage but now is open...:happydance: yay so glad that its open...:hugs:

https://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu53/evaeniko/dividers2/34cd3wrzne0.gif
*****************************************************************

****Bio's ****

~Snowdrops- TTC nearly 4 years and 5 mc and a couple of chemical pregnancys also taking soy 125 mgs cd 2-5

~​


----------



## Megg33k

Patty - Thanks for adding me! Woohoo indeed! Can I ask what made you choose CD1-5? That's usually reserved for people who will be having eggs harvested and need LOTS of eggs of moderate (at best) quality. The earlier you take it, the more eggs you get of lower quality. The later you take it, the less eggs you get but of much better quality. It shouldn't really be started after CD5... that's considered "late"... but, I'm just curious how you chose those cycle days for your dosing. Either way, I certainly hope it works for you! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im thinking of havin a lil break from here until the blob arives getting depressed that everyone has af lol or can get on with bding can see lots of 2010 babies coming on this thread unfortunatly doubt one will be for ben and i


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Linds... I know what you mean, honey! Its so early in the year that you lose out on having a fully cooked baby that year. It's really sad that mid- to late-March is the latest you can start the successful cycle and still have a baby in that calendar year. I feel you totally! I remember after the MMC thinking that I would still absolutely have a baby by Christmas 2010 because I had 4 months of trying. Well... I'm down to 1-2 cycles of that time left and no closer to a baby now than I was the day I found out about the MMC. Pardon the french, but how fucking hard does it have to be? I don't think it's in the cards for me either... but I try to remember that there's a chance! I think you're about 6dpo, which totally sucks to hear... but that means that you should be through the cycle in a week or so. It's better than nothing! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aw lindsey sweetheart x x x 

im not really ttc atm .... just not preventing ,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Linds... I know what you mean, honey! Its so early in the year that you lose out on having a fully cooked baby that year. It's really sad that mid- to late-March is the latest you can start the successful cycle and still have a baby in that calendar year. I feel you totally! I remember after the MMC thinking that I would still absolutely have a baby by Christmas 2010 because I had 4 months of trying. Well... I'm down to 1-2 cycles of that time left and no closer to a baby now than I was the day I found out about the MMC. Pardon the french, but how fucking hard does it have to be? I don't think it's in the cards for me either... but I try to remember that there's a chance! I think you're about 6dpo, which totally sucks to hear... but that means that you should be through the cycle in a week or so. It's better than nothing! :hugs:

it sucks i wish i was a teenage girl again and just fall preg at the drop of my pants like so many do :cry: but when u really want something you dont just get it have to go thru mths and mths of waiting thinkin oh yay maybe we have got it this mth to be greeted with bfn after bfn arghhhh


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had a dream a few mths ago that both sam and i were preg and babies were born in december felt so real but maybe thats all it was for me is a dream lol i dreamt a similar dream that my friend would be preg and bang 3 mths later she was preg and had a lil girl in the oct exactly same time my dream was


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Yep, exactly that, hun! And then... then... I finally got it... and POOF! GAH! It sucks!!! :hugs:

Missy - How long until you move and are back to TTC? Of course, that's if you don't get a BFP while NTNP... which seems to happen quite often!


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Hey! That dream could totally be real! December isn't here yet! March is the month to conceive for a Dec baby... so you totally have time still! I have a friend who dreamed that I had just had a baby boy when her baby was just a few months old. She's due in early July. I figure that gives me until Dec as well... 5 months is "just a few months" in dream time I think! Definitely young enough to still be an "infant"... So, I'm definitely hoping there's something to it all, sweetie! Nothing says there can't be! I was also told that the time of year that I MC'd wouldn't always be sad... that it would change. Well, I found out in early Dec. So, maybe I have a chance at an early Dec due date still. I hang on to whatever I can. You have to hold on to whatever you can, too!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Patty - Thanks for adding me! Woohoo indeed! Can I ask what made you choose CD1-5? That's usually reserved for people who will be having eggs harvested and need LOTS of eggs of moderate (at best) quality. The earlier you take it, the more eggs you get of lower quality. The later you take it, the less eggs you get but of much better quality. It shouldn't really be started after CD5... that's considered "late"... but, I'm just curious how you chose those cycle days for your dosing. Either way, I certainly hope it works for you! :D

Hey Megg,
I have been reading so much about taking it earlier in your cycle from PCOS board I have PCOS so I do have lots of eggs that normally get bigger but I didn't know that information Megg about if you take it earlier in your cycle..wow..I'm really shocked that might be why I'm keeping having chemical pregnancys then that are not sticking...do you think that is what it is doing to me?...wow well if this cycle doesn't work then I will take it what from cd 3-7 or should I do the 5-9?...wow thanks again for the information on this ...gosh if this is correct then I do feel soooooooo bad now that I have lost a few chemical pregnancys due to me taking it to early in the cycle...thanks again megg for your help on this....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i had a dream a few mths ago that both sam and i were preg and babies were born in december felt so real but maybe thats all it was for me is a dream lol i dreamt a similar dream that my friend would be preg and bang 3 mths later she was preg and had a lil girl in the oct exactly same time my dream was

wow lindsey I hope that your dream does come true hun......maybe you do get the dreams that do come true hun there is alot of people that do dream things and they do actually come true...so I'm hoping that your dream does come true for you and Sam....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> im thinking of havin a lil break from here until the blob arives getting depressed that everyone has af lol or can get on with bding can see lots of 2010 babies coming on this thread unfortunatly doubt one will be for ben and i

Lindsey I'm sorry that your thinking of having a little break from here...but I complete understand and know what your feeling...I know its very hard and depressing that is what I have been dealing with and its very hard..I'm hoping Lindsey that your BFP will be coming soon hun just hang in there I know its a very hard road to go down but at the end of the road there will be your BFP and you will look back and say it was all well worth it...sending you lots of hugs...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?

nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Patty - I can't say that's why you've had chemicals... There's no way to ever know why a chemical becomes a chemical. It's probably not helping matters, but I wouldn't blame them on that entirely. 3-7 vs 5-9 is tough... 3-7 is supposed to give you several eggs of pretty good quality, 5-9 is supposed to give you 1 (maybe 2) egg(s) of really good quality. It depends on whether you want more targets that are likely viable candidates or fewer targets that really should be viable candidates. I've done 3-7. I'm doing 5-9 to see if it makes the O stronger. I can't even say that I definitely O'd last cycle now. You're quite welcome for the info. I just hope it helps!

Linds - Nope, no doc needed for Soy. It's OTC. I get it at Walmart. It's sort of a natural, cheap Clomid substitute. Just like anything else, it can possibly (though rarely) have side effects, and it doesn't work for everyone. With your ovulation being so late, I would say that you might be a good candidate for it at first glance. I don't know much about your history, so I can't do much more than guess at this point. Let me know if there's any way I can help with more info.

There's a lot more about Soy in this thread: Any Soy ladies out there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...

 just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Patty - I can't say that's why you've had chemicals... There's no way to ever know why a chemical becomes a chemical. It's probably not helping matters, but I wouldn't blame them on that entirely. 3-7 vs 5-9 is tough... 3-7 is supposed to give you several eggs of pretty good quality, 5-9 is supposed to give you 1 (maybe 2) egg(s) of really good quality. It depends on whether you want more targets that are likely viable candidates or fewer targets that really should be viable candidates. I've done 3-7. I'm doing 5-9 to see if it makes the O stronger. I can't even say that I definitely O'd last cycle now. You're quite welcome for the info. I just hope it helps!
> 
> Linds - Nope, no doc needed for Soy. It's OTC. I get it at Walmart. It's sort of a natural, cheap Clomid substitute. Just like anything else, it can possibly (though rarely) have side effects, and it doesn't work for everyone. With your ovulation being so late, I would say that you might be a good candidate for it at first glance. I don't know much about your history, so I can't do much more than guess at this point. Let me know if there's any way I can help with more info.
> 
> There's a lot more about Soy in this thread: Any Soy ladies out there?

 this is the first mth since this time last yr that my cycle has been so long lol but my sister has problems with ttc they have had numerouse miscarriages from blighted ovum etc and my mum had a terrible time with it too


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...

The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...

yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressed


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, yeah... stress is a bitch on hormones. Is it TTC-related stress or otherwise? Just try to minimize it as best you can... sounds stupid, I know! It's almost impossible! But, stress is a killer when it comes to TTC! Have you tried meditation? It's not something I've ever been able to do, but I know it works for a lot of people!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, yeah... stress is a bitch on hormones. Is it TTC-related stress or otherwise? Just try to minimize it as best you can... sounds stupid, I know! It's almost impossible! But, stress is a killer when it comes to TTC! Have you tried meditation? It's not something I've ever been able to do, but I know it works for a lot of people!

 its ttc and living at home with my parents while married and money stress lol i find it hard dealing with stress as it is due to my dyspraxia and dyslexia


----------



## MissyMojo

i fly out to Cyprus on May 4th, will be ttc mid may, once settled from moving,

i had a really weird dream the other night, dreamt my gran had died, and i wanted to go to the funeral, but my drs wouldnt let me and i had a beautiful baby girl and they were tryin to tell me i had to "put her back in" cos she had come early at 36weeks but i was arguing sayin she was 8lbs 3 so fine as she was, and "it hurt to damn much getting her out , u think i want to put her bk to do it again!"

hahha weird huh?

just had my friend on the phone in tears shes been "on" for nearly 3 weeks, it wont stop and shes filling a pad every 25mins, her hubby is telling her to stop beind stupid, and her drs wont see her, her mum had cervical cancer a few yrs bk and it started similar for her mum, so shes panicing, 

ive told her to ring nhs helpline, and her mum , and mebbi go to hospital, im only 60 miles away atm and im in a fret cos i cant be near her, whats it gona b like when im thousands of miles away from her


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i fly out to Cyprus on May 4th, will be ttc mid may, once settled from moving,
> 
> i had a really weird dream the other night, dreamt my gran had died, and i wanted to go to the funeral, but my drs wouldnt let me and i had a beautiful baby girl and they were tryin to tell me i had to "put her back in" cos she had come early at 36weeks but i was arguing sayin she was 8lbs 3 so fine as she was, and "it hurt to damn much getting her out , u think i want to put her bk to do it again!"
> 
> hahha weird huh?
> 
> just had my friend on the phone in tears shes been "on" for nearly 3 weeks, it wont stop and shes filling a pad every 25mins, her hubby is telling her to stop beind stupid, and her drs wont see her, her mum had cervical cancer a few yrs bk and it started similar for her mum, so shes panicing,
> 
> ive told her to ring nhs helpline, and her mum , and mebbi go to hospital, im only 60 miles away atm and im in a fret cos i cant be near her, whats it gona b like when im thousands of miles away from her

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies, just taking a break from cleaning out the loft, done all my housework https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_1.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_5.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_10.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_11.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_7.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_6.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_13_9.gifthis morning and also put the kids to work, they were not impressed by this at all but turning off their internet access makes them very compliant https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_30.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_5_4.gif
so my house it lovely and tidy now so figured i would start sorting the loft, i am a woman on a mission lol


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Patty - I can't say that's why you've had chemicals... There's no way to ever know why a chemical becomes a chemical. It's probably not helping matters, but I wouldn't blame them on that entirely. 3-7 vs 5-9 is tough... 3-7 is supposed to give you several eggs of pretty good quality, 5-9 is supposed to give you 1 (maybe 2) egg(s) of really good quality. It depends on whether you want more targets that are likely viable candidates or fewer targets that really should be viable candidates. I've done 3-7. I'm doing 5-9 to see if it makes the O stronger. I can't even say that I definitely O'd last cycle now. You're quite welcome for the info. I just hope it helps!
> 
> Linds - Nope, no doc needed for Soy. It's OTC. I get it at Walmart. It's sort of a natural, cheap Clomid substitute. Just like anything else, it can possibly (though rarely) have side effects, and it doesn't work for everyone. With your ovulation being so late, I would say that you might be a good candidate for it at first glance. I don't know much about your history, so I can't do much more than guess at this point. Let me know if there's any way I can help with more info.
> 
> There's a lot more about Soy in this thread: Any Soy ladies out there?


Thanks Megg....I took the soy from cd 1-5 so the egg quality probably isn't good then...I took the 160 mgs last cycle and it showed a perfect ovulation and a short cycle for me which I dont' usually have to it was a good cycle but true the egg quality could have been not good and that might be why the chemcial or maybe my progesterone isn't good and I do need to take the progesterone cream...


----------



## 4ever's-homer

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressedClick to expand...

hiya hun sorry to stick my nose in,

but as someone who works in the field of Psychology it could be entirely possible that stress is affecting your AF as your physical state is directly affected by your emotional, what you need is a good dose of endorphin's to be released, drink plenty of water to keep the brain functions at top of the range and that would probably do you the world of good,

and lets face it nobody likes to have to wait for anything lol, in the end of the day you and only you know your body and what you need, but dont worry when your ready it will happen,

loads of hugz and best of wishes, Homer


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4ever's-homer said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressedClick to expand...
> 
> hiya hun sorry to stick my nose in,
> 
> but as someone who works in the field of Psychology it could be entirely possible that stress is affecting your AF as your physical state is directly affected by your emotional, what you need is a good dose of endorphin's to be released, drink plenty of water to keep the brain functions at top of the range and that would probably do you the world of good,
> 
> and lets face it nobody likes to have to wait for anything lol, in the end of the day you and only you know your body and what you need, but dont worry when your ready it will happen,
> 
> loads of hugz and best of wishes, HomerClick to expand...

thank you im so stressed as of late i think i have just ovulated cd 42 so fingers crossed she will come


----------



## 4everhopefull

lynds...she will come babe...im doing ,my :witch: dance for you. so she has to!!! 

i am also dyslexic and dyspraxic so i totally understand how things can affect us sweetheart XXXXXX

she will be here for you....


ha, if ya wanna giggle have a look at the dogs dinner of a chart i have lol, methinks im temping wrong, but i also blame the thermometer as i have to literally fight with it to turn on, so now thanks to mr 4ever i have an old fashond mercury one that i cant read!!! :rofl: what a farce !!!! :rofl: 
:hugs: bbes


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> lynds...she will come babe...im doing ,my :witch: dance for you. so she has to!!!
> 
> i am also dyslexic and dyspraxic so i totally understand how things can affect us sweetheart XXXXXX
> 
> she will be here for you....
> 
> 
> ha, if ya wanna giggle have a look at the dogs dinner of a chart i have lol, methinks im temping wrong, but i also blame the thermometer as i have to literally fight with it to turn on, so now thanks to mr 4ever i have an old fashond mercury one that i cant read!!! :rofl: what a farce !!!! :rofl:
> :hugs: bbes

:haha: i struggle so much with it i havent much coping mechanism so when i get stressed tahts it everything goes wrong , and atm im stressed over af to so poor ben is in ww3 lol


----------



## LittleAurora

hey just popping in quickly...

I cant remember if I shared my 10week scan with you guys. Let me know if your interested.

thinking of you all!! and sending lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey just popping in quickly...
> 
> I cant remember if I shared my 10week scan with you guys. Let me know if your interested.
> 
> thinking of you all!! and sending lots of baby dust!!!

hey hunni yes you did lil lego is gawjus:happydance: how you feeling?


----------



## MissyMojo

yeh we saw lego :) :) soo pleased for u

x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

stupid prego brain!! lol...I cant remember anything now adays lol

Thankfully my ms has eased off apart from some surprise vomiting that just happens out of the blue! lol. I have a little bump! its rather cute! hubby keeps rubbing it and smiling he is still walking around like a dog with two dicks lol!
My 1st son was born with and still has a hole in his heart, so with every pregnancy i need a specialist ultra sound of the babies heart while still inside me! its rather cool if I'm honest! lol...it just flags any potential problems! fingers crossed it was just a one of!

I have bought lots of bits for the wee one. Some clothes and things for the nursery.

Has any one ever heard of the theory that some women cant get pregnant with a particular sex? If you have I would liketo hear it. I have a feeling I cant carry girls and thats the reason for the mcs. 
It breaks my heart to think I may never have a daughter tbh. And I know it sounds mean but I don't mean in in any way that I love my sons any less and at the end of the day I want a healthy baby regardless of sex, and I cant stress that enough!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have heard of that theory hin, dont know anyone affected tho... :hugs: glad u have a cute buump :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> stupid prego brain!! lol...I cant remember anything now adays lol
> 
> Thankfully my ms has eased off apart from some surprise vomiting that just happens out of the blue! lol. I have a little bump! its rather cute! hubby keeps rubbing it and smiling he is still walking around like a dog with two dicks lol!
> My 1st son was born with and still has a hole in his heart, so with every pregnancy i need a specialist ultra sound of the babies heart while still inside me! its rather cool if I'm honest! lol...it just flags any potential problems! fingers crossed it was just a one of!
> 
> I have bought lots of bits for the wee one. Some clothes and things for the nursery.
> 
> Has any one ever heard of the theory that some women cant get pregnant with a particular sex? If you have I would liketo hear it. I have a feeling I cant carry girls and thats the reason for the mcs.
> It breaks my heart to think I may never have a daughter tbh. And I know it sounds mean but I don't mean in in any way that I love my sons any less and at the end of the day I want a healthy baby regardless of sex, and I cant stress that enough!!!

 thats what they think my sister has


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - I know the theory, honey. Its the theory that certain women's bodies are too alkaline or acidic to allow for the survival of the sex that doesn't favor the environment. By that logic, it could be corrected (if the condition exists) by a change of lifestyle that revolves around foods and habits that would take the body the other way... ie acidic foods and habits that make the body more prone to acidity if its currently too alkaline. Boys are said to favor an alkaline environment and girls are said to favor an acidic one. That's about all I know.

Homer - You'd have your work cut out for you in a group full of TTCers! We all need help with mental health, I think! :)

Sam - Nice work, honey! :hugs:

Linds - I can see why you'd be so frustrated, I really can. You really do need to try and figure out some things that minimize those stressful feeling and capitalize on those activities.

Missy - May isn't so far away at all now... I hope it all goes smooth for you! :hugs:

If I missed anyone... Sorry! I only went back as far as my feeble little brain would let me remember! LOL


----------



## 4everhopefull

meg, you forgot me :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what we all up to tonight then ladies?


----------



## LittleAurora

I thought that the acidic/alkaline thing was to do with the girl and boy sperm. 

My limited knowledge is that its a mothers chromosomal thing? I don't even know where to start looking for info on the net


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls, im playing sims :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... I don't know the one about a chromosomal thing... Some people believe the acid/alkaline can extend past the sperm phase and affect whether a certain sex can be carried or not... I don't know if it's accurate though. Not sure how to go about looking it up! Hmm....

4ever - Awww! I didn't mean to forget you! :hugs: How are you, sweetie?

Linds - Luckily, its only 2:30pm here... my day is just beginning! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im havign a boring night bens been on his comp all day so im sat watching tv


----------



## Megg33k

Boys and their toys, eh?


----------



## LittleAurora

perhaps it does go further than just sperm viability? I am going to attempt to look some things up on the net....altho something in my gut is telling me this is wives tales?

lindsey...whats the case with your sister?


----------



## MissyMojo

davids sleeping ... and im leavin him to it, hes only getting a few hours a night atm, really worried about him


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Boys and their toys, eh?

yep lol hes turned his pc into a mac


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> perhaps it does go further than just sperm viability? I am going to attempt to look some things up on the net....altho something in my gut is telling me this is wives tales?
> 
> lindsey...whats the case with your sister?

they have done all sorts of tests in her shes had in the past 2 years i think around 8 miscarriages never got further then 13 weeks and the docs have said to her she has blighted ovum but they also think she cant carry a certain sex i cant remember if its girl ort boy i dont really talk to her much about it she prefers to not talk


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks for that hon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> thanks for that hon

il ask my mum tho for u i think it was her sis that had the same problem


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> thanks for that hon

just asked mum its actualy her that has it she cant carry boys due to a chromasone problem she managed to get preg and she did have two boys but they both died before birth as her body couldnt nurture them or something like that


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks allot hon I really appreciate that


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> thanks allot hon I really appreciate that

my dad did pipe up that there is alot of other factors involved in it but i was alost 30 odd yrs ago so they cant remember too much


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressedClick to expand...
> 
> hiya hun sorry to stick my nose in,
> 
> but as someone who works in the field of Psychology it could be entirely possible that stress is affecting your AF as your physical state is directly affected by your emotional, what you need is a good dose of endorphin's to be released, drink plenty of water to keep the brain functions at top of the range and that would probably do you the world of good,
> 
> and lets face it nobody likes to have to wait for anything lol, in the end of the day you and only you know your body and what you need, but dont worry when your ready it will happen,
> 
> loads of hugz and best of wishes, HomerClick to expand...

hey Homer what do you do? i myself have a couple degrees and and a first in psychology BSc and criminal psychology and forensic science BA and BSc with honours, and criminology and criminal justice, i have a strange interest in crime lol and murder.....i am not weird though....honest!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> davids sleeping ... and im leavin him to it, hes only getting a few hours a night atm, really worried about him

everything ok hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressedClick to expand...
> 
> hiya hun sorry to stick my nose in,
> 
> but as someone who works in the field of Psychology it could be entirely possible that stress is affecting your AF as your physical state is directly affected by your emotional, what you need is a good dose of endorphin's to be released, drink plenty of water to keep the brain functions at top of the range and that would probably do you the world of good,
> 
> and lets face it nobody likes to have to wait for anything lol, in the end of the day you and only you know your body and what you need, but dont worry when your ready it will happen,
> 
> loads of hugz and best of wishes, HomerClick to expand...
> 
> hey Homer what do you do? i myself have a couple degrees and and a first in psychology BSc and criminal psychology and forensic science BA and BSc with honours, and criminology and criminal justice, i have a strange interest in crime lol and murder.....i am not weird though....honest!!Click to expand...

yep u are hunni lol:wacko::haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

feeling a bit sore tonight girls think my ovaries have begun their monthly transformation into big balloons lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yep u are hunni lol:wacko::haha:

ok maybe a little bit, but thats all i'm admitting to!!lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> yep u are hunni lol:wacko::haha:
> 
> ok maybe a little bit, but thats all i'm admitting to!!lolClick to expand...

lol id day alot lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> lol id day alot lol

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_2.gif
how can you say that about me????lol
ok so i may think that Ted Bundy and Denis Rader are amazing lol for the way they used their brains......but that doesn't make me weird!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol id day alot lol
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_2.gif
> how can you say that about me????lolClick to expand...

:angel:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all? Hope you're all doing okay. Sorry I've not posted in the last couple of days. I don't know why I didn't post yesterday, no excuse really but today I've been in bed and resting most of the day, after getting out of the bath and collapsing this morning. I have no idea why but I am fine now. Still no sign of AF yet after the other day of thinking it had started. It completely vanished and since then, I've just had the occasional tiny and I mean tiny bit of pink spotting when I wipe but nothing else of the sort, so I have no idea what on earth is going on with my stupid body :wacko:

How are you all doing? Love and hugs xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> davids sleeping ... and im leavin him to it, hes only getting a few hours a night atm, really worried about him
> 
> everything ok hun?Click to expand...

yeah kinda, 

Davids just not sleeping properly, we go to bed for 11, and he doesnt nod off til about 1am then he wakes up at 3/4 and cannot get bk off to sleep.

hes soo tired and its hurting me to see him hurting x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: butterfly x x


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all? Hope you're all doing okay. Sorry I've not posted in the last couple of days. I don't know why I didn't post yesterday, no excuse really but today I've been in bed and resting most of the day, after getting out of the bath and collapsing this morning. I have no idea why but I am fine now. Still no sign of AF yet after the other day of thinking it had started. It completely vanished and since then, I've just had the occasional tiny and I mean tiny bit of pink spotting when I wipe but nothing else of the sort, so I have no idea what on earth is going on with my stupid body :wacko:
> 
> How are you all doing? Love and hugs xxx




MissyMojo said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> davids sleeping ... and im leavin him to it, hes only getting a few hours a night atm, really worried about him
> 
> everything ok hun?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah kinda,
> 
> Davids just not sleeping properly, we go to bed for 11, and he doesnt nod off til about 1am then he wakes up at 3/4 and cannot get bk off to sleep.
> 
> hes soo tired and its hurting me to see him hurting x x xClick to expand...


https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

How are you Sam? xx
Are you on Yahoo atm?


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> How are you Sam? xx
> Are you on Yahoo atm?

hey hun not too bad just a bit sore, will be ok in a day or two then the pain for the ovulation will begin lol, no one ever told me TTC was gonna be this painful
not on at the min but will be in about half hour if you're about


----------



## xoButterfly25

:hugs: Aw hun, I'm sure it's all gonna be worth it soon :)
Yeah I'm on now, so whenever you do, I'll be on xx
It'll be good to speak to you xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm fascinated with murder and crime too... It's okay... You're amongst good company! :hugs: LOL

Butterfly - So frustrating! Hope it ends with good news!

Missy - That's hard to see someone you care about suffering through something and not being able to help! :hugs:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> do you need to see the doc if u want to take soy?
> 
> nope you dont' need to see a doctor to take soy...you can buy it at walmart its like $6.97 per bottle and that bottle will last you a few cycles...it acts just like clomid but has lesser side effects than what clomid has....clomid has alot of side effects:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> just thinking should maybe try it even tho i know i ovd on cd 15 as we had positive opks it obvisoulsy wasnt strong enough and i look like i have had a proper thermal shift now but at cd 42!Click to expand...
> 
> The positive OPK doesn't mean you actually ovulated on CD15. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but I'd honestly say it's not possible that you did. Looking at your chart, it almost definitely didn't happen until CD42. That's the flaw with OPKs... They can't guarantee that someone ovulates at all... They can only say that a woman's body has tried to ovulate... only temping or ultrasound can confirm it actually happened. I would hazard a guess that you would have gotten positive OPKs again just before CD42 if you had still be taking them.Click to expand...
> 
> yeh just seems to be exactly the same as last year went from end of jan thru to almost april with no af and that was stress related so maybe the same this time too as i am VERY stressedClick to expand...
> 
> hiya hun sorry to stick my nose in,
> 
> but as someone who works in the field of Psychology it could be entirely possible that stress is affecting your AF as your physical state is directly affected by your emotional, what you need is a good dose of endorphin's to be released, drink plenty of water to keep the brain functions at top of the range and that would probably do you the world of good,
> 
> and lets face it nobody likes to have to wait for anything lol, in the end of the day you and only you know your body and what you need, but dont worry when your ready it will happen,
> 
> loads of hugz and best of wishes, HomerClick to expand...
> 
> hey Homer what do you do? i myself have a couple degrees and and a first in psychology BSc and criminal psychology and forensic science BA and BSc with honours, and criminology and criminal justice, i have a strange interest in crime lol and murder.....i am not weird though....honest!!Click to expand...
> 
> yep u are hunni lol:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

theres nothing particularly wrong with an interest in crime and murder (the strange comment may show other things lmao) so long as you study it and dont commit it i wouldnt see a problem, but then again lets face it theres certain times of the month all women can become homicidal maniacs but luckily you all have the excuse of P.M.S lol :dohh:

my precise title would be a psychiatric therapist, and i would deal with R.C.M.D, anxiety, O.C.D, cases of self harm, bi-polar's, that sort of thing tho i must admit forensic psychology is a keen interest of mine tho ive never really studied it.

but even tho thats what i do and i offer advice on here i wouldnt expect anybody to take my advice over a fully trained psychiatrist, same as i know little bits about medical procedures but i wouldnt call myself a doctor, im a firm believer in the fact that everybody knows everything in reguards to what they need, they just need to realise that, and thats what im good at showing people other ways to look at things (C.B.T).

other than that, bloody thermometers :dohh: had to go and get another one as the digital one is (whats the word?) SHITE, takes 20 minutes to switch it on then will give you 3 different reading in 3 minutes, the only gapping hole i can think to put that in is the big one in the top of the rubbish bin :wacko: but hey ho went and got an old fasion one now so if push comes to shove she can take it rectally lmao, the only thing is you have to reset it by giving it a swift, sharp whip crack action, luckily something that 4ever seems to be very practised in :blush: (but she was a vet nurse i suppose)

anyway thats my rant over,

all the best of wishes and baby dusts,

homer


----------



## 4ever's-homer

one more thing,

you all go and compare charts like your studying for exams and have to get the right answers though this would give you a good idea, please remember that you are human and everybody is different, admittedly your all loverly, but being loverly dont affect no temps lmao so just remember that whats right for you may not be right for everyone

right rant really over now 

homer


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> feeling a bit sore tonight girls think my ovaries have begun their monthly transformation into big balloons lol

hope your feeling better today hunny 

see i can post without ranting lol

all the best homer


----------



## Megg33k

Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> hope your feeling better today hunny
> 
> see i can post without ranting lol
> 
> all the best homer

LMAO yeah and we can also get away with murder for a year after giving birth lol so hubbys across the world beware!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_30.gif
glad to hear you and the Mrs are well and as for the thermometer well, i sat there the other morning half asleep and mine was playing up too so i sat there doing the flick thing, till hubby said, "Sam, its a digital one" https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_1.gifi mean come on i have been temping for how long now and i did that what a blonde moment lol, i have also developed some serious OCD issues with my temping every time i wake up i am at it lol, maybe some CBT would be good for me lol
feeling much better today thanks sweet, ovaries are still on a swelling mission but i figure thats good, so today i only feel like i have been kicked by the horse instead of being kicked and then run over by the cart lol, got a bitch on with hubby last night as i said i wanted to kick off the months events with some good ole fashioned https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gif and he said no!!! not tonight!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_12.gifi was so put out my feelings were hurt, till he explained it was because he didn't want to put me in any more pain cos i have already put myself through enough (awww how sweet is my matt).........oh yeah and also i want you in peak condition for ovulation day, i plan on filling a pram this month!!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:

yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:
> 
> yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lolClick to expand...

bens a member on here hasnt posted fir mths tho


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam hunni and Lindsey, 

how we doing??

its snowing here, hubbys took himslef off to tesco for some bits and peices, we've emptied our little moneyjars to do this, figured we've got to use them up b4 we go out to cyprus we might as well shop with it!


----------



## frogger3240

4ever's-homer said:


> one more thing,
> 
> you all go and compare charts like your studying for exams and have to get the right answers though this would give you a good idea, please remember that you are human and everybody is different, admittedly your all loverly, but being loverly dont affect no temps lmao so just remember that whats right for you may not be right for everyone
> 
> right rant really over now
> 
> homer

thanks...that is sooo true.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> davids sleeping ... and im leavin him to it, hes only getting a few hours a night atm, really worried about him
> 
> everything ok hun?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah kinda,
> 
> Davids just not sleeping properly, we go to bed for 11, and he doesnt nod off til about 1am then he wakes up at 3/4 and cannot get bk off to sleep.
> 
> hes soo tired and its hurting me to see him hurting x x xClick to expand...

Hey missy did David get better sleep hun?..hope so....


----------



## MissyMojo

he managed 5/6 hours last night, :) not enough to make up for it all. but better than 2/3 hours


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey sam hunni and Lindsey,
> 
> how we doing??
> 
> its snowing here, hubbys took himslef off to tesco for some bits and peices, we've emptied our little moneyjars to do this, figured we've got to use them up b4 we go out to cyprus we might as well shop with it!

we had snow but it ddnt settle was really heavy yet down the road in bicester they have about 3 ft of snow lol


----------



## MissyMojo

it just hasntt stopped here, its a few inches deep now, 

making sticky oriental chicken drumsticks for lunch, just summat to pick at /nibble on, then a korma for tea, trying to make our way thru our freezer! only got 3 weeks , til it needs to be empty and defrosted to be sent ahead


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> it just hasntt stopped here, its a few inches deep now,
> 
> making sticky oriental chicken drumsticks for lunch, just summat to pick at /nibble on, then a korma for tea, trying to make our way thru our freezer! only got 3 weeks , til it needs to be empty and defrosted to be sent ahead

mmmmm food lol will ur freezer work there?


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah it'll work just fine :) 

cos the army make the houses they all have normal 3 pin sockets :) 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/honeychickendrummers_389.shtml - this is what im makin


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> yeah it'll work just fine :)
> 
> cos the army make the houses they all have normal 3 pin sockets :)
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/honeychickendrummers_389.shtml - this is what im makin

mmmmm sounds lush i managed to make myself a bacon sandwich for the first time yetserday lmao im not a ood cook


----------



## MissyMojo

i love bacon sarnies - i swear im hooked on them, have to have them at least twice a week!

im an alright cook ... years of practice - u kinda have to learn or you go hungry + being the eldest of 5 meant i'd often help mum out in the kitchen


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:
> 
> yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lolClick to expand...
> 
> bens a member on here hasnt posted fir mths thoClick to expand...


linds your siggy like my tattoo lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:
> 
> yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lolClick to expand...
> 
> bens a member on here hasnt posted fir mths thoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> linds your siggy like my tattoo lol
> View attachment 64303Click to expand...

oh yeh lol i just messed around with photoshop great mind think alike hey?


----------



## hedgewitch

well girls i am currently sitting here watching an episode of Silent Witness, went on a mad sky plus rampage last night and recorded a load of programmes, Silent Witness(OMG the forensic pathology student has just been murdered in her bed!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gif) Cold Case, Waking The Dead, Cracker....Bliss!!

Jo hunny so glad you told us that about the plugs cos i was wondering seeing as i just bought a new washer and fridge freezer thats a relief, glad David managed to get some sleep hun bet he feels so much better.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all hows it going?? 

I am just waiting for the roast to cook. mmm....beef!! cant wait! another 15 mins and we will be good to go!!! whoop!!! im staaarrrvvin!!!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey all hows it going??
> 
> I am just waiting for the roast to cook. mmm....beef!! cant wait! another 15 mins and we will be good to go!!! whoop!!! im staaarrrvvin!!!! lol

mmmm beef we having turkey yet agin lol


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:
> 
> yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lolClick to expand...
> 
> bens a member on here hasnt posted fir mths thoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> linds your siggy like my tattoo lol
> View attachment 64303Click to expand...

awww i didnt know we were comparing tattoos how do i post it up?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweyyy my skin is on fire my excema is soooooooo sore today coverd in it from head to toes:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4ever's-homer said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Homer, you are a breath of fresh air on here! I adore you! Good for you, 4ever! I'll have to have my husband drop in so there's more than one flavor of testosterone 'round these parts! :rofl:
> 
> yeah told matt he should join too as i reckon he will get on well with us gals and guys and he knows the in's and out's of TTC lolClick to expand...
> 
> bens a member on here hasnt posted fir mths thoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> linds your siggy like my tattoo lol
> View attachment 64303
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww i didnt know we were comparing tattoos how do i post it up?Click to expand...

you just uplaod them when u post in the bit under the posting box that says manage attachmemnts:)


----------



## Megg33k

I'd say g'morning... but I imagine that g'evening is more appropriate at this time! :) It's only 1 here, but I know it's 7 for most of you.

Missy - Glad David got a bit more sleep!

Linds - Sorry you're having such a rough time today! It sounds rather unpleasant, hun! :hugs:

Aurora - You're making me hungry... LOL

Sam - Love the tattoo, sweetie!

I'm sure I'm missing something... only just woke up! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I'd say g'morning... but I imagine that g'evening is more appropriate at this time! :) It's only 1 here, but I know it's 7 for most of you.
> 
> Missy - Glad David got a bit more sleep!
> 
> Linds - Sorry you're having such a rough time today! It sounds rather unpleasant, hun! :hugs:
> 
> Aurora - You're making me hungry... LOL
> 
> Sam - Love the tattoo, sweetie!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing something... only just woke up! :wacko:

 lol i was up at 8 this morn:wacko:
no idea why on a sunday!


----------



## MissyMojo

i miss my husband, last :sex: was cd6 ....... i know were ntnp but i miss the intamcy,


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - That's no good! Maybe you could nap sometime today? I love a good nap! :)

Missy - :hugs: I can imagine.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its already 8 so will be bed time soon for me lol whether i sleep thats a dif matter bloomin skin is so itchy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off for food then bed so i bid you all goodnight sweet dreams ladies xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

just jumped in to send big fat luffs to you all :hugs: ...:dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nite lindsey,

:hugs: 4ever


----------



## 4everhopefull

ohhh im back again, im uploading mr 4ever's memorial tatoo for him......so here it goes....


its a phoenix in memory of our princess leilou phoenix XX


----------



## MissyMojo

wow!! tat!

this is mine its in memory of my mum and flump, 

the large butterfly is mum, she had a good happy life - not long but soo filled with love, and the little butterfly is flump, she never got to unfurl her wings but is loved and treasured and travels with me,
 



Attached Files:







tat.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hedgewitch

tatts look amazing guys, i love getting mine done, get my arm finished in April providing i am not knocked up that is, running out of room now lol


----------



## Megg33k

Loving all the tats! :) 

:hugs: 4ever!

G'night, Linds!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I have to start remembering to check back here :dohh:

Ok info: soy cd 5-9 80mg. I'm 5 dpo today, temps looking good, hopes high as always :thumbup: Used soft cups and smep, and we have a fertility appointment tomorrow. *sigh* briefly.


Other than that nothing much going on in life, how is everyone hanging in?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Oh mY! MEGGy!!!!!!!!! I am so excited you are on CD 3!!!!!!!!! it is about time :hugs: 

Serious baby dust for this month girl, you deserve it! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nessa! I have high hopes for both of our BFP's this cycle! Obviously you're going to get a BFP the month you get a fertility appointment! LOL :hugs:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I would LOVE that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! :)


----------



## 4ever's-homer

well bugger me sideways, who would have thought there were two 7:30's it seems theres one in the am aswell :dohh: at least its not too cold this morning :happydance: 

still get 12-16 espresso's down my throat and life will be good:coffee:, i hope all you loverly ladies are good this morning, as i am sending all the P.M.A i have for you.

all the sweetest of fluffs and babydust Homer

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

MissyMojo said:


> i miss my husband, last :sex: was cd6 ....... i know were ntnp but i miss the intamcy,

i dunno you women im 28 and i havent had :sex: since i was 27 :nope: none at all, im starting to consider visiting the local monestary to see if it is possible for :spermy: build up to make a testicle explode or not:shrug: 

all the best Homer

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

4everhopefull said:


> ohhh im back again, im uploading mr 4ever's memorial tatoo for him......so here it goes....
> 
> 
> its a phoenix in memory of our princess leilou phoenix XX
> View attachment 64430

dont worry tho i have got rid of that gawping wall paper :)


----------



## 4ever's-homer

*oh woe is me* when my wife turns round and says "you have no friends!" :sad2: why does she pick on me? how do i add friends? who would want to come into such a catagory? is it fair to pidgeon hole people?



will someone be my friend? then i can show her and say "seee!" :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/image_0001.jpg

my hubby and I! his is the key!

any my latest on that needs finished after the baby is born!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3862327878_097535ec64.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3862326576_ff9847e36b.jpg

there are others but that will do for now! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

I feel so guilty, my hubby gave me a nice back rub last night and was so loving we were both soo in the mood! 

I said let go upstairs and he said ok, but Ill go for a smoke 1st! So he came back and got into bed and was snuggled up behind me, and I dont remember anything after that! lol..I FEEL ASLEEP ON HIM!! LOL!

Got up this morning and he says morning sleepy!! lol!! 

I feel so bad!! And im still horny!! lol


----------



## 4ever's-homer

LittleAurora said:


> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/image_0001.jpg
> 
> my hubby and I! his is the key!
> 
> any my latest on that needs finished after the baby is born!
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3862327878_097535ec64.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/3862326576_ff9847e36b.jpg
> 
> there are others but that will do for now! lol

thats stunning but then i do have a thing for japanese artwork so i may be a little biased


----------



## MissyMojo

aww Little Aurora - blame lego :rofl: xxx

4ever homer - im ur friend now!

well we got some sex last nite :) 
im still in the mood of cack however and have rang in sick again today, cant b bothered with work when things so up in air with the move, so today i will clean and tidy and pack so i feel more in control


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks homer! I must take some new ones now that its all settled and healed. those pics were taken on the day i had it done!!!

As for my OH he is so good me made me boiled eggs! lol I love him so much!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Best if done in an old fashioned stuffy british voice..........

Good morning and welcome to the olympic coverage of the TTC Freestyle events live from Hedge Towers, i am Rodger the Todger and here is your update on last nights contenders for the stickybean tournament

well, Last night saw the opening events kicking off here at Hedge Towers with a wonderful display of gymnastics from Sam herself, this event is truly looking like all the training over the last few months have really paid off, last night saw a display of things to come for this event and other contenders will be hard pushed to match her enthusiasm.
meanwhile Matt displayed a wonderful variety of athletic moves and stamina that secured him in the running for the finals on upcoming ovulation day 
as a final attempt to make her mark in the olympic events Sam then showed her skill and of course as always her grace, in being able to keep the soup in the bowl!! displaying skills that have not yet been seen before in these events, somewhat unconventional but wowed the judges nontheless,
join us here again tomorrow night when we shall have an update on how Sam is taking the TTC Freestyle olympics by storm in her bid to bring home a stickybean in this months events,
this is Rodger, live from Hedge Towers, back to you in the studio.......
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies (and homer) how are we all today i am sooo tireed hardly slept from scratching and the room was like a sauna woke up this morn to blooody smnow agan:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Best if done in an old fashioned stuffy british voice..........
> 
> Good morning and welcome to the olympic coverage of the TTC Freestyle events live from Hedge Towers, i am Rodger the Todger and here is your update on last nights contenders for the stickybean tournament
> 
> well, Last night saw the opening events kicking off here at Hedge Towers with a wonderful display of gymnastics from Sam herself, this event is truly looking like all the training over the last few months have really paid off, last night saw a display of things to come for this event and other contenders will be hard pushed to match her enthusiasm.
> meanwhile Matt displayed a wonderful variety of athletic moves and stamina that secured him in the running for the finals on upcoming ovulation day
> as a final attempt to make her mark in the olympic events Sam then showed her skill and of course as always her grace, in being able to keep the soup in the bowl!! displaying skills that have not yet been seen before in these events, somewhat unconventional but wowed the judges nontheless,
> join us here again tomorrow night when we shall have an update on how Sam is taking the TTC Freestyle olympics by storm in her bid to bring home a stickybean in this months events,
> this is Rodger, live from Hedge Towers, back to you in the studio.......
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

:rofl: @ sam

:hugs: to lindsey

i'm up to my eyeballs in dust! i will do my house work today! honest


----------



## hedgewitch

morning All
Missymojo, how are we today, you seem a bit perkier glad to hear it


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - :rofl:

Linds - :hugs:

Homer - Headed to "friend" you now!

Missy - Glad you're feeling better and got a little :sex: finally!


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel better but not 100% im operating at 80% rather than the 30% on friday, 

but still not in the mood for work, so having anther day off to try and get my house in order,


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i feel better but not 100% im operating at 80% rather than the 30% on friday,
> 
> but still not in the mood for work, so having anther day off to try and get my house in order,

sounds good hun, just take it easy


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> i feel better but not 100% im operating at 80% rather than the 30% on friday,
> 
> but still not in the mood for work, so having anther day off to try and get my house in order,

Definitely take the time you need... health is more important than anything else!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

I HAVE FRIENDS!!!:happydance: see wifey see i told you i could do it

lmffao hedgewitch even made Mrs Homer smile and shes just had a root canal done :growlmad:

all the best Homer,


p.s how come everybodies getting a bit but me? i think you girls should tell her straight lmao

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh... bathroom cleaning has made me feel sick, too much bleach not enough oxygen!!!!

taking a food break and trying to think str8 ,,,, way too fuzzy,,,, why do idiots want to get high ? its a horrible feelin


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> urgh... bathroom cleaning has made me feel sick, too much bleach not enough oxygen!!!!
> 
> taking a food break and trying to think str8 ,,,, way too fuzzy,,,, why do idiots want to get high ? its a horrible feelin

sig looks good:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

ny chance u could make it a tincy bit smaller???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ny chance u could make it a tincy bit smaller???

yep give me a sec just munchin on some pasta:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ny chance u could make it a tincy bit smaller???

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/jo-and-david-small-2.png there ya go:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> ny chance u could make it a tincy bit smaller???
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/jo-and-david-small-2.png there ya go:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hunni :) ur a Star :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> ny chance u could make it a tincy bit smaller???
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/jo-and-david-small-2.png there ya go:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hunni :) ur a Star :)Click to expand...

no problemo:)


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop love it !!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> whoop whoop love it !!!

glad you like it ive made so since yesterdya lol think i need to go look for a job


----------



## 4everhopefull

wow girls, thats beautifull!!!! XXXX


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko:
*waves* HELLO ....... 

Hi back in the living, havent been feeling to well touch of the flu, and just flet so lazy and tierd. 


Just had a quick glance what been going on,
Love what you did Linds with the sig's, lovely truely stunning work there.

Missymo ?? think with the tatto's wow your brave special the one on the leg wow wow, must of hurt ouch ouch ouch... not a fan of tat's.

wish the spring will come now fed up with winter ...

OMG how was Eastenders on Friday loved it......

anyhow going to make the dins and try to read back if the OH doesn't grab the comp tonite


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :wacko:
> *waves* HELLO .......
> 
> Hi back in the living, havent been feeling to well touch of the flu, and just flet so lazy and tierd.
> 
> 
> Just had a quick glance what been going on,
> Love what you did Linds with the sig's, lovely truely stunning work there.
> 
> Missymo ?? think with the tatto's wow your brave special the one on the leg wow wow, must of hurt ouch ouch ouch... not a fan of tat's.
> 
> wish the spring will come now fed up with winter ...
> 
> OMG how was Eastenders on Friday loved it......
> 
> anyhow going to make the dins and try to read back if the OH doesn't grab the comp tonite

omg eastenders was amazing cant wait to watch it tonight poor bradley:(


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, i need to talk to my girlies!!!! 
hello missy sexy bum, :hugs: hello lynds you wonderfull woman, :hugs:
hello snexy sam :hugs: hello everyone , as you know my memory is fart.

hope the exima is settling lyndsayanne, and i really hope your feeling 100% soon missey. sam your post was funny as hell! :rofl:


i survived a canal root today!!!! :dance:..yep...after all of the tears, im alive!!!! 

ive had a bit fat middle finger from my endometreosis and bi-cornuate uterus during the nights its been agoneys...but its also a positive thing as the depo must be leaving my system. i also realised after cutting myself up over the "random" and "unusual" temp chart i have maybe by funkey body is a factor to it????

anyways, im sticking the kettle on and warmimg some cupcakes for you all XX


----------



## hedgewitch

l


4everhopefull said:


> ok, i need to talk to my girlies!!!!
> hello missy sexy bum, :hugs: hello lynds you wonderfull woman, :hugs:
> hello snexy sam :hugs: hello everyone , as you know my memory is fart.
> 
> hope the exima is settling lyndsayanne, and i really hope your feeling 100% soon missey. sam your post was funny as hell! :rofl:
> 
> 
> i survived a canal root today!!!! :dance:..yep...after all of the tears, im alive!!!!
> 
> ive had a bit fat middle finger from my endometreosis and bi-cornuate uterus during the nights its been agoneys...but its also a positive thing as the depo must be leaving my system. i also realised after cutting myself up over the "random" and "unusual" temp chart i have maybe by funkey body is a factor to it????
> 
> anyways, im sticking the kettle on and warmimg some cupcakes for you all XX

i'll have a cuppa hun, i am parched! hope you feeling a bit better after the dental work, i know only too well what it feels like https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god google is not my friend lol decided to google pain in tummy on right hand side and all sorts of scary things came up even eptopc pregnancy:shock: ima panicer as it is lol alough with my ibs its more then likely contipation as it comes and goes and ive not been number 2 for a while lol sorry for the tmi


----------



## 4everhopefull

here you go sam!!!
ohhh look at my new flashey thing! lynds made it for me!!!! :dance:
and...and...and...i was all excited about getting my ov tests in the post today cos mr homer paid for the next day delivery on sat....and they didnt turn up!! :rant:


----------



## 4everhopefull

lynds can i make a sugestion sweetheart? babe try a water marathon...i mean take 3 days to drink tonnes and tonnes of water, i swear a deep detox for 3 days will help!!! trust me, i do the :witch: dance!!!...i did it, and it helped....i drank the equvelent of 2 big bottles of coke in water and it helped babes... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4everhopefull said:


> lynds can i make a sugestion sweetheart? babe try a water marathon...i mean take 3 days to drink tonnes and tonnes of water, i swear a deep detox for 3 days will help!!! trust me, i do the :witch: dance!!!...i did it, and it helped....i drank the equvelent of 2 big bottles of coke in water and it helped babes... :hugs:

il try that ive been drinking loads lately just not water lol its been blackcurrent squash


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> il try that ive been drinking loads lately just not water lol its been blackcurrent squash

strawberries work about 3-4 big strawberries, fig juice is good too as is grapes, errmm see for me i work the wrong way round as i am sure you can relate, IBS does me no favours, things like beans make me worse whereas thats what my doc advised me to have. sounds stupid but when you are on the loo don't push but blow your nose gently, the natural reaction from your body is to actually push but in the right way than forcing it and it works!!


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> here you go sam!!!
> ohhh look at my new flashey thing! lynds made it for me!!!! :dance:
> and...and...and...i was all excited about getting my ov tests in the post today cos mr homer paid for the next day delivery on sat....and they didnt turn up!! :rant:

cheers hun, needed that!!
thats a complete pain in the ass when you pay for something and they let you down https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gif
loving the new additions to the siggy's need to get mine sorted really, can't fit anymore on mine though so i have to be boring https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_50_1.gif


----------



## 4ever's-homer

Good evening Ladies :howdy:

well what a day its been that time of the month has come round again:dohh: yes you guessed right ive just got out the bath:thumbup: and im all squeeky clean for the new series of mythbusters that starts tonight :happydance: although Mrs Homer has the sky remotes :nope: 

hope you have all had a good day and for those that are awaiting it i hope the P.M.S is building up:gun: lol

now i have got a question in reguards to FF is it worth paying the membership fees for 12 months as a surprise for Mrs Homer?

now may i suggest:

a tube of chamomile cream for lindsey cos we dont want you itching all night,
a big pot of tea for hedgewitch cos we know you would like one,
a big box of Lemsip for missymojo cos we know you could use it,
and,
a big tub of truckers strength caffeine pills for little aurora cos you dont wanna fall asleep on him again :)​​


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> Good evening Ladies :howdy:
> 
> well what a day its been that time of the month has come round again:dohh: yes you guessed right ive just got out the bath:thumbup: and im all squeeky clean for the new series of mythbusters that starts tonight :happydance: although Mrs Homer has the sky remotes :nope:
> 
> hope you have all had a good day and for those that are awaiting it i hope the P.M.S is building up:gun: lol
> 
> now i have got a question in reguards to FF is it worth paying the membership fees for 12 months as a surprise for Mrs Homer?
> 
> now may i suggest:
> 
> a tube of chamomile cream for lindsey cos we dont want you itching all night,
> a big pot of tea for hedgewitch cos we know you would like one,
> a big box of Lemsip for missymojo cos we know you could use it,
> and,
> a big tub of truckers strength caffeine pills for little aurora cos you dont wanna fall asleep on him again :)​​

did you watch mythbusters the other night when they were doing the sonic boom and breaking glass? and curving bullets? think thats the new series......its on anytime at the min,loved it lol
also new series of Ice Road Truckers this week too oh and also American Chopper too!!!
yes i do need a huge urn of tea!! got a banging headache tonight feel sick to my stomach and just want to curl up in a ball lol, 
as for FF i do it 3 months at a time in the vague hope of a BFP


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4ever's-homer said:


> Good evening Ladies :howdy:
> 
> well what a day its been that time of the month has come round again:dohh: yes you guessed right ive just got out the bath:thumbup: and im all squeeky clean for the new series of mythbusters that starts tonight :happydance: although Mrs Homer has the sky remotes :nope:
> 
> hope you have all had a good day and for those that are awaiting it i hope the P.M.S is building up:gun: lol
> 
> now i have got a question in reguards to FF is it worth paying the membership fees for 12 months as a surprise for Mrs Homer?
> 
> now may i suggest:
> 
> a tube of chamomile cream for lindsey cos we dont want you itching all night,
> a big pot of tea for hedgewitch cos we know you would like one,
> a big box of Lemsip for missymojo cos we know you could use it,
> and,
> a big tub of truckers strength caffeine pills for little aurora cos you dont wanna fall asleep on him again :)​​

ben paid for ff for me in jan and tbh i wish he hadnt its caused me more stress then the unpaid version did lol im not really a fan of ff anymore as u can tell


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> Good evening Ladies :howdy:
> 
> well what a day its been that time of the month has come round again:dohh: yes you guessed right ive just got out the bath:thumbup: and im all squeeky clean for the new series of mythbusters that starts tonight :happydance: although Mrs Homer has the sky remotes :nope:
> 
> hope you have all had a good day and for those that are awaiting it i hope the P.M.S is building up:gun: lol
> 
> now i have got a question in reguards to FF is it worth paying the membership fees for 12 months as a surprise for Mrs Homer?
> 
> now may i suggest:
> 
> a tube of chamomile cream for lindsey cos we dont want you itching all night,
> a big pot of tea for hedgewitch cos we know you would like one,
> a big box of Lemsip for missymojo cos we know you could use it,
> and,
> a big tub of truckers strength caffeine pills for little aurora cos you dont wanna fall asleep on him again :)​​
> 
> did you watch mythbusters the other night when they were doing the sonic boom and breaking glass? and curving bullets? think thats the new series......its on anytime at the min,loved it lol
> also new series of Ice Road Truckers this week too oh and also American Chopper too!!!
> yes i do need a huge urn of tea!! got a banging headache tonight feel sick to my stomach and just want to curl up in a ball lol,
> as for FF i do it 3 months at a time in the vague hope of a BFPClick to expand...

yeah i saw that one but no a new new series tonight at 9 on discovery kicking off with a 2 hour special

huge urn of tea on the way if i can find the key to my trackor

and as for FF i didnt know you could pay quarterly thats what i get for asking Mrs Homer and not looking for myself lol


----------



## Megg33k

I was chuckling at the idea of drinking a lot of water to bring on AF... Not that there's anything wrong with the idea and it might well work... But I waited SO LONG for her and I drink probably twice that amount of water every day! I think it's probably due to the fact that I've been drinking metric tons of water since I was a kid and my body is just used to it!

Homer - I've had trial VIP several times, and I don't think it's worth it. I think the "pregnancy points" are a bit crap, as they tend to either get hopes up on non-preg cycles and discourage people on preg cycles. In fact, I know someone who only had like 40 or so points even AFTER she put in her BFP! But, I've seen people with 80-90 points and BFN/AF! Other than that... it's really just marking your DPO... and counting isn't SO hard. I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't! :shrug: So, what do you prescribe me today? You've given everyone else a prescription!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I was chuckling at the idea of drinking a lot of water to bring on AF... Not that there's anything wrong with the idea and it might well work... But I waited SO LONG for her and I drink probably twice that amount of water every day! I think it's probably due to the fact that I've been drinking metric tons of water since I was a kid and my body is just used to it!

Homer - I've had trial VIP several times, and I don't think it's worth it. I think the "pregnancy points" are a bit crap, as they tend to either get hopes up on non-preg cycles and discourage people on preg cycles. In fact, I know someone who only had like 40 or so points even AFTER she put in her BFP! But, I've seen people with 80-90 points and BFN/AF! Other than that... it's really just marking your DPO... and counting isn't SO hard. I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't! :shrug: So, what do you prescribe me today? You've given everyone else a prescription!!! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I was chuckling at the idea of drinking a lot of water to bring on AF... Not that there's anything wrong with the idea and it might well work... But I waited SO LONG for her and I drink probably twice that amount of water every day! I think it's probably due to the fact that I've been drinking metric tons of water since I was a kid and my body is just used to it!
> 
> Homer - I've had trial VIP several times, and I don't think it's worth it. I think the "pregnancy points" are a bit crap, as they tend to either get hopes up on non-preg cycles and discourage people on preg cycles. In fact, I know someone who only had like 40 or so points even AFTER she put in her BFP! But, I've seen people with 80-90 points and BFN/AF! Other than that... it's really just marking your DPO... and counting isn't SO hard. I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't! :shrug: So, what do you prescribe me today? You've given everyone else a prescription!!! :)

i got 99 points last cycle lmao


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> yeah i saw that one but no a new new series tonight at 9 on discovery kicking off with a 2 hour special
> 
> huge urn of tea on the way if i can find the key to my trackor
> 
> and as for FF i didnt know you could pay quarterly thats what i get for asking Mrs Homer and not looking for myself lol

lol cool i await the rumble up the lane with my tea urn, you will fit in round here with one of those lol its all we drive here, tractors or 4x4's. damn hills!!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

Megg33k said:


> I was chuckling at the idea of drinking a lot of water to bring on AF... Not that there's anything wrong with the idea and it might well work... But I waited SO LONG for her and I drink probably twice that amount of water every day! I think it's probably due to the fact that I've been drinking metric tons of water since I was a kid and my body is just used to it!
> 
> Homer - I've had trial VIP several times, and I don't think it's worth it. I think the "pregnancy points" are a bit crap, as they tend to either get hopes up on non-preg cycles and discourage people on preg cycles. In fact, I know someone who only had like 40 or so points even AFTER she put in her BFP! But, I've seen people with 80-90 points and BFN/AF! Other than that... it's really just marking your DPO... and counting isn't SO hard. I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't! :shrug: So, what do you prescribe me today? You've given everyone else a prescription!!! :)

hiya thanx for the advice about FF a few people have said now its not worth it :) 

as for the water i didnt once say it would bring on AF if you read back i said it would aid the brain function when it come to realeasing endorphins which would combat stress it would also aid the circulartory system i would assume but that would be a guess as im a psychiatric therapist not a doctor lmao

as for the prescription i would need more information before making an educated decision so instead i shall wish you the best of luck

Homer


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> yeah i saw that one but no a new new series tonight at 9 on discovery kicking off with a 2 hour special
> 
> huge urn of tea on the way if i can find the key to my trackor
> 
> and as for FF i didnt know you could pay quarterly thats what i get for asking Mrs Homer and not looking for myself lol
> 
> lol cool i await the rumble up the lane with my tea urn, you will fit in round here with one of those lol its all we drive here, tractors or 4x4's. damn hills!!Click to expand...

did you want milk if so i'll make sure to bring one of the cows with me :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Wow! That's a lot of points! LOL



4ever's-homer said:


> hiya thanx for the advice about FF a few people have said now its not worth it :)
> 
> as for the water i didnt once say it would bring on AF if you read back i said it would aid the brain function when it come to realeasing endorphins which would combat stress it would also aid the circulartory system i would assume but that would be a guess as im a psychiatric therapist not a doctor lmao
> 
> as for the prescription i would need more information before making an educated decision so instead i shall wish you the best of luck
> 
> Homer

Makes sense... I do misunderstand pretty often as I tend to skim rather than read. LOL Sorry bout that! :)

I'll take the best of luck!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

not a problem Megg i tend to do the same thing lol 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

aw now i want a full sized remote control bus :(


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> did you want milk if so i'll make sure to bring one of the cows with me :thumbup:

yeah i'd love milk thanks hun you're a star, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_33_18.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

Helloooo everyone! :hi:

How are you all doing today? I'm in a great mood for some reason, haha and I'm baking cookies also. I was really and I mean REALLY (for some weird reason) craving cookie dough mix, so I made some, ate some and then decided to actually bake some cookies with the rest. I've also had a good day, my little Godsisters (the ones I mentioned the other day that I took shopping for their birthday) came over mine today, and bless their little hearts, they bought me and David a little present each to say thank-you for taking them out the other day. We both got a Smarties Easter Egg and I got a little pack of cat stickers for my scrap book and David got a Batman Coin Tin ..bless 'em :) We finally managed to watch The Chipmunks 2 today (I downloaded it online, sshh, hehe) and we played Guitar Hero and Band Hero all day, lol.

As for AF ..(excuse my language) fuck knows what is going on with it. It has me super confused though. So the other day, I bled for almost a day which faded into nothing and that was at least 3/4 days ago now and I've had no bleeding what-so-ever since. I've had aches in my belly, like kinda feel like AF pains and then I keep going to the bathroom expecting it to have shown up, but nope, nothing. I've also got really sore boobs, lots of clear/whitey/yellowish CM and I keep peeing alot too :wacko:

Anyways, enough about me, what have you all been up to today and how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Butterfly - That's sweet about your Godsisters! :) I guess technically the cookies would fall into "sweet" too... but I'll opt for YUMMY! This will probably sound stupid, but have you tested? I mean... That doesn't sound very AF-like! And preg cramps feel A LOT like AF cramps!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg33k said:


> Butterfly - That's sweet about your Godsisters! :) I guess technically the cookies would fall into "sweet" too... but I'll opt for YUMMY! This will probably sound stupid, but have you tested? I mean... That doesn't sound very AF-like! And preg cramps feel A LOT like AF cramps!

Oh believe me, they are yummy hehe. It's 11:30pm here and I was baking cookies at 10pm haha. I also put jam on them, so they are good ..and no I've not tested, firstly I don't have any tests, secondly I don't want get my hopes up and disappointed if I was to test and thirdly, my OH would probably moan at the fact that I want some (he always moans because it's a "waste of money" ..bah humbug) Also for the last few months my cycles have been messed up; I've been getting AF then skipping the next month, so I was expecting the same this month so be skipped and then AF next month, so I'm just confused. I guess it's just a waiting game :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I baked brownies at 10:30pm last night! :) It's all good!

Sooo, how long will you wait before you give in and take a test? I get why you don't want to... but I'd have to know for sure! lol


----------



## xoButterfly25

I dunno. I'm actually pretty good with not testing, like I can wait and wait and wait before I can take one. I would want to know but ..I dunno, I guess I don't really have a reason not to except for the fact of OH moaning about them "being a waste of money" if they end up BFN. I always tell him "you can't expect them to be BFP every time I get them, otherwise I'd be pregnant by now" ..I don't think he really understands that part very well, lol


----------



## Megg33k

He's a man... They only understand a small percentage of this process... lol... Well, except mine... he seems to totally get it!


----------



## 4everhopefull

morning you wonderful lot. :hugs:

well, this morning my chart made a different shape!!!:dnce:...i thought id have a zig zag every day!! 

last night was a desaster, i went googling! (i know lethal)!!! and i decided to google cervical stitch, because ill need one when (fx) i do fall pregnant. BUT the internet told me if ther's a tincy but of bleeding it wont be done....so as you can immagine little old me in a hell of a state over it. i even went through my paperwork from my last pregnancy, and then came the wha if's....and we all know they break your heart...i know better than to google as its not my doctor on the screen is it? and every case is different isnt it? im sure if my baby depended on the stitch theyd do it. besides it is only old blood (sorry tmi). oh silly me....i need a damn good bolloking for googling. thanks to homer ive calmed down a bit, but in a way i needed a good cry anyway. silly moo am i!

so now i got to get this silly bloody idea out of my head or ill never conceve!!! 

luffs to you all :hugs:
:dust: to you all:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning????
ugg

you girls were a chatty bunch last nite

*butterfly*- :test:!!!! get the poundstore ones! if oh grumbles over a quid :gun: :rofl:

*4ever homer* - its sleep i need!!!! lots of the fooking stuff

*4 ever hopefull *- :hugs: babes :ignore: google - naughty girl!!! never ever use google its your worst nightmare come true

*Lindsey* - how are you doing hunni? 

*Sam *- big big hugs - loving your LM Siggy, very very pretty, whens the next full moon? i'll need to cahrge my moonstone + rose quartz

*Little aurora, Snowdrops, Csunshine* :hugs: :friends:

and *me *- im having another day off, im exhausted, i soo hope david starts sleeping soon, so i can sodding sleep. even with 20mg tamazipam(sp?) he didnt sleep !!!!! got him off to sleep quicker but he stil woke up after about 2 hours n tossed n turned the rest the night.

i hate seeing him hurting n not sleeping .. and hate that my concern for him means i sodding wake up with him, i just want sleeeep...................


----------



## 4everhopefull

missy, oh sweetheart, im sorry adout your man....try switching (if you can) the tamazapan to diazapam or zolpidem, tammi can somtimes over stimulate the mind and its crap aswell sweetheart....im only giving advice cos i was on them when i was poorley XXXX


----------



## 4ever's-homer

4everhopefull said:


> missy, oh sweetheart, im sorry adout your man....try switching (if you can) the tamazapan to diazapam or zolpidem, tammi can somtimes over stimulate the mind and its crap aswell sweetheart....im only giving advice cos i was on them when i was poorley XXXX

Zopiclone might be a better option than diazepam as that drug is highly addictive lovely stuff to go onto but a bitch of an arse to get off again as Mrs Homer knows all to well :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

All these drugs sound just lovely... Where do I sign up for mine? :D


----------



## 4ever's-homer

well Mrs Homer is just on the phone to the local early pregnancy unit for some advice reguarding the cervical stitch, now i cant hear it exactly but it im sure i heard "what the f**k you looking at google for?" lmffao 


remember ladies 

"google is bad for your health"​​

p.s good morning ladies :howdy:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

Megg33k said:


> All these drugs sound just lovely... Where do I sign up for mine? :D

lmao diazepam is readily available in the states you call it vallium lol


----------



## LittleAurora

goodmorning all!! 

I have the sniffles but I dont care! I am very happy!! Today I can say with all honesty that I am100% possitive and relaxed about Lego sticking around!

WHOO HOO!!

Feel like a dark cloud has lifted!!


----------



## 4ever's-homer

LittleAurora said:


> goodmorning all!!
> 
> I have the sniffles but I dont care! I am very happy!! Today I can say with all honesty that I am100% possitive and relaxed about Lego sticking around!
> 
> WHOO HOO!!
> 
> Feel like a dark cloud has lifted!!

good morning sweety :howdy:

that is so good to hear, we have both got all our fingers and all our toes crossed for you aswell as everything else :) 

Homer


----------



## hedgewitch

4everhopefull said:


> morning you wonderful lot. :hugs:
> 
> well, this morning my chart made a different shape!!!:dnce:...i thought id have a zig zag every day!!
> 
> last night was a desaster, i went googling! (i know lethal)!!! and i decided to google cervical stitch, because ill need one when (fx) i do fall pregnant. BUT the internet told me if ther's a tincy but of bleeding it wont be done....so as you can immagine little old me in a hell of a state over it. i even went through my paperwork from my last pregnancy, and then came the wha if's....and we all know they break your heart...i know better than to google as its not my doctor on the screen is it? and every case is different isnt it? im sure if my baby depended on the stitch theyd do it. besides it is only old blood (sorry tmi). oh silly me....i need a damn good bolloking for googling. thanks to homer ive calmed down a bit, but in a way i needed a good cry anyway. silly moo am i!
> 
> so now i got to get this silly bloody idea out of my head or ill never conceve!!!
> 
> luffs to you all :hugs:
> :dust: to you all:

hey hun, here is a https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gif
for you, i know only too well what a dangerous thing googling is, like i said the internet is one of the best things invented but also the worst...i know its not the same but recently as in the last few days, been panicking about stuff too, i have been looking up whether stillbirth is hereditary or genetic, my gran had one, my mother had one then me, on matts side, his grandparents, his mum and then us, so i know what you are feeling and the more you google the more frustrated you get, you will drive yourself https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif i know i do lol, its a normal fear sweetie and you are bound to feel nervous and anxious about it all but remember this, when you get pg your instincts will kick in and you will know what needs to be done, if thats a stitch then you will have one, i myself also will need one as when i was pg with Lilly-Maye my pelvis split, cracked and seperated and now my nether regions will not be able to take the weight of the pregnancy, i will also be back in a wheelchair and admitted into hospitalt 25 weeks to safe guard the baby due to my history
STEP AWAY FROM THE SEARCH ENGINE!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_14.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_13.gif


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> 4everhopefull said:
> 
> 
> morning you wonderful lot. :hugs:
> 
> well, this morning my chart made a different shape!!!:dnce:...i thought id have a zig zag every day!!
> 
> last night was a desaster, i went googling! (i know lethal)!!! and i decided to google cervical stitch, because ill need one when (fx) i do fall pregnant. BUT the internet told me if ther's a tincy but of bleeding it wont be done....so as you can immagine little old me in a hell of a state over it. i even went through my paperwork from my last pregnancy, and then came the wha if's....and we all know they break your heart...i know better than to google as its not my doctor on the screen is it? and every case is different isnt it? im sure if my baby depended on the stitch theyd do it. besides it is only old blood (sorry tmi). oh silly me....i need a damn good bolloking for googling. thanks to homer ive calmed down a bit, but in a way i needed a good cry anyway. silly moo am i!
> 
> so now i got to get this silly bloody idea out of my head or ill never conceve!!!
> 
> luffs to you all :hugs:
> :dust: to you all:
> 
> hey hun, here is a https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gif
> for you, i know only too well what a dangerous thing googling is, like i said the internet is one of the best things invented but also the worst...i know its not the same but recently as in the last few days, been panicking about stuff too, i have been looking up whether stillbirth is hereditary or genetic, my gran had one, my mother had one then me, on matts side, his grandparents, his mum and then us, so i know what you are feeling and the more you google the more frustrated you get, you will drive yourself https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif i know i do lol, its a normal fear sweetie and you are bound to feel nervous and anxious about it all but remember this, when you get pg your instincts will kick in and you will know what needs to be done, if thats a stitch then you will have one, i myself also will need one as when i was pg with Lilly-Maye my pelvis split, cracked and seperated and now my nether regions will not be able to take the weight of the pregnancy, i will also be back in a wheelchair and admitted into hospitalt 25 weeks to safe guard the baby due to my history
> STEP AWAY FROM THE SEARCH ENGINE!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_14.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_13.gifClick to expand...

good morning Hedgewitch :howdy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning had a crap night sleep yet again and my goodness does my kneck and collarbone hurt i think i must of pulled it moving the stuff from the room yesterday but gosh does it hurt:(


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning????
> ugg
> 
> you girls were a chatty bunch last nite
> 
> *butterfly*- :test:!!!! get the poundstore ones! if oh grumbles over a quid :gun: :rofl:
> 
> *4ever homer* - its sleep i need!!!! lots of the fooking stuff
> 
> *4 ever hopefull *- :hugs: babes :ignore: google - naughty girl!!! never ever use google its your worst nightmare come true
> 
> *Lindsey* - how are you doing hunni?
> 
> *Sam *- big big hugs - loving your LM Siggy, very very pretty, whens the next full moon? i'll need to cahrge my moonstone + rose quartz
> 
> *Little aurora, Snowdrops, Csunshine* :hugs: :friends:
> 
> and *me *- im having another day off, im exhausted, i soo hope david starts sleeping soon, so i can sodding sleep. even with 20mg tamazipam(sp?) he didnt sleep !!!!! got him off to sleep quicker but he stil woke up after about 2 hours n tossed n turned the rest the night.
> 
> i hate seeing him hurting n not sleeping .. and hate that my concern for him means i sodding wake up with him, i just want sleeeep...................

hey sweetie, sorry to hear David still having trouble sleeping, i know how it affects you i am the same when matt doesn't sleep, i am hoping things improve for him soon,
next full moon is 28th of this month and it is the Wolf Moon, Hunger Moon or Snow moon,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> All these drugs sound just lovely... Where do I sign up for mine? :D

speaking of getting high......lol ok i know we weren't but i woke up high today, well on my monitor lol, morning megg how are ya hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> well Mrs Homer is just on the phone to the local early pregnancy unit for some advice reguarding the cervical stitch, now i cant hear it exactly but it im sure i heard "what the f**k you looking at google for?" lmffao
> 
> 
> remember ladies
> 
> "google is bad for your health"​
> 
> p.s good morning ladies :howdy:

morning hun, yeah i could just imagine the EPU saying that lol the docs tell me off too for looking things up


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> goodmorning all!!
> 
> I have the sniffles but I dont care! I am very happy!! Today I can say with all honesty that I am100% possitive and relaxed about Lego sticking around!
> 
> WHOO HOO!!
> 
> Feel like a dark cloud has lifted!!

HAPPY 12 WEEKS HUN!!!!!! well done, my gosh thats gone quick


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Morning????
> ugg
> 
> you girls were a chatty bunch last nite
> 
> *butterfly*- :test:!!!! get the poundstore ones! if oh grumbles over a quid :gun: :rofl:
> 
> *4ever homer* - its sleep i need!!!! lots of the fooking stuff
> 
> *4 ever hopefull *- :hugs: babes :ignore: google - naughty girl!!! never ever use google its your worst nightmare come true
> 
> *Lindsey* - how are you doing hunni?
> 
> *Sam *- big big hugs - loving your LM Siggy, very very pretty, whens the next full moon? i'll need to cahrge my moonstone + rose quartz
> 
> *Little aurora, Snowdrops, Csunshine* :hugs: :friends:
> 
> and *me *- im having another day off, im exhausted, i soo hope david starts sleeping soon, so i can sodding sleep. even with 20mg tamazipam(sp?) he didnt sleep !!!!! got him off to sleep quicker but he stil woke up after about 2 hours n tossed n turned the rest the night.
> 
> i hate seeing him hurting n not sleeping .. and hate that my concern for him means i sodding wake up with him, i just want sleeeep...................
> 
> hey sweetie, sorry to hear David still having trouble sleeping, i know how it affects you i am the same when matt doesn't sleep, i am hoping things improve for him soon,
> *next full moon is 28th of this month and it is the Wolf Moon, Hunger Moon or Snow *moon,xxClick to expand...


:happydance: SNOWmoon its a sign ....


----------



## hedgewitch

4ever's-homer said:


> good morning Hedgewitch :howdy:

call me Sam ,sweetie and i wish you a very good morning too!!


----------



## snowdrops

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

hey yers have to do this it will put a smile on yers... 


https://us.akinator.com/#


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning had a crap night sleep yet again and my goodness does my kneck and collarbone hurt i think i must of pulled it moving the stuff from the room yesterday but gosh does it hurt:(

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## snowdrops

oooh ooh oho i forget to say,


we got someone looking at the house tonight, he was meant to come last week, but what ever happened he never pitch upso. he he coming around later so this might be it :cry: :cry: i'll be so sorry to leave this home....


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> :happydance: SNOWmoon its a sign ....

lol morning hun, how are you today? we have snow here today too, i hate it, gets in my besom and makes for difficult flying conditions
https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/witch-14.jpg


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: SNOWmoon its a sign ....
> 
> lol morning hun, how are you today? we have snow here today too, i hate it, gets in my besom and makes for difficult flying conditions
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/witch-14.jpgClick to expand...


lol...... no,no snow as yet, on the BBC looks like snow for us later on in the day but our local tv weather forcast says no, there not the best at times, think the BBC are more spot on... time will tell hey!!!
have to laugh at your pic ha ha..


----------



## 4ever's-homer

hedgewitch said:


> 4ever's-homer said:
> 
> 
> good morning Hedgewitch :howdy:
> 
> call me Sam ,sweetie and i wish you a very good morning too!!Click to expand...

i was starting to wonder who Sam was :rofl: 

our package arrived 50 OPK and 5 preggernancy tests and i bet she wont be able to pee now lmffao 

but on the brightside i managed to update my tickers all by myself cleaver me lol :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_4.gif
i got food poisoning again feel soooooooooo poorly https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_45.giftoday!!! the lavatory and i have become very well aquainted https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_7.gif
over the last 12hours, god i wanna crawl in my bed and stay there, need to be better for tonight as its the next heat in the finals for the stickybean tournament, i may just have to tell him to pull my nightie down when he's finished https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dum de dum


----------



## WhisperOfHope

colddddddddd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

booo hoo:cry: all on my own today nobody loves me


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless u linds, i finally managed to get my sims3 workin! :)

:hugs: sam xxxxx

well done homer :) :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww bless u linds, i finally managed to get my sims3 workin! :)
> 
> :hugs: sam xxxxx
> 
> well done homer :) :thumbup:

 i mis my sims


----------



## MissyMojo

i love sims


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i love sims

i lost mine when my comp died and havent the disk:nope:


----------



## 4ever's-homer

is sims 3 any good i wanna get it for the wifey but heard it wasnt as good as sims 2


----------



## MissyMojo

https://video-games.shop.ebay.co.uk...Games_JS&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282 <sims 2 on ebau - cheap as chips:)

i love sims 3!!
its more intractive:) more personalise-able, would u like to see some screen shots?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have to brave the snow to go to the bank:nope: its realllyyy heavy


----------



## MissyMojo

why go to the bank today then? pah - nasty snow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> why go to the bank today then? pah - nasty snow!

have to pay in bens chequs so we have some pennies as we are broke lol


----------



## snowdrops

Looks like the BBC were spot again :happydance: it's snowing again


----------



## xoButterfly25

MissyMojo said:


> *butterfly*- :test:!!!! get the poundstore ones! if oh grumbles over a quid :gun: :rofl:
> 
> and *me *- im having another day off, im exhausted, i soo hope david starts sleeping soon, so i can sodding sleep. even with 20mg tamazipam(sp?) he didnt sleep !!!!! got him off to sleep quicker but he stil woke up after about 2 hours n tossed n turned the rest the night.
> 
> i hate seeing him hurting n not sleeping .. and hate that my concern for him means i sodding wake up with him, i just want sleeeep...................

The nearest 99p/Poundland Store are both about an hour away from me and stupid me didn't even consider getting them when I went in BOTH those stores last Wednesday, probably the fact that I had two 7 year olds with me and they'd of asked what they were, lol.

Sorry to hear about David still not sleeping :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

It wouldn't let me edit my last post for some reason :?

Anyway, this AF malarky is *still* driving me crazy ..again the other day, I bled for almost a day which faded into nothing and that was at least 3/4 days ago now and I've had no bleeding what-so-ever since. I've had aches in my belly, like kinda feel like AF pains and then I keep going to the bathroom expecting it to have shown up, but nope, nothing. I've also got really sore boobs, lots of clear/whitey/yellowish CM and I keep peeing alot too ..AND now I'm also really tired and think I'm getting a cold ..waahh :hissy: and to top my day of the weather is so crappy.

How are the rest of you? xxx


----------



## snowdrops

:nope: the person just phoned to cancel to view the house, oh well onwards and upwards...


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls
been https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_6_26.gif
feel a bit better but i still have such a bad headache, least the sickness is bearable now though, need some healing energy sending please ladies if you have time that is, i know we are all rather busy and this damn snow is here againhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Sam 

Healing :dust: for you


:hug: snowdrops :gun: the git for letting you down a 2nd time


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> :nope: the person just phoned to cancel to view the house, oh well onwards and upwards...

sorry to hear that hun, i know how annoying that is, i been looking to exchange for a while now and its damn irritating when they let you down when arrangements have been made


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: Sam
> 
> Healing :dust: for you
> 
> 
> :hug: snowdrops :gun: the git for letting you down a 2nd time

thanks hun


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Jo - FX'd that David gets his sleep schedule sorted soon.

Linds - I'm here! You're not unloved! :hugs:

Aurora - I'm glad you can finally breath a sigh of relief! Where has the time gone? OMG! :)

Homer - Sims 3 is a lot more fun than Sims 2... I promise! :)

I start my Soy today! Woohoo! I finally get to feel like I'm doing something! Oh... And, the :witch: has left the building! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening peeps


----------



## hedgewitch

Arrrrgggghhhh!!!!! my damn head hurts and where my eyebrows are its all swollen and on my top eyelids??? feel like i have been beaten round the top of my headhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_49.gif


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies how have you all been?

I hope your doing well, well from what I've read some are good and some are not so good..... I have been really busy getting my rental house ready for the new tenants! If I never see another paint brush or roller it will be too soon!

On a brighter note I did get a new hair style, cut and color on Saturday and DD got some highlights. I tell you what I have never wanted to kick a 5th graders arse but I think I'm on the verge of becoming a big biotch at DD's school. One little girl told her that she looked like a skunk and tbh it actually looks really nice. I told her that she should just say "I may be shorter than you but one of these days your going to push me to far and then watch out you never know how I'll be" ARGH!! dumb stupid little girls and it doesn't get any better until after college!:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

'Ello, all!

Vickie - Kids are fecking awful to each other! I don't understand it! I'm sure you both look gorgeous!!! :hugs: to you and your DD!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies how have you all been?
> 
> I hope your doing well, well from what I've read some are good and some are not so good..... I have been really busy getting my rental house ready for the new tenants! If I never see another paint brush or roller it will be too soon!
> 
> On a brighter note I did get a new hair style, cut and color on Saturday and DD got some highlights. I tell you what I have never wanted to kick a 5th graders arse but I think I'm on the verge of becoming a big biotch at DD's school. One little girl told her that she looked like a skunk and tbh it actually looks really nice. I told her that she should just say "I may be shorter than you but one of these days your going to push me to far and then watch out you never know how I'll be" ARGH!! dumb stupid little girls and it doesn't get any better until after college!:dohh:

sounds like fun hun, somedays its so hard because you want to deal with the other kids to protect your kids but as adults we can't, i know i get very frustrated when my kids tell me that such and such said this like when Lilly-Maye died, "friends" of the kids turned very nasty saying that she only died because she was a ******, see now i was so upset by that and now the girl who said it is wanting my dd to hang out with her again and its me that has the issue lol, i won't let her near my house or anything lol, pathetic i know but ya know how it is,
hows everything going with bump? betcha got one now we need to see pics!!
hugs to you sweetie,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> 'Ello, all!
> 
> Vickie - Kids are fecking awful to each other! I don't understand it! I'm sure you both look gorgeous!!! :hugs: to you and your DD!

morning Megg, hows you today hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> sounds like fun hun, somedays its so hard because you want to deal with the other kids to protect your kids but as adults we can't, i know i get very frustrated when my kids tell me that such anc such said this like when Lilly-Maye dies, "friends" of the kids turned very nasty saying that she only died because she was a ******, see now i was so upset by that and now the girl who said it is wanting my dd to hang out with her again and its me that has the issue lol, i won't let her near my house or anything lol, pathetic i know but ya know how it is,
> hows everything going with bumo? betcha got one now we need to see pics!!
> hugs to you sweetie,xx

WTF why are my posts being censored? thats a new one, it said that my daughter only died because she was "mentally impaired" ridiculous this is


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

morning hun, hows you today? hows the shoulder?


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm good, honey! And, it's not just you... "r*tard" is a censored word on here... so is "b*stard" and "c*nt"... I don't really get it as there are genuine uses of those words that aren't meant to hurt others... Like you said it as quoting what someone else had said... Perfectly legitimate! But, I guess people can't play nice when they aren't censored. Btw, that's TERRIBLE that someone would say that about your daughter. Makes me want to hit a kid! LOL I don't blame you for not wanting her near you or your family!!! How are you?

Linds - Hey, darlin'! Feeling better?


----------



## hedgewitch

and to everyone else, i wish you all a good morning!!,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> morning hun, hows you today? hows the shoulder?Click to expand...

alot better got a nice massage last night its all my back and how i sitting at the comp lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I'm good, honey! And, it's not just you... "r*tard" is a censored word on here... so is "b*stard" and "c*nt"... I don't really get it as there are genuine uses of those words that aren't meant to hurt others... Like you said it as quoting what someone else had said... Perfectly legitimate! But, I guess people can't play nice when they aren't censored. Btw, that's TERRIBLE that someone would say that about your daughter. Makes me want to hit a kid! LOL I don't blame you for not wanting her near you or your family!!! How are you?
> 
> Linds - Hey, darlin'! Feeling better?

to be fair i was pretty damn pissed when i heard what she had said and very offended so i can see why the word is censored on here but i wasn't calling anyone that vile name so seems daft to me, oh well lol, yeah i did wanna give her a smack as she is like 15 and so should know better, little kids i can understand as they don't quite get it ,they just say it as it is in their minds


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... at 15 she definitely knows better... makes you wonder what her parents are like! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooo hungry cant be botherd to make anything tho


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! 

Sam some kids are just bad! I blame the parents!

How is everyone else?


----------



## snowdrops

:wacko::wacko::wacko:

girls this is totally off the topic,,,, but this is PRE- WETHER WARNING....
A huge storm coming up from France, those poor people in Madeira are going to be hit again ...
But if it travels the the way its looking like were in for a hell of a storm rain/snow going to course some damage on it way meant to hits us from Fri/sat let yers know... xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks for that!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies and Sam I probably would have had a word with that childs mother and then probably smacked her:blush: cause she would have either defended her child or appologized for her! 

I don't think these parents know just what their children say to others, because I know that if I ever heard that come out of my childs mouth she would be in the dog house and made to appologize!:growlmad:

With that being said hope your all doing well!

Sam hope the headache is better today!

Linds have a bowl of cereal. LOL that's what I do when I don't want to make anything. LOL

Snowdrop hope you don't get as much snow as we've had here across the pond it truly isn't a good thing!:nope:

amf have my appt today and bloods drawn to see what my risk of downs syndrome is, but tbh it wont matter either way as I have choosen not to have an amnio this time. I'll take whatever the higher powers choose to give me!:thumbup: On the up side I get to hear little ones HB today :happydance:

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight? well i hope, thanks for the weather warning jacqui, you are most helpful, hi Rebecca and Vickie, good to see our resident bumpsters are doing so well and not too many niggles yet, any movements yet Vickie? feeling any butterflies? hi to everyone else, its quiet on here today......

i feel like i been kicked in the guts again ,ovaries swelling very nicely, 2nd high on my monitor today so i reckon i will get my peak friday ish, usually 2 highs then peak but i reckon its too early to be getting my egg on cd 12 lol so hoping to last out till cd13 when the egg should be a good mature size, however stopped feeling sick and the food poisoning has passed so thats good news


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all have been at work then spent afternoon in my photoshop lol have split my cyle so look more normal now:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening all have been at work then spent afternoon in my photoshop lol have split my cyle so look more normal now:haha:

Lindsey glad you are feeling better about it all now its been split, also i would like to say thankyou to you for my siggy, i love it i truly do, thanks hun,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening all have been at work then spent afternoon in my photoshop lol have split my cyle so look more normal now:haha:
> 
> Lindsey glad you are feeling better about it all now its been split, also i would like to say thankyou to you for my siggy, i love it i truly do, thanks hun,xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:its no problem i love making them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> girls this is totally off the topic,,,, but this is PRE- WETHER WARNING....
> A huge storm coming up from France, those poor people in Madeira are going to be hit again ...
> But if it travels the the way its looking like were in for a hell of a storm rain/snow going to course some damage on it way meant to hits us from Fri/sat let yers know... xxxxx

i want spring to arrive!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.gifi'm in pain, hurts soooooooo bad, i hate this damn clomid lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i want spring to arrive!

well by the Pagan calendar we are actually in Spring, we had our welcoming of spring on 1st february, although i beg to differ lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.gifi'm in pain, hurts soooooooo bad, i hate this damn clomid lol

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening Ladies x x 

soooo.... bk to work today - went ok...
had hospital apt this am, went ok, had re-scan , no cysts!!! dr isnt concerned at our lack of bfp as it hasnt been 12 cycles since flump.
we got about 4 / 5 hours kip:D soo much better than previous nights:) but not gr8

want to wish you all the very best tonight, :hugs: and :dust: to you all, having an early night, will catch up properly tomoro nite xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Evening Ladies x x
> 
> soooo.... bk to work today - went ok...
> had hospital apt this am, went ok, had re-scan , no cysts!!! dr isnt concerned at our lack of bfp as it hasnt been 12 cycles since flump.
> we got about 4 / 5 hours kip:D soo much better than previous nights:) but not gr8
> 
> want to wish you all the very best tonight, :hugs: and :dust: to you all, having an early night, will catch up properly tomoro nite xxxxxxxxxxx

thats fab news hun:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - :hugs: I know it hurts! Love you, honey!

Aurora - Yay for getting to hear the heartbeat again!

Linds - Your chart looks a million times better, hun!

Jo - Glad the sleeping was a bit better! :)

AFM... Day 2 of Soy... boring... lol


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning folkshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_9_10.gif, how are we today?
here its freezing cold and sunny, lovely!! 
woke up like ice though https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_26.gifso messed all my temps up for the day, plus the fact that matt decided to keep me up half the night didn't help https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_12.gifso had to do an adjustment which i am not happy about at all. as predicted i got another high today instead of the usual peak, so we will just see how it goes tomorrow now but i am expecting my peak and damn it i'll have it!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gif

without being awful i know ovulation is coming as my IBS playing up, you want to know something, when i first started this TTC game i had no idea about how my body was working, now i know the inns and outs of all its habits to the point i can predict when i will ov just by my bodies actions, which is good but so bad at the same time as then you worry about every deviation it makes lol, now i sit there looking at my temp thinking, "why does this not match whats happening with my body" https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
put it this way i reckon i could go sit an exam for gynaecologists and pass without the 4 years previous training required lol


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I've said the same thing. If there was no medical degree required, I'm pretty sure I could be a FS. I've already proved that I knew more than the one I was sent to! She said that Soy would render me infertile on the cycle I got my BFP! Silly cow! LOL


----------



## snowdrops

moring, wow woke up and its all white out snowing like mad, never seen so much snow in a winter that i can remeber..

But any wau on anoher note, what i did a surpraise this moring when i went too the loo, yep AF is here, which i forgot when it was due, i knew it wasnt my month,,, oh well 2010 baby is sure looks like fading out very fast, hey mabe a new 2011 :cloud9: 

must toodle off have to take little off to school and go to the sis in law smell yers later .... :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Your chances at 2010 aren't over yet! Keep the faith! You still have almost 2 months!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m242/axiemeluv/Smiley/Yawning-Yellow.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I've said the same thing. If there was no medical degree required, I'm pretty sure I could be a FS. I've already proved that I knew more than the one I was sent to! She said that Soy would render me infertile on the cycle I got my BFP! Silly cow! LOL

yeah tell me about it i had to explain to the wonderfully qualified doctors here what PCOS was and thus ended up alienating myself from my GP as i knew more than her, she flipped out saying that she had been a GP for 7 years and knows what she is talking about........errrmmm obviously not!! so when the results came back proving what i had said she then decided she wouldn't give me the meds needed as she didn't approve of all this witch doctor stuff (also known as clomid), so i asked to be referred to a fertility clinic in Crdiff about two hours away from here and she said no as they are charlatans and she knows the guy who runs it and doesn't like him, (some history there me thinks!!) but at the end of the day she is letting her personal views come into my medical care so i have now changed to a different GP in the same practice but only after ringing them up and asking them outright what their problem with me was lol


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> moring, wow woke up and its all white out snowing like mad, never seen so much snow in a winter that i can remeber..
> 
> But any wau on anoher note, what i did a surpraise this moring when i went too the loo, yep AF is here, which i forgot when it was due, i knew it wasnt my month,,, oh well 2010 baby is sure looks like fading out very fast, hey mabe a new 2011 :cloud9:
> 
> must toodle off have to take little off to school and go to the sis in law smell yers later .... :thumbup:

sorry to hear the witch landed hun but as megg said you are not out for 2010 yet!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m242/axiemeluv/Smiley/Yawning-Yellow.gif

morning hun, how are you today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m242/axiemeluv/Smiley/Yawning-Yellow.gif
> 
> morning hun, how are you today?Click to expand...

knakerd bloody ben and his snoring. how are you hun?


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm just glad you stuck up for yourself. I just avoid the docs I don't like! :)

Linds - Sorry his snoring was keeping you up again!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> knakerd bloody ben and his snoring. how are you hun?

yeah i know that feeling although i am wondering if it was Ben's snoring that you heard and not Matt that you were hearing, he was so damn loud!!
went to bed quite early last night but then matt decided it was time to do the business, even though we agreed we wouldn't last night, the news of us only having 2 months left seems to have kicked him into overdrive lol, he keeps saying we have to get me knocked up lmao. he then promptly fell asleep and began his nightly ritual of weird noises, twitches and snoring!! 
see it sounds like i am complaining there and i am not really, its just that when it comes to ovulation time i am so swollen and sore internally that it is actually agony to have fun, as a rule i am usually the one who is moaning we are not having enough lol, but when i feel like shit i don't really enjoy to its fullest. thats the worst of it all, i need the clomid but using it makes it so painful at the time i need to be BD'ing, catch 22 situation


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid pain is something that no one can understand until they feel it! I seriously felt like my ovaries were going to burst out of my pelvis! The Soy makes me happy because it has the same overall effect with significantly less pain! Btw, that's always an option if you are still waiting for a BFP when your Clomid runs out! I mean, I think you'll have it... but if not, then you could always replace the Clomid with Soy so that your "expiration date" isn't so black and white! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrr got to go to work just had a call needed from 12 till 5 not impressed i hate being called last min


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Clomid pain is something that no one can understand until they feel it! I seriously felt like my ovaries were going to burst out of my pelvis! The Soy makes me happy because it has the same overall effect with significantly less pain! Btw, that's always an option if you are still waiting for a BFP when your Clomid runs out! I mean, I think you'll have it... but if not, then you could always replace the Clomid with Soy so that your "expiration date" isn't so black and white! :hugs:

lol sounds great that doesn't it, my "expiration date" https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
yeah i have heard that there is nowhere near the same amount of side effects from soy, the clomid is a killer and yes you're right no one can really understand unless they have had it, i know matt just doesn't get it till i explained to him that our ovaries are like his balls and can he imagine someone coming along pumping them up then getting hold of them forcing them back up into his abdomen then giving him a damn good kicking then making sure they twist too!! needless to say he crossed his legs quick smart so thinking he may have some idea now lol, this month is worse as i am on 100mg and it has made the swelling worse as far as i'm concerned, still if i get a BFP it will all be worth it


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> grrr got to go to work just had a call needed from 12 till 5 not impressed i hate being called last min

awww hun again! well on the plus side you get to do what we all *want* to do, spend hours with babies and toddlers!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_16.gif
and you get paid for it and get to give them back so no sleepless night lol, sounds like a good day to me lol plus you enjoy painting with them!!


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - That's rubbish! :hugs:

Sam - That worries me a little, since I'm on the Soy equivalent of 100mg of Clomid this cycle! I'm hoping it doesn't make me want to die too much! LOL I like your description to Matt!


----------



## hedgewitch

gosh it's quiet on here again, where has everyone gone? no Patty, Missy, Homer, 4ever, Bernie, Vicky, Kelly, George, and the list goes on
WHERE ARE YOU ALL HIDING???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heyoo


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> heyoo

hey hun how did work go?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> heyoo
> 
> hey hun how did work go?Click to expand...

wasnt too bad dont want to go back to that nursery tho lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> wasnt too bad dont want to go back to that nursery tho lol

lol that bad hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> wasnt too bad dont want to go back to that nursery tho lol
> 
> lol that bad hun?Click to expand...

instead of the usual being offerd a pretend cup of tea or food i was offerd a pack of fags by a 3 yr o,ld


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> instead of the usual being offerd a pretend cup of tea or food i was offerd a pack of fags by a 3 yr o,ld

OMG really? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_2.gifthats crazy!!


----------



## LittleAurora

omg!! thats awfull!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> omg!! thats awfull!!

i know lol i sound snobby now but not going back to council run nurserys i prefer private have a full day 9-6 tomoz in one wooop


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> omg!! thats awfull!!

hey hun how are you and of course Lego, keeping well i hope


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - First, that's ridiculous! Second, I'm glad I speak Brit sometimes! :rofl: In the US, we have a very different meaning of the word "fag" and it's not very nice really... unless, of course, it's being used as a term of endearment when talking to my bestest little gay boy friend! :)

Sam - Clomid still kicking your butt today?

Aurora - How's you and Lego?


----------



## snowdrops

hi back from the sister-in-law,,,,, :coffee: :nope: tell yers later sort of fumming on her behalf,,,,,,


----------



## LittleAurora

hey megg...I read your last update there and it wasn't me that heard the heart beat! I haven seen the baby 3 times, but never heard the heart beat!

I'm doing sort of ok. My chest/diaphram is very achy from all the coughing I have been doing! I have such a shitty head cold. 
I also have an ulcer in my mouth and the ball on my tongue ring is rubbing on it.

Apart from that I'm hunky dory! lol

My bump is getting bigger and harder! its rather cool! lol

Its my eldest sons 7th birthday soon! little less than 2 weeks! so I'm excited planning his party!

how is every one else doing!?!?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Sorry, hun! I thought you said that you had an appointment coming up where you would get to hear the heartbeat? I misread possibly! My bad! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

no worries at all! just made me think about being silly and not asking at the scan to hear the heart beat! I dont see the midwife again untill im 16 weeks and she will use her dopler so we will hear it for the 1st time then!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Linds - First, that's ridiculous! Second, I'm glad I speak Brit sometimes! :rofl: In the US, we have a very different meaning of the word "fag" and it's not very nice really... unless, of course, it's being used as a term of endearment when talking to my bestest little gay boy friend! :)
> 
> Sam - Clomid still kicking your butt today?
> 
> Aurora - How's you and Lego?

hey hun, yeah its got worse as the day has gone on, now about ready to rip my own ovaries out........


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> hi back from the sister-in-law,,,,, :coffee: :nope: tell yers later sort of fumming on her behalf,,,,,,

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello everyone. How are you all today?

I feel so shitty today. I've been extremely hot today. I've not had the heating on at all today and I've been sitting around the house in a tank top and shorts and I've had the front door open a few times to let the cold air in ..it's weird, in a way, I feel like I can't breathe :? Also still dunno what is up with AF. Still no sign of it after the other day. I'm so confused. I have no idea what day I'm on or anything. I've got a terrible back ache today too, my boobs are still really sore mostly around my nipples, it also seems like my boobs are getting bigger :? and got some weird stomach pains that kinda feel like someone is clawing the inside of my stomach ..well not exactly clawing, more like rubbing too hard. It's more of an annoying pain, like pressure feeling, which is weird :?

How are the rest of you doing? :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies had my appt yesterday and this was a biggy! It was this appt last year when I found out baby didn't have a HB but thanking all higher powers doctor was able to locate the HB within seconds so very happy beating at 159beats per minute so very strong. 

Snowdrop so sorry af landed! :hugs:

Sam wish that ttc didn't take it all out of us! :hugs:

Megg how are you today?

Linds hope you get a better nights sleep tonight! I woke up at 3am and couldn't go back to sleep so pretty much draggin arse today as well.

Aurora glad your appt went well!

Hope I haven't missed anyone :hugs: if I did it wasn't intentional!

Hope your all having a fab day! 

Oh and linds probably should have taken that 3yr up on the fags, as he's way to young to smoke. LOL That's just awful that he had them:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies had my appt yesterday and this was a biggy! It was this appt last year when I found out baby didn't have a HB but thanking all higher powers doctor was able to locate the HB within seconds so very happy beating at 159beats per minute so very strong.
> 
> Snowdrop so sorry af landed! :hugs:
> 
> Sam wish that ttc didn't take it all out of us! :hugs:
> 
> Megg how are you today?
> 
> Linds hope you get a better nights sleep tonight! I woke up at 3am and couldn't go back to sleep so pretty much draggin arse today as well.
> 
> Aurora glad your appt went well!
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone :hugs: if I did it wasn't intentional!
> 
> Hope your all having a fab day!
> 
> Oh and linds probably should have taken that 3yr up on the fags, as he's way to young to smoke. LOL That's just awful that he had them:dohh:

hey hun, glad to hear everything went well, i am so pleased for you, maybe now you can relax a little hun, sending you love and hugs,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - Well, I"m glad to hear that you WILL get to hear the heartbeat soon then! LOL

Sam - I'm sorry, sweetie! How long do you usually have to deal with it before O arrives and puts you out of your misery?

Vickie - I'm great, thanks! I'm soooo happy to hear that the appointment that would be most terrifying went awesome! The next one tells you what team you're playing for, yeah? I can't wait! Any gut feelings? I'm putting in a vote for boy... not sure why. With my track record, that probably means you're actually having a girl! LOL

Butterfly - I'm pretty sure YOU HAVE TO BE PREGNANT!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Nevermind.


----------



## Megg33k

Not really sure how to follow that... Uhm... I'm really sorry that people don't feel comforted in here anymore. I haven't really noticed the difference, but I didn't really keep up with it in the beginning. So, maybe that's part of it? I'm not sure. I really hope you end up getting a BFP, Butterfly. Good luck now and in the future! :dust: to you too!

AFM... I was just checking in. I don't have much to report. I hope you're all well tonight.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all up earl
y today me been awake an hour had no choice had to get up lol


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today? if anyone is on here today that is, 

Kelly sorry to hear you feel like that but to be honest i think we are all feeling a little like that, i know i have posted on here alot over the last few days trying to get this group up and running again but i think interest is just waning and i am fighting a losing battle, we have all known each other for a good few months now and the newbies well it feels like they have been with us from the start anyway lol and most of us expected our BFP by now and its not come. you are not the only one who has their posts skipped and i myself sit there and think, "it must be me", but if thats the case please feel free to tell me and i will gladly bugger off and leave you all to it, but personally i like to think its cos everyone is just busy with their lives and doesn't have the time to come on here anymore, but then i see them posting everywhere else so make of it what you will lol..........
i however do agree with Meggs post from last night, have you tested yet? i think you may be in with a good chance hun

Morning linds, how you feeling this very early morning, full day in work today? least you won't get offered cigs today hun, private nurseries tend to have brandy and cigars lmao, hope you have a good day hun

Megg how are we today hun? having some very odd stuff going on with this cycle on 100mg clomid, did you do that much at all when you were on it? would like to pick your brain if you are about today 

to everyone else i hope you are all well and i hope to see you at some point over the weekend at least


----------



## hedgewitch

for me cd13 another high on the monitor and my temp went up??? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_1.gifnot as tender when i got up this morning but feeling a little more tender now but still not as bad as it was?? also my boobs are so heavy and sore so now i have no idea what on earth is going on, maybe i won't actually ovulate this cycle which is a complete bummer seeing as i had my tube cleared, i thought i would have had a good strong one this month due to me going up to 100mg on the clomid and i most definately ovuated last month on 50mg, GRRRR.....https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gifthe first month i got Matt actually wanting to make and effort and making all the moves and i don't ovulate, fluffin sods law that!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gifso feeling rather confused and upset today, hope your day goes better my dearshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Morning Linds! :hugs:

Sam - I'm good! I'll be in a car for a bit (about 4 hours) later today... but I'll be about nonetheless. FB or email might be easier for brain picking... Its easier for me to keep up with on the phone! :) I definitely don't mind having my brain picked! In fact, it will maybe make the drive go a bit quicker! HAHA! I have to admit, I've never done 100mg of Clomid though... but I am on the equivalent dose of Soy this cycle. So, I might be able to help ya out! I'll try my damnedest! :winkwink:

P.S. Car ride doesn't start for about 5 hours... so you have my full attention on BnB from now until I go to bed!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Morning Linds! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - I'm good! I'll be in a car for a bit (about 4 hours) later today... but I'll be about nonetheless. FB or email might be easier for brain picking... Its easier for me to keep up with on the phone! :) I definitely don't mind having my brain picked! In fact, it will maybe make the drive go a bit quicker! HAHA! I have to admit, I've never done 100mg of Clomid though... but I am on the equivalent dose of Soy this cycle. So, I might be able to help ya out! I'll try my damnedest! :winkwink:
> 
> P.S. Car ride doesn't start for about 5 hours... so you have my full attention on BnB from now until I go to bed!

lol cheers Megg, sounds wonderful.......5 hours in a car.......https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_165_13.gif
last time i did that was when i drove to France witht he kids took them to Disneyland and believe me after 10 hours with my youngest who was 7 at the time screaming at the top of her lungs to Anastacia (does anyone remember her?) i bought her a portable cd player to listen to it so i didn't have to!! however plan backfired, needless to say by the time i arrived i was ready to decapitate my own head https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
Bless her!!
all it is hun is every other month i have gone off a sort of pattern and this month has completely thrown me, as i said all symptoms would indicate i have already ovulated, all i have now pain wise is a really heavy dull achy pain with the odd stabbing sensation on my left ovary and dull ache with no pain on my right, usually what i get AFTER i ovulate on the clomid, i remember before the clomid i would have no pain or aches after ov, so now i feel totally deflatedhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_20_5.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! That would be hard to deal with in a car for so long! LOL

With all the pain yesterday, could you have just O'd yesterday and the CBFM missed your surge?


----------



## hedgewitch

thats what i am thinking too, which is odd as it never misses it... ok so i have major OCD lol and i keep my sticks so gonna see if i can upload them on here for you to see.........


ok so going from the top we have cd 9,10,11,12,13
they are not even really showing strong lines but todays seems more faded to me


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> thats what i am thinking too, which is odd as it never misses it... ok so i have major OCD lol and i keep my sticks so gonna see if i can upload them on here for you to see.........
> View attachment 65348
> 
> 
> ok so going from the top we have cd 9,10,11,12,13
> they are not even really showing strong lines but todays seems more faded to me

don't even think you can see them properly, i can see them here but only barely


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Ladies, 

sorry ive been awol for a little bit, 

ended up going out on the lash nite, trying to live for a little bit, taking the focus off move and ttc,

kelly - im sorry u feel looked over, i know when i'm about properly i try to comment on everyones prev posts, :hugs: 

Sam - i hope you have managed to ov :) fingers crossed it was yesterday for you,

megg - i pity u for that long long drive,

snowdrops - sorry for :witch: :gun: 

littleaurora -:hugs:

Csunshine :hug: 

Lindsey - squishy hugs for you too :friends:

im going away for the weekend so i will properly catch up on monday, (can get fb on the phone tho if u want to pm me there) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - It is quite hard to see the lines in the pic! Hmmm! I'm just about as proficient as reading CBFM sticks as a CBFM! LOL I think the estrogen line looks lighter today... can't tell if there's much of an LH line... Maybe tomorrow or the next day will bring a Peak yet! FX'd! With the higher Clomid dose, I don't know that your normal signs and symptoms of O will be accurate still. We'll just have to see how it goes the next couple of days!

Jo - Have a great weekend, honey! :hugs: Hurry back! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - It is quite hard to see the lines in the pic! Hmmm! I'm just about as proficient as reading CBFM sticks as a CBFM! LOL I think the estrogen line looks lighter today... can't tell if there's much of an LH line... Maybe tomorrow or the next day will bring a Peak yet! FX'd! With the higher Clomid dose, I don't know that your normal signs and symptoms of O will be accurate still. We'll just have to see how it goes the next couple of days!
> 
> Jo - Have a great weekend, honey! :hugs: Hurry back! :)

yeah the line on the left does look lighter today but there is a very faint line on the right hand side but its lighter than yesterday?? if that makes any sense at all, usually i see the line on the left go lighter then the one on the right goes darker at the same time, usually i don't even need to look at the monitor at all lol, and as usual i can't get hold of anyone at the doctors or the hospital so its looking like a wasted month all round here lol


----------



## Megg33k

Nah... Just keep doing your thing... It's still early... Definitely not a waste! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Heya Ladies,
> 
> sorry ive been awol for a little bit,
> 
> ended up going out on the lash nite, trying to live for a little bit, taking the focus off move and ttc,
> 
> kelly - im sorry u feel looked over, i know when i'm about properly i try to comment on everyones prev posts, :hugs:
> 
> Sam - i hope you have managed to ov :) fingers crossed it was yesterday for you,
> 
> megg - i pity u for that long long drive,
> 
> snowdrops - sorry for :witch: :gun:
> 
> littleaurora -:hugs:
> 
> Csunshine :hug:
> 
> Lindsey - squishy hugs for you too :friends:
> 
> im going away for the weekend so i will properly catch up on monday, (can get fb on the phone tho if u want to pm me there)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope you have a lovely weekend hun and glad to hear you let your hair down, think we all need it from time to time,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

who are you all on FB? Im Rebecca Mclucky feel free to add me x


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - OMG! Your name isn't Aurora! LOL I guess I just assumed! HAHA! I'm Megan Eli... Look for the add! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

It strange to tell people that my real name is Rebecca. EVERY ONE calles me Aurora. My surname isnt Mclucky either...lol...its Lucky but it was rejected by face book as a fake name! lol


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> who are you all on FB? Im Rebecca Mclucky feel free to add me x

shall do... in a mo ...


aww Kelly im sorry you feel that way,,,

i've calm down a lot but still feel anger... about sil, you see her ex hubby walked ou on her over a year ago and been a right so an so,, at one piratical time when they went to court about something he turned around and said he didnt want to know his two children,, that was fine we all go over the shock but we knew it was best for the kids as they came home to sil there world was upside down for a few days, then he wanted them again that was fine but we knew he was only going to play daddy for a couple of weeks when it suited him, we told he must stop using the kids like this...

so yesterday another court thingy, now wait for it he says he life to busy to have them all day sunday so he can have them only for 3 hours,
and the worst thing is his mother went up on the stand and said she doesnt want them near her house or anything to with them... i mean how can one live with themselves is beyond me....


----------



## snowdrops

anyhow i've been a good girl been doing the wii fit, seen in the shop today theres a wii fit plus arrrh ithought to myself perfect present for me for mothers day so going to get the argos book out and leave open the page heee heee,,
btw incase the other girls dont know agros its like a warehouse that stock goods, and they have a catalog book twice a year updated, with all sorts of goods expect food, but like the like of kettles to prams toys garden stuff, and games etc... which you reverse on line and check to see if they have the goods in stock reverse go into the nearest store pay and receive simple as that, im sure you'll have something similar in the states...

going to make a mexican tonight taco fries yum ,,,,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hellllo just got home only needed me till 5 in the end im sdoooo broody and my goodness do i ahve af cramps!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello, I just wanted to apologize for my post last night. I was really pissed off and upset last night and I guess I took it out on here too and I'm sorry. I was in a really weird mood and I don't know why. My moods have been all over the place in the last few days. I hope I didn't offend anyone because I really didn't mean to.

I've still got this really strange feeling in my stomach, like a tight pressure kind of feeling and kinda like my stomach is either being pushed too hard or rubbed too hard, if that makes sense. My boobs are still quite sore but my nipples are extremely sore. My back is still really painful too, right at the bottom of my spine.

*Sam;* no I've not tested. I don't have any tests and David won't let me buy any because he thinks they are a waste of money. So I can't test. I can't even get to the 99p/Poundland Store because they are about an hour away from me. I'm just gonna have to wait for AF to show up :? ..how are you anyway? I never see you on Yahoo anymore, do you still go on there? xxx

*snowdrops;* The Wii Fit Plus is not really any different from the normal Wii Fit. It's only got a few new games on there and that's it really :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

My nipples were sore from the word go! but i was getting period like cramps in th front but not as much back pain like normal


----------



## snowdrops

hugss,,, to you kelly xxx

really wii fit plus, so you reakon it not worth then so bascily all the same with new other things added on hmmm wonder what is there do think,,,
linds were all broody here lol...


anyhow before i forget 

COME ON WALES, COME YOU GUYS,,,,,, BEAT THE FROGGIES,,, 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


IRELAND OH IRELAND OH IRELAND COME GUYS....
:happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rebecca i thought if you today at work lol was getting toys out for the kids and there was box that said little lego:haha: random i kniow


----------



## hedgewitch

ok update on the sticks
i just did another after spending all day crying and stressing that i am broken and guess what it was a duff stick


the top one is yesterday
the second one down is this morning
and the third is tonights, i am so freakin pissed as i was meant to go the hospital this afternoon and they were talking about trigger shots and if i had of done i may have been in a mess!!


----------



## LittleAurora

awww...dont call me Rebecca you sounds like my mum....I feel like im on trouble! lol

Thats cute you thought of my wee lego baby!

sam yay...some o lines!


----------



## xoButterfly25

*snowdrops;* (sorry I don't know your name) no it's not all that different at all. I had the original Wii Fit a couple of years ago and my Wii was sold and I got a new one for Christmas with the Wii Fit Plus and it's not much different at all, just a new section with about 15ish new games; like Kung Fu, Cycling, Juggling, Skateboarding, Marching Band ..some are quite good. I like it but I was just saying there's not much of a difference between the two, lol xx

*Sam;* glad you got some lines hun :) xx


----------



## snowdrops

thanks kelly, btw my name is jacqui :flower:
hmm think i might just podder and think before i say something, 
think i'll go into their web site and see if they have pics, and see what else is there, not sure what im looking for..

sam with me eye its hard to say but looks like 13 is a good one :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello, I just wanted to apologize for my post last night. I was really pissed off and upset last night and I guess I took it out on here too and I'm sorry. I was in a really weird mood and I don't know why. My moods have been all over the place in the last few days. I hope I didn't offend anyone because I really didn't mean to.
> 
> I've still got this really strange feeling in my stomach, like a tight pressure kind of feeling and kinda like my stomach is either being pushed too hard or rubbed too hard, if that makes sense. My boobs are still quite sore but my nipples are extremely sore. My back is still really painful too, right at the bottom of my spine.
> 
> *Sam;* no I've not tested. I don't have any tests and David won't let me buy any because he thinks they are a waste of money. So I can't test. I can't even get to the 99p/Poundland Store because they are about an hour away from me. I'm just gonna have to wait for AF to show up :? ..how are you anyway? I never see you on Yahoo anymore, do you still go on there? xxx
> 
> *snowdrops;* The Wii Fit Plus is not really any different from the normal Wii Fit. It's only got a few new games on there and that's it really :) xx

aww hun you need to tell him bugger off and go get one, either that or go to the docs for a blood test least that way you will know what is going on hun, yeah i do go on yahoo here and there but to be honest my comp plays up that much and freezes on yahoo i don't go on much, really need to get a new netbook


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> anyhow i've been a good girl been doing the wii fit, seen in the shop today theres a wii fit plus arrrh ithought to myself perfect present for me for mothers day so going to get the argos book out and leave open the page heee heee,,
> btw incase the other girls dont know agros its like a warehouse that stock goods, and they have a catalog book twice a year updated, with all sorts of goods expect food, but like the like of kettles to prams toys garden stuff, and games etc... which you reverse on line and check to see if they have the goods in stock reverse go into the nearest store pay and receive simple as that, im sure you'll have something similar in the states...
> 
> going to make a mexican tonight taco fries yum ,,,,

have you dished up tea yet hun?? if not i'll be there soon sounds yummy


----------



## snowdrops

right kelly i'll put my orfer in for mothers day then looks good :thumbup:


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> anyhow i've been a good girl been doing the wii fit, seen in the shop today theres a wii fit plus arrrh ithought to myself perfect present for me for mothers day so going to get the argos book out and leave open the page heee heee,,
> btw incase the other girls dont know agros its like a warehouse that stock goods, and they have a catalog book twice a year updated, with all sorts of goods expect food, but like the like of kettles to prams toys garden stuff, and games etc... which you reverse on line and check to see if they have the goods in stock reverse go into the nearest store pay and receive simple as that, im sure you'll have something similar in the states...
> 
> going to make a mexican tonight taco fries yum ,,,,
> 
> have you dished up tea yet hun?? if not i'll be there soon sounds yummyClick to expand...

yep all the dishes have been licked clean, hee hee and to top it all we just have some easter eggs the marshmellows ones :haha: :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> yep all the dishes have been licked clean, hee hee and to top it all we just have some easter eggs the marshmellows ones :haha: :wacko:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.gif


----------



## xoButterfly25

Waaah I'm so bored and lonely right now. David has gone to the pub with my dad and I'm left here alone with nothing to do and he's not coming back tonight either, so I've not seen him since this morning and wont be until tomorrow afternoon. I need something to do to cure my boredom, lol


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Waaah I'm so bored and lonely right now. David has gone to the pub with my dad and I'm left here alone with nothing to do and he's not coming back tonight either, so I've not seen him since this morning and wont be until tomorrow afternoon. I need something to do to cure my boredom, lol

so whats the average cost of a pint and you aren't allowed a pg test?? go online and order some lol, i got 10 tests for 0.01p!!! yup off good old ebay lol, get on there and get some ordered, they will be here monday


----------



## xoButterfly25

He's taken £50 out with him and spent £10 on a hair cut today too and tomorrow buying his Xbox Live. I don't have a bank account only a savings account, everything goes into our joint account and I don't have a card for it as I cut it up in temper over Christmas and we've not bothered to sort out a new one yet. I've asked my friend who is pregnant at the moment if she could send me the last couple of her ones she had but she told me she give them to her other friend, gr :( I'm trying to see if anyone who's pregnant and got any spare can give them to me or send a couple my way, lol ..David just doesn't understand the whole pregnancy test thing. He said I always get them and they are a waste of money :? He doesn't think I'm pregnant anyway and also said you don't need them. I don't think I am either but there's no harm in testing. Like I said before, I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> He's taken £50 out with him and spent £10 on a hair cut today too and tomorrow buying his Xbox Live. I don't have a bank account only a savings account, everything goes into our joint account and I don't have a card for it as I cut it up in temper over Christmas and we've not bothered to sort out a new one yet. I've asked my friend who is pregnant at the moment if she could send me the last couple of her ones she had but she told me she give them to her other friend, gr :( I'm trying to see if anyone who's pregnant and got any spare can give them to me or send a couple my way, lol ..David just doesn't understand the whole pregnancy test thing. He said I always get them and they are a waste of money :? He doesn't think I'm pregnant anyway and also said you don't need them. I don't think I am either but there's no harm in testing. Like I said before, I'll just have to wait it out.

firstly i am sorry if this offends you but you should tell him you don't need his permission and just get some anyway, marriage is about love and certainly equality, see if that was Matt (he would never do that, he is the one who would quite happily go without for me to have) i'd be telling him to F**k off and i am my own person and that seeing as he has all this money to waste then he should be buying them for you, can't stand it when i hear of women being treated like second class citizens, we did get the vote you know lol, 
sorry if that upsets you hun but you need to stand up for yourself to him and make sure you get what you need, i mean you are TTC and these things go with that and its not like you are asking for £50, a tenner haircut and x-box live now is it, only a tenner at the most! and you shouldn't even need to ask, yeah i mean check the money situation sure but it sounds like he has it all his way


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> He's taken £50 out with him and spent £10 on a hair cut today too and tomorrow buying his Xbox Live. I don't have a bank account only a savings account, everything goes into our joint account and I don't have a card for it as I cut it up in temper over Christmas and we've not bothered to sort out a new one yet. I've asked my friend who is pregnant at the moment if she could send me the last couple of her ones she had but she told me she give them to her other friend, gr :( I'm trying to see if anyone who's pregnant and got any spare can give them to me or send a couple my way, lol ..David just doesn't understand the whole pregnancy test thing. He said I always get them and they are a waste of money :? He doesn't think I'm pregnant anyway and also said you don't need them. I don't think I am either but there's no harm in testing. Like I said before, I'll just have to wait it out.
> 
> firstly i am sorry if this offends you but you should tell him you don't need his permission and just get some anyway, marriage is about love and certainly equality, see if that was Matt (he would never do that, he is the one who would quite happily go without for me to have) i'd be telling him to F**k off and i am my own person and that seeing as he has all this money to waste then he should be buying them for you, can't stand it when i hear of women being treated like second class citizens, we did get the vote you know lol,
> sorry if that upsets you hun but you need to stand up for yourself to him and make sure you get what you need, i mean you are TTC and these things go with that and its not like you are asking for £50, a tenner haircut and x-box live now is it, only a tenner at the most! and you shouldn't even need to ask, yeah i mean check the money situation sure but it sounds like he has it all his wayClick to expand...

i agree kelly ben always makes sure we have what we need for ttc even if its just cheepy ebay tests we still get them as when you start ttc its a joint decision so therefor just as much his responsability as mine to gte the tests opks etc. even when he goes shopping i moan at him for buying junk food but he always comes back woth something for me usualy flowers or baby cloths lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh my legs are soooo sore thats what i get for walking round on my knees chasing toddlers all day lmao


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> gosh my legs are soooo sore thats what i get for walking round on my knees chasing toddlers all day lmao

you must have one of the best jobs on earth and also one of the hardest when TTC


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> gosh my legs are soooo sore thats what i get for walking round on my knees chasing toddlers all day lmao
> 
> you must have one of the best jobs on earth and also one of the hardest when TTCClick to expand...

i love it wish i got work more often or even a permanent job lol


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies OMG you all have been very chatty between the time I left yesterday and I got on today:dohh: that was a lot to try and catch up on whilst trying to pay attention and do my work too. LMAO

Hope your all doing well! 

Sam I see the line from this evening don't give up yet! :hugs:

Miss we all have to cut loose some time! Go live!

Butterfly I wouldn't stand for that, if he gets to spend $ then you should get yours as well:growlmad: and I would defo be getting yourself another card!:thumbup:

Aurora hope your well today!

Megg hope your car trip went well!:thumbup:

Snow Drop would be right peaved off at him and his mother! She doesn't deserve to know those children ARGH some people are such jerks!

Hope I didn't miss anybody!:hugs:

AFM just got about an hour left to work then I'm going home and not leaving the house until tomorrow morning! Got the carpets cleaned in the rental home today and it's ready for the tenants to move in after I clean the bathroom so they can start tomorrow!:thumbup: So tonight DH is making me a t-bone steak and some yummy noodle salad and then it will probably be an early night.:blush: iykwim:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## xoButterfly25

So as all of you have basically said the same/agreed; so what you're saying is David doesn't care about having a baby with me or TTC. Well I guess maybe you're right? :shrug:

I know he does want a baby with me because he does say he does. He also saw the doctor with me the other week about TTC, although we have to go back in a couple of weeks, he still came with me and spoke the doctor about TTC. It wasn't just me who done the talking. I don't know why he is the way he is. Like I said, he says he wants a baby and then the odd times he says he doesn't. Sometimes he doesn't like to talk about babies and then other times he does. I mean I've even caught him looking at baby things online sometimes and just getting rough idea's of prices for things and also we're decorating and getting things for our house and he's come out with "when we have a baby, this could go here and that could go there" so if he didn't want a baby, why would he do that? It just confuses me. Also sometimes he comes out with his only trying for a baby because he wants to make me happy because he knows it's what I want but then other times he'd say he's only doing it to "shut me up" but he always says afterwards that he didn't mean it.

I just don't think he's that into all the waiting and 'trying'. I know he'd be over the moon once I finally get a BFP, but what he doesn't get is to know about having a BFP, I need to buy tests. He works in Boots. A twin pack of Boots own brand tests are £4.99 and he gets 22.5% off, so the tests would only cost £3.87 ..I dunno, is it something I should talk about with him? What should I say?


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> So as all of you have basically said the same/agreed; so what you're saying is David doesn't care about having a baby with me or TTC. Well I guess maybe you're right? :shrug:
> 
> I know he does want a baby with me because he does say he does. He also saw the doctor with me the other week about TTC, although we have to go back in a couple of weeks, he still came with me and spoke the doctor about TTC. It wasn't just me who done the talking. I don't know why he is the way he is. Like I said, he says he wants a baby and then the odd times he says he doesn't. Sometimes he doesn't like to talk about babies and then other times he does. I mean I've even caught him looking at baby things online sometimes and just getting rough idea's of prices for things and also we're decorating and getting things for our house and he's come out with "when we have a baby, this could go here and that could go there" so if he didn't want a baby, why would he do that? It just confuses me. Also sometimes he comes out with his only trying for a baby because he wants to make me happy because he knows it's what I want but then other times he'd say he's only doing it to "shut me up" but he always says afterwards that he didn't mean it.
> 
> I just don't think he's that into all the waiting and 'trying'. I know he'd be over the moon once I finally get a BFP, but what he doesn't get is to know about having a BFP, I need to buy tests. He works in Boots. A twin pack of Boots own brand tests are £4.99 and he gets 22.5% off, so the tests would only cost £3.87 ..I dunno, is it something I should talk about with him? What should I say?

hey hun, no thats not what i'm saying at all, what i am saying is that you love him, he loves you, he needs to treat you as an equal and that means you are as entitled to money in your marriage as he is, so you need certain things and he should make sure you have money to get them, don't get me wrong i think that sometimes its nice to be the "little lady" as Matt says and when we go out he always has the credit card and pays for things but i can also go into our bank account whenever i want, and i do say to him "is it ok" or "do you mind" to make sure we are ok cash wise but he would never deprive me of money or say no to me because he doesn't think i need it, especially things to do with TTC, what we buy is a joint decision and you should also have that equality, you say he sometimes seems interested then sometimes he doesn't well to be honest hun i think thats just normal, i know 99% of the time Matt is all up for us TTC but then there is that 1% where frustration gets the better of him, i mean we have been at it 7 years now so i think he's entitled lol, but its the same with all guys, just as we feel it they do too. so thats probably all it is with David, most of us think that when we start trying for a baby its gonna happen more or less straight away and when it doesn't i think most men get bored lol, they don't stress out the same way we do, so i know for me sometimes i think he doesn't care but i know (just as you do) deep down that he does.
as for money well at the risk of you not speaking to me again or being upset with me, i think you need to sit him down and explain to him that you love him and that you feel secure that he is sorting the finances but you also need some money just for you, you have things you want to buy too and you don't want to have to ask him like a child would a parent, you are his wife and there are certain things a wife wants to buy, maybe even little presents for him, but you can't do it without him discussing it with you, ask his opinion on what he thinks would be a suitable amount if he is so against you just going in and out of the account, get him involved but at the same time know in your own mind what sort of amount you want to agree upon. thats just a suggestion hun, at the end of the day i don't know you enough to know how your marriage works so you may be perfectly happy with the way things are but i still think you need some money of your own also it means you can pamper yourself here and there lol, new lippie if you wear it, or a new bag etc pampering is always good!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_74.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_205.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_9_27.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_18_5.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_58.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_101v.gif
for me however its usually something for the kids lol, shoes etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance: CD 1!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Lots to try and catch up on... Sorry if I miss something, in advance!!!

Aurora - I'll be sure to avoid making you feel like you're in trouble... I'll keep up with the "Aurora"! Haha! I love your FB pics! You're just lovely! :)

Sam - Your sticks are getting there for sure!!! YAY! I told you not to give up!

Vickie - Early night sounds good! :) Hope you enjoyed yourself!

Jacqui - :hugs: honey! Sorry things have been a bit tough lately!

Linds - WOOHOO! :hugs: That's fantastic... sort of! LOL :happydance:

Kelly - I definitely don't think that the reluctance to buy tests speaks to a lack of desire for a baby. I think it's more a lack of understanding the process. I do think you should talk to him about it... especially since they'd be so cheap based on where he works! I would explain to him that not knowing when you are pregnant could deprive your baby of prenatal care. Obviously, women change their daily habits a bit when they're carrying precious cargo... So, not knowing could be less than optimal for your baby in the end. Even if they are negative, it's better to know than to wonder and wait and wonder and wait some more. :hugs: I hope he understands it and grabs a pack! :) I'm also on team "I don't need permission to spend our money!" LOL

AFM... My ovaries hurt already! Yay and Boo at the same time! The car trip went well! The day was great! The trip that I've been worried about taking (because I thought I might miss O being away from my OH) has been postponed for a few months! I'm about as happy as anyone can possibly be (without a BFP) right now! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so on the left are my sticks i posted yesterday so cd 11, 12 & 13, on the right is sticks 11, 12, 13 & today's cd 14
personally i would say its missed my surge and i have ovulated 
here is my evidence lol


my sticks look like i have already had my surge
my temp has gone up https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_1_12.gif
my boobs are so sore like i have ovulated, you know when they are so heavy and sore you can't even brush against them without thinking they might spontaneously combust https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_104.gif
nowhere near the amount of pain i did have
but then again............



i have this morning started losing a very wet consistency CM here and there
weird i know but shooting pains around my cervix
if i look at my sticks standing on my head while balancing a cup of tea off my left foot whilst knitting with my right. it looks like i may actually just be getting ready to ovulate lmao https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_14_103.gif
and i just plain don't want to think i missed it lmao
so once again ladies i am asking you to induce line eye https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/82.gif and help me lol, 4th high which is odd for me so what do you all think?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: CD 1!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_16.gif
thats great news hun, so after we split the chart does this work out at the right time?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Your sticks are getting there for sure!!! YAY! I told you not to give up!
> 
> AFM... My ovaries hurt already! Yay and Boo at the same time! The car trip went well! The day was great! The trip that I've been worried about taking (because I thought I might miss O being away from my OH) has been postponed for a few months! I'm about as happy as anyone can possibly be (without a BFP) right now! :)

yey for the ovary pain hun!! always good news lol, glad to hear that the strip has been sorted as i know it was playing on your mind a bit, glad its been resolved,
as for me well i need your eyes lol!! go peek (ironic choice of words) and tell me what you think


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

David just got back a little while ago from being out last night. He stayed at my parents last night and my dad dropped him home this morning on the way to my grandad's house. Admittedly I was still in bed, I was super tired and didn't get to sleep until around 4am, probably because I'm not used to being alone in the house, lol. Anyway, he came and woke me up and I could tell he was still a little drunk/hungover but he said "I've got a present for you" and he had a bunch of flowers and a new Wii Game (Just Dance) for me, so that kinda made me happy and smile and also a nice thing to wake up to. He got into his bed and he was chatting away about last night to me and then said that my dad pulled him aside in the pub last night and said he wants to be a grandad and I was seriously like :o I can't believe he's said that and David also said that my dad said to him "so sort those spermies out and get baby making" LMAO. As if my DAD said that about us, lmao. So in a way, I'm kinda happy about that as I know at least one of my parents wants us to have a baby as my mum still isn't so caring and supportive. David said he actually mentioned it to her this morning, not that we are trying but the "would you be happy?" and she said "yeah I suppose but she NEEDS TO LOSE WEIGHT FIRST" after he told me that, it's kinda annoyed me! I mean WTF??? I know I'm trying to lose weight but I don't NEED to lose weight to have a baby. She also didn't believe I had lost weight either, she thought I was just saying I had as it didn't look like I had lost weight, well no shit, the weight loss isn't going to show on me straight away but she just does my head in. Does she really not give a damn about me and my feelings? Obviously not. Like I've said before even when I mad my miscarriage last year she never even gave me a hug or anything comforting. She never even took me to the hospital when I was in lots of pain and bleeding loads. Ugh, she does my head in sometimes. I know she's my mum, but still gr :growlmad:

Anyway, I've not mentioned anything about the pregnancy tests to David yet because he's napping now. I'm not suprised as he said he didn't get back to my parents until 5am and didn't get to sleep until about 7am and then he was up at 9am. He did annoy me a little again before he fell asleep by saying "it's too much hassle to get married" so I guess that's not going to happen now. I said to him "why am I wearing this stupid engagement ring then?" and he didn't say anything, gr. I'm going to stop ranting and talking about myself now.

How are you all today? Any plans for the weekend?

Sam; I can definitely see a line on the fourth one :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oweyyyyy:cry: in sopooo much pain today why oh why did i want this thing


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks Megg ...have not had a chance to nosy into your FB yet but will soon! 

My fingers are crossed for you sam! I never used the ov sticks so not sure what they are ment to look like, but I can def see 2 lines!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Updated the CBFM thread about your post, honey! Hoping it sorts itself out soon! :hugs:

Kelly - That was a nice way to wake up! Sorry about your mom not being so supportive though. I like your dad already! Haha! The engagement thing was hopefully just a passing, hung over remark. He probaby didn't mean it! :hugs:

Linds - So you can make a baby in March? :winkwink:

Aurora - I wish I could add someone to my FB and not immediately go look through their pics! HAHA! It's an addiction!

AFM... Finishing my last day of Soy today! WOO! Not much else to report! CD9... boooooooring!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Updated the CBFM thread about your post, honey! Hoping it sorts itself out soon! :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - That was a nice way to wake up! Sorry about your mom not being so supportive though. I like your dad already! Haha! The engagement thing was hopefully just a passing, hung over remark. He probaby didn't mean it! :hugs:
> 
> Linds - So you can make a baby in March? :winkwink:
> 
> Aurora - I wish I could add someone to my FB and not immediately go look through their pics! HAHA! It's an addiction!
> 
> AFM... Finishing my last day of Soy today! WOO! Not much else to report! CD9... boooooooring!

yeh lol and its bens bday marchh too


----------



## xoButterfly25

Okay so my stomach feels really really weird now. It's not so much a pain but more of a weird feeling. It feels as though my stomach has gotten tighter, like a really tight feeling. It's not hurting though, gah this is doing my head in.

How have all your day's been? Been up to much? xx


----------



## LittleAurora

when you say stomach do you mean high up like your actual stomach or do you mean your abdomen or something else?


----------



## xoButterfly25

Yeah my lower stomach/abdomen. In a way it feels like period pains but it's not painful.

Also, right now I'm drinking a carrot and apple smoothie, very healthy :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Yeah my lower stomach/abdomen. In a way it feels like period pains but it's not painful.
> 
> Also, right now I'm drinking a carrot and apple smoothie, very healthy :D

u really need to test hun


----------



## xoButterfly25

I know I should but I don't have any tests and when I do speak to David about getting some, he wont be able to get them until Tuesday :? He thinks I've pulled a muscle in my stomach but I was saying to him if I had, then wouldn't it hurt? And this feeling doesn't hurt.

Anyways, I'm also super tired even though I slept until around midday. I think I might go to bed soon.

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> I know I should but I don't have any tests and when I do speak to David about getting some, he wont be able to get them until Tuesday :? He thinks I've pulled a muscle in my stomach but I was saying to him if I had, then wouldn't it hurt? And this feeling doesn't hurt.
> 
> Anyways, I'm also super tired even though I slept until around midday. I think I might go to bed soon.
> 
> How are you all doing? xx

have yucky af cramp feel like i want to curl up and die lol


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so now i am even more confused, had a bit of :sex:this afternoon and all was fine, as i said have had no pain at all the last couple of days, however i am sat here now and over the last hour the feeling of being kicked in the stomach has crept back?? surely if it was from this afternoon wouldn't it have hurt before now? and its more focused over the left side so if i am getting ready to ov then thats great news:happydance: although to be honest i am probably just imagining things again lol, but you know when it hurts your tummy when you cough well thats what i got.........well here's hoping i may just be getting ready to ov and its not already passed


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Updated the CBFM thread about your post, honey! Hoping it sorts itself out soon! :hugs:

hun i am just about ready to throw in the towel!! had it with the rollercoaster ride this cycle:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - B-day baby for Ben! Yay! :) Sorry you're cramping though! :hugs:

Sam - I don't think it looks like you have yet... I think the pain coming back is somehow a good sign! LOL

Kelly - I'm good! I hope you're doing well? I don't think it sounds like a pulled muscle, honey. It sounds exactly like I felt when I was pregnant. I almost can't fathom any possibility other than you being pregnant at this point!

Finished my Soy today (yesterday now technically) and hoping to be in the 2ww no more than 10 days!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

*Sam* - hope youve managed to catch that eggy, how are the family doing?

*Megg* - i hate the beginning of the cycle too, very boring!!! hope this 2ww is it for you tho hun

*Snowdrops* - sil's ex hubby sounds like a git :gun: , well done on the wii fit, i can never b bothered hahah 

*Butterfly25* - :test: god dammit, i'd send u a hpt if i had any!!! what cd u on now?, ur oh shouldnt have ALL the control over the money - u need to get a new card for ur account, and pop to drs for a :test: :) that david bought u a little gift n that, :hugs: for ur insenstive mum

*Aurora* - whooo 13+2 - 2nd tri babygirl

*Lindsey* - how u doing babes? fantastic news on CD1 but boooo to :witch: being a pain 

*Csunshine *- steak sounds yummy :) 

*4ever homer* and *4ever hopefull*, hope u 2 are doing ok :hug: :friends: 

*ME* - welllllllllllllllll ................... in fact i dont even want to go over it again, safe to say saturday was sh1t, my dad and hubby had a big fight, hubby left n went home, leaving me with me dad and my dad ranting about how selfish hubby was etc .............


----------



## LittleAurora

I really thoguht MS would have gone by now. but no...was vomiting again this moring :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> *Sam* - hope youve managed to catch that eggy, how are the family doing?
> 
> *Megg* - i hate the beginning of the cycle too, very boring!!! hope this 2ww is it for you tho hun
> 
> *Snowdrops* - sil's ex hubby sounds like a git :gun: , well done on the wii fit, i can never b bothered hahah
> 
> *Butterfly25* - :test: god dammit, i'd send u a hpt if i had any!!! what cd u on now?, ur oh shouldnt have ALL the control over the money - u need to get a new card for ur account, and pop to drs for a :test: :) that david bought u a little gift n that, :hugs: for ur insenstive mum
> 
> *Aurora* - whooo 13+2 - 2nd tri babygirl
> 
> *Lindsey* - how u doing babes? fantastic news on CD1 but boooo to :witch: being a pain
> 
> *Csunshine *- steak sounds yummy :)
> 
> *4ever homer* and *4ever hopefull*, hope u 2 are doing ok :hug: :friends:
> 
> *ME* - welllllllllllllllll ................... in fact i dont even want to go over it again, safe to say saturday was sh1t, my dad and hubby had a big fight, hubby left n went home, leaving me with me dad and my dad ranting about how selfish hubby was etc .............

:hugs:families hey jo


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you are all ok today..............i got my peak!!!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_16_26.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
never thought i would be so grateful to feel my ovaries bursting!! in absolute agony this morning to the point i can hardly walk lol but its all good!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, hope you are all ok today..............i got my peak!!!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_16_26.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif
> never thought i would be so grateful to feel my ovaries bursting!! in absolute agony this morning to the point i can hardly walk lol but its all good!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> *Sam* - hope youve managed to catch that eggy, how are the family doing?
> 
> *Megg* - i hate the beginning of the cycle too, very boring!!! hope this 2ww is it for you tho hun
> 
> *Snowdrops* - sil's ex hubby sounds like a git :gun: , well done on the wii fit, i can never b bothered hahah
> 
> *Butterfly25* - :test: god dammit, i'd send u a hpt if i had any!!! what cd u on now?, ur oh shouldnt have ALL the control over the money - u need to get a new card for ur account, and pop to drs for a :test: :) that david bought u a little gift n that, :hugs: for ur insenstive mum
> 
> *Aurora* - whooo 13+2 - 2nd tri babygirl
> 
> *Lindsey* - how u doing babes? fantastic news on CD1 but boooo to :witch: being a pain
> 
> *Csunshine *- steak sounds yummy :)
> 
> *4ever homer* and *4ever hopefull*, hope u 2 are doing ok :hug: :friends:
> 
> *ME* - welllllllllllllllll ................... in fact i dont even want to go over it again, safe to say saturday was sh1t, my dad and hubby had a big fight, hubby left n went home, leaving me with me dad and my dad ranting about how selfish hubby was etc .............

aww hun, so sorry to hear you had a shitty weekend, families are the greatest aren't they, i'm around if you want to chat hunny,xx
as for my egg yey!! i got it lol, in agony now but its all worth it i suppose.........


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I really thoguht MS would have gone by now. but no...was vomiting again this moring :(

sweetie that is great news!!!! when you hit 12ish weeks the placenta takes over for Lego, you puking again just proves that has now happened as its the rush of hormones that cause the sickness, so its all good in the long run, no fun for you hun but its great for Lego!!xx


----------



## LittleAurora

*HAPPY DANCE* you got your eggy!! 

It better be good for lego casue its pissing me of! lol. I was no where near this sick with the boys :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> *HAPPY DANCE* you got your eggy!!
> 
> It better be good for lego casue its pissing me of! lol. I was no where near this sick with the boys :(

ooooo maybe its a girly i know so many ppl who have had it worse with girlss


----------



## xoButterfly25

*Megg;* good luck for the 2ww hun as for me, I'm good thanks. I just feel really tired even though I slept for hours last night. I know it's not a pulled muscle I have, I think he's just making excuses, lol. I mean I've had pulled muscles before so I kinda know what it feels like, haha. I hope I am pregnant, but will just have to wait until I can finally get a test :wacko: hope you're okay xxx

*Jo;* Thanks hun, but I wouldn't expect you to send me one anyway, it's my OH's job to bloody do it, haha. I have no idea what CD I'm on, as my cycles have been messed up for the last few months. I've been skipping months for the last few months, like I had AF in November, none in December, AF in January so I was expecting to skip February anyway and have AF in March, but if that was the case then why on earth did I get like that 1 day of bleeding?? Weird huh? I've got a strange feeling that I'm not pregnant thought because if my cycles are messed up then, I dunno? I dunno if I even ovulate or not. I've got a Dr's appointment booked for March 10th, so I will have to go then. My Dr's are a pain in the arse for appointments and they just say if it's that urgent or an emergency then go to A&E, bloody useless, lol :wacko: ..sorry you had such a shit day, families eh? :hugs: xx

*snowdrops;* If your really into exercise and keeping fit with the Wii (like I am) then you should get the Just Dance game for it. My OH got it for me yesterday and OMG, I really wore me out, in fact more than the Wii Fit did, lol ..so I definitely recommend getting it :) xx

*Lindsey;* How are you feeling today? Hope the pain has lessened xx

*Aurora;* Yeah I agree with Lindsey, I've had people say that they've had worse with girls :) xx

*Sam;* :happydance: yay for your eggy. I knew you hadn't missed it xx

As for me; the weird feeling has lessened for me today but still there, I was examining my boobs earlier and I've noticed these weird little bumps around my nipples and my nipples are also still super sore. Also, when I was laying on the bed, I was feeling my stomach where the weird feeling is and it's really hard/firm there, I dunno if it's because I'm bloated or what David said and that it's just firm there because of 'my pulled stomach muscle' If I had of pulled my muscle I'd be in pain and I'm not in pain :? and this also might be TMI, but I keep feeling like I'm wet down there. I keep thinking it's because I've come on but when I go to the bathroom, nothing is there ..everything is just weird for me at the moment, lol. I was also exhausted last night, I slept for about 13 HOURS!! I went to bed around 9pm and woke up about 2 am for an hour or 2 and then went back to sleep and woke up around 11am. I don't think I've had that much sleep in a looong time.

As for anyone I've missed, hope you're all doing good big :hugs: and xxx to all :)


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Sounds rubbish! Sorry to hear it! :hugs:

Aurora - Awww, maybe it will soon for real. I hope you can be rid of it for good ASAP! :hugs:

Sam - :happydance: for your PEAK!!! :happydance:

Kelly - Thnaks, hun! You have so much willpower! I would have totally lost it and robbed a store of all their tests by now! LOL And, I'm not much of a POAS-a-holic when it comes to HPTs! Maybe you'll get to be in 2nd tri by the time you find out! LOL :hugs:

AFM... CD10. Seriously hoping that O is in less rather than more days. I waited so long for AF... I don't really want to wait forever for O too! Plus, I'm terrified that the loooooong cycle from last time will make a repeat appearance! I keep trying to tell myself that it will but because I'm pregnant this time... Maybe the power of positive thought will help!


----------



## LittleAurora

Well, I was speaking to my mum and she said that she was sick for about 6mths with me and my sister and only sick for about 2mths with my brother! I hope this is a good sign!!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg33k said:


> Kelly - Thnaks, hun! You have so much willpower! I would have totally lost it and robbed a store of all their tests by now! LOL And, I'm not much of a POAS-a-holic when it comes to HPTs! Maybe you'll get to be in 2nd tri by the time you find out! LOL :hugs:
> 
> AFM... CD10. Seriously hoping that O is in less rather than more days. I waited so long for AF... I don't really want to wait forever for O too! Plus, I'm terrified that the loooooong cycle from last time will make a repeat appearance! I keep trying to tell myself that it will but because I'm pregnant this time... Maybe the power of positive thought will help!

I always have willpower for the wrong things, lol. I wish I had the willpower to exercise lots and lose weight, lol. I'm not really a POAS-a-holic either and LMAO, I wish. I'm most likely not even pregnant and it's just my stupid body playing evil tricks on me :evil:

And I hope you ovulate soon. I know I'm a bit of a hypocrite when I say this (because I don't have any, lol) ..but PMA PMA PMA :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

PMA all the way!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dum de dum soooooooooooooooooooo bored


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> *HAPPY DANCE* you got your eggy!!
> 
> It better be good for lego casue its pissing me of! lol. I was no where near this sick with the boys :(

i was only ever sick with girls, its to do with the hormones a girl releases or so i was told lol


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, well i had a lovely day, went shopping with Matt only grocery shopping but it was nice to have a few hours just me and him lol, something we rarely get to do, then its been home to tidy over and Matt helped which was nice, and now i am sat here and he is making me a coffee, also he is making me thai green curry tonight which for me is a first, never had it before.
i had ovulation pain earlier, really sharp pains which took my mind off the "kicked in the stomach" feeling for a while but they have now diminished so not sure if that was it or what because usually i have them much worse than that....but on the plus side its on my left side which is the side of my newly cleared out tube!!
whats everyone up to this evening?


----------



## LittleAurora

I am watching larkrise to candleford on telle!

Was talking to my mum and she said she was sick for 6mths with my sis and I but only 2mth with my bro!

Fingers crossed thats a good sign!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

phew thats me finished playing about in photoshop for the night lol my back is really urting from leaning over the comp all day:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening Ladies :hugs: :friends:

i think eggy is about due .. as i'm craving stodgy cakes n eggy based foods, have made some cakes just waiting on them cooling so i can put the butter icing in, :)


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Evening Ladies :hugs: :friends:
> 
> i think eggy is about due .. as i'm craving stodgy cakes n eggy based foods, have made some cakes just waiting on them cooling so i can put the butter icing in, :)

mmmmm cakes, can i have one too? hoping that eggy is getting ready hun,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - Willpower indeed! :hugs:

Thanks for the PMA all! I'm trying! :) Sorry this isn't a real post, but I'v'e been in a car for 4 hours tonight and can't be arsed to read through the last 2 pages very well... Sorry! :hugs: Will keep up better later! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning all!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all im full of a yucky headcold today feel like my nose is gonna explode lol how are we all?


----------



## Megg33k

Morning, Aurora and Linds! Sorry about the head cold, Linds! I'm good... haven't slept yet, but good! Haha!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Morning, Aurora and Linds! Sorry about the head cold, Linds! I'm good... haven't slept yet, but good! Haha!

lol il go sleep for you feel like i could sleep for england


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! Thanks, hun! That would be good since I'm still not tired! :( It's only 4:15am... *sigh*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Ha! Thanks, hun! That would be good since I'm still not tired! :( It's only 4:15am... *sigh*

lol my body keeps waking me up at 3 am going back to sleep qwaking again at 6 then again at 7:S


----------



## snowdrops

HAPPY ST DAVID, SAM

morning all got a sick little girly at home again,,, she seems to get sick a bit to much for my liking, and my anty is coming to vist for a few days from the country, which i dont mind... looking forward to seeing her


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - That's rubbish! :hugs:

Jacqui (right?) - Poor girly! :hugs: to her! Nice about your aunt though!

I'm still up... cropping photos of scrapbooking paper for a photo based organizational method I have planned... UGH! Page 361 out of 433 so far... but some still on the camera! :(


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> HAPPY ST DAVID, SAM
> 
> morning all got a sick little girly at home again,,, she seems to get sick a bit to much for my liking, and my anty is coming to vist for a few days from the country, which i dont mind... looking forward to seeing her

thanks hun, how are you doing? sorry to hear Little one is sick hun, hope she feels better soon,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, how are we doing today, not sure whats happening with me to be honest i got my peak yesterday and had a few pains yesterday but then it stopped......nothing since at all, so this morning FF decided to give me dotted crosshairs on cd 12 which is when i originally had the agonizing pains, this was on fertility awareness method, so i then changed it back to advanced and its now not got any crosshairs lol so i am utterly confused, however temp did drop yesterday a little and today it has risen but the same thing happened on cd 12 too so i think this cycle is a bust to be perfectly honest, i give up lol, see now i am wondering if i could have infact been supposed to get my first peak on friday (cd13), remember when i got the dodgy stick, well what if that was my first peak, saturday (cd14) was my second peak and thats why i didn't have any of the anticipated pains yesterday (cd15) would make more sense lol


----------



## snowdrops

afternooin girls or moring depending where yers are lol...

hope your all keeping well, havent looked backed to see how everyone is sorry...

im making bacon(ham) & cabbage for dins, 
https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=8

and

https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=203

thinking of making this for my antie tomorrow
https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=26
delish with a good cuppa


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> afternooin girls or moring depending where yers are lol...
> 
> hope your all keeping well, havent looked backed to see how everyone is sorry...
> 
> im making bacon(ham) & cabbage for dins,
> https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=8
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=203
> 
> thinking of making this for my antie tomorrow
> https://www.irishabroad.com/Culture/kitchen/Recipe.asp?RcpID=26
> delish with a good cuppa

they all look very tasty hun, i'm on my way over again so please save me some this time lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> hello all, how are we doing today, not sure whats happening with me to be honest i got my peak yesterday and had a few pains yesterday but then it stopped......nothing since at all, so this morning FF decided to give me dotted crosshairs on cd 12 which is when i originally had the agonizing pains, this was on fertility awareness method, so i then changed it back to advanced and its now not got any crosshairs lol so i am utterly confused, however temp did drop yesterday a little and today it has risen but the same thing happened on cd 12 too so i think this cycle is a bust to be perfectly honest, i give up lol, see now i am wondering if i could have infact been supposed to get my first peak on friday (cd13), remember when i got the dodgy stick, well what if that was my first peak, saturday (cd14) was my second peak and thats why i didn't have any of the anticipated pains yesterday (cd15) would make more sense lol

ok another update on my OCD issues with FF lol, i changed my peaks, put my first on cd13 which was the day with the duff stick, 2nd one as cd 14, it has now given me my crosshairs and a solid line for ovulation on cd12???? and that is on advanced and FAM, it doesn't match my monitor at all but i think that may be buggered with all the extra hormones this month as increased my clomid, so i am leaving it at that as cd12 was thursday and thats when the pain was really bad, with it disappearing on cd13, then if you remember cd 14 and 15 i had mildish pains but thinking that may well have been sore from bonking and cysts like i have every month after ov i always have twinges here and there which i just put down to cysts, so i am now according to FF 4DPO.......you know what i do believe TTC can drive you insane.........


----------



## LittleAurora

Just to let you know if your interested, I put pics ofthe pram we chose on FB! Tell me what you think if you have a look! xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today? Been up to much?

I've been on a cleaning spree around the house today, done 2 loads of laundry, swept and then mopped the kitchen and living room floor and then mopped the bathroom floor, hoovered the stairs and bedroom and cleaned the bathroom and then after that I played the Wii for a little while, that's why I've not posted on here at all today, haha.

As for the weird stomach/abdominal feeling, it's still there today. David is CONVINCED I have pulled a muscle in my stomach and I think I'm starting to agree with him. It felt tighter after playing on the Wii and when I move around too much it feels tighter, so yeah I'm starting to believe I have pulled a muscle but it's not painful though ..on the other page, I have had really bad indigestion today and whilst eating dinner, I had to stop half way through and not eat anymore because I felt really sick. I wasn't sick though, just felt it and then I went to have a bath and I noticed these small little bumps around my nipples :?

Hope you are all well today. Love and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

*aurora* - :friends:

*Lindsey* - :hugs: for the nasty cold

*Megg* - hope u managed to get some sleep 

*Snowdrops* - give :hug: to the little lady xx 

*Sam* - i am a little Hope buddy for everyone xxx :hugs: & Hope 

*Butterfly* - get you and all that cleaning, tell david we think hes wrong :test: hhahhaa :) :hugs: and :dust:

*afm* - just plodding on, got a street name now!!!! Aisne Road :) check out my FB album Feb2010 and look at the orange houses :)

off work today took emergency day, as david has been switched to amitryptoline (sp?) and its made him really drowsy, had to rescue him from the bath this am as he fell asleep in it!!! 

Got counselling tomro :??? not looking fwds to that,

and im totally guessing her but i think im post ov now :S as noo more creamy cm .... my cycles are mental - i think im FUBAR-BNDY


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I wish I had answer for you, honey! :hugs:

Jacqui - Sounds wonderful... Making enough for me too? LOL

Aurora - Just had a look on FB... Your pram is gorgeous! :D

Kelly - I agree with Jo that we disagree with David! LOL I got that same thing when I would do too much activity... because I was pregnant!!! I can't believe you're still resisting the belief! :hugs:

Jo - I was happy to read you had a road name! Good luck with the counselling! :hugs: Scary about David needing rescued in the bath!!!

AFM, I'm just annoyed that I've missed 2 temps now because of my lack of sleeping correctly! I'm annoyed! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh thanks! megg. I am so excited I want to get it here now! and play with it! maybe push a doll around or something! lol

My hubby is working away tonight so im all on my lonesome :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heloooooo


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all.

I really want a dopler to hear my babies heart between appointments but I dont think i can get over the cost and I dont want to buy one and it not be any good.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey everyone.

I'm kinda sad at the moment, I just got told by 2 of my friends that they are pregnant and they are both due around the same date too. Is it wrong to be teary? I just wish I was them so much right now. They are both on their second and I've not even had my first yet. I'm happy for them but at the same time I'm sad and jealous that it's not me. So that's 3 people around me that are pregnant now and it's not fair. I want my turn :sad1:

As for the stomach/abdominal feelings, they have kinda gone but I guarantee they are gonna start up again once I'm done with the Wii Fit. I am convinced now that it's just a pulled muscle. David has been going on about using the muscle relaxing bubble bath and stuff and I have been but as he's been going on about it so much I'm just gonna say it's a pulled muscle now. He's never positive about thinking I'm pregnant anyway, but I know if I was he'd then be happy once I've found out. It's just the leading up to bore's him I think. Also, I can't get any tests either. We had to pay a bit more on the rent yesterday and that's left us with not even £1 until next week. I'm babysitting on Sunday 5pm-11pm, so I'm hoping they will pay me (sometimes they don't because I'm technically family to them), even if it's only £10. Dave doesn't think they will pay me because my Godfather has lost lots of weight and given Dave lots of clothes and shoes for nothing and he thinks that they are not gonna pay anything because of that.

Ugh, I feel like such a mess at the moment, on the bright side the weather has been gorgeous here today and yesterday.

How are you all? Hope you're all doing well and having a good day. Love and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

can you get a test dome free at your Drs? or is there a walk in clinic? or a brook ( i think thats what it is called)


----------



## xoButterfly25

I have an appointment booked with my Drs for next week. Appointments with my doctors are really annoying. They said if it's an emergency to go to A&E otherwise wait for your appointment date. I do call up everyday though to see if I can get an earlier one but it's all the OAP's that get them because they NEED to see a doctor because they have a sniffle, lol. There is a Family Planning Clinic but it's about an hour away from me and I don't have the money for a train or bus and I don't know what Brook is :?

Gah, this is stressing me out, lol


----------



## LittleAurora

try not to stess hon. You may have just pulled somthing doing you wii fit!? How late is AF now?


----------



## xoButterfly25

I know, my OH thinks I may have pulled my stomach muscle and I'm starting to think that too, the only thing is that it doesn't hurt and I've pulled muscle's before and it bloody hurts this is more of just a tight/tugging kind of feeling.

My cycles have been messed up for the last few months and I've been skipping months, so I was expecting to skip February and have AF this month (around the 9th as that's what it usually is) but then last month I bled for like a day, without warning (what I usually get by stomach cramps) so that's what confused me and I didn't go on the Wii Fit for over a week because I just felt drained and that's when my stomach/abdomen started to get this weird feeling.


----------



## Megg33k

Hello all! :)

Aurora - I can just picture you pushing around a baby doll in that thing! That would be quite funny!!!

Kelly - Please tell me that you can test at the doc next week? I think pulled muscles hurt a lot too... I can't imagine it could be a pulled muscle without pain... intense pain! Don't stress too much though! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## LittleAurora

couldnt you just imagine it! lol...people would think i was mad! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> I know, my OH thinks I may have pulled my stomach muscle and I'm starting to think that too, the only thing is that it doesn't hurt and I've pulled muscle's before and it bloody hurts this is more of just a tight/tugging kind of feeling.
> 
> My cycles have been messed up for the last few months and I've been skipping months, so I was expecting to skip February and have AF this month (around the 9th as that's what it usually is) but then last month I bled for like a day, without warning (what I usually get by stomach cramps) so that's what confused me and I didn't go on the Wii Fit for over a week because I just felt drained and that's when my stomach/abdomen started to get this weird feeling.

kelly i think until u know for sure if ur preg or not u should leave of the wii for a bit especialy the strnuiose stuff


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm good! OPKs finally taking on some color!!! YAY!!! How are you?

Aurora - Just tell them that you're practicing! :rofl:

Linds - I think you're right...

Kelly - Maybe you should step back a bit from the more strenuous Wii Fit games or the Wii Fit all together for now. Honestly... pulled muscle or pregnancy, it will probably do more harm than good right now. Allow it to heal or after your doc appt test... just to be sure! :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

It's gonna be hard to stay off the Wii though. I'm addicted to it, lol and it's part of my daily routine, especially with all my dieting too. I don't really push myself on there too much anyway, I do 30-60 minutes of Wii Fit a day, and it's usually just 30-60 minutes of step step.

Even moving around too much when I'm sitting makes my stomach tighten. I also felt really sick again earlier. I wasn't sick but just felt it. I finally mentioned to David tonight though about the pregnancy tests and he asked me when I'm supposed to be due on, so I said around the 8th/9th of this month and he said he'd get me the tests if I don't come on by then, so I just agreed to save arguments with him.

How has all your day's been? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - Glad to hear that you'll be testing if you haven't started by some time next week! :) 

My day was pretty good. I slept through a lot of it, but I needed the catch up! I still have a lot on my plate for tonight though!

How's everyone else?


----------



## LittleAurora

If the wii fit is the exercises you are used to its would be ok to continue whilst pregnant. Just use some common sense.

Altho I have a sore throat today I feel good. I slept alone last night for the 1st time in goodness knows how long. My hubby is away working and wont be home until later tonight. I miss my baby.

I have my appointment today to see how badly I damaged my ankle last summer and get some casts taken of my feet. So that should be great fun! I was ment to shave my legs last night but ended up watching tv and going to bed! So have to do it this Morning lol....ohhh the joys! Altho I have noticed that my hairy parts arnt growing back as fast as they used to! So at least thats a perk! Oh more MS again this morning :( Ohh well there cant be mountains without vallys ....speak to you all laters hope you have a fantastic day and smile at least once!!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Hope time flies until your hubby is home! Sorry about your sore throat! Good luck at your appointment!!! :hugs:

AFM... Nothing to report!


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya to ALL my ladies :friends: 

i am here - ish

things are a bit mental packing n stuff, got a dreaded counselling session later, and i could totally do with a new husband, this cycles seems a bit dead in the water

and i hate david on sleeping tablets, he has a personality transplant on them 
gone is my loving hubby who talks to me and we wander the shops having a natter. now its like living with a 13yr old kid - seems like all responses are "whatever" "so" and my personal favourtie "i dont know!"

but sex drive has plummeted!!!! this cycles a write off, im pretty sure we've missed eggy as creamy cm was at the weekend n nothing since, even a b/j didnt wake up our lovely friend!! 

:hissy: i miss my husband :cry: i miss my :sex:


i louvz ya all and when i get a chance to go bk through i'll catch up with yas xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all feel like poo warmed up today my chest i soooo sore from coughing:(


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? 
sorry to hear Lindsey and Aurora are not feeling to clever with the sore throats and whatnot, hope you feel better soon,
Jo, hunny things will improve soon, sending you love and hugs
Megg hope you are not so tired today and manage a god sleep
Kelly, i agree with the other girls, you need to lay off the WII till you know for sure whats going on
to everyone else, hope life is running smoothly


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, how are we all today?
> sorry to hear Lindsey and Aurora are not feeling to clever with the sore throats and whatnot, hope you feel better soon,
> Jo, hunny things will improve soon, sending you love and hugs
> Megg hope you are not so tired today and manage a god sleep
> Kelly, i agree with the other girls, you need to lay off the WII till you know for sure whats going on
> to everyone else, hope life is running smoothly

hows everything at hedgetowers today?


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Oh, honey! I'm so sorry! Sounds like it's all a bit rubbish! :hugs:

Linds - Sorry you're not feeling well! :hugs:

Sam - I did get sleep yesterday... Unfortunately, its 5:40am and I'm still awake. I'm hoping to sleep soon... till noon-ish! How are you today???

My ovaries are killing me off and on tonight! Not O pain, just the normal "growing" pains. It's sort of annoying tonight. I'd say its because of the higher Soy dose! Hmph! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> morning girls, how are we all today?
> sorry to hear Lindsey and Aurora are not feeling to clever with the sore throats and whatnot, hope you feel better soon,
> Jo, hunny things will improve soon, sending you love and hugs
> Megg hope you are not so tired today and manage a god sleep
> Kelly, i agree with the other girls, you need to lay off the WII till you know for sure whats going on
> to everyone else, hope life is running smoothly
> 
> hows everything at hedgetowers today?Click to expand...

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_4_53.gif

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gifi am pissed off to say the least,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_165_7.gif been the doctors this morning, first appointment i have been able to get since october as they decided after me complaining about LM's death that they were going to play silly buggers and block me at every turn, so i rang them last week and got to speak to the practice partners who is also the doctor who started all this crazy shit, i asked her outright what her problem was and why i wasn't entitled to any healthcare, long story short, she was rather taken aback and stuttered alot before giving me 2 appointments straight away!! anyways i goes to the docs this morning only to be told i am selfish to keep trying for a baby when i already have 3 and even though Matt doesn't have any "real" children i need to give it up and grow up!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif
i have MS and that is why she thinks i should stop, it is getting worse at the min but it will also improve if i was to get pg, its been proven, yes ok so i know i have a very good chance of being poorly with it after the baby is born, same as i have been after LM but i still think i am ok to keep trying, see this is a very touchy subject as i know people have different views about trying when you have a terminal illness and i do appreciate each persons own take on it but she could have been a bit more subtle. you know what she said, she said " i mean chances are you won't ever get to hold your child anyway with the MS" https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_2.gifi was gobsmacked, i won't be that bad for quite a while yet, this is the same doc who said i was selfish for taking clomid as it could kill me, its a dangerous drug!! and also that the PTU meds i am on for the graves disease was more than likely what killed LM, i am sorry but she is a prize A bitch!! 
she then proceeded to rattle on that clomid will give me cancer, i mean WTF??? i hate living here so much!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_204v.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: complain about that dr then move surgery! 

what hapopened to "1st do no harm!" belittling you and telling you nasty things is friken emotional abuse!


----------



## hedgewitch

ah feel better now i got that off my chest!! thinking i need to come up with some Evil plan to bring about the downfall of this place when i leave, maybe nick all the sandbags and then they will be flooded out completely https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_105.gifmooohahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! I'm so sorry, honey!!! I don't think it's selfish! I believe you know what you can handle, and if you can handle a new baby then you deserve one! :hugs: Don't let that awful bitch bring you down! Love to you!!! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: complain about that dr then move surgery!
> 
> what hapopened to "1st do no harm!" belittling you and telling you nasty things is friken emotional abuse!

i swear they looked for all the loonballs in the UK and moved them all here, then made them doctors and such, they have some weird notions here, well i mean they think that 18 babies dying doesn't warrant any kind of investigation so you know, apparently its normal??? matt said to be this morning before i went that they would be like this and that taking clomid is the devils work lol, i said its ok wait till they start preaching and i tell them its ok i'm already protected by witchcraft, they will throw me out lol, but on a serious note that is what it like here, i mean i am already in the bad books as i am English, they told me to go back over the border in not so nice words, then to add to it using matt's words i am in alliance with the devil as i am taking clomid and all these "modern" medicines. i am all for the old ways but when it comes to my health i need to know i am taken care of but here they don't like modern intervention, if you don't get pg then its Gods work and its meant to be, so go home. no investigations, no tests and if you ask for a scan of any sort then you most certainly are in with the devil!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_29.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Sam! I'm so sorry, honey!!! I don't think it's selfish! I believe you know what you can handle, and if you can handle a new baby then you deserve one! :hugs: Don't let that awful bitch bring you down! Love to you!!! xx

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_7_104v.gif
cheers Megg, as i said i know everyone has a different view on it but surely it should be my decision not my doctors, the only thing that saved me this morning was because i told a lie, which i hated doing but i was desperate, i told her that my consultant wants me to continue on the clomid so she can track my follicles and things to do with my PCOS and ENDO but i was to not get pg, so condoms all round, now its not a fib in the sense of my consultant *does* want me to continue the clomid and to keep trying for another 2months but she *isn't* tracking my follicles, i feel awful but this doctor this morning was going to take my clomid off repeat prescription as she doesn't want me to continue, so luckily for me as i am under the hospital and i said she was doing tests she can't overide that decision, so i panicked and lied, so i am really in with the devil lmaohttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_30.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/Large%20Smilies/1lg046mad.gif forking grrrr cant swear they make me so angry :growlmad:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

Sorry I've not read through all the posts yet as I'm just about to go out. I just wanted to pop on here before and say hello. I'm getting tests today too, so will be testing tomorrow morning. Dave is treating me today :D

Hope all is okay, speak to you all when I get back. Love and :hugs: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this is the song that doesnt end, yes it goes on and on my friend, some people started singing it not knowing what it was and theyl continue singing if forever just becauseeeee lala


----------



## xoButterfly25

Okaayy, well I just tested because I couldn't wait and it's clear as day a BFP!!!!!!

https://i49.tinypic.com/2q8nbcz.jpg

David came sprinting up the stairs and I've never seen him run like that and we both started crying and I can't stop shaking!! OMG, seriously, haha :D

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Okaayy, well I just tested because I couldn't wait and it's clear as day a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2q8nbcz.jpg
> 
> David came sprinting up the stairs and I've never seen him run like that and we both started crying and I can't stop shaking!! OMG, seriously, haha :D
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congratulations hun:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

what did we tell ya!! 

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Thaaaanks :D

I still don't believe it yet, lol


----------



## snowdrops

xoButterfly25 said:


> Okaayy, well I just tested because I couldn't wait and it's clear as day a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2q8nbcz.jpg
> 
> David came sprinting up the stairs and I've never seen him run like that and we both started crying and I can't stop shaking!! OMG, seriously, haha :D
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry: :cry: (wishing it was me:flower: ) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon girls dog tired here,,,, my Anite has flown back to clonakilty near cork south of the country.. had a nice time with her went to the shops with her and she bought Emily a lovely dress,,, just hope we get the summer to waer now or she will be wearing it under a long sleeve t-shirt in summer :wacko:

Any Emily on the mend had to take to the doc again on mon night tues morin 1am it was her tonsils which i had a feeling but the other doc didnt seem to think that on sat when we took her arrrr..

got a bit of work thurs and fri and next week :happydance: so a bit of money coming to help with the bills coming in,,,

wil make that porter cake for yers one day dont think it will be a probably sending to wales not too sure about the states now a days megg or you'll have to do a flying visit... and its paddys day soon good time as ever to come hee hee,,,

Sam talking about wales been meaning to ask can you speak welsh and do you ever watch does welsh program, like when im going through the sky channels to see whats on often think about you with the welsh program lol..

can see the days really getting longer now was nearly half 6 when it got dark, wont be long before the clocks go back again


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!!!!! cant be in any doubt there!! WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I'm in tears and in shock.

My friends baby born yesterday went to live in heaven today. Died for no apparent reason. there will be a post mortem

RIP Thomas Williams, 2/3/2010 - 3/3/2010


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> I'm in tears and in shock.
> 
> My friends baby born yesterday went to live in heaven today. Died for no apparent reason. there will be a post mortem
> 
> RIP Thomas Williams, 2/3/2010 - 3/3/2010

so sorry to hear that, thinking of the family. RIP little Thomas,


----------



## LittleAurora

the poor wee thing. Lived only one day and was born in good health! The world is cruel


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I'm in tears and in shock.
> 
> My friends baby born yesterday went to live in heaven today. Died for no apparent reason. there will be a post mortem
> 
> RIP Thomas Williams, 2/3/2010 - 3/3/2010

hunny so so sorry to hear that, sending you hugs, if you need to talk you know where i am, i know LM didn't live after birth but the feelings are still the same


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I'm in tears and in shock.
> 
> My friends baby born yesterday went to live in heaven today. Died for no apparent reason. there will be a post mortem
> 
> RIP Thomas Williams, 2/3/2010 - 3/3/2010

thats terrible so sorry to hear that poor lil mite:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> I'm in tears and in shock.
> 
> My friends baby born yesterday went to live in heaven today. Died for no apparent reason. there will be a post mortem
> 
> RIP Thomas Williams, 2/3/2010 - 3/3/2010

I am SOOOO sorry, honey! :hugs: My heart goes out to your friend, her family, you (of course), and everyone else involved! I can't imagine!!! :cry:



xoButterfly25 said:


> Okaayy, well I just tested because I couldn't wait and it's clear as day a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2q8nbcz.jpg
> 
> David came sprinting up the stairs and I've never seen him run like that and we both started crying and I can't stop shaking!! OMG, seriously, haha :D
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm going to assume that your excitement will be enough to forgive a massive TOLD YOU SO! :rofl: CONGRATULATIONS, Kelly!!! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you! I just knew you'd get good news if you tests! Do you have any idea how far along you are?


----------



## xoButterfly25

No, I have no idea. Gonna book a doctors appointment for tomorrow gonna tell them I need the appointment.

I wasn't sure if it was a fluke or not, so me and David just went out again he bought me a Clearblue one and it was BFP too. Another pic;

https://i48.tinypic.com/2dwf3vr.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> No, I have no idea. Gonna book a doctors appointment for tomorrow gonna tell them I need the appointment.
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was a fluke or not, so me and David just went out again he bought me a Clearblue one and it was BFP too. Another pic;
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2dwf3vr.jpg
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congrats again


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Butterfly! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Sam so sorry you have to deal with such cow bags!:growlmad: Hope your at least having a better evening!

Little Aurora :hugs: idkwts

miss mo hope your doing well and the your Dh is better and your counseling session didn't shatter you :hugs:

Megg you should sleep at night silly! 

Linds hope your cold is better!

afm got my blood results back from the Dr on Monday but went home sick before I could post them here.

The risk calculated with my age is first then the actual risk follows

Nural Defect 1-900 less than 1-10,000

Downs 1-75 1-2,700

Trisomey 18 1-900 1-9,800

So really good news here!:thumbup: I wont be having the amnio :happydance::happydance:


feeling better now as the headache is finally fading!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - SOOOOO HAPPY!!! :hugs:

Vickie - That's FANTASTIC news!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we? im still poorly sick stupid cough is on my chest now and pl;aying silly buggers with my asthma sooo wheezy


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, Linds! Sorry your still sick, honey! At least it should be gone by O time! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning allhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_9_10.gif
how are we all doing today? i am soooo tired https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif, bought some spray stuff from Avon called sleeptherapy, its to spray on your pillow when you go to sleep and has Lavender and stuff in it, i started using it 2 nights ago and i have slept like a log both nights, most sleep i have had since i got pg with LM, now not sure if its the spray or just the fact i am pooped but when i wake up i feel like shithttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif, i feel like i have actually been up all night. 
i am also full of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_26.gif] lol the last few mornings i am waking up bunged up and there is blood in there too and no matter how much i blow my nose it doesn't help! i hate it, drives me nuts.
apart from that not much else is happening for me, 7dpo for me, slight dip tempwise today but as we all know that means nothing but it hasn't stopped matt making comments lol, got a bit of back ache and achy feeling in my tum so i reckon my IBS is probably gonna kick off....OH JOY!!!! i would rather be running to the loo puking with morning sickness than with IBS lol.


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Spray sounds nice. The sicky does not sound so nice though! :hugs: Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, honey! xx

AFM... I don't have anything to report. There's nothing interesting when you're waiting to O except for BD... and it wasn't very interesting tonight. LOL I just did it because we needed to! I always feel bad for that... it's not supposed to be that way... but we'd never have a baby if we only had sex on the nights that we necessarily felt like it. Is that wrong? LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Spray sounds nice. The sicky does not sound so nice though! :hugs: Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, honey! xx
> 
> AFM... I don't have anything to report. There's nothing interesting when you're waiting to O except for BD... and it wasn't very interesting tonight. LOL I just did it because we needed to! I always feel bad for that... it's not supposed to be that way... but we'd never have a baby if we only had sex on the nights that we necessarily felt like it. Is that wrong? LOL

hey hun 
i know exactly what you mean about the BD'ing out of necessity rather than for fun, that how we got, so i decided after we had a huge row about having sex on an ov night that i was gonna change it, we had an arguement as he turned round and said "come on then, lets get it done" then motioned to climb on lol, i went nuts lmao, i felt so used and for me i can't do it for the sake of doing it, so maybe try livening things up,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_97.gif i mean it doesn't matter how you get there as long as the end result is you get his spermies, so why not take control and make it fun for you, any man will tell you that if his Mrs is enjoying it then that makes him enjoy it, its worked for us, couldn't keep him off me this month which also helped alot with our relationship too, we haven't had a row in weeks and we are alot closer


----------



## Megg33k

That's great! I wish it was easier for me to accomplish that. The issue that we ran into tonight was that I was EXHAUSTED and all I wanted to do was sleep. So, there was no "livening it up" when I prefer to be snoring, ya know?? Mostly, it's okay. Its just that I'd prefer once to twice a week generally... this every other day stuff is rubbish! And, next week, I'm going to every day if I haven't O'd yet! EEP!

Btw, I took the higher Soy dose this month and my ovaries feel like they did on the Clomid. I'm hoping I'm getting close to O... This is annoying! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That's great! I wish it was easier for me to accomplish that. The issue that we ran into tonight was that I was EXHAUSTED and all I wanted to do was sleep. So, there was no "livening it up" when I prefer to be snoring, ya know?? Mostly, it's okay. Its just that I'd prefer once to twice a week generally... this every other day stuff is rubbish! And, next week, I'm going to every day if I haven't O'd yet! EEP!
> 
> Btw, I took the higher Soy dose this month and my ovaries feel like they did on the Clomid. I'm hoping I'm getting close to O... This is annoying! LOL

yeah i am glad i am passed the whole waiting for ov thing, i know how annoying it got for me lol. i know also what you mean about being exhausted, we did it every day this cycle lol, by the time we had confirmation i had ov'd i told matt i needed a night off lol but it was all good cos he was like "thank f*ck for that" lol so i am presuming he was as greatful as i was for a night off. so now i am stuck in the limbo called the 2ww, 7dpo and i haven't turned green yet so no pg as of yet lol, i was hoping it would work this time round with the HSG but i have more cramps like AF may well rear her ugly head, everything else has been pretty much the same way it was the first month i did the clomid so i am also expecting AF early like i did then.
apart from being exhausted how's it all going?


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping she doesn't show for you, Sam! :) It's going well for me. My ovaries hurt, but that's a good thing at this point. I can't wait for the headache, hot flash, nausea and crippling O cramps! I'm insisting that I get my BFP this cycle! I'm tired of waiting on it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lalalala


----------



## MissyMojo

you bored lindsey?

im drooling over paul wesley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scrumy sexy man

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy268/RainbowPat/Vampire%20Diaries/vampireD1016.jpg https://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc190/sakurasgrl100/Vampire%20Diaries/normal_lspaul3.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> you bored lindsey?
> 
> im drooling over paul wesley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scrumy sexy man
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy268/RainbowPat/Vampire%20Diaries/vampireD1016.jpg https://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc190/sakurasgrl100/Vampire%20Diaries/normal_lspaul3.jpg

lol yep very boreed, ur still droolin?


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all?

I went to the doctors today to make sure all this is real, lol. I was told to make my first antenatal appointment and actually got it within 20 minutes. I was expecting it to be next week but they gave me a cancellation, so I saw the nurse for about an hour. Filling out forms and talking about things. We worked out that I'm around 7 and a half weeks pregnant and at the moment my EDD is October 16th (about a week before my birthday, lol) but I have to go for a blood test next week and my scan will be sorted next week where those dates could change.

I've been feeling sick all day today, but I think it's mainly nerves. I've had heartburn like hell and also got some Gaviscon liquid on prescription which was good because I didn't have to pay for it but it still hasn't really worked yet. I'm basically just a bundle of nerves at the moment, because I don't want to jeopardize anything as it was this time last year I was pregnant too and things didn't go.

Anyway, how are you all? Having a good day? xx


----------



## snowdrops

arrh delighted for you kelly, :baby: could get zentac i think its called that or simlar to the name which is very good for heart burn youl'll end up feeling yeuk after having gavrsion 

its been a lovely day here that spring feeling in the air, about time too..
well its nearly that time again to baby making again *sign* :wacko: so hopefuly but not going to get my hopes up fed up feeling like sh!te after the 2 week wait and picking myself up again,


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> arrh delighted for you kelly, :baby: could get zentac i think its called that or simlar to the name which is very good for heart burn youl'll end up feeling yeuk after having gavrsion
> 
> its been a lovely day here that spring feeling in the air, about time too..
> well its nearly that time again to baby making again *sign* :wacko: so hopefuly but not going to get my hopes up fed up feeling like sh!te after the 2 week wait and picking myself up again,

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Csunshine013

hello ladies hope your having a lovely afternoon and evening! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - Can't wait for your scan! Don't let the past keep you from enjoying this new pregnancy! :hugs:

Jacqui - I'm sorry, lovely! It has to go correctly sooner or later! Just try to keep the faith! :hugs:

Vickie - Hey, sweetie! It's been lovely so far. How are you?


----------



## Megg33k

A picture's worth 1000 words!
 



Attached Files:







apple_tissue.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Facebook is on to me!!!
 



Attached Files:







It knows.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> OMG! Facebook is on to me!!!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all doing today? 
8dpo, backache sore boobies and a weird achy feeling in my uterus for the last two days?
gosh i hope its not the witch coming early......
had a wonderful sleep last night, feeling very good about myself at the min, i have offered to do something for someone who needs help more than i do (no not mentally, i still reign supreme on that one lol) and i have made them very happy it seems so that to me is worth everything in my book!!
i fell asleep last night with a smile on my face i'm sure lol, thinking wonderful thoughts of what the future could hold, i then dreamt about having my baby, couldn't tell the sex of the baby but thats because as a rule they say the soul is not within the child till the heart starts pumping, i think i saw a programme the other day with someone saying the exact same thing, darned if i can remember what it was though!! so thats why you dream of babies with no definition of gender, but anyway it was a good dream to the point i woke up this morning and told matt i was pregnant https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
Gah!! i hate the 2ww and all the craziness that goes with it lol, you convince yourself you are one minute then the next you convince yourself you're not, talk about split personality lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

morning hun hows you today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> morning hun hows you today?Click to expand...

knakerd ben woke me up talking to his mum germanss are soloud when theyy speak to each oher lol


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Morning!

Sam - OMG @ your dream! I want to dream of non-gender specific babies! LOL

So, I did the rite last night. I'm concerned that my temp this morning isn't accurate though. I took it at 7:15am instead of 12:00pm! But, I went to sleep at midnight! What can I say? If I adjust, it will look like O was last night.. if I don't, then it won't! I don't know what to do. I'll see if I feel like O had happened yet today. Hmm... difficulties!


----------



## moggymay

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all?
> 
> I went to the doctors today to make sure all this is real, lol. I was told to make my first antenatal appointment and actually got it within 20 minutes. I was expecting it to be next week but they gave me a cancellation, so I saw the nurse for about an hour. Filling out forms and talking about things. We worked out that I'm around 7 and a half weeks pregnant and at the moment my EDD is October 16th (about a week before my birthday, lol) but I have to go for a blood test next week and my scan will be sorted next week where those dates could change.
> 
> I've been feeling sick all day today, but I think it's mainly nerves. I've had heartburn like hell and also got some Gaviscon liquid on prescription which was good because I didn't have to pay for it but it still hasn't really worked yet. I'm basically just a bundle of nerves at the moment, because I don't want to jeopardize anything as it was this time last year I was pregnant too and things didn't go.
> 
> Anyway, how are you all? Having a good day? xx


Have you tried Rennie - the mint chews really work for me...also tic tacs seem to help :shrug: and murray mints in the car!

Guess it is one of the perks of pregnancy:dohh: all worth it though.

Congrats on the bfp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all? been playing about with photos again today lol made our own ticker:D


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, Linds... Love the ticker! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, Linds... Love the ticker! :)

thanky im well chuffed with it lol ben worked out how to do the coding on his server so i just have to do the image and walah


----------



## Megg33k

That's great! :)

T minus 3 hours until I bury an apple! LOL Hoping this is the last one for a very long time!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> That's great! :)
> 
> T minus 3 hours until I bury an apple! LOL Hoping this is the last one for a very long time!!!

bury an apple?


----------



## Megg33k

*looks around* This is the fertility spell thread, right? Did your fertility spell not involve burying an apple? Am I the only one? Sam? Saaaaaaaaaaam? LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> *looks around* This is the fertility spell thread, right? Did your fertility spell not involve burying an apple? Am I the only one? Sam? Saaaaaaaaaaam? LOL

ohhh lol yeh it did but wwe couldnt do our apple part


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhh! LOL Well, that makes sense then! I was starting to worry that no one else was supposed to bury an apple. I thought maybe it was just some odd special thing that I had to do! And, it was going to suck because I've done it in the dead of winter with snow on the ground! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Ohhhh! LOL Well, that makes sense then! I was starting to worry that no one else was supposed to bury an apple. I thought maybe it was just some odd special thing that I had to do! And, it was going to suck because I've done it in the dead of winter with snow on the ground! :rofl:

:rofl:
we havent doneour spell for a while actualy oooops


----------



## Megg33k

Oops! I only do it when it seems like it's a good time. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday which made me think that it was then or never. So, I'm hoping we hit it right. We'll BD again tonight, but I won't do the rite again this cycle probably. I have plans tonight and I don't think I'd have time to get around to it. Hoping it works like it did the first cycle we tried it!


----------



## Csunshine013

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I so needed that laugh ladies thank you! Had one of the most horrible evenings I've had in such a very long time. I wont bore you all but if you would like a gander I put it all in my journal. 

Having a banner day today though! Sounds like the lot of you are as well!:thumbup:

Megg I didn't know about the apple thing as my spell didn't involve one but that's very cool did you put the blow torch to the ground before your started to dig??????:rofl:or are you just :bodyb:

Hope your all having a lovely Friday and the that the weekend brings happiness to all!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That's great! :)
> 
> T minus 3 hours until I bury an apple! LOL Hoping this is the last one for a very long time!!!

ooooo getting excited now lol, not long hun


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, had a right night trying to get on the net!! damn modern technology!!
so how are my girls tonight? 
Megg and Vickie, i am sitting here giggling with an image in my head of Megg with a blowtorch and spade lmao, i can actually picture it!!
Lindsey hope ypou have a good night sleep hun, thanks for waiting for me to get on lol,
everyone else hellooooooo!! hope you are all well.
ok so had this weird thing going on, started at 5dpo, got some weird shooting pains in my uterus area. 6dpo same but with a slight ache, 7dpo weird achy feeling, and today 8dpo the same but worse, to quote Kelly its like an ache you get when you did a damn good workout a few days before, you know when it doesn't hurt anymore just that achy feeling, only in my uterus and ovary area. i was wondering if maybe i got an infection off the HSG but surely i would have a discharge and fever, and it would have presented itself before now? it is so damn irritating and is always there and even pain killers are not touching it, any ideas? not had it before on any of my cycles that i can remember


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - Didn't even realize you had a journal. It's my next stop and then subscribing to stalk you! :winkwink: No blow torch... just make OH do the digging! :)

Sam - I didn't realize that not everyone had to do the apple thing. Are all the spells quite different? Never thought about it! Hmm! Glad you got a giggle at the thought of me blow torching the ground for apple planting though! Not sure what to make of the ache... I'm going to go with my normal answer for people... IT'S THE :baby:!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg we have warmer weather here(which is causing ice dams and flooding) but anyway it's headed your way!

Thanks for the kind words in my journal Sam and Megg! I talked a little with DD last night and she said that she would bring her grades up but she said that sometimes she needs help, which I am willing to do so we'll get this accomplished together and we have a college here so maybe one of those kids can help me out or maybe one of my friends high school kids :shrug: we'll get it figured out soon though! :thumbup:


My husband works construction and they have heating blankets that they lay down on the ground for several days before they go in the winter to do cement work. :dohh:

:hugs:
to you all!:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lol, yeah chance would be a fine thing!!
the spells vary for person to person but some of you Gals wanted a solitary Spell, Megg you got The Great Rite and others wanted the knot spell, i do alsorts of spells and have a varied selection for different ones, i also make poppets and fertility pouches.
i will also soon be making traditional Pagan fertility hoops to place above your bed, they are made out of corn 
https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTILITY-HOOP-ROSES-CORNS-WICCA-PAGAN-DRUID/150409950128

https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTILITY-HOOP-ROSES-CORNS-WICCA-PAGAN-DRUID_W0QQitemZ150418216794QQihZ005QQcategoryZ102517QQcmdZViewItemQQ
_trksidZp4340.m444QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%
252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26cl

a bit like these, but more taylored to individual colours etc


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

Sam; maybe you're pregnant :) just like Megg said too.

I've had a really bad back ache today and I threw up a little while ago. I'm sure it was because I ate too much, but David thinks it's the start of morning sickness, haha. He's being so damn good to me. He doesn't want me doing anything. He's gone and got me information packs today, cooked me dinner and told me not to do anything. He's so excited already and keeps saying he can't wait to buy things, lol, bless him :)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - I'm sure you'll get it all worked out with DD! Luckily, our snow has melted off so no need for heating blankets this time! LOL

Sam -Those are lovely! :) I like! Didn't realize there were so many different spell types! I assume mine was a little different because both me and OH were going to participate? I love that he does these things for me! LOL

Kelly - Glad to hear that David's being so great to you! He could have been this happy weeks ago if he hadn't resisted you testing! LOL I do think it's great that he's so excited though! That's awesome! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So, the apple is buried... and I think O is officially over now! I'll be surprised if my temp doesn't rise tomorrow! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how atre we all today? im bllloody knakerd no idea why i keep waking up as early lol ben thinks its the light in our bedroom i used to be able to sleep till gone past 12 :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

You're getting up and I'm headed to bed! LOL Hope your day is great while I'm sleeping away, Linds! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies 
how are we all today


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! Its my Sons birthday today!! yay!! he has opened his pressies and is all showered ready for his party! YAY!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! Its my Sons birthday today!! yay!! he has opened his pressies and is all showered ready for his party! YAY!!!!!

awww yay happy birthday jake enjoy your party:thumbup:

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/simmolp/HappyBirthday8.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! Its my Sons birthday today!! yay!! he has opened his pressies and is all showered ready for his party! YAY!!!!!

hope he has a wonderful day, sending Birthday Blessings,xx


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! Its my Sons birthday today!! yay!! he has opened his pressies and is all showered ready for his party! YAY!!!!!

happy birthday to your son,,,


----------



## snowdrops

afternoon,,,

had a bus day today been at the shops, and got a good few free nibbles,
we had panini chicken, a little bowl of crisps, sausages, bacon, orange juice..

any how had a hot dream last night lol... well me and the OH woke up aroused had a quickie (cd 10,)sort while later still feeling horny must of feel asleep and dreamt i was a porn star ha ha ha, have to say my self i had the hottest bod ever i tell yer i was a babe, with me long dark shiny hair and blue eyes lol... woke up to a blob size 16 ha ha.. oh well ... :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Morning, all!

Love the dream, Jacqui! :)

:hugs: Sam!

Happy Birhtday to Jake, Aurora!

AFM... My stupid effing temperature went DOWN! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooooooooooooooooo bored nobody around n nothing to do blaah


----------



## Megg33k

Weekends are SOOOOO boring on here! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Weekends are SOOOOO boring on here! :(

yep i agreee v boring im waitig for ben to watch mcis then we getting onto some bding lol


----------



## Megg33k

Nice! We're watching Numb3rs... BD'ing later sometime. Annoyed by my temp and not knowing whether or not I'm done baby making this month or not! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

*Sam* - Hiya hunni, how are u doing babes?

*Megg* - Damn that temp :hugs:

*4everhopeful & 4everHomer* - How are you two doing? 

*Lindsey* - perhaps it is? i must admit the sun shines in our bedroom on a morning in summer and its annoying as hell, Bless you linds, i h8 being bored too 

*Littleaurora* - Happy Birthday Little Jake! 

*Csunshine* :hug: how are you feeling ?? 

*Snowdrops* - ur dream sounds sexy - i love sexy dreams!!! i must admit i dream in size 6-8, discover im a 12 on waking with a jiggly belly ..... damn that reality

*Butterfly* - how are you feelin!!!


*AFM * - i officially hate mothers day - its horrible and taunting! :cry:

Cannot wait for work to be done, and we're almost done packing!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Is it Mother's Day where you live today? Ours isn't until May! I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:

AFM... I actually think I lied to you lot and my temperature was right! Due the the ovary twinges I kept having today and the ESP (extra special pain) I got tonight a couple of hours back... I'd say that the pain last night wasn't bad enough for O and it was just wishful thinking! This was like a solid 10 minutes of pulsating, throbbing pain on my left ovary area! Plus, I got my characteristic headache with it. Last night came with a tiny little headache, but not much. Thinking maybe last night was a failed attempt to O. :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today? we never got to bd last night tried somethin new to try help with our lil problem (anal ease) lol well that did nothing for me just gave me a headache that i still have now and felt everything :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Jo - Is it Mother's Day where you live today? Ours isn't until May! I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... I actually think I lied to you lot and my temperature was right! Due the the ovary twinges I kept having today and the ESP (extra special pain) I got tonight a couple of hours back... I'd say that the pain last night wasn't bad enough for O and it was just wishful thinking! This was like a solid 10 minutes of pulsating, throbbing pain on my left ovary area! Plus, I got my characteristic headache with it. Last night came with a tiny little headache, but not much. Thinking maybe last night was a failed attempt to O. :shrug:

mothers day isnt until the 14th hun but i know what she means cards teddys and things everywhere in the shop saying mummy or number 1 mummy so depressing lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> mothers day isnt until the 14th hun but i know what she means cards teddys and things everywhere in the shop saying mummy or number 1 mummy so depressing lol

yeah it is depressing i agree!! the kids are really sweet though, since LM died they have put her name on the end of cards etc when they put theirs which i thought was lovely of them.


----------



## LittleAurora

no morning sickness!!! YAY!!!!!!!! its brilliant! whoop!! 

Jakes party went well! He had loads of fun! 

Im going to take the dog out and meet some of the pups I bred! I cant wait! they are 7mths old now! so will be massive!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls

Jo hugs to you sweetie, how is David doing? hope things are easier for you at the min,xx

Megg hows that temp doing today? sending you love hun,xx

Lindsey....YEY MY TICKER WORKS!!!!!!! lol thanks for doing that for me, how are you today? did you start this months olympics last night?xx

Aurora, hope everything went well yesterday and you didn't wear yourself out lol, how is little Lego doing?xx

Jacqui, how are you today sweetie? beautiful crisp morning here, sun shining and all the lambs are bouncing about, wonderful spring morning!!xx

Vickie, hows everything going with the family? i will pop over to your journal later on, hope things are getting better for you hun, and how is bump?xx

everyone else i hope you are all well!!

As for me, well stupid i am!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.giftested this morning!!:bfn:of course, only 10dpo but i stupidly thought well if its there it will show and it didn't so now waiting for AF to come, got aches and pains that usually mean af is coming and i also went earlier on my first round of clomid and seeing as this cycle has been just like my first (due to the increase in clomid) i am presuming it could shorten my LP
my back is also trying to go out today, now when i asked my GP why my back plays up when AF is due is because of the hormones released or something, so its like an early indicator for me lol that the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gifis making her way here!
so feeling rather sorry for myself today!! alhough my temp shot through the roof this morning!! another sign of impending doom! 37.08!! i checked it like 4 times lmao to make sure it wasn't just a glitch, but no today i am officially HOT STUFF https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

And i'll tell you something else, i am a food monster!! its official too!! yesterday when i was out i was really wanting a hot dog, i could smell them so we went looking but in a little rural town in south west wales the chances of finding one were very slim!! so ended up having a big mac meal made large with extra gherkin, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! so that was at about 5ish, usually i wouldn't eat again after that but i am so damn hungry all the time at the min so i was then sat there at 10pm eating singapore fried rice, with battered salt n pepper king prawns, chips and spring rolls, oh and prawn crackers, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
Clomid makes you hungry, least thats what i'm blaming it on lol


----------



## LittleAurora

sam my fingers are blue they are so tightly crossed for you!!



I can feel lego moving!! she is squirming arround in there as I type this! oh my friggin goodness!! Its amazing. I 'forgot' how wonderfull it felt! I cant wait for my hubby to feel it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls
> 
> Jo hugs to you sweetie, how is David doing? hope things are easier for you at the min,xx
> 
> Megg hows that temp doing today? sending you love hun,xx
> 
> Lindsey....YEY MY TICKER WORKS!!!!!!! lol thanks for doing that for me, how are you today? did you start this months olympics last night?xx
> 
> Aurora, hope everything went well yesterday and you didn't wear yourself out lol, how is little Lego doing?xx
> 
> Jacqui, how are you today sweetie? beautiful crisp morning here, sun shining and all the lambs are bouncing about, wonderful spring morning!!xx
> 
> Vickie, hows everything going with the family? i will pop over to your journal later on, hope things are getting better for you hun, and how is bump?xx
> 
> everyone else i hope you are all well!!
> 
> As for me, well stupid i am!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.giftested this morning!!:bfn:of course, only 10dpo but i stupidly thought well if its there it will show and it didn't so now waiting for AF to come, got aches and pains that usually mean af is coming and i also went earlier on my first round of clomid and seeing as this cycle has been just like my first (due to the increase in clomid) i am presuming it could shorten my LP
> my back is also trying to go out today, now when i asked my GP why my back plays up when AF is due is because of the hormones released or something, so its like an early indicator for me lol that the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gifis making her way here!
> so feeling rather sorry for myself today!! alhough my temp shot through the roof this morning!! another sign of impending doom! 37.08!! i checked it like 4 times lmao to make sure it wasn't just a glitch, but no today i am officially HOT STUFF https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif

yayyy gladit works nope we never got to olympics yesterday tried the anal ease so it would numb but did nothing for me but give me a headache lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam my fingers are blue they are so tightly crossed for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel lego moving!! she is squirming arround in there as I type this! oh my friggin goodness!! Its amazing. I 'forgot' how wonderfull it felt! I cant wait for my hubby to feel it!

its amazing isn't it hun, i remember when i first felt LM lol i was going round like the dog with two d*cks!! enjoy it hun, remember what i told you, every day look in the mirror and rub your belly and give thanks for what you have been given!! you must enjoy everything,
have you done a journal or anything? something you can keep and look back on when you got your little girl snuggled up in your arms!!


----------



## hedgewitch

where is my tickers and things?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> where is my tickers and things?

did u click something?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> did u click something?

nope, they were there and now they not, i just checked on my siggy on here and its all still on there so can't understand where they gone, plus all my previous posts still have them on there so not sure whats going on.


----------



## hedgewitch

and now they're back? odd


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its still on ur other posts u maybe clcked on do not include signature


----------



## hedgewitch

so thats weird, i never even went on to advanced options where you check the box thing but when i edited my posts went on to advanced the box was unchecked, strange.......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> so thats weird, i never even went on to advanced options where you check the box thing but when i edited my posts went on to advanced the box was unchecked, strange.......

lol u got gremlins in your pooter


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> lol u got gremlins in your pooter

yeah lol i think i do have them lmao, wouldn't suprise me in the slightest i mean i got trolls living in my doorways...........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol u got gremlins in your pooter
> 
> yeah lol i think i do have them lmao, wouldn't suprise me in the slightest i mean i got trolls living in my doorways...........Click to expand...

lol i just realised i was gonna ring u last night ooooops


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> lol i just realised i was gonna ring u last night ooooops

yeah i know lol, i was quite pissed off i couldn't get online to speak to you too lol, we shall have to try again another night hehe so your mum can tell me off lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol i just realised i was gonna ring u last night ooooops
> 
> yeah i know lol, i was quite pissed off i couldn't get online to speak to you too lol, we shall have to try again another night hehe so your mum can tell me off lolClick to expand...

lol yeh will try during the week doh


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Sorry it didn't go the way you planned, honey! :hugs:

Aurora - Fab news about the party and exciting to see the pups again! Also, :happydance: for no MS!

Sam - Head up, young lady! No doom and gloom yet! 10dpo is too early to count yourself out, and you know it! :hugs: The food.. OMG! Now I'm starving... Thanks! LOL

Edit: AFM... Temping in about 6 hours! LOL Hoping for a solid shift since I felt like someone was murdering my left ovary about 12 hours ago!


----------



## MissyMojo

Sam - bah - bodies eh :hugs:

Littleaurora - whooo for lego moving

Lindsey :hugs:

Megg - fingers crossed for you x x 


Me

Mothers day is on the 14th, but i hate buying for inlaws etc and step mums , as i always wish it was my mum im buying for x x 

My nipples are still soo sore, and i cant seem to get enough of the choccy yoghurts with squirty cream on the top. ive had 8 in the last 24hours!! and want more!


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Am I hearing... SYMPTOMS???

AFM... Look at my chart.. Go on! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

syptoms this early in the month - pah, its that cruel thing known as mother nature?

or i did it last month and not showin syptoms til now? pah - who knows?


----------



## MissyMojo

i take it that spike is O?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am! Or it better be!!! I know I felt something that was painful enough to be O... So, let's just hope it stays up tomorrow... then it'll probably dip a bit on 3dpo, then back up and hopefully it'll turn green at the end with a BFP! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: to you too, honey! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

megg hun if you're about go see my chart please i am trying to work out if its biphasic or triphasic


----------



## Megg33k

SAM!!! That's totally triphasic! :hugs: WOOHOO!!!! :happydance: Fab to see that, missy!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> SAM!!! That's totally triphasic! :hugs: WOOHOO!!!! :happydance: Fab to see that, missy!

i thought it was lol, but i tested again this morning and BFN so i have no idea why its done that hehe. i am thinking the witch will be making an appearance in the next couple of days, cramping and also sore boobies and a couple of BF fricken N'S!!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies


----------



## hedgewitch

FF confirmed my chart went triphasic on cd20 so three days ago there was possible implantation.......so with that in mind surely on a sensitivity of 10 _*mIU/mL *_then if i was pg i would have seen at least a faint line by now, instead i got cramps and sore boobies and every damn indication AF is gonna come and crash the party lol
so fed up of this shit, in some ways i am glad i only have a month left, least i can finally get off this crazy train and try to scrape some of my life back together, TTC should come with a public health warning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all xx

morning hun, how are you today?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> FF confirmed my chart went triphasic on cd20 so three days ago there was possible implantation.......so with that in mind surely on a sensitivity of 10 _*mIU/mL *_then if i was pg i would have seen at least a faint line by now, instead i got cramps and sore boobies and every damn indication AF is gonna come and crash the party lol
> so fed up of this shit, in some ways i am glad i only have a month left, least i can finally get off this crazy train and try to scrape some of my life back together, TTC should come with a public health warning

sam dont give up yet your ff says 3 days to testing hold out until then x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all xx
> 
> morning hun, how are you today?xxClick to expand...

tired lol we started baby making last night ina dif way:haha: witha pot and a syringe lmao


----------



## LittleAurora

surely you will have to see th eDr about your hymen if you get pregnant...otherwise how will the baby come out?? lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> surely you will have to see th eDr about your hymen if you get pregnant...otherwise how will the baby come out?? lol

lol we are going to but its a nightmare to get an apointment alough we broke it a lilo bit more the other night so hoping it will go on its own lol


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Waaaaay too early to count yourself out, honey!!! :hugs: I think Linds is right... hold out until FF say to test! Naughty POAS'er!

Linds - I can't imagine how frustrating that whole situation must be! Hoping you 2 can take care of it on your own too... but best of luck with the doc if not!

AFM... I took my temp way earlier today... but I'm keeping it a solid circle, dammit! It's pretty! So, I've decided that it's accurate!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam was lovely talking to you today and to finaly put a voice to your name you sound sooooo northern :haha: my mum was like 2oh shes lovely i feel like ive known her for years" lmao


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Waaaaay too early to count yourself out, honey!!! :hugs: I think Linds is right... hold out until FF say to test! Naughty POAS'er!
> 
> Linds - I can't imagine how frustrating that whole situation must be! Hoping you 2 can take care of it on your own too... but best of luck with the doc if not!
> 
> AFM... I took my temp way earlier today... but I'm keeping it a solid circle, dammit! It's pretty! So, I've decided that it's accurate!

sounds like me with my chart https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
if it looks good...keep it, if not.....chuck it


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam was lovely talking to you today and to finaly put a voice to your name you sound sooooo northern :haha: my mum was like 2oh shes lovely i feel like ive known her for years" lmao

lol yeah it was, its great to finally know what you sound like lol, 
everyone says i sound really northern lol, we were at a cafe down here a few months back and this guy walks up and says to me "ah you be a northern lass, up from manchester way eh cock" its madness lol, i do have a very strong accent.
was lovely to speak to your mum too, give her a hug for me and tell her thanks again and it did feel like i have always known you guys lol, very strange but good!! we will have to do it again soon! well i am off out now so i will give you a buzz when i get back in hun ok, speak to you in a bit,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam was lovely talking to you today and to finaly put a voice to your name you sound sooooo northern :haha: my mum was like 2oh shes lovely i feel like ive known her for years" lmao
> 
> lol yeah it was, its great to finally know what you sound like lol,
> everyone says i sound really northern lol, we were at a cafe down here a few months back and this guy walks up and says to me "ah you be a northern lass, up from manchester way eh cock" its madness lol, i do have a very strong accent.
> was lovely to speak to your mum too, give her a hug for me and tell her thanks again and it did feel like i have always known you guys lol, very strange but good!! we will have to do it again soon! well i am off out now so i will give you a buzz when i get back in hun ok, speak to you in a bit,xxClick to expand...

yeh we will lol matt is a nutter btw lol


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam - Waaaaay too early to count yourself out, honey!!! :hugs: I think Linds is right... hold out until FF say to test! Naughty POAS'er!
> 
> Linds - I can't imagine how frustrating that whole situation must be! Hoping you 2 can take care of it on your own too... but best of luck with the doc if not!
> 
> AFM... I took my temp way earlier today... but I'm keeping it a solid circle, dammit! It's pretty! So, I've decided that it's accurate!
> 
> sounds like me with my chart https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> if it looks good...keep it, if not.....chuck itClick to expand...

EXACTLY!!! But, can you blame me?? :rofl:

I bet I wouldn't know you sounded "northern"! Just a guess! ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Waaaaay too early to count yourself out, honey!!! :hugs: I think Linds is right... hold out until FF say to test! Naughty POAS'er!
> 
> Linds - I can't imagine how frustrating that whole situation must be! Hoping you 2 can take care of it on your own too... but best of luck with the doc if not!
> 
> AFM... I took my temp way earlier today... but I'm keeping it a solid circle, dammit! It's pretty! So, I've decided that it's accurate!

we are doing the syringe atm and also been using the rabbit to try break it gradualy i was really brave 2 nights ago and almost got it right in its not we cant get in its we cant move once in so ben has to do it by hand so its not like we are having sex lol not a very fun sexlife:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> we are doing the syringe atm and also been using the rabbit to try break it gradualy i was really brave 2 nights ago and almost got it right in its not we cant get in its we cant move once in so ben has to do it by hand so its not like we are having sex lol not a very fun sexlife:haha:

Do they know why it happens or anything? Its really fascinating (albeit obnoxious, I'm sure) how different the human body can be! What's the condition called again? I'm going to have to look it up! :hugs: to you and Ben! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we are doing the syringe atm and also been using the rabbit to try break it gradualy i was really brave 2 nights ago and almost got it right in its not we cant get in its we cant move once in so ben has to do it by hand so its not like we are having sex lol not a very fun sexlife:haha:
> 
> Do they know why it happens or anything? Its really fascinating (albeit obnoxious, I'm sure) how different the human body can be! What's the condition called again? I'm going to have to look it up! :hugs: to you and Ben! :flower:Click to expand...

septate hymen i have two holes in each side and a band of it left in the middle


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we are doing the syringe atm and also been using the rabbit to try break it gradualy i was really brave 2 nights ago and almost got it right in its not we cant get in its we cant move once in so ben has to do it by hand so its not like we are having sex lol not a very fun sexlife:haha:
> 
> Do they know why it happens or anything? Its really fascinating (albeit obnoxious, I'm sure) how different the human body can be! What's the condition called again? I'm going to have to look it up! :hugs: to you and Ben! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> septate hymen i have two holes in each side and a band of it left in the middleClick to expand...

Just read a bit about it! Then found someone snipped theirs with nail scissors! :shock: Enough reading for one day! :wacko: Lots of people seem to say it worked itself out. Found a diagram that really helped to explain it though! Wow! FX'd that you guys get it sorted in no time, hun! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we are doing the syringe atm and also been using the rabbit to try break it gradualy i was really brave 2 nights ago and almost got it right in its not we cant get in its we cant move once in so ben has to do it by hand so its not like we are having sex lol not a very fun sexlife:haha:
> 
> Do they know why it happens or anything? Its really fascinating (albeit obnoxious, I'm sure) how different the human body can be! What's the condition called again? I'm going to have to look it up! :hugs: to you and Ben! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> septate hymen i have two holes in each side and a band of it left in the middleClick to expand...
> 
> Just read a bit about it! Then found someone snipped theirs with nail scissors! :shock: Enough reading for one day! :wacko: Lots of people seem to say it worked itself out. Found a diagram that really helped to explain it though! Wow! FX'd that you guys get it sorted in no time, hun! :thumbup:Click to expand...

lolive thought of doing that but i am too much a wimp thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Not that I'm encouraging it, but she said it didn't hurt at all and there were only 2 or 3 drops of blood! She said her was extra thick and the doc took too long to get her in! I dunno... I was shocked, but it sounds like something I'd do! I'm a bit weird though! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohhh im in so much pain today stupid ibs has reared her ugly head:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Hope it settles for you soon, hun! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop got 2 full days work 9-5 tomoz and 7.45 till 4 on weds toooooooooo early lol but i get to work with kiddys hehe


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> woooop got 2 full days work 9-5 tomoz and 7.45 till 4 on weds toooooooooo early lol but i get to work with kiddys hehe


nice one !!! helps to pay for those little extras ..

Also so got a bit of work this week and 4 days next week, :happydance:
a few hours in the morning,

cd12 today,,, did bd last night (cd11) so wait now till weds, fri, sun,,, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yeh we will lol matt is a nutter btw lol

yeah he is lol, he is like that all the time, i swear some days its like having an oversized kid lol


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight?


----------



## LittleAurora

feeling relaxed on the sofa infront of the fire!! 

Not long untill i see the midwife again! 2 weeks!! whoop!! I cant wait to hear legos heart beat! Im hoping its fast as the old wives tales say that means girl! LOL

I wish I could look inside my belly! lol

Had our parent teacher meetings today, all went well my kids are so smart. top of the class!!! So proud!! Altho Lewis..the wee one...told his teacher that he was getting a baby sister and we were going to call her Aurora! lol!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> feeling relaxed on the sofa infront of the fire!!
> 
> Not long untill i see the midwife again! 2 weeks!! whoop!! I cant wait to hear legos heart beat! Im hoping its fast as the old wives tales say that means girl! LOL
> 
> I wish I could look inside my belly! lol
> 
> Had our parent teacher meetings today, all went well my kids are so smart. top of the class!!! So proud!! Altho Lewis..the wee one...told his teacher that he was getting a baby sister and we were going to call her Aurora! lol!!!

hey hun, not sure of your financial obligations and whether or not you are going to find out what sex you are having but you are able to go get a private sexing scan at 16 weeks, so only 3 weeks away for you, i went with LM lol, its great cos they use 4d to confirm so you get a really good look at Lego too, personally i think you are having a girl!!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_18.gif
i want a baby, only one, i'm not greedy although i would be happy to have more than one lol, i am feeling so damn frustrated this month, really convinced myself that a HSG would work as it did with LM, 
stupid body! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gifstupid Sam!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gifstupid TTC!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gif

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_2.gif

AHHHH!! feel better now lol


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies 

:hugs: to you all.

took one for meggs team today - :bfn: pah like it would be anythin else lol

if u ladies want a giggle check out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0qyy_OUIas

or

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZ5y-xBF_w


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> evening ladies
> 
> :hugs: to you all.
> 
> took one for meggs team today - :bfn: pah like it would be anythin else lol
> 
> if u ladies want a giggle check out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0qyy_OUIas
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZ5y-xBF_w

lmao loving the pig


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off for a bath then bed council nursery tomoz wonder what il be offerd this time lmao fags or worse hmmm night ladies


----------



## LittleAurora

Altho I really want to know I still just want to wait to find out when its born, BUT I may ask at the 20 week scan for a sneaky look at her lack of bits! lol!!!


and sam....dont give up hope just yet! ok!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all?

Sorry I've not posted in the last few days, I've been so busy and also tired. 

I booked my blood test today for this Thursday, which I am actually dreading because I hate blood and blood tests I'm also dreading it because I've somehow got it into my head that they are gonna tell me I'm not pregnant :|

David came home from work today and he bought me a lovely bunch of flowers, which smell lovely and also handed me another bag and said "it's a small present from one of the old ladies who come into work" and I opened it up and it was a pack of baby grows and scratch mitts. I know it's REALLY early for things like that and they were also for 3-6 months but it was soo sweet of her. We don't even know her name and she still got us them, I think it's so kind :)

How are you all? What have you been up to? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Altho I really want to know I still just want to wait to find out when its born, BUT I may ask at the 20 week scan for a sneaky look at her lack of bits! lol!!!
> 
> 
> and sam....dont give up hope just yet! ok!

yeah we shall see what happens over the next few days but i am sat here now curled up in pain, got cramps so bad, put it this way i have had 2 cocodomol 30/500mg and it isn't touching it, and i don't want to take anything stronger......just in case lol. my ovaries are hurting now too so i am expecting the bitch to arrive anytime soon, matt confiscated my HPT's lol so no testing for me till thursday if no AF


----------



## MissyMojo

ok question ladies, - how the Flying F**K do i re-boot an Asus Eee pc 904 hd xp, ??

my net book is fooked!!!! cannot figure out how to wipe it and re-boot xp


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> ok question ladies, - how the Flying F**K do i re-boot an Asus Eee pc 904 hd xp, ??
> 
> my net book is fooked!!!! cannot figure out how to wipe it and re-boot xp

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_6.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_5.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_2v.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_113.gif
sorry hun no idea, how you doing?

if its like any other laptop just put in the XP disk and follow the prompts it will ask you about a partition, this is where you decide what drive you want to put it on if you choose c drive you will lose everything that is on the computer so make sure you got everything off that you need, it will then be as if you just bought it again
not sure if thats what you are on about lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a net book - no disk drive!!! that is the problem

its decided it doesnt wanna play ball

other than that , i havent had :sex: since cd19, got BFN today , have seriously sore nipples, work sucks and i have £0.00 in the bank 

hhashahhhahahahaahhahhahah 

but i have love so im doing well xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i have a net book - no disk drive!!! that is the problem
> 
> its decided it doesnt wanna play ball
> 
> other than that , i havent had :sex: since cd19, got BFN today , have seriously sore nipples, work sucks and i have £0.00 in the bank
> 
> hhashahhhahahahaahhahhahah
> 
> but i have love so im doing well xxxxx

ah sounds like a day in my life https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
yeah i had the same problem as mine is a net book, i had to buy an external disk drive


----------



## MissyMojo

i have rang me dad , had a whinge at him about it, and hes on the case, and im going to bed, for some SELF lovin .... since thats all i can get bout now, damn sleepin tablets!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i have rang me dad , had a whinge at him about it, and hes on the case, and im going to bed, for some SELF lovin .... since thats all i can get bout now, damn sleepin tablets!!!

aww hunny, sorry things are so shit at the min,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif
night hun,xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all?

Sorry I've not posted in the last few days, I've been so busy and also tired. 

I booked my blood test today for this Thursday, which I am actually dreading because I hate blood and blood tests I'm also dreading it because I've somehow got it into my head that they are gonna tell me I'm not pregnant :|

David came home from work today and he bought me a lovely bunch of flowers, which smell lovely and also handed me another bag and said "it's a small present from one of the old ladies who come into work" and I opened it up and it was a pack of baby grows and scratch mitts. I know it's REALLY early for things like that and they were also for 3-6 months but it was soo sweet of her. We don't even know her name and she still got us them, I think it's so kind :)

How are you all? What have you been up to? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :)

Kelly - I'm sure they're not going to tell you that you aren't pregnant! LOL I'm sure it will be fine, honey! :hugs:

Jo - Have called my hubby in to advise on the netbook situation! :winkwink:

Sam - No giving up just yet!!! :hugs: Head up, lovely!

Linds - Enjoy the babies! Snuggle one for me!!! :)

Aurora - I think Lego is a girl too! :D

AFM... Took a nap this afternoon and had a wonderful but strange dream! I had just had a baby girl but apparently she was supposed to live with my family for the first 2 days... which is odd but was "normal" in my dream. So, after the 2 days, I was begging my OH to take me back down there to get her because I missed her. So, we went and I had steal a truck to go pick her up and when I got there... She looked like a 5 month old... but apparently was only 2 days! LOL Weird! Just hoping it's foretelling of a little girl that is soon to be mine!?


----------



## phoenixgeek

MissyMojo said:


> ok question ladies, - how the Flying F**K do i re-boot an Asus Eee pc 904 hd xp, ??
> 
> my net book is fooked!!!! cannot figure out how to wipe it and re-boot xp

You basically just have to hit F9 when it's rebooting and select restore, this should reset everything back to how it was when it was shipped from the factory.

It's not letting me post a link to more detailed directions, but if you Google "asus eee pc restore windows partition" it's the first result, so as long as you have a restore partition (which you should) You should be ok.


----------



## Megg33k

Here's the link he couldn't post because HE DOESN'T POST ENOUGH! :winkwink:

https://spemi.blogspot.com/2009/09/reinstall-recover-windows-xp-on-asus.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah morning all just managed to drag myself out bed i look like cave woman atm:haha:sooooo tired and tomorrow i have to be out and at work by this time eeeek not goood. anyways hope u all have a good day bumps are well and afs staying away xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls
lmao morning Megg and hi also Kev, hows things across the pond today?
Morning Linds, hope you have a good day at work today, and make sure you confiscate any cigs you find lol 
Kelly, i am sure everything will be fine, you are just understandably nervous, it will all be ok hun,
everyone else, how are we today??

well my temp stayed up......i had to adjust it this morning but no matter what i did i couldn't make it go below 37.00 so today its 37.09 although it is actually saying that it should be between that and 37.22 which is like just too much lmao. 
still got sore boobs, but not the heavy type you know how they get, this is just the nipple area and if i push them in my god they hurt, but also got a hell of a lot of AF symptoms, been cramping all night and back ache also so not looking good at this point. so damn tired today, not sleeping well again so feeling very emotional today!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hey girls! :)
> 
> Kelly - I'm sure they're not going to tell you that you aren't pregnant! LOL I'm sure it will be fine, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - Have called my hubby in to advise on the netbook situation! :winkwink:
> 
> Sam - No giving up just yet!!! :hugs: Head up, lovely!
> 
> Linds - Enjoy the babies! Snuggle one for me!!! :)
> 
> Aurora - I think Lego is a girl too! :D
> 
> AFM... Took a nap this afternoon and had a wonderful but strange dream! I had just had a baby girl but apparently she was supposed to live with my family for the first 2 days... which is odd but was "normal" in my dream. So, after the 2 days, I was begging my OH to take me back down there to get her because I missed her. So, we went and I had steal a truck to go pick her up and when I got there... She looked like a 5 month old... but apparently was only 2 days! LOL Weird! Just hoping it's foretelling of a little girl that is soon to be mine!?

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_15.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Things are good across the pond... especially if my dream comes to fruition! LOL I love your chart! Its the best one I've seen from you since I had the good fortune of meeting you on here! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam this is your best triphasic chart yet...think it is fate cos bubs would be ready to come out after October 31st....you would be 37 weeks then so could it be magic? FX'd :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

that would be amazing lol, in fact i would be c-sectioned most definately at 36 weeks, but unfortuanately the 31st falls on a sunday this year and they don't do c-sections on a sunday! bah!!
oh ladies i am driving myself utterly insane! i stole one of my own tests today lol and did it in the bathroom whilst matt was out, it had a faint like shadow line like a grey colour so i am thinking maybe Evap line? ok so then i went on two week wait dot com and read all the stories on there, i have every symptom lol including a few i made up along the way.......so i then decided to POAS, a cbfm stick cos i was told that OPK's will pick up LH line as its similar to pregnancy hormone and there is also a faint shadow line on there..........so i have given myself a full medical this morning lmao, my cervix is high soft and when i was sat here earlier...https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/F/0/188p.gifhttps://ak.imgfarm.com/images/smileycentral/imbuddy/hear_me_talk.gifok so i was sat here and i got a "gush" i ran to the bathroom thinking AF and it was loads of CM, like watery white globs, sorry girls, so i am still having pains like no tomorrow, cramps, but also a lot of back ache and ovary area ache, again all like AF is coming, my boobs are sore when i push them in and also today have started with more pronounced pain in the tops of them, but then it goes away after an hour or so, then returns again. 
i am pretty sure AF is coming but why do we sit here every darned month doing this? we send ourselves loopy, get line eye and our emotions are up and down more than a whores knickers, 

*list of symptoms*


snotty nose


 blood in nose


 sneezing 


 AF type pains


 sore boobs


 so tired but thats probably due to the fact i am snotty, ie a cold.


 got rosy cheeks lol, which i never have, sitting here having hot flushes.


 watery CM


 at 5dpo-8dpo i had pulling, twingy pains, pinching and the like, FF says implantation could have happened on 8dpo as thats when my chart went triphasic
did i mention i was tired?.
so now i am wearing a pad and on knicker watch, going for a sleep soon as i am wiped out


----------



## moggymay

Sam - no testing til thursday, if it is meant to be it will be! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Things are good across the pond... especially if my dream comes to fruition! LOL I love your chart! Its the best one I've seen from you since I had the good fortune of meeting you on here! :hugs:

hey sweetie, yeah it is lol and i am so scared of it all being a big fat negative lol, i am imagining lines on tests and alsorts hehe, seriously think i need to lock myself up and be sedated till i either get AF or a positive pg test lol
i also keep having dreams of genderless babies lol, but i think thats cos i go to bed and fall asleep thinking how lovely it would be.............you never know hun, i think its about time you got your sticky bean so come on girl, wouldn't it be amazing if we all fell at the same time hehe


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam - no testing til thursday, if it is meant to be it will be! :hugs:

sweetie, let me tell you its driving me insame lmao, i keep reading stories of bfp's at 9dpo and keep thinking well it would have shown by now if i was....
arrrggghhh!!!!!!
anyways how are you doing hun, not spoken to you in a while, hows the bump??and little Mogster of course, all well i hope, so is little one kicking you yet?


----------



## moggymay

lil one is making his/her presence known! Mogster is convinced it is a girl, today I asked him what about if it was a boy and he said no Mummy has to have a baby girl!

Remember my bfn's up til 14dpo? After 14dpo I could pee on anything and get a positive even the dreaded digi! To be honest if you are you are and no amount of peeing early will change it, just as if you arent you arent. Have my hopes up for you hon cos the extra clomid and the cleaned tubes are just the things you figure would give the boost you needed. Mother nature has her plan maybe this month she is pointing at you! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam stay away from the pee sticks!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

have a wee look at my kids ...we had fun!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=211015&id=772731039&l=2f4ef8b79b


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies so sorry I've missed the last couple days, it's not that I didn't come here and read it's just my job got pretty busy and I just hadn't made it over here yet. Sorry!

Sam step away from the HPT's! At one point I didn't get a bfp until 17dpo so please don't fret, I know easier said than done.:hugs:

Miss :hugs: life is so cruel sometimes, I've been living on that side for a while and am ready to move over to the happy times side!

Moggy hope your doing well!

Megg fxd that your dream comes true, minus the 2 days with family part though. LMAO

afm just plugging along my office is very busy this week, which is good for me! :happydance::happydance: I've sold 4 plane tickets and have a cruise confirmation coming in today! I also have a dr appt tomorrow to hear the little ones HB again. I've not had a bunch of movement the last couple of days so it will be nice to have the reasurance.

Hope your all well and sorry if I missed anyone! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blahhh so tired i HATE council nurserys


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
how are we all tonight?


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm convinced that this is it for you! :hugs:

Aurora - You make adorable kidlets! :) Those pictures are great!!!

Vickie - Good job with the busy work week! Woohoo! :)

Moggy - I keep thinking boy for you... but I think it's the blue ticker that's doing it! LOL

AFM... Temp plummet today. I always dip at 3dpo... but now I'm just worried. :(


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!! we had so much fun doing them!! 

how is every one? Sam...resited peeing on anythin?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Thanks!! we had so much fun doing them!!
> 
> how is every one? Sam...resited peeing on anythin?

lmao, ok well i got Hannah to POAS too lol, on the clearblue one and guess what........she had a faint line too , so she has an implant and isn't pg so i have reached the conclusion that my line means nothing!!BAH!! stupid TTC!
i have decided i am not going to POAS till thursday, but honestly i think AF will arrive before then so f*ck it, can't be bothered sending myself crazy again lol


----------



## LittleAurora

remember what you told me...visualise...see your baby growing inside you, imagine delivery and holding your wee crying wriggling bundle!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> remember what you told me...visualise...see your baby growing inside you, imagine delivery and holding your wee crying wriggling bundle!

oh i know hun but its so damn frustrating having to wait lol, i just want to know either way, gonna jump on Matt later, have some pipe unclogging strumping lol, going to go to town tomorrow and buy some FRER's in boots they got an offer on for buy one pack get one free so 4 FRER's for a tenner so not too bad.
then i'm gonna pee on them all on thursday MOOOHAHHAHAHAHA!!! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!! have fun!!!! 
thats a good offer on the FRER!! but dont pee on them yet!!


----------



## hedgewitch

hannah has the implant, but i just checked and its a progesterone only one so would that infact create a line on the stick for her?


----------



## LittleAurora

no sweety it wouldnt sway the results


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed... Definitely wouldn't create the line! :hugs:

I'm a mess today... F*CK!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Agreed... Definitely wouldn't create the line! :hugs:
> 
> I'm a mess today... F*CK!

you ok hun?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to all my ladies - flying visit

btw - f9 -- dont work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: to all my ladies - flying visit
> 
> btw - f9 -- dont work!!!!!!!!!!!!

Try f2 or f12 I can't remember but one lets you start in safe mode. :hugs: hope you get it figured out.

Megg :hugs: I am pm'n you!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well! 

Sam don't work yourself up, it will happen, I didn't say when but it will happen:hugs:


----------



## camocutie2006

Eeeek.:shock: been a while since i have posted in here Hope all is well ladies:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm okay now... Just had to have some lovely ladies help me work out a few things to set my head straight! :)

Vickie - THANK YOU SO MUCH! Your PM was nothing short of a blessing today! :hugs: I needed to see that!

Jo - Kevin is on his way back in with more help! Consider him your own personal computer guy. I rent him out to my friends! ;)

Elizabeth - We're crazy, but okay! You'd fit right in! :winkwink: Join us more often! LOL


----------



## phoenixgeek

MissyMojo said:


> btw - f9 -- dont work!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does F9 not give you the option to restore to factory settings? You'd have to be pushing it more or less once you turn on the netbook. And F8 is the key you can press when before it loads Windows to get into safe mode, if you can get into that you might be able to just restore your computer to an earlier time when it was working correctly. 
If you can get into safe mode, or even if you're able to get into Windows normally, then you should try clicking on [Start]> All Programs > Accessories> System Tools > System Restore. It might let you just restore back far enough to get everything working like it should be again.


----------



## Megg33k

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOGGY!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:​


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies
how are we doing today, Moggy i am presuming its your birthday, so happy birthday hun!! hope you have a lovely day
everyone else howdy!!
as for me well temp still up but boobs not as sore and still got cramps so reckon i am out this month girls, which is ok, gutting but not much i can do about it lol, dust myself off and try again next cycle, my last one lol, so just waiting patiently for the witch to grace me with her presence!!


----------



## moggymay

Sam this is your most promising chart in eons! Have kept 5 of my lucky soy just for you so if the clomid runs out will send you the lucky soy, have high hopes for this cycle though the chart is triphamazing! Temps steadily up which could be the clomid if you are a glass half empty person or on the other hand if you are a glass half full....There has to be something in the dates I reckon cos if not this cycle then the lucky soy one would bring a new years bubs.

Tis my birthday today, how Meg knew though???? She is all knowing! lol So had to get up stupidly early as OH had a meeting at 9am a good 90 minute drive away and had to collect car etc from the base before he went! Have got second load of washng in and all dishes etc done from brekkies, Mogster and I have played cars and hoovering so far, debating whether it would be worth doing inside of windows etc as window cleaner was here the other day...seems wrong to clean windows on the inside unless it is sunny so they can sparkle though...is that just me??? Ok I am officially wierd then! :rofl:

Rest of my exciting day entails tumbletots and lunch with my fave little man, then this afternoon we are off to the park on his bike, tomorrow we are going to Woburn Safari Park - cant wait and nor can mogster, slightly dubious bout taking new car into the monkey bit but has to be done :shrug:

Keep up the PMA Sam as if you are, you are so you may as well think positive! :cake: tis my birfday! :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam this is your most promising chart in eons! Have kept 5 of my lucky soy just for you so if the clomid runs out will send you the lucky soy, have high hopes for this cycle though the chart is triphamazing! Temps steadily up which could be the clomid if you are a glass half empty person or on the other hand if you are a glass half full....There has to be something in the dates I reckon cos if not this cycle then the lucky soy one would bring a new years bubs.
> 
> Tis my birthday today, how Meg knew though???? She is all knowing! lol So had to get up stupidly early as OH had a meeting at 9am a good 90 minute drive away and had to collect car etc from the base before he went! Have got second load of washng in and all dishes etc done from brekkies, Mogster and I have played cars and hoovering so far, debating whether it would be worth doing inside of windows etc as window cleaner was here the other day...seems wrong to clean windows on the inside unless it is sunny so they can sparkle though...is that just me??? Ok I am officially wierd then! :rofl:
> 
> Rest of my exciting day entails tumbletots and lunch with my fave little man, then this afternoon we are off to the park on his bike, tomorrow we are going to Woburn Safari Park - cant wait and nor can mogster, slightly dubious bout taking new car into the monkey bit but has to be done :shrug:
> 
> Keep up the PMA Sam as if you are, you are so you may as well think positive! :cake: tis my birfday! :hug:

awww hun, thanks so muchhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifthat is so kind of you and i would truly appreciate your lucky soy lol, it worked for you and i have seen a lot of ladies get their BFP with soy.
to be honest hun in some ways i can't wait to come off the clomid, i have such a bloated tummy off it now, look so strange as i am skinny everywhere else lol but i look as if i am 4months pregnant, doc says its off the clomid. the mood swings are a complete and utter nightmare, its supposed to be a wonder drug but to be honest i haven't found anything wonderful about it lol
My chart is amazing this cycle but i am rapidly losing faith in all this TTC business, it is so frustrating as all pg symptoms are the same as AF symptoms lol

as for the windows, well hun i am presuming you are my age (if you are younger i apologise hehe) but i know growing up when i did we were taught to take pride in things like windows being sparkly clean, i know i drive everyone mad when i am on one as i have to have EVERYTHING shining, including my taps and sinks, i love it when i just washed my curtains and it all smells so fresh and clean, then matt comes in with a cig and i go apeshit lol!! i am also the type that has to have the window open even in the middle of winter lol, just think of Nora Batty off "last of the summer wine" well that a a true depiction of me and matt lol, i'm Nora he's Compo!!
the safari park sounds like it will be fun, i miss all that with the kids, i had soooo many plans to do all this stuff with LM so i am officially jealous of you lol, kids are great, they give adults the excuse they need to enjoy all the childhood things again lol and Mogster is at that age where you can hold a conversation with him so even better fun lol

well Mrs you make sure you take some time for you today, its your birthday and you are knocked up so rest is a must!! and also i think that the bump wants some of your fav food and also i am pretty sure i heard bump say it needed a spa day lol!! or was it a foot massage? either way you need to do something special for you too!! enjoy this day. i am hoping we shall see some bump pics soon, and do we know what sex Bump is? are you going to be finding out or just going to wait for the suprise, i hope you have a girl, that would be so amazing one of each!! hope you have a wonderful day sweetie!!
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_13.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_23_9.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_8.gif

oh and if you are in my area tomorrow i make a mean picnic........i could come with you to see the lions and monkeys...........


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - If you hate the Clomid, you might well love the Soy! I know it's a pleasant change of pace for me. And, it doesn't inspire preggo symptoms after O on non-preggo cycles the way Clomid sometimes can! So, I think you would do well to give it a shot if you don't have a BFP by the end of your Clomid cycles. I still think you will... but no reason to ignore a backup plan!

Moggy - I AM all knowing! :winkwink: Actually, you registered on my message board and it has you put in your birthday. So, when I logged in, the bottom of my homepage said it was your birthday! If only I just happened to be a psychic! :rofl: You do seem to have fun plans headed your way. But, I think Sam's right... definitely take some time for yourself and your bumpity bump! :hugs: Happy birthday again!


----------



## moggymay

Woburn is a bit away from Wales hon, have a picnic though cos it is meant to be a good and sunny day. Had my foot massage last night and Mogster made me some flowers, lots of glitter! I love him to pieces! Scan on 23rd so we will find out the sex if bubs cooperates...Mogster is convinced it is a girl though and yesterday told me we were having him a sister! Decided against the windows as cant be a%5ed - I am pregnant is my excuse! lol Well will do them next week, probably Monday when Mogster is at playschool!

Keep hoping hon, you arent yet out this cycle and even a test tomorrow might show a result from that squeaky clean tube! Always wondered what pipe cleaners were for apart from to make stuff a la blue peter! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - They say that children 5 years and under are almost always right on predicting the sex of unborn babies! Before my MMC, my cousin's little boy was dead set that the baby was a girl. He couldn't be swayed. He even had reasoning... It was adorable. He said it was a girl, then went on to question himself briefly by asking... "Wait! Which one of you came through the door first today? You or Kevin?" We answered him (not remembering which way it was now) and he was like... "Yeah, it's a girl then!" He's 4! So, maybe there's something to it! :D I obviously can't confirm if he was right or not... but I had a gut feeling from the beginning that it was a girl. :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Spookily a friend of ours who was expecting twins has a little girl, she said Mummy was having a boy, they lost one twin and almost immediately the little girl changed her mind saying it was a girl! She has her scan soon so we will soon know....Her little girl and mogster are a few months apart and the two new bumps have the same EDD....spooky!


----------



## moggymay

Sam, PM me your addy and will pop the lucky soy in the post, that way you are guaranteed not to need them! :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... weird but way cool! Can't wait to see if they're right! You best bet I'll be having my her son predict for me again next time! I can't let that sort of thing go! He'll be 5 in May though... so I need to hurry to make it in before the ability goes. I think it was 5 or under rather than under 5. So, I might have another 14 months... but might only have 2! Hmm! LOL

I think I'm off to bed to dream of high temps! The only thing that really calmed me down today was this!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4421613380_f71cac409b_o.jpg

Its my chart overlaid onto the chart of a good friend's pregnancy chart. They're almost identical post-O and she had the same freak out that I did over the dip at 3dpo! So, I'm hoping they keep on being the same. She's decided that her chart went that way so as to allow me to calm down and stop stressing so I can get my BFP this month. I hope she's right and her chart was that thoughtful so many months back!


----------



## LittleAurora

my son is 5 and he says he is getting a sister! I hope he is right!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Ooh... weird but way cool! Can't wait to see if they're right! You best bet I'll be having my her son predict for me again next time! I can't let that sort of thing go! He'll be 5 in May though... so I need to hurry to make it in before the ability goes. I think it was 5 or under rather than under 5. So, I might have another 14 months... but might only have 2! Hmm! LOL
> 
> I think I'm off to bed to dream of high temps! The only thing that really calmed me down today was this!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4421613380_f71cac409b_o.jpg
> 
> Its my chart overlaid onto the chart of a good friend's pregnancy chart. They're almost identical post-O and she had the same freak out that I did over the dip at 3dpo! So, I'm hoping they keep on being the same. She's decided that her chart went that way so as to allow me to calm down and stop stressing so I can get my BFP this month. I hope she's right and her chart was that thoughtful so many months back!

that chart is looking good hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> my son is 5 and he says he is getting a sister! I hope he is right!

he is!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

I WANT A BABY https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_52.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

awww I hope it is a girl!! I have dreamt of having a girl every night for weeks now! Last night i dreamt that the number 8 is very important and i woke up thinking i must remember the number 8 its important but i dont know why! And I dreamt that we had a little girl and we went dress shopping! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam! I bet you will get your wish


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> awww I hope it is a girl!! I have dreamt of having a girl every night for weeks now! Last night i dreamt that the number 8 is very important and i woke up thinking i must remember the number 8 its important but i dont know why! And I dreamt that we had a little girl and we went dress shopping! lol

aww thats great hun, i do think you are having a little princess and it would be so amazing for you, ooooh getting all excited to find out now lol, its crazy cos the friendships made on here are unique, us girls are following each other in our journeys and inevitably sharing those precious milestones alongside you,


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Sam! I bet you will get your wish

you know what hun, i want to be so hopeful but i am so prickly about allowing myself to think there is a chance, its such a shame though as i don't get to ejoy the "anticipation" i experience the "trepidation" its bloomin awful, was saying to matt earlier though that i know if i get pregnant i will not allow what happened with LM influence what i do, i will enjoy every moment as i now know such terrible loss can affect you and i wish i had done so much more when i was PG with LM, so i am determined that if i am blessed at some point i will relish every moment i am given that little life for!!


----------



## LittleAurora

i wish i could find out now but i do and dont want to!! lol!1

and good plan! its hard not to let the past get i nthe way. but lets stick with PMA for now!


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - If your son says Lego is a girl... I say he's right! :) Plus, I like the idea of dreams meaning something here lately! LOL

Sam - I definitely think that you're going to get your wish! You've done so much for so many others... the universe has to balance itself out somehow by giving you good back! I know its the root of what you believe, honey! I know it is! :hugs:

AFM... I barely got enough sleep to temp... but I did! It was right at 3 hours (give or take 10 minutes)!!! I don't think 10 minutes can make any difference at all! I definitely was asleep for long enough to get to REM sleep. Vivid dreams again? CHECK! Plus, I woke up sweating... WTF? Temp is super high though!

Hope you're all well today???

That's all the important stuff... I am going to type out my dream while I can still remember it though! Feel free to skip the rest of this post if you like!

The dream... because I feel like I should get it out there before I forget it... It was like I was in a movie or something. I went with my "mom" (who didn't look anything like my mom) to visit my "dad" (who didn't look anything like my dad. They were divorce (they aren't) and he lived in this really odd house that could transform itself a bit. It was surrounded by water and dark and creepy and really strange. My "sister" (I'm an only child) was there... I was supposedly 1 of 4 or 5 girls. She was a few years older than me and home from New York... but she was unexpectedly VERY pregnant. I started crying because she never wanted kids and I'd been trying for so long. She asked me why I wasn't pregnant before her and I started sobbing saying that it was because I couldn't be but I'd tried. She tells me that I can have her baby. I get super excited. She tells me that she needs to be sure though and needs to do my numerology first. She comes up with the date April 20. I started crying and saying that was my due date with my MC (which it wasn't!!!). That's when she changes her mind. She then decides that I'm never going to have a successful pregnancy until my biological mother is dead. She takes both of my hands and closes her eyes and then announces that it should be in about 2 weeks and she can't say anymore. I try to talk to her but she refuses to speak to me about it. *flash to new dream* Kevin and I are living with a couple who have a new (a few months old) baby. I think its supposed to be my cousin's daughter... because my actual family is there. We've moved in so that they can work and I can be a stay at home mom. He's only working 3 days a week to mostly be a stay at home dad... I don't know why since she's not our baby... but whatever! And I remember she was sitting up against the arm of the couch right after a bath in a purple outfit and I was snuggling her and then woke up... with no baby again! When I was snuggling her though... it didn't feel like I was watching someone else's baby. It suddenly felt like the baby in the dream was mine.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are we all im so so so soioooooo broody ive been in a room with 13 babies since half 7 this morn:haha::cloud9:


----------



## snowdrops

good day to you alll ....

happy birthday mogg
your the 3rd person today that i know who's birthday it is... :thumbup:

haven't been on the last couple of days, well had been lurking, but been suffering from sinus topped up with sinus tabs left feeling tired and drowsy. Feeling better today thank goodness, it's cd 14 and the fecken footie is on the telly, hmm it might have to be a quickie during half time lol ... 

hope yers are all well, cant believe most of our girls pregnancies are flying in :hugs: :baby: sure it wont be too long before we get to hear what yers had,,, plus wishing i will be following your footsteps ...

the weather has bee fab here nice and sunny during the day still a bit chilly, but freezing at night time though think it must of been about gone 18:45 when it got dark, and it's light about 6:10 when i wake up to go to work if its not the bloodly neighbours dog barking:growlmad: i can hear the birds tweeting love hearing them tweet tweet,,, so does the cat ha haha...


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs:

To all the ladies who are wishing and hoping for a BFP!! and the end result of a baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Megg no problem that's what we're here for! :thumbup:

Sam don't be giving up hope just yet!:nope:

MOGGY my bump buddy :flower: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you had an enjoyable time with little mogster and your day was blessed! :hugs:

Linds I know babies are crazy especially when there so many. LOL :dohh:

Snowdrop sound lovely over at your house!

afm just about to go to lunch and then only an hour once I get back until I leave for my doctors appt. :thumbup:

Hope your all doing well! :hugs:

Miss did you get your computer figured out???


----------



## Megg33k

Jacqui - I'm voting for the quickie at halftime! :)

Linds - Sounds like a fab day of baby snuggling! Haha!

Vickie - Good luck at your appointment! :hugs:

AFM... I'm just sitting around hoping that my dreams are my subconscious trying to tell me things that I'm not technically meant to know yet. A girl can dream, right? Well, actually... I can... because its about my dreams. I need a new turn of phrase for this particular instance!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies - flying visit - agian i know - but ihave the weekend off i will catch up with u all then :hugs: :friends:

laptop issue not as yet resolved my now stocked up with info - THANK YOU 
so will try them later!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

omg omg omg omg


----------



## MissyMojo

sam!!! send it to me vis mms babes!!! i must see !!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 


:gun: and a shiny 2 fingers to Drs!!! 

STICKY :dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67929&thumb=1&d=1268251945

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67933&thumb=1&d=1268251984

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67934&thumb=1&d=1268252055

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67935&thumb=1&d=1268252107

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67936&thumb=1&d=1268252166

here is the pics, you might not be able to see it lol but i can, but thats cos i know where it is as i have the test lol, it is very faint so enlarge the pics


----------



## hedgewitch

and be honest if you cant see it say so girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> and be honest if you cant see it say so girls

i see it have marked it
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-6.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megg33k

To be honest???
I CAN SEE IT WITHOUT MAKING THE PICTURES BIGGER!!!

There isn't a :wohoo: big enough right now, honey! I wish there was... but I don't know how to make it huge!


----------



## hedgewitch

lol thanks girls, is it really there???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lol thanks girls, is it really there???

yepppp u got a BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yepppp u got a BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg that sounds so weird lol


----------



## Megg33k

IT IS! IT IS! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

OMG its the lucky bean theory!!!! They are in the envelope and ready to post! 

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :loopy: :dance:

By the way I see it! :hug: Congrats hon


----------



## MissyMojo

i see it! i love it! Sticky:dust: and 

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: 

and your lady number 3 to get a bfp this week (only wed!) in my "buddies" how many more - can i go for 7 in 7days?


----------



## Megg33k

If you're handing out BFP's, Jo... I'd like to sign up! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

not a problem !!!

i'd love to just hand em out


----------



## camocutie2006

MissyMojo said:


> not a problem !!!
> 
> i'd love to just hand em out

yea id wait in line too!!!! 

Congrats Sam! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

omg i fecking see it!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

when are you breaking out the FRER??


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all today?
as for me well today is the day AF is due according to FF, but i did another test this morning, little bit darker but thicker line this time, so i am going round like the cat that got the cream, however my temp dropped today a little, but i didn't get proper sleep last night at all, i figured i could have a chance as i haven't slept properly again in days, just like last time i was pg hehe!!
so i have saved some pee from this morning and i will be buying FRER's today and maybe test later, so scared now that its all gonna come crashing around my ears lol, so this morning i will still be collecting my clomid for next cycle but i *WILL NOT* need it lol


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Sam!!! I can't wait to see pics of your FRER! xx

I have such a good feeling about this cycle for everyone... (no offense to ANYONE) no one deserves this quite as much as you do! I'd gladly have sacrificed my turn for you any day! So, I really couldn't be happier for you! I'm :cry: just thinking about it! YOU ARE AMAZING! ENJOY THIS! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

leaving that soy in the envelope - to post or not to post....? :hug:

Off to Woburn in few mins so will check back when we get home


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh sam thats brilliant!!!!


dont mean to be a downer...but did i read somewhere that your not ment to save your pee?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> good morning girls, how are we all today?
> as for me well today is the day AF is due according to FF, but i did another test this morning, little bit darker but thicker line this time, so i am going round like the cat that got the cream, however my temp dropped today a little, but i didn't get proper sleep last night at all, i figured i could have a chance as i haven't slept properly again in days, just like last time i was pg hehe!!
> so i have saved some pee from this morning and i will be buying FRER's today and maybe test later, so scared now that its all gonna come crashing around my ears lol, so this morning i will still be collecting my clomid for next cycle but i *WILL NOT* need it lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - You aren't meant to save it for long periods of time because the hormones will degrade/evaporate out... but if you cap it or cover it, you can save it for several hours... I think!

Linds - Did you O on CD11-12?? It sure looks like it! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Aurora - You aren't meant to save it for long periods of time because the hormones will degrade/evaporate out... but if you cap it or cover it, you can save it for several hours... I think!
> 
> Linds - Did you O on CD11-12?? It sure looks like it! :)

nope lol its really high from lack of sleep and im ill YET AGAIN! we did ov test yesterday and was bfn same as the day b4


----------



## LittleAurora

WHOO HOO for saving the pee! lol....I cant wait to see the FRER tests!! LOL!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Makes sense, Linds! Sorry you're sick again! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh! Makes sense, Linds! Sorry you're sick again! :hugs:

thanks i could of had work today too more money in my pocket lol but she rang me and said nope your not working call me later if you feel beter lol


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, bummer! That's rubbish, hun! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

awwwawwww thanks girl, i love you all so much!! i am soooooo scared lol,
*Moggy* maybe send it just in case lol, when i reach 12 weeks i will send it back hehe, good luck charms, enjoy your day out today hun!!,xx
*Aurora*, wow i didn't know that hun about the pee, so i take it it won't keep till later on then, i did the sample at 5.30am, hmmm!!xx
*Megg,* you are soooooo sweet my dear, it will be your turn soon, if i can get a BFP after being told i never will and with only a month to go till my "sell by date" then i have no doubts that you will get yours!! i am so honoured to be able to share this with you all,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> awwwawwww thanks girl, i love you all so much!! i am soooooo scared lol,
> *Moggy* maybe send it just in case lol, when i reach 12 weeks i will send it back hehe, good luck charms, enjoy your day out today hun!!,xx
> *Aurora*, wow i didn't know that hun about the pee, so i take it it won't keep till later on then, i did the sample at 5.30am, hmmm!!xx
> *Megg,* you are soooooo sweet my dear, it will be your turn soon, if i can get a BFP after being told i never will and with only a month to go till my "sell by date" then i have no doubts that you will get yours!! i am so honoured to be able to share this with you all,xx

sam you know when i go germany il be bringing you bak an ittle bittle thing:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

morning Linds, how you doing today hun? hope you feel better later on!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam you know when i go germany il be bringing you bak an ittle bittle thing:winkwink:

awwww thanks sweetie, lol Ben will be doing his fruit lol, car full of baby stuff!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> sam you know when i go germany il be bringing you bak an ittle bittle thing:winkwink:
> 
> awwww thanks sweetie, lol Ben will be doing his fruit lol, car full of baby stuff!!Click to expand...

lol yeh but we may have our own bits in there too if my body behaves this mth lol gonna try again tonight i was too tired last fell asleep sitting up lol


----------



## hedgewitch

well i covered it all up and it is just sat at room temp at the min, do you think that my temp drop today is ok? i am getting worried now!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> lol yeh but we may have our own bits in there too if my body behaves this mth lol gonna try again tonight i was too tired last fell asleep sitting up lol

yeah i know you were very tired last night hun, and thats what i meant with your stuff in there too lol!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol yeh but we may have our own bits in there too if my body behaves this mth lol gonna try again tonight i was too tired last fell asleep sitting up lol
> 
> yeah i know you were very tired last night hun, and thats what i meant with your stuff in there too lol!!Click to expand...

lol my stuff priob wont be until next yr lol


----------



## LittleAurora

Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it. 

For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it.
> 
> For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?

not sure hun, today i am 14dpo but still only on cd26 of ,my cycle as i ov'd early so not cd28 till saturday, but FF puts me down as being due AF today the tests i got say they are a sensitivity of 10 but i only got my first faint positive last night, this mornings is a little darker but the band is thicker. so worried now that i am imagining things lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it.
> 
> For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?
> 
> not sure hun, today i am 14dpo but still only on cd26 of ,my cycle as i ov'd early so not cd28 till saturday, but FF puts me down as being due AF today the tests i got say they are a sensitivity of 10 but i only got my first faint positive last night, this mornings is a little darker but the band is thicker. so worried now that i am imagining things lolClick to expand...

can u get a piccy if this morns one hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it.
> 
> For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?
> 
> not sure hun, today i am 14dpo but still only on cd26 of ,my cycle as i ov'd early so not cd28 till saturday, but FF puts me down as being due AF today the tests i got say they are a sensitivity of 10 but i only got my first faint positive last night, this mornings is a little darker but the band is thicker. so worried now that i am imagining things lolClick to expand...
> 
> can u get a piccy if this morns one hun?Click to expand...

they are all really faint, beginning to think i am imagining it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it.
> 
> For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?
> 
> not sure hun, today i am 14dpo but still only on cd26 of ,my cycle as i ov'd early so not cd28 till saturday, but FF puts me down as being due AF today the tests i got say they are a sensitivity of 10 but i only got my first faint positive last night, this mornings is a little darker but the band is thicker. so worried now that i am imagining things lolClick to expand...
> 
> can u get a piccy if this morns one hun?Click to expand...
> 
> they are all really faint, beginning to think i am imagining it
> 
> View attachment 68061
> 
> 
> View attachment 68062
> 
> 
> View attachment 68064
> 
> 
> View attachment 68066Click to expand...

ki can see it hunny very feint but its there when inverted


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I can definitely see it in the new ones too! No worries! You're not crazy! The FMU should keep if you cover or cap it until later! And... Thanks for the vote of confidence, btw! I hope you're right! :hugs: Love you lots, sweetie! xx

Edit: Your temp dip isn't really dippy enough to worry about, btw!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I can definitely see it in the new ones too! No worries! You're not crazy! The FMU should keep if you cover or cap it until later! And... Thanks for the vote of confidence, btw! I hope you're right! :hugs: Love you lots, sweetie! xx
> 
> Edit: Your temp dip isn't really dippy enough to worry about, btw!

hehehe i been sent piccys from sam :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

aww come on share!! Im dying to see!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> aww come on share!! Im dying to see!!!

:winkwink:


----------



## LittleAurora

:(


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:



> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> Megg seems to think that if the pee is capped you can keep it.
> 
> For the tests tho, cant you take them any time of the day when your period is due?
> 
> not sure hun, today i am 14dpo but still only on cd26 of ,my cycle as i ov'd early so not cd28 till saturday, but FF puts me down as being due AF today the tests i got say they are a sensitivity of 10 but i only got my first faint positive last night, this mornings is a little darker but the band is thicker. so worried now that i am imagining things lolClick to expand...
> 
> can u get a piccy if this morns one hun?Click to expand...
> 
> they are all really faint, beginning to think i am imagining it
> 
> View attachment 68061
> 
> 
> View attachment 68062
> 
> 
> View attachment 68064
> 
> 
> View attachment 68066Click to expand...

WOOHOO!!!!! sam I'm soooo happy for you girl I had tears in my eyes when I first seen the tests you soooo deserve this hun.....woohoo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?...sorry I haven't been around I just can't deal with this depression its like I can't hardly be around any of my family either so I have to call my doctor to see what I can take I bet they will be putting me back on zoloft...:nope:

Sam hun I'm soo happy for you and I'm truly sorry that I haven't been a good friend for you I just can't stand myself right now and I dont' want to ever bring you down with my problems...

Megg how are you doing?...how is the soy going?...I will have to look at your chart when I get home from work this afternoon dont' have time right now as I'm getting ready to head out the door to work...

to the rest of you great ladies hope your all doing great and again sorry that I haven't been around and if any of you are dealing with depression then you will be able to understand what I'm feeling and not hold it against me for not being here....I will be updating the special thread for us ....I do need someone to talk to but its sometimes soooo hard to talk and open up .....

Hope you all have a wonderful day today....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies did a FRER


----------



## LittleAurora

Omg friggin goodness!! There is a line!! Congrats sam!!! Whoop!!


----------



## hedgewitch

it gets better
i did a digital....i am officially 4weeks pregnant if you go by the way our midwives here do


----------



## LittleAurora

OMG!! i am so happy I could cry!! congrats!! BFP!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

how are you feeling?? i bet your in shock!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> how are you feeling?? i bet your in shock!!

completely and utterly floored!!


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> it gets better
> i did a digital....i am officially 4weeks pregnant if you go by the way our midwives here do
> View attachment 68136
> 
> 
> View attachment 68137
> 
> 
> View attachment 68138



omg, omg, omg, omg,omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i want one of those.....:dohh: 

congrats delighted for you both try to relax take it easy.... look after yerself now....


----------



## LittleAurora

I fecking bet!!!! 
OHH its so exciting!


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, how are you all doing?...sorry I haven't been around I just can't deal with this depression its like I can't hardly be around any of my family either so I have to call my doctor to see what I can take I bet they will be putting me back on zoloft...:nope:
> 
> Sam hun I'm soo happy for you and I'm truly sorry that I haven't been a good friend for you I just can't stand myself right now and I dont' want to ever bring you down with my problems...
> 
> Megg how are you doing?...how is the soy going?...I will have to look at your chart when I get home from work this afternoon dont' have time right now as I'm getting ready to head out the door to work...
> 
> to the rest of you great ladies hope your all doing great and again sorry that I haven't been around and if any of you are dealing with depression then you will be able to understand what I'm feeling and not hold it against me for not being here....I will be updating the special thread for us ....I do need someone to talk to but its sometimes soooo hard to talk and open up .....
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day today....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
hope you will start to feel better soon hun, often wonder you are and worry that your ok... please do take care and look after yerself :hugs: :flower:


----------



## snowdrops

well didnt get a chance to get hold off OH last during half time, ilttle madam decides she wants her daddy so he had to cuddle with her to sleep,,,

but did get him after the footie :happydance: 

cd15, today out of a cd26/27


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i am so shocked lol, but so damn chuffed, still got some cramps on the go though, see the sexy underwear did it lmao!!


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> thanks girls, i am so shocked lol, but so damn chuffed, still got some cramps on the go though, see the sexy underwear did it lmao!!

just hope those cramps calm down and stay away til NOV some time


----------



## hedgewitch

yeah me too lol
bit premature i know but 
LOOK AT MY TICKER LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

omg!! a ticker!! whoop!! *happy dance* thats amazing! congrats! Im so happy for you!!! I hope the cramps settle but it seems pretty normal for this time!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> omg!! a ticker!! whoop!! *happy dance* thats amazing! congrats! Im so happy for you!!! I hope the cramps settle but it seems pretty normal for this time!

cool i am just wary, also with my temp dropping today, i have decided i will not be temping from now on as i will only analyse every single thing so i am just going to enjoy it for as long as it is meant to be!


----------



## LittleAurora

stop temping!!! you got your BFP! what will be will be! 


Are we too far apart to be bump buddies?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> stop temping!!! you got your BFP! what will be will be!
> 
> 
> Are we too far apart to be bump buddies?

not at all!!! cool would love to be bump buddies!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! SAM!!! :hugs: I've been :cry: over seeing this happen for you! I'm just so happy!!! :hugs: I'd like to pre-register as your bump buddy for as soon as I can get one of those coveted BFPs! I love the ticker! LOVE IT! And good call on not temping anymore! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... Frogger! I'm sorry to hear you're down, honey! :hugs: I got so excited with Sam's news that I forgot to respond to you, sweetie! Thanks for asking about me! The soy is going well... I'm 5dpo and hopeful! I do hope you start feeling better soon, sweetie! We'd be glad to have you back... regardless of how you're feeling! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah feel so yucky musr be getting near to ov lol ALWAYS ill around ov time:(


----------



## camocutie2006

:hugs: def see it on the frer~


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well thats me out this mth hub refuses to do it when i ill says i need my energy to get better:cry: so had a lil cry to myself and now a moan on here


----------



## xoButterfly25

:happydance: :happydance: OMG OMG OMG, congrats Sam!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We can be bump buddies too :D Ahh, OMG, I'm so happy for you, you really really deserve this hun xxxx

How are the rest of you? Hope you are all doing good.

I had my blood test done today, I almost passed out :? and my arm is all bruised too, but ah well. It's all for a good reason. I got a little upset earlier with what someone told me and I don't know if it's true; someone told me as I'm not getting any morning sickness (yet) that it's more prone to miscarriage, is that true? I've not heard anything of the sort before, but it's still got me worried now.

Love and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So very happy for you Sam!

Sorry gotta run will come back and update propper but wanted to say YIPPY!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Sorry for double post, I couldn't edit my last for some reason :?

I'm also really worried about my midwife appointment too (I've not booked it yet) but I've been told by a few people I know that have had the same midwife that she is a judgmental bitch. I was talking to one of my friends today and said she was really judgmental of her weight and because she was un-married at the time and as I'm really overweight I'm worried she is going to give me hard time and also because me and David aren't married yet either and it's starting to make me not even want to meet her. I got told by my Godmother that after she had her first and she came over for the last visit and obviously had a lot of questions and all this midwife could do was talk about herself and how her Christmas was. I don't know what to do now :? :?


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - Lack of morning sickness is not indicative of likelihood of miscarriage! :hugs: Although, not sure about the situation with the mw... can you use a different one?


----------



## hedgewitch

hi guys, awww thanks so much wow i am still in shock lol, matt is being really sweet and is so made up, tomorrow i have to go for an early scan as i am such high risk but i doubt they will see anything yet, its more to make sure its not in my tube. i am also going to ask for bloods to be drawn for HCG levels, wow still in shock........so glad it was you guys sharing it with me


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh im so excited for tomorrows news!! Do you have any tests left? are you going to see if they get darker?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> ohh im so excited for tomorrows news!! Do you have any tests left? are you going to see if they get darker?

Lol sort of went on a rampage, they were two test for under a tenner FRER's, and they were buy one get one free on them too so four tests for under a tenner in boots at the min
also then thought bugger it and i'll see if a digital will work if it comes up on the FRER so bought 2 of those too lmao


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I have high hopes for the scan and the next 36 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!

AFM... I feel funny. I have NO appetite... at all. I've been forcing myself to eat today... and don't feel so great after I eat. And, my uterus... feels pressurized. I don't really know a better way to say that! It feels like it should have a "Warning! Contents under pressure!" sticker on it! :shrug: Anyone have any insight on that? Its odd!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Well, I have high hopes for the scan and the next 36 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> AFM... I feel funny. I have NO appetite... at all. I've been forcing myself to eat today... and don't feel so great after I eat. And, my uterus... feels pressurized. I don't really know a better way to say that! It feels like it should have a "Warning! Contents under pressure!" sticker on it! :shrug: Anyone have any insight on that? Its odd!

thats how i am also feeling, also getting nausea when i eat, i am still cramping and my back is agony lol


----------



## xoButterfly25

I've got cramps at the moment, which seem to come and go, not that bad though just annoying ones and my back is killlllllling me, lol. David gave me a back massage earlier, it was lovely, but didn't really do much haha. I've also had NO sickness at all yet. I've felt nauseous a couple of times but not been sick. 

I'm also eating homemade blueberry ice cream at the moment and it's goooood! :D 

How are the rest of you?? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Kelly - Glad to hear you're well! Ice cream sounds yummy! I'm good... albeit ready for an answer, dammit! I guess 5dpo is no time to complain though! LOL



hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have high hopes for the scan and the next 36 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> AFM... I feel funny. I have NO appetite... at all. I've been forcing myself to eat today... and don't feel so great after I eat. And, my uterus... feels pressurized. I don't really know a better way to say that! It feels like it should have a "Warning! Contents under pressure!" sticker on it! :shrug: Anyone have any insight on that? Its odd!
> 
> thats how i am also feeling, also getting nausea when i eat, i am still cramping and my back is agony lolClick to expand...

Well, I like my odds better now! LOL Sorry about your back and cramping though! It's all pretty normal stuff! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Kelly - Glad to hear you're well! Ice cream sounds yummy! I'm good... albeit ready for an answer, dammit! I guess 5dpo is no time to complain though! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like my odds better now! LOL Sorry about your back and cramping though! It's all pretty normal stuff! :hugs:

i hope so lol i am really super nervous, you know what today when i showed matt the FRER he was driving so slammed on the brakes swerved and pulled over to look at the test, he saw it but you could see he was still cautious, so then i showed him the digital and the look on his face, for the first time since LM died he looked genuinely happy, and he hasnt stopped smiling since!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - Glad to hear you're well! Ice cream sounds yummy! I'm good... albeit ready for an answer, dammit! I guess 5dpo is no time to complain though! LOL
> 
> Well, I like my odds better now! LOL Sorry about your back and cramping though! It's all pretty normal stuff! :hugs:
> 
> i hope so lol i am really super nervous, you know what today when i showed matt the FRER he was driving so slammed on the brakes swerved and pulled over to look at the test, he saw it but you could see he was still cautious, so then i showed him the digital and the look on his face, for the first time since LM died he looked genuinely happy, and he hasnt stopped smiling since!!Click to expand...

I'll have you know that I burst into tears reading your last sentence! I'm shaking and sobbing right now! That's just so wonderful! I couldn't be happier for someone else if I tried! :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I'll have you know that I burst into tears reading your last sentence! I'm shaking and sobbing right now! That's just so wonderful! I couldn't be happier for someone else if I tried! :cry: :cloud9:

awww hun https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif
he is though, he is just so smiley!! its great to see he has had some faith restored, he's just rung his parents and told them lol, he is actually beaming, its so great to see it!!
i truly do appreciate you all for giving me the encouragement to carry on when things got tough so i could give matt this moment, i love you all,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: ladies!!

urgh work :gun: me!!!!
i had niggles yesterday
*and im bloated 
*they main thing tho is my boobs!!
i cant bear having anything touching them but cant sit topless either cos then they feel reeeli reeli heavy!!
ive been complaining since about them since about 3dpo - pmsl

plating around with my cycke averages n stuff, my double shag on cd19 - might have actually been perfect timing and puting me as due on on Tuesdy! so testing monday


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: ladies!!
> 
> urgh work :gun: me!!!!
> i had niggles yesterday
> *and im bloated
> *they main thing tho is my boobs!!
> i cant bear having anything touching them but cant sit topless either cos then they feel reeeli reeli heavy!!
> ive been complaining since about them since about 3dpo - pmsl
> 
> plating around with my cycke averages n stuff, my double shag on cd19 - might have actually been perfect timing and puting me as due on on Tuesdy! so testing monday

can't wait to see if you get your BFP hun, would be amazing if we all got ours at the same time


----------



## MissyMojo

i would love it!

but we shall see! ..... i dnt remember anyother time my nips felt this on fire for this long tho,

:hugs: to my ladies :friends:


----------



## Megg33k

I think it sounds promising, Jo!!! :hugs: Just hang in there for a little longer!

We love you too, Sam! xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> it gets better
> i did a digital....i am officially 4weeks pregnant if you go by the way our midwives here do
> View attachment 68136
> 
> 
> View attachment 68137
> 
> 
> View attachment 68138

woohoo!!!! those are beautiful pics sam I love them.........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, how are you all doing?...sorry I haven't been around I just can't deal with this depression its like I can't hardly be around any of my family either so I have to call my doctor to see what I can take I bet they will be putting me back on zoloft...:nope:
> 
> Sam hun I'm soo happy for you and I'm truly sorry that I haven't been a good friend for you I just can't stand myself right now and I dont' want to ever bring you down with my problems...
> 
> Megg how are you doing?...how is the soy going?...I will have to look at your chart when I get home from work this afternoon dont' have time right now as I'm getting ready to head out the door to work...
> 
> to the rest of you great ladies hope your all doing great and again sorry that I haven't been around and if any of you are dealing with depression then you will be able to understand what I'm feeling and not hold it against me for not being here....I will be updating the special thread for us ....I do need someone to talk to but its sometimes soooo hard to talk and open up .....
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day today....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> hope you will start to feel better soon hun, often wonder you are and worry that your ok... please do take care and look after yerself :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

thanks so much....I'm just really sorry to you all for not being around....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> yeah me too lol
> bit premature i know but
> LOOK AT MY TICKER LOL

awww I love your new ticker sam hun.....its cute....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> omg!! a ticker!! whoop!! *happy dance* thats amazing! congrats! Im so happy for you!!! I hope the cramps settle but it seems pretty normal for this time!
> 
> cool i am just wary, also with my temp dropping today, i have decided i will not be temping from now on as i will only analyse every single thing so i am just going to enjoy it for as long as it is meant to be!Click to expand...

Yep I agree I would stop tempting also hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Oh... Frogger! I'm sorry to hear you're down, honey! :hugs: I got so excited with Sam's news that I forgot to respond to you, sweetie! Thanks for asking about me! The soy is going well... I'm 5dpo and hopeful! I do hope you start feeling better soon, sweetie! We'd be glad to have you back... regardless of how you're feeling! :hugs:

hey Megg, thanks sooo much for your kind words...:hugs:they mean alot to me....yay so glad that your ovulation has happened and hoping and praying that you get your BFP this cycle....sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust: I'm 11 dpo so I'm keeping my fingers crossed also....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> blah feel so yucky musr be getting near to ov lol ALWAYS ill around ov time:(

Lindsey sorry that your feeling yucky hope you get to feeling better.....hope ovulation comes soon for ya...:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I've been debating back and forth... but I'm attaching my test from today. This is the dry version... The "fresh" version was almost impossible to photograph. I'm so confused! In case anyone has forgotten... 5DPO!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## frogger3240

xoButterfly25 said:


> :happydance: :happydance: OMG OMG OMG, congrats Sam!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We can be bump buddies too :D Ahh, OMG, I'm so happy for you, you really really deserve this hun xxxx
> 
> How are the rest of you? Hope you are all doing good.
> 
> I had my blood test done today, I almost passed out :? and my arm is all bruised too, but ah well. It's all for a good reason. I got a little upset earlier with what someone told me and I don't know if it's true; someone told me as I'm not getting any morning sickness (yet) that it's more prone to miscarriage, is that true? I've not heard anything of the sort before, but it's still got me worried now.
> 
> Love and :hugs: to all xxx

awwww hun please dont' let others try and bring you down that isn't true at all you don't have to have any morning sickness I have never had any before with my other pregnancies whoever said that is just crazy so please don't believe what they say.....sending you lots of hugs to you hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Kelly - Glad to hear you're well! Ice cream sounds yummy! I'm good... albeit ready for an answer, dammit! I guess 5dpo is no time to complain though! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I like my odds better now! LOL Sorry about your back and cramping though! It's all pretty normal stuff! :hugs:
> 
> i hope so lol i am really super nervous, you know what today when i showed matt the FRER he was driving so slammed on the brakes swerved and pulled over to look at the test, he saw it but you could see he was still cautious, so then i showed him the digital and the look on his face, for the first time since LM died he looked genuinely happy, and he hasnt stopped smiling since!!Click to expand...

I'm soooo glad that Matt is soooo excited and smiling sooo much....you both deserve this sam hun.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: ladies!!
> 
> urgh work :gun: me!!!!
> i had niggles yesterday
> *and im bloated
> *they main thing tho is my boobs!!
> i cant bear having anything touching them but cant sit topless either cos then they feel reeeli reeli heavy!!
> ive been complaining since about them since about 3dpo - pmsl
> 
> plating around with my cycke averages n stuff, my double shag on cd19 - might have actually been perfect timing and puting me as due on on Tuesdy! so testing monday

hun I'm hoping that you get your BFP this cycle.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I've been debating back and forth... but I'm attaching my test from today. This is the dry version... The "fresh" version was almost impossible to photograph. I'm so confused! In case anyone has forgotten... 5DPO!

WOOHOO!!!!! megg it looks like you had a implantation dip on 3dpo and your temps are high so it could be possible to get a positive I will google this and see if anyone else has ever gotten a BFP this early....but praying that this is your BFP Megg you deserve it girl....woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I've been debating back and forth... but I'm attaching my test from today. This is the dry version... The "fresh" version was almost impossible to photograph. I'm so confused! In case anyone has forgotten... 5DPO!

Megg I found this for you hun....not sure if this helps or not...

A level of about 5miu is considered not pregnant. 

When you implant (which is at the very earliest at 5 dpo) you could presume you have 1-5 miu hcg (its supposed to be 0, but bare with me)
If hcg doubles every 48hours and you start with 5miu then by 7 dpo (implanting at 5 dpo) you would be at 10miu and possibly get a positive.

However, people usually implant 7-10 dpo. Which means the earliest you could get a BFP would be between 9 and 12 dpo. Some people take longer than this to double hcg and that is why many people do not get a BFP til 14 dpo or even more.

That means that with a 10miu you need to be at least 2-3 days after implantation.


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Okay... I've been debating back and forth... but I'm attaching my test from today. This is the dry version... The "fresh" version was almost impossible to photograph. I'm so confused! In case anyone has forgotten... 5DPO!
> 
> Megg I found this for you hun....not sure if this helps or not...
> 
> A level of about 5miu is considered not pregnant.
> 
> When you implant (which is at the very earliest at 5 dpo) you could presume you have 1-5 miu hcg (its supposed to be 0, but bare with me)
> If hcg doubles every 48hours and you start with 5miu then by 7 dpo (implanting at 5 dpo) you would be at 10miu and possibly get a positive.
> 
> However, people usually implant 7-10 dpo. Which means the earliest you could get a BFP would be between 9 and 12 dpo. Some people take longer than this to double hcg and that is why many people do not get a BFP til 14 dpo or even more.
> 
> That means that with a 10miu you need to be at least 2-3 days after implantation.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I definitely know someone who had implantation on 3dpo... so they got that bit wrong! LOL But, I've just learned that this brand of test picked up a positive on someone who's level was only 2. So, now I'm definitely confused! LOL I'm sure time will tell! Thank again! I'm hoping it turns out to be the beginning of something!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hello

how do i go about joining you ladies and get a spell cast for me??


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Okay... I've been debating back and forth... but I'm attaching my test from today. This is the dry version... The "fresh" version was almost impossible to photograph. I'm so confused! In case anyone has forgotten... 5DPO!
> 
> Megg I found this for you hun....not sure if this helps or not...
> 
> A level of about 5miu is considered not pregnant.
> 
> When you implant (which is at the very earliest at 5 dpo) you could presume you have 1-5 miu hcg (its supposed to be 0, but bare with me)
> If hcg doubles every 48hours and you start with 5miu then by 7 dpo (implanting at 5 dpo) you would be at 10miu and possibly get a positive.
> 
> However, people usually implant 7-10 dpo. Which means the earliest you could get a BFP would be between 9 and 12 dpo. Some people take longer than this to double hcg and that is why many people do not get a BFP til 14 dpo or even more.
> 
> That means that with a 10miu you need to be at least 2-3 days after implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I definitely know someone who had implantation on 3dpo... so they got that bit wrong! LOL But, I've just learned that this brand of test picked up a positive on someone who's level was only 2. So, now I'm definitely confused! LOL I'm sure time will tell! Thank again! I'm hoping it turns out to be the beginning of something!Click to expand...

Megg I found that information on here bnb I think that its possible and hoping this is it for you hun....woohoo!!! gosh wouldn't that be soooo awesome if we all get our BFP's this cycle and we all go through it together....test again tomorrow morning to see what it shows then and post pics on here would love to see hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Lincoln Girl said:


> hello
> 
> how do i go about joining you ladies and get a spell cast for me??


https://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo214/dnonna1/Welcome.gif


so glad that your here with us...Sam is a wonderful and caring lady and she is the one that has casted for all of us here...she will be on here shorthly....and again welcome to our group so glad to have you and sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Megg... 

I hope no one minds me posting... but remember those tests that I did (basically the Canadian version) of the dollar tests that looked like that! 

Good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

frogger3240 said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> how do i go about joining you ladies and get a spell cast for me??
> 
> 
> https://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo214/dnonna1/Welcome.gif
> 
> 
> so glad that your here with us...Sam is a wonderful and caring lady and she is the one that has casted for all of us here...she will be on here shorthly....and again welcome to our group so glad to have you and sending you lots of hugs :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks hunny for the lovely welcome :flower:

im afraid im off to bed as its 1am UK time so ill try pop in tomorrowe sometime :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I'm getting ready to head to bed now hope you all have lots and lots of 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v316/beachmouse/Good%20night/sweetdreams-1.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Sweetie said:


> Megg...
> 
> I hope no one minds me posting... but remember those tests that I did (basically the Canadian version) of the dollar tests that looked like that!
> 
> Good luck hunny :hugs:

I do! For sure! Its just easier to think positive for someone else! LOL Thanks, sweets! :hugs:



frogger3240 said:

> Megg I found that information on here bnb I think that its possible and hoping this is it for you hun....woohoo!!! gosh wouldn't that be soooo awesome if we all get our BFP's this cycle and we all go through it together....test again tomorrow morning to see what it shows then and post pics on here would love to see hun....:hugs:

That would be awesome, hun! I can't test tomorrow though... I'm going out of town with my family and can't afford anymore confusion before I leave. There wasn't supposed to be any confusion today... it was just a test for fun! So, I'm holding out until Wednesday now... it's a more proper time to test! I'll definitely post pics then though! Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## camocutie2006

Megg33k said:


> Well, I have high hopes for the scan and the next 36 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> AFM... I feel funny. I have NO appetite... at all. I've been forcing myself to eat today... and don't feel so great after I eat. And, my uterus... feels pressurized. I don't really know a better way to say that! It feels like it should have a "Warning! Contents under pressure!" sticker on it! :shrug: Anyone have any insight on that? Its odd!

thats how i was feeling too


----------



## Megg33k

camocutie2006 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have high hopes for the scan and the next 36 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow!!!
> 
> AFM... I feel funny. I have NO appetite... at all. I've been forcing myself to eat today... and don't feel so great after I eat. And, my uterus... feels pressurized. I don't really know a better way to say that! It feels like it should have a "Warning! Contents under pressure!" sticker on it! :shrug: Anyone have any insight on that? Its odd!
> 
> thats how i was feeling tooClick to expand...

I expect a BFP out of you in the next few days, missy!


----------



## HunnieBee83

I love reading the posts here :). Can I join? Can someone do a spell for me? DF, and I pray everyday for our :bfp:. :af: NEVER comes on time!! I loathe the woman!!!! Anyway! I THINK Im ovulating this week, so I did the :sex:, and used a softcup. I never thought TTC would be sooooo hard! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies so i tested this morning again and also put yesterdays next to it for comparison,..........what do you think???







did i gets my brand new shiny BFP??


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Yep I agree I would stop tempting also hun....:thumbup:

yeah not gonna bother from now on, don't see the point in doing it now hun lol


----------



## MissyMojo

SHINY SHINY :bfp: :happydance:


i got :bfn: this am - at aprx 12dpo, but still with the sore boobs!!!!! even inverting the line got me nada! lol, i want some dollar tree tests pmsl! 

:hugs: and welcome :friends: to the newbies


:hugs2: and :kiss: to my lovelys xxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

wow!!! thats so much darker!! whoop!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::yellow::baby::dance::yipee::headspin::bunny:


----------



## hedgewitch

i know lol i couldn't believe it when i just peed on the stick , didn't collect fmu first, and within like 5 seconds the line was there lol! 
you can see it from the other side of the room lol it fookin great!!
also woke up this morning and the nausea was there, had it the last few days here and there but i went and made my re-aquaintance with the U bend this morning lol, didn't sleep last night properly again so really tired this morning, also was nearly sick again at the smell of Hannah's hairspray this morning


----------



## MissyMojo

i like the sound of the MS - horrible - but whoooo

:) :hugs: sweetie xxx STICKY :dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for MS!! whoop!! lol!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> SHINY SHINY :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> 
> i got :bfn: this am - at aprx 12dpo, but still with the sore boobs!!!!! even inverting the line got me nada! lol, i want some dollar tree tests pmsl!
> 
> :hugs: and welcome :friends: to the newbies
> 
> 
> :hugs2: and :kiss: to my lovelys xxxxxx

hey hun, i was still getting BFN's at 12dpo so don't give up yet hun!! i also got the sore boobs but not as sore as i remember them with LM, try retesting in a few days hun
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhi didnt get sore boobs but my nipples were so sssssooooorrrrreeeee!!!!! ouch it was really not nice to be in a bra!


----------



## hedgewitch

yeah MS is great lol but i was so bad with LM that i went into Ketoacidosis and collapsed nearly went in a coma all due to the Graves disease so really nervous about being that poorly again, matt running round making me eat and stuff though lol so i know he is thinking the same thing hehe
got the hospital this morning and feeling a little nervous about it all lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> ohhi didnt get sore boobs but my nipples were so sssssooooorrrrreeeee!!!!! ouch it was really not nice to be in a bra!

the hardest thing i found was that all pg symptoms are similar to AF ones so even though i was actually thinking i was pg i kept getting negs so it makes you then think you are imagining it all lol
i noticed about a week ago i didn't want matt touching my boobs at all, it wasn't that they were too sore it was a weird fuzzy feeling that was quite irritating lol


----------



## hedgewitch

when we all got our BFP we need to set up a group for BFP's from this group so we can all still be together lol


----------



## LittleAurora

good luck at the hospital!!! seeing your wee cell baby!! lol! I cant wait to hear the news back! 
I can see your smile from here!!!






I have a new mobile number ill pm it to you.


----------



## LittleAurora

.


----------



## LittleAurora

hedgewitch said:


> when we all got our BFP we need to set up a group for BFP's from this group so we can all still be together lol

yese in the pregnancy buddies thread?


----------



## MissyMojo

its my nips that arte hurting me - cant bare my bra and anything touching is like sandpaper to them!!!

will test on monday / tuesday i rekopn !

off to work in a baggy tee n leggings - fuck it its friday eh? xxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for baggy tees and leggins!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

and little ugg style woolen boots from shoezone :)

decided to wear hubbys regt tee shirt pmsl - :)


----------



## LittleAurora

oh i hate those boots! they look like slippers! my mum has a pair lol!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> yese in the pregnancy buddies thread?

yeah we need to set one up lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi lindsey hunni. How you feeling? I have to admit. I'm not the biggest fan of these boots either. But they're great for slobbing about in


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Hi lindsey hunni. How you feeling? I have to admit. I'm not the biggest fan of these boots either. But they're great for slobbing about in

a lil better today temps down and headaches gone :thumbup: really depressed this week tho lol keep crying


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww sweetheart. Big big hugs x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
I wonder how many threads I can find your post in to do that??? LOL If I was more excited, I'd be mental! That test is gorgeous!!!

Linds - Glad your temp is down! :hugs:

As for the preg buddy thread for graduates from here... I'm really hope to sign up to that soon! Oh, please! Oh, please! LOL


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies so i tested this morning again and also put yesterdays next to it for comparison,..........what do you think???
> 
> View attachment 68327
> 
> 
> View attachment 68328
> 
> 
> View attachment 68330
> 
> 
> did i gets my brand new shiny BFP??


thats a definate BFP huge congratulations hunny xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> yese in the pregnancy buddies thread?
> 
> yeah we need to set one up lolClick to expand...



Hi hunny, when you are feeling up to it, could i get a spell cast please :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the 2nd one SO MUCH!!!! :hugs: That's adorable! The first is great too... but the 2nd one can't be beat! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lincoln Girl said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i tested this morning again and also put yesterdays next to it for comparison,..........what do you think???
> 
> View attachment 68327
> 
> 
> View attachment 68328
> 
> 
> View attachment 68330
> 
> 
> did i gets my brand new shiny BFP??
> 
> 
> thats a definate BFP huge congratulations hunny xxxxx :happydance:Click to expand...

ive just rememberd who u are! lol from WI?


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks megg!! in the 1st one you can see my jeans digging into me!! I feel i can post these now casue my belly is hard now! lol..and doesnt change much like with the bloating! altho i wont make you suffer with nakked ones....yet lol


----------



## Megg33k

If they're on FB, I'll get to see anyway! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ii has no idea when im gonna ov lol my temp isnt telling me and the ov tests have been getting darker


----------



## LittleAurora

Megg33k said:


> If they're on FB, I'll get to see anyway! :)

def no nakked ones on FB either! they are in out private collection! lol *rubs hands suggestively* ;)


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg

that is one damn fine bump!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies i am back from the hospital, they couldn't see anything which is perfectly normal but what they did see is a damn fine 19mm endometrium lining!!!!!
they have took bloods and will be ringing me later with the levels and they expect it to be about 600-700ish so we shall see, back on sunday for retest and then back next week for a scan so as soon as i know i will let you guys know
i am going to go back and have a read now lol


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh great news about your lining! all thick andready for bubs to get comfy!!!!

how are you feeeling???


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> well ladies i am back from the hospital, they couldn't see anything which is perfectly normal but what they did see is a damn fine 19mm endometrium lining!!!!!
> they have took bloods and will be ringing me later with the levels and they expect it to be about 600-700ish so we shall see, back on sunday for retest and then back next week for a scan so as soon as i know i will let you guys know
> i am going to go back and have a read now lol



:thumbup::flower:

nice one


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg



ooooh love to have a bump like that again,


----------



## LittleAurora

do you think it too big for how many weeks I am?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> well ladies i am back from the hospital, they couldn't see anything which is perfectly normal but what they did see is a damn fine 19mm endometrium lining!!!!!
> they have took bloods and will be ringing me later with the levels and they expect it to be about 600-700ish so we shall see, back on sunday for retest and then back next week for a scan so as soon as i know i will let you guys know
> i am going to go back and have a read now lol

Sounds great so far! Can't wait for the blood results! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> do you think it too big for how many weeks I am?

not at all every bump is differnt hun


----------



## LittleAurora

apparently my womb is the size of a water mellon at this point! who knew! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

ooooh :) a watermelon!! ur bump is sooooo pretty!

:happydance: sam :hug:


i keep sitting at my desk holding my bra away from my boobs - if im not :bfp: bound then why oh why the bloody painful nips?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> ohh great news about your lining! all thick andready for bubs to get comfy!!!!
> 
> how are you feeeling???

tired and queasy lol, same as for the last few day, apart from that i am ok, not going to let it worry me (she says pacing up and down the living room waiting for the phone to ring)


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...dont panic its still early days for the real symptoms to kick in! lol 

you'll be reet! lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

dont want to depress ppl but my friends are having the funeral for their little boy now. If you remember I posted on her a while ago.

RIP Thomas xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs:


LittleAurora said:


> dont want to depress ppl but my friends are having the funeral for their little boy now. If you remember I posted on her a while ago.
> 
> RIP Thomas xx


----------



## LittleAurora

It seems like the time for bad news, but a friend of mind died yesterday morning she lost the battle with cance. leaving behind a 3yr old daughter :(


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies, i have some news, the hospital just rang and they have said i will probably miscarry in the next few days, my HCG levels are only 96 and they predicted before i left the hospital this morning that they should be at least 600 by now


----------



## LittleAurora

i got my bloods done at around 5 weeks i think and ther were only in the 100's I think


----------



## LittleAurora

i got my bloods done at around 5 weeks i think and they were only in the 100's I think


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> i got my bloods done at around 5 weeks i think and they were only in the 100's I think

bens been reading up lol at 16 dpo she should be around 95


----------



## moggymay

Sam found this in another thread...
Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml


----------



## LittleAurora

ha! I was just looking for the same thing! lol

https://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html


----------



## moggymay

when will they do blood hcg levels again Sam?


----------



## Tulip

No no no no Sam, I will not have this. They told you that you were infertile not so long ago. Your body CAN do this with our love and support. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## camocutie2006

Tulip said:


> No no no no Sam, I will not have this. They told you that you were infertile not so long ago. Your body CAN do this with our love and support. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

agreed! you got this! :hugs:


----------



## camocutie2006

LittleAurora that bump is so cute!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think sams doctors are complete numptys first they says shes going thru manapouse and now this:wacko:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam you levels are well within the regular so don't let them make you doubt it! 

:hugs:

It will be a sticky one!

Aurora love the bump pic so sorry for your friends and bless the family and the 3yr old :hugs:

to all other ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my chart is compleatly buggerd this mth my temps been soo high the past few days i cant tell if or when ive ovd lol


----------



## LittleAurora

im sorry i dont know anything about temping or charts so i cant help!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> im sorry i dont know anything about temping or charts so i cant help!

neither do i really lol bens the expert at it not me:haha: just got a darker line then yesterday on my opk so hopefully getting ready to ov


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed heads started up again night ladies xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight? i have spent the last few hours crying lol and then went and crawled into my bed!
feel like shit!!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so need some advice here
i am on cd27 today i am now 15dpo so 3 weeks and 6days pg yeah and everywhere i look i find that i am ok with a level of 96
https://babymed.com/FAQ/Content.aspx?14374

can you guys take a look please as i am sure they are wrong


----------



## MissyMojo

sam put away the google! i told u on the fone = ur allright at 96 for your dpo!!!!!!

:hugs: babes - stupid drs worrying you!!!

btw bath helped boobs loads!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> sam put away the google! i told u on the fone = ur allright at 96 for your dpo!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: babes - stupid drs worrying you!!!
> 
> btw bath helped boobs loads!

glad the bath helped sweetie!! i think david is having some weird fetish in the middle of the night while you sleep, he is attacking your nips with a file lolhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_9.gif
i know this is a saw lol but its all i could get lmao


----------



## MissyMojo

ive beeen out the bath bout an house now and theyre starting to "heat up" again . but what can i do lol!!!

roll on tuesday! i want my miraclulous :bfp:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> ive beeen out the bath bout an house now and theyre starting to "heat up" again . but what can i do lol!!!
> 
> roll on tuesday! i want my miraclulous :bfp:

i'd tell you put some ice cubes on the end of them but chances are hubby would jump on you if you sit there doing that lol, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_26.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl - he keeps pulling on them! asking if theres milk in them! git!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> ive beeen out the bath bout an house now and theyre starting to "heat up" again . but what can i do lol!!!
> 
> roll on tuesday! i want my miraclulous :bfp:

and you will get that BFP hun same as my levels are gonna be just fine on Sunday!! i demand it from Mother Earth, she has taken enough from me and i have given her enough, i have tried to accept every baby i have lost and not lose my faith thinking they were taken for a reason beyond my knowledge but tried to understand, now i demand that i am given this pregnancy and its a healthy one and i get a healthy live child to love and raise forever at the end of it!!
i also demand that you all get yours too with the same conditions!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> pmsl - he keeps pulling on them! asking if theres milk in them! git!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## frogger3240

HunnieBee83 said:


> I love reading the posts here :). Can I join? Can someone do a spell for me? DF, and I pray everyday for our :bfp:. :af: NEVER comes on time!! I loathe the woman!!!! Anyway! I THINK Im ovulating this week, so I did the :sex:, and used a softcup. I never thought TTC would be sooooo hard! Hope all is well!!!


https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/Hannie_1948/Welcome%20and%20Hello/welcomebears.jpg

so glad that you have joined us...sending you lots of babydust your way...
https://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q305/Katharine4444/thbabydust.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

and then meg and lindsey can join in , in a week or soo with theres and we can al b bump buddies and moan the whole summer bout being hot with our bumps and bad summer maternity wear etc


----------



## MissyMojo

hey frogger how u feeling 2nite xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey patty hun, how are you today? did you go to work today?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

that would be so cool if all the hedgewitch gang got theirs wouldn't it, which reminds me i will get on to any spell requests tomorrow, just had a bit of a freaky day

patty we need to set up a hedgewitch graduates thread hun so we can all go over when we get our BFP's


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> SHINY SHINY :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> 
> i got :bfn: this am - at aprx 12dpo, but still with the sore boobs!!!!! even inverting the line got me nada! lol, i want some dollar tree tests pmsl!
> 
> :hugs: and welcome :friends: to the newbies
> 
> 
> :hugs2: and :kiss: to my lovelys xxxxxx
> 
> hey hun, i was still getting BFN's at 12dpo so don't give up yet hun!! i also got the sore boobs but not as sore as i remember them with LM, try retesting in a few days hun
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gifClick to expand...

I agree with Sam hun dont' give up just yet....praying that you get your BFP within a couple of days....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> hey frogger how u feeling 2nite xxxxxx :hugs:

Hey hun, I'm doing ok I guess...just got home from work and feel like I'm dragging big time...how are you doing?....thanks for asking about me...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darling :hugs: depression is such a bitch, i hate my bad bouts :(


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> im off to bed heads started up again night ladies xx

hope your head feels better soon...have a great night sleep....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> ive beeen out the bath bout an house now and theyre starting to "heat up" again . but what can i do lol!!!
> 
> roll on tuesday! i want my miraclulous :bfp:
> 
> and you will get that BFP hun same as my levels are gonna be just fine on Sunday!! i demand it from Mother Earth, she has taken enough from me and i have given her enough, i have tried to accept every baby i have lost and not lose my faith thinking they were taken for a reason beyond my knowledge but tried to understand, now i demand that i am given this pregnancy and its a healthy one and i get a healthy live child to love and raise forever at the end of it!!
> i also demand that you all get yours too with the same conditions!!Click to expand...



sam I love the attitude that you have now hun...we all will get our BFP's and you will have a beautiful baby in 8 months....:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Hey hun, I'm doing ok I guess...just got home from work and feel like I'm dragging big time...how are you doing?....thanks for asking about me...:hugs::hugs:

sorry you're still feeling down hun, i know how i get, especially tonight but i am feeling brighter now,
what are your plans for tonight sweetie? we are just watching a film while i am gass bagging to you gals.
you need to put your feet up, get Tim to fix dinner if you haven't eaten and rest up a while, take some time for you,xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey patty hun, how are you today? did you go to work today?xx

hey hun, I'm doing ok....how are you doing?...I sent you a message through the phone this morning to let you know that I was thinking about you....yep I went to work didn't want to but we need the money...so how are you feeling today?...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam I love the attitude that you have now hun...we all will get our BFP's and you will have a beautiful baby in 8 months....:hugs:

just hope the docs are wrong i really do!!


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> aww darling :hugs: depression is such a bitch, i hate my bad bouts :(

thanks for your hugs hun yep the depression is kicking my butt ....I hate it...wish it would go away....:cry::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

sam!!!!!!!!1 the drs are wrong - they have been wrong so many other tmes too!


froggger :hug: :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, I'm doing ok I guess...just got home from work and feel like I'm dragging big time...how are you doing?....thanks for asking about me...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> sorry you're still feeling down hun, i know how i get, especially tonight but i am feeling brighter now,
> what are your plans for tonight sweetie? we are just watching a film while i am gass bagging to you gals.
> you need to put your feet up, get Tim to fix dinner if you haven't eaten and rest up a while, take some time for you,xxClick to expand...

thanks sam hun I just hope this depression will go away soon....I am so glad that your feeling brighter hun don't listen to those doctors they are full of poooo...your levels are within the range right??? I have been trying to catch up and read all of the posts so its taking me a little longer to catch up..sorry!!!:winkwink:

yep Tim he just left to go and pick up some pizza and breadstixs for supper and I'm sitting on the couch relaxing now...well when I got home I started cleaning up the kitchen got that all done and now sitting...so when Tim gets back we will be having some pizza...yummy!!!! pineapple and bacon with lots of cheese...:happydance: I want to watch a scary movie tonight but not sure if Tim will watch it with me I want us to watch a movie together tonight....what movie are you watching sam?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam I love the attitude that you have now hun...we all will get our BFP's and you will have a beautiful baby in 8 months....:hugs:
> 
> just hope the docs are wrong i really do!!Click to expand...

sam those doctors are really crazy hun look what all they have put you through...they are just being a**'s....your level is going to be fine hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> sam!!!!!!!!1 the drs are wrong - they have been wrong so many other tmes too!
> 
> 
> froggger :hug: :hugs:

thanks for the hugs hun...they mean alot to me.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

i hate it when my depression gets the better of me, i even contemplated going back on the anti depressants, the docs kept telling me too but i am glad i didn't, for me they make me very trance like lol, just not myself if you know what i mean, they make me feel out of sorts.


----------



## hedgewitch

we are watching an old one, Bulletproof Monk its funny lol, very cheesy!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i loved bulletproof monk!


my fave film is Serenity!


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> my 1st posted bump pics!! be kind!! 15 weeks exactly! lol
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0012-1.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Abcd0013-1.jpg

awwww your baby bump is beautiful hun....thanks for sharing the pics with us....:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i was on citalopram for my depression and felt lke a zombie - took myself off it!

but still battle with bad bouts of it!


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> do you think it too big for how many weeks I am?

you could have 2 in there hun....:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

i have been on alsorts, prozac and amitrypteline are two of them, i was also really zoned out


----------



## MissyMojo

just wanted to share this with you, from my friend niki

I am wearing a pair of shoes.
They are ugly shoes.
Uncomfortable shoes.
I hate my shoes.
Each day I wear them, and each day I wish I had another pair.
Some days my shoes hurt so bad that I do not think I can take another step.
Yet, I continue to wear them.
I get funny looks wearing these shoes.
They are looks of sympathy.
I can tell in others eyes that they are glad they are my shoes and not theirs.
They never talk about my shoes.
To learn how awful my shoes are might make them uncomfortable.
To truly understand these shoes you must walk in them.
But, once you put them on, you can never take them off.
I now realize that I am not the only one who wears these shoes.
There are many pairs in this world.
Some woman are like me and ache daily as they try and walk in them.
Some have learned how to walk in them so they don't hurt quite as much.
Some have worn the shoes so long that days will go by before they think about how much they hurt.
No woman deserves to wear these shoes.
Yet, because of these shoes I am a stronger woman.
These shoes have given me the strength to face anything.
They have made me who I am.
I will forever walk in the shoes of a woman who has lost a child


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> just wanted to share this with you, from my friend niki
> 
> I am wearing a pair of shoes.
> They are ugly shoes.
> Uncomfortable shoes.
> I hate my shoes.
> Each day I wear them, and each day I wish I had another pair.
> Some days my shoes hurt so bad that I do not think I can take another step.
> Yet, I continue to wear them.
> I get funny looks wearing these shoes.
> They are looks of sympathy.
> I can tell in others eyes that they are glad they are my shoes and not theirs.
> They never talk about my shoes.
> To learn how awful my shoes are might make them uncomfortable.
> To truly understand these shoes you must walk in them.
> But, once you put them on, you can never take them off.
> I now realize that I am not the only one who wears these shoes.
> There are many pairs in this world.
> Some woman are like me and ache daily as they try and walk in them.
> Some have learned how to walk in them so they don't hurt quite as much.
> Some have worn the shoes so long that days will go by before they think about how much they hurt.
> No woman deserves to wear these shoes.
> Yet, because of these shoes I am a stronger woman.
> These shoes have given me the strength to face anything.
> They have made me who I am.
> I will forever walk in the shoes of a woman who has lost a child

thanks for posting that hun, its beautiful,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

made me n her cry, she lost her lil boy at 22 weeks


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to share this with you, from my friend niki
> 
> I am wearing a pair of shoes.
> They are ugly shoes.
> Uncomfortable shoes.
> I hate my shoes.
> Each day I wear them, and each day I wish I had another pair.
> Some days my shoes hurt so bad that I do not think I can take another step.
> Yet, I continue to wear them.
> I get funny looks wearing these shoes.
> They are looks of sympathy.
> I can tell in others eyes that they are glad they are my shoes and not theirs.
> They never talk about my shoes.
> To learn how awful my shoes are might make them uncomfortable.
> To truly understand these shoes you must walk in them.
> But, once you put them on, you can never take them off.
> I now realize that I am not the only one who wears these shoes.
> There are many pairs in this world.
> Some woman are like me and ache daily as they try and walk in them.
> Some have learned how to walk in them so they don't hurt quite as much.
> Some have worn the shoes so long that days will go by before they think about how much they hurt.
> No woman deserves to wear these shoes.
> Yet, because of these shoes I am a stronger woman.
> These shoes have given me the strength to face anything.
> They have made me who I am.
> I will forever walk in the shoes of a woman who has lost a child
> 
> thanks for posting that hun, its beautiful,xxClick to expand...

thanks hun I agree with Sam it was beautiful.....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> made me n her cry, she lost her lil boy at 22 weeks

oh wow hun I'm truly sorry about her losing her baby boy that is really heart breaking....but it was beautiful thanks for sharing it with us....


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> made me n her cry, she lost her lil boy at 22 weeks

yeah its a hard one for me to read too hun, i know how she feels and i am glad she has someone like you for a friend,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i should probably b headin to bed .... lol


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i should probably b headin to bed .... lol

yeah time is a ticking hun, bedtime!! night night hun, sweet dreams, good talking to you tonight,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

you too sam,

big big hugs to my ladies :hugs: :friends: 

frogger feel better soon babes

Sam -- u stop worrying!!

add me on messenger [email protected]


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> you too sam,
> 
> big big hugs to my ladies :hugs: :friends:
> 
> frogger feel better soon babes
> 
> Sam -- u stop worrying!!
> 
> add me on messenger [email protected]

thanks hun...hope you have a great night sleep tonight...enjoyed chatting with you to ....sending you lots of hugs....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

sam hun I will be back in a few I'm going to eat real fast....if not on here I will check to see if your on yahoo messenger ok..talk to you in a few and if you need to go ahead and head to bed I will understand and I will talk with you tomorrow...love ya...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok hun no worries,x


----------



## frogger3240

sam hun I tried to reach you through yahoo messenger and I guess that you have gone to bed...I am going to head to bed and watch some Tv I will catch you tomorrow hun...have a wonderful night...:hugs:

to the rest of you wonderful ladies hope you all have a wonderful night also and i will talk to you all tomorrow....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## camocutie2006

beautiful poem! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

i am awake cos i just can't sleep too anxious but i have come up with a theory. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gifok so i think what could have happened is this when i rang up the hospital i had only just got a positive test that morning on a digital, i had been having positive tests for a day or so if you remember but they were very faint yeah well when the nurse asked me today when i got a positive test, i said two days ago, well 3 if you count the really faint one, so then she asked me what date i ovulated so i told her it was cd 12, so what if she thought that when i got the positive test i was like 4 weeks that day ie cd28 (which in reality was cd26) and then has subtracted that so 28-12= 18 dpo. so now look at the levels for that range 
https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html

so i am infact only today (saturday) 16dpo so obviously my levels would be lower 
lol sorry girls just had that thought and got all excited hehe


----------



## camocutie2006

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all im feeling MUCH better today may even get a chance for some bding before the big o! i have a feeling we need to this mth especialy after my dream last night! i dreamnt about mum and dad buying baby clothes and then dad coming into our room and saying well your going to be needing these arent you oh and I had a pregnancy ticker that id made myself with scan pics in it:haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

sam my 1st blood tests at around 5 weeks 'only' started of in hundreds and 'only' rose to the 400s 3 days later


----------



## Megg33k

I keep crying reading this bloody thread! Crying at the poem! Crying and Linds' dream! Crying at the hospital messing Sam about! Crying when she figures out that its all okay! Crying as I type this! WTF?!?!

I wish I had more to say at the moment... but I don't know if I've EVER been this emotional! I think there's something come loose in my head! :wacko: & :rofl: at the same time!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I keep crying reading this bloody thread! Crying at the poem! Crying and Linds' dream! Crying at the hospital messing Sam about! Crying when she figures out that its all okay! Crying as I type this! WTF?!?!
> 
> I wish I had more to say at the moment... but I don't know if I've EVER been this emotional! I think there's something come loose in my head! :wacko: & :rofl: at the same time!

im exatly the same lately megg hun been crying at everything lol


----------



## LittleAurora

aww girls!! your going to drown us! ;) lol BUG HUGS XX


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - :hugs:

Aurora - :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: bk atcha


Megg33k said:


> Linds - :hugs:
> 
> Aurora - :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> aww girls!! your going to drown us! ;) lol BUG HUGS XX

hows not so little lego?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: flip sake so depressing how can scuse the word im gonna use here chavs that do nothing but scrounge dont work a day in there life fall pregnant so fast just seen on my fb that a girl i went to school with is now on her 4th child:cry: oh and another thing that peeves me off is why do ppl have babies if they are going to send them to day nursery all day all week 7-7 at the age of just 6 weeks?!


----------



## Megg33k

I still don't know what chav means! :(

I know, hun! I have people all over my FB that I graduated with or a few years BEFORE and they're all on kid 1, 2, 3, 4... :cry: WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I still don't know what chav means! :(
> 
> I know, hun! I have people all over my FB that I graduated with or a few years BEFORE and they're all on kid 1, 2, 3, 4... :cry: WTF is wrong with me?

chav =https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


----------



## LittleAurora

aww dont think about other ppl, your time will come sooner or later. xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls, im off out to darlo to purchase a pool, and some hpts and :cry: my jeans are getting tighter:(


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> aww dont think about other ppl, your time will come sooner *or later*. xx

That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> aww dont think about other ppl, your time will come sooner *or later*. xx
> 
> That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!Click to expand...

how old are you hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
had to laugh at that hun, i am like 35 nearly and my age has definately caught up with me lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies........how are we all today? i am knackered, i went bed at 5am this morning, then i was up by 7am going the loo again!! then i was up at gone 8am then dozed till 10.30am, damn insomnia is back!! also got sore boobies today YYYEEEEEEEEHHAAAWWW!!!!!!
so i can't see how if my levels are dropping i got sore boobs today, fluffin idiots!!
whats everyone's plans for today?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: girls, im off out to darlo to purchase a pool, and some hpts and :cry: my jeans are getting tighter:(

my jeans are also tighter lol, hope you have a nice day hun!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - I'm 29... just turned. But I intended to have both of my children before I was 30. I've seen that dream die, and now I'm worried I won't even have the chance to have 1 in my arms by then! I know its silly and I have time... but this isn't how it was supposed to work!

Sam - My boobies hurt today too... and I have insomnia. Can I have my BFP now? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Linds - I'm 29... just turned. But I intended to have both of my children before I was 30. I've seen that dream die, and now I'm worried I won't even have the chance to have 1 in my arms by then! I know its silly and I have time... but this isn't how it was supposed to work!
> 
> Sam - My boobies hurt today too... and I have insomnia. Can I have my BFP now? :rofl:

29 isnt too old hun ur still younge compared to aLOT of mothers we have a mum at a nursery i work at whos in her 50s!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh its cold!!! I am so confussed! I got the kids dressed to go to the park but then these dark clouds rolled in and I said to them, do you mind if we dont go out and we get the paints out instead and they were cool with that, but now the clouds are gone and the sun is back out!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/CommentCrazyGirl/Smileys%20Emotions/Snarky%20Mad/frazzled.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

your wish is my command:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> i am awake cos i just can't sleep too anxious but i have come up with a theory. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gifok so i think what could have happened is this when i rang up the hospital i had only just got a positive test that morning on a digital, i had been having positive tests for a day or so if you remember but they were very faint yeah well when the nurse asked me today when i got a positive test, i said two days ago, well 3 if you count the really faint one, so then she asked me what date i ovulated so i told her it was cd 12, so what if she thought that when i got the positive test i was like 4 weeks that day ie cd28 (which in reality was cd26) and then has subtracted that so 28-12= 18 dpo. so now look at the levels for that range
> https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html
> 
> so i am infact only today (saturday) 16dpo so obviously my levels would be lower
> lol sorry girls just had that thought and got all excited hehe


i believe that also sam hun your fine and the baby is fine so try not to worry hun I know its hard....but we are here for you through this all....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are we all im feeling MUCH better today may even get a chance for some bding before the big o! i have a feeling we need to this mth especialy after my dream last night! i dreamnt about mum and dad buying baby clothes and then dad coming into our room and saying well your going to be needing these arent you oh and I had a pregnancy ticker that id made myself with scan pics in it:haha:

glad that your feeling better.....hope your ovulation will come soon...and hoping that your dream will come true....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I keep crying reading this bloody thread! Crying at the poem! Crying and Linds' dream! Crying at the hospital messing Sam about! Crying when she figures out that its all okay! Crying as I type this! WTF?!?!
> 
> I wish I had more to say at the moment... but I don't know if I've EVER been this emotional! I think there's something come loose in my head! :wacko: & :rofl: at the same time!

megg hun hope thats a sign that your getting your BFP this cycle....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: girls, im off out to darlo to purchase a pool, and some hpts and :cry: my jeans are getting tighter:(

have fun and drive safe :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> had to laugh at that hun, i am like 35 nearly and my age has definately caught up with me lolClick to expand...

wow!!! I would love to trade ages with you all I think that I am the oldest one here:shrug: I am 41 years old I will be 42 on December 4th....so ladies you all are young....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Morning ladies........how are we all today? i am knackered, i went bed at 5am this morning, then i was up by 7am going the loo again!! then i was up at gone 8am then dozed till 10.30am, damn insomnia is back!! also got sore boobies today YYYEEEEEEEEHHAAAWWW!!!!!!
> so i can't see how if my levels are dropping i got sore boobs today, fluffin idiots!!
> whats everyone's plans for today?

awww sam hun I'm sorry that the isomnia is getting to you again hun hope it gets better...and thats wonderful girl that your boobs are sore now...wooohoo yep those doctors are fluffin idiots:thumbup:


well my plans for today are clean and paint Emma's bedroom what about you?


----------



## frogger3240

I forgot to say last night that I had a dream the night before that my grandfather passed away now doesn't that mean that a birth is going to happen????:shrug: I sure don't want my grandfather to pass away....


----------



## frogger3240

I will be back after I fix breakfast.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Thanks! I'm going to assume that the :dust: did it's job and I'm now up the duff! LOL

Linds - Yeah, I know I'm not too old for it work out... but my husband and I have talked at length and have set some limits on how long we're willing to go at this. Our "soft limit" is 35, and our "hard limit" is 37. If I don't have a child by 37, I will never be having one. I'm only willing to give my life over to this awful feeling of TTC for a certain amount of time. So, I don't have that much time in reality!

Patty - I hope its a sign of it too! Curious though... I don't know what your dream may mean... but you said you're 41 and your grandfather is still living? I'm always fascinated by people having grandparents living when they're older than me. I lost 3 out of 4 grandparents before I was 6 yrs old and the last one when I was 22. So, its not really about your age... I'm just not used to the thought of adults with grandparents! How lucky!!! :hugs:

Can I just say that I cried the whole time I typed that too? If I don't get a BFP, I'm going to have my tear ducts surgically removed!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going from the convo on the phone ive just had with sam id say she has a sticky bean lol "im gonna be sick im gonna be sick " lol


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> had to laugh at that hun, i am like 35 nearly and my age has definately caught up with me lolClick to expand...
> 
> *wow!!! I would love to trade ages with you all I think that I am the oldest one here I am 41 years old I will be 42 on December 4th....so ladies you all are young*....:thumbup:Click to expand...


nope,,, maybe the second oldest, im 42 will 43 in June


----------



## snowdrops

i see yers having a good yap last night, lol....

gawd feel like i will be the only one that wont be joining in the bump club
and left here alll by meself..


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so here's todays test lol, taken about half hour ago, bearing in mind i have had no sleep so been up and down to the loo all night and all morning so no real urine in my bladder
yesterdays was with FMU on top
and todays is bottom



line came up within 7 seconds


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> i see yers having a good yap last night, lol....
> 
> gawd feel like i will be the only one that wont be joining in the bump club
> and left here alll by meself..

il prob still be here hun lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> going from the convo on the phone ive just had with sam id say she has a sticky bean lol "im gonna be sick im gonna be sick " lol

lol yep i went and made friends with the u bend again https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_7.gif


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> going from the convo on the phone ive just had with sam id say she has a sticky bean lol "im gonna be sick im gonna be sick " lol
> 
> lol yep i went and made friends with the u bend again https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_7.gifClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies

i think i may b one of the youngest at 23?

we've ended up at the inlaws - havnt bought a pool and hubby is watching the toon match with his da n mate!!!

hubby asked me this morning tho - are u sure you not pregnant - you whinged on and on like this about your boobs last time too,, - backhanded pma ? hahha
asked him to pick me up some tests today too while he bought his lager and he got me a twin pak of 1st response ready for monday / tuesday !! , monday wil be cd 34. tues 35, aprox 15ish dpo? 

:hugs: to you all my lovelies,

anyone about on msn/yahooo today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> heya ladies
> 
> i think i may b one of the youngest at 23?
> 
> we've ended up at the inlaws - havnt bought a pool and hubby is watching the toon match with his da n mate!!!
> 
> hubby asked me this morning tho - are u sure you not pregnant - you whinged on and on like this about your boobs last time too,, - backhanded pma ? hahha
> asked him to pick me up some tests today too while he bought his lager and he got me a twin pak of 1st response ready for monday / tuesday !! , monday wil be cd 34. tues 35, aprox 15ish dpo?
> 
> :hugs: to you all my lovelies,
> 
> anyone about on msn/yahooo today?

im about lol ben wont let me out of bed so nothing else to do


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you sweetheart, still poorly? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bless you sweetheart, still poorly? :hugs:

yep need to get rid of it by monday i have 5 days work and wont be able to work if like this:(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww nooo, hot baths, and orange juices and multi vits

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww nooo, hot baths, and orange juices and multi vits
> 
> :hugs:

i tried hot baths last night and made me feel ten times worse:(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hun x x


----------



## camocutie2006

Im going to be 23 in july. 

Sam- That bfp is coming up stronger and stronger!


----------



## MissyMojo

im 24 this july coming n hubster turned 22 in jan


----------



## camocutie2006

when in july!?


----------



## MissyMojo

july 25th, im a lovely leo, hubbys jan 15th a capricorn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> july 25th, im a lovely leo, hubbys jan 15th a capricorn

you looks younger then u are lol i thought u were only19-20 lol


----------



## camocutie2006

my wedding anv is the 1st my bday is the 13 and hubby is the 19th lol. We are both cancers


----------



## MissyMojo

yeh - im always getting bloody ID'd lol, just hope i stay looking young, hubby looks older than his 22


----------



## camocutie2006

lol! my hubby is going to be 24. i get carded all the darn time.. but i'd rather that then not.. makes me feel younger than i am


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> yeh - im always getting bloody ID'd lol, just hope i stay looking young, hubby looks older than his 22

lol im the same always get id'd and 25 in december eeek im getting old!


----------



## MissyMojo

i dnt mind getting ID'd for 18/21 

but ive been ID'd for a 12a dvd!!!! i was 21 at the time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i dnt mind getting ID'd for 18/21
> 
> but ive been ID'd for a 12a dvd!!!! i was 21 at the time

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

so i through a hissy fit!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> so i through a hissy fit!!!

lol thats funny i still get id'd at my corner shop or lottery


----------



## buddy1985

hi im new to this part so was just wondering what i have to do to have a spell cast?


----------



## MissyMojo

i sum x get stopped for lottery like


----------



## MissyMojo

hi buddy, sam - *hedgewitch*, will get you a spell sorted hunni, pm her ur name and oh's name and where u are in your cycle darl xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

buddy1985 said:


> hi im new to this part so was just wondering what i have to do to have a spell cast?

hiya if you send you email addy to hedgewitch (sam) and i think it was ur name and hubbys name ermm i think lol she will do ur casting for you


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Thanks! I'm going to assume that the :dust: did it's job and I'm now up the duff! LOL
> 
> Linds - Yeah, I know I'm not too old for it work out... but my husband and I have talked at length and have set some limits on how long we're willing to go at this. Our "soft limit" is 35, and our "hard limit" is 37. If I don't have a child by 37, I will never be having one. I'm only willing to give my life over to this awful feeling of TTC for a certain amount of time. So, I don't have that much time in reality!
> 
> Patty - I hope its a sign of it too! Curious though... I don't know what your dream may mean... but you said you're 41 and your grandfather is still living? I'm always fascinated by people having grandparents living when they're older than me. I lost 3 out of 4 grandparents before I was 6 yrs old and the last one when I was 22. So, its not really about your age... I'm just not used to the thought of adults with grandparents! How lucky!!! :hugs:
> 
> Can I just say that I cried the whole time I typed that too? If I don't get a BFP, I'm going to have my tear ducts surgically removed!

Hey Megg, I think that my grandfather is 86 years old and he still gets around fine and drives to....I'm sorry that you lost your grandparents at a young age...my grandmother passed away almost 6 years old well it will be 6 years as of May 31 this year and that about killed me I lost my best friend .....


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's the bit that worries me! :( I'm not getting any younger!
> 
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> had to laugh at that hun, i am like 35 nearly and my age has definately caught up with me lolClick to expand...
> 
> *wow!!! I would love to trade ages with you all I think that I am the oldest one here I am 41 years old I will be 42 on December 4th....so ladies you all are young*....:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope,,, maybe the second oldest, im 42 will 43 in JuneClick to expand...

YAY!!!! I'm soooooo glad that I'm not the only one that is in her 40's...woohoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok so here's todays test lol, taken about half hour ago, bearing in mind i have had no sleep so been up and down to the loo all night and all morning so no real urine in my bladder
> yesterdays was with FMU on top
> and todays is bottom
> 
> View attachment 68591
> 
> 
> line came up within 7 seconds

that line is way stronger now and darker....see your baby will be a keeper sam so try not to worry I know its hard but I'm soooo tickled that your pregnant...woohoo!!!!!!

Hey are you able to still cast fertility spells even with you being pregnant sam?...just watching out for ya...:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
hey camo, Patty, Jacqui, linds, , Aurora, jo, Megg and everyone else,
ok so i need a favour off you ladies, over the last few days i have had a few requests for castings, can you either go back in the thread or if you already posted re-post or just send me your names, cycle dates if possible and an email address and i will get it sorted asap, just with everything going on in the last few days i haven't made a note of it stupidly and now i have a backlog lol

not much happening at Hedge Towers today, i am totally knackered, lack of sleep, so managed to get a couple of hours this afternoon and got up and threw up lmao, this MS malarky is already getting me off guard hehe, didn't think i would get MS so soon in as i was about 6 weeks with LM when it kicked off but this time i had a bit before i even got my BFP (still can't get used to reading that lol) so me and my friend the u bend are getting very friendly!!
what are we all up to tomorrow? its mothers day here in the UK, i'm going shopping, least the fact that its my first Mothers Day since LM died isn't as sad as it was going to be, we got a little beany and that was the best ever present LM could have given me!!


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> that line is way stronger now and darker....see your baby will be a keeper sam so try not to worry I know its hard but I'm soooo tickled that your pregnant...woohoo!!!!!!
> 
> Hey are you able to still cast fertility spells even with you being pregnant sam?...just watching out for ya...:winkwink:

Hey Hun, oh Patty i hope you're right sweetie, i really do!!
how has your day been? had a quiet day here myself besides the dulcet tones of me retching that is lmao 
Kids send their love and hugs,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

buddy1985 said:


> hi im new to this part so was just wondering what i have to do to have a spell cast?

hey Buddy i will sort out the casting for you, i am sure i just saw a PM from you but incase i am imagining things lol can you send me yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if possible and also an email address so i can send you over your part of the spell
i will go away now and check my lunar calender to tell you when i will be casting, hopefully you will stick around and we can all get to know you, welcome to the madness!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop i finaly got a bath and feel loads better now i managed to wash my haor tooo wooop no more greacball. now time for some bding:happydance: not that im sure when ov is lol nigh night ladies SAM get to bed early mrs you need sleep for that ikkle bitty beanie hun xxx


----------



## snowdrops

sent you a PM Sam :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> wooop i finaly got a bath and feel loads better now i managed to wash my haor tooo wooop no more greacball. now time for some bding:happydance: not that im sure when ov is lol nigh night ladies SAM get to bed early mrs you need sleep for that ikkle bitty beanie hun xxx

i will sweetie, on my way soon lol, can barely keep my eyes open hehe, turned into a right old fogey!!
night night sweet dreams hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> sent you a PM Sam :thumbup:

ok hun i shall go and have a read, how are you doing hun? is it still chilly nips weather over there? it has been beautiul here the last few days but today it was cold and overcast, brrrrr!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, ladies! I'm just popping in super quick! Hope everyone is well! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm just popping in super quick! Hope everyone is well! :hugs: to you all!

hey hun how are ya, what sort of day are you having? hope the emotional rollercoaster has slowed down somewhat for you hun, no fun being that emotional lol,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
> hey camo, Patty, Jacqui, linds, , Aurora, jo, Megg and everyone else,
> ok so i need a favour off you ladies, over the last few days i have had a few requests for castings, can you either go back in the thread or if you already posted re-post or just send me your names, cycle dates if possible and an email address and i will get it sorted asap, just with everything going on in the last few days i haven't made a note of it stupidly and now i have a backlog lol
> 
> not much happening at Hedge Towers today, i am totally knackered, lack of sleep, so managed to get a couple of hours this afternoon and got up and threw up lmao, this MS malarky is already getting me off guard hehe, didn't think i would get MS so soon in as i was about 6 weeks with LM when it kicked off but this time i had a bit before i even got my BFP (still can't get used to reading that lol) so me and my friend the u bend are getting very friendly!!
> what are we all up to tomorrow? its mothers day here in the UK, i'm going shopping, least the fact that its my first Mothers Day since LM died isn't as sad as it was going to be, we got a little beany and that was the best ever present LM could have given me!!


Happy Mothers Day Sam that was a perfect gift that you have gotten and I'm sure LM was a part of it:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Happy Mothers Day Sam that was a perfect gift that you have gotten and I'm sure LM was a part of it:winkwink:

cheers hun, how has your day been? what have you been up to sweetie?xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> that line is way stronger now and darker....see your baby will be a keeper sam so try not to worry I know its hard but I'm soooo tickled that your pregnant...woohoo!!!!!!
> 
> Hey are you able to still cast fertility spells even with you being pregnant sam?...just watching out for ya...:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Hun, oh Patty i hope you're right sweetie, i really do!!
> how has your day been? had a quiet day here myself besides the dulcet tones of me retching that is lmao
> Kids send their love and hugs,xxClick to expand...

Hey Hun, I'm really down i took a test and it was negative today is 13 dpo :cry:and remember back for the past 3 cycles I was getting BFP's every cycle and now this one its all negative and I dont' have anymore tests...gosh this really gets to me ......sorry dont' mean to share my saddness sam I don't want to bring you down when your sooo happy....

well today we have gotten the living room finished painted and moved around the furniture and we were suppose to work on Emma's bedroom but we will have to do that tomorrow....

Tell the kids that I love them and sending them lots of hugs there way from their auntie Patty:winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> wooop i finaly got a bath and feel loads better now i managed to wash my haor tooo wooop no more greacball. now time for some bding:happydance: not that im sure when ov is lol nigh night ladies SAM get to bed early mrs you need sleep for that ikkle bitty beanie hun xxx

glad that your feeling better Lindsey....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm just popping in super quick! Hope everyone is well! :hugs: to you all!

Hey Megg hun how are you doing?.....sending you lots of hugs your way also...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lindseyanne said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i tested this morning again and also put yesterdays next to it for comparison,..........what do you think???
> 
> View attachment 68327
> 
> 
> View attachment 68328
> 
> 
> View attachment 68330
> 
> 
> did i gets my brand new shiny BFP??
> 
> 
> thats a definate BFP huge congratulations hunny xxxxx :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ive just rememberd who u are! lol from WI?Click to expand...

yes its me, Mrs B xx


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies i'm heading to bed hope you all have a wonderful night sleep....talk to you all tomorrow....:hugs::hugs::sleep::sleep:


----------



## camocutie2006

Have a good night! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy mothersday all you mummies :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ooops my temps a bit buggerd this am lol very very very low dont think it was in my mouth properly :nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm doing better today! I haven't cried yet at all! I'm hoping it was a high hormone sort of few days and they'll settle a bit now! How are you and mini hedge?

Patty - I am feeling better, honey! Thanks! You don't need to apologize for sharing your sadness when you're feeling sad, hun! We want to be there for you in good time and in bad! What kind of friends would we be if we only cared when you were happy? Chin up, love! xx

Linds - Not sure HOW low it was... but with EWCM yesterday... could it be an O dip???

AFM... I FINALLY GOT SOME DAMN SLEEP! I slept from about 7pm (yeah, early, I know) until 3:30am!!! I feel so much better!

My back and hips are still killing me. I still have the pressurized feeling in my tum... with the occasional pulling, crampy, twingy, stretchy thing going on. Boobs started to hurt a bit yesterday. Had metal mouth yesterday evening and its back this morning. I'm not crying today like I was yesterday though... which is probably not so bad... I hate crying like that! Not much else going on in my weird little world. Still hoping for a BFP soon... but not testing yet!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I'm doing better today! I haven't cried yet at all! I'm hoping it was a high hormone sort of few days and they'll settle a bit now! How are you and mini hedge?
> 
> Patty - I am feeling better, honey! Thanks! You don't need to apologize for sharing your sadness when you're feeling sad, hun! We want to be there for you in good time and in bad! What kind of friends would we be if we only cared when you were happy? Chin up, love! xx
> 
> Linds - Not sure HOW low it was... but with EWCM yesterday... could it be an O dip???
> 
> AFM... I FINALLY GOT SOME DAMN SLEEP! I slept from about 7pm (yeah, early, I know) until 3:30am!!! I feel so much better!
> 
> My back and hips are still killing me. I still have the pressurized feeling in my tum... with the occasional pulling, crampy, twingy, stretchy thing going on. Boobs started to hurt a bit yesterday. Had metal mouth yesterday evening and its back this morning. I'm not crying today like I was yesterday though... which is probably not so bad... I hate crying like that! Not much else going on in my weird little world. Still hoping for a BFP soon... but not testing yet!

just put it on npw and you can see exactly how low it is lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohhhh ohh ohh i forgot to say me and ben managed to bd last night and actualy move:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, nerves have kicked in!!!! got that horrible flip flop feeling in my tummy AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!! why can't they just give you the results straight away? well just finishing my coffee and then i am heading to the hospital, please pray to anyone you think can help, God, the bin man, errmm George Clooney! all help greatfully received!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, nerves have kicked in!!!! got that horrible flip flop feeling in my tummy AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!! why can't they just give you the results straight away? well just finishing my coffee and then i am heading to the hospital, please pray to anyone you think can help, God, the bin man, errmm George Clooney! all help greatfully received!!

sam hun youl be fine i know you will:flower::hugs: just a warning tho ur sig images iss too big they will end up edititing most of it out


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - WHOA! That IS low! LOL

Sam - I'll pray to Gerard Butler if you like? I might even take pictures of it all! :winkwink: I'm sure you'll be fine, honey!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> sam hun youl be fine i know you will:flower::hugs: just a warning tho ur sig images iss too big they will end up edititing most of it out

why allow it to actually go on if its too big? i am within the guidelines they set on the sig bit. weird so what do i need to do then?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Linds - WHOA! That IS low! LOL
> 
> Sam - I'll pray to Gerard Butler if you like? I might even take pictures of it all! :winkwink: I'm sure you'll be fine, honey!

that is fine hun, i don't care who you pray to lol just as long as you do hehe!!! hows you today?xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm good! Not sobbing uncontrollably! Woohoo for that! I'm just biding my time and hoping that there's a BFP coming to me in the next week! I'll definitely be praying to Gerard Butler... Now, if only I had him here in person to make it a more potent prayer... amongst other reasons! :D

Linds - Btw... Woohoo for BD with movement! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

thnking of you sam! bet everything will be grand!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ohhhh ohh ohh i forgot to say me and ben managed to bd last night and actualy move:happydance:

thats great hun, bet you are well pleased, how are you feeling today hun?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ohhhh ohh ohh i forgot to say me and ben managed to bd last night and actualy move:happydance:
> 
> thats great hun, bet you are well pleased, how are you feeling today hun?xxClick to expand...

just as crappy as i did friday woke up barley able to speak and nose is so bunged up i can barley breath:(


----------



## camocutie2006

best of luck!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies

Sam - :hugs: darl , its gonna b ok x x 
Lindsey - hope u feel better soonies
Megg - glad you got some shut eye
Camocutie :friends:

afm 
i no longer fee like my nips have been attacked by sandpaper , but theyre still very sensitive to tocuh and my whole boobs feel sore and hurtin 
no sign of af today, some creamy cm , even a bit of :sex: today hasnt spurred on the :witch: not sure if i should test 2moro or tuesday? opinions girls?


----------



## Megg33k

BOTH! :test: tomorrow AND Tuesday! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god ive got such a achey crampy feeling low down on my right side


----------



## MissyMojo

i shall test 2moro ...... and depending on the answer - may restest tues to see lines get prettier, or retest thurs - cos i wont belive it 1st answer hahah


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lindsey xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it gonig?


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I'm doing better today! I haven't cried yet at all! I'm hoping it was a high hormone sort of few days and they'll settle a bit now! How are you and mini hedge?
> 
> Patty - I am feeling better, honey! Thanks! You don't need to apologize for sharing your sadness when you're feeling sad, hun! We want to be there for you in good time and in bad! What kind of friends would we be if we only cared when you were happy? Chin up, love! xx
> 
> Linds - Not sure HOW low it was... but with EWCM yesterday... could it be an O dip???
> 
> AFM... I FINALLY GOT SOME DAMN SLEEP! I slept from about 7pm (yeah, early, I know) until 3:30am!!! I feel so much better!
> 
> My back and hips are still killing me. I still have the pressurized feeling in my tum... with the occasional pulling, crampy, twingy, stretchy thing going on. Boobs started to hurt a bit yesterday. Had metal mouth yesterday evening and its back this morning. I'm not crying today like I was yesterday though... which is probably not so bad... I hate crying like that! Not much else going on in my weird little world. Still hoping for a BFP soon... but not testing yet!

thanks Megg:hugs::hugs:

Glad that you were able to get some sleep hun.....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, nerves have kicked in!!!! got that horrible flip flop feeling in my tummy AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!! why can't they just give you the results straight away? well just finishing my coffee and then i am heading to the hospital, please pray to anyone you think can help, God, the bin man, errmm George Clooney! all help greatfully received!!

sam hun I'm praying for you...its all going to be ok...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:I love ya:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg could you do me a favor hun?...could you look at my chart and tell me what you think I got a BFN yesterday but it wasn't with FMU and also my boobs started getting sore last night and they are really sore this morning but my temps are still high I have like a crampy feeling I mean its not really cramping but its sore feeling hard to explain..but anyways just wondering what you might think of this cycle?..I took the soy 200mgs cd 1-5 and also I am taking Vitamin b6 and also applying progesterone cream daily since ovulation was confirmed....thanks for your help on this hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv16/Maggiesgrammie/Happymothersdayteddybearsdivider.gif

to all of you that celebrate Mothers day today....:winkwink::flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> BOTH! :test: tomorrow AND Tuesday! :)

POAS addict!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i shall test 2moro ...... and depending on the answer - may restest tues to see lines get prettier, or retest thurs - cos i wont belive it 1st answer hahah

test tomorrow hun!!


----------



## Tulip

Sam, what time are you expecting the call?

And Mojo.... test tomorrow... and the next day... and the day after that ;)


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam hun I'm praying for you...its all going to be ok...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:I love ya:hugs::hugs:

thanks hun, i hope you're right, we will find out when they ring me, love ya too hun, hope you're ok today,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Sam, what time are you expecting the call?
> 
> And Mojo.... test tomorrow... and the next day... and the day after that ;)

any time hun i hope, she said it takes them an hour to do the test, and half hour to set up the machine, so i had it done at 11.30 the other day they rang me at about 3ish i think, hows you today hunny?xx


----------



## Tulip

Brickin it, but ok ta.
FXd for good news for you x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies my results on friday were 96 
today they are 293
looks damn fine to me!!


----------



## Tulip

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## camocutie2006

lindseyanne- ive got that feeling and it comes and goes long with a few niggles down low! 

MissyMojo - :test: !

sam- :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

camo, i'll test in the am!!!! lol no point mid-afternooon


----------



## camocutie2006

right! im testing tomorrow am too! :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh my legs hurt just had some:sex: and was a dud try he got it everywhere but inside me :dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

sam im so friggin happy for you and i can see your smile from here!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies my results on friday were 96
> today they are 293
> looks damn fine to me!!

WOOHOO!!!!! wow its going up nicely!!!! YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

do you need to go back for more tests??


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, sorry i posted and ran earlier, had to go to bed!! Matts orders!!
so i did my old lady bit and had a snooze lol
so good results eh? gotta go back tuesday and get them repeated but to be honest i think it will be fine. also going to have to go for a scan again but i dont see the point in going this week as they say you cant see much till levels are past 2000 anyways 
how is everyone tonight then?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam im so friggin happy for you and i can see your smile from here!!!!

thanks hun lol, yeah matt hasn't stopped grinning lol, he is over the moon. just hope that everything is straightforward from now on, hows you feeling today hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! wow its going up nicely!!!! YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

hey hun, yeah it looks ok to me so i am not too worried now lol, just hope all continues to go well, how are you today hun, have you had a nice one?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls,

i feel a bit sickly tonight, my boobs hurt less, but maybe to do with how tight a top i've worn today? 

right boob def hurts more thna the left, and im soo nervous 4 tomoro i wanna cry


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey girls,
> 
> i feel a bit sickly tonight, my boobs hurt less, but maybe to do with how tight a top i've worn today?
> 
> right boob def hurts more thna the left, and im soo nervous 4 tomoro i wanna cry

my left boob hardly hurts but my right is killing me, it was the other way round last time i was pregnant lol.


----------



## MissyMojo

it feels sooo heavy n achey, i actually feel pretty :sick: and i wanna have a :cry: lol 

could u girls take a look at this and help me out? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293250-average-cycle.html#post4718815


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> it feels sooo heavy n achey, i actually feel pretty :sick: and i wanna have a :cry: lol
> 
> could u girls take a look at this and help me out? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293250-average-cycle.html#post4718815

i would say 35 days is the average and is the length of your cycle hun,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ticker ammended :) hehehe

i feel soo out of sorts :(


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> ticker ammended :) hehehe
> 
> i feel soo out of sorts :(

well i for one am really hoping this is your turn hun, would be amazing to conceive your bubs on british soil before heading off!! heard medical care in cyprus is good


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh,,, 

im scared! and nervous, and eel sick and my boobs hurt and i have one big spot! and argh!!!!!!!!!!! i really dont know what to think xx


----------



## MissyMojo

sam have you worked out your edd yet? x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> sam have you worked out your edd yet? x x x

yeah 21st november 2010 but i wll be delivered at 36 weeks so in reality its actually in october i will have bubs, i reckon either the week beginning 18th or halloween week the 25th october


----------



## MissyMojo

if this is it for me , i;ll be 23rd nov! eek


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> if this is it for me , i;ll be 23rd nov! eek

lol well i reckon it sounds promising, they are the best symptoms you had so fingers are crossed that you will get a BIG FAT POSITIVE this month!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Absolutely over the moon about your test results!!! :hugs:

Jo - I really, really do think you're pregnant! I'm excited about you testing!!!

Patty - Your chart is gorgeous, sweetie! Much better than prewvious ones! I think you've got a good chance of a BFP this cycle, hun! And pregnancy could explain why your depression has been on the rise. It can do that with the hormone changes! Fx'd for you! :dust:

Linds - Awwww! That's no good! LOL

If I've missed anyone, I'm sorry! On the bitchphone, so hard to keep up! :)

I've been craving milk for 2-3 days now... I hate milk! LOL But I've been giving in just in case! Boobs are killing me. Dreams of babies are back! Even have people on the other side of the globe dreaming I got a BFP! :rofl: I'm actually really hopeful! I think we may have done it!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Absolutely over the moon about your test results!!! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - I really, really do think you're pregnant! I'm excited about you testing!!!
> 
> Patty - Your chart is gorgeous, sweetie! Much better than prewvious ones! I think you've got a good chance of a BFP this cycle, hun! And pregnancy could explain why your depression has been on the rise. It can do that with the hormone changes! Fx'd for you! :dust:
> 
> Linds - Awwww! That's no good! LOL
> 
> If I've missed anyone, I'm sorry! On the bitchphone, so hard to keep up! :)
> 
> I've been craving milk for 2-3 days now... I hate milk! LOL But I've been giving in just in case! Boobs are killing me. Dreams of babies are back! Even have people on the other side of the globe dreaming I got a BFP! :rofl: I'm actually really hopeful! I think we may have done it!

i know i'm pg, i was salivating over raw steak today at the supermarket lol!! glad to hear you are feeling a little better hun, are you still holding out till wednesday?xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam - Absolutely over the moon about your test results!!! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - I really, really do think you're pregnant! I'm excited about you testing!!!
> 
> Patty - Your chart is gorgeous, sweetie! Much better than prewvious ones! I think you've got a good chance of a BFP this cycle, hun! And pregnancy could explain why your depression has been on the rise. It can do that with the hormone changes! Fx'd for you! :dust:
> 
> Linds - Awwww! That's no good! LOL
> 
> If I've missed anyone, I'm sorry! On the bitchphone, so hard to keep up! :)
> 
> I've been craving milk for 2-3 days now... I hate milk! LOL But I've been giving in just in case! Boobs are killing me. Dreams of babies are back! Even have people on the other side of the globe dreaming I got a BFP! :rofl: I'm actually really hopeful! I think we may have done it!
> 
> i know i'm pg, i was salivating over raw steak today at the supermarket lol!! glad to hear you are feeling a little better hun, are you still holding out till wednesday?xxClick to expand...

Oh jeezus... Raw steak sounds amazing! I could go for some... Maybe I should have a rare steak before the tests tell me I can't! :rofl:

I'm going to be peeing on OPKs until Wed... but yeah... holding out is my current stance! We'll see how long that lasts! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all well my temps still bloody low so no flipping idea whats going on with my body maybe to do with havign a cold and sleeping with my mouth open or it could be that ben bent the termometer messing around the other day:dohh::shrug: oh well can see this being a nother dud cycle for me


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all?


----------



## MissyMojo

i am erm ........shaking!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i am erm ........shaking!!!!

why whats up hun? are you cold...........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies how are we all?

fed up with my chart lol hows u?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> fed up with my chart lol hows u?

aww hun i reckon you must be getting ready to ovulate, tie ben down today and take what ya need lmao!!! you feeling any better today?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> fed up with my chart lol hows u?
> 
> aww hun i reckon you must be getting ready to ovulate, tie ben down today and take what ya need lmao!!! you feeling any better today?xxClick to expand...

i am ish but now its turned to an evil chesty type cough so i cant bloody win arghhhhhh


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my blooody :bfp: !!!

and im crapping myself!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i am ish but now its turned to an evil chesty type cough so i cant bloody win arghhhhhh

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif
awww sweetie i hope you start to feel better soon, i am getting worried about you! gonna have to come over to yours and cook ya some good homecooked soups and cawl to make ya feel better!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i got my blooody :bfp: !!!
> 
> and im crapping myself!

AAAARRRRGGGHHHHHH !!!!!!!!! OMG REALLY??????WOW THATS SO FREAKIN AMAZING HUN!!!!! WELL DONE YOU!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_4_4.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_16.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_15_26.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

photos to come - when foto bucxket hurries up!!!

im now crappin my self!


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00975.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00977.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> photos to come - when foto bucxket hurries up!!!
> 
> im now crappin my self!

AWWW hun i am so flippin chuffed for you, its such amazing news, i reckon we will all be knocked up by May, i am gonna set up a Hedgewitch Bumps thread on first tri so that everyone who was on the thread has a new home when this becomes redundant as WE ARE ALL GOING TO GET OUR BFP'S BY MAY!!!!!

I know you're nervous hun. i'm right there with ya!! we are all here to support each other and help settle each others nerves, now we need to go round to the houses of those we are still waiting for and direct me thinks so we get some more BFP's!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant stop shaking!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i cant stop shaking!

lol i was exactly the same, its been a long time coming sweetie and now you got it, enjoy every minute of it!! you have been blessed and i am aso made up for you!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i cant stop shaking!

yippeee look at that ticker!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

feels really weird that Alien (to me) or (swede) to the boys , is due just a few days after flump should have been


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> feels really weird that Alien (to me) or (swede) to the boys , is due just a few days after flump should have been

yeah i bet it does, Alien Swede? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_28_1.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
love it lol, i am due same time i conceived with LM so i know its not quite the same but i do understand


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxx well i think i best b making tracks to head out 

dont wanna go to wrk!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: xxx well i think i best b making tracks to head out
> 
> dont wanna go to wrk!

Don't blame you hun but work we must, have a good day sweetie!! congrats again,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> congrats!!!!!!!

morning hun, how you feeling today? how is Lego?xx


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> i am erm ........shaking!!!!

I bloody knew it the minute I saw this!!! I KNEW IT WOULD BE A BFP FOR YOU TODAY!!! :hugs: I'm SO happy for you, sweetie! :wohoo: And, your line from a few more posts down is gorgeous!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey! we are doing good. still getting the odd bit of sickness tho :( 

Seeing the midwife tomorrow so should hear the heartbeat for the 1st time!! whoop!! I cant wait! I'm so excited! It should be next week but we are so busy next week i wont have time to fit it in and i dont want to wait 3 more weeks to hear her! lol

I heard that if the heart beat is above 140 then that indicates a girl! So I'm excited to hear what it is!
Lego gave me quite a hard kick last night it made me jump!! 

I keep getting cramps in my legs, but only we are having sex lol. Last night i got such a cramp inthe sides of both bum cheeks! i had to say to Sid stop i need to stand up and stretch this out! lol It was so funny cause it was coming to the most passionate bit!!! lol We just fell about laughing about it and he is teasing me now!


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm at work and I cant think straight lol. I want to fast fwds a lil bit. Going to drs on thurs:)


----------



## LittleAurora

aww i betyour on cloud 9! whats the other half say?


----------



## moggymay

OMG! Each day there is one more :yipee: Congrats Jo! You really deserve this, what does OH think? Really pleased for you, you and Sam can be bump buds!

Sam - can I stil be a Hedgewitch grad? 

Am so happy, this is a lucky cycle all around it would seem! :hug:


----------



## LittleAurora

omg..talk about organsided! lol I just totted up the nappies

newborn 4-11lb .....270

2nd stage 6-13lb....404

3rd stage 9-15lb ....31 lol...we just started buying 3rds stage now! 

6 x wipes

shampoo, baby bath, lotion, oil 

moses basket stand bedding 

clothes blankets

changing station

cot

steriliser breast pump and new bottles for expressed milk

nappy bin and refills

Cant beleive we have so much already!!!!


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> i got my blooody :bfp: !!!
> 
> and im crapping myself!


congrats hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Thanks girls. Oh is chuffed. He texted like nearly everyone he knows! Aurora your soo organised! Argh. . I want this day over. I want to go home and moon over my pee stick ha ha. I really hope I have a sticky bean. I have a pma outage lol


----------



## camocutie2006

MissyMojo- congrats :yipee:


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance:

Yeah Missy! So very happy for you dear!

Sam so excited that your levels are growing!:thumbup:

Linds hope you and DH can get some more lovin in before O has been confirmed!

Megg I cried all day Saturday and gave myself the worst headache, It's all the hormones.

Frogger and Snow I'm 39 and will be 40 come July so I'm right there with you in the 40's group!:thumbup:

Cammo when are you testing???

Aurora hoping things are going smoothly for you today!

I know there are so many that I have forgotten so sorry in advance it's not on purpose! :hugs:

afm just very tired these days but that's expected. Just waiting very impatiently for March 31st so we can find out the gender!

:hugs:

Oh just read the 30 pages and so everything is pretty jumbled in my brain atm.:dohh:


----------



## camocutie2006

Csunshine013- it was this morning.. and a :bfn: but i wasnt sure if i even o'd when i did.. so going to conintue to :sex: and see what happens.. going to try to order some opks on pay day


----------



## LittleAurora

I was talking to some of the mums at Badgers (st johns ambulance for kids) and now im desperate to know the sex of our baby!!

The 20 week scan cant come fast enough!


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u hunni

i cant stop being scared!!!! plz fst fwd time!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

camocutie2006 said:


> Csunshine013- it was this morning.. and a :bfn: but i wasnt sure if i even o'd when i did.. so going to conintue to :sex: and see what happens.. going to try to order some opks on pay day

Do you temp? I didn't find the opk's usefull but did find temping the best way to determine O for me. I didn't tell DH that I was temping so it didn't put any pressure on him. FXD that you caught your eggy!:thumbup:

Keep dtd until your well on your way or af shows!:thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

i did temp and thought i o'd but never got a pos or af.. so i kinda stopped.. got perscribed metformin and am awaiting af. :) lol


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> OMG! Each day there is one more :yipee: Congrats Jo! You really deserve this, what does OH think? Really pleased for you, you and Sam can be bump buds!
> 
> Sam - can I stil be a Hedgewitch grad?
> 
> Am so happy, this is a lucky cycle all around it would seem! :hug:

i would so miserable if you weren't hun!! hows you doing today? how is little Mogster? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all tonight? doing well i hope!! as for me i am in agony, i swear its like i am about to ovulate?? i have had bad pain in my right ovary since i got my BFP and now i also have it in my left? niggly pains and my god my hips are killing me, back also decided to go out so looks like my SPD is kicking off already https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif
i was so bad last time, ended up in a wheelchair so not looking forward to having it again.
also got mega sore boobies, and my Graves Disease is going nuts, extreme pain in my hands, wrists,fingers,knees,ankles and shooting pains in my fingertips and end of my toes. had a fit earlier again but wasnt as bad as i have had them. see for me this is the bad time lol, all my conditions go up the wall but they will settle in a few weeks hopefully. so been in bed this evening trying to get some rest but not worked lol. 
going back to the hospital tomorrow for another test. spoke to another lady there who is covering for the woman i had last week, i told her about the levels needing to be 600-700 and she said straight away, "no, you wouldn't have levels that high at your stage of pregnancy, as you only just missed your period, your levels are perfectly normal" so why on earth did the other woman say different? crazy, so providing my levels are up to 1000 i will be scanned on friday to see if they can find the yolk sac and the fetal pole.


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my fingers tighltly crossed sam - we ARE bump buddies til the end!!!

my boobs hurt less today :??? not happy as theyre my only real sympton
theyre still sensitive but not eye watering -make me wanna cry sore :(


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i have my fingers tighltly crossed sam - we ARE bump buddies til the end!!!
> 
> my boobs hurt less today :??? not happy as theyre my only real sympton
> theyre still sensitive but not eye watering -make me wanna cry sore :(

yes we are hun!!!!!
my boobs were hurting on and off till yesterday so i think its to do with the levels of HCG to be honest as the more i get into it the more they hurt lol, did you see my thread in first tri about boobs? it is amazing how many women don't actually one of the main symptoms of pregnancy(or at least we are led to believe it is) so we sit there wondering why we haven't got it when we may never have it lol https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/292388-sore-boobs-not.html

how are you otherwise hun?


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm not great suffering a pma outage. Gonna see if I can get into drs in the morning. And see if we can start taking some bloods. Keep feeling sick on and off, but that could be nerves too. . .


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> i got my blooody :bfp: !!!
> 
> and im crapping myself!

YAY!!!!! congratulations hun....that is wonderful I'm soooooo happy for you.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?....well I guess I will be having more Theta healing for my fallopian tubes and to help with my PCOS so I'm getting ready to do that...I'm excited about that but I'm really down and sad about getting another :BFN: this morning and this afternoon:cry::cry:I guess everyone is leaving me behind....:nope:hopefully after having the theta and getting on Maca, royal jelly I will be able to concieve the next cycle I'm right now 15 dpo so now just waiting on AF to show her ugly face :nope:but anyways sorry that I shared my sad news hope it doesn't bring anyone down as i know everyone is soooo happy.....sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww frogger sweetheart :hugs: fingers crossed its your turn soon xxx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Aww frogger sweetheart :hugs: fingers crossed its your turn soon xxx

thanks hun.....:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies, how are you all doing?....well I guess I will be having more Theta healing for my fallopian tubes and to help with my PCOS so I'm getting ready to do that...I'm excited about that but I'm really down and sad about getting another :BFN: this morning and this afternoon:cry::cry:I guess everyone is leaving me behind....:nope:hopefully after having the theta and getting on Maca, royal jelly I will be able to concieve the next cycle I'm right now 15 dpo so now just waiting on AF to show her ugly face :nope:but anyways sorry that I shared my sad news hope it doesn't bring anyone down as i know everyone is soooo happy.....sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:

Don't be sorry that you shared your sad news... We're here whether the news is happy or sad! And, I haven't left you behind! I'm still waiting too, hun! :hugs: It'll be our turn soon! xx

I don't have much to report really. I don't think I properly caught up on the thread. Dealing with some phone issues and I'm exhausted! I've only been up about 14-15 hours... but I can barely keep my eyes open. Sorry that I know I missed most of you... I'll try and be better about it tomorrow.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all you wondefull ladies how are you all today, sam hope your resting, and jo sorry i was a ikkle jealouse yesterday lol have got over it now and got myself some PMA
as for me we bd'd last night proeprly moving and everything and NO lube what so ever:happydance: im well proud of myself oh and tall the soup stayed in the bowl:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Linds - get strumping girlie!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies

ive switched to de-caff coffee - i noramlly hate it :) lol

i'm w8n on drs opening to ttry and get in there today - edit- earliest apt 2:30, looks like some one is takin an emergency day offf!!! hahaa 

and my lines darker!!!! whooooooo will post the pic when photbucket wakes up lol

:hugs: Lindsey :hugs:
sam :D :hug:
Meg - hope u get soem sleep soon sweetness
Frogger - :hugs2:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning moggy :)

this is my progression 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00981.jpg

and todays test alone :)

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00982.jpg

eek - that lines sooo pretty today i want to kiss it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> mornign linds

morning hunny


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning girls! off to my midwife appointment!! whoo hoo!! so excited!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whooop whoop :)


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: :loopy: :wohoo: :dance:

So exciting, my bro-in-law was born in Cyprus when the in-laws were on tour there!


----------



## moggymay

great lines too :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo seriously bored!, 

normally i'd be moving boxes and packing on a day off, but ive been told not to even look at them ! hahhahah 

i think davids gotten more excited, he rang me and said, can we see a midwife today too? bless him


----------



## hb1

Hi Ladies - I am in a ttc buddy group in "trying to conceive after a loss" and I stumbled across this thread - I would love to suggest to our little group that we ask about a casting or ones we could do ourselves - is this possible? We are all about to start or have just started a new cycle ( hopefully some may get bfp's!! :) ) but for those of us not getting one this would be lovely ( and our edd's ( if we were to get lucky !! ) would be around the winter solstice !!) Any advice gratefully received.

hx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can oe of you lovely ladies ahve a wee look at my chart and tell me what you think my temps gone back up now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hb1 said:


> Hi Ladies - I am in a ttc buddy group in "trying to conceive after a loss" and I stumbled across this thread - I would love to suggest to our little group that we ask about a casting or ones we could do ourselves - is this possible? We are all about to start or have just started a new cycle ( hopefully some may get bfp's!! :) ) but for those of us not getting one this would be lovely ( and our edd's ( if we were to get lucky !! ) would be around the winter solstice !!) Any advice gratefully received.
> 
> hx

hi hb1 im sure sam could sort something out for you ladies if you ask her:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning Gals
how are we all today? well i just got back from the hospital after having my bloods done again, so now its a waiting game again till they ring me later on, i am so nervous i POAS lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69306&thumb=1&d=1268742418

it came up within 2mins so i am pleased with that but still worried they are going to tell me my levels haven't risen.



and i forgot to take my slippers off before i went out so i have been round town, into tesco then the hospital for bloods in my betty boop slippers!! what s that about? i have never ever done that lmao no wonder i was getting strange looks............


----------



## hedgewitch

hb1 said:


> Hi Ladies - I am in a ttc buddy group in "trying to conceive after a loss" and I stumbled across this thread - I would love to suggest to our little group that we ask about a casting or ones we could do ourselves - is this possible? We are all about to start or have just started a new cycle ( hopefully some may get bfp's!! :) ) but for those of us not getting one this would be lovely ( and our edd's ( if we were to get lucky !! ) would be around the winter solstice !!) Any advice gratefully received.
> 
> hx

hey hun, welcome to the group,
i cast for you then i also send you over a ritual for you to do yourself, it can either be solitary ritual, a joint one with your partner or you can have a knot spell, i do the main casting then you also have a part to do at home. if you want me to do it just let me know as i will need certain details from you, i myself was on the TTC after loss thread as i too have suffered the devastation, 16 m/c between 8-12 weeks, a ten week old ectopic with loss of tube, then my beautiful Lilly-Maye was just two weeks off being born by c-section when she suffered a massive seizure and passed away. she suffered multiple cord accident and the hospital admitted negligence so i do understand what strength you ladies need!! i have just found out i am pregnant again and hoping all goes well,
we have had great success on here and you and your ladies are more than welcome to come across and visit or reside whnever you like, wishing you all the best
Brightest Blesings
Sam,x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> ive switched to de-caff coffee - i noramlly hate it :) lol
> 
> i'm w8n on drs opening to ttry and get in there today - edit- earliest apt 2:30, looks like some one is takin an emergency day offf!!! hahaa
> 
> and my lines darker!!!! whooooooo will post the pic when photbucket wakes up lol
> 
> :hugs: Lindsey :hugs:
> sam :D :hug:
> Meg - hope u get soem sleep soon sweetness
> Frogger - :hugs2:

my "real" coffee has been confiscated!!!!!
i am only allowed _*ONE *_cup a day now instead of my usual jar!! Matt!! not funny, he hides it so i can't find it or takes it out with him lmao,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all you wondefull ladies how are you all today, sam hope your resting, and jo sorry i was a ikkle jealouse yesterday lol have got over it now and got myself some PMA
> as for me we bd'd last night proeprly moving and everything and NO lube what so ever:happydance: im well proud of myself oh and tall the soup stayed in the bowl:happydance:

when you posted this, i was strolling around Tesco in my slippers!! what an idiot i am!


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Chart looks like O might have been yesterday! Nice timing with the full on BDing and keeping the soup in the bowl! Congrats on that by the way! :hugs:

Jo - That line is fab! In fact, if you don't mind... I've been wanting to do an art project with a good set of FRER lines and yours are the most perfect I've ever seen! Could I borrow them for my project? I'd really appreciate it! :hugs:

Sam - Love that piccy! I'm sure all is well! Can't wait to hear how high your levels are now! :D

Aurora - Hope your MW appointment goes great! Can't wait for you to report back!!!

Vickie & Patty - Where are you today??? Hmmmm?


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Linds - Chart looks like O might have been yesterday! Nice timing with the full on BDing and keeping the soup in the bowl! Congrats on that by the way! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - That line is fab! In fact, if you don't mind... I've been wanting to do an art project with a good set of FRER lines and yours are the most perfect I've ever seen! Could I borrow them for my project? I'd really appreciate it! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Love that piccy! I'm sure all is well! Can't wait to hear how high your levels are now! :D
> 
> Aurora - Hope your MW appointment goes great! Can't wait for you to report back!!!
> 
> Vickie & Patty - Where are you today??? Hmmmm?



good morning Megg, hun I'm here I just got back home I went to work and they told me that I had the day off:dohh: I have to take Emma my little girl to the dentist this afternoon and also to the regular doctor for her ADHD meds so i'm on here for a few....how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Linds - Chart looks like O might have been yesterday! Nice timing with the full on BDing and keeping the soup in the bowl! Congrats on that by the way! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - That line is fab! In fact, if you don't mind... I've been wanting to do an art project with a good set of FRER lines and yours are the most perfect I've ever seen! Could I borrow them for my project? I'd really appreciate it! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Love that piccy! I'm sure all is well! Can't wait to hear how high your levels are now! :D
> 
> Aurora - Hope your MW appointment goes great! Can't wait for you to report back!!!
> 
> Vickie & Patty - Where are you today??? Hmmmm?

megg can i ask as you have been on the cbfm thread, is that situation going to happen on here do you think? do you think i should set up the graduates for hedgewitch thread? honest opinion hun please, i dont want to lose any friends ya know.xx


----------



## MissyMojo

megg -course u can :) 

what u like sam? saying that i have been known to go to tesco with a towel on my head! 

blame matt he should have noticed

i've got some onesided cramps :( i'm crazy emotional, - burst into tears cos i didnt understand the removals form :( 

i love my de-caff coffee atm :)


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> good morning Megg, hun I'm here I just got back home I went to work and they told me that I had the day off:dohh: I have to take Emma my little girl to the dentist this afternoon and also to the regular doctor for her ADHD meds so i'm on here for a few....how are you doing?:hugs:

hey hun how are you, not spoken to you for a while, hope you can get some time soon so we can catch up.xx


----------



## MissyMojo

HI frogger :friends: xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Megg - do you want any other pics of my lines? 

1 hr til drs!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, hospital just rang, my levels have gone up again to 753!!! they are doubling by 157% as an average instead of the normal 60%



i am the red line lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Fantastic news Sam!!! :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Ok I have been looking at other charts on fertilityfriends and comparing mine and I have been having some wild symptoms but I found some charts that are somewhat close to what mine is and also they were also getting negatives until cd 16 and up so I'm wondering if my possible chance that there is still hope for me....but anyways could you look at the charts Megg and see what you think and also I was depressed I have pics of all of the past 3 chemical pregnancies tests would you look at them to make sure you don't think they are evaps....they all came up within the time frame and they had the pink color I'm just worried what if's...you know.and also I have been having pains in my right ovary since yesterday like I was ovulating again...what is up with that....:shrug:

my chart is in my siggy below....

and here is the positive tests that I have done in the past but I feel oh gosh what if they were the evaps...sorry just down some....
 



Attached Files:







securedownload 3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









securedownload 7.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0









securedownload 8.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2









securedownload.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1









securedownload 4.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> good morning Megg, hun I'm here I just got back home I went to work and they told me that I had the day off:dohh: I have to take Emma my little girl to the dentist this afternoon and also to the regular doctor for her ADHD meds so i'm on here for a few....how are you doing?:hugs:
> 
> hey hun how are you, not spoken to you for a while, hope you can get some time soon so we can catch up.xxClick to expand...

hi hun, how are you doing?....hope your doing well...I know I will have to get on messenger in a few to catch up with ya...how are the children and Matt doing?...are they all excited do they keep those wonderful smiles on their faces now?....I'm sure its all great there at Hedgewitch Towers:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> morning moggy :)
> 
> this is my progression
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00981.jpg
> 
> and todays test alone :)
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00982.jpg
> 
> eek - that lines sooo pretty today i want to kiss it!

awwww hun its beautiful.....looking great and strong.....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, hospital just rang, my levels have gone up again to 753!!! they are doubling by 157% as an average instead of the normal 60%
> 
> View attachment 69327
> 
> 
> i am the red line lol

woohoo!!!! that is wonderful Sam I'm sooooooo happy for you hun...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I don't think you're the cause of any of what's happened. I think you're just fine where you are. I wouldn't think for a second that you'd lose any friends over this... and if you did, they wouldn't be much of a friend! That's what I honestly think! :hugs: And :wohoo: for your levels rising! :D

Patty - Your chart looks amazing! I don't think those tests look like evaps in my opinion. I think you definitely still have a good chance this cycle! :hugs:

Jo - YAY! Uhm... basically, the best case scenario would be the highest resolution pic you could take of the most recent test... on a black background if possible... but I can always do that bit later! Thank you so much! The lines are just SO perfect! :) I'll be happy to show you the finished product when its done! :hugs: Thanks!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I don't think you're the cause of any of what's happened. I think you're just fine where you are. I wouldn't think for a second that you'd lose any friends over this... and if you did, they wouldn't be much of a friend! That's what I honestly think! :hugs: And :wohoo: for your levels rising! :D
> 
> Patty - Your chart looks amazing! I don't think those tests look like evaps in my opinion. I think you definitely still have a good chance this cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - YAY! Uhm... basically, the best case scenario would be the highest resolution pic you could take of the most recent test... on a black background if possible... but I can always do that bit later! Thank you so much! The lines are just SO perfect! :) I'll be happy to show you the finished product when its done! :hugs: Thanks!

Thanks Megg those positive tests have been from the other cycles and those tests were month to month ....now I bought me some dollar tree tests and after the time has past there is a light grey line so I feel that those are the evaps...how are you feeling?...


----------



## LittleAurora

Mw went well!!! heard the little heart beat!! 140! There was a tense few seconds where she couldn't find it so she pushed down on half of my tum to push baby over under the Doppler! lol..lego then kicked it! lol it was sooo loud and clear! 
Sid and i just looked at each other in amazement!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fantastic Aurora

i went to drs - and well - he wasnt sympathetic, took my blood pressure , looked at my test and said - pretty much why you caring about mc, just cos u had one doesnt mean it'll happen again and an early scan wont change that, just book a 12 weeker when u move to cyprus!!!!

im booked in to see the midwife on the 31st march, i'll b 6+2 by then, so i think i might ask her


----------



## moggymay

Jo you can always call EPU direct yourself and ask if you would meet their criteria for a reassurance scan. Hubby posted OS and previous MC are valid reasons IMO but they may disagree...:hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

im going to hold of til mw apt at 6+1 on 31st and ask her - all else fails i;ll tip up at a&e and twist and moan a bit


----------



## hb1

hedgewitch said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - I am in a ttc buddy group in "trying to conceive after a loss" and I stumbled across this thread - I would love to suggest to our little group that we ask about a casting or ones we could do ourselves - is this possible? We are all about to start or have just started a new cycle ( hopefully some may get bfp's!! :) ) but for those of us not getting one this would be lovely ( and our edd's ( if we were to get lucky !! ) would be around the winter solstice !!) Any advice gratefully received.
> 
> hx
> 
> hey hun, welcome to the group,
> i cast for you then i also send you over a ritual for you to do yourself, it can either be solitary ritual, a joint one with your partner or you can have a knot spell, i do the main casting then you also have a part to do at home. if you want me to do it just let me know as i will need certain details from you, i myself was on the TTC after loss thread as i too have suffered the devastation, 16 m/c between 8-12 weeks, a ten week old ectopic with loss of tube, then my beautiful Lilly-Maye was just two weeks off being born by c-section when she suffered a massive seizure and passed away. she suffered multiple cord accident and the hospital admitted negligence so i do understand what strength you ladies need!! i have just found out i am pregnant again and hoping all goes well,
> we have had great success on here and you and your ladies are more than welcome to come across and visit or reside whnever you like, wishing you all the best
> Brightest Blesings
> Sam,xClick to expand...

Oh Sam that would be lovely :flower:- I will see whether any of our group fancy joining me - if you don't mind me asking what is the difference between the rituals and the knot spells?

I thought I had seen your posts and avatar before - you have been through so much Sam - it's amazing you are so strong - massive congratulations on your bean and hoping it's a healthy sticky one - from your posts it sounds like your on track!! you must be so so happy :cloud9:

Thank you again
I will see what everyone says and come back over

Lots of hugs

hx


----------



## hb1

oh - and is there a particular time to do this in the cycle? sorry for all the questions!!!

hx


----------



## hb1

Would it be particularly good around the spring equinox?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! I waffle between being very optimistic and being totally pessimistic. This wait is driving me bonkers! I just want someone to tell me there is a BFP at the end of the wait and then I'll be okay. Anyone? LOL

Aurora - So happy you heard the heartbeat!

Patty - You might be able to tell if they were evaps better than I can since you've seen them in person. Either way, your chart looks great!


----------



## MissyMojo

Megg!!! ur bfp is due on thurs! - cos i said so


----------



## LittleAurora

my fingers are tightly closed for you megg!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all jsut got in and my goodness am i broody:cloud9: been with the babies today on my own wasnt too impressed about that 6 babies and me and im bloody unqualifed so if sumin happend i would of been in do do


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening all jsut got in and my goodness am i broody:cloud9: been with the babies today on my own wasnt too impressed about that 6 babies and me and im bloody unqualifed so if sumin happend i would of been in do do

wow talk about being understaffed!!


----------



## MissyMojo

lindsey - thats crazy!

:wave: to all my ladies,

i had a fish supper for tea - and got a few bites and and regretted it, it was too greasy and i just felt so :green: ....


----------



## hedgewitch

ok girls, i have made a new sister thread in first trimester for all you gals who have got their BFP ,whether you are 3 weeks or 40. come on over and have a chat, i personally will still be posting in here but will be keeping all pregnancy related stuff (as in whinging about piles or hairy bellies) on the new thread so its not making TTC'ers feel uncomfortable and vice versa, however....you gals are all welcome to jump between the threads lol!!
ok i am shit with words so that said here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ility-spell-graduates-thread.html#post4740761


----------



## LittleAurora

would it not be better in pregnancy buddies?? sorry sam!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> would it not be better in pregnancy buddies?? sorry sam!

its ok hun i went on there but wasnt sure how to do it as its got this big section about getting buddies and they are for ones who want to meet up and stuff and couldnt see a teams section let me go look again, how do i move it if i can get it on there?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> would it not be better in pregnancy buddies?? sorry sam!

thats where its meant to be hun, i just checked with the girls on november sparkles and that where you put the teams, the other one is for individual bump buds


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Due tomorrow, huh? Okay! I'll have to deliver then, eh?

Linds - OMG! That sounds a bit off! Poor thing! :hugs:

Sam - I'll be jumping back and forth, but hoping to belong there after tomorrow's test! :)


----------



## hb1

Hi Sam

So far there are 3 of us that would like to do a fertility spell so I said I would ask what info you need so then we will all post this asap!!

Thank you for doing this - I bet you're all busy being excited about your new bean so really appreciate this.

Hope you have a lovely restful evening

Helen x


----------



## Csunshine013

I'm here just had a busy day at work so far if you can't tell it's really late for me to be posting :dohh:

Linds WOOP for dtd with motion and keeping the soup in the bowl!:thumbup:

Aurora :happydance::happydance: love it when you get to hear the HB!

Sam loving the levels and seeing them climb!:happydance::happydance:

Megg I have everything crossed for you!

Miss hope your feeling better, grease gets me everytime!

Moggy hope you and mogster are doing well!:thumbup:

Frogger fxd that you soon get your BFP! :hugs:

Cammo I would say temping is the way to go, I didn't use any opk's just temped and that worked for me. GL with the clomid! :hugs:

afm just cruising along. 15 days until my gender scan!

I will be posting between here and the other thread so will see you all then! 

:hugs: from across the pond to most of you but only a couple of states for frogger and megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vickie! I can't wait to find out if you're having a boy or girl! :hugs: from a couple states away! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

morning girls. I am away to see my aunt her cat is poorly and wants me to take a look at it. I have a sneaky suspicion that the cat has got her bfp lol So I have my vet hat on today! I should charge a fee! lol

I hardly slept a wink last night :( even when my OH got up to sort the kids to let me sleep on, I just had to get up :(


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ility-spell-graduates-thread.html#post4745582

in the prego buddies....Ill delete if its not right or if its not what you want.

If you do want it. Pm me with your Due date or any other info you want on the front page :)


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_25.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_50.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_29.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_35.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_38.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_33.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_9_46.gif
HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY TO YOU GALS, TOP OF THE MORNING TA YA!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ility-spell-graduates-thread.html#post4745582
> 
> in the prego buddies....Ill delete if its not right or if its not what you want.
> 
> If you do want it. Pm me with your Due date or any other info you want on the front page :)

i had already checked hun and its where it needs to be, i posted it last night you must have missed it,


----------



## moggymay

and to you Sam :hug: 

Am sure you can PM one of the admins and they will move the thread for grads to the right place for you/us, seems a shame to lose it when we are already on page three :blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ility-spell-graduates-thread.html#post4745582
> 
> in the prego buddies....Ill delete if its not right or if its not what you want.
> 
> If you do want it. Pm me with your Due date or any other info you want on the front page :)

i'll email admin now to get the one i did deleted so you can you use the one you did


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> and to you Sam :hug:
> 
> Am sure you can PM one of the admins and they will move the thread for grads to the right place for you/us, seems a shame to lose it when we are already on page three :blush:

i already did they said it was in the right place!
how are you today hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:coffee::flower: i dunno whats up with me lately i cant sleep past 7 am anymore


----------



## MissyMojo

i am up - but dont anyone dare tell me its a good morning - went to bed at 8:30!!!!!

watched one born everyminute, then fell asleep, couldnt get comfy, woke up every time oh turned over, i've woken up with such a sore neck!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ility-spell-graduates-thread.html#post4745582
> 
> in the prego buddies....Ill delete if its not right or if its not what you want.
> 
> If you do want it. Pm me with your Due date or any other info you want on the front page :)
> 
> i'll email admin now to get the one i did deleted so you can you use the one you didClick to expand...

D'OH!!! lol


----------



## moggymay

Jo, since being preggers I am down to one pillow for sleeping....usually have two but have ended up with just one and its one of those wierd bounce pillows - has made my neck so much comfier though. Maybe Nudger wants mummy to get a new pillow?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have no idea! but im uncomfy


----------



## moggymay

Maybe we could have a buddies one AND a general preggo one? That way you can keep the buddies one fresh for each group of grads? Most buddie threads stop at 8-10 preggos anyway? Thoughts?


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Maybe we could have a buddies one AND a general preggo one? That way you can keep the buddies one fresh for each group of grads? Most buddie threads stop at 8-10 preggos anyway? Thoughts?

i was told that the buddy thread was for individuals looking for a buddy in their local area to go shopping with, antenatal etc so they can meet local people and share your pregnancy, i was told to put the hedgewitch grads in the first tri section so that people can go on there for a moan, a groan and compare stretch marks lol, is there not a section just for preggers ie as in all stages?


----------



## moggymay

I have a buddies thread I am in which has about 10 of us all due Aug/Sept and from all aound the country - it is a closed thread now and I think the idea is that you are able to have buddies that go through pregnancy with you so you can get to know each other better as it is just the same faces all the time. Have seen other threads in the buddy section where folks are seeking just one or two local buddies. Most of the threads close after a few weeks open and they then continue with the existing posters - does that make sense? If it does :wohoo: me if not I blame the hormones :blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> I have a buddies thread I am in which has about 10 of us all due Aug/Sept and from all aound the country - it is a closed thread now and I think the idea is that you are able to have buddies that go through pregnancy with you so you can get to know each other better as it is just the same faces all the time. Have seen other threads in the buddy section where folks are seeking just one or two local buddies. Most of the threads close after a few weeks open and they then continue with the existing posters - does that make sense? If it does :wohoo: me if not I blame the hormones :blush:

yeah thats why they said put it in the other section, see i would have thought they would have had a teams section in pregnancy in general as some of you gals got caught sooner and you are all in later stages so it would make more sense for us to have a general one, but saying that the cbfm grads is in first tri too isn't it, hmmm i am going to hunt for a solution lol


----------



## hb1

Hi Sam

Well there are 4 of us

Me
QueenieMurphy
LollyW 
Kanga

So we can pop all the info you need for the casting on here. Everyone's really excited!! 

What info do you need? I'll let the girls know.

Many thanks

hx


----------



## hedgewitch

Matt finds it highly amusing to stand here laughing at me as i am trying to do my laundry, my teenage son is a nasty little wretch and his socks stink so as i am pulling them out of the wash basket i am getting a whiff, this in turn is making me dry heave, apparently i sound like evan baxter in the film "bruce almighty" you know wher he is reading the news and bruce takes over his talking and its garbled, well i sound like that crossed with a sea lion when i dry heave apparently!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_4.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

hb1 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Well there are 4 of us
> 
> Me
> QueenieMurphy
> LollyW
> Kanga
> 
> So we can pop all the info you need for the casting on here. Everyone's really excited!!
> 
> What info do you need? I'll let the girls know.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> hx

hey sweet, all i need you to do is pm me with the individual details of each lady, theirs and their OH first name, their cycle dates if possible and their email address so i can send you your spell, also i need to know if you want one where your partner joins in the spell or not and if you would prefer knot magic which is where a spell is done over a piece of rope or cord, this is then knotted and the knots remain until the spell is complete, if you need any more info just give a shout hun,
how are you today?xx


----------



## moggymay

only a man would stand there and watch you suffer whilst doing :laundry: and :hangwashing:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> only a man would stand there and watch you suffer whilst doing :laundry: and :hangwashing:

i know!! and to be laughing aswell is just too much


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam totally know about the stinch of nasty socks! My DD has to have the worst as she has had them in her sweaty snow boots all day then comes home and takes them off and then DH OMG there's no end! I make them place them in washer! It's now moved to DH's boots in the entrance, I went and bought some frebreeze! It helps but they still stink and the powder he uses isn't good enough :nope:

Hope the dry heives pass soon!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well today! Linds get used to getting up early and it kind of starts an internal clock:dohh:

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

:hugs:

Miss hope the day gets better!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I'm tired and I wanna crawl back into bed! GAH! I'm guessing that's not the best idea at 11:30am! UGH! Boobs are killing me too. Test today was mostly BFN... I went back and forth between maybe a little something and definitely not... hubby thinks he sees something... either way... if its that hard to tell, it's BFN! LOL I'm a little :cry: about it... but its only 11dpo. I'm testing again in a week if no AF. :shrug:

Happy St Patty's Day!


----------



## MissyMojo

i took an early finish!

knocked off work at 3 instead of 6:45 :) so im home and checking emails - gonne sen hubby to shops soon then have tea and Another early night


----------



## moggymay

test out diff pillows Jo, it might help....report back though cos all good info! Mogster wants spag bol for tea, nice and easy for me cos its a two pot meal :yipee: just lots chopping etc first


----------



## MissyMojo

i tried have 2 pillows last nite one firm and one squishy, and ended up using neither!


----------



## hb1

Cheers Sam - will do!! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just in from another crappy day at work left on my own again. going to post a pic of my opks from this week the bottom one being todays and tell em what you think they look alot darker but the lighting was poop
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissyMojo

that bottom one looks lovely n strong lindsey


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> that bottom one looks lovely n strong lindsey

we never tested last night and my test is lighter tonight then this morns


----------



## MissyMojo

give it a :sex: tonite, to cover ur bases,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> give it a :sex: tonite, to cover ur bases,

yeh we will and give it a break tomoz lol i is sore


----------



## MissyMojo

gd plan hunni 

i have added another ticker to my siggy - as LMP is whats drs will go off until i have a proper scan at 12 weeks


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - The bottom one looks good! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

my right boob is going ape!


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg it's still very early don't get down! :hugs:

Linds the bottom one looks good give it one more night of dtd!:thumbup:

Miss try and put lotion on them, but nothing with smell cause that will make them sting.

Hope your all doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Because I can't leave stuff alone! LOL

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2785/4441015253_e1febcc98d_o.jpg

Feeling a little better now!


----------



## snowdrops

Evening everyone, we had a great Paddys day today, went to the parade in the city (Dublin) 2 hours nearly it was.
we had an early start to stand in a good spot before all the crowds came there was meant to be nearly a million people strecth over 3/4 miles from one side of the city to the other side...

took pics put them up on FB, wrecked tired though long day went for a meal and a pint of |Gunniness love me pint now an again lol...

heading bes shortly have to hook it up early in the moring 5.50 wake up looking forward to sat for a lie on... dont think i might have some reflif work next week, just as well the house looks like needs a good doing over...

ooh Sam my sil is going to Wales for a dancing comp for the weekend with her kids must ask her were again, asked her for a Welsh doll for Emily she will love one of those..

also think its going to be a bfn for me this month again my moods swing is kicking big time.... :cry: feck feck not fair why me,,,,,,,


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: snowdrops sweetie 

my boobs arnt stinging just very heavy n aching 

had instant pasta for tea got a day off tomoro :)


----------



## Megg33k

Jacqui - Mood swings must be in the air today! :hugs: I'd love to see the pics! You should FB me! I'm Megan Eli ([email protected])! Just tell me who you are and I'll add you straight away!


----------



## MissyMojo

nite nite ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Jacqui - Mood swings must be in the air today! :hugs: I'd love to see the pics! You should FB me! I'm Megan Eli ([email protected])! Just tell me who you are and I'll add you straight away!

i agree i am very grouchy today and very weepy https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_4_54.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_44.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Evening everyone, we had a great Paddys day today, went to the parade in the city (Dublin) 2 hours nearly it was.
> we had an early start to stand in a good spot before all the crowds came there was meant to be nearly a million people strecth over 3/4 miles from one side of the city to the other side...
> 
> took pics put them up on FB, wrecked tired though long day went for a meal and a pint of |Gunniness love me pint now an again lol...
> 
> heading bes shortly have to hook it up early in the moring 5.50 wake up looking forward to sat for a lie on... dont think i might have some reflif work next week, just as well the house looks like needs a good doing over...
> 
> ooh Sam my sil is going to Wales for a dancing comp for the weekend with her kids must ask her were again, asked her for a Welsh doll for Emily she will love one of those..
> 
> also think its going to be a bfn for me this month again my moods swing is kicking big time.... :cry: feck feck not fair why me,,,,,,,

glad to hear you had a lovely day hun, not been the same for me since my ex MIL passed away, she was from Monahan and has relatives in Eniskillen, beautiful place Ireland,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all my temps a bit lower this am but i hav taken it an hour earlyer then normal feel pooey again my thrt feels on fire but got to go to work:(


----------



## MissyMojo

morning lindsey :hugs:

Morning Ladies :friends:

I had a better nights sleep, but just could not get back off to sleep after the alarm at 7am! so i'm up with a cuppa and gonna wait bout an hour then try a fruit selection for brekkie


----------



## hedgewitch

hey all how are we today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im eating fruit!!!!

and my strawberries are bitter


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all my temps a bit lower this am but i hav taken it an hour earlyer then normal feel pooey again my thrt feels on fire but got to go to work:(

sorry to hear you're still feeling rough hun, hope you have a good day at work,x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im eating fruit!!!!
> 
> and my strawberries are bitter

lol yeah i noticed everything tastes different, hope you enjoy them


----------



## MissyMojo

im enjoying me grapes atm - got apple n satsuma too :) just picking at "good" food for now


----------



## LittleAurora

I had a real thing for crunchy green grapes when i was around 6-7 weeks i munched thru so many! lol!

My cravings change that offen I cant keep up!


----------



## moggymay

morning ladies, am going through a phase of loving green grapes and chocolate cornflake clusters :blush:

you got me thinking bout strawberries now though.....


----------



## moggymay

wierd but think pregbar counts pregnancy as 42 weeks! OMG that would be 2 months longer than last time!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

42 weeks - scary!!!

ive had some grapes im trying to decide if i want an apple yet or not


----------



## LittleAurora

atm I want something but im not sure what it is! lol. I have had breakfast 2 boiled eggs and 2 slices of potato bread but i want something just haven't figured it out yet :(


----------



## moggymay

not my cornflake crispies I hope.....theyre all gone! Mogster and I are gonna do shredded wheat nests nearer to easter tho

How bout some juice? Just poured my second glass of orange/cloudy apple mmmmmmm


----------



## MissyMojo

i had my satsuma - stil have my apple beside me :) thats 3 of my 5 a day done- not even 10am yet!!

im gona be the most paranoid over careful pregnant woman u can think of until at least 13 weeks and i know were "safe" evn then im gona be taking super care of myself
swim everyday, fruit for every breki and snacks , multi vits, i will be a heathly happy mummy!!!


----------



## moggymay

:thumbup:

With a tan from the Cypriot sunshine!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> atm I want something but im not sure what it is! lol. I have had breakfast 2 boiled eggs and 2 slices of potato bread but i want something just haven't figured it out yet :(

you need peri peri chicken steaks on batches, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm all i've been eating since i found out i was pg lol, either that or we could split a chicken bhuna with rice and naan?? i'm hungry again now!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo tired!!! i could sleep again!!

army are fucking me off with all theyre shit, giving us the wrong forms and crap


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im eating fruit!!!!
> 
> and my strawberries are bitter
> 
> lol yeah i noticed everything tastes different, hope you enjoy themClick to expand...

Okay... I have to stop you there for a second... Quick question! Do foods start tasting different in pregnancy? Even in early pregnancy? Because my husband has been thinking I'm half crazy for 2 days now because I keep having him taste stuff because it doesn't taste right... and he's telling me that it tastes completely normal to him! They're things I like too! Its stuff that I would usually think are delicious... and they just don't taste like much of anything... really blah. And, then I tried something he had last night that isn't something that I would usually like... and I thought it was great! Is that a symptom for me to spot? Cause I've never had this happen before! I thought I was losing my mind!


----------



## MissyMojo

i count it, lol

im soo shattered , manged to sort army shit out, and now im not receiveing email alerts from here! wtf !!!! pah!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I have to stop you there for a second... Quick question! Do foods start tasting different in pregnancy? Even in early pregnancy? Because my husband has been thinking I'm half crazy for 2 days now because I keep having him taste stuff because it doesn't taste right... and he's telling me that it tastes completely normal to him! They're things I like too! Its stuff that I would usually think are delicious... and they just don't taste like much of anything... really blah. And, then I tried something he had last night that isn't something that I would usually like... and I thought it was great! Is that a symptom for me to spot? Cause I've never had this happen before! I thought I was losing my mind!

yup!! to me it does anyway lol, i was eating something the other day and it tasted like medicine from when i was younger, you may not have it in US but here we call it amoxycillin and it tastes like banana but with a weird after taste and thats what my food tasted like, stuff i usually like tastes different, still i am sure it will resolve itself and if not bugger it i'm starving!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i just had soup with bread, normally i love it, today not so much


----------



## LittleAurora

i didnt get that with the taste. altho i did get a disgusting metalic taste in my mouth and it was not not not nice!!!


----------



## frogger3240

Gosh I just sat here and typed a long message and then I hit the wrong key and it all went away...well anyways how are you all doing? Hope your all doing great...I wanted to see what you all think I think I have ovulated 2 times this cycle the first time was on cd25 and I had stretchy mucus and everything and then this morning I went and put my temp in and now its saying that I ovulated on cd30 but I didn't have the stretchy mucus and also I think it was around the cd30 that I had the sharp shooting pains in my rt ovary so I could have ovulated 2 times this cycle so I'm hoping that I did and have a chance but looks like my temps are starting to go down...I will check back after I get home from work today I"m on my lunch break but wanted to check in and I'm sorry that I wasn't on here yesterday just was so tired and went to bed early also..hope you all have a great day today..


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls well i just got my results back, they were 753 and now they are 1618 so it has doubled which is good news, i am now in tomorrow morning for a scan so here's hoping we shall see a gestational sac,x


----------



## Megg33k

The food thing is curious! Everything just tastes less... just less. It has less of a taste! LOL And, then I had a bit of chocolate (milk chocolate and marshmallow to be exact) and it had almost a bitter aftertaste! It wasn't dark chocolate... and I had the same thing 4 days ago with no aftertaste! Nothing is satisfying or anything. Its like I'm throwing it into a bottomles pit and then go for the next thing. Salty things taste too salty, sweet things taste too sweet with the funny aftertaste, everything else just tastes like someone forgot to season it!

I've already put away 2 breakfast burritos, 2 small biscuits with gravy, a hashbrown, some Cheetos, and 2 chocolate covered marshmallow eggs... and I've only been up for about 4 hours! :shock: Ya know what... I could still eat too! I've wanted Alfredo sauce since last night and didn't get it, dammit! My nipples hurt... was only the right, but the left has kicked off today! Its like they're raw! WTF? I need either AF or a BFP to hurry the hell up! Between all of that and my back/hips... UGH!


----------



## moggymay

terrific news Sam :wohoo:


----------



## Csunshine013

Frogger don't know what's up with that??? Maybe somebody that's a chart stalker can have a look see.Sorry I'm not much help hun.

WOOP WOOP Sam cant wait to hear abou the scan!

Lind it could be that your going to O today that's why it's low so keep dtd until your temp rises! :thumbup:

Miss, Sam and Megg hope the food starts to taste better soon! I get cravings for things like oranges and have been wanting bread sticks from Pizza Hut now for a week solid so I guess it's my bodies way of telling me it needs carbs. LMAO

Mogg hope your doing well!:hugs:

afm just pluggin along feeling just fat not pg atm:dohh: then I'll get a nice little tickle from the inside and remember oh yeah I am pg. LOL

Snowdrop hope your doing well!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just in no work tomoz now phew


----------



## Megg33k

Patty - My uneducated opinion is that it looks like you might have tried to O on CD25 but didn't quite make it and then it did happen on CD30. I don't think your chart looks like you actually O'd on CD25. Hoping you caught the eggy either way! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening gals 

i think i might make a sweet n sour for tea- but david can handle the raw meat :) 

just had a nap and then a cry over "the time travellers wife"


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls well i just got my results back, they were 753 and now they are 1618 so it has doubled which is good news, i am now in tomorrow morning for a scan so here's hoping we shall see a gestational sac,x

:happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

I had a lovely day. 

We walked to th pet shop to get some mice for the snakes and then we walked into town for a coffee and I bought a really cute little baby grow and some baby socks! lol

Thens we came home and have a littler afternoon delight! picked the kids up from school, did the homeworks and watched metallica videos with the volume up! The kids love rocking out! They are now at their grans for tea and im thinking i might get hubby to make ours...sweet and sour chicken! 
Lego is kicking loads! at this stage she can taste the things i eat thru the amniotic fluid and I think she likes fruit juice and cheese and onion crisps! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

aww fab Aurora - were havin sweet n sour


----------



## LittleAurora

:)


----------



## MissyMojo

or we were until david decided hes too tired, and im to :green: to handle raw chicken ... so grapes for me! yummy! Pah Men :hissy:


----------



## MissyMojo

OMFG - my friend lotte is preg :) shes 5 weeks today - and cacking herself cos her stupid :gun: dr told her 80% of pregnancys end in miscarriage :gun: stupid fecker!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi Sam, how are you tonight


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed nobody to talk to tonight xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hi Sam, how are you tonight

not too bad thanks, you ok?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im off to bed nobody to talk to tonight xx

come back!!! i am here to chat to, how was work misses?x


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - Sounds like a great day! I love that the baby is starting to taste what you eat! That's amazing! xx

Linds - Sorry I left you for my nap! I was knackered! :hugs: I'm here now!!!

Sam - Hello, lovely! :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> just had a nap and then a cry over "the time travellers wife"

Was that NOT the saddest movie EVER? I sobbed and sobbed and sobbed! There is so little joy in it... and it's so short lived when there is joy! It was actually pretty good... but SO SAD! :cry: I can't even tell someone the story of it without crying... in fact, I almost cried typing this! :rofl:

And, OMFG @ your friend's doc telling her 80% of pregnancies end in MC! There just wouldn't be any babies if that were true now would there? :hugs: to her!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Aurora - Sounds like a great day! I love that the baby is starting to taste what you eat! That's amazing! xx
> 
> Linds - Sorry I left you for my nap! I was knackered! :hugs: I'm here now!!!
> 
> Sam - Hello, lovely! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that NOT the saddest movie EVER? I sobbed and sobbed and sobbed! There is so little joy in it... and it's so short lived when there is joy! It was actually pretty good... but SO SAD! :cry: I can't even tell someone the story of it without crying... in fact, I almost cried typing this! :rofl:
> 
> And, OMFG @ your friend's doc telling her 80% of pregnancies end in MC! There just wouldn't be any babies if that were true now would there? :hugs: to her!

hey hun, hows you tonight?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! I had an AMAZING dinner... chicken marinated in spicy pineapple rum sauce and grilled with fresh pineapple chunks! YUM! LOVE IT!!!

How're you doing tonight?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I'm good! I had an AMAZING dinner... chicken marinated in spicy pineapple rum sauce and grilled with fresh pineapple chunks! YUM! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> How're you doing tonight?

not too good, got a crazy pain in my stomach that has got worse through the night and also been feeling rather green around the gills all day. feel absolutely terrible!!
can't eat without feeling sick but am so hungry i feel sick lol so cannot win


----------



## essy10

Hi sam, im kinda nw here and was wondering if you would do a spell for me please? I would really appreciate it.
Kirsty xx:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm good! I had an AMAZING dinner... chicken marinated in spicy pineapple rum sauce and grilled with fresh pineapple chunks! YUM! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> How're you doing tonight?
> 
> not too good, got a crazy pain in my stomach that has got worse through the night and also been feeling rather green around the gills all day. feel absolutely terrible!!
> can't eat without feeling sick but am so hungry i feel sick lol so cannot winClick to expand...

Sounds bloody awful, hun! And, here I am talking about food! :hugs: Sorry!


----------



## hedgewitch

essy10 said:


> Hi sam, im kinda nw here and was wondering if you would do a spell for me please? I would really appreciate it.
> Kirsty xx:thumbup:

hey hun of course i will, all i need from you is a pm containing yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address for me to send the spell to
hope you are ok hun and its lovely to see you here on the thread,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sounds bloody awful, hun! And, here I am talking about food! :hugs: Sorry!

lol no by all means keep talking, if i can't eat it least i can dream about it lmao, thing is i have gone off everything sweet, i am addicted to coca cola have been since i was in my early 20's but now i can't stand it, tastes vile, also tried ginger biscuits to help with the nausea but can i eat them? can i buggery, they make me gag however give me savoury and i will eat it, weird! with LM i craved sweets chocolate and danish pastries covered in sugar lol but anything like that is making me gag, anyways its 2.30am and i just did a casting so i am totally wiped out now, its tiring when i am not pg so this one has done me in lol, i got the hospital in the morning too so up at 6am and early scan at 9.45am so i shall update you when i get back, hope you have a good night hun,xx

i hope all you ladies are ok, been a bit quiet on here think we all need a good holiday to the bahama's for some R&R, who's up for it?


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Can't wait to hear about your hospital trip! :) I'm game for the Bahama's! I went in May 2008 and it was fab! Let's go!

Edit: Hot flashes? Do they have anything to do with anything? A couple of times tonight now I've taken my temperature because I felt like I was burning up and its been in the high 97's F (36's C)... which is LOW. So... I don't know what gives... but definitely hot flashes! Consider me annoyed with my body atm.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies 

Sam G.L at the hos,. text me the news babes

it would seem nudger is a morning person! lol 

LIndsey :hugs: sorry i missed u last night, i seem to be wanting my bed by 8:30, hope things are well, your now in the 2ww??

Megg :hug: fingers crosssed for a :bfp: for you

my :friends: hugs to you all!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Sam G.L at the hos,. text me the news babes
> 
> it would seem nudger is a morning person! lol
> 
> LIndsey :hugs: sorry i missed u last night, i seem to be wanting my bed by 8:30, hope things are well, your now in the 2ww??
> 
> Megg :hug: fingers crosssed for a :bfp: for you
> 
> my :friends: hugs to you all!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

not sure if we are or arnt my temp has risen slightly compared to yesterday so could well be just have to wait and see


----------



## MissyMojo

Got my fingers crossed. Xxx. I'm on the bus to work. Chewing gum and had water keeping nausea at bay:) only today and tomoro and them I have 8 days off. Spending time with family and close friends before we leave. Was supposed to be having a night out with nikki. Since she hasn't had one since her little ones. But I guess that wont be happening. Lol. Guess it'll be a meal and maybe I movie instead. Luvz you ladies catch you on my break xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well got - opk so the surge was either yesterday or day b4 they were both just as dark


----------



## moggymay

any news from Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> any news from Sam?

she text me said they are 90% sure they could see a sac and its roughly 4mm back for scan monday, also got loads of cysts on left ovary that all they could tell her


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for nice opks lindsey fingers crossed u got that eggy


----------



## Megg33k

Hey ladies! Time off sounds great, Linds! 

AFM - Temp dropped a good bit this morning. I assume I'm just waiting on AF now. :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today, well i hope.
Jo sorry to hear nudger isn't behaving lol.
ok so i went for the scan but it was a different girl who did it today rather than sylvia who i have been under for the last 3 years, she has been through it all with us but is off this week, so i get a different girl who to be perfectly honest couldn't be arsed! she said she thinks she can see a GS but isn't sure, also if it is its about 3mm (for my gestation it should be at least 6mm) which means its not growing as it should but i should be grateful i got a positive pregnancy test and stop moaning as most women don't even get that, talk about making me feel like shit! she then said "well at least you're prepared" when i asked about ectopic and my levels...........no reassurance nothing!! 
so i was obviously in tears at this. so i have to go back monday for another scan but i only got that because i lost the plot and kicked off as i was first given an appointment for in 3 weeks time!! i have a"cysty" left ovary and thats all she was interested in? whenever i tried asking her anything she just kept saying "well at least you got a positive test....."so i tried to explain to her that after what we have been through we are obviously very anxious but her response was," i can't see why"?????????????????
so she said she was going to see a doctor to see what they thought but then said as there was a waiting room full of people she didn't have time and i would be fine but if i have any pain to contact them on monday.
so i then went to see another doc for my Graves Disease and the nurse walked up to me who used to do antenatal when i was pg with LM and she says, " oh my god look at you, you had the baby, come on then where is she, oh i bet she's lovely, is she in the waiting room?" i don't need to explain what happened then really do i, i was in tears and everything just came out. poor woman, you could see she just wanted the earth to swallow her up and i also wanted it to swallow me up too. 
so just got home now after waiting a whopping two hours to see the doc, i am in pain in my back and stil got a lot of twinges here, so the waiting now begins again!!
had a crap morning and thinking i should remove my tickers now


----------



## Megg33k

Don't you go removing your tickers over one inept sonographer! Stupid bitch, she is! :hugs: Don't let her sway you, sweetie! Just go to the scan in a few days and see what someone with more than half a brain tells you! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoops, i just exploded soup all over my oven surface!


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Sam :hugs: it will work out and this beany will be the very stickiest!

How is everybody else doing? Good I hope!


----------



## MissyMojo

im alright, got some niggles on my left side - but i think its more :blush: wind :blush: related lol, 

been looking on google earth at the beaches near me, and also at the average temps out there, high sumer at 36c /96f when 6months preg sounds fun!!!!


----------



## moggymay

standard quarters have ceiling fans and officers ones have A/C if that helps?


----------



## moggymay

pic is Berryhead, Devon by the way :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all


----------



## Megg33k

Hey sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## essy10

:thumbup:Hi sam

Thank you, i have sent my details through pm to you.

Hope everyones well

Kirsty xxx :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! hows every one tonight?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! Boobs are aching so badly that I want to chop them off atm... but I guess that could be considered "good." I think AF is officially 1 day late today... at a mid-day strump and no pink, spotting or anything of the sort. Every :sex: session for us doubles as a physical exam! :rofl: He reported afterward that my cervix is high, soft and probably closed... He also reported that the sex "felt different"... but didn't expand on that. I noticed that my lower abdomen was slightly tender... not painful, but very pressurized feeling. Found someone else with a chart dip around the time of mine that turned out preggo... So, I'm bricking it a little less about that now! Waiting to see if AF turns up or not!


----------



## hedgewitch

essy10 said:


> :thumbup:Hi sam
> 
> Thank you, i have sent my details through pm to you.
> 
> Hope everyones well
> 
> Kirsty xxx :thumbup:

thanks hun i shall cast for you and then send you over your part, how you feeling today hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! hows every one tonight?

hey hun
i am https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_7.giflol, how about you hun, how are you doing?xx


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for sickness!!


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> yay for sickness!!

If this was anything other than a TTC/Pregnancy board... You would be a big meanie! :rofl:


----------



## essy10

Hi sam

Im ok 2day, how are you? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Evening ladies - ive been to a Yankee candle party :) had a giggle :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

I would just like to thank Sam for my casting early this morning. I so hope it works xxxxxx


----------



## hb1

I think I am getting a cold - I had a tummy bug last weekend too ! :( At least I'll get them out of the way before I get to ov time :)

I got my spells - v excited :)


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies how are we all today, well i hope.
> Jo sorry to hear nudger isn't behaving lol.
> ok so i went for the scan but it was a different girl who did it today rather than sylvia who i have been under for the last 3 years, she has been through it all with us but is off this week, so i get a different girl who to be perfectly honest couldn't be arsed! she said she thinks she can see a GS but isn't sure, also if it is its about 3mm (for my gestation it should be at least 6mm) which means its not growing as it should but i should be grateful i got a positive pregnancy test and stop moaning as most women don't even get that, talk about making me feel like shit! she then said "well at least you're prepared" when i asked about ectopic and my levels...........no reassurance nothing!!
> so i was obviously in tears at this. so i have to go back monday for another scan but i only got that because i lost the plot and kicked off as i was first given an appointment for in 3 weeks time!! i have a"cysty" left ovary and thats all she was interested in? whenever i tried asking her anything she just kept saying "well at least you got a positive test....."so i tried to explain to her that after what we have been through we are obviously very anxious but her response was," i can't see why"?????????????????
> so she said she was going to see a doctor to see what they thought but then said as there was a waiting room full of people she didn't have time and i would be fine but if i have any pain to contact them on monday.
> so i then went to see another doc for my Graves Disease and the nurse walked up to me who used to do antenatal when i was pg with LM and she says, " oh my god look at you, you had the baby, come on then where is she, oh i bet she's lovely, is she in the waiting room?" i don't need to explain what happened then really do i, i was in tears and everything just came out. poor woman, you could see she just wanted the earth to swallow her up and i also wanted it to swallow me up too.
> so just got home now after waiting a whopping two hours to see the doc, i am in pain in my back and stil got a lot of twinges here, so the waiting now begins again!!
> had a crap morning and thinking i should remove my tickers now

sam hun don't you dare listen to that crazy lady she doesn't know what she is talking about gosh all of those doctors and everything there are truly treating you like sh**t and that isn't right...I'm soooo sorry hun that your having to go through this...just hold you head up high and think positive that your baby is ok and growing well...its all going to be ok hun....love ya:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam hun don't you dare listen to that crazy lady she doesn't know what she is talking about gosh all of those doctors and everything there are truly treating you like sh**t and that isn't right...I'm soooo sorry hun that your having to go through this...just hold you head up high and think positive that your baby is ok and growing well...its all going to be ok hun....love ya:hugs::hugs:

hey hun how are you, not heard from you in a long while, how is Tim and the kids?xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam hun don't you dare listen to that crazy lady she doesn't know what she is talking about gosh all of those doctors and everything there are truly treating you like sh**t and that isn't right...I'm soooo sorry hun that your having to go through this...just hold you head up high and think positive that your baby is ok and growing well...its all going to be ok hun....love ya:hugs::hugs:
> 
> hey hun how are you, not heard from you in a long while, how is Tim and the kids?xxClick to expand...

hey hun, sorry not been around got down I started my period I'm on cd 2 so it was just hard to chat sorry:cry:but anyways this cycle I will be adding royal jelly and bee pollen along with my soy 200mgs but instead of taking the soy cd 1-5 I am taking it cd 3-7 this time around...Tim and the kids are doing good thanks for asking about them how are Matt and your kids doing?..hope all is well hun....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morninggg ladies how are we all today? ive STILL got my stupid sore throat grrr


----------



## MissyMojo

morning!

i tried to sleep in - didnt work , just had to pee, then i felt :sick: but wasnt then hungry!

rang work taking the day off , bollocks to it!

gonna try and finished the packing today


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies
how are we all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing alreet ! i sooo want to get motivated and finish some of the packing, but at the sme time im sat comfy and i dont feel too :sick:ly so i may stay put for a bit


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!! how are we today?

We are going for a picnic! yay i cant wait! it will be good fun even tho its still cold the sun is out and its dry!


----------



## MissyMojo

i soooo need to move my backside off this seat!!

anyone know which kitchen cleaners are safe? and which to avoid?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghh i so confused i personaly think ive ovd but bens sayign no i havent as tits till to low to b an ov rise:s god im so confuse anyone helpppp


----------



## MissyMojo

have u tried asking in ttc main forum for help hunni? wish i could help but i m rubbish at cvhartts


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - I think its going to take another few days for FF to pick up on it! :hugs: I'd say you probably have though! I'd say it will likely set it at CD20 if your temps continue to go up! 

Aurora - Sounds great!! :)

Sam - Morning, lovely! xx

Jo - Sorry you aren't feeling well! :hugs:

AFM... Temp went back up today! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> have u tried asking in ttc main forum for help hunni? wish i could help but i m rubbish at cvhartts

no but thats agd idea lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies. Is there classes I can take in relaxation. Cos I cant seem to do it right. Had peach coloured cm and went into a right flap! What ever it was its stopped now but I'm still nervous.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Hi ladies. Is there classes I can take in relaxation. Cos I cant seem to do it right. Had peach coloured cm and went into a right flap! What ever it was its stopped now but I'm still nervous.

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god what a night ive had been :cry: and shouting and screaming the shit hit the fan here tonght me andben had a mahasve argument resulting in him being told to f off back to germany by my mum and all hell breaking loose


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww hunni x x


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies 
sorry i am joining you so late but i fell asleep like an old lady!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - At least it's stopped! I think that's the important thing, sweetie! :hugs:

Linds - Oh no! What happened? Big :hugs: to you!!!

Sam - Me too! I just woke up from a nap! A loooooong nap! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Jo - At least it's stopped! I think that's the important thing, sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Linds - Oh no! What happened? Big :hugs: to you!!!
> 
> Sam - Me too! I just woke up from a nap! A loooooong nap! lol

lol i got old lady syndrome lol


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Jo - At least it's stopped! I think that's the important thing, sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> Linds - Oh no! What happened? Big :hugs: to you!!!
> 
> Sam - Me too! I just woke up from a nap! A loooooong nap! lol
> 
> lol i got old lady syndrome lolClick to expand...

No, you have preggo lady syndrome! *I* have old lady syndrome! Haha!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> No, you have preggo lady syndrome! *I* have old lady syndrome! Haha!

lol, i tell you i feel exhausted all the time its ridiculous but to be fair i am back on being up all bloomin night same as i was when i was pg with LM, i was eating potatoe shapes smileys at 3am lol then went bed at 4am and back up at 6am ish
hows you hun?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No, you have preggo lady syndrome! *I* have old lady syndrome! Haha!
> 
> lol, i tell you i feel exhausted all the time its ridiculous but to be fair i am back on being up all bloomin night same as i was when i was pg with LM, i was eating potatoe shapes smileys at 3am lol then went bed at 4am and back up at 6am ish
> hows you hun?Click to expand...

Ugh @ being awake all night! But well worth it for mini-hedge! :) I'm great! I'm just hoping that AF stays away and Mr Storky brings me a BFP! Napping when I want... Eating what I want... Just relaxing as best I can! Hoping I find a truckload of happiness in the next few days! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

you must go and read this lol, so freakin funny, read the write up lower down the page then read the q&a's
made my day!!!!!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230451057921#description


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> you must go and read this lol, so freakin funny, read the write up lower down the page then read the q&a's
> made my day!!!!!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230451057921#description

Ad was pretty funny... but I have to admit that I couldn't really understand half the questions or answers! Damn English that I apparently don't speak! :rofl:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Ad was pretty funny... but I have to admit that I couldn't really understand half the questions or answers! Damn English that I apparently don't speak! :rofl:

its chav talk, no one understands it lmfao!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ad was pretty funny... but I have to admit that I couldn't really understand half the questions or answers! Damn English that I apparently don't speak! :rofl:
> 
> its chav talk, no one understands it lmfao!!!!Click to expand...

I only just learned what a Chav was a few days ago! LOL Someone had to link me on wikipedia! I hadn't a clue!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> you must go and read this lol, so freakin funny, read the write up lower down the page then read the q&a's
> made my day!!!!!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230451057921#description

:rofl:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies or rather afternoon!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Afternoon girlies!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hellloooo gosh glad this is back on lol i had withdrawl symptoms


----------



## hedgewitch

lol tell me about it serious withdrawal lol, afternoon Jo how are you today hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

check my chart out hehe


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> check my chart out hehe

looking good today hun very good, just need a nice rise tomorrow!!


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm good today sweetheart, havign some back pain :S but im doing ok


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> I'm good today sweetheart, havign some back pain :S but im doing ok

thats good, CM gone ok now? just make sure you rest up sweetie by orders of Nudger!!


----------



## Megg33k

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well! :D

Chart looking good, Linds! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

peachy cm is back :( and i have back ache :cry: im pretty scared


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jo! It could definitely be nothing! If you're too worried, go to... uhm... EPU or whatever you guys call it? I dunno... I'd call it the ER!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> peachy cm is back :( and i have back ache :cry: im pretty scared

:hugs: maybe go get checked out hun


----------



## MissyMojo

just rang epu - advised rest up, maybe nothing maybe mc, and to see drs 2moro


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> just rang epu - advised rest up, maybe nothing maybe mc, and to see drs 2moro

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> just rang epu - advised rest up, maybe nothing maybe mc, and to see drs 2moro

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> god what a night ive had been :cry: and shouting and screaming the shit hit the fan here tonght me andben had a mahasve argument resulting in him being told to f off back to germany by my mum and all hell breaking loose

OH NO!!!! Lindsey I'm soooo sorry hun...hope all is ok now....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so tired n my stomache is so sore feels lke af may be on way


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies,

How are you all doing?...I have been sick this weekend My period has been a killer cramps
were sooooooo bad I thought I would die...I had to keep taking pain meds to try and ease
the pains..and gosh it was sooooo heavy with lots of clots...but its finally calmed down this
morning so we are going to take the kids bowling for a little while then I will be back and
check on you all...I have started soy last night and I'm taking 180 mgs on cd 3-7 and I'm 
going to be starting Femprin on cd 11 I found a few ladies that have gotten their BFP from 
doing this so I'm praying that this helps me...sending you all lots of hugs and babydust and
also welcome to some of the new members here glad that your here with us...
:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

I Hope it works for you, Patty! Sorry AF has been such a bitch to you! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I Hope it works for you, Patty! Sorry AF has been such a bitch to you! :hugs:

thanks Megg...:hugs: yep this cycle AF was a bad bitch:growlmad: but thank god that its easing up woohoo!!!....your chart looks good hun praying that you get your BFP this cycle hun....:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I Hope it works for you, Patty! Sorry AF has been such a bitch to you! :hugs:
> 
> thanks Megg...:hugs: yep this cycle AF was a bad bitch:growlmad: but thank god that its easing up woohoo!!!....your chart looks good hun praying that you get your BFP this cycle hun....:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:

Edit: So... I know what I said... but I think I might have gotten a BFP this morning! Its shitty and faint like before... but it showed up within 20 seconds! EEP!


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?...I have been sick this weekend My period has been a killer cramps
> were sooooooo bad I thought I would die...I had to keep taking pain meds to try and ease
> the pains..and gosh it was sooooo heavy with lots of clots...but its finally calmed down this
> morning so we are going to take the kids bowling for a little while then I will be back and
> check on you all...I have started soy last night and I'm taking 180 mgs on cd 3-7 and I'm
> going to be starting Femprin on cd 11 I found a few ladies that have gotten their BFP from
> doing this so I'm praying that this helps me...sending you all lots of hugs and babydust and
> also welcome to some of the new members here glad that your here with us...
> :hugs::hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust:

sorry to hear that hun, hope it eases, after bowling you take it easy!! feet up and some pain relief, maybe a hot water bottle or heat pad
what is femprin? sorry if i seem dumb (why does that look weird? have i spelt it right)lol
sending you love and hugs Patty,xx


----------



## Megg33k

I wondered what femprin was too! So, its not just me! Curiosity!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh megg lets see a pic!!!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I Hope it works for you, Patty! Sorry AF has been such a bitch to you! :hugs:
> 
> thanks Megg...:hugs: yep this cycle AF was a bad bitch:growlmad: but thank god that its easing up woohoo!!!....your chart looks good hun praying that you get your BFP this cycle hun....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Edit: So... I know what I said... but I think I might have gotten a BFP this morning! Its shitty and faint like before... but it showed up within 20 seconds! EEP!Click to expand...

woohoo!!!!! Megg that is awesome hun....I'm soooooooo happy for you...woohoo show us a pic of the test.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?...I have been sick this weekend My period has been a killer cramps
> were sooooooo bad I thought I would die...I had to keep taking pain meds to try and ease
> the pains..and gosh it was sooooo heavy with lots of clots...but its finally calmed down this
> morning so we are going to take the kids bowling for a little while then I will be back and
> check on you all...I have started soy last night and I'm taking 180 mgs on cd 3-7 and I'm
> going to be starting Femprin on cd 11 I found a few ladies that have gotten their BFP from
> doing this so I'm praying that this helps me...sending you all lots of hugs and babydust and
> also welcome to some of the new members here glad that your here with us...
> :hugs::hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust:
> 
> sorry to hear that hun, hope it eases, after bowling you take it easy!! feet up and some pain relief, maybe a hot water bottle or heat pad
> what is femprin? sorry if i seem dumb (why does that look weird? have i spelt it right)lol
> sending you love and hugs Patty,xxClick to expand...



thanks sam, I'm feeling alot better then I was yesterday.....well we just got home from bowling and getting some groceries....now I'm relaxing on the couch watching the old movie "Christine" that car that kills...lol....we are going to make home made tacos tonight yummy!!! so what are you planning on fixing or have you already eaten?...

Femaprin has these ingredients in it that is suppose to help with hormonal balance..
Amount Per
Serving % Daily
Value 

Vitamin B6 (AS PYRIDOXINE HCL) 100 Mg 5000% 

VITEX AGNUS CASTUS DRIED EXTRACT (FRUIT) 0.6% AGNUSIDES 225 Mg N/A* 

Vitex Agnus Castus (FRUIT) 100 Mg N/A*


----------



## hedgewitch

Jo, hunny sorry to hear that nudger is freaking you out, rest up hun and put your feet up, good excuse to have David looking after you too lol, xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I Hope it works for you, Patty! Sorry AF has been such a bitch to you! :hugs:
> 
> thanks Megg...:hugs: yep this cycle AF was a bad bitch:growlmad: but thank god that its easing up woohoo!!!....your chart looks good hun praying that you get your BFP this cycle hun....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Edit: So... I know what I said... but I think I might have gotten a BFP this morning! Its shitty and faint like before... but it showed up within 20 seconds! EEP!Click to expand...

:happydance: fx hunny xx


----------



## Megg33k

You asked for pics! I already warned that it's faint, but it's definitely there!

I swear there is a line that started coming up within 20 seconds and this was taken well within the time limit! Maybe??? Its about as good as I've ever seen! LOL

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2723/4451014068_cc42907672_o.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4450242095_44a772117b_o.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4451014132_3125b6b4f0_o.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> You asked for pics! I already warned that it's faint, but it's definitely there!
> 
> I swear there is a line that started coming up within 20 seconds and this was taken well within the time limit! Maybe??? Its about as good as I've ever seen! LOL
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2723/4451014068_cc42907672_o.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4450242095_44a772117b_o.jpg
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4451014132_3125b6b4f0_o.jpg

do another tomorrow megg it should be clearer then, mine was like that first day i did mine next day was very dark lol, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Megg33k

15dpo, Sam! And, I'm holding out longer than that! Last time, they never got dark and I worried myself into oblivion. I'm going with "a line is a line" because I don't want to stress the little bean out that he/she isn't making good enough lines! I'm just going to be happy with it for now... Maybe I'll retest in a week or so. I told myself I wouldn't obsess over line strength this time! It was really hard on me before!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg hun I can see the line in the bottom pic....yep dont' stress its all going to be ok hun...keep thinking positive thoughts of your little bean ....I'm soooo tickled for you...I can see it ....congratulations hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

megg the more and more that I keep looking at the pics I can now see it in the first pic also...so I do see it to hun....:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Patty! :hugs: Yours is coming up in a few weeks, hun! I just know it! :D


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> 15dpo, Sam! And, I'm holding out longer than that! Last time, they never got dark and I worried myself into oblivion. I'm going with "a line is a line" because I don't want to stress the little bean out that he/she isn't making good enough lines! I'm just going to be happy with it for now... Maybe I'll retest in a week or so. I told myself I wouldn't obsess over line strength this time! It was really hard on me before!

hun a line is a line, these tests are designed to pick it up if its there the hcg i mean so it must be there or you would have no line so yes try not to obsess about it too much sweetie, now if we are talking about obsessing i have no sickness tonight, not sure if its because my tummy is ful though, i have been forcing myself to eat so tonight i am not hungry, boobs are still sore but thats probably because i keep poking themhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
got pains in my tum tonight too so hoping all is ok, got my scan tomorrow morning so we shall see whats what then eh!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo, Sam! And, I'm holding out longer than that! Last time, they never got dark and I worried myself into oblivion. I'm going with "a line is a line" because I don't want to stress the little bean out that he/she isn't making good enough lines! I'm just going to be happy with it for now... Maybe I'll retest in a week or so. I told myself I wouldn't obsess over line strength this time! It was really hard on me before!
> 
> hun a line is a line, these tests are designed to pick it up if its there the hcg i mean so it must be there or you would have no line so yes try not to obsess about it too much sweetie, now if we are talking about obsessing i have no sickness tonight, not sure if its because my tummy is ful though, i have been forcing myself to eat so tonight i am not hungry, boobs are still sore but thats probably because i keep poking themhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> got pains in my tum tonight too so hoping all is ok, got my scan tomorrow morning so we shall see whats what then eh!Click to expand...

good luck with your scan Sam xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Lincoln Girl said:



> good luck with your scan Sam xx

thanks hun, i am also hoping it goes well
i am in so much pain at the min, i can't help but think its bad news, i have started with cramps that wrap around my back into my stomach like when you go into labour, they started about 2 hours ago and i have taken pain relief its so bad but it hasnt eased it any at all, not looking or feeling good at the min. i am dreading this scan tomorrow. and my sickness has disappeared also not been sick at all since this afternoon or even felt sick since.


----------



## hedgewitch

i am starving!!!! just had 3 krackerwheat with edam cheese and spring onion.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! filled a hole lol, having a cup of tea now and then off to bed, hopefully my symptoms will have returned by morning!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for your scan, Sam! Hoping it goes great! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well i guess im out just a bloody waiting game now for the witch temp is even lower this morn:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lindsey

Sam nudger will stick!!!! if your body is anything like mine it''ll b protesting about the change in hormones - my back, hips, knees all ache!!


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed sam all is ok!! what time is the scan?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> fingers crossed sam all is ok!! what time is the scan?

thanks hun, 11.30 wish i could go sleep and wake up at 12 weeks!!


----------



## LittleAurora

snap! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to work bbl ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

bye lindsey babes xxxxx

im bk frm drs, Maj Clare wasnt bothered about the cm being peachy/pinky, said its not red blood dont worry, also agreed that i could DEFINATELY have a scan before we leave the country, and my midwife will sort that, she tried to bring mw apt fwds for me, but fully booked, she advised about 10/11 weeks for the scan , so they can do clear dating from it, and a scan in cyprus would b a bonus, told me not to worry and to rest up :) sounds soo nice to hear it frm a DR who gives a dam:)


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all! im so stiff from the weekend! wewalked 10miles on sat and 6miles yesterday omg i usually have no prob walking could have done more pre preg but my hips are so stiff today!! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

oh yikes woman !!! :hugs: hope ur hips feel better soon

im sooo hungry but nothing tastes nice!


----------



## moggymay

great news Jo, hopefully the midwife will come through with a scan date very soon. Nugdger is a boy! I am convinced!


----------



## MissyMojo

looking at my diary i want my scan anywhere from 26th aprill where i will b 10+6 by LMP aprx then i can get a lovely clear piccie and its my last week in the uk then too, 

i dont have a feeling either way yet, last time it was "her" wheneve i spoke about the pregnancy, i was saying things like "we'll put her cot here" 

hubby admitted last night hes too scared acknowledge this is real, he cant w8 for everything to be safe!


----------



## hedgewitch

*
*

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70747&thumb=1&d=1269261730

she put the doppler on my tum and immediately the GS showed up which she didn't think it would with being so early but gestational sac measures 9.5mm putting me at 5+ weeks and also there is a yolk sac.
it was Sylvia who scanned me today and apparently she cannot understand what the nurse the other day was on, apparently it could have been acid lmao and also she wasn't even qualified to scan me and certainly should never have said that i could be having an ectopic, splodge is in the right place so NO ectopic at all, also my ovaries on the left are NOT cysty at all but i do have some follicles on the right where i have no tube, the pains are ligament pains and everything is fine!! i have to go back in 2 weeks lol so i have no idea what state i will be in then hehe!!
and BREATHE OUT!!!i burst into tears lol how sad but i don't care, just glad all is ok, Sylvia has said if i have any worries ring her and she will scan me immediately and no wonder i have been in a state all weekend after everything we have been through over the years but everything is fine, go home enjoy the pregnancy as much as is possible and relax.


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop - i love how close we are together!!! 

it'll be a few weeks yet before i get a scan :)


----------



## Megg33k

Big :wohoo: in here! :D

Aurora - I couldn't walk 10mi in the best of conditions! LOL Good for you getting to do that even! :hugs: Sorry about your hips!


----------



## snowdrops

:cry: back to square one again for me cd 1 ffs...... really losing hope here really truely im, what more can i do..

Must go and buy moe soy for tomrrow feel like doubleing up my dose maybe that might do the trick ooh i dont know any more


----------



## snowdrops

Hello Splodge :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww frogger sweetheart:hugs:

:hugs: snowdrops too :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Frogger? Did I miss something? 

Jacqui - :hugs: Do you temp? You might do well with a higher dose! I did 200mg from CD5-9 this time!


----------



## MissyMojo

i just havnt heard from her in a awhile so she must need som hugs


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Agreed! I can get on board with that!

:hugs: Patty!!!


----------



## camocutie2006

:hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> Frogger? Did I miss something?
> 
> Jacqui - :hugs: Do you temp? You might do well with a higher dose! I did 200mg from CD5-9 this time!

Megg i take these one
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/000005HB.pdf

i take 3 tabs of them
normally being taking cd2-6 im on a cd26 cycle.. 

No i dont temp, i do relief work so i will be waking up diffrent times most moring, (try to get up late) and i will be rushing about to get the bus into work it's an early enough start of the day at times 5.30 am - 6.30 am .. if im not working well Emily like to wake me up around 8ish


----------



## moggymay

Snowdrops PM me your addy and will send the lucky soy was gonna send Sam, might be a bit late for this cycle though but these are they:

https://www.boots.com/en/Osteocare-Plus-56-tablets-28-capsule_122498/

I ditched the 56 tabs and used the soy, one tablet a day CD3-7

Have missed last post today but can send tomorrow?

Assuming Splodge will okay this Sam? :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

I could walk forever I love walking its a hobby of ours! 
But today I am taking it easy and have started to knit my baby some cardigans/blankets/hats! lol

sam baby is amazing!! So so happy for you!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh i want to fast fwd the next few weeks!!! please!!!!

im soo fed up of the boxes everywhere
and i want to have a scan and see nudgers lil heart beat


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all


----------



## MissyMojo

hey darl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed soo tired work again i the am and bens bday today so gonna go for a cuddle then night nigths x


----------



## MissyMojo

night night sweetheart xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG Megg WOOOO HOOO!!!!! congratulations!

Sam little one looking awesome!:thumbup:

miss hope your getting your rest! WOOP for an early scan!

Moggy hope your doing well!

Aurora OMG that's a long walk! I could walk a long ways too but probably not more than a couple miles at a time.:dohh: that's great!

Snowdrop :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: it will happen hun!

Linds hope you had a nice snuggle with Ben for his b-day!

Frogger :hugs: hope your doing well this week and af hasn't totally been an arse to you! :hugs:

So sorry if I've missed someone it's totally unitentional!

afm just plodding along and getting excited as seeing so many BFP's coming out of this thread lately!:thumbup:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> *
> *
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70747&thumb=1&d=1269261730
> 
> she put the doppler on my tum and immediately the GS showed up which she didn't think it would with being so early but gestational sac measures 9.5mm putting me at 5+ weeks and also there is a yolk sac.
> it was Sylvia who scanned me today and apparently she cannot understand what the nurse the other day was on, apparently it could have been acid lmao and also she wasn't even qualified to scan me and certainly should never have said that i could be having an ectopic, splodge is in the right place so NO ectopic at all, also my ovaries on the left are NOT cysty at all but i do have some follicles on the right where i have no tube, the pains are ligament pains and everything is fine!! i have to go back in 2 weeks lol so i have no idea what state i will be in then hehe!!
> and BREATHE OUT!!!i burst into tears lol how sad but i don't care, just glad all is ok, Sylvia has said if i have any worries ring her and she will scan me immediately and no wonder i have been in a state all weekend after everything we have been through over the years but everything is fine, go home enjoy the pregnancy as much as is possible and relax.

:happydance: yay!!! :happydance:

thats fab news xx


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in, girls! Brain doesn't feel like letting me properly catch up tonight! I hope you're all well! I'll definitely try hard to do it more properly later! :hugs: all around! xx

Thanks, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hedgewitch said:


> *
> *
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70747&thumb=1&d=1269261730
> 
> she put the doppler on my tum and immediately the GS showed up which she didn't think it would with being so early but gestational sac measures 9.5mm putting me at 5+ weeks and also there is a yolk sac.
> it was Sylvia who scanned me today and apparently she cannot understand what the nurse the other day was on, apparently it could have been acid lmao and also she wasn't even qualified to scan me and certainly should never have said that i could be having an ectopic, splodge is in the right place so NO ectopic at all, also my ovaries on the left are NOT cysty at all but i do have some follicles on the right where i have no tube, the pains are ligament pains and everything is fine!! i have to go back in 2 weeks lol so i have no idea what state i will be in then hehe!!
> and BREATHE OUT!!!i burst into tears lol how sad but i don't care, just glad all is ok, Sylvia has said if i have any worries ring her and she will scan me immediately and no wonder i have been in a state all weekend after everything we have been through over the years but everything is fine, go home enjoy the pregnancy as much as is possible and relax.



Sam I am so glad all is going well for you!! I have been missing you on the other threads and went in search for you! When will your next cast be...dh and I have made up will be ttc again next cycle full swing so hopefully I will get a BFP soon as well! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, just to let you know i have started bleeding. :cry:the pains got worse through the day and tonight i began bleeding, it hasn't calmed down any and so i am going to ring the EPAU and see what they suggest but to be honest i think there isn't much they can do as i am too early to detect a heartbeat as i am only 5+2. i shall let you all know when i know anything


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! :hugs: I hope it all turns out okay! You're in my thoughts, honey! Keep us updated!!! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sam hunii :hugs: fingers crossed splodge hangs in there darling xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Just got a text from sam :(

_looks like a full on m/c red blood and clots, _

epu sending her home to complete at home unless the pain gets to bad :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

How are we ladies doing?


----------



## LittleAurora

so tired now! lol...tooki the dog out at 9.30 and only home now!! need to rest!


----------



## MissyMojo

sheesh!


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> Just got a text from sam :(
> 
> _looks like a full on m/c red blood and clots, _
> 
> epu sending her home to complete at home unless the pain gets to bad :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Sam! :cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Sam :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:cry:


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> Just got a text from sam :(
> 
> _looks like a full on m/c red blood and clots, _
> 
> epu sending her home to complete at home unless the pain gets to bad :cry:


thanks for letting us know, 

:sleep:


----------



## snowdrops

Megg do i see before my eyes :baby: :thumbup: 
congrats hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jacqui! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening


----------



## Megg33k

Hi Linds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Hi Linds!

hey hun how are you


----------



## Megg33k

Good! You?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Good! You?

fed up


----------



## MissyMojo

why you fed up sweetheart? xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> why you fed up sweetheart? xxx

work don't think im very liked they no longer want me this week


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart, have they said why?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww sweetheart, have they said why?

no havent said ainthing but just the past 2 days have got bad feelings from them catch them giving me dirty looks and watching me etc


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babes xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: babes xxx

its alright comes with not being qualified not even gd enuff to wipe off there shoes


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all

Im feeling very sorry for myself. I took it to hard today and my bump hurts. Im so tired. :(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Linds! xx

Aurora - Perhaps a nice rest is in order for you and Lego? :)


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to lindsey

:hug: to Aurora :) 

i cant eat!!! its soo annoying!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I _know_ I should relax but its hard!! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

hahaha me too!!! i packed more boxes today and cleaned my oven tops!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I've never, ever in my life been able to feel the absence of someone's energy over the internet before. But, every time I open this thread, I can physically feel the absence of Sam's energy and it makes me cry. I can't even concentrate on other people's posts! This is really bizarre for me!

Sam, honey... if/when you eventually read this... just know that you're very much on my mind and loved! If you need to talk, please don't hesitate to find me. :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I've never, ever in my life been able to feel the absence of someone's energy over the internet before. But, every time I open this thread, I can physically feel the absence of Sam's energy and it makes me cry. I can't even concentrate on other people's posts! This is really bizarre for me!
> 
> Sam, honey... if/when you eventually read this... just know that you're very much on my mind and loved! If you need to talk, please don't hesitate to find me. :hugs:


You know? I couldn't have put that better myself, I have been checking for posts all day! 

Sam - I just wanna give you the warmest of hugs :hugs: sorry youre going through a tough time sweetie :nope:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, thought i would pop in and say hello, hope you are all ok. 
hi to everyone and thankyou for all your kind thoughts.

afm the bleeding has calmed down and is now browny like at end of af, now i have had 16 m/c and i may be clutching at straws but i think i am still pregnant, the pain is nowhere near what my others were like but could that be because i am so early? also with a 19mm lining surely i would have bled for longer as i did with the others?
when i was pg with my youngest Em she was a triplet, i lost one at 8 weeks and one at 12, i then bled till i was 22 weeks and she was born at 29weeks due to placental abruption. ok so i could be clutching at straws but could that be the case here again? i know i probably sound so sad trying to come up with excuses to not believe it but maybe? my boobs are still sore but the sickness has eased dramatically, i am only feeling queasy here and there now and the pain comes and goes. its not constant like the others. oh i don't know think i am just trying to convince myself its not true


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Speak of the lovely lady and here she is!!! :hugs: That feels much better if I'm being honest!

I think you know best, Sam! For sure... Go with your gut! :hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls, thought i would pop in and say hello, hope you are all ok.
> hi to everyone and thankyou for all your kind thoughts.
> 
> afm the bleeding has calmed down and is now browny like at end of af, now i have had 16 m/c and i may be clutching at straws but i think i am still pregnant, the pain is nowhere near what my others were like but could that be because i am so early? also with a 19mm lining surely i would have bled for longer as i did with the others?
> when i was pg with my youngest Em she was a triplet, i lost one at 8 weeks and one at 12, i then bled till i was 22 weeks and she was born at 29weeks due to placental abruption. ok so i could be clutching at straws but could that be the case here again? i know i probably sound so sad trying to come up with excuses to not believe it but maybe? my boobs are still sore but the sickness has eased dramatically, i am only feeling queasy here and there now and the pain comes and goes. its not constant like the others. oh i don't know think i am just trying to convince myself its not true

oh hunny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i have everything crossed all is okay xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam I am so sorry you are going through this stress again. You are in my prayers and I sincerely hope that little bean is hanging on just to prove the docs wrong and show he/she is as tough and strong as their mommy. Hugs. Prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i don't know what i would do without you all to support me, Friday can't come soon enough but i am going to be defiant and leave my tickers on till i see with my own eyes that splodge has gone!! that hospital has been wrong about so many things, maybe i am just being a sad cow and Friday will show the worst but i can't help but have a feeling....i know it sounds weird and i am not losing the plot but i just don't feel all is lost yet. when i saw the blood i was devastated but then very strangely calm. it is now just spotting brown and i swear i lost much more blood with my last ones. the nurses said what i have passed looks like the "products of conception" (how nice) but i am just not convinced even though i saw it with my own eyes but as i haven't seen that there is now no GS i am not so sure they are right.............am i just in denial?


----------



## Leilani

Hi Sam, I don't often post in this thread, but I do follow all you ladies, I'm a bit of a stalker if the truth be known!

I think you know your body best, and I don't believe you are clutching at straws, as you have been through so many m/c's, you know so much more than your muppet hospital.

I have everything crossed for you, and will be checking back on you on Friday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam honey in my opinion you know your body better than any of those docs and nurses. They are also the ones who said you wouldn't fall pregnant and you did. I am praying for you and your in my thoughts I hope everything turns out wonderful for you


----------



## Megg33k

Sam, sweetheart... With as many times as you've been terrified that it is all going wrong when it wasn't... Having a good feeling now is a wonderful sign! I truly think you would know, honey! I do! :hugs: I'm so happy to have you back in here! I missed you today! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya ladies

Sam if u dont think it was a full m/c dont belive it -splodge is of course a boy and loves to scare his mummmy!!!!

:hugs: to all my girls

im off now for a few days. it'll be fri night when i get back - so i love you all , will try and chat via fb to most of you (i have that on me mobile) love you all soo soo much xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam I really really hope that yourgut is right. big hugs and lets look forward to Friday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all for this first time in weeks ive slept 10 hours straight wooop


----------



## LittleAurora

I cant beleive its raining!! I have so much to do today!! ahh!!!! SO NOT A HAPPY BUNNY !


----------



## Minimin

Sam I dont normally post on this thread but have been worried about you. I am glad you are feeling optimistic. As several of the ladies have mentioned and as I have said before, that f-ing hospital doesnt know its A3SE from its elbows so go with your gut. You have been pregnant before and you know your body- NOT THEM. I will continue praying that this is the case- and Friday comes around asap.
Lots of love Minimin :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hope bean is hanging in there hun fingers crossed it will soon be friday xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?
wow can't believe so many of you came looking for me lol, i do love you girls so much!! and its great that you don't think i am just in denial, i have been heaving and sick again this morning and also boobs are sore but a bit less than they were, still got the pain coming and going but i have only had one teeny weeny spot of light brown since last night. so i am hoping thats a good sign!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, how are we all today?
> wow can't believe so many of you came looking for me lol, i do love you girls so much!! and its great that you don't think i am just in denial, i have been heaving and sick again this morning and also boobs are sore but a bit less than they were, still got the pain coming and going but i have only had one teeny weeny spot of light brown since last night. so i am hoping thats a good sign!!

feeling v sick lol i dont think ur in denial at all hun


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> feeling v sick lol i dont think ur in denial at all hun

awww hun hope it eases for you, its not nice at all is it,x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling v sick lol i dont think ur in denial at all hun
> 
> awww hun hope it eases for you, its not nice at all is it,xClick to expand...

no its not have had this the past 3 days just comes and goes


----------



## LittleAurora

have you taken another hpt?


----------



## caz & bob

just keepin my fingerscrossed for you it hangs in there hun its sounding good then hun do another hpt xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so i decided to be silly and POAS. to be able to get a 3+ on a digi your levels have to have reached 20.000 according to clearblue. so with that in mind thursday was 1618 so sat would have been about 3200, monday about 6400, wed(today) about 12,800 and friday 25000 ish so no digi till sat at least however...............


surely if i had lost this wouldn't be here?


----------



## LittleAurora

I didnt get my 3+ on a digi untill i was much closer to 7 weeks!


----------



## caz & bob

aw am glad hun it wouldnt be would it xx :) xx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, how are we all today?
> wow can't believe so many of you came looking for me lol, i do love you girls so much!! and its great that you don't think i am just in denial, i have been heaving and sick again this morning and also boobs are sore but a bit less than they were, still got the pain coming and going but* i have only had one teeny weeny spot of light brown since last night. so i am hoping thats a good sign!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> sounds like old blood to me,
> 
> thinking of you and Matt :hugs: really truely hope slonge will be waving to yers on friday


----------



## frogger3240

Hey Ladies, how are you all doing?....I feel like poop getting ready to go to the doctors office at 1:50 today due to my throat sore, coughing, fever, running and stuffy nose and no voice I feel sooo bad why me?...I work with children so I know that I'm going to catch something you know...but I just hate getting sick as I get older I feel myself staying sicker more...:nope::nope:I just want to always feel good like I used to when I was younger:winkwink:I also have to take my son Darrien he has posion ivy all over his legs and he is stratching it like crazy:wacko:they are sooo red so I'm sure he will be getting some meds to...

Sam hun I love you dearly and I believe with all my heart that your little baby bean is fine hun those doctors and hospital are for the birds they dont' know what the hell they done to you in the past and present and with the bleeding hun your going to be fine I bled with my first 2 children and it was all fine so I truly feel in my heart that LM is watching over you and this new little baby that your carrying she knows what your heart is longing for and she knows it means the world to you hun....just stay positive I believe it with everything that I have that your baby is fine sooooo chin up and keep smiling that beautiful smile of yours...love you sooo much sam your my sister....:hugs::hugs:


Megg hun how are you doing?....I do believe that you have a positive on that test girl...congratulations I know like you said that you seen it and your not going to stress yourself out over it so I'm here and everyone else is here praying for you hun...but anyways can't wait to see more pics of more tests once you decide when your going to do them...:hugs:

to everyone else sorry dont' have much time I have to get a shower and get ready for the doctors appointment but know that I'm thinking about you all and thanks again for sending me hugs also I needed them...hope your day is filled with lots of hugs and love....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

oops!!! about forgot to mention this website that I found and its wonderful ladies and also there is the "needle trick" that you all need to try because it worked perfect for me in telling me what children I have now and if I will have more and it shows me another boy and girl...woohoo!!! so I'm hoping and praying that the 2 baby perdictions that I did get for twins 1 boy and 1 girl will come true...but anyways you can read about what others have said on that board and also it shows you the miscarriages that you have had to ladies...its amazing...hope you check it out...:hugs:


https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> oops!!! about forgot to mention this website that I found and its wonderful ladies and also there is the "needle trick" that you all need to try because it worked perfect for me in telling me what children I have now and if I will have more and it shows me another boy and girl...woohoo!!! so I'm hoping and praying that the 2 baby perdictions that I did get for twins 1 boy and 1 girl will come true...but anyways you can read about what others have said on that board and also it shows you the miscarriages that you have had to ladies...its amazing...hope you check it out...:hugs:
> 
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

you can do this with your ring as well, on a chain i put a post up there a while ago about,
going to watch it now and try this version and compere heee heee


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> Hey Ladies, how are you all doing?....I feel like poop getting ready to go to the doctors office at 1:50 today due to my throat sore, coughing, fever, running and stuffy nose and no voice I feel sooo bad why me?...I work with children so I know that I'm going to catch something you know...but I just hate getting sick as I get older I feel myself staying sicker more...:nope::nope:I just want to always feel good like I used to when I was younger:winkwink:I also have to take my son Darrien he has posion ivy all over his legs and he is stratching it like crazy:wacko:they are sooo red so I'm sure he will be getting some meds to...
> 
> Sam hun I love you dearly and I believe with all my heart that your little baby bean is fine hun those doctors and hospital are for the birds they dont' know what the hell they done to you in the past and present and with the bleeding hun your going to be fine I bled with my first 2 children and it was all fine so I truly feel in my heart that LM is watching over you and this new little baby that your carrying she knows what your heart is longing for and she knows it means the world to you hun....just stay positive I believe it with everything that I have that your baby is fine sooooo chin up and keep smiling that beautiful smile of yours...love you sooo much sam your my sister....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Megg hun how are you doing?....I do believe that you have a positive on that test girl...congratulations I know like you said that you seen it and your not going to stress yourself out over it so I'm here and everyone else is here praying for you hun...but anyways can't wait to see more pics of more tests once you decide when your going to do them...:hugs:
> 
> to everyone else sorry dont' have much time I have to get a shower and get ready for the doctors appointment but know that I'm thinking about you all and thanks again for sending me hugs also I needed them...hope your day is filled with lots of hugs and love....:hugs:

patty what u just said to sam made me cry lol


----------



## snowdrops

ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:

but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... I love this thread! So sweet!

I'm good, Patty! Thanks! I hope you feel better soon, hun! :hugs:

Sam - Not denial! Love you tons!

Sorry! In a hurry today!


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> *Awww... I love this thread! So sweet!*
> 
> I'm good, Patty! Thanks! I hope you feel better soon, hun! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Not denial! Love you tons!
> 
> Sorry! In a hurry today!

me too!!! 

i'll be in my sleep or on the way to work, in work, or shopping and thinking of everyone here what are they doing ,how are they doing,


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly, Jacqui! I'm always excited to come in here and see what's going on with everyone!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blugh feel so sick


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:
> 
> but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
> :kiss:

hun if you read on down where ladies are telling about their experience then you will see where she says that about miscarriages:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Awww... I love this thread! So sweet!
> 
> I'm good, Patty! Thanks! I hope you feel better soon, hun! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Not denial! Love you tons!
> 
> Sorry! In a hurry today!

Thanks Megg...I just got back from the doctors office and I'm out of work until monday...:cry: I just worry so much about money you know...I have croup infection, bronchitis infection, upper respiratory infection, laryngitis I have 3 different meds to take..:nope:I hate taking meds....lol....I just hope that the meds don't affect with the herbs or with me TTC...I will post what meds I'm taking when Tim gets home from picking them up....now I'm going to lay on the couch and watch some TV and play on the computer....


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Awww... I love this thread! So sweet!
> 
> I'm good, Patty! Thanks! I hope you feel better soon, hun! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Not denial! Love you tons!
> 
> Sorry! In a hurry today!
> 
> Thanks Megg...I just got back from the doctors office and I'm out of work until monday...:cry: I just worry so much about money you know...I have croup infection, bronchitis infection, upper respiratory infection, laryngitis I have 3 different meds to take..:nope:I hate taking meds....lol....I just hope that the meds don't affect with the herbs or with me TTC...I will post what meds I'm taking when Tim gets home from picking them up....now I'm going to lay on the couch and watch some TV and play on the computer....Click to expand...

Aww! :hugs: Definitely rest up! Be well, honey! xx


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> blugh feel so sick

Lindsey hope you get to feeling better soon hun....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blugh feel so sick
> 
> Lindsey hope you get to feeling better soon hun....:hugs:Click to expand...

havent lept any food down for longer then an hour today:nope::sick:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blugh feel so sick
> 
> Lindsey hope you get to feeling better soon hun....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> havent lept any food down for longer then an hour today:nope::sick:Click to expand...

oh no hun....I just looked at your chart and it looks good maybe there is a reason why your feeling sooo sick hun it just could be your time to get your BFP....praying you do get it this cycle:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Awww... I love this thread! So sweet!
> 
> I'm good, Patty! Thanks! I hope you feel better soon, hun! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - Not denial! Love you tons!
> 
> Sorry! In a hurry today!
> 
> Thanks Megg...I just got back from the doctors office and I'm out of work until monday...:cry: I just worry so much about money you know...I have croup infection, bronchitis infection, upper respiratory infection, laryngitis I have 3 different meds to take..:nope:I hate taking meds....lol....I just hope that the meds don't affect with the herbs or with me TTC...I will post what meds I'm taking when Tim gets home from picking them up....now I'm going to lay on the couch and watch some TV and play on the computer....Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! :hugs: Definitely rest up! Be well, honey! xxClick to expand...


:hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blugh feel so sick
> 
> Lindsey hope you get to feeling better soon hun....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> havent lept any food down for longer then an hour today:nope::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no hun....I just looked at your chart and it looks good maybe there is a reason why your feeling sooo sick hun it just could be your time to get your BFP....praying you do get it this cycle:hugs:Click to expand...

im trying so hard not to get my hopes up i can see it plummeting in the next few days


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blugh feel so sick
> 
> Lindsey hope you get to feeling better soon hun....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> havent lept any food down for longer then an hour today:nope::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no hun....I just looked at your chart and it looks good maybe there is a reason why your feeling sooo sick hun it just could be your time to get your BFP....praying you do get it this cycle:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im trying so hard not to get my hopes up i can see it plummeting in the next few daysClick to expand...

see hun try not to think about your AF already starting just keep thinking positive thoughts they say that when you think positive things work in your favor and that is something that I'm doing myself....so keep your chin up hun and think positive thoughts and I will be praying for you that you get your BFP this cycle....:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies how are we all tonight? i have just slept for 3 hours solid got up threw up and now i am here hehe! ok so gonna go have a read and catch up, hope everyone is doing well tonight


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam hun I love you dearly and I believe with all my heart that your little baby bean is fine hun those doctors and hospital are for the birds they dont' know what the hell they done to you in the past and present and with the bleeding hun your going to be fine I bled with my first 2 children and it was all fine so I truly feel in my heart that LM is watching over you and this new little baby that your carrying she knows what your heart is longing for and she knows it means the world to you hun....just stay positive I believe it with everything that I have that your baby is fine sooooo chin up and keep smiling that beautiful smile of yours...love you sooo much sam your my sister....:hugs::hugs:

Patty i love you dearly as my sister too, :kiss:you say the most sweetest of things and help me push on and have some faith that things will be ok, :hugs:just hoping all is well on Friday
so sorry to hear how poorly you are hun, i know it takes alot out of you when you are sick and you have to take care of the family, rest up lady and take it easy, is Tim able to look after you?
sending you healing energies and i truly hope you feel better soon hunny. hope we get to speak soon, when you feeling a bit better,xx:kiss:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, how are we all today?
> wow can't believe so many of you came looking for me lol, i do love you girls so much!! and its great that you don't think i am just in denial, i have been heaving and sick again this morning and also boobs are sore but a bit less than they were, still got the pain coming and going but* i have only had one teeny weeny spot of light brown since last night. so i am hoping thats a good sign!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> sounds like old blood to me,
> 
> thinking of you and Matt :hugs: really truely hope slonge will be waving to yers on friday
> 
> thanks hun, me too lol, how are you feeling sweetie, missed you, we haven't chatted in a while, you must be working too hard!!Click to expand...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam I just wanted to say hey and your in my thoughts. I hope friday gets here soon with some great news!:)


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sam I just wanted to say hey and your in my thoughts. I hope friday gets here soon with some great news!:)

thanks hun, its so nice to see you, i didn't want to come on the thread moaning and whining lol, i haven't abandoned you. so glad to hear you and OH made up hun, i do hope he is a bit more understanding of how hard it is for you as you are of him. anything i can do to help just let me know!
so how are you keeping sweetie?x


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - So happy to hear you got some solid sleep followed by the reassurance of morning sickness! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - So happy to hear you got some solid sleep followed by the reassurance of morning sickness! :hugs:

lmao yeah it is quite reassuring hehe!! although the having to catch up on sleep during the day part is annoying lol, i wake up and as quoted, according to Matt "look like i have been dragged through a hedge sideways never mind backwards" swollen face and bedding face don't make me feel very attractive lol
how are you tonight hun? all well?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hedgewitch said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sam I just wanted to say hey and your in my thoughts. I hope friday gets here soon with some great news!:)
> 
> thanks hun, its so nice to see you, i didn't want to come on the thread moaning and whining lol, i haven't abandoned you. so glad to hear you and OH made up hun, i do hope he is a bit more understanding of how hard it is for you as you are of him. anything i can do to help just let me know!
> so how are you keeping sweetie?xClick to expand...

Thank you. I knew you didn't abandon us! I was worried so I stalked until I found you. LOL. Things are much better between Tj and I and we are starting fresh next cycle. We are going to try the SMEP and see how that works. Mel(Cheekybint) has convinced me to temp as well so I am going to try that. I am also going to request a leave of absence from work..was to going to quit but I want to see how it goes and take a month off before I truly decide. That will be tons of stress off me!!:) I am wishing you the best sweetie and I agree with the other girl who said this little bean is a boy!! My pregancy with my son was horrific..they love to torture us! You will be in my prayers


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hun I love you dearly and I believe with all my heart that your little baby bean is fine hun those doctors and hospital are for the birds they dont' know what the hell they done to you in the past and present and with the bleeding hun your going to be fine I bled with my first 2 children and it was all fine so I truly feel in my heart that LM is watching over you and this new little baby that your carrying she knows what your heart is longing for and she knows it means the world to you hun....just stay positive I believe it with everything that I have that your baby is fine sooooo chin up and keep smiling that beautiful smile of yours...love you sooo much sam your my sister....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Patty i love you dearly as my sister too, :kiss:you say the most sweetest of things and help me push on and have some faith that things will be ok, :hugs:just hoping all is well on Friday
> so sorry to hear how poorly you are hun, i know it takes alot out of you when you are sick and you have to take care of the family, rest up lady and take it easy, is Tim able to look after you?
> sending you healing energies and i truly hope you feel better soon hunny. hope we get to speak soon, when you feeling a bit better,xx:kiss:Click to expand...

thanks sam...my mother-in-law is here so I have been chatting with her sorry I didn't get back online I didn't even sign out of bnb just now getting back I have taken my meds so i'm getting ready to head to bed now I'm getting sleepy because of the meds...but sam hun you mean everything to me and I thank God that I found you as a friend and a sister...love ya and hope you have a wonderful night sleep hun I will be on here tomorrow because I'm home from work until monday so I will be able to chat away my mother-in-law will be leaving tomorrow afternoon ....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I'm heading to bed now I will talk with you all tomorrow...hope you all have a wonderful night sleep tonight and sweet dreams to you all....:sleep::sleep::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

G'night Patty! Sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Nudger woke me up at 5an to pee. And as usual once I'm awake I feel sick. So wish I was being sick cos just feelin it is horrible. I keep tryin to get back off to sleep to make it stop lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well 2 days till af due and im being bad and getting hopes up i know it will priob not happen but no signs to say it wont


----------



## LittleAurora

hey al!! how are yo all?? We are up to see the consultant today. but its pouring down so im going to get wet :)


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - Tell Nudger to let mummy sleep! LOL

Linds - Chart looks great for 2 days till AF is due! I'm excited for you! Sorry I wasn't around when you messaged me.. but it was like 3-4am! HAHA! I was well and truly asleep!

Aurora - Hope things go well with the consultant! :)

I'm okay... but I need to go back to sleep! I only got 8.5 hours and that doesn't work for me anymore! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

getting cramps now so recon tis gonna drop tomoz


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:
> 
> but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
> :kiss:
> 
> hun if you read on down where ladies are telling about their experience then you will see where she says that about miscarriages:winkwink:Click to expand...

im still missing the point of the mc's, i've had 7 which its not telling me only the G.B.G which i still want :cry: 
did at with the girls at work there was right

i think i'll try on himself tonight, he's not into things like this well i think he has the slight interest but wont admit to it


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance::happydance: off tomorrow can have a lie on yeah.... and himself off as well it school Easter hols so were going into town (city) for a ramble and a nice bite to eat and go and see Nanny Mcfee (love love Nanny Mcfee) which opens here tomoorw (friday)


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies! 

Sam you are an inspiration to all the ladies here!:hugs: glad you got some good sleep!

Linds don't give up yet and you've had a good go this month!

Megg get at much rest as possible you don't want to be as tired as me these days. I can't sleep much and if I get an oppertunity to catch a nap my DH gives me grief as he is full of energy!

Miss it's hard to go back to sleep after up for me too. 

patty sorry your not feeling well! :hugs: Hope it soon passes!

aurora hope the appt with the specialist goes well!:thumbup:

afm nothing new. I do get to find out the gender in 6 days! I'm taking all gender guesses in my journal if you'd like to join in.

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:
> 
> but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
> :kiss:
> 
> hun if you read on down where ladies are telling about their experience then you will see where she says that about miscarriages:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> im still missing the point of the mc's, i've had 7 which its not telling me only the G.B.G which i still want :cry:
> did at with the girls at work there was right
> 
> i think i'll try on himself tonight, he's not into things like this well i think he has the slight interest but wont admit to itClick to expand...



hey hun, maybe it doesn't pick up the miscarriages atleast I'm hoping that it doesn't pick those up because of the chemical pregnancies that i have had you know....just stay positive and truly it may not pick them up at all.....keep thinking positive and stay happy about what it does show hun thats what I'm going to do......:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> getting cramps now so recon tis gonna drop tomoz

Lindsey hun you can still have cramps even if your pregnant hun so don't get down just yet hun...I know its hard to stay positive believe me I have been doing the same thing but hun we both have to try and stay positive we have this group to help us through...we both will get our BFP's soon....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hey al!! how are yo all?? We are up to see the consultant today. but its pouring down so im going to get wet :)

hey hun hope all goes well at your visit for the consultant today...hate that its raining wished that it was sunshining for you:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> getting cramps now so recon tis gonna drop tomoz
> 
> Lindsey hun you can still have cramps even if your pregnant hun so don't get down just yet hun...I know its hard to stay positive believe me I have been doing the same thing but hun we both have to try and stay positive we have this group to help us through...we both will get our BFP's soon....:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun feeling so sick still and have seriosue amounts of milky tacky cm lol


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: off tomorrow can have a lie on yeah.... and himself off as well it school Easter hols so were going into town (city) for a ramble and a nice bite to eat and go and see Nanny Mcfee (love love Nanny Mcfee) which opens here tomoorw (friday)

oh wow hun I would love to see Nanny Mcfee....I love watching it on TV....hope you and your family have a wonderful time hun.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> getting cramps now so recon tis gonna drop tomoz
> 
> Lindsey hun you can still have cramps even if your pregnant hun so don't get down just yet hun...I know its hard to stay positive believe me I have been doing the same thing but hun we both have to try and stay positive we have this group to help us through...we both will get our BFP's soon....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun feeling so sick still and have seriosue amounts of milky tacky cm lolClick to expand...

see hun your feeling sick that could be a perfect sign .....I mean I hate that your sick but if its because your pregnant then thats a good sign:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Csunshine013 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sam you are an inspiration to all the ladies here!:hugs: glad you got some good sleep!
> 
> Linds don't give up yet and you've had a good go this month!
> 
> Megg get at much rest as possible you don't want to be as tired as me these days. I can't sleep much and if I get an oppertunity to catch a nap my DH gives me grief as he is full of energy!
> 
> Miss it's hard to go back to sleep after up for me too.
> 
> patty sorry your not feeling well! :hugs: Hope it soon passes!
> 
> aurora hope the appt with the specialist goes well!:thumbup:
> 
> afm nothing new. I do get to find out the gender in 6 days! I'm taking all gender guesses in my journal if you'd like to join in.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun this coughing is getting the best of me...but hopefully with all of this meds that I have started taken it will soon go away...How are you doing?...yay I'm sooo glad that you will be able to find out what your baby is in 6 days woohoo!!!! can't wait to see pics....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Sam hun how are you feeling today?....sending you lots of hugs your way....love ya:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> getting cramps now so recon tis gonna drop tomoz
> 
> Lindsey hun you can still have cramps even if your pregnant hun so don't get down just yet hun...I know its hard to stay positive believe me I have been doing the same thing but hun we both have to try and stay positive we have this group to help us through...we both will get our BFP's soon....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun feeling so sick still and have seriosue amounts of milky tacky cm lolClick to expand...

Totally a good sign! I had that exact thing! :)


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:
> 
> but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
> :kiss:
> 
> hun if you read on down where ladies are telling about their experience then you will see where she says that about miscarriages:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *im still missing the point of the mc's, i've had 7 which its not telling me only the G.B.G which i still want  *
> did at with the girls at work there was right
> 
> i think i'll try on himself tonight, he's not into things like this well i think he has the slight interest but wont admit to itClick to expand...

I obviously have no proof of whether or not its true yet... but I've done this for years. When I used to do it, I would get G.B.G. I got it for a very long time and during my last pregnancy. After I MC'd, I tried it again and (for the first time in over 20 years) it said B.G.B. and has ever since. :shrug:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> ok just watch, she dosent say anything about miscarriages :shrug:
> 
> but i got the same results as my ring test :winkwink:, girl (right) boy (still waiting) girl(yet again still waiting)
> :kiss:
> 
> hun if you read on down where ladies are telling about their experience then you will see where she says that about miscarriages:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> *im still missing the point of the mc's, i've had 7 which its not telling me only the G.B.G which i still want  *
> did at with the girls at work there was right
> 
> i think i'll try on himself tonight, he's not into things like this well i think he has the slight interest but wont admit to itClick to expand...
> 
> I obviously have no proof of whether or not its true yet... but I've done this for years. When I used to do it, I would get G.B.G. I got it for a very long time and during my last pregnancy. After I MC'd, I tried it again and (for the first time in over 20 years) it said B.G.B. and has ever since. :shrug:Click to expand...

Megg do you think that it picked up the Girl being the miscarriage and now your carrying a boy and you will be blessed with another child since you had a miscarriage?


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all. thanks for asking after me. The appointment went well!!! saw the baby and she is growing well!!


----------



## moggymay

:pink::thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all today
for me i slept solid for 3 hours again this afternoon, was up in the middle of the night with a very very bad bout of IBS, woke up in pain thinking i was m/c the pain was so bad, so sat on the loo from 4 am till 9am when i could get some immodium.

so woke up not long ago and i do not feel pregnant at all, got some weird dragging pains in my groin running down the tops of my legs and feel very out of sorts, my boobs are not hurting at all now and i must admit i am very worried about it all. i hate this bloody yoyo'ing of feelings!


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg do you think that it picked up the Girl being the miscarriage and now your carrying a boy and you will be blessed with another child since you had a miscarriage?

I'm not sure... but I'm hoping that's the case. I know I always thought the one I MC'd was a girl, but I don't have any feelings either way this time. I know that I can more easily see myself with a boy now than I ever could before. So, maybe its a boy? I'm not sure! 



LittleAurora said:


> hello all. thanks for asking after me. The appointment went well!!! saw the baby and *she* is growing well!!

Confirmed??? :happydance:



hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all today
> for me i slept solid for 3 hours again this afternoon, was up in the middle of the night with a very very bad bout of IBS, woke up in pain thinking i was m/c the pain was so bad, so sat on the loo from 4 am till 9am when i could get some immodium.
> 
> so woke up not long ago and i do not feel pregnant at all, got some weird dragging pains in my groin running down the tops of my legs and feel very out of sorts, my boobs are not hurting at all now and i must admit i am very worried about it all. i hate this bloody yoyo'ing of feelings!

I don't like the sound of that, honey! I hope its just worrying and nothing more! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

not confirmed no :( we shall more at the 20 weeks scan


Sam, I hope that all is well. Tomorrow will be here soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! I was hoping maybe a sneak peak... some get that at 17 weeks! :) All will be told soon! Whew! :)

Roll on tomorrow, Sam!


----------



## snowdrops

moggymay said:


> :pink::thumbup:

is that a girl your hinting at :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Sam- I hope it is just a feeling. Tomorrow isn't too far away honey- hope you get a better night sleep. What time are you in tomorrow?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow Sam. You will be in my thoughts


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we today? thinking of sam today

as for me temps quite low this morn boobs really hurt so guess will be greeted by witch in the morn or sunday:( ben has edited it between two temps as one as 36.49 and the other 36.36 so had no idea what one to use


----------



## LittleAurora

Morning all.

Thinking of sam

lyndsey. Relax stop trying to predict the future, time will tell.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Thinking of sam
> 
> lyndsey. Relax stop trying to predict the future, time will tell.

lol im not one to relax i panic about anything and everything


----------



## LittleAurora

stess doesnt help. And dont think just cause im preg I find it easy to say. I was in your shoes before.

good luck for tomorrow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> stess doesnt help. And dont think just cause im preg I find it easy to say. I was in your shoes before.
> 
> good luck for tomorrow

thanky you hun yeh i knwo it doesnt helpi think if we ahvent got it this cycle im gonna let ben do the charting anf not tell me what it is


----------



## LittleAurora

My Dr actullay told me that the charting thing and o testing was more stressfull and didnt help matterswhen ttc.

I am a firm believer that I conceived due to lack of stress, or at least a reduced amount of stress. Easier said than done believe me I know! lol

Have you been to the Dr about your hymen yet? Thats going to be causing problems as well. not just physically, but mentally as well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> My Dr actullay told me that the charting thing and o testing was more stressfull and didnt help matterswhen ttc.
> 
> I am a firm believer that I conceived due to lack of stress, or at least a reduced amount of stress. Easier said than done believe me I know! lol
> 
> Have you been to the Dr about your hymen yet? Thats going to be causing problems as well. not just physically, but mentally as well.

my hymen is almost gone now:happydance: has a mahsive hole in it now havent been able to get anapointment with the doc they are usleless tell u to ring at half 8 in the morn so u do wait ina half hour cur and then no apointments left


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam text!!

some good news!! 

2 sacs, only one baby, but they saw the heart beat!! 140/bpm!!!! it mesures exactly what it should be! 
The empty sac is what most likly caused the bleed and will be absorbed!!

She said it will take herover an hr to get home!!


----------



## hedgewitch

this is splodge again hehe!! a bit bigger now. when we got scanned there were 2 gestational sacs but one was empty and had begun to fill with fluid which means i was carrying twins but one has not made it :cry:and that is what the bleed was.
the other one however has a heartbeat!! couldn't believe it just fluttering away at 140bpm measuring 2.2mm CRL which is amazing!! GS is just 12mm which puts me exactly where i should be give or take a day but i am not too concerned as we went from 3.6mm on the friday to 9.5mm on the monday, so back for a scan on the tuesday after easter now and i am still to take it easy. i asked about my symptoms coming and going and she said that she is still waiting for the sore boobs etc to kick in from her pregnancy..........her son is now 11 lmao!! but the chances are they decreased as i lost the other bean.
so overall i am very very happy and relieved, sad too but happy we got to see a heartbeat!


----------



## LittleAurora

*happy dance!*


----------



## LittleAurora

here are some outfits I bought for Lego!!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208341&id=772731039&l=1fb5e729de


----------



## camocutie2006

So glad you got to see a heartbeat! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

:cry: oh Sam this is a joyful :cry: I'm so very glad for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Typical hormones can't make up my mind :cry::happydance: LOL:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blurghh my throat is burning i have seriouse case of reflux atm havent had this for a long time not this bad


----------



## caz & bob

aw am glad hun carnt wait to see more pictures awwwwww xxx :) xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lovely clothes, Aurora! My shopping habits are in my preggo blog! LOL

Sam, I've said it about 3 place now.. but :wohoo: for Splodge! I know I was more specific somewhere! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> here are some outfits I bought for Lego!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208341&id=772731039&l=1fb5e729de

loving them, so cute!!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight? i slept the afternoon away again lol


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 71496
> 
> 
> this is splodge again hehe!! a bit bigger now. when we got scanned there were 2 gestational sacs but one was empty and had begun to fill with fluid which means i was carrying twins but one has not made it :cry:and that is what the bleed was.
> the other one however has a heartbeat!! couldn't believe it just fluttering away at 140bpm measuring 2.2mm CRL which is amazing!! GS is just 12mm which puts me exactly where i should be give or take a day but i am not too concerned as we went from 3.6mm on the friday to 9.5mm on the monday, so back for a scan on the tuesday after easter now and i am still to take it easy. i asked about my symptoms coming and going and she said that she is still waiting for the sore boobs etc to kick in from her pregnancy..........her son is now 11 lmao!! but the chances are they decreased as i lost the other bean.
> so overall i am very very happy and relieved, sad too but happy we got to see a heartbeat!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


delighted with the news,,,


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo happy 4 u sam - pics of my purchases are in my journal


----------



## Leilani

Yay for you Sam and Splodge - I knew you were still pg!


----------



## LittleAurora

bored hungry tired


----------



## LittleAurora

bored sick tired


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> bored hungry tired

check
check
check


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 71496
> 
> 
> this is splodge again hehe!! a bit bigger now. when we got scanned there were 2 gestational sacs but one was empty and had begun to fill with fluid which means i was carrying twins but one has not made it :cry:and that is what the bleed was.
> the other one however has a heartbeat!! couldn't believe it just fluttering away at 140bpm measuring 2.2mm CRL which is amazing!! GS is just 12mm which puts me exactly where i should be give or take a day but i am not too concerned as we went from 3.6mm on the friday to 9.5mm on the monday, so back for a scan on the tuesday after easter now and i am still to take it easy. i asked about my symptoms coming and going and she said that she is still waiting for the sore boobs etc to kick in from her pregnancy..........her son is now 11 lmao!! but the chances are they decreased as i lost the other bean.
> so overall i am very very happy and relieved, sad too but happy we got to see a heartbeat!

im glad all is okay sam. Its a real shame that it was twins and thats why you bled :cry: but such fantastic news the other baby is okay.

big hugs hunny :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam I am so so very happy for you! I am also sorry for the loss but so glad one little Splodge is strong and little heart is beating away!! YAY. Take it easy sweetie and here is to a happy & healthy 9 mnths!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmornign all


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning!!! how is everyone??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> good morning!!! how is everyone??

doing good how are you and lego this morning?


----------



## LittleAurora

we are doing great! i think my bump is bigger! lol..will be taking more pics at some point now im 17weeks. She is a wriggly little thing! its funny! 

Thank fully its dried up here and the sun is out! But we are painting the kitchen. I want to get it finished. The pain gives me a head ache


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> we are doing great! i think my bump is bigger! lol..will be taking more pics at some point now im 17weeks. She is a wriggly little thing! its funny!
> 
> Thank fully its dried up here and the sun is out! But we are painting the kitchen. I want to get it finished. The pain gives me a head ache

thats great i cant wait to feel wriggles in my belly lol its peeing it down here so a lazy day again for me have hurt my rib sumhow feels like ive pulled a muscle under it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just made a animation for sam as im so bored been up since hald 6 again:wacko:

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/SPOLDGE-ANIMATION.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...the wee splodge is cute!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just had a major craving for tuna so just pigged out on two big tuna rolls :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

mmm....tuna! lol


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> ive just had a major craving for tuna so just pigged out on two big tuna rolls :haha:


just had a donut delish,,,,,


----------



## snowdrops

took me soy yesturday cd5-9 so here's holding thumb again

Sam i still must do the spell, haven't had time to do much up and bed early im pooped by 5pm...

back in for 4 days this week,,, so should able to spell over Easter with being (well lets hope) my fertile time... and himeself will be off.. hard with him working at nites when im fertile, and im up early,,


DON'T FORGET THE TIME GOES FORWARD TONITE, ARRRRH.... 
It's going to feel strange for a couple of days, at least now it will be about after 8 when it starts to get dark...

also so heard where in for a another cold spelll this week snow again yep we could have a white Easter...


----------



## rainbow mummy

hi can please someone tell me how to get into touch with sam aka hedge witch.
ive only been ttc for 6 months and despite being relatively healthy it hasnt happened yet so would be grateful for any assistance. thanks. if someone could email me the info id be grateful xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Hi Ladies,
how are you all doing?...well I'm feeling soooo much better....:happydance: except I still have the coughing going on but not as bad as it was...my voice is almost completely back YAY!!!!:winkwink: but anyways i just got up and getting ready to fix my kids breaskfast and then I will be back to reply and chat with you all...hope your weekend is going great...

Oh and Sam hunny I love the pic of your baby bean I'm sooo sorry that it was twins but I'm truly feel that its going to be a fighter because of LM ....love ya:hugs:

hey snowdrops what mgs did you take of soy this time hun?...I did mine different this time I took 180mgs cd 3-7 and also I'm adding Femaprin on cd 11 it has vitex in it...when I was TTC with Patrick I was taking vitex and got pregnant right after I had a HSG test to....I was taking 1000mgs of EPO for a couple of days but then stopped that is suppose to be for cervicail mucus...Hey did you do that ring test on your OH?

Ok I will be back ladies...love to you all...

Hey where is Megg??...hope your doing well to hun and Lindsey sorry about your rib hurting hope it gets better.....

LittleAurora wow 17 weeks already wow its going by fast for you hun...

Vickie how are you doing hun?...can't wait to hear what your having and see the pics...I know your sooo excited....


----------



## snowdrops

Moring Patty, hope yers had a nice breaky...

i take these,
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/000005HB.pdf


was taking 3 from cd2-6 now Megg suggest i take go from cd5-9 and im taking 4 tabs

never heard of Femaprin, must see if we have it here in Ireland i know they baned alot of things a good while ago here :wacko:

No i never did the ring test on him i was to tried will do some time soon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rar just fell back to sleep feel blurgh now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> hi can please someone tell me how to get into touch with sam aka hedge witch.
> ive only been ttc for 6 months and despite being relatively healthy it hasnt happened yet so would be grateful for any assistance. thanks. if someone could email me the info id be grateful xxx

hiya all you need to do is pm sam with your name your ohs name and where you are in your cycle I THINK lol oh and your email address so she can send you the spell


----------



## WhisperOfHope

welll af is due tomoz and i havent any towels in ive been brave the past 3 days and gone comando lol just pj bottoms no nicks maybe tempting fate a lil there lol


----------



## rainbow mummy

why dont you just test and see cos if heading for a bfp seems pointless buying pads!!
im due af thursday but we get bog shop on tuesday so im gunna have buy pads just in case cos i defo doubt bfp is on way just yet and dont want to be caught short so to speak and if get af defo dont want to be trailing to shop especially for them!! haha


----------



## frogger3240

rainbow mummy said:


> hi can please someone tell me how to get into touch with sam aka hedge witch.
> ive only been ttc for 6 months and despite being relatively healthy it hasnt happened yet so would be grateful for any assistance. thanks. if someone could email me the info id be grateful xxx

hi rainbow mummy how are you doing?...glad that you have joined us and I'm sure sam will be happy to help you with a fertility spell she is an amazing and caring person you will love her...good luck on your TTC journey...and again welcome to our group....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> why dont you just test and see cos if heading for a bfp seems pointless buying pads!!
> im due af thursday but we get bog shop on tuesday so im gunna have buy pads just in case cos i defo doubt bfp is on way just yet and dont want to be caught short so to speak and if get af defo dont want to be trailing to shop especially for them!! haha

Iive no tests just brough some cassete ones off ebay


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> Moring Patty, hope yers had a nice breaky...
> 
> i take these,
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/000005HB.pdf
> 
> 
> was taking 3 from cd2-6 now Megg suggest i take go from cd5-9 and im taking 4 tabs
> 
> never heard of Femaprin, must see if we have it here in Ireland i know they baned alot of things a good while ago here :wacko:
> 
> No i never did the ring test on him i was to tried will do some time soon


here is the brand that I'm taking of the soy






here is the information about Femaprin that I'm taking...
Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 capsule
Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl) 100 mg 5000% 
Vitex agnus castus, dried extract (fruit) 0.6% agnusides 225 mg 
Vitex agnus castus (fruit) 100 mg
 



Attached Files:







51jNOWtHoML__SL500_AA300_.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1









514sip5CJmL__SS400_.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









vitasprings_2098_212682418.gif
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lol, yeah chance would be a fine thing!!
> the spells vary for person to person but some of you Gals wanted a solitary Spell, Megg you got The Great Rite and others wanted the knot spell, i do alsorts of spells and have a varied selection for different ones, i also make poppets and fertility pouches.
> i will also soon be making traditional Pagan fertility hoops to place above your bed, they are made out of corn
> https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTILITY-HOOP-ROSES-CORNS-WICCA-PAGAN-DRUID/150409950128
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTILITY-HOOP-ROSES-CORNS-WICCA-PAGAN-DRUID_W0QQitemZ150418216794QQihZ005QQcategoryZ102517QQcmdZViewItemQQ
> _trksidZp4340.m444QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DSI%
> 252BUA%252BLM%252BLA%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26cl
> 
> a bit like these, but more taylored to individual colours etc


sam hun please tell me more about these hoops I'm very interested in these....please:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

sam here is one of the fertility hoops that I found on ebay is this one a good one or have you thought about going ahead and making some?...can this truly help with the fertility spell that you cast also hun?

https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTI...tZUK_Metaphysical_New_Age?hash=item230605ac6c
 



Attached Files:







!BnCk(v!!mk~$(KGrHqMH-D0Etr2vRu!eBLh5fTll4!~~_35.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1









!BnCk,kwB2k~$(KGrHqYH-DQEtyRCSF7jBLh5foKvFQ~~_35.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1









!BnCkb6!B2k~$(KGrHqMH-CsEtrjEoZm1BLh5fwz-,!~~_35.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0









!BnCkZOgBGk~$(KGrHqYH-EIEttKwzG)qBLh5fe(2+Q~~_35.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rainbow mummy

hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
what are cassette tests linsay???
i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x

its these i have trouble timing with midstream so gonna give these a go

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...537877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2571wt_734


----------



## rainbow mummy

lindseyanne said:


> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x
> 
> its these i have trouble timing with midstream so gonna give these a go
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...537877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2571wt_734Click to expand...

could you still not test though??? before af due i mean??? even if you got pads and got a bfp you'll eventually need em again!! i had some left over from before i had my son and just used them about 9 months later!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x
> 
> its these i have trouble timing with midstream so gonna give these a go
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...537877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2571wt_734Click to expand...
> 
> could you still not test though??? before af due i mean??? even if you got pads and got a bfp you'll eventually need em again!! i had some left over from before i had my son and just used them about 9 months later!!Click to expand...

im going to wait until tomoz see what my temp does then go get some superdrugs ones IF and big if my temp stays up lol im very pessamistic


----------



## frogger3240

rainbow mummy said:


> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x

yep it does help with keeping your cycles regulated and I need that so I'm hoping that this cycle I will get my BFP and hoping that you and everyone of the wonderful ladies that are a part of our group will get theirs to...I am going to start back taking the EPO I only took it for a couple of days so I'm going to start back today at 1000mgs of it....


----------



## rainbow mummy

good idea waiting! i have a 17 day luteal phase so pain waiting!!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x
> 
> its these i have trouble timing with midstream so gonna give these a go
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...537877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2571wt_734Click to expand...
> 
> could you still not test though??? before af due i mean??? even if you got pads and got a bfp you'll eventually need em again!! i had some left over from before i had my son and just used them about 9 months later!!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to wait until tomoz see what my temp does then go get some superdrugs ones IF and big if my temp stays up lol im very pessamisticClick to expand...

Lindsey hun your chart looks good hun as long as it doesn't go below the cover line hoping you get your BFP when you test tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## rainbow mummy

frogger3240 said:


> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x
> 
> yep it does help with keeping your cycles regulated and I need that so I'm hoping that this cycle I will get my BFP and hoping that you and everyone of the wonderful ladies that are a part of our group will get theirs to...I am going to start back taking the EPO I only took it for a couple of days so I'm going to start back today at 1000mgs of it....Click to expand...

well red clover does same thing as EPO but heard more sucess with EPo than with red clover and its not expensive so gunna try again myself!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> good idea waiting! i have a 17 day luteal phase so pain waiting!!

mine last mth was 12 days so we are going by that lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi frogger thanks so much for your reply.
> im also on agnus castus (vitex) as wasnt ovulating but thankfully withint first 10 days of taking it worked and now for 4 months ive ovulated with its aid. it has kept my cycle the same as they were a regular 29 days anyway.
> im thinking of trying EPo next month. ive been used red clover to address any misbalance i may have with cervical mucus and also using a version of preseed but EPO will also helped!!
> what are cassette tests linsay???
> i have now pm'd sam so hopefully will be joining properly soon! x
> 
> its these i have trouble timing with midstream so gonna give these a go
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...537877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2571wt_734Click to expand...
> 
> could you still not test though??? before af due i mean??? even if you got pads and got a bfp you'll eventually need em again!! i had some left over from before i had my son and just used them about 9 months later!!Click to expand...
> 
> im going to wait until tomoz see what my temp does then go get some superdrugs ones IF and big if my temp stays up lol im very pessamisticClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey hun your chart looks good hun as long as it doesn't go below the cover line hoping you get your BFP when you test tomorrow....:hugs:Click to expand...

my cramps have go stronger so not holding out much hope


----------



## rainbow mummy

lindseyanne said:


> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> good idea waiting! i have a 17 day luteal phase so pain waiting!!
> 
> mine last mth was 12 days so we are going by that lolClick to expand...

mine used to be 10-11 days before Jem so i should be glad really as could potentially test before period but so far bfns so wont be testing early ever again!!
i had 16 high temps last cycle i did charting then dipped and got period!!! boo hoo wont temp again now as raises me hopes too much!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow mummy said:
> 
> 
> good idea waiting! i have a 17 day luteal phase so pain waiting!!
> 
> mine last mth was 12 days so we are going by that lolClick to expand...
> 
> mine used to be 10-11 days before Jem so i should be glad really as could potentially test before period but so far bfns so wont be testing early ever again!!
> i had 16 high temps last cycle i did charting then dipped and got period!!! boo hoo wont temp again now as raises me hopes too much!Click to expand...

yeh ive found that u get hopes up and then just end up deflated makes af so much worse


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust: girlies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry! I was gone all last night!

Welcome, rainbow mummy!

Patty - Those are the same Soy tabs I took! :)

Linds - I think this is your month! For real! :hugs: Also, love the Splodge thing you made!

Aurora - Hope Lego is well! Can't wait for more bump pics! :)

Uhm... What am I missing? Brain going into shutdown! LOL


----------



## LittleAurora

ta da!! what do you think?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg


----------



## snowdrops

check these out comps


https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...mayday-mayday-rescue-balms-worth-20-each.html


https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...gorgeous-no7-products-worth-over-50-each.html

https://www.lecreuset.co.uk/Whats-New/3-ply-Roaster-Rotis-cookbook-competition/


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> ta da!! what do you think?
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg


your looking swell :thumbup:

wishing i had tum like that


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> ta da!! what do you think?
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P270310_1219-1.jpg

awwww what a cute baby belly...so happy for you hun:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

so ladies what did you fix for supper or going to fix I know for me its only 2:19pm here and I think where Sam is its like what 6:19pm maybe??

I'm not sure what I'm going to fix tonight for supper....any suggestions ladies??....
:pizza:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed feeling tired and blurgh goodnight all xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I did home made cottage pie veg and beans! lol was nice and now i am stuffed! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

rainbow mummy said:


> hi can please someone tell me how to get into touch with sam aka hedge witch.
> ive only been ttc for 6 months and despite being relatively healthy it hasnt happened yet so would be grateful for any assistance. thanks. if someone could email me the info id be grateful xxx

hey hun, sorry i haven't been around today, my comp been playing up and to be honest i am sick as a dog lol, the joys of morning sickness, its really kicked into overdrive the last two days.
anyhoo all i need from you is yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address so i can send you over your part of the spell. as soon as i have these i will cast for you hun, hope you are well tonight and welcome to the thread,x


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam here is one of the fertility hoops that I found on ebay is this one a good one or have you thought about going ahead and making some?...can this truly help with the fertility spell that you cast also hun?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-FERTI...tZUK_Metaphysical_New_Age?hash=item230605ac6c


hey hun, how you feeling? i actually make these so i can always sort you one out but i also bind them with a spell, let me know if you want me to make you one as they take a few weeks to get sorted as they are handmade,
i also make corn dollies. hope you are feeling better sweetie,x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh i feel awful woken up with sickness burning heartburn and im soooo hot:(


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies:hi:
how are you all doing, 
nice bump aurora, little lego is not so little anymore is she hehe!:happydance:
Lindsey, love the splodge animation hun, i will have to get the code from you and try to fit it in on my already crowded siggy lol, they should give us more room!! thanks for that:hugs:
Jacqui, anything i can help with give me a shout hun, try not to worry too much as i already did a recast for you and your part you can sort whenever you get chance hun:thumbup:
Everyone else, hope you are all doing good tonight, :kiss:

as for me well i have spent the last 3 days being quite ill, i started off having a bad IBS attack in the middle of the night, then i was very bad last night with the sickness and also from the other end too :blush: https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/im/tmi.gif (for some reason i have to be different and don't get the pregnancy constipation, i go the other way) and its making my life very miserable at the min, this has then continued all bloomin day, my toilet and i have become very well aquainted over the last few days, then to top it all off i had a seizure last night. all the left side of my body is weak and the left side of my face has slipped so i look like a proper window licker today hehe!!:dohh: which is why i have been absent today
i had forgotton just how ill pregnancy makes me, its like seeing the heartbeat on the screen has sent a message to my brain for all my symptoms to start:growlmad: i canny drink tea or coffee or coke or juice so water is what i am living off which is very boring, i am so darn hungry all the time but i have no inkling for anything unless you count raw meat, the only thing that has stayed down is cheesy mash potatoes and i am now munching an Oaty bar, the heartburn is killing me and the wind is unbelievable hehe, anyone put off yet??
still its for a good reason. i slept away the afternoon again today too, got up at teatime and was ready to go back to bed by 8pm lol. roll on 12 weeks when i should get some relief, only 6 weeks to go :happydance:

anyways i have had my moan now lol:kiss:


----------



## hedgewitch

have a read of this girls, this must have been at my hospital hehe!!
https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! Sounds dreadful, honey! :hugs: Roll on 12 weeks for sure!

Linds - OMG! I need you to :test: for real! I think you've done it! :hugs:

Aurora - Gorgeous bump! I love it!!!

Jacqui - What am I looking at exactly? 

Patty - I believe I'm too late for dinner options, but I hope you're feeling better! :)

AFM... Sleepy, never full, achy boob(s), twingy, slight queasiness... I'm happy! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all feel so sick and my stomache has been churning all night :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Sam! Sounds dreadful, honey! :hugs: Roll on 12 weeks for sure!
> 
> Linds - OMG! I need you to :test: for real! I think you've done it! :hugs:
> 
> Aurora - Gorgeous bump! I love it!!!
> 
> Jacqui - What am I looking at exactly?
> 
> Patty - I believe I'm too late for dinner options, but I hope you're feeling better! :)
> 
> AFM... Sleepy, never full, achy boob(s), twingy, slight queasiness... I'm happy! :D

 im not testing fertility friend says i have to wait till 18dpo plus ben wont let me test yet says im not alloud to buy any have to wait till the ones i orderd yesterday come


----------



## MissyMojo

morning lindsey - hope ur tests come soon


i live on toast, skips, plain pringles and flat coke!!!! loving this constant nausea honest!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> morning lindsey - hope ur tests come soon
> 
> 
> i live on toast, skips, plain pringles and flat coke!!!! loving this constant nausea honest!!!

going to buy some superdrugs ones kinda confued about my body atm lol my lp last mth was 12 days and ive just been told it can change so i may not even be late:S as it goes im one day late, really bloated nausea heartburn hot sweats cravings lol but i bet is all in my head


----------



## LittleAurora

only 1 way to tell!! good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

do a test hun i would xx :) xx aw sorry to her hedge hope it get better soon hun you will soon get to 12 weeks xx :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:bfn:


----------



## LittleAurora

hugs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hugs

may just of been too early as only 13dpo and the etsts say picks it up from 15 dpo


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> Jacqui - What am I looking at exactly?
> 
> :D


don't understand what you mean ! :blush:


----------



## snowdrops

well other OH is at work so i can sneak on line hee hee...

awww girls im been surrounded by death, first my uncle a good few weeks ago, then my Auntie last week, and now my beloved neighbour yesterday morning passed away, was so upset... so there having 'a wake' in their house tomorrow. They do say every thing happens in 3's well that my 3.. for now.

it's such a lovely day here cant belive it going to be cold again from tomoorw brrrrr....

it would want you to move to Grecce as well lol...


----------



## caz & bob

thats true they do say it comes in 3s hun how is everyone today i fine but got a bit off bloating going on ha i ovulated yesterday i done another test to day and it was faint xxx :0 Xxx so i will be bd after xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we just had a scare ourself jaquie my grandad been taken to hospital and nobody would tell us what was going on turns out its just his bloodsuger but with his age etc we all panicd


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - I still think you got it and it'll just take longer to show! :hugs:

Jacqui..



snowdrops said:


> check these out comps
> 
> 
> https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...mayday-mayday-rescue-balms-worth-20-each.html
> 
> 
> https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...gorgeous-no7-products-worth-over-50-each.html
> 
> https://www.lecreuset.co.uk/Whats-New/3-ply-Roaster-Rotis-cookbook-competition/

I was confused by this post... about 2 pages back!


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> Linds - I still think you got it and it'll just take longer to show! :hugs:
> 
> Jacqui..
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> check these out comps
> 
> 
> https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...mayday-mayday-rescue-balms-worth-20-each.html
> 
> 
> https://www.womanandhome.com/secure...gorgeous-no7-products-worth-over-50-each.html
> 
> https://www.lecreuset.co.uk/Whats-New/3-ply-Roaster-Rotis-cookbook-competition/
> 
> I was confused by this post... about 2 pages back!Click to expand...



oooh silly me.... :blush: forgot to finish off the post, (we the sad news of my neighbour) i just submitted without thinking of anything more about it,,, it a competition for people in the uk which they can win freebies ..


----------



## snowdrops

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

i going to run away help,,,,, Megg or Patty can i run and hide in your home for a week himself just phone, 'im not well, my throat sore. dont think i will be able to go to work tomoorow' 
erh ...HELLO mr you work with your hand not your voice(only a little bit) he is a bus driver. 
fecken 'MAN FLU' :cry::cry: A sad state of affairs to have MAN FLU.... tut huh!!!


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> we just had a scare ourself jaquie my grandad been taken to hospital and nobody would tell us what was going on turns out its just his bloodsuger but with his age etc we all panicd

:hugs:


gos yers must of got an awful fright, nice to hear you grandad still going, 
mine passed away years ago, all i remember is dads dad i was about 7/8 when he passed away, and his mother passed away when dad was 7 years old on christams eve... mums mum and dad passed away when was 3 within 6 months of each other....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> we just had a scare ourself jaquie my grandad been taken to hospital and nobody would tell us what was going on turns out its just his bloodsuger but with his age etc we all panicd
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> gos yers must of got an awful fright, nice to hear you grandad still going,
> mine passed away years ago, all i remember is dads dad i was about 7/8 when he passed away, and his mother passed away when dad was 7 years old on christams eve... mums mum and dad passed away when was 3 within 6 months of each other....Click to expand...

yeh was a bit of a scare dad was getting so upset trying to find out what was going on, grandad is 81 and isnt in the best of health anymore i dont really remember my other grandad he died just before my 6th bday


----------



## Megg33k

Jacqui - I understand now! And, yes... C'mon over! My spare room isn't a nursery yet... May as well make use of it one last time! LOL

Also, a big :hugs: to you gals having a hard time of family and life stuff right now with deaths and scares and all the whatnot! I know how hard that can be! :hugs: (again for good measure!)


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening ladies


----------



## hedgewitch

hehe i just realised i am 6 weeks today


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for 6 weeks!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies, 

just popping in for a little bit, stole pc back from hubby, 

why isnt almost constant nausea enough for me to feel re-assured? and the need for a 4 hr nap this afternoon. i'm soo nervous that my scan will happen and it'll be history repeating


----------



## caz & bob

aw am glad i hope i get mine this month hun xxx :) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 6 Weeks, Sam! xx

Nausea and exhaustion is pretty par for the course, Jo... Not much more should be happening, honey! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies my teps dropes so guessing will be greeting the witch sometime today edited to say its still above the coverline ff has changed it:S


----------



## LittleAurora

temps mean nothing to me sorry, but I am hoping that the witch stays away!


----------



## LittleAurora

Im a little excited that my ticker is nearly in the middle!!! AHHH how cool is that!>?!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lindsey

Very cool aurora :)

ive taken a sick day today, managed to struggle thru on slice of toast and sipping on water, i cant focus i feel to sicky


----------



## moggymay

did you try lilt?


----------



## MissyMojo

i did - was tooo sweet, 

and here i am still wishing for the puking as well as the nausea!!!! 

if nudger just wants me living on boiled baby potatos, ham, toast, and drinking only water then nudger can have that!!! lol

i soo want to fast fwds the next few weeks xx


----------



## rainbow mummy

hi ladies thansk fro welcoming me.

sam- sorry to hear your ill i will pm you the detail now if thats ok!

aurora- fab looking bump very jealous!!

linsey anne- sorry about bfn.
sorry cant remember much else 

my period is due thurs and hoping it stays away but doubtful!!!
xx


----------



## moggymay

hmm lilt too sweet, how about some of the fizzy flavoured water - maybe lemon+lime?

Shouldnt worry about Nudger wanting you on a limited diet, so long as you get all the food groups and your vitamins and folic acid etc he will be fine! Means you get a trimmer bump too :thumbup:

Moglet wont let me touch fish and if i go near a cooked sausage it tastes like a raw one smells :sick: My appetite has decreased definitely but seems to be doing me no harm and feel we are eating more healthily :blush: though am craving pineapple topping on pizza from dominoes right now :blush: sure its only cos they pushed a flyer through the door :shrug:

How is Sam today?

Linds sorry about :bfn: but excellent news bout septate hymen and self-healing :happydance:

Snowdrops am really really sorry, postie delivered the soy here this morning :blush: had put our address on the envelope and yours on the back as return address :dohh: will try again later today once rain ceases! Must have preggo brain still:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so pissed off just ahd a call from my agancy and the council dont want me back at there settings said , i wasnt enthusastic, was snappy and couldnt be botherd:shrug: dunno where they were flippin looking cos i was the only one playing with the kids maybe i should just pack int he idea of childcare obviosuly no good at it


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to here that hun i hope somethink else comes round for you xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lindsey hunni :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

thats crapppy!!

My bump has been hard all day! its so wierd! lo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> thats crapppy!!
> 
> My bump has been hard all day! its so wierd! lo

lol my belly feels funny its really bloated low down but feels differant its all spongey thats all i can describe it as


----------



## caz & bob

aw fingers crossed i feel bloated i have been like this since i ovulated xxx :) xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed its good new then. When are you goin to test again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> fingers crossed its good new then. When are you goin to test again?

well if a no show tomoz then may test tomoz or might wait till sat 18dpo as my lp is usualy 12 days im now at 14


----------



## LittleAurora

well, I hope that she doesnt show!!


----------



## caz & bob

fingers crossed we get are bfp xxx :) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - That's rubbish about the agency! Still hoping you get that BFP though! :hugs:

Jo - Enjoy your day off! :)

Aurora - Very cool to see it almost in the middle! :happydance:

Everyone else... Good luck and :dust: wherever you are in your cycle! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

how are you megg?


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all today? well i managed to keep down roast beef with cabbage and gravy and yorkshire puds last night and then had some beans with mini sausage and toast this morning, then promptly fell asleep by 12pm woke up at 3.30pm ish and ate a tuna sandwich as thats what i was wanting, that stayed down for about an hour!! and have only just crawled out of my bed lol. 
heartburn is doing me in big time but i was the same with LM too.
OMG went the docs this morning and its a new doc, i told her about all m/c and then ectopic and the LM and she is the first doctor (from wales) who was horrified!! she was like that is not normal and how on earth in this day and age can you have lost a baby at 34+weeks when you were so high risk and being seen every week!! problem being is she is only at my surgery till July then its gonna be yet another doctor, so fed up of the turnaround there , can't wait to move.


----------



## MissyMojo

heya sam - glad u had a nice dr today :) ask her where shes going in july - and follow her!!!

ive been feelin sickly :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you had a nice doc glad you keeped your food down for a bit hun xxx :) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - I'm feeling ok.. not having a great day though, tbh. I don't really want to drag everyone down though! How are you?

Sam - Glad you kept some food down, got some sleep, and had a good doc... I agree that you should follow her! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

well if you cant vent here where can you do it...feel free megg


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Linds fxd for the BFP!!!

Sorry ladies I go away for a weekend and you all chat chat chat. LOL Way to much for my preggo brain :dohh:

Hope you all have had a wonderful weekend and that Monday is a good one too!


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> well if you cant vent here where can you do it...feel free megg

Thanks, honey! I had a bit of a fit in PAL! LOL

I don't know how many (if any) women in this thread have been through a MMC, but it just... it makes you unable to feel confident in anything. I walked around for 5 weeks happily "pregnant" when it was actually all over already! So, it sort of makes you (well, it did for me) like a liar, a fraud, a fake, a loser, a psycho, a moron! And, since I never even saw a heartbeat... just that little circle on the screen... I have a hard time believing that it was ever real to begin with. It makes me feel like I made up all the symptoms and just lived in a fairy tale until I was rudely booted the hell out of it. So, how do I believe that anything I feel now is anything more than what was happening back then? How do I do that? And, I don't even want an early scan. If it doesn't clearly look like a baby, then I don't want to see yet! If it looks too much like what I saw then, I'll just get more neurotic! Honestly, I don't know what the hell I want to have happen. I'd rather be one of those "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" people! Hell, that show should be renamed, "Who Needs Prenatal Care Anyway?" I just want to wake up when I can feel that there's a living baby growing... not this bullshit that leads up to it. I don't know what's going on, and I don't want to know unless I can know every single minute of every single day! What does a scan fix? What does any of it do? Nothing! How am I supposed to believe that I'll end this journey with a baby? How do I believe anything? I believed I was pregnant for over a month when it was over! WTF?

Yeah, that's where I've been today. Sorry! You said I should vent if I needed to! LOL So, there it is! I know that was a lot.

Thanks for listening! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Megg- I am feeling the same now. It is hard but all we have left is hope. I know mine is rapidly diminishing :(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww megg hunni :hugs: i know what u mean about mmc, thats how we lost flumpetta, 

but i have hope - this time feels different, im more sickly, more tired, bigger boobs, dislike more foods. 

if we dont have hope we'll never make it :hug:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: megg, i understand your fears perfectly xxxxx


afm - gonna be of work again today i reckon, i cant exactly go into work hugging a bucket can in - which is what im doing just in case these heave go postal on me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:bfn: i give up


----------



## MissyMojo

aww lindsey :hugs: 

its not over til that cow bag sings xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww lindsey :hugs:
> 
> its not over til that cow bag sings xxxx

nah i give up with it all im broken and so fed up of bfns i really thought we had a good chance this mth but maybe i just didnt ov


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie, leave it a bit longer,, if no witch by friday test then, 

hcg levels increase best every 48hrs give or take, testing everyday will wear you out hunni xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww sweetie, leave it a bit longer,, if no witch by friday test then,
> 
> hcg levels increase best every 48hrs give or take, testing everyday will wear you out hunni xxxx

i cant see me getting a bfp my body just likes playing with me


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni


----------



## LittleAurora

hey megg your feelings sound all quite normal to me. But the fact is.. you WERE pregnant! and nothing will change that.

Now is the time to concentrate on this little bean and look forward to the future, because we have the ability to mold that to a degree of our liking and we cant change what happened in the past.No matter how much we want to.

This little bean needs every ounce of your positivity and strength to believe in its existence and enjoy your time together.

If goodness forbid the worse should happen. Take the time to mourn. But then stand up and stand strong like the empowered woman you are and try again.

Everyone is wishing only the best for you.


----------



## LittleAurora

same goes for you lindsey. Stop all this negative self pity it gets us nowhere except more sorrow, stand up and believe that you will get pregnant, it will happen and you will have that baby in your arms for the rest of your life.

I believe if you want something enough and you are a good person, you live your life well and are helpful and selfless. Good things will eventually come to you. Positivity is the key. We can always look forward to a tomorrow. A brand new day, full of challenges sadness and joy. Always be thankfull for what you have now, not for what you could have.
With all said and done today is the only tangible thing we have So above all Make today count. love your fellow man take care of your little patch of world and it will take care of you..


----------



## MissyMojo

im havin another day off today - queasyness aint pleasurable - still scared tho. but with the nausea comes my pma :)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all well on this cold wet windy day

Megg i hear ya, as you know for me i have lost 18 babies now and after 12 MMC i can relate completely to the devastation of thinking all is ok, then to also have got to 10 weeks thinking all was ok and then to have my tube rupture and nearly lose my own life in the process it is hard to relax, i mean gawd knows how i am getting by every day, every child matt and i have conceived we have lost and all at either the latter end of first tri or as you know with LM on the home straight. i have been sat in a scan and watched my baby's heartbeat stop before my eyes and believe me that is no easy thing to cope with. but i am determined to enjoy what i have for the moment i have it!! i learnt one thing with Lilly-Maye and that is that even though i worried all the way through and wrapped myself in cotton wool, it made no difference, i still lost her!!
that kind of devastation is hard to wrap your head around, we didn't buy anything till i was past 26weeks, Matt would not get attached to his child and then when we finally did relax, the day the c-section was booked, within 10minutes it all went wrong and i felt her pass away.
believe me if you go through this pregnancy worrying all the time you are bypassing all the wonderful moments to feed your fears. we all have them, whether you have had a m/c a mm/c or a stillbirth or pregnant without past complications, it makes no difference, especially on here as we read others stories and put that analagy to our own pregnancy. for you i think what is making this worse is that you are still in two minds about the test due to mixed opinions as you said. maybe you need to grasp this once and for all and find out what is going on before you miss out on all the wonders a pregnancy does have to offer, once the time has gone you cannot bring it back and our bodies are changing every day. its either that or you will drive yourself nuts!!
i wil never forgive myself for the ectopic. as we had already had 16 m/c by that point we decided to stay away from EPAU's and scans and tests as the stress was just too much. let nature take its course so to speak, however it wasn't until 10weeks and i just didn't "feel" right i went to the hospital and thats when my tube ruptured, believe me i will never make that mistake again!! sending you big hugs!!

speaking of worries, i am in panic mode once again and so very confused although its only too much thinking and google that makes me confused lol
that horrible stabbing pain started on my left side again on Sunday, i mean i know they have told me that the pain in my shoulder and the stabby pain are not related to ectopic but i am still worried, its almost as if i am ovulating but without the being kicked in the stomach feeling, just a bad stabbing pain, started off every 20 mins or so on Sunday and is now every 2 mins or so and it taking my breathe away its so sharp....now you may remember they said my left side which has a tube has cysts and i am presuming thats where the corpus luteum would be as my right has no tube but how can i also have follicles on my right side? i presumed follicles were what you got as you are getting ready to ov?
i am currently ringing EPAU to ask, paranoid much?

the sickness and heartburn are really doing me in lol, but so long as i have a full stomach the sickness seems to stay at bay for a while at least......well for about ten mins and then the heartburn gets me or the wind which in turn makes me nauseaus lol, can't win either way my body is not my own hehe!! its a battle of wills with my digestive system!!
boobs are hurting on and off but mainly in the late afternoon and evening?? weird!! so at the min i am living on polo mints, gaviscon and anything that i can keep down which is not much at the moment, mainly squares crisps and macaroni cheese but i am permanantly hungry, cheesy mash is a winner though lol! ah i am happy hehe!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sam

im livin on toast boiled potatos and polo mints! my boobs hurt and ache on an evening 

my emotions are doing crazy stuff too, - cried cos the vet rang me to say aisha needed boosters - i miss her so much!


----------



## hedgewitch

ok panic mode just went into overdrive!! EPAU just rang me back and it was sylvia who scanned me last week, she said when she scanned me she didn't see any cysts and that it doesn't sound good, apparently a cyst wouldn't cause me this amount of pain and i am to come back in tomorrow to be rescanned, AAARRRGGGHHHH!!! lol so now my tiny mind is going nuts hehe!! think i may be bald by the time i get to 7 weeks!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni xxxx


breathe!!!!

want me to ring u?

x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so would a cyst make you bleed? just been the loo and i got that yucky brown stuff again......https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_200v.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

hugs darlin xxx :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

breathe? lol whats that hehe!! yeah give me a buzz later on as i am having to wait for a visit from the council at the min, evironmental health to be honest, sick of my neighbours revving their cars at 6am every damn morning!! they were supposed to be here at one!


----------



## MissyMojo

im off to drs at 2:30 so ring you about 4??? :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

*waves Hello* 

awww \megg hugs :hugs: totaly understand how you feel,,,,

im just poping will back later going for a snooze so tried today..

its been snowing most of the day here not stickying (ground to wet)if it frezzing tonite and still snowing then i say it will...


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope things are ok for you hunni xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok i think both ben and i are gping mad just looked at the test i did this morn and there is a faint faint line exactly where it should be and its pink to faint to be picked up by cam and its only at a certain angle


----------



## LittleAurora

lets see it then!


----------



## LittleAurora

SAM!>>>hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

maybe try again tomorrow with FMU with a digi? :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> lets see it then!

its not visable on the cam thats why we say we are going mad lol hes just tryna take a pic again now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> maybe try again tomorrow with FMU with a digi? :dust:

i only have superdrusg ones:( no moneys for digi atm i think im going crazy i cans ee it at a certain angle and its in the right place where it should be just very very faint


----------



## LittleAurora

take the superdrug one tomorrow first thing!! I'm excited!! the superdrug ones are good!!


----------



## moggymay

at 16dpo Superdrug is fine - any line however feint is good :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw fingers crossed xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies im more worried that we are both just seeing things cos we really want it lol u can only see it tilted and its so so faint


----------



## moggymay

if it is there it will be stronger tomorrow and even stronger the next day! FX'd :dust:


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think we may of got our hopes up for no reason just been reading and it says eveap lines can dry pink?


----------



## moggymay

so can feint bfps!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> so can feint bfps!

lol i really don't want to get my hopes up i threw the test away after i saw no line so it could be a evap as was almost 6 hours afterwards that ben saw it


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping its no evap, Linds! :hugs:

Sam - I have everything crossed that nothing bad is happening! I just feel like little Splodge is a fighter! So, try to relax a tiny bit until the scan! :hugs:

Jo - Sorry about your tummy upset still being in full force! I'd take some of it for you! LOL

Thanks, girls! Your words really did help! Love you all! :hugs;


----------



## MissyMojo

i want dominos sticky dippers - a product they stopped making about 3 years ago :cry: :hissy:


----------



## LittleAurora

lol..im having cesar salad yummy!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i want dominos sticky dippers - a product they stopped making about 3 years ago :cry: :hissy:

lol i used to live ont hem things when i worked for dominoes


----------



## MissyMojo

do u remember how to make them!!! i must have them


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> do u remember how to make them!!! i must have them

lol all i know is they came frozen and we just cooked them:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

damn!!!! i need them!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

can anyone tell me when i should test im only 3 dpo xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> damn!!!! i need them!!!!!

lol sorry maybe try google for the recipe?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok so another q about tests lol just looked at yesterdays one to see if there was an evap line maybe and nothing there never have evaps on tests me but this one has a line i swear down it does im going crazy but it does


----------



## caz & bob

take a pic of it hun xx:) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> take a pic of it hun xx:) xx

its not visable on cam thats what makes me question it:(


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun maybe tommorrow it will be darker xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ho right hun maybe tommorrow it will be darker xx :) xx

the cam doesnt even pick it up so maybe its not there? we have even inverted the pic and still nothing


----------



## caz & bob

just test againe in the morning to see i would xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok girls need your opinion, i am posting this for a friend who is too worried to post it lol can you see a line? you may have to click it to get a better pic but its a very early test


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies of Hedge! :hugs:

Megg :hugs:I had a mmc at 15w+5d so defo know how you feel. I have to fight everyday to enjoy this pregnancy. There are no guarantees in life so I'm trying to enjoy each day. If you don't want a scan then don't get one. If it makes you happy then do that. I freaked out after my mmc and then went on to have two mc and then was blessed with this little one so I am proof that there are happy endings out there!:thumbup::hugs:

Lind test again tomorrow try and not drive yourself nuts.

Sam hope that old blood nonsense is finished!:hugs:

Miss hope you get feeling better and can leave the can behind. LOL 

Aurora hope your doing well!

Frogger how are you doing???

afm I get my gender scan tomorrow morning at 8:30am so if you have a guess go put it in my journal. I will let you know what I find out tomorrow. 

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hedge it look n to me carnt see a line on it xx :) xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok girls need your opinion, i am posting this for a friend who is too worried to post it lol can you see a line? you may have to click it to get a better pic but its a very early test
> View attachment 72455

Hey sam hun thats Lindsey's test isn't it....I can barely see a faint faint line ....:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, hope you are all well on this cold wet windy day
> 
> Megg i hear ya, as you know for me i have lost 18 babies now and after 12 MMC i can relate completely to the devastation of thinking all is ok, then to also have got to 10 weeks thinking all was ok and then to have my tube rupture and nearly lose my own life in the process it is hard to relax, i mean gawd knows how i am getting by every day, every child matt and i have conceived we have lost and all at either the latter end of first tri or as you know with LM on the home straight. i have been sat in a scan and watched my baby's heartbeat stop before my eyes and believe me that is no easy thing to cope with. but i am determined to enjoy what i have for the moment i have it!! i learnt one thing with Lilly-Maye and that is that even though i worried all the way through and wrapped myself in cotton wool, it made no difference, i still lost her!!
> that kind of devastation is hard to wrap your head around, we didn't buy anything till i was past 26weeks, Matt would not get attached to his child and then when we finally did relax, the day the c-section was booked, within 10minutes it all went wrong and i felt her pass away.
> believe me if you go through this pregnancy worrying all the time you are bypassing all the wonderful moments to feed your fears. we all have them, whether you have had a m/c a mm/c or a stillbirth or pregnant without past complications, it makes no difference, especially on here as we read others stories and put that analagy to our own pregnancy. for you i think what is making this worse is that you are still in two minds about the test due to mixed opinions as you said. maybe you need to grasp this once and for all and find out what is going on before you miss out on all the wonders a pregnancy does have to offer, once the time has gone you cannot bring it back and our bodies are changing every day. its either that or you will drive yourself nuts!!
> i wil never forgive myself for the ectopic. as we had already had 16 m/c by that point we decided to stay away from EPAU's and scans and tests as the stress was just too much. let nature take its course so to speak, however it wasn't until 10weeks and i just didn't "feel" right i went to the hospital and thats when my tube ruptured, believe me i will never make that mistake again!! sending you big hugs!!
> 
> speaking of worries, i am in panic mode once again and so very confused although its only too much thinking and google that makes me confused lol
> that horrible stabbing pain started on my left side again on Sunday, i mean i know they have told me that the pain in my shoulder and the stabby pain are not related to ectopic but i am still worried, its almost as if i am ovulating but without the being kicked in the stomach feeling, just a bad stabbing pain, started off every 20 mins or so on Sunday and is now every 2 mins or so and it taking my breathe away its so sharp....now you may remember they said my left side which has a tube has cysts and i am presuming thats where the corpus luteum would be as my right has no tube but how can i also have follicles on my right side? i presumed follicles were what you got as you are getting ready to ov?
> i am currently ringing EPAU to ask, paranoid much?
> 
> the sickness and heartburn are really doing me in lol, but so long as i have a full stomach the sickness seems to stay at bay for a while at least......well for about ten mins and then the heartburn gets me or the wind which in turn makes me nauseaus lol, can't win either way my body is not my own hehe!! its a battle of wills with my digestive system!!
> boobs are hurting on and off but mainly in the late afternoon and evening?? weird!! so at the min i am living on polo mints, gaviscon and anything that i can keep down which is not much at the moment, mainly squares crisps and macaroni cheese but i am permanantly hungry, cheesy mash is a winner though lol! ah i am happy hehe!!

sam hun its all going to be ok you have a little baby that is a fighter....sending you lots of hugs your way....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I see a faint 2nd line on it for sure! And, I know my faint lines! LOL Allow me to help!
 



Attached Files:







test lindsey light.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 8









test lindsey inverted.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 4









test lindsey b&w.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Can I get some input on this from you lovely ladies! I have a poll up here: Preggo Blog

Feel free to stalk it for future reference... There are several posts already!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning yeh patty was mine but think it was prob an evap as todays is just as faint


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... It's there again today? Within the time limit??? Because, that's not evap, sweetheart! That's a BFP! A line is a freakin' line! I'm taking the liberty of saying CONGRATS! :hugs:

P.S. You're AF is all sorts of late! You're preggo, missy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... It's there again today? Within the time limit??? Because, that's not evap, sweetheart! That's a BFP! A line is a freakin' line! I'm taking the liberty of saying CONGRATS! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. You're AF is all sorts of late! You're preggo, missy!

 so we think we might just be seeing things these superdrugs ones are crap and my temp is very very close to the coverline now so im not going to hold out hope of it getting any darker alough ben says this one is darler still very hard to see but darker


----------



## Megg33k

Try taking the photo outside in natural light, honey! It helps a ton! And, I think Ben is probably right! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Uhm... It's there again today? Within the time limit??? Because, that's not evap, sweetheart! That's a BFP! A line is a freakin' line! I'm taking the liberty of saying CONGRATS! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. You're AF is all sorts of late! You're preggo, missy!
> 
> so we think we might just be seeing things these superdrugs ones are crap and my temp is very very close to the coverline now so im not going to hold out hope of it getting any darker alough ben says this one is darler still very hard to see but darkerClick to expand...

bens just taking a pic its actualy darker its actualy darler then yest but yet again not shpwing on the stupid camera:S


----------



## Megg33k

Well, that means you're pregnant, honey! Evaps don't get darker each day! :rofl: CONGRATULATIONS, Linds! You're going to be a mummy! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Well, that means you're pregnant, honey! Evaps don't get darker each day! :rofl: CONGRATULATIONS, Linds! You're going to be a mummy! :hugs:

lol i dont beleive it the test dosnt show on camera so its probably our eyes
:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok this picy is crap as is from bens phone but i can see sumin on it

yet now we ahve posted it i cant see it on the screen lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh an here ones from the proper cam please tell me we are not imagining it
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> oh an here ones from the proper cam please tell me we are not imagining it

I couldn't see it on the phone one! But, that?... THAT IS A BFP! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## moggymay

see it on the second pic - congrats hon! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

thast last pic is much clearer :) i see a line


----------



## caz & bob

i can see a line on the 2nd one congrats yay hope everthink goes well hunni hope i get my bfp this month i am 4dpo so i havent got long now to test i have still got sore bbs and nipples carnt tuch them xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

thats how this pregancy started for me caz & bob


----------



## caz & bob

ho hope it is carnt wait to test to see did you have any other symptoms to hunni :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

nope
just dam painful boobs with nips i couldnt touch


----------



## caz & bob

i no that all i have there really sore hun x :)


----------



## MissyMojo

good luck hunni, i didnt get my bfp til about 15 dpo


----------



## Ben82

Hi Ladies,

Linds' hubby here :)

Here's a video of the test we made...

https://vimeo.com/10576262


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ben82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Linds' hubby here :)
> 
> Here's a video of the test we made...
> 
> https://vimeo.com/10576262

i still dont see it lol


----------



## MissyMojo

on the video its harder but that last picture is much clearer


----------



## moggymay

get a digi hon - then you can believe and enjoy!


----------



## LittleAurora

yay!!!!! GET A DIGI!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ye digital are good they tell you how far you are hunni x :) x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are both a bit panicy atm lol maybe it was a fluke? lol just testsed again with the same pee on the same tests and nothing has come up yet the other one took around 13 -14 mins to show


----------



## caz & bob

it might show then just leave it for a bit and see hun hope it comes up stronger xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> it might show then just leave it for a bit and see hun hope it comes up stronger xx :) xx

theres nothing there at all:s how is that pos its the same wee and the same type of tests from the same pack but there is nithing there. im gonna take away my ticker told sam was to premature to ahve one


----------



## caz & bob

did you do a morning wee hun x :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> did you do a morning wee hun x :) xx

yeh the same pee used for both we kept it and one has a line one has nothing AT ALL:wacko:


----------



## moggymay

maybe try a 4 hours hold then a digi and know for sure?


----------



## caz & bob

if i was you i wold order a digital one off ebay thay had them cheap 3 tests £4.00 pnd u will no for show then :) x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> maybe try a 4 hours hold then a digi and know for sure?

a digi wont pick it up as they scan the line i was told plus there are even strong then the superdrugs these ones are 10miu and digis are 25
:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

ho right well if i was you i would hold you pee for as long as you can and test againe hun xx :)


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning yeh patty was mine but think it was prob an evap as todays is just as faint

Lindsey I agree with Megg anytime a line its a positive it picks up HSG in your body so yes I do believe that your pregnant hun CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rainbow mummy

hey girls

erm sam ive pm'd you twice with details and not heard back about a spell???
just wondered what was going on or do i have to wait to hear from you till after next cycle starts??
congrats linds i can see a line defo. only just late arent you for period and sometimes dont get darker till over a week late so as long as line gets darker each day dont worry hun. try a first response test they're suppose to be good.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rainbow mummy said:


> hey girls
> 
> erm sam ive pm'd you twice with details and not heard back about a spell???
> just wondered what was going on or do i have to wait to hear from you till after next cycle starts??
> congrats linds i can see a line defo. only just late arent you for period and sometimes dont get darker till over a week late so as long as line gets darker each day dont worry hun. try a first response test they're suppose to be good.

we are :s atm as one test has a line the toher doesnt and somebody said superdrugs tests dry pink for evap lines


----------



## caz & bob

no i carnt see that they dry pink because the made to pick up the hsg in you body hun when is af jew x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> no i carnt see that they dry pink because the made to pick up the hsg in you body hun when is af jew x

af was due 3 days ago and no sign of it


----------



## caz & bob

i think it a bfp hun xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> i think it a bfp hun xx :) xx

i dont lol peeona stick.com says test after 10 mins are negative even if colour comes up


----------



## caz & bob

here hun just found this if its like this it is a evap line here if the "positive" line is gray or looks like a "dent" in the test, it is an evaporation line and not a true positive.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> here hun just found this if its like this it is a evap line here if the "positive" line is gray or looks like a "dent" in the test, it is an evaporation line and not a true positive.

its pinky purple same as the control line and just messed around with an opk and thats just nearly as dark as the control line and ov was cd 17!


----------



## moggymay

get a digi! or first response!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> get a digi! or first response!

im gona get a frer. our internet ones arived and we tests and got nothing and thats u suposedly 20 miu same as my ov tests that ahve picked up the line so dark:S


----------



## caz & bob

i think its a bfp for you hunni i hope i get mine this month i ovulated cd15 so i am 4dpo today i carnt wait to test xx :) xx


----------



## moggymay

linds your tickers back?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok im off out to buy some frers for the morning buit jsut wanna show my opk lol im no where near ov so no way should it be that dark
 



Attached Files:







ovtest.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> linds your tickers back?

yep decided after seing the opks and a talk with 2 good firend that id put it back a line is a line and that was a pink line


----------



## Megg33k

YAY! I agree! A line IS a line and it IS pink! :yipee: Can't wait to see your FRER!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> YAY! I agree! A line IS a line and it IS pink! :yipee: Can't wait to see your FRER!

just brough two for the morning but thats all we could get pay day tomoz so MAY buy some more depending on tomoz results, ive got such a pain in my lower back keeps coming and going like a sharp stabbing reallly hurts


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed babes xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: Linds!


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun for you xx :)


----------



## MissyMojo

i managed to eat a sandwhich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Jo! :rofl:

Give Sam my love, please! :)


----------



## caz & bob

how is sam x :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> how is sam x :)

shes resting atm been orderd bedrest as she had bleeding today


----------



## caz & bob

aw give her my lv hun hope shes fine xx :)


----------



## Megg33k

Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Has the bleeding stopped?

i think so hun shewas at the hosp when it happend n was pink


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped?
> 
> i think so hun shewas at the hosp when it happend n was pinkClick to expand...

I do hope it has! Poor dear! Can't catch a break and not be terrified for more than 2 minutes! I think Splodge is here to stay though... just keeping Mummy and Daddy on their toes! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if that was just an evap then i think i need to go docs lol just been laying ont he bed and got up have gone really dizzy headed


----------



## Csunshine013

I saw the line on the second pic! WOOP WOOP Congratulations Linds!:thumbup:


Please tell Sam I'm thinking about her! Sending her major :hugs: from across the pond!

Hello to the other ladies! hope your all doing well!

Miss glad you could eat, LOL there will come a time when that's all you want to do. :dohh:

oh by the way we had our 20 wk scan and we are TEAM BLUE! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

It wasn't a bloody evap, Linds! LOL You're worse than me! :hugs:

Vickie - I have to say CONGRATS again on Team :blue:!


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for team :blue:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all just tested with a frer and bfn but again a bfp ona opk:s


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I believe it's BFN! Some of their lines are really light! Did you see mine? Take a pic of it outside!!! Or scan it!


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats team blue xx :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back from the hospital sam made me go to get cheked out incase of eptopic and they did a scan and bloods nothing on the scan and hcg<1 so im not preg or he said ive prob miscarried. also found out that i have a bicatunate uterouse what may causes proplems and recurent miscariages


----------



## LittleAurora

Does that mean you can see a fertility specialist now?


----------



## MissyMojo

aw hunni im sorry, xxx hope you and ben can move from this and now u know what the score is with ur wonky uterus you can be closely monitored when you do get a bfp hun


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to here that hun xx :( xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Does that mean you can see a fertility specialist now?

nope they said that er have to be trying activly for a year


----------



## Megg33k

I love that you still have to actively try for a year even when they're saying you might have trouble! What a bunch of shit! I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

how long have you been trying?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> how long have you been trying?

since august but activly temping opks and that since jan


----------



## MissyMojo

regular sex without protection is trying - roll on august for you babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls just order my preseed carnt wait to try but im going to have to wait now till af show her face only 5dpo today xx :)xx


----------



## MissyMojo

we bought more conceive plus from tescos end of feb to send ahead to cyprus - dont need it now pmsl - 

its a lovely silky lube tho :)


----------



## caz & bob

haha thats what will probuly happen to us coz i have borght it i wll end up preggo it awer luky hun xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all doing? 
Linds i am really really proud of you for going today, i know how difficult it was for you but now your mind is at ease and you know exactly what is going on, so sorry for the news of the pregnancy but at the same time you have also found out about the uterus, sending you massive hugs sweetie,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya sam darl, im doing okay :) my right hip isnt tho :( gonna go to drs 2moro to speak to them bout constant nausea not eating and sooo tired all the time - im not fit to work atm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls, how are we all doing?
> Linds i am really really proud of you for going today, i know how difficult it was for you but now your mind is at ease and you know exactly what is going on, so sorry for the news of the pregnancy but at the same time you have also found out about the uterus, sending you massive hugs sweetie,xx

im glad you made me go i migth actualy sleep tonight!:haha: just gota wait for af to show up


----------



## Csunshine013

Sorry to hear that Linds now you can make a action plan.:thumbup:

Thanks ladies pretty happy about being on the blue team. No I only have to worry about one penis instead of with my daughter I have to worry about all the little boys penis's :dohh: Kinda easier I think


Hope your all doing well!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> heya sam darl, im doing okay :) my right hip isnt tho :( gonna go to drs 2moro to speak to them bout constant nausea not eating and sooo tired all the time - im not fit to work atm

aww hun, i know its no fun but its good too lol. i am the same but thankfully nowhere near as bad as i was with LM, so long as i keep some food in my tum the nausea seems to stay at bay, really hoping things get a bit better for you. have you tried chicken noodle soup, not much solid food in it to digest but still full of nutrients.
as for the hip well i had SPD so bad with LM i was in a wheelchair and guess what...yep my pelvis has already started to seperate again lol, strted with clicking when i walked and has progressively got worse the last week so i am back in my support belt and its the shape of things to come lmao!! it will all be worth it hun, just keep telling yourself that ok, sendingyou hugs sweetie,x


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Sorry to hear that Linds now you can make a action plan.:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks ladies pretty happy about being on the blue team. No I only have to worry about one penis instead of with my daughter I have to worry about all the little boys penis's :dohh: Kinda easier I think
> 
> 
> Hope your all doing well!

hey hun, so chuffed to hear you are having a boy!! brilliant news either way but yey for team blue!!
sorry to hear about your heartburn, i started about 2 weeks ago with mine and its chronic!! i truly sympathise,xx


----------



## Csunshine013

hedgewitch said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Linds now you can make a action plan.:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks ladies pretty happy about being on the blue team. No I only have to worry about one penis instead of with my daughter I have to worry about all the little boys penis's :dohh: Kinda easier I think
> 
> 
> Hope your all doing well!
> 
> hey hun, so chuffed to hear you are having a boy!! brilliant news either way but yey for team blue!!
> sorry to hear about your heartburn, i started about 2 weeks ago with mine and its chronic!! i truly sympathise,xxClick to expand...

I'm living on milk and Tums at the moment. :dohh: Did you see the lovely suggestions that on FB that my friends gave for the sleep deprived. LOL It's so nice.


----------



## LittleAurora

hey...I did a sneeze in the supermarket today and a bit of wee came out! lol


----------



## Csunshine013

LittleAurora said:


> hey...I did a sneeze in the supermarket today and a bit of wee came out! lol

OMG I was brushing my teeth on Tuesday morning and gaged and wee'd myself :dohh: It's horrible isn't it.:blush:


----------



## caz & bob

haha x :) x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to :rofl: at weeing yourselves while I still can! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Sorry to hear that Linds now you can make a action plan.:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks ladies pretty happy about being on the blue team. No I only have to worry about one penis instead of with my daughter I have to worry about all the little boys penis's :dohh: Kinda easier I think
> 
> 
> Hope your all doing well!

yeh we can atm it looks to be im oving again not even sure how thats pos as doc said id prob had a chemical:wacko: and the line is still there on the preg test


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have such bad cramp today:cry:


----------



## Csunshine013

lindseyanne said:


> have such bad cramp today:cry:

Hope they go away soon!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

This maybe start of af? then u have a lovely new cycle to start afresh


----------



## caz & bob

hope it goes hun xx :) quit on here tonight xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are ytou all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im urgh hahaha - going home 2day, having a farewell meal with family nd friends


----------



## LittleAurora

not too bad. how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im not too bad had the most uncomfy night sleep in my life had to give up our bed so are on a sofa bed basicly just a few pillows on the floor between us:nope: good lol still no bleeding for me :wacko: thinking maybe gone straight to a new cycle?


----------



## MissyMojo

you should still have a bleed hunni xxx 

its my big meal out tonight - im soo looking fwd to it, but at same time - food =yuck hahaha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> you should still have a bleed hunni xxx
> 
> its my big meal out tonight - im soo looking fwd to it, but at same time - food =yuck hahaha

i can feel its coming just no idea when it will the cramps are bad enough witout bleeding atm :(. lol just try eat what you can get a kids meal:haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

are you hpt lines completely gone now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> are you hpt lines completely gone now?

the ones from the other day the two that were there are still there


----------



## MissyMojo

im going to a chinese banquet meal - 5 courses! deposit is already paid


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the thing im most proud of is i had a tvs what is a big big deal for me big step


----------



## MissyMojo

tvs? i dunt understans


----------



## LittleAurora

trans vaginal scan.

I had to have one to look for cysts at 9weeks pregnant and its a disgusting feeling but not sore.

How was it with your hymen?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> trans vaginal scan.
> 
> was it painfull hon?

not really painfull but it stung she had trouble getting it in so got me to guide it in that was after i told her to check my notes cos she was trying to use a latex condom!:haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have a latex allergy as well! Its frustrating. But i hate condoms any way so its a good excuse not to use any lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I have a latex allergy as well! Its frustrating. But i hate condoms any way so its a good excuse not to use any lol

lol same i only found out 2 summers ago when my lips swelled up blowing up balloons at a party and then when at work my hands came up in a hivey rash from using latex gloves chnaging nappies


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we to day linz has af not showed her face yet how are we all i have still got sore bbs and nipple carnt wait to test aurora how many dpo was you when you found out hun xx :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are we to day linz has af not showed her face yet how are we all i have still got sore bbs and nipple carnt wait to test aurora how many dpo was you when you found out hun xx :)

nope still not but crampings still here


----------



## caz & bob

aw hate the wait have you not done a test againe hun xx :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hate the wait have you not done a test againe hun xx :)

nope no point with my bhcg as low as it was and there wasnothing on the scan


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye forgot hun hope you get sorted hun anyone no how sams getting on xx :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all happy easter hope you are all well


----------



## caz & bob

happy easter to all xx :)


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Easter, everyone! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy easter Girls

ive felt less nauseas the last few days and its scared me - but i think its more to do with my body fighting this cold instead xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!
I hope your enjoying your easter eggs cause I cant eat any and Im dyin! I want chocolate so much!!! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i didnt get any easter eggs,


----------



## moggymay

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!
> I hope your enjoying your easter eggs cause I cant eat any and Im dyin! I want chocolate so much!!! lol

How come no chocs?


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening ladies,
hope you all had a happy easter, first year for me that i haven't been able to eat any easter eggs!! i haven't been able to eat chocolate at all siince i found out i was pg!!So not impressed.
my nausea seemed to fade off yesterday but is back with a vengance today and i am having some crazy nightmares and weird cravings........like raw meat and sucking on teabags lmao, weird or what lol. yes i already know i am odd, least its not as bad as when i was pg with Hannah, then i wanted dog food and chalk.

anyways how is everyone tonight?


----------



## caz & bob

feeling ok hun have still got very sore bbs and nipples and today my teeth feel funny really sensative done a test this morning bfn but i think it to early yet so going to leave it till i am 11 or 10 dpo because im only 8 today how many dpo was you sam when you found out xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Evening ladies,
> hope you all had a happy easter, first year for me that i haven't been able to eat any easter eggs!! i haven't been able to eat chocolate at all siince i found out i was pg!!So not impressed.
> my nausea seemed to fade off yesterday but is back with a vengance today and i am having some crazy nightmares and weird cravings........like raw meat and sucking on teabags lmao, weird or what lol. yes i already know i am odd, least its not as bad as when i was pg with Hannah, then i wanted dog food and chalk.
> 
> anyways how is everyone tonight?

not bad have a yucky headache that doesnt want to leave me think too much coc


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> feeling ok hun have still got very sore bbs and nipples and today my teeth feel funny really sensative done a test this morning bfn but i think it to early yet so going to leave it till i am 11 or 10 dpo because im only 8 today how many dpo was you sam when you found out xx :) xx

hey hun i was 11/12DPO when i found out but it was a faint positive on an IC, from 13DPO i got a strong one on a FRER and a Digi.
got an implantation dip at 8DPO and then my chart went triphasic, do you chart?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> not bad have a yucky headache that doesnt want to leave me think too much coc

awww hun hope you feel better soon, did your bath not help ease it?


----------



## LittleAurora

cant eat choc cause since being preg this time I have been lactose intolerant :(

is it the same with you Sam??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> not bad have a yucky headache that doesnt want to leave me think too much coc
> 
> awww hun hope you feel better soon, did your bath not help ease it?Click to expand...

it did a tiny bit think its also from laying the way we are atm on the crappy spfa bed:haha: and oops just seen i made a typo


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> cant eat choc cause since being preg this time I have been lactose intolerant :(
> 
> is it the same with you Sam??

i am not sure, chocolate, milk etc makes me very sick, seems to curdle in my tummy and its really not nice at all. can't drink tea or coffee or coke or juice, only think i can tolerate is water. its driving me nuts to be fair as i hate water lol and i am used to drinking lots of tea. 
yoghurts and things also having the same effect so its safer to stay away from anything sweet


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> it did a tiny bit think its also from laying the way we are atm on the crappy spfa bed:haha: and oops just seen i made a typo

lmao didn't even realise myself!!


----------



## LittleAurora

:shock: 7 weeks already!! 8-[ how'd that happen?! lol :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> :shock: 7 weeks already!! 8-[ how'd that happen?! lol :thumbup:

lol i know, i was so chuffed when i realised hehe. feeling really bloated and sick!!
how you feeling hun? Is Lego stil doing a jig in there or has she calmed down some?


----------



## caz & bob

no not really lv becasue it only stress me out even more so dont bother lv xx :)


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> no not really lv becasue it only stress me out even more so dont bother lv xx :)

yeah i must admit i used to get mega stressed about it all lol, as soon as i got my BFP i stopped temping as i knew i would analyze everything and drive myself nuts lol


----------



## LittleAurora

Lego is much calmer. I said tothe OH she is a very lazy baby, and he saidwell it must be boring in there! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

howdy all having a very lazy day laying watching ghost hunters episodes lol how are you all?


----------



## LittleAurora

Just back from our easter fun day out! I am shattered! lol. My feet are in the foot spa! lol


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls im board today i still have symptoms and today i feel really thurstey carnt stop drinkin water xx :)


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm stuck at work. Help


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! 7 weeks already, Sam?! Congrats on that! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Only 19 more days of work. I can cope right! I'm soo glad today is over. Going home for something quick for tea, then bath and bed, I'm exhausted. Xxx love you ladies xxx


----------



## caz & bob

board not many round tonight hope you have a nice relaxs hun xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Wow! 7 weeks already, Sam?! Congrats on that! :)

cherrs hun, said i wouldn't wish this pregnancy away but i wish i was 12 weeks lol so i could eat again!! i managed to con my stomach today though, had toast and marmalade for breakfast and crumpets and marmite for dinner, paying for it now though with nausea but i am munching my trustee polos lol!!
hows you today?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Only 19 more days of work. I can cope right! I'm soo glad today is over. Going home for something quick for tea, then bath and bed, I'm exhausted. Xxx love you ladies xxx

put your feet up hun, glad you managed to make it through the day, i know its not easy when you feeling lousy, i feel bloomin awful all day long and i am able to be at home all day lol, sending you hugs,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey guys!

Sam I completely sympathize with e MS. I hope it clears up soon!! and I'm sorry for what I'm about to write next...


...I just had such a scrummy yummy roast beef dinner! I could eat it all again right now!! lol Lego likes it as well she is kicking and wriggling!! I'm so glad we have left over roast beef! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hey guys!
> 
> Sam I completely sympathize with e MS. I hope it clears up soon!! and I'm sorry for what I'm about to write next...
> 
> 
> ...I just had such a scrummy yummy roast beef dinner! I could eat it all again right now!! lol Lego likes it as well she is kicking and wriggling!! I'm so glad we have left over roast beef! lol

now i loved roast beef dinner last week but this week it makes me want to throw up, how weird and frustrating, foods i liked ten mins ago i now don't like. matt was cooking the kids roast pork earlier and the smell of the cabbage cooking actually forced me outside in the freezing cold as i wanted to deposit my stomach contents everytime i got a whiff, GAH i want real food!!

glad you enjoyed your dinner hun, sounds like Lego certainly did lol!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Aurora, just sitting here remembering when you were 7 weeks and feeling the same......seems so long ago now lol


----------



## LittleAurora

doesnt it!! I cant believe how long ago that was! I thought my MS was never going to end!! and now im 15days away from the 20 week scan!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> doesnt it!! I cant believe how long ago that was! I thought my MS was never going to end!! and now im 15days away from the 20 week scan!!

wooohoooo can't wait for that lol, not even my scan hehe!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i want ms and achey booobs and to have a reason for being tired:cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

Im excited as well!! LOL Trying not to think about it or ill go mad waiting! LOL

Plus only 1mth 1 week untill we see Metallica!! WHOOP!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

It will be your turn soon lindsey

Have you started bleeding yet?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> It will be your turn soon lindsey
> 
> Have you started bleeding yet?

nope everytime i think im about to the cramps go and the creamy cm returns


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i want ms and achey booobs and to have a reason for being tired:cry:

awww sweetie, you will be feeling that way soon believe me!!
how you feeling today?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Im excited as well!! LOL Trying not to think about it or ill go mad waiting! LOL
> 
> Plus only 1mth 1 week untill we see Metallica!! WHOOP!!!!

i am jealous of you going to see them!! wish i was going!! you had best get me some good pics woman!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i want ms and achey booobs and to have a reason for being tired:cry:
> 
> awww sweetie, you will be feeling that way soon believe me!!
> how you feeling today?Click to expand...

tearfull, moody, jelouse,tearfull lol


----------



## hedgewitch

i went to bed at 12.30pm today and woke up at about 4ish, would you believe i have been yawning since 6pm lmao, i am so tired and by god i feel so sick!!
hope you enjoy your pizza Linds, blurgh!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I'm jealous of your pizza!!!!! :( actually make that I'm jealous of Ben's pizza! lol

Sam I'm so excited to see them. We saw them last year at the O2!! AMAZING!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sam just dropping by to see how the Splodge is doing. I lurk on here all the time to keep up with you!! LOL. I am a stalker. KIdding. Glad all is going well.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies, i've made an apt for drs for 11am - i cannot keep going like this, yoghurts and water arent enough for me to work on, i feel asleep at work!!! i'm in bed 12 hrs sleeping about 10 hrs, im constantly tired and feel sick constantly .... so we need to see if colnel miles will sign me off or give me tablets ......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all today? i had sucha stupid dream that i was on a bus asleep and decided to poas and the lines were so so dark i woke up actualy ready to poas then rememberd it woulnt b e dark and feel meh now lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw hate dreams like that hun as af started yet hun xx :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hate dreams like that hun as af started yet hun xx :(

nope but have cramps again so hoping will come soon


----------



## caz & bob

aw its arful waiting in it xx :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive gota few sig images to make for people but then ive decided im having break from the forum too much jelousy on my part even doubting myself that the test was even positive:shrug: kinda feel broken atm so will get these sigs done then be on my way and talk to you all soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw ok hun i no how you feel can opks pick up pregnancies xx :( xx


----------



## LittleAurora

go on girls.... Ask me anything https://formspring.me/AuroraLucky13 

have a go :)


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 

dr gave me AVOMINE signed me off work for a week and has given a drs note to get my hours reduced .....


----------



## LittleAurora

good result!!


----------



## MissyMojo

oh and hubby bless him - went and got his stethescope and i was like wtf? he said i want to listen to your hearts! he listened to mine 1st then tried to hear bubzx, said he could here something but couldnt give a definate on HB, i said is it not tummy noises - he said definately not they sound soo different - i like having a medic for a hubby


----------



## LittleAurora

aww bless!!


----------



## MissyMojo

hes got me all excited now - he said it definately wasny tummy sounds or an echo of my hb! but he didnt know well enough what it was!


----------



## LittleAurora

COOL I'm going to get my stethoscope and see what I can hear!! Ill report back laters with my findings!! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - You're going to have everyone buying stethoscopes! LOL 

caz - Yes... OPK's do pick up HCG!

Linds - Be well, honey!

Aurora - I can't think of anything to ask you! :(


----------



## Csunshine013

:hi:

Just popped over here to see how your all doing and what new?????


----------



## caz & bob

done it theres a line there but not dark so im going to do a hpt in the morning bu i think i am to early to tell il e 11dpo x


----------



## snowdrops

:cry::cry:
just popping in so say hi,, ive had food poisoning still not feeling the best...

chat tomooro


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you get better soon lv xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Vickie! :wave:

Caz - Good luck for tomorrow! 11dpo is still early for a lot of women to get their BFP... So don't be too discouraged if its still BFN. You still have lots of time! :hugs: and :dust:

Jacqui - Aww! :hugs: I'm sorry, hun! Be well! xx


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just had some old blood when ive been to loo im cacking it,,,, so glad i have a week off work


----------



## Csunshine013

Miss take a load off and put your feet up! Rest and get feeling better :hugs:


SnowDrop :hugs: so sorry your ill with that nasty food poisoning. :hugs:

Hey Megg!:thumbup:

caz good luck tomorrow!


----------



## caz & bob

get relaxing hun you have probuly done to much xx :)


----------



## LittleAurora

MEGG!!!! must try harder!!!! *tuts* ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

apt went well she took bloods and said she'll post results to me so i have them to hand over in cyprus she's put me as low risk and put down for a scan for me at 10/11 weeks and says if i havnt got an apt through within the week im to ring her next wed so she can chase it, she's full of optomism that this pregnancy will be to full term, as my syptoms are stronger and different


----------



## Love0411

Hi Ladies :yipee: May I please join your group? Sam casted for me last night and am now waiting on O this weekend so I can do my part :shower: Where is everyone else at?


----------



## MissyMojo

im hugging a bowl! hahahha :)

wishing you luck :dust:


----------



## Love0411

Awww MissyMojo I am sorry. I wish I was hugging a bowl too though :loo: Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Csunshine013

Love0411 said:


> Hi Ladies :yipee: May I please join your group? Sam casted for me last night and am now waiting on O this weekend so I can do my part :shower: Where is everyone else at?

Welcome! :hugs:

FXD that the spell gets things moving right along!:thumbup:


Your avatar says Ft Bragg bound, is that the one in NC?


----------



## Love0411

Yeah. I am excited cause both our families are in NC and we have been gone for nearly 5 years now. I hope that that is what our lil bean has been waiting on and I get my BFP soon...just want to be close to his/her grandparents :awww: We will see though. What about you?


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello Ladies! I also got a casting last night. But i am a bit confused with my part of the spell do we have to do this before we have intercourse every time?

Thanks


----------



## snowdrops

moring all and all the the new girls {{hugs}}


what was wrong BnB last night it kept logging me out i posted a long post and submitted but i was kicked out :cry: , and i forgotten what i wrote now :cry: 

:coffee: Any how all is well, off for awhile bliss had i bit of a lie on today and plus the weather is lovely here for change YEAH!!!! tg...
taking little one to see peppa pig she in town today, and tomorrow (dont shoot me now) but im taking the kids (that's mine and her two cousins) to see John & Edward with due respect people :haha: lol... they are only kids :blush: arr it will be fun though... in say years to come and embrass them with the pics etc... hee heee...

cd18


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all,
just wanted to share my news....I felt the baby kicking from the outside last night!! She was doing some 'dance moves' and I put my hand on my bell and she kicked it 3 times!! 

Altho, sadly she fell asleep before hubby got out of the shower! He had hi hand on my tum for nearly the rest of the night, but she only wriggled! lol 

But I'm so pleased! It felt amazing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can i come back in? i have got me a fresh dose of pma:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay!! course the doorwas never closed!! how are you doin??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> yay!! course the doorwas never closed!! how are you doin??

not too bad have got a good dose of pma back been singing and dancing today lol. and been looking at baby things for the future wall stickers etc as we most prob wont be able to paint a rented house


----------



## snowdrops

:cry:
OOOH GIRLS I JUST DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON AROUND MY LIFE AT THE MO.... its pretty much sucks at the mo, im just surrounded by death that's 6 people close to me now since of Jan, This morning a good friend son died in a freak accident he was only 25 would of been 26 in two weeks time life just seems so so cruel to me at the mo, shudder to think what else is in store ... something good gotta happen to me after all this....


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no snowdrops! thats awfull. Big hugs x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> OOOH GIRLS I JUST DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON AROUND MY LIFE AT THE MO.... its pretty much sucks at the mo, im just surrounded by death that's 6 people close to me now since of Jan, This morning a good friend son died in a freak accident he was only 25 would of been 26 in two weeks time life just seems so so cruel to me at the mo, shudder to think what else is in store ... something good gotta happen to me after all this....

:hugs: you really arent having a good time of it lately hun


----------



## Csunshine013

Love0411 said:


> Yeah. I am excited cause both our families are in NC and we have been gone for nearly 5 years now. I hope that that is what our lil bean has been waiting on and I get my BFP soon...just want to be close to his/her grandparents :awww: We will see though. What about you?

I actually met my DD's father in NC, Raliegh that is. He was actually stationed at Camp Lejeune but did date my share of Army from Fort Bragg :blush:

I now live in SD which couldn't be far enough away from DD's father, but then he up and moved to TX :dohh:

I love NC actually my bil is from Charleston SC and love that area too. My DD is a true souther bell. LOL

Hope you get your BFP really soon and being back around family is what your body was waiting for!:thumbup:


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> :cry:
> OOOH GIRLS I JUST DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON AROUND MY LIFE AT THE MO.... its pretty much sucks at the mo, im just surrounded by death that's 6 people close to me now since of Jan, This morning a good friend son died in a freak accident he was only 25 would of been 26 in two weeks time life just seems so so cruel to me at the mo, shudder to think what else is in store ... something good gotta happen to me after all this....

:hugs:

Life throughs us some real crap sometimes. Hope it gets better soon!:hugs:


----------



## Love0411

Csunshine013 said:


> Love0411 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. I am excited cause both our families are in NC and we have been gone for nearly 5 years now. I hope that that is what our lil bean has been waiting on and I get my BFP soon...just want to be close to his/her grandparents :awww: We will see though. What about you?
> 
> I actually met my DD's father in NC, Raliegh that is. He was actually stationed at Camp Lejeune but did date my share of Army from Fort Bragg :blush:
> 
> I now live in SD which couldn't be far enough away from DD's father, but then he up and moved to TX :dohh:
> 
> I love NC actually my bil is from Charleston SC and love that area too. My DD is a true souther bell. LOL
> 
> Hope you get your BFP really soon and being back around family is what your body was waiting for!:thumbup:Click to expand...


It's amazing how small this world really is! I love NC and have missed it so. I will be glad to get back there. I miss being around fellow southern bells and I am sure your DD is a beautiful one. My brother is actually stationed at Camp Lejeune and I am very familiar with that area. His wife is from Charleston. Such a small world :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning :hugs:

Heya girls, 

i been ok, hubby's on easter leave atm so he tends to hog the pc, 

these tablets are helping a little bit 

went to see how to train your dragon last night :) really enjoyed it :)

and this morning - ive been very brave :blush: we've had some :sex: ...... im nervous about if i bleed - - but it was my idea, and i really enjoyed it ....... so ermm we'll see


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all today? everyone well i hope!!
just an update on my scan, all went well!! measuring at 8 weeks 2 days and have seen little arm and legs lol, very tiny but great to see!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74321&thumb=1&d=1270811308

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74322&thumb=1&d=1270811347

the other sac has now been absorbed but everything looks ok. 
been having some sharp pains up my HooHaa the last couple of days but apparently its ok, its just stretching of ligaments, the sickness has changed to all day nausea with late afternoon and evening sickness so i have bought some kiddies wrist bands today, very colourful!! the adult ones were too big so i have to have the illuminous ones lol, they seem to be working at the min though but thats probably psychological hehe! so midwife coming next week to book me in then i will be under the care of the hospital again and not the GP as i am now classed as extreme high risk!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

brilliant news!!! so so so SO pleased!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good like the pics hun xx :) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

afternoon ladies hope your all doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## Love0411

Hedgewitch, your pics look beautiful! I am sure you guys are so excited :happydance: 


I have a question for you ladies. I had my doctor's appt today and it went well I think. He ordered lots of blood work (blood-clotting conditions, PCOS, LH, progesterone, etc.), placed me on metformin and clomid, and scheduled a HSG test. Has anyone had an HSG test done? I am wondering what to expect :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam had an HSG for sure... Lots of ladies get their BFP the month they get it done! :) She can give you more info. Basically they put dye in through your tubes to check for blockages. Some say it hurts... Some say its not so bad... I think it feels different for everyone!

Sam - Splodge is gorgeous! YAY!


----------



## Love0411

Thanks Megg. I'm very sensitive and hate pain so I am freaking myself out over it after looking it up online. Even at my annual exams I cry cause it hurts and I bleed for a couple days after too...but if I have an increased chance to make sure nothing is wrong for my baby bean I am so willing to. Just have to suck it up :bodyb: hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

You can definitely do it! We're all strong women who can do anything we set our minds to! :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

Hi Love:flower:

I just read a fertility book (for a change :rofl:) where the (male) author expressed what incredible beings women are because if nature had our reproductive/sex organs reversed there would be NO WAY IN HE** men would submit so willingly to the invasive, uncomfortable and sometimes humiliating tests we go through in the name of TTC!

Not going to be a problem sweetness. Megg is right, there are lot's of groovy stories about pregnancy following this procedure. Unsolicited advice? take an advil (ibuprofin) or two before you go. I understand that it takes the edge off. I'm guessing you'll be pleasantly surprised that it wasn't as bad as you thought.

If it is... come back and give me a big cyber raspberry:winkwink:

P.S. I'm a Service's wife too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning all another lovely sunny day here today v hot . how are you all?


----------



## LittleAurora

Its lovely here as well. not so hot yet but nice blue sky!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm up - i dont feel alive, i know its sunny but not sure oin temp yet, only just made it as far as the pc lol,

i really should use the hour b4 i start to feel ill to get up and ready and eat! not have a lie in lol


----------



## LittleAurora

I found taht not eating made me feel even more sick. Try and have something at least see if that helps


----------



## MissyMojo

i have - toast, coffee, water, crackers, OJ, we'll see which goes down lol


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...ill take the bets! lol


----------



## MissyMojo

half a toasted bread bun, and a cup of coffee :) ... really want sausage sarnies - but cant be bothered to make them ----- is it cheeky to get hubby up to make me some? lol


----------



## caz & bob

well af got me bang on time gutted well i have got preseed to ty this month xx :( xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Love0411 said:


> Hedgewitch, your pics look beautiful! I am sure you guys are so excited :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I had my doctor's appt today and it went well I think. He ordered lots of blood work (blood-clotting conditions, PCOS, LH, progesterone, etc.), placed me on metformin and clomid, and scheduled a HSG test. Has anyone had an HSG test done? I am wondering what to expect :shrug:

hey hun
not sure if its different where you are but for me i had to lie on a bed like when you get a smear done, they then insert a thin catheter through your cervix into the uterus, its about as uncomfy as a smear, they then pass a dye through whilst taking pics via xray. take a couple of pain killers about half hour before your appointment, the pain is like cramps when you got af and you could spot for a few days. 
for me i had a hsg done the same cycle as i got caught with LM and got caught that cycle and the same this time round, had it done cd 7, ov'd cd12 and got my bfp on cd 25!! and i only got one tube too lol. both times its worked for me. and both times i was blocked, anything else you want to know give me a shout hun!x


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> well af got me bang on time gutted well i have got preseed to ty this month xx :( xx

so sorry to hear that hun, sending you big hugs!! it was the 4th cycle of clomid that did it for me so hoping the same is true for you hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening ladies, hope you are all well tonight


----------



## caz & bob

ye i have and i agree with hedge hun its not that bad but it a bit uncomfy and they say so poeple get cort after they have had it done i never fx you will hun xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

just having a few alcopops hun how have you been you still geting nauseas hun xx :)


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> just having a few alcopops hun how have you been you still geting nauseas hun xx :)

yey the sea bands work!!!! i sat there last night and ate jam roly poly and custard, today i had toast for breakfast, a baguette with cheese and ham for lunch with crisps, another one about an hour ago and am now on the prowl for more!! they seem to take away the nausea and allow the hunger to come through!! only problem is i am now full of wind, and its hurting my diaphragm when i breathe! i suffer with IBS and usually have peppermint tea but looking on the internet i am getting some mixed views on it in pregnancy, anyone know what the actual real views on it are?
the dreams i am having are nuts, woke up the other night in the middle of rubbing matts head? he had one eye open looking at me and was not impressed, i was dreaming i was rubbing my bulldogs head lol. that inbetween some crazy rolling around in the bed and tossing and turning all night i am feeling rather tired at the moment. woke up at 4.30am the other night absolutely starving, had to come downstairs and hunt for food.
anyways enough rambling


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad the bands are working hun i have had really weird dreams theas last couple off days think it might be the clomid thow when did you take clomid on a night or morning xx :)


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw glad the bands are working hun i have had really weird dreams theas last couple off days think it might be the clomid thow when did you take clomid on a night or morning xx :)

i was taking cd 2-6 but on cd 2 i would wait till before i went to bed so just before midnight which i suppose was really going into cd 3.
the last cycle i took it i decided to still take it about midnight but on cd one so going into cd2. slept off most of the symptoms and ovulated around cd 12 instead of cd 15ish.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right i think i will change mine then i take myn 2_6 but i useually take it in a morning so think i will start takeing it on a night see if it makes any diffrent i take folic acid in a morning did you take that xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Evenin ladies, I went to get measured for a new bra today! Omg. 34G couldn't beleive it. I've gone from 34DD to a G . . . . Slept from 4pm til 9pm today. . . Whoops lol. Luv you ladies xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

36G sorry . . .


----------



## caz & bob

aw i bet that was a shock hun xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Complete shock. I'm taking tho that it means that nudger is doing well in there :)


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun aw xx :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Loved Sea Bands last time... I developed motion sickness! :( But, none this time! So, mine are sitting unused! LOL

Jo - WHOA! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it going?? 
just catching up quickly! 

sam glad to see your getting your appetite back!! thanks to sea bands!!!
caz ..love your attitude! :)
megg...hows things going with you? sick/tired/sore??? anything???

afm...Lego is giving me plenty of good kicks but is rather lazy. only moving loads after I have the kids in bed and am relaxing in front of the TV or if I have had a coffee!! lol its funny when she catches you of guard and it makes you jump! like in bed when i kicked my hubby after jumping lol

only 10days untill our 20week scan!!! WHOOP!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning babes


----------



## caz & bob

morning all hope eveyone is fine today going out see you all in a bit going on me bike ride xx :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Morning!

Aurora - Tired... check! Sore (boobs at least)... check! Sick... I actually got sick last night! I don't know that it was more than a fluke... but I like it for now! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

lots of pregnancy symptoms!! are you feeling a little more settled now with being pregnant?


----------



## MissyMojo

Afternoon girls, how are we doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies how are you all? had such a lazy day tonday just laying watchign tv :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> lots of pregnancy symptoms!! are you feeling a little more settled now with being pregnant?

Yeah... I was never unsettled with whether I was or wasn't... My concern falls with the fact that there's no saying it's not another MMC. It's not "Am I? Aren't I?"... It's "What if something is wrong?!" But, I'm trying to be more positive! Yesterday was hard because someone I love dearly got some not so fantastic news... and I was just sure everything was going to be perfect for her. So, my faith in the universe got shaken a little... but its coming back slowly. :)

How is Lego?


----------



## MissyMojo

i been soo lazy today too. watching rubbish movies on sky then playing sims for a bit :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i been soo lazy today too. watching rubbish movies on sky then playing sims for a bit :)

weve been wathing ghost hunters all weekend not rreally a good idea for me as been having nightmares since lol


----------



## MissyMojo

bless ya - i watch some bit of films not any one in particular lol ... sorted some paperwork and we sqaured up the kitchen ... trying to decide if i have the energy to sort spare room this eveing


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry Megg I did mean with the MMC not are you arnt you.

Lego is doing good kicking me! which is nice!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad Lego is good! I didn't take it badly or anything, hun. I don't know... I think it would have to prove to be not a fluke before I can be a lot more comfortable... but it did make me feel a little better last night... somehow! Although, it makes me want to clean the toilet extra well! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

](*,)](*,)](*,) how hard is it to get a drs apointment inthis country these days

"you are 12th inthe cue we know u are waiting ... u are 12th in the cue, you are 11th in the cue, you are 10th in the cue so on so on.... you are 2nd in the cue please select an option.. you selected apointments you are 12th in the cue arghhhh


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babe - hope u get one sorted


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: babe - hope u get one sorted

have got one for 20 to 3 just wanna arange some tests find out how bad theprob with my uterus us and also find out why ive not bled yet, doubt il get much awnsers as the only doc they had for me was the one who told me last time to come bk in 6 mths if no period:wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

dont leave untill you are satisfied! And if you arnt happy with what she is saying ask lots of questions. Dont be afraid of the Dr. Its your body and you know it best. Dont leave with out the result you want!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

ditto what aurora has said!

if ur not happy ask there and then for a 2nd opinion or a referral to gyne, 


I've had some breakfast (a yoghurt) and im alternatiung between coffee and water, and i wnt to cry - but i dont know why :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> dont leave untill you are satisfied! And if you arnt happy with what she is saying ask lots of questions. Dont be afraid of the Dr. Its your body and you know it best. Dont leave with out the result you want!!!!

yeh im gonna but they try push u out after 10 mins and say u can only ask about one problem at a time


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got work now till 2 so better go get ready still sat in my jim jams lol


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hun


----------



## LittleAurora

this is just one problem. Ask if the reason you are not bleeding is because of the bicornuate uterus. Dont let her bully you into leaving. And if she is really intent on throwing you out. Tell her you are not happy, and will be mentioning it to the practice manager.....Go to the the reception and make a double appointment with the same Dr for asap.


----------



## MissyMojo

argh ffs!!!!!!!!!!

im bloody sick! i know ive been grumpy, i was moody cow last night so rather than subject hubby to it, i took myself of upstairs and lay in bed watching telly, 

this morning ive been lovely and nice and we were sat on the stairs and he grabbed my boobs and i told him to get off it hurt, and asked him why he did it. 

he gave such a childish response "im a man its what we do" 
so i was like "well how about u dont b such a man and respect your wife whos boobs are very sore" 
and he started staying i was being such a bitch to him, - 

i have asked him dozens of times to leave the boobs alone they hurt, yet he doesnt listen - i surely have a right to be pissed off with him.. and yet he makes it out to be my fault WTF


----------



## snowdrops

morning girls, all is well here ( i think) still cant get over the death of my freinds son such a horrible thoughts and feeling going trough me.

Been keeping busy the last few days,,,
(dont laugh) i took my daughter and her 2 couz to see JEward and you know what they were bloodly good have to i was singing to a few of the tunes, like whats his name martie wider "nothing going to break my sride" and a bay city rollers song "bye bye baby, good goodbye" there was anoher song cant remebrer it it now a sham 69 song (punk) i tells yers they had so much eneragy they gave loads they did..
Also almost caught up the house work in between sittin out in the sun and washing etc,, mowed the gared yesturday love doing it cleaned up the back so it looks clean and fresh got rid of most of the weeds and what the bad winter killed a few plants,
should be cleaning up the front now but have to see how yers all are doing first... 

oh and have to take the little one for blood test later to se why she always sick incase it some alllergy or what 

misses yers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just got back from the docs, she doesnt think that i was pregnant and thinks anxiety and stress is affecting me, ve gota go back on day 21 on my cycle for blood tests to see if i actualy am ovulating and have to take things from there also not to try this cycle she said "no babies and no stress" lol


----------



## LittleAurora

are you happy with that hon?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> are you happy with that hon?

i guess supose i should be:shrug: just dont get why the test even now still has the line on it


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today i think its weird lindsey hope you get your bfp soon well me i carnt wait till af goes so i can try againe i took my 1 clomid last night and today im in a foulmood i hope im ok tommorow xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lindsey + good luck Caz n Bob


----------



## Love0411

Hi Lindsey did she do a blood test to get your BETA? That's too weird that you are getting a faint line still :huh:.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Love0411 said:


> Hi Lindsey did she do a blood test to get your BETA? That's too weird that you are getting a faint line still :huh:.

im not still getting it hun the test from last week still has the line on it but she she doesnt think it was positive as when they scanned me there was no sign of pregnancy and my bhcg was <1


----------



## Love0411

lindseyanne said:


> Love0411 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lindsey did she do a blood test to get your BETA? That's too weird that you are getting a faint line still :huh:.
> 
> im not still getting it hun the test from last week still has the line on it but she she doesnt think it was positive as when they scanned me there was no sign of pregnancy and my bhcg was <1Click to expand...

That is so strange! I'm sorry hun :hugs: Maybe you caught the :spermy: but it didn't stick :shrug: Hope you catch it this month and it sticks!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 

i know its early but anyone up?

ive got some bleeding :( im scared and i dont want this to b real


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still up! I'll get on Yahoo! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all this beautiful sunny day?

Jo let me know what EPU say hun, i am sure it will all be fine!! sending you huge hugs and hope you managed to eat some brekkie,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all :hugs:jo


----------



## MissyMojo

ok sooo 
epu will see me at 11:30 so now the task of filling my bladder begins slowly 

tried breki - same as what i had yesterday - and i couldnt eat it, tasted gross!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

morning girls.

I feel wank this morning. Im dizy, light headed. I have a rash on my arms.and i feel ill. :( 
I need some sympathy lol


----------



## LittleAurora

good luck Jo hope all goes wel!!


----------



## hedgewitch

aurora, sorry to hear you feel unwell hun, sending you lots and lots of sympathy and hugs!!!
Jo hope it all goes well sweet, i am sure it will all be ok, hate the bladder filling!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all :hugs:jo

morning Linds, hows you today?


----------



## MissyMojo

just had my last pee - botteled water at the ready - im still getinng tinges of brown when i wipe :( but no pain, so crossing my fingers, i'l update u all when i know more xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all :hugs:jo
> 
> morning Linds, hows you today?Click to expand...

not too bad think ive done something to my elbow tho it is killing me if i move my arm ina certain way. hows u ?


----------



## MissyMojo

Nudger is ok:) heartbeat seen. Placenta about ready to take over i've been told:) bleeding is from an abrasion on out side of cervix . So sexy time is to blame:) she said to expect a touch more bleeding as it bled when she took swaps but neck to womb is tightly shut so nudger is plenty fine:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Nudger is ok:) heartbeat seen. Placenta about ready to take over i've been told:) bleeding is from an abrasion on out side of cervix . So sexy time is to blame:) she said to expect a touch more bleeding as it bled when she took swaps but neck to womb is tightly shut so nudger is plenty fine:)

thats fantastic hun :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

brilliant news!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I am feeling a good bit better now. I washed all the babies things! I cant beleive how much there was!! 2 and half loads!! wow!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

ok so here is nudger, an abdominal scan at 8w inst too clear tho :( 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01069.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01072.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01073.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

are there great them pics hun xx :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww cute!!


----------



## Love0411

That is wonderful news MissyMojo and what a beautiful baby :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

scan report read 
_single embryo and yolk sac seencril = 14mm - 7+5 days
cardiac motion seen_

she also said she could see a placenta about to take hold too :)


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Jo! I absolutely did make Kevin check the thread and wake me up just to tell me whether you were okay or not! I was so happy to hear that you were... even if I was half asleep! :hugs: Love the scan pics!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello ladies. :D


----------



## MissyMojo

hi hun


----------



## caz & bob

hi xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a lush hot bath in hopes of bringing the witch out of hiding


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm getting ready to go work out here in a few :)


----------



## caz & bob

she still not arived yet lynds xx :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I over did it today!! i got a pain in my bump. So OH made me a coffee and sat me down, took the kids out and is now cooking tea! Feeling better. and Lego is kicking me! Must want me to tell daddy to hurry up with her dinner! lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i want some dinner - might go to chippy lol .....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed feeling a ikkle blurgh and depressed tonight lol night all xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darlin xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your doing well!

MissyMo so glad your doing well and little nudger is doing well!:thumbup:

Sorry been MIA DD was sick with the tummy flu on Friday went to the circus on Saturday and I woke up with the flu on Sunday and it stayed until late afternoon on Monday:dohh: It sucked!:growlmad:


But I'm here and feeling loads better!:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Love0411

Ladies my doctor called me today and said based on my blood test I have PCOS. I am not sure yet what that means, but I have to do some research now. He said my next step is the HSG test and then he will call me with where we go next. :nope:


----------



## Megg33k

PCOS isn't the problem it used to be. You'll likely be put on Metformin for it. If you're having regular cycles (as your ticker suggests)... Then its likely not going to cause you much trouble! Do some research for sure... but don't scare yourself with Googling too much! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

morning all!!! hope all is good!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

hows today lindsey?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hows today lindsey?

not too bad just woken up lol hows you hun?


----------



## LittleAurora

not too bad thanks!! 

Its lovely and sunny here today! And I get to see my sister! whoop! Cant remember if I said but she is over from uni! I miss her so much!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its cloudy and cold here i want the sun back the sun was warmmm


----------



## hedgewitch

hello girls, how are we all today?
been the hospital this morning for bloods, got a big bruise on my arm!! also nipped in to see sylvia so i could reaarange my scan for tuesday as i got the midwives coming so i now have my scan on friday, but while i was there she gave me a quick scan lol, and splodge is exactly 9 weeks today and moved!!!! i saw baby move lol, was great.




head on right hand side this week
22.1mm wooohoooo
and i just realised i gone up a box on my ticker.......today is a good day!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats great hun like the pics awwwww :) xxxx we have just found out my nice is haveing a baby were over the moon for her she 17 in a couple of weeks hedge did you use preseed hun xxxx


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> hello girls, how are we all today?
> been the hospital this morning for bloods, got a big bruise on my arm!! also nipped in to see sylvia so i could reaarange my scan for tuesday as i got the midwives coming so i now have my scan on friday, but while i was there she gave me a quick scan lol, and splodge is exactly 9 weeks today and moved!!!! i saw baby move lol, was great.
> View attachment 75201
> 
> 
> View attachment 75202
> 
> 
> head on right hand side this week
> 22.1mm wooohoooo
> and i just realised i gone up a box on my ticker.......today is a good day!!


wow 9 weeks thats flying by,, delighted you got to see splodge waving to yer


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw thats great hun like the pics awwwww :) xxxx we have just found out my nice is haveing a baby were over the moon for her she 17 in a couple of weeks hedge did you use preseed hun xxxx

yeah i used pre seed hun, but i only used a fraction of what it says to use as found it was too slippy otherwise lol


----------



## caz & bob

i think i will use 1ml or 2 how much did you use hun xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

yay sam :)

we used conceive plus frm boots, - its very slippy - experiment a little til u find the right amount for you as a couple


----------



## caz & bob

how long was you useing concieve plus for hun hedge how long was you using preseed before you got your bfps xx so excited xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> i think i will use 1ml or 2 how much did you use hun xx :) xx

same as what we used hun, between 1-2ml only we found anymore was way too messy lol


----------



## caz & bob

how long was you useing it for before you got your bfp hun xx :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

wow sam thats a brilliant day!! 9 weeks whoop!!! 3 more and your in 2nd tri!!!!!! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Got bfp 2nd month using :) work has me shattered. 1 shift down 7 to go.


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls.

I am ok, however as all my belongings go away ahead of me, leave on friday , that does include my pc :cry:

i have limited access on my mobile phone, and at work, so i will where i can keep up most days - or try to at least, 

can i ask please my text buddies, to update her / relevant groups for me if i text with news / photos? 

im trying to get my laptop to work but i cannot guarentee it!


i luvz u all soo much and will miss you xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moring all jo will miss you hun
ive got such a sore belly today i hate ibs no sign of af again:wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

how long is af over due now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> how long is af over due now?

ive llost count tbh the doctor said it will come when its ready and ass im stressed its not helping


----------



## LittleAurora

no its not!! lol

but i would be the same and still poas ever day lol!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> no its not!! lol
> 
> but i would be the same and still poas ever day lol!

lol no point for me we aint dtd for a while now so its not magicly going to come up bfp


----------



## xoButterfly25

A big hello to all you lovely ladies, how are you all?

I'm so sorry I've not been on here in ages. I've been doing so much lately that I've not had time to come on here. I've barely been on Facebook. I've been getting up early and walking my neighbours dog and then been going out and then when I've been getting home, been cooking dinner, watching a bit of TV and then going to bed exhausted. In a way it's good because my sleeping pattern isn't messed up anymore, woo :)

I had my first scan last Wednesday, turned out I was 10 weeks exactly, instead of the 12+4 I thought I was, so I've got another scan next Thursday too. Heard the heartbeat also which was cool. My mum was really excited too, haha.

https://i42.tinypic.com/1zlq5q9.jpg

So, how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

wow a beautifull scan!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nah nite all off to watch tv with the hubby


----------



## MissyMojo

nite lindsey, will try n chat on msn on my fone in the interim xxx all else fails fb message me :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> nite lindsey, will try n chat on msn on my fone in the interim xxx all else fails fb message me :) xxx

ok hun in the mean time look after urself and nudger xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all just got in been working today my fave nursery i just love it there:cloud9: ohhh yeh CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

so af come the hun am glad how is everyone i am just waiting to ovulat now xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> so af come the hun am glad how is everyone i am just waiting to ovulat now xx :) xx

yep decided to come the day i have a whole days work and no painkillers on me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if anyones around got a rather yucky question?

my af usualy starts of pinky /red, but today its brown like the end of my af:wacko:and for the past week ive smelt of old blood down below:wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

its prob because its so late


----------



## caz & bob

aw mine start off brown hun then red then when i am ready to come off brown againe xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls,
hope we are all ok today.
as for me well had some good news and some bad news today. went for a scan and my dates are all on target, 9 weeks 2 days. we watched baby kicking about and swinging about on its cord which put fear into me, silly i know but after LM the lifeline scares me. so anyways we then went over to see my endocrinologist about my Graves disease, just for some blood results and thats when we got another blow. my thyroid is under attack again and i am in a very bad way. now i had this when i was PG with LM too but it was only so bad i needed to go on 100mg of PTU, today however my meds have been increased 5 fold. basically if i dont increase my meds there is a 95% chance i will either go into a coma or i will go into thyroid storm and suffer heart failure but the problem is that by taking these meds i am now at such high risk of losing the baby or causing ******ation if the baby is lucky enough to survive the meds. but the way the docs see it my life is more important, i am gutted completely. PTU is considered to be the safest medicine in pregnancy but it passes directly over the placenta and straight into the baby. if i can get to 12 weeks things should settle down as the baby then starts producing its own thyroid hormones and the risk drops to 50% however there is the risk of cretinism etc but i am only 9 weeks now and the ******ation will occur now damaging the brain as it develops. this is why i have had all the pains in my chest, the pains in my body, the bruising, headaches etc etc etc, i am at a loss as to what to do


----------



## hedgewitch

ok they blocked my words again for some reason, basically the brain will not develop properly and the baby will be severly brain damaged, i am only using a medical word so cannot understand why they block it out


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Sam! In the other thread you posted in... Not sure which now... Hibiscus posted an interesting option. I don't know if its possible... but maybe?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls,
> hope we are all ok today.
> as for me well had some good news and some bad news today. went for a scan and my dates are all on target, 9 weeks 2 days. we watched baby kicking about and swinging about on its cord which put fear into me, silly i know but after LM the lifeline scares me. so anyways we then went over to see my endocrinologist about my Graves disease, just for some blood results and thats when we got another blow. my thyroid is under attack again and i am in a very bad way. now i had this when i was PG with LM too but it was only so bad i needed to go on 100mg of PTU, today however my meds have been increased 5 fold. basically if i dont increase my meds there is a 95% chance i will either go into a coma or i will go into thyroid storm and suffer heart failure but the problem is that by taking these meds i am now at such high risk of losing the baby or causing ******ation if the baby is lucky enough to survive the meds. but the way the docs see it my life is more important, i am gutted completely. PTU is considered to be the safest medicine in pregnancy but it passes directly over the placenta and straight into the baby. if i can get to 12 weeks things should settle down as the baby then starts producing its own thyroid hormones and the risk drops to 50% however there is the risk of cretinism etc but i am only 9 weeks now and the ******ation will occur now damaging the brain as it develops. this is why i have had all the pains in my chest, the pains in my body, the bruising, headaches etc etc etc, i am at a loss as to what to do

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hw are we all? im now wishing i didnt want af to come so badly lol was up 4 times last night just to reheat my heat pack evil evil witch is not nice to me this mth


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg

20 weeks!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0083a.jpg
> 
> 20 weeks!

wooohoooo!!!!! wow cant believe you are halfway through lol, when is the scan?


----------



## LittleAurora

scan is next wed!!! whoop!! 

I cant beleive you are 9 weeks!!!! lol!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hugs hedge aurora the pic is cool hun how is everyone else am ok but in cd8 jut done a opk and it looks strong im only cd8 usually only ovulat cd14 15 can you ovulat so early xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg i just got chased off the loo mid pee a bloody wasp flew in the window and attacked me:growlmad: HATE HATE HATE them things


----------



## caz & bob

hahahaha i hate them i run for ages when i see one becuse they just attack you dont they xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hahahaha i hate them i run for ages when i see one becuse they just attack you dont they xx :) xx

yep it was dive bombing me was sitting there minding my own buisness and it atacked me ive told ben soooo many times to shut the window after his shower


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how is everyone today? lovely day again here cant even wear my 3 quarter legths damn it white trousers


----------



## caz & bob

whis the weather was nice here its dull today hope the sun comes out so i can get me washing dry xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure why today but ive woke up feeling rather depressed and really want a baby just had a cry at the bfp announcment section lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i no how you feel i get the same at times hope you get yours soon hun xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hun i no how you feel i get the same at times hope you get yours soon hun xx :) xx

i think my job is making it worse as im around kids all day i was on cloud nine on friday i did nap time got 3 kids to sleep rubbing twos back and one asleep on me:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

aw it probuly is hun just try and tell your self im next and try and not to think about it hun i no its hard not to when you work with them fx for you hun xxx :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so quiet on here lately. im off to bed gota be up early for work night all xx


----------



## caz & bob

night linz xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning all yucky and cloudy outside i hope it brightens up today i want the sun lol. how is everyone?


----------



## Love0411

Hi ladies. I am so upset. Friday night my husband told me he didn't love me anymore and he left me :cry:. I am so lost right now by this! My parents flew in and got me. I just got here to NC yesterday afternoon. My husband won't answer my calls nor my text. I am so upset :cry:. 

Sam can you please reverse the fertility spell :nope:?


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sam - is theyre any chance you can increase your meds slowly til you make it to 12 weeks ??? giving splodge a chance to develop a bit more?


sending all you ladies sooo much love and hugs - flying visit on my lunch break ###############


----------



## LittleAurora

love0411

massive hugs hon!!!!! I hope things work out for you. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowdrops

Love0411 said:


> Hi ladies. I am so upset. Friday night my husband told me he didn't love me anymore and he left me :cry:. I am so lost right now by this! My parents flew in and got me. I just got here to NC yesterday afternoon. My husband won't answer my calls nor my text. I am so upset :cry:.
> 
> Sam can you please reverse the fertility spell :nope:?


good god im so sorry for what your going through ((hugs)))


----------



## snowdrops

well were do i start, :cry: 

well i've had the flu as awell sinuis infection, and chest infection... :cloud9: 
wonderful.... when you hardly get any help and looking after a busy 4 year old.. 
And today back to square one, yep af is back 3 days late, so not sure cos of the soy i took cd5-9, think oh i dont know what to think to tell yers the truth... was thinking either still on with Megg advice cd5-9, or go back cd2-7 with the soy, or cd1-cd5 with the soy but then im messing up my cycle then i think arent i (Megg) help please thanks ....


Gosh its so spooky out there, from are living room when you look out you can (use to) see the planes coming in from USA, England, cork Poland etc from a distance but no noise but can see them well not ... and now and again you hear or see one of the flights taking off flying over and the jets flying over to parts of the world USA, Canada, south us my daughter says ooh mammy look at the rocket, but its the planes flying over and you see the smoke trailing behind. now with this ban on theres nothing happing all is quiet up there, cant wait till i see the plane fyling :happydance:


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls,
> hope we are all ok today.
> as for me well had some good news and some bad news today. went for a scan and my dates are all on target, 9 weeks 2 days. we watched baby kicking about and swinging about on its cord which put fear into me, silly i know but after LM the lifeline scares me. so anyways we then went over to see my endocrinologist about my Graves disease, just for some blood results and thats when we got another blow. my thyroid is under attack again and i am in a very bad way. now i had this when i was PG with LM too but it was only so bad i needed to go on 100mg of PTU, today however my meds have been increased 5 fold. basically if i dont increase my meds there is a 95% chance i will either go into a coma or i will go into thyroid storm and suffer heart failure but the problem is that by taking these meds i am now at such high risk of losing the baby or causing ******ation if the baby is lucky enough to survive the meds. but the way the docs see it my life is more important, i am gutted completely. PTU is considered to be the safest medicine in pregnancy but it passes directly over the placenta and straight into the baby. if i can get to 12 weeks things should settle down as the baby then starts producing its own thyroid hormones and the risk drops to 50% however there is the risk of cretinism etc but i am only 9 weeks now and the ******ation will occur now damaging the brain as it develops. this is why i have had all the pains in my chest, the pains in my body, the bruising, headaches etc etc etc, i am at a loss as to what to do

OMG !!!! hon i dont know what to say,, ( feck, sh!t) 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope this helps you both


----------



## Megg33k

love - OMG! I'm so sorry! :hugs: I wish I had better words for you... I just... that's awful, honey! Maybe he'll come to his senses soon when he realizes what its like without you? If not... You're better off! You deserve someone who loves and appreciates you!

Jacqui - I wouldn't go to 1-5... Its not good for egg quality, hun! Taking Soy later can make your cycle a bit longer sometimes... but its for the better of the eggs... Have you been to the  thread? Its a little huge.. but full of info. I'd do either the 3-7 or 5-9... Its really up to you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all how are we all? my legs are killing me NEVER try to ride a toddlers tricycicle around a playground im gonna be paying for that tomoz lol


----------



## Love0411

Thanks ladies. I still have not heard from him since Friday night. I just don't understand it at all!!!! It is like he is throwing me away and has no remorse or anything! He deleted our marriage status on his facebook and put interest in women. I makes no since! I am just so lost right now and upset and depressed.


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh hon! Its awfull!! (((((HUGS)))))


how is every one else today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off for a walk around the lake with hubby bbl xx


----------



## Love0411

Well ladies he called me last night. We talked for an hour, but it wasn't good. He said he has felt this way since last summer and has just been lying all this time about that he loved me and making future plans. I just don't understand!!! I told him he should have told me and we could have gotten help or worked at whatever he felt was out of place...he said it's too late for that now. He was talking about the D word and when I didn't think my heart could break anymore it did :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

Awww sweetheart 

:hugs:

i;m soo sorry your goung through this xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: lovely! I wish there was something more I could say! I think its just awful when someone does that... especially to tell you he was lying to you since last Summer! That was a very cowardly thing to do! You'll find someone wonderful somewhere out there... someone who deserves you and knows how to treat you! I know it doesn't feel like it... but you'll be better for this in the end... You deserve to be loved and respected!


----------



## Csunshine013

:hugs: Love!

OMG I hate that you're going through this. I hope you find the strength to make it through.


Sam fxd that the meds work and everything with the baby is good too. :hugs:


Hello to the rest of my lovely ladies hope your doing well! I've been very busy the last week or two sorry. 

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope your ok hun carnt believe your going threw this xx :( xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well today
as for me i am officially pregnant!! was booked in today by the midwives yey!! 10 weeks today they have me down as with an EDD of 17th november. apart from that not much happening at hedge towers......does anyone know where i can get a full ice hockey kit from? for the last week matt has been kicking me and slapping his arms over me in the night and i am about ready to kick his balls into oblivion!!! Matts new disco dancing regime in his sleep and my freaky dreams mean i am tired and cranky and cried at baby wipes yesterday in asda? WTF?


----------



## caz & bob

aw nice to here hun did you use preseed hun if you did how long did you use i for xx :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw nice to here hun did you use preseed hun if you did how long did you use i for xx :) xx

we didnt use it every month and didnt use it the month we got caught but all together we used it for the 3 months before i did on clomid at 50mg, the 4th month we just said bugger it and had nookie for fun!! spiced things up a little and ta da!!lol


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun haha xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi girls!!


my laptop is co-operating tonight!!!!! i have some tinterweb,

sending you all massive hugs xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! scan today!! scan today!! scan today !! :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! can't wait to hear hun!!! oooo i am all excited hehehhe!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

wow someone is excited!!!! lol a whole page to yourself missus!!! im gonna have fun getting this to load on my mobile later :rofl: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> wow someone is excited!!!! lol a whole page to yourself missus!!! im gonna have fun getting this to load on my mobile later :rofl: xxxx

lol yeah i didnt even look at it on there yet lol, bet my phone will crash and burn!! hows you feeling hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morniong all


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morniong all

morning hun, hows you today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morniong all
> 
> morning hun, hows you today?Click to expand...

blah feel like ive been hit by a bus lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning lindsey, I'm doing ok:) off to work. Feel a bit queasy but it'll pass. Only a few more days at work:) 
I think I have got my laptop working again . . .will have to see on a day by day basis tho. As it has a mind of its own. X x x catch you all later about 2ish xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> blah feel like ive been hit by a bus lol

oh dear not good, hayfever?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah feel like ive been hit by a bus lol
> 
> oh dear not good, hayfever?Click to expand...

i not sure just feel blurgh head is still banging and feel really queesy:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god just took me over 45 mins to get an apointment sorted out for my bloodtests


----------



## MissyMojo

thats pants!


----------



## LittleAurora

I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg

baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!! 
*what do you think tho???*


----------



## Csunshine013

Beautiful! 

I'm going to guess boy. 

Hope your all doing well!

Congratulations Sam on 10 weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm saying girl... but I need a pic of one of your early scans and to know whether it was transvag or not! Then I'll make an educated guess! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

ok...i dont have any TV scans. all over the tum....doe this help these are 10weeks i think

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! Sticking with girl! :)

(although, that bottom pic is throwing me off a bit... )


----------



## LittleAurora

what is your methood?? lol


----------



## Megg33k

Placenta attached at the left side of the uterus = girl... Attached at the right side of the uterus = boy! Over the tummy is reversed in the image... transvag isn't. So, I needed both pieces of info!


----------



## LittleAurora

where did you read that info megg? Very interesting I have not hear of that before.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> where did you read that info megg? Very interesting I have not hear of that before.

there was a study done but it only applies to bicornuate uterus from what i read but i would love to see it. sure it was to do with right and left horn of uterus, plus LM was a girl and her placenta was posteria, i agree with Megg though that its a girl hehe!!


----------



## hedgewitch

so i am in panic mode, not felt pg for a few days and sore boobs vanished!! any ideas?


----------



## hedgewitch

so beautiful hun, so glad Lego is doing fine and looks so cute!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg
> 
> baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!!
> *what do you think tho???*

so beautiful hun, so glad Lego is doing fine and looks so cute!!xx


----------



## caz & bob

the pics are cool hun i think its a girl xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im going with girl too,


sam - breathe hun - rememeber placenta is about to take over ur gonna feel more normal :( xx

big big hugs - when is your next scan?



love all u ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im going with girl too,
> 
> 
> sam - breathe hun - rememeber placenta is about to take over ur gonna feel more normal :( xx
> 
> big big hugs - when is your next scan?
> 
> 
> 
> love all u ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx

hey sweetie, how are you? 
next scan not till 29th but am considering ringing sylvia tomorrow and going in early but at the same time i think i should wait but then i think what if.......????? arrggghhh my brain hurts!! think i am scared cos of the meds and the reaction my body is having to them too, still feel sick if i dont eat so i think thats a good sign but then i think what if thats the meds lol its a vicious circle. been in bed all day as i am not doing too well with the Graves at the min, my whole body hurts and got the bad pains, joints hurt and cant put any pressure on them, not good at all lol.
apart from that i am ok hehe!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie xxxxxxxxx

im feeling almost normal - with the exception of a new found love for tikka, and almost instant waterworks at some things,

we will get there, 29th is next thurs? fri?
y not give it a few days then if still feeling nervous give sylvia a call ....


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Go early if you think it'll help you feel better, hun! :hugs:

Aurora - I read it in a thread on here actually! It works more often than not... even on the average uterus! In fact, I always guessed wrong until I started using that method... and now I'm right a lot more often! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Sam just wanted to stop in and send some love your way. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam...calm!! lol

Around now your are going to start to feel a little more 'normal' your body is getting used to what it has to do!

If you really cant relax, just call and going early to put your mind at rest!! 

big loves!!!!!




Megg I had a quick read on that theory. Very interesting. Sam it said it excludes people with BU. A study over 10years with 5000 woman. Its seemed to have a 97% success rate. But having said that I wont be rushing out to buy pink!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning all how r we all today?


----------



## LittleAurora

doin well thanks!! Hubby is taking me out for a fry thismonring!! WHOOP!! so hungry now tho! lol

Dog is at the groomers! thank goodness! Its well overdue! he stinks!!!!!

how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> doin well thanks!! Hubby is taking me out for a fry thismonring!! WHOOP!! so hungry now tho! lol
> 
> Dog is at the groomers! thank goodness! Its well overdue! he stinks!!!!!
> 
> how are you?

im not too bad counting down the days to my blood tests so can fins out whats going on with my body. got work trhis afternoon:happydance: more money to pay bills


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies ,

im doing ok this morning, just catching up quickly b4 work x 

see you about 2:30 ish xxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope we are all well today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, hope we are all well today

hiy hun hows you doing this morn?


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi Sam just wanted to stop in and send some love your way. Hope you get to feeling better soon.

thanks hun, how are you and TJ? ok i hope!x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hiy hun hows you doing this morn?

woke up, puked up lol and now am starving!! i haven't missed the nausea at all but was secretly glad to see it today lol, so just stuffed my face with the munch of the week which is apple lattices this week, cant get enough of them lol and they go down great with a cup of tea and matt now making me heinz beans and sausage on toast with hash browns and sliced mushrooms!!
also did have sore boobies when i woke up but they gone again now??? but if i poke them they hurt lol
hows you? hayfever still playing up?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hiy hun hows you doing this morn?
> 
> woke up, puked up lol and now am starving!! i haven't missed the nausea at all but was secretly glad to see it today lol, so just stuffed my face with the munch of the week which is apple lattices this week, cant get enough of them lol and they go down great with a cup of tea and matt now making me heinz beans and sausage on toast with hash browns and sliced mushrooms!!
> also did have sore boobies when i woke up but they gone again now??? but if i poke them they hurt lol
> hows you? hayfever still playing up?Click to expand...

yayyyy for nausea:happydance: lol im ok hayfevers being good so far this morn just hope it stays awat today lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yayyyy for nausea:happydance: lol im ok hayfevers being good so far this morn just hope it stays awat today lol

i been sneezing non stop this morning, should really keep the windows shut but can't be doing with no fresh air, remember your tablet today hun!! last thing you want is feeling like poo at work!


----------



## hedgewitch

i'm in a bad mood with matt, he won't let me have a runny egg but then sits there eating them in front of me, GRRRRR!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> i'm in a bad mood with matt, he won't let me have a runny egg but then sits there eating them in front of me, GRRRRR!!!

hehehee my fault:angel: im having runny egg soon tooo:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hehehee my fault:angel: im having runny egg soon tooo:haha:

i was really good, he made me one and i told him take it away!! only cos i just read up what can happen if i eat it, scared myself lmao!! oh i wanted to eat it though........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hehehee my fault:angel: im having runny egg soon tooo:haha:
> 
> i was really good, he made me one and i told him take it away!! only cos i just read up what can happen if i eat it, scared myself lmao!! oh i wanted to eat it though........Click to expand...

lol gd girl ive gone for egg n salad cream instead


----------



## WhisperOfHope

really peed off works been canceld yet a bloody gain!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no lindsey! x x x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry:why doesnt anything i want or try for ever go right


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Are your eggs treated differently over there? Here? Its almost impossible to get anything from eating raw egg. Its not highly recommended... but its literally almost impossible. Everything we have (even the "unsafe cheeses") are made so that they aren't unsafe during pregnancy. Funny enough... I can't stand most any of the things that aren't allowed! LOL I'm a picky eater, despite my appearance! Haha!

Aurora - OH! Excludes! That makes more sense! :) Don't go buy pink yet... but I think I'm right! :winkwink:

Linds - Rubbish about work! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh ladies fingers crossed please i MAY of found sumwhere to do my level 3 childcare will find out tomorrow and and and its my all time fave nursery would only be volunteering as they dont need any staff atm BUT she said she would try get me thru the agency the days i had to be tehr for training:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

that sounds good linz xx :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great! FX'd! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

fx'd for you linds x x x 

i went shopping for baby bits today! just had to! cos nudger will stick!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
how are we all tonight?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun nd you xx ;) xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies you've all been very busy since I was on yesterday.

Linds great news!

Aurora wish my DH would take me to eat. LOL Oh yeah he did make dinner last night, BLT sandwiches. I hate to fry bacon so he did it for me. LOL

Megg yeah I would say your a picky eater. LMAO

Caz bob hope your doing well!

Miss oh shopping for baby bits! LOVE [email protected]!!!!

afm getting bigger and bigger these days! I go on the 28th for my routine OB appt. I wont get a u/s but will get to hear the little guys HB :thumbup: I have purchased a couple things for him already and am getting ready to paint his nursery, a frog theme :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad over all, i think nudger has swapped morning sickness for evening sickness


----------



## MissyMojo

whooo for a theme Csunshine :) xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

come on sunshine...lets see a pic of the bump!


----------



## Csunshine013

LittleAurora said:


> come on sunshine...lets see a pic of the bump!

I will take one tonight, don't laugh at me though :blush: it takes everything I've got to let my DH see me even partially naked :blush:

I used to be so confident then I had a baby and continued to really like my food. LOL 

Ok so when I get home I'll upload it!


----------



## Csunshine013

ok here you go remember be gentle


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo... Bump pic from Vickie! Love it! :) Hmph @ agreeing I'm picky! What gives you that idea? :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

its lovely!!!!!! something to be proud of mrs!!!



I had a fall last night! tripped and then tried to avoid falling on the dog stumbled and fell on my tum. My knees and hands did take most of the impact but i felt my poor bump hit the floor. :(

feeling ok now tho


----------



## MissyMojo

nice pic hunni :)

aww noo aurora!

its my last day at work 2day - im gona b a sobbing mess at the end of my shift


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hottttt i has nasty sunburn and my head is soo sore think ive got me a lil bit of sun stroke


----------



## LittleAurora

what sun is that now?


----------



## LittleAurora

OMG!! my ticker is over the half way point!!! WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> what sun is that now?

 we have had bright blue skys all day and its 18 im red as a beetroot on my arms and head


----------



## LittleAurora

shut it woman!!! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> shut it woman!!! :(

:haha: ive just had THE call my training is going to go ahead in 6 mths time roughly il be qualified!


----------



## Kay-cee

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> I am on cloud 9 atm!! here is our beautifull baby
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0117.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01251.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_01d18.jpg
> 
> baby kept its legs tightly closed so we couldnt see if it was a boy or a girl!!
> *what do you think tho???*
> 
> so beautiful hun, so glad Lego is doing fine and looks so cute!!xxClick to expand...

oooh i'm guessing boy, ???? xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies! 

Linds get in the house! It's not good to be so burnt!

Auro OMG please be more careful!

Miss how are you?

Megg what's happenin hot stuff?????

Sam how are you? 

Mogg haven't seen you lately????

afm just cruising right along!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Linds get in the house! It's not good to be so burnt!
> 
> Auro OMG please be more careful!
> 
> Miss how are you?
> 
> Megg what's happenin hot stuff?????
> 
> Sam how are you?
> 
> Mogg haven't seen you lately????
> 
> afm just cruising right along!:thumbup:

i am now had no chpice today was working and the kids were all outside


----------



## Megg33k

Csunshine013 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Linds get in the house! It's not good to be so burnt!
> 
> Auro OMG please be more careful!
> 
> Miss how are you?
> 
> Megg what's happenin hot stuff?????
> 
> Sam how are you?
> 
> Mogg haven't seen you lately????
> 
> afm just cruising right along!:thumbup:

Sleeping 10-12 hours a day? LOL That's my life right now! :)

No... Been trying to occupy myself with fun things... I've gone to see several movies (Kick-Ass!, Death at a Funeral, Date Night, The Bounty Hunter), been hanging out more with my bestest girl up here (even if he is technically a gay man... feels like one of the girls! LOL), tomorrow I'm going with a drawing group to the local botanical garden! Not sure there's much else... But I guess I'm qualified for movie reviews if anyone needs them! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls

today was my last day at work and im spending the weekend away - got some farewell parties to attend, 

love to all of you :kiss: :flower: :hug:

see you monday x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self mojo xx :) xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed feeling really pants tonight night ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

night hun xx :) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls x x 

nite lindsey x x


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey Megg would be interested to know how the Bounty Hunter was????? DH is going to take me to a movie this weekend if he likes it or not!:growlmad:

Have fun Miss!

Get some sun block Linds! I'm already a mom so you have to listen to me. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Get some rest, honey! :hugs:

Jo - Try to enjoy being off work finally! I know its hard to leave... but do try! :)

Vickie - The Bounty Hunter was good... exactly what you expect though. It was a tiny bit funnier than I originally expected... but pretty much exactly what you think it will be! Gerard Butler (if he's the point of you going) is well worth it! Hot as ever! Whew! *fans self* Worth seeing... but probably the least funny of all the movies I named! Well... Kick-Ass is really a different breed of movie entirely... so maybe it doesn't count! LOL


----------



## caz & bob

whats that kick ass like hun hb is going to download it tomorrow xx :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... Its a bit funny in parts... lots of unapologetic violence... much of the violence is from teen/pre-teens and some of it is toward them... adult themes... its probably not for everyone! I really liked it though! In fact, I liked it enough to see it twice! :) If you have a weak stomach, are anti-violence (in films... I think we're all anti-violence in real life! LOL), or have problems seeing teens/pre-teens hurting people/being hurt (usually with weapons)... it might be a good one to pass on. But, it really is pretty amusing in a lot of parts :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornong all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning lindsey hope your well. I'm on my way to the metro centre. It is shopping heaven on earth and right here in my home town. Much love to you all x x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no its not a great weekend for me!! 

first the fall now my oven! 

My poor oven is broken I had a roast chicken dinner all ready to go!!! Now what?! Wont be able to get it fixed until Monday now! BOO HISS!!!!!

So its honey and mustard sausages with mash tonight and spag bol tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Aw... That's no fun, Aurora! :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all?

I do honestly apologize for not coming on here much anymore, I've been so preoccupied with other things that I hardly get time to come on here. I will try to come on here more often because I miss talking to all you lovely ladies.

Sam, Megg, Lindsey, Jo, Aurora; how are you all doing? (I'm so sorry if I've missed out anyone else I used to talk to often :flower:)

I had my 12 week scan the other day, I also got a 3D one too. People are kinda half and half already thinking it's either a boy or a girl. In the picture below people think they can see a willy and think it's a boy, but then other people think it's the bottom of the spine where it's not properly formed yet and think it could be a girl. Me, I'm still un-decided of what I think. I mainly think it's too early to tell and and then I agree with both that it COULD be a willy and then I agree it COULD be part of the spine, but I guess I won't find out for another 8 weeks, lol.

https://i39.tinypic.com/30ab1mo.jpg

This is the normal scan;

https://i43.tinypic.com/fbgbkn.jpg

My DD is November 1st, but I really honestly hope the baby is born a week early and then will be born on my birthday (October 25th) :D

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Great pics, Kelly! :hugs: Gorgeous bub!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

morning!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> morning!!!

mornin hun hows u today?


----------



## LittleAurora

not too bad thanks!!! 

how are you?


----------



## LittleAurora

21+2

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-2.jpg


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0013-1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-4.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

you are huge hun aw i got my + opk his morning i hope i get a + hpt next heres my pic xx :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleAurora

I know!! I look my my friend who is 36weeks!! :0 

whoo hoo for +opk!!! Fingers crossed for +hpt!!!! XX


----------



## caz & bob

its amazeing how quick it grows in it xx :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Love the bump pic! xx

Woohoo for + OPK!!! :sex:


----------



## caz & bob

Megg33k said:


> Love the bump hun im doing lots of it pic! xx
> 
> Woohoo for + OPK!!! :sex:

 ha ty hun doing it againe tonight tomorrow and day after i no im coverd then xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope all are well been at work today got my letter of confirmation to say i can do my nvq on a vouluntry basis:D


----------



## caz & bob

aw very good hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

Excellent, Linds!


----------



## LittleAurora

great news lindsey!

how is every one?? its very quiet in here!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! How are you, Aurora? Its been super quiet on here lately!


----------



## LittleAurora

Im doing good! how are you?? hows baby? 

It is so quiet here! :( any news?


----------



## Megg33k

Good, good! Acid reflux has been kicking my arse for over 24 hours now! Rolaids only seems to put it on hold for maybe 20 mins when I'm lucky! It came straight out of nowhere, honestly! Grr! 

I think Sam was supposed to get an U/S yesterday or today, yeah? Thinking of you, Sam... wherever you are!

P.S. That's me off to bed... Very late here! Only thing keeping me up is the reflux! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

reflux sucks!!!


Good luck sam!


----------



## snowdrops

hi.... :thumbup:

been lurking not much posting....


hope your all well, 

nice one Linds :happydance: 

im sort of studying, i built up the courage to to my theory driving licence, which i sit 13th May 2pm so i'll be needing all good vibes :happydance::happydance: 
Been looking at cars a little Nissan micra something to start of with... oooh OMG feel the butterflies already....

OOh and its a long weekend here ahead.... prefect :sex::spermy::spermy::dust::dust:

off to make some luch think i'll have a wrap with tomato,ham goats cheese,mustard,cucumber wash down with cola


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all today xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi girls 

snowdrops - gd luck for theory

Aurora - ur lookin fab - i want a bump!

Lindsey - :happydance: for nvq sorted

Megg - boo hiss to the reflux xxx

Caz+bob - :headspin: for +opk :) roll on +hpt

Butterfly - cute scan pics :)

Sam - had a scan today :) splodge is looking ok at 11+1 however sam is poorly so they may keep her in hos,

afm

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01113.jpg

i had my scan today too - nudger measures at 10+2 - due 21st nov, all looking gr8 - i will be asking nicely for another scan on arrival in cyprus tho - which iis this time next week!!! eek!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw send sam my love hun hope she gets better your pic is cool i want one xx


----------



## LittleAurora

pic is awsome!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all


----------



## hedgewitch

hello ladies, 
well today has been an interesting day!!
been to the docs this morning as i am not too well only to find out i am in the beginnings of thyroid storm! not good so been wired up and meds adjusted and should hopefully be feeling better in a few days. just waiting for my heart trace to be cleared but have to now go for another one tomorrow as the doc who deals with my Graves isn't in!! so if i die tonight i love you all :dohh:
also been for a scan and got to see splodge, 11 weeks 1 day giving me an EDD of 15th november, now been discharged from EPU and got my first antenatal on 12th may!!!! nuchal is fine measuring 1.2mm so i am happy about that too!
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78156&thumb=1&d=1272377894





disco dancing, swinging and rolling was good to watch lol measuring at 43.6mm!
also my doppler arrived this morning picked up a heart rate of between 137-143 so what do you all think? boy or girl? and placenta attached to left side of pic Megg hehe i asked!!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hi girls
> 
> snowdrops - gd luck for theory
> 
> Aurora - ur lookin fab - i want a bump!
> 
> Lindsey - :happydance: for nvq sorted
> 
> Megg - boo hiss to the reflux xxx
> 
> Caz+bob - :headspin: for +opk :) roll on +hpt
> 
> Butterfly - cute scan pics :)
> 
> Sam - had a scan today :) splodge is looking ok at 11+1 however sam is poorly so they may keep her in hos,
> 
> afm
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01113.jpg
> 
> i had my scan today too - nudger measures at 10+2 - due 21st nov, all looking gr8 - i will be asking nicely for another scan on arrival in cyprus tho - which iis this time next week!!! eek!!!!

jo looking amazing whoop whoop!! good day today!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you get better soon hun i think its a boy haha looks like its loveing it in there xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww sam your pics ar awsome as well!!! such a change!!


----------



## hedgewitch

and here's a shame moment... my belly!! the line is my pants digging in hehe
looks so small on here but massive when i look at it hehe




:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## caz & bob

aw look big for 11 weeks hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww so cute!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lol thanks girls


----------



## Csunshine013

LOVE ALL THE PICTURES!!!!!

Ok so here are my predictions, Miss your having a boy and Sam I'm saying girl.

Don't know why just a feeling, probably wrong but :shrug:

:hugs:

To you all!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all anyone wanta go work for me? i cant be botherd today soooooo tired


----------



## MissyMojo

morning lindsey - no thanks lol

i judt got all the flight info for tuesday - flying at 4pm arrive at cyprus at 10:35pm (their time - 8:35 to u ladies) then get driven an hour along to Dhekelia, and shown our new house!! at half 11/midnight - dont think i'll b taking much in at that point! will b a case of where is the bed!

love tthat davids boss rang me as well as goona give david the info this afternoon, - just so i knew too what was going on :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Love the pics... I say girl! Can't fight the placenta thing! :hugs:

Jo - Yay for flight info!!! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gah home at last had a nightmare day nightmare kids i am NOT going back there


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all doing today?
not much happening my end except i again found splodge's heartbeat!! when i did it yesterday heart rate was reading about 139 ish but then i read that if you have a fan on you should turn it off as it interferes with the reading, so i did another check this morning and this afternoon lol and found it straight away and its between 155-172bpm! pheww lol.
so hungry at the minute, just want to eat and eat but alot of that is to do with the Graves disease lol but i also am suffering with burps and bloating hehe, water works for me though when i feel queasy i have some water and within minutes i am burping and the sickness eases lol. ah how ladylike!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls

Sam - sending you cuddles

Lindsey - :hug: bad days suck x x x

Megg - u got a feeling about nudger for me? :hugs: 

:kiss: :flower: to you all x x x


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all doing today?
> not much happening my end except i again found splodge's heartbeat!! when i did it yesterday heart rate was reading about 139 ish but then i read that if you have a fan on you should turn it off as it interferes with the reading, so i did another check this morning and this afternoon lol and found it straight away and its between 155-172bpm! pheww lol.
> so hungry at the minute, just want to eat and eat but alot of that is to do with the Graves disease lol but i also am suffering with burps and bloating hehe, water works for me though when i feel queasy i have some water and within minutes i am burping and the sickness eases lol. ah how ladylike!!


lol... I was like that with Emily burping all the time, making music with it half the times...

Been swotting like mad to pass this theory test, gosh been so so long since i last has to sit in an exam (school days) but sure how and ever this old brain has room for more knowledge hey !!! 

well that time again (sighn!!!) dtd:wacko: 

feel bit jealous with your lovely picture off your bumps :flower:

Linds how was your day a nightmare??? you ok ... :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, how are we all doing today?
> not much happening my end except i again found splodge's heartbeat!! when i did it yesterday heart rate was reading about 139 ish but then i read that if you have a fan on you should turn it off as it interferes with the reading, so i did another check this morning and this afternoon lol and found it straight away and its between 155-172bpm! pheww lol.
> so hungry at the minute, just want to eat and eat but alot of that is to do with the Graves disease lol but i also am suffering with burps and bloating hehe, water works for me though when i feel queasy i have some water and within minutes i am burping and the sickness eases lol. ah how ladylike!!
> 
> 
> lol... I was like that with Emily burping all the time, making music with it half the times...
> 
> Been swotting like mad to pass this theory test, gosh been so so long since i last has to sit in an exam (school days) but sure how and ever this old brain has room for more knowledge hey !!!
> 
> well that time again (sighn!!!) dtd:wacko:
> 
> feel bit jealous with your lovely picture off your bumps :flower:
> 
> Linds how was your day a nightmare??? you ok ... :hugs:Click to expand...

kids are so unruley there told a child off for smacking another girl and she punched me in the back like 10 times really hard my backs so sore now, was just two agency(me and another girl) and the manager me and the other ageny girl were running round like headless chickens while she was sat int he kicthchen eating and on her phone


----------



## LittleAurora

My head is killing me!! AHHH OH says take some pills and go to bed, but I dont want to go to early and not be able to sleep all night! lol might get him to stroke my hair, always makes me feel better


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh and 22 weeks tomorrow!! WHOOP!


----------



## caz & bob

soon be her hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how is everyone today? i has a day off yet still woke up at 7! grr bloody body clock


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh I hate that!! I have lost the ability to sleep in now :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> ohh I hate that!! I have lost the ability to sleep in now :(

same was really looking forward to a sleep in today :(


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Sam - sending you cuddles
> 
> Lindsey - :hug: bad days suck x x x
> 
> Megg - u got a feeling about nudger for me? :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: :flower: to you all x x x

I'm going with boy! :)


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies, how are we all doing today?
> not much happening my end except i again found splodge's heartbeat!! when i did it yesterday heart rate was reading about 139 ish but then i read that if you have a fan on you should turn it off as it interferes with the reading, so i did another check this morning and this afternoon lol and found it straight away and its between 155-172bpm! pheww lol.
> so hungry at the minute, just want to eat and eat but alot of that is to do with the Graves disease lol but i also am suffering with burps and bloating hehe, water works for me though when i feel queasy i have some water and within minutes i am burping and the sickness eases lol. ah how ladylike!!
> 
> 
> lol... I was like that with Emily burping all the time, making music with it half the times...
> 
> Been swotting like mad to pass this theory test, gosh been so so long since i last has to sit in an exam (school days) but sure how and ever this old brain has room for more knowledge hey !!!
> 
> well that time again (sighn!!!) dtd:wacko:
> 
> feel bit jealous with your lovely picture off your bumps :flower:
> 
> Linds how was your day a nightmare??? you ok ... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *kids are so unruley there told a child off for smacking another girl and she punched me in the back like 10 times really hard my backs so sore now, was just two agency(me and another girl) and the manager me and the other ageny girl were running round like headless chickens while she was sat int he kicthchen eating and on her phone*Click to expand...


bloody heck, sounds like they really need some discipline, but unfortually you cant do to much of that can you...?

How you feeling today???


----------



## snowdrops

nothing much to say feels like im getting a cold again :cry:
cd 11 and its going to be a long weekend here so himself will be off :happydance: 
i'll make a nice fry up for saturday brunch with a fresh batch loaf of bread...:kiss::hugs:


oooh i seen on another web site that stacey is leaving Eastenders :cry: love her she brillant actress...


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls

flying visit to send love n hugs

x
x
x

anyone want my new address just pm me and i'll let u have it! x x x xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all hows it goin?? you all very quiet!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies hope your all doing well! 

Great big hugs from the middle of the states! :hugs: and across the pond! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all


----------



## LittleAurora

good after noon!

I am looking forward to later! Its my Boys BB display tonight!! should be good fun!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> good after noon!
> 
> I am looking forward to later! Its my Boys BB display tonight!! should be good fun!!

bb display?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today should be fun for you aurora xx xx


----------



## LittleAurora

BB (Boys brigade) Display went really well!! The big one sang oliver ad played games and the wee one did a foot ball display! I am so proud!! :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so i hate eggs unless they're fried but i have a fetish for cheesy mushroom omelettes??? i hate them as a rule but can't stop eating them at the min, random i know......


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... Cheesy mushroom omelet sounds SOOOOOOOOO good! I don't have any eggs in my house, atm though... So sad! :(


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> Oh... Cheesy mushroom omelet sounds SOOOOOOOOO good! I don't have any eggs in my house, atm though... So sad! :(

that's waht i had for lunch yesterday mmmmm delish, might make some more, but taken out nibbles for later, eg: onion rings,samosas,potato wedges,cheese thingyings, etc...

got such a ear ache.. dont want to go to the doc (cant really afford it) plus im worried that if i have to take antibiotics it will interfere with ttc which is :spermy::sex: time :happydance:
anyone know of a good home remedy


----------



## Megg33k

Jealous of that food, Jacqui! LOL Re: The earache... I don't know if you have a Boots (or something like it) near you... but I'd get something like this: https://www.boots.com/en/Earex-Plus-Ear-Drops-10ml_852328/

I know that the ear drops that our drug stores (chemists for you?) sell are wonderful for making an ear ache go away! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all i carnt wait to test in 7days hope i get my :bfp: and join you lot ha xx xxx


----------



## snowdrops

thanks megg, will go some time torrow back from the shops not in the mood going back there again as will be a nightmare on the roads aound here busy...

nice and quiet in my part lol...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all? how are we? we tried some :sex: this morn but was a dud try will just have to keep trying till we get to how easy it was last mth, brought some pma today to ad to our draw lol two cute little tops and a unisex dungaree set in the sales:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just decided to jump on the blogging wagon lol


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Another blog to stalk! YAY! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## caz & bob

morning hun havein a relaxin day today hb watchein football all day xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im doing some reasearch on bits n bobs


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! hows your day?


----------



## caz & bob

just been relaxin why the football is on hun im in tww hate this wait xx xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening gals, how are we all today?


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh the 2ww sucks!!!!!!!! How are you feeling?

Sam...long time no hear give me all the news!! how are you what you been up to and more importantly hows baby? your nearly in th 2nd tri!! WHOO HOO!!!

How is every one else?????


----------



## caz & bob

im feeling ok hun but this month i have been very tierd i am never normally tierd sam how are you and splodge hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

the gossip is...............

i just checked splodge's heartbeat, felt a kick, heard a kick and

i am now officially 12 weeks whoop whoop whoooooooooop!!!!!!
i can't believe it lol, i made it pheeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> the gossip is...............
> 
> i just checked splodge's heartbeat, felt a kick, heard a kick and
> 
> i am now officially 12 weeks whoop whoop whoooooooooop!!!!!!
> i can't believe it lol, i made it pheeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

that is awesome sam I'm sooo happy for you....


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> that is awesome sam I'm sooo happy for you....

Patty, where you been hun? i missed you!!!xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> that is awesome sam I'm sooo happy for you....
> 
> Patty, where you been hun? i missed you!!!xxClick to expand...

hey hun, sorry i haven't been around me and Tim are trying to remodel our house and it takes alot when we both get home and on the weekends to i just now sat down I have been reading some during the week but haven't posted...how are you feeling?...oh guess what? I had my first inperson theta healing this past friday and she sees it working now so that gives me alot of hope now...I could feel it in my uterus area and also in my fallopian tubes...so I'm hoping and praying that I will be getting my BFP real soon...


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome news, Sam! I already had a smiley party about it in another thread... Can't remember for the life of me which one it was though! Haha! :yipee:

Patty - Sounds great! Glad to see you back on here! Good luck, love! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning all


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo hoo1!! THATS AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hey hun, sorry i haven't been around me and Tim are trying to remodel our house and it takes alot when we both get home and on the weekends to i just now sat down I have been reading some during the week but haven't posted...how are you feeling?...oh guess what? I had my first inperson theta healing this past friday and she sees it working now so that gives me alot of hope now...I could feel it in my uterus area and also in my fallopian tubes...so I'm hoping and praying that I will be getting my BFP real soon...

wow sounds like you have been busy hun, so glad to hear about the Theta healing, really hoping for some BFP's soon, think we need a baby boom!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls, how are we all doing today? 
i am so sorry for going on but i am sooooooooooooo pleased i hit the 12 week mark, i banned myself from looking at baby stuff and scans etc but now i am allowed hehe!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

yay spending spree!!! lol!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> yay spending spree!!! lol!!!

lol init!! today is a good day!!
hows you hun? Lego playing football with your kidneys?


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have reched the 12week mark hun get spending haha xx xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for baby stuff! Don't forget pics when you see/buy things!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooo nervouse about thursday i really dont like needles:(


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i dont 2 why you having your blood done xx x


----------



## LittleAurora

Lego doing good!!! kicking like a pro kickboxer!! LOL

Cant wait to see pics of what you bought!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im soooo nervouse about thursday i really dont like needles:(

it will be fine hun, just a few seconds of discomfort to find out whats going on, then you can get back in the game properly and hurry up and join me!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hun i dont 2 why you having your blood done xx x

got to have tests to see if im ovulating


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im soooo nervouse about thursday i really dont like needles:(
> 
> it will be fine hun, just a few seconds of discomfort to find out whats going on, then you can get back in the game properly and hurry up and join me!!Click to expand...

il prob vom on the nurse lol i know i did when i had a cathater put in at the hosp. and yeh i WILL be joining you we didnt dream the same dream for no reason


----------



## LittleAurora

youll be knocked up before you know it!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

fx you do then hun you can get the ball rolling then hun xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> youll be knocked up before you know it!! :)

hope so alough im a lil worried if im put on clomid that increases the risk of multiples and as i was a twin im already at risk from them :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun if you get put on it you will be with me then and you can join the clomid club hun they are loads of people to talk to on there would you not like to have twins my oh sister has twin girl they are little rips haha xx xx


----------



## LittleAurora

lol..so what!! lol at least you get yout baby! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hun if you get put on it you will be with me then and you can join the clomid club hun they are loads of people to talk to on there would you not like to have twins my oh sister has twin girl they are little rips haha xx xx

well i worry if i have twins one cos my uterus and 2 cos my twin sister died at birth and we were prems


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> lol..so what!! lol at least you get yout baby! lol

lol true


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry for that i see now what you mean you might only end up with 1 hun so you might be fine fx for you xx xx


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid doesn't increase the risk that much, honey! Were you an identical twin or not? Cause identical twins aren't supposed to be genetic. Also, Clomid doesn't increase the risk of identical twins. If they monitor your cycles while you're on Clomid, they can reduce the risk by having you skip a cycle if there are too many follicles developing! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Clomid doesn't increase the risk that much, honey! Were you an identical twin or not? Cause identical twins aren't supposed to be genetic. Also, Clomid doesn't increase the risk of identical twins. If they monitor your cycles while you're on Clomid, they can reduce the risk by having you skip a cycle if there are too many follicles developing! :hugs:

i dont know if we were identicle or not mum doesnt talk too much about it all i know was she was told one of us would die and that she should abort us both but mum gave me a chance and im still here 24 yrs later lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Clomid doesn't increase the risk that much, honey! Were you an identical twin or not? Cause identical twins aren't supposed to be genetic. Also, Clomid doesn't increase the risk of identical twins. If they monitor your cycles while you're on Clomid, they can reduce the risk by having you skip a cycle if there are too many follicles developing! :hugs:
> 
> i dont know if we were identicle or not mum doesnt talk too much about it all i know was she was told one of us would die and that she should abort us both but mum gave me a chance and im still here 24 yrs later lolClick to expand...

Aww! That's an amazing story really! I'm glad she didn't listen! I wouldn't worry too terribly much about twins, honestly! I think risking twins is better than doing nothing, iykwim? All the baby dust in the world to you! Good luck with the bloods! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed need to get some shut eye ready for tomoz got lots of paper work to fill in and meeting up with my assesor for my nvqq:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

night hun good luck xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

morning


----------



## snowdrops

yers not going to belive this !!!

went to sister law friend yesterday which i know her quite well, any how her mum(r.i.p) said 5 yers ago that someone was pregnant in the family yep that was ME...
Anyhow "this friend" has some sort of able to read palms etc... like her mum,
so had a couple of drinks and she said "left for past, or right for the future" i was like huh... so she called me into the bathroom and said let see your palm,

"you NOT going to have any more kids", wft... "have you had many miscarriages" she only knows of one.. and then talks of my sister and went back to saying "it would be a mercurial if i feel pregnant" then we had to leave at that as my daughter walked into the room, she said i have a busy and interesting hand which she will do another time..

You know girls im scared to not to believe her i think she might be right,,, i just know what to think or do was heartbroken shattered last night even though i but on a brave face so the others woundnt see or know what was going on as sister in law hates "friend" reading people fortune, n ot sure why though but still i just feel empty...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> yers not going to belive this !!!
> 
> went to sister law friend yesterday which i know her quite well, any how her mum(r.i.p) said 5 yers ago that someone was pregnant in the family yep that was ME...
> Anyhow "this friend" has some sort of able to read palms etc... like her mum,
> so had a couple of drinks and she said "left for past, or right for the future" i was like huh... so she called me into the bathroom and said let see your palm,
> 
> "you NOT going to have any more kids", wft... "have you had many miscarriages" she only knows of one.. and then talks of my sister and went back to saying "it would be a mercurial if i feel pregnant" then we had to leave at that as my daughter walked into the room, she said i have a busy and interesting hand which she will do another time..
> 
> You know girls im scared to not to believe her i think she might be right,,, i just know what to think or do was heartbroken shattered last night even though i but on a brave face so the others woundnt see or know what was going on as sister in law hates "friend" reading people fortune, n ot sure why though but still i just feel empty...

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh hon! try not to think of it. Its not a science! no one can predict the future!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye i dont believe anythink like that xx xx


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> yers not going to belive this !!!
> 
> went to sister law friend yesterday which i know her quite well, any how her mum(r.i.p) said 5 yers ago that someone was pregnant in the family yep that was ME...
> Anyhow "this friend" has some sort of able to read palms etc... like her mum,
> so had a couple of drinks and she said "left for past, or right for the future" i was like huh... so she called me into the bathroom and said let see your palm,
> 
> "you NOT going to have any more kids", wft... "have you had many miscarriages" she only knows of one.. and then talks of my sister and went back to saying "it would be a mercurial if i feel pregnant" then we had to leave at that as my daughter walked into the room, she said i have a busy and interesting hand which she will do another time..
> 
> You know girls im scared to not to believe her i think she might be right,,, i just know what to think or do was heartbroken shattered last night even though i but on a brave face so the others woundnt see or know what was going on as sister in law hates "friend" reading people fortune, n ot sure why though but still i just feel empty...

OMG! What an awful thing to say! I don't think someone should ever say something like that when they don't know it for certain... and I don't think she does! I don't think someone should even put that sort of thing out there into the universe by saying it to someone! :hugs:

In my first marriage, me and my (now ex-)husband were playing with a Ouija board with a friend. My ex was basically making the little thingy (can't remember what its called) go where he wanted to try and freak out our friend. Anyway, he decided to "add realism" by turning it on me and himself too. Well, while he was doing the part about me, he told me that my marriage would end when I was 27 due to my death. He honestly meant no harm in it and was just saying it so that our friend would believe it was real... he'd never believe it if everyone didn't get bad news. Nonetheless, I spent the next several years terrified that I'd never live past 27 because he'd put it out there into the universe! I remember calling him sobbing before my 28th birthday because I was so scared it would never happen and I didn't want to fall asleep. I was scared I'd never wake up. I know how stupid that sounds... but basically... people shouldn't fecking say awful things that they couldn't possibly know!

Please try not to dwell on it like I did. I spent 7-8 years hoping I didn't have an expiration date... and it was awful! But, here I am at 29 and pretty sure I'm not dead! So, take it in stride, honey! I would suggest giving her a good right hook to the face... ya know... if it helps! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> yers not going to belive this !!!
> 
> went to sister law friend yesterday which i know her quite well, any how her mum(r.i.p) said 5 yers ago that someone was pregnant in the family yep that was ME...
> Anyhow "this friend" has some sort of able to read palms etc... like her mum,
> so had a couple of drinks and she said "left for past, or right for the future" i was like huh... so she called me into the bathroom and said let see your palm,
> 
> "you NOT going to have any more kids", wft... "have you had many miscarriages" she only knows of one.. and then talks of my sister and went back to saying "it would be a mercurial if i feel pregnant" then we had to leave at that as my daughter walked into the room, she said i have a busy and interesting hand which she will do another time..
> 
> You know girls im scared to not to believe her i think she might be right,,, i just know what to think or do was heartbroken shattered last night even though i but on a brave face so the others woundnt see or know what was going on as sister in law hates "friend" reading people fortune, n ot sure why though but still i just feel empty...

hun....what a load of bollocks!!! seriously!! you cannot predict the future from palm reading, Since palm lines change as you progress through life, palm reading is seen by many as an opportunity to reveal what's already happened, but not as a way of predicting the future so what she told you is absolute rubbish!!! i also do palm reading and have studied chiromancy which is its proper term and the left hand versus the right as in future/past means bugger all, its the dominant hand you use so if you right handed then right hand will be read. don't believe too much of it and honestly hun you CANNOT predict the future from palm reading, its actually meant for entertainment purposes only,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all today?

blahhhh


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun you i have not got long now to test hun whooooo xx xx


----------



## hedgewitch

well today i managed to speak to the uk's leading specialist in Graves disease and pregnancy, Professor J Lazarus!! he rang me from his home lol got his number too so i can stalk him hehe. well what an enlightening conversation to say the least. the doc i am under is apparently incompetent and i am to no longer listen to him, i am lucky i am still pregnant as he told me to take all my meds at once and i checked with him twice about this as i have a book on Graves disease and  it said in that book not to, anyways long story short i ignored him and split my dose and i was right to do so as if i had taken them all in one go i would more than likely have m/c. 
then i found out the meds i am on are wrong!! i shouldn't be on the PTU anymore and should have been changed about 2 weeks ago as the placenta starts working. then to add insult to injury i was told this
when i was 32 weeks i was taken off my meds and that should not have ever happened, i should have been put on a different medication so that it crossed the placenta and LM's thyroid would then have been under control, as it happens she was sent into thyroid storm, her heart couldn't cope on top of the cord accident and she suffered a massive overdose of thyroxine and adrenaline and had a heart attack. this killed her. so between the two doctors at the hospital they killed my daughter due to incompetence, both told me to speak to the other, so **** said to speak to ***** and vice versa whenever i mentioned problems yet they did not communicate and did not look after me or my baby. i was not monitored for her heart rate as this would have shown she was going into thyroid storm, she didn't have her thyroid scanned when she should have done, this would also have shown she was in trouble and then the meds could have been sorted and my 9month old daughter would be here with me now.
so the doc i am currently under is not even qualified to deal with my Graves and has admitted himself he doesnt understand it so i am now going to be under the prof and be dealt with properly!! as he said if i dont i will more than likely lose another baby to thyroid storm as my care has not been managed properly. unbelievable!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all today?

Emotional!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well today i managed to speak to the uk's leading specialist in Graves disease and pregnancy, Professor J Lazarus!! he rang me from his home lol got his number too so i can stalk him hehe. well what an enlightening conversation to say the least. the doc i am under is apparently incompetent and i am to no longer listen to him, i am lucky i am still pregnant as he told me to take all my meds at once and i checked with him twice about this as i have a book on Graves disease and it said in that book not to, anyways long story short i ignored him and split my dose and i was right to do so as if i had taken them all in one go i would more than likely have m/c.
> then i found out the meds i am on are wrong!! i shouldn't be on the PTU anymore and should have been changed about 2 weeks ago as the placenta starts working. then to add insult to injury i was told this
> when i was 32 weeks i was taken off my meds and that should not have ever happened, i should have been put on a different medication so that it crossed the placenta and LM's thyroid would then have been under control, as it happens she was sent into thyroid storm, her heart couldn't cope on top of the cord accident and she suffered a massive overdose of thyroxine and adrenaline and had a heart attack. this killed her. so between the two doctors at the hospital they killed my daughter due to incompetence, both told me to speak to the other, so **** said to speak to ***** and vice versa whenever i mentioned problems yet they did not communicate and did not look after me or my baby. i was not monitored for her heart rate as this would have shown she was going into thyroid storm, she didn't have her thyroid scanned when she should have done, this would also have shown she was in trouble and then the meds could have been sorted and my 9month old daughter would be here with me now.
> so the doc i am currently under is not even qualified to deal with my Graves and has admitted himself he doesnt understand it so i am now going to be under the prof and be dealt with properly!! as he said if i dont i will more than likely lose another baby to thyroid storm as my care has not been managed properly. unbelievable!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: wish i could give you a real one


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to here that hun fx you get sorted hun thats awful xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhh got bloody conjunctivitis!


----------



## caz & bob

aw i had that i hate it xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gd morning all


----------



## caz & bob

morning linz xx xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Sam - and you other lovely ladies.

Just reading your update Sam, and yet again I am disappointed, though not surprised to read that you have been in the care of ever more-so incompetent doctors - these people need to be help accountable, or at least come with their own health warning.

I am so glad you have finally got THE man on your case. And yay for 12 weeks.


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Hi Sam - and you other lovely ladies.
> 
> Just reading your update Sam, and yet again I am disappointed, though not surprised to read that you have been in the care of ever more-so incompetent doctors - these people need to be help accountable, or at least come with their own health warning.
> 
> I am so glad you have finally got THE man on your case. And yay for 12 weeks.

thanks hun, yeah its a relief to say the least, i am very lucky that he has even sorted anything out for me as he is the uk's leading specialist and doesn't as a rule deal with people who just ring up lol, i just hope now i can start feeling better and get some of my life back!! how are you hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope we are all well!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im soooo bricking it about tomoz even more so now that its a doctor doing it :(


----------



## LittleAurora

you'll be reet! be a brave big girl and just keep saying the reason your doing this over and over in your head...baby,baby,baby,baby,baby,baby!!!!!!!


Sam, great news!! Bet you feel you can breath easier now!

How is every one else??

I have been having a worry-some couple of days. Baby has been so quiet. just some kicks but not as many as there has been. Perhaps she is having a growth spurt?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> you'll be reet! be a brave big girl and just keep saying the reason your doing this over and over in your head...baby,baby,baby,baby,baby,baby!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sam, great news!! Bet you feel you can breath easier now!
> 
> How is every one else??
> 
> I have been having a worry-some couple of days. Baby has been so quiet. just some kicks but not as many as there has been. Perhaps she is having a growth spurt?

im sure she is ok hun just having a lazy few days:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw she will be fine hun they do have there days xx xx


----------



## wantingababy7

I am very intriguided by getting a spell casted. How do I do this?


----------



## caz & bob

i would love one to sam plz hun xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got such sticky yucky eyes tonight and HATE these drops i have to use lol im off to bed drading tomz got to go without food till after my bloods


----------



## snowdrops

LittleAurora said:


> *I have been having a worry-some couple of days. Baby has been so quiet. just some kicks but not as many as there has been. Perhaps she is having a growth spurt*?


it's cos of this lovely awful weather were having and she all snugged up nice and warm, or she still tried from the music the other day you were playin lol..


----------



## snowdrops

Thanks girls feel better after your resuring me, still have to get my head around after waht she said.

Aww dellighted Sam on your TOP MAN with you. 

Well well well had a lovely surprise OH bought me a little micra (black) an early birthday present, so now studying in going overdrive now have to pass this test next Thursday, but i've been doing quite well still a few silly mistakes by not reading the question probably or reading the answer probably...


----------



## Megg33k

I've never called a car a "little surprise"!!! :rofl: Woohoo!


----------



## hedgewitch

feeling much better after taking a bath, shaving my legs etc and watching Tori and Dean while Matt snores on the sofa, feeling tired but i know i will have trouble sleeping lol, well i just listened in on splodge before i head off for bed and i must say i have the biggest smile on my face https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/smilingface.jpg his little heartbeat is going really good and i can hear him moving about under the doppler lol, kicking or punching? maybe turning i don't know but its soooooo good to hear. i am going to sleep a happy mummy tonight!! been a bit of an emotional wreck the last few days crying alot about LM but at the same time so very happy i am pg again, its very bittersweet but hearing splodge practicing his judo moves for future cervix abuse makes me smile.


----------



## hedgewitch

snowdrops said:


> Thanks girls feel better after your resuring me, still have to get my head around after waht she said.
> 
> Aww dellighted Sam on your TOP MAN with you.
> 
> Well well well had a lovely surprise OH bought me a little micra (black) an early birthday present, so now studying in going overdrive now have to pass this test next Thursday, but i've been doing quite well still a few silly mistakes by not reading the question probably or reading the answer probably...

awww hun that is sooooo sweet, a lovely car just for you!!! now all you need to do is show us what we already know and pass hun!! we are all rooting for you and you will soon be whizzing here and there lol, now remember you must give your car a name, mines called myrtle lol, my last one was doris.


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> got such sticky yucky eyes tonight and HATE these drops i have to use lol im off to bed drading tomz got to go without food till after my bloods

Linds i love the siggy of LM, thankyou for supporting me on my decision to seek justice for her, i appreciate it,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Girls for castings all i need is a pm with yours and OH first names, cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you over your part of the spell and i will then cast for you, anyone else want any affirmations or anything just let me know


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I've never called a car a "little surprise"!!! :rofl: Woohoo!

Megg is it friday you are with the midwife and have your scan? if not forgive me but i have the 7th stuck in my head for some reason lol


----------



## Megg33k

<--- Perchance the date in my status is why its stuck in your head? :rofl: Yes, the 7th is correct! Haha!



hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've never called a car a "little surprise"!!! :rofl: Woohoo!
> 
> Megg is it friday you are with the midwife and have your scan? if not forgive me but i have the 7th stuck in my head for some reason lolClick to expand...


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> <--- Perchance the date in my status is why its stuck in your head? :rofl: Yes, the 7th is correct! Haha!

OMG i am so dumb lmao sorry hun didnt see that there hehe!!! baby brain is kicking in nicely lmao, how are you feeling? i was terrified, excited too but terrified in fact every time i go for a scan i have a nervous breakdown lol


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> <--- Perchance the date in my status is why its stuck in your head? :rofl: Yes, the 7th is correct! Haha!
> 
> OMG i am so dumb lmao sorry hun didnt see that there hehe!!! baby brain is kicking in nicely lmao, how are you feeling? i was terrified, excited too but terrified in fact every time i go for a scan i have a nervous breakdown lolClick to expand...

Terrified, hopeful (oddly), anxious! For about 5 days now, I've been having... little thumping/tapping and popping sensations randomly. They're all about 2-5 inches below my belly button and definitely in the uterus region. Some are just to the right of my belly button line (if the line is drawn vertically) and some are a few inches to the right of that line. The popping is like bubbles popping or bubble wrap! LOL The thumping/tapping is like someone is literally tapping with 1 finger or thumping (like flicking your middle finger off of your thumb) lightly. I guess they're some weird stretching sensations? But its weird! Any insight? :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how is everyone today? ive woke up mega hungry what sucks as im not allowed to eat:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> got such sticky yucky eyes tonight and HATE these drops i have to use lol im off to bed drading tomz got to go without food till after my bloods
> 
> Linds i love the siggy of LM, thankyou for supporting me on my decision to seek justice for her, i appreciate it,xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> I've never called a car a "little surprise"!!! :rofl: Woohoo!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: but he is little compered to OH car :cloud9:

HARRY thats his name.... (the car)



good luck with your scan Megg xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh meg!! Cant wait to hear all the news and see pictures of your wee baby.


----------



## welshprincess

hi there, i amm very new to this site but see that yourself hedgewitch is very kind and helping us to try and fall pregnant,
My namme is Rhiannon and i am too from sunny wales, the valleys, and i ahve been married to mmy husband Daniel for 6 years and we have two amazing boys, but are trying miserably to fall pregnant with a 3rd (we hope for a girl to complete our family) and was just wondering if you could please perform a spell for us to help us in the right direction.
I understand you are totally in demand from people whom are friends of yourself and i know you not. I see there is a long list of people asking for your help and was just wondering that when you have the time and all the rest have been seen to be yourself, you could squeeze little old me in.
I would be eternally grateful and am a firm believer in witchcraft and white magic.

If your way too busy for myself which i can totally understand, would it be possible if maybe you could send me a spell that maybe i can perform my self.
I have recently bought some rose quartz as was told it could help with fertility.

I await your answer and once again thank you for taking the time to read me :)


----------



## snowdrops

[COLOR="RoyalBlue" said:

> welshprincess[/COLOR];5285614]hi there, i amm very new to this site but see that yourself hedgewitch is very kind and helping us to try and fall pregnant,
> My namme is Rhiannon and i am too from sunny wales, the valleys, and i ahve been married to mmy husband Daniel for 6 years and we have two amazing boys, but are trying miserably to fall pregnant with a 3rd (we hope for a girl to complete our family) and was just wondering if you could please perform a spell for us to help us in the right direction.
> I understand you are totally in demand from people whom are friends of yourself and i know you not. I see there is a long list of people asking for your help and was just wondering that when you have the time and all the rest have been seen to be yourself, you could squeeze little old me in.
> I would be eternally grateful and am a firm believer in witchcraft and white magic.
> 
> If your way too busy for myself which i can totally understand, would it be possible if maybe you could send me a spell that maybe i can perform my self.
> I have recently bought some rose quartz as was told it could help with fertility.
> 
> I await your answer and once again thank you for taking the time to read me :)

WELCOME welshprincessnice to have you on board :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry:gota wait till next cycle for my bloods doctor couldnt find a vein was stabbing me and wiggling the needle around multiple times but no luck he was usuless and really hurting me i look like a junky the ammount of lil marks in my arms... he then said he wanted to put a cathater in my hand .. NO fucking way id rather wait longer then have to go thru that aswell im not good with needles as it is and hes just made my fear 10 times worse!


----------



## lesleyann

hey just wondering what happens if you dont no your ov date? my cycles are still a bit messy from the terrible depo jab :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lesleyann said:


> hey just wondering what happens if you dont no your ov date? my cycles are still a bit messy from the terrible depo jab :nope:

i am the same never know when ov is going to be but sam still cast for me:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies ive been having cramps for the last few hours wnet to the loo and had ewcm then decided may aswell poas and see what happens and i got this what you think ov or just gearing up?
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

look like you have ovulated hun xx xx


----------



## Megg33k

Looks positive to me, Linds! I would proceed like this was ov, just in case it is! Are you still temping?

Jacqui and Aurora - Thanks! :hugs: I hope I'm going to be reporting back with good news rather than the way it went before! I wish I could be excited!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Looks positive to me, Linds! I would proceed like this was ov, just in case it is! Are you still temping?
> 
> Jacqui and Aurora - Thanks! :hugs: I hope I'm going to be reporting back with good news rather than the way it went before! I wish I could be excited!

no we ahvent botherd temping or anything this mth just did what my doc said and left it , as i havent had the bloods im kinda unsure if its just a surge or actual ov


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad. 



lindseyanne said:


> oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:

EEK! I'll take it!!! LOL Thank you! That made me smile... and :cry: a bit! :hugs: I needed that this morning! :hugs:

P.S. I'm a hard stick too... So, I feel your pain with the blood test! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:
> 
> EEK! I'll take it!!! LOL Thank you! That made me smile... and :cry: a bit! :hugs: I needed that this morning! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. I'm a hard stick too... So, I feel your pain with the blood test! :(Click to expand...

i hated it really bloody hurt he was wiggling it around tryna find the vein then taking it out and putting it bk in and doing it all aain


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:
> 
> EEK! I'll take it!!! LOL Thank you! That made me smile... and :cry: a bit! :hugs: I needed that this morning! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. I'm a hard stick too... So, I feel your pain with the blood test! :(Click to expand...
> 
> i hated it really bloody hurt he was wiggling it around tryna find the vein then taking it out and putting it bk in and doing it all aainClick to expand...

It does! I've had the ones who do it that way! Its awful! The easiest time that anyone has ever had was a woman who put a tourniquet both above and below my elbow bend and then used a butterfly needle! She got it first try and NO PAIN! I don't know if you can suggest that to them or if they'd listen... but it was a much better experience for me when she did it that way!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:
> 
> EEK! I'll take it!!! LOL Thank you! That made me smile... and :cry: a bit! :hugs: I needed that this morning! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. I'm a hard stick too... So, I feel your pain with the blood test! :(Click to expand...
> 
> i hated it really bloody hurt he was wiggling it around tryna find the vein then taking it out and putting it bk in and doing it all aainClick to expand...
> 
> It does! I've had the ones who do it that way! Its awful! The easiest time that anyone has ever had was a woman who put a tourniquet both above and below my elbow bend and then used a butterfly needle! She got it first try and NO PAIN! I don't know if you can suggest that to them or if they'd listen... but it was a much better experience for me when she did it that way!Click to expand...

he was going to put a butterfly thingy in my hand but by that time id had enough and said il come back next cycle my arsm are still so sore


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, but I was stupid enough to look at her siggy and saw that she's nearly 32 weeks. :cry: And, I know that's where I'm supposed to be! I just burst out in tears as soon as I saw her ticker. My due date from last time is coming up in 7 weeks... and I really need my U/S to go well to get me through it. I'm going to be a wreck if its bad.
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> oh megg b4 i forget i had a dream about u last night:wacko: a prego dream u found out you were having a baby boy and were all hyped up on the forum:haha:
> 
> EEK! I'll take it!!! LOL Thank you! That made me smile... and :cry: a bit! :hugs: I needed that this morning! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. I'm a hard stick too... So, I feel your pain with the blood test! :(Click to expand...
> 
> i hated it really bloody hurt he was wiggling it around tryna find the vein then taking it out and putting it bk in and doing it all aainClick to expand...
> 
> It does! I've had the ones who do it that way! Its awful! The easiest time that anyone has ever had was a woman who put a tourniquet both above and below my elbow bend and then used a butterfly needle! She got it first try and NO PAIN! I don't know if you can suggest that to them or if they'd listen... but it was a much better experience for me when she did it that way!Click to expand...
> 
> he was going to put a butterfly thingy in my hand but by that time id had enough and said il come back next cycle my arsm are still so soreClick to expand...

Ugh... Good call! Even a butterfly needle hurts like hell in the hand! I always kind of yelp at the pain of them sticking me in the hand!!! Maybe you'll get someone who is better at their job next time! :hugs:

I'm off to do lunch with the hubby!!! Be back on later!


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening girls
hope we are all ok tonight
i got a txt from Jo before she wants me to let you all know she is safely in cyprus and hopes to be back on the thread within two weeks, she was planning on spending the day lounging at the beach lol lucky woman!!!


----------



## lesleyann

ahh well thats good then lol thought i might not be aloud to ask if i did not know when i ov lol 

can i have a spell please :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the update about Jo! I miss her! But, now I'm insanely jealous of her too! Haha!


----------



## hedgewitch

lesleyann said:


> ahh well thats good then lol thought i might not be aloud to ask if i did not know when i ov lol
> 
> can i have a spell please :flower:

hey hun no problems, all i need from you is a pm with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates roughly and an email address, as soon as i have them i will cast for you hun


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Thanks for the update about Jo! I miss her! But, now I'm insanely jealous of her too! Haha!

yeah you an me both hun, my bloody SPD is driving me insane and i could do with some sun and warmth, i got chased by my dogs earlier as when i walk the back of my pelvis clicks on both sides so the noise is not nice lol, little buggers!!


----------



## hedgewitch

I am starving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update about Jo! I miss her! But, now I'm insanely jealous of her too! Haha!
> 
> yeah you an me both hun, my bloody SPD is driving me insane and i could do with some sun and warmth, i got chased by my dogs earlier as when i walk the back of my pelvis clicks on both sides so the noise is not nice lol, little buggers!!Click to expand...

OUCH! That clicking sounds PAINFUL! :( Let's both escape to a beach somewhere! I'll meet you there!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> OUCH! That clicking sounds PAINFUL! :( Let's both escape to a beach somewhere! I'll meet you there!

my swimsuit is packed!!!! i'm on my way hehe


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hello ladies I just got done reading this thread! Wow very exciting. I was wondering if I could join? Also Hedgewitch I was wondering if you would please do a spell for me? I pm'ed this morning but I didn't send info sorry. Had a question about it hun.


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OUCH! That clicking sounds PAINFUL! :( Let's both escape to a beach somewhere! I'll meet you there!
> 
> my swimsuit is packed!!!! i'm on my way heheClick to expand...

Awesome! What beach? Cyprus? So we can hang out with Jo?


----------



## welshprincess

hi there, i amm very new to this site but see that yourself hedgewitch is very kind and helping us to try and fall pregnant,
My namme is Rhiannon and i am too from sunny wales, the valleys, and i ahve been married to mmy husband Daniel for 6 years and we have two amazing boys, but are trying miserably to fall pregnant with a 3rd (we hope for a girl to complete our family) and was just wondering if you could please perform a spell for us to help us in the right direction.
I understand you are totally in demand from people whom are friends of yourself and i know you not. I see there is a long list of people asking for your help and was just wondering that when you have the time and all the rest have been seen to be yourself, you could squeeze little old me in.
I would be eternally grateful and am a firm believer in witchcraft and white magic.

If your way too busy for myself which i can totally understand, would it be possible if maybe you could send me a spell that maybe i can perform my self.
I have recently bought some rose quartz as was told it could help with fertility.

I can pay you to cover any costs for supplies and your work

I await your answer and once again thank you for taking the time to read me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got such bad cramp tonight feels so like af lol think im gonna go bug ben for some of his german sausgae wink wink


----------



## welshprincess

lindseyanne, i know this is totally off topic but your wedding banner pic is sooo lush.


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! how are you??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance: my hymens brokennnnnnn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

welshprincess said:


> lindseyanne, i know this is totally off topic but your wedding banner pic is sooo lush.

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> :happydance: my hymens brokennnnnnn

:happydance: OMG! :yipee: CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: my hymens brokennnnnnn
> 
> :happydance: OMG! :yipee: CONGRATS! :happydance:Click to expand...

ita just went POP and it was gone:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: my hymens brokennnnnnn
> 
> :happydance: OMG! :yipee: CONGRATS! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ita just went POP and it was gone:happydance:Click to expand...

That's wonderful, honey! I'm SO happy for you... and Ben! :hugs:


----------



## wantingababy7

Thanks do your cycles have to be regular to do this?


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies, feel like poo!! https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/sickmonster.jpg
had a late night last night, got to bed at about 2.30am watched the election and then had a bit of fun before bed https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/MEDIUM-1.jpg i then lay there for over an hour worrying about the fact i was going to end up losing the baby lol, gah i hate a tired mind!!! first time we have indulged since i got pregnant so i was rather nervous, anyways listened to splodge this morning and he is fine!! i was then up at 6am so i am wiped out today.


----------



## LittleAurora

I also had a bad night. I had a panic attach at 4am!! where the hell did it come from??

Any news on Meg?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I also had a bad night. I had a panic attach at 4am!! where the hell did it come from??
> 
> Any news on Meg?

wow are you ok? i have them regular and know how scary they can be, no news on megg yet gonna be about tea time our time before she posts so its gonna be a long wait!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies look found where we are going wrong :haha:

https://www.popjolly.com/woman-says-she-became-pregnant-after-watching-porn-in-3d-365


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi girls, just a flying visit to say

Hi and I Luvz Ya all, 

if we ever make it into larnaca we'll get tinterweb sorted - so hopefully by next weekend, i plan to come up to library most days so will keep up with u best i can,

Sam could u text me (on my uk number) when theres news from Megg
and dont worry bout splodge!

Lindsey - congrats on hymen breaking :)

Aurora - sorry bout the panic attack


btw who won election? could u text me or pm me on fb someone!


----------



## hedgewitch

just had a nightmare, i was walking down the road and there were beady eyes peering at me from the bushes, loads of them, then i was locked in a room with 2 wild monkeys!! they were jumping at me and trying to bite me, i was hitting them with pans and things but they kept on coming at me, snarling and foaming at the mouth, i was really really scared!!! i then woke up sweating and flapping and had to check the house out with norman my bulldog lol to make sure there were no wild monkeys hiding in the house!! these dreams are getting a wee bit crazy again lmao


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh pregnancy dreams are mental!! LOL!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

holy feck Im 23 weeks how/when did that happen?

When is viablilty? 24or 24 weeks??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> holy feck Im 23 weeks how/when did that happen?
> 
> When is viablilty? 24or 24 weeks??

i think tits 24 hun


----------



## LittleAurora

lmao...i ment to ask if it was 24 or 25 weeks loll D'oh baby brain! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> lmao...i ment to ask if it was 24 or 25 weeks loll D'oh baby brain! lol

in all my pregnancy books it says 24 weeks hun


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg should be posting soon hopefully i keep seeing her signing in and out on yahoo so looks like she having some difficulties with the net!! come on Megg we want to see the piccies!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohhh excitement!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hd a lovely day today ben took me to mammas and pappas for sum pma anf for me to dream lol ended up coming home with a little all in one suit needless to say its pink! heheh this one
 



Attached Files:







ProductImageTemplate.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

Megg so sorry to hear that, sending you hugs


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok ladies as sam is a complete bimbo when it comes to comps heres her bump pics lol
 



Attached Files:







11-and-2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









11-and-2-.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









12and-4-.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3









12-and-4.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ok ladies as sam is a complete bimbo when it comes to comps heres her bump pics lol

lmao yes i am!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies as sam is a complete bimbo when it comes to comps heres her bump pics lol
> 
> lmao yes i am!!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

*castings*

*to all you ladies who have sent requests for castings, i am not ignoring you, i have had so many requests the last few days so its taking me a while to reply to you all so bare with me please i will reply to you all over the weekend, but the only thing i will be telling you is that as soon as i have cast i will then email you all lol, 
for those that don't know i need yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address and then i will cast for you.xx*


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> ok ladies as sam is a complete bimbo when it comes to comps heres her bump pics lol

it has gone huge xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> *castings*
> 
> *to all you ladies who have sent requests for castings, i am not ignoring you, i have had so many requests the last few days so its taking me a while to reply to you all so bare with me please i will reply to you all over the weekend, but the only thing i will be telling you is that as soon as i have cast i will then email you all lol,
> for those that don't know i need yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address and then i will cast for you.xx*

ok hunnie xx xx:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> ok hunnie xx xx:hugs:

just didn't want ya'll to think i was ignoring you lol, how are you tonight hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> it has gone huge xx xx

lol you think? i thought it was just me till the kids came home and asked why i had a cushion up my top lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hedgewitch said:


> *castings*
> 
> *to all you ladies who have sent requests for castings, i am not ignoring you, i have had so many requests the last few days so its taking me a while to reply to you all so bare with me please i will reply to you all over the weekend, but the only thing i will be telling you is that as soon as i have cast i will then email you all lol,
> for those that don't know i need yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address and then i will cast for you.xx*

Thank you Hedgewitch (Sam) those bumps are getting big babe! YAY! When you say cycle dates what exactly do you mean? I am being silly sorry! Thanks babe!


----------



## caz & bob

haha im fine hun going to test in the morning so im hoping for a positive hun xx xx


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed for you!!! I am looking forward to seeing a bfp!! 

Sam wow!! you popped!!!!! looks good!


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

sending you big huge warm hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> ok ladies as sam is a complete bimbo when it comes to comps heres her bump pics lol

:laugh2:


love the pics I WANT a BELLY LIKE that :thumbup::blush::cloud9:


----------



## lesleyann

lovely bump hun xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg33k said:


> 2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results should be in Monday. Yep... that's about it. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

so very sad..... glad the dr is interested in helping :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning all xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

are sore boobs a sign of ov/?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> are sore boobs a sign of ov/?

always were for me hun


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> haha im fine hun going to test in the morning so im hoping for a positive hun xx xx

well.................??????


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> are sore boobs a sign of ov/?
> 
> always were for me hunClick to expand...

ive never really ahd it around ov always b4 af but then again the way my cycles was ha was prob ov time lol


----------



## hedgewitch

at the bottom of your screens where the quick reply box is has it turned blue and is writing in italic writing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mine seems ok hun think u got gremlins in ur pooter


----------



## hedgewitch

got the little bugger 

but then found this one under my keyboard!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> got the little bugger
> View attachment 81040
> 
> but then found this one under my keyboard!!!
> View attachment 81041

lmfao


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooo bored today bens on a 2 hour driving lesson and im on my lonesom withtwo lazy cats lol


----------



## camocutie2006

eeeek those were a bit scary! i'd be getting and exterminator if i found this little guys near me!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop we will soon ahave a little independance and freedom bens been told to book his test should be driving by middle of summer:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

got my :bfp: this morning just hope it sticks and its not ectopic xx x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0049.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> got my :bfp: this morning just hope it sticks and its not ectopic xx x

congrats


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> got my :bfp: this morning just hope it sticks and its not ectopic xx x

congrats hun!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> wooop we will soon ahave a little independance and freedom bens been told to book his test should be driving by middle of summer:happydance:

thats brilliant news Linds bet you are very happy about it, hows Ben feel?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> wooop we will soon ahave a little independance and freedom bens been told to book his test should be driving by middle of summer:happydance:
> 
> thats brilliant news Linds bet you are very happy about it, hows Ben feel?Click to expand...

hes happy just have to find the 60 quid to book it lol i had no work this week so no money hopefully will have sum next week:wacko: means i can pursade him to drive me to see you:D


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hes happy just have to find the 60 quid to book it lol i had no work this week so no money hopefully will have sum next week:wacko: means i can pursade him to drive me to see you:D

whoop whoop!!! that will be awesome, can't wait to meet up!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel really deflated today my mum just basicly said to me to wait to have kids wait till we are ready fiancialy so in her eyes no kids for us for at least a yr i had to stop myself crying infront of her


----------



## LittleAurora

lyndsey, she might have some wisdom in her words. 


Caz...WHOOP congrats!!!!!!!! 

Sam...hows it going today??

how is everyone else???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> lyndsey, she might have some wisdom in her words.
> 
> 
> Caz...WHOOP congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sam...hows it going today??
> 
> how is everyone else???

yeh i know but if we were to wait until fnnaicialy stble we woul;d be waiting years


----------



## hedgewitch

feel rough tonight, started with headaches a couple of days ago and i got a whopper on the go at the min, graves started up the other night also so feeling really blurgh!! roll on friday to see "the man" and i also got antenatal on wed so i have to be nice to that woman again, i hate sitting there with her!! i wanna rip her face off!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> feel rough tonight, started with headaches a couple of days ago and i got a whopper on the go at the min, graves started up the other night also so feeling really blurgh!! roll on friday to see "the man" and i also got antenatal on wed so i have to be nice to that woman again, i hate sitting there with her!! i wanna rip her face off!!

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

must calm those hormones lmao


----------



## caz & bob

haha xx xx


----------



## Ben82

Fantastic work everyone... you know what, sometimes it's better to just keep your mouth shut if you have nothing good to say


----------



## frogger3240

hi, just stopping by to say hi and hope you all have a wonderful mother's day tomorrow...:flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning:sick: had a couple of glasses of wine last night and me and alcahol dont mix:haha::wine:


----------



## caz & bob

haha same her hun well i did another test this morning a diffrent brand and theres no 2nd line so dont no what to believe well :af: is jew in the morning so i will have to see xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> haha same her hun well i did another test this morning a diffrent brand and theres no 2nd line so dont no what to believe well :af: is jew in the morning so i will have to see xx xx

what test was it ysterday?


----------



## LittleAurora

was it the same brand of test?


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> haha same her hun well i did another test this morning a diffrent brand and theres no 2nd line so dont no what to believe well :af: is jew in the morning so i will have to see xx xx
> 
> what test was it ysterday?Click to expand...

prediction and todays is a signtest xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

LittleAurora said:


> was it the same brand of test?

no hun yesterdays was a prediction and todays is a signtest there like ics
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0064.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today? just made a complete tit of myself on a thread i put on last night lol, admin posted WSS and i had to get matt to tell me what it meant:dohh:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/325987-confusion-trimesters.html

still confused about it all though:shrug: by the workings out on here i am 12 weeks 6 days but in my 13th week of pregnancy so monday i am officially officially officially in 2nd tri!!!


----------



## caz & bob

well i am spotting now so dont no if its start of :af: shes jew morning so dont no xxx xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> well i am spotting now so dont no if its start of :af: shes jew morning so dont no xxx xxx

it could be that you picked up a chemical hun


----------



## hedgewitch

i was just going to say the same thing, then again you can spot around af time and still have a healthy pg so think you just need to sit it out hun, hugs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooooooooo hungry today just pigged out ona bannana and toast loland now want more


----------



## hedgewitch

l woke up wanting prawn curry this morning but as i have none i am having chille beef and spicy bean soup with criss cross chips mmmmmmmm


----------



## caz & bob

i have just had a roast dinner lv them me i look forward to them on a sunday haha xx xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> i have just had a roast dinner lv them me i look forward to them on a sunday haha xx xx

i'm having that later on lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha well i have pain now in my tummy so i think it might be a cp but im going the doctors in the morning xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> haha well i have pain now in my tummy so i think it might be a cp but im going the doctors in the morning xx xx

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

I have just polished of 2 fudges and 2 chomps! yummy yummu yummu and yummy! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, 
i just woke up and my face is all swollen!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> l woke up wanting prawn curry this morning but as i have none i am having chille beef and spicy bean soup with criss cross chips mmmmmmmm

sam tell me what prawn curry is?....:?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening all,
> i just woke up and my face is all swollen!!

why is your face all swollen??? is it from the meds that you take? hope it goes away fast for ya...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hellloo patty where u been hiding mrs?


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam tell me what prawn curry is?....:?

hey Patty
Prawn curry is indian food, think you may call them shrimp over there 
https://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/591606
how was your mothers day?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hellloo patty where u been hiding mrs?

hi lindsey how are you doing?...sorry haven't been around been working overtime and coming home and trying to get the house redone...we just got finished with painting my daughters bedroom its a light purple and I have tinker bell stickers to put up on her wall I will have to take pictures when its all done...how is everything going with you?


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> why is your face all swollen??? is it from the meds that you take? hope it goes away fast for ya...:hugs:

not sure why just been feeling so rough the last few days


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> sam tell me what prawn curry is?....:?
> 
> hey Patty
> Prawn curry is indian food, think you may call them shrimp over there
> https://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/591606
> how was your mothers day?Click to expand...

yep we call it shrimp and that looks yummy I will have to try and make that myself....

My mother's day was wonderful how was yours hun?..do you celebrate it the same time as we do?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hellloo patty where u been hiding mrs?
> 
> hi lindsey how are you doing?...sorry haven't been around been working overtime and coming home and trying to get the house redone...we just got finished with painting my daughters bedroom its a light purple and I have tinker bell stickers to put up on her wall I will have to take pictures when its all done...how is everything going with you?Click to expand...

i am good had a few downer days but im back up now with help of sam and my bennybra:) that sound nice i liove tinkerbell mind u i love anything disney lol eeyore is my fave:cloud9:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> why is your face all swollen??? is it from the meds that you take? hope it goes away fast for ya...:hugs:
> 
> not sure why just been feeling so rough the last few daysClick to expand...

are you able to call the doctor to just ask about the swelling? hope its gets better sam...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hellloo patty where u been hiding mrs?
> 
> hi lindsey how are you doing?...sorry haven't been around been working overtime and coming home and trying to get the house redone...we just got finished with painting my daughters bedroom its a light purple and I have tinker bell stickers to put up on her wall I will have to take pictures when its all done...how is everything going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> i am good had a few downer days but im back up now with help of sam and my bennybra:) that sound nice i liove tinkerbell mind u i love anything disney lol eeyore is my fave:cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm sooo sorry hun that you have had a few downer days I have been there myself and I'm so glad that sam and your wonderful husband was able to help with lifting you back up...I know its very hard...

Yep I agree with you I love anything also that is Disney...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

am so tireed tonight need a shower but gota wait till mum n dad have baths:(


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> am so tireed tonight need a shower but gota wait till mum n dad have baths:(

:shower: I know I want to go and take a good ole hot shower its kinda chilly here today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> am so tireed tonight need a shower but gota wait till mum n dad have baths:(
> 
> :shower: I know I want to go and take a good ole hot shower its kinda chilly here todayClick to expand...

i want my shower so can get to dtd lol since the hymen broke ive been loving it doesnt hurt me AT ALL anymore:haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yep we call it shrimp and that looks yummy I will have to try and make that myself....
> 
> My mother's day was wonderful how was yours hun?..do you celebrate it the same time as we do?

no we celebrated Mothers day in March hun


----------



## caz & bob

its funny that in it that we dont celebrate i same x x x


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> am so tireed tonight need a shower but gota wait till mum n dad have baths:(
> 
> :shower: I know I want to go and take a good ole hot shower its kinda chilly here todayClick to expand...
> 
> i want my shower so can get to dtd lol since the hymen broke ive been loving it doesnt hurt me AT ALL anymore:haha:Click to expand...

woohoo!!!:happydance: that is awesome Lindsey sooo glad that it broke and now you can enjoy it....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> yep we call it shrimp and that looks yummy I will have to try and make that myself....
> 
> My mother's day was wonderful how was yours hun?..do you celebrate it the same time as we do?
> 
> no we celebrated Mothers day in March hunClick to expand...

that is wild that you celebrate yours different from ours....:flower:


----------



## broodymum

hi any chance i can join in this thread i have been reading and am so interested in whether this has actually worked. ive looked at the ones on ebay a lot and am willing to try anything to get my little bundle :)


----------



## frogger3240

sam have you casted for anyone that has blocked fallopian tubes besides me that have gotten their BFP's I have gotten 3 BFP's but turned out to be chemical pregnancys...I want to add that information to the first page of this thread...:coffee:


----------



## frogger3240

wow its quiet in here well I have to remember that its my time of 6:35 pm and maybe what 11:35pm for you all so I guess alot of you all are already in the bed so if you are hope you have a wonderful night sleep...dream sweet dreams....


----------



## hedgewitch

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/fireworks.jpg

like my fireworks? they are to celebrate the fact i just listened to splodge and he is kicking away nicely and that means i am now officially in 2nd tri!! WOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/fireworks.jpg
> 
> like my fireworks? they are to celebrate the fact i just listened to splodge and he is kicking away nicely and that means i am now officially in 2nd tri!! WOOHOOOO!!!

WOOHOO!!!! sam that is awesome hun.....LM is making sure that her new little baby brother is going to be brought home with you and Matt and children...woohoo!!! can't wait to see him after he is born....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sam just wanted to stop by and see how you and splodge was getting along. I see all is wonderful!! YAY. Hope all the other lovely ladies on here are just as well!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Great news that you're officially in 2nd tri! That's awesome! I couldn't be happier to hear that! :hugs: <3 Splodge!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oodmorning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry:my boobs hurt majorly i cant even touch them had to roll my bra down as it was rubbing:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/fireworks.jpg
> 
> like my fireworks? they are to celebrate the fact i just listened to splodge and he is kicking away nicely and that means i am now officially in 2nd tri!! WOOHOOOO!!!

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p68/alongway99/Fireworks%20Animations/GuyFawkesFireworksSmileyHappy.gifhttps://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x168/gerrardspetal/smileys-gifs/congrats.gifhttps://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r308/sooslyk/2ndtripink.gif way to go splodge!!1 and wooop woooop :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks lindsey,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> thanks lindsey,xx

thats my adopted little nephew in there being a good boy :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls

so had a home visit from the MW yesterday, her name is also Jo!

shes managed to get me in a scan on monday 17th, i'll b 13+1 and NT measurement will be taken then,

she wants to take some more blood from me on wednesday as uk didnt run all the tests they should have, 

also found out, that a 3d scan is available at 24-26 weeks :) for a very reasonable cost of £50 to Help for Heroes Charity - whoop whoop!

im still waiting to get internet sorted but shoudl be popping online once a day from the library :) 

sending you all love hugs and kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hey girls
> 
> so had a home visit from the MW yesterday, her name is also Jo!
> 
> shes managed to get me in a scan on monday 17th, i'll b 13+1 and NT measurement will be taken then,
> 
> she wants to take some more blood from me on wednesday as uk didnt run all the tests they should have,
> 
> also found out, that a 3d scan is available at 24-26 weeks :) for a very reasonable cost of £50 to Help for Heroes Charity - whoop whoop!
> 
> im still waiting to get internet sorted but shoudl be popping online once a day from the library :)
> 
> sending you all love hugs and kisses xxxxxxx

thats brilliant news hun, so glad all is ok and you are settling into your new home, wonderful news about the scan too!!


----------



## caz & bob

went the doctors today i am haveing a chemical p so hope i get a sicky one next month xx xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop bought bloody time brown has resigned!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> went the doctors today i am haveing a chemical p so hope i get a sicky one next month xx xx

:hugs:sorry hun


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, caz! :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Could you Add me Also please? I really do need help as im not oving and im bleeding constantly:(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Please could I be added too help also needed! very irratic bleeding! AF left the building sat and today at work had a major bleed emergency was really awful! Just cant keep up with irraticness!

Thank You

Charm XxX


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome newbies!!


----------



## Megg33k

To you girls who are bleeding erratically/constantly... I had that happen... for a VERY long time. I got a prescription from my doctor for Provera (5 pills taken 1/day) and it fixed EVERYTHING. It was a hormonal imbalance! Don't just live with it like I did. I lost so much valuable TTC time to it! I kick myself every freaking day for not going to get it taken care of sooner!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## Megg33k

Morning... even though its not really morning here!


----------



## LittleAurora

going to see metallica tomorrow!!! WHOOP!!! SO EXCITED!!! LOL

seeing the MW thismorning get to hear legos HB again! :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Morning... even though its not really morning here!

doesnt feel mornigyet here neither im sooooooooooo tired


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - Enjoy Metallica! :hugs:

Linds - 3am here! Should be asleep... but not yet! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

3am!boo! 

how are you feeling? I know its a stupid question, but Ive been thinking of you.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm surviving! Anxious mostly! Doc didn't think it was necessary to give me blood test results today... So, I'm a wreck wondering what they did or didn't find! OH has been an arse for about 24 hours now... although some of it was unintentional! Last night... he really set me off. Then today, he tried to lighten the mood by saying that maybe I didn't hear my blood results yet because they found out I have like 17 diseases and needed to call a specialist first! I know he was joking... but it wasn't funny! I've been a mess! My mom has to have a heart catheterization on Thursday... which is making me VERY nervous! I'm worried sick that something will be wrong with her. I'm still not bleeding and still feel all the preggo symptoms... which make me cry since they're all for nothing! 24 hours ago, I was literally in the middle of the worst panic attack I've had in ages. I was sobbing to the point of almost screaming and most certainly hyperventilating. I had no choice but to take a Xanax to calm myself down. Then, I fell right off to sleep! But, it was a really, really bad night last night. Tonight is better... but I have my moments. I guess that was a longer answer than you probably wanted though! Sorry about that! :hugs: Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww...hon hopfully it helps to get it all out! Tell your OH to piss of! lol...but he is prob upset as well and doesnt know what to do!

Can you ring to get your results yourself?


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! I had to laugh at my OH being upset. He literally reacts to bad news the way that most people react to a weather report. He doesn't stress... He doesn't worry... He doesn't get upset. He wasn't even concerned when he was in the hospital for 9 days with a heart condition that nearly killed him. He was setting up job interviews from his hospital bed while I was bawling my eyes out thinking he'd never come home! He's just not the type to worry about anything at all... and its not a brave face... its just how he is! :(

I rang for my results at about 3pm yesterday. The receptionist took my info and said someone would call me right back. Its 3:30am and no one ever called. Guessing they're closed now! Haha! I'll ring tomorrow if I haven't heard anything by noon! *sighs*

I definitely did tell him to piss off! I screamed, threw stuff, sobbed, chucked my wedding ring at his head... lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya Girls

popping in with love and hugs and kisses for one and all 

anyone want to swap temperatures for a little while? 30c and 42% humidity i am melting!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ho hi ho its off to work i go


----------



## Megg33k

I've only just woken up a short bit ago... I would like to be back in bed though! Thinking of seeing Iron Man 2 later... maybe!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## caz & bob

hi all how is everyone x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

only a few more hours untill we see metallica!! WHOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy hun x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Just woke up... Too early to know how I am yet! LOL


----------



## camocutie2006

Megg33k said:


> I've only just woken up a short bit ago... I would like to be back in bed though! Thinking of seeing Iron Man 2 later... maybe!

did you see it?!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all doing today?
been to my first antenatal today, baby measuring at 13 weeks 1 day so EDD now changed to the 16th november lol instead of 15th, https://i4.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gifalso been told i will be delivered 4 weeks earlier than that so looking at october 19th delivery date. everything went well apart from having to sit down and go through all the deatails of what happened with LM which was very upsetting and they plastered these stickers all over my antenatal books with a baby and a tear underneath and her birthday, so everyone knows when they look at my file :cry: https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82078&thumb=1&d=1273687984that i had a stillbirth, as if i didn't feel isolated enough!! i can see why i suppose but it makes me feel bad!!
anyways here are the pics of splodge sucking his thumb lol



https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82082&thumb=1&d=1273688028

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82083&thumb=1&d=1273688070

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=82084&thumb=1&d=1273688116


----------



## caz & bob

haha aw them pic are cool hun x x x :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Great pic's Sam!!!!

So sorry they have to put it there and it reminds you of the pain, but it can be a blessing as well. When I had my mmc back a yr ago March I was sent down for a D&C and the nurse said oh you just had a baby congratulations. I think it's there to keep them from putting their foot in their mouth.

Hope your all doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Love the pics, Sam!

Lizzy - Not yet! Things didn't go as expected yesterday! :(


----------



## camocutie2006

Megg33k said:


> Love the pics, Sam!
> 
> Lizzy - Not yet! Things didn't go as expected yesterday! :(

sorry babe.. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Its okay... just the whole thing with the car and chasing down test results and whatnot...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope all are well xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to do my paperwork for my nvq finaly after they rudley canceld last week lol


----------



## Megg33k

I'm off to bed, I think! I don't know if I can sleep! All I hear in my head is "FAILURE! FAILURE! FAILURE!" Its a bad night.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope your all fine x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thhats all my papers signed now just haveto wait for the assesor to call me and will be starting my nvq in 2- 3 weeks!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun x x x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi !!! This thread really peaked my interest. Is Hedgewitch still casting spells? We've been trying to concieved for two years. I had blocked tubes - those got unblocked 7 months ago. Still no luck. We have an appt for June 7th with the fertility clinic to start the ICU route but would love to give this a go........please let me know the details :) Babydust to all!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Megg :hugs: so sorry you had a bad night! I wish everyday that you have a better outcome than the day before! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I'm off to bed, I think! I don't know if I can sleep! All I hear in my head is "FAILURE! FAILURE! FAILURE!" Its a bad night.

there is nothing about what is going on with you that shouts failure hun, if thats the case i should have given up a long long time ago!! my body seems to like to play cruel tricks on me. as for whats going on with you, it seems to me that you are in the same boat as me so far as decent doctors, you need to reach a point in your mind where you yourself take on the battle and not leave it in the hands of these people who think they deserve to be treated like Gods!! they are mere mortals like us and sometimes people need to bring them back down to reality, if anyone can do it Megg its you, give yourself a few days to process what you have been told and what you have gone through recently, spend some time with hubby and talk, when you are ready you will pick yourself up, dust yourself off and resume the battle to get the baby you want so badly!!


----------



## Megg33k

Csunshine013 said:


> Megg :hugs: so sorry you had a bad night! I wish everyday that you have a better outcome than the day before! :hugs:

Thanks, honey! I appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rar just woke up lol both ben and i fell asleep :haha:


----------



## melbaby

Hi,

I am new to this forum and joined mainly because this thread really grabbed my attention. I have been reading about paganism and Wicca lately to learn more. I have been TTC a couple of years and have had one miscarriage. I have endometriosis which creates a problem and am 35 years old. I would love to have hedgewitch cast for me, if you're still doing that? I hope to get a BFP in about a week, but if that doesn't happen, could I contact you for next cycle?

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

just popping in quckly before i head off to take the little one irsih dancing


I PASSED, MY TEST 40/40 SO SO PROUD OF MYSELF...... BEEP BEEP HERE COMES JACQUI HA HA


----------



## Megg33k

WOOHOO! :yipee: Congrats, Jacqui!!! :D


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun :happydance: x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is it bad that i has no idea where i in my cycle i mean i know the day just nto a clue if oved or not or when af is due


----------



## MissyMojo

Mornnig Girls - 

Lindsey - i dont think its bad hun x its a relezxed approach xx

:hugs: and :kisses: to all my girls

i have a scan on monday - soo nervous :S


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope our all good i carnt wait to ovulat x x x


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance:

thanks girls so happy with myself passing, over 856 questions to study and they only ask you any 40 of them, i was a nervous wreck, ha ha as soon as i got into the car i said the the OH feck you wont believe this but i would kill for a drink now,,, so i just have to wait for my licence to come trough wich the lday sadi the week at the post, think more so incase of delay of the post not them..

ANd also so proud of my daughter she got a her first medal in Irish Dancing, for been good and improving so much this was her 3rd class dance, its amazing to see them picking it up and trying to dance like the other girls lol...

Plus i got a call last nite to come into work today, yippey so she said she will let me know soon, that there is work coming up in two weeks time, and will give me a shout if needed before then.. phew!!! be needing the spends when mum and sister and niece come to vist me as they live in South Africa

so on CD26 today .... 

now going to have a good read over the post from the last couple of days, i was just popping in and have a quick look.. 

smell yers laters xxxxx


----------



## welshprincess

Hello ladies how are we all today. Hey hedgewith (sam) how is the bump and yourself, hope all is terrifickly well with you xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Jaq!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Its not "bad"... but it would drive me crazy! LOL If you're okay with not knowing, then I say good for you!!!

Caz - Hope O comes soon! :hugs:

Jo - EEK! Can't wait to see Nudger's new piccies! :hugs: It'll all be great!!!

Jacqui - That's great about your daughter! :) How do you like driving? I've been doing it for... uhm... 13 years... and I HATE IT! LOL

:wave: to the rest of you! Also, a quick :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all just a flying visit!! How are you all doin???

of to the NW200 tomorrow!! cant feckin wait! 
The gig was awsome as well!!! pics on my FB!!

Baby must be having a grow....stretchy pains and I'm starving!!! lol

apart from that all is well!!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh...PS..

ITS V DAY FOR LEGO!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you enjoyed it hunnie x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Happy V Day, Aurora!!! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

welshprincess said:


> Hello ladies how are we all today. Hey hedgewith (sam) how is the bump and yourself, hope all is terrifickly well with you xxxx

hey hun, not too bad thanks, doing ok, how are you doing? got your pm and will be getting it sorted for you over the weekend, hows the weather where you are? stormy here!! was supposed to go cardiff today but glad i didnt in that rain


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all? im thinking af is round the corner my panty liner had pinky brown stuff on it and it certainly didnt look like my regualr cm lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lindseyanne said:


> morning all how are we all? im thinking af is round the corner my panty liner had pinky brown stuff on it and it certainly didnt look like my regualr cm lol

what ive now just shared with sam:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls x x x

hiya


----------



## caz & bob

anyone watching britans got talent x x x x


----------



## snowdrops

caz & bob said:


> anyone watching britans got talent x x x x

yeah was watching it love,,, some funny acts on tonite for a change love those two guys TP on the jumpers, cant remeber the names

Just seen on our news that ALL airports to be closed again cos of the ASH!!
i read on another site that the volcanco had 24 earthquakes yesturday, they reckon monday tuesday will be the wosrt,,, 
were doooooomed i tell yer dooooooooooomed.... ha ha ha


----------



## caz & bob

i no it rediculos isnt it x x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all doing? 
had a fall earlier so been really focused on splodge and anything that i can feel, pains etc, well i was lay in bed this afternoon and thought i felt him move but wasn't sure, but i am sat here now and felt him move a couple of times lol, so i am hoping all is ok with my accident earlier, sat here with a huge grin on my face hehe!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Splodge! Don't worry... You made this one indestructible! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all cd 31 for me mega sore boobys and belly been on and off cramping along with yukcy sicknessa gian that i think for me is just part of b4 af arives pft


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, how are we all doing?
> had a fall earlier so been really focused on splodge and anything that i can feel, pains etc, well i was lay in bed this afternoon and thought i felt him move but wasn't sure, but i am sat here now and felt him move a couple of times lol, so i am hoping all is ok with my accident earlier, sat here with a huge grin on my face hehe!!

told ya hed be ok hun you ahve him well cusiond just tell that bloody hubby of urs to put his tools away b4 ur bump gets bigger and u cnt see the floor!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls sam hope your ok hun well not long for me now to ovulat got me vitamins yesterday got the liquid with iron zinc a minrals and b complex x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i miss how this thread used to be:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun theres nobody on now haha x x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> i no hun theres nobody on now haha x x x x x

nope all left us;(


----------



## caz & bob

i no haha x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooo bored


----------



## caz & bob

i had a nice sunday roast x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> told ya hed be ok hun you ahve him well cusiond just tell that bloody hubby of urs to put his tools away b4 ur bump gets bigger and u cnt see the floor!:hugs:

lmao still waiting for him to do that!! i will be waiting till the cows come home at this rate although he did move them out of the way last night and hoovered for me, but then put them back again:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i miss how this thread used to be:cry:

yeah you and me both, used to be so busy with everyone chatting
now its just https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/tumbleweed-2.gif all the time, *sigh*


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> i had a nice sunday roast x x x

i had big mac and fries for brunch and am having a roast for my tea lol, then again i might have something else like prawn curry as i been craving that....not sure yet, see how i feel later


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Yay for Splodge! Don't worry... You made this one indestructible! :)

i hope you're right hun!! how are you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i miss how this thread used to be:cry:
> 
> yeah you and me both, used to be so busy with everyone chatting
> now its just https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/tumbleweed-2.gif all the time, *sigh*Click to expand...

I miss it too! :( 



hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yay for Splodge! Don't worry... You made this one indestructible! :)
> 
> i hope you're right hun!! how are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm okay. Getting by! Some days better than others. Just waiting for tests and waffling between hoping there's something wrong and hoping there's not! Its hard to hope there's something wrong with you, iykwim? But, its hard to think its just terrible luck. If I can find out why urine tests are so rubbish for me, I'll be well on my way to being a happy girl!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just ahd my tea not got a glass of wine gonna have a natter on yahoo to sam for a wee bit if shes on soon then an earlyish night and sit out the witch


----------



## WhisperOfHope

rar feel like an old woman atm just had a major hot flash


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night all xx


----------



## melbaby

Hi, I posted a few days to ask whether hedgewitch is still casting, but nobody has responded that I know of. Could someone answer this question for me? Thanks. --Mel


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just ahd my tea not got a glass of wine gonna have a natter on yahoo to sam for a wee bit if shes on soon then an earlyish night and sit out the witch

no witch coming for you mrs!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

melbaby said:


> Hi, I posted a few days to ask whether hedgewitch is still casting, but nobody has responded that I know of. Could someone answer this question for me? Thanks. --Mel

hey hun, yeah still casting i did let everyone know that i need a pm with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you over your part of the spell, as soon as i have them i will cast, think it was a page or so back though that i posted lol, hows you tonight? well i hope


----------



## hedgewitch

we have no siggies??


----------



## melbaby

hedgewitch said:


> melbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I posted a few days to ask whether hedgewitch is still casting, but nobody has responded that I know of. Could someone answer this question for me? Thanks. --Mel
> 
> hey hun, yeah still casting i did let everyone know that i need a pm with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you over your part of the spell, as soon as i have them i will cast, think it was a page or so back though that i posted lol, hows you tonight? well i hopeClick to expand...

That's great! I don't have enough messages to pm you, though. Could you pm me your email address so I can send you my info? Thank you so much...you're awesome!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> we have no siggies??

it maybe cos its the ttc section


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just ahd my tea not got a glass of wine gonna have a natter on yahoo to sam for a wee bit if shes on soon then an earlyish night and sit out the witch
> 
> no witch coming for you mrs!!!!Click to expand...

lol i still say she is shes just gonna be late again day 31 today


----------



## hedgewitch

morning hun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning hun

morning mrs hows u and splodge/


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning mrs hows u and splodge/

not too bad, had a bit of tummy ache last night but think its everything stretching and moving, listened to hb this morning and splodge is being awkward and hiding in my back so only got a faint reading but happy with that at the min, 14 weeks today yey!!! 
feeling soooooo tired though, did not want to get up this morning at all, slept through the night for the most part although i didnt go bed till 3am lol. so i will be going back to bed later on and snoozing me thinks!!! 
hows you today? feeling ok?


----------



## hedgewitch

i want my siggy back!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning mrs hows u and splodge/
> 
> not too bad, had a bit of tummy ache last night but think its everything stretching and moving, listened to hb this morning and splodge is being awkward and hiding in my back so only got a faint reading but happy with that at the min, 14 weeks today yey!!!
> feeling soooooo tired though, did not want to get up this morning at all, slept through the night for the most part although i didnt go bed till 3am lol. so i will be going back to bed later on and snoozing me thinks!!!
> hows you today? feeling ok?Click to expand...

hes a cheekey buggerlug lol im ok waiting out thewitch dont think have much chance this mth as the opks was on the 6th and we didnt manage itthat night or the night after


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> i want my siggy back!!!

me tooo


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hes a cheekey buggerlug lol im ok waiting out thewitch dont think have much chance this mth as the opks was on the 6th and we didnt manage itthat night or the night after

pah!!! i think you in with a good chance this month, i order the witch to stay away from you!!!! splodge needs his playmate!!!
hey i think this thread only has us on lmao no one knows where it is and their subscriptions have been cancelled, we have to reset them up, hope they find their way home lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hes a cheekey buggerlug lol im ok waiting out thewitch dont think have much chance this mth as the opks was on the 6th and we didnt manage itthat night or the night after
> 
> pah!!! i think you in with a good chance this month, i order the witch to stay away from you!!!! splodge needs his playmate!!!
> hey i think this thread only has us on lmao no one knows where it is and their subscriptions have been cancelled, we have to reset them up, hope they find their way home lolClick to expand...

doesnt feel like home atm all the decorations have gone:(


----------



## frogger3240

why is everything all changed now?

Good Morning ladies hope your all doing great....


----------



## frogger3240

wow sam your already 14 weeks?...that is awesome I knew that this baby would fight all the way through hun and also with LM watching over the baby it will be here soon...


----------



## LittleAurora

14 weeks wow!! thats soo fast!!!


I can see baby moving under my clothes!! its so wierd! Lol My kids saw the baby moving yesterday and the youngest put his apple on my tum so the baby could smell it! lol Then the eldest shouted into my belly button HELLO BABY IM YOUR BIG BROTHER! lol it was so funny!!

here is my bump scaring the dog! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCfffD0004.jpg


----------



## melbaby

Hi Everyone,

I'm the newbie on this thread. I just wanted to introduce myself...I live in North Carolina, and I am a college instructor. I am 35 years old, married for 2 years, and have severe endometriosis. I've had a major surgery for that and have been TTC since then. I had a natural pregnancy and early miscarriage last Feb, 2009. I'm starting to explore IVF, though we cannot afford it! According to my RE, IVF is what I need to do. 

I am just starting to spot, so AF will be here in 4 days. :( 

I am not quite sure how to do some things in the forums...I wanted to friend hedgewitch, for instance, but can't figure out how to do that. I also can't yet send my info to you for the casting, since I don't have enough posts. :0 I hope to catch up! 

I really love this thread...thanks for reading a newbie's post!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello, welcome little miss newbie!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i dunno wth iswrong with me just spaced out in sainsburys felt really weird could hear everything going on but was muffled like i wasnt there


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls aurora your bump is huge girl well your dog is just like mine heres a pic xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 380.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hedgewitch

melbaby said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm the newbie on this thread. I just wanted to introduce myself...I live in North Carolina, and I am a college instructor. I am 35 years old, married for 2 years, and have severe endometriosis. I've had a major surgery for that and have been TTC since then. I had a natural pregnancy and early miscarriage last Feb, 2009. I'm starting to explore IVF, though we cannot afford it! According to my RE, IVF is what I need to do.
> 
> I am just starting to spot, so AF will be here in 4 days. :(
> 
> I am not quite sure how to do some things in the forums...I wanted to friend hedgewitch, for instance, but can't figure out how to do that. I also can't yet send my info to you for the casting, since I don't have enough posts. :0 I hope to catch up!
> 
> I really love this thread...thanks for reading a newbie's post!

as soon as you posted 10 times you can befriend people and send PM's i think, thats what i had to do so get posting!!! we would love to hear from you!! hope you are well today and call me Sam!


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> wow sam your already 14 weeks?...that is awesome I knew that this baby would fight all the way through hun and also with LM watching over the baby it will be here soon...

lol cheers hun, hope so!! how are you today? hows the house coming on?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> 14 weeks wow!! thats soo fast!!!
> 
> 
> I can see baby moving under my clothes!! its so wierd! Lol My kids saw the baby moving yesterday and the youngest put his apple on my tum so the baby could smell it! lol Then the eldest shouted into my belly button HELLO BABY IM YOUR BIG BROTHER! lol it was so funny!!
> 
> here is my bump scaring the dog! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCfffD0004.jpg

thats one good size bump aurora!! how are you doing?


----------



## hedgewitch

well my gender scan has now been moved to 5th june, only a week earlier but YEY!!!! also got my date for my 20week scan today, fingers crossed all goes well!!! felt baby kick the other night but not felt anything since but i am impatient and want to feel him again NOWWWWW!!!!!!lol


----------



## melbaby

Nice to meet your, Aurora. I hope you are well today!


----------



## melbaby

Thanks for the reply, Sam. Very nice to meet you. You're so kind to be casting for women trying to conceive. Really kind. Thanks to you all for welcoming me in the thread. I know it must be a pain to have newbies popping in :)

I'm trying to make my 10 posts..can you tell? LOL. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

melbaby said:


> Thanks for the reply, Sam. Very nice to meet you. You're so kind to be casting for women trying to conceive. Really kind. Thanks to you all for welcoming me in the thread. I know it must be a pain to have newbies popping in :)
> 
> I'm trying to make my 10 posts..can you tell? LOL. Hope everyone has a great week!

hiya welcome to the madhouse :haha:


----------



## melbaby

Forgot to say I love your pic, Aurora. Your dog does look quite intimidated by your bump! LOL.


----------



## LittleAurora

lol..thanks girls! I think he was afraid I might now see him and stand on him or something! lol

caz your dog is lovely! here is another shot of my furbaby and bump

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCDff0002.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0094-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P170110_181001.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0069.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0136.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0102.jpg

Im not sorry for the pic overload! Im just so proud of my dog! I love him!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed night all


----------



## caz & bob

night hun x x x x


----------



## thisisme

hey aurora, your pics are amazing, the ones on the beach are awesome :D


----------



## snowdrops

yikes,,,, was wondering what i walked into this moring,,, i see theres been a bit of change (clean up) ...

well back on the old road again cd 2 ,,,,, :cry: :cry::cry::cry:

ffs ffs ffs ffs ffs ...... even himself was down which makes it worse,,, 

And time is clicking very quickly for me 43 next month, really thinking that friend might be right :dohh::dohh: i know i know i shoundnt be thinking like that but its hard not to, speacily knowing 5 years ago i was pregant with my daughter and should of had more kiddies since but nothing nada to show since :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornign all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies im REALLLY confused i had what looked like an implantation bleed on sat even showed sam it, well today did an ic and there was a line that appeard withing 2 mins but looked like an evap she posted it for me in the test section well ive now just gone loo whilst i was out and had more blood similar colour again but no majpr cramping im so confused


----------



## caz & bob

aw it might be your :bfp: hunie fx x x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw it might be your :bfp: hunie fx x x x x x

im so confused tbh ive NEVER spoted b4 my period and its happend twice in 3 days now


----------



## caz & bob

ho fx for you x x x x x


----------



## snowdrops

:nope: h=just popping in quiclky, before i take the ittle one to bed, 
think iv has an very mc or cp, cos i passed passed a big blob to big to big a blood clot :growlmad: :nope: :nope: :nope: ...

Now thinking i wonder if a could try and get protsogne(spelling) creame, cant get it here only from the doc, which one would be the best to buy on line ...


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> :nope: h=just popping in quiclky, before i take the ittle one to bed,
> think iv has an very mc or cp, cos i passed passed a big blob to big to big a blood clot :growlmad: :nope: :nope: :nope: ...
> 
> Now thinking i wonder if a could try and get protsogne(spelling) creame, cant get it here only from the doc, which one would be the best to buy on line ...

:hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear that! I didn't use cream I used the progesterone suppositories prescribed by my Dr. he also said you can get shots weekly too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## caz & bob

snowdrops said:


> :nope: h=just popping in quiclky, before i take the ittle one to bed,
> think iv has an very mc or cp, cos i passed passed a big blob to big to big a blood clot :growlmad: :nope: :nope: :nope: ...
> 
> Now thinking i wonder if a could try and get protsogne(spelling) creame, cant get it here only from the doc, which one would be the best to buy on line ...

aw :hugs: x xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:bfn: This morning been spotting still so guessinng shes coming 

edited to say witch just arived full flow and mega painfull:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i HATE my body why does it do this every month?!:cry:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> :bfn: This morning been spotting still so guessinng shes coming
> 
> edited to say witch just arived full flow and mega painfull:(


sorry ((hug))


----------



## snowdrops

Csunshine013 said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :nope: h=just popping in quiclky, before i take the ittle one to bed,
> think iv has an very mc or cp, cos i passed passed a big blob to big to big a blood clot :growlmad: :nope: :nope: :nope: ...
> 
> Now thinking i wonder if a could try and get protsogne(spelling) creame, cant get it here only from the doc, which one would be the best to buy on line ...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that! I didn't use cream I used the progesterone suppositories prescribed by my Dr. he also said you can get shots weekly too. Just a suggestion.Click to expand...


thanks you see, with my age etc.... and the docs found nothing wrong with me (so they say) but after 7 MC's plus, with a good few CP they will flog me off, im taking soy to help but im thinking that i need progesterone as well the doc in Ireland are a funny bunch of showers, its like there afraid of something to go a head with which i think it boils down to EU law etc,,, and money cost which im costing the government too much money, so to save, they could do without the likes of me,,, unfortullay its not only in this field, the health board here has gone to pot,, 
thats why i was thinking of getting it on the net,,, :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: This morning been spotting still so guessinng shes coming
> 
> edited to say witch just arived full flow and mega painfull:(
> 
> 
> sorry ((hug))Click to expand...

thanks hun another cycle another try i guess


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: This morning been spotting still so guessinng shes coming
> 
> edited to say witch just arived full flow and mega painfull:(
> 
> 
> sorry ((hug))Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun another cycle another try i guessClick to expand...


you and me both are in the same boat,, im sure our boat will come in sooner then later (hope so) lol ... So were on for FEB babes then x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: This morning been spotting still so guessinng shes coming
> 
> edited to say witch just arived full flow and mega painfull:(
> 
> 
> sorry ((hug))Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun another cycle another try i guessClick to expand...
> 
> 
> you and me both are in the same boat,, im sure our boat will come in sooner then later (hope so) lol ... So were on for FEB babes then x xClick to expand...

yep lil feb babies spring babies :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hugs: linz xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all
Linds and Jacqui sorry to hear that, sending you both hugs!!!
Caz how are you? everyone else howdy!!


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just in my fertil period hun so i will be busy this week with my preseed i think i will ovulate any day how are you hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies - Just sending you all some love and :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

i have minimal tinterweb, just bits i can snatch in library, all is going well for me so far =- 14w tomoro :) loving it

sending u all loves, linz and jac in particular , caz+bob, hope being "busy" gets you a sticky :bfp: hun x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hi ladies - Just sending you all some love and :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
> 
> i have minimal tinterweb, just bits i can snatch in library, all is going well for me so far =- 14w tomoro :) loving it
> 
> sending u all loves, linz and jac in particular , caz+bob, hope being "busy" gets you a sticky :bfp: hun x

hi Jo how are you hun? doing well over there in the sun i hope, sorry i haven't txt you but i have had a bit of bother with O2 qnd my blackberry, had to have it replaced 3 times in one week lol, but finally sorted now and i will send you a txt!!
glad to hear all is well with you and nudger, i am sure i speak for everyone when i say we are looking forward to having you back on here more regular, take care hun and not too much sun!!


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> evening all
> Linds and Jacqui sorry to hear that, sending you both hugs!!!
> Caz how are you? everyone else howdy!!


thanks, all is well here browsing the net and doing house work


----------



## snowdrops

MissyMojo said:


> Hi ladies - Just sending you all some love and :hugs: :kiss: :flower:
> 
> i have minimal tinterweb, just bits i can snatch in library, all is going well for me so far =- 14w tomoro :) loving it
> 
> sending u all loves, linz and jac in particular , caz+bob, hope being "busy" gets you a sticky :bfp: hun x


:thumbup::thumbup: thanks for send ing sunnny very warm weather, loving it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cramsp are nowhere near as bad today i can sit on the comp without curling up lol. hope all are ok ive got PMA for next mth i WILL get my baby


----------



## WhisperOfHope

IF ANY OF YOU LADIES WOULD LIKE TO SUPPORT SAM IN GETTING JUSTICE FOR HER SWEET ANGEL PLEASE FEEL FREE TO USE THIS ON YOU SIGS

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/JUSTICE-FOR-LM-2.gif
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/JUSTICE-FOR-LM-2.gif[/IMG just add a ] [COLOR="DarkOrchid"]to the end[/COLOR]
[IMG]https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/JUSTICE-FOR-LM-1.gif
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/JUSTICE-FOR-LM-1.gif[/IMG


----------



## LittleAurora

I am in such a fowl mood. I feel so fat and gross. My bump doesn't look like a proper bump my its not even B shaped. where my belly button is it looks flat with bump below and above. it looks strange and its so low that the waist band of my maternity over the bump jeans cut in and it looks like a builder fat gut :( AHHHH I know how I look is trivial, but i dont want to look like a fat cow. Im not a happy bunny at all :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I am in such a fowl mood. I feel so fat and gross. My bump doesn't look like a proper bump my its not even B shaped. where my belly button is it looks flat with bump below and above. it looks strange and its so low that the waist band of my maternity over the bump jeans cut in and it looks like a builder fat gut :( AHHHH I know how I look is trivial, but i dont want to look like a fat cow. Im not a happy bunny at all :(

from the pics ive seen hun it looks a proper bump:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i think it does to your bump looks cool wish i had one x x x x


----------



## Csunshine013

snowdrops said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> :nope: h=just popping in quiclky, before i take the ittle one to bed,
> think iv has an very mc or cp, cos i passed passed a big blob to big to big a blood clot :growlmad: :nope: :nope: :nope: ...
> 
> Now thinking i wonder if a could try and get protsogne(spelling) creame, cant get it here only from the doc, which one would be the best to buy on line ...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that! I didn't use cream I used the progesterone suppositories prescribed by my Dr. he also said you can get shots weekly too. Just a suggestion.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks you see, with my age etc.... and the docs found nothing wrong with me (so they say) but after 7 MC's plus, with a good few CP they will flog me off, im taking soy to help but im thinking that i need progesterone as well the doc in Ireland are a funny bunch of showers, its like there afraid of something to go a head with which i think it boils down to EU law etc,,, and money cost which im costing the government too much money, so to save, they could do without the likes of me,,, unfortullay its not only in this field, the health board here has gone to pot,,
> thats why i was thinking of getting it on the net,,, :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am 39 and will be 40 in July. I know age was a huge factor in me going for this last baby. I've had a MMC last march at 16weeks and 2 additional mc and my doctor over here in the states is awesome. Do you have a way of seeing a different doctor and maybe getting some additional tests run?

I would defo keep using the progesterone cream though! from O to AF. 

:hugs:


Linds so sorry your body isn't working with you but against you :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening all!!!

sound like a copper lol


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: how are you sam x xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning gals
hope we are all ok today. its a weird sort of day here, very foggy but if you look up it is blue skies, its going to be another warm day here. feeling a little nervous today, got an interview with The Daily Mail about Graves disease and pregnancy, my new doc Prof Lazarus asked me to be he case study and if i would be willing to be the case study for The Daily Mail, i of course said yes, i am just grateful to be under a decent doc and to be able to raise awareness of the condition, so they will be highlighting recurrent m/c and all the lovely stuff that goes with suffering with the condition and of course the stillbirth aspect. so interview today and photo shoot next week!!
i did a bit of research last night on this woman who is going to interview me today, she has an impressive track record, writing for 
Daily Mail Good Health, Marie Claire, Essentials, Saga Health Channel,Source, The Pharmacist, British Medical Journal Boots Health Club, Prima, Practical Parenting, Yours, Health Plus, Mother and Baby , Pregnancy and Birth, Spirit and Destiny, Woman, Women&#8217;s Weekly, Woman's Own Summer Specials, Marie Claire Health and Beauty, Prima Baby and Top Sante.
also she has written for Emma's Diary and Babycenter.co.uk so she seems to know what she is talking about, she has also written for The British Medical Journal and has also co written a few books on women gynaecological issues.
so i am hoping this means she is proffesional and knows what boundries she has to stick to lol.
anyways we shall see how it goes, so what is everyone up to today? i am planning on doing going to the village to post some mail, some laundry and tidying over, all exciting stuff hehe!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning gals
> hope we are all ok today. its a weird sort of day here, very foggy but if you look up it is blue skies, its going to be another warm day here. feeling a little nervous today, got an interview with The Daily Mail about Graves disease and pregnancy, my new doc Prof Lazarus asked me to be he case study and if i would be willing to be the case study for The Daily Mail, i of course said yes, i am just grateful to be under a decent doc and to be able to raise awareness of the condition, so they will be highlighting recurrent m/c and all the lovely stuff that goes with suffering with the condition and of course the stillbirth aspect. so interview today and photo shoot next week!!
> i did a bit of research last night on this woman who is going to interview me today, she has an impressive track record, writing for
> Daily Mail Good Health, Marie Claire, Essentials, Saga Health Channel,Source, The Pharmacist, British Medical Journal Boots Health Club, Prima, Practical Parenting, Yours, Health Plus, Mother and Baby , Pregnancy and Birth, Spirit and Destiny, Woman, Womens Weekly, Woman's Own Summer Specials, Marie Claire Health and Beauty, Prima Baby and Top Sante.
> also she has written for Emma's Diary and Babycenter.co.uk so she seems to know what she is talking about, she has also written for The British Medical Journal and has also co written a few books on women gynaecological issues.
> so i am hoping this means she is proffesional and knows what boundries she has to stick to lol.
> anyways we shall see how it goes, so what is everyone up to today? i am planning on doing going to the village to post some mail, some laundry and tidying over, all exciting stuff hehe!!

morning hun thinking of doing thegarden for ma mum but depends onthe amount of waspys lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning hun thinking of doing thegarden for ma mum but depends onthe amount of waspys lol

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/scared.gif
me no like wasps!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning hun thinking of doing thegarden for ma mum but depends onthe amount of waspys lol
> 
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/scared.gif
> me no like wasps!!!!!Click to expand...

lmao no me neihter was downstairs alone yesterday and one came in i legged it upstairs and shut the door lol


----------



## LittleAurora

great news Sam!


----------



## melbaby

That's awesome, Sam! Good luck with your interview :)


----------



## caz & bob

thats great sam hope all goes well hun x x x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all very confused this morn i have ewcm but its only cd 4:wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i is a ikkle bit beetroot lol my back and shoulders are red roer


----------



## caz & bob

its lovely isnt it hope everone is having a nice weekend xx x x xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening all!!!

Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:

thanks hun, not due till 15th nov but will be delivered anytime from 19th october till halloween by c-section, hows you?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:
> 
> thanks hun, not due till 15th nov but will be delivered anytime from 19th october till halloween by c-section, hows you?Click to expand...

I'm sooo excited October will be here before you know it sam...:happydance::happydance:


Hey I wanted to share with you something you can also read it in my siggy also but I do baby perdictions and I just got my jennyrenny reading today and I'm soooo happy....


Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.

Jennifer

Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)

January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
LOVE ana gratitude Vianna

woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs.... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello!! what a beautiful day!! hope every one is doing good! 



any one heard from Meg?


----------



## LittleAurora

mmmm......chip buttie!!!


----------



## snowdrops

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:
> 
> thanks hun, not due till 15th nov but will be delivered anytime from 19th october till halloween by c-section, hows you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo excited October will be here before you know it sam...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hey I wanted to share with you something you can also read it in my siggy also but I do baby perdictions and I just got my jennyrenny reading today and I'm soooo happy....
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)
> 
> January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
> LOVE ana gratitude Vianna
> 
> woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...



*where do you this ??????????????? *


----------



## snowdrops

sorry should of said HELLO !!!!! but when i read Patty psot got excited there,,, ooh i wish it comes true for you, plus i wish i wish i had one...

been such a hot day here, getting a nice tan,, yippey... tomorrow is to be nice as well, before it gets cooler again hmmm not looking forward to that side ....


----------



## snowdrops

Seen Meg on FB think was it last night or early this moring cant remeber


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have a flag on my back lol too much sun
 



Attached Files:







back.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frogger3240

snowdrops said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:
> 
> thanks hun, not due till 15th nov but will be delivered anytime from 19th october till halloween by c-section, hows you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo excited October will be here before you know it sam...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hey I wanted to share with you something you can also read it in my siggy also but I do baby perdictions and I just got my jennyrenny reading today and I'm soooo happy....
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)
> 
> January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
> LOVE ana gratitude Vianna
> 
> woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where do you this ??????????????? *Click to expand...


Hey Hun I will have to send you a message through FB I know we can't send links on here...:winkwink: did you read the other perdictions that I also got from Cheri, Elisabeth I mean its wild that most of them show twins it doesn't matter boy/girl or girl/girl I would be sooooo happy with whichever one that we are blessed with...but I will send it through FB...

How are you doing?...hope your having a great weekend...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i have a flag on my back lol too much sun

wow:sad1:I bet that hurts...was that when you was working outside today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i have a flag on my back lol too much sun
> 
> wow:sad1:I bet that hurts...was that when you was working outside today?Click to expand...

yeh lol that was the 2 hours i was in the garden


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i have a flag on my back lol too much sun
> 
> wow:sad1:I bet that hurts...was that when you was working outside today?Click to expand...
> 
> yeh lol that was the 2 hours i was in the gardenClick to expand...

gosh If I was to be out in the sun like that I have fair skin I would look like a tomato...lol when I do get burnt like that after I take a shower it seems like its worse after the shower...I have to us a aloe vera gel to help with easing the pain from it....


----------



## hedgewitch

can't sleep, got heartburn yet again!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

thats amazing stuff Patty, i hope they are right, it would be wonderful for you to get your dream, twins!! wow not sure i could cope with double the symptoms lol


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> can't sleep, got heartburn yet again!!!

sorry hun that you can't sleep...hope that the heartburn goes away fast for ya so that you can get a good night sleep....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> thats amazing stuff Patty, i hope they are right, it would be wonderful for you to get your dream, twins!! wow not sure i could cope with double the symptoms lol

sam I'm hoping that it does come true that would be soooo amazing to get twins and I would love to have twin girls either way is fine boy/girl or girl/girl I would feel soooo blessed...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all in pain this more have hurt my arm and sholder:(


----------



## LittleAurora

moring!!...Sam heart burn sucks!!!!! :( 

We are of to the beach this morning!! yay....well after we watch the super bike race on C4+1! lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning all in pain this more have hurt my arm and sholder:(

Lindsey I'm sooo sorry hun that your in pain hope your and arm and shoulder will get better....:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls think i ovulated today xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls think i ovulated today xxxx

id say looks more like gearing up hun u dont actualy ov straight away when u have the +


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so exited for this mth sams sending me her cbfm so i dont have to rely on evil opks and i had a jenny renny reading again that sam paid for for me:happydance::flower: luv her loads :hugs:



Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all in pain this more have hurt my arm and sholder:(
> 
> Lindsey I'm sooo sorry hun that your in pain hope your and arm and shoulder will get better....:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you think its a mix of sunburn and stuff muscles from gardening


----------



## frogger3240

caz & bob said:


> hi girls think i ovulated today xxxx

looking good:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

who or what is jenny renny?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> who or what is jenny renny?

its entertainment purpouses but she does birth preditcions


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i need some advise without being too grpahic i have a bit of a pproblem down below ben refuses to come near me atm due to it gonna try get a docs apt tomoz but have really bad smells down there smells like mouldy water is all ben can describe it as with like egg white white cm .discharge it stinks anyone had this b4?


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> ladies i need some advise without being too grpahic i have a bit of a pproblem down below ben refuses to come near me atm due to it gonna try get a docs apt tomoz but have really bad smells down there smells like mouldy water is all ben can describe it as with like egg white white cm .discharge it stinks anyone had this b4?

Lindsey hun it sounds like you might have a yeast infection....here is some information about it....


What is a vaginal yeast infection?
A vaginal yeast infection is irritation of the vagina and the area around it called the vulva (vul-vuh).

Yeast is a type of fungus. Yeast infections are caused by overgrowth of the fungus Candida albicans. Small amounts of yeast are always in the vagina. But when too much yeast grows, you can get an infection.

Yeast infections are very common. About 75 percent of women have one during their lives. And almost half of women have two or more vaginal yeast infections.

What are the signs of a vaginal yeast infection?
The most common symptom of a yeast infection is extreme itchiness in and around the vagina. 
Other symptoms include:

burning, redness, and swelling of the vagina and the vulva 
pain when passing urine 
pain during sex 
soreness
a thick, white vaginal discharge that looks like cottage cheese and does not have a bad smell 
a rash on the vagina
You may only have a few of these symptoms. They may be mild or severe.

[Return to Top]
Should I call my doctor if I think I have a yeast infection?
Yes, you need to see your doctor to find out for sure if you have a yeast infection. The signs of a yeast infection are much like those of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) like Chlamydia (KLUH-mid-ee-uh) and gonorrhea (gahn-uh-REE-uh). So, it's hard to be sure you have a yeast infection and not something more serious.

If you've had vaginal yeast infections before, talk to your doctor about using over-the-counter medicines.

How is a vaginal yeast infection diagnosed?
Your doctor will do a pelvic exam to look for swelling and discharge. Your doctor may also use a swab to take a fluid sample from your vagina. A quick look with a microscope or a lab test will show if yeast is causing the problem.

[Return to Top]
Why did I get a yeast infection?
Many things can raise your risk of a vaginal yeast infection, such as:

stress 
lack of sleep 
illness 
poor eating habits, including eating extreme amounts of sugary foods 
pregnancy 
having your period 
taking certain medicines, including birth control pills, antibiotics, and steroids
diseases such as poorly controlled diabetes and HIV/AIDS 
hormonal changes during your periods
[Return to Top]
Can I get a yeast infection from having sex?
Yes, but it is rare. Most often, women dont get yeast infections from sex. The most common cause is a weak immune system.

How are yeast infections treated?
Yeast infections can be cured with antifungal medicines that come as: 

creams
tablets
ointments or suppositories that are inserted into the vagina 
These products can be bought over the counter at the drug store or grocery store. Your doctor can also prescribe you a single dose of oral fluconazole (floo-con-uh-zohl). But do not use this drug if you are pregnant.

Infections that dont respond to these medicines are starting to be more common. Using antifungal medicines when you don't really have a yeast infection can raise your risk of getting a hard-to-treat infection in the future.

[Return to Top]
Is it safe to use over-the-counter medicines for yeast infections?
Yes, but always talk with your doctor before treating yourself for a vaginal yeast infection if you:

are pregnant 
have never been diagnosed with a yeast infection 
keep getting yeast infections 
Studies show that two-thirds of women who buy these products dont really have a yeast infection. Using these medicines the wrong way may lead to a hard-to-treat infection. Plus, treating yourself for a yeast infection when you really have something else may worsen the problem. Certain STIs that go untreated can cause cancer, infertility, pregnancy problems, and other health problems.

If you decide to use these over-the-counter medicines, read and follow the directions carefully. Some creams and inserts may weaken condoms and diaphragms.

[Return to Top]
If I have a yeast infection, does my sexual partner need to be treated?
Yeast infections are not STIs, and health experts dont know for sure if they are transmitted sexually. About 12 to 15 percent of men get an itchy rash on the penis if they have unprotected sex with an infected woman. If this happens to your partner, he should see a doctor. Men who havent been circumcised are at higher risk.

Lesbians may be at risk for spreading yeast infections to their partner(s). Research is still being done to know for sure. If your female partner has any symptoms, she should also be tested and treated. 

[Return to Top]
How can I avoid getting another yeast infection?
To help prevent vaginal yeast infections, you can:

avoid douches 
avoid scented hygiene products like bubble bath, sprays, pads, and tampons 
change tampons and pads often during your period 
avoid tight underwear or clothes made of synthetic fibers 
wear cotton underwear and pantyhose with a cotton crotch 
change out of wet swimsuits and exercise clothes as soon as you can 
avoid hot tubs and very hot baths
If you keep getting yeast infections, be sure and talk with your doctor.

[Return to Top]
What should I do if I get repeat yeast infections?
Call your doctor. About 5 percent of women get four or more vaginal yeast infections in 1 year. This is called recurrent vulvovaginal candidiasis (RVVC). RVVC is more common in women with diabetes or weak immune systems. Doctors most often treat this problem with antifungal medicine for up to 6 months.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i need some advise without being too grpahic i have a bit of a pproblem down below ben refuses to come near me atm due to it gonna try get a docs apt tomoz but have really bad smells down there smells like mouldy water is all ben can describe it as with like egg white white cm .discharge it stinks anyone had this b4?
> 
> Lindsey hun it sounds like you might have a yeast infection....here is some information about it....
> 
> 
> What is a vaginal yeast infection?
> A vaginal yeast infection is irritation of the vagina and the area around it called the vulva (vul-vuh).
> 
> Yeast is a type of fungus. Yeast infections are caused by overgrowth of the fungus Candida albicans. Small amounts of yeast are always in the vagina. But when too much yeast grows, you can get an infection.
> 
> Yeast infections are very common. About 75 percent of women have one during their lives. And almost half of women have two or more vaginal yeast infections.
> 
> What are the signs of a vaginal yeast infection?
> The most common symptom of a yeast infection is extreme itchiness in and around the vagina.
> Other symptoms include:
> 
> burning, redness, and swelling of the vagina and the vulva
> pain when passing urine
> pain during sex
> soreness
> a thick, white vaginal discharge that looks like cottage cheese and does not have a bad smell
> a rash on the vagina
> You may only have a few of these symptoms. They may be mild or severe.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Should I call my doctor if I think I have a yeast infection?
> Yes, you need to see your doctor to find out for sure if you have a yeast infection. The signs of a yeast infection are much like those of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) like Chlamydia (KLUH-mid-ee-uh) and gonorrhea (gahn-uh-REE-uh). So, it's hard to be sure you have a yeast infection and not something more serious.
> 
> If you've had vaginal yeast infections before, talk to your doctor about using over-the-counter medicines.
> 
> How is a vaginal yeast infection diagnosed?
> Your doctor will do a pelvic exam to look for swelling and discharge. Your doctor may also use a swab to take a fluid sample from your vagina. A quick look with a microscope or a lab test will show if yeast is causing the problem.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Why did I get a yeast infection?
> Many things can raise your risk of a vaginal yeast infection, such as:
> 
> stress
> lack of sleep
> illness
> poor eating habits, including eating extreme amounts of sugary foods
> pregnancy
> having your period
> taking certain medicines, including birth control pills, antibiotics, and steroids
> diseases such as poorly controlled diabetes and HIV/AIDS
> hormonal changes during your periods
> [Return to Top]
> Can I get a yeast infection from having sex?
> Yes, but it is rare. Most often, women dont get yeast infections from sex. The most common cause is a weak immune system.
> 
> How are yeast infections treated?
> Yeast infections can be cured with antifungal medicines that come as:
> 
> creams
> tablets
> ointments or suppositories that are inserted into the vagina
> These products can be bought over the counter at the drug store or grocery store. Your doctor can also prescribe you a single dose of oral fluconazole (floo-con-uh-zohl). But do not use this drug if you are pregnant.
> 
> Infections that dont respond to these medicines are starting to be more common. Using antifungal medicines when you don't really have a yeast infection can raise your risk of getting a hard-to-treat infection in the future.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Is it safe to use over-the-counter medicines for yeast infections?
> Yes, but always talk with your doctor before treating yourself for a vaginal yeast infection if you:
> 
> are pregnant
> have never been diagnosed with a yeast infection
> keep getting yeast infections
> Studies show that two-thirds of women who buy these products dont really have a yeast infection. Using these medicines the wrong way may lead to a hard-to-treat infection. Plus, treating yourself for a yeast infection when you really have something else may worsen the problem. Certain STIs that go untreated can cause cancer, infertility, pregnancy problems, and other health problems.
> 
> If you decide to use these over-the-counter medicines, read and follow the directions carefully. Some creams and inserts may weaken condoms and diaphragms.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> If I have a yeast infection, does my sexual partner need to be treated?
> Yeast infections are not STIs, and health experts dont know for sure if they are transmitted sexually. About 12 to 15 percent of men get an itchy rash on the penis if they have unprotected sex with an infected woman. If this happens to your partner, he should see a doctor. Men who havent been circumcised are at higher risk.
> 
> Lesbians may be at risk for spreading yeast infections to their partner(s). Research is still being done to know for sure. If your female partner has any symptoms, she should also be tested and treated.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> How can I avoid getting another yeast infection?
> To help prevent vaginal yeast infections, you can:
> 
> avoid douches
> avoid scented hygiene products like bubble bath, sprays, pads, and tampons
> change tampons and pads often during your period
> avoid tight underwear or clothes made of synthetic fibers
> wear cotton underwear and pantyhose with a cotton crotch
> change out of wet swimsuits and exercise clothes as soon as you can
> avoid hot tubs and very hot baths
> If you keep getting yeast infections, be sure and talk with your doctor.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> What should I do if I get repeat yeast infections?
> Call your doctor. About 5 percent of women get four or more vaginal yeast infections in 1 year. This is called recurrent vulvovaginal candidiasis (RVVC). RVVC is more common in women with diabetes or weak immune systems. Doctors most often treat this problem with antifungal medicine for up to 6 months.Click to expand...

but it does smell smells like mouldy water and is really strong


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i need some advise without being too grpahic i have a bit of a pproblem down below ben refuses to come near me atm due to it gonna try get a docs apt tomoz but have really bad smells down there smells like mouldy water is all ben can describe it as with like egg white white cm .discharge it stinks anyone had this b4?
> 
> Lindsey hun it sounds like you might have a yeast infection....here is some information about it....
> 
> 
> What is a vaginal yeast infection?
> A vaginal yeast infection is irritation of the vagina and the area around it called the vulva (vul-vuh).
> 
> Yeast is a type of fungus. Yeast infections are caused by overgrowth of the fungus Candida albicans. Small amounts of yeast are always in the vagina. But when too much yeast grows, you can get an infection.
> 
> Yeast infections are very common. About 75 percent of women have one during their lives. And almost half of women have two or more vaginal yeast infections.
> 
> What are the signs of a vaginal yeast infection?
> The most common symptom of a yeast infection is extreme itchiness in and around the vagina.
> Other symptoms include:
> 
> burning, redness, and swelling of the vagina and the vulva
> pain when passing urine
> pain during sex
> soreness
> a thick, white vaginal discharge that looks like cottage cheese and does not have a bad smell
> a rash on the vagina
> You may only have a few of these symptoms. They may be mild or severe.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Should I call my doctor if I think I have a yeast infection?
> Yes, you need to see your doctor to find out for sure if you have a yeast infection. The signs of a yeast infection are much like those of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) like Chlamydia (KLUH-mid-ee-uh) and gonorrhea (gahn-uh-REE-uh). So, it's hard to be sure you have a yeast infection and not something more serious.
> 
> If you've had vaginal yeast infections before, talk to your doctor about using over-the-counter medicines.
> 
> How is a vaginal yeast infection diagnosed?
> Your doctor will do a pelvic exam to look for swelling and discharge. Your doctor may also use a swab to take a fluid sample from your vagina. A quick look with a microscope or a lab test will show if yeast is causing the problem.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Why did I get a yeast infection?
> Many things can raise your risk of a vaginal yeast infection, such as:
> 
> stress
> lack of sleep
> illness
> poor eating habits, including eating extreme amounts of sugary foods
> pregnancy
> having your period
> taking certain medicines, including birth control pills, antibiotics, and steroids
> diseases such as poorly controlled diabetes and HIV/AIDS
> hormonal changes during your periods
> [Return to Top]
> Can I get a yeast infection from having sex?
> Yes, but it is rare. Most often, women dont get yeast infections from sex. The most common cause is a weak immune system.
> 
> How are yeast infections treated?
> Yeast infections can be cured with antifungal medicines that come as:
> 
> creams
> tablets
> ointments or suppositories that are inserted into the vagina
> These products can be bought over the counter at the drug store or grocery store. Your doctor can also prescribe you a single dose of oral fluconazole (floo-con-uh-zohl). But do not use this drug if you are pregnant.
> 
> Infections that dont respond to these medicines are starting to be more common. Using antifungal medicines when you don't really have a yeast infection can raise your risk of getting a hard-to-treat infection in the future.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> Is it safe to use over-the-counter medicines for yeast infections?
> Yes, but always talk with your doctor before treating yourself for a vaginal yeast infection if you:
> 
> are pregnant
> have never been diagnosed with a yeast infection
> keep getting yeast infections
> Studies show that two-thirds of women who buy these products dont really have a yeast infection. Using these medicines the wrong way may lead to a hard-to-treat infection. Plus, treating yourself for a yeast infection when you really have something else may worsen the problem. Certain STIs that go untreated can cause cancer, infertility, pregnancy problems, and other health problems.
> 
> If you decide to use these over-the-counter medicines, read and follow the directions carefully. Some creams and inserts may weaken condoms and diaphragms.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> If I have a yeast infection, does my sexual partner need to be treated?
> Yeast infections are not STIs, and health experts dont know for sure if they are transmitted sexually. About 12 to 15 percent of men get an itchy rash on the penis if they have unprotected sex with an infected woman. If this happens to your partner, he should see a doctor. Men who havent been circumcised are at higher risk.
> 
> Lesbians may be at risk for spreading yeast infections to their partner(s). Research is still being done to know for sure. If your female partner has any symptoms, she should also be tested and treated.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> How can I avoid getting another yeast infection?
> To help prevent vaginal yeast infections, you can:
> 
> avoid douches
> avoid scented hygiene products like bubble bath, sprays, pads, and tampons
> change tampons and pads often during your period
> avoid tight underwear or clothes made of synthetic fibers
> wear cotton underwear and pantyhose with a cotton crotch
> change out of wet swimsuits and exercise clothes as soon as you can
> avoid hot tubs and very hot baths
> If you keep getting yeast infections, be sure and talk with your doctor.
> 
> [Return to Top]
> What should I do if I get repeat yeast infections?
> Call your doctor. About 5 percent of women get four or more vaginal yeast infections in 1 year. This is called recurrent vulvovaginal candidiasis (RVVC). RVVC is more common in women with diabetes or weak immune systems. Doctors most often treat this problem with antifungal medicine for up to 6 months.Click to expand...
> 
> but it does smell smells like mouldy water and is really strongClick to expand...

I would go ahead and call a doctor tomorrow and let them check it out hun then they will be able to prescribe you the right prescription to treat it...


----------



## LittleAurora

could be an infection. call your dr tomorrow!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im so exited for this mth sams sending me her cbfm so i dont have to rely on evil opks and i had a jenny renny reading again that sam paid for for me:happydance::flower: luv her loads :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby is shown as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 30th.

awww hun luv ya too, made me blush hehe!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> moring!!...Sam heart burn sucks!!!!! :(
> 
> We are of to the beach this morning!! yay....well after we watch the super bike race on C4+1! lol

how did your day at the beach go? and yeah heartburn is a pain in the ass lol, suffering quite bad with it recently to be honest, blurgh!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

it was michaels birthday today, he is 15 and i feel old lol, he has had a great day, we went into town this morning and he decided he wanted a barbecue for tea, shared a shandy with his dad and has generally had fun so i am a happy bunny, feel sick though as i wouldnt eat any food from the barbecue lmao, paranoid hehe!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

15 weeks today!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> it was michaels birthday today, he is 15 and i feel old lol, he has had a great day, we went into town this morning and he decided he wanted a barbecue for tea, shared a shandy with his dad and has generally had fun so i am a happy bunny, feel sick though as i wouldnt eat any food from the barbecue lmao, paranoid hehe!!!

Happy Birthday Michael...:happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> 15 weeks today!!!

woohoo!!!! thats wonderful Sam:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all got docs at 9.50


----------



## LittleAurora

hedgewitch said:


> how did your day at the beach go? and yeah heartburn is a pain in the ass lol, suffering quite bad with it recently to be honest, blurgh!!!

honestly Sam...if your getting pain in your ass its not heartburn! ;) lol 

Beach was awsome!! so hot!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi girls, how are we all? sending you all super big loves, i really need internet at home or i will go crazy,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back from the doctors hes given me a single tab for thrush treatement anf if doesmnt clear up to go back and see the nurse for swabs


----------



## frogger3240

good morning ladies,

Only have a few mins heading to work I will check back in on my lunch break today....Lindsey I'm so glad that you have a doc appointment hope you get some meds to make it all better...

Sam woohoo 15 weeks hun thats awesome...to the rest of you hope you all have a wonderful day I will catch up later today....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> honestly Sam...if your getting pain in your ass its not heartburn! ;) lol

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif



LittleAurora said:


> Beach was awsome!! so hot!!

glad your day went well, 
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_47.gifcould just do with paddling in the sea round about now but beaches are packed as its so hot, downside to living in a tourist area!! my feet have swelled up like a balloon!!


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyy sam for 15weeks hun xxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> Hi girls, how are we all? sending you all super big loves, i really need internet at home or i will go crazy,

hi hun how are you doing?...miss ya....sending you lots of hugs your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> how did your day at the beach go? and yeah heartburn is a pain in the ass lol, suffering quite bad with it recently to be honest, blurgh!!!
> 
> honestly Sam...if your getting pain in your ass its not heartburn! ;) lol
> 
> Beach was awsome!! so hot!!Click to expand...

I'm so glad that the Beach was great hun....wish I was at the beach right now and just relaxing on the beach close to the ocean and listening to the waves...that would be so nice...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> just got back from the doctors hes given me a single tab for thrush treatement anf if doesmnt clear up to go back and see the nurse for swabs

Lindsey I'm so glad that you went to the doctor for that and glad that you got some meds to help it...hope it goes away fast for ya...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just got back from the doctors hes given me a single tab for thrush treatement anf if doesmnt clear up to go back and see the nurse for swabs
> 
> Lindsey I'm so glad that you went to the doctor for that and glad that you got some meds to help it...hope it goes away fast for ya...:hugs:Click to expand...

i now have the added joy of a water infection


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning

morning hun
ah the joys of water infections, just what you need


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im cooking sheperds pie for dinner from scratch with suppervison from mum lol i WILL learn to cook yet


----------



## LittleAurora

easy peasy!! you'll manage that! enjoy!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> easy peasy!! you'll manage that! enjoy!!

tasting lush so far just waiting on taties to cook so can mash them and get it in oven:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz hate water infections hope you get better quick hun xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

we had home made fish and chip lol! Altho I have to confess I did not catch the fish myself ;)


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies here is the weekly update lol
15 weeks and one day bump what do you all think, has it grown?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies here is the weekly update lol
> 15 weeks and one day bump what do you all think, has it grown?
> 
> 
> View attachment 85287
> 
> 
> View attachment 85288
> 
> 
> View attachment 85289

you already know what i think:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

fab pics hunnie yet its grown a lot when do you have your next scan xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> fab pics hunnie yet its grown a lot when do you have your next scan xxxxx

tomorrow morning got my antenatal, will be asking for a lower regions pic so we can guess what sex lol, hows you doing?


----------



## LittleAurora

Oh i cant wait untill pics tomorrow!!! whoop!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies here is the weekly update lol
> 15 weeks and one day bump what do you all think, has it grown?
> 
> 
> View attachment 85287
> 
> 
> View attachment 85288
> 
> 
> View attachment 85289

awww ain't that a cute baby belly....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies opinions please, you have to click the image, then click the image again and then enlarge to get a good view, what do you think? boy or girl?




https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=85399&thumb=1&d=1274869281this one not too clear leg bone on top leg bone on bottom and then that blur in the middle hehe


----------



## LittleAurora

girly!?!


----------



## LittleAurora

maybe boy...but i dont see an obvious willy.

Im sticking with girl lol...

do you know?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> maybe boy...but i dont see an obvious willy.
> 
> Im sticking with girl lol...
> 
> do you know?

lol no wont know till a week on saturday, i am impatient though and want to know now!!!
to be honest i think i need to pick a girls name as most people reckon girl


----------



## caz & bob

i think a girl hunnie fab pics xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im undecided


----------



## hedgewitch

ok heres a comparison shot one on the left is splodge, one on the right was Lilly-Mayes gender scan


----------



## caz & bob

i think its a boy hun i think i can see somethink xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> i think its a boy hun i think i can see somethink xxxxx

i say boy but maybe girl lol there i cant loose


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i really cant make my mind up


----------



## caz & bob

i think i can see its a boy when your next scan hunnie xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> i think i can see its a boy when your next scan hunnie xxxx

got my gender scan a week on saturday, i will be grey and bald by that point lol


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: carnt wait for the pics hunnie i love them xxx


----------



## frogger3240

sam i really feel that its a boy...:blue::crib:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> hello!! what a beautiful day!! hope every one is doing good!
> 
> 
> 
> *any one heard from Meg?*

So, my User CP keeps deleting my subscribed threads. I really started to think this one had just withered away or something. But, I went looking and here it is... very much NOT subscribed to anymore for some stupid reason!



frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> Sam hun I love the new siggie with the halloween saying...tooo cute:winkwink:
> 
> thanks hun, not due till 15th nov but will be delivered anytime from 19th october till halloween by c-section, hows you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sooo excited October will be here before you know it sam...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hey I wanted to share with you something you can also read it in my siggy also but I do baby perdictions and I just got my jennyrenny reading today and I'm soooo happy....
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2011 from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The pregnancy shows as twin girls - from separate eggs and the magician cards shown on this also suggests that fertility meds are used at this point to stimulate ovulation - that is why the two eggs. Their EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 9th and their birth on the 19th of September 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Oops! about forgot to also share this....the lady that has done theta healing on me also said this..so this makes me believe that there is Twins coming atleast I'm praying they come..;o)
> 
> January 2 2010 at 9:30pm Patty you often release two eggs from the right side i hope this Is ok with you ,are twins in your family ?
> LOVE ana gratitude Vianna
> 
> woohoo!!! they both see 2 eggs.... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ooh! Amazing predictions, honey! Very exciting!



hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies here is the weekly update lol
> 15 weeks and one day bump what do you all think, has it grown?
> 
> 
> View attachment 85287
> 
> 
> View attachment 85288
> 
> 
> View attachment 85289

Definitely growth! Love it! :)



hedgewitch said:


> ok ladies opinions please, you have to click the image, then click the image again and then enlarge to get a good view, what do you think? boy or girl?
> 
> View attachment 85397
> 
> 
> View attachment 85398
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=85399&thumb=1&d=1274869281this one not too clear leg bone on top leg bone on bottom and then that blur in the middle hehe

I have to say girl! I don't see a winky!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing...well its time for me to head to work I will catch up with you all later this afternoon hope your day is filled with lots of enjoyment today...:hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> ok heres a comparison shot one on the left is splodge, one on the right was Lilly-Mayes gender scan
> View attachment 85481


i just see baby splodge....


----------



## snowdrops

all is well here hope you all is well as well ,,,

had a lazy days and busy days, with all this lovely weather now got a bit of a tan from sitting in the back garden with Emily in her paddling pool, oh to be a child again..

Been looking for bathroom suite and tiles and kitchens, were going to do up the house instead of selling for now, as the markets for selling is down, for what we bought are house for, and now the going price is lower than what we bought it for feck that,,, so were upgrading when the markets picks up again we will get a good price if we do move...
so we got the bathroom suite nice and basic, fell in love with a kitchen unit now they dont do that make any more er why the heck still have on show then, arrrh some people!!!
oh and shopping around for car insurance maddness for first time with a learners over a thousand euros, and some wont insure me cos of some no claim bonus within 2 years (???) dont understand that there lose.. 
low and behold phone Tes-co just over 500 hunderd euros :thumbup: so now just have to wait for that and then i can drive yippey......

ment to be cleaning the house but here im yapping away hee hee ....

oh does any one know outlook express, ive done something cant get emails or delated or send emails, i lost them and found them but i dont understand what (help) is saying how to fix it :dohh::dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

carnt help you hun there i dont no anythink about outlook express xxxxx


----------



## snowdrops

was thinking wonder if i could delate it (dont know how yet) then or just open anew account with outlook or phone my isp provider hmmm im sure Meg will know but she :sleep: now ,


----------



## snowdrops

:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

ye hunnie i would xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I finally managed to get Lego kicking on video!! yay!! I put it on my Facebook!


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance:


LittleAurora said:


> I finally managed to get Lego kicking on video!! yay!! I put it on my Facebook!


:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> was thinking wonder if i could delate it (dont know how yet) then or just open anew account with outlook or phone my isp provider hmmm im sure Meg will know but she :sleep: now ,

I'm confused about what exactly the problem is... lol. You lost your email but found it and still can't get to it? Or...??? If that's the case, the easiest thing to do is go to Tools>Accounts and remove the email account that you're having a problem with. Then go back through and re-add the account. That should fix almost any issue you're having with it! :) 



LittleAurora said:


> I finally managed to get Lego kicking on video!! yay!! I put it on my Facebook!

:yipee:


----------



## LittleAurora

there are a couple of vids i think the side on view is better!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive got my jelaouse woe is me head on today my facebook is full of statuses about pregnancy! every other status is ppl either announcing, complaining or talking about baby things!


----------



## melbaby

Hi! Sam, I was wondering what I need to do for the spell? My ov date is in about 5 days...

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## AreIn83

I'd like to know also


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?...hope your all doing great...just got home from work and I'm dead tired..:sleep: I'm ready for bed now but its only 6:08pm here my time...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all im absaultly shatterd had a poop night sleep woke at 3.30 and couldnt sleep after that every time i treid or thought i had i looked at the clock and was only 5 mins later!


----------



## Megg33k

I hate those nights! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ive got my jelaouse woe is me head on today my facebook is full of statuses about pregnancy! every other status is ppl either announcing, complaining or talking about baby things!

sorry hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Melbaby
as soon as i get back from the hospital today i will check on the email i sent and resend you your details, may have ended up in your spam folder but i will resend


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, 
hope we are all doing ok today


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls


just another flyin visit, - i have belongings - still w8n on interweb :( 

:hugs: and :kiss: to all xxx


----------



## melbaby

Thanks, Sam. I checked my Spam folder and can't seem to find it. I have trouble with my email occasionally. Maybe you could just put the info in a private message on here? If not, resend to my email and hopefully I'll get it. Sorry to be such a pain...

:oops:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good carnt wait to test next week hate this wait xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am soooooooooo tired just got in from work but i know something you dont know


----------



## Megg33k

No fair!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> No fair!

muhahhahaha


----------



## LittleAurora

im shattered and so is lego barely bothered to move all day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam sent me her cbfm but royal mail have lost it! so have just told a lil white lie to my mum and have orderd our own from ebay 67 quid plus 20 sticks will be here tuesday:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs:


LittleAurora said:


> im shattered and so is lego barely bothered to move all day


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> i am soooooooooo tired just got in from work but i know something you dont know

what hunnie xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i am soooooooooo tired just got in from work but i know something you dont know
> 
> what hunnie xxxxClick to expand...

its a secret hahah


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: :haha: xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed im shattterd nite all xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, hope we are all ok, so tired. been out since 9am this morning and literally just walked through the door! went to cardiff to see my doc for my graves and also babybond had a cancellation so i went for my gender scan. i see Linds has been teasing hehe, well we are having...........a girl!!!! so team pink for me lol


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! I was right!!! I thought Splodge was a girl! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## caz & bob

awww happy team pink hunnie xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats on team pink!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all horrible day here think i may just go abck to bed


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening all, hope we are all ok, so tired. been out since 9am this morning and literally just walked through the door! went to cardiff to see my doc for my graves and also babybond had a cancellation so i went for my gender scan. i see Linds has been teasing hehe, well we are having...........a girl!!!! so team pink for me lol

congratulations sam....awww a baby girl...that is awesome...woohoo!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...380-should-complain-babybond.html#post5561635


----------



## LittleAurora

YES!!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...380-should-complain-babybond.html#post5561635

yep I sure would....


----------



## caz & bob

same her linz rain rain xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye i would sam that is ridiculous if you have paid them pics are not that good to xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so bored!


----------



## jonnanne3

I have sent a message to Sam. What do I need to do to get a casting?


----------



## frogger3240

jonnanne3 said:


> I have sent a message to Sam. What do I need to do to get a casting?

hey hun, she will contact you through email:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...380-should-complain-babybond.html#post5561635

Yes, yes, yes!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

frogger3240 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I have sent a message to Sam. What do I need to do to get a casting?
> 
> hey hun, she will contact you through email:thumbup:Click to expand...

Do I need to give her my email address? I didn't do that, I pm'd her.


----------



## Megg33k

She'll PM you and probably ask for your email address!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all today? im out this mth still got that nasty infection/smell down below so looks like gonna have to book an apointment with the nurse for swabs so can get some antibiotics sorted


----------



## caz & bob

aww linz :hugs: hope you get better soon hun well im doing a roast today carnt wait till my son comes home im missing him xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aww linz :hugs: hope you get better soon hun well im doing a roast today carnt wait till my son comes home im missing him xxxxxx

thanks me too we have gthe house all to oursefl for the bank hol weekend and cant do anything! was same last time mum n dad went away i was on af!:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun its always the case isnt it xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hun its always the case isnt it xxxxx

yep it sucks lol been googling and sounds like its a bacterial vaginosis so a trip to docs is in order yet again


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye you will need antibiotics hun to shift it xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ho ye you will need antibiotics hun to shift it xxxx

its really peeing me off lol i think its prob cos we have never really had proper sex until the cycle just gone when he broke my hymen so its all new stuff


----------



## caz & bob

aw ye thats probly why then hun hope you get better and get back in to the swing of thinks hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

16 weeks!!!!!:happydance:and splodgette been kicking me all night!!


----------



## hedgewitch

to all you ladies who requested spells, i shall be emailing you all tomorrow and tuesday with your spells so please keep an eye on your inbox, if you haven't given me an email address i won't be able to email you so please send it over to me via pm
if you haven't received anything by wednesday then pm me
thanks girls!!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 16 Weeks, Splodgette!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morninghttps://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c240/dpaisley/yawn.gif


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh 16 weeks!! whoop!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> 16 weeks!!!!!:happydance:and splodgette been kicking me all night!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

that is wonderful Sam.....16 weeks...woohoo!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee::yipee: hun for 16 weeks xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hey everyone how are you all doing?...I have been cleaning my house today the kids are in school today they had to make up a snow day so its just me and my husband today...sowhat all have you all been doing today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey everyone how are you all doing?...I have been cleaning my house today the kids are in school today they had to make up a snow day so its just me and my husband today...sowhat all have you all been doing today?

boredddddddddddddddddddddddd and majorly frustrated lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone how are you all doing?...I have been cleaning my house today the kids are in school today they had to make up a snow day so its just me and my husband today...sowhat all have you all been doing today?
> 
> boredddddddddddddddddddddddd and majorly frustrated lolClick to expand...

why are you frustrated hun? whats wrong?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone how are you all doing?...I have been cleaning my house today the kids are in school today they had to make up a snow day so its just me and my husband today...sowhat all have you all been doing today?
> 
> boredddddddddddddddddddddddd and majorly frustrated lolClick to expand...
> 
> why are you frustrated hun? whats wrong?Click to expand...

we cant have sex:nope: stupid infection is still here gott o try get in with the doc again tomoz


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone how are you all doing?...I have been cleaning my house today the kids are in school today they had to make up a snow day so its just me and my husband today...sowhat all have you all been doing today?
> 
> boredddddddddddddddddddddddd and majorly frustrated lolClick to expand...
> 
> why are you frustrated hun? whats wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> we cant have sex:nope: stupid infection is still here gott o try get in with the doc again tomozClick to expand...

oh no hun i'm sorry hope your able to get in the doctors office tomorrow I bet its very frustrating...hang in there hun you will get it worked out and get some more meds to help with making it all better...


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get better quick linz xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I had a lovely day today. The sun was out so we played wit hthe dog and then went into town and had chips on the pier, where I also showed my knickers of to everyone! I didnt realise my skirt had blown up as we were looking over the sea wall! We then went to my grans to pick up a rocking chair which was nicked by the OH when we got home! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1518.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1517.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1506.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1547.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg15542.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> I had a lovely day today. The sun was out so we played wit hthe dog and then went into town and had chips on the pier, where I also showed my knickers of to everyone! I didnt realise my skirt had blown up as we were looking over the sea wall! We then went to my grans to pick up a rocking chair which was nicked by the OH when we got home! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1518.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1517.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1506.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1547.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg15542.jpg

those are great pics...thanks for sharing them with us...


----------



## caz & bob

the pics are fab hunnie your dog is the spit of mine i love Alsatians xxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all doing ok today, did you all have a lovely bank holiday?

phewwwww!!!! just caught up with all my spell requests, only took me 3 hours!!!

been so busy the last few days, my pelvis has sepereated again also so in a lot of pain so walking is now a no no, happened a lot earlier this time round matt had to push me round tesco in my wheelchair before as i just couldn't walk no more as the pain is too much, so now off my feet and need to get back on them quick smart, got the kids off school this week!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I had a lovely day today. The sun was out so we played wit hthe dog and then went into town and had chips on the pier, where I also showed my knickers of to everyone! I didnt realise my skirt had blown up as we were looking over the sea wall! We then went to my grans to pick up a rocking chair which was nicked by the OH when we got home! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1518.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1517.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1506.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/CIMG1547.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg15542.jpg

nice pics hun and yey for flashing!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun hope your back to normal soon hunnie my son is off to hun till the 14th june xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry to hear about your hips.

Can you get one of those support belts that go around your hips to keep them together and help support you?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sorry to hear about your hips.
> 
> Can you get one of those support belts that go around your hips to keep them together and help support you?

yeah i got one but its squashes my bump lol so gets quite uncomfortable, will be starting my physio and hydrotherapy again soon though so that helped a lot last time, also had a wheelchair and crutches for my better days so they have now been dragged out of the cupboard again lol


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Pain sounds awful! :hugs: Hope you can get some mobility back soon!

Linds - FX'd the doc can get you in ASAP and get the infection cleared up!

Aurora - Gorgeous pics! Love them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all xx


----------



## LittleAurora

good morning!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance: guess who gets to dtd tonight! the smells gone the tab must of worked was a week ago yesterday i got the meds and now no smell today:happydance::happydance: i get to be a bunny rabbit again bet you never thought ud hear me say that:haha::winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooooop my cbfm has just arived ready for next mth:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

whoooooooooo linz glad your geting back to the :sex::sex: xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> whoooooooooo linz glad your geting back to the :sex::sex: xxxxxx

i have a BIG dose of pma too i had a conception reading done all i gave her was my full name and date of birth and got this back


Below is your pregnancy outlook:


Linking in around you and your path, I sense that having children is very important for you, as of course it is to everyone trying to conceive, but I sense this slightly more with you at the moment, as its the next progression point on your path and in your relationship, it maybe at times you feel this wont happen for you, or it wont be as soon as you would like, and if you have found this is causing some friction around your relationship, the good news is your conception is going to be very soon

I do see late June early July, as the date for this, and I am shown a baby boy from this conception to be born 2011, all well with this, and a very bouncing healthy baby boy, I feel others around him will almost worship this child and he will never be short of willing baby sitters!

I feel some overseas links, either around your partner or his family, I pick up a mediteranian feeling around him, possibly this is his looks or family links here, and I do see your little boy as dark haired and quite dark skinned

I then see 2 girl ahead for you which are twins, I see them also with very dark, long curly hair, beautiful looking, and I see the conception for them as September 2012

So to clarify I see 3 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## mommyaug09

Hello all, I was wandering if I could join you? I had a PM from Sam yesterday requesting some info, so am eagerly awaiting an Email, I had a spell cast for my first baby, thanks Jess


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mommyaug09 said:


> Hello all, I was wandering if I could join you? I had a PM from Sam yesterday requesting some info, so am eagerly awaiting an Email, I had a spell cast for my first baby, thanks Jess

hiya welcome hun:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

you will get it soon hun she has loads hun linz ho did your reading did you have to pay lv xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> you will get it soon hun she has loads hun linz ho did your reading did you have to pay lv xxxx

yeh i paid hun was £6.50 i think i paid but WELL worth it was a lady called gail


----------



## caz & bob

i think i will get one it sounds promising xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> i think i will get one it sounds promising xxxxx

its this lady hun
https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/ and you want the pregnancy/ coneception reading


----------



## caz & bob

ta hun xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all?

im good pma pma pma is me today i even went and brought a lil 2.99 top from sainsburys :haha:


----------



## melbaby

Sam, thanks so much for doing the casting for me. I had all of the materials on hand and started my part last night. I ovulate tomorrow morning, so here's hoping this cycle is a success! If not, I will be hopefully having a MicroIVF in July! But maybe we won't need that...lol. Thanks again!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay! Just hoping my temp goes down tomorrow! How are you, Sam & Splodgette? Come up with a girl's name yet?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I'm okay! Just hoping my temp goes down tomorrow! How are you, Sam & Splodgette? Come up with a girl's name yet?

glad to hear it hun, been a bit quiet on youir front and was wondering how you were.
splodgette is fine, feeling her kicking and mooching about, although not as consistent as i would like but i guess thats just cos her little bones haven't hardened off yet so hopefully it will be more regular soon, got to go for my downs syndrome test tomorrow so hoping all will be ok there, thought of a couple of names but not decided on anything concrete yet


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello Ladies,

I am new to this group, but I received a very warm welcome from Sam, and I look forward to stalking all of you, LOL! 

I have been TTC for a year now, after being on BC for 13 years. Does that seem about normal to everyone?

Talk to everyone soon :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello newbies!! welcome!!

Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??

here is my wee lego kicking! 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hello newbies!! welcome!!
> 
> Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??
> 
> here is my wee lego kicking!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg

nice bump, can't wait to see mine moving about lol, here's mine last week at 15+1

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87532&thumb=1&d=1275429653
and here's my bump tonight at 16+1
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87531&thumb=1&d=1275429511
do you think i've grown?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hello newbies!! welcome!!
> 
> Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??
> 
> here is my wee lego kicking!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg
> 
> nice bump, can't wait to see mine moving about lol, here's mine last week at 15+1
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87532&thumb=1&d=1275429653
> and here's my bump tonight at 16+1
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87531&thumb=1&d=1275429511
> do you think i've grown?Click to expand...

yep your baby belly is growing good hun....:happydance::happydance: so cute...:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## mommyaug09

LittleAurora said:


> hello newbies!! welcome!!
> 
> Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??
> 
> here is my wee lego kicking!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg

OMG I welled up watching that I miss it soooo much xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm okay! Just hoping my temp goes down tomorrow! How are you, Sam & Splodgette? Come up with a girl's name yet?
> 
> glad to hear it hun, been a bit quiet on youir front and was wondering how you were.
> splodgette is fine, feeling her kicking and mooching about, although not as consistent as i would like but i guess thats just cos her little bones haven't hardened off yet so hopefully it will be more regular soon, got to go for my downs syndrome test tomorrow so hoping all will be ok there, thought of a couple of names but not decided on anything concrete yetClick to expand...

I've been a bit down here and there. Feeling broken a lot of days... but trying to keep my head up! Tired of waiting on test results only to be told they're "all normal"... that sort of thing. What names are you looking at?



LittleAurora said:


> hello newbies!! welcome!!
> 
> Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??
> 
> here is my wee lego kicking!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg

OMG! So cute!



hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hello newbies!! welcome!!
> 
> Sam...great outcome from babybond! What names are you thinking??
> 
> here is my wee lego kicking!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_Tuesdaynight.jpg
> 
> nice bump, can't wait to see mine moving about lol, here's mine last week at 15+1
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87532&thumb=1&d=1275429653
> and here's my bump tonight at 16+1
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=87531&thumb=1&d=1275429511
> do you think i've grown?Click to expand...

Wow! Adorable bump, sweetie!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all up early as gota try get in with the quacks i spoke to soon the nasty thing hasnt gone:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies

welcoem newbies

flying visit - seems all i manage l8ly - just to let u know me n nudger r doing fine still no internet at home and were flying bk to uk for a few weeks as davids uncle passed away on sat :( sending you all loves xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks girlies!!

Sam your bumg is awsome!!!!

Meg, (((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so not happy rang the docs this morn got thru first time was then put on hold to find out if the doc could do my swab, got hung up on so rang back 15th in cue by time get thru no apointments and have to see a certain doc so to ring iin the morn but ot guaranteed to see her:growlmad: think im just gonna go walk in center tomoz


----------



## caz & bob

i dont blame you linz there just messing you around hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all woken up with an evil headache this morn :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: babe i have a stonkin headache too :(


----------



## caz & bob

awww :hugs: to you both xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i has got pennys next week AND the week after heheh big thing for me that lately got a whole weeks work next week and a full day tomoz:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee::yipee: hunnie xxxx


----------



## Shey

hello ladies

hey hedgewitch I sent you message days ago and was wondering if you are gonna do it?


----------



## thisisme

loving all these bump pics and videos...rweally cant wait till i get that again :D

Im hoping august will be our month...i have had 2 pregnancy predictions...both saying august, its also the month we get married..its very strange as we decided to get married in august about 2 weeks ago..later that day we had the 1st prediction.

i have just finished AF 3 days ago which was after a 75 day cycle hoping it isnt the same nxt cycle as it would mean AF would be due 2 days after the wedding lo

sorry for the rambling! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so tired tonight, think im gonna watch eactenders then go bed gota be at work for 8.30 tomoz boooo


----------



## caz & bob

i am to this heat get to me xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Shey said:


> hello ladies
> 
> hey hedgewitch I sent you message days ago and was wondering if you are gonna do it?

hey hun, i don't do readings i do spell castings, sorry it took me a while to get back, been out of sorts the last few days


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

whats up sam?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> whats up sam?

hey hun, hows you doing? hows Lego doing? still playing football with your kidneys hehe?
just struggling with a lot of mixed up feelings about pregnancy and the death of LM, having a mental breakdown lol, gah crying again hehe!!! will all be ok i'll get over it. just feeling very lonely and isolated at the min, feels like no one understands lol
and this weather is wiping me out lol, too hot, what is wrong with us brits? we moan when its awful weather and moan when its nice hehe


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: hunnie hope you feel better soon its them hormone us brits always moan at everthink haha xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

we wouldn't be British if we didn't moan about something

There are plenty of people That understand what you are going thru. If we can be of any help please let us know xx


----------



## Megg33k

I may not have been through the same thing, but I definitely "get it"... You just let me know if you need a chat!


----------



## Shey

hedgewitch said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> hey hedgewitch I sent you message days ago and was wondering if you are gonna do it?
> 
> hey hun, i don't do readings i do spell castings, sorry it took me a while to get back, been out of sorts the last few daysClick to expand...

I meant to say spell casting i don't know where i got readings from.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all this time of the morn should be banned!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> whats up sam?
> 
> hey hun, hows you doing? hows Lego doing? still playing football with your kidneys hehe?
> just struggling with a lot of mixed up feelings about pregnancy and the death of LM, having a mental breakdown lol, gah crying again hehe!!! will all be ok i'll get over it. just feeling very lonely and isolated at the min, feels like no one understands lol
> and this weather is wiping me out lol, too hot, what is wrong with us brits? we moan when its awful weather and moan when its nice heheClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all xxxxx

shatterd! just got in froma long hot day at work


----------



## caz & bob

aw no how you are feelin this weather get me down it to hot carnt even sit out in it its to hot xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw no how you are feelin this weather get me down it to hot carnt even sit out in it its to hot xxxxxx

ive bene out in it al day even had to push a tripple buggy aroudn the estate


----------



## LittleAurora

ITs so warm here!!! Im roasted!! And to make things worse all the motorbikes are out and im dreaming of the open road!!


----------



## MissyMojo

eveing ladies how are we doing

sending you all lots of loves xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been trying alll poxy week to get a docs apt so thought ok im working 9-2 all next week ilget mum to phone and pre book.. WRONG they have no sat apts until 26th JULY! and if i want an apt next week ive got to go down at 8.30 and get one as have to see the lady doctor so stuff that mums gonna lend me the cab fair to go walk in center tomoz i want sex!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

walk in centre definately sounds like a better plan sweetheart


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get it sorted linz xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Shey said:


> I meant to say spell casting i don't know where i got readings from.

hey hun, i need a pm with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address, as soon as i have these i will cast for you,x


----------



## hedgewitch

eveing ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi sam + splodgette x


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Hi sam + splodgette x

hey hun, how are you and nudger? good i hope,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

we're good, still w8n to feel nudger move, we been doing lots of buying today tho :)


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> we're good, still w8n to feel nudger move, we been doing lots of buying today tho :)

won't be long now hun, you probably already feeling it but just not noticed, starts off like a tapping or a squirm, you may even think its wind lol, been feeling baby for a week or so now here and there but for the last 5 days been every day, but they do say that i am feeling it earlier as i already had LM and so recently, something to do with my tummy muscles being so lax lol
so what you been buying? anything nice? any pics? i won't buy anything yet lol but i have been looking at prams, only looking though hehe


----------



## Shey

hey Sam i just pmed you my info.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls,

Sam i havnt recognised anything as yet, knowing this baby it'll be doing all its "hello mummy" waves and wiggles while im up n about n moving n shoping and then when i sit n chill and think "hello nudger" its probably asleep! lol

pics of my purchases are on page 6 of my journal!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well that was a waste of time, just been to the walk incenter got there and was basicly told to f off and go to my doctor


----------



## caz & bob

well that was a waist you get some horrible people hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> well that was a waist you get some horrible people hun xxxx

ive decided when i eventualy get my bfp im going to germany for the birth dont trust the nhs AT ALL especialy in mk


----------



## caz & bob

aw i no ye xxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hey everyone...how are you all doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey everyone...how are you all doing?

tired hot and blah


----------



## MissyMojo

hey frogger + linz

I'm doing ok - had a tincy tizz with the mil .... trying to get our respective parents to understand our visiting limitations on garrison and that we need 3 weeks notice before they can come out its damn difficult they're not grasping the 3 weeks notice bit - keep saying well we'll just get next flight after you've had baby!!! thats not 3 weeks notice!!! FFS


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon all
i'm feeling fat!!! got a fetish for chicken pasties this week hehe


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey sam xx

hows you today?


----------



## MissyMojo

a lil frustrated with hings not getting thru to ppl - but ive decided not to care!

" trying to get our respective parents to understand our visiting limitations on garrison and that we need 3 weeks notice before they can come out its damn difficult they're not grasping the 3 weeks notice bit - keep saying well we'll just get next flight after you've had baby!!! thats not 3 weeks notice!!! FFS"


----------



## MissyMojo

how about u ?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> a lil frustrated with hings not getting thru to ppl - but ive decided not to care!
> 
> " trying to get our respective parents to understand our visiting limitations on garrison and that we need 3 weeks notice before they can come out its damn difficult they're not grasping the 3 weeks notice bit - keep saying well we'll just get next flight after you've had baby!!! thats not 3 weeks notice!!! FFS"

yeah read that lol, seems you are having fun!! its hard to get them to understand isn't it, just have to be firm hun, whats the weather like where you are? its awful here overcast and really sticky


----------



## MissyMojo

its warm and has been a mix of sun and clouds, but not bad overalll, got a decent breeze,

if they dont give enough notice they wont get access to the garrison its as simple as that!

i've warned them all!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> its warm and has been a mix of sun and clouds, but not bad overalll, got a decent breeze,
> 
> if they dont give enough notice they wont get access to the garrison its as simple as that!
> 
> i've warned them all!

lol wouldn't like to be them turning up unannounced and having to wave to you through the fence lol!!


----------



## hedgewitch

mind you saying that the idea of my inlaws not being able to get access is appealing lmao!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Lol, i moved thousands of miles from my family and still get grief lol, u should see my FB status pmsl :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Lol, i moved thousands of miles from my family and still get grief lol, u should see my FB status pmsl :rofl:

just seen it was laughing to myself


----------



## MissyMojo

:) i give up basically!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Lol, i moved thousands of miles from my family and still get grief lol, u should see my FB status pmsl :rofl:

lol bless ya


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo shattered today! think curling up on bed is my task for this evening, 

last night was a toss n turn night for me, couldnt get comfy, and when i did get comfy i needed to pee, or got to hot or david moved !


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im soo shattered today! think curling up on bed is my task for this evening,
> 
> last night was a toss n turn night for me, couldnt get comfy, and when i did get comfy i needed to pee, or got to hot or david moved !

i'm gonna smother matt if he carries on, he starts disco dancing at about 4.30am https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_5_138.gif and wakes me up so i end up getting up and he then goes back to sleep!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_29.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Jo - That's annoying! Family! :hugs:

Sam - How rude! LOL I'm sure he doesn't mean to wake you... but still! You and Splodgette need your sleep!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Jo - That's annoying! Family! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - How rude! LOL I'm sure he doesn't mean to wake you... but still! You and Splodgette need your sleep!

:haha::haha: sam has her sleep trust juts the wrong times!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Jo - That's annoying! Family! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - How rude! LOL I'm sure he doesn't mean to wake you... but still! You and Splodgette need your sleep!

i know, makes me so mad hehe!! hows you hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :haha::haha: sam has her sleep trust juts the wrong times!

lol yeah init, stupid times of the day!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

wel girls im giving up, going to bed! its 8pm my usual local time and i spent yest and today walking around shopping!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> wel girls im giving up, going to bed! its 8pm my usual local time and i spent yest and today walking around shopping!

ok hun, night night, hope you get some rest tonight, take it easy!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

well its finally started to cool down here now, outside that is, inside its still a gazillion degrees lmao, also trying to rain which i would be grateful for to clear the air but as matt is laying our new patio he is not wanting it to rain because of his concrete.
so i am sat indoors with the fan on full blast and feeling splodgette kicking and squirming lol


----------



## MissyMojo

its looking like it might rain here too, 

i tried to go to bed, i tried a bath, i've had sumat to eat and some milk and now im trawling the internet for a certain teddy i dont think i'll b able to get


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> its looking like it might rain here too,
> 
> i tried to go to bed, i tried a bath, i've had sumat to eat and some milk and now im trawling the internet for a certain teddy i dont think i'll b able to get

awww hun, no fun is it when you are uncomfortable and can't settle, what teddy you looking for?


----------



## MissyMojo

https://shop.nufc.co.uk/cgi-bin/liv...m&dept_id=50&sub_dept_id=40&product_id=190315 - this in neutral - to match the baby towel i got, but they dont do it anymore :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> https://shop.nufc.co.uk/cgi-bin/liv...m&dept_id=50&sub_dept_id=40&product_id=190315 - this in neutral - to match the baby towel i got, but they dont do it anymore :cry:

awwww that is soooo sweet, have you tried ebay?


----------



## MissyMojo

yep :(


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> yep :(

sorry to hear that hun https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

its daft to be tearful over a teddy right?


today on the bus this baby was crying and i joined in! for no reason - just started welling up and my boobs were aching! 

pregnancy is weird


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> its daft to be tearful over a teddy right?
> 
> 
> today on the bus this baby was crying and i joined in! for no reason - just started welling up and my boobs were aching!
> 
> pregnancy is weird

no not daft, its all your hormones kicking in, i have been like it for weeks, seems to get better for a few days and then is terrible, i can't even talk about LM without crying at the min lol, or watching birthing programmes on tv when the baby cries i am in floods hehe, damn hormones!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Jo - That's annoying! Family! :hugs:
> 
> Sam - How rude! LOL I'm sure he doesn't mean to wake you... but still! You and Splodgette need your sleep!
> 
> i know, makes me so mad hehe!! hows you hun?Click to expand...

I'm living and breathing, albeit not through my nose as much as I'd like! I'm so tired of being sick! :( Can't even tell heads or tails from my chart. Fudged temps just to make it look prettier! I'm annoyed! Worried that I won't know when to do my progesterone test! Of course the month I'm supposed to get the test is the month that I won't know when O was! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

hello

We are watching the moto gp! going good so far! porr rossi broke his leg tho!


----------



## caz & bob

were watching it to hunnie aww i no poor rossi xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

laying in bed watching the goonies feeling preety meh and yuck today feel so sick and head hurts so being lazy


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> laying in bed watching the goonies feeling preety meh and yuck today feel so sick and head hurts so being lazy

hope you feel better Lindsey...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

17 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Sam:)


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 17 Weeks!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all up ready for work gota go get money out for my cab ah well least its not a long day 9-2


----------



## MissyMojo

MOrniing everyone

happy 17 weeks sam

im feeling naf today - mood selecter seems to be stuck between grumpy and tearful


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> MOrniing everyone
> 
> happy 17 weeks sam
> 
> im feeling naf today - mood selecter seems to be stuck between grumpy and tearful

awww hun, sorry to hear that, i have been grumpy al weekend, very highly strung, take it easy today and if you need to cry, just cry!! sending you hugs sweetie,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks darling 



all i had yesterday from my family friends was 

" your gonna be huge if ur this big at 16w! "

"are you sure your only 16w"

"is it twins"

had to keep reminding ppl i've always been big around my belly and that my "bump" is still pretty much me n my padding

then his mam when i got in was all "i'm not cming out in november to see the baby" paying the bloody matyr - saying she was the only "grandmother" this baby was ever gonna have (she doesnt count my step mum as shes not a "Blood relative") which really got me upset as it drove home the fact that my mum isnt here and will never get to see me have this baby, and how much im missing her, aparently her n dave are "more important" then my family!

argh 

cant w8 to get bk home to cyprus and ignore all this bullshit


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> thanks darling
> 
> 
> 
> all i had yesterday from my family friends was
> 
> " your gonna be huge if ur this big at 16w! "
> 
> "are you sure your only 16w"
> 
> "is it twins"
> 
> had to keep reminding ppl i've always been big around my belly and that my "bump" is still pretty much me n my padding
> 
> then his mam when i got in was all "i'm not cming out in november to see the baby" paying the bloody matyr - saying she was the only "grandmother" this baby was ever gonna have (she doesnt count my step mum as shes not a "Blood relative") which really got me upset as it drove home the fact that my mum isnt here and will never get to see me have this baby, and how much im missing her, aparently her n dave are "more important" then my family!
> 
> argh
> 
> cant w8 to get bk home to cyprus and ignore all this bullshit

yeah families are great aren't they!! thats why for me its so much easier as i have none on my side, haven't spoken to them for 18 years, matts parents live 200 miles away and i don't really have contact with them, matt speaks to them of course but for me i avoid them at all costs lmao, saves conflicts that i just don't want.
i know its hard but you just gotta bite your tongue, David needs to tell them to back off, try chat with him hun.
as for your bump, well love it!!! enjoy having it and relish every minute of it!! the bigger you are the prouder you are hehe thats my motto and i am enourmous lmao, only stressful thing for me is the lack of maternity wear in shops where i live but i am thinking of making me some lovely pants out of the black refuse sacks we have and adding some colour with the blue recycling bags, maybe some nice patches on them? i can make you some too if you like?
ooooo and i can make some nice hems on some cut off style with some gaffa tape!!!
lady gaga stylee!!! we will look stunning!!


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl 

david did have a word with his mum for me thankfully

have u tried shopping online for some maternity bits?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> pmsl
> 
> david did have a word with his mum for me thankfully
> 
> have u tried shopping online for some maternity bits?

problem being, according to different brands i am different sizes so not sure what size to get, so in some places i am measuring as a size 8 whereas in others i am size 12, been trawling the net all weekend but up to now the only thing that sounds appealing is the bin bags!!


----------



## MissyMojo

with new look even if ur local new look dont do mat range u can order online try it on and then return to store, dorothy perkins are the same, try peacocks and asos.com for cheap mat wear -


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> with new look even if ur local new look dont do mat range u can order online try it on and then return to store, dorothy perkins are the same, try peacocks and asos.com for cheap mat wear -

yeah i am a fuddy duddy though, i like to waer 3 quarter shorts and things with the big belly band lol, when not pg i love my hipsters and stuff but find them uncomfortable when pg as they sit on my c section scar so i like the big jersey band that goes over the bump, having real trouble finding them, i have one decent pair of H&M jeans, one pair of H&M 3 quarters and some maxi dresses. now the maxi dresses will do me all the way through but the jeans and 3 quarters are now getting tight, so i ordered a pair of jeans with the band from next online and they fall down!!! they have about 3 inches either side on the hips!!
tried finding H&M mama online and can't and there are no shops near me, so i give up lol


----------



## MissyMojo

bless ya i found asos have an ok range and peacocks were better for tops than bottoms :S


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> bless ya i found asos have an ok range and peacocks were better for tops than bottoms :S

got plenty of tops, loads infact, here in South Wales i think they expect you to walk round nakey on the bottom half when pregnant lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i must admit i have a decent amount of tops im soo not gonna do anything today at all gona b lazy!!


managed to hear nudger on doppler yest but when i tried again when david wanted a listen nudger was hiding lol


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG had to come on and share with you guys, i have been sat for the last 5 mins watching my tummy move as baby kicks!!!! i burst into tears and got all excited lol!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls no sign of :af: yet she should off arrived today xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

awww fab!!!


----------



## caz & bob

still not got a line yet thow im 13dpo today xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed u get it soon xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

my 1st 3rd tir pics!!! what do you think?....

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD270006.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABC27D0005.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop lovely bump darlin x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunn


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a very tearfull morn this morn with mum going on at me about money and sayign we shouldnt try for a baby until we are finacialy stable


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart xx


----------



## caz & bob

aurora your bump is cool hun you look like your goin to burst mojo im 14 dpo not 13dpo xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> OMG had to come on and share with you guys, i have been sat for the last 5 mins watching my tummy move as baby kicks!!!! i burst into tears and got all excited lol!!!!

That's amazing! :cloud9: Love the "pink witchlette" banner too! LOL



LittleAurora said:


> my 1st 3rd tir pics!!! what do you think?....
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD270006.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABC27D0005.jpg

How gorgeous are you?!?! :flower:



lindseyanne said:


> had a very tearfull morn this morn with mum going on at me about money and sayign we shouldnt try for a baby until we are finacialy stable

:hugs: Its hard! Obviously, what she says makes logical sense... but the heart wants what the heart wants! And, honestly... No one would ever have a baby if they waited until everything was perfect! Its got to be your and Ben's decision... not hers!


----------



## hedgewitch

cheers Megg, hows you doing hun? any luck with the chart yet?x


----------



## Megg33k

Pffffffft! Its worse now than before! I don't know what to think!!! My coverline is set .2 degrees lower than usual... so, the last 2 temps would have been below coverline if it was set to the normal 97.3 instead of 97.1. I don't know if I have or haven't, will or won't... very frustrated with it. I guess this is a good way to ensure that I fail the progesterone test on Friday! LOL I'll be happy as long as I get prescription supplements to take after O each cycle. That would make me very happy! But, we'll see! Only 4 sleep until the blood draw. Going to go early in hopes of getting the result the same day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im up got evil ibs playing up this morn bcant be botherd today toooo cold is it friday yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

not yet linds sorry,


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls :af: got me gutted getting prepared this cycle girls im using concieve plus having a cup a day of grapefruit juice and decaff green tea and take in robuisson med to xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies not at work tomoz now have picked up a icky bug so feeling v sick blah


----------



## MissyMojo

aww nooo Bless u hunni :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww nooo Bless u hunni :hugs:

just keep getting hit with bugs and sickness was first flue., then tummy bug, then water infection now back to tummy bug:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

evening sam hun, how r u doing today


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> evening sam hun, how r u doing today

hey hun, bad headache and no movement from baby so not too good lol, hows you? has the MIL from hell backed off yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

yer shes been ok today - i think shes just naturally a worrier + stress over her bro's funeral etc 

but were doing ok,

maybe splodge is having a quiet day, bet she'll b attackin u l8r tonight when all u want is sleep

this is me bump so far 13+4 / 15+1/ 16+4 
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/nudger.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> yer shes been ok today - i think shes just naturally a worrier + stress over her bro's funeral etc
> 
> but were doing ok,
> 
> maybe splodge is having a quiet day, bet she'll b attackin u l8r tonight when all u want is sleep
> 
> this is me bump so far 13+4 / 15+1/ 16+4
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/nudger.jpg

awwww lovely bump!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

you bump is coming on hunnie xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

got baby moving, put my headphones on my tum and played some music, felt baby roll and then kick the crap out of my bladder and kidney,:wacko: so all is ok:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw am glad hun she probably having a lazy day haha xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Whoop whoop for moving


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - Sorry you're feeling crap again! :hugs:

Jo - SO CUTE!!! :)

Sam - Funny how you feel better after having your internals beaten up! :rofl: I'm glad you got her moving though! Any progress on names?


----------



## MissyMojo

Nite nite me darlins xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Nighty night, love!


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> aww nooo Bless u hunni :hugs:
> 
> just keep getting hit with bugs and sickness was first flue., then tummy bug, then water infection now back to tummy bug:growlmad:Click to expand...

hope you feel better hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> yer shes been ok today - i think shes just naturally a worrier + stress over her bro's funeral etc
> 
> but were doing ok,
> 
> maybe splodge is having a quiet day, bet she'll b attackin u l8r tonight when all u want is sleep
> 
> this is me bump so far 13+4 / 15+1/ 16+4
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/nudger.jpg

awww cute baby bump....so cute...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> evening sam hun, how r u doing today
> 
> hey hun, bad headache and no movement from baby so not too good lol, hows you? has the MIL from hell backed off yet?Click to expand...

hope your headaches goes away hun...hope your sweet baby girl gets to moving like crazy for ya...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> got baby moving, put my headphones on my tum and played some music, felt baby roll and then kick the crap out of my bladder and kidney,:wacko: so all is ok:thumbup:

yay!!! glad that she is moving good now hun...:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Linds - Sorry you're feeling crap again! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - SO CUTE!!! :)
> 
> Sam - Funny how you feel better after having your internals beaten up! :rofl: I'm glad you got her moving though! Any progress on names?

no progress as of yet, picked a few names but then other people have decided to use them too so now on the hunt again lol


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> yay!!! glad that she is moving good now hun...:happydance:

thanks hun, yeah she gone quiet again now so i have now decided to leave her till she rolls over again, hows you doing hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hope your headaches goes away hun...hope your sweet baby girl gets to moving like crazy for ya...:winkwink:

headache went for all of 20mins and then came back, been drinking loads, and eaten a meal so really not sure whats causing them, they are getting me down and really hurt though!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Patty, hope your spell works out hun,x


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Linds - Sorry you're feeling crap again! :hugs:
> 
> Jo - SO CUTE!!! :)
> 
> Sam - Funny how you feel better after having your internals beaten up! :rofl: I'm glad you got her moving though! Any progress on names?
> 
> no progress as of yet, picked a few names but then other people have decided to use them too so now on the hunt again lolClick to expand...

What kind of names do you like? Traditional? Non-traditional? Which ones have had to be taken off the table because others have used them? I love girls names! :)


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Patty, hope your spell works out hun,x

thanks sam...I didn't want to bother you hun with any spells I want you to take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy and not have to do anything you know...so hope it doesn't bother ya that I got the other lady to do a spell for me....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooooooohoooo i finaly have a docs apoinment to sort out this bloody infecction:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all! hows it going?


----------



## MissyMojo

morning hun howz u


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hello all! hows it going?

morning hun hows u and lego today?


does any one know how long it take to get swab resuslts back? think il have to make an apointment today or wont be able to get them:wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

i got my results over the phone 4 days later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i got my results over the phone 4 days later

4 days?:| omg thats ages away


----------



## MissyMojo

ur drs might b quicker mine had to be sent across to the other side of cyprus then bk,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ur drs might b quicker mine had to be sent across to the other side of cyprus then bk,

lmao then il be waiting longer ur docs sounds alot better then mine. i THINK af may be on the way in the next week or so cramps have started:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ok ladies due to seriouse health problems sam (hedgewitch) will no longer be doing fertility spells her health and that of baby need to come first she does feel guilty for letting people down but i have told her her she needs to look after herself and rest before things get worse


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today in pain with :af: today xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all today in pain with :af: today xxxxx

not too bad sorry about af getting you. ive been docs today finaly got in about my infection only to be told she cant do swabs and she has booked me in with the nurse for TWO weeks time:growlmad: ben was not a happy chappy and made it clear to her so shes given me antibioutics on a guess:happydance: oh on the plus side finaly managed to get a referal to be tested for arthritis only taken me since i was 7!


----------



## caz & bob

the doctors are hope less they seem hun hope the antibiotics help you and glad you got a referral xxxx :hugs::hugs: how is sam xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> the doctors are hope less they seem hun hope the antibiotics help you and glad you got a referral xxxx :hugs::hugs: how is sam xxxxx

sent her to rest shes got a mri scan tomorrow as have found she has a infection int he neuro system and the brain


----------



## caz & bob

aww send her my love hun hope shes better soon xxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

sendind sam some love xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a call from the doc i saw today she wants me to go in tomoz at 2 for a swab bens moaning at her must of worked haha


----------



## Megg33k

Poor Sam! Give her and Splodgette my love!


----------



## caz & bob

haha must of linz glad your getting it done hun xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, thankyou for your well wishes,
how are we all tonight?


----------



## caz & bob

are you Jew 13th November hun if you are that's my birthday hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> are you Jew 13th November hun if you are that's my birthday hun xxxx

due the 15th but will be getting c sectioned early, sorry to hear af got you and you're in pain hun,x


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun the pain isn't that bad now hun tell you the truth xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not too bad, Sam! Going for progesterone testing tomorrow! Thinking of you... Wishing you could be well, honey!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Not too bad, Sam! Going for progesterone testing tomorrow! Thinking of you... Wishing you could be well, honey!

hope it all goes well for you hun!! let me know later on,x
thanks, just a bit of a shock to be honest, i knew something wasn't right but wasn't expecting that lol, just gotta make sure i don't get stressed and blow a gasket.........literally lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are we all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today? i have an achy bump today, had a few niggles yesterday but this morning it feels like i did a million sit ups! bring on the belly pop lol, she's gonna blow and blow big, will be huge!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are we all today?

morning linds, hows you today sweet?x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are we all today?
> 
> morning linds, hows you today sweet?xClick to expand...

got an icky tum still how are you today? hosp rang yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

Linz glad ur finally getting sorted! :hugs:

CAz n Bob :hug: sorry bout the :witch: xxxx

Sam :hug: :kiss: hope u feel better soon my darling

Meg :hug: how u doing sweetness?

Aurora :hug: hi hun


i'm doing alright, feeling a bit better than yest but not much tbh, funeral was hard - not so much cos i was close to him (i barely knew him) but just generally it made me think a lot about my mum and + my prego hormones = crying woman, 

sending you all squishy :hugs2: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

HUgs back!!


I am heading out to the pool in my sexy (not) new maternity tankini! lol!!! going early so there is no one else there to see me haul my fat ass in and outof the water! lol!!

Sam...need more bump pics!


----------



## MissyMojo

i need a preggo tankini or summat! my swimsuit dont fit and i dont have a neat enough bump yet for just a bikini 

i agree sam can we see a splodgette bump?


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls!

Jo - Hey sweetie! I'm okay, and you?

Sam - PICS! LOL I actually went for the progesterone test about 10 hours ago. I decided to have more faith in my chart than how I felt. So, I did it! Results within 12 hours now, I would think!

Linds - Hey hun! :)

Aurora - I'm sure you look adorable!

If I missed anyone... it's almost 4am! Sorry! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing ok 
can any of the preggo girls answer this - when u sneeze do u fel ur bump get tight?


----------



## hedgewitch

yep hehe, and i also get a whopping pain sometimes right across the bump, bloody hurts!!! hehe i also bought a tankini last weekend, need it for my hydrotherapy but hated going last time, pool was full of old men with their arthritis and i felt really self conscious, lol cos i am gorgeous!!:dohh:nah i am never that undressed in front of anyone except hubby:blush: (which is how i got pg lmao)
will get some pics in a bit for you all!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got bk from the docs she hurt me and i cried lol and she got annoyed sumin is majorly up for me i cant take a speculem or a tiny swab without pain:cry: got even more meds now shes guessing at thrush so have gota keep taking the tabs for bv and also pessary and creem for thrush


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz :hugs: sam carnt wait to see the pic hunnie xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feel such a weirdo that i get pain wtich thing like that and she was getting really angry with me and jsut did a swab blindly stuk it in really forecfull and twisted my god did it hurt still sore now


----------



## caz & bob

she sounds so evil her i would change my doc if i were you hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening all

evening hun hope ur resting!


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam how you feelin hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> hi sam how you feelin hun xxxx

feeling blurgh to be honest but i am sure it will pass, hows you today hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening hun hope ur resting!

yeah i am resting, arse welded to the couch lol, starving to death though hehe, chinese tonight yum yum!!!!x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening hun hope ur resting!
> 
> yeah i am resting, arse welded to the couch lol, starving to death though hehe, chinese tonight yum yum!!!!xClick to expand...

ooooh could really do with a chinky had pizza myself


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> ooooh could really do with a chinky had pizza myself

hehe just sent him to go do the man thing and gather food, singapore fried rice, salt and pepper king prawns, prawn toast, chips and prawn crackers yummy!


----------



## LittleAurora

I'm sensing a prawn shaped theme there!! Lol


----------



## caz & bob

sounds nice that sam i love chinese were goin at the weekend i am ok apart from the headach of this clomid hun xxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I'm sensing a prawn shaped theme there!! Lol

lol yeah i love them, don't know what it is but i am craving spice and peppers which i am told is unusual for carrying a gilr, hows you hun? how did the pool visit go?


----------



## hedgewitch

and i crave cheese too??


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> sounds nice that sam i love chinese were goin at the weekend i am ok apart from the headach of this clomid hun xxxxxx

aww hun, i must admit i don't miss those symptoms, hated them!! hope you feel better soon


----------



## MissyMojo

eveing girls

linds :hugs: 

Sam - enjoy the chinese

i dnt have any cravings!


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?....stopping by to see how everyone is doing and what all you have been up to....I'm getting ready to start supper...so what did you all do today?..:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg any news yet?
hi Patty, not much for me!! back on bed rest as i have this infection in my nervous system so not allowed to get stressed out incase i bring on a seizure now, urgh i hate resting!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> Megg any news yet?
> hi Patty, not much for me!! back on bed rest as i have this infection in my nervous system so not allowed to get stressed out incase i bring on a seizure now, urgh i hate resting!!!

sam I'm sorry hun that your having to go through that...I hope it gets better for ya...sending you lots of hugs your way hun...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No results today. Tomorrow it seems!

I know resting can be a drag, but you have to rest for Splodgette! Be well, honey!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

great a mth of worldcup cant stand footy:dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

Hello all! !how are you??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Hello all! !how are you??

bored lol waiting to here from sam find out how her mri went . how are u and lego its going so fast for you!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all fine xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Any news on Sam?? Don't want to text and disturb her!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Any news on Sam?? Don't want to text and disturb her!!

yeh hun een chatting to her on yahoo wasnt too good 

got some shadows on the brain so they reckon the damage of the myelin is a lot worse than what they thought, the clot has moved 1mm and there is fluid at the front near her temperal lobes


----------



## caz & bob

awww tell her i am thinking of here hun give her some :hugs: off me xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

~HEy ladies

:hugs; and get well soons to sam

:hug: to u all- flying vsiti from me this pm im feeling poorly x


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to Sam! :(


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get better soon mojo xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> Any news on Sam?? Don't want to text and disturb her!!

lmao i am already disturbed!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Jo whats up hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girlshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_53.gif
hope you are all well this evening
not doing too good at the min, had to have a brain scan today as the headaches got so bad, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_4.gifgot a fluid build up on my temperal lobes and its messing with my seizures, also got an infection of my nervous system too, the clot has moved 1mm so they now worried i may have a bad seizure and the damage to my myelin is not too good either. lots of shadowy areas on my brainhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif

on a brighter note baby is fine, she is moving about and kicking, been a bit worried after her wonderful display where hubby felt her she has been quiet but i just had a coffee and she let me know she's about hehe!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_1.gif
anyways enough about me, how are we all


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya sam - is being on here resting ??? lol :hug:

just this damn cold i cant seem to shift - and having been in uk i've caught up with friends - saying goodbye today again was heartbreaking - i still keep crying now over it, my best friend Nikki is like my sister - i love her and her kids to absolute peices, would do anything for them - have done regularly and saying goodbye today knowing it'll be a year until i see them again is horrible


on a lighter note i've sat down and started pricing up things for nudgers nursery - some totally necessary like bedding for moses and cot etc - some frivolous bits like matching rug and curtains and lampshade and night lights - not like nudger will care about those bits, but i will! also priced up getting all my basics for clothes and towels etc ... = £££££ + £££££ +££££ lol


----------



## Megg33k

Doesn't is always equal loads of money? Speaking of nursery bits... Does anyone know if baby furniture requires assembly or not? Because the place where my wardrobe and dresser were ordered said I'd need an open bed truck to pick it up. That sounds as if there could be a height issue. That confuses me, as I assumed we'd have to assemble it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Doesn't is always equal loads of money? Speaking of nursery bits... Does anyone know if baby furniture requires assembly or not? Because the place where my wardrobe and dresser were ordered said I'd need an open bed truck to pick it up. That sounds as if there could be a height issue. That confuses me, as I assumed we'd have to assemble it!

i know when u buy here most of the time its flat pack


----------



## LittleAurora

hi girls..sad morning here. Got some horrible news this morning.


I don't know if you remember a while ago I posted about a friend who gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby boy, who then died very quickly.

Well they got the PM results back, and my friend (the babies daddy) decided to take his bike out and take his own life. His wife, is understandably unbelievably devastated. In fact I don't think thats the word for it. She doesn't see a way out of her grief.

I'm in total shock


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't is always equal loads of money? Speaking of nursery bits... Does anyone know if baby furniture requires assembly or not? Because the place where my wardrobe and dresser were ordered said I'd need an open bed truck to pick it up. That sounds as if there could be a height issue. That confuses me, as I assumed we'd have to assemble it!
> 
> i know when u buy here most of the time its flat packClick to expand...

Thanks, hun! :hugs:



LittleAurora said:


> hi girls..sad morning here. Got some horrible news this morning.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you remember a while ago I posted about a friend who gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby boy, who then died very quickly.
> 
> Well they got the PM results back, and my friend (the babies daddy) decided to take his bike out and take his own life. His wife, is understandably unbelievably devastated. In fact I don't think thats the word for it. She doesn't see a way out of her grief.
> 
> I'm in total shock

OMG! :cry: That's bloody awful! I just want to give your friend the biggest hug ever (one for you too)! I can't even begin to imagine what she must be feeling!!! Did he do it just because of the loss (which is definitely sad enough)? Or was there something in the PM results that pushed him over the edge? I just can't fathom suicide... I'm in pieces for all involved! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hi girls..sad morning here. Got some horrible news this morning.
> 
> 
> I don't know if you remember a while ago I posted about a friend who gave birth to a beautiful healthy baby boy, who then died very quickly.
> 
> Well they got the PM results back, and my friend (the babies daddy) decided to take his bike out and take his own life. His wife, is understandably unbelievably devastated. In fact I don't think thats the word for it. She doesn't see a way out of her grief.
> 
> I'm in total shock

oh my god that poor woman:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no :cry: aurora how totally devastating :hug: to you xx and your friend xx


megg stuff here is usually flat pack too:S 

:hug: to you all xx im having a very lazy day playing the tribe on FB


----------



## LittleAurora

Meg, It was becasue he couldnt accept the loss of his son. The thing is we dont know if he took the bike out and rode angry and upset and it was all a tragic accident, or he ment to feel pain but not die, or he ment to kill himself. We wil lnever know and now this woman has lost everything.


----------



## melbaby

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Sam cast for me this cycle, and I am currently in the 2ww. I've been going back to read earlier posts in this looooong hedgewitch thread off and on. I hope you all are doing well, you seem like such a nice group of ladies. Sam, I read about your scan. I hope you are doing well! Take care everyone,

Melissa


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies
Aurora, so sorry to hear that, i can however relate as i contemplated taking my own life when Lilly-Maye passed away, i was however able to to "deal" with it but i had to have matt come home from work as he was working away at the time as he was talking about hanging himself in his grief, all he wanted was to be with his daughter. the grief overwhelmed him and his loss was unbearable. the loss of a child is in no way describable, i have had m/c's and also ectopic and they were nothing like what we felt when we lost LM. matt also displayed anger and hurt and i will be honest for a long time i was so scared of losing him too.
i send your friend many deep condolensces. all i can say is take it an hour at a time and let her be aware that you are there for her.xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just piged out on tuna pasta bake that ben made was lush mmmmmmm


----------



## caz & bob

awww aurora :hugs: its so hard to deal with things when it involves some one close to you like that send her my love xxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> just piged out on tuna pasta bake that ben made was lush mmmmmmm

mmm sounds nice, not sure what we are having tonight yet but i am starving!!!


----------



## caz & bob

are you all watch in England girls xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> aww no :cry: aurora how totally devastating :hug: to you xx and your friend xx
> 
> 
> megg stuff here is usually flat pack too:S
> 
> :hug: to you all xx im having a very lazy day playing the tribe on FB

Okay, starting to feel better. LOL While it would be nice if there was no assembly required, I would prefer that it wasn't already furniture shaped when picking it up! 



LittleAurora said:


> Meg, It was becasue he couldnt accept the loss of his son. The thing is we dont know if he took the bike out and rode angry and upset and it was all a tragic accident, or he ment to feel pain but not die, or he ment to kill himself. We wil lnever know and now this woman has lost everything.

I hate that she's left with no answers... not knowing if he meant it the way it turned out... or not. Its heart breaking! :cry: Keeping you and your friend in my thoughts!



hedgewitch said:


> afternoon ladies
> Aurora, so sorry to hear that, i can however relate as i contemplated taking my own life when Lilly-Maye passed away, i was however able to to "deal" with it but i had to have matt come home from work as he was working away at the time as he was talking about hanging himself in his grief, all he wanted was to be with his daughter. the grief overwhelmed him and his loss was unbearable. the loss of a child is in no way describable, i have had m/c's and also ectopic and they were nothing like what we felt when we lost LM. matt also displayed anger and hurt and i will be honest for a long time i was so scared of losing him too.
> i send your friend many deep condolensces. all i can say is take it an hour at a time and let her be aware that you are there for her.xx

Couldn't imagine it if I tried! I'm just glad that you and Matt both came out of it in such a way that Splodgette has been given a chance to grow and thrive! I'm sure she's a perfect little gift from LM to reward you both for being so strong! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> are you all watch in England girls xxxxx

unfortunatly yes sounds like a swarem of bees!


----------



## caz & bob

haha i no it does haha xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

makes me wonder why the tv is taken over for a month by football, a sport renoundly associated with mens sport, what about us women, why dont we have a month dedicated to us?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> makes me wonder why the tv is taken over for a month by football, a sport renoundly associated with mens sport, what about us women, why dont we have a month dedicated to us?

cos ppl that run tv are mostly blokes! off t bed all got headache from these bloomin horns night night xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing today?....I have just gotten up from my 3 hour nap:sleep: I didn't sleep to good last night at all...so what all have you all been up to today?


----------



## caz & bob

that should be true sam but i dont think it wil ever happen haha night linz hi frogger been ok her how about you xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> makes me wonder why the tv is taken over for a month by football, a sport renoundly associated with mens sport, what about us women, why dont we have a month dedicated to us?

Cause we get the other 11 months? LOL

Btw, results were 0.6. Imagine my confusion!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:growlmad: i am not ammused tryna get rid of bv with antibiotics well the bloody antipiotics have given me thrush!:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## LittleAurora

Here is my latest bump pic! 
I think it grew!! LOL...i keep banging things of it...like fridge doors or trying to squeeze thru gaps that are to small lol


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0kjk007-1.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

your looking lovely hunni :)


Linz - i get thrush of anti - b's too its a never ending bloody cycle isnt it 

i enjoyed the footy last night, we dont get a month of telly :( imagaine if we took over itv with girly films!! how mint would tht b? shows like extrmeme makeover home editon then greys anatomy n followed up by a soft film :) = oh w8 thats just my sky + planner lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> your looking lovely hunni :)
> 
> 
> Linz - i get thrush of anti - b's too its a never ending bloody cycle isnt it
> 
> i enjoyed the footy last night, we dont get a month of telly :( imagaine if we took over itv with girly films!! how mint would tht b? shows like extrmeme makeover home editon then greys anatomy n followed up by a soft film :) = oh w8 thats just my sky + planner lol

yep it is and reall peeing me off all i want is sex!


----------



## MissyMojo

you'll get there hunni - i had the pessary gel for the BV for 5 days then the pessarys for thrush for 4 and it got me right - eventually


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> you'll get there hunni - i had the pessary gel for the BV for 5 days then the pessarys for thrush for 4 and it got me right - eventually

ive gottabs for the bv make me feel so uck give me a hell of a headache and shes also prescribed me passarys for thrush but dont wanna take that till i finish these tabs


----------



## MissyMojo

the gel is ucky too but i promise u'll get it sorted, then u'll b preg n sex will b the furthest thing from ur mind


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - You look AMAZING! I love it! :hugs:

Linds - Sorry, hun! Sounds super frustrating!!!

Jo - I guess I can't complain because my hubby doesn't watch sports... So I don't have to worry about such things! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Aurora - You look AMAZING! I love it! :hugs:
> 
> Linds - Sorry, hun! Sounds super frustrating!!!
> 
> Jo - I guess I can't complain because my hubby doesn't watch sports... So I don't have to worry about such things! LOL

lucky u megg imn prepareing for a headache again as ben has to watch EVERY game :dohh: and them bloody horns make me wanna scream!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I married a geek! I hadn't thought of this perk... but I'm glad for it now! 

I'm sorry you're having to deal with the frustrations of the "lady garden" issues... but now sports too? He'll be lucky if you don't throw something at his head! LOL


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all linz :hugs: hun well i take my last and final pill tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all linz :hugs: hun well i take my last and final pill tonight xxxxxxxx

fongers crossed for this cycle fore u hun ive got mega af cramp type pains so think im due on preeety soon


----------



## caz & bob

aw your probably are about to then hun xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw your probably are about to then hun xxxxxxx

i know i am this mth as havent been able to dtd just hope it holds out until i can treat the thrush too! next mth is MY month!


----------



## caz & bob

awww fx for you hun that it will be xxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hey Everyone,
how are you all doing?


Sam hun how are you doing?...hope your feeling good....sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

girls will you take a look at this and tell me what you think
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/349768-confused-my-dates-going-insane.html


----------



## Megg33k

Replied!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Replied!

thanks hun, how are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Meh. Annoyed that I was right about not having ovulated this time. Annoyed that I might end up with a FS before I can have another shot at a 7dpo progesterone test. Trying to decide if I'm going to kill this cycle and run for the next... or try and wait it out a bit longer. I'm really not bad though... Nothing major to complain about! How are you feeling?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Meh. Annoyed that I was right about not having ovulated this time. Annoyed that I might end up with a FS before I can have another shot at a 7dpo progesterone test. Trying to decide if I'm going to kill this cycle and run for the next... or try and wait it out a bit longer. I'm really not bad though... Nothing major to complain about! How are you feeling?

yeah it pisses me off that you know your cycle better than anyone else yet docs will try tell you different, we live with it every day not just at an appointment!! i was gonna say i just went back looking for your results and with that result i agree you didn't ov this cycle. not sure what to do about killing this cycle but i am guessing a progesterone shot will sort of wipe the slate so you can restart?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Meh. Annoyed that I was right about not having ovulated this time. Annoyed that I might end up with a FS before I can have another shot at a 7dpo progesterone test. Trying to decide if I'm going to kill this cycle and run for the next... or try and wait it out a bit longer. I'm really not bad though... Nothing major to complain about! How are you feeling?
> 
> yeah it pisses me off that you know your cycle better than anyone else yet docs will try tell you different, we live with it every day not just at an appointment!! i was gonna say i just went back looking for your results and with that result i agree you didn't ov this cycle. not sure what to do about killing this cycle but i am guessing a progesterone shot will sort of wipe the slate so you can restart?Click to expand...

I have a Provera prescription I can pick up tomorrow at noon. That would do it! It would take a good 10 days to get to CD1... but I assume that's quicker than waiting it out! I don't think I ovulated on Cycle 0 last time either... but I did on Cycle 1. I need to get that test re-done before the fertility specialist. Because I don't need a FS if its just my progesterone! Blah!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I have a Provera prescription I can pick up tomorrow at noon. That would do it! It would take a good 10 days to get to CD1... but I assume that's quicker than waiting it out! I don't think I ovulated on Cycle 0 last time either... but I did on Cycle 1. I need to get that test re-done before the fertility specialist. Because I don't need a FS if its just my progesterone! Blah!

lol you sound as confused as me hehe


----------



## frogger3240

Megg if it were me I would go and pick up the prescription for provera and start a new...thats what I would do not telling you to do that just thought I would share my thoughts on it...:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I have a Provera prescription I can pick up tomorrow at noon. That would do it! It would take a good 10 days to get to CD1... but I assume that's quicker than waiting it out! I don't think I ovulated on Cycle 0 last time either... but I did on Cycle 1. I need to get that test re-done before the fertility specialist. Because I don't need a FS if its just my progesterone! Blah!
> 
> lol you sound as confused as me heheClick to expand...

I am! LOL



frogger3240 said:


> Megg if it were me I would go and pick up the prescription for provera and start a new...thats what I would do not telling you to do that just thought I would share my thoughts on it...:winkwink:

That's the plan, lovely! :) Sometimes it would be nice if someone would just tell me what to do, tbh! Haha!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all so tired didnt get any kip until around half 3 last night was in too much pain with my shoulder ended up calling nhs direct to put my mind at ease guy said sounds like arthritic pain so that would all add in especialy as my knees and fingers have been sore tooo


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hey Everyone,
> how are you all doing?
> 
> 
> Sam hun how are you doing?...hope your feeling good....sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:

hey hun, hows you? i am poorly sick, got a full blown cold on the go aswell as my infection hehe so feeling like my bed is the best place but its so boring in there!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all so tired didnt get any kip until around half 3 last night was in too much pain with my shoulder ended up calling nhs direct to put my mind at ease guy said sounds like arthritic pain so that would all add in especialy as my knees and fingers have been sore tooo

get some painkillers down your neck and rest up!!


----------



## hedgewitch

megg glad you're picking up the script, get on with a new cycle!! you will feel much better when you back on the horse so to speak


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all so tired didnt get any kip until around half 3 last night was in too much pain with my shoulder ended up calling nhs direct to put my mind at ease guy said sounds like arthritic pain so that would all add in especialy as my knees and fingers have been sore tooo
> 
> get some painkillers down your neck and rest up!!Click to expand...

cant have to go work 12-3.15 to cover so tired lol


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely will!!! Sorry you're feeling so poorly, hun... You too, Linds! :hugs: all around!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I definitely will!!! Sorry you're feeling so poorly, hun... You too, Linds! :hugs: all around!

lmao just re read that, hmmm is kevin like a horse??? second thought i don't want to know lol
need to get my head out of the gutter hehe, thats what 17 weeks with no sex does lmao


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I definitely will!!! Sorry you're feeling so poorly, hun... You too, Linds! :hugs: all around!
> 
> lmao just re read that, hmmm is kevin like a horse??? second thought i don't want to know lol
> need to get my head out of the gutter hehe, thats what 17 weeks with no sex does lmaoClick to expand...

I shall refrain from answering! LOL Actually, that's sort of what my dad said after the first loss... and it was much more disturbing coming from him than you! Haha! Also said it was more fun to make them than to raise them... but ew. :( I'm adopted, so I like to think they never even tried! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies hope you are all well i am major broody just got back from work 3 hours in a creche had a baby fast asleep on me:cloud9:


----------



## hedgewitch

feel so poorly and there's nothing i can take!! its so attractive having snot don't you think? full blown cold and cough , earache and some very colourful green stuff!! lovely!
hope everyone else is better than i am


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> feel so poorly and there's nothing i can take!! its so attractive having snot don't you think? full blown cold and cough , earache and some very colourful green stuff!! lovely!
> hope everyone else is better than i am

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aww sam hope you get better :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Sam! :hugs: Sounds dreadful!


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls

popping in with :hugs: all round xx


----------



## hedgewitch

i feel like poo, can't sleep, can't breathe, coughing, sore throat and feel awful, so got up and come downstairs to have a hot lemon and honey to soothe my throat. tried olbas oil and its not working to clear my sinuses, anyone know if vaporub is ok to use in pregnancy?
the sun is just creeping above the horizon and looks lovely, that "inbetween" time of the day


----------



## Megg33k

I believe its okay! But, that's more of an "I haven't heard that its NOT okay, so it must be" sort of thing!


----------



## hedgewitch

so tired, been waiting for you all to get up!! bnb is quiet in the middle of the night lol, so is tv, not much on at all.


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I believe its okay! But, that's more of an "I haven't heard that its NOT okay, so it must be" sort of thing!

cheers hun


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> so tired, been waiting for you all to get up!! bnb is quiet in the middle of the night lol, so is tv, not much on at all.

You're telling me! I think I'm about to drug myself to sleep! LOL Not really tired, but already 2:30am. Methinks the Xanax bottle is calling!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls 

Sam - i still have my cold so i am exactly where u are - i used a little bit of vicks on a tissue to try and help for the last few days, just tincy abouts - i figured if we use it on snuffly babies, then baby mummies should get it too 


:hugs: to everyone


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Sam - i still have my cold so i am exactly where u are - i used a little bit of vicks on a tissue to try and help for the last few days, just tincy abouts - i figured if we use it on snuffly babies, then baby mummies should get it too
> 
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

jo have found a link that says what u can take in pregnany dunno if it will help u or not https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-over-the-counter-medications-during-pregnancy_1486462.bc


----------



## MissyMojo

i cnt get that link to work hun, but thanks - right now im tucked up in bed with laptop and wishing the day away


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all! 

Was at the midwife today, lego is measuring big for dates! Have to go back in 2 weeks to be re measured and if its still big then ill be sent for a scan!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!
> 
> Was at the midwife today, lego is measuring big for dates! Have to go back in 2 weeks to be re measured and if its still big then ill be sent for a scan!

oh hope all is ok hun 
:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im in so much pain today my shoulder and collar bone have been playing up for weeks thinking of putting it up ina sling see if it helps any :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww hunni :hugs: x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww hunni :hugs: x

have tio wait for nhs to move there asses and send me my letter for a referal to hosp to sort all this out nurse i spoke to the other night said it all sounds like artritic pains


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed u get sumat sorted soon x x


----------



## LittleAurora

yea it will be fine...just dont fancy a 10lb'er! lol

Sorry about your shoulder! hope it eases! get some brufen in ya!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all fine and get better soon aurora i bet shes going to be a big one xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies

just to let u girls know

i have skype now :) humphreysmooks :)


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!
> 
> Was at the midwife today, lego is measuring big for dates! Have to go back in 2 weeks to be re measured and if its still big then ill be sent for a scan!

EEK! Def don't want an enormous baby! LOL Excited to hear what they find out! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Sam x

:hugs: x x


----------



## LittleAurora

hello sam how you feelin?


----------



## Megg33k

'Ello, Sam!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all


----------



## MissyMojo

:cry: just spent the last 20 mins or so looking at some old photos of me as a baby, and my mum too, its kind of scary how much we look alike x


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are you all today? 
i am so poorly sick lol, all the usual flu symptoms, achy bump from coughing so much though. feel so sick but hoping it will pass soon. worse today than i was yesterday so hoping tomorrow i may feel a bit better. thanks for asking,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> :cry: just spent the last 20 mins or so looking at some old photos of me as a baby, and my mum too, its kind of scary how much we look alike x

awww bless, i haven't any pics of me as a baby, only got one from when i was about one lol.


----------



## caz & bob

aww :hugs: sam xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thought i'd share my 18 weeks pics lol


----------



## MissyMojo

wow sam u look great!

gonna pop pics on FB - then i'll pop the link here for u ladies!


----------



## caz & bob

awww hun you have gone huge haha xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=178962&id=516385274&l=d767368938


----------



## hedgewitch

lol thanks girls, i feel huge hehe


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

gosh you do look alike Jo!!


----------



## MissyMojo

its scary how much - and emotional too, i hope nudger looks similar to me so that some of my mum lives on - i miss her soo damn much


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> feel so poorly and there's nothing i can take!! its so attractive having snot don't you think? full blown cold and cough , earache and some very colourful green stuff!! lovely!
> hope everyone else is better than i am

sam hun hope you get to feeling better soon ...sending you lots of hugs and love your way...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> thought i'd share my 18 weeks pics lol
> View attachment 91183
> 
> 
> View attachment 91184
> 
> 
> View attachment 91185

awww ain't your baby belly sooo cute....love it sam...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam hun hope you get to feeling better soon ...sending you lots of hugs and love your way...:hugs:

thanks hun, feeling so poorly, Em now come down with it too so now she feeling rough too lol, least she can take lemsips and cough mixture, i can't take a thing,
how are you doing hun?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> its scary how much - and emotional too, i hope nudger looks similar to me so that some of my mum lives on - i miss her soo damn much

i bet you do and i am sure nudger is gonna look just like you both and also have a bit of the spirit of you both in there too!! sending you hugs sweetie,x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

sam love the bump!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam love the bump!!!

lol thanks hun, feeling rather whale like lol. hows you and Lego?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope we are all doing ok today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies those of you not wanting af this mth can u send her my way please im impatient for my cycle to start i wanna use my cbfm!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Lovely bump! You look amazing!

Linds - You can have her until the 24th, then she's mine!

Jo - Love those pics! You definitely look similar! :)

I bear a striking resemblance to my mom and my cousin... and I'm ADOPTED! Its bizarre!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Lovely bump! You look amazing!
> 
> Linds - You can have her until the 24th, then she's mine!
> 
> Jo - Love those pics! You definitely look similar! :)
> 
> I bear a striking resemblance to my mom and my cousin... and I'm ADOPTED! Its bizarre!

megg gonna pm u


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam - Lovely bump! You look amazing!
> 
> Linds - You can have her until the 24th, then she's mine!
> 
> Jo - Love those pics! You definitely look similar! :)
> 
> I bear a striking resemblance to my mom and my cousin... and I'm ADOPTED! Its bizarre!
> 
> megg gonna pm uClick to expand...

I got it! Thank you! :hugs: I PM'd you back!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooooooop one tab left af is due any time im gonna be back in the game soooon


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> :yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!

heheh yep lmao ben and i have just chosen our pram ready hahah


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!
> 
> heheh yep lmao ben and i have just chosen our pram ready hahahClick to expand...

Good, good! I already have mine purchased! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!
> 
> heheh yep lmao ben and i have just chosen our pram ready hahahClick to expand...
> 
> Good, good! I already have mine purchased! LOLClick to expand...

lol we would if we had the chnace trust me! lmao but we are still in my parents trying to save up to move out in sept/oct have TONS of baby clothes that ben keeps aqquiring lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!
> 
> heheh yep lmao ben and i have just chosen our pram ready hahahClick to expand...
> 
> Good, good! I already have mine purchased! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> lol we would if we had the chnace trust me! lmao but we are still in my parents trying to save up to move out in sept/oct have TONS of baby clothes that ben keeps aqquiring lolClick to expand...

Yeah... I got it on a great sale! I couldn't help it! What's yours look like? Curiosity!!! I'll check when I wake up though... Its 11:20am and I haven't slept yet. I'm crazy! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: for being back in the game, Linds!
> 
> heheh yep lmao ben and i have just chosen our pram ready hahahClick to expand...
> 
> Good, good! I already have mine purchased! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> lol we would if we had the chnace trust me! lmao but we are still in my parents trying to save up to move out in sept/oct have TONS of baby clothes that ben keeps aqquiring lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I got it on a great sale! I couldn't help it! What's yours look like? Curiosity!!! I'll check when I wake up though... Its 11:20am and I haven't slept yet. I'm crazy! :(Click to expand...

its called the harten gt racer we have huge choice of colours to choose from lol


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon girls

afternooon snotbags:)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls had my hair done today so i feel better now haha xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

tried to google the pram but couldnt see it.....can you post a pic linds? I love looking at prams!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> tried to google the pram but couldnt see it.....can you post a pic linds? I love looking at prams!

yep lol have all the pics waiting this colour for boy and the pinkand brown for girl folds so small tooo
 



Attached Files:







buggy.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









856_g.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









racer-gt-softtasche_g.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









racer-gt-autoadapter_g.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









racer-gt-zusammengelegt_g.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleAurora

Its nice but I prefere the one on your blog lol!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Its nice but I prefere the one on your blog lol!!

lol i did but ive fallen for this one now so has ben :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Its lovely! I tried to look up a pic too, and kept getting motorbikes! LOL I hoped that wasn't what you're put your baby on! :rofl:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Hey Sam hun how are you feeling?...are you feeling any better?...sending you lots and lots of hug and love your way:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all? feeling poop this morn eyes streaming nose bunged up oh how i love hayfever season day 30 today and no af so guessing shes gonna be a longer one


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls - im back in cyprus so my access will be sporadic again

sending each and everyoone of you hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have my first orthapdic appointment monday


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all had a smear test done today that's out off the way now for 3 years xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi everyone, how are you all doing?...Sam hun how are you feeling?..are you feeling any better....sending you lots of hugs and love your way...love ya...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all hope all are well xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls are you all ready for the match xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls are you all ready for the match xxxxxxxxxxxxx

BLAHH shhhhh footballl bad! im watching eastenders instead lol


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all! here are some pics from today. It seems my sons have come out in sympathy! lol

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-5.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0014-3.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-3.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

haha there brill them pics hun linz dont blame you hun im going relax in in the bath when its on xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey all! here are some pics from today. It seems my sons have come out in sympathy! lol
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0011-5.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0014-3.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-3.jpg

:haha:bless them i say ur bumps a girl!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies how are we all tonight?
linds how are you doing today?
aurora love the pics lol, made me chuckle!!
Caz hope you are well hun
Jo glad you are back safe and sound
Patty hope the kids and Tim are behaving!!
Megg hows things at your end?
everyone else hellloooooo!!!

i just stepped foot through the door, been at Cardiff today seeing my specialist and lesft the house at 9am, hate the journey but its worth it to know i am getting the care i need.


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam i ok hun ty just waiting to ovulate glad your getting all the help hun xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies how are we all tonight?
> linds how are you doing today?
> aurora love the pics lol, made me chuckle!!
> Caz hope you are well hun
> Jo glad you are back safe and sound
> Patty hope the kids and Tim are behaving!!
> Megg hows things at your end?
> everyone else hellloooooo!!!
> 
> i just stepped foot through the door, been at Cardiff today seeing my specialist and lesft the house at 9am, hate the journey but its worth it to know i am getting the care i need.

in pain lol knees are killing me how did it go at hosp?


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz hope you stop getting ill and stuff :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - Those pics are ACE! I love it!

Sam - Not too bad! Just waiting on the :witch: and she should fly in around Thursday! FX'd!


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies how are we all tonight?
> linds how are you doing today?
> aurora love the pics lol, made me chuckle!!
> Caz hope you are well hun
> Jo glad you are back safe and sound
> Patty hope the kids and Tim are behaving!!
> Megg hows things at your end?
> everyone else hellloooooo!!!
> 
> i just stepped foot through the door, been at Cardiff today seeing my specialist and lesft the house at 9am, hate the journey but its worth it to know i am getting the care i need.

hey Sam hun we are doing great hun how are you doing?...are you feeling any better?...hoping that you are....sending you sooooooooo much love and hugs to you and your family....:hugs: what are you plans for this weekend?..I think I'm going to be cleaning up the house Tim and the kids are planning on working in the yard getting it cleaned up...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning alll how are you all? off to view a hall this morning trying to arange a suprise 60th for mum for next june


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's sweet, Linds! :)

Not bad tonight (2:50am = night?)... How are you feeling? Knees treating you any better today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Aww! That's sweet, Linds! :)
> 
> Not bad tonight (2:50am = night?)... How are you feeling? Knees treating you any better today?

so far so good yeh but will see what happens when i get in my bro in laws car lol very low down bring on mondays apt thats all i say:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww! That's sweet, Linds! :)
> 
> Not bad tonight (2:50am = night?)... How are you feeling? Knees treating you any better today?
> 
> so far so good yeh but will see what happens when i get in my bro in laws car lol very low down bring on mondays apt thats all i say:haha:Click to expand...

Defo! Hope they get your sorted! :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP last Sunday :) Sam casted for me last month!!!! Still very early days but hoping this is a sticky one.

Good luck and baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

yay congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun hi girls how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ava Grace said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP last Sunday :) Sam casted for me last month!!!! Still very early days but hoping this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx

congrats hun lots of sticky dust your way xx


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies, hope we are all well today


----------



## hedgewitch

Ava Grace said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP last Sunday :) Sam casted for me last month!!!! Still very early days but hoping this is a sticky one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx

Ava, huge congratuations!! such good news and nice to hear back from you, take it easy and let OH run round after you lol, mummy and bubs need spoiling now lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha i carnt wait to be spoiled haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Me either, caz! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all how are you? we just had a bbq bloody freezing out tho:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Not bad! Had a good day! Working on a project... So, had a bit of an adventure! LOL


----------



## caz & bob

it is cold hun your right it was warm earlier xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Not bad! Had a good day! Working on a project... So, had a bit of an adventure! LOL

what you been working on? or is that top secret?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not bad! Had a good day! Working on a project... So, had a bit of an adventure! LOL
> 
> what you been working on? or is that top secret?Click to expand...

Not top secret... but its for a fellow BnB'er... I'll PM you! :) Can't take the chance on her seeing it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

hellooo!! how is every one?? 

Its fathers day here today! So my OH is chillin! 

and tbh so am i lol

Its lovely here today and i think we will be heading down to the beach. But the moto GP is on so im torn!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all well the weather is lovely here to just chilling today with my oh why its daddys day xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

in pain today knees have had me in tears i only tried to get up off the bed :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw what have you done linz xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw what have you done linz xxxx

no idea will find out tomoz:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Linds!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 

how are you doing?

just a flying visit - bk in cyprus so borrowing a m8s tinterweb - will add some piccies to my journal if u facny a look xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey girls,
> 
> how are you doing?
> 
> just a flying visit - bk in cyprus so borrowing a m8s tinterweb - will add some piccies to my journal if u facny a look xxxxxxxx

hiya hun hope u and david and nudger are welll? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

we're doing ok:)

davids gone away on exercise for a few days :S gonna be weird being home alone out here!

sooo glad i have sims 3 ambitions- can pass the time so much easier

still not feeling nudger move but can here them kicking away when i use the dopper, as it sounds like bangs lol !

big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you all had a nice day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are we all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls

morning snotbags:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey hunnis

How we doing today ?

Im babysitting for a friend atm so using her tinterweb :) x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all well today think i will be ovulating in the next day or 2 xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back the orthpedic clinic gota gota have physio have anteria knee cap


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you all had a lovely Litha


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls just done an opk and i think i will get a + in the morning xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0073.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LittleAurora

whoop!!...good luck ;)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope we are all ok today,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i have ovulate today :yipee: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls i have ovulate today :yipee: xxxxxxx

hun that diesnt mean u have ovd the surge like that 24-48 hours b4 ov means ur gearing up int he next day or 2


----------



## snl41296

omg I am going to read some of these threads I got a pregnancy casting spell by gail I cant wait to read some stories My casting was may 28,2010


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon ladies

afternoon snotty:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey all! :wave:

Linds - Love the new siggy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!

thankys:flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!

hey Megg, hows you? besides indulging in some very kinky behaviour with the cat that is lol, hope its not too sore!!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> afternoon snotty:thumbup:

hey hun, still feel like poo, wish this cough would bugger off!! woke up with a really sore bump this morning, all on the sides so thats not helping either!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!
> 
> hey Megg, hows you? besides indulging in some very kinky behaviour with the cat that is lol, hope its not too sore!!Click to expand...

:rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:

I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?

lmao yeah!!
awww hun nothing worse than the waiting around, sending you hugs hun, me well i am still sick, sick of being sick now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!
> 
> hey Megg, hows you? besides indulging in some very kinky behaviour with the cat that is lol, hope its not too sore!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?Click to expand...

thats cos shes coming to me first! lol im still waiting too


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?
> 
> lmao yeah!!
> awww hun nothing worse than the waiting around, sending you hugs hun, me well i am still sick, sick of being sick now lolClick to expand...

Definitely would rather be bleeding than waiting! I know that sounds weird... but its VERY true! LOL

Sorry you're still sick... and then sick of being sick on top of it! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

now now girls no fighting lol!!


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!
> 
> hey Megg, hows you? besides indulging in some very kinky behaviour with the cat that is lol, hope its not too sore!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?Click to expand...
> 
> thats cos shes coming to me first! lol im still waiting tooClick to expand...

Haha! Well, she's scheduled to be here in about 2 days! So, if you can get her and be done in 2 days, I'm okay with that! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> now now girls no fighting lol!!

this is MY mth my readings said so lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :wave:
> 
> Linds - Love the new siggy!
> 
> hey Megg, hows you? besides indulging in some very kinky behaviour with the cat that is lol, hope its not too sore!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: How awful for the people who don't know what you're talking about! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay... Waiting for the :witch: to fly in... but my damn temp won't go down! How's you?Click to expand...
> 
> thats cos shes coming to me first! lol im still waiting tooClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Well, she's scheduled to be here in about 2 days! So, if you can get her and be done in 2 days, I'm okay with that! :rofl:Click to expand...

ive no idea when im due i keep getting cramps and its day 35 average cycle for me is 36 but looks llike shes not coming tomoz


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg have you had one of those readings?


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> now now girls no fighting lol!!
> 
> this is MY mth my readings said so lolClick to expand...

Actually, you can have this month! I'm not set on getting knocked up this cycle! I just want to start it ASAP so I can hopefully ovulate (which I failed to do on my current "cycle") and have my progesterone tested! I'll gladly hand you over my chance at a BFP this month if I can just have my AF show and ovulate for my test! LOL



hedgewitch said:


> Megg have you had one of those readings?

No... I don't know if I want to hear what it would say. Plus, if its a good reading but then isn't correct... That's a HUGE let down! I had an impromptu prediction though... A friend who is fairly new to my life but becoming close pretty quickly told me the other night (out of nowhere, mind you):

"I feel like July is going to be really hard for you, but I don't know why. And, just when you're getting over July, you're going to find out that you're pregnant on September 13." 

Now, that's specific! And, July is a hard month for me! She basically has these moments when she sees/feels things and they're almost always right... but she can't make things come to her, iykwim? Its given me some home... and some room to relax actually!


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i have ovulate today :yipee: xxxxxxx
> 
> hun that diesnt mean u have ovd the surge like that 24-48 hours b4 ov means ur gearing up int he next day or 2Click to expand...

i no linz haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

29 week bumpage!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCdssdD0017.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD001dddd6.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> 29 week bumpage!!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCdssdD0017.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD001dddd6.jpg

nice bump!!! wow can't believe you're 29 weeks now!
gonna post my 19 week ones in a min lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lol here's my 19 weeks bump pics!! thought i'd share too hehe


----------



## Megg33k

You both look amazing! :hugs:

Love your siggy, Sam! Good job, Linds!


----------



## caz & bob

wow you have gone huge sam love the pics xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

am i here? my net keeps going down


----------



## Megg33k

I see you, Linds! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I see you, Linds! LOL

wooop bloody internet died one me


----------



## Megg33k

BnB isn't doing so hot today... definitely a lot of looooooooooong loading times.... and that's difficult for me when SarahMelissa is in labor and only updating on here!!! EEK! Serious business!


----------



## LittleAurora

sam loveing the bump!!! 1 week and your half way there!! when is the next scan of little sametta?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam loveing the bump!!! 1 week and your half way there!! when is the next scan of little sametta?

thanks hun, i got antenatal tomorrow so will be scanned then and also got my 20 week scan next week. as soon as i get back tomorrow i will upload my scan pic lol
it seems weird being halfway in lol, i suppose you could say i was last week though as i will be delivered no later than 36 weeks due to my history, baby more active today which is good but i am in pain with my bump from coughing, constipation and bump stretching lol, ah the joys of pregnancy!!!
how are you feeling? when are you back being scanned?


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> lol here's my 19 weeks bump pics!! thought i'd share too hehe
> View attachment 93073
> 
> 
> View attachment 93074
> 
> 
> View attachment 93075

sam hun your baby bump is soooo cute....and also love the new siggy Lindsey you done a great job on it...:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> BnB isn't doing so hot today... definitely a lot of looooooooooong loading times.... and that's difficult for me when SarahMelissa is in labor and only updating on here!!! EEK! Serious business!

keep me informed Megg, not spoken to her in a while!x


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam hun your baby bump is soooo cute....and also love the new siggy Lindsey you done a great job on it...:thumbup:

thanks hun, hows you?
just cut my legs shaving, bump getting in the way of my ability to bend now lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> BnB isn't doing so hot today... definitely a lot of looooooooooong loading times.... and that's difficult for me when SarahMelissa is in labor and only updating on here!!! EEK! Serious business!
> 
> keep me informed Megg, not spoken to her in a while!xClick to expand...

She's heading to the hospital in about 30 min... She's already been in labor about 11 hours. Lost her plug/had bloody show and having minute long contractions every 5 minutes. She's been at the interval and length for a while now... but she said they're getting more intense. I don't know how she's stayed home so long!

Edit: She just got to admitted to the hospital. She's 4cm with a very thin cervix! Can't wait for baby Max!!! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all feel crapy today have a stinking headache have had it all night:nope:


----------



## LittleAurora

sam...no more scans for me, but cant wait to see yours!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today carnt wait for the match hope we win xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all today carnt wait for the match hope we win xxxx

highly doubt we will lol


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls back from antenatal, all went well, baby is a fatty hehe, chubby cheeks and legs over her head lol, then she was sucking her thumb
most definately a girl!!!!




when i get to 24 weeks i will start being monitored on the CTG thingy twice a week more if i want it and scanned every week with blood flow through cord done also. and i gained another 1.5lb lol


----------



## snowdrops

HI girls, hope yers all well,,, sorry haven't been on here for a good while..

To tell yers the truth just cant hack this any more really cant month after month see other people falling pregnant or having babies...
Dont think any kind of magic miracle will ever happen now im 43 now no pills or what ever will let me have a baby why to fucken god is life so unfair i just cant take it if i never had my daughter i think i would end my life thats how i feel,,,
so now going to pluck up the courage to ask for a hytsrerme(sp0 cos what the use of having a womb where it wont be a home sweet home for anyone for 9 months, it like part of me is dead, and carrying that around till i die it kill me me so might as well get rid of it if no use to me ...

i think that sis in law freind is right really do 

:cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> HI girls, hope yers all well,,, sorry haven't been on here for a good while..
> 
> To tell yers the truth just cant hack this any more really cant month after month see other people falling pregnant or having babies...
> Dont think any kind of magic miracle will ever happen now im 43 now no pills or what ever will let me have a baby why to fucken god is life so unfair i just cant take it if i never had my daughter i think i would end my life thats how i feel,,,
> so now going to pluck up the courage to ask for a hytsrerme(sp0 cos what the use of having a womb where it wont be a home sweet home for anyone for 9 months, it like part of me is dead, and carrying that around till i die it kill me me so might as well get rid of it if no use to me ...
> 
> i think that sis in law freind is right really do
> 
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs: hun


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> HI girls, hope yers all well,,, sorry haven't been on here for a good while..
> 
> To tell yers the truth just cant hack this any more really cant month after month see other people falling pregnant or having babies...
> Dont think any kind of magic miracle will ever happen now im 43 now no pills or what ever will let me have a baby why to fucken god is life so unfair i just cant take it if i never had my daughter i think i would end my life thats how i feel,,,
> so now going to pluck up the courage to ask for a hytsrerme(sp0 cos what the use of having a womb where it wont be a home sweet home for anyone for 9 months, it like part of me is dead, and carrying that around till i die it kill me me so might as well get rid of it if no use to me ...
> 
> i think that sis in law freind is right really do
> 
> :cry:

As much as I want to tell you not to give up and all that... It has to be your decision, sweetie! If that's really what you think is best, then I trust you in your judgment. I wish you didn't have to feel so sad, though. I know there's no way to just change it... but I hate that you have to feel this way!

If I could turn back time, I'd go sew that awful woman's mouth shut so you never heard the things she said. Sometimes, there's just no way to un-hear something. I hate that she did this to you! :hugs: I'm around if you need a talk.


----------



## caz & bob

awwww snow :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> HI girls, hope yers all well,,, sorry haven't been on here for a good while..
> 
> To tell yers the truth just cant hack this any more really cant month after month see other people falling pregnant or having babies...
> Dont think any kind of magic miracle will ever happen now im 43 now no pills or what ever will let me have a baby why to fucken god is life so unfair i just cant take it if i never had my daughter i think i would end my life thats how i feel,,,
> so now going to pluck up the courage to ask for a hytsrerme(sp0 cos what the use of having a womb where it wont be a home sweet home for anyone for 9 months, it like part of me is dead, and carrying that around till i die it kill me me so might as well get rid of it if no use to me ...
> 
> i think that sis in law freind is right really do
> 
> :cry:

When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place:flower: Never give up on what you really want to do. The person with big dreams is more powerful than one with all the facts


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry for being insensitive Jacqui,xx
i have felt like giving up many a time, after everything we have been through, at times i cried in despair, felt helpless and didn't see any hope on the horizon at all, espescially after LM died but something in you just keeps you going. i hope you find the strength to make your decision and take the path that is right for you in your life,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evebning all not that anyones around lol has anyone seen the withc shes gone missing on the way to my house!


----------



## caz & bob

haha how are you linz are you ok today xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> haha how are you linz are you ok today xxxxx

yeh im good today just waiting for the witch to fly in think she got lost on way back from my sisters house:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

She's not held up here, Linds! I thought she would be... but she doesn't seem to even have an ETA in my world anymore! I'm chart is kicking my arse! Temp should be low and I should be spotting... But, temp is WAY high and no spotting at all! :wacko:


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?...hope your all doing great...I think i'm getting sick:cry: sore throat and my ears are hurting now...but anyways just wanted to pop in and say hi..:thumbup::flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Hello all!!

Im in a good mood today. Altho I want to go out somewhere just dont know where lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies 

sam ur looking gr8, :)

Linz hope the witch turn s up for u 

caz n bob :waves:

Jaqui - sending you some supersized hugs, i really wish for a blessing for you soon xx :hug:

Aurora - ur looking fantastic

Meg :hug: :kiss:

afm

im really not doing so gr8 right now :cry:

been feeling really under the weather the last few days, i can sleep for england, cant seem to drink enough water to shift these damn headaches, feel grogggy when i am awake, and my bump is aching , im still not feeling nudger move i dont think , im jst feeling fat and tired and useless, 
i've been bunged up for days not being able to "go" then last night missed most the 1st 1/2 of the england game sat on the loo with bad belly pains and the runs - 

thought 2nd tri was supposed to be full of being blooming and feeling movements and having some energy? instead i want to cry and sleep

:cry:

so i'm off to drs at 11:45 local time - could only get in with a nurse today - but we'll see what she says xx


----------



## caz & bob

awww mojo :hugs: hun i see you have your scan soon good luck xxxx hi to everyone else :wave: xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

nurse percribed prunes and fresh orange juice - said when constipated our body gets overloaded with the toxins from our :blush: poo :blush: which can make us feeel run down and groggy - so to drink as mush fresh oj as i can stand and water too, and swap bread and pasta and rice to wholemeal varietys and if i have any more bad bouts or feel much worse to ring in / call in, 

got scan and consultant apt on monday - should manage to hold out til then i think x 

got my Boots order today - nudger now has 

160(apx) size 1 nappies, 
120(apx) size 2 nappies,
965 (apx) Wipes
2x baby powder
2x baby dreamtime bath
2x baby shampoo
4x orthodontic dummies
19x bibs
9x vest newborn
5x sleepsuits newborn
18x vests 0-3
6x sleepsuits 0-3

so about 1 weeks worth then eh?


----------



## caz & bob

ye aw hope you can manage a poo then hun it make you feel so ill doesn't it prune juice is good hun heard good stories on it il be looking forward to your pics hunnie xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening girls got mega indigestion atm hoping its a sign of the witch


----------



## caz & bob

aw linza hate that last time i had that i was ill and had to go to bed xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope we are all well


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: hi sam how you doing hunnie xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, Linds... She's taking her sweet ass time landing here! A little spotting off and on today... but that's not good enough!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ever so quiet on here tonight where is evryone


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :wave: hi sam how you doing hunnie xxxx

not too bad hun, just tired, hows you?xx


----------



## happilytrying

Hi ladies, I am thinking about getting a twin fertility spell cast. how do I go about this? Yeah i know i am crazy for want twins!!!! for my first :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi sam how you doing hunnie xxxx
> 
> not too bad hun, just tired, hows you?xxClick to expand...

ok hun apart from the moods my son said to me mum why are you being moody awwww love him they dont miss a trick do they xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

happilytrying said:


> Hi ladies, I am thinking about getting a twin fertility spell cast. how do I go about this? Yeah i know i am crazy for want twins!!!! for my first :rofl:

Hedgewitch isn't currently casting for the sake of her and her baby's health. But, there is a thread floating around called "Spellbound Babies" and they list several places you can get spells cast for fertility on the internet! Good luck, honey! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning linds

HOw are we all?

i been to work today in the thrift shop- boy am i shattered lol , still no net at home so bk in internet cafe

hubbys on a 24hr duty so i'll b home alone tonite - fun -- 19w today which means piccies in my journal in a bit :)


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 19 Weeks! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its toooooo hot


----------



## LittleAurora

feck im warm!! lol my feet are on fire!!!! lol

How is every one!?


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls, hope we are all doing well, happy 19 weeks Jo!!x


----------



## Megg33k

Its a cool 66F (~19C) in my house! So, I'm pretty spectacularly happy! And, I'm finally on CD1! :yipee: I'll send her to you when I'm done, Linds!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon girls, hope we are all doing well, happy 19 weeks Jo!!x

u best be resting mrs!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> u best be resting mrs!

lol i am, i am sat on my ass as usual. just had some bran flakes and feel positively sick now, tastes like eating cardboard, now norman my bulldog eats cardboard and i personally cannot see the attraction!! yack!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies anyone seen the witch cd 40 today i think im broken or sumin


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls xxxxxx

hi hun how are u?


----------



## caz & bob

ok love this weather is getting to me now are you going to watch the match hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ok love this weather is getting to me now are you going to watch the match hun xxxx

yeh i am should be fun as hubby is german:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

haha xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies anyone seen the witch cd 40 today i think im broken or sumin

She seems to be departing from my life... I will send her right over! Might take a few days, as its quite a trip though!


:wave: to everyone!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: megg xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we so need a better footy team pile of donkeys we had shrek and his many donkeys


----------



## caz & bob

i no i have just took the flags down they played so crap xxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies


----------



## caz & bob

evening hun how are you xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all. hope u are all well? im thinking of giving up trying i dont get help from my docs no matter how many times ive been now and my cycles are everywhere from what they are calling stress so i give up im broken aint never gonna get a bfp so why keep putting myself thru it


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a wee vid for you....sorry for postign and runing!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW0rrogdXSE


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aww linz :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i think i may be oving now just loopked at my longest cycle on ff and i oved day 42 well today is day 41 and i have MEGA loads of ewcm havent had it at all this mth exept now its so stretchy that it was stretching really far up lol do u think ive got a chnace?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i think you have a good chance aurora love the video cool xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ye hun i think you have a good chance aurora love the video cool xxxxxx

ive stoped charting now but this was my cycle that mth
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b499c


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope we are all well today,xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun and you linz looks good hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just done an opk too and got wuite a dark second line please excuse my face as was done via webcam cant find chrager for proper cam
 



Attached Files:







Picture0007.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## caz & bob

whoooooooooooo lookin good hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well girls i am officially 20 weeks!!! wow feels like i reached such a milestone hehe, and to celebrate my little madam let it in with a wonderful display of kicking and rolling for daddy, so much so she made me scream as she kicked me so hard it shocked me lol. feeling nervous though as i have my 20 week scan in the morning, i always get like this though so just hoping it normal nerves, doesn't help that i am being scanned by the same woman who was supposed to have done a detailed scan on Lilly-Maye the morning she passed away, the woman that didn't bother!! needless to say i will be demanding its done properly tomorrow!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> well girls i am officially 20 weeks!!! wow feels like i reached such a milestone hehe, and to celebrate my little madam let it in with a wonderful display of kicking and rolling for daddy, so much so she made me scream as she kicked me so hard it shocked me lol. feeling nervous though as i have my 20 week scan in the morning, i always get like this though so just hoping it normal nerves, doesn't help that i am being scanned by the same woman who was supposed to have done a detailed scan on Lilly-Maye the morning she passed away, the woman that didn't bother!! needless to say i will be demanding its done properly tomorrow!!xx

wooooop for 20 weeks!:happydance: hope ur heads feeling better today mrs and all goes well at scan cant wait to see her again:happydance: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still no af for me so thinking we are prob right with ov so we dtd last night and all the lil german spermans stayed in:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Afternoon Girls, how are we doing?

ive popped to library to hang out to chat to you all .

sending each and everyone of ya hugs xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies sam has asked me to update you all on her scan unfortunatly its not gone good, the cord again is abnormaly long as is wraped around splodgette same way as it was with lilly-maye at the moment everything else seems ok but the doctors told her she can either wait it out or termintation please please can you all send positive thought that splodgette makes it thru this sam is in abaslute bits :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

please send sam lots and lots of my love , and let her know i'll call her later this evening - give her time to be at home with matt n the kids, 

Please please please - if their is a god / higher power / whatever - give Sam this baby she so so deserves xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thinking of you. Stay strong and dont leave there untill you get a plan of care that your happy about!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> please send sam lots and lots of my love , and let her know i'll call her later this evening - give her time to be at home with matt n the kids,
> 
> Please please please - if their is a god / higher power / whatever - give Sam this baby she so so deserves xxxx

shes just text hun 97% chance of loosing splodgette to same thing they lost lilly maye from


----------



## caz & bob

aww send her all my love hope everthink goes to plan for here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Please send Sam all my love!!! I can't imagine how she must be feeling at the moment! I hope with every little bit of hope I can muster that she beats the 97% odds! They said she'd never get pregnant again... and she has! She's consistently proved doctors wrong for so long... Just one more time! :hugs: to her and Splodgette!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> OMG! Please send Sam all my love!!! I can't imagine how she must be feeling at the moment! I hope with every little bit of hope I can muster that she beats the 97% odds! They said she'd never get pregnant again... and she has! She's consistently proved doctors wrong for so long... Just one more time! :hugs: to her and Splodgette!

same as what Megg says send her all my love and this is sooo hard to believe that this is trying to happen again...praying for her...


----------



## frogger3240

sam hun I love you dearly but listen to me hun your sweet baby girl is going to make it and be just fine she has her big sister Lilly-Maye helping her get here with you and Matt...please dont' let those doctors make you think that its not going to happen I truly feel in my heart that she is going to be a fighter and be born healthy hun...I love you and I'm here for you please please don't lose hope or faith on your sweet baby girl...she is going to be fine...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam, I'm sending you all the love in the world and praying hard that splodgette gives this her best fight! Don't give up hope, splodgette still has a chance! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam Splodgette has proved them wrong so far let her prove how much of a fighter she is, huge :hug: to you and family xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

girls, thankyou so much for all your well wishes, i just can't believe this is happening again, fraid this is gonna be a feel sorry for myself rant!!
after everything that has happened over the last 7 years i cannot believe that this is happening again, why can't things just be bloody normal? 16 m/c all between 8-12 weeks, 10 week ectopic, Lilly-Maye and then to lose the twin with this pregnancy and now this. i am now becoming attached to my little girl and then find out i could lose her.
ok so here's the deal, the cord is abnormally long again, 2 ft up to now and will continue to grow, LM's was over 6 ft. 
the cord at this moment in time is not twisted or hypercoiled but the next 10 weeks or so are touch and go, there are no knots as of yet but again there wasn't at this stage with LM. the cord is wrapped around baby and then comes up over the shoulder and around her neck so the nuchal cord has already begun. there is also an issue with the chambers of the heart but to be honest i havent even allowed my brain to get that far as of yet, its the cord i am most worried about. so we went to antenatal and got the usual sympathy looks from everyone as they all know that there is a real issue on the go and like they said there is nothing they can do at all apart from offer me termination, its in the hands of the gods now. there is a 97% chance we will end up losing this baby too so feeling quite shitty, 
on a brighter note i got pics!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> girls, thankyou so much for all your well wishes, i just can't believe this is happening again, fraid this is gonna be a feel sorry for myself rant!!
> after everything that has happened over the last 7 years i cannot believe that this is happening again, why can't things just be bloody normal?
> ok so here's the deal, the cord is abnormally long again, 2 ft up to now and will continue to grow, LM's was over 6 ft.
> the cord at this moment in time is not twisted or hypercoiled but the next 10 weeks or so are touch and go, there are no knots as of yet but again there wasn't at this stage with LM. the cord is wrapped around baby and then comes up over the shoulder and around her neck so the nuchal cord has already begun. there is also an issue with the chambers of the heart but to be honest i havent even allowed my brain to get that far as of yet, its the cord i am most worried about. so we went to antenatal and got the usual sympathy looks from everyone as they all know that there is a real issue on the go and like they said there is nothing they can do at all, its in the hands of the gods now. there is a 97% chance we will end up losing this baby too so feeling quite shitty,
> on a brighter note i got pics!!
> View attachment 95009
> 
> 
> View attachment 95011
> 
> 
> View attachment 95014
> 
> 
> View attachment 95015
> 
> 
> View attachment 95016

shes a fighter she will do it shes made it this far we just need her to get to at least viability !:flower::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

awww hunnie hope it all goes ok for you and you end up with a beautiful baby girl :hugs: i love the pics xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I bet she will be a fighter!!! She survived despite her twin. 
Can they not offer a section at the earliest possible weeks?


----------



## hedgewitch

will find out plan of action tomorrow, but its gonna be a case of monitoring her cord and neck and see what happens i think, the longer she's in there the better for her so its a game of chance in a sense, like i said to Matt its like walking on the edge of a cliff and hoping it doesn't crumble and give way, its awful and i don't know what to do to be honest, i need to be in Cardiff 3 times a week where the specialist in fetal medicine is but at £80 a shot i just can't afford to do that so i have to put up with the hospital here and hope they learnt from their mistakes with LM.


----------



## LittleAurora

well don't take any crap if your not happy stamp your feet until you are satisfied!
I bet she fights and fights. So her mummy must fight as well!! Stay the strong woman that you are.


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> well don't take any crap if your not happy stamp your feet until you are satisfied!
> I bet she fights and fights. So her mummy must fight as well!! Stay the strong woman that you are.

just wonder how many kicks one person can take to be honest, i feel like crawling under a rock!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not going to tell you to be strong... but I am going to tell you to hold on! Just do your best and try to keep whatever hope you can! You've beaten worse than 3% odds before! 

I truly hope they'll offer to take her as soon as she can survive being taken! She's a fighter... She's half you... So, she must be!


----------



## Leilani

Sam, you splodge and your family are in my thoughts.

Be strong - as always.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today bens got his driving test today


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

Linds - gd luck to ben x 

Sam - sending you the biggest of hugs, if u want to talk/cry/scream/shout or discuss BB to take ur miind of it all - im only a text away and i'll call you straight back sweetheart xxxxxx


Everyone else - HI HI - flying visit - i do hate these!! but i have filled in the paper work for home internet so fingers crossed in 21 days i'll be back in the land of BnB living - love u all so much u crazy lil Superstars :kiss: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sam :hugs: hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben failed his test:nope:


----------



## moggymay

oh dear - major or minor?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> oh dear - major or minor?

minor all it was was driving on the left hand side of a one way street:dohh:


----------



## moggymay

thats alright if there are parked cars on the right but not so much if its empty :dohh: ah well at least he is ready if you can get a cancellation.....car will wait for you to use it :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> thats alright if there are parked cars on the right but not so much if its empty :dohh: ah well at least he is ready if you can get a cancellation.....car will wait for you to use it :hugs:

yeh we havent got our car yet so its not too bad just gota wait for him to rebook it


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! He'll pass soon! :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Sam you are such a brave and strong woman and that's what you raise I have all the faith in the world in you! I will keep you in my thoughts and send as many good vibes across the pond as possible! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

awww girls thanks you made me cry, thankyou so much for using the blinky it means so much to me to know she is in your thoughts, i am blubbering like an idiot lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> awww girls thanks you made me cry, thankyou so much for using the blinky it means so much to me to know she is in your thoughts, i am blubbering like an idiot lol

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope you are all well tonight
ok been the hospital again today and seen the consultant, action plan now set up.
between now and 24 weeks there is nothing they can do as she just wouldn't survive at all if anything happens and the hospital wouldn't fight for her life, 
from 24 weeks i will have weekly blood flow through the cord checked and length of the cord and where cord is in relation to baby etc as well as much CTG monitoring as i want, this will continue till baby is born so daily visits to day unit. shared care between here and Cardiff from this point forward and weekly consultant visits from this point on also.
24-28 weeks they will deliver me if needs be but will need to be sent to Cardiff as the SCBU here just won't be able to deal with a baby so tiny
28 weeks + if she survives this long with no complications she will be delivered here at the first sign of the cord doing any damage to her and kept in SCBU here for a few months but looks like i will be admitted in to hospital at 28 weeks anyway providing baby has not been born by this point. now back on bed rest and my pelvis has split again!! so now just hoping and praying she gets through the next 4 weeks at least.


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> awww girls thanks you made me cry, thankyou so much for using the blinky it means so much to me to know she is in your thoughts, i am blubbering like an idiot lol

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aww she will hun :hugs: :flower: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any of u lovely ladies want to pop a blinky in ur sig to show lil miss and sam u are behind them here is the link
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/witchlette.gif
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd316/lindseyj85/witchlette.gif[/IMG just add a ] to the end


----------



## hedgewitch

awww linds thanks hun,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> awww linds thanks hun,xx

:hugs: aggie needs ppl to believe and the more who do the better the more ppl in her corner willing her on the more she will fight:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

4 weeks.....easy!!! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> 4 weeks.....easy!!! xxx

lol wish i had your confidence hehe, how are you hun?


----------



## Beadette

Hedge - I'm praying for your princess. I hadn't followed your story but my friend Tulip told me about you and I really want to send love and hugs and pray that she fights for the coming weeks. x x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

Beadette said:


> Hedge - I'm praying for your princess. I hadn't followed your story but my friend Tulip told me about you and I really want to send love and hugs and pray that she fights for the coming weeks. x x x x

thankyou hun, i truly appreciate your support, i just hope my little one holds on now!! and thankyou for the hugs hehe all greatly received, feeling very delicate at the min lol,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

sam...just think positively...this is not LM....this is a different baby and deserves your all. xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi Hedgewich. I'm another friend and stalker of Tulip and couldn't help but pop in and send you some prayers and :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through and I'm really hoping your LO can hang in there for you. Thinking of you. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

4 weeks? She can take 4 weeks! She's in there saying... "Jeez, mummy... Don't you know who I am? Don't you know who my big sister is? She told me!!! I'll fight! I promise!" You just hold on! I'm sure she'll do her part! :hugs: Love you and Splodgette, Sam!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornign all


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, so tired today want to sleep all day!! hope you are all doing ok,xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not to bad tbh sam testing on Saturday whoop xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LittleAurora

Its really close here today and im shattered!! I had a sick little boy up and down all night. poor thing :(


----------



## Megg33k

Not too bad today! Weather is nice at least! Sorry about your boy, Aurora!


----------



## caz & bob

the weather her is rainy and dull now the rain has stopped xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sticky and cloudy here tis yucky. just ahd to walk up town to get some cranbery tablets yet again i have a water infection:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

again aw hun hope you get rid of it xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> again aw hun hope you get rid of it xxxxxxx

me too have that plus my ibs is playing up big time i can only hope but maybe its a good sign lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw i hope it is for you im the same really bloated gassy feel sick xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello girls. Just a flying visit to see if sam had updated. 

hope your all well xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, having yet another rough day *yawn* lol
ok just a quick update, when LM died i contacted a doc in america about why she had died, this doctor, Jason Collins has dedicated his life to stillbirth through UCA and trying to prevent it, anyways after the scan the other day i contacted him again earlier on today and he rang me back from America lol, he has agreed that he will provide me with a special monitor to monitor Aggie and cord compression, it does a read out and sends via internet in real time to him in Louisianna. he then monitors the trace whilst i sleep and rest and the first sign of Aggie's heart slowing down he rings me and tells me get straight to the hospital, he then rings hospital to tell them to prep operating room for c-section. usually it cost $3000 to do this but i am getting it for free, i am so grateful to him for this. it has brought back a lot of memories talking to him and i have spent most the night crying lol, i am also more determined to get the website up and running with the Angel care packs and try and get some change made in this lousy hospital here, just hope i can with the help of my friend Linds,xx
https://www.preginst.com/Fetal_WhitePaper[1].pdf


----------



## xoButterfly25

Helloooo ladies :wave:

Long time no speak. Sorry I've been MIA on here lately. 
I just didn't seem to come on here much anymore, but I've been missing chats from people on here, so I thought I'd come back. I've also been quite busy lately too, I mean I hardly even post on Facebook anymore either or get time to go on MSN. I've been feeling quite rough the last week or so too (the heat totally does not help) and I've also had limited access to the computer as it kept messing up with what we think was a virus, but that's all sorted now ..thanks to mee, lol 

I'm having a baby boy btw :D

So, how are you all?

Love and big hugs to all xoxo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, having yet another rough day *yawn* lol
> ok just a quick update, when LM died i contacted a doc in america about why she had died, this doctor, Jason Collins has dedicated his life to stillbirth through UCA and trying to prevent it, anyways after the scan the other day i contacted him again earlier on today and he rang me back from America lol, he has agreed that he will provide me with a special monitor to monitor Aggie and cord compression, it does a read out and sends via internet in real time to him in Louisianna. he then monitors the trace whilst i sleep and rest and the first sign of Aggie's heart slowing down he rings me and tells me get straight to the hospital, he then rings hospital to tell them to prep operating room for c-section. usually it cost $3000 to do this but i am getting it for free, i am so grateful to him for this. it has brought back a lot of memories talking to him and i have spent most the night crying lol, i am also more determined to get the website up and running with the Angel care packs and try and get some change made in this lousy hospital here, just hope i can with the help of my friend Linds,xx
> https://www.preginst.com/Fetal_WhitePaper[1].pdf

we will get the site up first and take it from there think of ways of making money for it:):hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today?


----------



## MissyMojo

what a fab Dr Sam :) xxx

Hey Butterfly :) whoop for a boy!!!

Hey linds,


today i'm 20 weeks!!! whoooooop half way!!!! omg!

been into larnaca centre for lunch - david treat me to a TGI fridays :) its not so disimilar in price compared to england :D then we walked along the beach front in the sunshine along to the fort and had a look about there :), davids working over the weekend, then has monday off - so we might be going to Aiya Napa to the Waterpark there with some friends 

sending you all hugs - new pics on FB and in my journal :)


----------



## moggymay

Cypriot waterparks - Im so jealous, our next posting is likely to be West Country!

:happydance: for 20 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just got my superdrugs test in for the morning i will update you all whoooop xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

god i feel so crappy today have horrible heartburn that i cant budge making me feel so sick:(


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz have some milk or drink loads of water hun xxxx :hugs: fx its your :bfp: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz

gd luck caz & bob for the morning x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw linz have some milk or drink loads of water hun xxxx :hugs: fx its your :bfp: xxxxxxxxx

highly doubt it as if what we think was ov then im only 3 dpo max


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye we will see in the next cuple of week hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ho ye we will see in the next cuple of week hun xxxx

if it was ov id be due af on the 12th


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun how is sam today xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well tonight
just thought i would share my 20week bump pics with you, trying to keep up my PMA lol either that or ignorance is bliss.......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, hope you are all well tonight
> just thought i would share my 20week bump pics with you, trying to keep up my PMA lol either that or ignorance is bliss.......
> View attachment 95823
> 
> 
> View attachment 95824
> 
> 
> View attachment 95825

:olook at the size of u woman!


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun you are massive carnt believe how big you are you look more that 20weeks hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lol thanks girls, feeling huge to be honest, still its good as means Aggie is growing nice and strong!!! good luck in the morning Caz and Linds you need some gaviscon!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c240/dpaisley/yawn.gif morning all im soooooo tired. how are you all today?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got bfn this morning on a superdrugs test so i used an ic 2nd wee and got a very very faint line but cam carnt pick it up so im going to test in the morning again xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

love the pics!! 

Caz..fingers crossed this is it for you!!!

afm..I'm so ill I have caught the vomiting bug of the kids and cant eat or drink :( Im shattered. My sister took the kids out today and I slept, then when they came home my hubby slept (who also has the bug) and now I'm going back to bed!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun hope you get better soon :flower: xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sams on way to hospital aggies heartbeat keeps stopping they dont think shes going to make it


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> sams on way to hospital aggies heartbeat keeps stopping they dont think shes going to make it

oh my gosh!!!! this is sooo sad and I'm praying that Aggies heartbeat will stay beating strong and she will be fine...my heart goes out to her and Aggie love them both dearly...:cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

we just arrived home and Aggie is fine, she had compressed her cord and the midwife said she didn't think she was going to make it as hb kept dropping down to 60 and then stopping so was sent the hospital, was told that there was nothing they could do for her due to her gestational age and even if she was 24 weeks chance of survival if delivered were slim to none, then checked hb again and still couldn't find it so matt and i thought we had lost her but the doctor then scanned us and madame was there waving, sucking her thumb and kicking!! matt and i burst into tears lol, we were so relieved as we believed we had lost her, sorry to have worried anyone, so now home again and been told to continue to rest up but keep shifting position if possible, so having a cup of tea now and needing about 60 valium lol, again sorry to worry everyone,xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

:hugs: Sam! Glad to hear Aggie you and Matt are well... keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> :hugs: Sam! Glad to hear Aggie you and Matt are well... keeping you in my thoughts!!

thanks hun, was so scared i can tell you, terrified isn't the word, that midwife didn't help at all but i guess they were just preparing me for the worst. was convinced she had passed away made it worse that they couldn't find her hb and never felt such relief when we had the scan lol, didn't know whether to laugh, cry or pass out hehe.xx


----------



## snl41296

praying for you every day. rest up and thoughts are with you :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> we just arrived home and Aggie is fine, she had compressed her cord and the midwife said she didn't think she was going to make it as hb kept dropping down to 60 and then stopping so was sent the hospital, was told that there was nothing they could do for her due to her gestational age and even if she was 24 weeks chance of survival if delivered were slim to none, then checked hb again and still couldn't find it so matt and i thought we had lost her but the doctor then scanned us and madame was there waving, sucking her thumb and kicking!! matt and i burst into tears lol, we were so relieved as we believed we had lost her, sorry to have worried anyone, so now home again and been told to continue to rest up but keep shifting position if possible, so having a cup of tea now and needing about 60 valium lol, again sorry to worry everyone,xx

OMG! I'm SO glad she's okay!!! :hugs: Don't apologize for worrying us... We worry because we love you and Matt and Aggie! We would rather worry with you and send you positive energy than have you keep it to yourself!


----------



## Tulip

I think I'd have gone for the passing out option :wacko: So glad you're both OK. Come on Aggie-monster you can manage a few more weeks in there :kiss:


----------



## moggymay

shes deffo keeping everyone on their toes - like to think she is peeping out of your belly button and making sure we are there. Aggie you gotta be a good girl for mummy, store up the naughty bits for toddlerdom!

:hug: to all of you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies so sorry i didnt update last night when sam text but i fell asleep couldnt fight it anymore


----------



## caz & bob

aw sam :hugs: shes a fighter hun :hi: to all the girls xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, again apologies for worrying everyone, i was so scared last night to say the least, this morning our little lady is kicking away like nothing happened lol, 

well what happened was i had been having pains across bump and back all day so it got to like 9pm ish last night and it was getting worse so i said to matt pass me the doppler and we had a listen, when we listened her hb was at 150 odd and then kept dropping to 60 so we called the midwive as i was proper freaked out, so in the mean time i carried on listening like she told me and her hb kept stopping, so midwife came and listened and told us after ten mins that it didnt sound good, as cord was being compressed and i needed to get to hospital straight away, then told us that they wont fight for her life wont even deliver me as baby will not survive, so be prepared as its not good news, so by this time i am hysterical, matt is holding his head and gone grey in the face, so we get to the hospital and we are put in the room next door to where we were with LM and left there for half hour without anyone coming and seeing us

so matt kicking off , i am crying, he tried to feel her wobbling my tummy etc nothing, no kicks no movement so we figured after what midwife said she had died, so midwife eventually came in 35mins after we arrived, tried to find hb ,nothing, no movement, tried to move her tried to find hb for 20 mins, nothing ,told us its didnt look good then after an hour and a half took us for a scan, doc came in gave us the sympathy look turned screen away from us started scanning then smiled turned screen back to us, Aggie was on her side looking straight at us waving and sucking her thumb, i burst into tears matt collapsed in a heap lol
even docs dont know what happened apart from she had compressed her cord so thats why couldnt find her hb and when they did it kept dropping off, best of it is they were supposed to page my doc immediately and when i asked why she wasnt at hospital they said they hadnt bothered getting her as no point as they won't fight for the baby, i was so shocked.
but anyways madam is kicking away this morning so i am a very very happy and releived mummy hehe, again so so sorry for upsetting anyone,xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad she kicking away this morning hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, again apologies for worrying everyone, i was so scared last night to say the least, this morning our little lady is kicking away like nothing happened lol,
> 
> well what happened was i had been having pains across bump and back all day so it got to like 9pm ish last night and it was getting worse so i said to matt pass me the doppler and we had a listen, when we listened her hb was at 150 odd and then kept dropping to 60 so we called the midwive as i was proper freaked out, so in the mean time i carried on listening like she told me and her hb kept stopping, so midwife came and listened and told us after ten mins that it didnt sound good, as cord was being compressed and i needed to get to hospital straight away, then told us that they wont fight for her life wont even deliver me as baby will not survive, so be prepared as its not good news, so by this time i am hysterical, matt is holding his head and gone grey in the face, so we get to the hospital and we are put in the room next door to where we were with LM and left there for half hour without anyone coming and seeing us
> 
> so matt kicking off , i am crying, he tried to feel her wobbling my tummy etc nothing, no kicks no movement so we figured after what midwife said she had died, so midwife eventually came in 35mins after we arrived, tried to find hb ,nothing, no movement, tried to move her tried to find hb for 20 mins, nothing ,told us its didnt look good then after an hour and a half took us for a scan, doc came in gave us the sympathy look turned screen away from us started scanning then smiled turned screen back to us, Aggie was on her side looking straight at us waving and sucking her thumb, i burst into tears matt collapsed in a heap lol
> even docs dont know what happened apart from she had compressed her cord so thats why couldnt find her hb and when they did it kept dropping off, best of it is they were supposed to page my doc immediately and when i asked why she wasnt at hospital they said they hadnt bothered getting her as no point as they won't fight for the baby, i was so shocked.
> but anyways madam is kicking away this morning so i am a very very happy and releived mummy hehe, again so so sorry for upsetting anyone,xxx

AGATHA-GRACE will you behave child! u can wind mummy and daddy up once ur here and fighting with ur bro and sisters


----------



## caz & bob

done another test on line on it so waiting now to see if :af: come Wednesday xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> done another test on line on it so waiting now to see if :af: come Wednesday xxxxxx

prob best to wait till af is due anyway hun so u dont pick up chemichal


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun think that's what i am going to do xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so tired didnt sleep too good last night so paying for it now my boobs are killing me too:(


----------



## LittleAurora

sam...wow!! what ascare..what a naughty Aggie! I am still prayin for 24 weeks! your on my mind all the time!!











here are my 31 week pics if any one wants to see! what do you think is in there? a little girl or a little boy?


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0020-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0018-1-1.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

thats huge hun xxx when she jew xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Due 3rd Sept. 

Believe it or not this is tiny compared to when I was pregnant with my boys!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i still say girl


----------



## caz & bob

aww not long then hey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

GIRL! :) Can't wait to see pics of her!


----------



## hedgewitch

Aurora, i still say girl too lol


----------



## frogger3240

yep I agree I was huge when I was pregnant with Emma and she was my biggest baby the boys were small and my belly was smaller when i was pregnant with them...

So I have to say a GIRL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xxxxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

I wonder if anyone will actually talk to me on here :shrug: ..if not I think I will just leave again, so I'm sorry if you don't want me on here because I'm pregnant and not TTC :sad1: I don't really know what's been going on with you all, so please fill me in, so I know. Any news for anyone yet?

AFM, I layed out in the sun with SPF 50 yesterday, which was applied twice and was only in the sun for around 2 hours total with a good few 5-10 minute breaks in between and I'm soooooooo burnt. My legs have actually got a few blisters on them too, which is bad, and my shoulders are really sore too. So I'm guessing being pregnant, you catch the sun quicker? ..the only good thing is that in a day or 2, the burn will turn to tan, which is fine by me, lol.

Again, how are you all? I kinda feel left out here now because I've been gone for so long ..unless none of you remember me :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:wave: Caz! :)

Butterfly - I remember you, hun! :hugs: I don't know what all you've missed exactly... There's really quite a lot to catch up on... I'm out of town at the moment, but I'll do my best to get you caught up when I get home tonight or tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

hi kelly
try reading back on the thread then you will see why i haven't replied, been a bit pre occupied, as for if its cos your pregnant, no the girls on here have done nothing but support me so its not that, think people just been busy and the thread moves so fast some days, my posts get skipped too but its understandable, hope you are doing ok
sam


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls, hope you are all doing well today,xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam you ok today hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hows u all? i got sent home from work today pft


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam...wow!! what ascare..what a naughty Aggie! I am still prayin for 24 weeks! your on my mind all the time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my 31 week pics if any one wants to see! what do you think is in there? a little girl or a little boy?
> 
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0020-1-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0018-1-1.jpg

looking good hun, ooo not long to go now hehe


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> hi sam you ok today hun :hugs: xxxx

hey sweet, yeah not too bad, bed rest is sooooooo boring hehe, what time you testing tomorrow?x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> evening ladies hows u all? i got sent home from work today pft

bored!!! hows you hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> :wave: Caz! :)
> 
> Butterfly - I remember you, hun! :hugs: I don't know what all you've missed exactly... There's really quite a lot to catch up on... I'm out of town at the moment, but I'll do my best to get you caught up when I get home tonight or tomorrow morning! :)

afternoon Megg, how did your 4th july go? do anything nice?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies hows u all? i got sent home from work today pft
> 
> bored!!! hows you hun?xxClick to expand...

yucky lol hows lil miss aggie today


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> yucky lol hows lil miss aggie today

oh dear, hope you feel better soon hun, 
lil miss Aggie is doing fine from what i can tell, she has discovered that kicking me in the ass is fun and also that my bladder can be used as a stress ball lol, not funny for me but glad i can feel her moving!!


----------



## moggymay

:rofl: Bladder as a stress ball - its her way of showing you how shes the boss :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> :rofl: Bladder as a stress ball - its her way of showing you how shes the boss :hugs:

lol seriously, it's got so bad i have had to go buy some lady tenna pads:blush: can't cough which is not easy with a chest infection, can't laugh, can't sneeze again not easy with hayfever!! matt finds it highly amusing, bet he wouldn't if it was him!!:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> :rofl: Bladder as a stress ball - its her way of showing you how shes the boss :hugs:

EEEEK!!!! not long for you now! how you feeling?xx


----------



## moggymay

ready to drop, saw MW today and bubs now measurubg 42 wks!!! :wacko: If still measuring huge next week gonna request scan to confirm its baby thats big not fluid etc then gonna request induction as my feet and hands cant take the strain much longer, odema and carpal tunnel are making it difficult for looking after Mogster day to day and OH is at work. Considering Im supposedly consultant led I would figure to have seen her more than once by this point so figure have a fair request, also if they induce makes easier to plan for Mogster and also the abx for the strep.

These babies do like to try us hey! :haha: Am more pregnant now than i have ever been!!! :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> ready to drop, saw MW today and bubs now measurubg 42 wks!!! :wacko: If still measuring huge next week gonna request scan to confirm its baby thats big not fluid etc then gonna request induction as my feet and hands cant take the strain much longer, odema and carpal tunnel are making it difficult for looking after Mogster day to day and OH is at work. Considering Im supposedly consultant led I would figure to have seen her more than once by this point so figure have a fair request, also if they induce makes easier to plan for Mogster and also the abx for the strep.
> 
> These babies do like to try us hey! :haha: Am more pregnant now than i have ever been!!! :wacko:

lol bless you, bet its hard getting around now with just the bump never mind the carpal etc, we need a bump pic hun!!!!
bet Mogster is all excited now though. can't believe how time has flown, seems like only weeks ago you got your bfp!!xx


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?

Sam hun how are you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Caz! :)
> 
> Butterfly - I remember you, hun! :hugs: I don't know what all you've missed exactly... There's really quite a lot to catch up on... I'm out of town at the moment, but I'll do my best to get you caught up when I get home tonight or tomorrow morning! :)
> 
> afternoon Megg, how did your 4th july go? do anything nice?xxClick to expand...

The 4th was okay. I skipped all the hoopla. Its a sort of depressing night, actually. More or less marks the anniversary of my grandma passing away in 2003. It was just 52 minutes into July 5 when she passed... So the 4th is sooo hard! But, I made it through the 7th one... and the world kept turning. The worst bit was staying her in house where she passed away... Its normally not so hard... but on the anniversary... its not fun. Miss her tons, but surviving! How have you been?



hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> yucky lol hows lil miss aggie today
> 
> oh dear, hope you feel better soon hun,
> lil miss Aggie is doing fine from what i can tell, she has discovered that kicking me in the ass is fun and also that my bladder can be used as a stress ball lol, not funny for me but glad i can feel her moving!!Click to expand...

Definitely good to feel her moving around!!



moggymay said:


> ready to drop, saw MW today and bubs now measurubg 42 wks!!! :wacko: If still measuring huge next week gonna request scan to confirm its baby thats big not fluid etc then gonna request induction as my feet and hands cant take the strain much longer, odema and carpal tunnel are making it difficult for looking after Mogster day to day and OH is at work. Considering Im supposedly consultant led I would figure to have seen her more than once by this point so figure have a fair request, also if they induce makes easier to plan for Mogster and also the abx for the strep.
> 
> These babies do like to try us hey! :haha: Am more pregnant now than i have ever been!!! :wacko:

EEK! Not long! Measuring 42 weeks?!?! Get him out!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all just woke up haha im soooooooooo tired could of slept longer but have physio at 12 so geta get bus at 11 pft


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, 

Hi Patty, not too bad thanks, just getting through each day lol, what about you? you and the family ok!xx

Megg i know what you mean, when LM died i expected the world to stop, the hardest thing for me was seeing the world continuing outside that room even though i was going through the hardest and most devastating time of my life. sending you big hugs sweetie,xx

Linds. i too am very very tired today, matt had me up all bloomin night again!! been downstairs since 5.30am, his response, its Aggie getting me ready for night feeds, PFT!!!xx

well ladies i am officially 21 weeks!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all,
> 
> Hi Patty, not too bad thanks, just getting through each day lol, what about you? you and the family ok!xx
> 
> Megg i know what you mean, when LM died i expected the world to stop, the hardest thing for me was seeing the world continuing outside that room even though i was going through the hardest and most devastating time of my life. sending you big hugs sweetie,xx
> 
> Linds. i too am very very tired today, matt had me up all bloomin night again!! been downstairs since 5.30am, his response, its Aggie getting me ready for night feeds, PFT!!!xx
> 
> well ladies i am officially 21 weeks!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

21 weeks :wohoo: 3 weeks to count down til the next milestone :cake:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> 21 weeks :wohoo: 3 weeks to count down til the next milestone :cake:

i never thought these milestones would mean so much, its amazing how your priorities change lol, first thing i thought this morning was, "only 3 weeks till viability" so terrible but also understandable that they won't fight till 24 weeks for the baby. especially when its your baby they won't fight for iykwim. still just hoping Lil Madame can keep her strength up till then at least, the longer the better!!!
mmm thanks for the cake Moggy hehe, how are you today?xx


----------



## moggymay

Sam one of the august babies arrives at 25 weeks and shes doing fab!

Im fat, swollen, tingly fingered and off to playgroup with Mogster!

Have a chillaxed morning :friends:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: 21 weeks!!! :yipee: I think she'll hold out for a while longer! For some reason... I feel like she's going to come at 28 weeks. I know its not optimal, but that's the feeling I have. I hope totally outlasts that though! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> :yipee: 21 weeks!!! :yipee: I think she'll hold out for a while longer! For some reason... I feel like she's going to come at 28 weeks. I know its not optimal, but that's the feeling I have. I hope totally outlasts that though! :hugs:

funnily enough i haven't got a feeling this time, well i have but its 37 weeks??
all the way through with LM i had what you might call a sixth sense, matt and i argued so much as i kept saying we were going to get to 34 weeks and she would come but i also said we would go all the way through and not have her at the end, sounds weird i know and i suppose you could even argue a self fullfilling prophecy but it was just a feeling i had and i was right. to the point that on the Sunday before she passed away we had a row where i wanted to talk about whether she would be Pagan like us or just none religion orientated like the kids, matt got a bit shitty cos i was pushing for answers, he asked me why we needed to discuss it at that point in time and i said in case she dies, wednesday she died. how screwed up is that!! so i totally believe in feelings.
however this time i don't feel like that at all, i keep thinking 37 weeks lol, Linds thinks 29 weeks.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam one of the august babies arrives at 25 weeks and shes doing fab!
> 
> Im fat, swollen, tingly fingered and off to playgroup with Mogster!
> 
> Have a chillaxed morning :friends:

awww hun not fun for you at all, hope the discomfort eases for you! take it easy today and when you get home get your feet up, not easy with a toddler i know but try,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

i did something daring last night to give myself some PMA hehe, i bought my pram, EEEK!!


----------



## moggymay

oooh what did you go for?

Playgroup didnt happen, called MW to ask more about measuring big and got sent off to day assessment unit, much prodding measuring etc later they scanned and Moglet is currently just shy of 7lb and I weigh 1lb less than pre-pregnancy - Ive lost weight and put on a baby!

I reckon Aggies is gonna be early but think shes gonna make 30 weeks+


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: 21 weeks!!! :yipee: I think she'll hold out for a while longer! For some reason... I feel like she's going to come at 28 weeks. I know its not optimal, but that's the feeling I have. I hope totally outlasts that though! :hugs:
> 
> funnily enough i haven't got a feeling this time, well i have but its 37 weeks??
> all the way through with LM i had what you might call a sixth sense, matt and i argued so much as i kept saying we were going to get to 34 weeks and she would come but i also said we would go all the way through and not have her at the end, sounds weird i know and i suppose you could even argue a self fullfilling prophecy but it was just a feeling i had and i was right. to the point that on the Sunday before she passed away we had a row where i wanted to talk about whether she would be Pagan like us or just none religion orientated like the kids, matt got a bit shitty cos i was pushing for answers, he asked me why we needed to discuss it at that point in time and i said in case she dies, wednesday she died. how screwed up is that!! so i totally believe in feelings.
> however this time i don't feel like that at all, i keep thinking 37 weeks lol, Linds thinks 29 weeks.xxClick to expand...

Its a bit strange... but they say a mother knows! I only actually posted what I did because the whole time I was typing I kept almost hearing "28" in my head. Its like I couldn't shake it and had to post it. Maybe she'll come on the 28th of a month instead! I'm not sure. But it was nagging at me. Of course, it might have nothing to do with anything! LOL



hedgewitch said:


> i did something daring last night to give myself some PMA hehe, i bought my pram, EEEK!!

Wooooo! Yay! That's great! PICS!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Ive lost weight and put on a baby!

:rofl: love it lol, sorry i shouldn't laugh as i know you must be uncomfortable but its the way you wrote that hehe, 
so did they say everything is ok?

went for the mamas and papas mimi on the ultima system, so got the mpx and the excel chassis
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-mimi/259718701/type-i/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-x-cel-chassis-mimi/259818701/type-i/

its a neutral pram but traditional too, i love the traditional ones lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Its a bit strange... but they say a mother knows! I only actually posted what I did because the whole time I was typing I kept almost hearing "28" in my head. Its like I couldn't shake it and had to post it. Maybe she'll come on the 28th of a month instead! I'm not sure. But it was nagging at me. Of course, it might have nothing to do with anything! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo! Yay! That's great! PICS!

yeah it is odd but i also got told a mother knows, thats what it was like for me, like a screaming in my head lol 34 weeks!!! but this time i dont have that with Aggie so i am hoping thats a good sign,x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :yipee: sam for 21weeks the weeks will fly buy now xxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning all,
> 
> Hi Patty, not too bad thanks, just getting through each day lol, what about you? you and the family ok!xx
> 
> Megg i know what you mean, when LM died i expected the world to stop, the hardest thing for me was seeing the world continuing outside that room even though i was going through the hardest and most devastating time of my life. sending you big hugs sweetie,xx
> 
> Linds. i too am very very tired today, matt had me up all bloomin night again!! been downstairs since 5.30am, his response, its Aggie getting me ready for night feeds, PFT!!!xx
> 
> well ladies i am officially 21 weeks!!!

hey hun, not to bad myself just got home from work early today we didn't have many children so they asked me if I wanted to go home and I was like yep I'm ready because tim and the kids were already home so I wanted to be with them I love being with my family... YAY!!!! sam hun woohoo!!! 21 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooo happy Aggie is a fighter hun and LM is helping her to stay strong....so what are you doing have you watched any horror movies lately???...me and patrick & Emma watched Dead Tone have you watched it?...it was good...


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :yipee: sam for 21weeks the weeks will fly buy now xxxxxxx

thanks hun, did you retest today?xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> i did something daring last night to give myself some PMA hehe, i bought my pram, EEEK!!

sam don't laugh but what is pram?..remember I'm in the usa so not sure what that is...:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> i did something daring last night to give myself some PMA hehe, i bought my pram, EEEK!!
> 
> sam don't laugh but what is pram?..remember I'm in the usa so not sure what that is...:shrug:Click to expand...

stroler to u hun


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Ive lost weight and put on a baby!
> 
> :rofl: love it lol, sorry i shouldn't laugh as i know you must be uncomfortable but its the way you wrote that hehe,
> so did they say everything is ok?
> 
> went for the mamas and papas mimi on the ultima system, so got the mpx and the excel chassis
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-mimi/259718701/type-i/
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-x-cel-chassis-mimi/259818701/type-i/
> 
> its a neutral pram but traditional too, i love the traditional ones lolClick to expand...

Big wheels and looks fab! Love the spotty dotty look but more girl than boy neutral I think. Youre gonna be able to have fab funky accessories too :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hey hun, not to bad myself just got home from work early today we didn't have many children so they asked me if I wanted to go home and I was like yep I'm ready because tim and the kids were already home so I wanted to be with them I love being with my family... YAY!!!! sam hun woohoo!!! 21 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooo happy Aggie is a fighter hun and LM is helping her to stay strong....so what are you doing have you watched any horror movies lately???...me and patrick & Emma watched Dead Tone have you watched it?...it was good...

hey hun, no not really watched any recently, watched drag me to hell lol which i was a bit confused about, was expecting a horror but i guess it was more of a spoof, also watched ghost town the other day which is the one about the kids stranded on the abandoned wild west town, again not very good!! they don't make them like they used to lol
glad you got to spend time with the kids and tim, its nice when you get to after working with other people's all the time, sending you hugs,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> sam don't laugh but what is pram?..remember I'm in the usa so not sure what that is...:shrug:

think you call it a pushchair hun, click on the links i put on and give me your opinion,x


----------



## LittleAurora

love the pram Sam! I love big bouncy prams! We ordered ours yesterday!! Cant wait for it to arrive!

My feet are killing me today! we walked all over looking for a new suite and carpet! good news...we bought them!! yay!!!! they should arrive at the end of the week! cant wait!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Ive lost weight and put on a baby!
> 
> :rofl: love it lol, sorry i shouldn't laugh as i know you must be uncomfortable but its the way you wrote that hehe,
> so did they say everything is ok?
> 
> went for the mamas and papas mimi on the ultima system, so got the mpx and the excel chassis
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-mimi/259718701/type-i/
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-x-cel-chassis-mimi/259818701/type-i/
> 
> its a neutral pram but traditional too, i love the traditional ones lolClick to expand...

:rofl: @ losing weight but putting on a baby!

LOVE that pram!!! Gorgeous!




hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its a bit strange... but they say a mother knows! I only actually posted what I did because the whole time I was typing I kept almost hearing "28" in my head. Its like I couldn't shake it and had to post it. Maybe she'll come on the 28th of a month instead! I'm not sure. But it was nagging at me. Of course, it might have nothing to do with anything! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo! Yay! That's great! PICS!
> 
> yeah it is odd but i also got told a mother knows, thats what it was like for me, like a screaming in my head lol 34 weeks!!! but this time i dont have that with Aggie so i am hoping thats a good sign,xClick to expand...

Definitely sounds like a good sign! :hugs:



hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, not to bad myself just got home from work early today we didn't have many children so they asked me if I wanted to go home and I was like yep I'm ready because tim and the kids were already home so I wanted to be with them I love being with my family... YAY!!!! sam hun woohoo!!! 21 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooo happy Aggie is a fighter hun and LM is helping her to stay strong....so what are you doing have you watched any horror movies lately???...me and patrick & Emma watched Dead Tone have you watched it?...it was good...
> 
> hey hun, no not really watched any recently, watched drag me to hell lol which i was a bit confused about, was expecting a horror but i guess it was more of a spoof, also watched ghost town the other day which is the one about the kids stranded on the abandoned wild west town, again not very good!! they don't make them like they used to lol
> glad you got to spend time with the kids and tim, its nice when you get to after working with other people's all the time, sending you hugs,xxClick to expand...

So, I'm NOT the only one who didn't think "Drag Me to Hell" was a horror-flick? I'm REALLY not alone in that? YAY! My friend owns it and thinks its really freakin' scary! So, I watched it... and I LAUGHED! It was FUNNY! WTF? @ him!!!



LittleAurora said:


> love the pram Sam! I love big bouncy prams! We ordered ours yesterday!! Cant wait for it to arrive!
> 
> My feet are killing me today! we walked all over looking for a new suite and carpet! good news...we bought them!! yay!!!! they should arrive at the end of the week! cant wait!

Which one did you get? PICS! Can't you see the trend here? You buy something... You show us! :rofl:


----------



## LittleAurora

This while newborn! carry cot included adjustable backrest so that she can sit more upright when she is older, if you know what I mean!

it comes with 

pram
changing bag coloured as like pram 
footmuff coloured as like pram 
carry cot included carry handles, matress and hood 
seat unit 
rainfoil 
large shopping basket 
lengthening of the body pram 
safety bail for pushchair function 
integrated ventilation net at the hood

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/07.jpg

also we got a really lovely play mat/gym its called babys play place! it changes as baby grows up! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/n.jpg

I just want baby to hurry up and come now!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: @ losing weight but putting on a baby!
> 
> LOVE that pram!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sounds like a good sign! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm NOT the only one who didn't think "Drag Me to Hell" was a horror-flick? I'm REALLY not alone in that? YAY! My friend owns it and thinks its really freakin' scary! So, I watched it... and I LAUGHED! It was FUNNY! WTF? @ him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you get? PICS! Can't you see the trend here? You buy something... You show us! :rofl:

lmao i seriously think it was meant to be a spoof, we were laughing at it too lol, glad i'm not the only one hehe,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> This while newborn! carry cot included adjustable backrest so that she can sit more upright when she is older, if you know what I mean!
> 
> it comes with
> 
> pram
> changing bag coloured as like pram
> footmuff coloured as like pram
> carry cot included carry handles, matress and hood
> seat unit
> rainfoil
> large shopping basket
> lengthening of the body pram
> safety bail for pushchair function
> integrated ventilation net at the hood
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/07.jpg
> 
> also we got a really lovely play mat/gym its called babys play place! it changes as baby grows up!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/n.jpg
> 
> I just want baby to hurry up and come now!!!!

love the pram, i looked at that one too but fell in lurve with the M&P, i love the traditional prams lol,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Big wheels and looks fab! Love the spotty dotty look but more girl than boy neutral I think. Youre gonna be able to have fab funky accessories too :thumbup:

yeah the flowers come off too so you can with or without,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I know I love the traditional ones as well! Where did you see my pram out of interest?


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I know I love the traditional ones as well! Where did you see my pram out of interest?

on ebay hun
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-3-1-PRAM..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item563432f14d

i love the big wheeled ones lol,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I ask cause a friend liked it and I said go on and look and she said she couldnt find it! lol D'oh!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous purchases, Aurora!

So happy to hear that we agree on it being a spoof, Sam! Wait till I tell my friend that he's nuts! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## hedgewitch

morning Linds
hope your morning going better than mine, slipped in the shower this morning and put my hands out to stop myself landing on my bump and have broken my Scaphoid bone in two places, one at the top and one going down to the wrist!! Aggie is fine though so thats good but i am in agony!!xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw sam nothing goes right does it :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its HOT my temp keeps going up everyone else is cold but im sweating like a pig lol just ahd the easyest time at work EVER only had 2 kids at the crech i was working at lol and they were brother and sister and so good


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> morning Linds
> hope your morning going better than mine, slipped in the shower this morning and put my hands out to stop myself landing on my bump and have broken my Scaphoid bone in two places, one at the top and one going down to the wrist!! Aggie is fine though so thats good but i am in agony!!xx

OMG! :hugs: That sucks! But, I'm glad Aggie is okay! Such a good mummy to save her like that!!! :thumbup:

To everyone else, a big :wave: HELLO!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya i have been searching for the updates and this thread ! you know me well behind the times, im sorry you are going through all this again but sounds positive. I only realised what was happening when I saw Niks FB status and her blinkie !

I hope your ok Mrs Accident Prone !!

Hope Agi's ok as well and giving you lots of kicks !

I will visit daily now Sam !


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls aw sam nothing goes right does it :hugs: xxxxx

lol feels like i am living in the twilight zone hehe, hows you hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Hiya i have been searching for the updates and this thread ! you know me well behind the times, im sorry you are going through all this again but sounds positive. I only realised what was happening when I saw Niks FB status and her blinkie !
> 
> I hope your ok Mrs Accident Prone !!
> 
> Hope Agi's ok as well and giving you lots of kicks !
> 
> I will visit daily now Sam !

awww hun, how are you? wow look at your ticker!!! great stuff, how you feeling sweetie?
yeah Aggie doing ok lol its me that needs a padded room hehe,xx


----------



## LittleAurora

sam you ejjit!!!!! lol!!


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Sam you spend more time at the hospital than at home! :kiss:


----------



## Tulip

Fluffy do I get a new preggo journal to stalk now? Pretty pleeeeeeaase?


----------



## moggymay

OMG Congrats Fluffy :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam what are you like? Well done looking after Aggie though :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam you ejjit!!!!! lol!!

lol i know, matt so not happy with me, he offered to run me a bath last night but i was so tired i said no i would get a shower this morning, and then this, i tell you i need to be permanantly strapped to my bed till i give birth lmao, worst is i can only have paracetamol for the pain, not fun!! how are you today hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam what are you like? Well done looking after Aggie though :flower:

lol thanks hun, had a scan at antenatal this morning and Aggie is fine so i am happy for that lol, hows you today? still swollen?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Bloody hell Sam you spend more time at the hospital than at home! :kiss:

hehe maybe i should move in there lol, hows your day been?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> OMG! :hugs: That sucks! But, I'm glad Aggie is okay! Such a good mummy to save her like that!!! :thumbup:
> 
> To everyone else, a big :wave: HELLO!

lol thanks hun, hows you doing today?xx


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls aw sam nothing goes right does it :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> lol feels like i am living in the twilight zone hehe, hows you hun?xxClick to expand...

aw ok hun no :af: today so im going to see what tomorrow bring xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw ok hun no :af: today so im going to see what tomorrow bring xxxx

ooo looking good hope af stays away and you get a shiny bfp!!!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah feel sick


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> aw ok hun no :af: today so im going to see what tomorrow bring xxxx
> 
> ooo looking good hope af stays away and you get a shiny bfp!!!!xxClick to expand...

i will update you tomorrow hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

looking forward to seeing pics of your bfp tomorrow!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG! :hugs: That sucks! But, I'm glad Aggie is okay! Such a good mummy to save her like that!!! :thumbup:
> 
> To everyone else, a big :wave: HELLO!
> 
> lol thanks hun, hows you doing today?xxClick to expand...

Not too bad! :hugs:



caz & bob said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls aw sam nothing goes right does it :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> lol feels like i am living in the twilight zone hehe, hows you hun?xxClick to expand...
> 
> aw ok hun no :af: today so im going to see what tomorrow bring xxxxClick to expand...

Ooh, sounds promising, Caz! FX'd!



lindseyanne said:


> blah feel sick

That could be a good sign! :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> blah feel sick

that could be good linz fx for you hun xxxx


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Sam you spend more time at the hospital than at home! :kiss:
> 
> hehe maybe i should move in there lol, hows your day been?xxClick to expand...

Long and tiring but not too bad. Settling down for a post-dinner kick count (I know it's early, I just like concentrating on him x)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so all natural this month xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just got in had LONG day at work 3-5 yr ols all day have a headcahe and snad in places there just should not be sand!


----------



## caz & bob

nothing worse than sand hun it get ever where dosent it xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> nothing worse than sand hun it get ever where dosent it xxxx

i have sand in my clevage and all in my bra lol


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me so all natural this month xxxx

sorry to hear that hunny, sending you hugs,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha i bet you have it get all over the place xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls :af: got me so all natural this month xxxx
> 
> sorry to hear that hunny, sending you hugs,xxxClick to expand...

i am just looking forward this month will be all natural i think that clomid has done something to my lining because i have had 2 losses off it xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> i am just looking forward this month will be all natural i think that clomid has done something to my lining because i have had 2 losses off it xxx

yeah it can thin your lining out hun, i know there is something you can take to help it but just can't remember what it is, how long have they given you the clomid for?xx


----------



## caz & bob

been on it 6 month hun xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> been on it 6 month hun xx

yeah i know you been on it that long hun but how long have the docs prescribed it for? i think its vitamin b complex 50mg you need hun, helps the lining and i took it and got my bfp the following month,xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho sorry hun he has said i can only have 6 month and that is it so i have been on double folic acid and took vitamins i will see what this month brings xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> ho sorry hun he has said i can only have 6 month and that is it so i have been on double folic acid and took vitamins i will see what this month brings xxx

i was given 12months worth but i do know its at the disgression of the doctor. i reckon you will get your bfp soon hunny, keep the faith!!!xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun i no but its waiting for it to come ha xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, hope your all doing well...wanted to pop in a say hi:winkwink:sam hun how are you feeling?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tooooooooooooooooo hot!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies - popping in with hugs n :kiss: for you all,

if u think its hot try out here, [email protected]!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Ladies - popping in with hugs n :kiss: for you all,
> 
> if u think its hot try out here, [email protected]!

ohhhh no ta lol im struggling this week as it is my temps being really weird


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have road maps for boobs


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just did a cheepy test from poundland and got a bfn:(


----------



## caz & bob

aw you will get it soon hunnie xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw you will get it soon hunnie xxxx

af isnt due until i think monday if i did infact ov when we think:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Linds! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck linz hun fx for you xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> FX'd for you, Linds! :hugs:

i feel really blah now lol everything i read on line says they can pick up from 10 dpo and are 25miu so surely they should have at least a faint not that i know what dpo i am lol had a pos/almost pos on monday 28th oh i dunno im begining to think i cant get preg


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you, Linds! :hugs:
> 
> i feel really blah now lol everything i read on line says they can pick up from 10 dpo and are 25miu so surely they should have at least a faint not that i know what dpo i am lol had a pos/almost pos on monday 28th oh i dunno im begining to think i cant get pregClick to expand...

You're probably only 8-10dpo... and some women don't get any positive at all until a good 14-16dpo. I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit! But, I understand how you feel! I felt like that for years... and now I feel like I'll never stay pregnant. So, if its not one thing, its another! :hugs: But, you'll get there! Wait like 3-4 days and try again if no AF!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you, Linds! :hugs:
> 
> i feel really blah now lol everything i read on line says they can pick up from 10 dpo and are 25miu so surely they should have at least a faint not that i know what dpo i am lol had a pos/almost pos on monday 28th oh i dunno im begining to think i cant get pregClick to expand...
> 
> You're probably only 8-10dpo... and some women don't get any positive at all until a good 14-16dpo. I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit! But, I understand how you feel! I felt like that for years... and now I feel like I'll never stay pregnant. So, if its not one thing, its another! :hugs: But, you'll get there! Wait like 3-4 days and try again if no AF!Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry: i got a really sore belly have had diarhea now for 4 flippin days! cant get rid of it even with imodium it worked for 24 hours then came back


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls,xx

 evening mrs hows u and ur hand and miss aggie?


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam how are you today hun xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornign all feel yuck can not shift this bad tummy had a very strange dream last night that i gave birth to a plastic doll and was treating it like a baby girl lol


----------



## LittleAurora

morning all!

Lindsey, there is a vomiting and diarrhoea bug going round! Its horrible! 

How is everyone else doing?

Sam...updates?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> morning all!
> 
> Lindsey, there is a vomiting and diarrhoea bug going round! Its horrible!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sam...updates?

thats whats i thought it was but i havent had a the vomiting just the plops lol


----------



## LittleAurora

it seems like nausea is also a symptom.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> it seems like nausea is also a symptom.

yeh i havent got that neither lol just the poops lol have had it for 5 days now so started around 7dpo


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all ok today,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, hope you are all ok today,xx

wanting to sleep but cant lay o my tummy as it hurts and caant lay on my sides as hurts my boobys:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well today xxxxxx

hey caz how are you? im so tired but cant go sleep everytime i lay down my tummy starts churning and have to run to the loo:cry: ben think i am prego this mth is facinated about my boobs keepos asking em to show him my veins and nips lol wanted to try sleep so am awake latter to call sam and have a gd natter


----------



## caz & bob

whoooop hope you are hun that would be brill fx for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> whoooop hope you are hun that would be brill fx for you hun xxxxxx

never had veins like this have BIG blue ones all over and then tiny little red veins going all over the areola


----------



## caz & bob

good sign that linz keep me informed hun have you tested xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> good sign that linz keep me informed hun have you tested xxxx

yeh did yest and was neg but was too early really af isnt due till monday im not testing till prob 16th now


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx for you hun think it will be your turn hun i have just got some soya isoflavone its like clomid but natural have you ever heard of it xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw fx for you hun think it will be your turn hun i have just got some soya isoflavone its like clomid but natural have you ever heard of it xxxx

no never heard of it hun fxd it works for u:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it does ha xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I take Soy Isoflavones! :) What dose and cycle days are you doing, Caz? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

with clomid i was on 2 6 but i might try 3 7 xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan! When I asked in here, I hadn't yet seen that you'd posted in the Soy thread too! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

itchyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy booobsys arghhh cant scratch them it makes them worse!


----------



## caz & bob

megg do you think i should try it because my cycles are regular and i o on my own xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw fx for you hun think it will be your turn hun i have just got some soya isoflavone its like clomid but natural have you ever heard of it xxxx

yeah a few of the girls on here use the soy, its natures clomid,x


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are you all tonight? i feel like cack!!xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: sam has any had success on it do you no xxxx


----------



## moggymay

caz&bob - I took soy isoflavones my last cycle for the first time, Meg inspired me to try it. I ovulated on my own but felt I needed a boost IYKWIM so I took 100mg CD3-7 and guess what...? I would definitely recommend giving it a try but only once you have read ALL about it! I got mine from Boots - can find a link for them if you want?


----------



## moggymay

caz & bob said:


> aw :hugs: sam has any had success on it do you no xxxx

Me!


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> megg do you think i should try it because my cycles are regular and i o on my own xxxx

That's up to you, hun! I mean, if you were on the Clomid, I imagine there was some reason. But, if you O regularly without help... I don't see too much of a purpose in using it! Why were you on Clomid?



hedgewitch said:


> evening girls, how are you all tonight? i feel like cack!!xx

Not bad... Why do you feel like cack? Something new? Or just the normal stuff? How's Aggie?


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> evening girls, how are you all tonight? i feel like cack!!xx

Get some Angel Delight in you! My other buddy thread swear by it for the energy boost, the calcium and also for the easing of indigestion you can get!

I too feel not wonderful but not long now, hands hurt cos so swollen with Carpal Tunnel, feet/ankles full of fluid and belly to big to sit comfy. Ah well all worth it!

Hows your hand? Hope Aggie giving suitably ladylike kicks to her injured Mummy?


----------



## caz & bob

i have got some hun i o on my own and my cycles are regular think i will just try it thhis month i am going to take it 3-7 hun xxxx heres a pic hun think there the right ones x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Meg


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw :hugs: sam has any had success on it do you no xxxx

lol was just gonna say Moggy,x


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That's up to you, hun! I mean, if you were on the Clomid, I imagine there was some reason. But, if you O regularly without help... I don't see too much of a purpose in using it! Why were you on Clomid?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad... Why do you feel like cack? Something new? Or just the normal stuff? How's Aggie?

just usual stuff hehe, just feel so drained all the time, was on pregnacare but without being TMI i became severely constipated, outta nowhere, was doing ok too, so anyways i started adding lactulose which didnt help at all, so came off the pregnacare and tried the floradix, nothing!! apart from feeling run down and shit due to me being anaemic, so i went back on the pregnacare every other day and now on fybogel too and still nothing!! so frustrating, won't push when i go loo as i then lose a lot of CM, sorry again for TMI. tried every fruit you can think of including prunes, tried squatting which is a hilarious sight in the bathroom i'm sure!!
my hand is still swollen and sore, tried to get away with just a bandage and brace as i figured i would more than likely give myself a black eye in the night off the cast but its so damn sore i think i am gonna have to have it plastered now, they said if i couldn't cope with it i would need it plastering wednesday when i go back, can't take any pain relief for it apart from paracetamol which just isn't touching it at al so i am grumpy with that, then on top of that my graves is also playing up which gives me pains in my hands anyways but can't get my meds upped as the doc wants me permanantly hyperthyroid for Aggies sake so i feel rotten, not sleeping too good as one of the symptoms i get is insomnia lol, so i am on a wonderful merry go round of pain and generally feeling blah hehe.
hehe sorry for the moan lol, hows you doing hun?xx


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> i have got some hun i o on my own and my cycles are regular think i will just try it thhis month i am going to take it 3-7 hun xxxx heres a pic hun think there the right ones x

Those look good! :)



caz & bob said:


> aw :hugs: sam has any had success on it do you no xxxx

Lots of success on it! Like Sam said, Moggy is a success from it. Both of my BFP's came from it. Several others just in the last couples of months! If you get bored, feel free to read back a bit in the Soy thread! A lot of the success stories are posted in there! :)



moggymay said:


> :hi: Meg

:hi: George!


----------



## moggymay

Sam :hugs: all worth it :flower:


----------



## moggymay

chart looking ok Mrs :thumbup: guessing 2dpo now...?


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> chart looking ok Mrs :thumbup: guessing 2dpo now...?

Me? Uhm... I would lean toward 1... and that would be pushing it. The massive amounts of EWCM last night surely meant that I hadn't O'd yet! So, maybe it happened late last night? I'm usually a CD16 girl, but put in some fake temps and it sets O as yesterday! If I have a MASSIVE jump tomorrow, then it sets it as today!


----------



## hedgewitch

and Aggie is fine, she was kicking me from 7am when i woke up and has been mooching all day which i am so grateful to feel
took some bump pics today


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: sam you dont half go threw some :flower: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw you have grown even bigger than the last pic hun aww xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> and Aggie is fine, she was kicking me from 7am when i woke up and has been mooching all day which i am so grateful to feel
> took some bump pics today
> View attachment 97873
> 
> 
> View attachment 97875
> 
> 
> View attachment 97879

Wow! Look at that Aggie bump! Its GORGEOUS! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Get some Angel Delight in you! My other buddy thread swear by it for the energy boost, the calcium and also for the easing of indigestion you can get!
> 
> I too feel not wonderful but not long now, hands hurt cos so swollen with Carpal Tunnel, feet/ankles full of fluid and belly to big to sit comfy. Ah well all worth it!
> 
> Hows your hand? Hope Aggie giving suitably ladylike kicks to her injured Mummy?

i will try that Mogs thanks, i need something lol, i know what you mean about the pain carpal wise one of the bones i have done is on the carpal bone and i suffer from it also lol, we need a bump pic hun, come on show us your bump!! not long now for you, are they going to induce you or just leave you to go on your own?xx


----------



## caz & bob

i hate swallowing tablets so just pored them in to my juice haha xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw you have grown even bigger than the last pic hun aww xxxxxxx

nah, no more than the average person, its just i moan about it all lol,xx


----------



## caz & bob

lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: my boobs hurt stupid shower hurt them


----------



## caz & bob

good sign linz whoooooop its your turn xxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> and Aggie is fine, she was kicking me from 7am when i woke up and has been mooching all day which i am so grateful to feel
> took some bump pics today
> View attachment 97873
> 
> 
> View attachment 97875
> 
> 
> View attachment 97879

beautiful baby belly hun....love it:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all had a yuck night kept feeling things crawling on me but was nothing there!


----------



## LittleAurora

sam your tum looks bigger than mine! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can somebody slap me please and give me some pma i have cramp atm and worrying its af lol but it could also ust be my bad tum thats STILL here:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Its not over until the :witch: lands! Now, chin up! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Its not over until the :witch: lands! Now, chin up! :hugs:

shes due tomoz so if it is they bnag on time


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its not over until the :witch: lands! Now, chin up! :hugs:
> 
> shes due tomoz so if it is they bnag on timeClick to expand...

But if its nooooooooooooooooot her... and you don't know it is yet! *hands you your PMA* I think you dropped this!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:( a lady on bens forum he goes on little boy died :(
https://acherishedangel.com/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its not over until the :witch: lands! Now, chin up! :hugs:
> 
> shes due tomoz so if it is they bnag on timeClick to expand...
> 
> But if its nooooooooooooooooot her... and you don't know it is yet! *hands you your PMA* I think you dropped this!Click to expand...

lol thank you i wondeerd where id put that


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> :( a lady on bens forum he goes on little boy died yesterday:(
> https://acherishedangel.com/

Ugh.. That's awful! :( His family is in my thoughts!



lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its not over until the :witch: lands! Now, chin up! :hugs:
> 
> shes due tomoz so if it is they bnag on timeClick to expand...
> 
> But if its nooooooooooooooooot her... and you don't know it is yet! *hands you your PMA* I think you dropped this!Click to expand...
> 
> lol thank you i wondeerd where id put thatClick to expand...

No problem! :flower: I do what I can! LOL

Bedtime for me! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello!!

Im hot and in a bad mood today! Didnt sleep well last night so im just going to grump all day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hello!!
> 
> Im hot and in a bad mood today! Didnt sleep well last night so im just going to grump all day!

not good in this heat when so heavily preg:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Its not even that warm I woke up in a foul mood. and I'm so freakin emotional...cryin at the drop of a hat! 

I think I have lost control of my senses lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Its not even that warm I woke up in a foul mood. and I'm so freakin emotional...cryin at the drop of a hat!
> 
> I think I have lost control of my senses lol

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

think i must smell nobodys around tonight


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> sam your tum looks bigger than mine! lol

lol i just seem to have popped over the last two days hehe, got an achy bump at the top tonight like i been doing crunches so wondering if thats everything moving up?
hows you doing hun?xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Doin alright! feeeling better today thankfully! 
how are you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

morning.

I have trapped wind and its so sore :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> morning.
> 
> I have trapped wind and its so sore :(

:hugs: i hate that have always sufferd badly from it so no exactly how u feel not nice at all


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, hope you are doing ok
Aurora, sorry to hear that, i suffer really bad with trapped wind etc due to my IBS and Graves, i can only suggest polo's or peppermint tea to help, hope you feel better,xx
Linds, how you doing today?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, hope you are doing ok
> Aurora, sorry to hear that, i suffer really bad with trapped wind etc due to my IBS and Graves, i can only suggest polo's or peppermint tea to help, hope you feel better,xx
> Linds, how you doing today?xx

feeling quite good today have a bit of a sore tum as now have constipation lol what i think will prob go back to plops later on:haha:. hows u doing?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> feeling quite good today have a bit of a sore tum as now have constipation lol what i think will prob go back to plops later on:haha:. hows u doing?

oh dear thats all you need, hot water bottle and a lie down needed i think!!
well Aggie been a good girl the last few days to the point i even sat here last night bragging to Matt that she was getting a routine going with her kicks, this morning however, nothing!!! me and my big mouth!! well time for the worrying to begin again, GAH!!! woke up this morning slightly depressed i suppose you could say, not been looking forward to this week for a long time. Thursday is Lilly-Maye's anniversary of when she passed away and Sunday is her birthday so going to be a tough week for me i think.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling quite good today have a bit of a sore tum as now have constipation lol what i think will prob go back to plops later on:haha:. hows u doing?
> 
> oh dear thats all you need, hot water bottle and a lie down needed i think!!
> well Aggie been a good girl the last few days to the point i even sat here last night bragging to Matt that she was getting a routine going with her kicks, this morning however, nothing!!! me and my big mouth!! well time for the worrying to begin again, GAH!!! woke up this morning slightly depressed i suppose you could say, not been looking forward to this week for a long time. Thursday is Lilly-Maye's anniversary of when she passed away and Sunday is her birthday so going to be a tough week for me i think.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> feeling quite good today have a bit of a sore tum as now have constipation lol what i think will prob go back to plops later on:haha:. hows u doing?
> 
> oh dear thats all you need, hot water bottle and a lie down needed i think!!
> well Aggie been a good girl the last few days to the point i even sat here last night bragging to Matt that she was getting a routine going with her kicks, this morning however, nothing!!! me and my big mouth!! well time for the worrying to begin again, GAH!!! woke up this morning slightly depressed i suppose you could say, not been looking forward to this week for a long time. Thursday is Lilly-Maye's anniversary of when she passed away and Sunday is her birthday so going to be a tough week for me i think.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will be thinking of you all week long!


----------



## LittleAurora

(((hugs)))


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just peed ona cbfm stick to stop myself using a preg tests and got 2 lines:wacko: think shes prob gonna see her today


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope everyone is good today xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope everyone is good today xxx

hiya


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 56 and bfn


----------



## Megg33k

Boo! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all doing? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, how are we all doing today? hope you are all well
i am 22 weeks today hehe!!!xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

:happydance: Yay for being 22 weeks today Sam, hope all is going well with Aggie hun :hugs: and hope you are well yourself.

I'm 24+1 today. I went to see my midwife today too and the baby kicked her hard in the hand ..well where the doppler was anyway, lol. It's the hardest kick I've felt so far, haha.

Hope the rest of you are doing well :) xx


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for 22 weeks!


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> :happydance: Yay for being 22 weeks today Sam, hope all is going well with Aggie hun :hugs: and hope you are well yourself.
> 
> I'm 24+1 today. I went to see my midwife today too and the baby kicked her hard in the hand ..well where the doppler was anyway, lol. It's the hardest kick I've felt so far, haha.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well :) xx

hey hun, how are you? yeah i am pleased to have managed another week with Aggie being safely inside my tum, just 2 more weeks to go and they will fight for her life so every day counts!!!!
got a phonecall from cardiff today and the uk's leading fetal medicine doc is willing to see me and have me as his patient so i am soooooooooo pleased!!!! he is also willing to do my home monitoring system so if Aggies hb drops or the cord does what it did when i lost LM he will get me in and deliver me straight away, just got to get to 24 weeks........
anyways hows your little one doing? kicking nice and strong?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> yay for 22 weeks!

thanks hun, how are you feeling?xx


----------



## LittleAurora

great news all round then! 2 more weeks will fly in! 


Im doin good thank, altho getting heavier and slower by the day lol


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 22 Weeks, Sam & Aggie!!! :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Yay for being 22 weeks today Sam, hope all is going well with Aggie hun :hugs: and hope you are well yourself.
> 
> I'm 24+1 today. I went to see my midwife today too and the baby kicked her hard in the hand ..well where the doppler was anyway, lol. It's the hardest kick I've felt so far, haha.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well :) xx
> 
> hey hun, how are you? yeah i am pleased to have managed another week with Aggie being safely inside my tum, just 2 more weeks to go and they will fight for her life so every day counts!!!!
> got a phonecall from cardiff today and the uk's leading fetal medicine doc is willing to see me and have me as his patient so i am soooooooooo pleased!!!! he is also willing to do my home monitoring system so if Aggies hb drops or the cord does what it did when i lost LM he will get me in and deliver me straight away, just got to get to 24 weeks........
> anyways hows your little one doing? kicking nice and strong?xxClick to expand...

That's great Sam!!!! OMG! SOOOOO pleased for you and Aggie!!! :yipee:


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> great news all round then! 2 more weeks will fly in!
> 
> 
> Im doin good thank, altho getting heavier and slower by the day lol

lol yeah i remember how that felt, i am struggling now as my bump seems to be huge hehe. have you got everything sorted for bubs coming?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That's great Sam!!!! OMG! SOOOOO pleased for you and Aggie!!! :yipee:

thanks sweetie, how are you today?xx


----------



## LittleAurora

yup everything sorted. Just waiting for the pram and cot to arrive. Been ordered but its a public holiday for 2 days over here (12th and 13th) fingers crossed it comes tomorrow!!!! Room finished painting today and carpet will be laid tomorrow!!! Cant wait to get the room all together!


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's great Sam!!!! OMG! SOOOOO pleased for you and Aggie!!! :yipee:
> 
> thanks sweetie, how are you today?xxClick to expand...

Confused with a chart from hell... It doesn't look so bad... but that's because you can't see all the notes of what temps some days should maybe be... I think I have 3 choices for one of the days. My left ovary was still aching this morning. I've had 1-2 instances of spotting each day for 6 days straight now. :dohh: I'm just happy that you and Aggie are well!

If anyone wants to try and make sense of it, go for it!


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> hey hun, how are you? yeah i am pleased to have managed another week with Aggie being safely inside my tum, just 2 more weeks to go and they will fight for her life so every day counts!!!!
> got a phonecall from cardiff today and the uk's leading fetal medicine doc is willing to see me and have me as his patient so i am soooooooooo pleased!!!! he is also willing to do my home monitoring system so if Aggies hb drops or the cord does what it did when i lost LM he will get me in and deliver me straight away, just got to get to 24 weeks........
> anyways hows your little one doing? kicking nice and strong?xx

Yeah I am good thanks, just keep questioning myself about certain pregnancy things, lol and yeah my baby boy is doing good, kicking alot and keeping me awake some nights ..already getting me ready, lol.

Aw, that's good to hear and good about the fetal doctor too :) You and Aggie will get to 24 weeks, I know you will :hugs:

xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still no af and guess what bfn again lol


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all doing ok, sending you all hugs,xx

been to antenatal this morning and just got back, everything looks good with Aggie, scan showed her kicking about, she is head down looking up so spine to spine so least i know why my back is hurting so much. my pelvis and pubic bone has begun their seperation again so back on crutches now which is rather comical with my hand cast up!! so again i know why i am struggling to walk etc, looks like i will be back in the wheelchair by the end of this pregnancy again hehe but i just keep thinking it will all be worth it!!! blood flow scans and dopplers to begin in two weeks and next week i am in Cardiff with Doc Beattie who is the fetal medicine specialist and he is willing to do the home monitoring with Dr Collins from USA, so just hoping that with all the research and specialists i can at least give Aggie a fighting chance.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls sam thats great new hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all just had my hair choped short:( i dont like it lol i like having long hair


----------



## xoButterfly25

Evening all ..OMG, I am soo stuffed. I seriously can't eat much since I've been pregnant, so I hope that's not a bad thing. I've only gained like 4lbs in total so far, so again I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. I mean I know I'm quite a large person anyway, so I didn't think I'd actually put on much more weight because of my fat stomach ..but I dunno. I just cooked chicken breasts, vegetables and mash for dinner. I cooked 3 chicken breasts ..me and OH have 1 and a half each usually and I could only manage the half, I gave the other one to my cats, lol ..I also only ate a mouthful of veg and a mouthful of mash and now I'm so full up and I mean full up like I actually feel sick :dunno: I wonder if anyone else is like that, apart from me? I may post a thread about it and see.

Also, I think me and David have finally settled on a name for baby, we just need to think of a middle name now, lol. There are names we both like but none seem to go with the first.

Anyways, how is everyone else today? All good I hope :flower:

Sam - That is great news hun :) x

Lindsey - I bet it looks nice ..why'd you get it short if you prefer long anyways? lol x


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> Evening all ..OMG, I am soo stuffed. I seriously can't eat much since I've been pregnant, so I hope that's not a bad thing. I've only gained like 4lbs in total so far, so again I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. I mean I know I'm quite a large person anyway, so I didn't think I'd actually put on much more weight because of my fat stomach ..but I dunno. I just cooked chicken breasts, vegetables and mash for dinner. I cooked 3 chicken breasts ..me and OH have 1 and a half each usually and I could only manage the half, I gave the other one to my cats, lol ..I also only ate a mouthful of veg and a mouthful of mash and now I'm so full up and I mean full up like I actually feel sick :dunno: I wonder if anyone else is like that, apart from me? I may post a thread about it and see.
> 
> Also, I think me and David have finally settled on a name for baby, we just need to think of a middle name now, lol. There are names we both like but none seem to go with the first.
> 
> Anyways, how is everyone else today? All good I hope :flower:
> 
> Sam - That is great news hun :) x
> 
> Lindsey - I bet it looks nice ..why'd you get it short if you prefer long anyways? lol x

lmao you complaining about 4lb i just been antenatal today and have gained another 2 this week so just did some math and realise that when i was 9 weeks they weighed me at my booking appointment, i was 56kg=8.5stone roughly todays weight comes in at 63.1kg=just under 10stone..............in 12 weeks!!!i gained a stone in 12 weeks!!!! and the best of it is the only thing i could think of to make me feel better was chunky monkey Ben and Jerrys lmao!!! see for me its great i am gaining as with LM i did nothing but lose weight, i'll deal with it all after i have her lol,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Evening all ..OMG, I am soo stuffed. I seriously can't eat much since I've been pregnant, so I hope that's not a bad thing. I've only gained like 4lbs in total so far, so again I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. I mean I know I'm quite a large person anyway, so I didn't think I'd actually put on much more weight because of my fat stomach ..but I dunno. I just cooked chicken breasts, vegetables and mash for dinner. I cooked 3 chicken breasts ..me and OH have 1 and a half each usually and I could only manage the half, I gave the other one to my cats, lol ..I also only ate a mouthful of veg and a mouthful of mash and now I'm so full up and I mean full up like I actually feel sick :dunno: I wonder if anyone else is like that, apart from me? I may post a thread about it and see.
> 
> Also, I think me and David have finally settled on a name for baby, we just need to think of a middle name now, lol. There are names we both like but none seem to go with the first.
> 
> Anyways, how is everyone else today? All good I hope :flower:
> 
> Sam - That is great news hun :) x
> 
> Lindsey - I bet it looks nice ..why'd you get it short if you prefer long anyways? lol x

i wanted it cut short as easyer to manage but not too sure on it anymore lol its easyer for work 
got a pic but hair needs starigtend still and i look like a dufus
 



Attached Files:







Picture0012.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

that look nice linz nothing wrong with it you suit it xxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw, I think it looks fine hun :)
I wish I had hair like yours. I hate my hair, there is never anything I can do with it :/


----------



## Megg33k

I really like it, Linds! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all today? sendin lots and lots of gentle hugs and kisses to sam today :hugs::hugs: thinking about u and im here if u need me xxx:kiss:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies ,

linz - i like it - any big change is always tough, once u work out how to wear it i'm sure u'll love ur new do,

gl to megg and caz n bob this go round, x

Sam - thinking of you today, sending lots and lots of love, and i'm soo pleased ur getting lots of help, it can only b a good sign ur gaining plenty weight this go round too, xxxx much love

:wave: to everyone :hi: :hugs:

Hey girls 

nudger gave me a scare the other day and didnt move about v much at all, so went to mw monday and was popped on the trace and nudger was heard moving and hb 146, so all ok, just was in a position where i couldnt feel the moves 

the last 2 days i've had a terrible pain in my right side, it comes and goes but sum x it hurts to the point where i could cry and feel like it hurts to even breathe, so gonna get it checked out at drs today 

my blood work came bk from 16w test for downs , normal risk level for woman of my age (24.3yrs at birth ) 1 in 1400(apx)

my risk level 1 in 4100 (apx) 

nudger likes to have a proper wriggle now and loves me being in the pool, also was having a boogie with the music last night when i had some random now cd on - i dont even know which track it was! but nudger enjoyed it 

havent bought anything else new yet but did get a gorgoues set frm a friend bk home from next its grey and white with bunnies on it


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, not feeling up to much today to be honest just want to hide and cry, feeling very lonely today, can't believe its been a year to the day since my baby girl went to be with the Angels. i just keep playing that day over and over in my head, been awake since 3am thinking how different things should have been, my heart aches so much i miss her so much. i know i should be grateful for what i have but i am also yearning for the life raising my baby that i should have had. 
anyways i am going to go now and just crawl into my bed for the day, i don't know how to deal with my feelings today, holding on to a stupid box containing her ashes and just feel so lost. thanks for thinking of me today and please all send LM some floaty kisses.xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

sending LM lots of floaty kisses, will send flumpetta over to her cloud to give her a hug, 

sending you lots n lots of love my darlin xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: to LM, Sam may we let a balloon go for LM here? Mogster calls them loonies but he gets the idea of letting them go and saying please and sending them somewhere. We did a red one on hols for Rubes but was thinking lilac for LM? Let me know cos dont want to offend but want to remember her in a way a little girl would like, getting Mogster to send her a loonie and some bubbles seems a good one if youre okay with it?

Lots of love and Aggie look after Mummy today :flower: :friends:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thinking of you today Sam :hugs: Big floaty hugs and kisses to Lilly-Maye and the biggest of hugs to you :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> :hugs: to LM, Sam may we let a balloon go for LM here? Mogster calls them loonies but he gets the idea of letting them go and saying please and sending them somewhere. We did a red one on hols for Rubes but was thinking lilac for LM? Let me know cos dont want to offend but want to remember her in a way a little girl would like, getting Mogster to send her a loonie and some bubbles seems a good one if youre okay with it?
> 
> Lots of love and Aggie look after Mummy today :flower: :friends:

hey hun, so glad to hear from you, was getting worried, i would love it if you let off a Loonie lol, we have some wish lanterns that we will be releasing on Sunday which is her birthday (if i get through today) gonna be a tough few days i think, you girls could never offend me, thankyou,xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls sam thinking of you today sending lots and lots of floaty hugs kisses and hearts Lilly-Maye :flowes: for you hun xx xx


----------



## moggymay

v sore hands so hard to type, didnt mean to worry you. Huge :hugs: to Aggie and her Mummy and loonies :plane: to LM


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> thanks girls, not feeling up to much today to be honest just want to hide and cry, feeling very lonely today, can't believe its been a year to the day since my baby girl went to be with the Angels. i just keep playing that day over and over in my head, been awake since 3am thinking how different things should have been, my heart aches so much i miss her so much. i know i should be grateful for what i have but i am also yearning for the life raising my baby that i should have had.
> anyways i am going to go now and just crawl into my bed for the day, i don't know how to deal with my feelings today, holding on to a stupid box containing her ashes and just feel so lost. thanks for thinking of me today and please all send LM some floaty kisses.xxx




moggymay said:


> :hugs: to LM, Sam may we let a balloon go for LM here? Mogster calls them loonies but he gets the idea of letting them go and saying please and sending them somewhere. We did a red one on hols for Rubes but was thinking lilac for LM? Let me know cos dont want to offend but want to remember her in a way a little girl would like, getting Mogster to send her a loonie and some bubbles seems a good one if youre okay with it?
> 
> Lots of love and Aggie look after Mummy today :flower: :friends:

Well, I'm all tears already! :hugs: Thinking of you and LM today, Sam! That's incredibly cute and sweet, George! Sobbing quietly so as not to wake my husband! Floaty kisses to LM!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

Sam thinking of you and your family today xx


----------



## moggymay

Loonie floating upwards, bubbles blown and he has also blown some dandelion clocks so assuming the seeds are right Aggie will arrive about 4 o clock on whatever day she comes...:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> :hugs: to LM, Sam may we let a balloon go for LM here? Mogster calls them loonies but he gets the idea of letting them go and saying please and sending them somewhere. We did a red one on hols for Rubes but was thinking lilac for LM? Let me know cos dont want to offend but want to remember her in a way a little girl would like, getting Mogster to send her a loonie and some bubbles seems a good one if youre okay with it?
> 
> Lots of love and Aggie look after Mummy today :flower: :friends:

:cry: You're so lovely xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Sending lots of love, :hugs: and kisses to you and your family Sam :flower: xx


----------



## moggymay

11 days to V-day for Aggie :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo hoo!! thats not long at all!!


----------



## LittleAurora

33 weeks!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0003-3.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Looking beautiful Aurora!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey all, how are you all today?

I didn't get to bed until gone 5am this morning and I feel so tired now. I couldn't breathe properly at all. Me and David sat and watched a film; Journey to the Center of the Earth, which I may add was a really good film ..and during watching that I couldn't breathe properly. We went to bed just after midnight and David fell asleep straight away and I was literally sitting there for over an hour trying to sleep but couldn't, it felt as though someone was holding my throat :wacko: so I went downstairs and decided to watch TV and gradually I started to feel okay again, but that was around 5am when I actually went back up to bed ..also the wind here at the moment is doing my head in, it's supposed to be summer FFS, gr. Anyway, I feel a whole lot better now, which is good ..just tired.

At the moment, I'm sat here looking through lots of baby clothes that one of my friends give me and they are soo nice. 4 big carrier bags full of clothes, so I'm happy about that. We also last week got given a huge bag full of FREE brand new baby Ted Baker clothes which are adorable.

I don't know if I've said this already, but we've finally decided on a first name and a second middle name, just need a first middle name but we are having trouble finding something we both like to go.

Also me and David have been saying even though the DD is November 1st, we are going to try everything in our power to make sure he's born late October - why? Because October 25th is my birthday and I'd love for him to be born as close as possible to my birthday ..is that a bad thing? :shrug:

I know I'm rambling on, but I'm in a chatty mood today, so I hope someone talks back to me, lol :)

Sam, how you feeling hun? :flower: I hope you enjoyed your Ben & Jerry's last night xx

Aurora, aw you have a lovely bump :)

Love and hugs to all :flower: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all butterfly glad your ok hun aurora your pic is cool xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies how are you all? off on my hols tomoz for a week make sure you ladies look after sam for me i feel well bad being away sunday:(


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun enjoy yourself hun i will look after sam for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to bed early start tomoz will be back next sat good luck to those due to ov and those due to test xxx love to all


----------



## caz & bob

have a great time linz will miss you hunnie xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

We'll miss you, Linds!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope you all having a good weekend sam how are you hun xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, how are you all doing?...hope your weekend has been wonderful...I'm just being lazy right now...I will have to get up in a little while and clean some...I cleaned some yesterday but today i need to get more done...so what are your plans for today ladies?...hope its a good one for you all...:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

nothing much here frogger just chill in with the oh because my son has gone shooting with my brother xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just maganged to get online via a crapy usb dongle. hope you are all well and a happy first angel birthday to lilly-maye lots of angel cake and rainbows up to you sweethearts and bug hugs to mummy xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday to LM! Floaty kisses to your angel, Sam... and HUGE :hugs: to you!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aww h,a,b lilly maye float kisses & hugs for your mummy xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou girls, been a very tough day today, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

how are we doing this monday morning? have u girls got sunshine wherever you are?

lots of love n kisses xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning girls
> 
> how are we doing this monday morning? have u girls got sunshine wherever you are?
> 
> lots of love n kisses xxxxxxxxx

i have atm due to rain later on tho hope u and nudger are well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ye sunny here hun but dont think its for long xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

just put washing out so anyones guess here....


----------



## caz & bob

it rained haha alway the case hun xxxx


----------



## moggymay

still sunny and load number three just gone out....looking good and off to MW in a few minutes

:hi: Sam


----------



## caz & bob

aw haha xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

here are some nursery in progress pics!
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=255624&id=772731039&l=8fefd45b4d

and the pram arrived! whoop! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abcd0014-4.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls - omg its hot out here today - i want to come home to cool off!!!!


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies.

Long time no speak. How are you all?

Jo Hunny I would be quite happy to swap with ya. How's it going over there?

Mog how are you? Have you had baby yet? when was your due date?

Megg,Sam,Linz,Aurora,Patty. How you all doing?

Hello to the rest of the Ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! You're back!!! :hugs: I've missed you, love!

I'm surviving... if that's what we're calling it these days! LOL More importantly, how are YOU?


----------



## MissyMojo

im getting by - no internet, barely any tv, no air con and 35-40c each day! god bless the library with air con


----------



## Doodar

LOL!!!! Megg I'm glad your surviving hunny! Your so strong I don't know how you do it. Thanks for the welcome back! AFM I wasn't in a very good place as were probably aware, but I'm back with fighting spirit and TONS and TONS of PMA. I have my first appointment for ivf on Friday and I'm feeling totally positive about this one.

Jo Here's to the library, can't be easy in 40 degree heat with a bump and NO TV whats that all about. How do you survive with no tv and no internet.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not as strong as you think... I crumble pretty often these days. The 2nd loss broke my heart... and I think it broke my ovaries too! So, I'm pretty low at the moment... but hoping my body gets its act together sooner than later. It has to recover eventually! 

Excited to hear about your IVF journey though! Hoping you get your little one ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Oh hunny I'm so so sorry. 2 Losses it must be so hard. I don't mean to bring it all up again because I know it must be very upsetting for you but have the doctors offered you any help or given any answers? You are strong hun. Stronger than you know. :hugs:

Yes I'm excited about my journey. I'm really looking forward to getting started. By my own calculations I reckon. First apt Fri scans etc, day 3 bloods next week and then I will be away for day 21 bloods (bummer but nothing I can do) so will have to skip a month and wait till Sept to do day 21 bloods and then hopefully if everything is ok should get the go ahead to start treatment around Oct time. I AM SO BLOODY IMPATIENT. I WANT TO DO IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all?

Jo - I'd love to swap with you too, lol ..even though I'm not even liking the heat here at the moment. It's not even sunny today but it's sooo bloody hot. I just looked at the temp inside my house and it's 32°c and I can't even use the fan unless I go upstairs because OH broke it:growlmad: [email protected], lol ..surely you've also got a nice cool pool to get into? xx

Aurora - Aw, the nursery pics are looking good :) xx

Doodar - Hope the IVF goes well hun :flower: xx

Megg - I agree with Doodar, you are stronger than you know and you will get there hun :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Oh hunny I'm so so sorry. 2 Losses it must be so hard. I don't mean to bring it all up again because I know it must be very upsetting for you but have the doctors offered you any help or given any answers? You are strong hun. Stronger than you know. :hugs:
> 
> Yes I'm excited about my journey. I'm really looking forward to getting started. By my own calculations I reckon. First apt Fri scans etc, day 3 bloods next week and then I will be away for day 21 bloods (bummer but nothing I can do) so will have to skip a month and wait till Sept to do day 21 bloods and then hopefully if everything is ok should get the go ahead to start treatment around Oct time. I AM SO BLOODY IMPATIENT. I WANT TO DO IT NOW!!!!!

Thanks, sweetie! Yes... My doctor has been great. I've been tested for loads of stuff... but its all come back clear. I'm awaiting a 7dpo progesterone test... but I can't get it done until I'm actually 7dpo. So, its a waiting game... because I usually O on CD16... and now its CD26... and I'm still waiting! Its not really harder when someone brings it up... I think about it a lot... So, its nothing new!

October will come around quickly for you, I'm sure! :hugs: Can't wait to hear about your IVF BFP!!!



xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all?
> 
> Jo - I'd love to swap with you too, lol ..even though I'm not even liking the heat here at the moment. It's not even sunny today but it's sooo bloody hot. I just looked at the temp inside my house and it's 32°c and I can't even use the fan unless I go upstairs because OH broke it:growlmad: [email protected], lol ..surely you've also got a nice cool pool to get into? xx
> 
> Aurora - Aw, the nursery pics are looking good :) xx
> 
> Doodar - Hope the IVF goes well hun :flower: xx
> 
> Megg - I agree with Doodar, you are stronger than you know and you will get there hun :hugs: xx

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg the time will defo come for you. I know you've been TTC for some time, but it will happen. I thought I was waiting long enough but it happened. If all your tests have come back clear then that's good news, which means it will happen :)

Just a question; you or you DH aren't on any type of medication are you? Just asking because my OH has ADHD and takes a certain type of medication which we only found out last month could have been the cause of why it took us time to concieve and my OH actually stopped taking his medication in December ..and lo and behold, I fall pregnant in January ..also in January, I completely changed my diet and was exercising more, so that could have also been a factor towards it. Either way, you will get there Megg :hugs: :flower:

(Edit: I hope anything I said there isn't offensive or anything in any way, because it doesn't mean to be, so just making sure xxx)


----------



## Doodar

Megg I hope Ov hurrys along for you. I'm going to send the ovulation fairy your way and I've demanded that she work her magic for you. It's great when you have an understanding doctor. My new GP has been fantastic. I love him Literally I do!!! He has even offered to do my daily injections for me when I start treatment. He is a star. Have I told you I Love Him!!!!!

Butterfly hunny how are you? How are things going? How is bump coming along? I've started my diet too it's for my jollidays. It's pretty hard for me because I Luuurve my food but I'm doing really well lost 12lb so far.


----------



## xoButterfly25

Doodar, I'm good thanks, just bloody hot, lol and yeah things are going great. Bump is slightly becoming more of a bump through my big gut, lol ..I doubt anyone else would notice, but I certianly notice it, lol. He's moving around lots too :)

Aw, that's great about the 12lbs, well done :)
Yeah I love my food too, but I kinda kept eating what I like, just limited it or made it smaller portions and it seemed to do the job then I got pregnant and have basically put back on what I had lost, haha. I hope to lose lots more next year, defo gonna stick to it, not just for myself anymore but for the baby too.

Hope everything is going okay with you and that the IVF works out :) :hugs: xx


----------



## moggymay

Doodar!!! :hugs: Missed you and glad to see you back!

Moglet due very soon but showing no signs of shifting yet.... Feel like a whale and have huge ankles and very numb hands, have so far put on only 1lb since booking appt so all good means have lost some weight :happydance: Humidity makes it sooooo much worse as the heat i can cope with the mugginess kills me :cry:

Cant wait to hear all about IVF journey, good news getting doc you like, we got new GP and then met nice FS and booomp we got preggers solo just through the happy vibes of understandingf and helpful docs! Hoping the same happens for you and OH :friends:

Hope all ok with you Sam? Not long now til V-Day for Aggie :yipee:

:hi: Megg


----------



## Megg33k

xoButterfly25 said:


> Megg the time will defo come for you. I know you've been TTC for some time, but it will happen. I thought I was waiting long enough but it happened. If all your tests have come back clear then that's good news, which means it will happen :)
> 
> Just a question; you or you DH aren't on any type of medication are you? Just asking because my OH has ADHD and takes a certain type of medication which we only found out last month could have been the cause of why it took us time to concieve and my OH actually stopped taking his medication in December ..and lo and behold, I fall pregnant in January ..also in January, I completely changed my diet and was exercising more, so that could have also been a factor towards it. Either way, you will get there Megg :hugs: :flower:
> 
> (Edit: I hope anything I said there isn't offensive or anything in any way, because it doesn't mean to be, so just making sure xxx)

You didn't say anything wrong! :) No offense taken! 

Neither of us is on medications... only me on vitamins/supplements specifically prescribed by the docs. And, our problem hasn't been with getting pregnant... rather staying pregnant. I know in my heart that its just something that is going to take time. I posted somewhere... my journal maybe... my body hasn't rested in a long while. I was pregnant from September-December 2009, Cycle Zero went from Dec 15-Feb 19, pregnant from February-May 2010, Cycle Zero went from May 20-June 25 (because I rushed it with Provera :blush:), and I've been on Cycle 1 since June 25. Its my fault... I shouldn't have rushed it with the meds. And, I haven't really had a real cycle in almost a year. So, I think I just desperately need to let this play out! I'm just suffering through the wait!

I'm also eating better and going to start working out again soon... I have quite a lofty weight loss goal! Of course, I was about this size when conceiving... so its not likely to keep me from it... but it can't hurt matters any! I'm down 8lbs... but I don't know if it will last or if I just got on the scale on a good day!

Thanks for your advice, honey! Really! I'll take any advice I can get! :hugs:



Doodar said:


> Megg I hope Ov hurrys along for you. I'm going to send the ovulation fairy your way and I've demanded that she work her magic for you. It's great when you have an understanding doctor. My new GP has been fantastic. I love him Literally I do!!! He has even offered to do my daily injections for me when I start treatment. He is a star. Have I told you I Love Him!!!!!
> 
> Butterfly hunny how are you? How are things going? How is bump coming along? I've started my diet too it's for my jollidays. It's pretty hard for me because I Luuurve my food but I'm doing really well lost 12lb so far.

\

If my temp keeps rising, I'll get crosshairs. But I'll worry every day until I know! LOL Good on you for the 12lb loss! :hugs: And, I love that you love your doctor! It helps so much!!!!



moggymay said:


> Doodar!!! :hugs: Missed you and glad to see you back!
> 
> Moglet due very soon but showing no signs of shifting yet.... Feel like a whale and have huge ankles and very numb hands, have so far put on only 1lb since booking appt so all good means have lost some weight :happydance: Humidity makes it sooooo much worse as the heat i can cope with the mugginess kills me :cry:
> 
> Cant wait to hear all about IVF journey, good news getting doc you like, we got new GP and then met nice FS and booomp we got preggers solo just through the happy vibes of understandingf and helpful docs! Hoping the same happens for you and OH :friends:
> 
> Hope all ok with you Sam? Not long now til V-Day for Aggie :yipee:
> 
> :hi: Megg

:hi: George!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello girlies

Sorry for a selfish non baby related thread...but will you please vote for my dog? Thanks :)

https://mygsdog.com/wp-content/plug...g.php?img_id=103&post_id=998&order=most_voted


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all how are you? im rather peed off day 63 of my cycle now no bfp no af just in limbo once again im gonna try get to a fertility specialist i want this sorted out once and for alll not gonna take the come back in 3 mths thing anymore


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg - I'm glad I didn't say anything offensive. I sometimes do when I don't even realise, that's why I asked :) ..Any weight down is still good and 8lbs is defo good. Even though all tests have come back clear, there must be some kind of reason for not having a proper cycle? :wacko: It will all work out though :hugs: xx

Aurora - I voted for your doggy :) x

Linds - You should defo try to get it sorted, they shouldn't keep saying "come back in 3 months" that's unproffesional of them to say that, tell them to pull their fingers out of their arses and get you sorted out :) :flower: xx

caz & bob - How are you? :) x

AFM - David and I, just chose a border for our bedroom/nursery (we only have a 1 bedroomed house so we have combined our bedroom with what is going to be nursery, our bedroom is quite huge though, which is good) what do you all think? I loooove it :D https://www.pricerighthome.com/product/WIN037.html we're going to start decorating soon, I can't wait to do it all because we are completely decorating our whole house. I can't wait to have a nice looking house, lol

Also David felt his first baby kick today and he cried, bless him <3 it's the first time he's felt the baby move as when he usually puts his hand on my belly, he stops moving and the kick he felt today was really hard too, haha :)

Anyways, how are the rest of you? Hope you are all doing good xxx


----------



## Megg33k

xoButterfly25 said:


> Megg - I'm glad I didn't say anything offensive. I sometimes do when I don't even realise, that's why I asked :) ..Any weight down is still good and 8lbs is defo good. *Even though all tests have come back clear, there must be some kind of reason for not having a proper cycle?* :wacko: It will all work out though :hugs: xx
> 
> Aurora - I voted for your doggy :) x
> 
> Linds - You should defo try to get it sorted, they shouldn't keep saying "come back in 3 months" that's unproffesional of them to say that, tell them to pull their fingers out of their arses and get you sorted out :) :flower: xx
> 
> caz & bob - How are you? :) x
> 
> AFM - David and I, just chose a border for our bedroom/nursery (we only have a 1 bedroomed house so we have combined our bedroom with what is going to be nursery, our bedroom is quite huge though, which is good) what do you all think? I loooove it :D https://www.pricerighthome.com/product/WIN037.html we're going to start decorating soon, I can't wait to do it all because we are completely decorating our whole house. I can't wait to have a nice looking house, lol
> 
> Also David felt his first baby kick today and he cried, bless him <3 it's the first time he's felt the baby move as when he usually puts his hand on my belly, he stops moving and the kick he felt today was really hard too, haha :)
> 
> Anyways, how are the rest of you? Hope you are all doing good xxx

I'm sure there's a reason... but any doctor out there will pretty much tell me the same thing that mine has... 2 blighted ovums in a year, both that went on for as long as mine did, are going to wreak some havoc on the old hormones. I think I'd be fine now if I hadn't rushed my first AF after the 2nd loss... but I did... and now I'm paying for it. I don't think there's any great mystery there... I've just been through too much lately and my body probably needs a rest. I guess I shouldn't complain about it, tbh. Thanks for listening, hun! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

im ok butterfly ty just waiting to o now xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Is Sam doing okay? I haven't seen her post in a while! :(


----------



## caz & bob

i was wondering the same thing to megg xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> i was wondering the same thing to megg xxxxx




Megg33k said:


> Is Sam doing okay? I haven't seen her post in a while! :(

shes staying away is a little upset atm but shes ok


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i was wondering the same thing to megg xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Is Sam doing okay? I haven't seen her post in a while! :(Click to expand...
> 
> shes staying away is a little upset atm but shes okClick to expand...

I figured she might be with LM's angel birthday having just passed... but I just had to make sure that it was that reason and not something terrible with her or Aggie! Thanks, hun! :hugs: Send my love!


----------



## frogger3240

:hugs::hugs:hi Ladies, how are you all doing?...hope your all doing good


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope you are all well
sorry i haven't been about much, feeling sorry for myself as a lot of people forgot completely it was LM's birthday on Sunday:cry: thankyou so much to all who did wish her a happy angel birthday:hugs: we weren't able to let off her balloons as its done nothing but rain since thurday here. was a very rough few days,
but i am back and with good news!!!
today i went to see the fetal medicine specialist, did i mention he is the uk's leading specialist lol, anyways he is now getting involved with the stillbirth capaign i am a part of and he is wonderful, wonderful, wonderful lol!!!!
went to see him today and he did a detailed scan and the cord has moved from around Aggies neck:happydance:, it is currently near her face and feet but thats to be expected, especially as when they started scanning me she was feet down and then decided to move her feet up with her bottom in my pelvis arms and head on my left side of belly button and legs on right side, she then decided she didn't like that position and went head down lol, poor woman had to chase her to get detailed scan lol, at one point i had to lie on my left side so she could put the doppler under my right hip to get the pics of her heart:dohh: busy little girl. she was also giving a weird sensation on my left side so i asked what it was, they put the doppler in that area and Aggie was rubbing her elbow into the wall of my uterus lol which was causing the odd feeling.
the heart looks great fully developed, al aspects of her spine are wonderful, her brain and cerebellum are all developed normally and she is measuring at 23 weeks 3 days so bang on!!
so he is disgusted at the way i have been treated by the hospital here and has no idea why they insist on worrying me the way they do. the doc here where i had LM said no way for natural birth, delivery at 35 weeks etc however he (specialist) says providing everything ok delivery at 37 weeks and i can have a natural birth as its much better for Aggie and that she is less likely to need special care:happydance:
he now wants to see me in two weeks time and i will be delivered at cardiff, home montoring starting at 24-26weeks, i will continue to attend this hospital on the other week for scan and monitoring but as of today all decisions are now with him at cardiff.:happydance:
so here are pics of my beautiful little girl from today






also on friday we have our 4d scan so i really can't wait to see her face!!


----------



## hedgewitch

oh and she weighs 1lb 1oz!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Hi Aggie!! :hi: So glad she's looking better what a clever girl to have moved her cord! Sambo I meant to text you yesterday have you been in the paper yet?

My turn with the consultant today :( Love all round xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo sooo happy youre getting some good news sam :)

Hallo to everyone - yikes its damn hot again!

i have a pool - but .. the water temp is 30c - its like getting into a bath lol

flying visit but lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!

Sam HIYA!!!! So glad to read your good news hunny. Lots of love to aggie (lovin the name) and those scan picci's are sooooo cute and lots of love to LM too and of course you. :hugs:

Jo sending lots of love back atcha hun.:hugs:

Moggy any signs yet????

Megg any sign yet???? Both for different reasons I know but I have a good feeling about you. I reckon by Oct we could both be bump buddies.

Tulip good luck with your consultant today. x

Hello to everyone else. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies anyone seen af? flipping day 64 for me now:growlmad: did a cbfm stick yest as all i have on me and was neg so defo not preg just dunno wtf is going on! think im gonna stay away from the forum just gets me down even more about it dunno where i stand or if il ever get to be the one talking about scans and all things baby related


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Hi Aggie!! :hi: So glad she's looking better what a clever girl to have moved her cord! Sambo I meant to text you yesterday have you been in the paper yet?
> 
> My turn with the consultant today :( Love all round xxx

all will be fine sweetie, i want a txt as soon as you hear!! belly rubs to munch and hugs to you,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!
> 
> Sam HIYA!!!! So glad to read your good news hunny. Lots of love to aggie (lovin the name) and those scan picci's are sooooo cute and lots of love to LM too and of course you. :hugs:
> 
> Jo sending lots of love back atcha hun.:hugs:
> 
> Moggy any signs yet????
> 
> Megg any sign yet???? Both for different reasons I know but I have a good feeling about you. I reckon by Oct we could both be bump buddies.
> 
> Tulip good luck with your consultant today. x
> 
> Hello to everyone else. x

long time no hear hunny how are you, wow great news about the IVF, you will have your little one in your arms soon!!xx


----------



## moggymay

Ooh 5 more days for Aggie to Vday but reckon with the new consultant blokey shes on to a winner already if she needs him. Great weight shes gonna be fab, whens the 4D scan? I wanna see pics! :friends:

Doodar - no sign sorry, hopefully not gonna be a late one to make up for Mogster being a preeemie...?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> im soo sooo happy youre getting some good news sam :)
> 
> Hallo to everyone - yikes its damn hot again!
> 
> i have a pool - but .. the water temp is 30c - its like getting into a bath lol
> 
> flying visit but lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey hun hows you doing? hows Nudger? wish we had some heat here lol, done nothing but rain since thursday hehe,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies anyone seen af? flipping day 64 for me now:growlmad: did a cbfm stick yest as all i have on me and was neg so defo not preg just dunno wtf is going on! think im gonna stay away from the forum just gets me down even more about it dunno where i stand or if il ever get to be the one talking about scans and all things baby related

morning hun, hope you have a good day today,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Ooh 5 more days for Aggie to Vday but reckon with the new consultant blokey shes on to a winner already if she needs him. Great weight shes gonna be fab, whens the 4D scan? I wanna see pics! :friends:
> 
> Doodar - no sign sorry, hopefully not gonna be a late one to make up for Mogster being a preeemie...?

i am on countdown to Vday lol, every day i tick off in my calendar, i am so very lucky to have such good docs this time round, weird though how even when i was told a while ago that i would not get past 35 weeks that i said i had a feeling of 37 weeks and then yesterday to go there and he said he would keep Aggie in for as long as possible hehe, very positive vibes for me!! on cloud nine today. 4d scan on friday so will be posting piccies on friday night, can't wait to see her face!
anyways how are you doing hun? hows the swelling? hope its not giving you too much grief, i had one foot swell up the other night???? sciatica was playing up in that same leg though so presuming it was to do with that, can't believe Moglet still in there woman, come on time for us to meet your bubs!! hows Mogster doing?xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, hope you are all well
> sorry i haven't been about much, feeling sorry for myself as a lot of people forgot completely it was LM's birthday on Sunday:cry: thankyou so much to all who did wish her a happy angel birthday:hugs: we weren't able to let off her balloons as its done nothing but rain since thurday here. was a very rough few days,
> but i am back and with good news!!!
> today i went to see the fetal medicine specialist, did i mention he is the uk's leading specialist lol, anyways he is now getting involved with the stillbirth capaign i am a part of and he is wonderful, wonderful, wonderful lol!!!!
> went to see him today and he did a detailed scan and the cord has moved from around Aggies neck:happydance:, it is currently near her face and feet but thats to be expected, especially as when they started scanning me she was feet down and then decided to move her feet up with her bottom in my pelvis arms and head on my left side of belly button and legs on right side, she then decided she didn't like that position and went head down lol, poor woman had to chase her to get detailed scan lol, at one point i had to lie on my left side so she could put the doppler under my right hip to get the pics of her heart:dohh: busy little girl. she was also giving a weird sensation on my left side so i asked what it was, they put the doppler in that area and Aggie was rubbing her elbow into the wall of my uterus lol which was causing the odd feeling.
> the heart looks great fully developed, al aspects of her spine are wonderful, her brain and cerebellum are all developed normally and she is measuring at 23 weeks 3 days so bang on!!
> so he is disgusted at the way i have been treated by the hospital here and has no idea why they insist on worrying me the way they do. the doc here where i had LM said no way for natural birth, delivery at 35 weeks etc however he (specialist) says providing everything ok delivery at 37 weeks and i can have a natural birth as its much better for Aggie and that she is less likely to need special care:happydance:
> he now wants to see me in two weeks time and i will be delivered at cardiff, home montoring starting at 24-26weeks, i will continue to attend this hospital on the other week for scan and monitoring but as of today all decisions are now with him at cardiff.:happydance:
> so here are pics of my beautiful little girl from today
> View attachment 101267
> 
> 
> View attachment 101268
> 
> 
> View attachment 101269
> 
> 
> also on friday we have our 4d scan so i really can't wait to see her face!!

Fan-freakin-tastic!!! :hugs: She's such a clever little girl... LM is watching over Aggie... Showin' her the ropes, you know! :yipee: I'm so happy for you!!!



Tulip said:


> Hi Aggie!! :hi: So glad she's looking better what a clever girl to have moved her cord! Sambo I meant to text you yesterday have you been in the paper yet?
> 
> My turn with the consultant today :( Love all round xxx

All will be fine! Stop it! :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> im soo sooo happy youre getting some good news sam :)
> 
> Hallo to everyone - yikes its damn hot again!
> 
> i have a pool - but .. the water temp is 30c - its like getting into a bath lol
> 
> flying visit but lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Boo to hot pool! :hugs: Hope you're well!!!



Doodar said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!
> 
> Sam HIYA!!!! So glad to read your good news hunny. Lots of love to aggie (lovin the name) and those scan picci's are sooooo cute and lots of love to LM too and of course you. :hugs:
> 
> Jo sending lots of love back atcha hun.:hugs:
> 
> Moggy any signs yet????
> 
> Megg any sign yet???? Both for different reasons I know but I have a good feeling about you. I reckon by Oct we could both be bump buddies.
> 
> Tulip good luck with your consultant today. x
> 
> Hello to everyone else. x

Its a toss-up, hun. I haven't even been to bed yet (6:50am) and no clue if I'll even get a usable temp today. I might get barely my 3 hours. Anyway, if its at least 97.69, then I'll get 3dpo crosshairs. If lower, no crosshairs! Hard to say! I do hope your good feeling is correct! :hugs: I'd love to be your bump buddy by Oct! :flower:



lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies anyone seen af? flipping day 64 for me now:growlmad: did a cbfm stick yest as all i have on me and was neg so defo not preg just dunno wtf is going on! think im gonna stay away from the forum just gets me down even more about it dunno where i stand or if il ever get to be the one talking about scans and all things baby related

That's awful, sweetie! I'm so sorry! :hugs:



moggymay said:


> Ooh 5 more days for Aggie to Vday but reckon with the new consultant blokey shes on to a winner already if she needs him. Great weight shes gonna be fab, whens the 4D scan? I wanna see pics! :friends:
> 
> Doodar - no sign sorry, hopefully not gonna be a late one to make up for Mogster being a preeemie...?

Come on, Moglet!!! We want to meet you!!!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all xxxx

:hi: How's the soy treating you, hun? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

megg ok but i o bleed never had it with clomid i think its a lot stronger hun i am about to o il post a nice pic when i have o xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

I'm good thanks Sam, lots of PMA at the moment not sure how long that is going to last though but good whilst its going strong. I have my first consultation tomorrow I am pooping myself will just be glad once its over.

Moggy- one word springs to mind VINDALOO!!!!!!

Megg how was the temp? any good?

Caz good luck with Ov get at it hun. 

Hope you've all had a good day. I've been to the dentist today and I need a filling so got to go back :nope: not looking forward to that but having said that hopefully by then I may be an expert at injections and it will be a walk in the park.x


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - Good, good! :)

Doodar (Can't place your real first name after so long! Sorry about that!) - I didn't really get an accurate temp... My phone kept going off... Kept waking up off and on! So, I'll see tomorrow's!

Yuck @ the dentist! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Im thinking Doodar aka Vicky? Might have preggo brain though....oh and I hate curry, cant do spice....MW today did say hes on the move so just waiting game!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping the waiting game isn't too much waiting, George! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

more playing with Mogster :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, sorry its only a quick one but i am now on my way to Cardiff, again!! 2nd time this week, yet another 300 mile round trip urgh but its for a good cause, today its seeing my Graves specialist and then onto my 4d scan EEEEEEK!!! looking forward to seeing Aggies face but so scared too that she is going to look like LM for emotional reasons.
well anyway i hope you are all doing good today and i hope you all have a lovely day, i won't be back till about 7pm so i will be posting pics then, love to you all,xx


----------



## Leilani

Have a good day Sam (and Aggie).


----------



## Megg33k

Try to enjoy it Sam! I'm sure Aggie with be beautiful in her own (similar but unique) way! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sam enjoy it hun post us some nice pic hun xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls
just got back from Cardiff
i haven't downloaded the pics yet as they wont play on my media player so currently downloading the software. anyways had the scan and the cord is back around her neck:cry:and bunched up in front of her face also and wrapped around her left arm like a snake around a branch, totally gutted, i apparently have yards and yards of cord.:cry:
soon as they flicked over to 4d i burst into tears, she is the double of LM, they could be twins, the pic i have here doesn't show it too well as this is off keyrigs but i have a scan pic where Aggie is in the same pose as LM and you cannot tell them apart, it was such a shock, but she is beautiful. she now weighs 1lb 5oz lol so gaining weight good too. the pic i have here shows LM on the left at 27 weeks and Aggie on the right at 23 weeks and Aggie looks so much chubbier than LM did.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aw Sam, Aggie is so beautiful...just like her big sister! :flower: Aggie does look chubbier than LM, her big sister must be looking after her well :hugs: and Mummy's doin a great job too!


----------



## Megg33k

She is beautiful! :cloud9: I'm so sorry about the cord, though! :hugs: She definitely sounds like she's growing well! At least we know she's getting the care she deserves now! :)


----------



## moggymay

Its sad to hear about the cord but she is looking big and strong and incredibly cute plus only 3 days to V-day and your fab docs would be all up for putting in the fight now I reckon cos after 23 weeks its discretionary and Aggies a winner and a fighter as she has already proven. Keep your chin up and she will keep getting stronger, theyre monitoring her and trust YOUR instincts, if in doubt YOU know what your body is up to and then YOU and MATT gotta fight Aggies corner with the angel gang all stood beside you with us rabbly lot too. Aggie is a proper fighter, after all she wants to cook in your tummy - check the smile shes happy in there! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oh she is a total little chubby stunner Sam :cloud9: She certainly is happy in there, despite the cord. It moved away before, it can easily move away again. Big kisses xxx

Come on Moglet, get a move on! :flower:


----------



## Doodar

Morning Girlies!!!

The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.

Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.

George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!

Megg any crosshairs yet hun?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Morning Girlies!!!
> 
> The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.
> 
> Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.
> 
> George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!
> 
> Megg any crosshairs yet hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:

Loving the sound of September! :happydance: Sounds like everything is squared away! You're going to have your BFP soooooooooo soon!!!! :hugs:

I'll only get my official crosshairs tomorrow... but I've overridden it for now. So, yes! :) And, we might have a real shot at bump buddies... I've been predicted a Sept 13 BFP! :winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls
> just got back from Cardiff
> i haven't downloaded the pics yet as they wont play on my media player so currently downloading the software. anyways had the scan and the cord is back around her neck:cry:and bunched up in front of her face also and wrapped around her left arm like a snake around a branch, totally gutted, i apparently have yards and yards of cord.:cry:
> soon as they flicked over to 4d i burst into tears, she is the double of LM, they could be twins, the pic i have here doesn't show it too well as this is off keyrigs but i have a scan pic where Aggie is in the same pose as LM and you cannot tell them apart, it was such a shock, but she is beautiful. she now weighs 1lb 5oz lol so gaining weight good too. the pic i have here shows LM on the left at 27 weeks and Aggie on the right at 23 weeks and Aggie looks so much chubbier than LM did.
> View attachment 101958

they both look alike don't they....they both are beautiful Sam....I love Aggies little chubby cheeks ain't they so cute...


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!!!
> 
> The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.
> 
> Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.
> 
> George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!
> 
> Megg any crosshairs yet hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:
> 
> Loving the sound of September! :happydance: Sounds like everything is squared away! You're going to have your BFP soooooooooo soon!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'll only get my official crosshairs tomorrow... but I've overridden it for now. So, yes! :) And, we might have a real shot at bump buddies... I've been predicted a Sept 13 BFP! :winkwink:Click to expand...

thats awesome megg about perdicted a sept 13 BFP I have 3 perdictions that say that I will be getting my BFP in September so I'm hoping...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Morning Girlies!!!
> 
> The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.
> 
> Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.
> 
> George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!
> 
> Megg any crosshairs yet hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:

sorry hun that you got yourself stressed to get one of those bad bad headaches those can be bad...Glad its all good now though...I have PCOS to did he say anything about drilling holes in the ovaries?...I had that done along time ago and that helped me...I know about those cysts those can be bad sometimes ...hope you get good news from you hubbies SA monday...:thumbup::thumbup: yay september is right around the corner hun...not long...I'm so happy for you....yep keep staying positive it will help....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies anyone seen af? flipping day 64 for me now:growlmad: did a cbfm stick yest as all i have on me and was neg so defo not preg just dunno wtf is going on! think im gonna stay away from the forum just gets me down even more about it dunno where i stand or if il ever get to be the one talking about scans and all things baby related

Lindsey how are you doing?...have you got af yet?...I'm sorry hun that your cycles are messying around with you I know with mine they come when they want to some cycles are like 35 to 47 and there was one time I didn't have a cycle for 209 days:wacko: but anyways hoping you either got your :bfp: or your af so that you can start fresh with ttc with a new cycle...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

sam how are you feeling today hun?...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!!!
> 
> The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.
> 
> Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.
> 
> George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!
> 
> Megg any crosshairs yet hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:
> 
> Loving the sound of September! :happydance: Sounds like everything is squared away! You're going to have your BFP soooooooooo soon!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'll only get my official crosshairs tomorrow... but I've overridden it for now. So, yes! :) And, we might have a real shot at bump buddies... I've been predicted a Sept 13 BFP! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats awesome megg about perdicted a sept 13 BFP I have 3 perdictions that say that I will be getting my BFP in September so I'm hoping...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:Click to expand...

Ooh! Hoping for both of us! :winkwink: The girl who predicted mine (a friend, who happens to be good with just seeing things said it out of the blue one night) also said that July would be really hard for me... and this is the hardest month I can remember in a long time. There have been a lot of tears, some unfortunate non-TTC things, just all around terrible! I can't wait for this week to be over so I can say I'm safely in August! That being said... She was right on target so far! FX'd!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey girlies!!

Sam...what a beautiful baby!!!! such cute chubby cheeks!!!! lol


----------



## Doodar

Megg Sept 13 sounds good. I'll be right behind ya hun. Woohoo!! :happydance: for crosshairs. I'm feeling those positive vibes.

Hey Patty how you doin hun. No they never mentioned draining them although I do know the follicles will be drained during treatment so we will just have to see what happens. Good Luck for your Sept BFP hun.

Sept sounds like a good month to me. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sam the pic is so cool she is cute xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just got home now. still no af and no sign of her neither


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz hope she come soon are i hope its a bfp hun xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw linz hope she come soon are i hope its a bfp hun xxxxx

nope defo not a bfp just tests and the clearest of clear bfn lol ive decided im not wasting my time tryna get my docs to listen to me anymore we are gonna try a few mths of agnus castus once af arives, gonna use the cbfm and temp so have proof of my cycles then ben is taking me to germany to see some docs and get it sorted once n for all


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun how come you dont get a regular af have you got pocs or something i tried soya isoflavone this cycle and i have o today that soya has Angus cactus in it as well as black quash xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> good luck hun how come you dont get a regular af have you got pocs or something i tried soya isoflavone this cycle and i have o today that soya has Angus cactus in it as well as black quash xxxxx

i havent a clue i asked the lady when i had a scan a few mths back about pcos and she dodnt say anything but did tell me i have a bicornuate uterus so i dunno


----------



## caz & bob

whats that hun i bet you have pocs or endo because they can both make your af late and painful when af comes xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> whats that hun i bet you have pocs or endo because they can both make your af late and painful when af comes xxxx

have a heart shaped uteurs that has a divide down the center if i get preg and baby implants ont he wrong side i think they says the left horn then wil more then likely misscarry from what the doc at the hospital told me says its more then likely i will have a few misscarraiges due to it but ive only had one as far as i know and even then we cant tell properly if it was even a mc


----------



## caz & bob

ho right carnt they do something to correct it hun xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

thought I would share these two as I am wearing the same top!....20 weeks and then today at 34! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abc34d0020.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ho right carnt they do something to correct it hun xxx

they can repair the septate part but not the shape no


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hope you get there in the end xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - Woohoo for O today!! :hugs:

Linds - Sounds like a good plan, honey! :hugs:



LittleAurora said:


> thought I would share these two as I am wearing the same top!....20 weeks and then today at 34!
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abc34d0020.jpg

Gorgeous, Aurora!!! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> thought I would share these two as I am wearing the same top!....20 weeks and then today at 34!
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0015-2-1-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Abc34d0020.jpg

awwww you have a beautiful baby bump....so cute....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies!!!
> 
> The Sun is out Woohoo!!! Sundance :happydance:.
> 
> Sam Aggie is looking gorgeous. It is a shame about the cord but like the others have said she is a fighter and she has mummy on watchout. Like Moggy says trust your instinct hun. Hope you've recovered from the journey.
> 
> George are you still holding on to moglet lol hurry up moglet we want to see you!!!
> 
> Megg any crosshairs yet hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM we had our consultation yesterday. Got myself so stressed out that I ended up in bed with a migraine. Anyway all is good now and I feel much more relaxed about things. The consultant was lovely. He diagnosed me with pcos straight away no messing. He is the first doctor that has ever said this to me. I've known all along that I had it but its only taken 6 years for them to confirm it. If I hadn't gone along to this appt then I would still be undiagnosed. So because my cysts are quite bad he said I'm at higher risk of ohss but they are going to monitor me closely for signs etc. Hubby has done another SA got to phone Mon for results and then book him in for surgical extraction probably for after we get back from holiday and then they only need one months notice to get started so looks like we may be able to start a month earlier than planned. Looking at Sept now. I'm so happy. Trying to stay positive that it will work.:happydance:
> 
> Loving the sound of September! :happydance: Sounds like everything is squared away! You're going to have your BFP soooooooooo soon!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'll only get my official crosshairs tomorrow... but I've overridden it for now. So, yes! :) And, we might have a real shot at bump buddies... I've been predicted a Sept 13 BFP! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> thats awesome megg about perdicted a sept 13 BFP I have 3 perdictions that say that I will be getting my BFP in September so I'm hoping...sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Hoping for both of us! :winkwink: The girl who predicted mine (a friend, who happens to be good with just seeing things said it out of the blue one night) also said that July would be really hard for me... and this is the hardest month I can remember in a long time. There have been a lot of tears, some unfortunate non-TTC things, just all around terrible! I can't wait for this week to be over so I can say I'm safely in August! That being said... She was right on target so far! FX'd!Click to expand...

Megg hun I'm so sorry that july has been a hard month its almost over and hoping it all gets better for you...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs: thats awesome that she has been right on target hoping she is on target for when you will get your bfp...:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm interested in a spell casting. Been TTC for 2 years and my 2nd IUI just failed. :dohh: Let me know what I need to do! Thanks! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm interested in a spell casting. Been TTC for 2 years and my 2nd IUI just failed. :dohh: Let me know what I need to do! Thanks! :D

PM'ing you.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Chris! I hope you get your BFP very soon! I've seen you around the boards, and you definitely are due for it! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## Megg33k

Morning, Linds! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Morning, Linds! xxx

morning how are you?


----------



## LittleAurora

goodmorning!!! how are you all today!?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> goodmorning!!! how are you all today!?

crappy how are you and lego doing? not long now!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Linds! xxx
> 
> morning how are you?Click to expand...

I was actually on my way to bed when I posted! :rofl: I'm okay! Chart is finally playing nice! :yipee: Sorry you're feeling crappy today! :hugs:

:hi: girls!


----------



## Doodar

Howdy Partners!!!

How ya'll doin on this fine summer day.

Aurora lovin the bump gorgeous!

Megg official crosshairs today???

AFM just cleaning my house to non other than Mr Billy Ocean :happydance: havin a good ole boogie while I clean lol.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!

Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Linds! xxx
> 
> morning how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually on my way to bed when I posted! :rofl: I'm okay! Chart is finally playing nice! :yipee: Sorry you're feeling crappy today! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: girls!Click to expand...

thanks congrats on ur crosshairs:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Linds! xxx
> 
> morning how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually on my way to bed when I posted! :rofl: I'm okay! Chart is finally playing nice! :yipee: Sorry you're feeling crappy today! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: girls!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks congrats on ur crosshairs:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! :) Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!
> 
> Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!

Whats that all about then. Yes leave it as it is you know your own body.
WOOHOO!!! for official crosshairs. I'm so excited for you. :happydance:
you can join me from across the pond we'll have a billy ocean cleaning party.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!
> 
> Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!
> 
> Whats that all about then. Yes leave it as it is you know your own body.
> WOOHOO!!! for official crosshairs. I'm so excited for you. :happydance:
> you can join me from across the pond we'll have a billy ocean cleaning party.Click to expand...

Ha! Sounds like a plan! Of course, I should eat breakfast first... and its already mid-afternoon for you! Damn those time zone differences! LOL Billy Ocean cleaning party after I eat though! :)

I actually am in 2 minds about the O date... but I think 3dpo looks more logical than 6dpo. I'm wondering if perhaps I tried to O around CD25 and didn't quite make it... so I tried again and finally got it on CD28! Either way, I'm in the 2ww, and that's more than I bothered to hope for this cycle! I was terrified that O wouldn't come this time again! I'm pretty excited myself. The chart is quite textbook this time! So odd... in a good way!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!
> 
> Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!
> 
> Whats that all about then. Yes leave it as it is you know your own body.
> WOOHOO!!! for official crosshairs. I'm so excited for you. :happydance:
> you can join me from across the pond we'll have a billy ocean cleaning party.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Sounds like a plan! Of course, I should eat breakfast first... and its already mid-afternoon for you! Damn those time zone differences! LOL Billy Ocean cleaning party after I eat though! :)
> 
> I actually am in 2 minds about the O date... but I think 3dpo looks more logical than 6dpo. I'm wondering if perhaps I tried to O around CD25 and didn't quite make it... so I tried again and finally got it on CD28! Either way, I'm in the 2ww, and that's more than I bothered to hope for this cycle! I was terrified that O wouldn't come this time again! I'm pretty excited myself. The chart is quite textbook this time! So odd... in a good way!
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

Chart is looking mighty fine hun. Like you say either way CD25 or CD28 you know your body is well and truely on the right track for next month :happydance:. Just keep in mind that Sept 13th BFP. I'll wait for you to eat hun and then we'll resume the party. Billy Ocean here we come!!!

Yeah I'm good. Waiting with anticipation for SA results tomorrow so can get hubby booked in for his surgical extraction. Anxious about screening bloods tomorrow, don't like giving blood but keep telling myself it wont kill me. I WILL SURVIVE!!! but yeah it's all good in the hood.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel like crying feel so crap with all this ttc lark dont think im gonna get a bfp anytime soon no predictions are right and no bloody spells work i just want to know whats wrong with me :cry:


----------



## moggymay

maybe you are trying too hard to make it happen and need to take a step back to give your body a chance to do it itself? Took us 15 months to get Mogster and just over a year to fall with Moglet - with the help of soy for him :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:hi:ladies how are you all doing today?...


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i feel like crying feel so crap with all this ttc lark dont think im gonna get a bfp anytime soon no predictions are right and no bloody spells work i just want to know whats wrong with me :cry:

Lindsey here is some information I wanted to share with you and others also can see what you have wrong with your uterus...
well I know that sam has helped you with fertility spells and she is amazing but I did find one lady that had Mia-angel cast a spell for her and it worked and she also has the uterus problem...here is her message to Mia-angel on her testimony page...I know Mia can also do healings & reiki so it might be worth a shot...hope this helps to see that others that have the bicornuate uterus can concieve hun....:hugs::hugs:

mwbunker wrote:
july 20, 2010

these spells really do work i have a bicornuate uterus which lowers my chance of pregnancy, but mia did the baby boy spell for me and i am expecting our first little boy in less than 9 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







42956W.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i feel like crying feel so crap with all this ttc lark dont think im gonna get a bfp anytime soon no predictions are right and no bloody spells work i just want to know whats wrong with me :cry:
> 
> Lindsey here is some information I wanted to share with you and others also can see what you have wrong with your uterus...
> well I know that sam has helped you with fertility spells and she is amazing but I did find one lady that had Mia-angel cast a spell for her and it worked and she also has the uterus problem...here is her message to Mia-angel on her testimony page...I know Mia can also do healings & reiki so it might be worth a shot...hope this helps to see that others that have the bicornuate uterus can concieve hun....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> mwbunker wrote:
> july 20, 2010
> 
> these spells really do work i have a bicornuate uterus which lowers my chance of pregnancy, but mia did the baby boy spell for me and i am expecting our first little boy in less than 9 weeks xClick to expand...

thanks patty hun:hugs: just having a downer time atm want af to come so i dont have to go to my docs as i HATE it there they always make me feel ten times worse think im going to try her but only have one problem i dont have an ebay account


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!
> 
> Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!
> 
> Whats that all about then. Yes leave it as it is you know your own body.
> WOOHOO!!! for official crosshairs. I'm so excited for you. :happydance:
> you can join me from across the pond we'll have a billy ocean cleaning party.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Sounds like a plan! Of course, I should eat breakfast first... and its already mid-afternoon for you! Damn those time zone differences! LOL Billy Ocean cleaning party after I eat though! :)
> 
> I actually am in 2 minds about the O date... but I think 3dpo looks more logical than 6dpo. I'm wondering if perhaps I tried to O around CD25 and didn't quite make it... so I tried again and finally got it on CD28! Either way, I'm in the 2ww, and that's more than I bothered to hope for this cycle! I was terrified that O wouldn't come this time again! I'm pretty excited myself. The chart is quite textbook this time! So odd... in a good way!
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> Chart is looking mighty fine hun. Like you say either way CD25 or CD28 you know your body is well and truely on the right track for next month :happydance:. Just keep in mind that Sept 13th BFP. I'll wait for you to eat hun and then we'll resume the party. Billy Ocean here we come!!!
> 
> Yeah I'm good. Waiting with anticipation for SA results tomorrow so can get hubby booked in for his surgical extraction. Anxious about screening bloods tomorrow, don't like giving blood but keep telling myself it wont kill me. I WILL SURVIVE!!! but yeah it's all good in the hood.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with my chart too! I don't think I'm going to believe I'm pregnant every again until I have a good scan... So, I'm hoping that maybe my Sept 13 BFP will be a heartbeat instead of just an actual BFP. FX'd!

Ooh! SA results tomorrow! Can't wait to hear! Surgical extraction? Is that the normal way of doing it? You'll be fine with the bloods! I used to be terrified of having blood taken, but now I'm a weathered veteran! I lost like 20 vials in 20 days when we started my testing! You get used to it! LOL Be strong! :hugs:

I did eat... but the heartburn/acid reflux has started early today. Its usually evening before I'm miserable! Not today! 11am and already driving me mad! Its such a shitty post-O symptom! Happens every month now!



lindseyanne said:


> i feel like crying feel so crap with all this ttc lark dont think im gonna get a bfp anytime soon no predictions are right and no bloody spells work i just want to know whats wrong with me :cry:

Aww, sweetie! :hugs: Its all so damned hard! I'm sorry!!! I wish I could make it all better for you!



moggymay said:


> maybe you are trying too hard to make it happen and need to take a step back to give your body a chance to do it itself? Took us 15 months to get Mogster and just over a year to fall with Moglet - with the help of soy for him :hugs:

I didn't realize it took you so long for your 2 little ones! That's very hopeful to hear! I almost forgot that Moglet was a soy bean! :)



frogger3240 said:


> :hi:ladies how are you all doing today?...

Not bad! How're you doing, Patty? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies x x 

hope your doing okay, 

sending all of you lots n lots of hugs n love xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> evening ladies x x
> 
> hope your doing okay,
> 
> sending all of you lots n lots of hugs n love xxxxxxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxxxx

https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad276/mplhr/HAPPY%20BIRTHDAY/happybirthday10rx3.gif https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/justme56/Holiday-Events/3balloons.gif


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks hunni :) xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw
 



Attached Files:







happy birthday glittern graphic greeting card text animation.gif
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... Managed to tell you on FB... and maybe your journal... but Happy Birthday! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks girls :) xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope we are all well today,xx


----------



## caz & bob

sam your ticker is coming along nice hun xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

here is another wee comparison for you! I'm still amazed...

34 weeks and 20 weeks 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Imasametopge1.jpg


Sam nearly there!! WHOOP!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, just hoping she holds on, went in mothercare today and had to go bathrooms and had a bleed so not sure whats going on but not bled since and baby moving so resting up again now lol
how you doing Caz?
Rebecca bump looks lovely!!


----------



## LittleAurora

go get your bleed checked out just to be on the safe side. Plus its probably a good idea to have everything documented in your notes.


----------



## caz & bob

just o sam hun i hope i will be joining you soon so we can be bump buddies aurora the bump is massive not long now hun xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

here are some pics of Aggie


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> just o sam hun i hope i will be joining you soon so we can be bump buddies aurora the bump is massive not long now hun xxxxx

cool, bring on the BFP's!!!!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> go get your bleed checked out just to be on the safe side. Plus its probably a good idea to have everything documented in your notes.

got to contact my specialist tomorow morning and see what he wants to do, just need her to stay put for another day minimum,xx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> thanks hunni :) xxxx


happy birthday....hope your day is filled with lots of love, hugs and kisses...:flower::cake::hug:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> here are some pics of Aggie
> View attachment 102332
> 
> 
> View attachment 102333
> 
> 
> View attachment 102334
> 
> 
> View attachment 102335

awww ain't she beautiful......:hugs: yep I agree just rest hun hopefully the bleed will not come back at all maybe you overdone it or something...glad that she is moving around lots today...keeping you and Aggie in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> awww ain't she beautiful......:hugs: yep I agree just rest hun hopefully the bleed will not come back at all maybe you overdone it or something...glad that she is moving around lots today...keeping you and Aggie in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:

thanks hun, hope you are doing well, yeah i have been quite busy this week though so thinking it may just be that my body needs me to go do as i'm told and go back on bed rest lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

She's gorgeous, Sam!!! :hugs: Definitely see what he says tomorrow! I'm sure she can hold on 1 more day, at least! As long as she gets to midnight on the 24 week mark!!! 

Aurora - That comparison is nuts! You look amazing! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam shes beautiful, cant imagine they wouldnt step in now though but roll on a few more hours...Beem perusing the prem threads and there are some amazing stories and pics and journeys of 25 weekers - saying that I am thinking it was decided Aggie is a 37 weekers non? Cant wait to hear the next update she is an amazing little lady - just like her Mum and big sis :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

the pics are so cute!!!!!

1 more day! easy! and then it will be and easy 1 more week and then an easy month!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam shes beautiful, cant imagine they wouldnt step in now though but roll on a few more hours...Beem perusing the prem threads and there are some amazing stories and pics and journeys of 25 weekers - saying that I am thinking it was decided Aggie is a 37 weekers non? Cant wait to hear the next update she is an amazing little lady - just like her Mum and big sis :hugs:

hey hun, wonderful bump pic!!! you look lovely. Any sign of Moglet making a move yet? hows Mogster doing? are your feet and hands still swollen?
i have no idea why but when i was pg with LM i knew she was coming at 34 weeks, right from the start but i always had an underlying feeling we were never going to get her, Matt used to get so mad with me as i used to say that we were going to get all the way to the end and wouldn't have her, caused so many rows, funnily enough the day we were putting her cot up i sat on the bed and said the same thing, on the tv was a baby programme about a doc who was operating on babies whilst still in the womb, he was doing a blood transfusion, his name was......Dr Beattie, guess who is now looking after Aggie, yep Dr Beattie, weird or what.
this time round i have always said 37 weeks, even when they told me i would be c-sectioned at 35 weeks i still said no 37 weeks, even when they said about the cord, so i have no idea whats going on at all, i keep sitting there thinking i am kidding myself and i am wrong but that feeling i had with LM creeps back in and part of me things Aggie will make it. i don't know!! i suppose part of me doesn't want to allow myself to believe i may get her, especially now after my scan friday as that damn cord is where its not meant to be and that scares the life out of me.
Matt's mum rang me last week and said she had a dream, she said that Aggie makes it and she looks lovely and pink, i asked her what she looked like and she said she didn't know, so on friday when i had the scan i rang her, i told her that Aggie looks just like LM and she said she knows, she saw her in the incubator and that she is only in there due to precaution so not to worry. but in the dream she looked just like LM except she was chubbier??? who knows what will happen, just know that i said i wouldn't wish this pregnancy away yet i find myself doing it.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> the pics are so cute!!!!!
> 
> 1 more day! easy! and then it will be and easy 1 more week and then an easy month!!!!

i keep willing my ticker to move lol, i keep thinking only 15 more hours and they will then fight for her!! 
how are you hun? not long for you now,xx


----------



## moggymay

Sam they would fight now! Or we'd be down there fighting for her :grr:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just sure they'd fight for her despite a few hours! Who can say that she's not actually that many hours older... I mean, everything can easily be off by a day! I can't imagine that anyone would refuse to fight for her right this minute! I also read a story in The Daily Mail Online (I believe you write for them, no?)... Anyway, it was about a 23+2 or 23+3 baby surviving in the UK! She was born with no signs of life, but her doctor chose to revive her and she's doing well now 2 months later! I just know that Aggie will be yours to keep! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Im thinking Doodar aka Vicky? Might have preggo brain though....oh and I hate curry, cant do spice....MW today did say hes on the move so just waiting game!

I forgot to reply to this hunny sorry. It just came to me at 1am this morning when I was lay wide awake lol. Yes your preggo brain serves you right well done. Woohoo!! for moglet on the move guess he is nice and snuggly and warm in there I don't blame him wanting to stay all snuggled up.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Official CH's!!! Although, if I had watery CM on CD25 or CD26, FF makes me 6dpo instead of 3! WTF? I'm pretty sure its right as is... So, I'm leaving it be!
> 
> Yay for cleaning to Billy Ocean! :hugs: I could be down with that!
> 
> Whats that all about then. Yes leave it as it is you know your own body.
> WOOHOO!!! for official crosshairs. I'm so excited for you. :happydance:
> you can join me from across the pond we'll have a billy ocean cleaning party.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Sounds like a plan! Of course, I should eat breakfast first... and its already mid-afternoon for you! Damn those time zone differences! LOL Billy Ocean cleaning party after I eat though! :)
> 
> I actually am in 2 minds about the O date... but I think 3dpo looks more logical than 6dpo. I'm wondering if perhaps I tried to O around CD25 and didn't quite make it... so I tried again and finally got it on CD28! Either way, I'm in the 2ww, and that's more than I bothered to hope for this cycle! I was terrified that O wouldn't come this time again! I'm pretty excited myself. The chart is quite textbook this time! So odd... in a good way!
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> Chart is looking mighty fine hun. Like you say either way CD25 or CD28 you know your body is well and truely on the right track for next month :happydance:. Just keep in mind that Sept 13th BFP. I'll wait for you to eat hun and then we'll resume the party. Billy Ocean here we come!!!
> 
> Yeah I'm good. Waiting with anticipation for SA results tomorrow so can get hubby booked in for his surgical extraction. Anxious about screening bloods tomorrow, don't like giving blood but keep telling myself it wont kill me. I WILL SURVIVE!!! but yeah it's all good in the hood.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm pretty happy with my chart too! I don't think I'm going to believe I'm pregnant every again until I have a good scan... So, I'm hoping that maybe my Sept 13 BFP will be a heartbeat instead of just an actual BFP. FX'd!
> 
> Ooh! SA results tomorrow! Can't wait to hear! Surgical extraction? Is that the normal way of doing it? You'll be fine with the bloods! I used to be terrified of having blood taken, but now I'm a weathered veteran! I lost like 20 vials in 20 days when we started my testing! You get used to it! LOL Be strong! :hugs:
> 
> I did eat... but the heartburn/acid reflux has started early today. Its usually evening before I'm miserable! Not today! 11am and already driving me mad! Its such a shitty post-O symptom! Happens every month now!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i feel like crying feel so crap with all this ttc lark dont think im gonna get a bfp anytime soon no predictions are right and no bloody spells work i just want to know whats wrong with me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, sweetie! :hugs: Its all so damned hard! I'm sorry!!! I wish I could make it all better for you!
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> maybe you are trying too hard to make it happen and need to take a step back to give your body a chance to do it itself? Took us 15 months to get Mogster and just over a year to fall with Moglet - with the help of soy for him :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize it took you so long for your 2 little ones! That's very hopeful to hear! I almost forgot that Moglet was a soy bean! :)
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:ladies how are you all doing today?...Click to expand...
> 
> Not bad! How're you doing, Patty? xxxClick to expand...

Aww your bound to be aprehensive about it hun but once you have that scan out of the way you'll be flying high I just know it.
Surgical extraction is when they find no sperm in the sample meaning there is a blockage somewhere along the line but they can extract it under GA using a needle from the testes if that fails they will take a biopsy of testicle and scape the sperm from that. Thats the theory anyway I just hope it works. Phoning clinic later to get results.
Boo to acid reflux its not nice. Hope today is much better.x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking Doodar aka Vicky? Might have preggo brain though....oh and I hate curry, cant do spice....MW today did say hes on the move so just waiting game!
> 
> I forgot to reply to this hunny sorry. It just came to me at 1am this morning when I was lay wide awake lol. Yes your preggo brain serves you right well done. Woohoo!! for moglet on the move guess he is nice and snuggly and warm in there I don't blame him wanting to stay all snuggled up.Click to expand...

Oh good! I didn't think of it being Vicky because there are so many of them on my list of girls... but you are amongst good company as one of my 5 Vicky's... all with various spellings... and one who isn't even really named Vicky, but that's what I call her anyway! LOL


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls,

Sam I am sure they would fight for her and she is a little fighter anyway she is going to be absolutely fine. I just know it. Try and take it easy have a rest and I hope the bleed is nothing to worry about. Like you say probably because you have been doing too much. Have a break and remember you have all the medical help you need this time doctors are on your side x

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies.

Phoning clinic later for SA results. Like I say I already know what to expect anyway but at least we can now book in for the extraction. Hubby was saying he wouldnt mind getting it done before we go away but I'm unsure because if it turns out that they have to take a tissue sample then it may mean he wont be able to go in the pool etc but will see what the clinic say when I phone. Not going for blood today woohoo going tomorrow instead so it gives me another day to stress lol hubby has work commitments so couldnt make it.

Hope you have a good day ladies.x


----------



## Megg33k

Will be thinking of you today! Curious what the clinic says! Can't wait for your journey to start proceeding... Its so exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking Doodar aka Vicky? Might have preggo brain though....oh and I hate curry, cant do spice....MW today did say hes on the move so just waiting game!
> 
> I forgot to reply to this hunny sorry. It just came to me at 1am this morning when I was lay wide awake lol. Yes your preggo brain serves you right well done. Woohoo!! for moglet on the move guess he is nice and snuggly and warm in there I don't blame him wanting to stay all snuggled up.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! I didn't think of it being Vicky because there are so many of them on my list of girls... but you are amongst good company as one of my 5 Vicky's... all with various spellings... and one who isn't even really named Vicky, but that's what I call her anyway! LOLClick to expand...

Woohoo!! I've never been one of five Vickys before. I've been one of three but never one of five. How exciting. Thanks hunny! x


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Will be thinking of you today! Curious what the clinic says! Can't wait for your journey to start proceeding... Its so exciting!!! :hugs:

Thanks hunny as soon as I know then I will let you know.x


----------



## LittleAurora

(((((HUGS)))) to all!!!






































https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/bumpsforbecca.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Sam I am sure they would fight for her and she is a little fighter anyway she is going to be absolutely fine. I just know it. Try and take it easy have a rest and I hope the bleed is nothing to worry about. Like you say probably because you have been doing too much. Have a break and remember you have all the medical help you need this time doctors are on your side x
> 
> Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies.
> 
> Phoning clinic later for SA results. Like I say I already know what to expect anyway but at least we can now book in for the extraction. Hubby was saying he wouldnt mind getting it done before we go away but I'm unsure because if it turns out that they have to take a tissue sample then it may mean he wont be able to go in the pool etc but will see what the clinic say when I phone. Not going for blood today woohoo going tomorrow instead so it gives me another day to stress lol hubby has work commitments so couldnt make it.
> 
> Hope you have a good day ladies.x

sending you good vibes for today hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

morning linds how you feeling today,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> morning linds how you feeling today,xxClick to expand...

meh


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi ladies :) :hugs: to you all!

guess who has tinterweb now????

thats right me?

much love to you all xxx


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Will be thinking of you today! Curious what the clinic says! Can't wait for your journey to start proceeding... Its so exciting!!! :hugs:

agreeing with Megg will be thinking about you today....:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

morning ladies how are you all doing today?...well its 6:37 am here my time and I'm heading to work now...wanted to come by and say hi and hope you all have a wonderful day today..I will post after I get off of work today...sending you all lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls :hugs: to all :) xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bens just rang a clinic in germany for all the tests i need to check my uterus tubes etc it comes to £133 and they can fit me in when ever we go over so im happy with that id rather pay for treatment and be treated with dignity and respect then go to my docs and be laughed at


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan, Linds! Hope they sort you out very soon! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

cool..hope you get the answers your looking for!!


----------



## MissyMojo

omg omg - i need lots of money!

https://shop.cafepress.co.uk/baby-humor


----------



## caz & bob

sounds good linz hun i hope you get what you want hunnie xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mojo they look cool haha xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam hunni

im doing well :)

back online now :happydance:

got nudger kicking me silly - nudger doesnt really have a routine as such ?? :confused: but moves more when im quiet


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Sam! How's you and Aggie today? :hugs:

Hooray for tinterweb, Jo! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

siting at dining table all day sucks a bit tho


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey sam hunni
> 
> im doing well :)
> 
> back online now :happydance:
> 
> got nudger kicking me silly - nudger doesnt really have a routine as such ?? :confused: but moves more when im quiet

yeah same here hun, no routine set up lol, fav time is about 4am though so not much sleep for me lol, so glad you got internet back!! we can do lots of chatting again now!! have you bought any more for Nudger?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hey, Sam! How's you and Aggie today? :hugs:
> 
> Hooray for tinterweb, Jo! :hugs:

hey sweetie, not too bad, got a dodgy left hip ol, really hurts but like an achy af type pain, bloomin awful, she is kicking underneath it lol, only 6 hours till i am viable YEY!!!!!!!!!
hows you and hubby?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> siting at dining table all day sucks a bit tho

not good for your back hun!!,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i've moved to the sofa now :) keep wanting to put laptop on my knees or lay back n put it on my bump - have to remember i cant hahha

nudger goes mental after food/drink - and when im in the pool, or laying down getting comfy in bed - when i want rest haha


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i've moved to the sofa now :) keep wanting to put laptop on my knees or lay back n put it on my bump - have to remember i cant hahha
> 
> nudger goes mental after food/drink - and when im in the pool, or laying down getting comfy in bed - when i want rest haha

lol how come you cant put your lappy on your knees?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

cos it means i end up leaning over too much 

i have my skype all set up and my msn and found websites so i can watch my english programes online - its soo much better having tinterweb back :)


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> cos it means i end up leaning over too much
> 
> i have my skype all set up and my msn and found websites so i can watch my english programes online - its soo much better having tinterweb back :)

lol its amazing how much we get used to something isn't it, i know for me if my sky goes down i am like a woman possessed lmao!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

BFBS -british forces broadcasting service -- offers some alright stuff - but ... its erm borin day time stuff - on a loop!!

i miss sky


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Sam! How's you and Aggie today? :hugs:
> 
> Hooray for tinterweb, Jo! :hugs:
> 
> hey sweetie, not too bad, got a dodgy left hip ol, really hurts but like an achy af type pain, bloomin awful, she is kicking underneath it lol, only 6 hours till i am viable YEY!!!!!!!!!
> hows you and hubby?xxClick to expand...

Oh, my... Sounds painful! But 6 hours till viable is nice... more like 5.5 hours now!!! :yipee: Me and hubby are fine! Nothing to complain about... just trying to get through the 2ww! lol


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Results are in and it was as expected big fat zero,zilch,nada. So have been waiting for the nurses to phone us back so can book him in for surgical but they never got back to us. Hopefully should be tomorrow. Bloods tomorrow too and im pooping it don't like it at all. I'm such a big wuss when it comes to blood tests hate to admit it but I'm a fainter lol. Hubby went to pick up blood forms from GP and you remember I told you that my GP is just fantastic and that he has offered to do my daily injections for me during treatment, well hubby overheard someone being told that he is leaving next month. I can't believe it, what am I going to do. I'm so stressed. I'm gonna phone tomorrow and find out where he is going because I'm going where he goes don't care if it's the other side of the world. I need to be where my GP is. HOW COULD HE LEAVE ME AT A TIME LIKE THIS :cry:. Anyway rant over. Hope your all good.
Sam 6 hours will fly by we'll be celebrating before you know it.
Jo happy birthday for yesterday hun and Woohoo to tinterweb.
Megg hows it going hun.x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I guess you knew what was coming with his results, but it doesn't make it suck any less! Also, rubbish about your GP leaving! And, the bloods tomorrow! Sounds like you haven't had the best day. I'm sorry, sweetie! :hugs:

I'm okay... I've been crazy enough to start searching FF for charts like mine already! Used my intercourse pattern, pre-o temps, and post-o temps and got 2 charts... both pregnancy. 1 ended in MC, but I don't believe that you can tell that from the chart, so I lump them both into the pregnancy category. Sure, I'm only 4dpo... but its a good source of PMA. I have the overlays in my journal! Exciting stuff... Charts look very similar!


----------



## Doodar

I did know it was coming and I feel fine with it guess I was all cried out from the last time. It's time to move on. New chapter in my TTC world. Still TTC but just in a different way.


----------



## Megg33k

Good attitude, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, well I'm home and just got done making supper made porkchops, chicken ramen noodles something simple since I have to take Patrick and Emma to my parents house tonight for them to spend the night tonight and tomorrow night...so what did you all make for supper?...hope your all doing great today..or should I say tonight I know some of you are in the dark already...:winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> I did know it was coming and I feel fine with it guess I was all cried out from the last time. It's time to move on. New chapter in my TTC world. Still TTC but just in a different way.

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> awww ain't she beautiful......:hugs: yep I agree just rest hun hopefully the bleed will not come back at all maybe you overdone it or something...glad that she is moving around lots today...keeping you and Aggie in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:
> 
> thanks hun, hope you are doing well, yeah i have been quite busy this week though so thinking it may just be that my body needs me to go do as i'm told and go back on bed rest lol,xxClick to expand...

yep I'm doing good thanks hun for asking...:hugs: just remember you need to take it easy...:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> bens just rang a clinic in germany for all the tests i need to check my uterus tubes etc it comes to £133 and they can fit me in when ever we go over so im happy with that id rather pay for treatment and be treated with dignity and respect then go to my docs and be laughed at

Lindsey hun thats wonderful hoping they will beable to see what all is wrong and fix it for you...sending you lots of hugs your way...do you know when you might be going to have it all done?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> omg omg - i need lots of money!
> 
> https://shop.cafepress.co.uk/baby-humor

lol...those are soooo cute I love this one...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







156490305v8_225x225_Front_padToSquare-true.png
File size: 85.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies - its 8:30 for me and ive just gotten up, and im not impressed with hubby - and yet i feel guilty about it too .... my bday pressie i asked for was for him to do the kitchen for me - wash dry and put away all the dishes and wipe the benches - not hard right - well he hasnt done it all - hes waqshed the majority of the dishes and whats clean is left on the side - after all the fighting we've had over housework and he cant even do the dishes for me like he promised for my birthday :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies - its 8:30 for me and ive just gotten up, and im not impressed with hubby - and yet i feel guilty about it too .... my bday pressie i asked for was for him to do the kitchen for me - wash dry and put away all the dishes and wipe the benches - not hard right - well he hasnt done it all - hes waqshed the majority of the dishes and whats clean is left on the side - after all the fighting we've had over housework and he cant even do the dishes for me like he promised for my birthday :cry:

aww hun sorry to hear you feel he let you down, i asked matt to paint my kitchen like 2 years ago lmao still waiting!! i have a list as long as my arm that i am still waiting for him to complete yet if its to do with his car its done asap!!! i find unless i stand over him like Nora Batty with a rolling pin https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/NoraBatty.jpg

it won't get done, hmmmm that could be your new look....Nora with a belly bump hehe!!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, well ive already informed nudger that mummy will be training them on how to do the kitchen - boy or girl, this child will know what doing the kitchen means!!

im gona leave it as it is til he gets in from work and sit down with him and talk to him about it ... after all the fighting we've been doing over housework and he cant do one room, that he offered to do, for my birthday pressie!


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> lol, well ive already informed nudger that mummy will be training them on how to do the kitchen - boy or girl, this child will know what doing the kitchen means!!
> 
> im gona leave it as it is til he gets in from work and sit down with him and talk to him about it ... after all the fighting we've been doing over housework and he cant do one room, that he offered to do, for my birthday pressie!

get hormonal, i find that works too lol, when he messes me about i give him this look, you then see the colour drain from his face and he braces himself for my hormones to kick in, i then have a strop, he then jumps up and gets it done, its great cos i get other stuff out of it too hehe, washing, bathrooms etc xx


----------



## moggymay

V-day!!!!!V-day!!!!!V-day!!!!!V-day!!!!!V-day!!!!!V-day!!!!!

Happy V-Day Aggie and Sam :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :dance:

You made it this far, roll on the next 13 weeks and we get to meet her :cake:


----------



## Leilani

Hi Sam - yay for 24 weeks, not just because it's V-day, but because you've made it so far, and every day Aggie is getting stronger and stronger for herself!


----------



## MissyMojo

hormonal doesnt work with david - hormonal me 'aparently' is why we're fighting and hes been considering divorce! so i will b calm n rational and reason with him,


oooohhh HAPPY V-Day Aggie !!


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls!!!! i had a bit of a panick attack last night as she decided after days of being busy she wasn't going to move at all for the hour before midnight and not until this morning hehe, but she is kicking about this morning and letting me know she is ok!! i am so relieved to have hit 24 weeks its unreal, but i haven't breathed out fully yet lol
i am happy as can be today lol, at least now i know they have to fight for her should anything go wrong. like you said now just the next 13 weeks to get through, do you think its ok for me me to be a little excited about being pregnant now?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

its not wrong at all - aggie has proved every step of the way she wants to be here and is a fighter - time for mummy to get excited :)


----------



## hedgewitch

Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!i'm 6 months pregnant!!!!!!!! Aggie noodles is viable lol!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

lol sorry about that hehe!! phew now thats out of my system.......
George, where is Moglet?:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is in mummys tummy cos Granny is poorly so not free to care for Mogster during labour at the moment, Moglet is gonna be a good bubba and wait for Granny to get better - scan Friday to check size etc again so watch this space :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

how well behaved of moglet! hahhaa

:happydance: for you sam and aggie x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Moglet is in mummys tummy cos Granny is poorly so not free to care for Mogster during labour at the moment, Moglet is gonna be a good bubba and wait for Granny to get better - scan Friday to check size etc again so watch this space :hugs:

oh dear, hope Granny gets better soon!!!
imma watching this space don't you worry. how you feeling?xx


----------



## moggymay

bored of waiting but while hes in there dont have to worry about effects of heat/humidity on him. Hoping my Mum is better soon cos shes getting stressed that she cant help out cos shes ill. Catch 22 as stress makes her condition worse.

How are you and Aggie doing? xx


----------



## moggymay

Ooh just to update CSunshine is being induced tonight :hugs: she will have her little man by her tomorrow


----------



## MissyMojo

aww wow :) xx thnks x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all? happy v day aggie and mummy xxx:happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Ooh just to update CSunshine is being induced tonight :hugs: she will have her little man by her tomorrow

i'm not too bad, my SPD is playing up and walking is diffcult but its to be expected lol, wow bet Vickie is so excited, she has waited a long time to get her LO, give her my love won't you,
yeah i understand what you mean about stress making things worse, she knows Mogster will be keeping an eye on you lol.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all how are you all? happy v day aggie and mummy xxx:happydance:

hey hun, thanks!!!
how you feeling today?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all how are you all? happy v day aggie and mummy xxx:happydance:
> 
> hey hun, thanks!!!
> how you feeling today?xxClick to expand...

 a lil bit better have a stinking headache tho lol slept funny. hows u and lil miss?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> a lil bit better have a stinking headache tho lol slept funny. hows u and lil miss?

sorry to hear you have a headache hun, they not nice i had a bad one yesterday but think its the heat to be honest, Aggie doing ok, kicking away this morning so Mummy is a happy bunny hehe, well apart from the pains in my shumu!! they hurt!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> a lil bit better have a stinking headache tho lol slept funny. hows u and lil miss?
> 
> sorry to hear you have a headache hun, they not nice i had a bad one yesterday but think its the heat to be honest, Aggie doing ok, kicking away this morning so Mummy is a happy bunny hehe, well apart from the pains in my shumu!! they hurt!!xxClick to expand...

lol she still kciking under ur hip?


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, girls! :)

:happydance: HAPPY V-DAY, AGGIE!!!!! :happydance: Hell, yes... Get REALLY excited! :winkwink:

Jo - Do whatever you have to so you get through to him! :hugs: I haven't had a proper kitchen in almost a year because we're "renovating it"... apparently in the slowest way ever! :nope:

Linds - Sorry about your headache, hun! 

George - I'm officially saying 3 weeks from today! :winkwink: Be prepared!

AFM... I'm so sick of waiting for a healthy pregnancy that I'd like to scream... then maybe cry a bit... then probably scream some more... then punch something... and end with some more crying! I'M SO TIRED OF THIS! :hissy:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for v day!!


Missy...you were in my dreams last night!! It was a little annoying casue you wouldnt go away I kepy walking up cause i had to tell you you were having a boy lol


----------



## nikki-lou25

Happy V day Aggie :hugs: :flower: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

hehe aurora! 

meg - :hugs: babe

linz :hug: x 

i caved - i've done the kitchen - the floor the benches the lot, done a load of laundry and tidied the living room - made the bed, tidied the bedroom up and picked his dirty clothes up - when he comes in, im gonna sit him down and ask him why he couldnt do the one thing i asked for for my birthday - and show to him that i've done a load of house work in 45 mins - and he had all day yesterday to do the kitchen.


----------



## moggymay

Meg I will burst!


----------



## caz & bob

hayyyyyyyy happy v day aggie :hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im tooo hot!!! 36c indoors with fans on, doors open and its a room thats been in the shade since 10am - its not 3pm!


----------



## caz & bob

aw wish it was that her hun xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

gona have to get myself sorted n off up to the shop - need some more food in :)


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Meg I will burst!

Oh, no! LOL Well, I hope I'm wrong... but I'm sticking with it! :hugs: Forgive me? :flower:


----------



## moggymay

dont think they would let it continue that far....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls, been for a snooze and Aggie decided after 40 mins it was time to get up, its amazing how painful those kicks can get!!
how are you all?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hun - im contemplating a nap! nudger has been kicking me silly :) always seems to react to my eating :)


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hey hun - im contemplating a nap! nudger has been kicking me silly :) always seems to react to my eating :)

lol yeah Aggie the same, about 20 mins after i eat she gets going but also seems to kick if i am on the wrong side too, depending on where she's laying, she is kicking me under the hip at the min so it gets quite painful and i have to roll over to my right side. the heat for me is unreal at the min though, its so muggy and horrible.
i recommend a nap lol but i think i was a cat in a previous life, i enjoy an afternoon sleep hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> hey hun - im contemplating a nap! nudger has been kicking me silly :) always seems to react to my eating :)
> 
> lol yeah Aggie the same, about 20 mins after i eat she gets going but also seems to kick if i am on the wrong side too, depending on where she's laying, she is kicking me under the hip at the min so it gets quite painful and i have to roll over to my right side. the heat for me is unreal at the min though, its so muggy and horrible.
> i recommend a nap lol but i think i was a cat in a previous life, i enjoy an afternoon sleep heheClick to expand...

and that was even b4 she got preggers:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> dont think they would let it continue that far....

Oh good! LOL Well... uhm... I have to have some sort of educated guess. How about Aug 2? We good with that?


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> and that was even b4 she got preggers:haha:

lmao yeah it was hehe, if anything seems i don't get to sleep as much now i am pg lol


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger is kicking me on the right side up high :) 

speaking of cats - i have become a cat lady - i really couldnt help it today - heard mewing out the front on the patio and saw a very tiny kitten (bout 5 weeks old) and an older tom with a nasty graze/wound on his face, so i went against all the local advice and went to get some food for them - they got a tin of tuna and some water, now my back garden has 2 other cats in... hahhaha


----------



## moggymay

will do my best although Im hopeful for sooner....just need my Mum back on her feet


----------



## moggymay

careful missy cos the cats out there can carry all sorts and you have to be v careful when preggers, stray cypriot mog is diff to stray here cos of how theyre treated


----------



## MissyMojo

im not going anywhere near them and if i notice any poop in my garden i'll get hubby to tidy it up for me :) but i couldnt resist the kitten crying!

im sat with a fan aimed at me!! and nudger kicking away near my belly button :)


----------



## Tulip

Sorry it's a bit late in the day but have been wanting to do this for HOURS....

:wohoo: :wohoo: HAPPY V-DAY AGGIE!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:​
Such a clever girl! xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

night night ladies sweet dreams and belly rubs to the belly babies xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

here are my 24 week bump pics


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Sorry it's a bit late in the day but have been wanting to do this for HOURS....
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: HAPPY V-DAY AGGIE!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:​
> Such a clever girl! xxxxxx

hehe thanks hun, how you feeling?xx


----------



## Megg33k

Look at that V-Day bump!!! Gorgeous, Sam!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hope you all slept well, 

Good Morning x x


----------



## Tulip

Morning Jo :hi: Not fair, you get to do the first stalk of the day with that timezone head-start of yours :D

Hey Sambo, we're fine thanks, LOVING your new siggy it made me cry xxxx

Munch is getting into his routine now - he's a 4.30am kind of boy, and 6am and 8am (that's big-kick o'clock). Love him! V-day tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah but i miss the evening chat, im ready for bed about 10pm which is 8pm uk time so i miss a lot of chatter, 

nudger seems to wriggle after i eat for about 2hrs - i dont get woken up by them *yet*


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, counting down VDAY for you gals hehe!! very exciting, i was also woken up this morning by getting kicked, "time to get up or i will kick your bladder till it pops!!!" Jo you soon will be getting woken up lol, Aggie seems to be every 4 hours so usually when i am going to bed at 1.30am-2am then wakes me up at 6am
finding it harder to sleep through now with the bump lol. glad you like my new siggy courtesy of Lindsey, i love it lol.
anyways i got antenatal this morning but have a detailed scan first, blood flow through the cord, dopplers and seeing where the cord is today, feeling very nervous!!
hope you all have a lovely day,xx


----------



## Tulip

Give Aggie my love when you see her :kiss: she is such a special girl :cloud9: I will have a good day today as it's my day off! I have about 14 days to use between now and Oct 8th which works out about 1 day off a week, plus a week off :dance: I'm finding I need the rest these days.

Munch just said :hi: to aunty Sam!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Give Aggie my love when you see her :kiss: she is such a special girl :cloud9: I will have a good day today as it's my day off! I have about 14 days to use between now and Oct 8th which works out about 1 day off a week, plus a week off :dance: I'm finding I need the rest these days.
> 
> Munch just said :hi: to aunty Sam!

Hi Munch, belly rubs to you sunshine, be nice to mummy!!!!
now then will you be putting your feet up and taking it easy or will you be running round today trying to get all the stuff done you don't get to do when at work?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u have gd news at the scan hunni

nudger is an afternoon baby - hope it translates to having peaceful nights when nudger is here


----------



## MissyMojo

tulip -- hope u rest up with ur day off - or do a half n half day - get some jobs done and rest :)


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> hope u have gd news at the scan hunni
> 
> nudger is an afternoon baby - hope it translates to having peaceful nights when nudger is here

well they say that babies routine in the womb reflects the routine when they are born!!!
yeah i am hoping all is well, i hate scan day, sounds stupid, most women look forward to it but for me i have a nervous breakdown everytime lol, first checking heartbeat, then when thats done checking cord, don't get me wrong, i love seeing Aggie but gosh i do wish my pg was "normal" at times lol


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetie, i have faith that our little aggie is going to make it safe and sound - she has a nudger to meet!


----------



## Tulip

Yeah it's a half n half day. A few chores this morning, friend coming round for lunch then settling down with some crochet for the afternoon. K's off on a course for a couple of days so I don't need to cook tonight.

May bake a cake to take to work to celebrate tomorrow :D


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like a nice day - i've just had a cold shower, shaved me legs n grabbed a sundress, watching law n order uk and chilling online, hubbys due home bout 2 so i'll do housework from 12:30, hhahahah. then when hubby gets in we'll plan tea and relax x


----------



## hedgewitch

sounds like relaxing days for you girls, i seem to have lots of energy the last few days, managing to get some of my housework done before my pelvis screams at me lol but its good i am moving hehe, docs would do their nuts if they knew though but its sooooooo boring sitting here all day, getting cabin fever!!! hope you both have a lovely chilled day,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have energy up until about 4pm, then i am shattered 

as long as you listen to your body sam i wouldnt worry too much x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Good luck with the scan Sam! Big hugs to you, it must be nerve wrackin for you...big kisses to Aggie, I hope she shows off for you :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont know what to have for dinner -- its to warm to eat --


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck sam with the scan xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im oving:S have extreamly strctch wet cm:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, that would be progress! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

whhhhhhoooooooop linz fx for you xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon girls
well been for my scan, not a happy bunny to begin with as they made me wait an hour longer after my appointment with a full bladder but anyways then began the hour long scan, 
so Aggie is layin transverse today, bum in my pelvis like a hammock head on my left side and her legs comin up my right side, cord was checked, blood flow through cord from cord insertion to placenta, looked good, doppler on cord was 6.8 and it needs to be between 6-7 which at this moment means they think there are no knots in the cord, cord at the min is around her tummy and wrapped around a thigh with the rest gathered up in her feet so not around her neck today which is a relief. she then decided to perform by puttin her legs over her head lmao, her weight was done which was roughly 1.9lb which is a huge gain from friday when she was roughly 1.5lb. she is measuring at 24 weeks 4 days. so they are now talking about getting steroids started asap to make sure if anything does happen her lungs will be ok. so got another detailed scan next week and then Beattie on Friday too.
so as a celebration i called in the fish and chip shop on the way home and have just sat here and pigged out on chips, fish and mushy peas, now feeling very sick but Aggie seems to like it hehe





by the way did ya'll see my bump pics?


----------



## Tulip

Oh LOOK at her doing gymnastics! Clever girl!

Loving the way you've raised 2 fingers to NICE with fish n chips.... though IIRC you were underweight therefore the guidelines DON'T APPLY!

Saw the bump pics and said a quiet 'Whoa!'
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

stupid hos making you wait but im sooo pleased that the cord has moved again and she's gaining weight well, 

the hos wanting to start steriod "just in case" sounds lke a gd plan, my friend had her lil boy at 29w and he was only 1lb8 and hes now a little terror at almost 3 -

hope she continues to be a very gd girl and grow grow grow x x


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Oh LOOK at her doing gymnastics! Clever girl!
> 
> Loving the way you've raised 2 fingers to NICE with fish n chips.... though IIRC you were underweight therefore the guidelines DON'T APPLY!
> 
> Saw the bump pics and said a quiet 'Whoa!'
> xxx

lol yep NICE can go whistle dixie for all i care hehe, i had large fish but only a small chips with lots and lots of mushy peas, then had a turkey stick, for those who don't know what it is its pieces of turkey and onion on a skewer deep fried in batter, then i had a buttered batch/barm cake/bread roll depending on what you call it where you are from, i am officially a heffer!!!!xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw i am glad it went well sam xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Go Aggie :thumbup: And fish n chips MMMMMMMMMMMMM lots of salt n vinegar I hope? And vinegar on first to avoid the soggy salt issue!


----------



## Megg33k

I like the steroid idea very much! Look at her showing off all her tricks for her mummy! Love it! Glad the cord has moved! :) Great scan, except the wait for it! You food sounds SOOOOOO YUMMY! Belly rubs to Aggie for being such a clever girl!!! :hugs: to you, Sam!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fantastic news Sam, clever Aggie puttin on all that weight and showing off for you. Really happy for you - and I dont blame you for celebratin!!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Go Aggie :thumbup: And fish n chips MMMMMMMMMMMMM lots of salt n vinegar I hope? And vinegar on first to avoid the soggy salt issue!

moggy of course the vinegar went on first lol, but i am loving the salt at the min which is not good!! how are you feeling today hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I like the steroid idea very much! Look at her showing off all her tricks for her mummy! Love it! Glad the cord has moved! :) Great scan, except the wait for it! You food sounds SOOOOOO YUMMY! Belly rubs to Aggie for being such a clever girl!!! :hugs: to you, Sam!

hey hun, how are you doing? i was also wondering about the steriods thing, as i thought that you couldn't give them unless delivery was iminnent but i tried to google it and got bogged down with alsorts lol, no good at the internet research stuff. wonder where i can go for more info?
anyways hows the cycle going?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Fantastic news Sam, clever Aggie puttin on all that weight and showing off for you. Really happy for you - and I dont blame you for celebratin!!

eeeeeek look at you 20+ weeks, wow thats come along fast, how are you feeling hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> aw i am glad it went well sam xxxx

hey hun, hows it going?xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I like the steroid idea very much! Look at her showing off all her tricks for her mummy! Love it! Glad the cord has moved! :) Great scan, except the wait for it! You food sounds SOOOOOO YUMMY! Belly rubs to Aggie for being such a clever girl!!! :hugs: to you, Sam!
> 
> hey hun, how are you doing? i was also wondering about the steriods thing, as i thought that you couldn't give them unless delivery was iminnent but i tried to google it and got bogged down with alsorts lol, no good at the internet research stuff. wonder where i can go for more info?
> anyways hows the cycle going?xxClick to expand...

Ooh... I'll have to have a look and see what info I can find online about the steroids. I just know I've seen it a lot on all the baby-related shows that we have on tv! Any mothers who seem to be in danger of pre-term labor or premature delivery are usually put on them. I guess I don't actually know much about it at all! LOL

The cycle... Uhm... I'm either 6 or 9dpo. Never quite figured that part out. Very sleepy today, didn't feel well all morning, then ended up vomiting pretty violently... I have pics in my journal and on FB of all the broken blood vessels around my eyes from the sheer force of it. It was awful. But, I'm inclined to think that I must be coming down with something as this is really too early for me to be having any sort of symptoms. A girl can dream though, right? Backache for 2 days, shooting pains in the hoohaa for 3(?) days, and just started getting loads of watery CM today. I don't know what to make of any of it. Going for my progesterone test tomorrow. Hoping for a good result. Chart looks sort of pretty... except the downward trend that I could do without. I'd like another spike tomorrow.

How's everything at Hedge Towers today? xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Ooh... I'll have to have a look and see what info I can find online about the steroids. I just know I've seen it a lot on all the baby-related shows that we have on tv! Any mothers who seem to be in danger of pre-term labor or premature delivery are usually put on them. I guess I don't actually know much about it at all! LOL
> 
> The cycle... Uhm... I'm either 6 or 9dpo. Never quite figured that part out. Very sleepy today, didn't feel well all morning, then ended up vomiting pretty violently... I have pics in my journal and on FB of all the broken blood vessels around my eyes from the sheer force of it. It was awful. But, I'm inclined to think that I must be coming down with something as this is really too early for me to be having any sort of symptoms. A girl can dream though, right? Backache for 2 days, shooting pains in the hoohaa for 3(?) days, and just started getting loads of watery CM today. I don't know what to make of any of it. Going for my progesterone test tomorrow. Hoping for a good result. Chart looks sort of pretty... except the downward trend that I could do without. I'd like another spike tomorrow.
> 
> How's everything at Hedge Towers today? xxx

awww hun would you do that for me? i would be so grateful, i had steroids when i had Emmy as she was placental abruption at 29 weeks but she was delivered the day after so i only had them for the day previous, but if i can have them now with no bad effects on Aggie then show me the shots!!!! thanks so much Megg,xxx
sorry to hear you think you are coming down with something, but you never know..............it could be a BFP in the making, keep the faith hun, things ok at Hedge towers tonight, had a blazing row with matt before, well i say a blazing row, it was more me throwing my toys out of my pram lmao!!xx
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh... I'll have to have a look and see what info I can find online about the steroids. I just know I've seen it a lot on all the baby-related shows that we have on tv! Any mothers who seem to be in danger of pre-term labor or premature delivery are usually put on them. I guess I don't actually know much about it at all! LOL
> 
> The cycle... Uhm... I'm either 6 or 9dpo. Never quite figured that part out. Very sleepy today, didn't feel well all morning, then ended up vomiting pretty violently... I have pics in my journal and on FB of all the broken blood vessels around my eyes from the sheer force of it. It was awful. But, I'm inclined to think that I must be coming down with something as this is really too early for me to be having any sort of symptoms. A girl can dream though, right? Backache for 2 days, shooting pains in the hoohaa for 3(?) days, and just started getting loads of watery CM today. I don't know what to make of any of it. Going for my progesterone test tomorrow. Hoping for a good result. Chart looks sort of pretty... except the downward trend that I could do without. I'd like another spike tomorrow.
> 
> How's everything at Hedge Towers today? xxx
> 
> awww hun would you do that for me? i would be so grateful, i had steroids when i had Emmy as she was placental abruption at 29 weeks but she was delivered the day after so i only had them for the day previous, but if i can have them now with no bad effects on Aggie then show me the shots!!!! thanks so much Megg,xxx
> sorry to hear you think you are coming down with something, but you never know..............it could be a BFP in the making, keep the faith hun, things ok at Hedge towers tonight, had a blazing row with matt before, well i say a blazing row, it was more me throwing my toys out of my pram lmao!!xx
> xxxClick to expand...

Of course I will, lovely! It might not be until later tonight though! I'm exhausted and thinking a nap might be in order! LOL I'll post whatever I find ASAP! :hugs:

I would love it to be a BFP... but at 6 or 9dpo??? Is it even possible to be sick so soon? And, if so... I don't know that I can handle the sort of sickness on a regular basis. I look dreadful!



From my journal said:

> No comments about how bad my eyebrows need waxed or how old the lines around my eyes make me look!!! Nothing you see in the pictures is freckles... Its all broken blood vessels! I usually don't have a red "mask" around my eyes!!!
> 
> One eye, up close:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/4838585048_a216d1e7a7_m.jpg
> 
> Both eyes:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4837971943_5b49f05a84.jpg

:rofl: @ you throwing your toys out of the pram! I think you're entitled to do so whenever you like! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Of course I will, lovely! It might not be until later tonight though! I'm exhausted and thinking a nap might be in order! LOL I'll post whatever I find ASAP! :hugs:
> 
> I would love it to be a BFP... but at 6 or 9dpo??? Is it even possible to be sick so soon? And, if so... I don't know that I can handle the sort of sickness on a regular basis. I look dreadful!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ you throwing your toys out of the pram! I think you're entitled to do so whenever you like! :hugs:

this was me
https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/tantrum.gif

this was matt
https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/PITBUL.gif
lmao!!!
wow Megg you look rough hun, don't mean that offensively, have you contacted the doc?xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Of course I will, lovely! It might not be until later tonight though! I'm exhausted and thinking a nap might be in order! LOL I'll post whatever I find ASAP! :hugs:
> 
> I would love it to be a BFP... but at 6 or 9dpo??? Is it even possible to be sick so soon? And, if so... I don't know that I can handle the sort of sickness on a regular basis. I look dreadful!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ you throwing your toys out of the pram! I think you're entitled to do so whenever you like! :hugs:
> 
> this was me
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/tantrum.gif
> 
> this was matt
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/PITBUL.gif
> lmao!!!
> wow Megg you look rough hun, don't mean that offensively, have you contacted the doc?xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ your smilies!!!

No offense taken... I called the look "dreadful"! :haha:

I didn't call my doc. I don't think she'd have much to say about me throwing up once, even if it was pretty unpleasant. If I had any other flu-like symptoms or anything, I'd be more concerned... but it seems to be a one-off thing. :shrug: I go in for my progesterone test tomorrow anyway. If I need to talk to her, I'll just do it then, iykwim? 

I'm back awake now... So, I shall start scouring the internet for steroid info shortly! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

megg u feeling any better?

sam :) V-day + :) gonna do some research for you too xxx

:hi: everyone else x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

heres some of the stuff i found,

Steroid injections are prescribed (usually in pregnancies before 34 weeks) to help mature the baby's lungs. They aren't the type of steroids that make you muscular, but they stimulate the babe's lungs to prepare for breathing air. Should you not go on to deliver, this doesn't do any harm, so there are really no draw backs to having them. -qouted from - https://www.womens-health.co.uk/prom.asp

https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7790248.stm

https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1930092720070919

https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pretermlabor/a/pretermnews.htm


from what i can tell, there are concerns that multiple doses of steriods can lead to lower birth weights, but in the short term theyre a great idea, . i think it might be worth after each scan evaluating how aggie is doing , cord placement etc and judge at each apt??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning :coffee: i have a sore arm lol had a few :drunk::wine: last night :haha: hope u are all welll


----------



## MissyMojo

did ya have fun too ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> did ya have fun too ;)

oh hell yeh no lube needed and wooop was good!


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> whoop whoop :)

i think when drinking i must stay off fb lol


----------



## MissyMojo

hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> megg u feeling any better?
> 
> sam :) V-day + :) gonna do some research for you too xxx
> 
> :hi: everyone else x x x

So far! I've been awake about 20 min now... I felt rough when I went to bed last night... but I put on my Sea-Bands and that's that! :)



MissyMojo said:


> heres some of the stuff i found,
> 
> Steroid injections are prescribed (usually in pregnancies before 34 weeks) to help mature the baby's lungs. They aren't the type of steroids that make you muscular, but they stimulate the babe's lungs to prepare for breathing air. Should you not go on to deliver, this doesn't do any harm, so there are really no draw backs to having them. -qouted from - https://www.womens-health.co.uk/prom.asp
> 
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7790248.stm
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN1930092720070919
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pretermlabor/a/pretermnews.htm
> 
> 
> from what i can tell, there are concerns that multiple doses of steriods can lead to lower birth weights, but in the short term theyre a great idea, . i think it might be worth after each scan evaluating how aggie is doing , cord placement etc and judge at each apt??

I've been researching this morning... and you basically posted exactly what I was going to! Damn your timezone being ahead of me! :rofl: I keep finding that everyone sings its praises right up until they don't! Like... Yes, its an awesome treatment that saves lives of babies born pre-term... but don't do it too much! So, I'd say you've hit the nail on the head, so to speak! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel so sick and my head hurts:(


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, much appreciated, i shall go have a read, hope you are all well today ladies,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hangover :( have another :drunk:


----------



## MissyMojo

im good hunni - just chillin out updatin my sims 3


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hangover :( have another :drunk:

i shall be tonight lol


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies,

Sorry not been on for few days. Had a very stressful few days at work but thats another story in itself.

Sam happy V day to aggie hun sorry I missed it. Lovin those scan pics sooo cute.

Megg sorry your poorly hun hope you have been taking it easy and lots of fluids.

Jo hope your man troubles are sorted and you kicked him into touch.

Linz hope the hangover gets easier as the day goes on.

AFM well me and hubby have been for our screening bloods on tues. Got myself all hyped up yep hyperventilating and everything, sat in the chair she put the band on my arm and said i'm sorry but I cant accept this form its not been filled in properly. I was like WHAT!!! so I had to go back to my doctor and get the form sorted before returning for bloods. I was so annoyed and wound up that it actually helped me. I didn't faint woohoo how brave am I. Hubby is booked in for his surgical retrieval and its all systems go for starting treatment Sept. Can't wait :happydance:.


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for you then hunni - gladu didnt faint - 


my hubby troubles are sorted :) til next time hahha


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Sims 3! Its been a while since I played!!! Hmmm.... *thinks about firing it up*

I'm okay! Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Sorry not been on for few days. Had a very stressful few days at work but thats another story in itself.
> 
> Sam happy V day to aggie hun sorry I missed it. Lovin those scan pics sooo cute.
> 
> Megg sorry your poorly hun hope you have been taking it easy and lots of fluids.
> 
> Jo hope your man troubles are sorted and you kicked him into touch.
> 
> Linz hope the hangover gets easier as the day goes on.
> 
> AFM well me and hubby have been for our screening bloods on tues. Got myself all hyped up yep hyperventilating and everything, sat in the chair she put the band on my arm and said i'm sorry but I cant accept this form its not been filled in properly. I was like WHAT!!! so I had to go back to my doctor and get the form sorted before returning for bloods. I was so annoyed and wound up that it actually helped me. I didn't faint woohoo how brave am I. Hubby is booked in for his surgical retrieval and its all systems go for starting treatment Sept. Can't wait :happydance:.

I'm doing okay so far today! Glad you did so well with the bloods! Woohoo for Sept treatment! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for today then megg, i love sims 3!!!


----------



## Doodar

Ooh ooh I forgot to say. I lost a stone. Today its official lost a stone day. :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww congrats!!!!!!!!!! thasts fantstic hunni xx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Congrats, Vicky!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sams asked me to appologise for not being much fun or talkataive this morn isnt feeling too good just sent her to her bed as shes really not with it and feels awful


----------



## MissyMojo

tell her nt to worry about us and rest up!


----------



## Megg33k

She definitely doesn't need to worry about something so silly! Of course she should be resting if she's not feeling well! Send our love!


----------



## Doodar

Poor Sammy send my love x :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

oh my gosh i jsut Had a huge dose of pma was told about kenziesmummy on here got her bfp on day 114 of her cycle and now expecting twins!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Day 114??? TWINS?!?! That's fantastic!!! :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw sam have lots of rest hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Ooh! Sims 3! Its been a while since I played!!! Hmmm.... *thinks about firing it up*
> 
> I'm okay! Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?

Good luck with the test hun. No your chart wouldn't lie like that. Unlesssss you ovulate twice this month.hmmmm!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ooh! Sims 3! Its been a while since I played!!! Hmmm.... *thinks about firing it up*
> 
> I'm okay! Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?
> 
> Good luck with the test hun. No your chart wouldn't lie like that. Unlesssss you ovulate twice this month.hmmmm!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :hugs: If the test shows no O, I think I'm done charting forever. If it could be a false temp shift, I don't know what the point in temping would be anymore! So, FX'd that it shows a decent level... At least 5 or better! Last time it was 0.6! LOL


----------



## Doodar

It won't be think positive!! You did ov. Sending lots of PMA vibes your way.


----------



## Megg33k

I'll take those vibes! I hope they tell me the results in under a week this time! I can't wait that long again!


----------



## Doodar

I hope so too hunny for your sake and your sanity. Hate the way they keep you waiting for results.


----------



## Megg33k

I know! This one has been ages in the making! The last time I had the test done was... uhm... June 9! Sooo.... 50 days ago! So sick of waiting! I just need to know!


----------



## moggymay

could those results come next weds/thurs? Just looking at calendar for next week and have really positive feeling about those two days so either Moglet is coming then or something else good or maybe three good things :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> could those results come next weds/thurs? Just looking at calendar for next week and have really positive feeling about those two days so either Moglet is coming then or something else good or maybe three good things :shrug:

Could definitely be next Wed/Thur. I got them done last time on a Wed and got Results on Tues. So, getting them done on Thur could definitely bring Wed results! I so hope you're right! Or, perhaps I'll get them sooner and get BFP on Wed/Thur. That would be even better! :winkwink: Check out my PMA!

P.S. Moglet is coming on Aug 2... Isn't that the last day I chose? Is Moglet the one that kicks at pics of people who are getting BFP's soon? Or is that someone else's baby? If so, he needs to look at my FB pic! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i really do think this is ov ladies:happydance: i again am drenched sorry for the tmi with slippery strcthy cm lol just had to change my knicks :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

whhhhhoooooooppppppppp linz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Linds!


----------



## moggymay

thats my boy, he is kicking my bladder at the moment though so not sure it would work...?


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Maybe when he stops kicking your bladder? Although, kicks are good... Perhaps I should take advantage of it while my chances are higher? LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohhh whats this about a predicting baby?


----------



## Megg33k

He's magical! :)


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! hows it goin?


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm good :) just watching easties with nudger wriggling, trying to decide if i should eat some ice cream or not - 

can anyone help with this? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/381152-weight-gain-lack.html


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i feel like crap :(


----------



## Megg33k

Not bad! 8 needle sticks to get my blood... but that's done and over with... finally! Got progesterone, Vit D, MTHFR, and Factor V Leiden tested! Now to wait for results! Was nearly sick again at the same time today as yesterday. I heaved a few times but was happy that nothing came up. Threw on the Sea-Bands and went about my day only midly nauseous!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww...meg! all for a good cause! make it your mantra! lol


I have such an achy sore bump today and I'm uber tired! I'm ready for bubs now.

Sam..I had the steroids for my 2nd as he threatened to come early. Ended up being enduced at 40+ weeks and he still needed help to breathe at birth. So I'm not sure on the pros and cons thats just my experience with the stingy jabs!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> aww...meg! all for a good cause! make it your mantra! lol
> 
> 
> I have such an achy sore bump today and I'm uber tired! I'm ready for bubs now.
> 
> Sam..I had the steroids for my 2nd as he threatened to come early. Ended up being enduced at 40+ weeks and he still needed help to breathe at birth. So I'm not sure on the pros and cons thats just my experience with the stingy jabs!

yeah they are stingy!!! apparently 5 doses is what they recommend after that you are running the slight risk of cerebral palsy but it doesn't say if thats still a risk i they are spaced out over 5 weeks, so thinking of asking them to start them at 25/26 weeks as thats when problems began with cord with LM and then one a week for 5 weeks and hope that will be enough, had them with Em as i had placental abruption but they were given as emergency not as controlled doses
bump achy cos you gonna grow some more maybe? lol gosh do you really want to grow anymore hehe,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> i feel like crap :(

sorry to hear that hun, i understand to a certain extent, give me a txt or ring if you need to chat, big hugs sweetie,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Not bad! 8 needle sticks to get my blood... but that's done and over with... finally! Got progesterone, Vit D, MTHFR, and Factor V Leiden tested! Now to wait for results! Was nearly sick again at the same time today as yesterday. I heaved a few times but was happy that nothing came up. Threw on the Sea-Bands and went about my day only midly nauseous!

ouchy, i hate needles and the fact my veins always collapse really doesn't help, it will be worth it though,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not bad! 8 needle sticks to get my blood... but that's done and over with... finally! Got progesterone, Vit D, MTHFR, and Factor V Leiden tested! Now to wait for results! Was nearly sick again at the same time today as yesterday. I heaved a few times but was happy that nothing came up. Threw on the Sea-Bands and went about my day only midly nauseous!
> 
> ouchy, i hate needles and the fact my veins always collapse really doesn't help, it will be worth it though,xxClick to expand...

I did have plenty of vein collapsing today! It will be worth it if I get answers. I fear that I'll be left with more of the same wondering though. As much as I don't want something drastically wrong... I hate hearing "all clear" over and over again! Something simple would be great!


----------



## LittleAurora

I have had contraction type pains on and off all day. nothing regular tho. just left with a residual ache until the next one comes


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I have had contraction type pains on and off all day. nothing regular tho. just left with a residual ache until the next one comes

like braxton hicks or contractions? oooo maybe you getting ready!!xxx


----------



## caz & bob

whoooopppppp good luck hun she might be ready now to say hi mummy when are you jew i have forgot hun xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

:hi: everyone...


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: Patty, hun! How are you?


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> :hi: Patty, hun! How are you?

hey megg hun how are you doing?...I'm doing good...I'm just wanting to get a :bfp: soon well for both of us...sometimes I just feel like I'm getting depressed over this...I think I ovulated 2 times this cycle so its like if I go by the first one I am 9 dpo and if i go by the 2nd one its 4 dpo so its just hard I took the soy this cycle along with taking the vitex and just had another round of distant theta/quantum touch healings for my fallopian tubes and the pcos so I'm hoping that i will be getting my :bfp: sometime soon...sending you lots of babydust your way to megg :dust::dust: so what all have you been up to...I'm just relaxing on the couch while the french fries are cooking and getting ready to finish the chicken to and then we will be eatting soon...yummy...:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Doodar

Morning Girls

Just popped on to say hi before work. I'm struggling to wake up this morning. Didn't sleep well at all think I'm getting myself a little stressed with things. I have no energy feel like a zombie. Long and probably stressful day ahead at work and then have around an hour to get ready before i'm off out tonight friends birthday bash so I will be well and truely knackered by midnight.
Have a good day ladies.x


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:
 

> i'm good :) just watching easties with nudger wriggling, trying to decide if i should eat some ice cream or not -
> 
> can anyone help with this? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/381152-weight-gain-lack.html

Jo dont worry, as long as bubs growing and you feel well in yourself its not a problem, I am pretty much term and have gained only 1.5lb! Just means when you have baby you will defo have lost some weight - bonus so long as you take some drawstring trews or jeggings etc to come home in!


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Morning Girls
> 
> Just popped on to say hi before work. I'm struggling to wake up this morning. Didn't sleep well at all think I'm getting myself a little stressed with things. I have no energy feel like a zombie. Long and probably stressful day ahead at work and then have around an hour to get ready before i'm off out tonight friends birthday bash so I will be well and truely knackered by midnight.
> Have a good day ladies.x

hope your day is as de-stressed as possible hun, know the feeling of being a zombie though, not nice, hope you have a lovely night out too,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Jo dont worry, as long as bubs growing and you feel well in yourself its not a problem, I am pretty much term and have gained only 1.5lb! Just means when you have baby you will defo have lost some weight - bonus so long as you take some drawstring trews or jeggings etc to come home in!

morning hun, how are you feeling today? 
any news on vickie?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you are all doing well today,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im better today! its Viable day for me :happydance: 

but have a groggy head from crying and in need of getting things done but cant be arsed


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Jo dont worry, as long as bubs growing and you feel well in yourself its not a problem, I am pretty much term and have gained only 1.5lb! Just means when you have baby you will defo have lost some weight - bonus so long as you take some drawstring trews or jeggings etc to come home in!
> 
> morning hun, how are you feeling today?
> any news on vickie?xxClick to expand...

Ooh sorry she had a little boy Oaklee 7lb 6oz, pics on August babies...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-buddies-20-babies-born-808.html#post6288303

Moglet hanging in there, think he likes it! Scan at 1pm

Hows you n Aggie doing? Better night?


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Patty, hun! How are you?
> 
> hey megg hun how are you doing?...I'm doing good...I'm just wanting to get a :bfp: soon well for both of us...sometimes I just feel like I'm getting depressed over this...I think I ovulated 2 times this cycle so its like if I go by the first one I am 9 dpo and if i go by the 2nd one its 4 dpo so its just hard I took the soy this cycle along with taking the vitex and just had another round of distant theta/quantum touch healings for my fallopian tubes and the pcos so I'm hoping that i will be getting my :bfp: sometime soon...sending you lots of babydust your way to megg :dust::dust: so what all have you been up to...I'm just relaxing on the couch while the french fries are cooking and getting ready to finish the chicken to and then we will be eatting soon...yummy...:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

It does get depressing... but hoping we both get the sought after BFP really soon! Looks like you're testing soon! Yay! :hugs: Good luck, sweetie!



MissyMojo said:


> im better today! its Viable day for me :happydance:
> 
> but have a groggy head from crying and in need of getting things done but cant be arsed

Happy V-Day! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Happy VDay Jo :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornong all


----------



## hedgewitch

Happy VDAY Jo!!!! whoop whoop!!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Ooh sorry she had a little boy Oaklee 7lb 6oz, pics on August babies...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-buddies-20-babies-born-808.html#post6288303
> 
> Moglet hanging in there, think he likes it! Scan at 1pm
> 
> Hows you n Aggie doing? Better night?

Aggie gone quiet again the last two days so now panicking that the doppler they did on her cord may have done something as on another thread they said it causes huge heat spots:dohh: i know babies have quiet days but i can't help but worry as she was so active! had a bad night really, my newest thing to do when i sleep is wake myself up by having conversations with myself, woke up last night in the middle of telling the dogs off or fighting, realised after i shouted at ginge for biting norman that i was in my bed sat up yelling at the tv??, then telling matt i needed a drink, then for some unknown reason taking my earings out and having a full blown conversation with myself about how i needed to get dressed, gawd knows what is going on in my head at the min but this is defo a new thing or me lmao!!
yey for the scan, hope we gets pics!!!
brilliant news for Vickie, going over to take a look now!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya sam - what a silly sausage u are convos with yourself - hope aggie wakes up and gives u what for xxx


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> heya sam - what a silly sausage u are convos with yourself - hope aggie wakes up and gives u what for xxx

What she said! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

been food shopping today - 200euros later and my cuboards are full :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all ok i hope xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hun, 

im good :) i love payday - boots.com here i come!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon all just got an even darker line on the opk wooop wopp woop


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooo

to celebrate V-Day just spent #100.00 on boots.com
size1 54x2 - #10,
size2 74x2 - #14
size3 96x2 - #20
wipes 12x64 - #15
breast pads 3x40 - #11
maternity pads 10x12 - #20
flannels x4 - #4
93 for order + 6 for delivery!! need to count up what i now have of each to see what more i need from boots, next payday is to be a mothercare order ....


----------



## caz & bob

woooop linz xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls :)

could u ladies take a look at this and help me out
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/381889-my-purchases-so-far.html#post6323303


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

evening babes - how are u n aggie? n matt n the kids?


----------



## LittleAurora

helllloooo!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni how u doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Hey all! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies 

:)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls,:hi:
woke up today at 5am with a very strange craving, strawberry and cheese sandwiches??? :shrug:very odd!!! any ideas what thats about? 
i actually dreamt that Matt was making them and then woke up when Aggie kicked me so woke Matt up telling him thats what i wanted, he just gave me an odd look and went back to sleep:dohh:
Been a bit worried the last few days as Aggie has only been giving me the odd kick here and there but did some research on BnB last night and it seems a lot of ladies have the same issues when they hit 24-27 weeks, apparently its because baby is having a growth spurt, so that settled my mind some but i guess i am still going to worry, think she may also be in my back as i have had back ache the last few days too.:wacko: so this morning is yet another quiet one from Aggie.
anyways enough moaning from me, how is everyone else doing today?:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is back to back so trust me I am FEELING your pain! Think he only moved few days ago, damn my cleaning spree in the bathroom!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Moglet is back to back so trust me I am FEELING your pain! Think he only moved few days ago, damn my cleaning spree in the bathroom!

Morning George,
sounds like you been nesting Mrs, i been getting a bit insane with it the last few days? thought it was too early but apparently not!! any sign of LO making an appearance yet? come on Moglet!!! hows Granny feeling?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Chris77 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:

Morning Chris
how are you doing today?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> :)

morning Jo
how are you feeling today?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

ive got the "how will i b a mummy" scardy cat hat on! lol now that im viable its sunk in a bit, im going to be a mum and i have no idea how!

and im sweating buckets sat under a fan wanting to have a paddy 

hope aggie has a wriggle spurt for you sam :hugs:

:hi: George - my friend moved her baby from back to back by constantly sitting on her yoga/birth ball and bouncing gently ?

:hi: Chris babes xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## LittleAurora

hey sam with my 1st I craved strawberry jam with coleslaw and cheese on a soft sub roll from marks and spencers!!! lol ...it was sooooo good!! lol


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hey sam with my 1st I craved strawberry jam with coleslaw and cheese on a soft sub roll from marks and spencers!!! lol ...it was sooooo good!! lol

lol sounds yummy actually, may have to try that hehe!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:



> morning ladies how are you all today?

morning Linds, hows you?xx


----------



## LittleAurora

lol


----------



## hedgewitch

well after much arguing with Matt about this subject i am getting all my baby stuff out of the loft today and seeing what i've got so i can sort out my list for what i still need, when LM died i was supposed to go out that weekend and finish up getting what i needed but with her passing away we didn't do it obviously. everything then just got packed away and put in the loft. now matt says he doesn't want to do it in case Aggie doesn't make it but to be honest i just need to feel normal and do what all expectant mums do so we have been arguing about it so much the last few weeks. but i have told him it needs to be done and he worries me more with how he is so today is the day!!!!gotta have some faith right?


----------



## MissyMojo

definately - you and aggie are being watched so carefully, and its time to have faith, even if u only get it down, count what u have and put it back away, at least u'l know what u still need to purchase - :hug: :hugs: and :kiss: for you all as a family as it'll b tough to go thru it xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today?
> 
> morning Linds, hows you?xxClick to expand...

sore really dunno what ove done to my arm but bloody hurts lol


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: girls... Sam, Linds, Aurora, Jo, Chris, George! (Did I miss anyone? My brain doesn't always function!)

Sam - Definitely okay to have some faith and do what feels "normal" to you! Everyone is different when it comes to what feels right. Some people won't buy anything until they've reached 24 weeks. Some won't buy until even later. I buy stuff when I see it... I just can't be bothered to wait and not get something I absolutely love. I don't believe in jinxing things... I can't, or I would go into crazy hyper-drive. So, you should definitely do it if you feel the time is right! :hugs:

Linds - Sorry about your arm, honey! :hugs:

AFM... Got a shit night's sleep because I'm away from home in the worst bed ever! My temp isn't even being recorded, as it always bottoms out here. It just stresses me out to think of putting in ANY of the things the thermometer said the 4-5 times I temped. I was up all night going to pee... and I could use to pee again! Something like 11:30, 12:45, 1:30, 4:00, 5:00, 5:25, and now again at 6:15?! I haven't had much to drink either! I was mildly constipated for 2 days, but things seem to be moving better this morning. Its been a crap couple of days! :growlmad: Oh, and nearly vomiting in the car about 30-45 min in to our 4 hour trip last night!!! That didn't help! I had a burger and took my pills, but got a good taste of my Super B Complex (which is horrid). So, Kevin offered his root beer to get the taste of the pill out of my mouth. I don't like root beer, but its not the worst thing ever... So, I took it. As soon as I tasted the soda, I gagged so hard I almost lost it. Then, I proceeded to feel like shit with severe nausea for the next 30-45 min until I finally fell asleep. Sea-Bands did NOTHING for me! :sick:

How's everyone else this morning, now that I'm done with my whinge? LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: meg

im fine - just melting - what kind of temperature do u have in summer where u liive??


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: meg
> 
> im fine - just melting - what kind of temperature do u have in summer where u liive??

Ugh... Summer here? I'll convert to C for you! LOL We often get into the 30's with a heat index in the mid-40's. Our humidity level is where we get super screwed though... We can get into the 80-100% humidity range daily. And, our dew point usually falls into the official sliding scale category of "somewhere between oppressive and miserable." :rofl: I hate heat!


----------



## MissyMojo

similar to us then 

Current Dhekelia Weather 
36°C Sunny
pressure: 1006mb
humidity: 43%
uv index: 8


----------



## MissyMojo

and flamin nora megg ur up early 6:45!


----------



## LittleAurora

hey...just wantedto show you my 35 week bump!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop :) looking lovely :)


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks! feel so tired tho!


----------



## MissyMojo

not long left to go tho,

ive just hand my 2nd cold shower of the day :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hey...just wantedto show you my 35 week bump!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg

looking gawj hun not long now cant belive how fast its going still remember ur bfp announcemnt!


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> and flamin nora megg ur up early 6:45!

I've been up since 5:25! :( Remember that thing about a shite night's sleep? :(



LittleAurora said:


> hey...just wantedto show you my 35 week bump!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> hey...just wantedto show you my 35 week bump!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ABCD0012-3.jpg

lovely bump Aurora!!! how are the pains now?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

well we've sorted through the baby stuff and i still need loads of stuff. all the clothes i have are going to be too big as i am not going to deliver at full term so gonna have to buy some early baby ones i think. need more nappies so going to take advantage of the asda offer on the big boxes, some size ones and size two's. anyways i am totally unorganized!!!


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?....hope your weekend is going great....so tell me what you have been up to....the weather its been nice and cool here today but it did also come a storm to..I love storms..:rain:

sam hun how are you and aggie doing?...

Lindsey how are you doing?

Vickie how are you doing?

littleaurora how are you doing?

missymojo how are you doing?

Megg how are you doing?

sorry if I misspelled any of the usernames....:shrug::-k


if I left someone out please forgive me...didn't mean to if I did you can also post to my message as I'm asking you also how are you doing???:winkwink::friends:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Sounds like you're getting closer to organized though! :)

I'm good, Patty. Tired! LOL How're you, hun?


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sam for going through the stuff, 

Im doing well - had my sunday lie in :) gonna watch top gear with a cuppa and then get some cereal :) 

another day sat logged in to msn and skype for me :)


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, i need to get this off my chest and please don't judge me, i am feeling very isolated and lonely this morning and i know this is not the right place or this post but i can't go anywhere else to talk
bad night for me last night, full of nightmares, after i sorted all the stuff out yesterday i was watching a baby programme when Em sat there and said to me, "why are you doing this to yourself?" i asked her what she meant by that and she replied, "well getting all excited and then something happens again!!" i was so gutted, it was like i had been kicked in the guts, so then i began with the stupid brain working overtime, in the end it got to about midnight and matt asking me whats wrong and i told him what Em had said and that i now think i have tempted fate and that i haven't felt Aggie move since about 4pm. i was just in a mess and this morning is no better, still not much movement just a few taps here and there but nothing like the good strong movements i had been getting and now i think i tempted fate and matt was right in me not getting excited. oh god i hate this shit i really do, i actually am beginning to feel like i hate being pregnant, i know some of you will be upset by that comment and i do apologise i you think i am cold and selfish but i am so strung out its beyond belief, no one said it would be this hard to carry again after LM. i have checked hb and its there at 143 so a bit lower than normal but i am so stressed out, i don't want to go the hospital as they won't do anything for me and i can't bear looking at those damn doctors and the midwives don't answer the phone, i just want to lock myself up in my room and stay there, i hate coming on here moaning to you girls as i feel i bring the thread down with my doom and gloom but i honestly have no one else to talk to, matt doesn't understand, i don't fit in on the stillbirth thread and as you all know i have no family, today is a bad bad day!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, i need to get this off my chest and please don't judge me, i am feeling very isolated and lonely this morning and i know this is not the right place or this post but i can't go anywhere else to talk
> bad night for me last night, full of nightmares, after i sorted all the stuff out yesterday i was watching a baby programme when Em sat there and said to me, "why are you doing this to yourself?" i asked her what she meant by that and she replied, "well getting all excited and then something happens again!!" i was so gutted, it was like i had been kicked in the guts, so then i began with the stupid brain working overtime, in the end it got to about midnight and matt asking me whats wrong and i told him what Em had said and that i now think i have tempted fate and that i haven't felt Aggie move since about 4pm. i was just in a mess and this morning is no better, still not much movement just a few taps here and there but nothing like the good strong movements i had been getting and now i think i tempted fate and matt was right in me not getting excited. oh god i hate this shit i really do, i actually am beginning to feel like i hate being pregnant, i know some of you will be upset by that comment and i do apologise i you think i am cold and selfish but i am so strung out its beyond belief, no one said it would be this hard to carry again after LM. i have checked hb and its there at 143 so a bit lower than normal but i am so stressed out, i don't want to go the hospital as they won't do anything for me and i can't bear looking at those damn doctors and the midwives don't answer the phone, i just want to lock myself up in my room and stay there, i hate coming on here moaning to you girls as i feel i bring the thread down with my doom and gloom but i honestly have no one else to talk to, matt doesn't understand, i don't fit in on the stillbirth thread and as you all know i have no family, today is a bad bad day!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sam remember the rainbow is all i say hun remeber the double rainbow appeared right a you were doing it
 



Attached Files:







IMG00314-20100731-1857.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissyMojo

aw sam sweetie - i can undterstand ur hating pregnancy - its not exactly an easy road for you, - im logged on on msn if u want to chat my darling, if aggies hb is there thats a good sign n if she's giving u the odd tap hold on to that - have u tried deliberratly waking her up? i do that with nuder sum times, a glass of ice cold cola and put music on and sing works for nudgeryboo, 

xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

sam its all perfectly normal to feel like this. Sadly there is nothing we, or anyone can say to make it better. Its a waiting game now. 

We do know that stress is not good for baby. Try to take some time out, do something for yourself and distract yourself from yourself!

and you know we are all here for you to pour out what ever is in that brain with out being judged!


----------



## Megg33k

Sweetheart, I'm not even a little upset by your comments. I'm just upset that you're left to feel this way. Loss affects so many of us, and you've been through so much more than most! I can't imagine how hard it must be carrying Aggie after LM. You honestly have to allow yourself to feel whatever you feel without guilt. And, Em saying that didn't change a thing. You were just fine to do what you did in going through things. Tempting fate does NOT work! What will be will be... no matter if you buy stuff, sort stuff, or lock yourself in your room until you deliver! I promise! I'm sure Em was saying it as a way of expressing her own fears... I don't think it was meant the way it likely sounded! :hugs:

You vent here all you need. I don't think you're bringing the thread down at all! Everyone deserves to voice their concerns/fears to their friends... That's what we're here for! Love you loads, Sam-a-lam-a-ding-dong! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam go jump in the bath, Moglet can never resist the warm water being trickled on him and always wriggles his bum towards it, surely Aggie would love to have a dance with Moglet whilst mummy sings and trickles the warm soothing water over them both? On the other hand jump in the bath and try a cool trickle of water and a dance with Nudger? It would be rude to not dance with either and she is a good girlie just being a little mischievious right now, 143 is good - dont worry! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Good Morning Ladies or is it afternoon lol yes it is where does the time go when your having fun :blush::winkwink:.

Sam hunny I can't even begin to imagine what you must be feeling but I do know it is perfectly normal to be feeling aprehensive about things. I'm feeling aprehensive and I'm not even pregnant yet and I have never lost so I can only imagine how you must be feeling about this pregnancy. I know you are a strong strong lady and a credit to this forum. We all feel for you and are here to share in your problems and help you through them. You did nothing wrong in going through the baby stuff, you did what any expectant mother would do. None of us know what the future holds and like megg says fate has nothing to do with it. Aggie is a fighter and so is her mummy. I think sometimes children say things without realising how hurtful their words can be. I'm sure Em didn't it in the way which you are thinking, I think she is just concered for her mums wellbeing.

How you all doing? Sun is trying to break through the clouds here :happydance:. I've just got cases out of the loft and am starting to pack, trying to get myself organised so I'm not stressing at the last minute as usual. 6 days and I'm jetting off to sun,sea,sand and :winkwink: can't wait!


----------



## Tulip

Sweetheart she's gone a bit quiet because you are so stressed. Munch does exactly the same when I'm stressing at work. The girls are right, Em is expressing her fears - just as you have no-one IRL to turn to, the closest person for her to express her fears to is you, but of course that doesn't help your state of mind. The picture of her holding LM is imprinted on my memory and the look of devastation on her face absolutely breaks my heart. She is just about as scared as you, darling.

Do whatever you usually do to make Aggie wriggle and put your mind at rest. 143bpm is just fine and you know it.

You have NOT jinxed your little girl, there is no such thing. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh holibops :) 

nothing really changes for me - i get up, grab a cold shower, have breakfast, sit on sofa and sweat, have cold shower, have lunch, sit on sofa and sweat, have dinner, have cold shower, go to bed and "try" to sleep!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls when me mum bbq last night it was fab but paying for it now carnt stop bein sick hate hangovers i am never drinking again xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hahahhhaa :hugs: for the hangover

im :cry: atm cos my friend sent me a pic of my pooch which we re-homed with her, shes looking amazing and i miss her and want her back - blody hormones


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have to remember tho - shes better off with kerrie than with me out here,

and when we move back to england we'll get ourselves another baby puppy and be one step closerr to our 'complete' family - which consists of (in our ideal world) 4 kids, 2 dogs a cat and us :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so tired tonight dunno why bens the same struggling to stay awake:wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 

how we doing?

i have an air con unit now :) but it dont seem to helping too much ??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well mojo yayy for air con xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm not to bad, hot n sticky - the air con unit isnt strong enough for my living room - so gona get hubby to take it upstairs 2moro after our 3d scan :) x


----------



## caz & bob

aw you will have put some pics on hun xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Can someone look at my chart and tell me how exactly it was anovulatory? My progesterone came back at 0.9.


----------



## MissyMojo

i will when i get bk in :) gona try n get the dvd of it on my pc - then upload it to youtube so i can share it with u all


----------



## MissyMojo

aww megg, xxx i have no idea what a chart should look like - but i hope u get some answers x


----------



## caz & bob

aw mojo that would be cool hun xxx


----------



## Tulip

Anyone heard from Sam? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Anyone heard from Sam? xx

yeh shes on yahoo atm


----------



## MissyMojo

she's on yahoo to me atm, shes having car problems and aggie is being a quiet little baba,


----------



## Tulip

Hope you and Aggie-monster are OK, Sambo! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Hope you and Aggie-monster are OK, Sambo! xx

hey hun, how are you, had one solitary kick to my cervix and nothing else, wondering if it actually was a kick now but to be honest it was that painul and hard i am sure it was lol, hows Munch?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, hope you are all ok today,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

any news from George today?xx


----------



## moggymay

nowt to report - still preggers!


----------



## hedgewitch

25 weeks!!! and Aggie gave me all of 4 kicks to let me know she's ok lol


----------



## MissyMojo

5:35 - im up have been over an hour- too hot, the humidity level here atm is crazy!!!!


----------



## Tulip

I'm sure she's just running out of room and conserving her energy Sam :thumbup:

Munch is good, he didn't wake me up this morning as he usually does so I put the doppler on him and he knocked it out of my hand :rofl:

Happy 25 weeks sweetie x

Oh and Moglet - OUT! Now, please! Did you see MW yesterday George?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> 5:35 - im up have been over an hour- too hot, the humidity level here atm is crazy!!!!

hope your scan goes well hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> I'm sure she's just running out of room and conserving her energy Sam :thumbup:
> 
> Munch is good, he didn't wake me up this morning as he usually does so I put the doppler on him and he knocked it out of my hand :rofl:
> 
> Happy 25 weeks sweetie x
> 
> Oh and Moglet - OUT! Now, please! Did you see MW yesterday George?

lol they do like to keep us on our toes don't they!! 
glad you and Munch are doing well,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls 
hope you are all ok today, well i got woken up to being 25 weeks by Aggie having a mad ten mins this morning which was reassuring, had nothing since mind, then i sat here having my brew and i started to get pains in my hips and lower stomach and lower back so now completely paranoid about preterm labour as this is how it began with LM, got a big gush of CM and then the pains started :dohh: so did one of the worse things i could have done, went to google and now my brain hurts!!! although i did find out that survival rates now would be between 50%-82%. then to make matters worse i realised whilst lay in bed why i can't get hold of my doc to see about the Graves disease and meds interaction on steroids, he is in Pakistan!! so then went into some crazy panic attack i he has been caught in the floods :dohh: matt just sits here laughing at me but i don't find it funny!!
so having a crazy neurotic day today, hope your day is better than mine lmao!!:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sam this should give you a giggle....Moglet still in there, he is no longer back to back which is good but guess where Mogster and I are off to later? Busyfeet - its like an exercise/dance class for toddlers....not sure it is designed for the heavily preggers....

Unlikely your doc was caught in the floods in Pakistan, cant think ewhy he would have been anywhere near TBH? If you ant to google somethinggoogle busyfeet and have a giggle at the prospect of us doing that! :dohh:

Jo - Cyprus is hot and muggy hon but also very beautiful, do you have transport? Get up into the hills your next day off, maybe a trip to the Kaledonian Falls - there is a shorter track that stays by the stream of the falls, its so much kinder to you up there cos its sooo much cooler in terms of the humidity, still warm but nicer warm. Avoid the town centres/busy roads like the plague as this is THE WORST bit of the year out there for heat/humidity. Enjoy your scan, thats today right?

:hi: Nik, catch you on your journal later... :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam this should give you a giggle....Moglet still in there, he is no longer back to back which is good but guess where Mogster and I are off to later? Busyfeet - its like an exercise/dance class for toddlers....not sure it is designed for the heavily preggers....
> 
> Unlikely your doc was caught in the floods in Pakistan, cant think ewhy he would have been anywhere near TBH? If you ant to google somethinggoogle busyfeet and have a giggle at the prospect of us doing that! :dohh:
> 
> Jo - Cyprus is hot and muggy hon but also very beautiful, do you have transport? Get up into the hills your next day off, maybe a trip to the Kaledonian Falls - there is a shorter track that stays by the stream of the falls, its so much kinder to you up there cos its sooo much cooler in terms of the humidity, still warm but nicer warm. Avoid the town centres/busy roads like the plague as this is THE WORST bit of the year out there for heat/humidity. Enjoy your scan, thats today right?
> 
> :hi: Nik, catch you on your journal later... :hugs:

lmao!! Mogster will love that and i am thinking with you going Moglet should be making an appearance soon hehe!!! good news that Moglet is no longer back to back!! i expect a full run down of how your fun goes today lol, have fun!!xx

OMG i just spoke to the hospital and my doc IS istill n Pakistan!!! he goes to different places and volunteers in the clinics, a couple of weeks ago he was in Ethiopia and he went to Pakistan last week, his secretary hopes he will be able to get back soon but she is worried, oh i hope he is ok!
but i did manage to speak to another doc and there is NO interaction between the meds i am on and the steriods they give to Aggie so thats a relief!
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies = scan was fab = nudger was camera shy but still got some good pics :) 

jst uploading them to photobucket and u tube now - will come bk when theyre done :)

we have a car but hubby hasnt passed his test yet :S but a trip to troodos is much planned!


----------



## snl41296

morning all..
feeling ok today AF has been full force since yesterday no biggy cycle #5 here we come. we are going to the beach today then pro pics cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: snl 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/384147-my-3d-scan-clips.html#post6363084


----------



## WhisperOfHope

stupid body day 76 and another hight on the cbfm


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babes xxx


----------



## moggymay

Troodos :thumbup: Love it up there and soo cool in the breeze, maybe highjack another couple out there and go up as a foursome?


----------



## MissyMojo

might do -- for now im in a vest top and jarmie shorties under my fan in the living room sweating :) 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=166402&id=516385274&l=294bc7ae59 3d pics!


----------



## caz & bob

aw mojo them pic are cool how cute awwwww :hi: girls how are you all xx


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls. Sorry to see another high Linds.... come on ovaries, wake up! x

Jo - LOVING the shot of Nudger raising two fingers to mummy LMAO!

George, how was Busyfeet? :rofl:

Love all round.


----------



## moggymay

Tiring! Imagine a hyperactive aerobics class full of little people about 3-4ft tall and very loud! Moglet seemed to enjoy it though :haha:


----------



## Doodar

Evening Ladies.

How you all doing? 

Sam I hope your doctor is ok. Hope your doing ok too. I'm sure aggie is just going through a growth spurt, they tend to slow down the kicks.

Megg I just don't understand it :nope:. Hope your ok hunny. Have the doctors given any advice,feedback,help?

Jo OMG what fab scan pics absolutely gorgeous. Amazing what they can do nowadays. Hope you've cooled down lots.

George LOL to busyfeet if that doesnt get moglet going then I don't know what will.

AFM not much happening really and nothing to report, just been busy packing and buying few last minute bits and pieces bikini's, flip flops etc. My bedroom looks like a bombs hit it, clothes everywhere lol.

Sleep well ladies.:sleep: Night night x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Evening Ladies.
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> Sam I hope your doctor is ok. Hope your doing ok too. I'm sure aggie is just going through a growth spurt, they tend to slow down the kicks.
> 
> Megg I just don't understand it :nope:. Hope your ok hunny. Have the doctors given any advice,feedback,help?
> 
> Jo OMG what fab scan pics absolutely gorgeous. Amazing what they can do nowadays. Hope you've cooled down lots.
> 
> George LOL to busyfeet if that doesnt get moglet going then I don't know what will.
> 
> AFM not much happening really and nothing to report, just been busy packing and buying few last minute bits and pieces bikini's, flip flops etc. My bedroom looks like a bombs hit it, clothes everywhere lol.
> 
> Sleep well ladies.:sleep: Night night x

Not seen her yet... Going in later tonight! *sighs* Hopefully getting answers then.

Sleep well, love! Packing sucks!


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls! I just sent hubby to work without me because I wasn't happy with Munch's movement and stayed home to call Triage. He's now given me 10 kicks in 11 minutes and I now have to find my own way to work! :dohh: Sam, I feel your worry! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

naughty munch!! 

i had myself a lie in - its 9am here! just looked in my fridge, No Milk!!! so gonna go to a cafe for brekki -- air con and breakfast :D gonna get a paper too if they have them 

i know nudger is a lazy so n so until i've had my breakfast


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls
last night i was so wiped out i decided to go to bed early, bearing in mind i never go to bed beore 1-2am as i don't sleep, but i was tucked up in bed by midnight, well Miss Aggie decided she was going to have a really good moving session last night at about 8pm for about an hour then turned and rolled again. so didn't feel anything before i went bed, even when i turned the lights out, nothing, so anyway i fell asleep to be woken up at 4am this morning to her doing her aerobics!! she then decided to roll again which silly as it sounds has me worried as this is how the hypercoiling of the cord started last time, but i am in having detailed scan this morning on cord again so we shall see whats what then. so feeling very nervous again today, gosh i am going to be grey by the time i have Aggie, 
i am armed to the teeth with all my information about why steroids should be given (thank goodness for uni showing us how to research a damn good arguement) and if she still refuses i am going to be very low and ask her about how i go about it legally due to what happened with LM, that will scare her as she is trying to avoid me taking the hospital to court, its official, i have no scruples!!
and now with the spinning beginning i am certainly not willing to take any chances!!
anyways hope you girls are all ok today, its raining here yet again!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Morning girls! I just sent hubby to work without me because I wasn't happy with Munch's movement and stayed home to call Triage. He's now given me 10 kicks in 11 minutes and I now have to find my own way to work! :dohh: Sam, I feel your worry! xx

hey hun, its heart stopping isn't it, makes us worry so much, you get used to how they have been behaving and any deviation freaks you out, so glad Munch is kicking you good now lol, naughty little Munch!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> naughty munch!!
> 
> i had myself a lie in - its 9am here! just looked in my fridge, No Milk!!! so gonna go to a cafe for brekki -- air con and breakfast :D gonna get a paper too if they have them
> 
> i know nudger is a lazy so n so until i've had my breakfast

that sounds like a wonderful start to the day, the paper and brekkie, hope you have a nice one!!! loving the siggy!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Not seen her yet... Going in later tonight! *sighs* Hopefully getting answers then.
> 
> Sleep well, love! Packing sucks!

sending you big hugs Megg, hopefully you will get some answers soon.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Tiring! Imagine a hyperactive aerobics class full of little people about 3-4ft tall and very loud! Moglet seemed to enjoy it though :haha:

any movement from Moglet yet hun?xx


----------



## Leilani

Good luck with the scan today Sam


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Sam,

Now aggie listen here - u are to stop rolling over! just lay comfy and keep kicking n punching!!! i'll send nudger to sort u out! 

hhhahhahha

hope all goes well today Sam hunni - im online all day if you need me x

been up to jacaranda, had a bacon sarnie, cup of tea and yesterdays Sun, got lots of wriggles and now nudgers gone back to sleep for a bit :D and im thinking of things to do today - i cant be bothered to do my dishes lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all not a happy bunny today have once again got flipping bv so theres me out the running until can get a docs apt and get more antibiotics


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw Linz sam good luck with the scan hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a text from sam 3 loops have formed in cordwhat will eventuialy in the net few weeks turn into knots shes going into antenatal now is gutted


----------



## MissyMojo

will they keep her in and check daily then?

or deliver aggie in the next day or so?

keep us updated,

Come on Aggie undo those loops for mummy and ur BnB aunties xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> will they keep her in and check daily then?
> 
> or deliver aggie in the next day or so?
> 
> keep us updated,
> 
> Come on Aggie undo those loops for mummy and ur BnB aunties xx

not sure hun think she will find out in antitatal il let u know if i hear anything x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope she undoes them knots keep us updates linz


----------



## WhisperOfHope

they are starting steroids next week and will prob be 27 week delivery


----------



## moggymay

C'mon Aggie you can beat this :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

found this online

In recent years, modern advances in technology have increased the health and survival rates of babies born this early. Babies born at around 27 to 28 weeks gestation have about a 75 to 85% chance of survival, if they have access to specialised care and a fully equipped intensive care nursery. 

:D come on aggie :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> found this online
> 
> In recent years, modern advances in technology have increased the health and survival rates of babies born this early. Babies born at around 27 to 28 weeks gestation have about a 75 to 85% chance of survival, if they have access to specialised care and a fully equipped intensive care nursery.
> 
> :D come on aggie :D

aggie has already proven to everyone that shes a lil fighter


----------



## Megg33k

Almost feel a bit bad about this now:



Megg33k said:


> :yipee: 21 weeks!!! :yipee: I think she'll hold out for a while longer! For some reason... I feel like she's going to come at 28 weeks. I know its not optimal, but that's the feeling I have. I hope she totally outlasts that though! :hugs:

Come on, Aggie! You can do it!!! Huge :hugs: to Sam!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Nudger had hiccups in the Bath!!!!!!!!!!!! was lying there cooling off and my entire belly went left to right 6/7 times in quick succsesssion :) such a weird feeling - i laughed out loud and Nudger rolled over and they stopped. Nudger just doesnt seem to be able to stop moving around from afternoons. such an active little thing on an afternoon :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Off to bed now. Night all x x


----------



## LittleAurora

any news on Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> any news on Sam?

very stressed out atm tryna work out how shes gonna get to all her apointments with no car and no money


----------



## LittleAurora

friends family? beg borrow steal?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> friends family? beg borrow steal?

trried it all she hasnt fam matts fam wont lend ive mamaged to get her 45 its not much but all i had but shes still stuck


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Big hugs to Sam! I wish I could help, but I'm in no position.

Back from docs! I'm re-posting from my journal so you don't have to track down what happened. Putting it behind the spoiler because its SO long!

Spoiler
Okay... I got there at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.

Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!

Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!

My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.

Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.

I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.

Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.

So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.

I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option. 

All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:

Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!

Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi:

Hope you don't mind me popping in, I know I have nothing to do with this thread but have been hunting for updates on Sam and stumbled in here and just read the news. Fingers crossed for Sam and Aggie x


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies, how are you all doing?....hope your all doing well....

Sam how are you and Aggie doing?...miss you dearly...:hugs:is she kicking alot?...how is Matt and the kids doing?...Hope your having a great week..

Megg hun how can that be showing that you didn't ovulate when your chart showed it?:nope: I'm sorry hun...are you still going to keep taking the soy or take clomid? I know its very frustrating and your in my thoughts hun...I'm so glad that you have answers now...hoping you catch an egg soon hun...

Lindsey how are you doing? have you got AF yet?...well i seen that you were getting a high on your monitor so i'm hoping that you have ovulated hun...and catch that egg...:hugs:

to the rest of the wonderful ladies on here hope your night is wonderful ...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies, how are you all doing?....hope your all doing well....
> 
> Sam how are you and Aggie doing?...miss you dearly...:hugs:is she kicking alot?...how is Matt and the kids doing?...Hope your having a great week..
> 
> Megg hun* how can that be showing that you didn't ovulate when your chart showed it?*:nope: I'm sorry hun...are you still going to keep taking the soy or take clomid? I know its very frustrating and your in my thoughts hun...I'm so glad that you have answers now...hoping you catch an egg soon hun...
> 
> Lindsey how are you doing? have you got AF yet?...well i seen that you were getting a high on your monitor so i'm hoping that you have ovulated hun...and catch that egg...:hugs:
> 
> to the rest of the wonderful ladies on here hope your night is wonderful ...:hugs::hugs:

Well, that's the thing... Obviously, my levels were dreadfully low, and it stands to reason that I took the test 3 days late... We can see that in hindsight. So, if my levels started really low, its very likely that it could have dropped drastically in those 3 days. So, I did ovulate... I just didn't get my blood drawn in time to prove it exactly. She assured me that I shouldn't worry that I didn't ovulate... She definitely thinks I did. I'll just require massive amounts of progesterone after ovulation. No biggie... We should be able to counteract the problem and make the next one sticky!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you are all well today,
Linds thanks for updating,xx

ok so the situation is this, went for scan and as you all know i felt very uneasy yesterday morning, so when i went in she began the scan and the atmosphere just changed, i knew there was something wrong straight off the bat, she is ootling breech at the moment, head on my left side spine across the top of by bump legs going down and feet in my pubic region. the cord is gathered up around her feet and one loop is around her foot. still a ridiculous amount of cord there, 3 loops have now formed as the cord is hypercoiling as she is spinning round, she did this during the scan also, stayed in the same position but spun 360 degrees again twisting the cord. the loops are in close proximity to her head so if she decides to go head down chances are those loops will go over her head and round her neck, as there is hypercoiling they think the loops are going to turn into knots pretty soon.
my amniotic fluid has also decreased although i am really not sure as to where that will have gone or why? 
so went to antenatal afterwards and the doc says to me "oh we were expecting this" i was like WTF? they told me what happened with LM was a freak accident so why were they expecting it? and mores to the point why didn't they tell me? so she automatically says that they are going to begin steroids next wednesday with my second shot on thursday, this will apparently last her until about 30 weeks but she is thinking more of a 27 week delivery, if by any small chance she makes it past 30 weeks they may give her another course of steroids at 31/32 weeks. but i have been told to go home and sort my hospital bags etc and basically prepare for her coming in the next few weeks, i just hope she can hold on or a bit longer, she is still too small in my eyes.
so yesterday she continued to spin and kick but then this morning nothing again, arrggghhhhh!!!! so back on my paranoid stint again lol. so got fetal medicine specialist on Friday at Cardiff so we shall see what position she is in then, they are talking about scanning me twice a week from next week which for me is much better as i will only have a few days inbetween. apart from that bombshell she looks great, very active and hb and doppler flow looking good. just wondering where my amniotic fluid has gone????


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls -i've only been up about 40 mins - decided sleeping was a good way to avoid the heat - nudger seems quiet atm - which isnt too disimilar from normal, ususally get a wriggle after breakfast (which im only 1/2 way through) - have a very afternoon active baby in here.


Sam i hope aggie holds on a little bit longer, but im glad the hos are starting the steriods for you x x


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Megg yes it makes sense now doh!:dohh:. You definately did ovulate without question. I'm loving the positive attitude and I'm glad they can sort it for you. Something so simple. Hormones eh! who needs em lol. Here's to next months sticky!!

Sam Aggie is going to be fine I just know it. You have so much more monitoring this time and the steroids will definately help. I have a feeling we may be meeting aggie closer to the 32 week mark. Good Luck for tomorrow. It's good that they are scanning you twice a week.

Jo how you doin hun? still surviving the heat bless you! Hope nudger is enjoying breakfast. I'm off brekkie this morning, I can't stomach this diet anymore and my stomach is refusing the food, can't physically swallow it. Hey ho though only 2 days to go and I can eat normal again :happydance:.

Hello to the rest of you. Hope you all have a good day.x


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

morning hun, how you feeling today?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Girls -i've only been up about 40 mins - decided sleeping was a good way to avoid the heat - nudger seems quiet atm - which isnt too disimilar from normal, ususally get a wriggle after breakfast (which im only 1/2 way through) - have a very afternoon active baby in here.
> 
> 
> Sam i hope aggie holds on a little bit longer, but im glad the hos are starting the steriods for you x x

wish i could have a lie in, got about an hours sleep last night, soooooo tired. hope the heat a bit gentler on you today and Nudger gets moving soon,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Megg yes it makes sense now doh!:dohh:. You definately did ovulate without question. I'm loving the positive attitude and I'm glad they can sort it for you. Something so simple. Hormones eh! who needs em lol. Here's to next months sticky!!
> 
> Sam Aggie is going to be fine I just know it. You have so much more monitoring this time and the steroids will definately help. I have a feeling we may be meeting aggie closer to the 32 week mark. Good Luck for tomorrow. It's good that they are scanning you twice a week.
> 
> Jo how you doin hun? still surviving the heat bless you! Hope nudger is enjoying breakfast. I'm off brekkie this morning, I can't stomach this diet anymore and my stomach is refusing the food, can't physically swallow it. Hey ho though only 2 days to go and I can eat normal again :happydance:.
> 
> Hello to the rest of you. Hope you all have a good day.x

hey hun, how you doing?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Aww... Big hugs to Sam! I wish I could help, but I'm in no position.
> 
> Back from docs! I'm re-posting from my journal so you don't have to track down what happened. Putting it behind the spoiler because its SO long!
> 
> Spoiler
> Okay... I got there at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.
> 
> Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!
> 
> Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!
> 
> My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.
> 
> Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.
> 
> I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.
> 
> Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.
> 
> So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.
> 
> I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option.
> 
> All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:
> 
> Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!
> 
> Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:

just goes to show you that your own intuiton is what you should trust, least you are now getting some answers hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

loving my new siggy Linds, thankies!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning all
> 
> morning hun, how you feeling today?xxClick to expand...

blah lol wanna know where af is and if im actualy gonna ov this cycle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> loving my new siggy Linds, thankies!!xx

no prob i love making them for you lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> blah lol wanna know where af is and if im actualy gonna ov this cycle

your body still playing games with you then, have you POAS yet today?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> blah lol wanna know where af is and if im actualy gonna ov this cycle
> 
> your body still playing games with you then, have you POAS yet today?xxClick to expand...

not yet waiting for moniter to tell me i can lol


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> not yet waiting for moniter to tell me i can lol

lol yeah i forgot you have to do it at a certain time don't you, well hoping you get a peak!!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls :D

forgot to say earlier (sleepy head brain) Megg - glad your dr was helpful and looked thru ur chart etc and your getting the help u need to get the sticky bean you deserve

Linz - i reli hope ur cycles get sorted soon my darlin

Sam - ur siggys pretty :D sory you didnt get much sleep x hope Aggie stays active for you x x 

nudger woke up for a little bit after brekie and has gone bk off to sleep - its damn hot - it doesnt ease up at all and probably wont for the next 6 weeks or so -- current temp 37c, current humidity level 66%


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> not yet waiting for moniter to tell me i can lol
> 
> lol yeah i forgot you have to do it at a certain time don't you, well hoping you get a peak!!!xxClick to expand...

me too alouugh not really epecting iot


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yet another high 5th day of it


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls xxx

hey hun how are you any sypmtoms yet?


----------



## caz & bob

not really hun just gassy how are you lv testing tomorrow night or Saturday morning xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> not really hun just gassy how are you lv testing tomorrow night or Saturday morning xxxx

im fed up loosing faith in my body 78 days is just too long


----------



## MissyMojo

hi caz & bob

:hugs: lindsey

i think i may just take myself off to the pool on my own since hubby doesnt want to come with - its so much cooler there - but he "cant be bothered" typical!


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.

ooooohh sounds like u could be meeting little lego very soon


----------



## MissyMojo

eeek aurora! 

sending u hugs xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a yummy subway:D


----------



## MissyMojo

what did you have?

i have the chip pan on - gonna have chip butty - u know its hot when the lard in ur chip pan never sets!


----------



## Megg33k

C'mon, Lil Lego! We wanna see you!


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.

OMG, sounds like your in labour hunny keep us posted!!! EEEEEK!!!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya Sam 

how are you doing this evening?


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> heya Sam
> 
> how are you doing this evening?

not too bad thanks hun, still worrying myself stupid and given myself a headache lmao!!
hows you? exciting news about rebecca!! just read on another thread i'm on too about a girl who was told by CVS that she was having a boy weeks and weeks ago and yet today in a scan just been told they made a mistake and she having a girl!!! crazy or what!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

eek - big whoops- glad im team yellow hahha

exciting bout rebecca - but bit early tho? 

im melting! tired and ready for bed already!


----------



## moggymay

LittleAurora said:


> I have been out for a walk and now have lost a significant amount of bloody stringy mucas. Enough to have some in my pants and alot on the paper.The pain is in my back and inside my vagina. Sometimes down my thighs. My bump does harden but is not sore the whole way up. The pains are not regular, dont last very long but are very painful. If this keeps up ill be ringing the midwife.

Any news? Mogster was out by your gestation so they can come out good n ready early! Moglet seems to want to stay in there - :dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> eek - big whoops- glad im team yellow hahha
> 
> exciting bout rebecca - but bit early tho?
> 
> im melting! tired and ready for bed already!

lol take it the heat hasn't let up yet then,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

it hasnt sam, and it wont til mid sept - mid to high 30's are the forcast til then, currently 36 in my living room and sticky with it

think a cold shower n bed are in order - while i sleep i get to ignore the heat,

moglet needs to hurry up!!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Any news? Mogster was out by your gestation so they can come out good n ready early! Moglet seems to want to stay in there - :dohh:

i am on my way!!! i just told matt i am bringing you a vat of curry, a big canister of pineapple juice, gonna force hubby to dtd and anything else i can think of to get Moglet moving!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> it hasnt sam, and it wont til mid sept - mid to high 30's are the forcast til then, currently 36 in my living room and sticky with it
> 
> think a cold shower n bed are in order - while i sleep i get to ignore the heat,
> 
> moglet needs to hurry up!!

see now i am burning up something chronic and i just can't sleep through it at all so gawd knows how you are managing to,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

the battle is getting to sleep - once im asleep i go thru to about 4am, then i am woken for the loo, it takes me about 45 mins to get bk off, then i sleep til 6:30 and doze on n off til bout 9am. it is better than nothing, its sooo muggy tho the sweat litteraly drops off me!


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Any news? Mogster was out by your gestation so they can come out good n ready early! Moglet seems to want to stay in there - :dohh:
> 
> i am on my way!!! i just told matt i am bringing you a vat of curry, a big canister of pineapple juice, gonna force hubby to dtd and anything else i can think of to get Moglet moving!!!xxClick to expand...

He will come out when he is ready. He is setting Aggie a good example so she stays in there and behaves for at least another week if not longer! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

getting some whopping braxton hicks tonight, my tummy is rock hard and they hurt!!!! feeling nervous about tomorrow!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you and Aggie, Sam! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Thinking of you and Aggie, Sam! :hugs:

thanks hun, how you doing tonight?xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you and Aggie, Sam! :hugs:
> 
> thanks hun, how you doing tonight?xxClick to expand...

Not bad! Its interesting to not think about TTC! I mean, I think about it... but I'm not worried about it. Its also nice not to be eating Soy tabs by the handful! LOL I have time to think about other things! :shock:

I feel okay... I'm still getting the twingy little feelings in my ovaries without the Soy. Looks like my body might know what to do without help even! Also shocking! Still trying to wrap my head around not trying this cycle though. That's going to be hard for me. I hate the thought of wasting eggs when I'm almost 30! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Not bad! Its interesting to not think about TTC! I mean, I think about it... but I'm not worried about it. Its also nice not to be eating Soy tabs by the handful! LOL I have time to think about other things! :shock:
> 
> I feel okay... I'm still getting the twingy little feelings in my ovaries without the Soy. Looks like my body might know what to do without help even! Also shocking! Still trying to wrap my head around not trying this cycle though. That's going to be hard for me. *I hate the thought of wasting eggs when I'm almost 30! *LOL

i know what you mean hun, i was the same when we were on the clomid and we were too tired etc and all i could think of was we're wasting eggs here!!!! but i think this time off will do you good let your body reset itself and take the stress off your mind so to speak, just try keep busy and have some fun for a bit, you never know, your body may know *exactly* what to do! worked for me!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Not bad! Its interesting to not think about TTC! I mean, I think about it... but I'm not worried about it. Its also nice not to be eating Soy tabs by the handful! LOL I have time to think about other things! :shock:
> 
> I feel okay... I'm still getting the twingy little feelings in my ovaries without the Soy. Looks like my body might know what to do without help even! Also shocking! Still trying to wrap my head around not trying this cycle though. That's going to be hard for me. *I hate the thought of wasting eggs when I'm almost 30! *LOL
> 
> i know what you mean hun, i was the same when we were on the clomid and we were too tired etc and all i could think of was we're wasting eggs here!!!! but i think this time off will do you good let your body reset itself and take the stress off your mind so to speak, just try keep busy and have some fun for a bit, you never know, your body may know *exactly* what to do! worked for me!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

It might! I hope so! I know it needs a rest. I forget that its not just my heart that has to recover from losses. And, I'm in a trickier position than some, because it was so long between the pregnancy sort of ending internally and me finding out. So, my body was carrying to almost 2nd tri before getting the message that it was over. I focus so much on the emotional scars that I forget about the physical need to heal too. I just want so badly to be growing a healthy baby... and hate waiting!

However, I got my clotting tests back and they were all negative! So, it should be only my progesterone... That gives me a real sense of hope for the future! I think my predicted Sept 13 BFP is shot now though! LOL


----------



## Leilani

The Sept 13 BFP could be conception/implantation on Sept 13! That works.


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe! I like the sound of that! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_218v.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure how many of you have her on FB, but Aurora had her baby about 8 hours ago. I don't want to give away too much... but that must have been one hell of a quick labor! The baby is 5lb 7oz. Notice I refuse to tell you if Lego is Team Pink or Team Blue? :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Sam!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> :hugs: Sam!

thanks hun, tummy doing flip flops, couldn't sleep, Aggie still not moving and i now have to travel a ridiculous amount of time before i get any news either way, not a good recipe for my mental health lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sam!
> 
> thanks hun, tummy doing flip flops, couldn't sleep, Aggie still not moving and i now have to travel a ridiculous amount of time before i get any news either way, not a good recipe for my mental health lol,xxClick to expand...

Well, you're both in my thoughts today... as usual! Pulling for my favorite Lil Witchlette!!! Update when you can! :hugs: Love to you and yours!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Well, you're both in my thoughts today... as usual! Pulling for my favorite Lil Witchlette!!! Update when you can! :hugs: Love to you and yours!

thanks Megg, hope you have a good day,xx


----------



## Doodar

Sam good luck for today hun will be thinking about you and aggie x

Megg :hugs:

Aurora CONGRATULATIONS you lucky lady.x

Hello to everyone else. Have good day. I'm just off to work. x


----------



## hedgewitch

doodar said:


> sam good luck for today hun will be thinking about you and aggie x
> 
> megg :hugs:
> 
> Aurora congratulations you lucky lady.x
> 
> hello to everyone else. Have good day. I'm just off to work. X

whats the news??? Whats the news??????????


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam good luck for today hun will be thinking about you and aggie x
> 
> Megg :hugs:
> 
> Aurora CONGRATULATIONS you lucky lady.x
> 
> Hello to everyone else. Have good day. I'm just off to work. x

Sorry hun, morning lol, been thinking about Rebecca all night is she ok?
hope your day is a good one sweetie, and thanks for keeping us in your thoughts,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

i just logged on to FB and burst into tears, huge congrats and such a beautiful name!! hope you are both well Rebecca, sending you much love,xx
crying like an idiot!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls - just gotten up and had a shower, gonna flip over to FB to see rebecca's news

:hugs: to you all xxxxxxxx

sam - thinkng oof you today xx but not worried cos i know Aggie is gona b ok!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all huge congrats rebecca gawjus name:happydance:
sam lil miss will be ok ive got my phone on me if u need me hope train journey isnt too bad for you:hugs: AS for me we bit the bullet and dtd last nioght may aswell as we had our 5th high yest lol a high is better then a low i guess


----------



## moggymay

Linds is the CBFM still going on CD79? thought it only went up to the CD40's...?

Fab news bout lil legos arrival :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds is the CBFM still going on CD79? thought it only went up to the CD40's...?
> 
> Fab news bout lil legos arrival :happydance:

no we started it later hun as my cycle has been so long we decided to turn it on and see what it said and from the frist day 6 days ago has said high lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm just back in from the shops 

omg its hot out there!

Nudger wwas a little tinker this mornin, quiet for ages - not even a peep after my morning cuppa, so i figured i'll go to the cafe n eat somethin and if nudger dont wake up then i'll nip over road to mw's
so i go into cafe- place my order, sit down to wait for it and bam - wiggles!
naughty nudger waited til mumy spent money to move!


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats logo is here aw carnt wait to see the pics :hi: girls xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi caz&bob - how are you today??

im sat under a fan in my living room in vest top n jarmie shorts - i cant w8 for autumn!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a text from sam aggie is fine but sams in a lil bit of shock shes finaly found out why she has lost so many babies she has a seriouse blood condition that will require her taking daily injections for the rest of her life and she is lucky aggie is still alive


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> just had a text from sam aggie is fine but sams in a lil bit of shock shes finaly found out why she has lost so many babies she has a seriouse blood condition that will require her taking daily injections for the rest of her life and she is lucky aggie is still alive

Oh my goodness! They're only just discovering this? NOW? I'm so glad Aggie's okay... but so sad they couldn't have found this sooner! I knew Aggie was a fighter!!! Did she say what the blood condition was?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just had a text from sam aggie is fine but sams in a lil bit of shock shes finaly found out why she has lost so many babies she has a seriouse blood condition that will require her taking daily injections for the rest of her life and she is lucky aggie is still alive
> 
> Oh my goodness! They're only just discovering this? NOW? I'm so glad Aggie's okay... but so sad they couldn't have found this sooner! I knew Aggie was a fighter!!! Did she say what the blood condition was?Click to expand...

no hun shes in a bit of shock atm so hasnt said to much will probably be on later when she gets back and has had sleep etc


----------



## snowdrops

:flower::flower::flower::flower:
hi all yep its me,,, lol just going to read back to see how whats been going on the last while havent been here to lurk or anything sort of fb a few of the girls, 
catch up in a bit xxxxx


----------



## Shey

I hope things go fine for Sam and the baby


----------



## Megg33k

Jacqui!!! :hugs: Hello, love!


----------



## MissyMojo

How u doing jaqui? :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

aw big :hugs::flower: sam xxxxx


----------



## snowdrops

well first of all waht to say huge congrats to Rebecca wow that was quick she so wanted to meet her mummy an daddy xxx

Sam hun so sorry your going trough the mill hope everything will turn out fab for you (hugs)

has arr cant think of your name now something shine has she has her baby yet she due soon wasnt she cant see her post,

Mog have you had yours didnt see anything :blush:

well just been busy so much has been going on here the last 3 months, slowly everything coming together,, home improvements and beyound 

had lots of work so at lest i was out of the way from home i think i would of had a melt down the things that went on here,,,

PLus plus so proud of myself now that with all the ups and downs here in between i been learing to drive and now loving it still make a few mistakes but sure that how we learn,,, oh yeah and some twat bump me the other week at stop street he took a thight corner, well i never felt so sick in my life,, took me a couple of days to get over it, i wasnt hurt tg...

its a such a dismil day here one would think ist winter on our door step,, 
(hear were in for another nasty winter again)

going to heat some rice pudding with a loap of jam in it, was going to make angles delight will make that for tomorrow hee hee...


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Sam hunny sending :hugs: thinking about you. Glad Aggie is ok.

Hello to everyone else.

Well I'm plucked,preened,pruned,manicured,pedicured and packed. I'm off on my holidays tomorrow for two weeks of pure bliss sun,sea,sand and :winkwink::winkwink: oh and lots of eating and drinking I'm so looking forward to eating can't wait.

Lots of love to you all and speak to you in two weeks.

Take care.x

Jo hun I'll wave at ya from across the islands lol hope your keeping it hot for me. x


----------



## MissyMojo

Good Morning girls

9:40 and ive just gotten up, had my cereal and a glass of milk, and nudgers given their customary post breakfast kicks,

hope your well x x


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls, hope you're OK - sending love to Sam and huge congratulations to Rebecca!

Hope today isn't too hot for you Jo.

Linz, loving the new siggie, nice work hon it's beautiful! x


----------



## MissyMojo

its not too bad yet lol

im not impressed with hubby- he's coated the bathroom floor with ant powder - so i cant get in there!!! i cant carry the hoover upstairs myself to clean it up and i cant come into contact with it so cant go wash it up! 

so glad the toilet is separate from bathroom!!


----------



## Tulip

:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning hunni x x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies
sorry i didn't update yesterday but i was so wiped out by the time i got home i had some tea and bed, glad Linds updated for me again hehe, thanks Linds

ok so got to hospital and had a scan, Aggie still breech and she is fine, 1lb 14oz, cord the same as it was the other day all bunched up around her feet and under her bum. scan was amazing though, they put the doppler on her while she was having a guzzle of the amniotic fluid, seeing her licking her lips and swallowing was so sweet.
as or me well thats a different matter, i had some specialist blood tests done by geneticists done a few weeks ago and finally got the results back yesterday. they have discovered i have a few things wrong with me, firstly i have whats called *PSD and Thrombophillia,* it is a defeciency in protien s which is apparently quite rare and is why i have blood clots, it basically means my blood is like treacle and i have DVT and PE which is rather dangerous as i have the rarest type. it only affects a few thousand people worldwide. 
In patients that are born with two abnormal copies of the protein S gene (called homozygous), a severe form of thrombosis called purpura fulminans can result. Purpura fulminans involves severe clotting throughout much of the body, ultimately causing death to the tissues. This is a life-threatening condition.
There are studies that suggest an association between arterial thrombosis (stroke, heart attack) in patients with protein S deficiency. At this time, the exact role protein S deficiency plays and its relative importance in arterial disease is still being explored by physicians and scientists.
so at least we now know why i have my strokes, seizures and the heart attack. 
https://www.protein.org.uk/
i also have *factor V Leiden* but i haven't researched this yet, from what i understand this is a gene mutation which just complicates things. 
i also have a *protien c defeciency* which is what makes this so rare as i have the two mutated genes of this disease also https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-protein-c-deficiency.htm

i also have another rare blood disorder that has been the cause of all my m/c and my placental abruption with Em. it also contributed to LM's death. in Aggie it has caused a partial placental abruption but as they have caught it early enough they assure me the placenta will re attach in a sense. the blood disorder i have causes the placenta's to not attach properly and sends my extra thick blood through the placenta to the baby as well as my blood clots instead of filtering it which is why LM looked so pink when she passed away, the concentration of blood in her tiny body was way too much and her heart couldn't handle it.

so i have now been put on heparin every day via injections and asprin 150mg to try and stop this killing Aggie and me, by rights she shouldn't be here and this is why her twin died. god sounds so overdramatic but look at the treatment.........so simple!! after she is born i will then be put on a much stronger medications that will stop me having heart attacks/ strokes, bleeding on the brain and thin my blood. i will be on these for the rest of my life. so an eventful day all round, i am now struggling to come to terms with all this but my biggest fear is the self injecting!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

so fed up still no peak or low just my 7th high


----------



## MissyMojo

im glad that this blood issue has finally been picked up and now you and Aggie can be looked after properly and the drs know what theyre looking out for x x

Linds - i really hope you get somewhere soon babes - its not right that your body is having such wonky donky cycles :hugs:

afm - nudger had a wiggly morning and is having their mid afternoon rest - nudger will wake up again about 4/5 and wiggle on n off til i fall asleep


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sam i am glad they have found something xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I actually know what some of that is, Sam! Factor V Leiden shouldn't require anything more than the heparin shots. So, that's actually going to be treated anyway. I'm honestly shocked that you weren't on heparin after having lost so many anyway... That's just a sort of standard progression to ward off anything undiscovered! I'm so sad that your doctors have failed you and your babies so often. :cry: I've only lost 2, and I was already checked for clotting factors (albeit at my request). I would just like to shake the life out of the docs who've "treated" you... although "treated" is a strong word for what they've done. :( I'm glad they're working to protect Aggie though! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls - i have had a lovely afternoon :D its been fab!

got invited next door to meet new neighbours, then they were going down the beach with their friends - who've just arrived too and we all went out for dinner - michelle and andrew treat me to fish n chips to say thank you for getting them basics in for the night they arrived, and we all swam in the sea til it got dark and we planned to do it again tomoro :D


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> evening girls - i have had a lovely afternoon :D its been fab!
> 
> got invited next door to meet new neighbours, then they were going down the beach with their friends - who've just arrived too and we all went out for dinner - michelle and andrew treat me to fish n chips to say thank you for getting them basics in for the night they arrived, and we all swam in the sea til it got dark and we planned to do it again tomoro :D

sounds like you had a wonderful day,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I actually know what some of that is, Sam! Factor V Leiden shouldn't require anything more than the heparin shots. So, that's actually going to be treated anyway. I'm honestly shocked that you weren't on heparin after having lost so many anyway... That's just a sort of standard progression to ward off anything undiscovered! I'm so sad that your doctors have failed you and your babies so often. :cry: I've only lost 2, and I was already checked for clotting factors (albeit at my request). I would just like to shake the life out of the docs who've "treated" you... although "treated" is a strong word for what they've done. :( I'm glad they're working to protect Aggie though! :hugs:

hey hun, yeah not too sure about the others to be honest but for the time being all they can do is the heparin/clexane as with me being pg its too dangerous. hospital range me today to come in for a special shot tomorrow to try keep some of it under control but again the meds they are giving me can only be given minimally with the clexane and asprin and pg. stupid doctors!!
anyways how are you today hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls sam i am glad they have found something xxxxxx

hey hun, hows you doing?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

it really sucked up until 6ish! was even on msn to my nana complaning about how lonely i felt. 

:D amazing what a few hours can do, oh and today hasnt been as humid :D :happydance:

i have a toffee cheesecake in the fridge calling my name :D


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> it really sucked up until 6ish! was even on msn to my nana complaning about how lonely i felt.
> 
> :D amazing what a few hours can do, oh and today hasnt been as humid :D :happydance:
> 
> i have a toffee cheesecake in the fridge calling my name :D

lol my craving yesterday was custard with chips dipped in as in fried potatoes, today its milky bar buttons! i love cheesecake but wasn't sure we could have it mind you the only thing i want off it is the biscuit base, glad your day got better,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:wave:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :wave:

hey Linds how are you today,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

shop bought cheesecake is fine :D as its all pasturised , home made stuff is bad ju ju's

evening linds x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> hey Linds how are you today,xxClick to expand...

blah meh and blah again had a cack day cant wait to go bed


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz mojo that sounds like a brill day you had with your next doors hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just worked out u non pregos have all had at least 2 cycles while ims till waiting for mine:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun take something to help af start hun xxx


----------



## bliss319

I have so seriously been thinking of buying a fertility spell for a girl. I am trying anything and everything. Could you please give me more info on your spells please. This is my last ditch effort. I really need this to work. I don't want to play around with my health too much just to get a girl, so I am only trying once. I had heart failure after my son, three years ago. I am healthy now, but I can not keep trying and trying. When I was preg. with him they could not tell at first if he was a boy or girl, and I felt like he was a girl. He was a boy and when we found out I thought I would be upset but I wasn't. It did not even matter, I just had my perfect baby. a week after his birth I went into pregnancy induced heart failure and almost died. The docs told me I should refrain from having more children in the future unless my heart completely healed, and even then it's risky. My world shattered, and my dreams of trying for a little girl were lost. I have since been to a few docs and my heart is healthy and the maternal fetal med doc asid he would follow me through a preg. and work with me and monitor me if I got preg. So my husband and I have spent a year talking, thinking and researching and we are ready. We have been trying for a few months to no avail. I really want the best chance for having a girl this time. I am resigned to the fact that if we get pg it may be a boy and that would be a blessing too, I would love him all the same, but I really want a girl. What is even more painful for me, is that in the three years since this happened, my baby brother and 5 other people I know have fallen pg and with girls. It seems like everytime I turn around everyone else is living my dream and it hurts. I don't want the world and I know it is a shot in the dark, but would you consider talking to me about your spellcasting and if you would do one for me? Thanks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all ive woken up with orange hands lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw hun take something to help af start hun xxx

i cant without the doc giving me it and for that i need to get an appointment what is bloody hard


----------



## Leilani

Lindsey - have you tried parsley tea (or something that sounds pretty grim) I think somebody was talking about it on the CBFM thread - though it could have been the Soy - I'll justy go and look for you.......

Here it is:



> I drank my first cup friday night. I just put about 2 tablespoons of dried parsley into a coffee mug and put it in the microwave for about 6 minutes. I let it set for about 20mins to continue steeping and cool down a bit. I have a pretty big mug. I used my coffee filter to strain it and I added about 3tbls.of honey, lemon juice to taste and a tsp. of cinnamon. It tasted pretty good.
> 
> FRIDAY-I cup prepared like above.
> SATURDAY-2cups, one in the morning and one in the evening.
> SUNDAY-one cup in the morning.
> 
> It make you kind of crampy. And I also took 500mgs of Vitamin C. Hope that helps.

Sounds a bit grim, but could be worth trying


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Leilani said:


> Lindsey - have you tried parsley tea (or something that sounds pretty grim) I think somebody was talking about it on the CBFM thread - though it could have been the Soy - I'll justy go and look for you.......
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> I drank my first cup friday night. I just put about 2 tablespoons of dried parsley into a coffee mug and put it in the microwave for about 6 minutes. I let it set for about 20mins to continue steeping and cool down a bit. I have a pretty big mug. I used my coffee filter to strain it and I added about 3tbls.of honey, lemon juice to taste and a tsp. of cinnamon. It tasted pretty good.
> 
> FRIDAY-I cup prepared like above.
> SATURDAY-2cups, one in the morning and one in the evening.
> SUNDAY-one cup in the morning.
> 
> It make you kind of crampy. And I also took 500mgs of Vitamin C. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sounds a bit grim, but could be worth tryingClick to expand...

sounds minging lol but think il try it lol where can i buy parsley tea lol


----------



## Leilani

You can get the fresh stuff in bunches from Sainsbury's (or Tesco/Asda/wherever you shop) It should be pretty cheap at this time of year, or buy a packet of the dried stuff - it'll be with the herbs and spices. I'd go with the fresh stuff, as dried parsley will be ultra minging!!! Parsley's good for gettting rid of garlic breath - so I reckon you should eat nothing but garlic bread too!!!!! :rofl:

EDIT: Recipe this page says it's good for UTIs too - so might be your wonder cure.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Leilani said:


> You can get the fresh stuff in bunches from Sainsbury's (or Tesco/Asda/wherever you shop) It should be pretty cheap at this time of year, or buy a packet of the dried stuff - it'll be with the herbs and spices. I'd go with the fresh stuff, as dried parsley will be ultra minging!!! Parsley's good for gettting rid of garlic breath - so I reckon you should eat nothing but garlic bread too!!!!! :rofl:

thank you i will try it when money goes in tomoz sounds disgusting lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon ladies - hope ur all doing ok - i went out to larnaca today for TGI's, then had a wander round the shops - well window shopped mostly as they were shut- being a sunday

then we came home and changed and went to the beach for a bit - david and his mates went off out to the bouy - way out of my depth - so i hung about in my depth for bout an hour b4 thinking sod this - and sat on the beach reading a mag - 

just got in now, tired, but chilled out - nudgers been quieter but ive been busier - had plenty wriggles over the day so know theyre doing ok in there


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1898-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1858-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1855-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40393_486151941039_772731039_6824293_4994598_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40294_486418096039_772731039_6831262_5992544_n.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/38579_486149441039_772731039_6824199_198822_n.jpg


Ill update you later. There was a problem with the cord and placenta. It was a desaster waiting to happen that no one knew about! Plus she was only measuing 34 weeks!!!
Any way..

1st stage 3hrs
2nd sage 8mins
3rds stage 5mins!!!!

My beautifull Amelia Rose is here weight 5lb 7oz!


----------



## Megg33k

She's gorgeous, Aurora!!! Really beautiful! :)

Can't wait to read the whole story... but wow that was a quick labor!

P.S. I guessed the gender correctly even without placenta theory! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!

im soo pleased shes here safe and sound! :D


----------



## moggymay

Beautiful - well done! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is lovely hun love the name bet your glad its all over hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all ok
as for me spent the day in hospital due to a couple of problems overnight and they brought my steroids forward to today so had my first shot earlier, *OMG* they hurt so bad lol, totally forgot they were that bad but least they were really kind and gave me gas and air lol. finally dishcharged me at 4pm and i am home again now and leg feels ok now so am glad hehe,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1898-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1858-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Cimg1855-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40393_486151941039_772731039_6824293_4994598_n.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/40294_486418096039_772731039_6831262_5992544_n.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/38579_486149441039_772731039_6824199_198822_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Ill update you later. There was a problem with the cord and placenta. It was a desaster waiting to happen that no one knew about! Plus she was only measuing 34 weeks!!!
> Any way..
> 
> 1st stage 3hrs
> 2nd sage 8mins
> 3rds stage 5mins!!!!
> 
> My beautifull Amelia Rose is here weight 5lb 7oz!

EEEEEK she is sooooooooo beautiful!!!! oh you must be so proud and i am glad all worked out for the best hun, she is precious!!! hope you are feeling well,xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww congratulations - Amelia is gorgeous!! 

Megg - what is placenta theory? I'm confuzzled?!?

Sam - I'm glad they gave you G&A if they are that bad. Eesh I would never have guessed they were so bad! I hope you and Aggie are both ok now :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

She is absolutely stunning Aurora congratulations!

Kisses to Sam and Aggie xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Jo dont know if you will log back on in time to see this or if this is even the football team you support but here is the link
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEWCASTLE-TH...UK_Baby_NurseryBedding_RL&hash=item3caf9f96b7


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all


----------



## caz & bob

evening hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aww congratulations - Amelia is gorgeous!!
> 
> Megg - what is placenta theory? I'm confuzzled?!?
> 
> Sam - I'm glad they gave you G&A if they are that bad. Eesh I would never have guessed they were so bad! I hope you and Aggie are both ok now :hugs:

its been nearly 13 years since i had my last ones and i do remember them being bad but not that bad lol but they were great by giving me gas and air although Aggie was not impressed hehe, between the steroids and having to self inject i am feeling rather beaten up lol and i get to do it all again tomorrow/today hehe lucky me!!!!
hows things going with you hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> She is absolutely stunning Aurora congratulations!
> 
> Kisses to Sam and Aggie xx

kisses and belly rubs to you too hunny, hows the whole delivery and biatch phone dilemma going?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg i was right about girl for Rebecca too hehe!!! hows things across the pond?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

EEEEEK!!! my ticker hasn't updated yet but i am now down to double digits lol, yeye!!!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Linds just got back and they sent me home again to come in tomorrow, Aggie started moving when they got the dopplers out and started moving and pressing my belly! typical!!! she is back in my back again by looks of things, so gonna see about a scan etc tomorrow and they will check the placenta for anymore clots. 2nd dose of steroids tomorrow too so least i know for the time being she is ok if she comes she has a really good chance.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

sending love to everyone else, hope you are all ok,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

nikki-lou25 said:


> Aww congratulations - Amelia is gorgeous!!
> 
> Megg - what is placenta theory? I'm confuzzled?!?
> 
> Sam - I'm glad they gave you G&A if they are that bad. Eesh I would never have guessed they were so bad! I hope you and Aggie are both ok now :hugs:

Placenta theory.. If its attached on the left its supposed to mean girl. Attached on the right is supposed to mean boy. Internal scans are oriented correctly on the screen... left is left, right is right. Internal scans are mirror imaged on the screen... left on screen is right side of uterus, right on screen is left side of uterus. Its worked in nearly every case so far!



hedgewitch said:


> Megg i was right about girl for Rebecca too hehe!!! hows things across the pond?xx

Yay us! :yipee:

Things across the pond are good... Cleaning, moving forward, organizing things that should have been organized when we moved in 4.5 years ago... :dohh:! The biggest step is that we're cleaning out the basement to store the furniture from our spare bedroom so the nursery conversion can begin! Scary stuff, but (without a time machine) forward is the one way to go! Onward and upward! I'll have a baby to put in it sooner or later! I don't like the sound of problems... but I'm glad to hear that you're mostly well... Sorry about the steroids being painful! :hugs:



hedgewitch said:


> EEEEEK!!! my ticker hasn't updated yet but i am now down to double digits lol, yeye!!!!!xx

:wohoo: DOUBLE DIGITS! :wohoo: Although, you're way into double digits if you're looking at a possible 27 week delivery! LOL I say it'll be on the 28th of this month! *nods*



hedgewitch said:


> Linds just got back and they sent me home again to come in tomorrow, Aggie started moving when they got the dopplers out and started moving and pressing my belly! typical!!! she is back in my back again by looks of things, so gonna see about a scan etc tomorrow and they will check the placenta for anymore clots. 2nd dose of steroids tomorrow too so least i know for the time being she is ok if she comes she has a really good chance.xx

Naughty Aggie giving everyone such scares! She truly does have a really good chance though, Sam. I'm glad you can see that! This one is coming home with you... I just know she will! She's a fighter!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

i didnt get in in time to get that blanket off ebay - but thanks sam, this baby is all about the toon!!!!! toon army! toon army! toon army! :rofl: we've got out best m8's mum on knitting for us and she's told she's making a newcastle baby blankett for us - she's great is wor ozzys mum !!!!

today is MW day! so off to see her at 11, got a list of questions for her and also the paper work for my matb1 and s.m.a and need to ask about h.i.p grant too,

have found that i really get on with my new neighbours and we ended up all sitting about last nite having a right laugh and carry on - alison is pg like me - 1 week ahead and her hubby has bump envy! as she is a larger girl her bump isnt too defined so he was in awe of mine, but he;s a worky ticket too, he asked if nudger was moving aabout or asleep, i said asleep so he started prodding my tummy!!!! i can see us all getting along great!! we have similar senses of humour - the army life kinda does that to you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Linds just got back and they sent me home again to come in tomorrow, Aggie started moving when they got the dopplers out and started moving and pressing my belly! typical!!! she is back in my back again by looks of things, so gonna see about a scan etc tomorrow and they will check the placenta for anymore clots. 2nd dose of steroids tomorrow too so least i know for the time being she is ok if she comes she has a really good chance.xx

she is such a little madame!


----------



## snowdrops

morning girls just having :coffee: and seeing whats yers been up to the last few days..

Nothing much to say here just quiet for a change home starting to look like a home again :happydance: only need to paint our bedroom and fix the kitchen ceiling (still) the quotes we got are well ott in price. so himself and his dad will do it themselves (more mess) ha ha... 

looking forward to the start of X- Factor soon 21st Aug then you know the count down is on for Christmas lol.... :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant w8 for x factor!! 

hope your oh dont make too much mess doing the diy but im glad its starting to be like home again 4 u xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Just had my 25w apt 

bp 96/50
she had a good feel and felt nudger wriggle, nudger is cephalic/longitudinal and back to back - so in laymans terms slightly head down diaganol across me back to back - aukward child lol.

fundus = dates :D and hb average 148 - with a rang of 130-160 as expected :D

so im happy, got all the paperwork sorted for S.M.A & H.I.P too :) next apt tues 31st august :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya hun - im good :) you?


----------



## caz & bob

af has just landed xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no :hugs: damn that cow bag whore - shes not meant to be visiting you! Linds needs her - could u send her on when done?


----------



## LittleAurora

Ok...Quick birth story!

Thursday I started having pains low down and a bloody show but I wasn't thinking this was labour. So I went out to physio and pottered around town getting bits and pieces. I went Asda to get some shopping and came home cause the pains were getting so bad. But I had convinced myself that it was too early for labour. The contractions were every 2 mins at 4oclock so we went to hospital! I was only 3 cms dilated. They scanned me and Amelia was only measuring 34+4 weeks. Was sent to labour ward where I got some nice gas and air!! I was then 4cm at 4.45! I laboured on, contractions still every 2 Min's. I sent my OH out to get food for us, and when I stood up my waters went! but it was not clear it was pure red!!! there was blood everywhere!! baby needed to come out asap!! I was 5 cms and the contractions were now one after the other with out a break. The gas and air was still all I had. I needed to push and out she came covered in blood! There was blood gushing everywhere and little Amelia was taken away to get cleaned and checked.

After they looked at me to see where the bleed was coming from they examined the cord and placenta. It turned out that the cord had started to detach from it and poor baby was swimming in blood! If she had not have come early she would have been dead.

But thankfully she is here and she is fine!


----------



## MissyMojo

eek scary stuff!!!

so glad she's here safe and sound and absolutely beautiful xxx

:hugs: to all the family x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sams just been scaned again and more loops have developed since friday they have told she will be deliverd no later then oct 7th says the cord is a tangled mess


----------



## MissyMojo

not good that theres more loops, but im so pleased that the drs are watching her so very closely, aggies gonna be just fine x


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad she came when she did then hunie aw sam hope they udo fx xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Aurora! That's so scary! I'm sooo happy she's out and well though! :hugs:

Thanks for the update on Sam, Linds! Boo @ the cord forming more loops, but sound like a plan of action is in place to make sure that our fav lil witchlette comes into the world safe and sound!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yuck yuck yuck yuck yuckkkkkk just had my first cup of parsley tea


----------



## caz & bob

why are you drinking that hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> why are you drinking that hun xx

helps to bring on af hun


----------



## caz & bob

ho right you learn something new every day ha xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ho right you learn something new every day ha xx

its not nice lolfeel sick


----------



## Megg33k

It sounds bloody awful! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i no i agree with megg xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> It sounds bloody awful! :hugs:

i keep burping it up lol


----------



## Leilani

Lindsey - I really hope it works, as I'll feel guilty about telling you about it if it doesn't!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Leilani said:


> Lindsey - I really hope it works, as I'll feel guilty about telling you about it if it doesn't!

if it doesnt work il cry lol read up on it and seems to work for alot of people its rather disgusting tho lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It sounds bloody awful! :hugs:
> 
> i keep burping it up lolClick to expand...

:cry: That's not right!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morni ng all woken up with no cramps or sign of the witch at alll this morn:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning hunni :hugs: hope she turns up soon hunni x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope af comes linz il send her your way now i hate the witch carnt wait for it to stop 2 more days xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

evening girls - trying to find flights bk to the uk for a few weeks in march-ish time 

its soo expensive for flights! looking at 555 euros - just for flights for me, david and nudger x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all just draged mysefl out of bed and under the shower got work today they get me working 9-5 for free:dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning huni - hav a gd day at wrk x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today hope your all fine xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni, 

im not doing so great - think its hormonal more than anything but still :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw big :hugs: to you hun :flower: xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning girls

howw we doing?? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hot

praying my sims 3 aint broke :S lol


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun its ok xx


----------



## MissyMojo

seems to be working :D i love sims! such a saddo


----------



## caz & bob

i have never been a lover of sims dont no what to do tbh haha my niece loves it ha xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

basically you make a family = then run their lives!! 

help them get jobs and learn skills etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all hoppe ur all well


----------



## MissyMojo

hey linz - how r u doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey linz - how r u doing?

rather fed up still no af. how are you? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

blloody :witch: needs to hurry up with a visit to u :hugs:

im alright -- just playing on sims and sweating me ass off!


----------



## caz & bob

haha think i will download it hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i have sims3 and the expansion packs - love milling away the time iwth it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies plese tell me im just kidding myself but i still think i have a chance of being oreg with the highs on the cbfm, the parsley tea not working, my moods changing s fast have had cramping/ twinges for past 2 weeks with no af and to make me more unsure is hte fact my mum told me yesterday she didnt know she was expecting me until 3 mths gone due to the shape of her uterus (same as mine):wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm gonna cross my fingers for you xxx


----------



## moggymay

test again?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> test again?

im going to either today or tomoz when we ever we go town will test gonna get some sainsburys tests and see not very confident it will be pos but also not sure it will be neg lol im going loopy:haha: looks so weird not seeing ur preg ticker!


----------



## Tulip

Yay Mogs is right test again Linds it's been a few days since your test :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Yay Mogs is right test again Linds it's been a few days since your test :thumbup:

havent tested since day after i came back from my hols and was a bfn but as my mum said to me she didnt find out till 3 mths gone so:wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

my mum wasnt convinced she was preg with my brother til she was 16w cos she was still havin mini periods!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> my mum wasnt convinced she was preg with my brother til she was 16w cos she was still havin mini periods!

ive had no period at all had spotting on hol but that was it lol


----------



## MissyMojo

my mum would have 1 day where she'd bleed


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad - going out tonight - but need outfit help

please vote - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/391425-outfit-help-please.html#post6495950


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

morning!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all fine well afm on the 12 i came off af and these last 2 days i have been spotting brown and then red stuff dont no what it is because when af stops it stops and i have never spotted before what do you think girls xxxxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hellooo ladies, how are you all?

Sorry I've been kinda MIA lately, I've been super busy, re-organizing and re-decorating the whole house, out buying baby things and new things for the house as well as seeing the midwife and having a couple of hospital oppointments too, so yeah busy busy for me :wacko:

Hope you are all doing well xxx :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya hunni :)

im doing alright - just been really sleepy in this heat - nudger has been wriggling loads :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

I've just been tired full stop lately because of doing so much, lol ..the weather has kinda gotten cooler here, but for me it's still hot, haha ..no where near as hot as Cyprus though, so you're probably ten times hotter.

Aw, that's good about Nudger wriggling lots, my baby has been moving and kicking lots too, it feels so weird ..in a good way though, haha xx


----------



## MissyMojo

was out last night and nudger went nuts - joining in with the dancing i thinks x x


----------



## Megg33k

Sam hasn't posted in ages... Everything okay with her and Aggie?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sam hasn't posted in ages... Everything okay with her and Aggie?

they are ok have just been very busy getting things sorted and hospital appointments etc


----------



## Megg33k

Oh good! Thanks, hun! How you doin? :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all how are you???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh good! Thanks, hun! How you doin? :hugs:

fed up still no af and had another dud test that made me think we might just of caught the eggy but nope


----------



## MissyMojo

im alright - just in from the local market - didnt make it all the way round - too hot and i got tired so we've come home - its on every sunday so plenty time to see it all


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie her hi to all the girls xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya all

shessh im hot n sweaty! hahhaa :)

had a nice day chilling tho went to the market bought a lovely dress on any other woman would b just lower than knee - on me its mid calf/ankle length :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz big :hugs: hun hope she comes soon xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, that sucks, Linds! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

how u doing babe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> how u doing babe

meh bloated, sore boobs horrible dragging pressure pain in my pelvis/hip ohh and cant poo lol and sstill no af:growlmad: so not too good lol so fed up . how are you n nudger?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darling x x 

nudger is fine - i am not, i am really struggling with this heat out here!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: darling x x
> 
> nudger is fine - i am not, i am really struggling with this heat out here!

ive got a stupid voice in my head telling me i could be preg then another one saying no dont be stupid uve had neg tests. il blow some of our weather ur direction nice n cold today lol


----------



## MissyMojo

u need to get a double apt with a dr and sit there and argue with them til u get a full blood work up and some tests lined up to see whats going on


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> u need to get a double apt with a dr and sit there and argue with them til u get a full blood work up and some tests lined up to see whats going on

was talking to a friend about it yesterday she had the same problem with it them keeping saying stress and refusing to help her she had to take her self to luton where she fnaly god diagnosed with pcos


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do any of you nladies know the dif between maca and soy? tryign to work out what one to get


----------



## caz & bob

i think soya is like clomid hun dont no about maca soya helps you o xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey :) 

how u doing hun x


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun been the gym today how are you lv the heat still geting you xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

the heat here is terrible - ive been like a miserable kid all day! sweaty and tired n grumpy n tearful lol -- even nudger has been a bit quieter - not so much to worry me, but still one of their quiet days


----------



## Megg33k

Soy works much like Clomid to help with ovulation. Maca is supposed to help balance hormones to regulate your cycle... So, it should help with ovulating on your own instead of a forced ovulation from Soy.


----------



## caz & bob

mojo what you havein hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

what am i having? i have no idea lol - team :yellow:


----------



## MissyMojo

try using something like photobucket to upload piccies

ive been to mw this morning, nudger had gone really quiet on me from yest afternoon, so went up just after 8 and spent 20+ mins on the trace, and nudger is just fine, plenty movement detected - but i couldnt feel much of it, mw thinks it must mean nudger is kicking in over , but shes happy with the trace and HB - but says i cn go bk at any time if i feel worried, 

had a few kicks this morning since - guess this kid wants to torture me now!

*MW report *
hb range - 132-156- sonicaid, 3x fetal movement felt in this time
cephalic
long lie
0/5 engaged

20 mins on c.t.g range -- 120 - 170 and movements detected/heard


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls mojo all sound ok to me hun aw you will have a nice surprise then hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hi: all


----------



## MissyMojo

hey darling :)

how u doing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey darling :)
> 
> how u doing

not too bad still waiting for af:growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

damn cow bag hiding!!!! hope she turns up soon x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya - im good today thanks - been to aquanatal tthis am and im shattered- very tempted to have a nap!


----------



## soozybee

Hi

How are you all?

I was just wondering if I could join you guys on this thread?

Thanks
Soozy
x


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun everyone welcome hun mojo have a much needed nap hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all just got in from work loaded uo with papaers strted my nvq today have a mega headache from all the info she gave me hoe ur all well x


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz hope you get threw it hun xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies 

hope your well, 

im off to the beach today - decided i'd gon on me own since hubby never wants to come - gonna buy some baby bits from their gift store - doing a secret stork with some of the girls i know:)


----------



## moggymay

:hi: enjoy the beach!


----------



## Tulip

Have fun Jo! x


----------



## MissyMojo

went to the beach - got my secret stork gifts in the shop, went to cafe n had a slice of chocolate cake, attempted to go out n sit on the beach or in the sea - but decided much much tooo hot! so ive come home instead!

i cant bear this 40C heat much longer!


----------



## moggymay

it gets cooler in few moonths, peak is almost over give or take a few weeks....get up Troodos!


----------



## MissyMojo

we dnt drive - need hubby to pass his test!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm alright, hot n tired, n my feet are sweeling again! lol


----------



## moggymay

my feet are still swollen - its taking a while to go down cos Im constantly on them unless Im feeding!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heya ladies got a lil update on sam. shes been hsop and had midwifes out today has been having pains and is 1cm dilated. camarthen wont take her in have just told her to rest and if any more pains to get midwife out. shes got cardiff tomorrow and will more then likely be kept in as they are not happy with her care and she i still getting pains


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Linz x


----------



## moggymay

send her and Aggie our best when you text next :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw send her are love hun xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Linds! Love to Sam and Aggie! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

Linz send sam my love

im not really not feellin well today - too hot n tired n dehydrated :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys linz have you heard from sam today hun xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi caz & bob

eek 3rd tri today!!!!!!!!!!!! 13w til EDD!!! 10 til full term?(37w?)


----------



## caz & bob

aw yayyyyyyyyy happy 3rd tri hun i bet you carnt wait hey hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im excited n scared n nervous, n planning the christening! and when to ttc #2 ahhhhhahahah


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha lol xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladys linz have you heard from sam today hun xxxxx

yeh i have shes not a happy lady today got all the way to cardif just to see a midwife as beattie is off ill so when last heard from her she was onway home and not a hppy bunny


----------



## MissyMojo

Grr - someone could of rang sam 1st!!! save her the sodding trouble

im melting................. think i need a new ticker - just counting down to autumn! hahhaha


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats bad they should of let her no she was off xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Like Sam hasn't been through enough... WTF? I can't wait till little Aggie out and safe so she can stop going through all of this... although I know the longer she stays in the better! :hugs: to Sam! Thanks, Linds!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all, sorry i have been AWOL, been feeling very sorry for myself lol, hope you are all doing well and thanks for the messages,xx


----------



## Megg33k

SAM! :yipee: I've missed you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya sam me darling, 

im doing ok - got some achey back stuff going on and im still sweating buckets, canoot seem to get comfy at all!

nudger is wriggling away, and im looking at https://www.peacocks.co.uk/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3889651 - omg how cute!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## MissyMojo

I could spend a fortune, cant wait for nudger to get here so I can start spending x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey girlies, how are you all?

Sam, I hope you are doing well and all is doing good with Aggie :flower: x

Jo, aw those are really cute :) x

Megg, how are you doing hun? x

Linds, how are you? Any sign of AF yet? x

Anyone else I've missed, I hope you are all doing good :flower:

AFM, I saw a consultant yesterday because I'm overweight and pregnant. It went better than I exprected. I thought they were just gonna babble on about 'eating healthy' and blah blah ..but he didn't, which was good. Just told me about having to see someone about paint relief during labor because I'm so overweight it could be more difficult ..well I don't want an epidural anyway, so I'm not too bothered about that and I'd rather not have to have a c-section either. He also told me that because of my weight I can't give birth the way I want to ..which was water birth, but I'm not as bothered as I thought I'd be. He said I could still use water as a way of pain relief but not to give birth in ..oh well ..and that I also get to have another 2 scans, which I was happy about ..but not for another 4 weeks :/ it was supposed to be in 3 weeks but they were fully booked. I'm hoping I won't need to have the 2nd scan though, because I'm hoping he'd be out by then ..or at least on the way, lol (that scan was/is supposed to be around 39 weeks)

I can't believe it's less than 11 weeks until my EDD. I'm hoping it's going to be in 10 weeks though  ...also today I'm getting braxton hicks real bad, they are sooo annoying! :/ and David and I are STILL trying to think of a middle name and can't think of anything!

Again I hope everyone else is good :flower: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm pretty good, Kelly! I think I ovulated yesterday on my own! :yipee: FS consult in a few days... starting work in a few days again too. Just trudging along!

Glad the specialist was good to you! Too bad about the water birth, but at least you can use the water up until then. Can't wait to see the lil man! Is the first name a secret?


----------



## Tulip

Sam, what did the MW at Cardiff say hon? :hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ugg feel zombie like worst night sleep ever dont think i got to sleep until 6 this morn


----------



## xoButterfly25

Megg; aw that's great to hear that you ovulated on your own hun :)
Yeah I'm glad he was nice to me too, I expected to be critisized badly, but I wasn't and yeah I'm not all that bothered about the water birth to be honest, it was just something I wanted to try, but oh well, haha but yeah I will most probably use the water up until the time though. Baths always relax me when I'm in any kind of pain, so hopefully it will work for this too ..nah first name isn't a secret ..well we're not 100% settled with the name yet, but we think it's going to be Harley. We wanted David as a middle name but thought Harley David sounds too much like the motorbike name and will get picked on for it ..so if the name does stay as Harley, David is going to be a second middle name, so we just need a first middle name, lol xx

Linds; ugh I hate being that way with sleeping. I went over 24 hours without sleep one day last week because I physically couldn't sleep. It's like my mind was running laps or something ..it's horrible. Hope you sleep better tonight though xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just wanted to give some :hugs: to Sam and Aggie!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: lady hope your haveing a good weekend xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... I like Robert or Jonathan as a 1st middle name with it. I know your surname from FB... So, I'm keeping that in mind too! Luckily, you still have a little time to figure it out! Who knows... You might see him and change your minds completely on all the names! It happens sometimes! But, I do like the sound of Harley with your surname! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni - how u doing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hey hunni - how u doing

not bad babe feeling very calm and relaxed today what is new fore me lol:haha: how are you and nudger? hope its cooled down some for you today?


----------



## MissyMojo

its no cooler here, i keep hiding in the bath tub :) 

glad ur having a chilled day :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

HELLOOOOO!!!! Ladies,

Back off my holidays, had such a fantastic time. Feel totally chilled out. Weather was absolutely scorching though. Had a heat wave 45 degrees most days spent most of my time in the sea lol it was fab would go back tomorrow if I could. Back to reality now and all ready to start treatment.

How is everyone? Hope your all good.x


----------



## MissyMojo

sounds like a fab holibops hunni xx 

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all yayyyyy meggs for o hun afm i am ruff today and i have got a nice + opk this month i o earlier cd14 whooooppp all natural this cycle xxx heres my pic xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissyMojo

whooop whoop hunni ---- now goo get that eggy :sex:


----------



## moggymay

go :bunny:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> HELLOOOOO!!!! Ladies,
> 
> Back off my holidays, had such a fantastic time. Feel totally chilled out. Weather was absolutely scorching though. Had a heat wave 45 degrees most days spent most of my time in the sea lol it was fab would go back tomorrow if I could. Back to reality now and all ready to start treatment.
> 
> How is everyone? Hope your all good.x

45??? :shock: That's 115 for the US girls (if we have any)! That's NUTS! I wondered where you were! I was missing you!!! :hugs:



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladys how are you all yayyyyy meggs for o hun afm i am ruff today and i have got a nice + opk this month i o earlier cd14 whooooppp all natural this cycle xxx heres my pic xxxx

Nice OPK! :yipee: Natural cycles, for the win! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all no af still 3 cups of parsley tea and bit c yest but no luck yet also taking vitex incase i havent ovd just to give me a hand:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babes xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

I can't believe the rain we had here last night. We sleep with our bedroom windows open (also because I get soooo hot at night) and I woke up and went to look outside and almost slipped over on the floor as the rain had come right in through the windows :wacko:

Also, I can't believe I'm 30 weeks pregnant today. It honestly to me has gone really quick so far ..now I say that, I bet these last 10 weeks will go slow. I'm also hoping it's going to be around 9 weeks and not 10 but I can only hope 

Hope you are all okay xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 30 Weeks, Kelly!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies im going to take a step back from here until af decides to show getting really down seeing bfps and +opks lol so just gonna ahnd around in the sig area until she comes when ever that will be


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart x


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: linz hope she come soon lv xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls 

welcome to tuesday!

its 6am where i am and the sun is just coming up the sky is a lovely shade of pinky orange and i'm looking fwds to another sunny and hot day in cyprus,


a friend has her GTT at 8:30 so im going with her to keep her company during the 2hr wait, my hubby is a medic at the med centre so we're gonnna hide in his office in the air con for a few hours 

im just a tincy bit darker after larking about in the pool yesterday :dohh: think a strapless bikini top is in order to even out these tan lines of mine!


----------



## LittleAurora

hell all!! hows things?

whats the news on Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hell all!! hows things?
> 
> whats the news on Sam?

shes doing good its her bday today


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Happy Birthday, Sam! :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!! 

Missin you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

OHH Happy birthday Sam!


----------



## Doodar

Happy Birthday Sam :cake:. It was mine last Tues so we are only a week apart hee hee!

Jo can you send some of that sunshine over here. I tried to bring some back with me but it seems to have done a runner. It's so flippin miserable. Middle of August and torrential rain whats goin on. Wish I was back on holiday, I want the sunshine :coolio:.

Hope your all good ladies. Nothing to report here.x


----------



## moggymay

Happy birthday Sam :hugs:

*lights candles on the * :cake:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, thankyou so much for my birthday wishes, had a quiet day today to be honest, the last 5 years my birthday has been tainted with either losses or being in hospital having surgery after a loss or last year LM due date was my birthday so sort of hiding lol. i haven't been on or a while as i am just trying to keep my marbles together lol, things have been so stressful the last few weeks with scans every 3 days now and bloodflows being up and down all the time, also i am 28 weeks today yey!!
hope everyone is ok and doing fine, sorry if it seems i have been distant, just don't want to load my depressive shit on everyone lol, sending you all hugs,xx


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday Sam hope you and bub are doing well


----------



## moggymay

good to hear from you Sam, am thinking of you and Aggie, glad you are doing well and sorry you feeling down, hope you have had a chilled birthday today and that Aggies gives you a good rest punctuated with a kick or two when you wake up to pee!


----------



## Tulip

Happy birthday and happy 28 weeks Sambo! Kisses to Aggie xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys sam hun hope you have had a nice one yayyyyyyyyy 28 week xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







pastel_bday.gif
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 28 Weeks, Sam! I'd love to hear more from you... depressing (in your opinion) or not! :hugs: I miss you!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Happy Birthday for yesterday Sam and happy 28 weeks too! :flower: xx



Megg33k said:


> Happy 28 Weeks, Sam! I'd love to hear more from you... depressing (in your opinion) or not! :hugs: I miss you!

I have to agree with that too! :)

How are you all doing today? xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm shattered after aquanatal - plus all the heat!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think

not sure hun ive had that before opks arent 100% accurate at predicting ov


----------



## caz & bob

ty linz i have never had it before so dont hun xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> ty linz i have never had it before so dont hun xxxxxx

it could be ur trying to ov and not quite getting the peak


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun i hope i do o xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

4th stick down looks like the one...?


----------



## MissyMojo

4th stick does look more like it.

how are we all??

found out today that the Army Hos have invested in a birth pool!!!

i might get a water birth or at least labour in the pool!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping everyone is well! I'm pretty great actually... after an awful day yesterday! I just got back from my appt with the FS! I <3 him! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls ye i think it cd14 because my temps fit in with it i will see what tomorrow's is xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies hope you are all well today, 
been to Cardiff today and was scanned and immediately placed on the CTG monitor as Aggie wasn't moving, i was extremely scared as this is what happened that morning when i lost LM, her heart was beating but she wasn't moving so i was a little panicked to say the least, 
i was put on for an hour!! hb fine but bloodflow not doing too good so now been put on daily visits to my hospital for CTG monitoring and scans, they said everything looks ok with her trace but she is sleeping alot which apparently is not good so that needs to be monitored every day now. Aggie is now head down again and apparently getting ready which is nice for her but as for me........NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!lol so just got back and am having a cup of tea now hehe!!


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Sam and Aggie :hugs:

*scurries off to read Megs tale*


----------



## caz & bob

aw sam have a nice chill now hun xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies hope you are all well today,
> been to Cardiff today and was scanned and immediately placed on the CTG monitor as Aggie wasn't moving, i was extremely scared as this is what happened that morning when i lost LM, her heart was beating but she wasn't moving so i was a little panicked to say the least,
> i was put on for an hour!! hb fine but bloodflow not doing too good so now been put on daily visits to my hospital for CTG monitoring and scans, they said everything looks ok with her trace but she is sleeping alot which apparently is not good so that needs to be monitored every day now. Aggie is now head down again and apparently getting ready which is nice for her but as for me........NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!lol so just got back and am having a cup of tea now hehe!!

Aww! I did decide at some point that you'd have her on the 28th of this month during your 28th week! I hope I'm wrong, but perhaps she's trying to prove me right! FX'd for you both! I'm so glad you're posting here again! I was so worried when you left us! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

silly sleepy aggie :hugs: - but if shes getting ready at least shes making it easier for you if she were to come sooner than we'd like x 

:hugs: to you all, 

i get my cot delivered today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies hope you are all well today,
> been to Cardiff today and was scanned and immediately placed on the CTG monitor as Aggie wasn't moving, i was extremely scared as this is what happened that morning when i lost LM, her heart was beating but she wasn't moving so i was a little panicked to say the least,
> i was put on for an hour!! hb fine but bloodflow not doing too good so now been put on daily visits to my hospital for CTG monitoring and scans, they said everything looks ok with her trace but she is sleeping alot which apparently is not good so that needs to be monitored every day now. Aggie is now head down again and apparently getting ready which is nice for her but as for me........NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!lol so just got back and am having a cup of tea now hehe!!
> 
> Aww! I did decide at some point that you'd have her on the 28th of this month during your 28th week! I hope I'm wrong, but perhaps she's trying to prove me right! FX'd for you both! I'm so glad you're posting here again! I was so worried when you left us! :hugs:Click to expand...

megg hun i know u keep saying you have a feeling for the 28th but wothout trying to sound nasty its not really not what sam needs to hear she is really anxiouse and scared as it is and is willing her on to 30weeks plus


----------



## Megg33k

My bad.... Sorry hun... :hugs: Sometimes I don't think! Thanks for pointing it out. Didn't mean to! :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

omg i am shattered! been to the beach with my neighbors - i still feel like im sat in the sea!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni how r u doing?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun you think i am o today but ff said cd14 so dont no xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im good - still feeling like im in the sea tho - hope it wears off soon, im starting to feel sick with it!

nudgers kicking away merrily :) and im getting a lovely breeze coming thru the house atm so im not drenched in sweat :)

u should add me on FB hunni - Joanne Nudger Humphreys - i live on FB!


----------



## caz & bob

will now hun but no one no s were ttc xxx


----------



## caz & bob

anyone want to add me on fb its carrie ann walsh and the pic is me and the other half kissing xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> anyone want to add me on fb its carrie ann walsh and the pic is me and the other half kissing xxxxx

just added u hun


----------



## hedgewitch

PANIC STATIONS!!!!!!!!!
ok my ticker has vanished and now i am convinced its an omen!!!! can you all see my gaga ticker?????or has it gone????


----------



## MissyMojo

it has gone :??? but there is a box with an X in it - have u tried going into user CP and seeing if the code is still there? - tickers are disapearin all over the place


----------



## Tulip

DON'T PANIC!!!! Mine has buggered off too!


----------



## hedgewitch

PHEW lol!!!! was really worried then thinking it was a sign of imminent delivery lol, god i'm so stressed out, anyone got a spare straight jacket? whale size of course!!
how are you all doing ladies?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> it has gone :??? but there is a box with an X in it - have u tried going into user CP and seeing if the code is still there? - tickers are disapearin all over the place

Happy 28 weeks Jo!!xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey you!!

Can we have bump pic???


----------



## Tulip

Don't you talk to me about imminent delivery I have three more hypno classes to attend first!!! How's that little Aggie-moo doing?

Happy 28 weeks Jo! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies feeling very very fed up this morn 100 days:(


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Linz :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

heres me at 28w 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/DSC01555.jpg


----------



## moggymay

looking good Jo! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls linz aw big :hugs: hun jo wow you are big hun xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just got in been out with my best mate and her lil girl most the day had lots of fun and cuddles :cloud9: only bad thing well not bad as im happy for her but u know what i mean is my mate told me shes pregnant again found out this morning.

as for me and ben we are going to keep dtd until either the witch comes ir we get our bfp


----------



## MissyMojo

heyh darlin - im glad u had a nice day :hugs: for the happy but hurting news that shes expecting again xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> heyh darlin - im glad u had a nice day :hugs: for the happy but hurting news that shes expecting again xxx

thanks hun she was on the pill but they had a drunken night was the same with lushay she was on the pill; with her too


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? 

Sam; how are you doing hun? I hope little miss Aggie is doing well :flower: xx

Jo; lovely looking bump hun :) I also see your pics on Facebook and your tan is gorgeous. I wish I had a tan like that but mine has kinda faded now as the sun has basically gone here :( lol xx

Caz & Bob; how are you? :) xx

Lindsey; :hugs: I know how you must feel hun, but keep strong. You'll be getting your BFP before you know it :flower: xx

AFM; I have killer heartburn, it's seriously doing my head in and for the last day now I've been having really bad stomach pains which kinda feel like period pains, I hope it's nothing bad. I'm seeing my midwife in a few days so I'll mention it then but if it gets any worse I'll have to call her :wacko: he's also moving around like anything, kicking and just general movements which feel like waves, lol ...also I'm feeling happy but a little jealous today as my cousin had her baby this morning. I said to David that I bet now she's had her baby and things are gonna be all on Facebook, it's gonna take forever for our baby to arrive, lol ..anyways, hope you are all doing good! :) xxx


----------



## Doodar

Helloo Ladies,

How you all doin?

Jo wow what a bump :thumbup:.Happy 28 weeks hun. You still got a heatwave out there?

Linz bet your so peeved off hun. Think you need to change doctor and get yourself sorted. Can't see any reason why they shouldn't be helping you now 100 days is long time.

Sam hope you and Aggie are ok hun and happy 28 weeks.

Kelly your baby will be in your arms before you know it. Hope the heartburn doesn't last too long hun you'll have to get the gaviscon out yuck!! horrible stuff.

Megg :hi: how you doin my friend?

George!!!!!! I can't believe I missed it :dohh: Huge huge congratulations hunny. Welcome to the world baby Jack. What date was he born? I must have been on holiday.

Hello to everyone else hope your all good and looking forward to the bank holiday weekend. The sun is supposed to be shining on Mon fingers crossed eh!!


----------



## moggymay

he was born the 9th nice quick labour just I got to be 6 weeks more preggers than with Mogster :dohh:

How were your hols? :hugs:

Re: Heartburn - Rennies minty chews were the ONLY thing that worked for me towards the end, had to chain chew a couple then instant relief :cloud9:

:hi: Sam How you doing? You are doing a brilliant job with Aggie, there is gonna be a 3 in front of the weeks in no time at all - well done!!!! *couldnt find a smiley star or those fab cheerleaders smilies you have*

Everyone else :hi: Have a fab BH weekend!


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> Everyone else :hi: Have a fab BH weekend!

I am indeed having a Braxton Hicks weekend :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

:haha:


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> he was born the 9th nice quick labour just I got to be 6 weeks more preggers than with Mogster :dohh:
> 
> How were your hols? :hugs:

Aw glad it was a quick labour. He is gorgeous hun bet mogster is loving being a big bro. 

Hols were fantastic, loved every minute of it. Hot hot hot. Wish I was back there.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on and ff has put it back to cd14 xxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing?....:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to say hi! Working too much! Hope all is well. I haven't had a proper catch up! My apologies! Big love all around! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi frogger and megg - i've just gotten up - had me a lie in!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies morning linz xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> hi frogger and megg - i've just gotten up - had me a lie in!

hi hun, how are you feeling?...your baby bump pic is great hun...love it...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on and ff has put it back to cd14 xxxxxxx

Hi Caz&bob how are you doing today hun?....so glad that your enjoying the weekend I can't believe that its almost over and have to head back to work...thats great that your getting a +opk hun make sure you gets lots of loving...:sex:sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Just popping in to say hi! Working too much! Hope all is well. I haven't had a proper catch up! My apologies! Big love all around! :hugs:

hi Megg hun how are you doing hun?...miss chatting with ya....I know what you mean about working to much...:coffee: sending you lots of hugs to you also...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> morning all

Morning Lindsey hun how are you doing?....:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

frogger3240 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on and ff has put it back to cd14 xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Caz&bob how are you doing today hun?....so glad that your enjoying the weekend I can't believe that its almost over and have to head back to work...thats great that your getting a +opk hun make sure you gets lots of loving...:sex:sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:Click to expand...

ty hun i have had a + opk for a while now dont no whats going on with this cycle i o on cd14 xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all how are you all? lovely day here today not vbad for a bank holiday! taken my first lot of maca today hoping it will help with ov to end this crazy crazy cycle also on a treatment called balance active to finaly help the reacuring thrush and bv!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well i had done another opk this s going lighter now not has dark i have took cd14 out of ff and its put me for cd19 witch seems right from last months so i have to tickers on because i dont no were i am good luck linz hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hi! Working too much! Hope all is well. I haven't had a proper catch up! My apologies! Big love all around! :hugs:
> 
> hi Megg hun how are you doing hun?...miss chatting with ya....I know what you mean about working to much...:coffee: sending you lots of hugs to you also...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Exactly! LOL I miss chatting with everyone!

I'm great! I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!

How are you doing?


----------



## Doodar

Megg how exciting! When do you start injecting hun? I start on or around the 17th and looking at your chart I reckon we could only be about 11 days apart. I have a really good feeling about this. I told you we would be bump buddies didn't I. Woohoo go megg!! :happydance::happydance:.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg how exciting! When do you start injecting hun? I start on or around the 17th and looking at your chart I reckon we could only be about 11 days apart. I have a really good feeling about this. I told you we would be bump buddies didn't I. Woohoo go megg!! :happydance::happydance:.

I have to wait for CD1! I had some spotting earlier tonight, so I'm skipping my progesterone cream today and hoping AF shows! Then, I presume I'll be starting very soon! We WILL be bump buddies! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOOO excited for us both!


----------



## MissyMojo

oooh exciting times megg and Doodar :) :hugs: and :dust: for you both x


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hunny starting to poop myself a bit now. I just hope it works.
Hows nudger today?


----------



## MissyMojo

im good hunni :)

was at mw today - all looking gr8, nudgers head down, im gaining weight slowly but surely, and im currently getting kicked unter my ribs!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope you are all doing well,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam sweetie, 

im alright, getting a coldsore tho :( gutted i get them like once ever 2/3 years, and hate them

nudgers currently using their feet to play hopskotch on my diaphram and ribs!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all sam your ticker is moving a long fast hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey all! Just popping by quickly! :hugs:


----------



## SilverRose

Hi:hi: all. I'm new to the craft:witch: but my friend and her hubbie want me to help them have a baby. can anyone help me.

P.S. to hedgewitch aka sam. I'm sooo:cry: sorry to hear of everything that you have been through. I hope that the gods bless you because you desirve it.

P.S.S. I can't spell all that well so please forgive.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls scary scary thought, if i make it to 34 weeks as i have already been given my c-section date of 7th oct it will mean i only have 37 days to go, eeeek!!! i am now in panic mode again!!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

SilverRose said:


> Hi:hi: all. I'm new to the craft:witch: but my friend and her hubbie want me to help them have a baby. can anyone help me.
> 
> P.S. to hedgewitch aka sam. I'm sooo:cry: sorry to hear of everything that you have been through. I hope that the gods bless you because you desirve it.
> 
> P.S.S. I can't spell all that well so please forgive.

hey hun, welcome to the thread and welcome to the craft!! any questions just pm me and i will be happy to help you along, blessed be, xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you are all doing well today,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, hope you are all doing well today,xx

happpy 29 weeks for yesterday hunni im offskies to work soon only doing 3 hours sbut its money


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Sam - im back from aquanatal., had fun :) but feel shattered!, got a nasty coldsore, and davids work rota is all change AGAIN! but otheer than that im good:) 

how are u doing ? Aggies gonna be just fine :hug: 
do the kids go bk to school this week or next?


----------



## moggymay

wow - 37 days to 34 weeks - thats a fab gestation, Mogster was born only a week or so later :thumbup: 

How are you doing? 

Jo - school goes back on Friday here :wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

yer some of the classes go bk on friday here too - weird! its like whats the point?


----------



## Megg33k

37 days till 34 weeks is amazing! Happy Belated 29 Weeks!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies i has sore feetys lol


----------



## SilverRose

thanks for the welcome. I'm hopeing that someone will have a suggestion on how i can help my best friend. Her and her hubbie were told they had a 1 in a million chance of haveing a kid:sad1: . ANY thing that could help them? eather post or e-mail gatomon1217 at aol.

Thanks! :witch: :kiss: and :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all sam happy 29 weeks hun 34week will soon be here whooppp xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope you are all well ? :hugs::hugs: ffor sam as i know u need it sorry they arent real ones thho:( :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

SilverRose said:


> thanks for the welcome. I'm hopeing that someone will have a suggestion on how i can help my best friend. Her and her hubbie were told they had a 1 in a million chance of haveing a kid:sad1: . ANY thing that could help them? eather post or e-mail gatomon1217 at aol.
> 
> Thanks! :witch: :kiss: and :hugs:

Do you know why they were told that? There is a girl on the board here that was told by a doc that he could give her Clomid for 100 years and she'd still never get pregnant! Well, she got a completely natural BFP after about 2 years and is just going in to 2nd trimester now! So, I'm curious why they think chances are so slim.


----------



## Tulip

Sam - none of this 'if' rubbish. Look at that little princess doing so well! OMG she'll be here before I even finish work :shock:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Sam - none of this 'if' rubbish. Look at that little princess doing so well! OMG she'll be here before I even finish work :shock:

lol don't say that hehe, Happy 29 weeks hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope you are all ok today,xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Sam darling - im doing ok :) just found some old piccies of myself!! eek!!! haha

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Mojos%20bits/MEANDDAVIDatme18th.jpg

this is at my 18th birthday party - david was only 16 at the time!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well today xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, hope you are all well, 
been to hospital today as i was having some mild contractions, had another scan and it revealed that Aggie has not grown in nearly 3 weeks and has placental insufficiency and IUGR. i need to go back monday to be scanned again and if she hasn't grown by that point i will be delivered. so needing to attend tomorrow for ctg and then sat and sun for ctg and steroids. sounds like a crazy theory but every other time i have been scanned she has been breech and today she is head down, is it possible that this could be influencing the measurements they are getting? god i hope so, i figure 34 weeks is too early never mind 30, then to add some insult to injury i had a seizure before, first one in a while so feel like i have done ten rounds with a boxer now, urgh!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Sam! I hope they don't have to deliver her yet. I don't know if head down could skew their perception or not... Seems logical that a different position would make for different readings. Lots of love to you and Aggie! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sam - sending you love n hugs xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all


----------



## Doodar

Hi everyone.

Sam happy 29 weeks hun. Good luck with the scan on Monday. Like you say it could just be the different position Aggie is lying in. Could you maybe ask to speak to the consultant beforehand just to put your mind at ease.

Megg how's things going? I ordered my drugs today. It's so scary but exciting at the same time. Can't quite believe we will be starting in 2 weeks time.

Hi to everyone else hope your all good. Can't believe weekend is here again. I'm going tubin tomorrow night it's gonna be great fun. Then big slap up meal afterwards can't wait! Take care ladies x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sam happy 29 weeks hun. Good luck with the scan on Monday. Like you say it could just be the different position Aggie is lying in. Could you maybe ask to speak to the consultant beforehand just to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Megg how's things going? I ordered my drugs today. It's so scary but exciting at the same time. Can't quite believe we will be starting in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope your all good. Can't believe weekend is here again. I'm going tubin tomorrow night it's gonna be great fun. Then big slap up meal afterwards can't wait! Take care ladies x

Kevin's SA was today... The results weren't awful, but not fabulous. It's (apparently) more than good enough to have a chance though. I got my Follistim Pen today, and I'll be getting the meds tomorrow hopefully! I start stimming on Saturday and u/s on the 9th! I'm terrified of stimming!!! Pertinent countdowns in my siggy tickers!

Wow... We have to be bump buddies, okay?


----------



## Tulip

Not yet Aggie-moo! Do some growing for mummy please. Eat carbs, Sam! Bulk her out! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Kevin's SA was today... The results weren't awful, but not fabulous. It's (apparently) more than good enough to have a chance though. I got my Follistim Pen today, and I'll be getting the meds tomorrow hopefully! I start stimming on Saturday and u/s on the 9th! I'm terrified of stimming!!! Pertinent countdowns in my siggy tickers!
> 
> Wow... We have to be bump buddies, okay?

hugs sweetie, you will get there! i remember all the tests matt and i had to have, first SA came back full of homer simpsons, https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/HomerSperm.jpg

two heads, no tails etc, 3 months on a good vitamin and healthy eating, no beer or cigs and he had an amazing result,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies

morning jo hun happoy 2 9weeks


----------



## MissyMojo

thank you hunni, jst put pics on fb and my journal :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooooohoooooooooo me has ewcm!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend again whoooppp jo happy 29 weeks hun linz whoooppp ewcm xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Kevin's SA was today... The results weren't awful, but not fabulous. It's (apparently) more than good enough to have a chance though. I got my Follistim Pen today, and I'll be getting the meds tomorrow hopefully! I start stimming on Saturday and u/s on the 9th! I'm terrified of stimming!!! Pertinent countdowns in my siggy tickers!
> 
> Wow... We have to be bump buddies, okay?
> 
> hugs sweetie, you will get there! i remember all the tests matt and i had to have, first SA came back full of homer simpsons, https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy171/hedgewytch_2009/HomerSperm.jpg
> 
> two heads, no tails etc, 3 months on a good vitamin and healthy eating, no beer or cigs and he had an amazing result,xxClick to expand...

Thanks for that, Sam! The pic made me :rofl:!!! We always joked that his would come back with a tail at the front and back and just be spinning circles! I'm happy it was a bit better than that! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :hi: Happy weekend!!!

Happy 29 Weeks, Jo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all nit ure if shes gone or not but my mum spoke to sam this morn and she had been having pains most the night as she described mum says sounds like early labour so shes told her to get herself to the hospital as i said not sure if shes gone but havent heard from her so think she may of


----------



## Tulip

Saw her post in 3rd tri and it sounded to me like early labour. Be strong, Aggie-moo xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sending Sam and Aggie strength! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

she been sent home now got to go bk tomoz for her monitering


----------



## Megg33k

Hang tight, Aggie!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies give sam my love hangin aggie xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies sams asked me to update u all. she had her steroids today and is now officaly in early labour according to the midwifes if aggie hasnt grown at mondays scan then she will be taken out then and there that day what is the best option tbh as placenter is failing and she is better out then in now sam has done an amazing job getting her this far against all odds shes done it


----------



## caz & bob

ye i think so she is deffo better out now hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

i am going crazy, i am still having pains but they are here and there the main thing is this damn back ache which pain killers just don't touch, now i can't sleep, i have finally relented after lying in bed for 2 hours trying to sleep and not getting anywhere so have come downstairs and am doing some more washing and cleaning up, i have no idea what the hell is wrong with me but i feel like i can't sleep as i have to do stuff if that makes any sense . my hospital bags are packed now and i am just finishing the last of the household washing, need to get the rest of this cooking done and in the freezer, had a complete kitchen remodel this weekend so i can fit in my steriliser??? how screwed is that!! i am now getting the rest of my baby stuff ordered off the internet, its feckin doolally behaviour and i think i need locking up!! oh also had matt fit my towel rails etc in the bathroom too which is something i have been meaning to do or months now. i really want to hoover but everyone is fast asleep, everyone except the loon ball!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! :hugs: You're not a loon! I imagine anyone would be anxious right now. Linds is right... You've done AMAZING and Aggie will be better out than in at this point. I can't wait to see her gorgeous little face soon! I have every confidence in her! She's proven to be quite a fighter, and I just sure she'll be fine!


----------



## Tulip

Morning loon ball! :hi: If it's any consolation I did the kitchen remodel specifically for the steriliser 8 weeks ago :rofl: Try and have another nap please hon xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sterilizer? What are we talking about exactly! All I can picture is a bottle sterilizer... and those don't require kitchen remodels!


----------



## Tulip

They do in UK kitchens where there's never enough worktop space for all your gadgets! I've added a big island unit for extra space but no power to it... so the 'island' now has one end against a wall so it is next to power sockets :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Gotcha! Well, I have a kitchen remodel going... but for totally different reasons! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sam hunni - hope you managed to get some sleep - i spent yestdary re-arranging my living rom and dining room to find a place for a moses basket!!! i went on a "i must clean everything and be ready" rampage!

You have done soo well to get this far, and Aggie's gonna do just fine :)


:hugs: to Linz Megg and Nic, 

my kitchen is soo choc full of cuboards and storage space - if it were my house i would rip half out and move the dining area into my kitchen and have a bigger living room


----------



## Tulip

Morning Jo... sorry you had a rough night too x


----------



## MissyMojo

i swear hubby is never allowed to sleeep on my side of the bed again! lol but bless him he's soo ill today!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sam big :hugs: hunnie xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored today


----------



## Tulip

Sambo, good luck for tomorrow sweetheart. Will be thinking of you and checking in regularly. Big kisses to you and your brave girl xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam thinking of you and lil Aggie, will be lurking tomorrow and sending lots of love your way :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

merry meet and blessed be sam
i was wondering if you could do me a cast, i dont think i have posted 10 times so you may need to contact me i am in uk we are trying for a baby and would love some proper magick to help us along i not sure when my date are etc as af been bit weird these last few months but can give you as much info as you may need,
thanks kat x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mtemptress said:


> merry meet and blessed be sam
> i was wondering if you could do me a cast, i dont think i have posted 10 times so you may need to contact me i am in uk we are trying for a baby and would love some proper magick to help us along i not sure when my date are etc as af been bit weird these last few months but can give you as much info as you may need,
> thanks kat x

sams not doing castings right now hun has alot going in health wise with her and baby xx


----------



## mtemptress

ok i realised that after reading some other posts is everything ok,take it she went into premature llabour then?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mtemptress said:


> ok i realised that after reading some other posts is everything ok,take it she went into premature llabour then?[/QUshes in early labour yes but they say that could take weeks how ever if aggie hasnt grown at tomorrows scan then she is going to be deliverd


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all doing?
just a quick update for you all, i am now the proud owner of two dead legs!!! i had my steroids yesterday and today and also today got checked over, my cervix is thinning out and i am in early slow labour. Aggie refusing to co-operate with her ctg's and thouroughly enjoyed kicking the sensors off no matter how hard they tried to do it, 90mins later they gave up! she is still head down but not moving apart rom when they try to do the ctg. still having intermittent contractions and in a lot of back and hip pain and have been told if i have anymore of what happened the other night i am to go straight in as they might not be able to reach me in time due the distance to the hospital etc. so no waiting around hoping they will pass. tomorrow i have the scan to decide what will happen with Aggie, if she has grown they will leave her be i think but i she hasn't then she will be delivered at some point from tomorrow depending on the situation with the placenta and cord. so tomorrow is D day, i am just hoping that its the position she was in or the sonographer or something and that she has grown but when they did my fundal height today at the hospital she hasn't changed in size at all, she is still only measuring at 27 weeks fundal height not the 30 she should be so things are not looking too promising to be honest. to make matters worse i have had a couple of its over the weekend and am not feeling my best to say the least. 
i asked at the hospital today about Aggies stay in SCBU and they said if she makes it to 34 weeks she would then stay in for minimum of two weeks depending on her progress so if she comes now i can expect at least 8 weeks of her being in there. this is a daunting thought to be honest, i remember what it was like when Em was in there and she was 5lb 3oz and on life support or weeks and then had to learn to suck and eed etc so a baby thats not even measuring 3lb is gonna have a tougher time. just wish there was something i could do, i feel like i have let her down so badly.
anyways enough of me moaning, how is everyone doing today?xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sam hope she has grown and hope she stays in there for a bit longer hunnie good luck for tomorrow hun xxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Sam you haven't let her down at all, you need to stop thinking like that hun. You have done everything you possibly could so stop beating yourself up. Wishing you tons and tons of luck for tomorrow's scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. Come little agg's you need to grow just a tincy wincy bit so you can stay snuggly and warm in mummys tum for a few more weeks. I know you can do it! Good Luck hunny will be thinking of you tomorrow.x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam you haven't let ur lil witchlette down at all!! U have been nothin short of amazin :hugs: 
Good luck tomorrow hun! I'll b lurkin n keepin everything crossed for u n Aggie :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

You certainly haven't let her down, Sam! You've done all you could! She's a fighter! You just have to believe in her! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I had to pop back over and share this... We can always use an something so inspiring as this story! OMG! It sent chills down my spine. I've not been so in awe of something I've read in ages!!! A mother's love! :cloud9:

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/yahoocanada/100903/canada/mother_brings_baby_back_to_life_with_a_cuddle


----------



## Tulip

Darling how can you have let her down? You've got her this far against all the odds, tote detriment of your own health. The pair of you are amazing xxx


----------



## Tulip

Amazing isn't it Meg? The strength of a newborn child is far greater than we sometimes give them credit for. You can do it Aggie! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

So amazing! I was in complete awe!!! :shock: and :cloud9:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thinking of you and Aggie Sam!! You are an amazing woman, an inspiration to us all!! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou girls, i don't know what i would do without all your support and strength that you share with me, love you all,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love you, Sam (and Aggie)!!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

anymore news from Sam??


----------



## Megg33k

Came to check the same thing!


----------



## Tulip

Me too xx


----------



## mtemptress

im new in here and i did the same came to check that both of the are doing well, hope everything is going to plan and that baby aggie has grown even if only little bit , good luck sam xxx the godess'es are watching over you both


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all

:hugs: sam - hoping aggies grown some x but you have certainley not failed her in any way - you have come soo far, i luv u hun x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies sorry im so late at updating had a bit of a crap afternoon, had a text from sam aggies breach again and 3LB14! so shes staying put:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

wahooo for her staying put!!! :) 

come on aggie darling grow a bit more for mummy and daddy x they're excited to meet you, but just not yet eh baby girl xxx

i feel meh today :(


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Thanks Linz! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies wooo for aggie staying in xxxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: What a hostess your body is Sam :thumbup: Well done you, Aggie is a fighter - shes going for bit more than featherweight though :wohoo: Shes at least welterweight by now, heres hoping for middleweight or light-heavyweight next check :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
well update for you, scan was over an hour late but well worth waiting for, Aggie was measured 3 times and is always coming out at the same measurements, 3lb 14oz. the sonographer anne who is my regular one was the lady who did it today and she cannot understand how on earth the last one has made such a cock up. she apologised for all the stress we have been put under but like i said its not her fault its the other ones who did it. i have however duly informed her she is not to go away again whilst i am pg hehe. needless to say the people involved have been reprimanded.
anyways blood flow is 0.68 which is at the higher end but is ok for now, no cord around her neck and she is once again breech with her head under my ribs on the right side.
so all is well for the moment phewwwwww!!!!!
so back there wed for scan and doppler and ctg and see what happens,
so here is a piccy of Aggie's face if you can tell that is, i am that used to scans i can see it but not everyone can


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
> well update for you, scan was over an hour late but well worth waiting for, Aggie was measured 3 times and is always coming out at the same measurements, 3lb 14oz. the sonographer anne who is my regular one was the lady who did it today and she cannot understand how on earth the last one has made such a cock up. she apologised for all the stress we have been put under but like i said its not her fault its the other ones who did it. i have however duly informed her she is not to go away again whilst i am pg hehe. needless to say the people involved have been reprimanded.
> anyways blood flow is 0.68 which is at the higher end but is ok for now, no cord around her neck and she is once again breech with her head under my ribs on the right side.
> so all is well for the moment phewwwwww!!!!!
> so back there wed or scan and doppler and ctg and see what happens,
> so here is a piccy of Aggie's face i you can tell that is, i am that used to scans i can see it but not everyone can
> View attachment 114403

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
> well update for you, scan was over an hour late but well worth waiting for, Aggie was measured 3 times and is always coming out at the same measurements, 3lb 14oz. the sonographer anne who is my regular one was the lady who did it today and she cannot understand how on earth the last one has made such a cock up. she apologised for all the stress we have been put under but like i said its not her fault its the other ones who did it. i have however duly informed her she is not to go away again whilst i am pg hehe. needless to say the people involved have been reprimanded.
> anyways blood flow is 0.68 which is at the higher end but is ok for now, no cord around her neck and she is once again breech with her head under my ribs on the right side.
> so all is well for the moment phewwwwww!!!!!
> so back there wed for scan and doppler and ctg and see what happens,
> so here is a piccy of Aggie's face if you can tell that is, i am that used to scans i can see it but not everyone can
> View attachment 114403

That just made my month!!! :yipee:

I'm so happy for you and Aggie (and the rest of your family, of course)!!! Clever girl, being 3lb14!!! That's fantastic!!! Can't wait for an update after the next scan!!! :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Well done Aggie and well done Mummy!!! 

I'm really pleased for you Sam!! She looks soooo cute :flower:


----------



## Doodar

I just knew you would be posting good news Sam. Well done Agg's keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

omg did anyone else know?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/395708-berniep-expecting-babyp.html


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, how are we all tonight?
> well update for you, scan was over an hour late but well worth waiting for, Aggie was measured 3 times and is always coming out at the same measurements, 3lb 14oz. the sonographer anne who is my regular one was the lady who did it today and she cannot understand how on earth the last one has made such a cock up. she apologised for all the stress we have been put under but like i said its not her fault its the other ones who did it. i have however duly informed her she is not to go away again whilst i am pg hehe. needless to say the people involved have been reprimanded.
> anyways blood flow is 0.68 which is at the higher end but is ok for now, no cord around her neck and she is once again breech with her head under my ribs on the right side.
> so all is well for the moment phewwwwww!!!!!
> so back there wed for scan and doppler and ctg and see what happens,
> so here is a piccy of Aggie's face if you can tell that is, i am that used to scans i can see it but not everyone can
> View attachment 114403


sam she is beautiful and I love her smile.....she is a fighter......:hugs: not much longer hun and she will be in your arms and smiling at you at home....I'm so happy for you hun...you deserve to have her...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> omg did anyone else know?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/395708-berniep-expecting-babyp.html

nope I didn't know....I'm sooooo happy for her....:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> omg did anyone else know?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/395708-berniep-expecting-babyp.html

OMG! I had NO clue! How'd I miss that?!?! EEK! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: :happydance: Sam :) xxx

:happydance: for berniep too :D

i had a grouch fest yesterday - so hoping i do better today, and why when your nesting is it the jobs that dont need doing, that you just "have to do?"


----------



## hedgewitch

EEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!! 30 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## Doodar

hedgewitch said:


> EEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!! 30 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hunny. Knew you could do it. Three quarters of the way through hun. Well done Aggie your a star. :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Doodar

hedgewitch said:


> omg did anyone else know?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/395708-berniep-expecting-babyp.html

Ooh no I didn't know. Ah congratulations to berniep she deserves it. x


----------



## Leilani

Yay for 30 weeks - well done Sam and Aggie!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

hedgewitch said:


> EEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!! 30 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for 30 weeks Sam :) :happydance: :happydance:
Well done Aggie, staying put for mummy :flower:
Hope all else is going well with you hun. I feel like it's been forever since we spoke. I miss talking to you xxx


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Well done Sam and go Aggie! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Happy 30 Weeks!!! Way to go, Sam and Aggie! :yipee:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay for 30 weeks!!!!!! Well done aggie n mummy!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

:wohoo: *HAPPY 30 WEEKS SAM!!! *


----------



## mtemptress

sam i am a newby on here to this thread but been following your story hun ,well done both of you , keep it up aggie stay put trust me little one it warmer there than out here


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, really appreciate it, lil madame isn't moving today though so stress levels through the roof lol, i am sure she does it on purpose!!
anyways i am not sure what on earth is wrong with me today but i got up as usual at 6ish, really didn't want to as i heard the rain outside and just wanted to crawl back under the duvet hehe, by 9am i was snoozing on the sofa, went to bed at 12ish and didn't get up till 3.30pm and am struggling to stay awake, been nodding off since 5ish and have a terrible headache. no idea why i have old lady syndrome today lol!!
how is everyone today?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

mtemptress said:


> sam i am a newby on here to this thread but been following your story hun ,well done both of you , keep it up aggie stay put trust me little one it warmer there than out here

hey hun welcome to the thread, sorry i haven't said hi before!,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> thanks girls, really appreciate it, lil madame isn't moving today though so stress levels through the roof lol, i am sure she does it on purpose!!
> anyways i am not sure what on earth is wrong with me today but i got up as usual at 6ish, really didn't want to as i heard the rain outside and just wanted to crawl back under the duvet hehe, by 9am i was snoozing on the sofa, went to bed at 12ish and didn't get up till 3.30pm and am struggling to stay awake, been nodding off since 5ish and have a terrible headache. no idea why i have old lady syndrome today lol!!
> how is everyone today?xx

You have preggo lady syndrome today! Its Aggie sapping all your energy to grow big and strong for her debut!!! :hugs:

I'm good! I'm feeling positive! :shock: Can't wait to get to 7pm each night (injection time)!!! And, I have my 1st ultrasound in right about 48 hours! FX'd that I'm responding well to the meds!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> You have preggo lady syndrome today! Its Aggie sapping all your energy to grow big and strong for her debut!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm good! I'm feeling positive! :shock: Can't wait to get to 7pm each night (injection time)!!! And, I have my 1st ultrasound in right about 48 hours! FX'd that I'm responding well to the meds!

i think all will be well Megg, can't wait to hear of your bfp!! by the way txt me again hun, my phone crashed and i lost your number but it did come through, also do you have a blackberry?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

so just sat and watched matt put up my link a doo's swing for Aggie and began to have a hippy fit of excitement until i realised this.......
*28* days exactly till delivery......*28 DAYS!!!!!!!*
*12* appointments left with consultant
omg!! i am officially now sh**ting myself!xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

All is going to go fine Sam :hugs: 
Aggie, make sure you stay put for mummy until you're ready to come out :flower:
..and as for the sleeping all day and struggling to stay awake, I go through certain days like that too where I feel like an old lady just wanting to sleep all day, haha.
I hope all else is good. I miss talking to you :flower: xx

Megg; good luck for the injections and the ultrasound ..just remember to keep positive throughout it all. You're gonna have a BFP in no time :flower: xx

AFM; I've had a foot under my rib for 2 days straight now and it's sooo uncomfortable and hard for me to sit or lay comfortable at all and to top it off these painful braxton hicks are annoying me too.

Hope the rest of you are doing okay :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You have preggo lady syndrome today! Its Aggie sapping all your energy to grow big and strong for her debut!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm good! I'm feeling positive! :shock: Can't wait to get to 7pm each night (injection time)!!! And, I have my 1st ultrasound in right about 48 hours! FX'd that I'm responding well to the meds!
> 
> i think all will be well Megg, can't wait to hear of your bfp!! by the way txt me again hun, my phone crashed and i lost your number but it did come through, also do you have a blackberry?xxClick to expand...

Just txt'd you, Sambo! :) I hope you're right! I can't wait to announce it! :happydance:



hedgewitch said:


> so just sat and watched matt put up my link a doo's swing for Aggie and began to have a hippy fit of excitement until i realised this.......
> *28* days exactly till delivery......*28 DAYS!!!!!!!*
> *12* appointments left with consultant
> omg!! i am officially now sh**ting myself!xx

Haha! That sounds more like the average pregnant woman! I think that's the proper reaction! She'll be fab... Just you wait... You'll only be sh**ting yourself until you hold your warm little wiggle worm in your arms and she looks up at you for the first time! :cloud9:



xoButterfly25 said:


> All is going to go fine Sam :hugs:
> Aggie, make sure you stay put for mummy until you're ready to come out :flower:
> ..and as for the sleeping all day and struggling to stay awake, I go through certain days like that too where I feel like an old lady just wanting to sleep all day, haha.
> I hope all else is good. I miss talking to you :flower: xx
> 
> Megg; good luck for the injections and the ultrasound ..just remember to keep positive throughout it all. You're gonna have a BFP in no time :flower: xx
> 
> AFM; I've had a foot under my rib for 2 days straight now and it's sooo uncomfortable and hard for me to sit or lay comfortable at all and to top it off these painful braxton hicks are annoying me too.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing okay :) xx

Thanks honey! :hugs: I hope you get some relief from the foot in your ribs soon! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi


----------



## Megg33k

hi!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Sam, I've been stalking from afar keeping up with your story, well done little Aggie! Congrats on 30 weeks :wohoo:
Megg such an exciting time for you, good luck with everything! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kimmy! :hugs: 28.5 weeks? WOW!


----------



## Doodar

Hi Girls,

Megg I need some of that PMA of yours. I got my drugs today and oh boy am I pooping myself. I'm not sure I can do it. The needles on the second injection are huge well they are twice the size of the stimming needles anyway, but still huge to a needle phobic like me. HOW CAN I GET OVER THIS :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Megg I need some of that PMA of yours. I got my drugs today and oh boy am I pooping myself. I'm not sure I can do it. The needles on the second injection are huge well they are twice the size of the stimming needles anyway, but still huge to a needle phobic like me. HOW CAN I GET OVER THIS :cry:

Nah... You'll be fine! Think of it as you actively sacrificing for your baby already! Think of it as your gift to him/her! Remember... Every needle stick is closer to holding that warm little baby against your chest and knowing that it was all SOOOOO worth it! I have moments when I feel like I can't possibly do this... but I can! And so can you! :hugs: If you have a messenger (yahoo or something), I'd be happy to talk you through it a bit! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Megg I need some of that PMA of yours. I got my drugs today and oh boy am I pooping myself. I'm not sure I can do it. The needles on the second injection are huge well they are twice the size of the stimming needles anyway, but still huge to a needle phobic like me. HOW CAN I GET OVER THIS :cry:

hey hun, i know its not the same but when i found out i had to inject every day i fell apart, i said i would never ever be able to inject but when you are faced with it you just sort of do it, i remember first time i did it i didn't look grabbed an inch of fat stuck it in, looked to see if i had it in realised i did and then yanked it back out in panic lmao, had to do it again, was awful!! but now i just do it, i still hate it but i know i have to do it for Aggie more than me, i also have a phobia of them and my needles are also one of the worst they are quite thick and blunt with a sort of nobble on them and i bruise so easily but you will do it sweetie cos you know you need to do it. just think of what could come. i also find that if i ice after i jab it helps.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

KimmyB said:


> :hi: Sam, I've been stalking from afar keeping up with your story, well done little Aggie! Congrats on 30 weeks :wohoo:
> Megg such an exciting time for you, good luck with everything! x

wow your pg is flying by hunny, how you feeling?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey Linds and Caz how are you both?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xoButterfly25 said:


> All is going to go fine Sam :hugs:
> Aggie, make sure you stay put for mummy until you're ready to come out :flower:
> ..and as for the sleeping all day and struggling to stay awake, I go through certain days like that too where I feel like an old lady just wanting to sleep all day, haha.
> I hope all else is good. I miss talking to you :flower: xx
> 
> Megg; good luck for the injections and the ultrasound ..just remember to keep positive throughout it all. You're gonna have a BFP in no time :flower: xx
> 
> AFM; I've had a foot under my rib for 2 days straight now and it's sooo uncomfortable and hard for me to sit or lay comfortable at all and to top it off these painful braxton hicks are annoying me too.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing okay :) xx

those feet in ribs are great aren't they lol, i have had her head in my right ribs for days now, bloody hurts!!! how are you feeling?xx


----------



## KimmyB

hedgewitch said:


> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Sam, I've been stalking from afar keeping up with your story, well done little Aggie! Congrats on 30 weeks :wohoo:
> Megg such an exciting time for you, good luck with everything! x
> 
> wow your pg is flying by hunny, how you feeling?xxClick to expand...

I'm just great thankyou, can't complain! Somedays I think its flying by then others it feels like its dragging but I just try to cherish everyday as I wanted this so badly and now its happening if you know what I mean? :cloud9: You have done so well for Aggie, what an inspiration! I hope she's even bigger and stronger at your next scan x


----------



## Doodar

Sam! Megg! I love you guys. Don't know where I would be without you. I'm gonna have a good chat with the nurses at the clinic on Fri (have my injection training then) and see if I can use the same needles for the second injection as the first, although I'm sure there must be a reason for it, but there is no harm in asking is there and if we can't come up with something then guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and go for it. I'm hoping I can have them in my backside at least there is less chance of me feeling it and I can look away while hubby happily jabs away lol, my backside has more than enough flab to deal with a poxy needle (she says so confidently through gritted teeth and nail biting eeek!). Guess I'll find it all out on Fri. You guys are so brave I'm really proud of you both. Well Done. x


----------



## hedgewitch

i think my hormones have kicked back in, there is a programme i watch on tv called hospital 24/7 and its about the university hospital in Cardiff where i go. not sure if you guys get it or not, well anyways last year one of hannah's friends from school shelly passed away from cancer, she was only 16 and all the kids were pretty devastated, well i put this programme on tonight and shelly was on it and it was showing her the day she passed aaway and what her family have been through since, they only live down the road from us, well i know this sounds silly but i look at shelly and it must be an age thing but i can't help but recognise that teenage look i that makes any sense and my heart just breaks having a teenage daughter the same age, for a child to pass away from such a cruel illness is a terrible thing, i am sat here blubbering as i type and i don't know who i am crying for, is it for shelly? or is it for LM? like i said to matt, parents who have lost a child have a look in their eyes, something changes within them and they are never the same again, i see it on the pictures of me when i was holding LM and i just saw it in shelly's mothers eyes too. its like something inside shatters and it can never ever be fixed again and its that pain that you see, and if you have lost a child you can recognise it in other parents too, it breaks my heart that there is nothing we can do to stop this from happening. sorry for the morbid post but i needed to get that out as i am hurting. matt bless him took one look at me, knew what was coming and ran to the shower, pg hormones and grief are not a good combo lol.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam! Megg! I love you guys. Don't know where I would be without you. I'm gonna have a good chat with the nurses at the clinic on Fri (have my injection training then) and see if I can use the same needles for the second injection as the first, although I'm sure there must be a reason for it, but there is no harm in asking is there and if we can't come up with something then guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and go for it. I'm hoping I can have them in my backside at least there is less chance of me feeling it and I can look away while hubby happily jabs away lol, my backside has more than enough flab to deal with a poxy needle (she says so confidently through gritted teeth and nail biting eeek!). Guess I'll find it all out on Fri. You guys are so brave I'm really proud of you both. Well Done. x

lol i wish matt would give me my jabs, he was meant to but took one look at his face when the nurse gave me my first shot and thought better of it, he went white and looked like he was going to faint lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> i think my hormones have kicked back in, there is a programme i watch on tv called hospital 24/7 and its about the university hospital in Cardiff where i go. not sure if you guys get it or not, well anyways last year one of hannah's friends from school shelly passed away from cancer, she was only 16 and all the kids were pretty devastated, well i put this programme on tonight and shelly was on it and it was showing her the day she passed aaway and what her family have been through since, they only live down the road from us, well i know this sounds silly but i look at shelly and it must be an age thing but i can't help but recognise that teenage look i that makes any sense and my heart just breaks having a teenage daughter the same age, for a child to pass away from such a cruel illness is a terrible thing, i am sat here blubbering as i type and i don't know who i am crying for, is it for shelly? or is it for LM? like i said to matt, parents who have lost a child have a look in their eyes, something changes within them and they are never the same again, i see it on the pictures of me when i was holding LM and i just saw it in shelly's mothers eyes too. its like something inside shatters and it can never ever be fixed again and its that pain that you see, and if you have lost a child you can recognise it in other parents too, it breaks my heart that there is nothing we can do to stop this from happening. sorry for the morbid post but i needed to get that out as i am hurting. matt bless him took one look at me, knew what was coming and ran to the shower, pg hormones and grief are not a good combo lol.xx

Aww! I imagine that must have been hard to watch! I wish I had a magic wand to just take the pain and hurting away and make it so that no one ever had to experience such things!!! :hugs:



Doodar said:


> Sam! Megg! I love you guys. Don't know where I would be without you. I'm gonna have a good chat with the nurses at the clinic on Fri (have my injection training then) and see if I can use the same needles for the second injection as the first, although I'm sure there must be a reason for it, but there is no harm in asking is there and if we can't come up with something then guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and go for it. I'm hoping I can have them in my backside at least there is less chance of me feeling it and I can look away while hubby happily jabs away lol, my backside has more than enough flab to deal with a poxy needle (she says so confidently through gritted teeth and nail biting eeek!). Guess I'll find it all out on Fri. You guys are so brave I'm really proud of you both. Well Done. x

You'll get through it fine! I really, really hate/fear needles! I can't stand that I have to do this to myself... but I'm SO proud of doing it. I feel so good about myself that I've been able to get through it! You will too! I just know it! :hugs:



hedgewitch said:


> lol i wish matt would give me my jabs, he was meant to but took one look at his face when the nurse gave me my first shot and thought better of it, he went white and looked like he was going to faint lol,xx

Kevin wanted to give me mine... but... uhm... err... I think I'll just do it myself! LOL I wouldn't mind, but I think he'd take the "jabbing" too seriously, and I have a fear of someone breaking a needle off in my skin! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

yay for 30 weeks!!! Its flown by!!!

Here is a wee updated pic for you!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Dsc_0265-2.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies cd1 for me today sam big :hugs: hun aurora she is lovely hun that pic is great hun xxxx


----------



## Shey

Hey Sam how are you and bub doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Boo @ CD1 Caz! :hugs:

Gorgeous pic, Aurora!!! :cloud9:

:hi: Shey! 

A big hello to the rest of my lovely ladies! 

Doodar - Have you started injections yet? When is the big day?

Sam - How's you and Aggie today?


----------



## Doodar

Hey megg how you doin? Start injecting next Fri as long as AF behaves herself and arrives on time. Start cycle day 2. Hubby is booked in for his ssr this Fri so fingers crossed they find lots of lovely swimmers. I have injection training Fri too (not looking forward to that) feeling a bit more positive today. I've calmed down a lot since yesterday. Had a rubbish day at work but keep telling myself that this time in 4 weeks I could have my BFP and then I won't have to worry about work for much longer yay!! It feels really weird that I could actually be pregnant 4 weeks from now. How are things going with you hun? Injections still going well? 

Sam hun hope you are feeling better today. It sometimes does us good to have a good cry, let it all out. Must have been very distressing for you to watch that. Sending big hugs :hugs:.

Aurora what a gorgeous pic. Amelia is just gorgeous and you look amazing girl
Hi to everyone else hope your all ok.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hey megg how you doin? Start injecting next Fri as long as AF behaves herself and arrives on time. Start cycle day 2. Hubby is booked in for his ssr this Fri so fingers crossed they find lots of lovely swimmers. I have injection training Fri too (not looking forward to that) feeling a bit more positive today. I've calmed down a lot since yesterday. Had a rubbish day at work but keep telling myself that this time in 4 weeks I could have my BFP and then I won't have to worry about work for much longer yay!! It feels really weird that I could actually be pregnant 4 weeks from now. How are things going with you hun? Injections still going well?
> 
> Sam hun hope you are feeling better today. It sometimes does us good to have a good cry, let it all out. Must have been very distressing for you to watch that. Sending big hugs :hugs:.
> 
> Aurora what a gorgeous pic. Amelia is just gorgeous and you look amazing girl
> Hi to everyone else hope your all ok.

I didn't get much training! Although, its not totally necessary! You'll be great!

I have a hard time believing I could be 1+0 today! LOL I mean, why not? If I get preggo this cycle, then I'm totally 1+0 today on CD7! Injections are still going fine! I do one in about 3.5-4 hours and then I have an ultrasound in less than 24 hours. I should know more then... I'm just waiting for that at this point! Nothing to know yet!

Just stay positive and keep breathing! That's the important bit! :hugs: If you need a chat, I'm always around! :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Oh Aurora, Amelia is a total stunner!

Morning girls :hi: Three quarters cooked here! :yipee:

Hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LittleAurora said:


> yay for 30 weeks!!! Its flown by!!!
> 
> Here is a wee updated pic for you!
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/Dsc_0265-2.jpg

oh hunny she is beautiful, ooo i want her!!!! you are looking well sweetie,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Oh Aurora, Amelia is a total stunner!
> 
> Morning girls :hi: Three quarters cooked here! :yipee:
> 
> Hope you all have a great day xxx

hey Nik just been over to your journal to wish you and Munch a happy 30 weeks!!! how you feeling?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all doing today? i feel so much better today sleep wise, i didn't have a nap yesterday at all so went to bed early, i was in bed before 11.30pm!!!! can you believe that, usually 2am before i go bed! anyways i slept through till 4am woke up drank a gallon of water due to being so thirsty recently, fell straight back to sleep and matt woke me up at 7am, slept through my alarm and every thing lol. the most sleep i have had in one hit since being pg, no doubt i will be asleep by 10am again though lol,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey Sam - sounds like u needed all that sleep hunni!!!

ive been a busy bee the last few days, and i THINK i'm all bought up for what i need for now!

and i've even preliminary booked nudgers christenin!!! eek


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo Sam! Sounds like Aggie's stealing your energy to grow! Grow lil witchlette!!! :yipee: Sleep all you can now, because she's not going to let you when she's here!

Excellent Jo! :)


----------



## Doodar

Megg you cheer me up hunny so much lol I'll try to remember to breathe I guess that would help hee hee! Good Luck with the ultrasound hun I'm sure you've cooked up some gorgeous eggies.Thanks hunny so much for your support.:hugs::hugs:

Sam glad your feeling better hunny amazing what a good nights sleep can do. I agree with megg get all the sleep you can now.

Hi Jo sounds like you have been busy. How are you and nudger? How is the weather? It's totally lagging it down here.

Tulip yay for 30 weeks well done hun.

AFM getting nervous about hubbys ssr tomorrow even more so than the injection training. I have a busy day today to keep my mind off things. Having my hair done this morning and then the dreaded dentist this afternoon for a filling ergh!


----------



## MissyMojo

the weather here is starting to cool off :) 

last nite i even needed a sheet over me to keep warm and no longer use the bedside fan just the ceiling one - its about 32C atm!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## MissyMojo

morning linz :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg you cheer me up hunny so much lol I'll try to remember to breathe I guess that would help hee hee! Good Luck with the ultrasound hun I'm sure you've cooked up some gorgeous eggies.Thanks hunny so much for your support.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sam glad your feeling better hunny amazing what a good nights sleep can do. I agree with megg get all the sleep you can now.
> 
> Hi Jo sounds like you have been busy. How are you and nudger? How is the weather? It's totally lagging it down here.
> 
> Tulip yay for 30 weeks well done hun.
> 
> AFM getting nervous about hubbys ssr tomorrow even more so than the injection training. I have a busy day today to keep my mind off things. Having my hair done this morning and then the dreaded dentist this afternoon for a filling ergh!

I do hope you're right! 

Let us know how the SSR goes! :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> the weather here is starting to cool off :)
> 
> last nite i even needed a sheet over me to keep warm and no longer use the bedside fan just the ceiling one - its about 32C atm!!!

Its about bloody time!!!



lindseyanne said:


> morning

Morning, hun! 



AFM... I have to admit, I'm SO nervous about the u/s today! Will I have not responded? Will I have over-responded? All the potential bad news options!!! Hoping for good news... I could use it! Last night, we spent a good bit of time in the ER (A&E) because Kevin missed the last step on our porch and rolled his ankle pretty badly. It was just a bad sprain, but its made for a tired Megg this morning. I'm thinking of going back to bed for a while, tbh!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Doodar and Sam! I'm feeling OK - a full week at work, which I'm not used to, is really tiring me out as we've had travel nightmares. But the boy seems well and STRONG! Been beating me up this afternoon :D

Everything crossed for your scan Megg xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

any news yet megg?xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> any news yet megg?xx

YES!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


How're you and Aggie? xxx


----------



## Doodar

Oh my god hunny that is fantastic. I am so pleased for you. You are gonna be announcing that BFP I just know it. Woohoo bet your so chuffed.
I'm off to bed now going to try and get some sleep before the big day tomorrow although I have a feeling it won't be much sleep. I'm sooooo nervous I just hope they manage to find lots and lots of healthy swimmers. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. Night night x x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Oh my god hunny that is fantastic. I am so pleased for you. You are gonna be announcing that BFP I just know it. Woohoo bet your so chuffed.
> I'm off to bed now going to try and get some sleep before the big day tomorrow although I have a feeling it won't be much sleep. I'm sooooo nervous I just hope they manage to find lots and lots of healthy swimmers. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. Night night x x

Thank you! Everything crossed, gorgeous! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: good luck to you both :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.expectnet.com/games/NudgeryBoo - please register you guess here!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> YES!!!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> 2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)...
> 
> 2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> How're you and Aggie? xxx

whoop whoop!!!! thats brilliant hun, you will soon be showing us scan pics and things!! can't wait, you must be over the moon sweetie!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Oh my god hunny that is fantastic. I am so pleased for you. You are gonna be announcing that BFP I just know it. Woohoo bet your so chuffed.
> I'm off to bed now going to try and get some sleep before the big day tomorrow although I have a feeling it won't be much sleep. I'm sooooo nervous I just hope they manage to find lots and lots of healthy swimmers. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. Night night x x

got everything crossed for you.....and when i say everything that includes my legs as it feels like Aggie is gonna fall out lmao!!! can't wait for your update!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, well what a crap day so far!! kids and matt have had a full blown row this morning about the way they speak to him and to be honest i just want to move out and leave them all to it, been like this for weeks here now, the girls just bicker about anything, they speak to matt like he is some sort of idiot and no matter how i tell them off or discipline them they just keep doing it, totally had it, its like living in a war zone permanantly, they are at it from 6am till they go school and work then it all kicks off again at 4pm when they get back until bedtime. so fed up, how on earth am i meant to bring a baby into this?? worried as Aggie is having up to ten bouts of hiccups a day and still not moving right, the dogs are nervous wrecks, the house is a mess, i can't get my car out of the garage even though its now fixed and they adding to the bill every day to store it there and now to top it all off the power and gas is off all freakin day!! they reckon they told everyone but i know i wasn't told, so no hot water no gas and no electric which means no shower or hot water no food and no kettle!! i don't know anyone where i live so can't even go get a cuppa food from anywhere as no car and nearest shop well over a mile away i am buggered till 6pm tonight!! got no bread in and am so damn angry!!!!!!
oh and its also raining again!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, well what a crap day so far!! kids and matt have had a full blown row this morning about the way they speak to him and to be honest i just want to move out and leave them all to it, been like this for weeks here now, the girls just bicker about anything, they speak to matt like he is some sort of idiot and no matter how i tell them off or discipline them they just keep doing it, totally had it, its like living in a war zone permanantly, they are at it from 6am till they go school and work then it all kicks off again at 4pm when they get back until bedtime. so fed up, how on earth am i meant to bring a baby into this?? worried as Aggie is having up to ten bouts of hiccups a day and still not moving right, the dogs are nervous wrecks, the house is a mess, i can't get my car out of the garage even though its now fixed and they adding to the bill every day to store it there and now to top it all off the power and gas is off all freakin day!! they reckon they told everyone but i know i wasn't told, so no hot water no gas and no electric which means no shower or hot water no food and no kettle!! i don't know anyone where i live so can't even go get a cuppa food from anywhere as no car and nearest shop well over a mile away i am buggered till 6pm tonight!! got no bread in and am so damn angry!!!!!!
> oh and its also raining again!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

yikes sam - :hugs: sounds horrbile being without everything, sending luvs - hope that matt n the kids stop fighting soon xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got no idea if i have ovd or not now but been having acheyness in lower tum for about a week and turning into the odd cramp. a few days ago had a orangy red blob of pastey cm then nooting then yest had a tiny streak of browny pink when i wiped but not nothing:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Going to register Jo! :)



hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> 2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)...
> 
> 2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> How're you and Aggie? xxx
> 
> whoop whoop!!!! thats brilliant hun, you will soon be showing us scan pics and things!! can't wait, you must be over the moon sweetie!!xxClick to expand...

I cried when I read that... still am! I soooo hope so! I'm so tired of waiting and hurting... I still can't see a future where I'm EVER the one with scan pics and gender reveals and whatnot! But, I am VERY happy! I have hope for the first time in years! Thank you! :hugs:



hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, well what a crap day so far!! kids and matt have had a full blown row this morning about the way they speak to him and to be honest i just want to move out and leave them all to it, been like this for weeks here now, the girls just bicker about anything, they speak to matt like he is some sort of idiot and no matter how i tell them off or discipline them they just keep doing it, totally had it, its like living in a war zone permanantly, they are at it from 6am till they go school and work then it all kicks off again at 4pm when they get back until bedtime. so fed up, how on earth am i meant to bring a baby into this?? worried as Aggie is having up to ten bouts of hiccups a day and still not moving right, the dogs are nervous wrecks, the house is a mess, i can't get my car out of the garage even though its now fixed and they adding to the bill every day to store it there and now to top it all off the power and gas is off all freakin day!! they reckon they told everyone but i know i wasn't told, so no hot water no gas and no electric which means no shower or hot water no food and no kettle!! i don't know anyone where i live so can't even go get a cuppa food from anywhere as no car and nearest shop well over a mile away i am buggered till 6pm tonight!! got no bread in and am so damn angry!!!!!!
> oh and its also raining again!!!

I'm sorry everything is a bit shit right now! :hugs: I wish I could help!!! Just try to be as well as you can! I'm sure Aggie will just be happy to be with her family!!!



lindseyanne said:


> got no idea if i have ovd or not now but been having acheyness in lower tum for about a week and turning into the odd cramp. a few days ago had a orangy red blob of pastey cm then nooting then yest had a tiny streak of browny pink when i wiped but not nothing:shrug:

TTC sucks! I'm sorry everything is up in the air with O and whatnot! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sam:hugs: hun linz whooppp might be af on her way hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls, Phew! I'm glad today is over with. Hubby has had his ssr, they couldn't retrieve any via aspiration, well they could but apparently they were all dead so they had to take a tissue sample from the testicle (ouch!) and they saw moving sperm on that so they are going to scrape the sperm from that. I have no idea at the moment how many they got, I have to phone the clinic tomorrow morning and see how they are getting on and how many we have. They will warm them overnight and then freeze tomorrow. AW my littles babies heehee! poor hubby has been through the mill bless him. He is tucked up in bed having me play nurse maid but I'm loving it.

Hope your all good. Sorry for not replying to individual posts and only posting about myself but I'm absolutely shattered. I will pop back on later to catch up and read through. Love to you all x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Poor hubs! :hugs: I hope he's not in too bad of shape! Let us know how the count goes!!! :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=263395&id=772731039&l=af8907f2ab
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262683&id=772731039&l=4768c4b6da

.here are some pics of Amelia! There are loads! she is 7lb 7oz now! still so tiny but big to us! lol

how are you all doing?

Sam 30 weeks is awsome!!


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=263395&id=772731039&l=af8907f2ab
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262683&id=772731039&l=4768c4b6da
> 
> .here are some pics of Amelia! There are loads! she is 7lb 7oz now! still so tiny but big to us! lol
> 
> how are you all doing?
> 
> Sam 30 weeks is awsome!!

those pics are beautiful...thanks for sharing them with us....congratulations again hun I'm sooo happy for you....:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Aurora! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, honey! :hugs: I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now... And, I don't know what to say really! I was certainly hoping you'd get amazing news! This might sound awful, and you might hate me for it... but have you guys considered using donor sperm? I know its not optimal... but it seems like it might be the best option at this point. I don't know... I don't want you to lose your chance is all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.

i agree with megg hunny, you feel like it is the end of the world at the moment but its isn't, "easy for you to say", i hear you say, but maybe you need to consider other options too, i happen to know someone who would give you a donor in a heartbeat!! so so sorry that you are having to go through this but remember its not over yet sweetie, you WILL get your bfp and your long awaited baby its just about stepping back, taking a breath and then trying to assess it again. you can't give up yet. i take it this may be a silly question but have you tried changing his diet etc? is there a medical reason as to why they can't get retrievable sperm? i do know on some level how you feel when the world kicks you about but there is ALWAYS an answer, sometimes you just have to change your path of how to get your hearts desire, sending you both the most warmest and squidgyest of hugs,xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies happy 30 weeks sam xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## LittleAurora

Its my due date today!!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Morning, Linds!!!

Happy Due Date, Aurora!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies happy due day ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all quit on here today xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

Been up since 5am to see hubby off, hes away on a week course to learn to drive :happydance::cry: 
its been about 10 months since we were last apart for longer than 1/2 nights, so its going to be a very weird long sleepless week for me :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all got s mega headache today:nope: had ashittyy weekend got a letter from the ppl im doing my nvq with even tho i rang in both days when i wasnt there may i just say i was doing it volluntry and cost 14 quid in taxis to get there! they withdrawled the offer saying im not allowed back so ive paced the whole thing in PLUS my agncy never paid me so im wageless this week :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: darl

just rang them as if not sorted by 10 today i wont get the money again anf got the same as last week " il get balh blah to ring you back"


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed u get it sorted then hunni

im just trying to get my bloody mic on webcam to wrk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> fingers crossed u get it sorted then hunni
> 
> im just trying to get my bloody mic on webcam to wrk

good luck i gave up with my built in mic on my webcam ended up buying some headphones with a mic


----------



## MissyMojo

its being a pain in the arse it is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> its being a pain in the arse it is

lol im sat watching the clock no way is she gonna ring me back by 10


----------



## MissyMojo

ring them now then hunni


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ring them now then hunni

i have she keepsa saying that kim isntt in the office and shes doing payrol today i emailed her my time sheets last week on time so should of been paid friday just gone but got nothing and its not the first time its happend neither :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

have u kept a copy of ur timesheets in ur sent folder?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> have u kept a copy of ur timesheets in ur sent folder?

yep have them both there and the time i sent them what was sunday last week


----------



## MissyMojo

glad uve kept a copy - its now after 10 - ring them and say u'll hold!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> glad uve kept a copy - its now after 10 - ring them and say u'll hold!

just rang them got a cock n bull story about how she missed my email and normaly chases ppl up blah blah blah


----------



## MissyMojo

FFS - if shes missing emails then shes not very good at her bloody job then is she?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> FFS - if shes missing emails then shes not very good at her bloody job then is she?

no shes not im seriosuly thinking of quiting it and finding another job or setting up an online shop or sumin what ever way will get more money then poxy 40 pound a week that i have to chase up to get


----------



## MissyMojo

i would say u def need to find sumat with a more stable income - having to chase up the £40 ur owed every week its a hassle u dnt need -

i give up with the webcam built in mic - it offically - doesnt work!!!


----------



## jodiejennifer

Hello ladies! I'm new to this site and this is my first post. I would love for Sam to cast a fertility spell for me but I don't have enough posts to pm her. Sam, would it be possible to send you my info via email? Thanks so much!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam isn't casting right now, as it would be detrimental to her own health and the health of her unborn little girl! I wish you all the best of luck though, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, how are you all? I hope you're all doing okay :flower:

I'm literally almost in tears right now because I have such bad heartburn and it just wont go away and I just wanna go to sleep and I can't :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :hugs: Kelly! I'm sorry! I'm good... I'm hopeful tonight! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies. hope you are all well today, yesterday i went to the hospital and Aggie is now 4lb 1oz estimated and head down, deeply cephalic to the point they couldn't even get a head measurement so things are looking ok at the min, cord is well away from her neck and is currently in between her knees, but i think she has moved in the night again as all the presure i was feeling low down is now gone lol. so i am non the wiser today. they are still concerned with the placental function as its still struggling but she is gaining weight so thats good. my blood condition is causing some problems and i haven't got a lot of waters but they are going to monitor that to keep an eye on it, so at the min all is well and i need to attend hospital wednesday or the next installment of ctg and scans.xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heys hunni - glad aggie is doing well at the moment :D

sending you some really big :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic that all is still well! Happy 31 Weeks to you and Aggie! :hugs:

Does anyone know what "clinical pregnancy odds ratio" means? I'm trying to decide what this chart is telling me!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/4989554170_81534a3def_b.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

not a clue hunni - but im sending you some magic :dust: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies how are you all? ive had the worst night sleep ever was so hot had fan on and in my strappy pj top what really isntb that thic but my god was i hot didnt like it


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for the bad nights sleep = i tossed n turned til 1am - weird not havin david here - i was actually cold!! its finally cooling off here - 31c instead of 38 and its lovely


----------



## caz & bob

:wave:ladies sam glad aggie is piling on the weight xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well today quiet on here xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Oh no, honey! :hugs: I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now... And, I don't know what to say really! I was certainly hoping you'd get amazing news! This might sound awful, and you might hate me for it... but have you guys considered using donor sperm? I know its not optimal... but it seems like it might be the best option at this point. I don't know... I don't want you to lose your chance is all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:




hedgewitch said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.
> 
> i agree with megg hunny, you feel like it is the end of the world at the moment but its isn't, "easy for you to say", i hear you say, but maybe you need to consider other options too, i happen to know someone who would give you a donor in a heartbeat!! so so sorry that you are having to go through this but remember its not over yet sweetie, you WILL get your bfp and your long awaited baby its just about stepping back, taking a breath and then trying to assess it again. you can't give up yet. i take it this may be a silly question but have you tried changing his diet etc? is there a medical reason as to why they can't get retrievable sperm? i do know on some level how you feel when the world kicks you about but there is ALWAYS an answer, sometimes you just have to change your path of how to get your hearts desire, sending you both the most warmest and squidgyest of hugs,xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much guys for your support. I really do appreciate it. Well after much deliberating we have decided to go for it. I couldn't not knowing that there are at least a few viable sperm there or at least there were before they froze them and I'm taking positive light from the fact that they must think hubbys sperm is ok to use when it is fresh because they wouldn't of asked him to be on standby to have the op done again if it wasn't. So I am praying to god that it survives the thaw or that hubby will change his mind and go for the op again on the day, but for now I'm just going with the flow and speaking of flow, the witch has arrived today so it's officially cycle day 1 and I start my stimms tomorrow eeeeek not looking forward to it but needs must. The clinic have reassured me that they will spend hours and hours looking through the sample to find the most viable sperm to use. So I need all the spirit you can conjure up girls and pray that those littler spermies survive.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, honey! :hugs: I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now... And, I don't know what to say really! I was certainly hoping you'd get amazing news! This might sound awful, and you might hate me for it... but have you guys considered using donor sperm? I know its not optimal... but it seems like it might be the best option at this point. I don't know... I don't want you to lose your chance is all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with megg hunny, you feel like it is the end of the world at the moment but its isn't, "easy for you to say", i hear you say, but maybe you need to consider other options too, i happen to know someone who would give you a donor in a heartbeat!! so so sorry that you are having to go through this but remember its not over yet sweetie, you WILL get your bfp and your long awaited baby its just about stepping back, taking a breath and then trying to assess it again. you can't give up yet. i take it this may be a silly question but have you tried changing his diet etc? is there a medical reason as to why they can't get retrievable sperm? i do know on some level how you feel when the world kicks you about but there is ALWAYS an answer, sometimes you just have to change your path of how to get your hearts desire, sending you both the most warmest and squidgyest of hugs,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much guys for your support. I really do appreciate it. Well after much deliberating we have decided to go for it. I couldn't not knowing that there are at least a few viable sperm there or at least there were before they froze them and I'm taking positive light from the fact that they must think hubbys sperm is ok to use when it is fresh because they wouldn't of asked him to be on standby to have the op done again if it wasn't. So I am praying to god that it survives the thaw or that hubby will change his mind and go for the op again on the day, but for now I'm just going with the flow and speaking of flow, the witch has arrived today so it's officially cycle day 1 and I start my stimms tomorrow eeeeek not looking forward to it but needs must. The clinic have reassured me that they will spend hours and hours looking through the sample to find the most viable sperm to use. So I need all the spirit you can conjure up girls and pray that those littler spermies survive.Click to expand...


I'm excited for you! I'm sending you every little ounce of extra energy and hope I can spare! :hugs: Can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies x


----------



## Megg33k

Evening, Linds! Love the new siggy, as usual! :)


----------



## moggymay

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, honey! :hugs: I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now... And, I don't know what to say really! I was certainly hoping you'd get amazing news! This might sound awful, and you might hate me for it... but have you guys considered using donor sperm? I know its not optimal... but it seems like it might be the best option at this point. I don't know... I don't want you to lose your chance is all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with megg hunny, you feel like it is the end of the world at the moment but its isn't, "easy for you to say", i hear you say, but maybe you need to consider other options too, i happen to know someone who would give you a donor in a heartbeat!! so so sorry that you are having to go through this but remember its not over yet sweetie, you WILL get your bfp and your long awaited baby its just about stepping back, taking a breath and then trying to assess it again. you can't give up yet. i take it this may be a silly question but have you tried changing his diet etc? is there a medical reason as to why they can't get retrievable sperm? i do know on some level how you feel when the world kicks you about but there is ALWAYS an answer, sometimes you just have to change your path of how to get your hearts desire, sending you both the most warmest and squidgyest of hugs,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much guys for your support. I really do appreciate it. Well after much deliberating we have decided to go for it. I couldn't not knowing that there are at least a few viable sperm there or at least there were before they froze them and I'm taking positive light from the fact that they must think hubbys sperm is ok to use when it is fresh because they wouldn't of asked him to be on standby to have the op done again if it wasn't. So I am praying to god that it survives the thaw or that hubby will change his mind and go for the op again on the day, but for now I'm just going with the flow and speaking of flow, the witch has arrived today so it's officially cycle day 1 and I start my stimms tomorrow eeeeek not looking forward to it but needs must. The clinic have reassured me that they will spend hours and hours looking through the sample to find the most viable sperm to use. So I need all the spirit you can conjure up girls and pray that those littler spermies survive.Click to expand...

Sending positive vibes - and gentle defrosting thoughts :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Evening, Linds! Love the new siggy, as usual! :)

thankls hun


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls 

Sending you all oodles of Love wrapped in noodles of Hugs xx :hug: :hugs: :hugs2: :kiss: :flower: :friends:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have a job interview next thursday:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic Linds :D

Nudger gave me a scare today :S 

so went up to the mw for 1 - waited til 2 to be seen (in that time felt some tiny movements ) when i saw the mw she could feel some movements - thinks now nudger is just fidgeting and not doing rolls n spins n great big kicks, she said nudger doesnt seem to have much spare room and thinks its cos im so little, even tho my bump is big, so its something they'll keep an eye on. then nudger got the hiccups!! mw was happy with level of movement she could feel and ctg picked up - even tho i couldnt feel most of it, she asked me if i was feeling BH very often - i said not really - then she showed me the trace! ctg picked up loads of BH compared to the one i had a month ago - will take some pics for my journal!


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, honey! :hugs: I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now... And, I don't know what to say really! I was certainly hoping you'd get amazing news! This might sound awful, and you might hate me for it... but have you guys considered using donor sperm? I know its not optimal... but it seems like it might be the best option at this point. I don't know... I don't want you to lose your chance is all! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with megg hunny, you feel like it is the end of the world at the moment but its isn't, "easy for you to say", i hear you say, but maybe you need to consider other options too, i happen to know someone who would give you a donor in a heartbeat!! so so sorry that you are having to go through this but remember its not over yet sweetie, you WILL get your bfp and your long awaited baby its just about stepping back, taking a breath and then trying to assess it again. you can't give up yet. i take it this may be a silly question but have you tried changing his diet etc? is there a medical reason as to why they can't get retrievable sperm? i do know on some level how you feel when the world kicks you about but there is ALWAYS an answer, sometimes you just have to change your path of how to get your hearts desire, sending you both the most warmest and squidgyest of hugs,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much guys for your support. I really do appreciate it. Well after much deliberating we have decided to go for it. I couldn't not knowing that there are at least a few viable sperm there or at least there were before they froze them and I'm taking positive light from the fact that they must think hubbys sperm is ok to use when it is fresh because they wouldn't of asked him to be on standby to have the op done again if it wasn't. So I am praying to god that it survives the thaw or that hubby will change his mind and go for the op again on the day, but for now I'm just going with the flow and speaking of flow, the witch has arrived today so it's officially cycle day 1 and I start my stimms tomorrow eeeeek not looking forward to it but needs must. The clinic have reassured me that they will spend hours and hours looking through the sample to find the most viable sperm to use. So I need all the spirit you can conjure up girls and pray that those littler spermies survive.Click to expand...
> 
> Sending positive vibes - and gentle defrosting thoughts :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny. How are you? How is that gorgeous baby jack doing?


----------



## Doodar

Jo I'm glad you got it sorted and put your mind at rest hun and at least they will keep an eye on things now.:hugs: 
Good luck linz.

AFM I am sooooo proud of myself. I've just had my first injection woohoo!! took us about half hour to do it though. Went through plenty of "ok I'm ready NOOOOOO!!! just wait. We got there in the end though. Hubby was great. I'm just so glad that first one is over. It's one closer hee hee!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Jo I'm glad you got it sorted and put your mind at rest hun and at least they will keep an eye on things now.:hugs:
> 
> AFM I am sooooo proud of myself. I've just had my first injection woohoo!! took us about half hour to do it though. Went through plenty of "ok I'm ready NOOOOOO!!! just wait. We got there in the end though. Hubby was great. I'm just so glad that first one is over. It's one closer hee hee!!!

Fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Jo I'm glad you got it sorted and put your mind at rest hun and at least they will keep an eye on things now.:hugs:
> 
> AFM I am sooooo proud of myself. I've just had my first injection woohoo!! took us about half hour to do it though. Went through plenty of "ok I'm ready NOOOOOO!!! just wait. We got there in the end though. Hubby was great. I'm just so glad that first one is over. It's one closer hee hee!!!
> 
> Fantastic! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny can't believe I actually did it. It feels great to finally be doing something.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Jo I'm glad you got it sorted and put your mind at rest hun and at least they will keep an eye on things now.:hugs:
> 
> AFM I am sooooo proud of myself. I've just had my first injection woohoo!! took us about half hour to do it though. Went through plenty of "ok I'm ready NOOOOOO!!! just wait. We got there in the end though. Hubby was great. I'm just so glad that first one is over. It's one closer hee hee!!!
> 
> Fantastic! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny can't believe I actually did it. It feels great to finally be doing something.Click to expand...

It totally does! :)


----------



## moggymay

Xmas bump buds...Vicky and Meg!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Linz 

:hi: everyone :friends:

david passed his drivin test :D


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Troodos here you come!


----------



## MissyMojo

now that the temps no longer 40+ everyday im really comfortable!! even find myself getting chilly middle of the night :D

its gona be soo freeing having the car tho :D means i dont have to worry about how i'll get from Dhekelia to Akrotiri if the ambulances are out on a call!!! 

and we can have the car packed and ready to go, gona put hos bags n everything in ready once our friends go bk to uk!


----------



## moggymay

careful nudger comes out on brit sov territory - dont want him doing nat service over there :dohh:

how much longer is D's tour out there?


----------



## MissyMojo

we're here til at least May2012 :D

nudger will b born on British teritory - !!! no doubt about that - dont care bout speedin laws!!! Dhekelia to akrotiri - can be done in 40 mins (but u dont want to look out the windows while it happens)

as soon as mw agrees im in labour, im gettin in the car n setting off - i dont mind waiting in the naffi cafe in the hospital til the ward are willing to accept me!! lol

and if labours quick - and i wont have time to get to aki the med centre at Dhekelia is equipped for a labour


----------



## moggymay

fabbo :happydance: just 9 more weeks....


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4lw0W6NRUM 

its still a work in progress - will keep adding til nudger arrives and add baby pics n music then :D


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Xmas bump buds...Vicky and Meg!

Lovin' the sound of that! :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

hi missimojo, lovin the slideshow it looks wicked, good luck hun


----------



## Doodar

Jo Love the slide show hun. Yay!! for the car.:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Xmas bump buds...Vicky and Meg!

I'm lovin the sound of this too WooHoo!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Been for a drive with david tonite. Was funny, the indicators are on opposite side of the car he's been drivin this week, so when he went to indicate he'd turn the wipers on!


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> Been for a drive with david tonite. Was funny, the indicators are on opposite side of the car he's been drivin this week, so when he went to indicate he'd turn the wipers on!

:dohh:

Our last car on our first trip OH went to flash some guy in front for being an idiot but due to different controls he sprayed the windscreen instead :haha:

:rofl: New cars are fab!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well weekend and my son is home tomorrow whoopppp xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls - just popping in to say my friends are here for a week so i'll be awol, catch ya's in a week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all!! hows it going?
Meg i still have my fingers crossed for you!!!
Sam...you MIA?
Lindsey...still in limbo?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> hi all!! hows it going?
> Meg i still have my fingers crossed for you!!!
> Sam...you MIA?
> Lindsey...still in limbo?

yup no af still day 121 or 122 i lost count lol


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hi all!! hows it going?
> Meg i still have my fingers crossed for you!!!
> Sam...you MIA?
> Lindsey...still in limbo?
> 
> yup no af still day 121 or 122 i lost count lolClick to expand...

Lindsey hun I'm sorry that af hasn't come yet ...hoping it comes soon for you or you get your BFP.....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> hi all!! hows it going?
> Meg i still have my fingers crossed for you!!!
> Sam...you MIA?
> Lindsey...still in limbo?
> 
> yup no af still day 121 or 122 i lost count lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lindsey hun I'm sorry that af hasn't come yet ...hoping it comes soon for you or you get your BFP.....:hugs:Click to expand...

doubt it will be the later as havent dtd for weeks!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Aurora! :hugs:

Damn, Linds... How annoying to still be waiting! :(

:hi: girls!

Sam okay?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Aurora! :hugs:
> 
> Damn, Linds... How annoying to still be waiting! :(
> 
> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sam okay?

ben keeps sying we should test again as have had tons of ewcm/ creamy cm for the past few weeks


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Aurora! :hugs:
> 
> Damn, Linds... How annoying to still be waiting! :(
> 
> :hi: girls!
> 
> Sam okay?
> 
> ben keeps sying we should test again as have had tons of ewcm/ creamy cm for the past few weeksClick to expand...

Might be worth trying a test.. just in case!


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

How you all doing?

Sam hope your ok hun, you've not been on for a while. x

Nothing to report here. Day 5 of injections all going well so far.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how r you all hope your good thinking of going the gym if this rain stops son is back in school whoooppp xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad the injections are going well, Vicky! :hugs:

Enjoy the gym, Caz! :thumbup:

I'm just plodding along... 1 week down, 1ww to go! Tested BFN finally this morning! Hopefully that'll go back to BFP soon now!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies how are you all?

Megg; it'll be a BFP before you know it :) hope all is going well xx

Vicky; glad your injections are going well. You'll soon have that BFP too! :) xx

Linds; any sign of AF yet? or have you tested again? xx

Caz; hope you had fun at the gym. I bet you're glad your son is back at school, haha :) xx

Sam; how are you and little miss Aggie doing? xx

Jo; how are things going with you? xx

For anyone I've missed, hope you're doing well! :flower:

AFM; 6 weeks left to go ..am getting rather excited and nervous now, haha. Also noticed on Saturday that my bump has dropped a little, so I guess that means he's getting ready? Also had a growth scan last week, he's defo a boy as we see the whole thing on the screen, lol and he weighs aproximately 5.5lbs so far, which I was told is really good considering my weight. Also yesterday and today my boobs have been a little leaky which is really weird and I think I'm starting to loose my plug too which is making me a little nervous, am seeing midwife tomorrow so I'm gonna have to mention it.

Anyways, love and hugs to you all xxxx :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, Kelly! :hugs:

I hope so! I feel rough today, but I feel like its too early for that. So, I'm not sure!


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Glad the injections are going well, Vicky! :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy the gym, Caz! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just plodding along... 1 week down, 1ww to go! Tested BFN finally this morning! Hopefully that'll go back to BFP soon now!

Woohoo for BFN in the nicest possible way of course. I just know it's gonna turn into a BFP can't wait!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yeo tests yesterday bfn
i think ive just screwed up a friendship with someone shoul of just kept my mouth shut:cry:


----------



## Doodar

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello ladies how are you all?
> 
> Megg; it'll be a BFP before you know it :) hope all is going well xx
> 
> Vicky; glad your injections are going well. You'll soon have that BFP too! :) xx
> 
> Linds; any sign of AF yet? or have you tested again? xx
> 
> Caz; hope you had fun at the gym. I bet you're glad your son is back at school, haha :) xx
> 
> Sam; how are you and little miss Aggie doing? xx
> 
> Jo; how are things going with you? xx
> 
> For anyone I've missed, hope you're doing well! :flower:
> 
> AFM; 6 weeks left to go ..am getting rather excited and nervous now, haha. Also noticed on Saturday that my bump has dropped a little, so I guess that means he's getting ready? Also had a growth scan last week, he's defo a boy as we see the whole thing on the screen, lol and he weighs aproximately 5.5lbs so far, which I was told is really good considering my weight. Also yesterday and today my boobs have been a little leaky which is really weird and I think I'm starting to loose my plug too which is making me a little nervous, am seeing midwife tomorrow so I'm gonna have to mention it.
> 
> Anyways, love and hugs to you all xxxx :flower:

6 WEEKS!!!!! how the hell did that happen, where has the time gone :shock:.
Bet you can't wait to meet your little bundle. Good Luck at the MW hun I'm sure it's all perfectly normal try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no lindsey what have you said??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> oh no lindsey what have you said??

just something i should of kept to myself and now shes not talking to me:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky... I'm not so convinced anymore though. Lost my PMA! :(

Oh, no, Linds! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine!

Anyone hear anything from Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Vicky... I'm not so convinced anymore though. Lost my PMA! :(
> 
> Oh, no, Linds! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine!
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Sam?

yeh shes ok at home hasnt been able to get to her apointments


----------



## LittleAurora

Im sure it wasnt so bad that it cant be fixed? can we help?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Im sure it wasnt so bad that it cant be fixed? can we help?

im not so sure i just had her best interests at heart but oh well in furure im just gonna keep zip


----------



## LittleAurora

what did you say. can you call her back and apologise? was it a miss understanding?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> what did you say. can you call her back and apologise? was it a miss understanding?

i cant say on here but it was between both sam and me . wasnt a miss understanding i just shouldnt of said it


----------



## LittleAurora

then perhaps an apology will sort things?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> then perhaps an apology will sort things?

tried that already numerouse times


----------



## LittleAurora

ill go on facebook chat if you need to talk x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... :( I can't imagine you saying something all that bad, honey! You're awfully sweet... so its hard to believe it could have been that bad! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how r u all xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Vicky... I'm not so convinced anymore though. Lost my PMA! :(
> 
> Oh, no, Linds! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine!
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Sam?

Well guess what I found. It's only a big box of PMA it says in huge writing MEGG'S PMA PLEASE RETURN. So here it is. How can it not possibly work, 6 lovely follies and 11 million super swimmers. You simply can't go wrong. So get ya head out the clouds, give yourself a dust down and start thinking positive missus!!!!! You can lend me that box when it's my turn in a couple of weeks time lol!!

AFM I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan and I'm so excited to see how many follies I'm cooking up. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vicky... I'm not so convinced anymore though. Lost my PMA! :(
> 
> Oh, no, Linds! :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine!
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Sam?
> 
> Well guess what I found. It's only a big box of PMA it says in huge writing MEGG'S PMA PLEASE RETURN. So here it is. How can it not possibly work, 6 lovely follies and 11 million super swimmers. You simply can't go wrong. So get ya head out the clouds, give yourself a dust down and start thinking positive missus!!!!! You can lend me that box when it's my turn in a couple of weeks time lol!!
> 
> AFM I'm back at clinic tomorrow for scan and I'm so excited to see how many follies I'm cooking up. Can't wait!!!Click to expand...

Handy of you to find it! LOL I'm trying.. but there is a chance that it won't have worked. Maybe I'm just in self-preservation mode saying that it didn't. I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than heartbroken, iykwim?

I can't wait for you to report back from your scan! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?


----------



## Megg33k

I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, 
hope you are all well, wanted to let you all know whats happening with jo, i got a txt from her yesterday morning as she was being rushed to the main hospital in Cyprus as she was having mild contractions and had lost some of her plug, she was very scared as you can imagine. they put her on a drip to stop contractions and took her for a scan that showed waters were ok and nudger was doing fine. they gave her steroids and said she would have to stay in overnight. however through the night the contractions have begun again and she has lost the rest of her plug and her hind waters have gone, the docs are saying she will now stay in till nudger is born and they are going to try and get her to 34/35 weeks and continue with the steroids again today. docs came round at about 8am this morning to let her know what they found at scan yesterday. she is very nervous and worried and it doesn't help her being somewhere where the docs don't speak much english, please keep her and nudger in your thoughts,
so not only did we conceive same time but we could be getting our babies same time too!! told her she needs to rest up as best she can, not easy when you are stuck in the middle of nowhere with no family able to visit, David going to try get her a dongle so she can get online but in the meantime i will keep you all updated,xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks babes. Kisses to Aggie xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Sam! Thoughts are with her and Nudger!

How are you, darling? Don't hear much from you again! I worry! :hugs: & :kiss: to you and Aggie!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?




Megg33k said:


> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?

without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thinking of jo and nudger and sending love a postive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?Click to expand...
> 
> without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooh! I love the sound of that! I hope it is, honey! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?Click to expand...
> 
> without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I love the sound of that! I hope it is, honey! :hugs:Click to expand...

u and i both lol coes to sumin when i have to ask ben about MY cycles lol hes so clued up on it all even has the books:haha: and according to the books u can have ewcm like stuff a day or so b4 af hits as its the lining thing breaking down and im gueisng at 127 days i have a lot of it:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?Click to expand...
> 
> without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I love the sound of that! I hope it is, honey! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> u and i both lol coes to sumin when i have to ask ben about MY cycles lol hes so clued up on it all even has the books:haha: and according to the books u can have ewcm like stuff a day or so b4 af hits as its the lining thing breaking down and im gueisng at 127 days i have a lot of it:haha:Click to expand...

Kevin is the same! Its cute! :) We have good men!!!

I can't wait to hear about you being on CD1! :)


----------



## Doodar

Love to Jo and Nudger :hugs: tell her I am thinking about her sam. Hope you and aggies are ok hun thinking about you too :hugs:.

Linz hope cd1 is here for you soon. it must be so frustrating.

Hi :hi: Meggy. Guess how many follies I got. :happydance::happydance: 
16 follies measuring between 9 and 11 mm and about 8 others measuring below 8mm so they dont count those for the time being. Uterus lining is looking good too and consultant said I didn't even need bloods doing because it's going text book at the moment. I am so happy :cloud9:. Back Fri for another scan. :happydance:.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sam send here my love carnt beleive your 34 week :wave: ladies how are you all hope your all well xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?Click to expand...
> 
> without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I love the sound of that! I hope it is, honey! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> u and i both lol coes to sumin when i have to ask ben about MY cycles lol hes so clued up on it all even has the books:haha: and according to the books u can have ewcm like stuff a day or so b4 af hits as its the lining thing breaking down and im gueisng at 127 days i have a lot of it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Kevin is the same! Its cute! :) We have good men!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about you being on CD1! :)Click to expand...

me neither lol i have mild cramping again today nowhere near as bad as yesterday and have gone creamy/ewcm :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Love to Jo and Nudger :hugs: tell her I am thinking about her sam. Hope you and aggies are ok hun thinking about you too :hugs:.
> 
> Linz hope cd1 is here for you soon. it must be so frustrating.
> 
> Hi :hi: Meggy. Guess how many follies I got. :happydance::happydance:
> 16 follies measuring between 9 and 11 mm and about 8 others measuring below 8mm so they dont count those for the time being. Uterus lining is looking good too and consultant said I didn't even need bloods doing because it's going text book at the moment. I am so happy :cloud9:. Back Fri for another scan. :happydance:.

:yipee: I'm SO happy for you, Vicky! That's GREAT news!!!! :hugs:



lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> guess pcos linds, when you seeing doc in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd think the same, George! Her ticker says her Germany trip is in 3 weeks... I'm assuming she'll be going then?Click to expand...
> 
> without getting myself exited over it it feels like i THINK anyway as ive kinda forgoten when at feels lol but it feels liek what i get b4 af :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I love the sound of that! I hope it is, honey! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> u and i both lol coes to sumin when i have to ask ben about MY cycles lol hes so clued up on it all even has the books:haha: and according to the books u can have ewcm like stuff a day or so b4 af hits as its the lining thing breaking down and im gueisng at 127 days i have a lot of it:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Kevin is the same! Its cute! :) We have good men!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about you being on CD1! :)Click to expand...
> 
> me neither lol i have mild cramping again today nowhere near as bad as yesterday and have gone creamy/ewcm :shrug:Click to expand...

I wish I knew if that was a step in the right direction or not! I'll hope it is! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, David, and Nudger! :hugs: Sending positive energy your way!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sending hugs and love to you david and nuger jo:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

will they move you to Princess Mary's?


----------



## MissyMojo

no as tpmh have no early baby unit - only take "term" deliveries, tbh nicosia is closer / easier / faster to get to from dhekelia,


urgh just realised how muh soaps im gonna miss - and F1!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thinking of you jo hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

great news about your follicles vicky, won't be long now till we get yours and Meggs BFP announcement!!!!xx


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
> david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
> nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8

Oh hunny I am so sorry. At least you are in the best place hun for you and nudger. Get lots of rest and make the most of it. david sounds like he is being very sweet. Love to you all x x :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

hedgewitch said:


> great news about your follicles vicky, won't be long now till we get yours and Meggs BFP announcement!!!!xx

Fank you Fank you Fank you!!!!!! Oh I do hope so hun feel like I've waited sooo long for this.

How are you doing hunny? are you ok? How is little Aggie doing? Miss you on here :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!


----------



## Shey

good luck Meg


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!

I know I saw it I saw it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!

Ok I didn't see it :rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!
> 
> Ok I didn't see it :rofl::rofl::hug:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!

yay!!! megg I hope this is your BFP hun.....woohoo!!!!.....can you post pics I would love to see it....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> no as tpmh have no early baby unit - only take "term" deliveries, tbh nicosia is closer / easier / faster to get to from dhekelia,
> 
> 
> urgh just realised how muh soaps im gonna miss - and F1!!!!
> 
> :rofl:

wanted you to know I'm thinking about you hun and praying that everything will go ok for you and your baby....sending lots of positive vibes to you and your baby...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> great news about your follicles vicky, won't be long now till we get yours and Meggs BFP announcement!!!!xx
> 
> Fank you Fank you Fank you!!!!!! Oh I do hope so hun feel like I've waited sooo long for this.
> 
> How are you doing hunny? are you ok? How is little Aggie doing? Miss you on here :hugs:Click to expand...

thats awesome hun about your follicles...woohoo!!!! its been a long hard road hun and now its time for you to get your BFP....sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes and baby dust to you...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:hugs:sam hun I want to say WOOHOO!!!!! 32 weeks and 1 day that is awesome hun....I knew she would be a fighter come on another couple of weeks and its all going to be perfect hun...keeping you in my thoughts and prayers love you dearly hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Lindsey hun how are you doing? has the ugly witch showed her face yet for you?...hope she has so that you can start a fresh cycle to get your BFP...sending you lots of babydust to you ....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

howdy ladies, how are you all doing?....I'm sorry I haven't been around its my neck, spine, and left arm have been on high power pains meds and some percocet and also musle relaxers and its like I feel I need to sleep alot while taking those...but I go back to the doctor tomorrow to see what my MRI shows and then we go from there it could be that the percocet pills is all I need if not then they will have to do shots or as they call it injections and if that doesn't work then I will have to have surgery to fix it...but I was out of work last week for 4 days and went back this week and still killing me...but anyways I'm here and wanted to say HI!:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> howdy ladies, how are you all doing?....I'm sorry I haven't been around its my neck, spine, and left arm have been on high power pains meds and some percocet and also musle relaxers and its like I feel I need to sleep alot while taking those...but I go back to the doctor tomorrow to see what my MRI shows and then we go from there it could be that the percocet pills is all I need if not then they will have to do shots or as they call it injections and if that doesn't work then I will have to have surgery to fix it...but I was out of work last week for 4 days and went back this week and still killing me...but anyways I'm here and wanted to say HI!:winkwink:

Oh no! That sounds painful, honey! :hugs:



frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!
> 
> yay!!! megg I hope this is your BFP hun.....woohoo!!!!.....can you post pics I would love to see it....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

There's really not much to see yet... but it did come up immediately and this pic was taken within 3 min of taking the test. Some people are able to see it and some not... but its definitely there in person. I haven't yet decided what that means, because my FRER was still snow white. So, I'm NOT calling it a BFP... but its given me a bit more hope! :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5015498637_650d59f471.jpg


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies, how are you all doing?....I'm sorry I haven't been around its my neck, spine, and left arm have been on high power pains meds and some percocet and also musle relaxers and its like I feel I need to sleep alot while taking those...but I go back to the doctor tomorrow to see what my MRI shows and then we go from there it could be that the percocet pills is all I need if not then they will have to do shots or as they call it injections and if that doesn't work then I will have to have surgery to fix it...but I was out of work last week for 4 days and went back this week and still killing me...but anyways I'm here and wanted to say HI!:winkwink:
> 
> Oh no! That sounds painful, honey! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!! megg I hope this is your BFP hun.....woohoo!!!!.....can you post pics I would love to see it....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's really not much to see yet... but it did come up immediately and this pic was taken within 3 min of taking the test. Some people are able to see it and some not... but its definitely there in person. I haven't yet decided what that means, because my FRER was still snow white. So, I'm NOT calling it a BFP... but its given me a bit more hope! :)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5015498637_650d59f471.jpgClick to expand...

Megg hun I can see it...woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies, how are you all doing?....I'm sorry I haven't been around its my neck, spine, and left arm have been on high power pains meds and some percocet and also musle relaxers and its like I feel I need to sleep alot while taking those...but I go back to the doctor tomorrow to see what my MRI shows and then we go from there it could be that the percocet pills is all I need if not then they will have to do shots or as they call it injections and if that doesn't work then I will have to have surgery to fix it...but I was out of work last week for 4 days and went back this week and still killing me...but anyways I'm here and wanted to say HI!:winkwink:
> 
> Oh no! That sounds painful, honey! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!! megg I hope this is your BFP hun.....woohoo!!!!.....can you post pics I would love to see it....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's really not much to see yet... but it did come up immediately and this pic was taken within 3 min of taking the test. Some people are able to see it and some not... but its definitely there in person. I haven't yet decided what that means, because my FRER was still snow white. So, I'm NOT calling it a BFP... but its given me a bit more hope! :)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5015498637_650d59f471.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Megg hun I can see it...woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: I'm a little confused by the stark whiteness of my FRER today if that's truly a positive... but stranger things have happened. I just hope it gets more definitive over the next few days! :)


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> howdy ladies, how are you all doing?....I'm sorry I haven't been around its my neck, spine, and left arm have been on high power pains meds and some percocet and also musle relaxers and its like I feel I need to sleep alot while taking those...but I go back to the doctor tomorrow to see what my MRI shows and then we go from there it could be that the percocet pills is all I need if not then they will have to do shots or as they call it injections and if that doesn't work then I will have to have surgery to fix it...but I was out of work last week for 4 days and went back this week and still killing me...but anyways I'm here and wanted to say HI!:winkwink:
> 
> Oh no! That sounds painful, honey! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I might have the start of a really faint BFP today! :wacko: Better than last time, I think!Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!! megg I hope this is your BFP hun.....woohoo!!!!.....can you post pics I would love to see it....:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> There's really not much to see yet... but it did come up immediately and this pic was taken within 3 min of taking the test. Some people are able to see it and some not... but its definitely there in person. I haven't yet decided what that means, because my FRER was still snow white. So, I'm NOT calling it a BFP... but its given me a bit more hope! :)
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5015498637_650d59f471.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Megg hun I can see it...woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I'm a little confused by the stark whiteness of my FRER today if that's truly a positive... but stranger things have happened. I just hope it gets more definitive over the next few days! :)Click to expand...

thats right hun stranger things have happened and I do believe that is your start of your BFP hun....:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls, 
6:30 check and all seems gd, my pulse 113 my bp 121/71 nudger hb 150-155 (from what i i observed) i was in the middle of a good cry durng this check too . . i really miss being with david . . .

cant shower til this drip is stopped - but managed to get a body wash with a flannel in the sink - feel a bit more human, but would kill for a long hot soak in a bath - which i cat for infection .. so a shower would b gd, my hair is manky, i NEED to shave, and these damn beds are sooo bad my hips n lower bk are aching - which is also where i was feelin some contractions so im tryin to keep an aye on it, and not keep asking for paracetamol - just incase its more than back ache at any point .....


----------



## moggymay

aw Jo :hugs:

*dont laugh* but when I was pregnant with Jack we used to do "bodywash" in the shower with shower gel on my bump and sing bodywash to the tune of Flashdance:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

drs did rounds took drip off and left canula in, want anula kept for another 24 - just in case - now taking tablet of 'ventinol'?? i think it is to keep contrations away - makes me soo shaky but i cant take shakey over contracting!


----------



## caz & bob

aw jo :hugs: hun :wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday megg whooopppp xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> great news about your follicles vicky, won't be long now till we get yours and Meggs BFP announcement!!!!xx
> 
> Fank you Fank you Fank you!!!!!! Oh I do hope so hun feel like I've waited sooo long for this.
> 
> How are you doing hunny? are you ok? How is little Aggie doing? Miss you on here :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats awesome hun about your follicles...woohoo!!!! its been a long hard road hun and now its time for you to get your BFP....sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes and baby dust to you...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny. It certainly has been a long hard road and I'm not willing to let it beat me at this stage. I am sorry you are suffering so much with your neck and spine it sounds very painful. Good Luck at the doctors I hope you get some answers and they manage to sort it out. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

George :rofl: How can you not laugh at that. :hi: How you doing hun?

Jo hunny glad your ok. Have they let you take a shower yet? Not a nice feeling is it. I know exactly what you mean and think a shower will do you the world of good. :hugs::hugs:

Caz enjoy the break from the gym. Take it easy.

Megg have you peed yet? :rofl:.


----------



## moggymay

ok here, watching your journy and willing success, missed you while you had break from bnb, still love your siggy, when do you do the deed so to speak?


----------



## Doodar

Aw thanks hunny :hugs:. Not sure when we dtd. I am hoping tomorrows scan shows huge follies so I can do my trigger and then hopefully egg collection early next week and then embryo transfer 3 day later, If I'm not ready tomorrow then I imagine I wont be too far out, give a few days maybe.x


----------



## moggymay

cool summer bubba then :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Yep that's what I'm hoping for :thumbup:

How is Sam enjoying his big brother duties?


----------



## moggymay

hes enjoying the role of taunting his younger brother but also the role of cuddler! Its amazing how he can calm Jack down, they have definitely bonded. Good news as we dont plan any more! Im thinking June 15th birthday for lil dood! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

theyve said im ok to shower - but gona hold off til after hubby and friends have been,

hubby spent 2 hrs trying to find mothercare in larnaca - no joy , evn with tom tom and postcode thingy- so ive asked a friend to take him one day next week lol, tol him to get out of larnaca ad go home have an hour then come up and see me

trace from 12 - 12:45 showed no contractions, plenty movements and gd heartbeat, dinner was edible which is something i spose x


----------



## moggymay

how about next?


----------



## MissyMojo

its to buy the buggy and car seat n some white preemi clothes - hes in a flap wantig everythin bought, and mothercare were holding some bits in each of the larnaca stores for him til today - but n.m theres no rush, nudger seems content where they are for now, and even if decided to show up would be kept in a whle yet lol,


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, June 15 sounds great for a Lil Dood! :)

Hoping the contractions stay away, Jo! :hugs:

I have peed! LOL I think I'm seeing things at this point! :haha:

Played with the pics a bit... The photo was taken at less than 5 minutes. Long enough for me to PIAC/dip, finish peeing while waiting for the dye to cross the window, get my camera, and go outside to take the pic.
 



Attached Files:







tests 923.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









tests 923_color.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









tests 923_dots.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









tests 923_inv.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo pissed off right now!!! have rang mrs to get english mw to ring me back to talk to me, cos right now i want to swear at the drs here - but they wouldnt have a fucking clue what im saying, *******s

had dif dr come round at 3:30 - telling me i havnt lost waters at all, ad i stay a few days and we'll see!!! wtf!!! i have lost, i havent lost, i ave lost, i havent lost ..... ake up your fuckng minds cos this stress isnt fuking good for me,

so everything is bk up in the air and im stressed to fuck!


----------



## moggymay

hind waters can replace themselves so with abx you may get to go home after all? hope mw gets it sorted for you :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just got home from job interview will find out in about 14 days if i got it or not:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

14 days?! That's forever!!! Good luck though! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> 14 days?! That's forever!!! Good luck though! :hugs:

they said 10 -14 days either by letter or phone letter being no luck


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 14 days?! That's forever!!! Good luck though! :hugs:
> 
> they said 10 -14 days either by letter or phone letter being no luckClick to expand...

FX'd for a phone call then! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

figers crossed for u hunni \

18:25 obs &#8211; nudger hb ok
7:30 alison still unable to get obstrician for answers for me, have decided that if I have no further advise or info by rounds In morning I will be demanding a scan to check levels and a consultation with a dr, not just 3 or 4 mis by my bed where tey don&#8217;t talk to me properly or answer my questions.

8pm &#8211; midwife rounds &#8211; mw asked how im feeling &#8211; advised I feel ok, no contractions or pain, no leaking, pads dry but that I am upstet and distressed that every dr says something different &#8211; she said only duty drs ca advise &#8211; but prevention is better than nothing &#8211; I agree just wish the drs could decide amongst themselves what is actually happening!


----------



## Megg33k

SCAN! Are they doing another soon?


----------



## MissyMojo

im demandig one tomoro - dont care if i come across as pushy english woman - i NEED to now whats happening wth my baby

tho as far as it feels to me nuger is happy under my ribs tonight, plnty movement and gd hb at last check


----------



## mtemptress

good luck missymojo hope they finally give ya a answer soon ,if you get your scan hope it goes well


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm glad it feels like all is well to you! I'm glad you're demanding the scan though too! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

linz fx for you hun jo hope they tell you what's going on if i was you now it would drive me mad not no in megg them test are looking good hun fx its your bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> hes enjoying the role of taunting his younger brother but also the role of cuddler! Its amazing how he can calm Jack down, they have definitely bonded. Good news as we dont plan any more! Im thinking June 15th birthday for lil dood! :hugs:

Ooh eh I'm liking the sound of that. I hope your right. Bless little Sam he sounds like a top big brother. No1 cuddler bless him.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Ooh, June 15 sounds great for a Lil Dood! :)
> 
> Hoping the contractions stay away, Jo! :hugs:
> 
> I have peed! LOL I think I'm seeing things at this point! :haha:
> 
> Played with the pics a bit... The photo was taken at less than 5 minutes. Long enough for me to PIAC/dip, finish peeing while waiting for the dye to cross the window, get my camera, and go outside to take the pic.

I reckon I can see a faint one on that inverted frer.:happydance: Can't wait to see tomorrows I'm so excited.x


----------



## Doodar

Jo hunny hope you get some answers soon. Really feel for you at the minute :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Friday
6:15 obs &#8211; my pulse 80, bp 108/61, temp 36, nudger hb good (I observed range 131 &#8211; 146) anti B&#8217;s and ventinol given
8am obs &#8211; nudger HB ok, lots of movement heard on doppler

have a list of questions for DR, 
read my notes and from what is in in english - scan report on tuesday - nudger measures 31+6, weight apx 1671g
af level - normal,

looked over my ctg traces myself too - i can see i was def hving some contractions tuesday am in mw office and at hos - some reached 50%, but had nothing on traces wed or thurs . . . 

hopefully dr has time for my questions at rounds - if not i'll be asing for 1:1 meeting after rounds


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well?? spoke to sam this mornign she doesnt sound well at all so made her get her bum to hosp to be checked out hopefully they will keep her in now her car is sorted out no excuses anymore IM off out to my bessys sooon so if i hear anything il try use ehr cop and let you guys know


----------



## MissyMojo

ok so its long but here u go

1:51 &#8211; MW alison just left, she managed to get updates for me, basically dr say on internal &#8220;fluid&#8221; so im being treat as if I have lost some hind waters, will get another scan , 7-10 after first, so first was Tuesday so will be scanned again after tues next week, 

I WONT be going home. Im on antibitotics til end of pregnancy &#8211; which I can already feel are starting to give me the tinglings of thrush :S gonna query this with either chris or alison (dhekelia mw&#8217;s) when they return tomoro , and see if its dangerous to nudger, and the anti contraction drugs im on til 34/35 weeks &#8211; 

their aim is to get me to 34/35 and we&#8217;ll see how me ad nudger are doing then, may let me go to term / close to, but depends on if waters stay sealed and if any infection sets in, 

Alison talked me through some of what will happen if nudger is early, and coming home criteria &#8211; but told me not to worry bout that just yet &#8211; and just focus on Nudger staying put, 

Been on another trace for 30 mins or so from 2pm and no contractions, and hb varying as it should (from me watching the screens - as they don&#8217;t tell me whats happening)\

All in all, im staying put, but I feel soo much better knowing that , no more &#8220;wait and see&#8221; 

Yes its still a waiting game &#8211; how long will nudger stay put, wil I get infection, etc, but no more up in the air from Dr&#8217;s


----------



## moggymay

means you can sit and chillax now :hugs: The longer Nudger stays put the better really - more time to get his bits ready! Will you find out the sex if you have another scan? Give you time to get his/her clothes and distract you from waiting by online shopping :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

managed to stay team yellow this far, im gona hang on the last few weeks :D

will just buy preemi clothes when nudger arrrives - theres a mothercare here in nicosia and in larnanca so all good :D


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Sam :hugs:

Jo :hugs:

Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.

Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.

Love to you all x


----------



## Megg33k

Please do keep us updated on Sam! :hugs:

Thanks for the update, Jo! Thinking of you and Nudger! Stay strong and be well! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x

Nothing darker to look at... in fact, BFN's today! :shrug: Temp nose-dive... Not hopeful. Will call and see if clinic is open tomorrow for bloods, if not then Monday if no AF. Blah!

Glad your follies look good! Wishing you all the luck on your EC! :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh meg!! I just came on here to see your update!

your not out yet keep smiling :)


----------



## Megg33k

Dranks loads of water before bed. Telling myself that was the problem! FX'd!


----------



## moggymay

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x

Exciting stuff :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays linz tell sam thinking of here jo hope nudger stays in for you hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 
*6:20 obs* &#8211; my pulse 71, bp 111/67, temp 36.3, nudgers HB ok, 2x antiB and 1x anti contraction given, as on empty stomach , shakes and palpitations really bad, - so tomoro will make sure I eat at the same time &#8211; even a cereal bar, to see if it helps 
*8am obs *&#8211; nudger HB fine, plenty wriggles happy little thing
Had a shower feel soo much better for it &#8211; however thrush is definitely settling in, 
*9am* &#8211; trace for 20-30 mins, nudger sooo active during it, drs happy &#8230;. 

oh and my hubbys silly - he rang me complaining about new washing achine this morning - took it bk to supermarket today - he'd only forgotten to take out the transport bolts from the drum!!! silly sod


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Nothing darker to look at... in fact, BFN's today! :shrug: Temp nose-dive... Not hopeful. Will call and see if clinic is open tomorrow for bloods, if not then Monday if no AF. Blah!
> 
> Glad your follies look good! Wishing you all the luck on your EC! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah hunny don't give up hope just yet! You still have time to get that bfp :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> Morning ladies
> *6:20 obs*  my pulse 71, bp 111/67, temp 36.3, nudgers HB ok, 2x antiB and 1x anti contraction given, as on empty stomach , shakes and palpitations really bad, - so tomoro will make sure I eat at the same time  even a cereal bar, to see if it helps
> *8am obs * nudger HB fine, plenty wriggles happy little thing
> Had a shower feel soo much better for it  however thrush is definitely settling in,
> *9am*  trace for 20-30 mins, nudger sooo active during it, drs happy .
> 
> oh and my hubbys silly - he rang me complaining about new washing achine this morning - took it bk to supermarket today - he'd only forgotten to take out the transport bolts from the drum!!! silly sod

Jo glad your ok and sounds like nudger is doing just fine in there. Yes remember to eat. Glad you got to have a shower :hugs:.
:dohh: for hubby :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

when they wake me up at 6 for tablets - im not ususlly coherant enogh to think - eat - hahahha but hopefullly i'll remember tomoro, i manage ok with the other doses - its just that first one at 6am lol

nudger is sooo active today! its great, but not for my bladder :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend i think i have o today my opk this morning is very very dark and my temps are 36.4 i will pop a pic on later when i get back from shopping xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop fingers crossed for u 

hey girls - time for an update - had a cry earlier, as my friends fly home today - and dont have time to travel up to see me before theyre due at the airport, so i've told david to take them to the beach, have some fun, and then i'll see him when he comes up later this evening

nudger is extremely active today cant tell if its cos im being less ative so just feeling more, or if its cos nudger is on a wriggle spurt! but my bladder is Boo's new hat and feet/leg like to wedge in my ribs and torment my lungs - i'll happy take all of it and more if it means nuger is happy there 

11:45 &#8211; meds &#8211; with food = much much better 
12:30 obs &#8211; Nudgers Hb all good , midwife happy with me, asked any leaking &#8211; nope&#8230;. Nudger very happy to kick 7 bells outa my ribs


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im broken i dont feel female anymore i just want to bleed:cry:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> i think im broken i dont feel female anymore i just want to bleed:cry:

awww Lindsey hun I'm sorry I know its very frustrating but hopefully your cycle will start soon hun...I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle so my cycle is all out of whack to this cycle I'm on cycle day 25 and still haven't showed ovulation on my temp chart...I didn't take my soy or vitex this cycle I was just trying to be all natural and see but look where I'm at now :cry:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> whoop fingers crossed for u
> 
> hey girls - time for an update - had a cry earlier, as my friends fly home today - and dont have time to travel up to see me before theyre due at the airport, so i've told david to take them to the beach, have some fun, and then i'll see him when he comes up later this evening
> 
> nudger is extremely active today cant tell if its cos im being less ative so just feeling more, or if its cos nudger is on a wriggle spurt! but my bladder is Boo's new hat and feet/leg like to wedge in my ribs and torment my lungs - i'll happy take all of it and more if it means nuger is happy there
> 
> 11:45  meds  with food = much much better
> 12:30 obs  Nudgers Hb all good , midwife happy with me, asked any leaking  nope. Nudger very happy to kick 7 bells outa my ribs

sending you lots of hugs hun...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...

woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

amy news from Meg?


----------



## caz & bob

linz hope she come for you hun jo glad hes a wiggler haha xxx


----------



## Doodar

LittleAurora said:


> amy news from Meg?

No but I'm guessing she will be signing on any time now. I really hope she gets those lines today.


----------



## Doodar

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger is most definately a wiggler - i have a feeling nudgers a girl!!! the waiting game for gender is gettig harder!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw are you not botherd what you get hun i have a boy i want a girl next are they going to scan you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

ill have a scan to check fluid levels end of next week - wed/thurs/fri . . . but i wont b asking gender - ive been soo good so far - i must stick it out lol


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?Click to expand...

woohoo!!! hun thats awesome about you getting your trigger shot tomorrow hope they are able to collect a nice round of feritle eggs...:happydance:

I went back to the doctor and from my MRI its not looking good I have a cervical strain its from c1 down to c7 in my neck and spine and the doctor said with one looking like mine I would have to skip the injections in my neck and go straight for surgery so I have to go to the hickory orthopedict surgeron this coming tuesday to see what they say about my MRI and xray from the hospital and then they would let me know what to do but me and my husband are thinking about getting a 2nd opinion and maybe talking to a chiroprator instead of having surgery I just hate also having to miss about 6 weeks of work since christmas is right around the corner also I have been on pain meds all this time and I can't go without them at all ....so please just keep me in your thoughts and prayers for this...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> nudger is most definately a wiggler - i have a feeling nudgers a girl!!! the waiting game for gender is gettig harder!!!!

awww hun thats great that she is a wiggler I love and miss those feelings when I was pregnant....:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here... Its still faint, but not as faint! :)



Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?Click to expand...

Fantastic! :)



MissyMojo said:


> ill have a scan to check fluid levels end of next week - wed/thurs/fri . . . but i wont b asking gender - ive been soo good so far - i must stick it out lol

Glad to hear they're watching you closely! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

:-k waiting on Megg....oh megg hun where are you at hun?....waiting on you....hoping that you have gotten your BFP...:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I'm here... Its still faint, but not as faint! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic! :)
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> ill have a scan to check fluid levels end of next week - wed/thurs/fri . . . but i wont b asking gender - ive been soo good so far - i must stick it out lolClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear they're watching you closely! :hugs:Click to expand...

yay!!! there's Megg...how are you doing hun?....yay thats awesome that its still positive hun....:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!!! hun thats awesome about you getting your trigger shot tomorrow hope they are able to collect a nice round of feritle eggs...:happydance:
> 
> I went back to the doctor and from my MRI its not looking good I have a cervical strain its from c1 down to c7 in my neck and spine and the doctor said with one looking like mine I would have to skip the injections in my neck and go straight for surgery so I have to go to the hickory orthopedict surgeron this coming tuesday to see what they say about my MRI and xray from the hospital and then they would let me know what to do but me and my husband are thinking about getting a 2nd opinion and maybe talking to a chiroprator instead of having surgery I just hate also having to miss about 6 weeks of work since christmas is right around the corner also I have been on pain meds all this time and I can't go without them at all ....so please just keep me in your thoughts and prayers for this...:hugs:Click to expand...

Oooh sounds nasty hun. Good luck with the surgeon on tues and yes I would think its definately worth getting a second opinion without a doubt. Let us know how you get on hun, thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

:happydance:go meggy! Go meggy! Go meggy! :happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sam :hugs:
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> 
> Megg can't wait to see that darker line today.
> 
> Afm back from todays scan and my follies have grown some more. I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and then estimated egg collection is tues.:happydance: not that I'm looking forward to it but you know just happy to be moving on.
> 
> Love to you all x
> 
> Exciting stuff :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny :hugs:. Back at clinic today to find out when to do my trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo can't wait to hear when you get the trigger shot....:happydance: I'm soo excited for you hun and hoping that this cycle you will be getting your BFP:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. Trigger shot tomorrow night and then egg collection on Tues. I'm sooooooo nervous!!!! How you doing hun have been back to the doctors yet?Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!!! hun thats awesome about you getting your trigger shot tomorrow hope they are able to collect a nice round of feritle eggs...:happydance:
> 
> I went back to the doctor and from my MRI its not looking good I have a cervical strain its from c1 down to c7 in my neck and spine and the doctor said with one looking like mine I would have to skip the injections in my neck and go straight for surgery so I have to go to the hickory orthopedict surgeron this coming tuesday to see what they say about my MRI and xray from the hospital and then they would let me know what to do but me and my husband are thinking about getting a 2nd opinion and maybe talking to a chiroprator instead of having surgery I just hate also having to miss about 6 weeks of work since christmas is right around the corner also I have been on pain meds all this time and I can't go without them at all ....so please just keep me in your thoughts and prayers for this...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh sounds nasty hun. Good luck with the surgeon on tues and yes I would think its definately worth getting a second opinion without a doubt. Let us know how you get on hun, thinking of you.:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun....:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im doing a nice sunday roast again and were having cake and custard for afters starving think i am 1 dpo today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)

Any news from Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)
> 
> Any news from Sam?

shes not very well full of flu, back for big scans next week to decide on deleivery date


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)
> 
> Any news from Sam?
> 
> shes not very well full of flu, back for big scans next week to decide on deleivery dateClick to expand...

Thanks for that, Linds! Love to her and Aggie! :hugs:

How are you feeling today, honey? Any better?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)
> 
> Any news from Sam?
> 
> shes not very well full of flu, back for big scans next week to decide on deleivery dateClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, Linds! Love to her and Aggie! :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling today, honey? Any better?Click to expand...

im doing ok doing as much research as i can b4 i go docs tues have found a consultant i want referd to and im not leaving the office until they do so


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)
> 
> Any news from Sam?
> 
> shes not very well full of flu, back for big scans next week to decide on deleivery dateClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, Linds! Love to her and Aggie! :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling today, honey? Any better?Click to expand...
> 
> im doing ok doing as much research as i can b4 i go docs tues have found a consultant i want referd to and im not leaving the office until they do soClick to expand...

Good!!! :) If you don't rally for yourself, no one else will! Bloody fantastic! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## LittleAurora

any news from you Meg??


----------



## Megg33k

LittleAurora said:


> any news from you Meg??

Darker today! :) Easy as can be to see in person, hard as hell to photograph! LOL But, this is the best one I got!
 



Attached Files:







926 frer no case back.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mtemptress

i can see it hun just but still there congrats hopefully i will be saying can ya see mine in about 2 weeks 1/2dpo today


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> i can see it hun just but still there congrats hopefully i will be saying can ya see mine in about 2 weeks 1/2dpo today

I'm sure we will! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

whooppp megg congrats hun hope i will be joining you xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope so too, Caz! Can't wait! :)


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> LittleAurora said:
> 
> 
> any news from you Meg??
> 
> Darker today! :) Easy as can be to see in person, hard as hell to photograph! LOL But, this is the best one I got!Click to expand...

woohoo!! megg I see it still...yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: sorry just so excited for you hun...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mmm... Sounds good, Caz! :)
> 
> Any news from Sam?
> 
> shes not very well full of flu, back for big scans next week to decide on deleivery dateClick to expand...

Lindsey please tell sam that I love her and I have sent a few messages with no replys...:hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Oooh Megg I can see it too! :happydance: :happydance: yaaaay! :hugs:
I told ya you would be getting one in no time! :) xx

Linds; hope you get to see the consultant and get all the info you need :hugs: also send Sam my love xx

mtemptress & caz; you'll both be having BFP's soon too! :hugs: xx

How are the rest of you doing?

AFM; Ah, I'm 35 weeks today! ..I'm slowly starting to get nervous now but excited at the same time. Going on a big shopping spree next week for baby things that we still need, which is quite alot.

Also I need to have a little rant here and get this off my chest ..I'm not in a very good mood right now and was actually in tears about 5 minutes ago because of David - firstly David's alarm didn't go off and that was my fault for aparently for not setting it, then downstairs were bird feathers all in the living room which means one of our cats has had a bird in here. I straight away got the hoover out and cleaned them all up while he stood there yelling at me telling me he hates the cats, he wants to get rid of them and he wants to stab them and then kicked one of them out of the door which got me upset. He is always mean to them and they are starting to not like him and he wonders why, gr ...then to make sure there was no dead bird in here, I pulled the sofa out to check and forgot to move the laptop from the arm of the sofa and it fell off and hit the floor (keep in mind, I had just got up, was still tired, am heavily pregnant and ache everywhere, little things do tend to slip my mind lately) and he starts yelling at me even more calling me a useless bitch and that if the laptop is broken it can be repaired with MY babies money, it wasn't our baby it was my baby ..which I wouldn't let happen anyway and so he checked it and the screen was a bit strange, like fuzzy and the colour had gone missing BUT it still worked. He was moaning that it's going to cost £150 to get it repaired ..all this yelling at me while I was in the kitchen cleaning up, with my back turned from him and crying because I don't need to be yelled at right now and I feel like crap as it is. Then he starts yelling at me more saying that if we didn't have a stupid baby on the way (then poked me really hard in the belly), how he'd be on holiday right now and not have to spend all his money on a stupid baby. The he stormed out of the door, slamming it as hard as he could behind him and went off to work ...now I feel like complete shit and can't stop crying and that all this is all my fault even though it isn't :cry: 
...oh and I fixed the laptop, all I done was gave the screen a quick tap and the colours came back and the fuzzyness went away.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw bigs :hugs:butterfly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Kelly! You don't need to be yelled at like that! That's rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Kelly thats really awful certainly not something that anyone should have to hear especially not in the latter stages of pregnancy.Maybe it was in the heat of the moment and he will realise what he has said once he has calmed down, he may apolgise. Maybe he has something else on his mind that he isn't sharing with you.

Megg what time is beta's?


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: kelly



guess who's home xxx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Meg


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: kelly
> 
> 
> 
> guess who's home xxx

Excellent news how you doin hun?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Kelly thats really awful certainly not something that anyone should have to hear especially not in the latter stages of pregnancy.Maybe it was in the heat of the moment and he will realise what he has said once he has calmed down, he may apolgise. Maybe he has something else on his mind that he isn't sharing with you.
> 
> Megg what time is beta's?

Beta was at 8:30.. should have results in about 30 min.



MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: kelly
> 
> 
> 
> guess who's home xxx

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Doodar

Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.


----------



## MissyMojo

dr came at rounds and said he was confident that as i'd had no more leaks or contractions sice admission on tuesday, that i'd be ok to rest up at home, i've bee discharged with enough anti contration tablets to see me through to 35+1, and a few days antbiotics. i have to monitor my temp at home, and i meet with a consulant at army hos -TPMH on 7th oct for check up and perhaps a scan, and then see my MW on 11 oct ....


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> dr came at rounds and said he was confident that as i'd had no more leaks or contractions sice admission on tuesday, that i'd be ok to rest up at home, i've bee discharged with enough anti contration tablets to see me through to 35+1, and a few days antbiotics. i have to monitor my temp at home, and i meet with a consulant at army hos -TPMH on 7th oct for check up and perhaps a scan, and then see my MW on 11 oct ....

Yay!!! Good Nudger :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:wave: Hey Ladies....May i join you?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.

Neg betas... just thought I should update...


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.
> 
> Neg betas... just thought I should update...Click to expand...

Oh I know hunny. I am so so sorry. Really feeling for you at the moment.:cry:


----------



## caz & bob

jo glad your home now good nudger xxxxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.
> 
> Neg betas... just thought I should update...Click to expand...

:hugs:It will happen for you honey, maybe this time it didnt but you are young and you have K so you can keep practising :bunny: and enjoy each other as I KNOW your time will come and I think you will be watching the next Olympics (in my mind it is the mens diving) whilst you giggle at K changing a nappy. I read your news before I did the boys baths and whilst I watched Jack splashing in the bubbles I was thinking bout your results and in my mind there you were giggling at K :wacko:


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.
> 
> Neg betas... just thought I should update...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:It will happen for you honey, maybe this time it didnt but you are young and you have K so you can keep practising :bunny: and enjoy each other as I KNOW your time will come and I think you will be watching the next Olympics (in my mind it is the mens diving) whilst you giggle at K changing a nappy. I read your news before I did the boys baths and whilst I watched Jack splashing in the bubbles I was thinking bout your results and in my mind there you were giggling at K :wacko:Click to expand...

Awwww cute.x


----------



## Doodar

Well I have trimmed my lady garden (I'm sure you all wanted to know that) ready for egg collection tomorrow and I have to say I am totally s***ing myself, be glad when it's over. Not had a phone call from the clinic as promised today so I am a bit peeved about that. I am guessing either they are thawing the sperm overnight or tomorrow morning.:wacko:


----------



## moggymay

Vicks good luck tomorow, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Megg can't wait I'm soooooo excited.
> 
> Neg betas... just thought I should update...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:It will happen for you honey, maybe this time it didnt but you are young and you have K so you can keep practising :bunny: and enjoy each other as I KNOW your time will come and I think you will be watching the next Olympics (in my mind it is the mens diving) whilst you giggle at K changing a nappy. I read your news before I did the boys baths and whilst I watched Jack splashing in the bubbles I was thinking bout your results and in my mind there you were giggling at K :wacko:Click to expand...

That's a cute image. I can't quite comprehend any reason we'd EVER watch the Olympics... We both HATE them... But I'll watch them if it will help! Just checked... Next Summer Olympics is Summer 2012... :dohh: Well, I guess I'd rather it happen sometime in the future than never... Although, I don't think I'm willing to try for another year. I don't think I can handle another year of heartbreak.



Doodar said:


> Well I have trimmed my lady garden (I'm sure you all wanted to know that) ready for egg collection tomorrow and I have to say I am totally s***ing myself, be glad when it's over. Not had a phone call from the clinic as promised today so I am a bit peeved about that. I am guessing either they are thawing the sperm overnight or tomorrow morning.:wacko:

Let me know how the EC goes, yeah? I'll be thinking of you... and I'm sort of tossing around jumping straight in to IVF.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, hope we are all well, 
Vicky good luck today, i am sure all will be fine,xx
Jo glad you are home now, take it easy,xx
Patty not had any mesg's from you, hope you and the amily are well, send me a msg via blackberry,xx
Megg, don't give up yet sweetie, keep those spirits high, it WILL happen!!,xx
Linds, any idea whats going on with cycle yet?xx
to everyone else howdy, hope ypu are all keeping well,xx

*so i am 33 weeks today and in a dilemma*
i am full of the flu at the min so feeling rather lousy to e honest, just want to crawl in bed and stay there lol. had a big scan yesterday and Lil Miss is weighing in at 5lb 3oz and measuring 34 weeks 3 days which is freaky as they are the exact measurements and gestation that LM was when she died. i am sure she will weigh less than that though as the morning LM died her scan said she was 6lb 7oz and she was only 5lb 3oz so there was a big difference but i am thinking she is over 4lb at least. blood flow looking good and no cord around neck or face.
so got 3 major scans this week aswell as my cyg monitoring then next week again big scan mon and wed then have to decide if we are pulling her out on the thursday (7th) or going to chance leaving her in for a little longer which to be honest is a very difficult decision to make, as we have been given the choice to have her when we want anytime between 7th and the 21st, we have been trying to make it now for 3 weeks and my consultant is looking for our answer next week and i don't know what to do for the best, see i think 34 weeks is too early and she would be better off in there for a little longer as she won't need SCBU for as long but then if i say yes leave her in and something goes wrong i would never forgive myself so i just really am stuck so opinions gratefully received.
i can't believe i may have my daughter in a week and 2 days....thats some crazy sh*t!!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

First, congrats on 33 weeks! :hugs: As far as the decision... I would personally have a hard time leaving her be... Her chances are good at 34 weeks, are they not? I mean, 36 is technically term. So, I would probably be more confident in her receiving her care outside the womb where she can be seen at all times and not worrying between scans and wondering "what if"... But, I've never been in any such situation... So, I'm only saying what I BELIEVE I would do!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, hope we are all well,
> Vicky good luck today, i am sure all will be fine,xx
> Jo glad you are home now, take it easy,xx
> Patty not had any mesg's from you, hope you and the amily are wellme a msg via blackberry,xx
> Megg, don't give up yet sweetie, keep those spirits high, it WILL happen!!,xx
> Linds, any idea whats going on with cycle yet?xx
> to everyone else howdy, hope ypu are all keeping well,xx
> 
> *so i am 33 weeks today and in a dilemma*
> i am full of the flu at the min so feeling rather lousy to e honest, just want to crawl in bed and stay there lol. had a big scan yesterday and Lil Miss is weighing in at 5lb 3oz and measuring 34 weeks 3 days which is freaky as they are the exact measurements and gestation that LM was when she died. i am sure she will weigh less than that though as the morning LM died her scan said she was 6lb 7oz and she was only 5lb 3oz so there was a big difference but i am thinking she is over 4lb at least. blood flow looking good and no cord around neck or face.
> so got 3 major scans this week aswell as my cyg monitoring then next week again big scan mon and wed then have to decide if we are pulling her out on the thursday (7th) or going to chance leaving her in for a little longer which to be honest is a very difficult decision to make, as we have been given the choice to have her when we want anytime between 7th and the 21st, we have been trying to make it now for 3 weeks and my consultant is looking for our answer next week and i don't know what to do for the best, see i think 34 weeks is too early and she would be better off in there for a little longer as she won't need SCBU for as long but then if i say yes leave her in and something goes wrong i would never forgive myself so i just really am stuck so opinions gratefully received.
> i can't believe i may have my daughter in a week and 2 days....thats some crazy sh*t!!!xxx

 you know whati think hunni :hugs: no idea whats going on with my cycles alough the pain from yest has now gone so maybe just maybe that was the big and powerful ov i hear so much about?


----------



## moggymay

Sam - I had my Sam at 35 weeks and no scbu! Only thing is Aggie wont have had all her womb lessons eg feeding properly so you have to teach her the bf suck/latch rather than suckle/chew mummys nipple. If you think about it term is 37 weeks so after that its only extra credit and chubbing up. Go with your instincts, they have been right this far and last time so go with your gut and your heart :hugs: I believe you will make the right decision!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey :hugs: all round x

Sam - i think i would be inclined to ask to have her out, as megg said, she an be watched like a hawk on the outside, x and you've had a course of ssteriods already to help boost her lungs x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all carnt wait for Tuesday to see my fs whooppppp sam i would ask for here out hun xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies just a quick update. I will pop back later to read posts.

Back from my egg collection and I got 15 eggs :happydance: and even better we have twitching sperm :yipee: I CANNOT BELIEVE IT. I know its not ideal but at least its twtiching which is more than it was before it was frozen. Clinic will phone later to let us know how both eggs and sperm are doing.

Speak later girls I'm going for a lie down. x


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome, Caz! Let us know how you get on!!!

SPECTACULAR!!! :hugs: Vickie! I'm SO happy for you! Twitching is actually amazing, all things considered! :yipee: Can't wait to hear about fertilization!

Our 1st IVF cycle starts Nov 1.


----------



## MissyMojo

whoo hoo Vickie :D amd :hugs: meg wishing you all the best for ur ivf x


----------



## moggymay

its a good day today!


----------



## Doodar

Sam hunny such a big decision to make. I bet it's such a heavy weight on your shoulders. I am inclined to agree with the others and bring her out or could they maybe keep you in for a few weeks to monitor you more closer, that way she could stay in for a little longer and your in the right place should she need to be delivered quickly.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Had a call from the clinic and 14 of the 15 eggs were mature enough to use and all 14 were injected with moving sperm. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!! and they only thawed one straw of sperm, we still have 3 in the freezer. So what was all the fuss about, I don't know. After all that negativity following the ssr I was ready to give up before I even started and the fact that they only thawed one straw when I was told they would have to thaw all 4 just find a few sperm and even then they may not survive. I'm just made up to have got this far. I can't wait for tomorrows phone call to see how many have fertilized.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg - Yay on having a date for starting IVF hun, sorry the IUI didnt work out though :hugs:

Sam - I am inclined to say go with the 7th too. My neice was born at 33 wks and she is now a boistrous 6 year old! Go with your instincts though :hugs: We're all rooting for you and witchlette Aggie and Lilly-Maye will be lookin out for her too I'm sure! :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i was 34 and 3 and now a moany 24 nealy 25 yr old:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Had a call from the clinic and 14 of the 15 eggs were mature enough to use and all 14 were injected with moving sperm. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!! and they only thawed one straw of sperm, we still have 3 in the freezer. So what was all the fuss about, I don't know. After all that negativity following the ssr I was ready to give up before I even started and the fact that they only thawed one straw when I was told they would have to thaw all 4 just find a few sperm and even then they may not survive. I'm just made up to have got this far. I can't wait for tomorrows phone call to see how many have fertilized.

OMG! How dare they have worried you like they did? What crap! That's amazing! :hugs: Can't wait for you to report back tomorrow!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Meggy, I know it's crap isn't it. I don't understand all the negativity.
Glad your looking ahead hunny. Tons and tons of luck for your ivf cycle hun.

I can't sleep :hissy:. Hubby has been coughing all night. He is starting with a cold and a cough, can you believe it. All the times to catch a cold and it has to be now :hissy: I feel like asking him to leave the house for a few weeks.


----------



## moggymay

colds can be good Vicks, they lower your immunity so can make body less likely to reject visitors iykwim


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, been up all night with restless legs and coughing so feel like poo today, can't wait for this flu to go, any takers? hope you are all well today,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

looking forward to hearing good news today vicky!!! i demand it!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Sam - hope you feel better soon -im due another dose of my anti contraction med in 40 mins - soo dont like the side effects from them, even nudger seems to react to them!

ive become very hooked on City of wonder on Facebook - its soo additive


----------



## Doodar

Sam I would have gladly taken it in any other circumstances, but at this moment in time I will sadly have to turn down the offer. Thanks anyway lol.:hugs: hope your feeling better soon hunny.:hugs:.

Jo :hugs: for the contraction meds. Not much longer now, just think how much they are helping little nudger.


----------



## Doodar

AFM I GOT NINE EMBRYOS!!!:yipee:
Nine!!!! Nine!!!!! I got nine embryos can you believe it because I can't. Oh my god I am in shock. Looks like we will get to transfer stage and they are taking them a day further and transfering Sat.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :loopy:

I am so happy for you :)

Lots love and :hugs:

Wise ladies ticker once said.....

"nobody said it would be easy, they just promised it would be worth it!"


----------



## Doodar

My God and how right they were!!! lol. Love it.:happydance:
I'm still in shock. I can't believe it.


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic news vickie!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw good new doodar so glad :hi: to all of you xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thats great new doodar hun:happydance:

well ladies i know im just guessing but i THINK i am around 2- 3 dpo today as when was in london had major bad stabbing /sharp/ cramping feeling and drenched in so much ewcm. and now i have achey usual af type pains [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Vickie... I have tears of joy for you!! 9?! Oh, sweetie! I can't imagine how pleased you must be! I'll be thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hehehe check out the ticker ladies:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: for CD1!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies yayyyy linz glad shes got you fx for you this cycle xxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> AFM I GOT NINE EMBRYOS!!!:yipee:
> Nine!!!! Nine!!!!! I got nine embryos can you believe it because I can't. Oh my god I am in shock. Looks like we will get to transfer stage and they are taking them a day further and transfering Sat.:happydance::happydance:

:happydance:YAY!!!!! hun thats awesome 9 woohoo!!!! sooooo excited for you ....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> thats great new doodar hun:happydance:
> 
> well ladies i know im just guessing but i THINK i am around 2- 3 dpo today as when was in london had major bad stabbing /sharp/ cramping feeling and drenched in so much ewcm. and now i have achey usual af type pains [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Lindsey I was just thinking now this long cycle that your still on if you got your BFP soon from this cycle then that means that Gail was correct for you because your still on that same cycle that she perdicted for you hun...am I thinking correctly or not:coffee:just been thinking about it alot


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, hope we are all well,
> Vicky good luck today, i am sure all will be fine,xx
> Jo glad you are home now, take it easy,xx
> Patty not had any mesg's from you, hope you and the amily are well, send me a msg via blackberry,xx
> Megg, don't give up yet sweetie, keep those spirits high, it WILL happen!!,xx
> Linds, any idea whats going on with cycle yet?xx
> to everyone else howdy, hope ypu are all keeping well,xx
> 
> *so i am 33 weeks today and in a dilemma*
> i am full of the flu at the min so feeling rather lousy to e honest, just want to crawl in bed and stay there lol. had a big scan yesterday and Lil Miss is weighing in at 5lb 3oz and measuring 34 weeks 3 days which is freaky as they are the exact measurements and gestation that LM was when she died. i am sure she will weigh less than that though as the morning LM died her scan said she was 6lb 7oz and she was only 5lb 3oz so there was a big difference but i am thinking she is over 4lb at least. blood flow looking good and no cord around neck or face.
> so got 3 major scans this week aswell as my cyg monitoring then next week again big scan mon and wed then have to decide if we are pulling her out on the thursday (7th) or going to chance leaving her in for a little longer which to be honest is a very difficult decision to make, as we have been given the choice to have her when we want anytime between 7th and the 21st, we have been trying to make it now for 3 weeks and my consultant is looking for our answer next week and i don't know what to do for the best, see i think 34 weeks is too early and she would be better off in there for a little longer as she won't need SCBU for as long but then if i say yes leave her in and something goes wrong i would never forgive myself so i just really am stuck so opinions gratefully received.
> i can't believe i may have my daughter in a week and 2 days....thats some crazy sh*t!!!xxx

hey Sam hun I bet I have sent it to wrong person through my phone I had to get a new cell phone my other one went down its not working at all and I can't even get my pictures off of it...so if you would send me a message and see if I get if from you that way I will have your contact information on my new phone please...thanks hun and I hope you get to feeling better I'm sorry that your feeling so ill...praying it goes away fast for you hun...love ya.:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> hehehe check out the ticker ladies:happydance:

did you start your cycle Lindsey????? woohoo!!! if you did hun now you can move forward....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies I'm posting about my neck & spine problems....so here is what has happened so far ladies...please keep me in your thoughts and prayers...

well I wanted to post an update about my doctors appointment for my neck...instead of doing surgery right now they are going to be doing 2 steriod shots into my spine and neck I go for the first one tomorrow...please keep me in your thoughts and prayers....I'm just happy that I don't have to have surgery but the doctor did say that if after the 2 shots if I'm not 85% better then they would have to do the surgery...so if Morag if your reading this I will be buying some reiki healings from you hun to help with my healing if your able hun...thanks everyone talk to you all soon

Hey Ladies, well I just woke up from my long nap after going and having the injection done and let me say OH MY GOSH!!!! it hurt soooo bad... but I laid still while they done it and thank goodness its all over with ....my left arm and left side is kinda numb from the meds that were injected also to numb it but I'm still kinda droggy.. but anyways its over and I have to have another one in 2 weeks and I'm not looking forward to it...but time will tell how its working but I wanted to say THANK YOU all for your well wishes they mean alot to me....


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Patty! :hugs: :hugs: I can't even imagine what you must be feeling, honey! I wish I could take the pain away for you!


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... We all know my betas were negative 2 days ago. I have (at best) a 12 day LP... I checked all of my charts and I've never gotten past 13dpo without bleeding... usually spotting earlier. Today is 16dpo and the only spotting I had was at 5am this morning... nothing since. I don't even feel like she's coming. I DO bleed after I ovulate... So, this makes no sense. He's assured me that I had to have ovulated. My boobs are still ridiculously sore sometimes, dreams are still crazy and vivid, I'm still getting stray cramps that don't feel like AF, and I just woke up from a nap that makes my grand sleeping total for today about 14.5 hours :shock:... I'm losing my freakin' mind! :hissy:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Patty! :hugs: :hugs: I can't even imagine what you must be feeling, honey! I wish I could take the pain away for you!

thanks so much Megg...yep its bad the pain is just crazy hun....and the meds make me damn crazy thats forsure...lol....but I'm hoping that these 2 injections will help me....:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Patty! :hugs: :hugs: I can't even imagine what you must be feeling, honey! I wish I could take the pain away for you!
> 
> thanks so much Megg...yep its bad the pain is just crazy hun....and the meds make me damn crazy thats forsure...lol....but I'm hoping that these 2 injections will help me....:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too! You definitely deserve some peace! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hehehe check out the ticker ladies:happydance:
> 
> did you start your cycle Lindsey????? woohoo!!! if you did hun now you can move forward....:hugs:Click to expand...

yep hun but begining to think that maybe its an annovulatry bleed as not heavy but so painfull:shrug:


----------



## Doodar

Patty hun it sounds awful. So sorry your suffering. I know the injections hurt but I really hope they work for you so you don't have to go through surgery. Thinking of you hun :hugs:. Sending lots of healing thoughts x

Linz :happydance: for day 1, you've waited long enough.:hugs:

Megg how frustrating is that. Have you spoken to the doctor about it? can you have betas done again and then maybe start on the provera? limbo is such a horrible place to be left in. Love to you hun :hugs:.

Love and :hug: to everyone else. x


----------



## LittleAurora

Amelia was born at 34 weeks. no scbu needed!! so hopfully you are the same


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Patty hun it sounds awful. So sorry your suffering. I know the injections hurt but I really hope they work for you so you don't have to go through surgery. Thinking of you hun :hugs:. Sending lots of healing thoughts x
> 
> Linz :happydance: for day 1, you've waited long enough.:hugs:
> 
> Megg how frustrating is that. Have you spoken to the doctor about it? can you have betas done again and then maybe start on the provera? limbo is such a horrible place to be left in. Love to you hun :hugs:.
> 
> Love and :hug: to everyone else. x

So frustrating! I spoke to them yesterday. She said to wait until Monday, and (if no AF) test again... Then, I suppose I'll start Provera if she still hasn't shown. But, I have all the symptoms of still high progesterone! They're usually LONG gone by now. Going into 17dpo... and all I've had that was promising was a teeny bit of pinkish tinted CM about 24 hours ago... not a single thing since!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

why oh why did i ask for this sooooooooooo painfull now have taken to my bed with a heat pack im not heavy but the pain is so bad:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babe xxxx its bound to b painful, avin that long to store up plus musces not used for a while gting a wake up call xxx


----------



## Doodar

Linz sorry your suffering hun :hugs: maybe a nice warm bath would help.

Megg were you taking any progesterone suppliments after the iui? or do you think maybe its the hcg shot playing havoc with you. I hope she shows soon hun :hugs:.

AFM I'm in a rush but just wanted to share this with you quickly. The clinic have just phoned and of the 9 embies 2 are grade 2-3 but 7 are grade 1-2 and looking perfect with the potential to make it to blastocyst stage. I have until tomorrow morning to make that decision. Do I risk taking them to blast and having none to transfer or freeze or do I just go with it. Also she said blast transfer would take place on day 6 (Mon) instead of day 5, now whether this is because they don't open on a Sunday I don't know, but if it is would that extra day be detrimental to it. Or do I just go with the day 3 (tomorrow) transfer and know that I have at least got to transfer. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. I can't even believe we are having to make this decision. I am just amazed.


----------



## moggymay

Sorry to sound thick on the issue but is grade 1-2 better than 2-3 or the other way around? Do you have to do the same with all of them?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Linz sorry your suffering hun :hugs: maybe a nice warm bath would help.
> 
> Megg were you taking any progesterone suppliments after the iui? or do you think maybe its the hcg shot playing havoc with you. I hope she shows soon hun :hugs:.
> 
> AFM I'm in a rush but just wanted to share this with you quickly. The clinic have just phoned and of the 9 embies 2 are grade 2-3 but 7 are grade 1-2 and looking perfect with the potential to make it to blastocyst stage. I have until tomorrow morning to make that decision. Do I risk taking them to blast and having none to transfer or freeze or do I just go with it. Also she said blast transfer would take place on day 6 (Mon) instead of day 5, now whether this is because they don't open on a Sunday I don't know, but if it is would that extra day be detrimental to it. Or do I just go with the day 3 (tomorrow) transfer and know that I have at least got to transfer. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. I can't even believe we are having to make this decision. I am just amazed.

No progesterone supplements. That blasted HCG shot has been out of my system for 11 days now... We really can't consider it a factor. It would have dropped to ~3mIU 11 days ago, then would have been in the 0.7-something range 2 days later. So, OVER a week! Plus, my blood test was <1. So, its 100% gone and has nothing to do with this. The trigger was the last substance put into my body... Nothing else taken, injected, etc since then! 

I'd probably try to hold out for blasties... They're more likely to take. The 7 grade 1-2's should make it I'd think. The 2-3's might even make it! But, its totally up to you! :hugs:



moggymay said:


> Sorry to sound thick on the issue but is grade 1-2 better than 2-3 or the other way around? Do you have to do the same with all of them?

Grade 1 is best... Like Grade A in meat and dairy! :)


----------



## moggymay

thanks Meg - I did the dreaded google and it said it depended on the clinic :wacko: 

Vicks only you can decide - what does OH think?


----------



## Doodar

Think I'm gonna see what tomorrow brings. The embryologist is phoning us first thing in the morning to let us know how the embryos are doing and to tell us what she thinks we sould do. I do trust them, afterall they have got us this far and I am willing to go with whatever they suggest. I will question the day 6 transfer though because thats the only thing I am not happy about. So we will see what tomorrow holds for us. The next decision if we get to blast is do we transer one or two hmmmmm!! all these decisions.


----------



## CJSG1977

I have to say I am unbelievably intrigued. I have had a personal interest in things like this for a long time however I fall more on the clairvoyance side (as thats more where my gifts lie), although I have done very few and minor binding spells (dont want to mess too much with what I dont know, my way of trying to show respect)

I'm 33 and my dh is 21... *blushes* LOL We have been trying to conceive for 2yr 9mths and have had a total of 5 mc's (and I had one before I met him)

Can you tell me more about what it is you do...as I am still trying to read through.

Many Thanks! xx


----------



## Megg33k

I would always go with 2, if given the choice! But, I'm crazy! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> I have to say I am unbelievably intrigued. I have had a personal interest in things like this for a long time however I fall more on the clairvoyance side (as thats more where my gifts lie), although I have done very few and minor binding spells (dont want to mess too much with what I dont know, my way of trying to show respect)
> 
> I'm 33 and my dh is 21... *blushes* LOL We have been trying to conceive for 2yr 9mths and have had a total of 5 mc's (and I had one before I met him)
> 
> Can you tell me more about what it is you do...as I am still trying to read through.
> 
> Many Thanks! xx

Sam isn't casting anymore. It would be detrimental to the health of herself and her unborn daughter. So, now we just support each other through our journeys! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well you dont get better than that!!!!! My stress levels have dropped and understanding of my situation has improved since being on here. Nice to bump into you here Megg, I hope your doing ok. Cant believe your 17DPO! Like you said though....there really is no reason for it. Do you plan on testing again....or are you just going to wait for them to promote a bleed?? x


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Well you dont get better than that!!!!! My stress levels have dropped and understanding of my situation has improved since being on here. Nice to bump into you here Megg, I hope your doing ok. Cant believe your 17DPO! Like you said though....there really is no reason for it. Do you plan on testing again....or are you just going to wait for them to promote a bleed?? x

Its hard not to bump into me on BnB! :haha:

Uhm... I tested today (like a fool) and got what I'm calling a BFN, because I'm convinced that the line I was seeing (and still am) must be the antibody strip. It hasn't changed in color and its pretty well always there. So, its just a flaw in the FRER's that didn't used to be there. If no AF on Monday, I will test one more time to make sure there's nothing blatantly obvious and then... I don't know. I really struggle with the idea of having to promote the bleed when I'm sure it should come naturally. I hope I don't make it to Monday, to be honest! :shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, sending you all hugs and love,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, Sam, my dear! How's you and Aggie? :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh morning all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies the weather her is rain rain got soaked this morning takeing my lad school carnt go the gym so just chilling xxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Morning girly wirlies,

How we all doing?

Megg any signs of the witch yet? Your situation is baffling me. I can only think that all those drugs have messed up your cycles. I pray the witch arrives for you soon hun x

Sam love to you and agg's hun how you doing? 

Love and huge :hug: to the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM we have decided after much deliberation to allow the embies to go on to blast stage. I am soooooo nervous about it. I just hope we haven't pushed our luck too far. So it's all or nothing now girls. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed, Vickie! :hugs: No sign of her.. no. :(


----------



## MissyMojo

everything tightly crossed for you vickie xx

im meh - had a really sh1te start to the day, and tbh i dont hold much hope for my mood to improve a great deal, but at least im not crying on my living room floor soaked in milk - yes i really did cry over spilt milk - :cry: it was just the final straw!


----------



## Megg33k

Its one of those days, Jo! Let it out! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 3 for me wooop cant believe im foanly ont hat day haha going out with ben in a bit to pick up some soy gonna tke it from today to cd 7:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck linz hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> everything tightly crossed for you vickie xx
> 
> im meh - had a really sh1te start to the day, and tbh i dont hold much hope for my mood to improve a great deal, but at least im not crying on my living room floor soaked in milk - yes i really did cry over spilt milk - :cry: it was just the final straw!

:hug:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Patty hun it sounds awful. So sorry your suffering. I know the injections hurt but I really hope they work for you so you don't have to go through surgery. Thinking of you hun :hugs:. Sending lots of healing thoughts x
> 
> Linz :happydance: for day 1, you've waited long enough.:hugs:
> 
> Megg how frustrating is that. Have you spoken to the doctor about it? can you have betas done again and then maybe start on the provera? limbo is such a horrible place to be left in. Love to you hun :hugs:.
> 
> Love and :hug: to everyone else. x

thanks so much hun...I'm still having pain so I go for another injection on october 13th so then we will see how it goes then I have to have weekly therapy for strenghting my arm again...but anyways thanks hun for your well wishes they mean alot ...


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, sending you all hugs and love,xx

Hey Sam hun how are you doing?...miss you...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Morning girly wirlies,
> 
> How we all doing?
> 
> Megg any signs of the witch yet? Your situation is baffling me. I can only think that all those drugs have messed up your cycles. I pray the witch arrives for you soon hun x
> 
> Sam love to you and agg's hun how you doing?
> 
> Love and huge :hug: to the rest of you lovely ladies.
> 
> AFM we have decided after much deliberation to allow the embies to go on to blast stage. I am soooooo nervous about it. I just hope we haven't pushed our luck too far. So it's all or nothing now girls. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

fingers are crossed for you hun...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies god i do not like soy lole gave me such a bad night but its worth it in the long run i guess:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

as sam hasnt posted i shall do her update for ya ladies lol well as much as i can remember. she went to cardiff yest for her bloods and scan bloodflow isnt too good with the cord, cord round aggies kneck so delivery is set for one pm on thursday they desison was made for her


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a quick photo update from us!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P280810_142202.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00085-20100930-0839.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00067-20100929-1034.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03969.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03968.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03938.jpg

'tallica baby!!!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0302-1.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0287-1.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

thnks for the update lindz - send her my love n hugs, when u next speak with her 

aww she's looking sooo adorable now aurora!


----------



## Doodar

Aw Linz send sam and aggie my love, tell her I will be thinking about her. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> as sam hasnt posted i shall do her update for ya ladies lol well as much as i can remember. she went to cardiff yest for her bloods and scan bloodflow isnt too good with the cord, cord round aggies kneck so delivery is set for one pm on thursday they desison was made for her

Oh my! Thur PM!!!! EEK! Thinking of them! All my love!



LittleAurora said:


> here is a quick photo update from us!!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P280810_142202.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00085-20100930-0839.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00067-20100929-1034.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03969.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03968.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03938.jpg
> 
> 'tallica baby!!!
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0302-1.jpg
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0287-1.jpg

OMG! She is GORGEOUS! :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all chilling today watching the rugby and pain today in my left side like o pin done a opk and it was light so dont no what it can be thank linz for the up date hun tell here think of her sending big hugs aroura lovely pic hun she is gaWjust xxxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

LittleAurora said:


> here is a quick photo update from us!!
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/P280810_142202.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00085-20100930-0839.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/IMG00067-20100929-1034.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03969.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03968.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC03938.jpg
> 
> 'tallica baby!!!
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0302-1.jpg
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/DSC_0287-1.jpg

awwww ain't she beautiful....those are wonderful pictures thanks for sharing them with us...love them all.....:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all anyone no how sam is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all anyone no how sam is xxxxxxxxx

yep shes fine is in panic mode over thursday lol


----------



## mtemptress

aurora i love the pics , especially the metallica top good choice lol!!!


----------



## Doodar

Aw send her my love Linz. Thinking about her and aggie :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hey Girls I was reading through my protocol paperwork and it says on there that I can test 16 days after my hcg trigger shot. If you count trigger as day 1 then 16 days later would take me to Oct 11th. I don't want to get carried away with myself but take a look at the very first page of this thread and come back to me with your thoughts.

Embryo transfer today I'm excited and nervous.EEEK!!


----------



## Tulip

Ooooooooooooooooh Doodar that really is spooky! It absolutely has to be a sign. Good luck for your transfer - eeeek!

Sam, hope your meet with neonatal goes well today, will text you later. Have updated your 3rd Tri thread, hope that's OK.

Lots of love all round - Linz, I have high hopes for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

That's very cool, Vickie! Seems like a good sign!!! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies had such a rough night not slept very well :wacko: been texting sam since about 5 ish this morn got herself worried and convinced that she had lost aggie die to dreams shes been having but after 5 mins found a hb shes taking her bags with her today so may even be deliverd today depending on cord


----------



## WhisperOfHope

doodar thats so cool hope its a good sign it must be:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies had such a rough night not slept very well :wacko: been texting sam since about 5 ish this morn got herself worried and convinced that she had lost aggie die to dreams shes been having but after 5 mins found a hb shes taking her bags with her today so may even be deliverd today depending on cord

OMG! So relieved she found Aggie's HB! Thinking of her, regardless when lil miss is delivered! Please do let us know! :hugs: Thank you for the updates!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies had such a rough night not slept very well :wacko: been texting sam since about 5 ish this morn got herself worried and convinced that she had lost aggie die to dreams shes been having but after 5 mins found a hb shes taking her bags with her today so may even be deliverd today depending on cord
> 
> OMG! So relieved she found Aggie's HB! Thinking of her, regardless when lil miss is delivered! Please do let us know! :hugs: Thank you for the updates!Click to expand...

i will do its still scheduled for thurs but shes taking her bags n that today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sams bac at hosp tomoz for monitering weds for a scan and thursday delivery she did want her out now but she cant as has to wait 48 hours from her heparin


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Good call re: the heparin! Sending Sam love from across the pond! Hold strong, Aggie!


----------



## Shey

Hope all goes well for Sam and Aggie. Sending my thoughts and prayers out to her.


----------



## Doodar

Sam if your reading hunny I am thinking of you and aggie.:hugs:

AFM today went great. I have two embryos on board and I'm officially in the 2ww yay!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Sam if your reading hunny I am thinking of you and aggie.:hugs:
> 
> AFM today went great. I have two embryos on board and I'm officially in the 2ww yay!!!!!

wooooohoooo!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Tulip said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh Doodar that really is spooky! It absolutely has to be a sign. Good luck for your transfer - eeeek!
> 
> Sam, hope your meet with neonatal goes well today, will text you later. Have updated your 3rd Tri thread, hope that's OK.
> 
> Lots of love all round - Linz, I have high hopes for you this cycle :hugs:




Megg33k said:


> That's very cool, Vickie! Seems like a good sign!!! :)




lindseyanne said:


> doodar thats so cool hope its a good sign it must be:hugs:

I certainly hope so girls x


----------



## MissyMojo

Fingers crossed for you vickie darlin, and my legs too. . Until they get pins and needles x x Luvz ya x


----------



## Megg33k

So exciting, Vickie! :hugs: OMG! PUPO!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fs tomorrow whooopppp xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Caz!


----------



## moggymay

go Vicks, think it is fate! :hugs:

Thinking of you Sam - any news Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> go Vicks, think it is fate! :hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you Sam - any news Linds?

yeh talking to her on yahoo atm matts taking his paternity leave from tomz to look after her as she had a bit of a melt down today at hosp but shes doing ok now :)


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Vicky!!! I hope they set up camp and dont move out for 9 months!!

GL Caz!!!! I mhave mine in a few weeks.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Positive vibes and strength to Aggie and Sam form Canada! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies when the fs today hes sending me to a man called mr fox for him to help my with the 2 losses i have had so he will hopefully get to the bottom of this and when i have seen him we have to go back to the fs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Quiet on here!!

Glad your getting somewhere caz, hope you get some answers.

Sam Sending lots of love, will be thinking about you tomorrow hunny.:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

matt isnt entitlted to paternity leave so he now has to go back to work friday


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon ladies, 

i broke bed rest rules today - went to the supermarket with hubby - i jst had to get out of the house b4 i went mad, took it really slow and just wandered the aisles at a snails pace - took over an hour to get round, what esentially is only a lil bigger than a conrner shop - but it felt good to get out :)

i got the hospital in the morning . . . so i'm nervous, and tomoro's my last anti contraction tablet at 6pm


----------



## MissyMojo

say what - its the sodding law!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

How come, Linz? x


----------



## Megg33k

How is Matt not entitled to paternity leave?


----------



## Doodar

Is he not entitled to paternity leave without pay? I thought everyone was entitled to this. If not then his employer needs to take a long hard look at himself Geez!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> How come, Linz? x




Megg33k said:


> How is Matt not entitled to paternity leave?




Doodar said:


> Is he not entitled to paternity leave without pay? I thought everyone was entitled to this. If not then his employer needs to take a long hard look at himself Geez!!!

hasnt been there long enough if he takes leave without pay they will have NO money coming in so hes got to go back friday


----------



## Megg33k

Shite! :( How's Sam doing? What time is Aggie scheduled to make an appearance?


----------



## Shey

Yay how is Sam doing? how's Aggie doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Shite! :( How's Sam doing? What time is Aggie scheduled to make an appearance?

shes just text bloods all done consent for signed c secyiion scheduald for 1 pm tomoz


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Shite! :( How's Sam doing? What time is Aggie scheduled to make an appearance?
> 
> shes just text bloods all done consent for signed c secyiion scheduald for 1 pm tomozClick to expand...

Oh wow! So, that's 7am my time! EEK! It'll likely be done when I wake up! Can't stop thinking of them!!! 

How're you? We seem to ask you lots about Sam since you've become our liaison, but we do still care about you too! I swear!


----------



## Tulip

Oooh, High on the monitor Linz.... Soy kicking in?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Shite! :( How's Sam doing? What time is Aggie scheduled to make an appearance?
> 
> shes just text bloods all done consent for signed c secyiion scheduald for 1 pm tomozClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! So, that's 7am my time! EEK! It'll likely be done when I wake up! Can't stop thinking of them!!!
> 
> How're you? We seem to ask you lots about Sam since you've become our liaison, but we do still care about you too! I swear!Click to expand...

im doing ok didnt get the job i went for:nope: got horrible ibs type pain today maikng me feel mso uncomfy hoping its agood sign re hormones. shall ring sam tonight and pass on messeges if any one wants me too:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Oooh, High on the monitor Linz.... Soy kicking in?

i sure hope so im ot even botherd about a bfp this mth just wanna concentrait on hol and getting a normal cycle lol


----------



## Tulip

Got everything crossed for you hun... that last one was a beeeeeyatch xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Got everything crossed for you hun... that last one was a beeeeeyatch xx

ur telling me lol i just want a normal cycle b4 i fall preg so i know im not broken if that even makes sence lol


----------



## moggymay

lindseyanne said:


> matt isnt entitlted to paternity leave so he now has to go back to work friday

Will his bosses not give him compassionate leave instead? Surely they can do something for him?


----------



## Shey

Linds tell Sam that I wish her the best of luck with the c-section and that I hope everything goes well.


----------



## moggymay

Linds sounds like the soy might be working for you? Realy hope it helps. When do you see the doc in Germany - that must be soon now, hopefully they will give some insight into your cycles. I am still leaning towards pcos in which case hoepfully the soy will help - it did me! PCOS just means we have to be more patient - Mogster took ages and Jack almost as long! :hugs:

Can you pass a big hug to Sam for me from me and the boys. Tell her to trust her instincts as they always seem to be right. Will mentally be holding her hand and sending Aggie lots of love and the crib notes to the weeks she isnt in Sams tummy. Thoughts are with her and hope you will be able to keep us posted tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds sounds like the soy might be working for you? Realy hope it helps. When do you see the doc in Germany - that must be soon now, hopefully they will give some insight into your cycles. I am still leaning towards pcos in which case hoepfully the soy will help - it did me! PCOS just means we have to be more patient - Mogster took ages and Jack almost as long! :hugs:
> 
> Can you pass a big hug to Sam for me from me and the boys. Tell her to trust her instincts as they always seem to be right. Will mentally be holding her hand and sending Aggie lots of love and the crib notes to the weeks she isnt in Sams tummy. Thoughts are with her and hope you will be able to keep us posted tomorrow :hugs:

we couldnt get an apointment sorted for when we are over so cant do it but i do feel that both the macca and soy are doing something this cycle already as keep having hot flushes lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> matt isnt entitlted to paternity leave so he now has to go back to work friday
> 
> Will his bosses not give him compassionate leave instead? Surely they can do something for him?Click to expand...

they wont do anything hes gota go bk hes not happy about it but they need the money


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Shite! :( How's Sam doing? What time is Aggie scheduled to make an appearance?
> 
> shes just text bloods all done consent for signed c secyiion scheduald for 1 pm tomozClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! So, that's 7am my time! EEK! It'll likely be done when I wake up! Can't stop thinking of them!!!
> 
> How're you? We seem to ask you lots about Sam since you've become our liaison, but we do still care about you too! I swear!Click to expand...
> 
> im doing ok didnt get the job i went for:nope: got horrible ibs type pain today maikng me feel mso uncomfy hoping its agood sign re hormones. shall ring sam tonight and pass on messeges if any one wants me too:)Click to expand...

Boo to not getting the job and the pain! :hugs:

Just let her know that she and Aggie are in my thoughts and that I wish her all the best for tomorrow! Sending massive love from across the pond!


----------



## MissyMojo

linz - glad you feel like soy and macca are working for you?

would matt not be elligble to take the 2 weeks as upaid leave from his employer but get income support in that time - im sure i saw something on direct.gov site about that ... might be worth matt ringing citizens advice? see if they know any way round it?

send Sam all my love-i'll text her the same too x x x 

im doing lright cept petrified that stopping my tablets means i'll suddenly go into labour


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got my second high on the cbfm but it will prob be like that as doesnt know my cycle as we reset it. have had some wird tingly tabby feeling in my tummy on the left hand side today never felt it b4:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Have you ever used Soy before? You'll feel all sorts of new things with it! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Have you ever used Soy before? You'll feel all sorts of new things with it! LOL

no never took it cd 3- cd 7 this cycle and feel like sumins going on already lol


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for u linz,

any chance u could redo my siggy? since we've practically made it to 34 weeks ?

change it to - counting down to meet you - hang in there nudgery boo ???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> fingers crossed for u linz,
> 
> any chance u could redo my siggy? since we've practically made it to 34 weeks ?
> 
> change it to - counting down to meet you - hang in there nudgery boo ???

sure hun will do it for you in a wee while:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever used Soy before? You'll feel all sorts of new things with it! LOL
> 
> no never took it cd 3- cd 7 this cycle and feel like sumins going on already lolClick to expand...

Ah! Makes sense! Yes, there IS something going on already! I promise! LOL You'll notice LOTS of new things... Just wait! :winkwink: I miss it so much!


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks linz babe - oh and did u ever get ur number off ben?? so i can txt u after my hos apt 2moro


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thanks linz babe - oh and did u ever get ur number off ben?? so i can txt u after my hos apt 2moro

no lol i shall steal his phone ina min and send u a msg:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever used Soy before? You'll feel all sorts of new things with it! LOL
> 
> no never took it cd 3- cd 7 this cycle and feel like sumins going on already lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah! Makes sense! Yes, there IS something going on already! I promise! LOL You'll notice LOTS of new things... Just wait! :winkwink: I miss it so much!Click to expand...

ive been kipping in the spare room the past few days as the soy combined with macca has been keeping me awake lol and ben LIKES his sleep lol


----------



## Tulip

Oh Linds would you please make me a siggy when Munch arrives if you have time? :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Oh Linds would you please make me a siggy when Munch arrives if you have time? :flower:

sure hun just let me know when you want it:)


----------



## Tulip

Thank you!


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks for updating mine for me:D

lets see how long nudger sticks for


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Thank you!

your welcome:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> thanks for updating mine for me:D
> 
> lets see how long nudger sticks for

37- 38 weeks


----------



## MissyMojo

im betting on 36+3 - oct 25th
lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies had my fs appointment yesterday it went well i have to go and see a mr fox about my miscarriages i have had so he should sort us out my fs said that its implanting but my body is rejecting it for some reason so i will let you all no more when i have see mr fox linz hun hows sam any news Tell here im thinking about here xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam wanted me to post her last bump pic for you ladies
 



Attached Files:







IMG00445_20101006_19581.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Lovely bump she has! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh wow! Lovely bump she has! :)

shes really anxiouse n nervouse incase it all goes wrong


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Lovely bump she has! :)
> 
> shes really anxiouse n nervouse incase it all goes wrongClick to expand...

Aww! I'm sure! Its to be expected! But, we're all still praying for our favorite little witchlette! I'm sure she'll feel a million times better when she has a warm, wriggly little Aggie safe in her arms! :cloud9:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless her, I hope so too that she will have a snuggly buggly bubby in her arms soon too....and she will!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## Leilani

Lindsay - let Sam know I'm sending her good vibes form the other end of the world.

Sending them to you too Linds!


----------



## Tulip

Hugs all round and wriggly Aggie vibes for today. You can do it, princess! xxx


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies,

Sam thinking of you and Aggie today hun. Lovely Bump!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of little Aggie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrrrrrrrrrr smells like i have that infection once again:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## moggymay

any new from Sam?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> any new from Sam?

was getting hoooked up the last time she text is so nervouse


----------



## Megg33k

Its not long for her now! Only about an hour! Look at me up because I can't stand the thought of not knowing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Its not long for her now! Only about an hour! Look at me up because I can't stand the thought of not knowing!

just having bloods then being hooked to moiters etc and nikki is coming for her at 12.30


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its not long for her now! Only about an hour! Look at me up because I can't stand the thought of not knowing!
> 
> just having bloods then being hooked to moiters etc and nikki is coming for her at 12.30Click to expand...

Its 12:45 now, yeah? How soon will there be an update after the c-section starts? I have no clue how long these things take! I'm so thick when it comes to actually HAVING the baby! I only know how to make them... and barely at that!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its not long for her now! Only about an hour! Look at me up because I can't stand the thought of not knowing!
> 
> just having bloods then being hooked to moiters etc and nikki is coming for her at 12.30Click to expand...
> 
> Its 12:45 now, yeah? How soon will there be an update after the c-section starts? I have no clue how long these things take! I'm so thick when it comes to actually HAVING the baby! I only know how to make them... and barely at that!Click to expand...

i prob wonthere now until around half past 1 as matt will want to be with aggie and sam for a while


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just had a phonecall from sam they have put it back to 3 as no bed in scbu if aggie needs it. she says shes STARVING lol so she escaped off the ward to ring me lol


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sending Sam and Aggie huge hugs for today.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Just had a phonecall from sam they have put it back to 3 as no bed in scbu if aggie needs it. she says shes STARVING lol so she escaped off the ward to ring me lol

:rofl: That's Sam for ya... Escaping to ring you for a BnB update! :rofl: I love her!

Poor thing... starving, though! So... 3 is in 1.5 hours? Yeah? Damn! Not enjoying the wait! I suppose I'll get on with my day and hope to hear from you sooner than later!

I'll log in to Yahoo on my phone, if you wouldn't mind messaging me when you hear? I'll be out for a while and don't want to miss the good news!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> Just had a phonecall from sam they have put it back to 3 as no bed in scbu if aggie needs it. she says shes STARVING lol so she escaped off the ward to ring me lol
> 
> :rofl: That's Sam for ya... Escaping to ring you for a BnB update! :rofl: I love her!
> 
> Poor thing... starving, though! So... 3 is in 1.5 hours? Yeah? Damn! Not enjoying the wait! I suppose I'll get on with my day and hope to hear from you sooner than later!
> 
> I'll log in to Yahoo on my phone, if you wouldn't mind messaging me when you hear? I'll be out for a while and don't want to miss the good news!Click to expand...

sure hun x


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> Just had a phonecall from sam they have put it back to 3 as no bed in scbu if aggie needs it. she says shes STARVING lol so she escaped off the ward to ring me lol
> 
> :rofl: That's Sam for ya... Escaping to ring you for a BnB update! :rofl: I love her!
> 
> Poor thing... starving, though! So... 3 is in 1.5 hours? Yeah? Damn! Not enjoying the wait! I suppose I'll get on with my day and hope to hear from you sooner than later!
> 
> I'll log in to Yahoo on my phone, if you wouldn't mind messaging me when you hear? I'll be out for a while and don't want to miss the good news!Click to expand...
> 
> sure hun xClick to expand...

Phone isn't letting me log in, but I have my cell # associated with it. So if you want to use 'send an SMS message' through messenger, it will get to me! Damn phone! LOL


----------



## Shey

I hope everything goes well for Sam and Aggie today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> Just had a phonecall from sam they have put it back to 3 as no bed in scbu if aggie needs it. she says shes STARVING lol so she escaped off the ward to ring me lol
> 
> :rofl: That's Sam for ya... Escaping to ring you for a BnB update! :rofl: I love her!
> 
> Poor thing... starving, though! So... 3 is in 1.5 hours? Yeah? Damn! Not enjoying the wait! I suppose I'll get on with my day and hope to hear from you sooner than later!
> 
> I'll log in to Yahoo on my phone, if you wouldn't mind messaging me when you hear? I'll be out for a while and don't want to miss the good news!Click to expand...
> 
> sure hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Phone isn't letting me log in, but I have my cell # associated with it. So if you want to use 'send an SMS message' through messenger, it will get to me! Damn phone! LOLClick to expand...

ok hun lol xx


----------



## Doodar

Aw poor Sammy. Keep us updated Linz. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been put back yet again no idea when now lol


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls, im back from hospital - what a monumental waste of my Fucking time~~

90 mins drive down there - get there - no scan booked for me and no time to squeeze me in, they checked nudgers position, listend to HB and took my BP. . . . 

they did mention my bump is bigger than my dates at 37cm so i have a growth scan on 25th oct.

dr didnt seem to give a damn!

so came home feeling pissed off, picked up my friend and went to Mothercare after and got the buggy and some bed blankets and my 2 nursing bras then tgis for dinner


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> heya girls, im back from hospital - what a monumental waste of my Fucking time~~
> 
> 90 mins drive down there - get there - no scan booked for me and no time to squeeze me in, they checked nudgers position, listend to HB and took my BP. . . .
> 
> they did mention my bump is bigger than my dates at 37cm so i have a growth scan on 25th oct.
> 
> dr didnt seem to give a damn!
> 
> so came home feeling pissed off, picked up my friend and went to Mothercare after and got the buggy and some bed blankets and my 2 nursing bras then tgis for dinner

:hugs: but yayy for buggy!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shes going down now


----------



## Shey

I wish her the best of luck


----------



## Doodar

ooh it's exciting!!

Jo hunny :hugs:

Linz thanks for keeping us updated hun x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm home! Just going to try and wait it out to see how Sam gets on! Glad she's on her way finally! 

:hugs: Jo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Agatha-Grace Hope born at 4.27 pm 5lb 3oz breathing on her own:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## scorpiodragon

WOO HOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Agatha-Grace Hope born at 4.27 pm 5lb 3oz breathing on her own:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

In tears! :cloud9: I'm SO happy!!!! 5lb3oz is a good size for her too! And breathing on her own!?!? We all knew she could do it!!!! :yipee: Couldn't be happier if I tried!


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> Agatha-Grace Hope born at 4.27 pm 5lb 3oz breathing on her own:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

OH MY GOD I am so happy for them!! I could cry. I am literally filling up. Send them my love Linz. You have been a star updating us thanks hun :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

what a great weight! congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Trying not to cry on the bus!! Aggie, Sam, Matt - I am so happy for you! Brave girl's pressie is well under construction xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> :wohoo: Trying not to cry on the bus!! Aggie, Sam, Matt - I am so happy for you! Brave girl's pressie is well under construction xxxx

Just do it! You know you want to!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Trying not to cry on the bus!! Aggie, Sam, Matt - I am so happy for you! Brave girl's pressie is well under construction xxxx
> 
> Just do it! You know you want to!Click to expand...

i did lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Trying not to cry on the bus!! Aggie, Sam, Matt - I am so happy for you! Brave girl's pressie is well under construction xxxx
> 
> Just do it! You know you want to!Click to expand...
> 
> i did lolClick to expand...

Me too! :blush:


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> Agatha-Grace Hope born at 4.27 pm 5lb 3oz breathing on her own:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


:cloud9::cloud9: :flower::flower::flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:
:crib::crib::pink::pink:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Trying not to cry on the bus!! Aggie, Sam, Matt - I am so happy for you! Brave girl's pressie is well under construction xxxx
> 
> Just do it! You know you want to!Click to expand...
> 
> i did lolClick to expand...
> 
> Me too! :blush:Click to expand...

She says shes wiped out so i think has prob gone to sleep lol :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

here she is:cloud9::cry::cloud9: im cryiong with ahppiness lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00452-20101007-1737.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> here she is:cloud9::cry::cloud9: im cryiong with ahppiness lol

OMG! :cloud9: She's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tulip

GORGEOUS! She looks so chunky! :cloud9:


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> here she is:cloud9::cry::cloud9: im cryiong with ahppiness lol

Absolutely gorgeous I'm so happy for them x


----------



## snowdrops

awww she so sweet what a little dote, just wana pick her up and give her one of the biggest hugs,,, :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all big congrats to sam and here family aw glad she here and a whopping 5lb3 wow xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm :cry: too :D im soo soo happy tat shes here safe and sound and doing soo soo wel :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

lindseyanne said:


> here she is:cloud9::cry::cloud9: im cryiong with ahppiness lol

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Biggest ever congratulations Sam!!!! Welcome to the world lil witchlette-such a clever girl too with a fab weight! 

Aw I'm so happy for Sam and family!!


----------



## LittleAurora

she looks bigger than amelia did when she was born!


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations Sam and family, what a clever little girl Aggie :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie has deteriorated they have had to put her on the life suport:nope:


----------



## Tulip

No no no no we cannot have this. Come on Aggie. Help her out, LM darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

they told me that if i was to have nudger at this point itd be very likely thats theys need extra help from a vent or life support, cos lungs this early dont have a big amount of surfactant so when they deflate when baby breathes out, they can get stuck together, and no re-inflate, so what they do it put on the vent to give a constant flow of oxygen to force the lungs to stay open til they get that lil bit stronger


so im crossing my fingers so very tightly that this is what is going on,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

she says shes really struggling to breath says she sounds terrible


----------



## mtemptress

oooooooooooooooooooh no aggie , come on gorgeous girl you have done so well to get here do not let us down now little girl, i am praying she is going to be ok x


----------



## Tulip

As Jo says it's probably to be expected, which is why they were so eager to have a SCBU cot available. Come on little princess, you've come so far :kiss:


----------



## moggymay

sending lots of love and congratulations Sam, she is a beauty, Jo is right though and the vent will give her time to rest and gain strength. Rest up yourself as she needs you and your booby juice to be there for her now :hugs: You are one amazing lady and she is a lucky little lady to have such a fab Mummy and a doting angel sis to look out for her! So glad she is here :loopy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

its to do with her blood gasses


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> sending lots of love and congratulations Sam, she is a beauty, Jo is right though and the vent will give her time to rest and gain strength. Rest up yourself as she needs you and your booby juice to be there for her now :hugs: You are one amazing lady and she is a lucky little lady to have such a fab Mummy and a doting angel sis to look out for her! So glad she is here :loopy:

shes not breast feeding hun due to all her meds she takes


----------



## moggymay

:dohh: Should have realised, still needs her Mummy rested and strong, sending +ve energy vibes her their way :flower:


----------



## snowdrops

sending all my postive enegrys to you aggie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shes also having to be tube fed but ive just explained to her thats all normal with earky babies i was one myself same gestation as aggie lower weight had all the same stuff


----------



## Tulip

You're an angel for all the updates Linz, I'm updating 3rd tri as we go xxx


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> here she is:cloud9::cry::cloud9: im cryiong with ahppiness lol

aw she gawjus she looks big there xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! Not what I hoped to come back to read! However, it does make sense that she'll need help since she's still very early! We're all still pulling for her! Stay strong, Aggie! Huge hugs to Sam & Matt!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies


----------



## Tulip

Morning all. Love and strength to Aggie xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Nic your up early!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/432135-help.html - i need to choose a changng bag!!

oh and could someoe come gt my washing in for me?


----------



## Doodar

Oh No!! Come on Little Agg's, She's a little fighter :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/432135-help.html - i need to choose a changng bag!!
> 
> oh and could someoe come gt my washing in for me?

Yep I'm on my way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

i got of the sofa and rescued my bra an davids work pants - hahhaha


----------



## Doodar

:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a text from sam this morn sounds like she had a nightmare of a night

she was asking from 2 am last night to see or be told how aggie is nobody would tell her, was sat in her own blood since 1am waiting to be cleaned no painkillers given were ment to be at 6.30 this morn but non given as they were too busy matts taken day off to clean her up and take her to see aggie


----------



## MissyMojo

thnks 4 the update x


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> had a text from sam this morn sounds like she had a nightmare of a night
> 
> she was asking from 2 am last night to see or be told how aggie is nobody would tell her, was sat in her own blood since 1am waiting to be cleaned no painkillers given were ment to be at 6.30 this morn but non given as they were too busy matts taken day off to clean her up and take her to see aggie

that's bloody terrible treat to anyone some thing like in a 4th world country,

just hope both of them are well, at lest Matt there for them now


----------



## Megg33k

The way she's being treated is disgusting! :( I hope everything improves today! Please keep us up to date! Thanks again for the updates! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> had a text from sam this morn sounds like she had a nightmare of a night
> 
> she was asking from 2 am last night to see or be told how aggie is nobody would tell her, was sat in her own blood since 1am waiting to be cleaned no painkillers given were ment to be at 6.30 this morn but non given as they were too busy matts taken day off to clean her up and take her to see aggie
> 
> that's bloody terrible treat to anyone some thing like in a 4th world country,
> 
> just hope both of them are well, at lest Matt there for them nowClick to expand...

havent heard back so think she must be having cuddles as she said she was hoping she could hold her today


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sending lots of hugs and love to Aggie.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie is now off oxygen, shes had her first feed, sams had a cuddle and a cry and chnaged her bum:cloud9: just got to see how she goes now
 



Attached Files:







IMG00465-20101008-1146.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissyMojo

Aggie looks amazing :D


----------



## Doodar

Ah wow! she looks gorgeous. Well Done Aggie. Can't believe Sam was treated like that, it's awful. Good Job she has Matt there. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

is that the same baby?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> is that the same baby?

yes it is


----------



## LittleAurora

she doesnt look quite so chubby in the last one! lol
any more pics I lov seeing pics of babies!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> she doesnt look quite so chubby in the last one! lol
> any more pics?

not yet shes going to send some over later pn phone tp her atm


----------



## Bella's Mamma

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Megg33k

She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!

just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats on baby aggie sam, she is gorgeous x


----------



## Shey

Aww she is just adorable


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!
> 
> just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:Click to expand...

That warms my heart to hear! She deserves to be SO happy! I just keep crying when I read updates! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!
> 
> just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That warms my heart to hear! She deserves to be SO happy! I just keep crying when I read updates! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...

unfortunatly i cant update after monday night as off to germany for 8 days


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had another text shes taken another bad turn heart stopped


----------



## MissyMojo

Aggie - behave urself!! :hugs: to Sam & matt xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Aggie - behave urself!! :hugs: to Sam & matt xxx

also on antibiotics for a bacterial lung infection


----------



## moggymay

cmon Aggie :hugs:


----------



## snowdrops

:sadangel: come on Aggie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers toes legs and arms crossed she pulls thru x x


----------



## Tulip

Agatha-Grace, behave yourself please darling! We have most of BnB waiting to see you healthy and home! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

No! OMG! I can't imagine what they're going through! :cry: So many people pulling for her! Hold strong, Aggie! We know you can do it!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all af got me new cycle and that means i can have a little drink tonight whooppp come on aggie for mummy and daddy fight i no you can xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

come on aggie darling your mummy and daddy have been through hell and back getting you here, YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SEE YOUR ANGEL SISTER.!!!!!!!!!! You have to stay here baby girl, everyone is wanting to see you and your update sso please keep holding on, aunty kat and all your bnb aunties are wanting to see you, your well loved and well wanted xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> come on aggie darling your mummy and daddy have been through hell and back getting you here, YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SEE YOUR ANGEL SISTER.!!!!!!!!!! You have to stay here baby girl, everyone is wanting to see you and your update sso please keep holding on, aunty kat and all your bnb aunties are wanting to see you, your well loved and well wanted xxxx

Very well said!!! :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

i am coming here everyday to check up on baby aggie


----------



## Megg33k

Anything new, Linds?



mtemptress said:


> i am coming here everyday to check up on baby aggie

OMG! I've just seen your ticker!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Anything new, Linds?
> 
> 
> 
> mtemptress said:
> 
> 
> i am coming here everyday to check up on baby aggie
> 
> OMG! I've just seen your ticker!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!Click to expand...

cant connect to the net on my laptop having to use dad crappy comp lol
shes just taking a very slow walk down to scbu now to see her will let me know after


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a text:)
shes been able to give her a wash and change her bum again and is currently on breast pump as scbu docs have checked over sams meds aand decided its safe for her to breastfeed:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> had a text:)
> shes been able to give her a wash and change her bum again and is currently on breast pump as scbu docs have checked over sams meds aand decided its safe for her to breastfeed:thumbup:

That's FANTASTIC!!! I imagine breast milk will only help that much more! Sounds like a positive note for the moment! Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Tulip

WONDERFUL! Thanks Linz :hugs:

OMG Sam she's doing so well - booby juice too will be great for her! xxxxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

popping in for news and very pleased with what i see, cmon Aggie and go Sam (and Matt too) you are doing brilliantly :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

i got wrong itcker i think i supposed to be de af today according to dates but i not got any signs of af, i got bad cold. sore throat and a bfn today so puzzled


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> had a text:)
> shes been able to give her a wash and change her bum again and is currently on breast pump as scbu docs have checked over sams meds aand decided its safe for her to breastfeed:thumbup:

Yay Well Done Aggie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!
> 
> just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That warms my heart to hear! She deserves to be SO happy! I just keep crying when I read updates! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunatly i cant update after monday night as off to germany for 8 daysClick to expand...

OOH is that to see your fertility specialist? I remember you saying a while back you were going to Germany to see one. Hope it all goes well hunny.


----------



## MissyMojo

:? :confused: i've got pains in my bump . right at the front, it comes and goes and aches, and hurts when i move doesnt feel like its tightening just hurts to move at all!!! so im giving it an hour to pass then if it still hurts ringing mw


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!
> 
> just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That warms my heart to hear! She deserves to be SO happy! I just keep crying when I read updates! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunatly i cant update after monday night as off to germany for 8 daysClick to expand...
> 
> OOH is that to see your fertility specialist? I remember you saying a while back you were going to Germany to see one. Hope it all goes well hunny.Click to expand...

no we cant get an apointment in time for it if still probs come december will go when we go over for christmas and new year just gotng to visit the inlaws and meet his aunts etc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :? :confused: i've got pains in my bump . right at the front, it comes and goes and aches, and hurts when i move doesnt feel like its tightening just hurts to move at all!!! so im giving it an hour to pass then if it still hurts ringing mw

:hugs: may just be stretching?


----------



## MissyMojo

hope so - feels like ive done 100 sit ups!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie is still up n down had around 6 episodes throught the night of not breathing had to be stimulated to breath so she says its just a case of waiting and watching her to turn the corner


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hope so - feels like ive done 100 sit ups!

:hugs: may be best to get cheked just to put ur mind at ease


----------



## Tulip

Jo sounds a bit like what I had the other day after what triage diagnosed as my stretching spasm. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!

Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:

Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!

Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds! 

Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

think im gonna sit it out til the hour - then ring mw, nudgers still wrigling away happily enough


----------



## MissyMojo

im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(

thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x

Ooh! Sounds good! 



lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...

Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...

ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops hehe


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...
> 
> ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops heheClick to expand...

That's my kind of entertainment! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...
> 
> ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops heheClick to expand...
> 
> That's my kind of entertainment! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ohh and taking spikey for walks lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...
> 
> ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops heheClick to expand...
> 
> That's my kind of entertainment! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh and taking spikey for walks lolClick to expand...

Spikey? :huh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...
> 
> ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops heheClick to expand...
> 
> That's my kind of entertainment! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh and taking spikey for walks lolClick to expand...
> 
> Spikey? :huh:Click to expand...

bens doggy hes not seen him for 2 years
 



Attached Files:







spikey.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im gona be charging up my english number so sam can text me with updates, just need hubby to bring nokia charger home from his office tomoro x
> 
> Ooh! Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wish I had advice, Jo! :hugs: Nik makes sense!
> 
> Sorry, temptress! I just saw a preggo ticker and got excited! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for far more ups than downs for Aggie in the next few days! C'mon Aggie! Your mummy and daddy want you so much! FIGHT, baby girl!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Germany, Linds!
> 
> Is there going to be anyone who can hear from Sam whilst Linds is gone? I can't imagine 8 days with no Sam/Aggie updates! :(Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun shes gonna be ringing my mum during the week so if needs be il use my mils comp and update when i heard from my mum. im gonna go nuts over there cant use my phone as too expensive, dont speak german, and no english tv!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness! That doesn't sound so relaxing... not having any real entertainment and no phone! Crap! LOL Maybe you should take DVD's?Click to expand...
> 
> ive seen all my dvds wayyyyy to many times lol will just be getting entertained by going round baby shops heheClick to expand...
> 
> That's my kind of entertainment! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh and taking spikey for walks lolClick to expand...
> 
> Spikey? :huh:Click to expand...
> 
> bens doggy hes not seen him for 2 yearsClick to expand...

Oh!!! He's GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ah I want a Spikey! He is gorgeous!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya all, so still uncomfortable - been up to midwife - been on ctg and i have an irritable uterus, random contractions with no pattern . . . so im back home, and on orders to stop doing the very tiny bits of house work i've been doing (dishes from a chair, folding laundry, picking things up from the floor) i am to eat, sleep, breathe and bathroom only! 

my ctg is actually scary! -
the first part is wher i was talking quietly to hubby during it , so she asked us to stop talking to see if it make a difference - its calms down then goes off on one again!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ctg 9oct.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sending :hugs: to sam jo hope nudger stays in for a bit longer linz enjoy your trip hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful! I have a lot of ladies sending thoughts and prayers to them! So glad to hear that things are going better today!
> 
> just had her on the phone sounds so so happy:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That warms my heart to hear! She deserves to be SO happy! I just keep crying when I read updates! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunatly i cant update after monday night as off to germany for 8 daysClick to expand...
> 
> OOH is that to see your fertility specialist? I remember you saying a while back you were going to Germany to see one. Hope it all goes well hunny.Click to expand...
> 
> no we cant get an apointment in time for it if still probs come december will go when we go over for christmas and new year just gotng to visit the inlaws and meet his aunts etcClick to expand...

AW what a shame. Have you tried phoning them and explaining your circumstances? Most private clinics are very accomodating and I'm sure they would be able to squeeze you in. Seems a shame to waste the opportunity hun. Is the move to scotland still on? maybe the doctors there will be more helpful.


----------



## Doodar

lindseyanne said:


> aggie is still up n down had around 6 episodes throught the night of not breathing had to be stimulated to breath so she says its just a case of waiting and watching her to turn the corner

Oh no come on Aggie, what are you doing to us. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Jo take it easy hunny :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

come on aggie , you can do it. i realised my average cycle is 28 days ,whuich was yesterday so one day late not had any signs of af, i have a stinking cold, sore throat, been dog tired all week,really thirsty, been bit off food ad then starving today god knows what going off bfn this morning


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey . . . Linz can you let sam know my english number is now on and charged and good to go. .


----------



## WhisperOfHope

one very proud mummy
 



Attached Files:







IMG00474-20101008-1152.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tulip

Awww wonderful! Sam looks knackered. Go Aggie! She's getting bigger and stronger by the hour :)


----------



## moggymay

thats a lovely pic - thanks Linds


----------



## MissyMojo

Whoop. . . Looking fab:) happy proud mummy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Awww wonderful! Sam looks knackered. Go Aggie! She's getting bigger and stronger by the hour :)

shes been given a preemie dummy and she LOVES it is laying sucking away on it :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Clever suckling girl! :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pic! Sam looks exhausted but so proud!!!! Lovely little Aggie! I have such a good feeling for them!


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is lovely awww xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

come on aggie babes you have to be strong for mummy and daddy, lovely piccy of mum and baby daughter, much space in albums for all the other ones that will fill it.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Aww great picture thank you Lindsey! Keep strong Aggie!! xxxooo
Dummies are proven to help with preemies!!


----------



## Doodar

Aw lovely pic!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies x x


----------



## Tulip

Hey Jo. Hope you're behaving yourself, missy xx

I have a very painful left hip. Not impressed. BUT I'm able to squeeze the elephant feet into birkenstocks and the sun is shining so am determined to leave the house today...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope u are all well. havent hard from sam yet this morn but was texting last night when she got back from scubu she said she nearly had heartfailure was holding aggie and she stopped breathing in her arms but then perked up sounds to me like apnea. then got another text saying "shes so beautiful lindsey i really can't help but love her":cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Awwwww :yipee: :cry: :yipee: Linz have i still got the right number for her? It ends with ....24 xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Awwwww :yipee: :cry: :yipee: Linz have i still got the right number for her? It ends with ....24 xx

yeh hun:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie isnt doing too good today is all wired up again as she stoped breathing 3 times last night and she managed to pull her feeding tube out so shes looking v poorly atm, sams not to good neither scars all weepy as shes managed to burst her stitches so both havet had a good night


----------



## MissyMojo

i am resting . . . i cant sit upright without it hurting so im lay on the sofa

sounds like apne to me too linz, hopefully she'll grow out of it


----------



## Tulip

Love and strength to both Sam and Aggie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

oh nooooo keep strong both of you, thinking abot you all xx


----------



## mtemptress

my hubbby's cousin started to set alarms off all time she moved when she was in scubu she is a perfectly healthy now 8 week pregnant woman so aggie needs to hold on


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters aw come on aggie and sam big big :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters aw come on aggie and sam big big :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxx

do u only have a 4 day af ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie having a cuddle with her daddy
 



Attached Files:







IMG00472-20101008-1150.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissyMojo

shes sooo adorable x x


----------



## Tulip

OMG look at her tiny hand holding Daddy's finger :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

She is sooooo gorgeous! Sorry to hear they had such a rubbish night. It really does sound like apnea! Her little tiny fingers around Matt's finger is SO precious! Pulling for both of them to get through this with haste!!! Be strong, Sam and Aggie! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

she keeps managing to pull out her feeding tube and today she did it with her breathing tube nurses have said shes determined not to have it lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Ha ha Cheeky lil thing! Not be too long til she's well enough to get rid of them x


----------



## Megg33k

She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!

as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!
> 
> as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh, you lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see pics of you with her!!! :hugs: I'm sure you just made loads of us jealous!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!
> 
> as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see pics of you with her!!! :hugs: I'm sure you just made loads of us jealous!Click to expand...

i cant wait i said to her i wanna steal her and she replied u dont have to u have aunty privladges hehe


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!
> 
> as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see pics of you with her!!! :hugs: I'm sure you just made loads of us jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> i cant wait i said to her i wanna steal her and she replied u dont have to u have aunty privladges heheClick to expand...

Haha! Aww! I bet you can't wait! And, I bet Sam can't wait for her to be in tip-top shape so she can bring her home! 

Are they treating Sam better now, btw?


----------



## Doodar

Aw so cute. x


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters aw come on aggie and sam big big :hugs: to you both xxxxxxxx
> 
> do u only have a 4 day af ?Click to expand...

ye hun it will be very light tomorow then just stop xxx


----------



## caz & bob

lindseyanne said:


> aggie having a cuddle with her daddy

aw she is gawjus xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!
> 
> as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see pics of you with her!!! :hugs: I'm sure you just made loads of us jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> i cant wait i said to her i wanna steal her and she replied u dont have to u have aunty privladges heheClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Aww! I bet you can't wait! And, I bet Sam can't wait for her to be in tip-top shape so she can bring her home!
> 
> Are they treating Sam better now, btw?Click to expand...

nope they aint been feeding her cos shes always down the scbu with aggie they said oh thought you had gone home she didnt eat for 12 hours yest yet they expect her to express for aggie so matt ended up going and buying her a burger and chips at 12 last night so she could eat and again today shes not eaten


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> She's trying to tell them that she's a big girl and a fighter! She says she doesn't need their equipment... She has the love and support of her amazing parents and all of her BnB e-aunties!!! Soon enough, she really won't need any of it! I mean, she is still 5.5 weeks shy of even being due!
> 
> as soon as shes well enough and home etc they coming to see me so i can get cuddles:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see pics of you with her!!! :hugs: I'm sure you just made loads of us jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> i cant wait i said to her i wanna steal her and she replied u dont have to u have aunty privladges heheClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Aww! I bet you can't wait! And, I bet Sam can't wait for her to be in tip-top shape so she can bring her home!
> 
> Are they treating Sam better now, btw?Click to expand...
> 
> nope they aint been feeding her cos shes always down the scbu with aggie they said oh thought you had gone home she didnt eat for 12 hours yest yet they expect her to express for aggie so matt ended up going and buying her a burger and chips at 12 last night so she could eat and again today shes not eatenClick to expand...

:growlmad: Makes me so angry! Don't they realize she needs to be at her BEST for Aggie? Big :hugs: to her for being so strong right now, despite rubbish treatment!


----------



## moggymay

surely they can make a note she is down on scbu and get her meal ordered to there? She ought to ask scbu if she can have her meals ordered to there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> surely they can make a note she is down on scbu and get her meal ordered to there? She ought to ask scbu if she can have her meals ordered to there?

yeh i think thats what she gonna do sounds like mk hosp tbh my mate had same type of experience has put me right off the nhs when it comes to my turn im going germany lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

keep having odd aches and twinging feeling on my lower back and lower right hand side hope its sumthing good


----------



## Tulip

Sounds promising my lovely!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Sounds promising my lovely!

sur ehope so as my boobs r super sore too


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tis apnea aggie has, and shes also being treated for jaundice it everytime sam hold her she stops breathing docs have said its prob as she recognises her and relaxes so much when being held that she forgets to breath


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> tis apnea aggie has, and shes also being treated for jaundice it everytime sam hold her she stops breathing docs have said i*ts prob as she recognises her and relaxes so much when being held that she forgets to breath*

As sad as it is that it makes her 'forget to breath'... That's the sweetest thing I've read in ages. She loves her mummy so much and is so comforted by her! Now to just remember to breath so she can keep enjoying it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> tis apnea aggie has, and shes also being treated for jaundice it everytime sam hold her she stops breathing docs have said i*ts prob as she recognises her and relaxes so much when being held that she forgets to breath*
> 
> As sad as it is that it makes her 'forget to breath'... That's the sweetest thing I've read in ages. She loves her mummy so much and is so comforted by her! Now to just remember to breath so she can keep enjoying it!Click to expand...

my mum says i used to do the same to her in scbu lol she would hold me n my heart rate would drop n i stoped breathing in the end nurses told her to go home as wasnt helping me lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> tis apnea aggie has, and shes also being treated for jaundice it everytime sam hold her she stops breathing docs have said i*ts prob as she recognises her and relaxes so much when being held that she forgets to breath*
> 
> As sad as it is that it makes her 'forget to breath'... That's the sweetest thing I've read in ages. She loves her mummy so much and is so comforted by her! Now to just remember to breath so she can keep enjoying it!Click to expand...
> 
> my mum says i used to do the same to her in scbu lol she would hold me n my heart rate would drop n i stoped breathing in the end nurses told her to go home as wasnt helping me lolClick to expand...

Oh wow! At least you're an example of a happy ending to this sort of story! I'm glad they have Aggie diagnosed and can move forward now. Are they suggesting that Sam also leave her be for the moment to avoid her not breathing? I can imagine that would be hard for Sam... or anyone!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> tis apnea aggie has, and shes also being treated for jaundice it everytime sam hold her she stops breathing docs have said i*ts prob as she recognises her and relaxes so much when being held that she forgets to breath*
> 
> As sad as it is that it makes her 'forget to breath'... That's the sweetest thing I've read in ages. She loves her mummy so much and is so comforted by her! Now to just remember to breath so she can keep enjoying it!Click to expand...
> 
> my mum says i used to do the same to her in scbu lol she would hold me n my heart rate would drop n i stoped breathing in the end nurses told her to go home as wasnt helping me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! At least you're an example of a happy ending to this sort of story! I'm glad they have Aggie diagnosed and can move forward now. Are they suggesting that Sam also leave her be for the moment to avoid her not breathing? I can imagine that would be hard for Sam... or anyone!Click to expand...

not atm no but i think they may end up doing so shes just trying her best to express milk as aggie cant tolerate the normal preemie milk they gave her but the breast milk what ever its called goes right thru


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to my beddy bies will pop on in the morn to update lol atm shes waiting for docs to decide what to do as lil miss had 29 episodes of apnea and bradycardia today


----------



## mtemptress

at least they have diagnosed it properly . hope sam and daddy are getting rest as they will need it. i am 2 days late and have had odd smear of lightly lightly pink cm,hoping i not af


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just dragged myeself out bed really didnt want to get up:sleep: but have opticians this morn and then REALY need to pack:haha: as for lil aggie doctors have put her on caffeine to try control the apnea


----------



## Tulip

I had no idea that's how they treat apnoea! Hope it does the trick...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just spoken to both sam and matt they both are sooooooooooooo:cloud9: matt bless him is in awe keeps sayign thank you to sam lol. aggies been moved up to 4 mls milk and at lunch time is going up to 5!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> I had no idea that's how they treat apnoea! Hope it does the trick...

well they are also going to do a scan as in the womb at 20 weeks they noticed a problem with her heart and matt found out that all his bro n sisters had a heart murmour when born so it may be something like that


----------



## Tulip

Ahhh makes sense - I remember there being mention of a heart prob but naturally Sam was freaking over the cord as the more pressing issue.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Ahhh makes sense - I remember there being mention of a heart prob but naturally Sam was freaking over the cord as the more pressing issue.

she was having th same problems in the womb they think due to the cord and blood flow

anyone wanna come do my packing i cant be botherd lol


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon ladies


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> afternoon ladies

hey hunni howsw u and nudger today?


----------



## MissyMojo

were sore and uncomfortable - but still hangin in


----------



## Megg33k

Caffeine eh? That's odd! But whatever works! How cute is Matt to keep thanking Sam? :cloud9: 5ml of milk is great! Go Aggie!

I'll come do your packing! I love to pack!!! :)

:hugs: Jo and tummy rubs for Nudger!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af is going just spotting today yayyyyyy so i will be bdin tonight yayy for aggie with the milk xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful that they are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Caffeine eh? That's odd! But whatever works! How cute is Matt to keep thanking Sam? :cloud9: 5ml of milk is great! Go Aggie!
> 
> I'll come do your packing! I love to pack!!! :)
> 
> :hugs: Jo and tummy rubs for Nudger!

lol ty i HATE packing bens almost done his mines still not even started bags still full of od bits and bobs of baby things we have aqquired lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

right ladies i shall bid you all goodbye as i really must pack and ben needs to refprmat the laptop so he can do his wiork when we are away i shall try log on in germany may get on tonight depends how fast it takes for him to do everything lol


----------



## Tulip

Have a good trip hon - Jo, we're relying on you for Aggie-updates. I've finished her present! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

any updates i get ill def update here :D sent sam a few txts so she knows my english number is up n running :D


----------



## Bella's Mamma

So glad to hear they are doing so well and are so happy!


----------



## Tulip

I have texted too so she knows we're here if she needs us x


----------



## MissyMojo

:)


----------



## Megg33k

Have a great trip, Linds! :hugs:

Thanks for picking up the update train, girls!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

b4 i go have another piccy for yas:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00499_20101011_1445.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tulip

Awwww I wanna scoop her up and smell her :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Awwww I wanna scoop her up and smell her :cloud9:

lol i said the same they just waiting for the results of the scan now shes looking good tho is on 5 mils of mummys milk every hour now:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

:dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## MissyMojo

n/p :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shes been tryna get on the forum via her phone she gets so far then it freezes on her says she feel isolated lol


----------



## MissyMojo

go aggie :D

can sum one in uk do me a favour and txt my english no - just wanna know its working properly - 07891227632


----------



## MissyMojo

i think i;ll give her a bell x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i think i;ll give her a bell x

i think she may be in scbu atm hun havent had a text for a lil bit


----------



## MissyMojo

ok hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Awwww I wanna scoop her up and smell her :cloud9:

ME TOO! :cloud9:



lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I wanna scoop her up and smell her :cloud9:
> 
> lol i said the same they just waiting for the results of the scan now shes looking good tho is on 5 mils of mummys milk every hour now:happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



lindseyanne said:


> shes been tryna get on the forum via her phone she gets so far then it freezes on her says she feel isolated lol

That sucks that she has to feel isolated! Poor Sam! I hope you girls get in touch with her soon!


----------



## mtemptress

hi ladies i am 2 days late on period or maybe 3 this morning i had a pink/red smear of cm and earlier on i had a tinyest amount of brown blood i mean mega tiny spot and bit of stringy cm, now its egg white cm at min any ideas?
i had neg ic yest do you think i should leave it few days and test again


----------



## MissyMojo

give it 2/3 days and tst again x 

i'll give sam a ring in half hour or so


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww aggie is so gorgeous!!! Well done Sam!! Hope she had a good night :)


----------



## Doodar

I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

:yipee:
Fantastic!!!! Congratulations hon! xxx


----------



## moggymay

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

:cloud9: I am so so so so happy for you, had everything crossed :) Congratulations and huge hugs to you and OH. You did it :happydance:
When is baby coming?:flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

omg doodar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: :D Sticky :dust:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations doodar!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Update!

Aggie has been off oxygen all night, has held her own AND she fed a little from mummy's booby instead of through the tube this morning! Clever, clever girl! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

:) was just coming to give same update :D soo glad aggies improving


----------



## Tulip

Aggie-moo with Daddy!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65946_438503502202_711812202_5813449_6724934_n.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

:)


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :wohoo: OMG! OMG! OMG! :yipee: A million times over... CONGRATS! Oh, Vickie! I'm so happy for you! You'd think it was my BFP! LOL :hugs:



Tulip said:


> Update!
> 
> Aggie has been off oxygen all night, has held her own AND she fed a little from mummy's booby instead of through the tube this morning! Clever, clever girl! :cloud9:

That's FANTASTIC!!!! :cloud9: 



Tulip said:


> Aggie-moo with Daddy!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65946_438503502202_711812202_5813449_6724934_n.jpg

Gorgeous little thing!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Gorgeous! So glad to hear that she is improving. Love to Sam and Aggie!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

Wow! Huge congratulations!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well just got back from the gym and i am now chilling with a nice cup off tea waiting for school time aw aggie is lovely glad she dong better doodar congrats hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowdrops

Doodar said:


> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:

:laundry::crib: congrats xxxx


----------



## snowdrops

Tulip said:


> Aggie-moo with Daddy!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65946_438503502202_711812202_5813449_6724934_n.jpg



:flower::flower::flower: :hugs: aww she a little dote xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

CONGRATS Doodar!!!! Thats wonderful.

And Aggie is just theeee CUTEST!!!!! Bless her!!! Hope Mum and Dad are well too.


----------



## mtemptress

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooo sweeet i got tears in eyes looking at her ,look at those gorgeous eyes well done mr and mrs sam lol and well done aggie good girl xxx


----------



## Leilani

Yay - good news all round - that's what I like to wakr up to! Congrats Doodar and keep on growing and getting strong Aggie.


----------



## mtemptress

hi girls the Damn witch got me this evening ah well more fun tryin could cry though x


----------



## Megg33k

She's getting everyone *except* me! :cry: DAMMIT! :hissy:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. I was shaking from head to toe. I honestly can't believe it. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :wohoo: OMG! OMG! OMG! :yipee: A million times over... CONGRATS! Oh, Vickie! I'm so happy for you! You'd think it was my BFP! LOL :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> Aggie has been off oxygen all night, has held her own AND she fed a little from mummy's booby instead of through the tube this morning! Clever, clever girl! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> That's FANTASTIC!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Aggie-moo with Daddy!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs779.snc4/65946_438503502202_711812202_5813449_6724934_n.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous little thing!!!Click to expand...

Sam she is beautiful I knew she was a fighter.....welcome little miss aggie we all love you dearly....we knew you were a fighter hun with your little sister by your side helping you through....


Doodar woohoo Congratulations hun I'm sooooo happy for you....post pics of the tests hun would love to see ...soooo happy for you....


----------



## Megg33k

We're almost at 1000 pages! Oh my!


----------



## MissyMojo

will i be on page 999 or 1000 ? ? ? 


:hug: mtemptress - if u need to cry with it x x

:hug: megg - hopefuly soon x


----------



## mtemptress

thanks jo, i did but with the pain too i get them really painful


----------



## MissyMojo

:( :hugs2:


----------



## moggymay

any Aggie n Sam news today?


----------



## MissyMojo

update from sam - 

" put aggie to the breast last nite they told me not to get my hopes up of her feeding before 38w as she is too little, little madam latched on and fed properly for ten mins straight! so i was a happy mummy at 3am this morning! xxx"


:) :happydance: just been on fone to sam and she soundds soo happy, shes just about to go bk up to see Aggie now, and is hoping to manage another breast feed again, if not she'll exprss for Aggie,


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Clever girl Aggie! xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? ive snuck on while ben gets a shower lol what do u guys think of my temp rise today? lol i got exited to see it but thinking it may just of been a lack of sleep thing? jo next time you speak to sam tell her to demand they look at her stitches they reallysound infected to me and i havent much cred to text her with but she needs it checked!


----------



## MissyMojo

Will do linz x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Will do linz x x

thanks hunni how are you doing? still resting i hope? xx:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

yes im resting!!!!

bored!

asked david if we could eat out tonite tho - its still resting in my eyes ,


----------



## Doodar

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all the congrats. Tried to get back online last night but my internet went down. Typical!!!

I am just so happy right now I could burst. I want to shout it from the rooftops. :happydance::happydance:

Patty I'll post some piccies, been trying all morning to figure it out but think I have managed it. Had them on my phone and was struggling to get them onto the pc.

Moggy according to my calculations I think baby will be due 22nd June.

I'm so happy Aggie is doing so well. Jo send Sam my love and can you tell her my good news. I know she has other things on her mind right now but I would love to share it with her. :hugs:

Megg thanks so much hun. It will be your BFP very soon. We will be bump buddies.


----------



## Doodar

Here's piccies. Hope I've done this right.


----------



## MissyMojo

:) doodar - ill def let her know 4 u babes x x


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> :) doodar - ill def let her know 4 u babes x x

Thanks hunny. Enjoy your meal out tonight.:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg omg omg CONGRATS doodar!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> update from sam -
> 
> " put aggie to the breast last nite they told me not to get my hopes up of her feeding before 38w as she is too little, little madam latched on and fed properly for ten mins straight! so i was a happy mummy at 3am this morning! xxx"
> 
> 
> :) :happydance: just been on fone to sam and she soundds soo happy, shes just about to go bk up to see Aggie now, and is hoping to manage another breast feed again, if not she'll exprss for Aggie,

:wohoo: That's about the best news I could hope to read this morning! Clever lil Aggie!!! We knew she could do it! :hugs: to her, Sam, and Matt!



lindseyanne said:


> hey ladies how are you all? ive snuck on while ben gets a shower lol what do u guys think of my temp rise today? lol i got exited to see it but thinking it may just of been a lack of sleep thing? jo next time you speak to sam tell her to demand they look at her stitches they reallysound infected to me and i havent much cred to text her with but she needs it checked!

Not sure, honey! The next few days will tell us more!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks linz, Hope your enjoying your holiday. Like megg says next few days will tell. Good luck hun x


----------



## MissyMojo

went to TGI's for tea . . . :) was soo scrummy but coulnt manage it all . . so brought it hm wit me lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies glad aggie is feeding well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggymay

:happydance:


MissyMojo said:


> update from sam -
> 
> " put aggie to the breast last nite they told me not to get my hopes up of her feeding before 38w as she is too little, little madam latched on and fed properly for ten mins straight! so i was a happy mummy at 3am this morning! xxx"
> 
> 
> :) :happydance: just been on fone to sam and she soundds soo happy, shes just about to go bk up to see Aggie now, and is hoping to manage another breast feed again, if not she'll exprss for Aggie,

:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Great news that Aggie latched on! We all know she's a clever lady but that is fab stuff!!


----------



## moggymay

Vix lil doods is gonna be 5th June I just know it :wacko:


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> went to TGI's for tea . . . :) was soo scrummy but coulnt manage it all . . so brought it hm wit me lol

Hmmmm yum. I've just sent hubby to krispy kreme!! I NEED DOUGHNUTS!!!


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Vix lil doods is gonna be 5th June I just know it :wacko:

Oooh do you really think so. That's the date my nanna passed away so that would be interesting. I prayed to her on the morning I got my bfp too. x


----------



## Megg33k

Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3

I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck meggs hun xx


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Here's piccies. Hope I've done this right.

oh girl I had tears in my eyes :cry:when i seen these pics I'm soooooo happy for you....woohoo!!!
Congratulations hun....sooo happy for you.......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!

good luck hun with the blood draw in the morning hun....:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!
> 
> good luck hun with the blood draw in the morning hun....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks, honey! I'm a pro at being stabbed! LOL


----------



## frogger3240

Megg hun do you know how to invert a pic???? I have posted some pregnancy tests for someone to look at and if you look at the last pic on the list you will see the line will you look at it and tell me what you think hun....thanks so much...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, honey! Going now!


----------



## Megg33k

Done! I think I see something! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Done! I think I see something! :hugs:

well I took another test and it was there before the 5 mins was up Megg and it has some pink in it I'm just hoping and praying its not a evap for both tests you know..its just heart breaking....:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!

Oh wow!!! I can't wait. This is going to be one of the most exciting journeys ever. I am so looking forward to sharing your journey. I'm here every step of the way with you, just like you were for me :flower:. If I'm completely honest and I know this is going to sound bonkers, but I miss it. So that just goes to show that it wasn't that bad after all. Good Luck for blood draw hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Done! I think I see something! :hugs:
> 
> well I took another test and it was there before the 5 mins was up Megg and it has some pink in it I'm just hoping and praying its not a evap for both tests you know..its just heart breaking....:hugs:Click to expand...

OOOOOH :test: again :test: again!!!


----------



## Doodar

frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Here's piccies. Hope I've done this right.
> 
> oh girl I had tears in my eyes :cry:when i seen these pics I'm soooooo happy for you....woohoo!!!
> Congratulations hun....sooo happy for you.......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hunny. It's an amazing feeling. I'm just walking on air at the moment, trying to take it all in. I'm still on cloud 9 :cloud9::cloud9:. How is your neck hun?


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Here's piccies. Hope I've done this right.
> 
> oh girl I had tears in my eyes :cry:when i seen these pics I'm soooooo happy for you....woohoo!!!
> Congratulations hun....sooo happy for you.......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunny. It's an amazing feeling. I'm just walking on air at the moment, trying to take it all in. I'm still on cloud 9 :cloud9::cloud9:. How is your neck hun?Click to expand...

I'm just so happy for you hun you deserve this soo much.....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Done! I think I see something! :hugs:
> 
> well I took another test and it was there before the 5 mins was up Megg and it has some pink in it I'm just hoping and praying its not a evap for both tests you know..its just heart breaking....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOH :test: again :test: again!!!Click to expand...

i tested again this morning and its still very light and it has some pink in it...I will be testing again when I get home from work this afternoon...I hope we are due the same time that would be sooo awesome....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!
> 
> Oh wow!!! I can't wait. This is going to be one of the most exciting journeys ever. I am so looking forward to sharing your journey. I'm here every step of the way with you, just like you were for me :flower:. If I'm completely honest and I know this is going to sound bonkers, but I miss it. So that just goes to show that it wasn't that bad after all. Good Luck for blood draw hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I agree with her I'm with you 100% through it all hun....we love you girl....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hope you all have a wonderful day today I am running behind and have to get the kids ready for school and the bus i will check in during the day ladys love you all dearly....


sam & aggie I love you both dearly...and miss you sam...:hugs:

Lindsey hun hope your doing well hun love ya to hun...have a wonderful day talk to you soon..

to everyone else love you all to...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey ladies, how we doing

i havent heard fm Sam as yet today - hoping that means shes getting lots of cuddles, will update as soon as i here, 

im spending the day mostly on all 4's trying to make sure this bubba is right way round


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Hey ladies, how we doing
> 
> i havent heard fm Sam as yet today - hoping that means shes getting lots of cuddles, will update as soon as i here,
> 
> im spending the day mostly on all 4's trying to make sure this bubba is right way round

i have:) aggies being moved to a hot cot bed now:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

lindseyanne said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how we doing
> 
> i havent heard fm Sam as yet today - hoping that means shes getting lots of cuddles, will update as soon as i here,
> 
> im spending the day mostly on all 4's trying to make sure this bubba is right way round
> 
> i have:) aggies being moved to a hot cot bed now:happydance:Click to expand...

:dance: FABULOUS!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i so hate not being able to use my phone much stupid thing wish my free texts worked over here lol.not sure what the hello kitty is up with my temp atm its all oiver the place at 8 am this morn i took it was 36.15 2 hours later was 36.68:wacko: don't think il get a decent chart this mth not while over here


----------



## MissyMojo

whooop for the update :D 

:hugs: linz, a shift in routine and timezone and everythin can make temps wonky x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> whooop for the update :D
> 
> :hugs: linz, a shift in routine and timezone and everythin can make temps wonky x

yeheither that or im coming down with something been sooooooooooo hot at night was lituraly sweating last night think its also as its a smaller bed and in our bed we have alot of space so not back to back where as this bed we are and body heat is being passed


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

what is a hot cot bed???????????


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Your little gift from your nanna to put a positive spin on that day again for you! <3
> 
> I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!
> 
> Oh wow!!! I can't wait. This is going to be one of the most exciting journeys ever. I am so looking forward to sharing your journey. I'm here every step of the way with you, just like you were for me :flower:. If I'm completely honest and I know this is going to sound bonkers, but I miss it. So that just goes to show that it wasn't that bad after all. Good Luck for blood draw hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I did the bloods this morning. I had to lie, which I felt bad about. She kept saying, "These are your Day 3's, right?" And, I had to say yes. Obviously, my coordinator bent the rules a little for me to get in to the Nov cycle... So, I wasn't going to correct her that it was Day 1 or maybe Day 2 at best. But its done now! YAY! Then, Monday morning is an ultrasound, blood work for Kevin, and our "calendar meeting" where they go over when everything will be happening. Lupron starts on Wed!

Glad it wasn't that bad. I would love to miss it! Haha!



lindseyanne said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how we doing
> 
> i havent heard fm Sam as yet today - hoping that means shes getting lots of cuddles, will update as soon as i here,
> 
> im spending the day mostly on all 4's trying to make sure this bubba is right way round
> 
> i have:) aggies being moved to a hot cot bed now:happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! :yipee: Clever girl!


----------



## Tulip

mtemptress said:


> what is a hot cot bed???????????

It's like a normal hospital cot but heated gently to maintain her temperature - not completely enclosed like the incubator she has been in so far :) She is doing SO well :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

message from sam

"aggie had apneas and braddys in the night but is doing ok this morning, sleeping well and tolerating her feeds which is good,"


----------



## moggymay

thanks for update Jo can you send them my love :flower: Hows you n Nudger doing? Have you acclimatised to staying in?


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> message from sam
> 
> "aggie had apneas and braddys in the night but is doing ok this morning, sleeping well and tolerating her feeds which is good,"

Yay go Aggie :happydance:.


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls,

How you all doing?

Patty have you tested again hun?

Jo how are you? is nudger behaving?

:hi: Linz you enjoying Germany?

George how are the little ones? Keeping you busy lol.

Megg :hugs:

Hello to everyone else if I missed anyone. Hope your all good.:hugs:

AFM I tested again this morning with a frer and the line came up lighter than the day before. So like a mad woman I ran to the chemist, not literally you know but just for drama purposes lol. Bought some more tests 5 of them lol. I've already spent about 100 quid on tests (don't tell hubby). So rushed back home, couldn't get the packet open quick enough. Peed on a CB plus and the line came up straight away, no messing, bright as day. :yipee: so I'm a happy bunny. I'm no longer friends with frer.


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> Patty have you tested again hun?
> 
> Jo how are you? is nudger behaving?
> 
> :hi: Linz you enjoying Germany?
> 
> George how are the little ones? Keeping you busy lol.
> 
> Megg :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone else if I missed anyone. Hope your all good.:hugs:
> 
> AFM I tested again this morning with a frer and the line came up lighter than the day before. So like a mad woman I ran to the chemist, not literally you know but just for drama purposes lol. Bought some more tests 5 of them lol. I've already spent about 100 quid on tests (don't tell hubby). So rushed back home, couldn't get the packet open quick enough. Peed on a CB plus and the line came up straight away, no messing, bright as day. :yipee: so I'm a happy bunny. I'm no longer friends with frer.

hey hun yep I tested again this morning its on the pregancy test thread hun..and also my temp took a big dip below the cover line....


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing alright, its cooled dow a fair bit :) went out with hubby today , he had to run an errand to episkopi, so i went along for the ride!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

looks as if i may be in for yet another long cycle cd 17 n still getting highs no ewcm soy was prob not for me


----------



## Doodar

Patty :hugs:

Jo :thumbup:

Linz :hugs:

Caz :hi:

I keep getting little flutterby's in my tummy.
Hubby's home tonight can't wait to see him.:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Vickie! Love the ticker!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hunny.

Any sign of meds yet? did they give a time?


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Thanks hunny.
> 
> Any sign of meds yet? did they give a time?

Oh, yes! I have them! :shock:


----------



## Doodar

Saw your post hunny :thumbup:


----------



## mtemptress

go aggie i didnt know what the cot bed thing is , so basically its like a heat pad under her/ electric blanket?


----------



## MissyMojo

i would imagine so 


update frm sam -

aggies chewed half her nipple off, and is being moved into proper cot later today and her moniter is going


sounds like things are going well x x


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous! :happydance: Linz will have to do a new Witchlette banner when she gets back :)


----------



## MissyMojo

yep :D


----------



## mtemptress

THATS FANTASTIC NEWS WAY TO GO AGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bet sam over the moon xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> i would imagine so
> 
> 
> update frm sam -
> 
> aggies chewed half her nipple off, and is being moved into proper cot later today and her moniter is going
> 
> 
> sounds like things are going well x x

:yipee: Go Aggie. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: Aggie! We knew you could do it!


----------



## frogger3240

I felt it in my heart that Aggie was going to be a fighter her sister helped her through that....sam and Aggie love you both dearly....sending you both lots of hugs your way...:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> im doing alright, its cooled dow a fair bit :) went out with hubby today , he had to run an errand to episkopi, so i went along for the ride!!

Did you see Ladies mile? Not long now til we meet Nudger :wacko:


Doodar said:


> George how are the little ones? Keeping you busy lol.

Busy as but Im loving it :happydance::cloud9:

How goes things with you today?:flower:


----------



## moggymay

Go Aggie! :happydance:

Lansinoh Sam :thumbup: slather it on!


----------



## Megg33k

Hope everyone is well! I'm bored of waiting! But the hope of a late-July/early-August baby is keeping me going! My mom's b-day is Aug 9, and my cousin's daughter's (also an IVF baby) b-day is Aug 6. I'd be ecstatic to have an Aug babe as well!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cd 18 still no peak:shrug: but mega sore pain in my right hand lower side so hoping something is going on. just got back from the town and looking at baby clothes hehe picked up a lil prezzy for my bessys lil girl for her bday and going to buy the agster a lil prezzy monday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a text from sam "bust my stitches and have a hernia may be kept in again"


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, damn! Poor Sam! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

didnt get to see anything on run out to epi - literally drove there stopped at officers mess to hand over a file, then drove back, with only a pit stop at the cafe near kolossi for a loo break!


----------



## moggymay

kolossi nice, how long does it take from yours to hosp?


----------



## MissyMojo

urm - well - sticking to speed limits about 1hr 20, 

but it can be done in about 45 mins - if need be!


----------



## moggymay

speed limits - pah! So excited for you :)


----------



## MissyMojo

ppl over here dont seem to care about speed limits at all!! motorway limit it 100kmh so lets all drive at 120 lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah still no ov for me


----------



## mtemptress

hope sam is ok , great news for aggie


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> had a text from sam "bust my stitches and have a hernia may be kept in again"

Lindsey tell sam to take it easy hun and that we are all thinking about her and sending her our love to her and Aggie...:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> had a text from sam "bust my stitches and have a hernia may be kept in again"
> 
> Lindsey tell sam to take it easy hun and that we are all thinking about her and sending her our love to her and Aggie...:winkwink:Click to expand...

il try hun not sure how much credit i have left but will try give her a text:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

lindseyanne said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> had a text from sam "bust my stitches and have a hernia may be kept in again"
> 
> Lindsey tell sam to take it easy hun and that we are all thinking about her and sending her our love to her and Aggie...:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> il try hun not sure how much credit i have left but will try give her a text:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks so much hun...


----------



## moggymay

MissyMojo said:


> ppl over here dont seem to care about speed limits at all!! motorway limit it 100kmh so lets all drive at 120 lol

makes me laugh we all stick to rules etc here yet when on hols you learn the "alternative" rules eg Cyprus - road on map doesnt always mean road is actually built yet lol, Portugal = 2nd lane of dual carriageway is not fast lane but parking lane! And roundabouts are just circular curbs to park on, France - do I need to say more? Germany at least let you drive fast in a straight line :thumbup:

Give my love to Sam n Aggie, hoping to hear a new weight soon...:baby:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anythink down sending love to sam and aggie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

its crazy on the roads here!! ppl just change lanes without indicating, and if you stick to speed limits u have idiots up ur backside honking and tooting as if ur a slow driver!!!

:hug: caz n bob


----------



## MissyMojo

updates from sam

*Hey hun, things ok at the moment, Aggie stopped breathing when i was with her last night and that terrified me as i had to stimulate her to get her breathing again as there was no nurses, i was so scared, xxx*

i replied asking if things were better now tho

*she is doing much better, she now on a bottle with breast milk every other feed as i cant breast feed as she ripped half my nipple off the other night lol so shes doing really good, *


----------



## Megg33k

Glad she's doing well... but she needs to keep breathing! Its very important! Listen up, Aggie! BREATHING! SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## Tulip

^^ Wot Megg said. Breathing and being gentle with mummy's nips :shock:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo not a happy bunny i has flippin thrush again:growlmad: and still no ov but im sure sumbody said to me was either here or another thread that soy usualy cuts ur cycle in half so il be looking at end of november af?:shrug: so instead of 133 or what ever i was it will be 65:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

i had an average cycle of 35 days, with ov around day 20ish - dont give up on ov yet x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

had a mini update from sam:)* "aggie doing fine shes a lil madame lol, had 3 bottle feeds one after the other today so doing good, all breastmilk and i got sore nipples and blokked duct so in alot of pain!"*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all aw tell here linz glad she doing better xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i had an average cycle of 35 days, with ov around day 20ish - dont give up on ov yet x x

thanks hunni:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Been to FS today and found out I have a polyp that needs removed. Surgery scheduled for Monday morning... but should still be on track for IVF cycle! Scared! :(


----------



## mtemptress

good luck megg, and way to go aggie and sam xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck meggs hun xxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Well done Aggie!!! Thats awesome news!

:hugs: Megg darling!


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a wee vid of Amelia im trying to make her giggle ...sorry its on its side! lol

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/th_VID00018-20101019-1458.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aurora she geting big now aw how cute xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

She's too cute, Aurora! And, SO BIG! OMG! Where did time go?


----------



## LittleAurora

I know! she is a whole 9 lbs now!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

heard it on the grapvione from my mum lol that a certain lil aggie may be going home the weekend!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i reeeeeealllllly need advise lol well not advise but i duno!

ben has told me he wants to come back to germany meaning me too but i really not sure would mean a compleate change for me. the upside it better health care etc but the downsize is being away from all my famly and friends and having to make new ones:wacko: im really not good at making friends he came over to england for me for 2 years so i should do it for him shouldnt i?


----------



## Megg33k

That's fab about Aggie! :yipee:

I dunno, Linds! I wish I had that answer. Don't do it because you feel obligated... Do it because you're okay with it, if you do it! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyyyyyy aggie aw carnt wait for more pics do what you feel is right linz hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic news about Aggie!!!

Linds - its scary moving to another country, but you can make friends:) you'll be suprised how many xpats are in Germany, - what area of germany would u be living?? - you may be close to an army camp? plenty english on there!


----------



## Tulip

Oh fab news, GO AGGIE!!

I don't think Germany would be as difficult as you imagine, but I can understand the prospect of it is scary. I think you'd surprise yourself :hugs: But make sure Ben understands your reservations xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> fantastic news about Aggie!!!
> 
> Linds - its scary moving to another country, but you can make friends:) you'll be suprised how many xpats are in Germany, - what area of germany would u be living?? - you may be close to an army camp? plenty english on there!

not sure prob essen area as his fams here


----------



## MissyMojo

gutersloh and paderborn are the nearest british army camps - theyre aout 80 miles away - an hour ish driving time,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggies had her feeding tube out shes all natural now:D


----------



## MissyMojo

Fantastic News :D :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all its horrible and cold here aw thats great new xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all its horrible and cold here aw thats great new xxxxxxxxxxx

not much warmer over here lol we just had a thunder storm me no likey


----------



## caz & bob

aw i hate them me the wind here is very bitter just had the dogs out couldn't wait get back home for a warm xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for no more feeding tube!!! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening ladies

we had the biggest windstorm blow thru here this afternoon- had to close all the windows and everything is now covered in a fine layer of gritty dust/sand!! :hissy: 

made a big pot of soup slow cooked it for a few hours, will hve some for tea tonight, then freeze the rest for after nudger

oooh and a whole load of goodies came from asda


----------



## snowdrops

lindseyanne said:


> aggies had her feeding tube out shes all natural now:D

brilliant news, have you any idea when Aggie will be allowed home


----------



## Megg33k

snowdrops said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> aggies had her feeding tube out shes all natural now:D
> 
> brilliant news, have you any idea when Aggie will be allowed homeClick to expand...

I think they said the weekend maybe!


----------



## snowdrops

Megg33k said:


> snowdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> aggies had her feeding tube out shes all natural now:D
> 
> brilliant news, have you any idea when Aggie will be allowed homeClick to expand...
> 
> I think they said the weekend maybe!Click to expand...

just seen that thnaks, opened up the last page (this one) and scrolled back a good few pages to see how every one is,,, 

busy busy these days, school runs work school run, clean cook etc...

thank goodness we have a long weekend here ahead, but... were to put the house on the market again for sale so have to really clean the house for pics and hope it stays that way lol i dont think so...


----------



## mtemptress

way to go aggie clever girl hope you are home for the weekend that would be great for your mummy and daddy and all your bnb auntys


----------



## moggymay

Yay!!! Go Aggie and well done Sam on the booby juice :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

aggie still doing fine me thinks but one not impressed sam who had the witch land while she was with her last nightlol


----------



## MissyMojo

poor sam!!! so soon???? blooody witch has a timetale all her bloody own

glad aggie is doing well


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all day off the gym today so paining my mils house for them xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

cool 

im laying on sofa - think im gonna head to neighbours in a min for a cuppa and a cuddle from her puppies


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been awol. Had a bereavement in the family. My nanna died on sunday, so it's not been a happy time.

Sounds like Aggie is doing well, bless her. :happydance:

Hope your all good. :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

aw doodar - sorry aout ur nana xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Doodar, so sorry to hear that.

Brilliant news about Aggie though! Well done little one!


----------



## Megg33k

Big hugs to Sam... And a congrats to Aggie, who is doing brill! Good girl!

Sorry about your nana, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance: aggie is 5lb 3oz again and on her way home the weekend


----------



## mtemptress

yay aggie , i wish i knew sams addy so could send her a card ,, sorry to hear about your nana doodar xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news about Aggie!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Way to go Aggie :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Great news about aggie - ditto the address - would love to sed a lil something to them x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Great news about aggie - ditto the address - would love to sed a lil something to them x

i have it if you would like it?


----------



## MissyMojo

would love it plz :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> would love it plz :D

okies will go find it one sec will send u it on msn


----------



## Megg33k

I'd actually love to send her a card too, if you don't think she'd mind? She deserves as many well wishes as she can get! She's done so well... They both have!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I'd actually love to send her a card too, if you don't think she'd mind? She deserves as many well wishes as she can get! She's done so well... They both have!

sent via fb meg x


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'd actually love to send her a card too, if you don't think she'd mind? She deserves as many well wishes as she can get! She's done so well... They both have!
> 
> sent via fb meg xClick to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies yayyy aggie looking forward to pic of her well i think o is coming soon xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies yayyy aggie looking forward to pic of her well i think o is coming soon xxxxxx

wont have a piccy for a while sams phone been cut off and her house phone n net aint worked for weeks:(


----------



## Tulip

Linz can I have their addy too pls? I have a pressie to send Aggie :D


----------



## Shey

I wanna send Sam a card too


----------



## caz & bob

aw ty for telling me linz hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got another piccy of aggie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







aggie.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tulip

OMG that dummy looks so huge! :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok imbloody confused my cbfm just gave me a low when no ov been yet and ive had high for the past god knows how long:shrug::wacko:


----------



## Tulip

It always does that on the last stick... It's given up waiting I'm afraid :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> It always does that on the last stick... It's given up waiting I'm afraid :hugs:

so it wont show ov anymore? have had 19 days high and brought more sticks todays stick looks the best so far yet its saying low:nope: i think im broken


----------



## Tulip

No it'll only ever ask for 20 sticks per cycle babe. If today's looks promising, you could keep poasing and analyse them yerself, but the monitor won't read them. You're not broken sweetie, you have lazy ovaries xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> No it'll only ever ask for 20 sticks per cycle babe. If today's looks promising, you could keep poasing and analyse them yerself, but the monitor won't read them. You're not broken sweetie, you have lazy ovaries xxxx

thanks hun. think i may sell my moniter as no good for me and my long never ending stupid cycles:nope:


----------



## Tulip

:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> :kiss:

 just so fed up everyones preg and having babies and i cant even ovualte


----------



## Tulip

What does the doctor say Linds? They've got to help you out xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> What does the doctor say Linds? They've got to help you out xx

nothing just say its strss and now so does ben sayign its cos i stress so much over ovualtion that it delays it and i should stop temping and opks etc . im just so fed up with it all my cycles used to bed fine had 2 long cycles last year and the cycle just gone and this one seems to be following suit


----------



## Tulip

It's true that the occasional long/annovulatory cycle is normal... See how this one pans out. Temping and OPKing will not delay ov, that's utterbollocks. In fact they're good evidence for doctors who are actually prepared to give a toss. Keep temping, keep OPKing, ov may be just around the corner xxx


----------



## mtemptress

thanks for address linz, got her a lovely card gonna post it on mon xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi caz & bob


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## WhisperOfHope

*"I can bring the agster home but will be monday before I do! Yey!!!
She back on breast milk today and feeding every two to three 
"* from sam:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

whooop whoop

:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover she whooppp for aggie xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im having a lazy day, with sweets and rubbish and pop and x factor re-run :)

got a chicago town fudge cake for laters and generally being lazy!


----------



## moggymay

Go Aggie and well done Sam - you did it :happydance: LM must be so proud of you both and you of them both! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

My god that picture is soooo cute of Aggie. She has done so well, and so has Sam. :hugs:.

Linz I agree. I think you should still track ovulation because that way the doctors will be more prepared to help you if you can prove that you don't ovulate.

Jo how's you and Nudger. Lazy day sounds good. :thumbup:

:hi: george and the rest of you lovely ladies.

Nothing much happening here, just plodding along and waiting for my scan on Thurs. I can't wait. It's so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:) for a scan soon vickie :D

lovely lazy day so far - we've decided on what breed of dog where getting when we come bk to the uk, a leonberger :) 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Waskerley%20Visit/IMG_9617.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :) for a scan soon vickie :D
> 
> lovely lazy day so far - we've decided on what breed of dog where getting when we come bk to the uk, a leonberger :)
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Waskerley%20Visit/IMG_9617.jpg

that is one huge dog! we getting a golden retreiver hehe


----------



## mtemptress

i got a gorgeous kitty puss x


----------



## Tulip

So proud of our little Aggie! And well done Sam you star xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw jo that dogs is lovely awwww xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news about Sam & Aggie! 

Yay for getting dogs! I wouldn't know what to do without mine! :)

I'm off for surgery in the morning, but I'll update tomorrow sometime to say that all is well when its over.


----------



## MissyMojo

gl megg xx

it'll be 18m - 2yrs before i get my leonberger - cos i wont get a pooch out here in cyprus, 

just been for growth scan - measuring within normal ranges :D estimated weight atm 6lb14oz - consultant wants to see me in 2 weeks time, as he;s conceren my being small may mean problems delivering - its taken them til now to raise this concern~ ffs!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

sounds about right jo, fingers crossed meggs xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm awake now and fine. No pain. No polyp anymore. Very happy with how it went. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies - quick early post for me before my power goes off!!! eek


:hugs: all round x


----------



## Megg33k

Surgery did go well, but he had to remove more bad tissue than expected... So, I'm stuck waiting yet another month to start IVF now. It seems I won't have enough time to heal for the Nov 1 cycle. I'm now in the Dec 6 cycle. Heartbroken, but I understand.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: megg babe xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well im in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 :hugs: megg xxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Megg hun I'm so sorry :hugs:

My internet has been down for 2 days ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRH!!!!
only just got it back on, something to do with a technical fault on the network in my area. Sheeeeesh 2 whole days with no net. It's been torture.


----------



## moggymay

where are you?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies so quit tonight on here xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

Vicks will be lurking for scan pics tomorrow :hugs:

Is the Agster home now? Hope all going well Sam :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping by to say hi! :hi:


----------



## Doodar

Thanks george. Started bleeding today. Still have scan booked for tomorrow so will update when I know more. x


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Thanks george. Started bleeding today. Still have scan booked for tomorrow so will update when I know more. x

Hoping its nothing! :hugs: Try to remain as calm as you can until you know more... put your feet up and try to take it easy!


----------



## mtemptress

good luck doodar hope it nothing !!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

Vickie - good luck today xx

Aggie is home - but due to still having spells of Apnea may end up back in hospital but theyre hoping not.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have just sent portable mini apnea thingy to sam as a preasent so she can keep aggie home and maybe sge will sleep poor wman is scared to fall asleep or take aggie out incase she stops breathing


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw hope she grows out of it for her xxx


----------



## Doodar

Just updating you all. Unfortunately I miscarried. Totally Devastated.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Just updating you all. Unfortunately I miscarried. Totally Devastated.

oh hunni:hugs::hugs: im so so sorry


----------



## moggymay

words cant say it - Im so sorry honey. Im here if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww sweetheart I'm so so very sorry. Sending you lots and lots of love and cuddles


----------



## mtemptress

aww doodar so sorry babes , you know where we are hunni


----------



## caz & bob

Doodar said:


> Just updating you all. Unfortunately I miscarried. Totally Devastated.

aw hun im so sorry big :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

I'm so sorry Doodar :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Ladies - bit of a quiet day for me :) just sat about on my birthing ball, walked around the supermarket with friends, then david took me out for tea :) went to pizza hut and i had a spag bol, nicked a slice of davids pizza - peppers defeated me tho! and had a fair few of his yummy stuffed crusts!! then we've come home and :sex: :blush: its been a while!!! it was lovely then we had a bath together, davids still in there and im on the sofa :D


----------



## caz & bob

sounded good hun i have been shopin came home had :sex: shower and playing on xbox live why my son is at a halloween party xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:cry: I'm so so sorry, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not soo great - really uncomfortable - and im not even dilatating very mcuh!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun soon be here xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

unless this peters out into nothin . . .


----------



## Megg33k

First Nudger could barely wait... and now s/he's not interested! LOL Hope s/he shows up soon, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

woke up this morning to not much back ache but a very achey bmp, nudgers wriggly this morning, and im still losing some mucasy plug stuff - thought it was all gone yest but :nope: its yucky gross


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gooooood morning ladies im on top of the world this morn had the best:sex: ever and for once EVERYTHING stayed in


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for great sex!!! - im gona have me some mor later see if i can encourage things along x


----------



## Tulip

Jealous!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Jealous!!

won't be long fofr you hun and im the one who is jealouse of YOU BOTH AND SAM haha


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: I know I'm a lucky cowbag.... But I could seriously do with some :sex: after all this time LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I'm JEALOUS too... I would kill to stop bleeding! Jeez! :(

I'm also jealous of those 2 too, though... LOL I'd much rather be pregnant than having even the best sex! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Jo's waters!!! EEEEEEEK!


----------



## caz & bob

just read on fb jo good luck hun xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> :hugs: I know I'm a lucky cowbag.... But I could seriously do with some :sex: after all this time LOL

lol then why not get some:haha: entise munch out


----------



## Tulip

lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I know I'm a lucky cowbag.... But I could seriously do with some :sex: after all this time LOL
> 
> lol then why not get some:haha: entise munch outClick to expand...

I get the feeling my size disgusts my husband :shrug:

Ahh well. Only another couple of months I expect LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I know I'm a lucky cowbag.... But I could seriously do with some :sex: after all this time LOL
> 
> lol then why not get some:haha: entise munch outClick to expand...
> 
> I get the feeling my size disgusts my husband :shrug:
> 
> Ahh well. Only another couple of months I expect LOLClick to expand...

lol he got you like that least he could do is help u get back out lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I know I'm a lucky cowbag.... But I could seriously do with some :sex: after all this time LOL
> 
> lol then why not get some:haha: entise munch outClick to expand...
> 
> I get the feeling my size disgusts my husband :shrug:
> 
> Ahh well. Only another couple of months I expect LOLClick to expand...
> 
> lol he got you like that least he could do is help u get back out lolClick to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy halloween from the aggie the little witchlette
 



Attached Files:







IMG00601-20101031-1957.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is so cute awwww


----------



## Tulip

Awww she is looking so well! :cloud9:


----------



## mtemptress

hey girls i seen ya say smmat about jo's waters has she gone into labour i not been on here for few days ????


----------



## moggymay

yup :happydance:


----------



## mtemptress

oy wow when did that happen , i got her number but dont know whether to send good luck text as it will be half 11 there


----------



## hedgewitch

HAPPY HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN TO EVERYONE




Hope this works, i am trying to do it off my phone lol
helloo girls and how are we all? doing good i hope, thankyou to everyone for your messages and cards, and Tulp thankyou for Aggies pressie,
well we are doing fine. Aggie is still having her Apnoea's which are very frightening to say the least but apart from them she is growing stronger every day, she is now on 4oz per feed and hopefully has gained some weight this week, won't find out till health visitor has been tomorrow. 
i am also doing well apart from my hernia.
i hope everyone is well and doing fine, i am sorry i havent been on to check on you all but i know Lindsey and Jo have been updating you, thanks girls, sending you all much love,xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Sam!!! So good to see you! I bet you are totally in love with your little princess. Can you quite believe she's here safe yet?

Hope you heal up soon and Aggie enjoys her pressie. I am v excited about Nudger being on the way (ok and a little envious). Big loves! xxx


----------



## mtemptress

hope you had a great samhain sam, blessed be hunni, aggie is gorgeous hope you got my card xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all i have a lil bit of a delicate head and tummy today had some boozy time last night but but but check out todays temp rise!


----------



## Tulip

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

SAM! :hugs: She's GORGEOUS!!! There's going to be something on its way from me soon... I'm rubbish at getting things posted! Give Aggie a snuggle for me!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks for the messages girls.

Sam It's lovely to hear from you. Aggie is just the cutest. Well Done hunny :thumbup:.

Any news from Jo?

Hello to everyone else.

AFM I'm still feeling like a crock of s**t, really struggling to come to terms with the miscarriage. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some people seem to think I shouldn't be getting upset with it, but it's really taken the wind out of my sails. Do you ever get the feeling that some people get off on other peoples misfortune. So sorry to bring the thread down. Guess I should remove my ticker :cry::cry:


----------



## Tulip

:hugs: Vickie :hugs: There is no 'only' about 6+1. Your baby was a much-loved little soul, and a part of you. I hope the dismissive comments stop soon and that you are allowed to grieve xxx

Last news from Jo was about 10:45am, she was 6-7cm. Bet she's enjoying snuggles as I type x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> :hugs: Vickie :hugs: There is no 'only' about 6+1. Your baby was a much-loved little soul, and a part of you. I hope the dismissive comments stop soon and that you are allowed to grieve xxx
> 
> Last news from Jo was about 10:45am, she was 6-7cm. Bet she's enjoying snuggles as I type x

shes had a lil boy hehe i was right!


----------



## Tulip

LOL I was so excited that he'd arrived I forgot to be upset that I was wrong about the gender :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> LOL I was so excited that he'd arrived I forgot to be upset that I was wrong about the gender :haha:

lol you next come on munch!


----------



## Tulip

lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> LOL I was so excited that he'd arrived I forgot to be upset that I was wrong about the gender :haha:
> 
> lol you next come on munch!Click to expand...

I have checked: My left boob is loaded and ready for action :haha:. Come ooooooon Munch.


----------



## snowdrops

hedgewitch said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN TO EVERYONE
> View attachment 131731
> 
> 
> View attachment 131732
> 
> 
> Hope this works, i am trying to do it off my phone lol
> helloo girls and how are we all? doing good i hope, thankyou to everyone for your messages and cards, and Tulp thankyou for Aggies pressie,
> well we are doing fine. Aggie is still having her Apnoea's which are very frightening to say the least but apart from them she is growing stronger every day, she is now on 4oz per feed and hopefully has gained some weight this week, won't find out till health visitor has been tomorrow.
> i am also doing well apart from my hernia.
> i hope everyone is well and doing fine, i am sorry i havent been on to check on you all but i know Lindsey and Jo have been updating you, thanks girls, sending you all much love,xxx:hugs:



Awww Sam she a dote she is,,,


----------



## snowdrops

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Jo and David :baby::baby:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey girlies, how are you all doing? Sorry I've not posted on here much ..I just feel kinda outta place here sometimes or that some of you don't like me as I don't talk to any of you :shrug: :(

Sam - Aggie is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so glad she's doing really well. Give her a snuggle from me. Hope you are doing well yourself hun xx

Lindsey - How are you doing? xx

Vickie - I'm soo sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs: and yes you have every right to be upset, don't listen to anyone who tells you that you shouldn't xx

Megg - How are things going with you hun? xx

A big congrats to Jo on her baby boy too! :) I can't wait to see pictures x

Anyone that I've missed - how are you all doing? I hope you're all doing well. Lots of love and :hugs: xx

AFM - TODAY is my due date and still no sign of this baby wanting to come out yet, gr. I'm getting so fed up and impatient now. We've been trying everything we can to try and get things moving along and nada has worked (yet) I'm going for a sweep tomorrow, so hopefully that will kick start something.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Thanks for the messages girls.
> 
> Sam It's lovely to hear from you. Aggie is just the cutest. Well Done hunny :thumbup:.
> 
> Any news from Jo?
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> AFM I'm still feeling like a crock of s**t, really struggling to come to terms with the miscarriage. I know I was only 6 weeks and 1 day and some people seem to think I shouldn't be getting upset with it, but it's really taken the wind out of my sails. Do you ever get the feeling that some people get off on other peoples misfortune. So sorry to bring the thread down. Guess I should remove my ticker :cry::cry:

There is definitely no "only" 6+1... That's bullshit! You went through hell and high water to get that little one, and you have every right to be torn up about this. I mean, your life can't stop and you can't dwell on it forever and refuse to move forward... but you definitely should take the time to mourn however you need to. I'm sure those who are being aloof about it just don't "get it"... but you have a website full of women here who do.

I took the liberty of placing you on my "Race for the BFP" list TTCAL, as it seems to be a sort of lucky list... Lots of good stuff. Plus, the thread is FULL of amazing women who all understand. If you need some additional support, please stop by and see us. I think you'd like it there. :hugs:



lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Vickie :hugs: There is no 'only' about 6+1. Your baby was a much-loved little soul, and a part of you. I hope the dismissive comments stop soon and that you are allowed to grieve xxx
> 
> Last news from Jo was about 10:45am, she was 6-7cm. Bet she's enjoying snuggles as I type x
> 
> shes had a lil boy hehe i was right!Click to expand...

Woohoo! I think I said 'boy' too! I always nearly called Nudger "him" when speaking about him! But, I don't know what my official guess was back in the day! Hmmm... 

Well, CONGRATS to Jo and David on your SON!!! :wohoo:



xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey girlies, how are you all doing? Sorry I've not posted on here much ..I just feel kinda outta place here sometimes or that some of you don't like me as I don't talk to any of you :shrug: :(
> 
> Sam - Aggie is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so glad she's doing really well. Give her a snuggle from me. Hope you are doing well yourself hun xx
> 
> Lindsey - How are you doing? xx
> 
> Vickie - I'm soo sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs: and yes you have every right to be upset, don't listen to anyone who tells you that you shouldn't xx
> 
> Megg - How are things going with you hun? xx
> 
> A big congrats to Jo on her baby boy too! :) I can't wait to see pictures x
> 
> Anyone that I've missed - how are you all doing? I hope you're all doing well. Lots of love and :hugs: xx
> 
> AFM - TODAY is my due date and still no sign of this baby wanting to come out yet, gr. I'm getting so fed up and impatient now. We've been trying everything we can to try and get things moving along and nada has worked (yet) I'm going for a sweep tomorrow, so hopefully that will kick start something.

I'm okay... Hoping the bleeding lets up soon. Ready to get moving on IVF... Its sooner than I thought, which makes me happy! :)

Hoping your little one decides to make an appearance soon! I suppose you should actually be next prior to Nik (Tulip)! She's not overdue yet... and you are! C'mon, little one! We want to SEE you! Come out! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells fine i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!":haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells fine i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!":haha:

Oh! That's possible! Men-type-people do think that women smell more alluring around ovulation!!! *nods*


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells fine i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!":haha:
> 
> Oh! That's possible! Men-type-people do think that women smell more alluring around ovulation!!! *nods*Click to expand...

going from my chart i very well could be lol have a looksee:D


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells fine i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!":haha:
> 
> Oh! That's possible! Men-type-people do think that women smell more alluring around ovulation!!! *nods*Click to expand...
> 
> going from my chart i very well could be lol have a looksee:DClick to expand...

Ooh! OMG! Exciting! Oh, I hope so! It does look that way!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN TO EVERYONE
> View attachment 131731
> 
> 
> View attachment 131732
> 
> 
> Hope this works, i am trying to do it off my phone lol
> helloo girls and how are we all? doing good i hope, thankyou to everyone for your messages and cards, and Tulp thankyou for Aggies pressie,
> well we are doing fine. Aggie is still having her Apnoea's which are very frightening to say the least but apart from them she is growing stronger every day, she is now on 4oz per feed and hopefully has gained some weight this week, won't find out till health visitor has been tomorrow.
> i am also doing well apart from my hernia.
> i hope everyone is well and doing fine, i am sorry i havent been on to check on you all but i know Lindsey and Jo have been updating you, thanks girls, sending you all much love,xxx:hugs:

aw sam she is gawjus hun awww xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies congrats jo on the birth of your baby boy love the name xxxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

HUGE HUGE congrats jo and david what name is he called xxx


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> HUGE HUGE congrats jo and david what name is he called xxx

Maddox! :)


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN TO EVERYONE
> View attachment 131731
> 
> 
> View attachment 131732
> 
> 
> Hope this works, i am trying to do it off my phone lol
> helloo girls and how are we all? doing good i hope, thankyou to everyone for your messages and cards, and Tulp thankyou for Aggies pressie,
> well we are doing fine. Aggie is still having her Apnoea's which are very frightening to say the least but apart from them she is growing stronger every day, she is now on 4oz per feed and hopefully has gained some weight this week, won't find out till health visitor has been tomorrow.
> i am also doing well apart from my hernia.
> i hope everyone is well and doing fine, i am sorry i havent been on to check on you all but i know Lindsey and Jo have been updating you, thanks girls, sending you all much love,xxx:hugs:

sam she is beautiful.....love her outfit....so cute...glad your doing better and its wonderful to see you posting....:hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

maddox lovely name i sent her congratulations text anyone got her address?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies well i gots me a coverline 3dpo baby!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Woooooooooooooooooooooooh yeah, go sista!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Linds!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have an extreamly sore hip/outer thigh never got any lovin in last night as ben accidently pushed my hip down too low when we were about to do it (i have very weak hip and knee) so cue floods of tears from me and ben feeling v guilty and no sex:(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies woooppp linz xxxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Woohoo Linds!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hello Girls

home with Maddox now had a good 1st night at home, with him feeding at 9pm, 1am, and 5am, he feeds for about 40 mins at a time ish, hes now settled in his moses beside me while i catch up on over 350 emails!!!! wow!


here's a pic or 2 

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01757.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01769.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw jo he is so cute awwww morning ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey - another quick update he's now pee'd all over daddy!!! - i did warn daddy to cover his winky first lol,

hes had more feeds 9am then 12noon, hes now back in his moses sleeping perfectly, 

trying to upload all the pics and vids to FB and catch up with all the kind messages and comments - will try and peice together birth story in the next day or so xxx


----------



## Megg33k

He's gorgeous, Jo! Congrats!


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-m-d-man-maddox-andrew-david.html#post7579195


----------



## moggymay

peepee teepees out of plenty/bounty :thumbup:


----------



## mtemptress

oh babes he is soooo gorgeous he looks just like his daddy , well done babes. send me your address when you get chance so i can send your card xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## moggymay

any news from Sam? :flower:


----------



## moggymay

chart is looking promising Linds...soy is good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> chart is looking promising Linds...soy is good stuff :thumbup:

thanks hun feel so icky today boobs are killing me got af style acheyness that changed to a sharp pain:(


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart seriously looks amazing though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Your chart seriously looks amazing though!

i know :happydance: even if no preg this cycle i STILL OVD!! got tons of gunky creamy cm coming out lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Your chart seriously looks amazing though!
> 
> i know :happydance: even if no preg this cycle i STILL OVD!! got tons of gunky creamy cm coming out lolClick to expand...

Ov is a good first step! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz your chart is cool hun woooopppppp fx for you this month xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> any news from Sam? :flower:

nope don't hear much from her these days anymore she too busy and worrying about lil lady


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> Hello Girls
> 
> home with Maddox now had a good 1st night at home, with him feeding at 9pm, 1am, and 5am, he feeds for about 40 mins at a time ish, hes now settled in his moses beside me while i catch up on over 350 emails!!!! wow!
> 
> 
> here's a pic or 2
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01757.jpg
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01769.jpg

Wow he is gorgeous!! Congratulations to both of you. x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all didnt wanna get up this morn *yawn* nothing knew on my front temp still up boobs still sore and can't do number 2:growlmad:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just spoken on the phone to one very tired worried sam aggies apneas are getting worse and her milk intake has gone down again so hospital want her back in for a few days to do tests and find out whats going on

oh and heres a new piccy of chubby cheeks
 



Attached Files:







1288956736943.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moggymay

send her my love Linds and thanks for keeping us posted! :hugs:

Aggie is so cute :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does having dreams that your 82 yr old nan has had a baby clarrify as a weird/vivid dream?:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

thats a very weird / vivid dream!


----------



## Tulip

Damn, that Aggie is gorgeous. Hope they can sort her breathing out soon.

Linz - :rofl: yeah I think that's weird enough to mark it on your chart!

AFM - blood pressure has rocketed but we've been in for assessment and Munch seems happy. MW coming round Sunday to check on me xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think that counts, Linds... for sure! :rofl:

Aggie is SO gorgeous! Poor Sam though... I hope they can sort Aggie's breathing ASAP! All my love to them both!

I keep having vivid dreams, and there's no good reason... WEIRD and vivid dreams. But, its not a symptom of anything... and I'm on BCP's, which didn't cause this before. So, what gives?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all going some were nice tonight to see the fireworks were going to the show to the fair and fire, fire works aw hope they sort it out tell sam i am thinking of her xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

I'm always having weird and vivid dreams. I guess it could be a symptom of wanting a baby so bad!! that we do all have in common.

Aggie's gorgeous. I hope they get her sorted soon. :hugs:

Jo how is motherhood treating you?

Hi to everyone else.

Enjoy fireworks Caz.

We got family round tonight. Doing homemade beef cassarole with huge dumplings and homemade apple pie and cream. Then out into the garden for fireworks and toffee apples hmmmm love it. Hubby's home tonight too :happydance:. Shame I can't welcome him home the good old way, not allowed till I get the all clear from the clinic :cry: bummer.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Sorry its tough right now, honey! I know how hard it is to alter your life like that... and especially when you just want to feel close to him probably. On another note... OMG! That sounds delicious, Vickie!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hunny. I hope it tastes as good as it sounds lol. If not I'm sure the toffee apples will fill people up, they are HUGE!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it will taste amazing! I'm jealous! I'd love to pop around to have some with you!


----------



## Doodar

Aw your more than welcome hunny :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired think il be in bed asleep by 9 tonite


----------



## MissyMojo

motherhood is tough, but good milk is coming in so boobs are very very tender and feeding has no pattern as yet x


----------



## moggymay

Vicks where are you, I'll pop round for a toffee apple, did you have apple bobbing and that other one where you string up the apples and have to grab them with just your teeth :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af got me today xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

i got bit of spotting again so not sure if it ib or start of early af.so who knows


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope:


----------



## Tulip

On the upside Linds your chart looks AMAZING!! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> On the upside Linds your chart looks AMAZING!! xx

im really not wanting to get my hopes up :nope:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls xxx


----------



## Tulip

lindseyanne said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> On the upside Linds your chart looks AMAZING!! xx
> 
> im really not wanting to get my hopes up :nope:Click to expand...

I understand :hugs: But at the very least it's a positive step forward after the last one, huh? xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> On the upside Linds your chart looks AMAZING!! xx
> 
> im really not wanting to get my hopes up :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I understand :hugs: But at the very least it's a positive step forward after the last one, huh? xxxClick to expand...

very very much so


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## moggymay

Happy 1 month old Aggie :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Happy 1 Month, Aggie!


----------



## mtemptress

good grief shes one month allready wow,well done little witchy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies temps quite low this morn think yesterdays was a dud tempo as only 3 hours sleep yesterday lol im not too pos with my temos now


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies wow 1 month aggie yayyyyyyy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just satisfied my need for bannana and custard:happydance: yummy yummy af should be here the weekend ben doesnt thinks he will show i think she will so now a waiting game i HATE the 2ww


----------



## Tulip

If she isn't? Preggo! If she is? Reasonable cycle! :yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> If she isn't? Preggo! If she is? Reasonable cycle! :yipee:

yep thats what im thinking i had very odd stabbing pains in my lower belly wherer womb is and into my lady area on and off for about an hour n half earlyer and thtas now changed to a dull crampy af style cramp


----------



## WhisperOfHope

any sign of munch making a move ?


----------



## Tulip

No, had a home visit from MW yesterday to check blood pressure and she's now worried he's breech!! :dohh: Got a quick scan in Delivery tomorrow to have a look.

It's the way she went "I can't feel the head.... and that's a very big bum...."

So he's either 5/5 engaged with a fat arse or he's always been the wrong way up. Four different midwives - including this one - put him as head down, 3/5s engaged on Thursday, Friday and Saturday! Little monkey he is :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> No, had a home visit from MW yesterday to check blood pressure and she's now worried he's breech!! :dohh: Got a quick scan in Delivery tomorrow to have a look.
> 
> It's the way she went "I can't feel the head.... and that's a very big bum...."
> 
> So he's either 5/5 engaged with a fat arse or he's always been the wrong way up. Four different midwives - including this one - put him as head down, 3/5s engaged on Thursday, Friday and Saturday! Little monkey he is :)

little rascal typical boy and being awkward lol


----------



## caz & bob

all boys are the same i will vouch for that haha xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies feel absaulte poop today my head is banging my nose wont stop running and feel sick again:nope:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz - hope theres a good reason for feelin so poo xxxx

Nic gd luck today - hope munch is just nicely very head down :D


----------



## moggymay

are you not tempted to test yet Linds...?


----------



## Tulip

Behave yourself, Mogs! :hugs:

Good news - monkey is head down. Well down. Feels like he's going to fall out! Sonographer even checked the cord wasn't round his neck for me :cloud9: She gave him the quick once over too. I'm more relaxed than I have been for months (well, since the last scan at 28 weeks!)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> are you not tempted to test yet Linds...?

nopehad to many chems waiting until af is late at the weekend id rather not know anymore


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been talking to sam aggie is back in hospital the health visitor told her to take her in as she saw her having one of her apneas and said its nor normal so shes been there since last night and already had a few sounds to me like she has a blockage somewhere as when she feeds is when she stops breathing and the only way she startsa again is to bring the milk back up


----------



## Tulip

I wonder if she's got some sort of link in her throat that hasn't closed off which diverts some of her feed to her lungs :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> I wonder if she's got some sort of link in her throat that hasn't closed off which diverts some of her feed to her lungs :(

ive just told her that now but shes so tired n stressed out aggie brings up ALL her feed projectile vomits


----------



## Tulip

Poor monkey. Come on Aggie-moo xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Poor Aggie! And Sam too! :hugs: to them both!

You chart still looks great, Linds! :thumbup:


----------



## mtemptress

hey girls could you have alook at my post in pregnancy test gallery i think i may have done it so does nurse?? please i dont wanna post it in here in case i upset follks


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mtemptress said:


> hey girls could you have alook at my post in pregnancy test gallery i think i may have done it so does nurse?? please i dont wanna post it in here in case i upset follks

 bfp congrats hunxx:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sam big :hugs: hun congrats to mtem wooppppppp xxx


----------



## mtemptress

so ya think it a def bfp!!!!! woop i had blood tests done and a nhs pee stick earlier and that one was pos too faint but pos so happy happy happy


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> hey girls could you have alook at my post in pregnancy test gallery i think i may have done it so does nurse?? please i dont wanna post it in here in case i upset follks

Definitely a BFP! Its not really that faint, honey! LOL CONGRATS!


----------



## BeesBella

Hey, does it cost anything for her to cast the fertility spell ? Need all the help I can get !


----------



## Megg33k

She isn't casting anymore, Bella. Sorry! :hugs: She's dealing with a lot in her personal/family life with her new daughter, and its just not feasible right now. Good luck, though! xxx


----------



## BeesBella

Ok I'm sorry to hear that. Wishing her the best !


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you find what you're looking for, honey! A bucket load of dust to you and hoping you get a quick and easy BFP!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sam and matt are gonna bring aggie home today hopefully ad try get her to cardif where she will actualy be checked over properly i cant beleive the way shes been treated there the last few days worst one being told lilly maye was just a miscarige!:growlmad: they are making out that shes a nut job scbu turned round and said aggie wasnt having apneas with them and they have no record of it and they wont check her gullet or anything for a blockage


----------



## Tulip

That is absolutely shocking. They need to get her to Cardiff pronto for some proper care. That hospital is shite.

Hope you're OK today Linds xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> That is absolutely shocking. They need to get her to Cardiff pronto for some proper care. That hospital is shite.
> 
> Hope you're OK today Linds xx

 yeh im ok just tired and wanting the weekend to hurry up so get onto a new cycle hope u and munch are good x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tested witha cheepy pound land test and got a bfn


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Poor Aggie, hope they find out what the problem is soon. Sam doesn't need any more worries bless her....


----------



## Megg33k

That's appalling treatment. Sam, Matt, and Aggie deserve so much better! Hope they can get her to Cardiff soon so she can get real care!

Sorry about the BFN, Linds! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry bout the bfn Linds but Poundland cheapies are 25mui if I remember correctly. I won't write you off yet xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

my bloods were taken at 4 week plus 1 day and i got a count of 50 is that good or bad as she said it may not be viable pregnancy but i have had no signs of af so what you guys think and my test linds was a cheapy ic


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> my bloods were taken at 4 week plus 1 day and i got a count of 50 is that good or bad as she said it may not be viable pregnancy but i have had no signs of af so what you guys think and my test linds was a cheapy ic

50 is perfectly fine for 4+1.. The real info comes with whether its doubling properly! There is no reason to think it wouldn't be a viable pregnancy with a level of 50. That's rubbish.


----------



## mtemptress

thanks angel i was bit pissed off this afternoon as wanted to ring docs when hubby was there but she told me beofre as couldnt ring after work lol but we got the text yesterday and gotta test next week so keep ya posted xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Linds you definitely are still in hon :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening everyone, hope you are all well, can't have a read back properly as i'm on my phone but i will get online soon and then i can catch up properly. 
anyways just thought i would pop on and say hi from me and Aggie, we are doing fine, Aggie having some issues with her apneas but hopefully will be getting that sorted soon, wow can't believe she is 5 weeks old, seems to have gone quite quickly,


----------



## hedgewitch

aww lindsey, just seen my siggy, thanks hun,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! Aggie-moo! I love her! Glad to see you, Sam! :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

sam I'm so happy for you and aggie love you both...:hugs: and she is beautiful...:winkwink:


----------



## MissyMojo

Sam, good to see you around :) Aggie is amazin

hi & :hugs: to everyone - flying visit - maddox needs hair washed then meetin garrison boss to get him registered!


----------



## Tulip

Morning yummy mummy! Glad to see you had a good night :hugs:

Sam, Aggie is looking amazing. Hope you can get her to Cardiff and sort her out xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning


----------



## Tulip

:hi: Morning Linds :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

morning :)


----------



## Shey

Sam glad to see you and Aggie doing well. I wanted to send ya something but didn't have your address.


----------



## tufty

hello :flower:

my name is emma and me and my lovely husband have been trying for 6 years. we've had no luck at all. 

i have had 4 iui's, 4 goes at clomid and 1 ivf(which ended in a mc :cry:). i have lost faith in everything (except fairies of course :angel:). i have tried a few fertility spells before and none of them worked but i think it was due to being half hearted about it.

last week i got one from mia off ebay and am now wearing a rose quartz bracelet, have a lump of it in my purse, andrew has a bit in his pocket and there's a rock in the car and one by the bed :laugh2:

i'm trying my best to think positive but to be honest i've had the wind blew out of my sails and i'm finding it hard to be.

good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aggie is a beaut!!!! Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies sam glad your both doing fine hun aw she is gawjus xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, tufty. It sounds like you've really been through it, honey! I'm glad you haven't lost your faith in fairies. :hugs: Sam isn't casting anymore, but we'd be happy to have you here and help support you in your journey!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af due today and no sign temp has risen again and i have super sore boobsy near the nips:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

maybe worth seeing what happens today and if no sign of AF then test on the morrow...?

I could never pee a positive test til after AF was due :shrug:

Really hoping this is it for you and Ben :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, Linds! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sounds promising, Linds! :thumbup:




moggymay said:


> maybe worth seeing what happens today and if no sign of AF then test on the morrow...?
> 
> I could never pee a positive test til after AF was due :shrug:
> 
> Really hoping this is it for you and Ben :hugs:

i not testing until at least next week aas one im too scared and 2 we havent any money lol


----------



## Tulip

Welcome Emma, will you be trying IVF again soon? Best of luck and do stick around :flower:

Linds, looking good - FXd this trend continues xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome emma


fingers crossed 4 u linds, sore nips was my only symptom x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> welcome emma
> 
> 
> fingers crossed 4 u linds, sore nips was my only symptom x

more or less my only symptom too that and cramping:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hmmm can a infectetion cause late af? just wondering as i think i may have bv again:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Happy Birthday, Caz! :hugs: I'll be on the Big 3-0 in Feb! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey lovely ladies not long home from my besties lil girls 2nd birthday party:cloud9: im abslutly shatterd and for some reason boons and belly are super itchy:shrug: got a rash on my belly too . happy 30th caz x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies temp still up no where enar coverline 15 dpo and now oficialy 1 day late


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Go Linds! Everything crossed for you (well, nearly...)
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Linds! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> :yipee: Go Linds! Everything crossed for you (well, nearly...)
> xxxx

lol ty hun come on munch ur turn to come out now all ur lil friends are now out and waiting!


----------



## Tulip

Innit! Little monkey has obviously seen the weather forecast!

Happy belated birthday Caz - 30 isn't that bad I find :)


----------



## mtemptress

happy birthday caz, good luck linz


----------



## MissyMojo

happy birthday caz

fingers crossed 4 u linds

munch - come on!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:cry: i getting all emotional im leaving home for my first time in less then 2 mths


----------



## mtemptress

this may be a bit random but its remeberance day today , i getting emotional already and it only just started my hubby was in navy for all of 5 weeks bless him he got injured but if my baby wants to go into forces when they old enough i will be so scared but will be proud, as the last post says WE WILL REMEMBER THEM


----------



## MissyMojo

Linds, you'll be fine sweetheart

i'm watching the service at the cenetaph atm, 

We will Remember Them


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies they all will be remembered xxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz big:hugs: hun your not out till she comes hun xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw linz big:hugs: hun your not out till she comes hun xxx

thanks hun i need ppls eyes ben can see it and i can see it it came up just b4 the 10 min mark there is a definate cross
 



Attached Files:







DSC043361.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16









DSC04336 (2).jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linds x still gt my figers crossed 4 u


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: linds x still gt my figers crossed 4 u

can you see anything on the abouve tests?


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant huni, but m terrible at spottin lines


----------



## LittleAurora

I can and I'm usually awful at seeing them!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> I can and I'm usually awful at seeing them!

thank you thank you thank you was begining to think we were going crazy!


----------



## caz & bob

i can linz woopppp aw xxxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

i cant see anything lindz but maybe my eyes they bad, maybe try with one that has lines not crosses ? if it is a bfp congrats but as i say my eyes are shocking


----------



## WhisperOfHope

been told by everyyone its an evap so not sure what the fluff is going on ive definatly ovd im so sick of these why cant i get a big clear line on a test:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart, give it another day or 2 and test again xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I see it! Try again in 2 days, for sure! :hugs:


----------



## tufty

i could see a line too :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

16 dpo temp STILL up no sign of af and a bfn just read online that soy can llengthen ur lp so maybe thats whats happend ben chnaged my ff to reaserch and still puts me over my lp at 15 dpo


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: & :dust: for u linds


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies woooppp linz soon be here xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

how are we all feeling??

:hugs: to you all x x


----------



## Tulip

Hey Jo, how's it going being home alone? x


----------



## MissyMojo

its not too bad nic - but im worried about my first night alone . . 

atm i'm watching last nights tv on BFBS9


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im very tearfull todaay af has landed lightly and just found out cheepest day we can get our flight to germany is december 15th in the evening:cry: so i miss out on both my bday on the 18th and xmas and new year with my family and wont see them until ben can drive and then will only be a few days:cry: havent left home before and im such a mummys girl


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw linz xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww linz hunni - have u checked with monarch?? i use monarch to fly home,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww linz hunni - have u checked with monarch?? i use monarch to fly home,

yeh cos so close to christams everything is double the price his sister has just booked for us 15th decmeber at 7.30 in evening


----------



## MissyMojo

:(


----------



## moggymay

how about if you fly to different airport and get train/bus?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> how about if you fly to different airport and get train/bus?

too late now its booked im slowly coming round to it as long as ben doesnt mention it then i cry lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had a text from sam aggies back in hospital has a systemic flow valve murmour ( hole in one of her heart valves) and shes full of the cold bless her


----------



## caz & bob

aw tell her im thinking of here hun xxxx


----------



## moggymay

me too - thanks Linds :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Linds! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I wish AF hadn't shown for 9 months, but it is nice to see you back on track. Maybe that will make for a magical Xmas BFP! Really sorry about the flight though. And hugs and love to Sam and Aggie!


----------



## MissyMojo

big hugs to aggie and sam,

and :hug: to you for CD1 but a much better cycle length than the one previous


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey hunni :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## mtemptress

hi girls i got my confirmation from docs that i am indeed PREGNANT my count on bloods was 2126 today and they were at 50 ,8 days ago so think i did well xx


----------



## caz & bob

woopppp hun congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx

Sounds like progress! Yay!



mtemptress said:


> hi girls i got my confirmation from docs that i am indeed PREGNANT my count on bloods was 2126 today and they were at 50 ,8 days ago so think i did well xx

CONGRATS! That's fantastic!!! :hugs: That's doubling every 35.5 hours! Just perfect!!! :yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meh 2nd morning ina row ive now woken up wih a yucky headache


----------



## michelleann

Hello 
Could you add me please?

My Name is Michelle (28) my Partner is Steve (28) we have been TTC for 7 months but my partner has very poor motility and 0 Morphology so unless a miracle happens we are looking at IVF in 2 years time :(

We would appreciate a casting for us, thank you

Michelle xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hedgewitch isn't casting anymore, Michelle... I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: It sounds like you've had a rough go of it. That's heartbreaking. She can't cast currently as she's dealing with her own health problems and some complications with her new daughter. Its not safe or feasible for her to cast at this time. I wish you all the best though, and you're welcome to stick around for support! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi caz - how r u?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun ty how are you im glad its the weekend xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

tired bt happy

struggling to sort maddox's passport photos!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

trying to get a newborn to have hea str8, eyes open and mouth shut . . . its impossible!!


----------



## moggymay

think for babies its a bit different....on Mogsters he has his eyes closed...found this...

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/385749-newborn-passport-photo-anyone.html


----------



## Tulip

Jo, from IPS.gov.uk:

Children
Photographs for children aged six and over must meet the full standards set out in this guide.
Photographs of children five years and under must show a clear image that is a true likeness of the child. As young children can be difficult to photograph, children aged five and under do not need to have a neutral expression or to look directly at the camera, but they must face forward.
In addition to the exceptions above, babies under one year old do not need to have their eyes open (however it is preferable for eyes to remain open). All other standards must be met. If the babys head needs to be supported, it is important that your supporting hand cannot be seen.
If you have real difficulty in meeting these conditions, you should visit a photographic studio rather than a photo booth.


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks girls - hopefully i'll get a shot i can use today!

How is everyone?


----------



## moggymay

good, fab sleep from Jack last night, 7-3.12 then 3.30 til the morning :)

Saw on FB Maddox is doing great with his sleeping, Mogster did the evening cluster too and we got good ZZZ's out of it as it meant only one feed in the night after he'd stocked up in the evening whilst we flopped on the sofa with him glued to the boob! He grew out of it around 10/11 weeks and he was similar size to lil man when he was born so hopefully Maddox will do the same or even a little earlier...?

Hows the weather out there? Are you doing the family chrimbo with the three of you as a family - Maddox's first and your first as a mummy - gonna be special :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Bored, tired, grumpy and excited. A strange combination, I'm sure you'll agree. Love to all my favourite boys xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: nic, LABOUR :dust:

the weather atm is just lovely, 27c by day 22-24 by night :) our plan for xmas is to spend a lot of time on skype to family and we're going to go out for dinner, Dhekelia leisure Resort are doing 4 course xmas dinner for 25euro a head :) so theres a fair few of us going down from my street alone, then on the 27th we're having one of davids wrk m8s ad his family over for a belated xmas dinner (as theyre going home for xmas and return on 27th in the mornin) 

glad jack slept well :) finger crossed it becomes routine for him :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today come on munch i know its cold and yucky out here but your mummys arms are nice and warm and waiting for you!


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm good linds :) just trying to decide what to do - maddox is asleep - do i make most of it by

a) dishes
b) laundry
c) mong it with a brew and a little iced bun


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i'm good linds :) just trying to decide what to do - maddox is asleep - do i make most of it by
> 
> a) dishes
> b) laundry
> c) mong it with a brew and a little iced bun

mong it you deserve it dishes and laundry can wait


----------



## Tulip

Easy - c!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Defo C! :) 

Hoping you're all well. I still read, but don't post much. I feel a bit out of place most everywhere now. Not many people going through this process... and it seems to just confuse most people when I talk about it. Doesn't mean I love you all any less... Just sometimes don't know what to say. I feel completely disconnected with traditional TTC now. No OPK's and well-timed BD and temping and CM checking... Just shots, blood tests, ultrasounds, etc. I won't even be in the building when my eggs are fertilized. Just a bit out of sorts and feeling displaced... But wanted to say I do still care a lot about you all.


----------



## MissyMojo

huge huge hugs megg :hug: sorry you feel so out of it, much much love xxx


i know what i'll do - its a combo - while w8n on kettle to boil, i'll fill the sink with soapy water and set a load off in the washer :) then after my cuppa i'll wash the pots and then do laundry - IF hes still asleep


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im good caz :) 

had a productive day of housework :) even slotted in some exercise this morning, making the most of a peacefull sleeping baby while it lasts :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey caz :)


i wont be about much in the next 2 weeks, as inlaws are here x x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :hi: Sorry I'm not around much. I stick close to my journal and just a few other threads. But, I'm always thinking of you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you all doing?
Sorry I've not been on here, I've purely not had the time at all.

I don't know if anyone knew, but I had Harley on November 10th, at 5:07pm, weighing 8lbs12oz :) ..he's the whole reason I've not been on, no time at all, lol ..but I thought whilst both my boys are sleeping (Harley and David) that I'd get on here, write out my birth story and yeah.

My birth story is here is anyone wants to read it; https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rley-adam-david-10-11-2010-a.html#post7898091

I hope you are all doing well. Love and hugs to all xxx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I saw on FB! Congrats, honey! :hugs: He's adorable!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## Shey

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all doing?
> Sorry I've not been on here, I've purely not had the time at all.
> 
> I don't know if anyone knew, but I had Harley on November 10th, at 5:07pm, weighing 8lbs12oz :) ..he's the whole reason I've not been on, no time at all, lol ..but I thought whilst both my boys are sleeping (Harley and David) that I'd get on here, write out my birth story and yeah.
> 
> My birth story is here is anyone wants to read it; https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rley-adam-david-10-11-2010-a.html#post7898091
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. Love and hugs to all xxx :hugs:

Congrats Butterfly he is adorable. he shares birthday with me lol! Hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend again goes so quick x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni

hows you ?

i have 2 poorly chaps :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw have you hun aww hope they get better soon xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi girls! I have a Munch in my arms!
Dillon arrived on Weds morning, 7lb 8oz, we got hone last night! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

:dance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u all well


----------



## MissyMojo

hi linz, im gd babes

u


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hi linz, im gd babes
> 
> u

getting v nervouse less then 2 n half weeks to go now:cry: i forgot to update the other day sam got aggie to cardiff to see dr beatie has to go back monday for more detailed scan but she has a twisted colon that has fused together to a hernia


----------



## MissyMojo

awww noo poor aggie and sam :hugs: to them

:hug: to u linz - ur gonna b fine xx xx x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> awww noo poor aggie and sam :hugs: to them
> 
> :hug: to u linz - ur gonna b fine xx xx x

ty hun hope you and maddox are good:)


----------



## MissyMojo

we're good hunni, maddox now weighs 8lb10! and is currently fast asleep on his playmat!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> we're good hunni, maddox now weighs 8lb10! and is currently fast asleep on his playmat!

gosh mummys milks doing the job


----------



## LittleAurora

Linds are you sure that's correct? A twisted colon is extremely serious and life threatening and need immediate attention. I find it hard to believe that they would send her home


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Linds are you sure that's correct? A twisted colon is extremely serious and life threatening and need immediate attention. I find it hard to believe that they would send her home

what i was told is beatie thinks it may be a twisted colon as there is a blockage but they can not see for sure until they do a dif scan monday


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month aw hope she gets ok soon been threw a lot they have xxxxx


----------



## want a baby

how do u get a spell?


----------



## LittleAurora

Aggie would be in agony! I just can't believe they suspect something like this and have sent her home. I also can't believe that with her other problems she was let home withe out the appropriate equipment or after care even that she was let home at all.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

LittleAurora said:


> Aggie would be in agony! I just can't believe they suspect something like this and have sent her home. I also can't believe that with her other problems she was let home withe out the appropriate equipment or after care even that she was let home at all.

rebecca why do you not just say what you are thinking you have been this way from when aggie was born asking if the pic was even the same baby and what not


----------



## LittleAurora

Linds I have no idea what your talking about. The comment on the pictures was purely innocent I couldn't believe how healthy she looked in such a short period of time and for being so premature!

Sam text me and she can feel free again if she is feeling anxious about anything or wants to clear the matter up with me.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls not ruff at all today off the Bacardi had 3 nice glasses woke up fresh im doing a nice roast today starving carnt wait were having chocolate gateau after xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

enjoy ur roast hun, were havin a bbq if the meat defrosts in time :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Popping in with :hugs: for everyone!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: morning girls xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning hunni :D


----------



## mtemptress

morning guys and girls i got my 1st midwife appt on 10th woop


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, temptress!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deck es up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for decs going up :)


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, hope you are all well,xx

:hi::hi: mrs


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all good well i have put my decorations up woopp think i have started the street off there all putting then up haha aw hiya sam how you doing hun hope aggie is keeping you busy hun xxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

not too bad thanks girls, Aggie keeping me very busy, she isn't well at the min and full of a cold too xx


----------



## hedgewitch

started a journal
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/476396-hedge-aggies-journal.html#post8024224


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope it goes soon hunnie xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies, hope you are all well,xx

Oh, Sam! I'm so happy to see you and your Aggie-avatar, honey! :hugs: Will be stalking your journal!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies :)

sam gr8 to c u here 

linz - how r u hu

Caz im still 8n for my xmas tree to be delivered

megg - nice to see u pop by babes x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies lots of snow falling here this morn:happydance: i had a bit of a disturbd night lol have starterd moving alot and talking in my sleep again ben says he went to the toilet last night and when he came back in i said 1x2 is 2 9x9 is 81 lol oh and then came out with BEN.....put your penis inside me:haha: me thinks the stress of the move is starting to show


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all haha linz you have very funny dreams hun xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, well afternoon now lol, how are we all?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, well afternoon now lol, how are we all?xx

knakerd not sleeping good lately. how are you and lil miss?


----------



## Megg33k

Linds - That's hilarious! I think the move is def getting to you!



hedgewitch said:


> morning all, well afternoon now lol, how are we all?xx

Good but nervous for tomorrow! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

pmsl at ur dream linz - it'll b worth it when ur all settled in ur own place


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend carnt belevie how quick it come round woopppp bacardi and coke for me tonight xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well i have a stinking headache today i just can not shift


----------



## Megg33k

I've had headaches all week, Linds! I feel ya! :hugs:


----------



## mtemptress

hi girlies hope we are all well and bearing up in the hideous snow i been off work for 3 days coz not safe or buses and trains not running i cant believe i 7 +3 weeks already
i cant wait to see crispy on the scan in new year.


----------



## frogger3240

sam she is beautiful....and again Congratulations...miss ya:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop for the weekend caz

hope the headaches shift girls

:) for 7+3 kat

:) sam & frogger

AFM maddox was up every 2hrs - im goosed


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hate this weather its like sleety rain did a test this morning bfn dont no when i o this time xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hi caz - what kind of weather would u prefer ? snow or for it to be gone?

im doing alright :) maddox is asleep beside me hoping he goes til about 7pm as hes been asleep since 4 and had a v full tummy

i'm finding cyprus cold now once the sun goes down, im sat in my jumper and leggings and socks :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well


----------



## MissyMojo

hi linz - im good babes - you?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hi linz - im good babes - you?

meh grumpy tearfull and snappy ben says i mist be oving but i think its more the move. how are you and maddox


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babes

maddox and i are well :D hes a hungry little thing


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: babes
> 
> maddox and i are well :D hes a hungry little thing

i wanna pinch his lil cheeks lol so cute:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

non wish i was in the sun took my niece the hospital before she keeps geting pain in her back and she said she feels the baby pushing down they gave her an internal and sent her home and take pain killers she is jew tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

its not that warm now (to me) inlaws are walking around in vest n shrts to my legging and cardies

good luck to ur neice xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon hunni


----------



## ThatGirl

Hey hun are u still doing the spells u may have done one for me cant remember but i not have a beautiful 3 month old son but we,d like a baby bro or sis for him if u are able to do a spell would be great


----------



## Megg33k

She's not doing spells anymore for health/family reasons, honey! Good luck though!


----------



## ThatGirl

ok no probs thanks for letting me know hunx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well bfn again for me so just going to wait and see if af comes


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed its ur turn soon x x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the BFN, caz! Hoping it turns BFP soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## MissyMojo

morning linz

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3258685/Woman-rings-999-over-snowman.html :shock:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> morning linz
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3258685/Woman-rings-999-over-snowman.html :shock:

saw that last week crazy woman


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls the sun is out her wooppp all the snow is melting xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: for snw meltin


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not too bad hunni, having some boob issues but managing to feed thru it :) maddox is pilin on the weight! and sleeping pretty well too

loving all the pics in ur journal


----------



## WhisperOfHope

feeling quite meh today especiay on the ttc fron when will it be my turn im sick of waiting and im sick of pretending im ok when friends say they are preg etc and sick of the jelousy inside me when i see parents with babies or preg women it aint fair


----------



## mtemptress

jo we have about 2 foot of snow since last week it still extremely cold and snow and ice on my street it crap xx


----------



## MissyMojo

yuk kat

i like snow but not when it starts to cause havoc


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies feeling meh and meh again today no ov yet but i do have terrible ibs this morn can barely move!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning linz :hugs: hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies sorry about af caz:hugs: 
a week todaay and il be in germany well at the airport anyway lol ben just brought me my new phoneso i can use my fish text on it so i can at least text a little back to the uk:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz you will love it when get there xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies 6 days to go started doing all our washing today so got to start packing soon blah


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can any of you ladies tel me what i could expext to happen at my fs appointment i havent a clue and gettting quite anxiouse over it now do they take blood the first time?


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant help but i wish you luck x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls linz ye hun they will take bloods well my niece has still not had the baby yet shes had to sweeps and if she not gone bye next week they are going to give her the gel xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend woooppp have to take my niece the hospital in abit she has not had the baby yet she has 2 sweeps and they are going to do another internal on her today to see if it starts her off she was jew the 5th xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all put in my temp this morn and was given ovulation for 9 days ago:S


----------



## Megg33k

That's bizarre of it to jump to 9dpo, Linds! How strange! Depends on the doc what they'll do at the first appointment. I know my consult was pretty boring... but some do a lot more than mine did.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> That's bizarre of it to jump to 9dpo, Linds! How strange! Depends on the doc what they'll do at the first appointment. I know my consult was pretty boring... but some do a lot more than mine did.

thanks yeh thats what i though too but ive no ewcm anymore and my boobs have been mega sore for the past week or soo even more so this morn can barely touch them:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i asked on the fertiluty friend vip messgee board thingy and she says was prob my temps that were taken later that have messed it up but then she said todays temp rise looks very ppromising so i am now kicking myself as i was predicted a xmas day bfp:dohh: and my cycle is doing exactly that by the look of it and we got no bding in the days we needed to as ben was ill


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well my niece is ready to have the baby she 9cm wooopp afm af has gone so we bd haha xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls how are you all well my niece is ready to have the baby she 9cm wooopp afm af has gone so we bd haha xxxxx

about time thats one stubourn lil babay she has haha


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun haha shes havein a girls xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls, how are we doing??

sorry bout af Caz, glad ur neice has ha the baby,

Linz :hugs: fingers crossed u still get the xmas bfp

Megg, PUPO with twin embies :) Luv it :D

:hi: everyone else, are you all well xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Heya girls, how are we doing??
> 
> sorry bout af Caz, glad ur neice has ha the baby,
> 
> Linz :hugs: fingers crossed u still get the xmas bfp
> 
> Megg, PUPO with twin embies :) Luv it :D
> 
> :hi: everyone else, are you all well xx

missed ov didnt dtd oh well


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babe xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: babe xxx

its k theres always next year hoe u and maddox are well x


----------



## MissyMojo

we're good :)

mddox just had his bath n is havin a feed then bed tme,

he loves baths :)


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls my niece is home with the bby now so i can have loads of cuddles x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop caz


----------



## MissyMojo

Eveing ladies - maddox is cutting a tooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg!!!!


had a yummy mummy coffee morning this morning, and Health visitor was there and i asked her to check his gum, cos i'd noticed a hard lump with a sharp edge and she confirmed its a toothypeg starting to come thru :nope: my poor boy, hes hardly fussing about it jst seems very sleepy and a tincy bit grumpy, but his nappies have gone gross


----------



## caz & bob

:wave:girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi sweetie, how are you?

I'm all good :D


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls finished everything now for Xmas carnt wait wooppp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Yay :D

david still needs to wrap his pressies to me, he couldnt decide what little bits he wanted at all so has asked me to get him soething big when we go bk to uk in march, as thats when i get my main pressie, a new camera


----------



## mtemptress

i got house season 6 from duncan,we been that busy we haqvent had chance to put tree up yet,i went to a panto with my best mate and her girls i won tickets with local radio ,its snowed again this morning supposed to be bad tonight and tommorow


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to pop in and say hey! I know I'm AWOL a bit.. but just trying to stay sane waiting for another 5 days!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope ur all well x


----------



## MissyMojo

hi, 

kat - hope snow isnt too bad, get ur tree up missy!

Megg, only a few more days till u get ur bfp, it has to happe x x

Linz, how r u?? u setling in?

afm

maddox had his weigh in tday, hes 10lb9 :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRv-yX6MCpw


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hi,
> 
> kat - hope snow isnt too bad, get ur tree up missy!
> 
> Megg, only a few more days till u get ur bfp, it has to happe x x
> 
> Linz, how r u?? u setling in?
> 
> afm
> 
> maddox had his weigh in tday, hes 10lb9 :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRv-yX6MCpw

quite homesick today think its as my bday tomoz:shrug: hes so cute


----------



## mtemptress

no it snowed briefly but supposed to be bad tody but i got a damn chest infection so off work for few days woop but :( as wont get paid but cant help it i keep losing my voice which duncan keeps telling me to stop talking but as i work in a call center it bit useless


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh losing ur voice in call centre situation nt good - who do u work for? i used to work at the orange call centres in the north east

aww linz xxx hugs xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> urgh losing ur voice in call centre situation nt good - who do u work for? i used to work at the orange call centres in the north east
> 
> aww linz xxx hugs xxx

thanks hun this is the scene from out bedroom window atm and snow still falling
 



Attached Files:







winter wonderland.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyMojo

Wow!!!, 

if we cant extend our stay in Cyprus in 2012, were asking for Germany - so i'll have that to contend with! eek!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Wow!!!,
> 
> if we cant extend our stay in Cyprus in 2012, were asking for Germany - so i'll have that to contend with! eek!

tis weird in the uk we come to a stand still with a tiny bit pf snow yewt here they keep going buses and trams keep running etc


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its like a blizzard her non stop snow woopppp x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Got a PM from Doodar (Vickie)! Every time she tries to post in this thread, she gets a message saying she isn't logged in and gets kicked out. She can post other places though. Anyway, she contacted the mods and is waiting for a reply. But she wanted me to pass this along: She says Hi and that she's thinking about you all but just having trouble posting at the moment.


----------



## MissyMojo

pass :hugs: to her 4 me:)

im doing well, maddox had aother gd nite :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope your all well? just dragged myself out of bed didnt wanna get up tooo cold! but we are off to the christmas market today for my bday and bens taking me to choose a pressy as he couldnt decide what to get me:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Choose well, hun!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:



> Choose well, hun!

i will lol im thinking twighlight dvds


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Choose well, hun!
> 
> i will lol im thinking twighlight dvdsClick to expand...

That would be a great choice if you like Twilight! It would be horror for me... Hate it! LOL But, enjoy!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Choose well, hun!
> 
> i will lol im thinking twighlight dvdsClick to expand...
> 
> That would be a great choice if you like Twilight! It would be horror for me... Hate it! LOL But, enjoy!!!Click to expand...

taken me a while but im v into it now lol got two of the books at the airport was so ingrossed in them i didnt even know we had landed in germany!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Choose well, hun!
> 
> i will lol im thinking twighlight dvdsClick to expand...
> 
> That would be a great choice if you like Twilight! It would be horror for me... Hate it! LOL But, enjoy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> taken me a while but im v into it now lol got two of the books at the airport was so ingrossed in them i didnt even know we had landed in germany!:haha:Click to expand...

That's great! I love a book that will take my mind off of everything else! Sounds good! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

im good but my limpet son has been feeding for 6 hrs now - im shattered and tonight is meant to b my 1st nihjt out for davids wrk do


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend i am glad the kids have finished school now i can have a lie in woopp been on the field with the dogs in the snow they love it x x x


----------



## mtemptress

i now have my decorations and tree too so bit better, i have my 12 week scan on 5th jan cant wait, feeling better at min , i work for currys hunni


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies af arived yesterday 5 days early with the clotting and the pain that is oh so familler to me when i have chemichals:cry: hope your all well x


----------



## MissyMojo

aw linz huni :hugs:


my siggys stopped wrking ... hmm


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aw linz huni :hugs:
> 
> 
> my siggys stopped wrking ... hmm

ive not manages to pay the server this mth hun i can make you one without the ticker tho if you like?


----------



## MissyMojo

if u dnt mind :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> if u dnt mind :)

i may be a bit slow as full of the flue on top of heavy af lol feel like im dying :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

no worries my darlin xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw linz :hugs: think im getting the flu to feel ill today x x x


----------



## Tulip

Sorry you're having a rough time Linz hon, not long til you see the doc now, hope you get some answers xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ AF, Linds! I'm so sorry, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm had loads of egg white cm this morning x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all afm had loads of egg white cm this morning x x x x

get bonking mrs!


----------



## Megg33k

I've had 2 betas drawn now... It hasn't quite doubled, but its rising. So, I think I'm staying cautiously optimistic... It was 95 @ 1:30pm on Monday and it was 134 @ 8:30am this morning. That's nearly the 60% that they consider "normal"... Trying to stay positive!


----------



## LittleAurora

Meg, fingers crossed! The numbers are rising and that's. A nice sign! Xx


----------



## Megg33k

Clinic says I'm "officially" pregnant now! They suspect vanishing twin maybe... but they're happy with the #'s! :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo:


----------



## mtemptress

well done girly


----------



## Megg33k

Scan in "about 2 weeks"... I'll let you know more when I know! LOL Thank you! Long time coming!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies


Hope you all have fantastic Xmas - if u guys arent about!!i'll problably still hang around BnB over the xmas period


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> 
> Hope you all have fantastic Xmas - if u guys arent about!!i'll problably still hang around BnB over the xmas period

will prob be the same for me hun worst time beign away from fam is xmas:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

im kind of looking fwd to xmas away from family a bit, as it means i get to spend it how i like and not how its expected, no squabbles over who's family to visit when


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im kind of looking fwd to xmas away from family a bit, as it means i get to spend it how i like and not how its expected, no squabbles over who's family to visit when

you also have your lil man too:) hopefully il have a lil he or she next xmas


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:

are u just gonna use same pics in my new siggy?? or choose new ones?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs:
> 
> are u just gonna use same pics in my new siggy?? or choose new ones?

its up to you hun what ever you want?


----------



## MissyMojo

hmmm

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01937.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01801.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01782.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC02047.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/PC040001.jpg[/IMG ]

I'll let you play with those :D - ur choice - whatever fits/works


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hmmm
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01937.jpg[/IMG ]
> 
> [IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01801.jpg[/IMG ]
> 
> [IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01782.jpg[/IMG ]
> 
> [IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC02047.jpg[/IMG ]
> 
> [IMG]https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/PC040001.jpg[/IMG ]
> 
> I'll let you play with those :D - ur choice - whatever fits/works[/QUOTE]
> 
> il have a play about a bit later hun see what i can come up with:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i have got the flu feel really ill x x x


----------



## mtemptress

if i dot get chance in next 24-48 hours have a fantastic christmas, great yule and all of the denomintations guys xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

Merry Xmas eve xx


----------



## Megg33k

Merry Christmas Eve, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb45/xtymiller/merry-christmas-2.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a wonderful xmas and new year x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

merry christmas xx


----------



## Megg33k

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Tulip

Merry Christmas girls xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hope evryone had a lovely Day :D


----------



## frogger3240

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/Steppyville/gingerbread_man_waving_behind_si-1.gif


----------



## mtemptress

merry christmas girlies ,, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

sending lots of love ladies, hope you had a wonderful christmas day,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hope exeryone had a lovely Christmas :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope you all had a lovely Christmas and hope you all have a brill new year x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

https://s606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox Andrew David/ - pw MADMAN

we had a fab xmas - was weird being away from home but we still had a good day


----------



## Megg33k

Goodness, Jo.. he's precious!


----------



## MissyMojo

hes just about got the hang of smiling - he smiled loads for daddy 1st thing this morning - but me - nada! 

but i have seen them more often then david. . . . 

cant wait to capture them on camera :D


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies,

just popping in to share this with you all...

How many children will I have? 
Will they be boys or girls? 
Let your higher self tell you....the needle knows ~ ~ :o}


Have you wondered how many pregnancies 
and whether it will be a girl or a boy? 
Let the needle tell you. 
Here is a method that may surprise you. 
What to do: 
Thread a sewing needle and knot it 
{see picture above} 
(so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot). 
Hold your left hand out, palm down. 
Hold the knot in your right hand 
with the forefinger and thumb only. 
Holding your left hand still, 
swing the needle so the needle hits 
the inside curve of your thumb 
(where the thumb meets the hand) three times. 
Then turn your left hand over 
and move the right hand over the left, 
holding the needle just an inch or so 
above the palm of the left hand. 
Hold both hands still 
and let the needle do the work. 

The needle will begin to move:

Circles = girls 
Lines = boys 
It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy. 
Turn off any fans 
and make sure circulating air 
is not affecting the reading. 
ENJOY!


and everyone of mine have been correct B,B,B,G and waiting for the G/B twins to come true...


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool, Patty! :) I haven't done mine in a while! Mine has changed in the past. It used to say G,B,G, but after my 1st loss it went to B,G,B. After the 2nd loss, I think it went back to G first... but I don't remember after that! I'll have to try again soon!


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> Very cool, Patty! :) I haven't done mine in a while! Mine has changed in the past. It used to say G,B,G, but after my 1st loss it went to B,G,B. After the 2nd loss, I think it went back to G first... but I don't remember after that! I'll have to try again soon!

can't wait to see what it shows you Megg...:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Very cool, Patty! :) I haven't done mine in a while! Mine has changed in the past. It used to say G,B,G, but after my 1st loss it went to B,G,B. After the 2nd loss, I think it went back to G first... but I don't remember after that! I'll have to try again soon!
> 
> can't wait to see what it shows you Megg...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Back to G,B,G. :shrug: I also did it over my tummy (as its supposed to tell you what you're having if you're already pregnant) and got G! FX'd!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies,
> 
> just popping in to share this with you all...
> 
> How many children will I have?
> Will they be boys or girls?
> Let your higher self tell you....the needle knows ~ ~ :o}
> 
> 
> Have you wondered how many pregnancies
> and whether it will be a girl or a boy?
> Let the needle tell you.
> Here is a method that may surprise you.
> What to do:
> Thread a sewing needle and knot it
> {see picture above}
> (so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot).
> Hold your left hand out, palm down.
> Hold the knot in your right hand
> with the forefinger and thumb only.
> Holding your left hand still,
> swing the needle so the needle hits
> the inside curve of your thumb
> (where the thumb meets the hand) three times.
> Then turn your left hand over
> and move the right hand over the left,
> holding the needle just an inch or so
> above the palm of the left hand.
> Hold both hands still
> and let the needle do the work.
> 
> The needle will begin to move:
> 
> Circles = girls
> Lines = boys
> It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy.
> Turn off any fans
> and make sure circulating air
> is not affecting the reading.
> ENJOY!
> 
> 
> and everyone of mine have been correct B,B,B,G and waiting for the G/B twins to come true...

i just got g,b,g but stoped the needle myself after the last one as my mil came in lol


----------



## Tulip

How's the new place Linz? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> How's the new place Linz? xx

we are still at my mother in laws atm gota go finish all paper work etc off after new year then hopefully get our own place sorted for end of feb


----------



## MissyMojo

hop u get somwhere sorted quick


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hop u get somwhere sorted quick

thanks hun me too lol i am quite homesick for all my things lately but there isnt really anywhere here we can keep the so they all still at my parents:(


----------



## mtemptress

hope everyones new year brings everything they desire xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy New Year! I hope 2011 sees all of our dreams come true!


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya all,

so another year is upon us!!

doodar sends her love n best wishes but due to some unknown reason she still cant post on this thread


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so happy to see 2011!


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for 2011 :D


----------



## Megg33k

Your first year with Maddox... And, hopefully the year I hold my first LO... Also, loads of BFP's and babies from those waiting. 2011 will be ACE!


----------



## MissyMojo

never mind hopefully - it WILL be the yr 4 u megg, and all our hedgewitch ladies xx


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed, Jo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope your right ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy new year to you all hope you all had a good one well af got me so a nice fresh start to 2011 woopp hope i get my bfp this year x x x


----------



## mtemptress

i cant beleive i got my scan in the morning at 9:50 am cant wait


----------



## MissyMojo

roll on a pretty BFP Caz&bob


oooooh Kat, Scan :D Yay - cant wait to see ur lo :D


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Bring on the scan!!! :)

Good luck on your new cycle, Caz!


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys scan went great only 1 lol,,, due def 19/07/2011 cant wait,, will try to post scan pic later going to didtribute them now xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: :happydance: soo close 2 my bday, 25.7 :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw glad the scan went well hun its my sons birthday in the morning woopp hes a big 11 carnt beleive how much time flys bye x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Yay!!! :)


----------



## mtemptress

https://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd477/mtemptress/

if it asks for password its d250813b


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Linds... I had to come straight in to here... I woke up this morning from a dream where you were pregnant... You'd just found out/tested. I looked at your chart and it was like... err... CD40 or something when you got the positive test! I was begging for pics and you hadn't responded yet! You totally had a ticker up and stuff!! :) I couldn't resist letting you know, as don't usually have dreams about people that often!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Linds... I had to come straight in to here... I woke up this morning from a dream where you were pregnant... You'd just found out/tested. I looked at your chart and it was like... err... CD40 or something when you got the positive test! I was begging for pics and you hadn't responded yet! You totally had a ticker up and stuff!! :) I couldn't resist letting you know, as don't usually have dreams about people that often!

ohhh well this cycle does feel like another long one as no ov yet lol you have no idea how much that has just boosted me feel like crying after the day ive had have to cancel my fs apt until we get everything sorted and god knows when thats gonna be:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Linds... I had to come straight in to here... I woke up this morning from a dream where you were pregnant... You'd just found out/tested. I looked at your chart and it was like... err... CD40 or something when you got the positive test! I was begging for pics and you hadn't responded yet! You totally had a ticker up and stuff!! :) I couldn't resist letting you know, as don't usually have dreams about people that often!
> 
> ohhh well this cycle does feel like another long one as no ov yet lol you have no idea how much that has just boosted me feel like crying after the day ive had have to cancel my fs apt until we get everything sorted and god knows when thats gonna be:cry:Click to expand...

Oh, no! What's happened, honey?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Linds... I had to come straight in to here... I woke up this morning from a dream where you were pregnant... You'd just found out/tested. I looked at your chart and it was like... err... CD40 or something when you got the positive test! I was begging for pics and you hadn't responded yet! You totally had a ticker up and stuff!! :) I couldn't resist letting you know, as don't usually have dreams about people that often!
> 
> ohhh well this cycle does feel like another long one as no ov yet lol you have no idea how much that has just boosted me feel like crying after the day ive had have to cancel my fs apt until we get everything sorted and god knows when thats gonna be:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no! What's happened, honey?Click to expand...

jist a mega crap day traped arond town to sort out all the money etc and got told i cant have it so have to go to another place weds and try them until then no flat or health insurance for me


----------



## moggymay

surely you can still see fs though?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> surely you can still see fs though?

havent the money to pay for it


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for us all who want bfps we will get them soon i no we will mtemp love the scan its cool hun looking forward to the gender scan hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0102.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp xxxx

blah snow! ours has only just melted 4 weeks after it fell lol and now we have the lovely slushy brown stff with flooding and ice!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think i may of messed up my cycles even more then they were last cycle i only had a 9day lp and just been reading that this happens to alot of women taking soy:dohh: i so hope not they are already messed up enough as it is:( all the other cycles i took it were 16 day lp but for somereason last month was 9:(


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to report in after my scan...

:cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Just wanted to report in after my scan...
> 
> :cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5333369596_aca39e69e6_m.jpg

awww congrats hunny :hugs::happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I saw the good news on Niks FB status...Soooooo happy for u Megg :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today? we got some love time in last night was v embarrasing as his mum knocked on the door as was laying nakey on a pillow! haha had to move so quick and hide nder my duvet she musta though wtf?!:wacko: had a preety good temp rise this morn much higher then any ive had this month so hopefully have ovd even tho we only m,anaged 4 days of bding around it:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Temp looks good!


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for u sweetie xxx


----------



## mtemptress

thanks for good comments on crispys scan ,, i loking forward to 20 weeks but im not finding out sex


----------



## Megg33k

Team Yellow? You're stronger than me! I'll find out at first opportunity!


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for team :yellow:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i gots me some crosshairs this morn:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :happydance: :wohoo:

but not surwe if will have a chnace as we ddnt bd on ov day or day b4 but got two days after:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

theres always a chance hun, we dtd only twice and 7 days apart in the month we conceved maddox


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> theres always a chance hun, we dtd only twice and 7 days apart in the month we conceved maddox

thanks hun we alwyas seem to miss ov day every month we do every other day and miss it lol


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hug:

i hope i can catch the eggy this month and not see that evil woman soon


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed babe xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> fingers crossed babe xx

i dreamt that you had another baby last nite lol maddox wasnt much older then her:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

:shock: you tryig to scare me woman, no more babies for me til hes at lest potty trained!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :shock: you tryig to scare me woman, no more babies for me til hes at lest potty trained!

:haha: lucky for you my dreams hardly come true:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

awww :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Linds!


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i think i may of messed up my cycles even more then they were last cycle i only had a 9day lp and just been reading that this happens to alot of women taking soy:dohh: i so hope not they are already messed up enough as it is:( all the other cycles i took it were 16 day lp but for somereason last month was 9:(

you need vitamin b complex but make sure the vitamin b6 in it is at least 50mg,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i think i may of messed up my cycles even more then they were last cycle i only had a 9day lp and just been reading that this happens to alot of women taking soy:dohh: i so hope not they are already messed up enough as it is:( all the other cycles i took it were 16 day lp but for somereason last month was 9:(
> 
> you need vitamin b complex but make sure the vitamin b6 in it is at least 50mg,xxClick to expand...

i have vit b6 in my multi vits is that ok? havent the money to buy any other stuff atm xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hello girls, hope you're all ok,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> hello girls, hope you're all ok,xx

how are you stranger i did reply to your emails but not sure your getting them xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> i have vit b6 in my multi vits is that ok? havent the money to buy any other stuff atm xx

to lengthen your LP you need vitamin B6 at a minimum of 50mg so if your vits say its 50mg then its fine if not then you may need to go get some or i can send you some over, i had to take them i you remember as my LP was only 9 days,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> how are you stranger i did reply to your emails but not sure your getting them xxx

i'm ok, plodding on as you do, yeah got your email just not been able to get online to reply, how you doing?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> i have vit b6 in my multi vits is that ok? havent the money to buy any other stuff atm xx
> 
> to lengthen your LP you need vitamin B6 at a minimum of 50mg so if your vits say its 50mg then its fine if not then you may need to go get some or i can send you some over, i had to take them i you remember as my LP was only 9 days,xxClick to expand...

its only 2 mg in it:dohh: i cant even afford any new ones :nope: hopefully last month wa s aone off due to illness and the thursh infection:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> how are you stranger i did reply to your emails but not sure your getting them xxx
> 
> i'm ok, plodding on as you do, yeah got your email just not been able to get online to reply, how you doing?xxClick to expand...

im not doing too bad tryna sort out hosuing and what not atm and trying to not go mental over my cycles lolxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> im not doing too bad tryna sort out hosuing and what not atm and trying to not go mental over my cycles lolxx

lol yeah i started back on my monitor this month but to see when i can DTD not to TTC, getting broody again hehe,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not doing too bad tryna sort out hosuing and what not atm and trying to not go mental over my cycles lolxx
> 
> lol yeah i started back on my monitor this month but to see when i can DTD not to TTC, getting broody again hehe,xxClick to expand...

lol my moniter has never worked for me so ive given up with it and just temping lol how is aggie doing? need an update on herr she must of gotten so big since i last saw piccys:cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Sambo! Missing you! How's Aggie? :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not doing too bad tryna sort out hosuing and what not atm and trying to not go mental over my cycles lolxx
> 
> lol yeah i started back on my monitor this month but to see when i can dtd not to ttc, getting broody again hehe,xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol my moniter has never worked for me so ive given up with it and just temping lol how is aggie doing? Need an update on herr she must of gotten so big since i last saw piccys:cloud9:Click to expand...


----------



## Megg33k

She's so pretty, Sam! :cloud9:


----------



## hedgewitch

she now weighs a whopping 13lb and is in 0-3month old clothes, she is also on solids twice a day, breakfast and mid afternoon due to the fact she is on staydown milk by SMA because of her reflux and cannot go onto hungry milk, she sleeps through the night for the most part, has her last bottle at 9.30pm and then its bo bo's time till 8am. only time she's up is if she is unwell
she now needs to move up to size 3 nappies and is smiling away and cooing to herself, she loves mickey mouse clubhouse but is limited to having it on for only ten mins a day but she is lovely, she gets all excited and smiles at mickey hehe
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Sounds like she's doing great! What a clever little girl!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hey, Sambo! Missing you! How's Aggie? :hugs:

hey hunni, not doing too bad thanks, OMG whats this i hear about you being pregnant? thats amazing news sweetie, you must be estatic!!!! hope you are taking it easy,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Sambo! Missing you! How's Aggie? :hugs:
> 
> hey hunni, not doing too bad thanks, OMG whats this i hear about you being pregnant? thats amazing news sweetie, you must be estatic!!!! hope you are taking it easy,xxClick to expand...

Good! :) You hear correctly! I'll be 7 weeks on Tuesday and we heard the heartbeat on Friday! It was a long road and IVF is fooking hard... but it was well worth it for this gorgeous little bean! We're totally over the moon! 

I still have a gift to post to Aggie... I have to get to that this week! She'll outgrow it if I'm not careful!


----------



## MissyMojo

sam, aggie is looking amazing :)

Meg - i'm kepping up with ur journal, just. wanted to tell you here too how over the moon i am for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> im not doing too bad tryna sort out hosuing and what not atm and trying to not go mental over my cycles lolxx
> 
> lol yeah i started back on my monitor this month but to see when i can dtd not to ttc, getting broody again hehe,xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol my moniter has never worked for me so ive given up with it and just temping lol how is aggie doing? Need an update on herr she must of gotten so big since i last saw piccys:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 154192
> 
> 
> View attachment 154193
> 
> 
> View attachment 154195
> 
> 
> View attachment 154197
> 
> 
> View attachment 154198Click to expand...

:cloud9::cloud9: she is so amazing i :cloud9: i WILL get a cuddle from her one day lol even if i have to pay for your flights lol io see matt has lost his long beard:O


----------



## WhisperOfHope

blah i hate knowing when i ovd lol i keep ss and this morn ive woekn up constipated and feeling sick way to early for anything like that at 4 dpo:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 154202
> 
> 
> View attachment 154203
> 
> 
> she now weighs a whopping 13lb and is in 0-3month old clothes, she is also on solids twice a day, breakfast and mid afternoon due to the fact she is on staydown milk by SMA because of her reflux and cannot go onto hungry milk, she sleeps through the night for the most part, has her last bottle at 9.30pm and then its bo bo's time till 8am. only time she's up is if she is unwell
> she now needs to move up to size 3 nappies and is smiling away and cooing to herself, she loves mickey mouse clubhouse but is limited to having it on for only ten mins a day but she is lovely, she gets all excited and smiles at mickey hehe
> :hugs:

 :cloud9: such a big girl


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> sam, aggie is looking amazing :)
> 
> Meg - i'm kepping up with ur journal, just. wanted to tell you here too how over the moon i am for you xxx

Thanks, sweetie! I don't know how you keep up at all with Maddox! But, I really appreciate it! :hugs: I can't wait until I have my own in my arms!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

maybe one day i can join you mummys and mummys to be:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

You will, Linds!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> You will, Linds!!!

hope so


----------



## moggymay

Sam that first pic is my fave, shes a honey. Good to see you back :hugs: How is everything going?


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam that first pic is my fave, shes a honey. Good to see you back :hugs: How is everything going?

not too bad thanks hun, things seem to have settled down for the most part with Aggie. apart from her being a rat bag today as i broke her chair and she refuses to nap anywhere else and so she is awake and has been since this morning, one ratty baby coming up!!!
hows things going with you hun?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> :cloud9::cloud9: she is so amazing i :cloud9: i WILL get a cuddle from her one day lol even if i have to pay for your flights lol io see matt has lost his long beard:O

lol yes you will,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> sam, aggie is looking amazing :)
> 
> Meg - i'm kepping up with ur journal, just. wanted to tell you here too how over the moon i am for you xxx

thanks hun, hows things at your end? how is Maddox?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Good! :) You hear correctly! I'll be 7 weeks on Tuesday and we heard the heartbeat on Friday! It was a long road and IVF is fooking hard... but it was well worth it for this gorgeous little bean! We're totally over the moon!
> 
> I still have a gift to post to Aggie... I have to get to that this week! She'll outgrow it if I'm not careful!

tell me about it, i didn't have IVF but all the meds and injections etc for me was horrendous but it will be worth it when you get your lil baby in your arms, i am so stoked you are in the club mrs, you deserve it!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!
as for Aggie's growth well yeah.......she has erupted with the beanstalk phase lmao,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

maddox is a star tbh, still booby fed at 10w, weighing in at 12lb7, such a smiler too. he doesnt have a daytime routine but hes fab at night

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/P1050054.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good! :) You hear correctly! I'll be 7 weeks on Tuesday and we heard the heartbeat on Friday! It was a long road and IVF is fooking hard... but it was well worth it for this gorgeous little bean! We're totally over the moon!
> 
> I still have a gift to post to Aggie... I have to get to that this week! She'll outgrow it if I'm not careful!
> 
> tell me about it, i didn't have IVF but all the meds and injections etc for me was horrendous but it will be worth it when you get your lil baby in your arms, i am so stoked you are in the club mrs, you deserve it!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!
> as for Aggie's growth well yeah.......she has erupted with the beanstalk phase lmao,xxClick to expand...

Yeah, I know you've been through the wringer too! It wasn't quite IVF, but I think yours was harder than mine by a long shot! It will totally be worth it when I hold that little one in my arms... FINALLY! I'm so happy to be in the club... in a way that feels like it can last! The heartbeat was really more overwhelming than I ever imagined. I couldn't even cry. I actually didn't expect to hear it and when he hit the button... I immediately knew what I was listening too and said "Holy shit! Is that the heartbeat?" He said it was and I apologized for cursing at him! :rofl: I couldn't have imagined that this day would ever come, tbh!

As for Aggie sprouting up... Maybe I should go exchange her gift before posting... I think it may be too late already! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

MissyMojo said:


> maddox is a star tbh, still booby fed at 10w, weighing in at 12lb7, such a smiler too. he doesnt have a daytime routine but hes fab at night
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/P1050054.jpg

He's just gorgeous, Jo!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dont think this will be my month started cramping liek i do before af:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

At 4dpo?!?! No way! You can't count yourself out that soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> At 4dpo?!?! No way! You can't count yourself out that soon!

i start cramping a week b4 af normaly and as last mth was 9 days this woould be bang on


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good started back the gym today feeling better already im back up to nearly 13 stone so need to shift this weight and get down to 10 stone x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni - good luck at the gym, 

i weigh 9st, and over th next 6month want to get to under 8stone - im only 4ft9 so bing 9st is big for my height, but i want to do it really carefully, dont want to lose it really fast or it'll affect my milk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? my temp decided it was gonna drop below the coverline this morn and only 5 dpo:dohh: cramping quite aboit in the middle of my tum too this morn:shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?:hi:
i'm not ttc but using my monitor in reverse lol, to see when we can dtd, so i am now 5dpo to which i am very suprised i ov'd at all, it was a very painful one too, just like when i was on the clomid, that kicked in the tummy by a horse feeling, very stupidly we dtd without using anything :dohh:, a moment of weakness after a year of no fun, and then monitor went straight from low to eggy the next day, so now i am pooping my pants although i don't see anything coming from it to be honest, not when you consider the Agster was only concieved using clomid. i am booked in at the colposcopy clinic on 27th as they need to do my smear and take some biopsy as i had cancerous cells 3 years ago and had done for years, supposed to have a smear every 6 months but not had one for 3 years now, so i'm not looking forward to that at all!!
hugs and love to you all:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies how are you all? my temp decided it was gonna drop below the coverline this morn and only 5 dpo:dohh: cramping quite aboit in the middle of my tum too this morn:shrug:

hey you
we're on the same dpo lol, what you counting yourself out for? no where near time to do that yet mrs,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

MissyMojo said:


> maddox is a star tbh, still booby fed at 10w, weighing in at 12lb7, such a smiler too. he doesnt have a daytime routine but hes fab at night
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/P1050054.jpg

oh he is just lovely Jo, a very bonny boy, going to run you ragged lol, got a twinkle in his eye hehe, beautiful!!!xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all? my temp decided it was gonna drop below the coverline this morn and only 5 dpo:dohh: cramping quite aboit in the middle of my tum too this morn:shrug:
> 
> hey you
> we're on the same dpo lol, what you counting yourself out for? no where near time to do that yet mrs,xxClick to expand...

cos last mth was only 9dpo:shrug: i dunno have cramps , have my usual burniong feeling i get b4 af and dont have any other symptoms to tell me she aint coming


----------



## WhisperOfHope

only thing i can say is dif this cycle is ove come out in excema and the back of my hands near my wrists:wacko: never get it there usualy just nde rmy knees and belly


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for u linds

:nope: bad girl sam!! hope ur smear goes ok xxxxx

maddox is a handful already, he has me and his dad wrapped around his lil fingers, infact everyone who knows him is smitten by him lol


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Can anyone tell me if the lady still does the fertility spells and how I can purchase one please?? xx


----------



## frogger3240

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies, how are we all today?:hi:
> i'm not ttc but using my monitor in reverse lol, to see when we can dtd, so i am now 5dpo to which i am very suprised i ov'd at all, it was a very painful one too, just like when i was on the clomid, that kicked in the tummy by a horse feeling, very stupidly we dtd without using anything :dohh:, a moment of weakness after a year of no fun, and then monitor went straight from low to eggy the next day, so now i am pooping my pants although i don't see anything coming from it to be honest, not when you consider the Agster was only concieved using clomid. i am booked in at the colposcopy clinic on 27th as they need to do my smear and take some biopsy as i had cancerous cells 3 years ago and had done for years, supposed to have a smear every 6 months but not had one for 3 years now, so i'm not looking forward to that at all!!
> hugs and love to you all:hugs:

hey Sam, doing good I guess its been snowing here and ice on top of it so I have missed 2 days of work....but loviing being home with my kids Emma has a fever and Patrick was running one yesterday he is doing better today its just emma thats been sick...Aggie is beautiful sam and I really miss talking to you...I'm hoping and praying that your colposcopy comes back ok hun...Tim has to have a colonoscopy done to...you know you was saying that you and him dtd well if you get pregnant hun just know its meant to be you know...anyways I wanted to say hi to ya and miss you lots...sending you a hug to you and your family...:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sam hun hope all goes well with you kimmy no shes not doing them no more hun x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls up early this morn gota go out at half 8. my temps even lower today so think il wear a towel just incase


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls i am waiting to go the gym only opens at 10 well i have lose 4 pound already wooppp very sore today but still going x x x


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, popping in to say hi...hope you all have a wonderful day today...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

kimmyttcno3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the lady still does the fertility spells and how I can purchase one please?? xx

Sorry, honey. She doesn't. She was doing them for free, but she isn't casting any longer. Good luck, honey!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey all! :hi: Hope everyone is well!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Hey all! :hi: Hope everyone is well!

not too bad waiting out af lol have a rbbery taste in my mouth that just will not go away:shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

frogger3240 said:


> hey Sam, doing good I guess its been snowing here and ice on top of it so I have missed 2 days of work....but loviing being home with my kids Emma has a fever and Patrick was running one yesterday he is doing better today its just emma thats been sick...Aggie is beautiful sam and I really miss talking to you...I'm hoping and praying that your colposcopy comes back ok hun...Tim has to have a colonoscopy done to...you know you was saying that you and him dtd well if you get pregnant hun just know its meant to be you know...anyways I wanted to say hi to ya and miss you lots...sending you a hug to you and your family...:hugs:

hey hun, you need to send me your BB messenger pin so i can re add you as you changed your number. its good to hear from you, pass my love to Tim and the kids, Matt was saying about talking to Tim about his car lol, that was just last night so weird that then today you said hi lol. glad to hear you are doing ok, i miss chatting with you, sending hugs and love your way and get well wishes for the kiddies,xx


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :hi: Hope everyone is well!
> 
> not too bad waiting out af lol have a rbbery taste in my mouth that just will not go away:shrug:Click to expand...

Rubbery taste? Hmm... Sounds unpleasant! Maybe its a symptom? I'm always willing to symptom spot! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls sam hun hope all goes well with you kimmy no shes not doing them no more hun x x x

hey sweetie, hows things going with you? don't be overdoing it at the gym!! hows the family? all well i hope,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! :hi: Hope everyone is well!
> 
> not too bad waiting out af lol have a rbbery taste in my mouth that just will not go away:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbery taste? Hmm... Sounds unpleasant! Maybe its a symptom? I'm always willing to symptom spot! :)Click to expand...

never had it before started at 7 this morn and still there now:shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon ladies, hope you are all doing ok, its raining here again today, got flood warnings out yet again, its torrential out there!!
xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

went back to the job center place today and fingers crossed all will go well and we get our first lot of money on the 15th ish then we can start flat hunting and hopefully be in our own place for march


----------



## Megg33k

That would be great, Linds! :)

Stay safe, Sam!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

good morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, hows things?xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> morning all, hows things?xx

not too bad happy now ive had my heinz beans on toast hehe and the yucky taste from yest isnt as bad today:happydance: hhope aggies jabs go ok:) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> not too bad happy now ive had my heinz beans on toast hehe and the yucky taste from yest isnt as bad today:happydance: hhope aggies jabs go ok:) xx

lol beans on toast, mmmmmmm!! cheers hun, hopefully she won't react to them but we shall see, for some reason she won't take calpol,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> not too bad happy now ive had my heinz beans on toast hehe and the yucky taste from yest isnt as bad today:happydance: hhope aggies jabs go ok:) xx
> 
> lol beans on toast, mmmmmmm!! cheers hun, hopefully she won't react to them but we shall see, for some reason she won't take calpol,xxClick to expand...

mmmmmmmmm calpol lol


----------



## mtemptress

hey girls i had a major scare this morning had pink discharge and a bit of pain was on way to work,, came back on next train and went to hospital they say it was just bowel spasm as had upset tummy last night so crispy is fine thank god , me and hubby were worried,,, i was in tears all way back on train but thanfully crispy is fine x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp x x x

goodluckwithresults:hugs:imfeeling v sick today sick, sleepy crampy andhave a headache that painkillers wont touch:shrug:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies, long time no speak.

How are you all doing? I miss speaking with you all.

Bigs hugs to all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

afternoon all, hope you are all doing well,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies just had anice hot bubbly bath to try feel better worked for all of 20 seconds! nausea and tummy cramps are back but the go away as soon as i do a number 2:shrug: oh oh and im 9 dpo i made it to 9 dpo:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> afternoon all, hope you are all doing well,xx

reallly need to do u a new siggy mrs ul have to tell me what pics want etc


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! :)

Loving 9dpo, Linds! :) Temp looks good too!

Sorry about your scare, mtemptress! Glad your LO is okay though!

Nice to see you, Kelly! Long time!!! 

Good luck with your results, Caz!

Heya, Hedgy! :)


----------



## mtemptress

thanks megg ya crispy is fine its a stubborn chuffer like its mummy and daddy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies. had worst night sleep ever last night headache decided to get worse at 1.30 and keep me awake half the night felt like sumone was smashing me over the head with a brick over and over again . temps a tad lower today bt i think lack of sleep etc it cant be counted


----------



## Megg33k

Def still looks okay, Linds... even if it was a bit lower. Yay! :)

Glad its a tough one, mtemptress! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well bang on time my headache is back i feel sick and my tummy is turning same time every bloody day:cry: and dunno wtf it is


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope all are well? well my temp is even lower today one part of my mouth was 36.27 and the other was 36.36:shrug: what ever way af is defo on way me thinks


----------



## hedgewitch

lindseyanne said:


> reallly need to do u a new siggy mrs ul have to tell me what pics want etc

yeah lol, just need some time for you to get round to it lol, you been quite busy lately, hows things going?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, feel terrible today, ever get that feeling where you know you have slept but feel like you haven't had any, yeah well thats me today, totally pooped out lol
hope you are all good today,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> reallly need to do u a new siggy mrs ul have to tell me what pics want etc
> 
> yeah lol, just need some time for you to get round to it lol, you been quite busy lately, hows things going?xxClick to expand...

not too bad back to the job center place thingy tomoz to hand in the last bits of paperwork then hopefull around 15th fab can start flat hunting! how are you all today? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight xxxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight xxxxxx

gladd all ok hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

went back to the office place todaygot all papers checked over bens gonna take them in on the 27th then 3-5 days after that money will be in our bank and we can start flat hunting:happydance: also ben too me for a lil pma today to babies r us:cloud9: chosen our pram and cot bedding:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? this thread is so so quiet lately


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me i no linz maybe everyone is busy hun x x x


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys everything is fine this end just so tired at the moment


----------



## Megg33k

All is well here too! It has been quiet lately.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Linds, looking good for you as you are 14dpo...also saw on FB you can go flat hunting soon....whereabouts in Germany are you living?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> :hi: Linds, looking good for you as you are 14dpo...also saw on FB you can go flat hunting soon....whereabouts in Germany are you living?

yeh we are:happydance: we live in essen get to start flat hunting in roughly two weeks:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)

Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)
> 
> Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL

lol will see what happens have a 15 day lp af arrives day 16 so still time for her to show and we wont have any money until roughy cd 40/41 so yeh lol


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)
> 
> Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL
> 
> lol will see what happens have a 15 day lp af arrives day 16 so still time for her to show and we wont have any money until roughy cd 40/41 so yeh lolClick to expand...

Eek! Yay! :) Aim for 40! I can't help myself! I've deemed myself a psychic now, apparently. :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)
> 
> Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL
> 
> lol will see what happens have a 15 day lp af arrives day 16 so still time for her to show and we wont have any money until roughy cd 40/41 so yeh lolClick to expand...
> 
> Eek! Yay! :) Aim for 40! I can't help myself! I've deemed myself a psychic now, apparently. :haha:Click to expand...

lol i dont think il make it that far tbh been cramping on and off for days just cant figure out if the cramps are af or constipation as having trouble going nmber 2:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)
> 
> Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL
> 
> lol will see what happens have a 15 day lp af arrives day 16 so still time for her to show and we wont have any money until roughy cd 40/41 so yeh lolClick to expand...
> 
> Eek! Yay! :) Aim for 40! I can't help myself! I've deemed myself a psychic now, apparently. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think il make it that far tbh been cramping on and off for days just cant figure out if the cramps are af or constipation as having trouble going nmber 2:blush:Click to expand...

Constipation can be a symptom though! I can symptom spot with the best of them... even now! I have to symptom spot for someone... because I still don't really have any! Goes to show you what all those months of looking for symptoms did for me! Not a thing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OOOH! Good luck flat hunting! :)
> 
> Are you testing any time this cycle? CD40, perhaps? LOL
> 
> lol will see what happens have a 15 day lp af arrives day 16 so still time for her to show and we wont have any money until roughy cd 40/41 so yeh lolClick to expand...
> 
> Eek! Yay! :) Aim for 40! I can't help myself! I've deemed myself a psychic now, apparently. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think il make it that far tbh been cramping on and off for days just cant figure out if the cramps are af or constipation as having trouble going nmber 2:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Constipation can be a symptom though! I can symptom spot with the best of them... even now! I have to symptom spot for someone... because I still don't really have any! Goes to show you what all those months of looking for symptoms did for me! Not a thing!Click to expand...

my creamy cm is taking ona slight pinky tinge so dont think she will be far off


----------



## MissyMojo

Hi all my lovelys

had friends over so been a very busy crazy week for me, 

but here i am back :D

:hugs: all round :hugs2:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: hope your all well afm chilling today no gym woopp weekend again come rond fast x x x

im all o my own todat bens at a course thing till half 5:nope: missing him already lol had a nap and even tieder then i was before i slept:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

af is really playing tricks with me this cycle i have cramps but not string enough to think shes on the doorstep yet keep getting a mix of creamy/ pinky tinged cm on my towel:growlmad: if ur coming just come stop letting me get my hopes up!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz

im in a teary stressed strop 2day


----------



## snowdrops

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

POPPING IN TO SAY HI, 

hope your alll well, often think of yers what yer doing and how yiz keeping..

im not too bad, keeping meself busy,


----------



## mtemptress

good luck linz xx


----------



## Megg33k

Jacqui! :hugs:

Sorry its not a great day here! I wanted to report good news on my scan. Baby Ixxy is still growing and heartbeat was 182.


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad to here everthink is fine megg x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af day today and no sign as yet just cramps from needing the loo :dohh: temps still p one point lower then yest but still up lol so we shall see what happens the next few days


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed 4 u linz xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> fingers crossed 4 u linz xx

thanks hun hope n maddox are well xx


----------



## MissyMojo

were gd :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think i o on cd15 so im 3dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed, Linds! :)

Woohoo for 3dpo, Caz!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies was gonna test this morn bt chickend out im officialy 1-2 days late but as my temp too a sliight dip i chickend out lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Good luxk n fingers crossed. Will u b brave and test tomoro


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Good luxk n fingers crossed. Will u b brave and test tomoro

doubt it lol im so scared to do it ive definatly ovd i know that but im s cared of bfn or another chem


----------



## MissyMojo

Cd 40? When u get there? Xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Cd 40? When u get there? Xxxx

i may test weds as thats when ff says to test bt ive not really had a onger then 16 day lp so we shall see im so scared of it this cycle lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

what if i didnt really ov?


----------



## MissyMojo

Dont start doubting urself hunni. Just cross those fingers and hold on a day or two. Ff wouldnt have given u an ov day if ut jsdnt noticed the pattern. Xxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Dont start doubting urself hunni. Just cross those fingers and hold on a day or two. Ff wouldnt have given u an ov day if ut jsdnt noticed the pattern. Xxxx

ive never been 2 days late before not when i actualy had ov confirmed lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp linz fx for u hunnie x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, Linds... This is getting exciting! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

keep getting an odd twingy/achey pain in my tummy bloomin hurts at times


----------



## caz & bob

when you going to test linz x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

3 days late tested and bfn so im thru cant do it anymore i give up


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> :hugs:

think ff picked up ov on the wrong day day 24 looks more like ov. and for somereason i am drenched down stairs in creamy cm:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Could defo be CD24 instead... Hmm... So frustrating when its not clear what's going on. But, I wouldn't say you're out yet... I really wouldn't.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Could defo be CD24 instead... Hmm... So frustrating when its not clear what's going on. But, I wouldn't say you're out yet... I really wouldn't.

if was cd 24 then in out lol


----------



## Megg33k

Oh shite... Didn't look at the BD'ing... Poo! Its all so confusing! I was just thinking you weren't based on BFN at that DPO... Wasn't looking at the rest of it. Wish we knew for sure! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Oh shite... Didn't look at the BD'ing... Poo! Its all so confusing! I was just thinking you weren't based on BFN at that DPO... Wasn't looking at the rest of it. Wish we knew for sure! :hugs:

we do it every bloomin time dtd right up until ov is confirmed then stop as i have a habbit of infection if we dtd for too long:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhh! :dohh: Infection is no good! I can't blame you for stopping when you think its safe to stop... I mean, its for your health. Its just a bit complicated now suddenly. Hmmm... Well, something has to happen in the next few days... BFP or AF!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Ohhhhh! :dohh: Infection is no good! I can't blame you for stopping when you think its safe to stop... I mean, its for your health. Its just a bit complicated now suddenly. Hmmm... Well, something has to happen in the next few days... BFP or AF!

stupid body of mine cant wait till we get our insurance thru so can finaly see the fs


----------



## Megg33k

Understandable! Mine never cooperated, as we all know. I had to force it into submission! LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i have still go pressure pain down below on a good note my oh has stared the hall the floor tile are down and it looks lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## mtemptress

linz hoping that ya get your huge bfp soon babes


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies well 20 dpo and temp has gone back up:shrug: have tons of creamy cm its like a tap dripping down there and my ibs has kicked in this morn bt at least imable to go loo with that lol boobs are seriously sore and i am really confsed as to what the hello kittyis going on!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car x x x x


----------



## gozo06

hi girls, ive been following the original cbfm thread and your stories have brought tears of sadness and joy to me, please can i ask the knowledgable ones a question, 

megg- so pleased you got your bfp
sam - you are some lady, respect to you

i took soy after 7 months of ttc, thought id get a stronger ov, ater coming off bc my cycles have been 49,31,26,36,32,28, i took soy days 2-6 80,120,120,160,160 and that cycle went to cd 45, i didnt do soy this cycle but now im on cd37 and still nothing, how long does it take for soy to leave my system????

thanks for your help


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys, linz sounding good babes hoping its gonna be a bfp for you soon,, my daddy in law says he buying our cot bed so well pleased ,,, got upper respitary tract viral infection not been well at all but think it finally going soon,,


----------



## Megg33k

The soy doesn't stick with you for too long, honey. I'd say that its all gone by now. Its not something that lingers like a lot of the fertility meds do... Not that I've ever read at least.

Thank you, btw.


----------



## gozo06

thanks megg knew you would have some answers, im waiting for af to start then going for cd3 bloods, had cd 21 bloods done at day 22 and 24 but didn't show ov:cry:doc wants to see how long this one goes then take 7 off the length to work out when i should try for cd21 blood again, does that make sense:wacko:glad your doing well was stalking you on soy thread then on cbfm thread, im still a year behind in the cbfm thread, sams daughter is getting c*@p treatment at hospital and sam has announced her bfp!!!!
you really couldn't write a soap with as much drama


----------



## Megg33k

I get what you mean about taking 7 off the length to see when to try bloods again. Good idea. I'm not even reading the CBFM thread anymore. It was too hard to keep up with and I don't use one anymore anyway. Tons has happened after where you currently are in the thread... obviously, since Sam has her little girl now! LOL It was a bit dramatic for a while, yeah!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ff has now given me adotted crosshair isntead of the solid one all because my lpis so long my temps still up and im still driping like a tap dont feel preg tho and dont feel like af i coming any time soon:dohh:


----------



## moggymay

omg a year since she announced her bfp, how time has flown :shock: Fab though and wouldnt change it for a minute, love my boys! Meggles think Ixxy is a.....:shrug: ..... a much loved and wanted baby with a gorgeous nursery!


----------



## Megg33k

lindseyanne said:


> well ff has now given me adotted crosshair isntead of the solid one all because my lpis so long my temps still up and im still driping like a tap dont feel preg tho and dont feel like af i coming any time soon:dohh:

I didn't feel pregnant either... Still don't! I thought it was all over and the treatment had failed. I was SURE of it. :dohh: 



moggymay said:


> omg a year since she announced her bfp, how time has flown :shock: Fab though and wouldnt change it for a minute, love my boys! Meggles think Ixxy is a.....:shrug: ..... a much loved and wanted baby with a gorgeous nursery!

:rofl: You're 100% right... Ixxy is a much loved and wanted baby with a gorgeous nursery! I assume you're at a complete loss for gender guessing? :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive started getting af cramo what would be spot on if i ovd day 24


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well i have been the gm today i done a hpt this morning and it was n so going to wait till im 11 or 12 dpo now x x x


----------



## mtemptress

good luck guys thats doing tests xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my temp has shot up even hight this morn cd 40:shrug: ben thinks ive ovd in the last few days and i am confused and fed up!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my temp has shot up even hight this morn cd 40:shrug: ben thinks ive ovd in the last few days and i am confused and fed up!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hugs Hunni xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could tell for sure, Linds! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend woopp bulmers her we come haha x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend planned. I'll be headed to Ohio for a BnBer's baby shower... One of my long-time BnB girls adopted a little boy and the shower is Sunday! So excited for her! So, that's my big plan. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend planned. I'll be headed to Ohio for a BnBer's baby shower... One of my long-time BnB girls adopted a little boy and the shower is Sunday! So excited for her! So, that's my big plan. What's everyone else doing?

have fun:) not doing anything myself going into town to buy another test thats about it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well temp still high has droped a tiny bit from yesterday but stillway higher then coverline, still constipated mega tired and woke this morn cause i had to be sickcouldnt keep it in any longer had tried to ignore it but couldnt:nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i am ruff not drinking tonight fx for u linz x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well another bfn this morn dont think ive helped myself by adjusting my temps the past week or so as been waking up earlyer then norm:dohh: ben still thinks ive ovd the past few days


----------



## Megg33k

He might be right... Some men are really good at this stuff!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> He might be right... Some men are really good at this stuff!

we shall see my hairs on my chin have started arriving again so could well be right:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope u all well megg enjoy at the shower hun awww linz fx for u hunnie x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Unfotunatley my laptop has died a death - YES AGAIN!!!!

so i'm having to wait til i go to uk to get it fixed :cry:

until then i only have minimal access via my mobile 

so heres a countdown to my return to stalkerville, 
https://dvcm.daisypath.com/l805p2.png 

Much love 

Mojo & Maddox


----------



## mtemptress

got to hear baby crispys heartbeat for first time today well amazed and pleased


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af landed her ugly face mtem aw bet that was great hun jo hope it come quick for u hun x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp happy chines newyear x x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

just wanted to give my hugs to meg, your so strong! Next time, will be better xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af has gone wooppp just spotting so :sex: is on the card again tonight we had it last night to woopp love it been the gym going to weigh my self on Monday to see if i have lost any more x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im baaaaccckkk :D 

laptop repaired for the sum of 60 Euros . . .


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well just had a nice bath now ready for bed and a nice read the runaway x x x


----------



## Doodar

testing!!!!!!


----------



## Doodar

OMG!!!! HELLLLLLOOOOOOOO!!!! It's been months!! I have been having so much trouble posting on this thread. It just threw me out and said I wasn't logged in when I was. I tried everything. I have had to completely restore my laptop and put a different web browser on it, just to post on this thread. It's weird, it allowed me to post on other threads just not this one and it still wont allow me to post from the pc. Strange!! anyway I'm back yay!!! How are you all, how have you been keeping. I have been reading but unable to post. It's so good to be back.


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Vicks, see your news in your ticker....cant wait to hear and lots and lots of sticky dust :hugs: Missed you!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi vickie, glad to have u bk :dust: for you,

alls well here in Cyprus, Maddox now sleeps pretty much 10hrs +, i'm waiting (im)patiently for Maddoxs passport, i know everything reached madrid on 31/1 . . . .


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> :hi: Vicks, see your news in your ticker....cant wait to hear and lots and lots of sticky dust :hugs: Missed you!

Aw thanks hunny!! Missed you too. I''m not holding out much hope for this cycle to be honest. It was a frozen cycle and I have to use my frozen embryos before starting a fresh one because, well you just never know!!! I'm just waiting for my IC'S to arrive so I can curb my poas addiction. They should hopefully be here today.
How are you? how's mogster and moglet can't believe he is 5 months already wow where does the time go.


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> hi vickie, glad to have u bk :dust: for you,
> 
> alls well here in Cyprus, Maddox now sleeps pretty much 10hrs +, i'm waiting (im)patiently for Maddoxs passport, i know everything reached madrid on 31/1 . . . .

Hi Jo, it's good to be back. Aw glad it's all going well. 10hrs wow thats fab!! how the hell did you manage that, you'll have to share those secrets of yours. All these babies growing up so fast. Hope maddox's passport arrives soon hun. I'm waiting patiently cough cough!!! for my internet cheapies to arrive.


----------



## MissyMojo

ive no idea how weve managed to crack the sleep thing, but he always has the same patteern, a bath/massage, then lights out and a feed in the dark then bed, started at 6w with bath time being 8pm . . .. and hes brought it fwd to 5:30 over the last 6/7weeks, he just seem to stay awake lol


----------



## Doodar

Wow you've done brilliantly, you should be really proud of yourself!! Well done Maddox too, what a little star. :thumbup: How much longer are you in Cyprus for? Are you enjoying it over there?


----------



## MissyMojo

we're here til May2012 at least, perhaps longer, I'm enjoying it, but miss home too, miss being able to go out wih friends shoppin etc, its just nt the same here


----------



## Doodar

Aw hunny! its understandable. May 2012 will be here before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Well I poas!! totally expecting to see nothing. After all its not even been a week since transfer. It should not be showing up yet!! OMFG!!! Is it too early to be getting excited!!


----------



## MissyMojo

omg omg omg :happydance: :headspin:

:dust: of the very sticky kind xxx


----------



## moggymay

:bfp: :bfp: Im excited and making up wallpaper paste sarnies for you as we speak, you got pumpkins on board :happydance:

Moglet is 6 months tomorrow :shock: Me n boys are fab, its so great to have you back on here. 

We are moving! OH got posting so we off around Easter time once house sale goes through, luckily we sold to the 3rd people to view ours and had offer accepted on a house where we are going so just got to do the legal bits etc and we go in a few months!

Where in UK are you? I forget, preggo hormone for memory loss never left me :haha:

So excited for you :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Are you on FB?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies im on another dodgy cycle :growlmad: oh well . doodar :dust: to you and lots of sticky glue


----------



## moggymay

you changed your username!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> you changed your username!

lol yep i did after fund how easy was for people to find me on here:haha:


----------



## Shey

Congrats Doodar! hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## MissyMojo

where u off to now moggy?


----------



## moggymay

Abbey Wood - as MAA is being localised there


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well doodar wow yay congrats hun x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

u excited moggy?

hey Caz&Bob :D

im good, maddox is asleep so im ringing for chinese :D Davids at work


----------



## LittleAurora

congratualtions!


----------



## Doodar

OMG! I'm so scared!! after what happened last time. I know I need to let go and have a bit of faith. It's just so hard. I'm worried that I've tested too early now. I need to see those lines get darker!! I should be happy shouldn't I. It's such a bloody rollercoaster of emotions. My lack of symptoms also worries me. I'm gonna poas for days to come. Need to see a darker line!!

Hey Linz love the new name!!

George! ooh house move how exciting! I love moving house. Where's Abbey Wood? sounds posh!! I'm in sunny Manchester!! although I maybe moving to the US to join Megg on our Torchwood mission!! hee hee!! only kidding!! we are both massive torchwood fans and the new series is out in july. We thought it would be good to hang out together and obsess over Captain Jack Harkness!! He's GEEEEEEEEORGEOUS!!!

Ps: No I'm not on FB although thinking I should join!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:dust: of the very sticky kind vickie xxx


im soooo excited - One Born Every Minute is finally coming to BFBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodar

LittleAurora said:


> congratualtions!

Hey hunny how are you. How is little amelia doing?


----------



## moggymay

Not so posh, Abbey Wood is north Bristol tbh the area around it is a bit dogdy imo! We have found a town we like outside of Bristol so fingers crossed all goes smoothly. Jo we did wonder if we might go overseas at some point but OH is unlikely to get a posting there as there are so few jobs for a SENGO and he really likes what he is doing now so be nice if he got to stay in the same area....our house here is the longest he has EVER lived in the same place :shock: 

Vicks you can poas and I will never tire of seeing the lines darken, so exciting and as I will be having no more I wont be poas myself :nope: Found the tests from Jack the other day and persuaded myself it was time to dispose as tbh theyre peed on sticks that are over a year old and I have Jackster trying to crawl in my house with me :) He was up and rocking on all fours before bathtime but he hasnt sussed how to move yet.


----------



## Megg33k

You totally need to join FB, Vicks!!! AND CONGRATS!!! :hugs: That's amazing! Yay!

Love the new name, Linds!

Thanks, Aurora! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Congratations Vickie! Stick little pumpkins!!

Love the new name Linz :hugs: Would you please do me a Dillon-siggie when you get a min? Ill grab some pics off fb later. 

I have a sneezy-coughy boy today and daddy is away with work tonight. Lots of snuggles in bed for mummy I think xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Congratations Vickie! Stick little pumpkins!!
> 
> Love the new name Linz :hugs: Would you please do me a Dillon-siggie when you get a min? Ill grab some pics off fb later.
> 
> I have a sneezy-coughy boy today and daddy is away with work tonight. Lots of snuggles in bed for mummy I think xx

sure hun:)


----------



## Tulip

Thanks darling. Could you use these pls:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=458916387202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6116257&l=f3ff1192cf&id=711812202

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489159487202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489159487202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471477622202&set=a.47494002202.69863.711812202
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471477622202&set=a.47494002202.69863.711812202

And the quote "How wonderful life is... now you're in the world." If you can do a ticker one, his birthday was 24th November 2010 but no worries if not. xxxx

Edit: facebook is being a nob and not letting me linky. Will attach them later, gotta nip out xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Thanks darling. Could you use these pls:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=458916387202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6116257&l=f3ff1192cf&id=711812202
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489159487202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489159487202&set=a.425703507202.222823.711812202
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471477622202&set=a.47494002202.69863.711812202
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471477622202&set=a.47494002202.69863.711812202
> 
> And the quote "How wonderful life is... now you're in the world." If you can do a ticker one, his birthday was 24th November 2010 but no worries if not. xxxx
> 
> Edit: facebook is being a nob and not letting me linky. Will attach them later, gotta nip out xxx

i see them hun :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

anychance u can re-add ticker to maddox's???


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> anychance u can re-add ticker to maddox's???

yep give me a min hun and il dig out his sig its on here sumwhere lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im ok :) been house hunting :)



https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-28580797.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-13545963.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25154792.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-17005281.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-22373578.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-32413136.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25420405.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31763651.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-12219210.html?premiumA=true

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-30451235.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31537160.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25929038.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26501941.html


----------



## caz & bob

were you moving to jo u not stayin in cyprus x x x


----------



## mtemptress

linz i love the new name and profile hun,, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Doodar

Evening girls,

Went back to work today so haven't had much time to catch up!! Been desperately trying to keep my stress levels in check today!! I have cramping now and I'm sure it's down to stress. 

Jo I like the second one from the end the best!!

Anyway here is todays test. I did this around 7pm this evening and to be honest had emptied my bladder about 2 hours previous and had quite a bit of water to drink, but what do you think, do you reckon its darker than yesterdays?


----------



## Megg33k

Def darker Vicks! You did it! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## MissyMojo

we're staying in Cyprus, with the army - but while we're getting good money and dont have much outgoings we figured we'd get a foot on the property ladder, so looking at houses in our home region to buy for less than 80k, as army will give u a loan of 8k towards deposit, and were gonna have good friend live in th house for us & pay utilities and towards the mortgage,

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25929038.html - is one of my faves too, the last 4 on the list are 4 bedrooms, the rest 3,


----------



## moggymay

this one?

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-16088088.html?premiumA=true

The one on the list I like is already up to £83k at auction :( This one is non-auction so you can knock a bit off as youd be fab buyers as no chain!


----------



## MissyMojo

South.shields is out of our prefered area. Itd b a nightmare.for ozzy to get to.wrk in cramlington


----------



## Doodar

Evening girls,

Had cramping and spotting all day :cry:


----------



## moggymay

aw hon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww vickie hun :hugs: fingers crossed & sticky :dust: :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all aw doodra fx all is ok hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMojo said:


> we're staying in Cyprus, with the army - but while we're getting good money and dont have much outgoings we figured we'd get a foot on the property ladder, so looking at houses in our home region to buy for less than 80k, as army will give u a loan of 8k towards deposit, and were gonna have good friend live in th house for us & pay utilities and towards the mortgage,
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25929038.html - is one of my faves too, the last 4 on the list are 4 bedrooms, the rest 3,

aw that sound good hun didnt no u were in the army hun x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Vicks! :hugs: I hope its implantation, babe!


----------



## Tulip

Hope the twins are ok vicks xx


----------



## MissyMojo

my hubby is an army medic caz x

i just had a lovely reassuring visit frm my HV :) <3 her 2 bits


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp aw how nice jo x x x


----------



## Tulip

MissyMojo said:


> my hubby is an army medic caz x
> 
> i just had a lovely reassuring visit frm my HV :) <3 her 2 bits

Glad to hear it! I'm warming to mine after this morning too LOL.


----------



## Doodar

Evening Ladies,

Yay! for lovely HV'S :thumbup:

Spotting has stopped :happydance: and no cramping :happydance: so hopefully it was implantation bleed. I took another test just now and still got a strong line, the test line came up before the control line. So one day before OTD think its defo a BFP!! so think I'm gonna try and stop stressing now!! still gonna ask for betas though!! 

Here's tonight's test!!


----------



## moggymay

been checking and checking and hoping you would come in and post exactly that, packaging up more paste sarnies to send your way :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hee Hee!! can't wait, can I have brown sauce on them too please x


----------



## Tulip

Yay!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Vicks!


----------



## MissyMojo

Glad its all stopped.vickir

Morning everyone x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Yay! for lovely HV'S :thumbup:
> 
> Spotting has stopped :happydance: and no cramping :happydance: so hopefully it was implantation bleed. I took another test just now and still got a strong line, the test line came up before the control line. So one day before OTD think its defo a BFP!! so think I'm gonna try and stop stressing now!! still gonna ask for betas though!!
> 
> Here's tonight's test!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now woopp glad its stopped doodar x x x


----------



## Doodar

Afternoon girls,

Yay!! for darker line caz. Hope you ovulate soon. x

Had pregnancy confirmed today by betas. My level is 155, which the clinic are happy with. They won't repeat them for me though so don't really see the point in it. They don't beta's as routine and I had to beg them. The nurse was in a right strop with me, said betas don't prove anything. Anyway I've googled beta results and results vary so much. I'm just driving myself mad with it.
Think I can safely say I'm pregnant!! have my first scan booked for 25th Feb, can't wait :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> Yay!! for darker line caz. Hope you ovulate soon. x
> 
> Had pregnancy confirmed today by betas. My level is 155, which the clinic are happy with. They won't repeat them for me though so don't really see the point in it. They don't beta's as routine and I had to beg them. The nurse was in a right strop with me, said betas don't prove anything. Anyway I've googled beta results and results vary so much. I'm just driving myself mad with it.
> Think I can safely say I'm pregnant!! have my first scan booked for 25th Feb, can't wait :happydance:

congrats hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good hun they should test your betas that nurse must off been a funny one u get them like that carnt wait see the scan pic hun be her before u no it x x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

cant wait for ur scan vickie :)

ive just put maddox 2 bed, after a fight with colic :cry: hate colic with a vengence :nope:


----------



## mtemptress

congrats doodar hunni
jo can you text me from your number babes i lost my numbers


----------



## moggymay

Vicks I have made them with just paste you can put your own brown sauce on otherwise it will look like a squit sarnie in the post! :haha:

Hey its your first craving, paste n brown sauce :sick:

Cant wait til the 25th :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Vicks - never has a siggy been so apt!


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Vicks I have made them with just paste you can put your own brown sauce on otherwise it will look like a squit sarnie in the post! :haha:
> 
> Hey its your first craving, paste n brown sauce :sick:
> 
> Cant wait til the 25th :hugs:

:rofl::rofl: squit hmmmm yum!!


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Vicks - never has a siggy been so apt!

Aw thanks hunny!!


----------



## Megg33k

Great betas, Vick! :hugs: Your scan will be amazing... Its on my birthday! :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so fed up if nmy body reaaly am ive had 2 crosshairs put on by ff this mth and both been taken off again, no ov yet keep spotting brown blood when i wipe yet no real af im so sick of it think im broken well n truely now never gonna get my chane am i? i hate feeling jelouse when pregnancys are announced and i hate crying and nobody understanding and i cant see anyone to get awnsers as health insurance are being dicks saying the3y wont insure ben until he proves he was insured in the uk so in the meantime non of us are isnured as its meant to be a fam insurance!


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetie :hugs: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> aww sweetie :hugs: xxx

all i want is to be a mummy and as times going on and my cycles are not improving i cant see it happening:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays aw :hugs: linz no how your feeling hun i feel the same but i have a son one day you will have your bby in your arms hun keep your chin up chick you can do this x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyMojo

have fun ;)


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Great betas, Vick! :hugs: Your scan will be amazing... Its on my birthday! :winkwink:

Aw wow fancy that. I remember talking to you a while back about starting treatment again in Feb and you saying it would be fab if I tested on your birthday, and now scan falls on your birthday. It's brilliant.:happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Linz so sorry if my bfp announcement has upset you. Hope you manage to get things sorted out with the insurance so you can get some answers.

Caz woohoo!! go for it girl.:happydance:

Jo how you doing? hope your not fighting with colic tonight :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

no fight tonight, - well not much of a one anyway.
he was fast asleep in his cot by 6:15 :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Linz so sorry if my bfp announcement has upset you. Hope you manage to get things sorted out with the insurance so you can get some answers.
> 
> Caz woohoo!! go for it girl.:happydance:
> 
> Jo how you doing? hope your not fighting with colic tonight :hugs:

no no no no it hasnt im over the moon for you hun it was the announcemnt that bens neice is preg that made me hit rock bottom and was finding it v hard to get back up cant wait to see ur scan:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

can you get insurance independently of the family insurance that would kick in quicker?


----------



## Tulip

Linz :hugs: once you see a doc they can work on your cycles honey xxx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Linz. Hope your insurance is sorted soon. Could you not get a private independent consultation. Are you not entitled to free basic tests?

Just been watching Dancing on Ice. Anyone watching it? Think Jeff deserved a bit more credit for tonights performance. It was fab.

It still hasn't sunk in yet. Can't believe I'm preggo. Although the old :holly: are starting to hurt a bit now,especially when I turn over in bed.

Here's todays test, darkest line I've ever ever had. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous test, Vick! :hugs:

We're all rooting for you, Linds! Its such a hard road! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

if we hadnt all ready done all the papaer work etc i could of used my eurpean health insurance card:dohh: HOPEFULLY bens sister will be be able to help us out as shes given all our paper work and info to her soliciter friend


----------



## moggymay

seems daft that just cos you have applied for health insurance you cant use your other cover in the meantime :wacko: until the insurance is set up

hope you gt it sorted soon :flower:

Vicks that test is fab!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> seems daft that just cos you have applied for health insurance you cant use your other cover in the meantime :wacko: until the insurance is set up
> 
> hope you gt it sorted soon :flower:
> 
> Vicks that test is fab!

i know its a joke ah well i THINK af has arrived


----------



## Doodar

Afternoon girls,

Linz does the EHIC not run alongside the insurance? Would it not entitle you to see a gp and get basic bloodwork and SA done? 

:hi: to the rest of you lovely ladies.

Not much happening here. I have day off work so just taking it easy and letting my little pumpkins settle in to there new home. Still waiting on some major symptoms to arrive, although I do have some major :munch: going on today.:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> Linz does the EHIC not run alongside the insurance? Would it not entitle you to see a gp and get basic bloodwork and SA done?
> 
> :hi: to the rest of you lovely ladies.
> 
> Not much happening here. I have day off work so just taking it easy and letting my little pumpkins settle in to there new home. Still waiting on some major symptoms to arrive, although I do have some major :munch: going on today.:happydance:

nope we only managed to use it b4 xmas when i had to see a doc as we told a porky that we were just visiting:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

evening LAdies

:hug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> evening LAdies
> 
> :hug:

hey hun


----------



## MissyMojo

oh my word what an afternoon i've had :nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> oh my word what an afternoon i've had :nope:

i saw on fb hun didnt seem too good:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i've updated my journal . . .


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm done another opk and its not as dark as yesterdays woopp x x x


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> oh my word what an afternoon i've had :nope:

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## moggymay

^^ tickers :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my mum bless her heart has put money in my bank so i can pay privatly without the insurance going tomoz at 11.30 and pooing myself incase they find sumin bad ive been googling and wish i hadnt as all that comes up is BAD BAD BAD things and im worrying myself sick


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr health insurance sent another letter, ben just rang them and basicly he has To prove he was insured in the uk or no insurance as he was self employed he was sent aloud of forms but the form he needed to fill in for health insurance national insurance contributions he never filled in or sent off as it said he had to the end of 2011 to do so:shrug: he then shredded EVERYTHING when we moved over here so we do not have it and unless he can show them that then we have to pay 5000 euors to the health insurance here before we can get it and then we would have to wait to the startr of a new tax year to get a letter to say it was exepted! so basicly im fucked no insurance and he said we can forget it hes not paying that much money so with that away goes my dreams of mother hood:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

hunni , new tax year is only 8 weeks away - April hunni xx

you'll get there sweetie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hunni , new tax year is only 8 weeks away - April hunni xx
> 
> you'll get there sweetie

with what?! we have no money we are living on benifits that atm are only in bens name i dont speak german so cant get a job and im so fed up im done cant do it anymore just gota face it i aint ment to be a mum


----------



## MissyMojo

can u not do without the health insurance til beginning of april hunni?

or is it compulsory?

cos then u'll have the paperwrk u need?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> can u not do without the health insurance til beginning of april hunni?
> 
> or is it compulsory?
> 
> cos then u'll have the paperwrk u need?

U have ti have insurance its not the paperwork its the money we cant pay it and bens not willing to do so si thats it as of today im out


----------



## moggymay

Linds could you apply on your own?


----------



## moggymay

or surely you have proof via bank statment of it being paid? Direct debit or debit card, even if you paid by cheque you could get a copy to prove it. Plus if you called the UK insurer or national insurance you could get a copy of the proof of payment


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds could you apply on your own?

no as i havent a job and im not on the beneifts claim until end of march when il of been here 3 mths everything is in bens name .i just give up stressed to my eyeballs driving myself insane wondering whats going on with my body have no family or firneds here to talk to when i mention anything to ben i just get told im being silly


----------



## moggymay

:dohh: just read that your Mum sent you the cash to go private, surely that means you can see doc?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> :dohh: just read that your Mum sent you the cash to go private, surely that means you can see doc?

i can see them on off to find out wherre the bleeding is coming from but any treatement or antibiotics i cant pay for as i havent got the money


----------



## moggymay

guess it means you have time to learn German :)


----------



## moggymay

unless you cant get the proof another way that is, dont give up hope as thats all we all have :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> unless you cant get the proof another way that is, dont give up hope as thats all we all have :shrug:

everythime i get a tiny bit of hope its taken away i just cant do it anymore im so sick of crying :cry: ben never saw a doc in the uk so we cant even get a record of that


----------



## moggymay

surely there is a record of you paying the insurance somewhere? Not like you can pay that kind of thing in cash :nope:

Persevere and if nothing else keep temping and strumping - both free!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> surely there is a record of you paying the insurance somewhere? Not like you can pay that kind of thing in cash :nope:
> 
> Persevere and if nothing else keep temping and strumping - both free!

the thing is if ben had just gone back to the same insurance he had before heleft for the uk it would of autoaticly been accepted but he applied for another company who are now messing us around and we cant go to anyone else now. theres records of me paying ni but ben never payed any as he disnt make much money and he never had a proper job in the uk


----------



## moggymay

can he not just tell them that he paid no NI due to low earnings therefore didnt have insurance or didnt need to pay


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> can he not just tell them that he paid no NI due to low earnings therefore didnt have insurance or didnt need to pay

hes tried that they still say they need to see proof its all gloing to a soloister and HOPEFULLY he can sort it out if not we are fuded


----------



## moggymay

what happens if he had come to UK and not bothered with insurance? Surely they cant just refuse? When is doc today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> what happens if he had come to UK and not bothered with insurance? Surely they cant just refuse? When is doc today?

s tomoz at 11.30 just to sort out whats going on temporary cant have tests or anythign just a check to see why im spotting blood


----------



## moggymay

Maybe they can put you into the system of waiting etc so that once the end of March comes and you can either get your own insurance or Bens is sorted you will be ahead of the game... Gives you 6 weeks to practice/learn German and get lots of strumping done!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Maybe they can put you into the system of waiting etc so that once the end of March comes and you can either get your own insurance or Bens is sorted you will be ahead of the game... Gives you 6 weeks to practice/learn German and get lots of strumping done!

hope so cos right now i am at rock bottom cant get any lower then i am now so surly the only way is up yeh? unless the ground caves in and then il fall more:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp aw linz :hugs: keep your chin up hun x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey caz :D

im exhausted.... gonna watch easties then head to bed


----------



## Doodar

Linz would coming back to the uk not be an option? would you not be better off financially here. At least then you could be seen on the nhs or how about making an apt to see your gp for when your back here visiting, at least that will give you something to look forward too. Hope things work out for you x


----------



## Doodar

Evening girls.

Look what I got today :happydance: it is such a relief to see that 2-3 weeks, at least I know my hcg is rising :happydance:. I also feel a bit :sick: tonight but that could all be in my head :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for 2-3!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

Yay Vickie :D

Been to baby clinic today, maddox weighs 14lb3 and Been to drs and he has the start of a chest infection :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated today ayy for 2-3 hun aw jo hope bby gets better soon x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey my gorgeouse ladies just got back health insurance is fingers crossed sorted we went to bens old insurance he was with b4 he left fot the uk,all the guy said is he needs to reactivate bens again and then will just add me to it! phew also we think we may of found the causes of the bleeding ive been taking agnus castus since last week and the day after it is when the bleeding started so ive to stop taking it and see if it clears up ina day or so if not then im to go back also i got a majopr dose of pma today was on the phone to my mumthis morn and talking about my sisters pregancy and she turned round and said i ahve a very good feeling that u will both be pregnant this year :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Hi all, long time no speak, just wanted to say hi and hope you are all doing ok, i have just this evening got all my house phone and broadband back on after the repairs to the wires the builders damaged have been fixed so i am over the moon at having some communication with the outside world again lol. it was rather difficult with the dongle thing as i never had signal or it would cut of in the middle of posting so i just gave up. anyways sorry i haven't caught up with whats happening with everyone, guess i have some reading to do!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

glad your back in the Online world :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i got my 3 dpo today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hedgewitch said:


> Hi all, long time no speak, just wanted to say hi and hope you are all doing ok, i have just this evening got all my house phone and broadband back on after the repairs to the wires the builders damaged have been fixed so i am over the moon at having some communication with the outside world again lol. it was rather difficult with the dongle thing as i never had signal or it would cut of in the middle of posting so i just gave up. anyways sorry i haven't caught up with whats happening with everyone, guess i have some reading to do!! xx

welcome back x


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls,x


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop linz


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope its real this time but have all the signs sore boobys, chin hair and cramps:happydance: currently sat sewing a monkey :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed babes xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym yay sam nice to see you back linz fx for you hun i had a+ opk on cd13 i don another test on cd14 witch was lighter but ff says i am 1 dpo and im 3 dont no whats going on x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

meet marvin the monkey lol just sat and made him with ben:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04516.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey ladies.
How are you all? I've not spoken to any of you in ages.

I would have posted more on here, but I kinda felt left out and awkward being in here and that no one talks to me :/

Hope you are all doing well.
It would be nice to speak to you all again.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Hey ladies.
> How are you all? I've not spoken to any of you in ages.
> 
> I would have posted more on here, but I kinda felt left out and awkward being in here and that no one talks to me :/
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> It would be nice to speak to you all again.
> 
> Love and hugs xxx

u should just post hun nobody means tgo leave u out :hugs: just join in nattering how is the little one? hes so big looking at the pics on fb


----------



## xoButterfly25

I know I should have posted, but I didn't :/

Harley is doing good thanks, he's getting so big now :)

How are you doing? xx

Ooh, I actually have a question or three for you (if you don't mind telling me);
what program do you use to make your signatures?
where do you get those really cute frames from for them or do you make them yourself?
what program do you use to make tickers? :)

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> I know I should have posted, but I didn't :/
> 
> Harley is doing good thanks, he's getting so big now :)
> 
> How are you doing? xx
> 
> Ooh, I actually have a question or three for you (if you don't mind telling me);
> what program do you use to make your signatures?
> where do you get those really cute frames from for them or do you make them yourself?
> what program do you use to make tickers? :)
> 
> xx

im doing ok things finaly seem to be going good. i use photshop for making the sigs and get digital scrapbooking kits and elements free online what i then just use in photoshop and arnage to suite.and the tickers are done by coding and hosting on a server:)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Ooh, I hope things are gonna get moving along soon for you :)

Thanks, yeah I have Photoshop CS2 and Paint Shop Pro and have been making graphics for years but never made any on here and I have always wondered where people on here get the frames from ...I don't think I'd have a clue how to make tickers anyway, but I just wanted to ask, hehe.

BTW, love your sock monkey. I tried making one the other day but it turned out bad. I need to learn to sew properly, haha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Ooh, I hope things are gonna get moving along soon for you :)
> 
> Thanks, yeah I have Photoshop CS2 and Paint Shop Pro and have been making graphics for years but never made any on here and I have always wondered where people on here get the frames from ...I don't think I'd have a clue how to make tickers anyway, but I just wanted to ask, hehe.
> 
> BTW, love your sock monkey. I tried making one the other day but it turned out bad. I need to learn to sew properly, haha

lol i got brought a book for valentines day on making them called sock and gloves has all dif animals in it marvin was our first try :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Linz - Marvin is fab!!!

Kelly - hey sweetie :D Your lil man is gorgeous!!


----------



## xoButterfly25

Linds - Aw, cool. I just read online how to make one, but like I said, turned out crap ..but I'm not gonna give up. Practice, practice, practice me thinks, lol

Jo - Hey hun, thanks. Your little man is gorgeous too! :)
I only just noticed there is only 9 days between our LO's and Maddox was born on my DD, hehe


----------



## WhisperOfHope

is it just my comp or can anyone else no longer see ppl browsing the forumsat bottom of the page?


----------



## MissyMojo

bless our lil boys being so close - :D ur EDD was before mine too, lil man just couldnt wait haha

how's harley sleepin?

Linz - u should sell marvins once u get the knack of them


----------



## MissyMojo

i can see who is browsing threads - but not forum sections ...


----------



## xoButterfly25

Linz - I can see them.
Also any website reccommendations for those free scrapbooking kits? :)

Jo - Yeah and my little man didn't wanna come out, lol
He sleeps really well (well I think he does) he's asleep by 10pm and wakes at 7/8am but I'm gonna start brining his bed time forward soon. What about Maddox?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bless our lil boys being so close - :D ur EDD was before mine too, lil man just couldnt wait haha
> 
> how's harley sleepin?
> 
> Linz - u should sell marvins once u get the knack of them

im gonna do them with nappy cakes once we are a bit more finacialy sorted as we are on the job center benefits atm so cant do anything to make money and to go self empoyed will cost a foortune hopefully can in a few mths if things work out


----------



## MissyMojo

maddox sleeps 6:30/7 - 3:30, 4-6:30

hope sellin nappy cakes n marvins takes off n helps u linz x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> maddox sleeps 6:30/7 - 3:30, 4-6:30
> 
> hope sellin nappy cakes n marvins takes off n helps u linz x

thank you:) im getting so brooody we been sat researching hosps for when we do eventualy get preg and the one we want to go to has a baby galerie on line mygod are they cute babies:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: linz xx

il get there as soonas these insurance cards are sorted im going for my mot! lol alough i think i have pcos as have all the symptoms


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> Linz - I can see them.
> Also any website reccommendations for those free scrapbooking kits? :)
> 
> Jo - Yeah and my little man didn't wanna come out, lol
> He sleeps really well (well I think he does) he's asleep by 10pm and wakes at 7/8am but I'm gonna start brining his bed time forward soon. What about Maddox?

i use this site hun 
https://www.digiscrapdepot.com/freebies/


----------



## Tulip

Linds I think my siggy is broke :( Glad insurance is getting sorted :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Linds I think my siggy is broke :( Glad insurance is getting sorted :thumbup:

my server was canceld hun have a new one orderd but gota send them my passport as used our english card here:dohh: will hopefully be sorted tomoz sorry


----------



## Tulip

No prob thx hon xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

WhisperOfHope said:


> i use this site hun
> https://www.digiscrapdepot.com/freebies/

Thanks, I'm gonna take a look.
I probably wont even be able to make anything properly anyway haha. I've never done frames before and I've also not done any graphics in ages


----------



## Megg33k

I don't mean to ignore anyone. I'm just laying a teeny bit low until things get started again. Its not that we're not TTC this month... But, we're not focusing on it. We're just having fun and killing time until March. So, I feel a bit out of place. I guess I've come to terms with the loss... but I still haven't figured out the "what to do next" step. I just want to get through this month so I can start back on my treatment and have another shot at my forever baby. As much as I'd love to conceive this month prior to treatment... I just don't count on it happening like that and almost don't consider it a plausible option. I guess that's why I've not said much lately. I'm really sorry. I do think of you girls often. I just mainly stick to 3 or 4 threads right now... Its about all I feel up to most days.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: megg xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies no mopre bloood woooop clean liner today and last nigth:happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:thumbup: :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :thumbup: :)

hows madox doing? and hope ur doing ok just saw that not very nice post on ur fb:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im ok - i also had a message frm her - updated it in my journal, im just letting it wash over me, maddox has two parents that love him to bits and _most_ my family are supportive of me and David - there are a few in my family that have had rumblings in the past but have put lil man 1st....


----------



## Doodar

:angel: for me again!! Can't believe this has happened again. Completely devastated.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> :angel: for me again!! Can't believe this has happened again. Completely devastated.

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

oh sweetheart :hugs: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 3 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out :hugs: megg aw doodra carnt beleive it hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp x x x


----------



## moggymay

Vicks Im so sorry, I cant express how much but I really wanted it to be forever this time :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Vicks Im so sorry, I cant express how much but I really wanted it to be forever this time :hugs:

I'm determind not to let it beat me. I will get my dream, through hell or high water I will get there. My main concern at the moment is that I'm still not bleeding, really hoping I don't have to go in for D n C. Back for more bloods tue and then can book a review apt. I'm going to ask about immune testing. The consultant said he wouldn't test me until I had 3 miscarriages but I can't go through this again, so I'm going to push for the testing. I'm gonna ask for every bloody test going, tests on me, tests on hubby, tests on embryos. I want the lot don't care how much it costs. In the meantime we are gonna book a holiday so we have something to look forward to and lots of retail therapy me thinks. I'm happy just to get the next frozen cycle out of the way because I've lost all faith in it. Just want to get going with a fresh cycle again.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darlin xx where you thinking for a holibop?


----------



## Tulip

So sorry Vick. Hope they throw all the tests at you darling xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Vicks... My heart literally breaks for you! :hugs: I'm so, so, so sorry! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Morning Girls

morning hun


----------



## MissyMojo

How are we alll?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> How are we alll?

im sore lol a sore shoulder and kneck already combined with a tram stopping v quickly cos a idiot in a car pulled out infront isnt good lol


----------



## MissyMojo

not good :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

ive done sod all.. bit of laundry


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

nt too bad :)


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello girls, how are you all today? :) xx


----------



## frogger3240

*hey ladies, how are you all doing?...hope everyone is doing good...sorry i have been MIA just been down and sometimes it hard to deal with hope you all understand...*

*anyways I wanted to show you all this and get your thoughts on it...thanks ladies...*

*Good Morning ladies, could you all please look at my chart and tell me what you think please....my temps have never went this high before on my other temp charts....thanks ladies*

https://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx267/frogger3240/janfebchart.jpg

*and this is from when I was doing the ovulation tests*


https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/TTC%20Journey/IMG00373-20110213-1903-1.jpg


*ladies do you see anything on this test? and I'm 9dpo and there was a tent of pink on it...*
https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb198/momto4kids28610/IMG00421-20110222-0922.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant read charts but i can see a hint of pink on your test :) :dust:


----------



## frogger3240

MissyMojo said:


> i cant read charts but i can see a hint of pink on your test :) :dust:

I'm soooo hoping so hun......:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: :flower: :dust:


----------



## Tulip

Frogger I defo see a pink line - and that is one sexy looking chart. Hope this is it poppet xx


----------



## Megg33k

I see a 2nd line easily, Patty! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i see a line patty:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Megg33k said:


> I see a 2nd line easily, Patty! :hugs:

thanks Megg...I'm praying that its real you know...how are you doing hun?...miss chatting with ya...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

WhisperOfHope said:


> i see a line patty:hugs:

thanks Linds....I'm soooo hoping that its real...:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

frogger i see somethink hun x x x


----------



## Doodar

I see it too patty woohoo!! :thumbup: when you testing again?

Hi girls how you all doing? I'm feeling pretty s**t today, the bleeding has started and I think its finally hit me that it is actually real and I am actually having a miscarriage, god its hard. On the plus side though we've made a review apt to see a different consultant, he specialises in immune testing, so I feel a bit better knowing that we will be doing something different next time round. It's just a waiting game now. 3rd time lucky eh!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hugest ofhugs sweetheart


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today woopp carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

its been lovely here today too, printed off flight document ready for the 9th :D and booked babysitter for sat night - going out for a friends birthday :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

freezing here had snow this morn thats turned into horrid drizzly rain


----------



## fragglerock

Hello, I was considering buying a spell off of ebay and found this thread instead. Can someone tell me how this works? TIA!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: fraggle hun she dosent do them now hun x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, hope you are all well,xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hiya ladies how are you all? had alot going on over past few days sooo exited we have signed a contract for our own flat today woooop 2 bedrooms so room for a ikkle one and ground floor so easy for buggy etc just gota wait until the 1st april to move in! andd when we got home today our health insurance cards were in the post waiting for us :D so gonna try get an apt with the lady i need to see next week to get the ball rolling and find out once and for all what n earth is going on with my crazy cycles! :D


----------



## MissyMojo

:headspin: linz :)

hey Sam & caz :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im scared now tho lol incase they say i need ovf or sumin like that what we can no way afford:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp x x x


----------



## Doodar

:hi::hi::hi:

Anyone heard from patty? I wonder if she tested again.


----------



## Aleksandra Dr

Thanks


----------



## frogger3240

Doodar said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Anyone heard from patty? I wonder if she tested again.

hey hun, I took another one and its negative....:cry: thanks for asking about me...:hugs: how are you doing?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

Mornin all, 

after a really rough night, today we're introducing BabyRice :D so at 10am gave him a booby feed first then a portion of babyrice (banana and strawberry) and it went down ok - think i'l make it a tad thicker next time as it was dribblin all over


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all.. im off out tonite reeli lookin fwds 2 it :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af has got me early only jew Tuesday have bad cramps my lp is only 12 so taking v b6 again this month to see if it lengthens it x xx x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies my sis gave us the wonderful news she was preg again 2 weeks ago....well not good news baby is still there but heart has stoped they think it happend thursday after her midwife apt as thats when she started spotting but shes gota go in for a dnc and have baby removed they got a scan pic this time so they have a little reminder shes angry as the docs told her to take all the wrong stuff she was only told to take 400 mg of folic acid, wasnt told to take vit d or anything its so bloody unfair they said baby has doubled size since the last scan and looked perfect just the heart has stopped


----------



## Megg33k

frogger3240 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I see a 2nd line easily, Patty! :hugs:
> 
> thanks Megg...I'm praying that its real you know...how are you doing hun?...miss chatting with ya...:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not bad... Whiling away time for a couple of weeks so I can start my treatment again! How are you? I miss chatting with you too!



Doodar said:


> I see it too patty woohoo!! :thumbup: when you testing again?
> 
> Hi girls how you all doing? I'm feeling pretty s**t today, the bleeding has started and I think its finally hit me that it is actually real and I am actually having a miscarriage, god its hard. On the plus side though we've made a review apt to see a different consultant, he specialises in immune testing, so I feel a bit better knowing that we will be doing something different next time round. It's just a waiting game now. 3rd time lucky eh!!

I know how you feel, lovely! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I wish I could make it easier!!! I'm always here if you need a chat! xxx



frogger3240 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Anyone heard from patty? I wonder if she tested again.
> 
> hey hun, I took another one and its negative....:cry: thanks for asking about me...:hugs: how are you doing?Click to expand...

:hissy: So unfair that it was negative! I'm sorry, hun!!! :(



WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies my sis gave us the wonderful news she was preg again 2 weeks ago....well not good news baby is still there but heart has stoped they think it happend thursday after her midwife apt as thats when she started spotting but shes gota go in for a dnc and have baby removed they got a scan pic this time so they have a little reminder shes angry as the docs told her to take all the wrong stuff she was only told to take 400 mg of folic acid, wasnt told to take vit d or anything its so bloody unfair they said baby has doubled size since the last scan and looked perfect just the heart has stopped

That's bloody awful, Linds! My heart is with them... and you! Its always a shock when it seems things are going well. Everything was perfect for me one Tuesday, and the next Tuesday was my last day of happiness. We have no clue what happened and everyone was shocked... even the doctors. I'm so sad for her... because I truly, truly understand how she must be feeling right now. My heart breaks for them.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: t your sis linds huni xxxx

:hug: to everyone xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats awful linz girls its just a horribule af if i get any more like that got to go back and see her dont no why x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossd for you huni x

im curled up on sofa chilllin


----------



## caz & bob

aw are you hun i am chilling now just done loads of ironing hate ironing x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

pah - ironing - whts that?


im just expressing while watching my big fat gypsy wedding


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure whats going on with me either af on way or ive just ovd as soaked down below and had no fun time for ages cant wait till my fs apt!


----------



## moggymay

get strumping then missus!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> get strumping then missus!

lol atm i cant have a stinkin headache making me feel sick


----------



## WhisperOfHope

as of the 16th of march we have our own flat:happydance: so needless to say we will have to christen the rooms lol no parents around freedom to run around naked if we want lol


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for own place - definately get christening!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good linz own flat woopp you will have to christen ever room like me and my oh did haha x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> yay for own place - definately get christening!!!!

:haha: i just went to ask who did ur sig then rememberd i did this morn:dohh: im sooo not with it this mth feel really dappy


----------



## MissyMojo

over the arm of the sofa is always a good one!


----------



## MissyMojo

ya daft mare  

as usual i love it!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> over the arm of the sofa is always a good one!

lmao we strugggle with positions as i tense up and due to the dyspraxia my muscles dont coopirate and usualy cramp very quickly!:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i really reccommend sofa sex - ;)


----------



## caz & bob

we have sofa sex all the time and some time over the arm of the chair doggy syle ha xxxi


----------



## MissyMojo

:haha: love it :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gd luck caz:hugs: still unsure whats going on for me but ah well we get our keys on the 16th!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck linz we will get there are you not taking aspirin its good for the flow of blood to the placenta and its good for your ovaries x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw good luck linz we will get there are you not taking aspirin its good for the flow of blood to the placenta and its good for your ovaries x x x

im taking nothing anymore hun the stuff i was taking has messed me up more so going all natural unless given it by the fs when i see her


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck lv hope they give you something hun x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw good luck lv hope they give you something hun x x x

me too as cant go on like this much longer


----------



## caz & bob

i no how you are feeling hun i feel the same but got to keep are chin up hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a good weekend x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

boreeed im billy no mates lately lol have had t bandage up my arm as my excema is really playing up scratched it till it bled earlyer couldnt stop myself so ben vasalined it up and bandaged it and tells me off if i look like im gonna scratch lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha lol x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all 

hope uve all had good weekends

:hugs: for ur arm linz


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hey girls,

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey kelly, im good , how are u n david n harley?

does Harley do th elusive STTN ??

Maddox is far from it lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## MissyMojo

morning hunn


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

nt bad :)

cleanig, packing, laudry, 
monster's munchin n im gettin to rips with a new app


----------



## xoButterfly25

Afternoon girls ..how are you all? :flower: 
It's such a nice day out today with the sun shining ..got my first lot of washing out on the washing line for the first time this year, haha 



MissyMojo said:


> hey kelly, im good , how are u n david n harley?
> 
> does Harley do th elusive STTN ??
> 
> Maddox is far from it lol

Yeah, we're all good thanks ..apart from the odd arguments me and David keep having :/ how's you, David and Maddox?

Yeah he's been STTN since he was about 11 weeks old. He's asleep by 10pm and wakes about 7am ..I know some people class STTN like 9pm-9am or whatever, but still I class 8 hours sleep, sleeping through the night, lol. He's been getting really fussy the last few nights though because he's teething and last week I didn't get any sleep for 2 days, I was literally a zombie and then decided to sit and have a good cry because I was so exhausted.

He just got weighed and measured today and he's 13lb 12oz and 66cm long ..how much does Maddox weigh? xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

lovely and warm here too maybe winters finaly over? lol i have realy bad af style cramp hoping its real this time and not pretend body messing around cramps lol


----------



## MissyMojo

Fingers crossed linZ

Were gd kelly.

Maddox goes 7-2 2-6 ish
Last weigh in he was 14lb5 . . Dunno how long he is . . .

Were gettting ready to fly hm to uk on wed. And if david dnt pack soon im gonna kill him . . Ive ppacked me and the bairn. . . 

:hugs: all round xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all, hope you are all doing ok,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Heylo luvvie :D

how re you?

im good, lil mans in bed :D


----------



## caz & bob

hi sam hope your all well hun hows bby doing x x


----------



## Doodar

hello girlies,

Thought I'd pop in and say hi. I don't really feel as though I belong anywhere anymore!! not much to report on the ttc front so bit boring really. I have my follow up appointment on thurs, which I am looking forward to. It will be nice to move on and can't wait to get going with things again. We are thinking of moving house, so thats been keeping me occupied for a few weeks and taking my mind off babies for a while.

Jo happy flight home hunny, god thats come round quick. Good luck with everything hun don't take no crap :hugs:

Caz have you started your clomid yet? good luck hun. I hope this month is your month.

kelly nice to hear from you and you too Sam, long time no speak. How you both doing. Kelly wow 8 hours is brill well done you. Sorry your having a rough time with OH, hope things settle down soon.

Linz hope its AF. When is your apt with the FS?


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, girlies! I hope you're all well!!!

I'm officially starting ICSI #2 in 9 days! The exciting bits don't happen until April, but its all getting started finally! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

hey vickie - i love househuntin!!!! :hug:

yay for cd1 megg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> hello girlies,
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and say hi. I don't really feel as though I belong anywhere anymore!! not much to report on the ttc front so bit boring really. I have my follow up appointment on thurs, which I am looking forward to. It will be nice to move on and can't wait to get going with things again. We are thinking of moving house, so thats been keeping me occupied for a few weeks and taking my mind off babies for a while.
> 
> Jo happy flight home hunny, god thats come round quick. Good luck with everything hun don't take no crap :hugs:
> 
> Caz have you started your clomid yet? good luck hun. I hope this month is your month.
> 
> kelly nice to hear from you and you too Sam, long time no speak. How you both doing. Kelly wow 8 hours is brill well done you. Sorry your having a rough time with OH, hope things settle down soon.
> 
> Linz hope its AF. When is your apt with the FS?

my apts the 21st hun so just tryna past the days from the 16th il be round at the flat sanding things down etc getting ready to paint:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woken up with really bad af cramps usualy get these when af is here but not even any blood yet had tiny bits when i wiped yest light pink blood but nothing over noight and nothing now:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

That's how I was Sunday, Linds... She showed at about 5:30pm Monday.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> That's how I was Sunday, Linds... She showed at about 5:30pm Monday.

seriously painfull had hardly any sleep last ngiht due to bven snoring yet couldnt sleep any longer due to the cramps :nope:


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's how I was Sunday, Linds... She showed at about 5:30pm Monday.
> 
> seriously painfull had hardly any sleep last ngiht due to bven snoring yet couldnt sleep any longer due to the cramps :nope:Click to expand...

Well, I wasn't in that much pain... but the bleeding, or rather spotting, sounds the same. Maybe she'll show really soon for you! I'm sorry the pain is so bad, honey! xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's how I was Sunday, Linds... She showed at about 5:30pm Monday.
> 
> seriously painfull had hardly any sleep last ngiht due to bven snoring yet couldnt sleep any longer due to the cramps :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I wasn't in that much pain... but the bleeding, or rather spotting, sounds the same. Maybe she'll show really soon for you! I'm sorry the pain is so bad, honey! xxxClick to expand...

me too day 79 now and so fed up of long cycles cos we dont get a chance to catch the eggy as by time im bloomin fertile im sore and itchy again:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :witch: has landed


----------



## MissyMojo

:headspin:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs yayayayayay linz x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies, how are u all? af is being a moo to me so heavy and painfull i hate long cyles:nope: we go and get our keys a week today cant wait then we can work out what we need and what needs done:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I was hoping she'd have showed for you, Linds! Sorry she's being a cow... but at least she's here!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all yayyyyy for af linz yayyyyy for your keys soon hun woopp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well glad its the weekend time to chill tonight with a nice beer x x x


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies,

how are you all doing?...sorry been MIA again...I tell ya its just really hard to deal with I thought that I had gotten my BFP this past cycle and then bam here comes AF but anyways I'm trying my best to get back on the wagon and not lose hope or faith..I have taken soy 120 mgs from cd 1-5 this cycle and having lots of reiki healing so I'm hoping that will help me achieve my BFP...but anyways I would love for you all to also join me on another thread that I created along time ago and trying to get it back up and going again its for Natrual healings for TTC and would love to have you all there with me also..here is the link..Caz hope you join me there hun also...Sam how are you doing?... Megg how are you?...LInds how are you doing hun? to the rest that I forgot I'm sorry how are you all doing?...miss you all dearly and I'm trying hard to be a better chatter here...:winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...upuncture-crystal-healings-3.html#post9599630


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x


----------



## frogger3240

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x

caz thats awesome hun...get busy :sex: hope you catch the egg:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies tryna get my pma up so been looking at old piccys of ben as a baby lol looky what my bubba could look like:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20110119_54.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz cute hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast were is everyone on her x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im here just been a v busy bee lately tryna get the flat sorted. have my first fs apt tomorrow too


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp linz goodluck hun x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Linds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just did an opk what do you think top is oldest bottom is todays
 



Attached Files:







DSC04523.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LittleAurora

hi all just thought I would liet you know that after years of unexplained pain and suffering they finally diagnosed pcos! its really really bad!!

so keep your pma up!!


----------



## Megg33k

Getting there, Linds! :thumbup:

Wow! Glad you got a diagnosis, Aurora! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im so nervouse about today don't even know what she will do:shrug: hope no needles today :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:

ben says if they were gonna do bloods they would of given me a v early apt he thinks it will jsut be talkng and taking down my history/family history, we think we have narrowed it down to my mums siade of the fam as her dad was an only child due t his mum having so many problems conceiving and misccariages. then all my aunts los babies too plus mum


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:
> 
> ben says if they were gonna do bloods they would of given me a v early apt he thinks it will jsut be talkng and taking down my history/family history, we think we have narrowed it down to my mums siade of the fam as her dad was an only child due t his mum having so many problems conceiving and misccariages. then all my aunts los babies too plus mumClick to expand...

Sounds like a reasonable conclusion. I hope whatever info you can give them will help them to help you... if that makes sense. I have no clue how anything is done there, so he might be right about the appointment time. I know that its not like that here. They'll take blood all day without concern. But, it might be different where you are. He would probably know better than I would. My 1st FS consult was just talking. He basically laid out my options and told to choose and we'd get started... but he did say that I'd have had to have gone through loads of blood tests if I hadn't already had them all done plus a few more! :) It was amazing!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:
> 
> ben says if they were gonna do bloods they would of given me a v early apt he thinks it will jsut be talkng and taking down my history/family history, we think we have narrowed it down to my mums siade of the fam as her dad was an only child due t his mum having so many problems conceiving and misccariages. then all my aunts los babies too plus mumClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable conclusion. I hope whatever info you can give them will help them to help you... if that makes sense. I have no clue how anything is done there, so he might be right about the appointment time. I know that its not like that here. They'll take blood all day without concern. But, it might be different where you are. He would probably know better than I would. My 1st FS consult was just talking. He basically laid out my options and told to choose and we'd get started... but he did say that I'd have had to have gone through loads of blood tests if I hadn't already had them all done plus a few more! :) It was amazing!Click to expand...

this lady is really good apparently she specialises in fertility obviously lol and then she looks after high risk pregs so id still be with her if and when i get preg :cloud9: just scared incase im told i cant have kids and or need ivf as we cant afford ivf now :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:
> 
> ben says if they were gonna do bloods they would of given me a v early apt he thinks it will jsut be talkng and taking down my history/family history, we think we have narrowed it down to my mums siade of the fam as her dad was an only child due t his mum having so many problems conceiving and misccariages. then all my aunts los babies too plus mumClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable conclusion. I hope whatever info you can give them will help them to help you... if that makes sense. I have no clue how anything is done there, so he might be right about the appointment time. I know that its not like that here. They'll take blood all day without concern. But, it might be different where you are. He would probably know better than I would. My 1st FS consult was just talking. He basically laid out my options and told to choose and we'd get started... but he did say that I'd have had to have gone through loads of blood tests if I hadn't already had them all done plus a few more! :) It was amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> this lady is really good apparently she specialises in fertility obviously lol and then she looks after high risk pregs so id still be with her if and when i get preg :cloud9: just scared incase im told i cant have kids and or need ivf as we cant afford ivf now :shrug:Click to expand...

I totally understand that fear. I'm sure you WILL get pregnant, Linds. And, I have a great feeling she'll help. I know I'm not in any position to say that most people never need anything like IVF... I'm sort of the poster child for it around here. But, we certainly weren't told it was the only way for us. Its just quicker and covered by my insurance. Even I have hope outside of IVF... I just skipped over those options. I'm sure it'll be great, honey! I can't wait to see your update when you get home!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Depends... Some of them just want to talk to you the first time. Others want to jump right in with blood tests. I would drink as much water as humanly possible before you go. Adequate hydration makes your veins easier to find and the blood easier to flow. I know you hate needles... but they're going to be a HUGE part of this process. I used to be just like that... but now I give myself injections. Its a fear that can be overcome! :hugs:
> 
> ben says if they were gonna do bloods they would of given me a v early apt he thinks it will jsut be talkng and taking down my history/family history, we think we have narrowed it down to my mums siade of the fam as her dad was an only child due t his mum having so many problems conceiving and misccariages. then all my aunts los babies too plus mumClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable conclusion. I hope whatever info you can give them will help them to help you... if that makes sense. I have no clue how anything is done there, so he might be right about the appointment time. I know that its not like that here. They'll take blood all day without concern. But, it might be different where you are. He would probably know better than I would. My 1st FS consult was just talking. He basically laid out my options and told to choose and we'd get started... but he did say that I'd have had to have gone through loads of blood tests if I hadn't already had them all done plus a few more! :) It was amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> this lady is really good apparently she specialises in fertility obviously lol and then she looks after high risk pregs so id still be with her if and when i get preg :cloud9: just scared incase im told i cant have kids and or need ivf as we cant afford ivf now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand that fear. I'm sure you WILL get pregnant, Linds. And, I have a great feeling she'll help. I know I'm not in any position to say that most people never need anything like IVF... I'm sort of the poster child for it around here. But, we certainly weren't told it was the only way for us. Its just quicker and covered by my insurance. Even I have hope outside of IVF... I just skipped over those options. I'm sure it'll be great, honey! I can't wait to see your update when you get home!Click to expand...

just about to goto the flat now and do some bits then going straight from there to the fs so will be back later with an update:flower:


----------



## babygirl89

hey was just wondering how u get a reading of sam???


----------



## Hispirits

babygirl89 said:


> hey was just wondering how u get a reading of sam???

if you find out i would liek to know too, this seems really successful, i would like to have a go too, can anyone point us in the right direction :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just got back from fs . got to go for bloods day 21 ansd again day 3 but she suspects pcos she did a smear and tried to do an internal ultrasound but i tense up for things like that so she couldnt do it she did a normal one instead after id drank 9 cups of water! lol andshe said everything looked normal :shrug: she was looking at sumin that was around 1 cm so think that was maybe a folli but not sure. if the bloods bring back nothing then the next step is hsg or what ever its called and spewrm annalasys for ben


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a solid plan, Linds! :thumbup: I've had so many internal u/s's that I don't even notice anymore.

To the girls wanting to know how to get spells... Sam isn't casting anymore. Sorry! Good luck, though!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Sounds like a solid plan, Linds! :thumbup: I've had so many internal u/s's that I don't even notice anymore.
> 
> To the girls wanting to know how to get spells... Sam isn't casting anymore. Sorry! Good luck, though!

she still suspects pcos says if the bloods show it then she will give me some meds to take thruout my cycle


----------



## littlepeps

LittleAurora said:


> hi all just thought I would liet you know that after years of unexplained pain and suffering they finally diagnosed pcos! its really really bad!!
> 
> so keep your pma up!!

Hi Little Aurora .. did you have any problems getting pregnant ?? .. I ve also been told that this is what I have ... Im getting alot of mixed comments about it .. Im being lead to believe that Im going to have alot of trouble getting pregnant


----------



## moggymay

Linds I have pcos, with Mogster we were trying for about 15 months and had a chemical pregnancy, with Jack we were trying about 14 months but in that time we had also had a mc. 

You will get there, our FS said the best thing to do is have regular sex and enjoy it as you will relax and it will happen in its own good time, saying that Mogster was conceived cycle after hsg and Mogster was a soy bean.

Get strumping :bunny:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds I have pcos, with Mogster we were trying for about 15 months and had a chemical pregnancy, with Jack we were trying about 14 months but in that time we had also had a mc.
> 
> You will get there, our FS said the best thing to do is have regular sex and enjoy it as you will relax and it will happen in its own good time, saying that Mogster was conceived cycle after hsg and Mogster was a soy bean.
> 
> Get strumping :bunny:

does the hsg hurt? as thats the next step for me after the bloods if they show up nothing she had enputh trouble just trying to get a smear from me yesterday thats to the doc in the uk that reallly hurt me i now tensseup so much


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I have pcos, with Mogster we were trying for about 15 months and had a chemical pregnancy, with Jack we were trying about 14 months but in that time we had also had a mc.
> 
> You will get there, our FS said the best thing to do is have regular sex and enjoy it as you will relax and it will happen in its own good time, saying that Mogster was conceived cycle after hsg and Mogster was a soy bean.
> 
> Get strumping :bunny:
> 
> does the hsg hurt? as thats the next step for me after the bloods if they show up nothing she had enputh trouble just trying to get a smear from me yesterday thats to the doc in the uk that reallly hurt me i now tensseup so muchClick to expand...

They'll have a VERY difficult time doing it if you tense up. It requires them to put a very small catheter through your cervix, and they need you to be completely relaxed. Also, the more you tense up, the worse everything will hurt. Some people say that HSG's hurt a lot, others say they're not that bad at all. It seems to be a wildly varied thing.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today takeing the dogs round the field then going to put my washing on the line and chill x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I have pcos, with Mogster we were trying for about 15 months and had a chemical pregnancy, with Jack we were trying about 14 months but in that time we had also had a mc.
> 
> You will get there, our FS said the best thing to do is have regular sex and enjoy it as you will relax and it will happen in its own good time, saying that Mogster was conceived cycle after hsg and Mogster was a soy bean.
> 
> Get strumping :bunny:
> 
> does the hsg hurt? as thats the next step for me after the bloods if they show up nothing she had enputh trouble just trying to get a smear from me yesterday thats to the doc in the uk that reallly hurt me i now tensseup so muchClick to expand...
> 
> They'll have a VERY difficult time doing it if you tense up. It requires them to put a very small catheter through your cervix, and they need you to be completely relaxed. Also, the more you tense up, the worse everything will hurt. Some people say that HSG's hurt a lot, others say they're not that bad at all. It seems to be a wildly varied thing.Click to expand...

people have sugested i ask her for a dif one instead where they do an insision int he abdomen and go in that way she isnt very keen on doing the hsg to me neither


----------



## moggymay

hsg is an xray of ya innards when they inject a die to see if the tubes are blocked, it doesnt hurt but its v similar to a smear but takes a bit longer, for me the procedure didnt hurt but as I sat up after I donked my head on the light above the bed and that hurt :shock:

you will have to practise not tensing up...do you tense up when Ben goes down there?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> hsg is an xray of ya innards when they inject a die to see if the tubes are blocked, it doesnt hurt but its v similar to a smear but takes a bit longer, for me the procedure didnt hurt but as I sat up after I donked my head on the light above the bed and that hurt :shock:
> 
> you will have to practise not tensing up...do you tense up when Ben goes down there?

alot of time yes i do but its slowly getting better i have fear of pain now even when i know it wont hurt not sure how that works lol


----------



## moggymay

guess you have to focus on what the procedure could mean....if you get through it then you MAY be one step closer to finding out what is stopping you getting preggers...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> guess you have to focus on what the procedure could mean....if you get through it then you MAY be one step closer to finding out what is stopping you getting preggers...

yeh tahst what ive been telling myself today it may not even get that far she said if pcos is diagnosed from the bloods then she will prescribe me metaformin or what ever its called


----------



## Megg33k

Its really, really hard not to tense up when you think there's any chance that it could hurt. It takes tons of practice. But, you just breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth, and try to go completely limp!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Its really, really hard not to tense up when you think there's any chance that it could hurt. It takes tons of practice. But, you just breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth, and try to go completely limp!

i have the extra problem of my dyspraxia meaning i can't control too many muscles at once and they involuntary tense its a pain in the bum hence why i ALWAYS have sore muscles lol


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its really, really hard not to tense up when you think there's any chance that it could hurt. It takes tons of practice. But, you just breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth, and try to go completely limp!
> 
> i have the extra problem of my dyspraxia meaning i can't control too many muscles at once and they involuntary tense its a pain in the bum hence why i ALWAYS have sore muscles lolClick to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhh! That would be even harder! Could they maybe give you a muscle relaxer or valium or something before doing anything from now on? It might help. I dunno!


----------



## caz & bob

girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies not feeling v well tday was up most the night being sick:nope: thinki have a tummy bug


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ tummy bug! Feel better, honey! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today aw linz hope your better soon hun x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies im onto another long cycle by the looks of it think i may ask if it goes past 40 days for sumin to bring on af so can have the day 3 bloods im begining to think its safe to say that it prob is pcos as she aslooking a a folical on the scan that was almost reeady to burst with the size and no no ov just pains here my ovary is on the right side yet again so painfull i could barly move yesterday seems ok so far today tho:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my 100mg clomid today hopeing for my bfp soon woopp x x x


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd that this is it, Caz! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies had my blood today got to go again day 3 but by sounds of it i do have pcos as i asked about my long cycle and day 3 and she said ohh i could give mataformin now before the resulkts but i have to do a thourough check before she does


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get your meds hun x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hope you get your meds hun x x x

im ONE step closer to my bubba and so pleased with myself that i never cried lol i dont like needles at all but i even looked when she put it in:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

i wouldnt of hate the things hun get that ball roll as soon as you get your meds hun woopp fx fro you x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I always think blood draws are easier when you're looking. No surprises that way! Glad you got through it, Linds! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I always think blood draws are easier when you're looking. No surprises that way! Glad you got through it, Linds! :)

my veins didnt want to co operate the nurse gave up and got my frauen artz lol


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies how you all doing.

Linz I don't like needles either. I'm a fainter. You do get used to them though the more you have. I still don't like them but it is easier, I don't get as anxious as I used to. I use topical to numb the area, you should get yourself some it's fab stuff.

I'm going for immune bloods 2 weeks today and I'm not looking forward to it. They have to take 12 pots of blood from me. I'll hardly have any left by the time they finish. I just hope my veins don't give up on me.

How are you all, sorry I've been awol. It's been a bit hectic. Put our house up for sale and it sold within a day so it's kinda blew me away a bit. We are moving to a new build and they wont be built until the end of the year so we have to find somewhere to live in between. I am excited though!! Nothing much happening on the ttc front other than immune bloods in a couple of weeks. Got to wait 5 weeks for results though which is gonna be a killer, they get sent to chicago so thats why it takes so long.

Hope your all good. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow, Vic! That's nuts that it sold so fast! When is your next round? After those bloods come back?


----------



## Doodar

Hey Meggles,

We are hoping to start when we get back off holiday which will be around mid June, but I have a feeling that we may have to leave it until July because if we need immune treatment then I think we will have to have intralipid infusion before AF and that will fall when we are away. Will have to see what the consultant says, maybe then could delay AF.

Have a good day ladies. I'm cleaning and scrubbing today! nothing exciting really. Then off out for Thai tonight Yum Yum!! can't wait.


----------



## moggymay

Hi Vicks, enjoy your meal hon and your break, congrats on the house sale, its mad isnt it you think nothing os happening from the news but we sold ours to the 3rd viewer and they then sold their to the 2nd all over in a week, due to exchange today but is doesnt look like we will, so stressed so am kind of relieved for you that you have til at least June now to get house stuff sorted...will you rent in the short term? Any mad desires to live in diff style of house for short time before you go to your new place? Where is newbuild? Big loves, have missed ya!

:hi: Meg/Linds/Caz


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are u all? we been doing more in the flat today may even gett he carpet down tomoz!:happydance: i THINK i have a pos opk im nit sure tho as i havent any other ov signs no ewcm no nothing
 



Attached Files:







771_1835.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Doodar

Thanks george!! I know it's mega stressful ain't it. I'm waiting on the estate agent to phone to book in the survey, they said we should hear today, but still waiting. I'm stressed with it already, lay awake at night worrying if we are doing the right thing, but I know deep down we are. New build isnt far from where we are now, just down the road, still in sunny Manchester lol. Missed you too hunny :hugs:, good luck with the move and everything, hope you exchange soon.

Caz :hi:. Linz looks positive me :thumbup:

I'm off to put my face on and get ready! I'm starvin!!!


----------



## caz & bob

looks good linz woopp x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good, Linds!!!

Hoping time passes fast, Vic! :hugs:

:hi: girls!


----------



## moggymay

How was dinner out Vicks?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm took my last clomid at 6.30 woopp let the sex begin haha x x x


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> How was dinner out Vicks?

It was Fabu-licious!! had a set Banquet, gorgeous. How's things? any news on exchange of contracts? We are having survey done on Tues :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies day 26 and still no ov for me:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

exchange today or monday, completion still on tho for our chosen date...

Glad you enjoyed your meal :) Always good to have a lovely time when you are looking forward to it :happydance: Hope survey doesnt raise owt you dont already know, do we get a link to see the new place?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Morning, ladies! :hi:


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> exchange today or monday, completion still on tho for our chosen date...
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your meal :) Always good to have a lovely time when you are looking forward to it :happydance: Hope survey doesnt raise owt you dont already know, do we get a link to see the new place?

Try this 
https://www.persimmonhomes.com/staley-heights-1886 

This isnt the site we are going on, they havent been released yet but if you scroll down and click on virtual tour, that is the house we are buying just on a different site.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope all are well x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done a opk today got a line but not that dark yet x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ldies how are you all? still no ov for me:growlmad: ah well we have almost got the flat finished nd gonna be moving in on the 15th:happydance: getting our kitchn and sofa etc on weds then its just soft furnishings tht need brought and the hall way skirting boards need painted:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Boo @ no ov! :( Glad you get to move in soon though!! YAY!

U/S & E2 check for me this morning!

Lining: 11.6mm
Right Ovary: 7 x 14mm
Left Ovary: 6 x 14mm & 1 x 15mm
E2: Waiting on results...
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 6 @ 8am

They're much more consistent sizes than last cycle. Hoping for trigger on Wednesday. The bloods will probably tell me a lot more. I should have them by early afternoon (at the latest).


----------



## moggymay

Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?


----------



## moggymay

that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:

Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls linz wooppp not long now you will be in it megg sounds good hun fx x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?

nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arrive


----------



## Megg33k

moggymay said:


> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:

Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.

Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?



WhisperOfHope said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...

I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:
> 
> Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?Click to expand...
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.Click to expand...

i think she is going to put me onto clomid as when ben sked if she can give me something to bring on af she totoaly ignores the question nd said she could give me the meds before day 3 but she needs to do regular scans


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:
> 
> Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?Click to expand...
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.Click to expand...
> 
> i think she is going to put me onto clomid as when ben sked if she can give me something to bring on af she totoaly ignores the question nd said she could give me the meds before day 3 but she needs to do regular scansClick to expand...

Sounds like Clomid (or Femara) to me. Some docs do Femara instead. Its good stuff. Arguably, its sort of better than Clomid in a lot of ways. But, both do the same job in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:
> 
> Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?Click to expand...
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.Click to expand...
> 
> i think she is going to put me onto clomid as when ben sked if she can give me something to bring on af she totoaly ignores the question nd said she could give me the meds before day 3 but she needs to do regular scansClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Clomid (or Femara) to me. Some docs do Femara instead. Its good stuff. Arguably, its sort of better than Clomid in a lot of ways. But, both do the same job in the end! :thumbup:Click to expand...

im secrectly hoping to be a tiny bit preg for going back to the uk so cn tell my mum on her 60th bday thats shes gonn be a nanny finaly :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:
> 
> Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?Click to expand...
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.Click to expand...
> 
> i think she is going to put me onto clomid as when ben sked if she can give me something to bring on af she totoaly ignores the question nd said she could give me the meds before day 3 but she needs to do regular scansClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Clomid (or Femara) to me. Some docs do Femara instead. Its good stuff. Arguably, its sort of better than Clomid in a lot of ways. But, both do the same job in the end! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im secrectly hoping to be a tiny bit preg for going back to the uk so cn tell my mum on her 60th bday thats shes gonn be a nanny finaly :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awwwww! That would be brill! I hope with all the hope I have that you get to do that! :cloud9: How perfect would that be!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> that sounds fab Meg, what is E2 tho? :wacko: that Olympics dream might be coming true :winkwink:
> 
> Loving the house pics Vicks....is your survey today? Hope it goes well :hugs:
> 
> Its Estradiol... Its the hormone put out by the follicular cysts. The higher it is (which mine isn't very high yet, and that's okay), the closer you are to egg collection. We'll know more about when collection will be after tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on the Olympic dream! :) Can you remind me of the specifics again?
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Linds I thought you just had day 21 bloods...:wacko: thought they were the 7 days after ov ones???? Think my brain is going mushy! Guru Meggles help me?Click to expand...
> 
> nope hd dy 21 bloods not tht was much poing s i hadnt oved lol and day 3 bloods will be when ever af decides to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I can provide any extra info. The Day 21 bloods will show that no ovulation has taken place. I'm sure that will prompt something like Clomid. But, Day 3 bloods sound like the right next step to me. They're important stuff to find out about possible ovarian reserve and whatnot.Click to expand...
> 
> i think she is going to put me onto clomid as when ben sked if she can give me something to bring on af she totoaly ignores the question nd said she could give me the meds before day 3 but she needs to do regular scansClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Clomid (or Femara) to me. Some docs do Femara instead. Its good stuff. Arguably, its sort of better than Clomid in a lot of ways. But, both do the same job in the end! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> im secrectly hoping to be a tiny bit preg for going back to the uk so cn tell my mum on her 60th bday thats shes gonn be a nanny finaly :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww! That would be brill! I hope with all the hope I have that you get to do that! :cloud9: How perfect would that be!!!Click to expand...

just gota hope the fs gives me something lol still no ov now


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies ive had an unovulatary cycle been having cramps all day i thought was ov but nopes been loo and the witch has landed so off to the doc again monday for bloods:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy painting my french cheddar red it looks nice now but need some more to finish it carnt wait for summer now opk are geting darker wooppp fx this month then linz x x x


----------



## Tulip

At least we can get you some answers from Monday's blood Linz :hugs: Then onwards with meds and a BABY!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> At least we can get you some answers from Monday's blood Linz :hugs: Then onwards with meds and a BABY!!

 funny enough i was just saying to ben they say new house new baby well my cycle is going in line with our new house so when we move in on the 15th it will be almost fertile time (in a normal persons cycle)lol


----------



## caz & bob

thats will be good linz hun wooppp x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Linds! You'll get even more answers with your new bloods! (No, not yay for witch or anov cycle... but ya know)

I'm struggling... My cycle is going to shite. I'll know in the morning if I even get to continue. :(


----------



## moggymay

Meggles it involved K and a baby watching the olympics.... diving I think... :shrug: bubs was maybe 3-4 months old....not sure when that dates back to though if you have a 3-4 month old for the diving...

According to my 2012 info the diving is 28 July 2012 - 12 August 2012....not had any interesting dreams for a while, or if i have I dont remember them, really hope it is true and if poss bubs is older as it means he/she will be here even sooner:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies 

im back - ish, 

had a nice trip to uk, if a bit long, 

while we were away our internet provider went bust - so im currently sharing wifi with my nighbour until we can get sorted out

:hugs: all round


----------



## Megg33k

Well, we are going forward with egg collection. Its Sunday morning. There's a lot of stuff I'm not quite optimistic about, but we'll see what happens.

I hope you're right, George!


----------



## Doodar

Howdy Y'all, How Y'all doin?

Had trouble posting again, it's really starting to nark me off now coz it only happens on here. I hope this message works coz if it don't then I ain't got a clue what else to do. Had to download some fix it thingy-me-bob.

George, Yup survey done, just waiting on the report to come back (nailbiting) cardboard boxes at the ready hee hee!!

Jo nice to have you back :thumbup: how was the trip to the uk? inlaws ok with you?

Meggles Good Luck for EC sweetie, will be thinking about you :hugs:

Linz and Caz :hi:.

Hope you all have a good weekend. Not much planned for me, Hubs is out tomorrow so think it's a curry and a dvd for me (oh and maybe a huge tub of ice cream, but don't tell anyone hee hee!).


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af is being a bizotch so heavy going for my bloods again on monday then hopefully i can get the ball roling on meds:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunni - your poat worked :D

visit to uk was alrihtif a bit long, felt pulled in soo many dretions - and that was just my family

davids family (wut te exception of his sister) didnt come to the christening! so davids said thats it, and wants nothing more to do with them,

were still close to his sister tho and we saw her a few times while in uk and i send her regular emails with photos etc


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed linz x


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hope everyone ha lovely day today,

i went to aiya napa - it was soooooooooo windy, had lunch in "the queen vic" n got a sunburnt left shoulder!!!! 

tomoro is housework day - im gonna crak on indoors while hubby works in the garden - were also plannin on lunch in TGIs as my belated mothers day presssie, as hubby was wrkin last sunday


----------



## caz & bob

hope you have a nice day then jo x x x


----------



## moggymay

how much longer will you be out in Cyprus now Jo?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Doodar

Caz get at it hun :thumbup::thumbup: catch that eggie!!

Jo oh yeah forgot about the christening, how did it go besides the family troubles, any piccies? Can't believe his family didn't turn up, why can't they just be adult about it. Poor Maddox :hugs:. Enjoy your belated Mother's Day meal hun :thumbup:

Can you believe this glorious weather!! I'm making the most of it. I reckon this could be our summer! 3 days of sunshine woohoo!! 
Reckon it's time to get the ole bbq out!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies how are you all? im off the the fs tomoz for my next set of bloods then off to look for curtains and nets and back to the flat to get the rest of the painwork done and the kithcen standing!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what well the weather her is dull today x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got back from town had my bloods this morn took over an hour n a half and 4 dif docs but they managed to get blood lol got my resulsts from the last bloods too day 22 i had them and was e2 107 and prgesterone 0.54:shrug: have 4 dif needle marks lol and one giant bruise on my arm:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

E2 says that you weren't near ovulation yet and progesterone says you hadn't already ovulated. Are they going to wait on these before they form their plan of action to move forward?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> E2 says that you weren't near ovulation yet and progesterone says you hadn't already ovulated. Are they going to wait on these before they form their plan of action to move forward?

 just got to wait for the next set of bloods to come back then will be making another appointment to talk over what to do but when she orderd these she said meds that would require scanning regulary so sounds like i may be given clomid and have pcos:shrug: they said they arent looking forward to me being preg due to my veins lol and my fear of needles she had to take it from my hand in the end as they tried one arm no luck, another doc tried the other arm got a vein got blood but was too slow so the cathter thing clogged up so out that came was then told to put my arms in a sink of warm water and then she managed to get one out my hand hour and a hal after the first person had treid lmao just counted and unless i had a very very short lp then i had an unovulatary cycle as af arrived 8 days after the day 22 bloods


----------



## Megg33k

You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(

im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(
> 
> im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! I'm the same. Some people (who are really good) can get me first try. But, most of them are rubbish! I have about 6 holes in me from 3 vials of blood this past week! :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(
> 
> im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! I'm the same. Some people (who are really good) can get me first try. But, most of them are rubbish! I have about 6 holes in me from 3 vials of blood this past week! :dohh:Click to expand...

they have deceided from now on when i have blood just to get the doc to do it straight off as she always find sumwhere


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(
> 
> im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! I'm the same. Some people (who are really good) can get me first try. But, most of them are rubbish! I have about 6 holes in me from 3 vials of blood this past week! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> they have deceided from now on when i have blood just to get the doc to do it straight off as she always find sumwhereClick to expand...

Good idea! I also make sure to drink tons and tons of water the night before and the morning of blood work. It makes the veins puff up as much as possible!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(
> 
> im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! I'm the same. Some people (who are really good) can get me first try. But, most of them are rubbish! I have about 6 holes in me from 3 vials of blood this past week! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> they have deceided from now on when i have blood just to get the doc to do it straight off as she always find sumwhereClick to expand...
> 
> Good idea! I also make sure to drink tons and tons of water the night before and the morning of blood work. It makes the veins puff up as much as possible!Click to expand...

i could do that but as we have to get the bus there and back id be in trouble as i cant hold my pee in too long lol


----------



## Megg33k

WhisperOfHope said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You're a harder stick than me! Jeez! :(
> 
> im the same as my mum thin low down veins lol bloody hurt but after the 3rd try i took it as a pinch of salt:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! I'm the same. Some people (who are really good) can get me first try. But, most of them are rubbish! I have about 6 holes in me from 3 vials of blood this past week! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> they have deceided from now on when i have blood just to get the doc to do it straight off as she always find sumwhereClick to expand...
> 
> Good idea! I also make sure to drink tons and tons of water the night before and the morning of blood work. It makes the veins puff up as much as possible!Click to expand...
> 
> i could do that but as we have to get the bus there and back id be in trouble as i cant hold my pee in too long lolClick to expand...

Oh, yeah. That could be problematic. Well... hmph!


----------



## MissyMojo

the christening was lovely, maddx wore a cream suit :)
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/memarch2011.jpg

we're in cyprus til May2012 . . . at least


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving aw jo its lovely that pic hun x x x


----------



## Doodar

Aw Jo lovley pic. Maddox looks so cute. Makes a change to see a baby not crying at a christening lol he looks like he is taking it all in his stride bless him lol.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my fs office just rang told me my bloods are back hormones normal progesterone low:shrug: thats all they said so im non the bloody wiser no idea what or if anything is up :nope: so fed up no closer to awnsers by sound of it


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz

whop 4 3dpo az & bob

its lovely here, not too hot :)


----------



## caz & bob

wish it was her its cold today carnt wait for it warm up proper x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Did they request a follow-up, Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> Did they request a follow-up, Linds?

they just said the results and that was it i couldnt talk to them tho as i am not the best at german yet so maybe it was cos bens mum spoke to them hes gonna ring up and get me an appointment to talk to my frauenartz to talk it over i was really convinced i had pcos but if day 5 bloods were normal i dont think so


----------



## Megg33k

They thought I had PCOS, but ultrasound and bloods verified that I didn't. It happens.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Everyone

today i will make it to journal land - lol

had a rough night with maddox so im a zombie today


----------



## Doodar

Aw Jo, the joy's eh!! hope you have a better night tonight sweet. :hugs:

Meggles,Linz,Caz :hi:. Hope you all have a good weekend.

George How's things? have you exchanged yet? Our's is moving a little too quickly. They want to move in, in 2 to 3 weeks. There is no way we can do it, we haven't found anywhere to rent yet. Sheesh talk about keen!!! I at least want to wait until we get back off holiday (another 8 weeks eeek!! can't see that they will accept that)

I am off work today so I'm going to do a bit of retail therapy! Holiday shopping :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gonna get ben to call up the docs for me soon i just wanna know whats up and if i will ever be a mummy :nope: on the plus side the im on my laptop aying on my sofa in MY flat hehe


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing and can t stop drinking water 4 pints a day i am on woopp linz glad your in your flat hun x x x x


----------



## Tulip

George has completed, Vicky, broadband to return shortly :thumbup:
Hope Ben can get some answers for you Linz xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have an appointment again for 2nd may was ealryest could get as shes on holiday for easter


----------



## Megg33k

It'll come around quick, Linds!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## Doodar

Thought I'd pop in with hello's and happy weekends!! 

Just been out for steak and chips scrummy delicious!! also had a drive and scoured the area for places to rent, found a few so we are going to phone tomorrow!! eek!!


----------



## MissyMojo

yumm steak n chips :)

maddox was in bed for 19:20, up at 21:20, 22:50, 1:15, 2:48, 3:30, 3:45 i gave in , put him in my bed and he slept til 6:19
hes gotten a cold so is grumpy, snotty, a pain in the bum . . .


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum aw jo hope hes better soon lv xx xx


----------



## Doodar

Happy Easter Ladies!! Hope you all have a lovely weekend. BBQ weather :happydance:.

Jo hope Maddox is feeling better :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

happy easter all:flower: not much to report in my department just dtd until my fs apt lol never know we may get lucky:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Easter girls!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked happy easter girls x x x


----------



## Doodar

Ooooh Good Luck Caz. I have everything crossed for you hun :thumbup:.


----------



## moggymay

Good luck with the test Caz :flower:

How were the rentals Vicks? Miss ya but so many boxes to sort, hope its all going well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for u hunni xx

ive had a laid back easter, not really done anything for it

got a lovely week ahed tho :D

wednesday - healthzone - gonne make crispy cakes,

thursday - payday - 

date afternoon, maddox is going to a neighbour for the afternoon - wed/thurs

Friday - Royal Wedding :D going to a massve party down the gym/field, with big screens and music and entertainment and free wedding breakfast , facepainting the lot :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af came so on to round 2 of clomid 100mg woopp x x x


----------



## Doodar

Aw Caz :hugs: here's to next month hun :thumbup:.

Jo sounds like an eventful week. Enjoy hunny :thumbup:.

George I'm understanding the boxes situation geez how do we accumulate so much stuff!! stick with it hunny :thumbup: you will eventually get through them and then you can chill and enjoy your new pad :happydance:. We had a drive up to a rented property today, which looks ok so gonna give it a ring tomorrow and hopefully view in the week and then could be out of here in a few weeks time.

I'm pondering on when to do next ivf cycle. Should we do it as soon as we get back off holiday, when we have the house move and everything else goin on too or should we wait until the month after when everything has settled down. I'm thinking maybe house move and ivf could be a good thing, maybe the stress of the house move might supress my immune system enough to allow the embie to implant. Hmmm decisions decisions!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Moving house got me knocked up Vickie x

beginnning of May is looking busy too - with the pools and beaches and beach bars opening up for the summer season

hoping that some family can make it over this summer - however it looks unlikely


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out x x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm always going to vote "sooner" rather than "later," Vick! LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope you are all well ? iv no idea hwere i am in my cycle and its drivin me nuts lol never tempd or opkd but had ewcm cramps and sex drive day 14/15 so technicly i could be 11 dpo now:shrug: have the fs again on thursday to see what the next step for us is after my day 3 bloods came back as progesterone low and the day 21 no ov:shrug:. been a busy bee this week its only tues and im knakerd with a pounding headache doing a linguista course to learn german and tis bloomin hard playing ahvic with my dyslexia:haha:


----------



## Tulip

V proud of you successfully navigating the foreign public transport Linz :thumbup: GL with the FS xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Ladies

Maddox has started sleepin thru the night :D

we have a new PC :D tinterweb too :D

just need my laptop in working order and my life is complete


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I'm MIA... Just wanted to say hi though! :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Have a fab weekend everyone :D


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Weekend, girls! Love and hugs!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

we went to nissi beach for an hour today, it really is gorgous!!

me n hubby rowd the whole time! lol he hates the beach but suggested it cos he knew i love the beach, and i kept snappin at him cos he kept moaning bout the sand n the water bing cold n maddox getting covered in sand

hahah aww well, 

this is nissi beach
https://www.hotels4u.com/Travel_Images/Resort_208/Building_731/exter%2019nov08pp.jpg

https://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/25196036.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw jo it looks lovely wish i was there x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh... I wanna be there too!


----------



## Doodar

Ooh I've been to Nissi. It's wonderful. Lucky Lady Jo having access to that on your doorstep. Hope your over the row's Tut!! men hee hee!! Congrats to Maddox on sleeping through and Congrats to you hunny. Well done. x

Caz how is the clomid going hunny?

Meggles Hi De Hi, how's my favourite girl?

Sorry I've been awol. Busy Packing both Hols and House. Can't wait for my Holiday. I need it, been doing lots of overtime at work. Hopefully getting in the good books so they let me have time off for next ivf. Decided to go for it when we get back off hols, don't care if we are in the middle of a house move or not. I can't wait any longer, bring it on!! ready for round 3!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Doodar said:


> Ooh I've been to Nissi. It's wonderful. Lucky Lady Jo having access to that on your doorstep. Hope your over the row's Tut!! men hee hee!! Congrats to Maddox on sleeping through and Congrats to you hunny. Well done. x
> 
> Caz how is the clomid going hunny?
> 
> Meggles Hi De Hi, how's my favourite girl?
> 
> Sorry I've been awol. Busy Packing both Hols and House. Can't wait for my Holiday. I need it, been doing lots of overtime at work. Hopefully getting in the good books so they let me have time off for next ivf. Decided to go for it when we get back off hols, don't care if we are in the middle of a house move or not. I can't wait any longer, bring it on!! ready for round 3!! :happydance:

its been different this month just hope its worked from cd3 i have had really sore boobs and still have them now cant touch them cant stop weeing had a bad cold been sleep for a hour threw the day i never go to sleep threw the day so hope these are all signs of my bfp i hope x x x


----------



## xoButterfly25

Hello ladies, how are you?

I'm sorry I don't post on here much anymore. I don't a chance to but I do feel a little like I don't fit in here? I don't know why but I just do :/

I hope you are all well. I wanna keep more in touch with people from this thread as this is the thread I thought I fit in well with when I was TTC and I would still like to fit in and get to know you all more.

xoxo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies hope you are all well im no closer to having a bubba:dohh: starting all my tests over again with a new doctor on the 26th as the lady im with now says all is fine hormones and progesterone are normal:shrug: so non ovulation comes from where?!:nope: been chatting to same on yahoo and the aggster is doing fantastic lil diva she is:cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

Linds whe we were ttc Mogster they confirmed pcos but also advised that despite some couples falling pregnant within a year it is not abnormal to take 2 years :shock: Best you can do is keep healthy weight, healthy happy outlook and try not to stress over it. Fingers crossed the new FS can shed some light on things for you but you have to see it as GOOD news that nowt is wrong as it means nothing is stopping your from your dream :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds whe we were ttc Mogster they confirmed pcos but also advised that despite some couples falling pregnant within a year it is not abnormal to take 2 years :shock: Best you can do is keep healthy weight, healthy happy outlook and try not to stress over it. Fingers crossed the new FS can shed some light on things for you but you have to see it as GOOD news that nowt is wrong as it means nothing is stopping your from your dream :)

the thing is tho hun sumin must be u as im not ovulatiuing this is my 4th mth with no ov now just pains in the right ovary:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling can your fs not give you clomid linz that will help you x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling can your fs not give you clomid linz that will help you x x x

have to go thru allthe tests again first hun as starting with a new fs just gota wait for af to arrive tho when ever that wiull bloody be:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope it comes soon hun so you can get the tests done x x x


----------



## LittleAurora

any updates??


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies, hope your all well :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Its hot n sticky here x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Its hot n sticky here x

yuck and rainy here lol yesterday was really hot today rain tomoz rain then suns back woooop


----------



## MissyMojo

Itd soo humid here. Maddox has only had short naps today so hoping he'll sleep ok today. Ive been doing a fair bit of housework, my living room and my bedroom are nice and tidy, kitchen is a wrk in prgress, as are the patios


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well 1 week n 5 days till i go back to my mums for a few days will miss ben but cant wait to see my fam!:happydance: then day after i get back i have my first appointment with the kinder wunche team so one way of another even if it ends up we need ivf or sumon like that we will be getting our baby as thisplace does it all from simple clomid to ivf:happydance: i really do have faith in these ladies they will give me my awnsers and my baby!:cloud9:


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for uk visit and fs apt when u gt bk :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit linz woopp hun uk and fs appointment soon will have have your bfp hun x x x


----------



## Tulip

So excited for your fd appt Linz! :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping by! Good news about the appt Linds! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

ooouuuuccchhhhh im sun burnt!


----------



## caz & bob

me to jo haha x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im still sore! whoops


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm soaking up the sun this month i am using soft cups hope they get me my bfp in think there brill x x


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys just popping in to say hi, been catching up , good luck lindz hope everything goes your way evetually , catch up with u all soon xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunnii xxx


----------



## mtemptress

hiya babes this is my link to my bump pics that i had done dont mind people looking at them im quite proud of them including my battlescars(stretchmarks)!!! i love the one with my bonnie puss
https://www.studiomarkanthony.co.uk/Kat_Maternity.html


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today aw hun love your pic x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

nice pics :D


----------



## mtemptress

thanks not bad for free are they ?


----------



## MissyMojo

for free!!! v jealous - how u manage that?


----------



## mtemptress

on netmums there was a local photographer offering his services and 2 10x8 pics for free in exchange for being able to put them on his profile sweet offer i think
i just sat on sofa watching crispy kick like hell


----------



## MissyMojo

aw cool, 

ive gotten in touch with a local photographer, 50E for 75/100 pics on a disc and 1 x 10x8print, and the photos are edited etc, 

just put maddox down for the night with an extra fan in his room, its 28c in the house atm :(

im gutted, bought him some new towels today in carrefour today, and we cant find them! so either we forgot them and they got left at till, or fingers crossed, our friend who we went with has them with her shoppin......


----------



## mtemptress

hopefully your friend has them, i have done that with cards left them at the shop lol that was years ago before even pg


----------



## MissyMojo

Found them. Undwr the buggy in the car, dont know how they ended up therr but nm


----------



## mtemptress

yay for finding them !!!! do braxton hicks sometimes hurt and feel llike your entire stomach is hard


----------



## MissyMojo

i never got BH, or heartburn, i had a weird pregnancy i think,

was talking to david about when to ttc#2 today .... nov 2012 we will evaluate whats going on, posting, job stability, uk/cyprus etc, but not before then for sure.


----------



## mtemptress

cool nice one hunni i said i wouldnt want too long between the 2 kids that i want as i like the idea of them being like me and my bro were we are born year and half apart me dec 81 him july 83 so that is a good time frame plus im 30 in dec so cant wait too long in my eyes


----------



## MissyMojo

theres
2yrs8m tween me and lee(full bro)
7yrs between me and jess (1/2 sis mums side)
9 between me and connor (1/2 bro dads side)
13 years tween me n georgia (1/2 sis dads side)
jess and i are only close now shes grown up, i have an almost parent like relationship with georgia
im closer to lee than i am connor - but have a v dif relationship with my brother than my sisters


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics! :)


----------



## mtemptress

mine?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed for you Caz

omg its soooo hot here today, went up to nicosia - 39C / 102F!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

mtemptress said:


> mine?

Yes! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i keep getting bit, and i have no idea what from, im covered and theyre soooo blooody itchy

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/253544_10150208142585275_516385274_6913036_5382313_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254506_10150208143145275_516385274_6913043_4828196_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/253828_10150208143055275_516385274_6913042_4051988_n.jpg


----------



## mtemptress

thanks megg
they are nasty bites jo get em checked out hunni, i was bit by summat in greece once and my arm swelled up and it was red hot, i couldnt put my arm down on plane it was that sore


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a Drs apt on tuesday.. so i'll get them looked at then, our friend is a nurse ansd he said antihistamine will help.


----------



## mtemptress

yeah hope ya feeling beter soon gotta put my washin out :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

have :sex: again for the pure fun of it!!


----------



## mtemptress

i was about to say that , there nothing wrong with having it if you can my body doesnt want to allow me to have any at min damn spd but even if hormones did want me to i couldnt :(


----------



## hedgewitch

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well,xx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey sam, long time no see xxxx

im not so well, but im muddling thru n surviving


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u are all ok? 3 days till i get to see my mummy and daddy:happydance: will be weird being back in england especialy alone without ben lol. i found out yesterday that my little cousin 21 next mth is 13 weeks preg wasnt trying and was on the pill:dohh: so was not a very happy girly lol but then i spoke to her on fb and she gave me major pma by telling me her mum had EXACTLY the same probs as me long drawn out cycle with no ov was put on clomid and after 2 cycles she fell with crystal. i swear shes really my mum lol i take after her in everything, my joints what i have to get checked out, my eye sight, my weight, and now my fertility lol


----------



## MissyMojo

bet your looking fwds to getting home?

im doing so so, issues with david atm :shrug: and no idea how to fix them,


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> bet your looking fwds to getting home?
> 
> im doing so so, issues with david atm :shrug: and no idea how to fix them,

i am cant wait to see my fam and friends again been 7 mths since i saw them and my best mate now has an 8 week old baby


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww


----------



## mtemptress

hey just realise whisper your wedding day is my birthday lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mtemptress said:


> hey just realise whisper your wedding day is my birthday lol

lol cool


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

i soooo cba to do anythin!

i "should" do dishes. . . but chocolate and cuppa sounds soo much better


----------



## mtemptress

sounds like a much better plan babes, we now got cot up


----------



## LittleAurora

hey missym...whats up with you and david? I saw your other post! ((((hugs))))


----------



## MissyMojo

hes lazy n i bitch at him about it = fireworks

weve kissed n made up, 

til next time lol


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...


----------



## MissyMojo

its just how we are i think,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:thumbup:

alls well here, maddox snuggled in sleepin and feedin a same time , fans going , dishes stacked to do when lil mets lets me


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

gl hunni 

weve been over to the hos for davids pre op assessment ad just gotten bk 1 hos apt - 5hrs out the house! 3 hrs of that driving!!

going to chill for a bit, then maybe head down to the pool this afternoon, davd can occupy lil man while i swim some laps, got a wedding in august to go to and i mst lose at least a stone...


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well just havign a quick sit down and nosey befpre i go to the airport*bites nails*


----------



## MissyMojo

im nt too bad, its crap weather here today agan so no pool.....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im nt too bad, its crap weather here today agan so no pool.....

really nice here today not sure if my clothing will surfice in england lol


----------



## MissyMojo

if not theres always Primark lol!!!

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> if not theres always Primark lol!!!
> 
> :hugs:

lol nope isnt a primark in milton keynes:nope:


----------



## MissyMojo

peacocks / asda/ tesco then x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> peacocks / asda/ tesco then x

got the last 2 lol gonantry get some new clothes over there anyway lol


----------



## MissyMojo

you'll be in the uk by the time you read this :yippee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just had to clean up an ant invasion under my dining table, my mission for tonight is to wash the carpet!


----------



## mtemptress

eeeeewwwwwww ants i hate them they creep me out, i went to france and got bit so bad by big black ants they destroyed my skin for ages i still have scars :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies got back from the uk last night had a lovely time and gonna miss everyone all over again lol got v v broody being around my mates 8 week old son and 2 yr old daughter! had to move my appointment with the fs to the 7th as the new quarter starts end of this mth and would of ended up paying the health insurance fee thingy twice otherwise! hope ur all ok xx


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed 4 the 7th for you hunni xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took dogs round the field and now chilling symptom wise feel sick and cramps x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck on the 7th, honey!

I had 3 embies put back today... 10.5 days until my beta!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af wooopp megg good luck hun x x x


----------



## Doodar

Hello Girlies.

How you all doing? Long time no speak, been away on my jollidays. Had a fabulous time, lots of sun and relaxation, just what the doctor ordered. Back refreshed and ready to start again. Had first scan today so hoping for embryo transfer around Wed,Thurs time next week. Can't wait 3rd time lucky I hope.

Meggles wow 3 embies!! how did you wangle that one. I'm off to find out!! Good luck babe I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun.

Caz good luck too hun, symtoms sounding positive. Hope your washer man turned up.

Jo,linz everyone else hope your all keeping well.


----------



## moggymay

:hi: Vicks, missed you, how goes the house? Good news bout the hols and the scan :D


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> :hi: Vicks, missed you, how goes the house? Good news bout the hols and the scan :D

Been a knightmare!! looooooong story it fell through but in a good way, we were happy about it (sounds mad I know) didn't like the people we were selling too and didnt like the agent. Anyway we sold again (different agent) so have to go through the whole process again. Feel much happier about it this time round. How are you hunny? have sorted the boxes?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

doodar i LOVE your sig immage can i steal that quote for my siggy?


----------



## Doodar

WhisperOfHope said:


> doodar i LOVE your sig immage can i steal that quote for my siggy?

Yes of course you can hun, go for it. I was thinking of changing it, not had a new siggy for ages.


----------



## Megg33k

Doodar said:


> Hello Girlies.
> 
> How you all doing? Long time no speak, been away on my jollidays. Had a fabulous time, lots of sun and relaxation, just what the doctor ordered. Back refreshed and ready to start again. Had first scan today so hoping for embryo transfer around Wed,Thurs time next week. Can't wait 3rd time lucky I hope.
> 
> Meggles wow 3 embies!! how did you wangle that one. I'm off to find out!! Good luck babe I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Caz good luck too hun, symtoms sounding positive. Hope your washer man turned up.
> 
> Jo,linz everyone else hope your all keeping well.

3rd time lucky for both of us! :hugs: You won't be far behind me at all!!! I can't wait!

I got 3 because the quality wasn't great... I'd rather have only been allowed 2 because they were amazing... But, I'll take my 3 and hope that at least 1 of them is strong enough to be mine forever!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls on to round 4 of clomid tonight wooppp fx this is my month x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls on to round 4 of clomid tonight wooppp fx this is my month x x x

gd luck hun x


----------



## Doodar

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls on to round 4 of clomid tonight wooppp fx this is my month x x x

Good luck hunny, fingers crossed. x


----------



## Doodar

Megg33k said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girlies.
> 
> How you all doing? Long time no speak, been away on my jollidays. Had a fabulous time, lots of sun and relaxation, just what the doctor ordered. Back refreshed and ready to start again. Had first scan today so hoping for embryo transfer around Wed,Thurs time next week. Can't wait 3rd time lucky I hope.
> 
> Meggles wow 3 embies!! how did you wangle that one. I'm off to find out!! Good luck babe I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Caz good luck too hun, symtoms sounding positive. Hope your washer man turned up.
> 
> Jo,linz everyone else hope your all keeping well.
> 
> 3rd time lucky for both of us! :hugs: You won't be far behind me at all!!! I can't wait!
> 
> I got 3 because the quality wasn't great... I'd rather have only been allowed 2 because they were amazing... But, I'll take my 3 and hope that at least 1 of them is strong enough to be mine forever!Click to expand...

I've read so many stories hun of lower grade embies making into fully fledged bubba's don't underestimate those little embies. I'm so excited for you, cant wait for beta's.

We have been to clinic this morning and our Embryo transfer is scheduled for next Thurs. We opted to go with a single embryo transfer, because lets face it we haven't had much luck having two transfered. I convinced myself that my body couldn't cope with two embryo's, so changed strategy for this time round. I'm coming to my own conclusions that if it is immune issues then if I have double the hcg going through my system they maybe this is when my immune system attacks, maybe if it just has a single dose of hcg then we might just touch lucky, who knows. Gotta try something different though aint ya, if only to stay sane. Although I must admit I was tempted to run back to the clinic after I signed for one and say I changed my mind I want two putting back, but I managed to resist the urge. So bring on Thurs can't wait to be pupo again. Let the rollercoaster begin!!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck doodar x x x


----------



## moggymay

yay Vicks :hugs:


----------



## celticmom

lol I know its been years but can we still get a casting?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

celticmom said:


> lol I know its been years but can we still get a casting?

if you pm hedgewitch she may do you one i know she told me the other day shes wanting to get back into them:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Vicks, excited for you! Linz I'm counting the days to your FS appt mate x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> Good luck Vicks, excited for you! Linz I'm counting the days to your FS appt mate x

thanks hun i just want awnsers lol got really bad pain in my right ovary again get it every bloody mth i still say i recon i have pcos but who knows lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? im feeling preety crappy lately not even wanting to makee the many siggys i have left to do:dohh: cant bare making them atm get upset how sad eh :haha: hope all babies and mummys are doing well xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: babe


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters ice cream yum yum can't wait i am starving aw Linz keep your chin up girls x x x


----------



## Megg33k

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls on to round 4 of clomid tonight wooppp fx this is my month x x x

FX'd hun!



Doodar said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girlies.
> 
> How you all doing? Long time no speak, been away on my jollidays. Had a fabulous time, lots of sun and relaxation, just what the doctor ordered. Back refreshed and ready to start again. Had first scan today so hoping for embryo transfer around Wed,Thurs time next week. Can't wait 3rd time lucky I hope.
> 
> Meggles wow 3 embies!! how did you wangle that one. I'm off to find out!! Good luck babe I have absolutely everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Caz good luck too hun, symtoms sounding positive. Hope your washer man turned up.
> 
> Jo,linz everyone else hope your all keeping well.
> 
> 3rd time lucky for both of us! :hugs: You won't be far behind me at all!!! I can't wait!
> 
> I got 3 because the quality wasn't great... I'd rather have only been allowed 2 because they were amazing... But, I'll take my 3 and hope that at least 1 of them is strong enough to be mine forever!Click to expand...
> 
> I've read so many stories hun of lower grade embies making into fully fledged bubba's don't underestimate those little embies. I'm so excited for you, cant wait for beta's.
> 
> We have been to clinic this morning and our Embryo transfer is scheduled for next Thurs. We opted to go with a single embryo transfer, because lets face it we haven't had much luck having two transfered. I convinced myself that my body couldn't cope with two embryo's, so changed strategy for this time round. I'm coming to my own conclusions that if it is immune issues then if I have double the hcg going through my system they maybe this is when my immune system attacks, maybe if it just has a single dose of hcg then we might just touch lucky, who knows. Gotta try something different though aint ya, if only to stay sane. Although I must admit I was tempted to run back to the clinic after I signed for one and say I changed my mind I want two putting back, but I managed to resist the urge. So bring on Thurs can't wait to be pupo again. Let the rollercoaster begin!!Click to expand...

Woohoo to Thur! I don't see any reason that your logic couldn't be spot on. Who knows, right? Hoping this is it for both of us and we can be bump buddies through birth!



WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies how are you all? im feeling preety crappy lately not even wanting to makee the many siggys i have left to do:dohh: cant bare making them atm get upset how sad eh :haha: hope all babies and mummys are doing well xx

Sounds pretty normal, not really sad. How could you expect yourself not to get upset making them sometimes? That's got to be a hard thing to do, lovely!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

long cycles and no ov sucks :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

i havnt done much of anything today. just lazed about


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nice n hot here today but spent half the day in bloody language school cant wait till november to finish its soooooooo hard "ich habe kopft salade" haha


----------



## caz & bob

it will soon be over linz x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

i forget what kopft means
i recognice ich habe and im guessing salade is salad . . . .


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i forget what kopft means
> i recognice ich habe and im guessing salade is salad . . . .

head lol my head feels like a tossed salad english and german all mixed together


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again x x x


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all good. 

Linz sounds like language school is coming on a treat :thumbup:

Jo I love your new piccie its gorgeous!!

Caz enjoy your chilling :thumbup:

Meggles I hope beyond hope that we can be bump buddies. I would love that more than anything. Can't wait for your beta's Friday :thumbup:.

AFM Just waiting on a phone call to book me a time for embryo transfer on Thursday. I keep swaying back and forth from one embryo to two. This morning I was adament that I wanted them both putting back, now I'm back to thinking one lol. Driving myself insane with it. Roll on thursday when hopefully the decisions will be made and it will be too late to change my mind then lol. Can't believe I'll be pupo in 2 days. I'm so excited.


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: Hope you two can be bump buddies....you will be PUPO buddie at the very least :D


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> :yipee: Hope you two can be bump buddies....you will be PUPO buddie at the very least :D

Thanks hunny. I hope so too. Getting nervous now and the what if's are creeping in. Looking forward to taking some time off and just chilling.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

morning Ladies, what does everyone have planned for today
little mans in creche til 11:30 so me and david have been for breakfast at jacarandas & checked post, were having a lazy half hour at home then into larnaca to pay our internet and fone bill and i want/need some sunglasses, then home, pick up maddox and then start getting ready for fotoshoot at the beach at 4


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not alot here came home from language school as the witch as landed and so so so painfull


----------



## moggymay

Hoping all goes well today Vicks, did you decide one or two....either way I hope they snuggle in quick and get settled for the long haul....will pop back later as have a tired and grizzley Jackster here, darned teeth!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Hoping all goes well today Vicks, did you decide one or two....either way I hope they snuggle in quick and get settled for the long haul....will pop back later as have a tired and grizzley Jackster here, darned teeth!

Thanks bud. Just back from transfer. One embryo didn't survive the thaw so they had to thaw our last remaining embryo. So have one little blasto on board. Hoping this is it, our last chance saloon. Let the killer of a two wait begin, wish I could hibernate. Lots of cramping and stabbing pains going on so I'm off for a lie down. catch up later babe hope jack has settled down. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck doodar x x x


----------



## moggymay

he is calm once more having deposited his lunch all down my back :haha: he is currently wrestling with big bro....

so excited for you, hoping you are more comfortable after some rest and that this is your forever little one. All the crappy stuff going on lately your siggy is a spark of hope and belieft that at the end of it all it will be worth it :hugs:

Big loves and get some rest for your little blastie x


----------



## Doodar

Aw thanks hun. I hope your right. No actually you are right (PMA PMA PMA) It will defo be worth it in the end it just has to be. Feeling much more comfortable now, cramps have settled down. I think clinic have given me wrong test date. After every other transfer I usually test after 9 days but this time they told me 14 days. I think nurse is getting mixed up with a 3 day transfer instead of 6. Think I'm gonna test after 9 days, would go insane if I had to wait 14.

Bless little Jack :haha: who won the wrestling contest?


----------



## moggymay

Jack!!! Think Mogster let him though as he was flat on his back with the giggles and Jack sprawled across him :cloud9: Stick lil blastie stick and grow bubba grow!!! Big loves :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

grow blastie grow


i had the coil fitted today, :cry: :nope: feeling crampy and crappy,


----------



## Doodar

moggymay said:


> Jack!!! Think Mogster let him though as he was flat on his back with the giggles and Jack sprawled across him :cloud9: Stick lil blastie stick and grow bubba grow!!! Big loves :hugs:

Good brig bro I knew he would let him win hee hee bless him.


----------



## Doodar

MissyMojo said:


> grow blastie grow
> 
> 
> i had the coil fitted today, :cry: :nope: feeling crampy and crappy,

Thanks hunny.

:hugs: hope the cramps settle soon babe :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## MissyMojo

fingers crossed 4 u


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend afm been food shopping came back my son had gone his nans staying for the night i have just changed the bedroom round now just chilling waiting for the oh come back from a run so i can start on tea starving weather is lovely wooppp hope it keeps up x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im poorly :( unless i keep tking paracetamol every 4 hours my temp shoots up, was 39.4 last night!! and took 3 hours with a cool bath and laying naked with fans blowing on me for it to come down,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i have woke up in a foul mood need to shake it off so going to do dinner and then chill in the sun all day with some tunes blasting hope you get better jo x x x


----------



## Doodar

ooh sounds nasty Jo have you been to the doctors?:hugs:

Caz hope the sunshine shook off your foul mood lol bless you.:hugs:

Nothing much to report here, just whiling away the days taking it easy and waiting for otd. Finished my ds game in like a day and half, how sad is that. Going on amazon to look for some more games now (might throw in some ic's while I'm at it hee hee don't tell hubby though)

Love and hugs girls x


----------



## MissyMojo

i didnt go to drs, got nurses for friends n hubby is a medic so was i safe hands, my throats still sore today but im otherwise ok


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym for a big fat work out weather lovely wooppp me feel lot better today x x x


----------



## Doodar

Jo glad your feeling bit better hunny :hugs: you too Caz x

I've just had a big greasy fry up naughty I know but needs must. You gotta be naughty once in a while lol. Just finishing off with snickers ice cream yum yum!!!


----------



## moggymay

healthy diet love it :thumbup: snuggle in little blastie


----------



## Doodar

Lol yeah I know naughty isn't it. Hubby's been cooking bless him and looking after me so have to find easy meal's for him to cook lol. Spag Bol tonight.


----------



## moggymay

I love spag bol :D so do the boys!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy with oh why they clean his ears took my son his new school he goes 3 day hope he enjoys it x x x


----------



## Tulip

Got everything crossed for you Doodar :hugs: Jo, get well soon xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u are all well doodar have everything crossed for you for the test day and jo hope u feel better sooon:thumbup: ohh and nik dylan has got sooo big such a cutey loved the bouncing vid on fb lol

not much going on for me finished my deutch a1 with the tests yesterday and today next exam is in sept and then the next after that end of oct:happydance:
fs tomoz hoping il get some awnsers from this guy!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks honey, he is SO close to being on the move now I'm scared!
Good luck tomorrow babes xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

linz good luck hun x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

best wishes linz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well we didnt have sex last night gutted but it was only ones so back to it tonight been the gym feel really bloated again hope i get a + opk at weekend or tomorrow x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug:

i've worked out around davids rota that i can swim 3 - 5 times a week x


----------



## moggymay

how did it go Linds?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> how did it go Linds?

ive only just got back lol was really good i feel so positive i gave him my blood results from the last time day 23 bloods they did and he said "oh thats not good" so took me through for a internal and scan and he couldnt do the speculum thingy as for some reasong i tense up before he could even get in lol so he skipped that and did the internal scan, from what showed i DO have a bicornuate uterus AND pcos, so we went back in to talk to him and he was saying he wants to do blood to check EVERYTHNG ellse and then in 10 days he will call me with them results in the meantime ben has to get his spermi thingy and then if thats ok i will be given meds to help with ovulation etc:D:happydance::happydance: i had 2 viles of blood taken lol was big brave girl went in on my own for that and the girl was really good i nver even noticed she had put the needle in:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw linz thats good hun woopp x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> aw linz thats good hun woopp x x x

im so happy im not going crazy theres a reason for the pains i get and theres definatly cysts and i CAN have help to becomne mummy:happydance:


----------



## moggymay

definitely progress :) 

I have pcos but it hasnt stopped me being a mummy, if he is going to give you the drugs best thing you can do is make sure you are the optimum weight for them to work first time, just think this time next year you and Ben could be parents! :wohoo:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> definitely progress :)
> 
> I have pcos but it hasnt stopped me being a mummy, if he is going to give you the drugs best thing you can do is make sure you are the optimum weight for them to work first time, just think this time next year you and Ben could be parents! :wohoo:

hes not worried about my weight that is the good thing its ben who has the weight trouble what could be a bad thing whenit comes to the spermy thingy but never the less im still extremly positive the first time since we started ttc i can actualy imaging me getting that bfp


----------



## MissyMojo

wahoooooooooooooooooo for answers and help Linz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

not long now to your bfp linz x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

afternooon ladies

ive had a busy morning pottering around the shop bank cafe n post office, now sat lazin on the sofa, maddox is having a nap, and i cant do dishes as i forgot washing up liquid - whoops


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic news Linz! At last confirmation of what you suspected all along. :happydance: Mega excited for you!

How you feeling now Jo, all better? Xx


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah - ive discovered coffee gives me heartburn and im not drinking enough water, but im all good, 
maddox is using me a teether most of the day now, which is fun, but hey what can i do?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day today for me ff put me 3 dpo wooppp stay away :af: going to keep my self busy and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: all round x

Im just on tidying up and cooking dinner, maddox is in his jumperoo :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have a throbbing headache today think i slept funny, need to do housework but cant be botherd lol


----------



## MissyMojo

ive managed to tidy hoover n dust my living room n thats it, its 35c here but with the humidity levels its feeling more like 40!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> ive managed to tidy hoover n dust my living room n thats it, its 35c here but with the humidity levels its feeling more like 40!!!

was like that here the other day was wayyy too hot, this week is quite cold 21 -25 thats it


----------



## MissyMojo

im gonna have to start getting up early to do houseowrk or do it once the sun goes down


----------



## Doodar

Well girls today is 13 days past my transfer and its a bfn, tomorrow is my official test date and I'm guessing nothing is going to change in the next 24 hours so looks like I'm done. Not really sure where we go from here, we have lots to discuss. Can we really contemplate spending another 7 grand to still end up with nothing, when we've spent over 11 already and we are still in the same position. Who knows, it's all just a gamble. When do you finally say enough is enough, when do you call it a day and how do you call it a day. How will I cope if we stop trying, I don't know I'm just numb.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo big :hugs: doodar don't give up hun go to a different fs i would x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: doodar xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

:hugs: Vicks, I guess you see what tomorrow brings then you sit down as you say and work through the options. Would you consider adoption, fostering, surrogacy? Only you know what you and hubby might do next, we will be here to hold your hand and offer support. Im hoping you get a welcome surprise tomorrow, of the 3 BFP's I ever got two came after 14dpo and they are my boys, the early one would have been 2 last sunday.... Are you on FB? FX'd for a surprise :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:hugs: vicks fingers crossed that its just a shy bfp and IF not we are all here for you and behind you on what ever you decide to do:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for the support I really appreciate it. Tested again today and as I expected it was a BFN, phoned the clinic with my results and they said because there is no sign of AF yet (which obviously there wont be because of the progesterone) then I've got to test again on Sat. They said it could just be a bit too early. I'm being extremely realistic about this and I know it will still be a BFN, but I'll go along with it because miracles do happen. I just hope I'm one of the lucky few.


----------



## moggymay

Me too hon :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hoping for a late suprise for you xx


----------



## Tulip

I'm so sorry to hear of the BFNs Vicks. FXd it's just a late implanter and you get a result tomorrow :hugs:

Linz when are you expecting blood and SA results hon? Xx


----------



## Tulip

PS - Linz while I was checking up on my clinical trial I stumbled across a possible use for Inositol (the vitamin I was taking) in managing PCOS - check this out https://www.pcosnutrition.com/index.php?pID=39

I was on 1000mg/day if that helps xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of the BFNs Vicks. FXd it's just a late implanter and you get a result tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Linz when are you expecting blood and SA results hon? Xx

not sure huin she said 9-10 days so prob monday now and bens sa is on tuesday so that shouldnt take too long to come back xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tulip said:


> PS - Linz while I was checking up on my clinical trial I stumbled across a possible use for Inositol (the vitamin I was taking) in managing PCOS - check this out https://www.pcosnutrition.com/index.php?pID=39
> 
> I was on 1000mg/day if that helps xx

thank you hun will look into that me thinks!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

HOw do I get added. I havent ovulated yet. but would like a spell done.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

9babiesgone said:


> HOw do I get added. I havent ovulated yet. but would like a spell done.

just pm hedgewitch hun alough i dont think she will be doing anything this week as its the anniversary of her little girls death today and monday is the day she was born


----------



## 9babiesgone

oh I am sorry to hear about that. maybe I will wait a little while. I reall y dont want to disturb the grieving.


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Well as you probably guessed it was a BFN yesterday. I've decided I'm not going to let this beat me though and after lots of talks we are giving it another shot, throwing everything at it with immunes etc. So bring on round 4 ding ding!!

Spent most of yesterday crying and now feel ready to tackle the world again.

Hope you've all had a good weekend.

Linz good luck with tests hun :thumbup:.

How do I change the name of my journal link in my siggie?


----------



## Tulip

Well done Vicks I'm hoping with all I have for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well as you probably guessed it was a BFN yesterday. I've decided I'm not going to let this beat me though and after lots of talks we are giving it another shot, throwing everything at it with immunes etc. So bring on round 4 ding ding!!
> 
> Spent most of yesterday crying and now feel ready to tackle the world again.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend.
> 
> Linz good luck with tests hun :thumbup:.
> 
> How do I change the name of my journal link in my siggie?

thank you hun lots of sticky dust and wishes and hope and hugs for yoou for this next cycle this will be ur time:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i know sam doesnt post on here anymore but i do know she reads so as i am at inlingua tomorrow would like to say Happy 2nd birthday to sweet lilly-maye hope she has a wonderfull birthday party with all the other little angels and mummy daddy and her brother and sisters get through the day ok:kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies

:hugs: all round


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no ov for me:dohh: bens got his sa today so hoping with all i have that that comes back ok and i can be given the meds i need. still havent got my bloods back neither:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

hopefully the clinic get back to you soon hnni xxx


----------



## moggymay

do you have to wait to hear from them or could you call and ask? Maybe theyre waiting so you can get bloods and SA results all together?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still x x x


----------



## Doodar

Any news LInz?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies went for bens sa and they did everything but the sa hes got to take a sample in half 8 tuesday morning or should i say i have:dohh: dont think it will be any good by time it gets to them talkking 45 mins by time i they receve it:shrug: but they wouldnt let him do it there today said it has to be a morning and to do it at home:shrug: they did a scan on his bits as they said to him he has really big balls so had to check but then said on the scan he has really low volume? so we are guessing that isnt going to be good is it?we went in to find out about my bloods too and all are ok they said thats all ive been told


----------



## moggymay

best thing you can do is pop the container in your bra keep it body temp and be quick as you can....maybe they need it to be morning so they can get it to the lab same day.....good news your bloods are all ok though surely?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> best thing you can do is pop the container in your bra keep it body temp and be quick as you can....maybe they need it to be morning so they can get it to the lab same day.....good news your bloods are all ok though surely?

yeh it is but we are worried now incase bens got problems we been reading up and if it is will prob be offerd icsi:S


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: linz, you'll get there xxx

i went dwn to the garrison pool, forgetting it was kids swim lesson day, and i'd instructed david to go for a long drive with maddox so he could sleep, so by time i got into the main pool, david had already driven off, so i watched the little kids swimming and chatted to a mum i know


----------



## Doodar

Linz make sure you keep it as close to body temp as you can. Like Mog says in your bra or even in your knickers :blush: as long as you get it there within two hours you'll be fine :thumbup:

Jo aw sounds lovely :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym linz good luck hun i put ohs under my arm pit ha x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

anothe hot day in sunny cyprus, been to healthzone and chatted with other mums, then we all went for breakfast in a cafe, then i spent an hour at davids work with him, cos his office is air conditioned, 

just got in after being to the shop for a few bits, going to a friends in the morning theres gonna be a few mums there, were gonna play in her pool and have biscuits n cakes with the bairns


----------



## moggymay

If you do find you need icsi how long does it take to get the ball rolling? Could you get tram/bus/taxi to the clinic with his sample?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> If you do find you need icsi how long does it take to get the ball rolling? Could you get tram/bus/taxi to the clinic with his sample?

depends how fast we could raise 2000 euro:haha: so prob a long time. bens coming with me to college and hes going to depoist in the town then take it fresh to the office as no way in hell will we get it there in time without


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi im new to this thread. how does it work really?
im on 20 dpo today and my cycles are regular. so far i have had bfns. i have two children but they were surprises and when i got a bfp with them i was already 7-9 weeks with them. my AF was due on the 18th. so im 4 days late. not sure if its still early for me to test positive.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well? in alot of pain today with my ovarys gonna go see my fs on tues to find out whats going on as pains are really bad this cycle and no sign of ov yet:cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

WhisperOfHope said:


> i know sam doesnt post on here anymore but i do know she reads so as i am at inlingua tomorrow would like to say Happy 2nd birthday to sweet lilly-maye hope she has a wonderfull birthday party with all the other little angels and mummy daddy and her brother and sisters get through the day ok:kiss:

Linds, thankyou for thinking about my beautiful Lilly-Maye,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope you are all keeping well,xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: sam nice to see you popin in hun hope the bby is keeping you busy x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Sam, long time no see, 

sending hugs to everyone

ive had a very lazy day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

todays the great sperm race:haha: gonna ask them how long it will take for the results and then walk up to my fs and book an appointment had a temp rise this morning so maybe just maybe i may of of ovd! fingers crossed alough i did have a very restless night:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

hope all goes well today and u can get apt with fs v soo xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> hope all goes well today and u can get apt with fs v soo xx

thanks hun going to talk over with my doc on the 4th bens just got his bloods back and all is ok minus his ESR levels what are extremely high:shrug: so i have a panicing worrying husband now as it is a sighn of inflamation lowest being just a cold highest cancer


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: hunni, im sure its nothing to worry about, and that Drs will hav the answers for you both soon x

im just making a pasta bake atm, for me and maddox, gonna add bacon to it too,
have tidied n hoovered the living room, re-arranged a few things too... need to get a riggle on and do more sorting of things....

maddox is whinging cos he dont fit under the tv unit! :dohh: strange child


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha good luck linz x x x x


----------



## Doodar

Good luck Linz.:thumbup:

Jo Yum!! enjoy pasta bake.:thumbup:

Enjoy chillin Caz.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

it was scrummy, maddox enjoyed guming it, hes orange, i have orange stains on my white leggings - oh well lol


----------



## Megg33k

Hiya, Sam!!! Miss seeing you around! :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies today is the day we find out about bens lil white wigglers soooo nervouse hes gota call up when he gets back from town, im tryna tidy up to keep me busy but ibs has flared up and can hardly move:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dum de dum de dum docs said they will call ben back but hes gota go out to the dentist soon:dohh: and the docs close at 12


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u get news soon x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i wish i could undertand german better the docs left a msg on the phone and all i can understnad is "zu wenige sperm":cry: think we are gonna have to go for icsi


----------



## MissyMojo

what does that mean hunni, when will ben be bk to translate it for you ?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> what does that mean hunni, when will ben be bk to translate it for you ?

he said he on his way back was in the supermarket it means not much sperm or very little sperm:nope:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

no meds for me doc says no point as bens sperm isnt good too few and not very motile so he says i wont be given meds. will just have to wait and see what happens with my doc now:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: you'll know whats going on by next week hun x


----------



## moggymay

not long til the 4th :hugs: also any knowledge you gain will help you understand what you need to do to get your forever baby...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck Caz :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning ladies xx


----------



## Doodar

Morning Hunny!! although I could do with going back to bed. I'm full of a cold and I've had no sleep. Feeling proper poohy!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:

im watching Marley & Me, and really wanting a dog,


----------



## Doodar

Aw I read the book. It's so sad and I cried reading the book so couldn't bring myself to watch the film. You should get a dog :thumbup: do you still keep in touch with the people who took care of your dog in the uk, can't remember the dog's name sorry, how is he or she doing?


----------



## moggymay

loved the book so much I have avoided the film....should I try it or will it spoil the book?


----------



## Tulip

I sobbed like a girl when it was on tv the other week...


----------



## MissyMojo

i havent read the book, so cant really compare the two, 

the power cut out about 1/2 way through the movie - so ill watch the rerun at 12, - i got as far as moving to boca(sp)

i dont keep in touch with the family that took aisha on, it was too hard to see her tbh, felt like torture, spesh when we found we could have brought her with us, but typical army and mis-information,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

lazy day for me ... housework etc


----------



## Doodar

Huh! wish it was lazy day for me, been bombed out with scrubbing and cleaning. House buyers want to view again tomorrow pfff hopefully it's the last time.


----------



## Megg33k

All this talk of cleaning... I need to get my arse in gear and get my house sorted before my parents come in to town on Friday! EEK!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i hate that C word:haha: got the fs today see what he can do for me while bens spermans aint good:shrug: gonna aslo get a transfer to my normal docs so i can get my joints sorted got so bad lately cant wash up as hurts to grip


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck Linz :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies ive been fobbed off by my fs told my best bet is insamination as my testosterone is wayy to high (its not that high) and been given the pill what i really dont want to take


----------



## moggymay

Linds did he say how long he wanted you to take the pill? Is it to see if it reduces your testosterone levels?

Best way to normalise your levels of anything when you have pcos is exercise and diet....theroetically if you are closer to the ideal bmi for you then the levels of testosterone will reduce and thus the inner imblance of hormones will lessen and hopefully stimulate ovulation again.... 

Maybe he is thinking to have you on the pill will reduce the stress on you and Ben until you figure out what the next best step is...?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> Linds did he say how long he wanted you to take the pill? Is it to see if it reduces your testosterone levels?
> 
> Best way to normalise your levels of anything when you have pcos is exercise and diet....theroetically if you are closer to the ideal bmi for you then the levels of testosterone will reduce and thus the inner imblance of hormones will lessen and hopefully stimulate ovulation again....
> 
> Maybe he is thinking to have you on the pill will reduce the stress on you and Ben until you figure out what the next best step is...?

yeh we are gonna try without the pill and IF by 3 mths bens sa is still not good then we are gonna go to the kinderwunch(for ivf,icsi etc) and see what they think we should do im also debation taking soy again as bens taking macca lol and we are starting out on a healthy eating weighloss thingy together. he said its to balance the testosterone yeh but im scared to go on the pill and i can see my cycles going back to how they are now when i come off it:shrug: really peed off with them tbh as they told us when we went the first time all was well with my reulsts bloodwise yet went today and he turned round and said they aint good at all:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

I would try soy for you and get him to do all the things he can do to help his swimmers, wouldnt bother with anything else as your body will get confused....Jack was a soy baby and given I have pcos and had high testosterone levels too can say if we were having a third my first thing would be to try soy....it worked first time for me 100mg CD3-7 taken in the evening. Good luck and enjoy the trying :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> I would try soy for you and get him to do all the things he can do to help his swimmers, wouldnt bother with anything else as your body will get confused....Jack was a soy baby and given I have pcos and had high testosterone levels too can say if we were having a third my first thing would be to try soy....it worked first time for me 100mg CD3-7 taken in the evening. Good luck and enjoy the trying :winkwink:

i took soy for a while and had no luck but if im honset we never managed much sex when i was taking it as was still living with my parents nd bens mum:haha: i took 120 mg of it and i THINK IT did help me ov i know one thing when ever we do get our forver baby it will be one of the most loved wanted little girls/boys in the world


----------



## moggymay

then he or she will be a lucky boy/girl


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is good luck linz x x x


----------



## Doodar

Which pill did he prescribe Linz? It maybe to regulate hormones so taking it for a few months could help with hormones and regular cycles. May be worth giving it a shot hun :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Doodar said:


> Which pill did he prescribe Linz? It maybe to regulate hormones so taking it for a few months could help with hormones and regular cycles. May be worth giving it a shot hun :thumbup:

its called maxim jenapharm, doesnt have nice side efffects neither so im sticking with not taking it we think he only gave me it cos ben asked him if theres anything he can do to help my cycles while we save up money and ben looses weight:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls


----------



## moggymay

not seen much about it but google translate doesnt seem to raise many side effects the normal pill doesnt have....all depends person to person I guess....hope you make a decision soon, makes it easier to move forwards itkwim


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> not seen much about it but google translate doesnt seem to raise many side effects the normal pill doesnt have....all depends person to person I guess....hope you make a decision soon, makes it easier to move forwards itkwim

waiting for my new cycle and going for the soy i dont want to take the pill due to family history:haha:


----------



## moggymay

what does fs think about trying soy?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

moggymay said:


> what does fs think about trying soy?

havent told him hun hes more or less signed me to the other ppl now they said no point in taking any stimulant drugs until bens sperms a lil better but we gonna take soy hes taking macca and vits and we are hoping for a miracle


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

we've got spag bol on the hob, waiting for the pasta

lil man is trying soo hard to pull up to standing and cruise along the furniture

:hug: linz hope u get ur miracle


----------



## caz & bob

good luck linz with soy x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> good luck linz with soy x x x

thank you af arrived today so just 2 days till i can take soy


----------



## caz & bob

woooppp linz take some fresh royal jelly to hun it help the eggs and gives you a strong immune system x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? having a early night tonight got language school again tomoz after my week off not looking forward to it:haha: took my last of my soy last night too so glad hate the headaches i get on it and the hot flashes poor ben was woken up every half hour almost:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies day 27 for me and no ov think the soy has done more harm then good tbh as also V dry down there:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: maybe its worth having 2/3 cycles with nothing extra, just folic acid and sex?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> :hug: maybe its worth having 2/3 cycles with nothing extra, just folic acid and sex?

thats what we did for mths but still no luck next cycle im gonn ahve to go natural and hope for the best by end of next cycle we should be getting ben checked again and then go from there


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well linz fx you o soon hun have you not tried fresh royal jelly i am taking it its for your eggs and your immune system x x x


----------



## sharron7

Hi Sam, I have tried to IM you & send you an email, I am not very good on these sites. I haven't used them before. Please, please could you send me the spell. My husband does not believe in magic although I really do. Sam you are amazing and such a lovely person. I was adicted to your site, I was reading the threads until 2am and I had work this morning lol. It was my birthday on Wednesday and I was 44, so obviously I would be an older mum, is there any protection spell to help in being an older mum to help with spina bifida etc. Please please please keep up the good work Sam it is because of you that a lot of women now have lovely babies you are amazing.
Sharron x


----------



## Muffin36

Hi there, I have been reading this thread and I have seen a mention of a spellcaster on here and im wondering how I can contact this person. I have tried numerous spells etc and it gettin really dissheartening each month as you probably all know. Feel free to private message me (p.s been trying at least 2 years now) :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's


----------



## hedgewitch

hey all, hows things?xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey sam, 

alls well here, maddox is into everything, crawling and pulling up, cyprus is still hot, im looking fwds to it cooling off


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im on yet another long cycle never taking soy again :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo x x x


----------



## Doodar

Hey Caz!

Saw your news and just wanted to say huge Congrats. Well Done.

I was actually thinking about you on the day you announced your bfp, how weird is that, just kept forgetting to come on here and says Congrats.

Enjoy every minute of it Hun, coz it goes bloody fast! :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Omg Caz congrats!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

congrats caz x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just cant believe it finally got my bfp on the 19th april been for a scan today and seen the heartbeat so made up hers a pic hope you girls are all doing well xx xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120504-00175.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats Caz xx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Aw, congratulations Caz :)

How on earth are all of you lovely ladies? I miss chatting to you all lots like we used to. Seems like forever ago *hugs* xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

miss chatting to u all too


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing good :D
now in germany, and todays wheather is poo


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im doing good :D
> now in germany, and todays wheather is poo

SNAP! gone from 24 c to 8 but feeling more like 4 brrrrrr


----------



## MissyMojo

typical tho - i meean its the weekend so it has to be shite , right


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> typical tho - i meean its the weekend so it has to be shite , right

lol yep just put all my warm tops away oo so now have to dig them back out (NOT THAT WE ARE GOING OUT) shoppings done till monday and i wanna get some cleaning done then get on with my sigs that been trying to do for weeks lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i have to go to edeka later, hubbys away most of this month so we need to do a big stock up before he goes,
ive not put away my jumpers yet hahha


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> i have to go to edeka later, hubbys away most of this month so we need to do a big stock up before he goes,
> ive not put away my jumpers yet hahha

we did our weekend shop yesterday cant do big big shops as no car sometimes his mum comes and takes him to do a weekly shop but thats about it tis no wnder we have no money lol we send so much on shopping can save a fortune doing a big shop yet smaller shps costs us at least 50 euro:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

Same here, i can only cary so much witth the buggy, big shops only happen when davids about


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> Same here, i can only cary so much witth the buggy, big shops only happen when davids about

bloody expensive here for food shopping i find especialy fruit! bloody 2 euro 45 for mellon! and the markets are even more expensive:shrug: when bens driving im gonna make him go with me to the uk go with mum to costco and stock up on tins and ribena etc lol


----------



## MissyMojo

we mostly eat bananas n grapes here so theyre not too bad , we do a lot hunting down prices in edeka - i like edeka's napoli sauce for a spag bol, its nice and Cheap!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> we mostly eat bananas n grapes here so theyre not too bad , we do a lot hunting down prices in edeka - i like edeka's napoli sauce for a spag bol, its nice and Cheap!

the only edeka we have here is the posh one with all expensive food so we either go to netto, kaufland or aldi sometimes real too if his mums around lol


----------



## moggymay

Congratulations Caz :flower:


----------



## xoButterfly25

What's it like living in Germany Linds and Jo? 

I've just come back from the toy shop, was planning on buying Harley some toys but we didn't come out with any for him, just other bits. A new toilet lock as Dave managed to break our last one and got some new plug socket covers as my little monkey has figured out how to get the standard ones out, these ones can't be pulled out with fingers only by using the prong on an actual plug ...ALSO got Harley his first pillow and duvet today too with Mickey Mouse bedding (Mickey is his favourite, even though he calls Mickey 'cat' lol) and Harley chose a potty too, even though he's got no idea what it is for, haha :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xoButterfly25 said:


> What's it like living in Germany Linds and Jo?
> 
> I've just come back from the toy shop, was planning on buying Harley some toys but we didn't come out with any for him, just other bits. A new toilet lock as Dave managed to break our last one and got some new plug socket covers as my little monkey has figured out how to get the standard ones out, these ones can't be pulled out with fingers only by using the prong on an actual plug ...ALSO got Harley his first pillow and duvet today too with Mickey Mouse bedding (Mickey is his favourite, even though he calls Mickey 'cat' lol) and Harley chose a potty too, even though he's got no idea what it is for, haha :)

for me boring lol i dont have any friends and we dont do much as lack of pennys lol. jo i think finds it better as she has a group of friends and things to do lol. awww bless him just saw the pic on fb he is so cute !


----------



## MissyMojo

im in a very english dominated area so ive found it really easy to settle, benefits of an army patch


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im in a very english dominated area so ive found it really easy to settle, benefits of an army patch

we looked into moving to hamburg area but the price of flats is too much our next move will be back to essen whre there is at least an english/american community (trust us to find tha only after we move away from there!)


----------



## MissyMojo

bless you xx you'll get settled hun x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much this ms is bad so i have keep resting be glad when it stops will post a pic of my bump when i get a proper one cant wait till i am 12 weeks x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls sorry not been on much this ms is bad so i have keep resting be glad when it stops will post a pic of my bump when i get a proper one cant wait till i am 12 weeks x x x

sorry about the ms hun x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Day 7 of my cycle and on my last clomid pill they have made me such a mardy ass:haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

pass ur ms to me Caz hunni , im not getting any atm - but then maybe my bodys being kind cos im really full of cold

:hugs: linds hope the clomoods pass soon x


----------



## brittanyridg

how does one get a fertility or conception spell done?? im very interested in having one.. any input please


----------



## caz & bob

dont no if she still does them hun not sure maybe one of the other girls will tell you x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> dont no if she still does them hun not sure maybe one of the other girls will tell you x x

shes a busy bee atm with a toddler and being preg again and in the middle of packing up her house lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw tell her congrats hun x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats linz wooppp made up for you both :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im shattered aftera house full this morning - off to take a nap with trouble.... once ITNG is done


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> congrats linz wooppp made up for you both :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x

thank you:flower: im so nervouse about it all worrying over every pain and niggle:haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MissyMojo said:


> im shattered aftera house full this morning - off to take a nap with trouble.... once ITNG is done

must be hard being early preg with a toddler and a busy lifestyle im glad i have no friends :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol, i had my friends two kids over so she can tidy her flat, then tomro she has maddox so i can do mine :) makes it easier to get stuff done so neither of us is leaving kids alone in flats while we head to bins etc or are in kitchen with kids running around


----------



## caz & bob

WhisperOfHope said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> congrats linz wooppp made up for you both :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x
> 
> thank you:flower: im so nervouse about it all worrying over every pain and niggle:haha:Click to expand...

aw you will be fine hun i have them and still got them hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> congrats linz wooppp made up for you both :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: x x x
> 
> thank you:flower: im so nervouse about it all worrying over every pain and niggle:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aw you will be fine hun i have them and still got them hun xxClick to expand...

hope so lol how far were you when you had your first beta?


----------



## caz & bob

4 weeks and 5 weeks when i had my 2nd one x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> 4 weeks and 5 weeks when i had my 2nd one x x

im worried mines too low lol was only 190 at 4 weeks 1 day:shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

Beta hCG level chart
hCG levels during pregnancy
(in weeks since last menstrual period)

3 weeks LMP 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml


----------



## Leilani

This is my favourite hCG website: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Your level is above average (and you pretty much now exactly when you conceived). My first result at 4 wks was 77, then 4+3 it was 282. I would really push for a second beta, as that is much more telling than just one number - even though your number was great - anything over 25 at 4 wks is considered good.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Leilani said:


> This is my favourite hCG website: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> Your level is above average (and you pretty much now exactly when you conceived). My first result at 4 wks was 77, then 4+3 it was 282. I would really push for a second beta, as that is much more telling than just one number - even though your number was great - anything over 25 at 4 wks is considered good.

Thank you i'l ask her at my next apt can't get there b4 as costs too much lol. Just put the yucky progwardrobe tabs in kept getting stick o:dohh:n the outside


----------



## caz & bob

linz thats normal hun mine was high x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well x x

doing good here had scan today:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls scan tomorrow cant wait i will post a pic as soon as i get back home aw did you linz i am so made up for you hun x x


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for scan tomorrow,
mine feels ages away!

i need a child / ms / cramps / fatigue free day to scrub my flat


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 12wk 5days my due date is 23rd december hers a pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120615-00179.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMojo

yay :) :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing btter today thankfully


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x


----------



## MissyMojo

whoopwhoop


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have my next scan in the morning:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck linz let us no how you get on aww x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> good luck linz let us no how you get on aww x x

we are not quite sure on the dates she thinks i may be a few days behind what we thought but saw babba and heartbeat:cloud9: piccy is my profile pic


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun lovely when is your next scan i have one next monday for a gender to she what were havein xx x


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a scan tomorrow :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls jo good luck with the scan hun linz whens your next scan hun x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls jo good luck with the scan hun linz whens your next scan hun x x

my next scan is the 24th il be 11 and something:shrug: feel awful today so nauseas, dizzy and tired


----------



## MissyMojo

scan went alright = pics in my journal, 
san reports all in german so no clue,
have an apt 11th to discuss downs risk etc as i had bloods today as well as scan.

next scan 16/8


----------



## caz & bob

WhisperOfHope said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls jo good luck with the scan hun linz whens your next scan hun x x
> 
> my next scan is the 24th il be 11 and something:shrug: feel awful today so nauseas, dizzy and tiredClick to expand...

aw linz i was the same hun i am 15 week and the sickness is just going now x x


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMojo said:


> scan went alright = pics in my journal,
> san reports all in german so no clue,
> have an apt 11th to discuss downs risk etc as i had bloods today as well as scan.
> 
> next scan 16/8

jo i didnt have that test done didnt with my son as well will look now hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes my bump pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00183.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyMojo

aww cute :D

heres mine
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/PicsArt_1341305837960.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

awww cute hun mine was a close up one hes a better pic hope your all well girls weather her is rain rain rian its depressing got me 3d gender scan monday xxx
 



Attached Files:







15 week 3 days bump x.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ben decided to take a pic of me without me knowing today as i keep saying i look fat he replies no you look preg so took a photo to prove to me lol 8 weeks n 4 days
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0014.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissyMojo

:) lovely bumps girls :D


----------



## frogger3240

Hi ladies how are you all doing


----------



## MissyMojo

im alright - taking advantage of naptime to watch the F1 qualifying


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tired and hot lol only 24 today but so sticky and humid:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

lovely bump linz thats whats were watchin jo x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls were having a girl were calling her talia hers some pic of her x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120709-00186.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120709-00187.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120709-00188.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww :) lovely name xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all keeping well x x


----------



## MissyMojo

im good :D all packed ready for holibop to uk :D gonna have a fab time! sea life centre, swimming, beach, a secure garden for M to run riot in with inlaws pooch, discovery museum :D


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well jo enjoy your self hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much been playing nurse the lad isnt well its a shame x x


----------



## MissyMojo

hope ur lads better soon x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hes all better now thanks hate it when kids are ill do you think my bump is growing dont look at me stretch marks ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







15 week 3 days bump x.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









18 week.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

lovely bump - mines covered in strech marks frm maddox . xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no these are from my son haha but there just streching more linz how are you hun x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Tired, tired,tired and tired:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aww i was hun but got more enegy now you should be feeling narmal soon hun love the scan pic how sam doing when is she due x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have picked my pram going for this one i love it x x
 



Attached Files:







prod_thu_12240.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## MissyMojo

tis lush - we've gone for the spin.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have 2 prams both given to me as we havent as much money as we hoped we would but both in great condition


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well orderd me pram cant wait see it when it comes excited 11 days till me next scan wooppp x x


----------



## MissyMojo

my scans o the 16th :D 
were not ordering buggy til we find out if we're moving or not, cos we've asked for a move bk to the uk,


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 20week woopp well i am gutted they havent got me pram no more they have stoped doing it gutted but i have picked this one what do you think x x x
 



Attached Files:







104..JPG.opt718x477o0,0s718x477.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissyMojo

i like it :) does it turn into pushchair too?

mine is STILL out of stock on the m/care site :(


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan and she is all perfect dont need go back now woopp x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120814-00208.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls had me scan and she is all perfect dont need go back now woopp x x

awww bless bet you cant wait to meet her now. my next scans n18th of next mth :happydance: got doc on tuesday for just a regular check uptho


----------



## caz & bob

i cant linz goodluck hun its flying buy now x x


----------



## MissyMojo

awww :) shes cute :) how do you pronounce her name ?


----------



## caz & bob

talia x x


----------



## MissyMojo

tah lee ah ?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun there are diffrent ways you can pronuce it hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

my little talia nos how to scare mummy and daddy over done it today and i have had some brown blood been hozzy all is fine babys heart beats perfect shes was kicking and wiggling like mad cervix is all closed have to go back tomoz for a anti d injection with me being reuse negative x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

glad all was fine sweety xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we are team pink:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







GIRLY.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun so made up for you both x x x


----------



## caz & bob

we have got me pram girls but not opening it till november x xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:thumbup:

i've got some cot bedding, some blankets, and a moses basket sorted, leaving buggy a tad longer til i know if i'll still be in germnay or moved to uk


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we havent got much yet got 2 prams tho:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

i cant wait to get faether a long so i can order all me stuff and put pram geather x x


----------



## white7409

i was wondering how i could contact hedgewitch to cast a spell for me?


----------



## MissyMojo

hedge hasnt been doing spells for a while due to her pregnancy and now new arrival, - you could PM her but i cant guarentee anything x


----------



## white7409

oh alright thank you


----------



## caz & bob

has she had baby jo x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> has she had baby jo x x x

yeh she has baby sylvie:)


----------



## caz & bob

aw how is she doing linz hope there all well :hi: girls its me v-day woopp and she is kicking me low feels so wierd x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120902-00209.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissyMojo

Happy V day darling :)x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm reached 3rd tri woopp i have got a 3d scan on tuesday i will post pictures i cant wait to see her again x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

whhooopp for 3rd tri and 3d scan :)

im in a horrible mess of packing and moving, cant wait for it all to be over


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hers my princess x x x
 



Attached Files:







faceing us only one i got with her faceing us x x.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hedgewitch

She's gorgeous!!!xx


----------



## MissyMojo

awwww :cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

awwww shes gawjus have my 3d scan in november cant wait, lil madame is beating the hell out of me atm lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw it feels great done it linz i lv it me some days shes wriggling and kicking and some days i get the odd wiggle then kick shes in to a routine now i no her patten if i want her move i just rubb my belly but she is always low down x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well good luck jo going back home x x x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm all moved into grandmas. but have very little BnB time - mananged to grab some internet time while shes took M to the supermarket. as BnB and my fone dont go well together


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how are we all?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have internet again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so im back with you all. 

im big, uncomfortable, have insomnia, aneamia, a very active bump and a toddler that has dropped his naps but is soo sleepy at 4pm


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls how u all doing not been on for ages we are ttc 3 now x


----------



## MissyMojo

Were about to move again
again!!! Well in Dec/Jan...

We were going to ttc3 but on hold for a bit til were moved and settled.

Being a mum of two boys is hectic enough with a move on the horizon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ttc no 2 here but body has other ideas altough got a + opk today day 22! somehow dont think clomid is workin for me lol


----------



## caz & bob

Good luck with the move and fx the clomid works for you wisperofhope and me just had a nice Sunday dinner went to see mum and dad and took them one to now just chilling waiting for the dd have a sleep then I can do some washing and ironing x x


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya girls hope your all well still ttc 3 xxx


----------



## Shey

Had bby#2 a girl on February 13, 2015.


----------



## hopebabynv

any updates about Hedgewitch spells? did you all get a BFP?


----------

